# The Person Below Me (TPBM)



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll try....

TPBM can draw four different figures at the same time with their hands and feet....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 11, 2008)

nope can not

TPBM missed me whilst I was gone


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2008)

Aw...Ok...I missed you...I think?

TPBM likes water skiing


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 11, 2008)

I have never tried it

TPBM has and will give me their opinion about it


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry, haven't done it either...

TPBM is an avid sms user....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 11, 2008)

not avid, using more than I used too though. 


TPBM has a new stereo....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes.... I won a door prize at our Christmas meeting... a new stereo.

TPBM didn't have a Christmas Party...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 11, 2008)

Only the one from our company. Our personal one got cancelled.

TPBM is too old to party.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2008)

Never too old to paaarrrteeyyy....

TPBM has a sever hangover...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2008)

Not hardly, Lucky......

TPBM is fluent in more than one language..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just English and native Swedish...

TPBM can speak Japanese...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2008)

Only a few words..... 

TPBM hates Monday's....

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2008)

I am very surprised at the lack of participation in this thread.

TPBM wonders where, Bucky, Lucky, Njaco and Heintz are

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, I see Lucky and Heinz have aready been posting here, so I gues they'll come back later

TPBM will pm one of the mods to sticky this new TPBM thread


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2008)

I could e-mail a moderator to sticky this and I did. It's in DerAdlers hands now.

TPBM has missed me today.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes I have, you rascal ! You and your co-hort Lucky... Where You Been ?

TPBM wonders also...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2008)

Been too depressed over having to come to work again this morning. Powerball Lottery numbers just did not come through this weekend forcing me to come back to work this morning.

TPBM has big plans for any lottery money they win....


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 11, 2008)

Not really. Get out of debt, help my family, get a house. That's about it.

TPBM would spend every dime of a big lottery


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2008)

Naw, split in 3rds - 1/3 for my children's education, 1/3 for savings and investment and 1/3 to absoulutely waste on any freaking island filled with skimpy-clad, tanned honeys carrying frosted glasses of exotic brew and calling me "Yes, Master".

TPBM wonders if Njaco will finally post on this thread.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 11, 2008)

Not wondering, you just did.

TPBM is watching FOX News as we speak.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2008)

KInda close - "Two and a Half Men". Nice sitcom with some great zingers.

TPBM shops at a wholesale club.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 11, 2008)

no....
TPBM Wonders where i have been, or did not notice i was gone.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes I did but I thought the abbies got ya.

TPBM likes to wood carve.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 11, 2008)

and by "wood" you mean.............????

TPBM knows.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2008)

eh, just wood? You know, comes from trees and stuf?

TPBM has a laptop


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah readin' this thread with it!

TPBM wishes they had one too!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes I do! This Fiat PC with 1kb hard drive is killing me!

TPBM likes sunsets.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, I do, but don't enjoy them as much as when I was on the west coast.

TPBM likes his booze straight up (no ice)

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yup, straight, no ice and no water.

TPBM Knows who made Mount Rushmore...


----------



## A4K (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I reckon Da Vinci got a bit cocky towards the end, don't you think...?

TPBM thinks Da Vinci is a brand of cappuccino


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Didn't he have something to do with the parachute ??

TPBM prefers vanilla over chocolate...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2008)

Huh? I thought he was a hit man for the Gotti crime family!?

TPBM watched "The Departed" 56 times.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Havn't seen it at all.....

TPBM got a traffic citation, recently.....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Feb 12, 2008)

Are we talking drugs or cars here..??

TPBM knows what 'the departed' film is about


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't have a clue. Sounds like a ghost story....

TPBM skipped breakfast this morning...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2008)

As I do most mornings. had horrible cup of coffee. Possum piss. And the "Departed" was best Picture 2007 by Martin Scorcese.

TPBM watched "The African Queen".


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Haven't seen that one for years....

TPBM would love to own a 1948 Chrysler Town Country....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Nope... would rather have a '49 Mercury (my dream car)

TPBM rides a motorcycle...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 12, 2008)

Wish I did, but I love riding my '79 Vette.

TPBM doesn't like being on the water.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't mind at all....

TPBM is a licensed diver...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes I am, don't like my driving get off the sidewalk.

TPBM hates awards shows (the Hollywood and Music awards type junk).


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Not a fan I'd say no....

TPBM is in a family with long military tradition...

PS. Mr C, posted something for you here: Cars that I'd.....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't know about long.... My father was in WW-I as was his two
brothers. Two of my four step-fathers were in WW-II, and I had a
naval career.

TPBM would like to fly in a war bird....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2008)

Darn tootin I'd like to fly a warbird. Take your pick, I'm not choosy... 

TPBM would like to fly the warbird after I'm done with it...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

I've flown in (notice the key word "in") lots of warbirds, but only got to
fly the SNB. Donno if I wanna fly in it after Bucky got done with it, tho.

TPBM likes liver and onions..... 

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2008)

No, Liver is just a nasty way to ruin a good onion in my opinion.

TPBM has ridden his motorcyle in excess of 130 MPH.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Bucky... I have never been on a motorcycle. They frighten me so bad....

TPBM prefers vanilla over chocolate....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Like them both just as much....

TPBM has been lost at sea...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Not really lost, but overboard from the USS Essex. Rescued by the USS
Barry.

TPBM is a smoker...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2008)

No, I only smoke herring

TPBM just quit smoking


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2008)

I only smoke 2 or 3 a year when drinking heavily.

TPBM uses smokeless tobacco.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2008)

Yep, if you don't put fire in it, it won't smoke 

TPBM wonders what else to do with tobacco


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

You can always chew it, but then you have to spit and that's uncouth.

TPBM drinks lots of water..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2008)

Only when I'm thisty

TPBM runs his own website


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM is a hopeless romantic....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Only when it comes to my child bride.....

TPBM thinks I've lost it....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh, candlelight, "Casablanca" on the telly, Nat King Cole in the background, Imelda Marcos and me doing........ 

TPBM hates changing the oil in thier car.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

In no way at all buddy....good on you!

TPBM loves cartoons...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

CLASH AGAIN!!!!

Don't have a car....

TPBM loves cartoons...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

I like some of them...

No one noticed Chris Lucky clashing.....

TPBM did...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yup....

TPBM can't wait until the weekend and will tell us why....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2008)

(slap across Lucky's face with glove) Sir, I'll have at you!

You're not allowed to type with more than one finger!!!

ummm, I work weekends. Why I'm on here all days Tues, weds sun.....

TPBM watched Monty Python last night.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

N-o-t a-l-lo-w-e-d t-o u-s-e m-o-r-e t-h-a-n o-n-e f-i-n-g-e-r w-h-i-l-e t-yp-i-n-g.....o-k!

D-i-d n-o-t!

T-P-B-M i-s s-l-e-e-p-y....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Can't do that... I'm at work...

TPBM enjoys a good book....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

I sure do

So does TPBM....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2008)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ (phhrattt!)ZZZZZZ...What was that?....(sniff).....ewwwwwwww!!!!

TPBM is TPBM


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yup...

TPBM is the TPAM....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2008)

Nope,

TPBM is not TP2PAM


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2008)

wow, you're good!!!

Psychic even!!!

TPBM has been to Khartoum.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM would like to ride one of these (Not Charles, he doesn't like motorcycles).


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Even more if it was done in old style....

TPBM has recently neen to a strip joint...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2008)

Nope, they bore me. I can go home and get it for free.

TPBM loves strip clubs.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Havn't been to a strip club in eons..... But I did enjoy them..

TPBM noticed that Adler is missing from this thread.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2008)

Yep, for a while now..

TPBM thinks this thread is already growing awfully fast


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Naaaah....

TPBM is the youngest sibling....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 12, 2008)

Oldest.

TPBM is watching the snow fall.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2008)

Not yet. Been too cold to snow up here in the frozen wasteland.

TPBM wants to move to a warmer location.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

It is never too cold to snow ! I've seen it snow at 25 below zero !

More info here: Q A

Is it ever too cold to snow? No, it can snow even at incredibly cold temperatures as long as there is some source of moisture and some way to lift or cool the air. It is true, however, that most heavy snowfalls occur with relatively warm air temperatures near the ground - typically 15°F or warmer since air can hold more water vapor at warmer temperatures.

Virginia Beach, Va. is a nice location. I'll stay here, thanks you
(Good for my Japanese maples, too)

TPBM wonders....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2008)

No wonder.

TPBM goes to Hooters Restaurants strictly for the food?


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2008)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeahhhhhhhhhh.. Sure I do.

TPBM doesn't like Hooter's wings.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

You are correct. I do not eat chicken in any form....

TPBM eats chicken every Sunday....

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 13, 2008)

The only thing i eat that flyes is rabbit and that happens when you shoot it.
TPBM has neven shot wild animals and thinks i am a monster.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2008)

Not shot one but shot at one once many many years ago...maybe would have had a better chance if it was the side of a barn, probably still would have missed!

Nah...I don't think of you as a monster.

TPBM has their coffee Black... in the morning!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 13, 2008)

When I was studying hard. I have it pretty strong in a large mug anyway. Just enough milk to colour it.


TPBM needs motivation for something..........


----------



## A4K (Feb 13, 2008)

...and Ill work out what it is when I get the time....

TPBM loves Heinzs Catalina pic


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely.... and I told him so...

TPBM doesn't know Heinz siggy is not a PBY....

cHARLES


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

Personal Beer Yacht? Its really a 40' with two outboards.

TPBM needs to clean their monitor.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep. badly

TPBM needs to mow the lawn


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

Not for a month or two. It's still February in Va Beach...

TPBM is watching it rain....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

and rain and rain and rain.

TPBM is thinking about summer.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

Not just yet.... waiting for the middle of March so I can start grafting my
Japanese Maples. Then we'll opt for summer.

TPBM is a bird watcher...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup, and was pretty active in it. I did a piping plover survey for the Federal Fish and Game and was a SJ project coordinator for Cornell University and their Scarlet Tanager study. Then my kids came along and its like pulling teeth to get them outside!

TPBM has no children (that he / she knows of)


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm going to pass on this..... hell, I've got great grand children...

Charles



Njaco said:


> TPBM has no children (that he / she knows of)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope, none, an none that I don't know about either.

TPBM has some nasty allergies acting up.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG, yes I do. I HATE end of winter and spring

TPBM doesn't have allergies


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 13, 2008)

None that I know of.

TPBM is bored on the weekend since football season is over.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope, going to be busy Ice Fishing, planning for a Recurve Bow build for a early summer project. Building some Jigs and tools for the spindle sander and Bandsaw, making some low angle spoke shaves, and many other little projects.

TPBM has too many projects to work on and too little time to work on them.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

Amen to that, my friend. Between model airplanes, the Japanese maples,
the yard, the house, reading, etc, etc..... Just ain't enough hours in the
day.

TPBM has the same problem...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Agree

TPBM is skint...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2008)

For another week until I get paid again.

TPBM is going through some Claritin D Medicantion induced can't sit still for a second attacks.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

No.... I thought the name for that was St. Vitis Dance ? 

TPBM is having a Big Mac attack....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

Close...KFC attack orginal with them potatoe logs, ummmmmm. Can ya just smell it?? 


BRB

TPBM used to play with chickens.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope.... grew up in the city...

TPBM grew up on a farm...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope, wish I lived on one now though. 

TPBM remembers visiting the Grandparents farm and having a grand old time when they were a youth.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 13, 2008)

Sure do. Grandparents on dads side are dairy farmers. I have a few cool memories.

TPBM doesnt like the country. Loves being in the city


----------



## Marcel (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope, grew up in the country

TPBM is a vegetables breeder and will tell all about 'his' potatoes


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2008)

I did what to my potatoes? Nope, do not have a green thumb.

TPBM would like to grow Jalepeno's and even hotter peppers in thier garden.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

Have no use for them... why grow something I don't use/want/need ?

TPBM knows who shot down the Red Baron....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2008)

Snoopy?

TPBM thinks it was an Aussie gun crew.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep
TPBM disagrees


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, he was shot from the grassy knoll.

TPBM wonders if there was a Green Baron.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

It was Snoopy that shot him down....!

I don't....

TPBM has high hopes for St Vakentine's day....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2008)

I have no idea what St Vakentine is, but if you mean Valentine then, no.

TPBM is practising his own personal anthem on guitar for his sweetheart on Valentine


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2008)

No don't have a guitar, and if I did and tried the missus would probably smack me over the head in favour of silence!

TPBM sleep walks....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 14, 2008)

Used to actually, opened the back door up and whacked on all the lights and then back to bed apparently 

Not anymore though...............I'm taped to the bed 


TPBM has a staircase in their house..


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM loves all these reality shows....


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 14, 2008)

All....no. Some.....yeah. Looks like American Idol has the best bunch of singers yet.

TPBM has never watched American Idol


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 14, 2008)

Been watching Idol the last 2-3 years.

TPBM loves old movies.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, I do. I like the black and white movies of the 40's.

TPBM needs to take their dog for a walk...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nope, don't own a dog....

I agree with you Mr C, you can't beat a good b/w......

TPBM enjoys a stroll down the beach every now and then....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, walk four miles, four days a week along the beachfront.

TPBM likes *HOT* chili.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't like any food "HOT"..... 

TPBM ran out of beer....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Feb 14, 2008)

...when I ran out of liver because of it...

TPBM has never had Cirrhosis of the liver


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

Nope.... never had that....

TPBM likes to look out the window....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes I do. Don't have one to look through at work though. Would much rather be outdoors anyway.

TPBM can't wait for spring to sprung!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Indeed he can't....

TPBM will be Mr C....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

Guilty as charged !!

TPBM has noticed the absence of Der Adler...

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey youre right wonder if he went on vacation?


TPBM will tell us


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

Honestly do not know. Hope hes not sick....

TPBM will take someone to lunch, today...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not today, brought my low Calorie, low Carb. Lunch. Got to get serious about loosing the weight I gained over the winter.

TPBM will be hitting the track later to burn off some excess calories and pounds.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Aye...right...!

TPBM needs to gain weight instead...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

No..no..no... I'm at my fighting weight of 135 lbs, and I wanna stay there.
(I know, TO, you weighed 135 lbs in grammar school)

TPBM is comfortable with his weight...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yup....don't gain or loose.

TPBM is a boxing fan....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

Use to be... not too much any more...

TPBM will tell us what time it is in their neck of the woods....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2008)

Tis 12:35 PM Central Standard Time. Almost time for lunch.

TPBM drives faster than the posted speed limit most times.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

This is true. Except on city streets (25 limit) I stay within the limit.....
children should be seen and not hurt. The Va. State Police will give you
nine MPH over the posted limit on interstates.

TPBM is hungry....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 14, 2008)

Not any more, just ate lunch.

TPBM needs to go to the hardware store.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not really....need a new kettle though.

TPBM drink too many cups of coffee....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2008)

Do not drink coffee. Drinking too much diet Sode lately though. Switching back to stricly water and tea now.

TPBM is going to the Bar/Pub after work to try to find himself/herself a new Valentine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM is like me, forced to fight the women off....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nope, I have to chase them down and catch them. Problem is 99.9% of them can run faster and farther than I can;(

TPBM knows how to use an Atlatl?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

All I know about it is it's a weapon..... a cross between a dart and an arrow.

But, I do not know how to use one.

TPBM (Lucky?) will tell us more.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Have no idea....sorry Mr C.

TPBM had straight A's in school....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

You're kidding me, right ? If I had a report card with straight A's, I'd have
someone else's report card !

TPBM is having a good day..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2008)

I was until my supposed 24 hour allergy Meds started to wear off!!!

TPBM thinks the original Saturday Night Live cast was by far and away the best of the all.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 14, 2008)

Indeed I do!!! None better.

TPBM wonders what a cruise is like.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't wonder. A cruise for me would be sheer boredom.

TPBM likes to sky dive.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 14, 2008)

no no no no no no no no no no no no

TPBM likes to keep his feet on the ground


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, but I do love roller coasters.

TPBM is addicted to "LOST".

TO


----------



## Heinz (Feb 14, 2008)

Could never get into it to be honest.....story line was great, delivery was average.


TPBM likes the band Nightwish......


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Who...??

TPBM thinks that The Who is one of the best bands ever....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep why not.
TPBM Like Vegimite, i don't the stuff has the consistancy of road base and tastes horrible except on crackers with butter.


----------



## A4K (Feb 15, 2008)

It's an aquired taste...we call it marmite in NZ, we make it from the old beer hops at Canterbury Breweries. better in it's original form...

TPBM also prefers drinking beer to eating it


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

A4K Marmite and Vegimite are two differn't pastes, they do taste simarler however Vegimite is stronger.
As for that statement most beer tastes like knats piss to me im a spirt drinker
(in moderation)

TPBM is in daylight now. i'm not it is 8:02 PM here


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2008)

Nope! Dark here too mate...9.15pm..

Maybe TPBM is still in daylight?


----------



## A4K (Feb 15, 2008)

I am! It's 11:51 AM here in Hungary (I'm "working", he he)
I prefer spirits too, love the Hungarian Szilva pálinka ('peach moonshine')

TPBM would gladly be over here to try it


----------



## Heinz (Feb 15, 2008)

ya why not....

Lucky Nightwish a metal band with a operatic singer.....the new singer is more power metal though....



TPBM doesn't own a mobile phone.......


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh but I do. Wife has one too. Never leave home without it...

TPBM talks on the cell phone while driving.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2008)

not any more. Our company has adopted a HUGE safety initiative and said if your involved in a wreck during business hours, they will pull you phone records. If you were on the phone when the wreck happened, your are immediately terminated.

TPBM has a garden.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

That's a good idea !

Yes, I do have a garden.... year round I might add. Right how there are
carrots, brussels sprouts, kale, collards, spinach in the garden.

TPBM doesn't wear a wrist watch

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nope, can't stand having something around my wrist. Don't even like wearing long sleeved shirts.

TPBM overdid his workout last night and is sore all over today.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

No .... spent most of the evening with my nose in a good book.

TPBM enjoys a good book, too

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes I do. Am currently reading To Fly and Fight by Bud Anderson. 

TPBM wishes he could read faster.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

I am a speed reader..... but if I do that I don't retain the info. So I take my
time.

TPBM is probably Bucky

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2008)

Missed it by

>----------------------------------------------------------------<

that much

TPBM likes to snow ski


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sure do we almost had the chance yesterday, went from 85 on wed. sunny no clouds to rain, hail, snow 22 degrees, this morn, sunny no clouds prob about 70 


TPBM loves this knda weather


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2008)

Not right now. Want it to warm up and stay warm. 

TPBM is going to have something really good for lunch today that will put my low carb. , low calorie sandwich to shame.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, I did. The missus picked me up and we went to Arby's. Had a roast
beef sandwich (with onions !) , curley fries and a Dr. Pepper. YUM !

TPBM took a friend to lunch..

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, my wife.

TPBM only works half days on Fridays.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2008)

I wish. I would like to have a four 10 hour workweek and 3 days off, but can't talk the Bossman into that one.

TPBM is independantly wealthy, but works a job just to keep himself out of trouble.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

Yea... Right. My wife sez it keeps me out of the bars and off the streets.
Except when she's P.O.'d. Then its, "go play in the duty runway" !

TPBM would like to hit the lottery...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2008)

I would indeed. I'd tip a couple in honor of all my TPBM buddies, then I'd disappear into the Wilderness somewhere.

TPBM would like move into such a remote location that even he would need a map to find his house.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't think I'd want to be that remote. I would like a home in the boonies,
maybe on 5 or 10 acres of land.

TPBM likes the wide open spaces....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 15, 2008)

Ya I wouldn't mind a property of some size eventually.


TPBM lives in a apartment.......


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nup I'm on 7000 acres of land can't stand closed in spaces went to the city for a week and it drove me nuts, i mean who wants to have someone so close they can hear you when you fart ? 
TPBM likes city life


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2008)

Hell no! Grew up on a farm with the nearest human 2 miles away. Now there 2 feet!....OUCH! She hit me!!!

Buck, thats my schedule - 4 on and 3 off. Love it.

TPBM pumped gas once for a living.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

nah mate thats not to say i never will though
TPBM has a missus to watch out for when they go onto the Breaking News thread !!!


----------



## Soren (Feb 15, 2008)

*Looks over shoulder* Sssshhh! Be quiet!

TPBM has a real and I mean REAL hard time ribbing himself loose of the Breaking News thread.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

oh yeah 
TPBM never looks at "that" thread


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2008)

No. Never. Never more than 15 times a day. See, I know how to show restraint.

TPBM has drooled on his keyboard looking that "that" thread.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2008)

Not yet! but...

TPBM has hit the mark a few times..


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Depends on what "hit the mark" means....

TPBM will now explain...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2008)

Its a flat pic of a sub with a bullseye that you float around inside your toliet.

TPBM goes to work in 2 minutes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2008)

Nope, will be going to bed soon though! maybe...

TPBM is preparing to go to work...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Not until Monday night....

TPBM has a long weekend too....


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 16, 2008)

Just as long as all the others

TPBM will do something pretty exciting this weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sleep....

TPBM has a hot date tonight.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2008)

My wife is always a hot date. God love her for putting up with me and my antics.

TPBM has seen Cloverdale.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has though and will now tell us if it was any good...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well... What you turds?

TPBM will address my concern.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2008)

Please send all correspondance to:

Rhode Island Independance Day Committee
24A54 Cloverdale
Bumfuq, New Egypt

TPBM takes sleep aids.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2008)

Sometimes.... I've found Tylenol PM does the trick.

TPBM is going to sleep in Sunday morning....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 16, 2008)

Nah, Got to get up and go out to our weekend house. Heard there were tornado warnings in the area so I have to make sure all is well.

TPBM is going to go to church.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 17, 2008)

nope just finished riding the minibikes!

TPBM owns a minibike


----------



## Heinz (Feb 17, 2008)

nah we stick to road bikes, 2 and 1 to be built. 


TPBM is feeling elated for no particular reason......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 17, 2008)

not really I am sick

TPBM is well though


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, can't complain...

TPBM has a hearing aid.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Not for many more years....

TPBM behaves like a lovesick puppy...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 17, 2008)

Not really man.....cause I'm a metal head and we are just metal  
( Up the for worst response to this thread so far! )


TPBM has worked as a roadie.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM aim to be a giggolo...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2008)

Not at my age....

TPBM has worked on a railroad..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup...

TPBM is an avid poker player....


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope like blackjack better


TPBM is taking it easy today


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Always do EVERY weekend....

TPBM is daydreaming at the mo....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2008)

No, but I am contemplating a nap....

TPBM worked outside today...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope, had a "lazy" day

TPBM is wondering who the person was that Charles pleased (see his siggy)


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2008)

I bet I know it's Mrs. Charles!!!

TPBM has a honey do list.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Me? I don't even have a "honey" right now, I'm between "honey's" at the time being....

TPBM is on the prowl....








And want one of these....


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2008)

I sure am. I just hope my wife doesn't find out. (Yes, that was a joke)

TPBM has been married for at least 10 years.........and Charles can't answer this one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll answer for my parents who's been married for 40 years this coming August...

TPBM is happy where he is right now in life...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah it could be worse

TPBM is going camping soon


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM still hope for JAM to get back together again....


----------



## A4K (Feb 18, 2008)

Who?

TPBM knows what Lucky's on about


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2008)

No I don't! Is Lucky on something again?

TPBM will make a doctor's appointment for Lucky...


----------



## A4K (Feb 18, 2008)

A very special Doctor who gives you lots of free pillows and a jacket you can do up at the back...

TPBM is wondering if Lucky hasn't escaped from one of these Doc's already


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2008)

*The Jam* were an English punk rock/mod revival band active during the late 1970s and early 1980s.

They had eighteen consecutive Top 40 singles in the United Kingdom, from their debut in 1977 to their breakup in 1982, including four number one hits. Two of these eighteen singles were only available in the UK as imports, and as of 2007 they remained the best-selling import singles of all time in the UK. The Jam released one live album and six studio albums, the last of which, The Gift, hit number one on the UK album charts.

They drew upon a variety of stylistic influences over the course of their career, including 1960s beat music, soul, rhythm and blues and psychedelic rock, as well as 1970s punk rock and new wave. The trio was known for its melodic pop songs, its distinctly English flavour and its mod image. The band launched the career of Paul Weller, who went on to form The Style Council and later had a successful solo career. Weller wrote and sang most of The Jam’s original compositions, and he played lead Rickenbacker guitar. Bruce Foxton provided backing vocals and played unusually prominent basslines, which were the foundation of many of the band’s songs; including the hits "Down in the Tube Station at Midnight", "The Eton Rifles" and "Town Called Malice".

No he does not....

TPBM is a redneck...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

I am when I get sunburnt, well tan 

TPBM is going on a hot rod cruise night/day soon.......


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't think so....

TPBM is watching the rain fall....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

only wish i was......


TPBM has over due library books.......


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope, return them on time.

TPBM says, "G'day Mate" to everyone he meets...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

Sure do, the only way!


TPBM has a library in their house.......


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2008)

If yu count 5 bookcases, 8 foot high and books in boxes as a library.

oh, and Lucky...



> They had eighteen consecutive Top 40 singles in the United Kingdom



The Hillhead section of Glasgow is not the UK. 

TPBM listens to Creole music.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope...

And for your information Njaco....Playboy and Hustler etc. does NOT count as books, their MAGAZINES!

TPBM is a long time subscriber on Playboy...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope, only subscribe to Warbirds Int'l....

TPBM is going on holiday, soon...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2008)

In August, if thats soon. And thanks Lucky, I wondered why I got queer looks when I asked for the Penthouse book. Think I'm talking about Trump.

TPBM has flown in a Spitfire.


----------



## A4K (Feb 18, 2008)

I wish! The oldest plane I've flown in was a Dehavilland DH 89B Dominie- beautiful plane!

TPBM as atleast sat in a Spitty


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope.... been in lots of warbirds, but a "spit" is not one of them...

TPBM has today off (President's Day)

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope, back to work after a too short weekend.

TPBM misses me on the weekends?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2008)

I beg you pardon...?

TPBM is thinking about HER at the mo...


----------



## A4K (Feb 18, 2008)

Sure am, about to head home with my girl after a LONG day. (She works for the same company)

TPBM is wishing they could go home too


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes I do. Going to be a long work week I'm afraid. 

TPBM is longing for temps in the 50, 60, and 70 degree range instead of the 10's and below they have been experiencing lately.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm the wrong person to talk to when it comes to cold weather....I'm used to work in -30 cecius and colder....

TPBM refuse to go outside when the temperature hits 0....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

Are we talking Celsius here ? I do not like cold weather period.
I go out if I have to....

TPBM is looking at left-overs for supper...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope, low Cal soup and veggies.

TPBM sometimes bites off more than they can chew.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 18, 2008)

Doesn't everybody?

TPBM loves to watch gymnastics competitions.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, no...

TPBM wonders why TO loves watching gymnastic competitions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2008)

He was banned from watching Fugure Skating?

TPBM thinks there is another reason.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 18, 2008)

I think he likes watching young ladies in tight clothes..

TPBM likes that, too


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

I think he likes to watch those little bodys.... you D.O.M.

TPBM wonders where Lucky Bucky have been today....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2008)

I know where I've been, not sure about Lucky?

TPBM thinks Heather Mills McCartney is a golddigger?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 18, 2008)

Didn't realise they were gone? At least not longer than I was.

TPBM has been gone for a while, too


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

Only in my mind, Marcel. 

TPBM has had a long hard day...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2008)

Not really. Pretty slow in my work area so it made for a long day.

TPBM is looking for a new place of employment.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 18, 2008)

Not yet

TPBM is though.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

yes i am...


TPBM has a day off.....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

I wish. I probably could have gotten it if I'd have asked for it. But, no,
tough it out and go to work.

TPBM is considering a big purchase....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking to buy a car soon. My is dying.

TPBM believes he is part native American.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope. 1/2 Norwegian, 1/2 German

TPBM has a documented family tree.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

Not really, however i traced my family name back to 1060 or so.....


TPBM is related to someone famous.......


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah i am Jack Nicholas is my uncle



TPBM is probably gonna be ccharles


----------



## A4K (Feb 19, 2008)

No, Charles has left the building, I stayed on to turn off the lights.

TPBM LOVES their job!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont have one at the moment, trying to get good grades at school.
TPBM is still at school


----------



## Heinz (Feb 19, 2008)

nup not anymore. At TAFE now.

TPBM loves soap tv series..........


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 19, 2008)

NO hate most of them 
TPBM doesn't have a TV


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed I do....AND color too!

TPBM remember when the world was in b/w....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 19, 2008)

No but i've seen the old epiosodes of Dr. Who, gotta love thoes shonky special effects !!!!


----------



## A4K (Feb 19, 2008)

I used to watch Dr.Who in B/W - had to go to the neighbour's place if we wanted to watch colour TV!

TPBM thinks I'm an old fart (although I was only born in '73)


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2008)

Nah, you might be just a fart but not an old one... I'm closer to being one than you are.

TPBM has been called far worse...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Everything under the moon possibly, but not all bad though.....only have to go as far as to this forum

TPBM has a temper....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, well, try to keep it under control. Public service will do that to you.

TPBM used to own a Mac.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Never ! Rule #3 of the PC owner's code is: I will not allow a Mac in my 
home !

TPBM forgot something this morning...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2008)

Yup, to post another wise crack in the "Happy Birthday Charles" thread! 

TPBM just remembered something.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Yea.... I should have asked for the day off. But, I do the payroll for the
techs, and today is the last day of the pay period, so my presence is
required. Hmmmm..... wonder about the afternoon ?

TPBM is thinking about taking The Polar Plunge ....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm thinking about taking the what now..??

TPBM has been on USS Arizona...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Have sailed past it twice, but have never been to the memorial.

TPBM will tell Lucky about The Polar Plunge....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2008)

Its where these yahoos run into the ocean during the winter in just their skivvies. Happened this weekend in Atlantic City.

TPBM just shrunk.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 19, 2008)

Who do you think I am, George Costanza?  

TPBM is a "jack of all trades".

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Master of none.

TPBM has a sore back and is going to see the Doctor later to get some painkillers!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2008)

Not really but I've been called a fountain of useless information!

TPBM likes the color purple.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, "Jobie Purple" is one of my favorite colors.

TPBM is wondering about "Jobie Purple"

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Jobie Purple? Can't find a thing about it with a Google search.

TPBM is CCheese and will explain Jobie Purple to me so I can get some sleep tonighy


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

I am an adult advisor to a group of young ladies (11-20 years old). They are
members of The International Order Of Job's Daughters. You remember Job
from the bible.... "he had the fairest daughters in all the land". Their colors
are purple white, hence "Jobie Purple". You've heard of the Demolay for 
boys ? The is the female equivalent .. Do a Google search for either IOJD or Job's Daughters....

TPBM is grateful for that explanation...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2008)

Always grateful for knowledge.

TPBM is too.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmmm, depends

TPBM had a bad evening like me


----------



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

except the fact that I've got exams tomorrow everything is going okidoki

TPBM listens to The Fratellis.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nope, never herad of them.

TPBM just got a prescription for some muscle relaxers and pain meds and is looking forwards to a descent nights sleep ofr a change!!!!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

I get a pretty decent night's sleep with out all that stuff. 

TPBM wonders if those drugs will give you a hangover....

Charles


----------



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't really wonder about that because drugs can give you serieus hangovers.

TPBM has never took drugs in his life before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have, NOT any heavy though....

TPBM is vegetarian...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nope, I'm a lifelong Omnivore. Don't like taking those meds either, but waking up a half dozen to a dozen times each night for almost three weeks with back pains is no good!!!

TPBM has eaten some pretty strange things in his lifetime and will tell us of the wierdest thing he has ever consumed.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

In Morocco I've eaten snails (called ba-bush by the arabs) and an alcoholic
stew made with camel meat, called cush-cush. Wicked stuff.....

TPBM likes wild game....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes I do. Some I can live without though. Wild Duck for one, taste too much like Liver for my liking...

TPBM thinks eating snails is just wrong....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Actualy they are quite tasty. You can boill them or roast them (like oysters).

TPBM likes raw oysters...

Charles


----------



## Becca (Feb 19, 2008)

Ew on the last 2. 




TPBM wonders why this day is seemingly taking TOO long, ok at least the work part.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Only if someone holds a gun to my head... Strange, I love all other kinds of seafood, but Oysters just make me sick thinking of eating them let alone actually eating one.

TPBM thinks a nice T-Bone and Shrimp would go good at dinner tonight?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Oops, clashed with Mrs. Les. 

TPBM will answer both my last TPBM and Les'Brides last TPBM question.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 19, 2008)

Nope, 
oh well, okay, the day doesn't seem long, and I already finished work. And it's way past dinner time, so I don't think about that either.

TPBM wonders how he ended up below me


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2008)

I dunno, you like it on top? 

Cush-cush is nasty Charles! take it from a former DeMolay!

TPBM is a member of the John Birch Society.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Not this week.... Maybe next...

TPBM has to get up early...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah got a side job cleaning a yard of pine needles for $200. Not bad work in the snow!

TPBM wants to sing "Happy Birthday" again.


----------



## Trebor (Feb 19, 2008)

hmmmm, nope not today

the next person is a pilot


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2008)

Indeed I am.....NOT! I wish that I had licence though...for everything!

TPBM has his own garage where he repair cars and motorcycles....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes I have a garage, No I don't do repairs, I think I would just make things worse?

TPBM likes twirling a spanner or two...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yup.....

TPBM has a flattop V-8


----------



## Heinz (Feb 20, 2008)

wouldn;t mind. Do twirl a few spanners on our bikes and cars though.


TPBM has bought their dream car...........


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2008)

No... can't afford a 49 Merc....

TPBM collects Hot Wheels....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Feb 20, 2008)

No, still suffering an addiction to aircraft models

TPBM collects 'my little ponies'


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes I do, I have a pretty good collection of Matchbox, Hot Wheels, etc - all Ford Mustangs.

TPBM has a spinner on his hat.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope.... Wear a denim cap most of the time....

TPBM still has his cabbage patch doll

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Never had a Cabbage Patch Doll. Remember working in receiving at a Target Dept. store when they were the rage. Crazyness!!!

TPBM still has his GI Joe from his youth.


----------



## Arneken (Feb 20, 2008)

Never had one off those.

TPBM is an aussie.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2008)

Not today... Maybe Wayne will make me an honorary Aussie.

TPBM likes to ride a bike....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, a peddle bike these days. One trip over the handlebars of my motorcycle was enough for me. Too cold to ride the bike right now though;(

TPBM is a skate board driver.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry....

TPBM has like me.............I don't know.

TPBM is..........

TPBM is a fan of disco music...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Not on your life!!! 

TPBM still has thier Polyester Leisure Suit in the closet and is waiting for it to come back into style.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope, but I still own a copy of Leisure Suit Larry if that counts?

TPBM used to play that game a lot


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope, not much of a gamer. Would like to get a nice aviation game to play
on my home computer.

TPBM will recommend a good aviation game

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2008)

Depends on what you want, but I use MS Flight simulator or any of the Il2 series (forgotten battles, Pacific fighters etc)

TPBM is a crack shot


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2008)

What are we talking here, rifles, pistols, bow arrows, bayonets ?

I did pretty good with the M1, back in my youth...

TPBM likes to work with wood...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm getting into it more. Plan on making a wooden Recurve bow this spring and start making custom Turkey, Duck, and Goose calls in the next few years.

TPBM thinks this workweek is just dragging by.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, it is..... Is it Friday, yet ? 

However, the year is rapidly flying by.

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep, it's January already or is it February  

TPBM has to put new batteries in his wrist watch


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2008)

You're close, Mon Ami.... the battery in my right hearing aid just died.
Geeze.... hearing aids, tri-focals, dentures and lens implants in both eyes... 

TPBM thinks I am falling apart....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2008)

No faster than the rest of us

TPBM is not myself.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope, I think you're becoming a Borg, resistance is futile....

TPBM won't resist


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2008)

TPA clashed with me, so does TPBM....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope,

but TPBM thinks Bucky will do it once again


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope, I won't clash with Marcel again eiter!!!

TPBM is not me.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2008)

No it's me and you clashed again 

TPBM is still wondering if I'm still looking over Bucky's shoulder


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes I do, and I think you clashed with me as I responded to Charles first!!!

TPBM agrees with my reasoning.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope, everybody is always clashing with me 

TPBM agrees


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep, I do. And stop spying over my shoulder, it's irritating.

TPBM likes listening to the band The Clash and wears socks that clash with the rest of his clothing.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2008)

Never heard of them....

TPBM still has his appendix...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yup.....

TPBM feel better than I do...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 21, 2008)

probably not............


TPBM owns a canoe...............


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope, sorry. on another note would be proud to have you as an honorary Aussie Charles!

TPBM will tell you the requirements...this ought to be good!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2008)

To buy the rounds for the whole team....

TPBM is p*ssed off like me....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 21, 2008)

yes......


TPBM believes we have people on mars eventually.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2008)

and beyond....

TPBM is not though...


----------



## A4K (Feb 21, 2008)

No? And there was me thinking I was 'out of this world'... oh well , goodbye ego..!

TPBM would like to go to the moon to see if it really is made out of cheese


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, I would like to go to the moon, but not for that reason. Cheese ?
Indeed....

TPBM is a coin collector..

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 21, 2008)

Got a few old Aussie coins that aren't in circulation anymore.......

TPBM is a stamp collector.................


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep, on my right arm I have the Ritz, Studio 54, The Aljoe's, The Egypt Club (not very nice) and on my left arm......

TPBM wants to live in Luxembourg.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

No, I think I'd like to try Australia....

TPBM thinks I'm crazy...

Charles


----------



## Arneken (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm just here for 2 days so I really can say if you're nuts or just plain crazy

TPBM will help me by giving a answer to the following question: Is ccheese crazy?


----------



## A4K (Feb 21, 2008)

No way, it's a great place..shame it's full of Aussies though 

TPBM loves those diggers, really..


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, I do. (I'm almost an honorary Aussie). However, I think some of
them can be strange.... at times.

TPBM agrees..

Charles


----------



## A4K (Feb 21, 2008)

99.99 percent of the time does not count as 'sometimes' Charles!

TPBM wants to be the next Steve Irwin and throw boomerangs for fun


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Only the Kiwi's think that !

Steve Irwin lead a charmed life..... until it caught up with him. Don't think
I'd like to follow in his footsteps....

TPBM forgot something today..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2008)

nope....

TPBM is planning chinese for dinner


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope, bowl of whole grain cereal and skim milk.

TPBM doesn't think my dinner sounds too appetizing.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

You are correct. I do hope you're not broke !

TPBM is going to go out for lunch...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope, brought lunch today. Not broke, close, eating light today to make up for yesterdays feeding frenzy.

TPBM has a sore back.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

No, it's where I sit that's sore.... donno why, either...

TPBM will float Bucky a loan.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

No loans needed. Just got spread a little thin the last week. Payday is tomorrow...

TPBM is buying himself/herself a fun new toy in the near future.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Correct-i-mundo ! Been looking at a new tripod for my D70. Can't make up
my mind....

TPBM will tell me to go ahead buy it...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just do it. You only live once, I think? Can't take the money with you in the end and ig Hillary gets into office she will be sure to take it from you anyway!!!

TPBM beleives they are on thier second or more reincarnation...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't believe in it.... I think when you die, that's it...

TPBM will argue the point...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, but that would be for another thread. But my answer is just this.....

"For God so loved that he gave his only begotten son, that who so ever believeth in him shall not perish, but have ever lasting life." John 3:16

TPBM likes NASCAR.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Cannot sit in front of the TV for too long of period so I never got into Racing that much. I do not believe in Re-incarnation either.

TPBM would like to attend the Reno Air Races someday


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Bucky said:


> TPBM would like to attend the Reno Air Races someday



Yes I would, before they get cancelled for too many accidents.

TPBM wonders where Lucky is today...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Getting Lucky perhaps?

TPBM has been to the big CAF Airshow in Texas and will tell me if it worth making the trip from Minnesota to attend.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Have not been to that airshow, but if it were possible, I would attend.
It's definately worth the trip....... from anywhere !

TPBM will tell me what time it is in their neck of the woods...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lunch time, 1:02 PM CST.

TPBM thinks Charles and I are the only ones looking at this thread today.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Correct again.... my.... how perceptive of you...

TPBM is Bucky

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope, me, too

TPBM is not on GMT


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, did it again


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Bucky and (mon Ami) Marcel clashing again... Just like old times..

No, I am not on GMT, it's Romeo time here.

TPBM wonders.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, I wonder why you confuse yourself with Bucky, I thought I clashed with you 

TPBM wonders about wonders


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't confuse me.... I confuse easily...

I do wonder.... is it going to rain ? Snow ?

TPBM knows all the answers...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes I do know all the answers whether they be right or wrong. I have not clashed with anyone yet today, will this be the first one of the day?

TPBM is longing for a short nap!!!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

I would love a nap, be it short or long. My butt is draggin'...

TPBM is bored....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep, and the medications are kicking my backside today. I hate taking pills to feel better!!!!

TPBM is ready for two days off for R&R.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I have not clashed with anyone yet today, will this be the first one of the day?



I'm trying but some @sshole shot my spy satelite out of the sky

I do have a free day tomorrow, yes. Going to a seminar about molecular biology used in archeology, should be interesting.

TPBM doesn't have a clue


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ahh, so that's how you were looking over my shoulder Big no on the Molecualr Biology, glad someone understands it.

TPBM thinks man made Global Warming is a bunch of hogwash!!!


----------



## Arneken (Feb 21, 2008)

Not really. but I don't feel much off it right now.

TPBM thinks Brussels is a town in America.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

Isn't it? Well, I thought it was a part of Amsterdam

TPBM can speak dutch and translate my posts


----------



## Arneken (Feb 21, 2008)

Yess I can !!

TPBM can speak and write French.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

Je ne parle un mot de francais

TPBM will translate


----------



## Arneken (Feb 21, 2008)

he sais he can't speak a word but writes it without making mistakes just forgot one word

TPBM has got a job in the translation-industry.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

You're putting me on, right ? I'm lucky I can read and write english.

TPBM will tell me the temperature where they live...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

+14 Celcuis. Gonna be another -0 and below night again tonight. Sick and tired of cold weather. 

TPBM can understand Ebonics?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

eh, 2°C right now?

TPBM thinks we should have sub zero temperature


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes!! I did it 

TPBM thinks bucky's luck finally ran out tonight


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Ah..... Bucky and (mon ami) Marcel.......

No I don't do ebonics.... Who is "we" to have sub zero temperature ?

TPBM would like to do Chinese for dinner

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

D'oh!!!! The person that has the second post is the one that actually does the clashing, correct? So with that Marcel actually clashed with me, I am innocent!!!
Hope you do not go below 0. 

TPBM has a very important task to finish at work today.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope, already past dinner

TPBM is having a beer like me (good belgian one)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

I give up, No beer for me.

TPBM is having a good Czech beer instead.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay, clashed again, I still got it....

Nope Buck, no work for me this week any more, I've a day off tomorrow.

TPBM is jealous

edit: again????? we're very good at this, aren't we, only my new satellite is a little slower than the previous one


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

For cryin gout loud, not jealous, just mad.

TPBM thinks that sattellite that Marcel spies on me with was not shot down afterall.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a new one, but it's not working properly yet

TPBM wants to clash with Bucky as well


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't think so. I'm getting ready to go home.

TPBM will miss me

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope, I'm going to bed,

See you the next day, Charles!

TPBM will be here tomorrow again as well


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yessir, I'm coming in disguise though so Marcel cannot tell it's me on his Spy Sattellite.

TPBM has a hankering for a big bowl of Chocolate Ice Cream.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 21, 2008)

Can't say I do, just had breakfast.........



TPBM likes their eggs sunny side up..............


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

No.... prefer them over easy, or scrambled.

TPBM is ging to tell me the time and temp in their neck of the woods.

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yup its 2254 and 30 degrees plus wet,



TPBM is happy to hear from trackend


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2008)

Yup, glad he's back with us..

TPBM would like to see the REAL person based on Trackends Avatar!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know if this old ticker could handle those bouncin' betty's

TPBM is singing "T.G.I.F"

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep, but it's a long time until 5:00 pm!!!

TPBM just got paid today and has many ideas on what to spend his hard earned cash on.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2008)

We don't get paid til around 1200, but I have direct deposit, so I don't see
it. It is, however, already earmarked for the things we love the most.
Food, clothing and a place to hang our hats...

TPBM is really looking forward to the week-end...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2008)

You dang right I am. I've had a week from hell and I'm looking forward to relaxing.

TPBM has big plans


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2008)

Not that big... I have about 200 Japanese maple seedlings I have to re-pot.
A few at a time....

TPBM would like some rain

Charles


----------



## Arneken (Feb 22, 2008)

More sun pleese

TPBM just realised he left his backdoor open


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2008)

Don't have a backdoor...

TPBM has been sleeping too much...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nope, got one good night of sleep this week, the rest tossing and turning with a backache.

TPBM will catch up on his sleep this weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2008)

Will sure do....

TPBM is eager to start a new thread...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2008)

No, not at this time. 

TPBM likes thier beer with massive hop bitterness...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm bitter enough as it is.....

TPBM enjoys a Guinness every now and then...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2008)

I like a Hefewiesen or honey wheat better

TPBM doesn't like beer.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes I do, Lagers, Ales, BarleyWines, Stouts, IPA's, Pilsner's you name it, I like it. Bad for the weight loss program though.

TPBM would like to try a Chile Beer someday (Beer with a hot pepper)?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2008)

No Thanks. I'll pass...

TPBM would like the rest of the day off...

Charles


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 22, 2008)

well as long as its friday might as well go and get some jim beam for the weekend, its suppose too snow like hell, god forbid that i have too stay in the house and do nothing might as well get happy and drink too old man winter, the girlfriend always watches the stupid channels on tv, i tried too get her too like the history channel or miltary channel , no dice , but the opray channel, god when did they give her a channel, either shoot me or let me get drunk !!!!!!!! hell cant watch westerns untill tommrow , what the hell is this world comeing too !!!! ahhh shi!!! ill just have another shot please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TPBM_ why in hell did we give a rib too make a women, wouldt a leg got us something better


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh yes, no too enthused about doing any kind of work this afternoon. Looking forward to a weekend of Ice Fishing and shooting the bow.

TPBM is would like to learn how to throw a Tomahawk (not the P-40 variety).


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 22, 2008)

how about a axe it does more damage. TPBM would youthink tomahawk throwing would be a good olympic sport


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Maybe, but I think it would be a an even better way to rid our burdened prison system of repeat offenders!!!

TPBM thinks that would be to messy.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep

TPBM wonders why I didn't clah with Bucky


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2008)

You've been Molecular Biologizing all day and didn't have a chance to peek at your spy satellite.

TPBM needs a glass of water.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep, I'm thirsty after talking so much

TPBM wants a beer


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes, am thinking of cheating on my diet this weekend and sampling a few Barley Wines... Been many years since I've tried one.

TPBM has drank a Barley Wine at some time in his life.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2008)

No idea what you mean by "Barley Wine" but I guess it's beer made from Barley? So no, haven't tried it.

TPBM believes European beer is the best in the world


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes it is. Barley Wine is a high alchohol content Beer. Usually a bit sweet and malty. Meant to be aged much like a good Wine, thus the name Barley Wine.

Barley wine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM learned of a new beer style today.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes I did, thanks 

TPBM will send me some of this Barley wine


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Probably not legal for me to do so or I would. Cannot imagine it woudl be too hard to find in Europe. Britain is where much of it is brewed.
One that has been recommended to me is Thomas Hardy Ale, brewed in Great Britain. Says to age it 10 - 26 years for it to be at its best!!!

TPBM could not wait 26 years to drink a bottle of beer no matter how good it is.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2008)

I guess so.... I doubt that the olympic committee would approve.

TPBM is tired of looking at the snow...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Olympic Beer Drinking? Yes I am tired of snow. MELT!!!!

TPBM has been hit smack center in the face with a snowball...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2008)

Many years ago, in Maryland. No lately, tho

TPBM has Scotch ancestors.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2008)

Not that I know....

TPBM love the 60's decade...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh yes.... and the 50's... and the 40's....

TPAM is very thoughtful....

TPBM is a hero in the eyes of others....

Charles


----------



## Henk (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh yes, what will kids play if I do not hire out games or consoles. 

TPBM had a to do something that felt very bad, but was for the greater good.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2008)

Yea, stroked a check to the I.R.S. for my 2007 taxes ($38.00)

TPBM is watching the rain fall (I am)

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope, it's dry outside at the moment

TPBM likes to ride a bike on long distances (>50 km)


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2008)

Havn't ridden a bike in years, mon ami....

TPBM wanted to sleep in late, today, but couldn't....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2008)

I did...wasn't up until 11am

TPBM likes to parachute jump....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2008)

In my youth I wanted to skydive, but it never happened, and ain't gonna happen now!

TPBM is a wrestling fan.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah right.....f*nnies in tights....

TPBM is most upset with this comment and disagrees..


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope, totally agree

TPBM will explain us European dummies the fun of wrestling on TV


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't explain the exitement of that "stuff"...

TPBM will explain to me and Marcel....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2008)

Actually is all fake. It's rehearsed and choriographed. It's so phoney they
cannot advertise it as a "sport" . It must be advertized as "entertainment".
I quite watching years and years ago.

TPBM would rather watch Ice Skating....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, I do

TPBM likes watching batminton


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM enjoys cricket...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2008)

Its okay. Hate wrastling though. Now wrestling is a different story. Love it. Used to wrestle in school.

TPBM needs to change their smoke alarm batteries.


----------



## Henk (Feb 23, 2008)

Do not get that in homes in SA, rather not a lot.

TPBM loves Vietnam games.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2008)

No, don't play any

TPBM still loves to play Dune2


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2008)

No don't play video games. I'm considering a good aviation type game.

TPBM will recommend a good one

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 24, 2008)

well Im not a gamer by any stretch of the imagination but I just bought IL sturmovik 1946 which seems pretty cool. It was in the half price bin couldnt say no!


TPBM plays a lot of simulators..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM thinks that the 60's was a great decade....

(Nice siggy Heinz)


----------



## Heinz (Feb 24, 2008)

I do. Great music, cars and Hendrix 

Cheers man.........


TPBM would sell anything for a time machine.................


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2008)

Nope, there's much more fun in discovering and guessing than just having no discussion possible

TPBM would, though


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2008)

Would love to have one....

TPBM has heard about the Gnostics...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2008)

'fraid not.... 

TPBM will explain...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wish I could Charles.

TPBM will assume that role.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2008)

Nope, I have no idea

TPBM thinks it's something from Sweden


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2008)

Google sez [in part]:
Gnosis refers to knowledge of the second kind. Therefore, in a religious context, to be 'Gnostic' should be understood as being reliant not on knowledge in a general sense, but as being specially receptive to mystical or esoteric experiences of direct participation with the divine. Gnosis refers to intimate personal knowledge and insight from experience. Indeed, in most Gnostic systems the sufficient cause of salvation is this 'knowledge of' ('acquaintance with') the divine. This is commonly associated with a process of inward 'knowing' or self-exploration, comparable to that encouraged by Plotinus (ca. 205–270 CE). However, as may be seen, the term 'gnostic' also had precedent usage in several ancient philosophical traditions, which must also be weighed in considering the very subtle implications of its appellation to a set of ancient religious groups (though currently there is no direct archaeological evidence to support such a claim outside of the Mediterranean).

TPBM still does not understand....

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 24, 2008)

yep weird stuff...
TPBM is uneducated


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope not....

*Gnostic...*
Gnosticism (Greek: γνώσις gnōsis, knowledge) refers to a diverse, syncretistic religious movement consisting of various belief systems generally united in the teaching that humans are divine souls trapped in a material world created by an imperfect spirit, the demiurge, who is frequently identified with the Abrahamic God. The demiurge may be depicted as an embodiment of evil, or in other instances as merely imperfect and as benevolent as its inadequacy permits. This demiurge exists alongside another remote and unknowable supreme being that embodies good. In order to free oneself from the inferior material world, one needs gnosis, or esoteric spiritual knowledge available to all through direct experience or knowledge (gnosis) of God. Jesus of Nazareth is identified by some Gnostic sects as an embodiment of the supreme being who became incarnate to bring gnosis to the Earth. In others he was thought to be a gnosis teacher, and yet others, nothing more than a man. (See, for instance, the writings of Valentinus)

Gnosticism was popular in the Mediterranean and middle eastern regions in the second and third centuries, though some scholars claim it was suppressed and was actually popular as early as the first century, predating Jesus Christ as a dualistic heresy in areas controlled by the Roman Empire when Christianity became its state religion in the fourth century. Conversion to Islam greatly reduced the remaining number of Gnostics throughout the middle ages, though a few isolated communities continue to exist to the present. Gnostic ideas became influential in the philosophies of various esoteric mystical movements of the late 19th and 20th centuries in Europe and North America, including some that explicitly identify themselves as revivals or even continuations of earlier gnostic groups.....

From Wikipedia..

TPBM finds interesting...


----------



## Freebird (Feb 24, 2008)

You bet I do! History was my major. 

And where would history be without people killing each other over religion?

TPBM couln't tell a Gnostic from a Cathar if he shot one in his backyard.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2008)

You're probably right, are they the ones eating my tomatoes ?

TPBM isn't plagued by varmits...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2008)

Nope definately not.

TPBM has a mouse plague..


----------



## Freebird (Feb 24, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Nope definately not.
> 
> TPBM has a mouse plague..




Not any more, I just killed the poor little critter.  

TPBM wonders what kind of meat is used in the local Chinese restaurant...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

not too much.....

as far as mice set some traps and got a result 


TPBM owns a piece of work by a well known artist.


----------



## A4K (Feb 25, 2008)

No, but I own alot of artwork by an unknown one - me

TPBM is also an artist


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM is posh....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

hahaah yeah right...............


TPBM doesn't like socialites...........


----------



## A4K (Feb 25, 2008)

Indeed not,I can't relate to them

TPBM loves being in the spotlight


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

I no way at all.....

TPBM acts up around lassies...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 25, 2008)

yes and no

TPBM is getting drunk this weekend


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

doubt it......


TPBM is saving for a deposit on something...........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 25, 2008)

nah not really, just saving...

TPBM is aving for something big though


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

Just for my three week visit to family and friends in Sweden...

TPBM is about to buy a new car....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 25, 2008)

nope the falcon is sill going strong

TPBM owns a muscle car


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

Not sure if mine counts.......certainly is origins of one of the greatest Australian cars 


TPBM owns a covertible...............


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2008)

No.... just my 21 year old pick-up truck.

TPBM skipped breakfast this morning

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM is planning a big game hunt...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, I haven't been hunting in quite some time. The only kind a like to do anymore is hog hunting.

TPBM saw a movie this weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

"The General"

TPBM is a fan of murder mysteries in book form....


----------



## A4K (Feb 25, 2008)

Especially if Terry Pratchett's 'Commander Sam Vimes' is involved! Great books!

TPBM is also a Terry Pratchett fan


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2008)

Never heard of him... obviously not my kind of reading material.

TPBM has a moustache

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has beard....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope, can stand facial hair!!!

TPBM was forced to watch the Academy Awards Show last night..


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

HAVE THEY BEEN!!?? 

Nope, couldn't care less....

TPBM has siblings...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope, my sister died in 1972. Right now I'm the only one left.

TPBM has a promise to keep....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, I promiosed my wife to stay together 'till one of us dies (=marriage) and I intent to keep that promise

TPBM would like to fall asleep right now


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, did not want to get out of bed this morning. 

TPBM had an entertaining weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope it was pretty much the normal week-end.

TPBM is deep into a good book....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 25, 2008)

Not at the moment.

TPBM is waiting for a big tax return.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2008)

Not big, but big enough..... $800.00 to be exact.

TPBM hasn't filed their taxes yet...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep I have, I got about 1000 euro back

TPBM longs for the time that they had their own currency instead of the [email protected]$#! euro


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry, mon ami, we've been spending dollars for a long time.

TPBM doesn't spend dollars or euros

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2008)

I do spend euro's and sometimes dollars

TPBM doesn't care what currency as long as it's a lot


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2008)

> TPBM doesn't care what currency as long as it's a lot



You got that right Marcel. Feds. say my refund should be in my grubby mitts tomorrow!!!! Hunting equipement store here I come, I need Turkey decoys and a portable blind.

TPBM thinks I should save my refund or spend it on something more practical.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> TPBM thinks I should save my refund or spend it on something more practical.



Yes..... I think you should spend half of it on booze and women 
and spend the rest foolishly 

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep right, take his advice, Bucky!

TPBM thinks that if Bucky would follow that advice, he won't clash so many times anymore


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2008)

Probably not, but I would need to start looking over my shoulder when I look at the Breaking News thread like Charles has too. Not a big fan of frying pans to the back of the head.

TPBM thinks a rolling pin would do more damage that a frying pan.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2008)

depends on where the blow falls...OUCH!

TPBM would like to be the test dummy...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 25, 2008)

Sure, why not! 

TPBM has had a kitchen utensil thrown at them before.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh yes, but only once. You-know-who tossed a sauce-pan my way one
day. After our little chat, it never happened again.

TPBM subscribes to TIME..

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry don't subscribe...

TPBM wishes they had today off....Like Me!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

I have the day off aswell.........

enjoy Wayne...


TPBM works nightshift..............


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope... I'm a 0730 to 1700 kinda guy. No weekends, not nights.

TPBM forgot to wish Wayne a Happy Birthday...

Charles


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 25, 2008)

happy birthday wayne TPBM would it be rude too drink on a monday, cant make up my mind. HARD DAY


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2008)

Rude? why rude?

TPBM is afraid of boats


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

nope

TPBM has recently finished a project around the house


----------



## Heinz (Feb 26, 2008)

Ya setting up the new office area.......


TPBM is going swimming.............


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

nope actually doing the opposite, sitting here eating ice cream.

TPBM now wants some ice cream


----------



## Heinz (Feb 26, 2008)

nah looking foward to the curry for dinner............


TPBM has desert before dinner..........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

I did today!

TPBM skipped breakfast this morning


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah I did, went straight to a coffee instead.

TPBM was too busy for lunch today...


----------



## A4K (Feb 26, 2008)

No, it's a fairly quiet day, so I'm off to lunch in a couple of hours

TPBM will be having dinner while I'm having lunch


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2008)

Dunno, having lunch now

TPBM is wondering what day it is


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah, mom ami..... I thought (at first) it was Friday. But I was in error,
it's only Tuesday, here. What a rude awakening....

TPBM is listening to some good music...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2008)

Not yet....but soon.

TPBM is interested in astronomi....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, I have a five inch Meade telescope that I occasionaly scan the
heavens with. Interesting...

TPBM wants to know WHY ?

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking for the Mother Ship thru that Telescope perhaps 

TPBM thinks aliens have visited Earth on many occasions.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Gee.... I donno... maybe so...

TPBM likes to read about pirates...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Not really, just reading in the local paper of the Pirates in the MN Legislature that just raised my sales tax, gas tax, and next is income tax!!!

TPBM thinks it's time for me to move to another State and will recommend one with low to no income tax and a more conservative populace (and warmer too), not asking much here.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Virginia is pretty good to retirees and senior citizens. Your military
retirement and your social security are not taxed (by the state). Of
course, Virginia gets it in other ways.....

TPBM thinks Bucky should stay where he is....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2008)

If that means caged up.....hmmm.

TPBM is planning a scuba diving trip...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

always wanted to ride the 7 seas, raping and pilaging and taking other people's money and saying its for the good of the country and live in a mansion and have a limo and...... oh....sorry.

TPBM has never ate a scone.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh but I have ! It's a snack that they serve in England. I guess it's
like a short-bread. No Chris, not cornbread....

TPBM is going to take the rest of the day off....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Would like to. Saving my vacation days for Turkey hunting in the spring and the possibility of having to start looking for new employment...

TPBM hates the job search/interview process!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2008)

H*ll yeah! Glad that I have a job...

TPBM can't wait for the weekend, like me....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

well, it is my weekend. Monday is my Friday.

TPBM knows a Gregorian chant.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

My first name is Gregory so anything I say can be considered a Gregorian Chant.

TPBM agrees with my logic or lack thereof?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2008)

yes, I do

TPBM can play the violin


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope..... took four years on the piano and still can't play.

TPBM will be Bucky or Lucky....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 26, 2008)

Or TO.

TPBM just got a new cell phone.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope, hate the one I've got and hate talking on the phone in general.

TPBM would have liked to live as a Mountain Man.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope, I'm dutch, the highest "mountain" is 300 meters high, for the rest it's just flat. Going uphill is to tiresome anyway 

TPBM knows what a polder is


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep, is a low-lying tract of land enclosed by embankments known as dikes.

TPBM thinks he is having a case of Deja-Vu as he thinks the last few TPBM questions have been brought up before.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope... just your imagination.

TPBM has a different meaning for "dikes"....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

That spelled differently.... I know for a fact the Mountain Man and Polder ?'s were asked before as I asked the Mountain Man ? and Marcel asked the Polder ?. That's how I learned the answer.

TPBM thinks I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep, definitely, I didn't even remember that.
BTW your answer was not entirely correct as something is missing, Polder used to be the flooded by sea, river or lake, and pumped dry. 

TPBM thinks the dutch are nuts, living on a land below sea level (yes Bucky, that was probably asked before..)


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Not all of them, just a few

TPBM is looking for a new job...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Going to start looking soon. 

TPBM wishes me luck in my search.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, I do. There's something about welfare that bothers me.

TPBM would like to change his home phone number..

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope, would like to change my Zip code though.

TPBM is thinking of getting a Concealed Weapons Carry Permit.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2008)

I do, hope you find "The Dream Job"

TPBM wonders why Charles calls me "Mon Ami"


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah Mon Ami....

I know..... but.....

TPBM thinks he knows....

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 26, 2008)

I dont even want to touch that with a ten foot pole

Neither does TPBM


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, yes, I asked, remember?

TPBM secretly writes lyrics for love songs and will finally give us examples of his work


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

I write lyrics.........no love songs though 

TPBM likes Motorhead......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 27, 2008)

yep sure do!

TPBM will tell us whats for dinner


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Filthy Lemmy. Not really, know one or two somgs by them. Thats all.

TPBM saw Tony Orlando and Dawn 23 in concert times.


----------



## A4K (Feb 27, 2008)

No, they sound like women's perfume companies to me

TPBM knows who (or what) they are


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm guessing musicians?

TPBM is njaco and will tell me if I'm correct


----------



## A4K (Feb 27, 2008)

No, I'm not Njaco and won't tell you you're correct...

TPBM is Njaco however


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2008)

No, still wrong.

TPBM WANTS to be NJ


----------



## A4K (Feb 27, 2008)

"THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE",- I'm still not him BTW

TPBM is though, or atleast knows someone resembling him


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

nup..........


TPBM is actually A4K..............


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Not this time....

TPBM is a soft spoken quiet sorta guy...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2008)

How did you know that...?

TPBM is always the in centre of the party....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucky guess ?

Don't do partys anymore. Seems since I quit imbibing, I'm not asked.

TPBM thinks that "Mon Ami" is fitting for a Dutchman with a French name.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

I said that phrase once and got slapped. Something about bras or whatever.

TPBM is finally Njaco.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM has a massive headache this morning.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

No, but the allergies are in full swing.

TPBM has bad allergies


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, start in late winter and last till May. Think that's where this morning headache is coming from. 

TPBM owns a Zwerteckel or a Dackel.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope, but I own a Bronkoski. And my HA is killing me! What the *ell was I doing up at 2am in the morning?

TPBM collects bottle caps.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2008)

For what reason.....nope

TPBM collect knickers....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't collect them, but I wore them til I was 16 !!

TPBM has never seen a pair of knickers...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes I have, right next to the Milky Way bars in the WaWa!

TPBM drives an Opel Cadet.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Yes I have, right next to the Milky Way bars in the WaWa!



Those are Snickers you ding-bat !!

No I do not drive an Opel.... 

TPBM thinks my 1987 Mazda pickup is cool.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

If it starts, runs, and has A/C, it's cool.

TPBM needs to buy a new vehicle.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Boy, do I ever!!!! Just don't know what.

TPBM was in a school play.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope.. Never was into theatrical type of things.

TPBM Speaks softly as Charles stated, but also carries a big stick and is not afraid to use it if needed. (No longer wears Knickers either).


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, in the last year of, what do you call it, elementary school? 

TPBM would like to go to school again


BTW Charles:


ccheese said:


> TPBM thinks that "Mon Ami" is fitting for a Dutchman with a French name.



Yep, as long as you don' call me French. Je peut ecrire francais, mais je ne peut pas parler ou comprendre.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, Mon Ami, I would, but this time I'd like to get past the 7th grade.

TPBM has some college

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, 3 quarters of College, decided it was not for me. Two years of Tech School and self learning after that.

TPBM is itching to build something with thier own hands.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes... but first I'd like to finish the 109 and the Stuka presently under
construction....

TPBM is a model builder...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope, no time for another hobby

TPBM can speak Swahili


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

No, Mon Ami.... I have enough trouble with ze eengleesh

TPBM likes to cook

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope, I hate it, I have to do enough stirring on the lab already

TPBM likes to watch CSI


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Used to, but story lines are getting too predictable the last year or two... 

TPBM agrees with me.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Not much of a CSI fan, would rather watch NCIS.

TPBM wishes he were taller...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope, tall enough

TPBM wants to go for a swim now


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm quite happy with 5' 10

TPBM is shorter


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2008)

Aaaand there's Marcel AGAIN....

Not really no...

Same TPBM.... TPBM is shorter than 5' 10


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope. 6'-2"

TPBM is over 225 pounds.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Clashed with TL

Nope.....I go about 5' 5" and 135 lbs....

TPBM is considering a diet...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

> Aaaand there's Marcel AGAIN....


yes, I moved my spy satelite to a safer area: the UK 

is that 5 inces and something? Nope, I think I'm taller, I'm 1m91

TPBM wonders if he grows taler if his feet get bigger while keeping the same hights in feet (pfff, dificult)


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

3 of a kind


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

and TPBM is ????

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

Me

TPBM is TPBTP25PAM


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Ah Mon Ami.... I think you have lost it

TPBM wonders....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

You lost that lovin' feeling...oooh that lovin feeling.. 

Yes I wonder:
TPBM likes the film Top Gun


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

It was a good flic, Mon Ami.... but Val Kilmer stole the show...

TPBM is not sure of that...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Couldn't, and still can't stand the couch jumper Tom Cruise.

TPBM thinks Marcel has been hitting the White Lighnin a little hard today?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Marcel imbibe ? Mon Dieu !! I didn't know the lad drank (not since they
invented the funnel)

TPBM is a friend of Bill's

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2008)

Who's Bill?

TPBM wil explain and also explain what imbibe is


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

You know...."Oh No, Mr. Bill!!!" Imbibing is something they do before they invented the elbow.

TPBM eats pasta for breakfast.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Mon Ami.... a Friend of Bill's is a member of AA. To imbibe is to indulge
in alcoholic drinks. But you knew that...

Nope.... never eat breakfast....

TPBM is thinking about competing....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 28, 2008)

for what?

TPBM will tell me


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope, I don't know either..

TPBM is Charles, who will tell us, or Marcel, who will tell us what his ami is on about


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 28, 2008)

nope I'm SE

TPBM is looking at getting themselves the new apple notebook.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2008)

No, 'fraid not...

TPBM is ordering takeaway from the local fish'n'chip shop.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

close enough, fish fingers and hash browns. Had fish n chips on Sunday night, I love em!

TPBM had pizza for dinner........


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2008)

No, I'm not into pizza...

but TPBM loves Pizza and will tell us their favourite toppings!


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2008)

Now and again, yes! 'Hawaiian' is probably my favourite

TPBM thinks I'm talking about coconut flavoured pizza!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

No, no I agree that flavour comes second as 'Aussie' is my personal preference. Meat lovers third.


TPBM has been published...........


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Not unless you account for my picture in the post office...

TPBM hates to stand in lines (or ques)..

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 28, 2008)

Yep, ever since basic.

TPBM is lookin' forward to baseball season.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope. Cant stand baseball.

TPBM likes to fly fish


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Never tried it... would like to someday...

TPBM has many fishing rods..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not a single one....well one "fishing rod" then....

TPBM has been on holiday/vacation


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

No.... but I am taking two days next month. Have to help Edna Mae
with the Easter Egg project.....

TPBM didn't know Easter comes very early, this year....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

No I didn't. Have to look it up on the calendar.

TPBM can't believe daylight savings time ends in just over a week (US)?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Easter will be on March 23rd....

Daylight savings time confuses me.... and my cactus...

TPBM has big plans for the week-end...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe not that exciting for the reast of you, but heading to a Traditional archery shop in Rochester,MN. Saturday morning, then to the Pope Young Hunting Museum, and then up to the National Eagle Center in Wabasha, MN.
Then a 3D Archery shoot on Sunday if the rain holds off.

TPBM would like to tag along.


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds interesting, I've only tried it once - and failed miserably! ..But..practice is perfect, so they say...

TPBM is an experienced archer


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, only own/shoot Traditional archery equipement (Recurves Longbows) these days. Sold the high tech bow 3 years ago and will never go back. And practice does make for perfect, particularlty when you dont use any sights on your bow.

TPBM thinks technology is overrated.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Technology of what ?

TPBM will visit a friend, today...


Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope, not today, maybe this weekend? Charles just un-clashed with Bucky

TPBM wears lime green socks with brown slacks like the guy I saw at the supermarket several years ago.


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2008)

You didn't mention my baby-pink sun hat, and spotted bib..(oops, did I say that outloud..??)

TPBM loves 70's glam rock get-ups


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Sure.... go back a little further and you can see my zoot-suit !

TPBM drinks diet soda and lite beer

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cutting back on the diet soda, just as bad for you if not worse than the real thing. Lite and Beer do not belong in the same sentence...

TPBM drinks water instead.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope.... the only water I get is in my coffee.. I hate the stuff !

TPBM has missed Mon Ami from this thread..

Charles


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2008)

That, fruit juice and tea. I used to drink alot of colas, etc but had to knock em off due to stomach problems. I try to be healthier now.

TPBM prefers Coke to Pepsi


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2008)

clashed with Charles!

Yeah, where is Marcel?

TPBM also wonders!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope, I still know where I am

TPBM knows, too


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Somewhere in the Netherlands.

TPBM thinks I'm asking for trouble on one of the other threads in the Main forum.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope

TPBM thinks I'm right


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sort of in the dark on this one, Mon Ami.... Don't know the
details.

TPBM will explain...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, it was actually nothing at all. Just trying to get under someones skin with a obscure Seinfeld reference in the I D Ten Tee thread.

TPBM will thinks I should start spell checking before I submit my responses and stop using the edit feature so much


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

We all make mistakes... That's why they put an eraser on 
the end of a pencil. I type too fast and have to make lots of
corrections, via the edit feature.

TPBM thinks Bucky is too hard on himself....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope, I just think it is sort of funny how often I have to clean up my typing errors. Does not alway seems to come out as Doe snot when I type for some reason.

TPBM think doe snot is kinda funny after all.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Yea..... LMAO !!

TPBM thinks Bucky has a warped sense of humor...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2008)

As always...

TPBM thinks Bucky can never be too hard on himself


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yikes, I don't like the sounds of that Marcel!!!

TPBM has seen pictures of Catherine Bell in her Birthday suit? Charles?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2008)

Just kidding Bucky 

Nope, don't know the dame

TPBM has though


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Only from the waist up. She refused to go the whole route. I'll dig
up the link tonight, can't do it at work.

TPBM can't wait...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Better PM it, don't want to see you get banned.

TPBM thinks it will be a sorry day if Charles ever gets banned from the Forum.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2008)

Yep, hope he'll stay for a while longer, I enjoy him calling me "mon ami" 

TPBM is "mon ami", too


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

But of course, Mon Ami..... What's all this talk about banning moi ??

Marcel is my friend, that's for sure (I have others too)

TPBM is one of them...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes you do and I consider myself one of your friends. Just didn't want you to put a link up to our Gal from Playboy and upset the mods.

TPBM has almost completed his workday and is looking forward to a relaxing evening.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, my friend, in about six minutes I will be out the door. In another six to
eight minutes I will be home. I will then grab the wife, her car keys and head
to the beach for a dinner out. We're going to "The Virginian". A quality
steak, sea food and spaghetti house. Tonight it will be spaghetti.

TPBM would like to join us. (I'm buying !)

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't think I can get there in time. Have snow moving in for the rush hour so it will be a long messy drive home. May just go for a long walk on the trail next to work in the snow first.

TPBM does not like snow.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

Even pictures of it. And Charles, bring home a doggy bag for me! 

TPBM has a refrigerator full of doggy bags.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope, no doggie bags.... I ate it all !

TPBM has an ear for music

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes I do.

TPBM likes Indian food.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

Except for that nasty, filthy cush-cush. Bleeeechhh!!!

TPBM bets on figure skating.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

sure don't

TPBM has a bet on the football


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2008)

Nah, not into betting...on much at all.

TPBM has been in a Hot air balloon!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Nope, never.....

TPBM is an Aussie...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 29, 2008)

Only by honorary decree...

TPBM will be upset to learn I could not find the Playboy pic's
of Catherine Bell on the internet....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes indeed, you build up a guys expectations and then you shoot them down

TPBM can't believe I did not have to edit this post


----------



## ccheese (Feb 29, 2008)

I can believe it, you probably were not rushed...

TPBM carries bottled water where ever they go....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 29, 2008)

Almost everywhere, took the place of the bottle of Jack Daniels I used to carry

TPBM cannot stand the thought of even sniffing Jack Daniels.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Never tried....prefer REAL whisky or whiskey...single malts...

TPBM thinks that I have en expensive taste, drinking single malts and Guinness...


----------



## Arneken (Feb 29, 2008)

As long as you don't drink to much off it ... it's not expensive

TPBM can actually laugh with my current avatar.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, that is pretty good. I like the "Come to the Dark Side, We Have Cookies" avatar some us as well.

TPBM has a massive, sight blurring headache and is thinking of calling it quits at work for the day.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 29, 2008)

It's not my head that hurts, it's my back. But, I'll tough it out...

TPBM is thinking of what to have for supper...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, Chinese maybe? Still here at work too, pounding headache was finally subdued with massive amounts of Ibuprofen!!!!

TPBM is going to try not to spend a whole bunch of cash this weekend, but will probably fail?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 29, 2008)

Not making plans to purchase anything, this week-end (subject to change
without notice)

TPBM is looking to get a new appliance for the little lady...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't have a little lady to buy stuff for, so the money I spend will be for goodies for myself.

TPBM is planning a project that may be a bit more that he can handle?


----------



## Henk (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, trying to do some upgrades at work, but need more cash and man power to pull it off.

TPBM also got a PM from that insane member?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, not sure why I was singled out. I'm sure he will be back under another name someday when his covert operation is finished.

TPBM really thinks Mr. Insano is a member of an elite military team.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

nah the closest thing he has ever become to an elite military team member was probably playing SOCOM on playstation.

TPBM has something wrong with their car.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes... having an acceleration problem. Will find out in the am if I have a 
vacuum leak or a carb problem.

TPBM prefers vanilla over chocolate...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

chocolate 

TPBM likes strawberry better


----------



## ccheese (Feb 29, 2008)

I like them all !!

TPBM has noticed Mon Ami Marcel has not signed onto the forum at 
all today...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

I have, he'll probably be here shortly

TPBM watches wrasslin'


----------



## ccheese (Feb 29, 2008)

Not any more....

TPBM will tell me what time it is in The Netherlands...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm guessing about 1 am? Never been there, have no clue.

TPBM supports PETA.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 29, 2008)

People Eating Tasty Animals !! I do, I do..... 

TPBM didn't know PETA's HQ is in Norfolk, Va.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh but I do and some employees were charged with animal cruelty last year. Freaking idiots!

TPBM has cats.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

I like that charles!,

Used to have a cat

TPBM thinks that the PETA HQ is in fact, charles' house


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2008)

Nah, don't believe it, but it's probably close....

TPBM sleeps in a hammock. zzzz...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is a rebel...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 1, 2008)

Without a cause....

SE: PETA's HQ is in downtown Norfolk.... I live in Va. Beach.

TPBM has brown eyes....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nope, blue....

TPBM has heard about the old corona circle racetrack....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 1, 2008)

Never heard of it...

TPBM has seen a bear in the wild.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM will name 10 CLASSIC race tracks from around the world like Laguna Seca and Nürburgring....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 1, 2008)

Lemme see... Talladaga, Daytona, Dover's Monster Mile, and, and, and....

TPBM has noted that Marcel has not signed on in two days....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 2, 2008)

yes I have

TPBM wonders where Mon ami went.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

Question marks has risen....

TPBM is wondering too....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmmm... probably nothing serious....?

However TPBM is sending out smoke signals to attract his attention.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

I would if the TPBM would stop inhaling the f*cking smoke..... Maybe using weed isn't such a good idea....

TPBM has tried smoking pot...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2008)

No... Believe it or not, I've never tried it or any of the others. And it was
almost free in Nam. I prefered booze....

TPBM Likes to bowl...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 2, 2008)

Nope,
BTW I went to my family this weekend, wasn't able to sign up.

TPBM has had a nice weekend, too


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nope.....

TPBM just to hang out with hippies...


----------



## mkloby (Mar 2, 2008)

Hang out with hippies? Are you crazy???

TPBM has been wondering where I've been!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2008)

Not me.... I know where you've been! Are we all settled in ?

TPBM has just taken it easy today...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yup.....

TPBM will run over to see the Mercury's on my car thread...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2008)

I think I did, but will check to make sure. You know me with a Merc !

TPBM is a Ford person....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nope....all Mopar....but I do like any (almost) American iron up to '71....

TPBM love V8's in all shapes and sizes


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2008)

Do love them, but havn't owned a V8 since my '39 Ford (Back in 1952).

TPBM likes to draw ....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep, I sketch animals and cars for people, and paint landscapes

TPBM is a sculptor


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 3, 2008)

nope

TPBM has sculpted something before


----------



## A4K (Mar 3, 2008)

Me neither, unless scratch-building model parts counts.

TPBM is also a modelmaker


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 3, 2008)

yes I am but I don't scrtach-build

TPBM scratchbuilds.


----------



## A4K (Mar 3, 2008)

I think we're the only ones home, Eagle!

We should be out partying too (or possibly sleeping depending on the time zone)

TPBM is not Screaming Eagle or A4k..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 3, 2008)

sorry to disappoint friend

TPBM will end mine and A4K's monoploly of this thread


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep, chipping in now, rolling the dice, passing GO and collecting $200...oh damn the monopoly is over!

TPBM likes board games...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 3, 2008)

yeah especiallt my chopply one.

TPBM would like to know what chopply is


----------



## Heinz (Mar 3, 2008)

ya I would......hows that work then.......


TPBM owns a Honda motorcycle.......


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2008)

Nope, I prefer a vehicle which has 4 wheels

TPBM usually uses his car for low flying


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 3, 2008)

sure don't

alex, chopply is a DVD board game that is parody of monopoly but with the ronnie johns chopper as the host and theme throughout. a lot of fun!

TPBM would like to play now


----------



## Heinz (Mar 3, 2008)

ah......sounds a pisser 

Im up for it.....


TPBM gets some air on their bicycle......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 3, 2008)

used but that stopped when the council wrecked our jumps

TPBM has also been reprimanded by 'the man' before


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is an avid skateboarder


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2008)

Nah, tried it once...the board went one way and I went the other...crashed and burned! figured this was not for me!

TPBM however has had numerous crashes but continues to get back on!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

Nope.... I'm a trifle old for skateboarding. Used to make scooters out of
old roller skates, as a youngster, tho.

TPBM did too..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM will tell us what make and model these beauties are....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't see them, !! Must be the company computer.

TPBM will tell us what make and model these beauties are.... (from Lucky's
post.....)

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2008)

Eh Lotus, I think, but don't know the models, sorry. 

TPBM will tell us


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 3, 2008)

Lotus Mk49
Lotus Eagle T1G Mk1
1965 lotus chaparral?

TPBM will tell me if I am correct?


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't have a clue, Bucky. (Can't see them)

TPBM wears Haynes briefs.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 3, 2008)

Not sure why you would want to know this? But no I do not. 

TPBM prefers Fruit of the Loom undies.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2008)

I have no clue what Charles and you are talking about, must be a language thingy. What's Fruit of th Loom? And what is Haynes briefs?

TPBM will help this poor bad-english-speaking dutchie


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah... Mon Ami.... Fruit of The Loom and Haynes manufacture men's
(and ladies) underwear. (i.e. drawers, knickers, etc).

TPBM will assure Marcel that his english is better than most...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yessir, it is. Marcel writes in English very well. Better that most US Citizens these days.

TPBM don't be knowin what I'm talkin bout.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh but I do.... I started it, remember ?

TPBM doesn't remember....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 3, 2008)

What?

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep, didn't sleep well and got up early (5 o'clock). It'll be one hell of a day 

TPBM had a good night rest


----------



## Heinz (Mar 4, 2008)

sure did, Tuesday is my day off so I got a nice sleep in....



TPBM has an early start tomorrow........


----------



## Trebor (Mar 4, 2008)

true. got an hour long meeting at work -.-

TNP owns something from WWII (and not a replica)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nope, sorry....

TPBM is eager to tell us something interesting....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 4, 2008)

You might of heard this before:

If you stand in one place and the entire population of china walked past you in a single file, the line would never stop because of the birth rate

TPBM will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't doubt it, but you'd probably die of hunger first anyway!

TPBM has been to China


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 4, 2008)

sure haven't

TPBM has and will tell us about it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2008)

Nope! can't say that I have.

TPBM thinks they built the Great wall of China to keep the rabbits out!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

I heard that it was the squirrels....

TPBM will us who's right...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 4, 2008)

sure, why not! (gotta love the bigpond ads)

TPBM has seen that particular ad before


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 4, 2008)

damn clashed with lucky

oh and lucky wayne is right! 

TPBM doesn't care about china


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Can't say that I don't....

TPBM is square....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't really fall into that category

TPBM does though


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't think so...but I've been called far worse..

TPBM will tell us what they've been called lately.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2008)

Have a co-worker that calls me "Cheesey" all the time. Been called
worse, tho.

TPBM likes to fly a kite.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Haven't done that since the Boston tea party....

TPBM rides his bike daily....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2008)

Nope, don't own a bike (either kind)
Like to take walks, tho....

TPBM likes to walk, also....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 4, 2008)

I need to start walking again to drop some of this extra weight!

TPBM has a regimented workout routine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yup.....work!

TPBM is a healthfreak


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 4, 2008)

Nah, used to be.......probably should be again.

TPBM likes to go camping.


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2008)

As in 'enjoying the great outdoors', yes! 

TPBM loves 'camping' in the modern English sense of the word!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2008)

My idea of camping is a couple, with a pup-tent in the boon-docks, by
a nice trout stream. No phones, no TV, no porta-pottie, no shower, etc.

TPBM owns a crotch-rocket...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2008)

I think the mrs. would be the best judge of that.. 

TPBM would like a crotch-rocket!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmmmm. Methinks this Kiwi didn't know a crotch-rocket is a Japanese
Motorcycle......

No.... motorcycles scare the hell out of me....

TPBM forgot something, today....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep, Lunch in the fridge

TPBM will tell me what I should have for lunch today.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2008)

Bucky, my boy.... might I suggest Chinese ? Had shrimp lo-mein for 
supper last night... excellent !

TPBM agrees with my choice...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2008)

Low and mean shrimp ?? Sounds dangerous.

TPBM is a big seafood fan


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2008)

Bucky is the see-food fan..... Sees food and wants to eat it.

TPBM owns an heirloom..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nope I do not. See-Food comment was uncalled for

TPBM has the afternoon off, Cheesey?


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, I do, my friend. Thought you'd like the comment...

TPBM would like to join me. I'm going to be grafting Japanese
Maples...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sure....

TPBM loves Japanese gardens


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 4, 2008)

Sure, they are nice. 

Charles........how 'bout some pics of your garden

TPBM hates to do yardwork...........besides me.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2008)

Depends on what has to be done. Sometimes it's nice to do, especially when the weather is good.

TPBM doesn't have a garden


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 4, 2008)

Nope, I would like one though.

TPBM has more than 3 siblings.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 5, 2008)

yep

TPBM is married


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2008)

No, engaged though.

TPBM has enough kids to fill a football team


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2008)

It'll be a football team of 1 then, I have only 1 son

TPBM wants kids, but doesn't know with whom


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2008)

indeed....lol

TPBM is not who he seems to be


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2008)

Sure I am!...or he is...or we are...?

TPBM is not (or they aren't) schizophrenic


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

no........or am I...........no........( on a side note the most common symptoms are epilectic like problems )


TPBM buys a magazine every month, they will disclose what exactly it is.......


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2008)

Not every month, but the Hungarian 'Pro Modell' modelling magazine is usually good-some very talented modelmakers around!

TPBM prefers Hustler, etc for a 'light peruse'


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Haven't read that one fopr years....

TPBM prefer Playboy...


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2008)

No, I only ever bought one once, because Elle Macpherson was in it!

TPBM has a cupboard full of playboys, (or 'playgirls'???)


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2008)

No, don't buy them or subscribe. However, if one is laying around....

TPBM skipped breakfast this morning...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2008)

nope....

TPBM likes their steaks....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh yes, with just a little pink in the middle.

TPBM is a student of 'the arts'

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2008)

Not a student, but I try to learn from the professionals..

TPBM is going home soon, like me..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nope, am considering building a guitar though, does that count.

TPBM is sick and tired of Winter!!!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2008)

Nope, no winter here yet and I doubt if it'll come this year

TPBM would like to see Bucky's homebuilt guitar (like me)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep, can't wait, but am afraid the project if a year or so in the future.

TPBM plays a musical instrument.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2008)

No, did take piano lessons, many years ago.

TPBM has the afternoon off (like me)

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

No, but I only work 1/2 days on Fridays now.

TPBM likes hot sauce


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sure do... Had some on my Chipotle Burrito last night, kid said it was hot. He must have had a weak tongue

TPBM wonders how Charles rates getting to work two half days in a row?


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

We miss you every day Bucky! 

TPBM likes sausage pizza


----------



## Trebor (Mar 5, 2008)

used to (is a vegetarian now)

TNP loves Wal Mart


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Not the one by my nearest my home. Last time I was there there was a fistfight over a parking space, two nights before Christmas.

TPBM will explain what TNP means.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Next Person....

TPBM has a song that brings them to tears....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, if someone sings it very out of tune

TPBM has been working on his computer for too long


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep, and more of the same tomorrow, and the next day, and the next day, and so on.

TPBM has many repairs to do this spring.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

I have repairs but I can't wait till spring! Too long away.


TPBM is enjoying the fact something in their life is working for them..........


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah.....right now I'm glad my heart is working.

TPBM is in love with _______.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2008)

TL: Pictures of the garden this week-end...

............ Edna Mae (That was easy !!)

TPBM is very tired this evening

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Mar 5, 2008)

I am pretty beat tonight.

TPBM is reading a good book.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Matt !

Yes, I am "Silent Victory" about the submarine war in the pacific.
(Two volumes)

TPBM wishes tomorrow were Friday...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

tomorrow is friday.........


TPBM is enjoying their day...........


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2008)

It's just started- 0724 here, and at work already!

TPBM is not an early riser


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2008)

I am, got up at 6

TPBM only works at night


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

nope during the day

TPBM like me, just finished work


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

nah just finished TAFE........


TPBM is just starting work.........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

nope

TPBM has friday off


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

yup..............4 day weekend for me1


TPBM wants a 4 day weekend!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

sure do! enjoy it and grab a couple of cougars alex!

TPBM knows who ron burgundy is


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2008)

Sure, he used to drive my tractor!

TPBM really does know who SE's on about


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2008)

Nope, probably an aussie

TPBM will enlighten us


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry.....

TPBM is a fan of the Saint tv series...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Mar 6, 2008)

??????
TPBM has an LCD screen for their PC, apprantly its better for your eyes.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep, and glad I have one

TPBM owns a dualcore PC


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2008)

Nope.... The guy who sold me the Dells recommended against it !

TPBM is not feeling well, today...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2008)

Not felt 100% for a long time now....

TPBM will tell us who the TPBM is after them....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2008)

My guess is Charles?

TPAM is Charles.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2008)

Correct-a-mundo !! In person !

TPBM is celebrating their un-birthday...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nope, not my B-day until August.

TPBM has a nagging injury that just won't go away.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, have an old auto related back injury that give me a fit from time
to time.

BTW, today is your un-birthday. Any day that's not your birthday is
your un-birthday.

TPBM didn't know that !

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2008)

Not really, a few problems with the back and neck, but ya get that.

TPBM is a mad sportsman (real, not armchair)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2008)

I sorta thought that's what you were getting at, therefore answered Nope

TPBM always takes the day after thier Birthday off in order to recover.


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2008)

From drinking or aging??

TPBM is an old fart


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2008)

Guilty as charged !! I prefer sexy senior citizen, tho...

TPBM will take a friend to lunch

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2008)

No, I don't eat out often.

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2008)

As with every weekend....

TPBM is in the good books with SWMBO....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2008)

After 52 years, I would think so...

TPBM is not married...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2008)

No, not yet...

TPBM has been married more than once


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nope, never, no prospect either. To ornery I guess...

TPBM is hitting the night clubs this weekend to do some "fishing".


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 6, 2008)

Nope. The wife wont let me.

TPBM still like to go "cruisin"


----------



## mkloby (Mar 6, 2008)

I would say yes if I had a car that I actually enjoyed to drive...

TPBM will explain why I've met more crazies in the Pacific NW in one week than I have in years!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2008)

That's the kinda people you attract....

TPBM would rather hump the neighbours dog, than to be seen in public in a boy racer's car...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ummm, not into doggies for that purpose. 
Thor, that Super Corsair in your sig is one awesome bird. Comes to the local airshows quite often, you can really se the one white prop. blade when she flies over too.

TPBM would like to take that Red White bent wing bird for a spin around the neighborhood.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep
And it's an awesome siggy, only a tiny bit large.

TPBM lost his driving license for speeding


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2008)

never had a licnece....always interrupted...not been able to finish...first military service and work...lmao.....ONE DAY!!!

TPBM is shorter than 5' 10


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2008)

Nope, I'm 1m90 and I think that's above 6' if I remember the conversion correctly.

TPBM used to play basketball


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2008)

Ah Mon Ami.... five foot five inches is a bit small to be playing
basketball. I'd never get the ball !!

TPBM is glad this work day is over...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2008)

You can say that again. One more to go then two free days of doing whatever I please. Archery range most likely.

TPBM will tell me what I need to get next, a good router or a bigger table and re-saw guide for my bandsaw.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 6, 2008)

Routers are cool. Go that way.

TPBM plays in a softball league.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2008)

Not any more, TL, did when I was younger..

TPBM is *VERY* afraid of a Clinton/Obama ticket ...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know if it would happen. I'm not afraid of them running, but would be scared out of my shorts if they won.

TBPM builds models


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

yep sure do

TPBM knows what TIG stands for


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2008)

TIG eh, no can't think of anything at the moment

TPBM can


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2008)

No, I don't know either...

VERY striking new Pic Thor(!) but I prefer the F4U in her 'real colours'!

TPBM agrees?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Mar 7, 2008)

I guess so. This corsair looks more deadly though.

TPBM has seen the pink P-40 with red lipstick. (sorta)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2008)

Nope sorry...?

TPBM is waiting for a bus....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

No, have my own personal transportation:

TPBM is singing...T.G.I.F. !!

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 7, 2008)

YOU BET'CHA. I'm working from home today!

TPBM is happy it's Friday too.


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2008)

by Friday I'm too tired for singing, but looking forward to the break!

TPBM is aswell


----------



## Heinz (Mar 7, 2008)

Ya feeling pretty done in.......


TPBM believes Friday night is best because you have 2 days to recover


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2008)

You mean to sleep? Yep, if my son allows me too 

TPBM will have a party tomorrow


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

Not planning on a party, have some Japanese maples to graft...

TPBM would like to see pictures of my grafts...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2008)

Sure, post a thread Charles!

TPBM would like to see them too


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Indeed he would...

TPBM would as well....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

I've seen them ! I am going to start a Personal Gallery of my JM's. Just
waiting for them to bud out. Soon, my friends, soon...

TPBM has a sister....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2008)

nope...only child.

TPBM is many sisters and brothers


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

Nope, no brothers at all, my only sister died in 1972 at the age of 42.

TPBM is a parent

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep, two boys and a girl.

TPBM has more children than toes.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 7, 2008)

Ha. No. I have two daughters and a step daughter.

Unless....maybe....I only have two toes   

TPBM used to burn ants with a magnifying glass when he was little.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well sorta, just cleaned my fishtank and found about 60 babies dont know who the parents are yet.



TPBM wants an aquarium with fish....hint hint


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

Use to raise and sell Bettas, had 32 tanks at one time. Not any more !

TPBM likes to fish...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes I do, but have not gotten out much lately.

TPBM would like to own a bamboo flyrod.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, I would like to own one, but what would I do with it ?

TPBM will tell me....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2008)

Nope, don't know what it is

TPBM will tell us


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 7, 2008)

A bamboo flyrod is parasite that attaches itself to the flight feathers of a yellow bellied sapsucker.

TPBM believes me.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2008)

Nope, I think it sucks the bamboo out of a bamboo canoe, leaving only the canoe

TPBM owns a bamboo canoe


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

Non, Mon Ami.... But I do like TL's discreption !

TPBM saw Elvis recently....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep, he performed in AHOY, a music hall in Rotterdam. Went with my brother, a huge Elvis fan. 

TPBM want to remind me that Elvis is dead


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

Oui, Mon ami, Elvis died on August 16, 1977. C'est le vie...

TPBM speaks fluent French

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 7, 2008)

Not at all.

TPBM is hankering for a fried peanutbutter and Banana sandwich after all this Elvis talk.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM just noticed that Mr C, has hit the 3000 mark in posts....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

WoW !! I'm impressed. Of course, when you're logged on for eight hours
a day, five days a week......

TPBM will tell me how many posts per day that is....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2008)

One week, 5 days: 3000/5 = 600 posts a day, probably not. I bet you did 12.45 posts a day, am I right?

TPBM thinks Bucky needs a nice siggy


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

Oui, Mon ami..... and I know where you got the answer !!

TPBM thinks Bucky needs a nice siggy

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually it's now 12.46 

TPBM still thinks Bucky should get himself a nice siggy


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 7, 2008)

Funny you should mention that. I started looking for one yesterday after seeing Thor's Red .White Super Corsair... 

TPBM is thinking of taking the rest of the afternoon off.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2008)

Haha, it's evening here...

TPBM thinks time zones are a pain in the @#!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, they are.... That's why they say the world will not end tomorrow....
It's already tomorrow in Australia !!

TPBM has yard work to do this week-end....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nope, snow is still covering the yard.

TPBM had been neglecting his workout program the last week or so.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

My workout program consists of four or five laps around the company lot,
at a brisk walk, at lunch time. Today it rained, and I do not walk in the
rain.

TPBM likes to sing in the shower...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Mar 7, 2008)

Unfortunately yes for the others in my household.........


TPBM has gym membership.........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 7, 2008)

nope sure don't

TPBM does though


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 7, 2008)

Not anymore. I used to work out until I finally figured out those weights are HEAVY!!!!!

TPBM considers himself more lazy than active


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 7, 2008)

about half and half I reckon, I need to go out for a ride though, haven't gone for one in a while

TPBM exercises reguarly


----------



## Heinz (Mar 7, 2008)

try to, ride a lot plus cricket practise.....


TPBM plays team sport.........


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2008)

Sure do, Basketball and started lacrosse again for the 39th year...

TPBM will tel us what sports to avoid...?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't know....

TPBM is a vegetarian....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 8, 2008)

**** no!! wash your mouth out with soap lucky! 

TPBM can't stand vegans.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 8, 2008)

I wouldn't go that far.... I do think they're off a bit !

TPBM is a steak and potatoes man....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm a food man, except for Middle East food. I don't like curry.

TPBM likes seafood.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Ya dont mind a bit here and there..........

TPBM likes cake, too much...............


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, don't mind a cake now and then, yum!

TPBM makes their own cakes...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2008)

I tried, I failed, I ate...................


TPBM is quite a cook...........


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, If I have cookbook, then maybe....

TPBM will tell us the name of this building and where you can find it....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 9, 2008)

hummmmm....New York? WC for Trump Plaza?

TPBM knows.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 9, 2008)

The Tribune Tower in Chicago.

TPBM is starting their vacation today.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2008)

I wish.... But I am taking Wed. and Thurs of this week off.

TPBM would like to blow something up.....

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Mar 9, 2008)

Haha - I haven't blown something up in quite a while.

TPBM is contemplating leaving their job.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2008)

Nope, not at the moment as I love it here.

TPBM is alone in his home at this moment


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yup.....

TPBM will us which bridge they think is the most beautiful in the world...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 9, 2008)

Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge, Charleston, SC

Don't know if it's the most beautiful, but it's in the running.

TPBM has another bridge to consider.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmmmm.....Brooklyn Bridge comes to my mind..






And Golden Gate...





TPBM has another favorite


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2008)

What about this one?





TPBM rather uses a tunnel


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Not that bothered....bridges can be stylish though....hard with a tunnel.

TPBM has heard about Bell Rock Lighthouse...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2008)

Can't say that I have...

TPBM will tell us where it is....

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Mar 10, 2008)

TPBM doesn't know. 

TPBM will tell us.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 10, 2008)

hmmm, after a quick google search it is situated eleven miles off the county of Angus on the east coast of Scotland.

TPBM has wondered what life would be like as a lighthouse keeper


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2008)

.....lonely.

TPBM has a soft spot for lighthouses....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 10, 2008)

not really

TPBM has crashed something recently and will tell us about it


----------



## Heinz (Mar 10, 2008)

Does a shopping trolley count?



TPBM hates shopping........


----------



## A4K (Mar 10, 2008)

Usually, yes....

TPBM does too...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2008)

It's an necessary evil...unless it's for my hobbies or a lassie....

TPBM kows who this man is....


----------



## A4K (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry, no...

TPBM does though


----------



## Heinz (Mar 10, 2008)

not a clue..........( probably Lucky himself )




TPBM is related to a sporting icon................


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm thinking al capone but I don't think it is

TPBM will tell me


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 10, 2008)

clashed with 2 people! beat that bucky and marcel! 

I don't think I am but I share the same birthday with some sports people

TPBM has been to jail


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nope....

And the man in the pics is Machine Gun Kelly....

TPBM is interested in mafia of the golden era 1920's and 30's..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 10, 2008)

yep sure am!

TPBM has heard of melbourne's gangland wars that is now the inspiration for a T.V show


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, plenty of press about it thats for sure....

TPBM has a Gangster's Tommy Gun....


----------



## A4K (Mar 10, 2008)

Wouldn't complain...prefer the army model M1A1 though.

TPBM would love a Tommy gun too (or maybe a nice Bren!...)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2008)

Sure would...

TPBM has heard about St Valentine's massacre...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> clashed with 2 people! beat that bucky and marcel!


 Been there, done that, you'll have to do better than that SE 

Nope, not heard about it.

TPBM did, though


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh yes, it happened in Chicago, during the Capone era.

TPBM likes European history....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, yeah, I live there and see it all around me, from the dark ages 'till now. I'm even considering starting to work in the old-DNA field, one day.

TPBM doesn't care for history


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2008)

Indeed I do, my good man...

TPBM have seen this man before and will tell us who he is...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2008)

Nope.... face is not familiar...

TPBM knows who it is, tho...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2008)

Think Las Vegas....

TPBM is now thinking...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2008)

Wild guess... Buggsy Siegel ???

TPBM will tell me if I'm right...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2008)

Not a clue.

TPBM remembers what caliber handgun Jonny Dangeously's nemesis used to shoot through schools?


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2008)

Not a clue....

TPBM will tell me who Johhny Dangerously is/was...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2008)

Gangster Comedy with Micheal Keaton as Johnny Dangerously. His nemesis, played by Joe Piscapo shot an 88 Magnum

TPBM thinks someone would put an eye out shooting an 88 Magnum.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2008)

Didn't the Germans use 88's ?
Can't picture that in hand gun fashion...

TPBM would like to go to my 401k meeting in my stead.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 10, 2008)

No. If your 401k looks anything like my IRA, I don't wanna know nothin'.

TPBM is getting ready to open their pool.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2008)

If I had one....

Indeed, Mr C.....that was Bugsy Siegel.

TPBM will tell us about Murder Inc.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 10, 2008)

??????

Maybe the next person will


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2008)

I believe they were hired murderers for the maffia


TPBM is (partly) Italian


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2008)

Surely you jest, Mon Ami ! Both grandparents from The Netherlands !

BTW, Murder Incorporated or Brownsville Boys, was the name given by the press for an organized crime group in the 1930s and 1940s that carried out hundreds of murders on behalf of the mob. The name Murder Incorporated was a journalistic invention. [Wiki]

TPBM wants to take a sea voyage...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 10, 2008)

I prefer flying...be nice to go 'over seas' for a bit though!

TPBM has been on holiday recently


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2008)

I knew that Charles, you're actually called Karel Kaasman, but it's too difficult to pronounce for the americans 

Yep, I would like a sea voyage, but no time and it would be boring for my son if it takes too long

TPBM owns a rowing boat


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2008)

Clash with a4k I thought you aussies should be in bed by now? 

Nope haven't been on a vacation lately

TPBM likes to row in a boat


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't mind....

TPBM gets seasick...

Also: notable members of Murder Inc. included Abe "Kid Twist" Reles, Frank "Dasher" Abbandando, Louis Capone, Martin "Buggsy" Goldstein, Harry "Happy" Maione, Harry "Pittsburgh Phil" Strauss, Allie Tannenbaum, Seymour "Blue Jaw" Magoon, Emanuel "Mendy" Weiss, and Charles "Charlie the Bug" Workman.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2008)

Not anymore, used to all the time when I had a ruptured eardrum.

TPBM thinks spring is just around the corner and is looking forward to warm weather.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2008)

I would like to believe that spring is "just around the corner" but my Japanese
maples tell me other wise. Nobody is waking up just yet. Maybe next month. 
This mornings low was 29F (-2C).

TPBM is going home at 1700 (like me)...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2008)

Leaving work at 17:00, another hour, but not going home. To the park along the way to walk off some excess fat!!!

TPBM would like to go fly a kite.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2008)

I've been told that, once or twice.

TPBM has some extra work to do tomorrow....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Mar 10, 2008)

I do.........


TPBM power walks...............


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2008)

I like to run more

TPBM owns a pair of nordic-walking sticks


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope....maybe I should, being a Swede and all that...

TPBM will tell us what -0 C is in Farenheit...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 11, 2008)

You cant actually have -0 degrees.........


TPBM likes science...........


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't mind it.....

TPBM is partial to science fiction though.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 11, 2008)

Its alright.......dont mind a bit of Dr Who.....

TPBM is more a non fiction fan...........


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2008)

Heinz said:


> You cant actually have -0 degrees.........


0 degrees is Celsius, so 0 °C is 32 Fahrenheid, I do like science as I am a scientist 



> TPBM is more a non fiction fan...........


I like both form time to time and I like science as I an a scientist 

TPBM has read Harry Potter


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope, seen a couple of the movies...

TPBM is a Closet Harry Potter fan?


----------



## Heinz (Mar 11, 2008)

Nup never read any of them, I am a minority it seems

( nice conversion Marcel! )

TPBM wants to change career...............


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

I had thought of becoming a male stripper, but my wife talked me out of it.
Think I'll stay in the automotive business.

TPBM hadn't noticed my siggy is smaller.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, no I didn't.

TPBM thinks I should make my siggy smaller too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't mind....

TPBM wants to sell Mr C a spit and polished 1949 Mercury 2 dr Coupe...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 11, 2008)

If I had an extra one I'd sure let Charles have one.

TPBM is bored at work lately.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Today, especially. Did most of today;s work yesterday.

TPBM wears socks with sandals...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope, don't even own a pair of sandals. Would walk around barefoot 100% of the time if allowed to.

TPBM hates wearing footwear as well.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope.... as a youngster barefoot was a big no no. Very comfortable with
my shoes on. Except, of course when I have my pipe and slippers !

TPBM is a country-boy...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes sir, moving to the country to my property just as soon as I can afford to build a house.

TPBM owns argyle socks


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, I do. I also have some support hose [for men]

TPBM is a classy dresser....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope, Jeans and a t-shirt, or all camoflage (save underwear) for those weekends in the woods.

TPBM thinks Camoflage undies are not safe for hunting purposes.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

It shouldn't matter..... unless your running around the woods in your 
undies !!

TPBM is thinking about something to eat....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2008)

Indeed I do....

TPBM has a friend that's a crossdresser...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2008)

Actually, I do.........but he/she's not a friend. I just know him/her/it. (gross)

TPBM thinks Lucky is trying to tell us something.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2008)

I do not....!

TPBM will back me on this one....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Gee.... I donno... Well..... OK.

TPBM don't have a clue what's going on....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2008)

That's me. Just livin' care free! ha ha.

TPBM likes snow cones.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Down here we call them sno-balls. Same thing, I like mine with chocolate
and marshmello. MMMMM good !

TPBM never wears a belt to hold his pants up...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh yes I do. Every other teenager I see doesn't though. They have to walk funny to keep the from falling off too.

TPBM laughs every time he see's some teenager with his waistband down by his knees.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh yea... The city of Va. Beach tried to pass a law forbidding the low slung
trousers, with the crotch dragging the ground, and the underwear showing.
They got laughed at in all the major newspapers. Whoever sponsored the 
bill withdrew it prior to a vote.

TPBM wears his ballcap backwards....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope.....

TPBM doesn't understand todays youth...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2008)

I am youth myself, or at least I keep thinking that until I'm 94.

TPBM talks while singing


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Talks while singing ?? Hmmmm. Mon Ami, I couldn't carry a tune
if it had handles !!

TPBM belongs to a choir...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope, too soft for me, I prefer a guitar band

TPBM was once singing in a boys choir


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2008)

Used to sing in a gospel quartet doing 4 part harmony.

TPBM sings in a choir


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 12, 2008)

nope

TPBM will tell us their favourite brand of guitar


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2008)

GRETSCH.....

TPBM is a drum man....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 12, 2008)

little bit, more into guitar, BTW Gibson is my fave brand

TPBM has gotten a speeding ticket recently


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2008)

Nope

TPBM has a storm raging outside (like me)


----------



## Heinz (Mar 12, 2008)

nup but I do enjoy a good storm.............

TPBM will tell us what brand of stereo they have.

(for guitars its ESP, Ibanez, Gibson, Ibanez)


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 12, 2008)

Sharp CD-BP1200 stereo.

TPBM hasn't been on here for a while (like me).


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2008)

Nope, visit everyday,I have the opportunity!

TPBM shovelled snow this morning....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2008)

Nope, haven't seen snow for a long time.
And to join in, for guitar it is: GIBSON!!! and Fender

TPBM used ski's to go to work


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 12, 2008)

Not hardly.

TPBM is counting the days until Spring.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2008)

Almost....

TPBM is going for spring break...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 12, 2008)

I haven't had a spring break in 24 years.

TPBM has been stung by a bee.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh yes, quite recently (last summer), too. Got me on the left cheek. Of
course, it cost him his life !

TPBM is planning a trip....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 12, 2008)

August.......going on a cruise

TPBM is taking a summer vacation


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2008)

Going to try to take some time off to go to Reading Air Show.

TPAM was in a fog yesterday...

TPBM has clear skies, today...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2008)

If your talking weather it was the opposite, clear as a bell yesterday, overcast and drizzly today. If your talking about how I feel I'm a bit foggy everyday.

TPBM likes big hollowbody guitars over the solid body types.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2008)

My wife bought me a hollow-body guitar a couple of years ago. It was
chocolate and I ate it all ! I have wondered if a solid chocolate would have
been better...

TPBM likes chocolate too

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 12, 2008)

Chocolate rules!

TPBM still goes on Easter Egg hunts.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM would like to go on a Playboy Bunny hunt though!!!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2008)

It's boring to only shoot a bunny on a glossy paper. 

TPBM thinks Bucky is having his midlife crisis


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 12, 2008)

He may be, but I want to go with him

TPBM wants to go too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nah, just single

TPBM knows what FUBAR stands for and is experiencing it first hand at work.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2008)

****** Up Beyond All Repair, and it's true for one of the robot's at my work

TPBM likes his work


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sure do....sometimes it does P me off though....

TPBM is a workaholic...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2008)

No, I control it, it doesn't control me...thankfully.

TPBM is a workaholic though...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 12, 2008)

At times, but usually not

TPBM likes horror movies


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2008)

Used to. Liked slasher movies. Now I like the more cerebral stuff. But they are far and few between. Loved "Seven". Now that was a mind-eff.

TPBM likes comedies the best.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2008)

Nope, really don't. They don't do comedy like they use to. Abbot 
Costello, Three Stoges, Skelton, Hope, even Crosby were good in their day.
I don't like to watch a show where you hear the canned laughter every five
seconds.

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, have to agree with you Charles...some of it is just BS...
My all time favourite comedy sketch is "Who's on First?" 

TPBM loves it too...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah its good. But I love Monty Python and Black Adder.

TPBM hates either one of them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope, they're a good laugh..

TPBM like old mystery and detective stories


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 13, 2008)

nah not really 

TPBM has seen a T.V show called 'Kingswood Country'


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah....I'll admit to it, I've seen a few....

TPBM, hasn't seen it at all and has no idea what it is?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope, no idea.

TPBM never watches TV.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes I do, but only a set number of shows........mostly sports.

TPBM watches American Idol.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope.... Not on my list of shows to watch. Prefer "action" shows.

TPBM likes his eggs "over easy'....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep, "over easy", like 'em scrambled as well.

TPBM owns some "exotic" pets.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM will explain to me what "buttermilk" is and what it taste like....


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2008)

It tastes like crap!

TPBM knows more about it than me.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree, buttermilk tastes like milk that has spoiled...

TPBM likes "grits" with his breakfast....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2008)

Grits aren't bad. If I'm going to eat a starch, I'd prefer hashbrowns.

TPBM skips breakfast.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

Try not to....

TPBM likes his coffee black....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes I do.... all us old salts do !

TPBM would like the afternoon off.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2008)

No, I want to work!

TPBM doesn't believe me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm willing to believe you for some $$$$

TPBM has more than one tattoo


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 13, 2008)

No, just one.

TPBM doesn't like body piercings.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2008)

You are correct. Seems silly to me.

TPBM likes juicy fruit bubble gum.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 13, 2008)

Been many years since I had a stick. Was alright I guess. Prefer Spearmint Gum.

TPBM likes to eat Altoids.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 13, 2008)

No, the cinnamon Altoids can burn a hole in your cheek  

TPBM wears braces.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope, but you did remind me that I need to make a Dentist appointment.

TPBM thinks Jalepeno Peppers are for girlymen and likes something a little hotter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

yup.....

TPBM bought Samantha Fox's album when it came out in 1986 or something.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2008)

No, can't say that i did...

TPBM would like to join me in our current heat wave here in Adelaide....


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2008)

No way. No, I like it cold.

TPBM is weird and like hot weather.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

If its dry and hot its cool I just cant stand humidity.......


TPBM likes humidity.........


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2008)

Humidity doesn't bother me. I can't stand to be cold. Oh... I do not 
prespire !

TPBM says that's not healthy....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2008)

Well...it's not necessarily a good thing is it?

TPBM wants Heinz's formula 1 ticket to the grand Prix tomorrow...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2008)

I want one for the whole season...

So does TPBM..


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2008)

No.... Formula One does nothing for me. I'm a NASCAR person....

TPBM is so glad it's Friday....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh, you got that right Charles!!

TPBM is glad too....!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 14, 2008)

Darn right I am.... Two whole days of nothing planned.

TPBM attended a concert last night.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2008)

Nope.... only concerts I have ever attended have been philharmonics.
Too much noise at what you call a concert.

TPBM wears glasses.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2008)

Indeed I do Mr C

TPBM thinks that today's racing drivers have nothing on the old guard....the REAL drivers....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2008)

Are we talking open wheel drivers, or guys with their doors welded shut ?
Either way, the old guys didn't get the speeds they do today, but they
sure were fun to watch !!

TPBM has a big day planned for tomorrow...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2008)

Mabye not as fast but they did hit 200+ I NASCAR back in the day....without the luxuries that they enjoy today....that goes for real GT and Formula 1 racing as well...

TPBM is looking forward to a lazy weekend...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 14, 2008)

yessireee bob. I haven't slept worth a poop this week.

TPBM needs to catch up on some sleep too.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2008)

You are right, TL, but once you lose it, it's gone. There's no catching up
on lost sleep.

TPBM has to work tomorrow....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM will tell us about their very first car...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 14, 2008)

Well I've got it now, been in my family for 31years.

TPBM still owns their first car..............


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 14, 2008)

Nope. My first car I had for two months, then flipped it upside down about 25 feet into a ditch.

TPBM likes chocolate ice cream


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

You bet...Golden North, nice and creamy, very chocolatey and I love it!!

But not everyone stocks it... 

TPBM loves another Flavour!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 15, 2008)

Im plain but I like a nice vanilla....but chocolate is up there......


TPBM prefers soft icecream over normal icecream....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2008)

Any icecream will do....almost

TPBM has a sweet tooth...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, Guilty of that too!

TPBM would like to know just how lucky, Lucky is....?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah...please someone do tell....

TPBM is a red head....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 15, 2008)

Nope, brown with a tinge of gray, just on the sides.....

TPBM has blue eyes.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 15, 2008)

Nope, green

TPBM has blue eyes though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yup....a Swede with baby blue eyes....drives the lassies crazy...

TPBM is a fan of John Wayne...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 16, 2008)

nah not really

TPBM likes the old westerns.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 16, 2008)

dont mind em, old man is a big fan.......


TPBM owns a horse..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has seen wolfes


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2008)

can't say that I have...

TPBM enjoys a good wine...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't really drink wine....

TPBM will tell us what the mark of Cain is...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 16, 2008)

In Christianity and Judaism, the curse of Cain and the mark of Cain refer to the Biblical passages in the Book of Genesis chapter 4, where God declared that Cain, the firstborn of Adam and Eve, was cursed, and placed a mark upon him to warn others that killing Cain would provoke the vengeance of God.

TPBM doesn't believe anyone is "cursed"

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 16, 2008)

We will all be cursed if Hillary wins.

TPBM has had an "out of body" experience.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has seen ghosts...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, on TV

TPBM doesn't believe in ghosts


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Actually...I do..

TPBM does as well...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 16, 2008)

That's quite difficult to answer, because both me and the missus have
seen her father walk thru the house, and he's been dead quite a few
years.

TPBM like strawberrys dipped in chocolate....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 17, 2008)

I have only had them a couple of times and found them enjoyable

TPBM has eaten a good steak recently


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

nah, had a roast the other week though.....

TPBM is the chef of the house........


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

No, doing the washing up is my forté...

TPBM HAS seen and spoken to ghosts (like me)...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2008)

I have seen, and spoken to my father-in-law..... he did not reply .....

TPBM is sorry to see Monday roll around....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Indeed I am Mr C....

TPBM, like me, feels sorry that the weekend has passed already....


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

Too true!

TPBM is is just loving it now Monday's rolled around again...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2008)

No.... not really. Work, work, work.... I need to retire !

TPBM is looking toward the day they retire....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

A bit far away in the future, but...yes....
Wouldn't mind if I could afford to retire at 40....

TPBM needs a shave....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2008)

Nope... I managed to find my face this morning.... A haircut, perhaps...

TPBM needs a haircut...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Soon aye....like to keep it short.

TPBM is an avid gamer...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2008)

No.... don't have time... Would like to try the Il2 game, tho..

TPBM missed breakfast, this morning...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

No. I miss tramping (hiking ) though...

TPBM would rather be outside too


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2008)

Not working outside, prefer my warm office. However, I would like to be
outside playing with the JM's, or doing things that need doing.

TPBM can't swim.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes I can.....

TPBM pick fights....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2008)

Being 74 years old, 5' 5", and 135 pounds...... I don't think so !

TPBM is a lover, not a fighter......

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yup....I'd fit right in with the hippies...

TPBM was a hippie..


----------



## Marcel (Mar 17, 2008)

Nope, too long ago, I wasn't born in the sixties.

TPBM has long hair


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2008)

Non, Mon Ami..... it's the military influence. I keep it very short.

TPBM remembers the "Zoot Suit" (before leasure suits)

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 17, 2008)

They were before my time, but I know what they are

TPBM will describe a zoot suit


----------



## mkloby (Mar 17, 2008)

I can't - isn't that something from the big band/swing era???

TPBM will still describe a zoot suit.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 17, 2008)

How about I show you....

TPBM wants one.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

For sure  A nice gibson E 335 guitar to go with it 


TPBM owns a zoot suit........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 18, 2008)

nah, but I would like one now!

TPBM would like a suit like the one al pacino wore in the final gunfight scene in scarface.


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

I never saw it...but I could only look more stylish than I do now..!

TPBM is a trendy bugger


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nope....just a bugger....

TPBM is a slave to fashion....


----------



## Heinz (Mar 18, 2008)

not really.......my main pair of shoes have more holes than I can count 


TPBM never wears shorts..........


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

True, it's a very scary sight...

TPBM wears a kilt


----------



## ccheese (Mar 18, 2008)

No, not part of my heritage.... I do wear shorts in the summer tho. And
yes it is a scary sight.

TPBM wants me to post a pic of me in my shorts...... 

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

...Well, alright then...As long as you're standing behind one of your Japanese Maples...

TPBM would like to see Charles in a kilt


----------



## ccheese (Mar 18, 2008)

That, my friend, ain't going to happen !! The Brits and the Irish and 
those guys with a family tartan can wear 'em. Not me...

TPBM is waiting it to rain....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

We just had a night full of it (which I love), but I'm waiting for the weather to change properly - I hate the headaches I get during the change-over.

TPBM is disappointed Charles won't wear a kilt ( Now wouldn't THAT be a Hallmark moment!!)


----------



## ccheese (Mar 18, 2008)

It breaks my heart that TPAM is disappointed.... 

TPBM sympathizes with me, tho....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmmm....I've worn the kilt at several occasions...but, I have to side with Mr C on this one.

TPBM has a family crest...


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

Several different versions actually, don't know for sure which is the correct one for our branch of the tree though.

TPBM also has a family crest


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2008)

Dunno what you mean by that.

TPBM thinks Charles should wear wooden shoes instead of a kilt


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmmm....not wooden shoes, but maybe a Zoot Suit...and a classis mob car..

TPBM agrees...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 18, 2008)

Mon Ami: A family crest is like a "coat of arms". Most old english family's
have one. Never tried wooden shoes..... do they make a lot of noise when
you walk on cobblestone streets ?

Of course, I agree...

TPBM sez "lets change the subject" and will do so...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok.....let's see..

TPBM is a fan of classic crime/mob/detective novels...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2008)

Nope, never cared for them

TPBM wants to travel at warp speed


----------



## ccheese (Mar 18, 2008)

Ah, Mon Ami..... and just how fast is Warp-5 or Warp-7. Time passes all
to quickly for the elderly. I'd rather take it slow and easy....

TPBM likes it slow and easy.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 18, 2008)

For sure

TPBM likes spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup...Swedish meatballs...

TPBM is an Aussie...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 19, 2008)

let me see...............oh yes I am.........


TPBM isn't an Aussie ( there isn't many )


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes I am!! and if we are few it's damn fine quality that's for sure! 

TPBM is definitely not an Aussie...?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope....I'm something even better.....a SWEDE! 

TPBM is a Yankee....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2008)

Absolutely.... say it again...... Charles is a Yankee !!! Born and raised on
the NORTH side of the Mason-Dixon line. Which, BTW, only seperates 
Maryland and Pennsylvania !

TPBM prefers orange juice to tomato juice.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, unless there is vodka in the tomato juice.

TPBM has got his eye on the stock market.

TO


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2008)

No way in hell! Too stressful from what I've seen.

TPBM prefers whiskey to Vodka


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep, all flavors of Whiskey.. Don't drink too much though.

TPBM has a sore back this morning as I do.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2008)

No, altho I do have a problem with L-5, it's not giving me a fit, this AM.

TPBM cannot eat one potato chip.....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2008)

I can, but usually prefer not to.

TPBM is big into junk food


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2008)

Only on the road - and Charles the Mason-Dixon cuts across South Jersey and I was born below it! Rednecker fur sure!

TPBM is waiting for the "Get Lucky" thread to start.


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2008)

Are we talking scoring here, or beating up on our Swedish friends..??!  

TPBM would like to know too!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2008)

Our displaced, confused, kilt-on-head friend(s).

TPBM is ROFL.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yea whats up?
whoops nj beat me too it! 


TPBM will know for sure


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Only on the road - and Charles the Mason-Dixon cuts across South Jersey and I was born below it! Rednecker fur sure!



Chris:
The survey was completed to the western limit of Maryland in 1773; in 1779 the line was extended to mark the southern boundary of Pennsylvania with Virginia (present-day West Virginia). Before the Civil War the term “Mason-Dixon Line” popularly designated the boundary dividing the slave states from the free states, and it is still used to distinguish the South from the North.

Suggest you go here for more info:

http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/us/A0832111.html

TPBM could care less...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tell me more...

TPBM back in the day would have sided with the Union....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2008)

Absolutely !!

TPBM had green mashed potatoes yesterday

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM prefers his music as studio recordings rather than live audience....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2008)

Absolutely.... with a recording YOU control the volume ! Not so at a
concert. Don't think I fit in with (most of) the weirdos at a concert.

TPBM enjoys quiet, soothing music.....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes and at times I love booming, window-cracking music in my car. But Nat King Cole does nicely for me.

And Charles, regarding Mason/Dixon.....

Mason-Dixon Line

_Vincent Harris sent me the following message:_ 
As a history major in college and a South Jersey resident I feel that is my place to finally calm the confused waters of the Mason Dixon Line/New Jersey controversy. Yes, the Mason Dixon Line is the border between Pennsylvania and Maryland but if you take a ruler to a map at that border you will see that it crosses well into New Jersey, regardless of whether this was the intended purpose of this border.
The whole concept behind the Mason Dixon line revolves around landmarks. Many North Jerseans sometimes consider South Jersey as "The South". This is probably due to the distinct change in landscape that occurs travelling south into Gloucester and Salem Counties and finally into Cumberland and Cape May. This region does indeed look much like the South. It is the region that earned New Jersey the nickname "The Garden State"; known for New Jersey tomatoes.
A landmark that one would consider to be New Jersey's Mason Dixon Line is Oldman's Creek, which is the border between Gloucester and Salem counties. Using the ruler-map method you'll see that the Delaware border (Mason Dixon Line) runs directly into this creek.
Also, in the small South Jersey town of Deepwater (off the Delaware River) there is a deep swamp where a revolutionary war cemetery is located. On the other side of this swamp there is an old sign which says "Delaware Property", and it is. Delaware owns a relatively large swamp in New Jersey on this small piece of land right off the Jersey side of the Delaware River. This landmark is often looked upon as a North/South border mark. They say that Delaware won the land in a dispute with New Jersey during the Revolutionary War. This could be true in regards to the fact that Delaware, although it was considered a Union state, was prominent for slaves. Slaves would often cross over to New Jersey from Delaware to that same general area in Salem County where this swamp is located. Keep in mind that this area is known for its contributions to the Underground Railroad.
So, even if the Mason Dixon line does not officially run through New Jersey its influence has had a profound effect on the state's history.

*New Jersey's Status*
_Lauren McGlynn kindly forwarded me this message she received from James Campbell, the historian of the Greater Cape May Historical Society, regarding whether New Jersey was ever considered a part of the South_: 
In colonial times there was a West Jersey and an East Jersey. If you drew a line approximately from Little Egg Harbour to Delaware Water Gap, that would have been the boundary between West Jersey and East Jersey. Presbyterian churches in this area still belong to the West Jersey Presbytery.
If you extended the Mason-Dixon Line east to the ocean, there were more slaves north of that line than there were south of the line in New Jersey.[Presumably Lauren means extending the Pennsylvania/Maryland and Pennsylvania/Delaware borders east to the ocean, since doing so would cut across part of New Jersey - JC]
I don't think you could find two people in New Jersey who would agree where South Jersey stops and North Jersey begins. One person might say zip codes beginning with 07 are in North Jersey and those that begin with 08 are in South Jersey. Another might say that telephone area code 609 is South Jersey and the others constitute North Jersey. I usually take the view that North of Trenton, the state capitol, is North Jersey and south of there is South Jersey.

Hows that for a TPBM post!!  

TPBM thinks I need medication.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 19, 2008)

Dunno, found it to long a read

TPBM is jawning right now


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope, got about 6 more hours before I will be too pooped out to continue in the vertical state for the day.

TPBM thinks spring is just around the corner and cannot come fast enough!!!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, I think you need professional help. You may want to believe the M-D
line cuts through NJ. but it really doesn't. You can bring on all the PhD's 
you wanna..... NJ is still above the Mason-Dixon line.

TPBM could care less....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope, I know the Mason-Dixon line doesn't come close to the frozen tundra where I live.

TPBM thinks many of todays teenagers need a swift boot in the backside to straighten up and fly right and to maybe knock thier low rider pants up to where they should be!!!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2008)

Marcel said:


> TPBM is jawning right now..



Mon Ami.... your Dutch is showing.... it's yawning... and (ho-hum)
you are correct.

TPBM thinks spring is just around the corner and cannot come fast enough!!!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2008)

Not bothered what season is coming SEND RAIN... 

TPBM has so much rain falling they want the sun to Shine!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 19, 2008)

Cannot help it, my friend, I am Dutch after all 
Yes, I'm tired of this autumn-like winter. If it isn't going to freeze after all, then let it be warm and sunny.

TPBM likes roller skates


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2008)

They are predicting rain and T-storms for this evening in Va Beach. Today's
high was 76 F (25C). Guess you boys in S. Australia are hitting 36-37 C.
Bummer.... (Have you thought of doing a rain dance ?)

Yes, I like to roller skate....

TPBM is praying for rain in S. Australia

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2008)

Been praying for months mate, wev'e had something like 60 days without rain and when we get it it's P*ss poor and in the wrong places!! 

TPBM needs to pray for rain too!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 19, 2008)

Got over 3 inches yesterday and the lakes are full. Sorry to hear about the draught down under though.

TPBM shaves his head.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope. I'm proud of my head of hair. I know younger men with less !

TPBM likes cereal for breakfast...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Mar 19, 2008)

I do.


TPBM is happy to send their rain to South Australia and Victoria.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2008)

What rain??

TPBM desperately need a payrise...


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

OH YEAH!!!!!

TPBM does too!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes and the rest of the forum i suspect 


TPBM doesn't want a pay rise..........


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

...No, not just a pay rise, a BIG pay rise!

TPBM is a rich playboy, and does his shopping in a Lear jet


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes with monoply money and a model lear jet, that count? Countless women too, read it again countless as there are none to count lol


TPBM has it all..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

Wouldn't mind that at all, actually...but the missus just reminded me that SHE does the shopping and will take my seat, so I'm off the plane and well, thats that !

TPBM wants a seat too...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2008)

Of course ! Err... BTW, where are we going ?

TPBM uses a tanning booth in the winter to maintain their tan

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

no way firstly we cop enough sun in summer and secondly those things arent good for you at all...........


TPBM is planning a holiday........


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, sorta. I'll be on vacation 27 - 31 March, but not planning on going
anywhere.

TPBM is the guy that really needs a vacation !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Going to visit my family and friends for three weeks in April and May....Sweden, here I come! 

TPBM has been to Prospettiva Nevsky.....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2008)

I remember hearing the guys talking about that.... isn't that something 
to do with music ?

TPBM knows for sure...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

Sure, it's a small village 2 miles south of Moskva, ...or a polish toothpaste brand or something....

TPBM really does know...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nevsky Prospekt (Russian: Не́вский проспе́кт), or the Nevsky Avenue, is the main street in the city of St Petersburg. Planned by Peter the Great as beginning the road to Novgorod and Moscow, the avenue runs from the Admiralty to the Moscow Railway Station and, after making a turn at Vosstaniya Square, to the Alexander Nevsky Lavra. The chief sights include the Rastrelliesque Stroganov Palace, the huge neoclassical Kazan Cathedral, the Art Nouveau Bookhouse (Dom Knigi), half a dozen 18th-century churches, a monument to Catherine the Great, an enormous 18th-century shopping mall, a mid-19th-century department store, Grand Hotel Europe, the Russian National Library, and the Anichkov Bridge with its horse statues. The feverish life of the avenue was described by Gogol in his story The Nevsky Prospect. During the early Soviet years (1918-44) it was known as the Avenue of the Twenty-Fifth of October, alluding to the day of the October Revolution.

The Nevsky today functions as the main thoroughfare in Saint Petersburg. The majority of the city's shopping and nightlife, as well as the most expensive apartments, are located on or right off of the Nevsky Prospekt.







TPBM is a Trekkie....


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Dammit i was hopin you wouldnt tell lucky  


TPBM doesnt know what an orion dancerwoman is


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM will tell us all...


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Shes a smokin hot girl that is there to please her man always.......and shes green!


TPBM doesnt watch star trek


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sometimes.....only watched Voyager and Next Generation...

TPBM is a Star Gate fan...


----------



## mkloby (Mar 20, 2008)

I never saw star gate.

TPBM needs to clean their house badly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Not really....need to hoover though..

TPBM is a cleanfreak...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2008)

Nope.... I leave that to the missus.... however, my appearance is mine
to tend to, and I wear a coat and tie at work. Neatnic ? No !

TPBM prefers apple jelly to grape jelly....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Neither actually....

TPBM is a beatnik...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nope, not me.

TPBM almost forgot to take thier medications with lunch today!!!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2008)

Nope..... I do have to take my Zocor with supper, tho...

TPBM would like dinner out, tonight....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

That would be nice...but I don't think it will happen..

TPBM knows where this saying comes from "Live Long and Prosper"


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

Star trek I think?


TPBM can speak clingon........


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

'Qapla' to you!

TPBM will look up the meaning?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM will explain to us, where the expression "honky tonk" comes from and what it means....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 21, 2008)

after a quick wikipedia search it came from the sound of geese which led an unsuspecting group of cowboys to the flock instead of to the variety show they expected and it means a bar with musical entertainment common in southern and south western parts of the United States

TPBM is loving the long weekend at the moment.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 21, 2008)

yup tis nice.........

TPBM has heard of the living end (band)........


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

Heard of them, but haven't heard them

TPBM has though...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 21, 2008)

yup, rockabilly, psychobilly and good time rock n roll 


TPBM wants a Gretsch guitar..........


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

Never played guitar but I would like my voice back. I used to do Plant rather well when I was in bands. Oh the fun in those days.....

TPBM reads books for the CIA for a living.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

A spammer in the TPBM thread!!!

TPBM will contact flyboyJ for coordinates.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2008)

I think Der Adler already got him....

TPBM will dye eggs for their little ones, tonight

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

Just don't aim for the head - you won't hit anything of value there...

TPBM wants to be a spammer when they grow up


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

Clashed with Charles...No, no little ones to dye them for (one big child is enough already, so Ivett says...)

TPBM dosen't want to dye..


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2008)

Certainly not in any meaning!

TPBM has lots of Easter eggs ready for the kids.....for the Sunday morning egg hunt.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope.... don't do the egg thing for kids.... my youngest is 47.

TPBM got up late this morning...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

What??!! It's morning already..????

TPBM is sleeping while I'm "working"


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope not yet, mate....soon though!

TPBM is getting sleepy....Verrrry sleepy...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2008)

That's quite possible.... I think you're about 14 hours ahead of me.

TPBM has terrible weather, today...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Mar 21, 2008)

No its been wondeful!


TPBM loves rain.........


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

Bloody oath.

TPBM thinks the Aussies would too if they knew what it was


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

I believe they think its the abbies pissing on them!

TPBM wants to be like Lucky when they grow up.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 21, 2008)

but Lucky hasnt actually grown up has he?


TPBM disagrees.............


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2008)

Mmmmm let me think about that..... 

TPBM has never seen real snow....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh yeah...forgot about that....come to think of it, neither have I!

ohhh, Wayne and I clashed!!! damn!

Snow... unfortunatly yes I have.

TPBM has stock in Cadbury Eggs.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2008)

No not in Cadbury eggs..... little of Shell Oil, tho !

TPBM doesn't play the stock market....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has had an easy week at work, as always....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes, it has been easy, this week. I think sales/service is down at all
dealerships.

TPBM is worried about the "recession"...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2008)

Naaaah

TPBM is a boss' pet


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2008)

No.... but she does have a soft spot for me..... we worked together
before, in the early '80's..

TPBM thinks that doesn't sound right....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

Ehhh!? What? had my hearing aid turned off. Did Charles say he gets office perks? 

TPBM secretly likes white chocolate.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 22, 2008)

nope, milk chocolate all the way!

TPBM is excited about easter


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah....riiiight...like if dude!

TPBM speaks funny...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2008)

No I don't....

TPBM is watching the EPL, like I am at the moment....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 22, 2008)

errr what is the EPL (European P ? League )

TPBM would like to help me work in the yard today....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wouldn't mind at all Mr C....as long as you bring the coffee.

TPBM wants to come along as well and make a BBQ of it all...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2008)

Depends on the weather. If it's like here (snow, rain, 4°C) than I'll pass

TPBM is going to the beach today


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 22, 2008)

I wish! have to work today


TPBM is also working today


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2008)

Never work weekends....an occasional Sunday here and there maybe...

TPBM works nightshift...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 22, 2008)

This past week I've worked overtime, til 2000 or 2030. Not my cup of
tea, tho. What's this, (NJACO) office perks ??? Nah.... I'll pass.

TPBM is waiting for the rain (while I'm in 70F weather).

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nope...more sun for me please.

TPBM has been to Gettysburg and Antietam...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 22, 2008)

Not to the first but the second yes, and Bull Run. Amazing sites.

TPBM has run with the bulls in Spain.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM will tell us how much money is spent to produce new beauty products for women each year, compared to mens...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't have a clue, Lucky...... but I'll bet you know !!

TPBM has his summer garden all planned....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry Mr C, haven't got a clue either....but I bet any money that it's waaayyy more though...

Wish I had a garden to plan for...

TPBM would like to have a Japanese style garden....with a wee tea garden house....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 22, 2008)

Sure.... with Japanese maples all around....

TPBM would like a "cold one" about now....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2008)

Just as long as it is self contained and looks after itself, I ain't no green thumb....like Charles. By the way Charles.. EPL, English Premier League.

TPBM enjoys a strong cup of tea!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yup....a cold Guinness....yummy!

Or if you'd like to join me Mr C....a nice coffee would do just fine.

TPBM is a laid back person....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2008)

Darn.....clashed with Little Wayne...

I enjoy a good tea yes....

Same TPBM: TPBM is a laid back person....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah I guess, still gotta get a new battery for the damn car after a week and a half and still gotta fix the mini bike

TPBM is also having car troubles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2008)

No, but my son has had plenty....

TPBM got more Easter eggs than they can handle....


----------



## Heinz (Mar 23, 2008)

Got 0...........


TPBM loves a good burnout.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Anything to scare the sh*t out of those wee spotted diaper hunters...boy "racers"....my ass!

TPBM loves good ol american V-8's...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2008)

Well....not really fussed one way or the other I'm afraid...

TPBM is a fan though...!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 23, 2008)

Always did like the small block Chevy..... But never owned one !

TPBM is having a great day with their family....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep, did that, 15 minutes to day over!

TPBM is about to have lunch...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Eat something anyway....

TPBM remember their teenage years with fondness...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2008)

You bet I do. GREAT memories, but time marches on.........

TPBM had more fun in their 20's than in their teens.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yup sure did! especially 21 


TPBM will probably be charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Then I'll wait for him to post....

Whoooops! Did I just post that?

TPBM is Mr C...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 23, 2008)

Correct as usual. Been outside taking pic's of my JM's.

TPBM is a very Lucky person...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sometimes yes, and other times nope...

TPBM loves garden programs....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2008)

What are garden programs? Are they like a brochure when you go to a flower show?

TPBM will explain.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2008)

I think he means TV programs about gardning

TPBM is having a white Easter


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2008)

No. It's about 60 degree F today.

TPBM likes to fish.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Haven't done that since Tsar Peter The Great invited me....

TPBM enjoys deep sea fishing...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2008)

Nope, I hate fishing. To me it's the most boring past-time on earth

TPBM is a hunter


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 24, 2008)

nah not really

TPBM will tell us whats for dinner tonight


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2008)

Simple...Steak Sandwich!

TPBM is getting hungry....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah....again!

TPBM loves to dance to disco music...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2008)

"Do alittle dance, make alittle love, get down tonight......Babbieeeee!"

TPBM just pulled a muscle.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 24, 2008)

Nope..... Havn't done enough to even exercise said muscle....

TPBM hates Monday's....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2008)

Not really....

Here's the next fighter generation for the Swedish Airforce after JAS-39 Gripen....







TPBM likes to play chess...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, I do. But I am rusty....

TPBM will be eating hard boiled eggs all week...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2008)

yep, and downing Beano!  Three kids will do that!

TPBM wants to have children.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe I should pass this up for a younger person...... But, no I do not
want any more children. I really would not want to bring a child up in
this day and age.

TPBM agrees with me....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2008)

For you maybe, for me it's already too late, getting another one

TPBM likes the snow this weekend


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes and No. I love snow but it should have come earlier. I was have Garden Parties the week prior...

TPBM will tell us there vacation plans.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 24, 2008)

I have next Thursday Friday off. Think I'll take the missus to Richmond, Va.
for a shopping trip. She likes to shop in Williamsburg, Va., too, on the way
back.

TPBM likes to cook and bake...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2008)

Sometimes, but not too much

TPBM thinks it's Christmas instead of Easter today


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2008)

No but at the current rate it will be here very quickly.

TPBM did not enjoy their Easter weekend?


----------



## ccheese (Mar 24, 2008)

We don't do anything special on Easter.... it was just another
week-end. Work in the yard, play with the JM's.

TPBM had lots of fun on Easter Sunday....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2008)

Had my kids on an overnight, woke up to the Easter Rabbit goodies, they helped me cook dinner, good game of chess with my oldest...all around good day.

TPBM missed post #52 of the "Breaking News" thread.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 24, 2008)

Post #52 is just a plea from Tim to get the thread back on track. Nothing
worth missing...

TPBM had a hard day, today...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah, did some overtime today

TPBM wll tell us what time they start and finish at work


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2008)

7-4 normal for me....

TPBM wants to work more overtime like SE!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2008)

H*ll no!

TPBM has a dress code at work that irritates him


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

No, not really. The managers wear shirt tie, and have a coat handy. The
ladies are not allowed to wear jeans or shorts, or very short dresses. Most wear slacks or pants suits. No plunging neck-lines, either. It suits me fine.

TPBM works outside all day....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh god, I would die. I hate the heat. That's why I became a computer nerd.

TPBM is in management.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah riiiight....in my own MULTI-BILLION business....

TPBM loves dress parties....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

No, I never wear a dress !

TPBM wonders what happened to the "Get Lucky" Thread...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, I do.....come on fellas....I need to feel the looooove! 

TPBM has a famous relative....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

Not on my side of the family..... Lets see, couple of drunks, a horse thief
and a murderer (in Mt. Holly, NJ), but nobody famous.

TPBM enjoys dancing...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nope, I step on my own feet when I try to dance.

TPBM will tell me which State to move too. Preferably a Conservative leaning, low taxed one!!!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

If you're a senior citizen or retired military, Virginia has a lot of perks.
However, some of the cities (Va. Beach, Norfolk, Chesapeake, Portsmouth)
have a very high real estate tax..... and they all have candy-ass city
councils !

TPBM would like to move to a deserted island....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes I would!!!! It would be heavily defended as well to keep the unwanteds out!!! (That would be almost everyone). 

TPBM thinks I'm getting more ornery as each day goes by


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2008)

Old age does that to us Buck. 

TPBM would like to live on a desert island too........but not with Buck.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

Sure, why not ??

TPBM writes poetry....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2008)

Already own a few islands here and there....

TPBM dreams about being a pirate like Black Beard, Henry Morgan and Bartholomew Roberts...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2008)

Whoops...sorry Mr C!

Can't say that I do....

TPBM dreams about being a pirate like Black Beard, Henry Morgan and Bartholomew Roberts...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

No man.... they're all dead !!

TPBM catches fireflys and puts them in a jar...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2008)

Nope, never see a firefly around here.

TPBM would like to swim with a great white


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

Ah... Mon Ami.... I am afraid of the great white.... he eats people !
Save that for the Aussies...

TPBM would like to visit another continent.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2008)

I already did, visited Northern America several times.

TPBM would like to come to Europe and visit ancient cities (like Dordrecht)


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

Been to The Netherlands, but not to Dordrecht. Is that an invite ?

TPBM is an Alan Rickman fan....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2008)

Never seen the guy, sorry.

For you my friend this is of course an invitation, whenever you descide to come to the NL once more, please come and visit us.

TPBM will tell what he likes about Alan Rickman


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

Everything !! He is a superb actor. His accent intrigues me (I think he
was born in Wales).

TPBM collects things and will tell us about them....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 25, 2008)

Been collecting dust lately. Back bad has me sidelined again!!!

TPBM was out sick yesterday.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2008)

Nope. At work. Like always.

TPBM hates their boss.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2008)

Depends on when you ask me 

TPBM is a scientist


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2008)

No, sorry

TPBM will explain what E=MC2 is!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2008)

It's the relation of energy to mass in relation to light speed. It's from the theory of relativity, by Einstein. It'll give you the atomic bomb.

TPBM is a pacifist


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh No, Mon Ami, I live near the Atlantic !!

TPBM thinks I've lost it....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2008)

Nope, can't lose it if you never had it!  But I jest.

Alan Rickman - was he the bad guy in the original "Diehard" and in the Harry Potter films?

TPBM will know.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, Alan Rickman was in the first Diehard. He was also the Aussie
rancher in Quigley Down Under. IMHO an outstanding actor. He does
quite a big of stage work in the UK, too.

TPBM is a good friend....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 26, 2008)

I hope so.
I now remember Alan Rickman, he was the sherrif of Nottingham in the Robin Hood film

TPBM hates traveling by boat


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

That depend on the sea conditions...

TPBM prefers flying to boating


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 26, 2008)

yep

TPBM is going away on holidays soon


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yup....back to Sweden for three weeks..

TPBM has read War and Peace...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

No... never read that one 

TPBM would like steak eggs for breakfast...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd be in that....thanks...

TPBM would like to join me....


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds good!

TPBM, what do you say?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 26, 2008)

I would like that indeed, but must stay on the diet. Been cheating too much lately.

TPBM has gained several pounds over the Winter months.


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

I have! Needed it too, was as thin as a rake most of my life. noe comes the painful transition moving it from my gut to my upper chest and arms..!

TPBM dosen't like exercising either


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 26, 2008)

Like to hike and walk, but lifting is not my favorite. Have to bite the bullet and get back into the Gym as soon as my back heals up.

TPBM blood runs brown from excessive Guinness Beer drinking.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

Here we go again..... Wish I could imbibe a few cold ones, but no thanks...

TPBM will take a friend to lunch...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

...If they're paying...

TPBM isn't big into dining out


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep. I work with a buddy of mine and we have followed each other from job to job since 1991 and we will dig up something to eat.

TPBM brought his lunch from home.


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep. 
TPBM did too


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, I did. It's a brown-bagging habit I acquired in the Navy...

TPBM is tired....

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes i am charles dont know why either went to bed at 10 pm last night

TPBM is starting to yawn reading this


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope, but need to get something to eat soon. Getting low on energy. 

TPBM will tell us of the strangest thing he/she has ever eaten.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2008)

Dirt, as a kid?

TPBM is a fan of old police cars...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

Not really, but I do remember the old black whites of the city police,
and I sure remember the Chrysler "New Yorker's" of the NJ State Police !

TPBM has had a traffic citation recently....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 26, 2008)

(knock on wood) Nope. It's been a long time.

TPBM has been deep sea fishing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope....never, would love to though...

TPBM is an ACE at the pool table...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not in the catagory of Minnasota Fat's, but I can do alright...

TPBM knows the difference between pool and billiards....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2008)

Not really....I meant billiards...sorry

TPBM will tell us the difference between pool, snooker, billiards etc...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

There really isn't enough space for the explanation. Pool is 8-ball, 9-ball,
rotation and variations of either. Snooker is with 15 red balls and 6 balls
of different colors. The red balls are 1 point each, the others vary from 2 to
7 points each. Billiards is also with red balls, but you have to hit a red ball
before hitting your ball. Now you know....

TPBM would rather play golf....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2008)

....(confused)

No way....dont have foul enough language, or even posh enough to pleay golf...

TPBM is a golfer though will try to explain the beauty of the "game"...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 26, 2008)

Golf is stupid. You can tell a bunch of drunk Scots invented the game!!!! 

TPBM disagrees


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

I neither agree or disagree..... but I do not play golf. A bunch of grown
men, running all over this great big lawn (read;country club) trying to
get this little ball into a hole in the ground. This is beyond me....

TPBM did some boxing in school

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope, I was a footbal (soccer) player, which is almost the same 

TPBM doesn't like team sports


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 26, 2008)

Never really participated in team sports beyond my Elementary school days. 

TPBM likes solitude over crowds.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 26, 2008)

I only like crowds when we can head bang together, at a hardrock concert.

TPBM prefers classical music


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2008)

If I had to pick....yes.

TPBM was a star student in school....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope... was "class clown" most of my (school) life.

TPBM likes to run around bare-footed....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope, I like my shoes

TPBM likes to run instead of walk


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope, running raises havoc with my feet and knees. Fast paced hike in the woods is what I like to do. 

TPBM has flown over the handlebars of his motorcyle or bicycle more than one time in thier life (I have and it hurts really bad).


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

As a youngster, yes, over the handlebars of my bicycle. More than once,
too...

TPBM rides a crotch rocket....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 26, 2008)

Well Charles, if I didn't know better this could be a very naughty suggestion. But I remember you asked it before and no, I don't ride motorbike.

TPBM didn't know a crotch rocket is a motor cycle


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes I knew....

TPBM has decided it's time to buy a new car....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, read my mind! Yeah, mines getting old and I really want a Jeep. Nice '78 CJ-7 but I guess I can't be too chosey. Money is tight.

TPBM wants a 4x4 too.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

Have absolutely no use for a 4 X 4. What would I do with it ? However would like a nice new GMC p/u truck !

TPBM is going to sleep in, in the morning... ( I am)

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2008)

WAS going to, had it planned to do a job that would allow a sleep in but have to do it today, now 

TPBM will have to take my place and get some extra Zzzzz...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, if I don't get enough sleep, it's my own fault. I should go to bed earlier.

TPBM wonders why Charles changed the text in his siggy (he was still waiting to be pleased)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 27, 2008)

maybe he decided it was time for a change

TPBM has some good news they would like to share


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wish I had man, wish I had......

For the moment I just feel blaaah....

TPBM is in a good mood....


----------



## A4K (Mar 27, 2008)

Can't complain...

TPBM would like to join Lucky in a beer to cheer him up


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2008)

Done, to you Lucky.. 

TPBM wants to join in too!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 27, 2008)

Most definately - with some buffalo wings and football on the telly!

TPBM has a bottle of colored sand.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 27, 2008)

Yea.... several colors in an indian fashion. Can't remember where it is, tho..

TPBM took a day off today, like me...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nope, took last Monday off though.

TPBM has a big vacation planned in the distant future.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep. Cruise in August

TPBM will eat a hamburger today


----------



## ccheese (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, I did. Me and the bride went to Wendy's for lunch. I've had better !

TPBM is thinking about something really different for supper....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2008)

Nah...something simple as usual....

TPBM smothers their food in tomato sauce......


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nope. Try not to eat too many foods that need Tomato sauce on they. Too much sodium.

TPBM has to go to the Sporting Goods store and needs to refrain from spending too much money there!!!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 27, 2008)

No Bucky, there's nothing for me at a sporting goods store. Now, Home Depot
or a garden store is different.

TPBM needs a haircut....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 27, 2008)

Yup, too long for court. Can't wait to retire!

TPBM has never has a cheesesteak.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 27, 2008)

If you're talking about a Philly Cheesesteak, oh yes I have. But I prefer
them without the cheese. Don't like a cheeseburger, either. Odd, you say ?

TPBM thinks that's odd, considering my name....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2008)

Well bugger me! you're right that is odd.

TPBM knows other strange things about our Charles....??


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 27, 2008)

I do, but I can't say.

TPBM will


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't think so. 

TPBM will spring clean something.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 28, 2008)

my room

TPBM room is messy


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 28, 2008)

It always is Eagle 

TPBM is a neat freak...


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2008)

I like to keep tidy if I can, but I'm a realist. You can't work without making a mess.

TPBM agrees


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep..I agree with that....

TPBM doesn't agree!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 28, 2008)

This office can neither confirm or deny the alligations.

TPBM cut himself shaving...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 28, 2008)

No, haven't done that in a long time.

TPBM prefers an electric razor.

TO


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2008)

No, I'm not big into gadgets

TPBM is though


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 28, 2008)

Love gadgets, especially flashlights. Now I'm into LED flashlights.

TPBM collects something odd.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2008)

Not really...no

TPBM is sleepy....very sleepy..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nope, wide awake for a change.

TPBM is trying to think of excuses for sneaking out of work early this Friday.


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 28, 2008)

Sneaking out of school early on Friday? Nope, I'll miss out on my education. 

TPBM has seen "The Deer Hunter".


----------



## ccheese (Mar 28, 2008)

Assuming that's a movie, no I havn't seen it. Besides who wants to see a guy shoot deer ?

TPBM has a big day planned in the yard, tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 28, 2008)

Not at the house, but at the ranch.....if it doesn't rain.

TPBM is going shopping tomorrow


----------



## ccheese (Mar 28, 2008)

No... the wife talked me into doing that today, instead of cleaning up my
yard. Williamsburgh, Va. is OK..... for tourists....

TPBM always wears a hat.... outside..

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2008)

Nope, i don't...

TPBM is about to fire up his lawn mower 'cause the grass is too long!...and needs tending to.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 28, 2008)

Did that this afternoon. Cleaned up the whole back and side, then cut the
grass. Now about that flower garden......

TPBM is listening to the thunder (I am)...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 28, 2008)

Not now, but I should be this weekend

TPBM needs rain


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2008)

Getting a little bit here but we need Sh*t loads!! Send it if you can spare it...

TPBM IS getting plenty of rain and wants the sun shining a bit more!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 29, 2008)

We had out T-storm last night. Then a cold front moved it. Temp is 41F.

TPBM is thinking fried chicken for dinner.....

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah that sounds really good!



TPBM likes stove top stuffing


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2008)

What?

TPBM is not much for fancy parties....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 29, 2008)

You got that right, Mate. Altho I did attend one this afternoon. My own
installation in the OES. After that a gala reception in my honor.

TPBM spent the day working on a model...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2008)

Not all day but a portion of it!...and I'm talking aircraft here! 

TPBM needs a coffee break?


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2008)

no just need coffee........

TPBM needs sleep......


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2008)

Not yet, but soon!

TPBM wishes they had a pilots licence...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2008)

yup............hopefully 



TPBM has one........


----------



## ccheese (Mar 30, 2008)

No, did a lot of flying, but don't have the ticket...

TPBM can't stand spinach....

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 31, 2008)

You're right Charles. I hate the stuff...

TPBM did something nice for Valentines' Day


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

Didn't actually...

TPBM likes shows about volcanoes!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 31, 2008)

can't say I go outta my way to watch em.........


TPBM loves nature documentries........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 31, 2008)

not really, I love modern history/technology docos

TPBM doesn't know how to change the oil in their car


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

Their is oil in there.... 

TPBM has never changed a flat tyre?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 31, 2008)

I sure have, the girl did not know how to do a proper burnout

TPBM has lost his licence before


----------



## Heinz (Mar 31, 2008)

not yet! almost got done speeding a few times on my Ls though 


TPBM has never driven a car............


----------



## A4K (Mar 31, 2008)

Driven, but rarely. I prefer flying.

TPBM had a great weekend


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Was alright I guess....could have been better....

TPBM is looking at a short week at work...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't think so.... Remember, I had vacation Thursday Friday. And, nobody
does my work while I'm gone. I'm looking at around 100 claims to work and
submit.

TPBM is glad to see the start of the "Get Lucky!" thread.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yup....will be interesting to see where it's heading....

TPBM is excited over it as well....


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Dont know about being excited but we'll see



TPBM wants to meet luckys sisters from sweden! (in t shirts)


----------



## ccheese (Mar 31, 2008)

Sure.... why not !! I'm always ready to meet charming ladies, even if
they're from Sweden...... w or w/o t-shirts.

TPBM has had a busy day and is glad for it to end.

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 31, 2008)

No, mine's been pretty relaxed. Started on a Luftwaffe project due in 3 weeks, so not terribly rusjed.

The person below me just bought a new model but has one they have to finish before they can start it.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, sorta. I have a Stuka under construction, a bf-109 waiting to be
painted, and a "Rufe" waiting in the wings. However, all mine are rubber powered flying models.

TPBM wanted a baked potato for supper....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

Potato bake close enough?

TPBM is enjoying a nice sunny day like I am...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2008)

Sure am Wayne its a lovely day outside.....

TPBM is a surfer..........


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 1, 2008)

I suck at surfing Heinz 

TPBM is a better surfer than me.


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2008)

Haven't tried it yet..

TPBM is a great surfy


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2008)

Sh*t no! I doubt I could stay on the board on calm seas!! 

TPBM owns a Jet ski....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2008)

nah but its on the 'to buy' list along with a new Honda CBR 250 for my first bike..............

TPBM goes fishing often..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Not done for years....!

TPBM is wrecked/knackered like me.....


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2008)

SO wrecked??? Thankfully no!

TPBM agrees thatwe should head over to Scotland and join Lucky in a 'wee dram'


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2008)

Think I'll pass on the wee dram. However, you can drink one for me...

TPBM would like a shirt tie job...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Would I be a colleague to you then Mr C?

With wrecked/knackered I meant...worn out...tired... but I'll buy those who want a dram and for Mr C anything else that he fancies...

TPBM wants summer.....NOW!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes I do!!!! Sick and tired of Winter. 8" of heavy, wet snow yesterday. Will be in the 50's the rest of the week.

TPBM has never seen snow.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm afraid I have. Spent a few months in Thule, Greenland. Believe me,
it ain't green !

TPBM had orange juice with breakfast...

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> but I'll buy those who want a dram *and for Mr C anything else that he fancies...*




How about that dark haired lady in the corner ??  

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's her number and address Mr C.....

Nope....no orange jiuce....even I love that stuff.

TPBM is a fan of the BeeGees....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 1, 2008)

Fan......ummmm, not really. I do like hearing a few of their songs every now and then.

TPBM likes ABBA.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

They're ok....made a few bucks so they have....

TPBM is into glamrock....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2008)

Nah.... that kind of music (?) went out in the 70's.

TPBM likes to sing in the shower.....

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd kill the entire house if I tried.

TPBM likes the blasphemy known as rap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

I do what now...??? NO-WAY!

All rockabilly for me and some other good tunes...

TPBM has cramp right now


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2008)

Only when I think about "Get Lucky"....

TPBM has a friend in Poland...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2008)

Well that puts you in the spotlight Wurger, my friend!

TPBM would like to visit Poland some day!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2008)

Sure would!


TPBM has recorded a song.............


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, I'm on two albums (no, not CD's). In the early 80's I sang in a gospel quartet.

TPBM likes to sing


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep, I someties even sing in my band

TPBM likes to copy CD's rather than buy them


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2008)

nah Id rather buy.......


TPBM needs a new pair of shoes..........


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2008)

True, unfortunately (I hate shopping for shoes and clothes)

TPBM is big into window shopping


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2008)

Nah... got better things to do...

TPBM is about to watch the evening news.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 2, 2008)

not now wayne spending time here!

TPBM will tell us how their favourite footy team is going


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2008)

well! 2 wins for St Kilda 


TPBM barracks for an AFL team..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2008)

You betcha, The Crows! ......Now don't start no sh*t man... 

TPBM loves Aussie Rules....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2008)

Sure do! 

TPBM believes Geelong will take the flag again this year.............


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't have a clue as to what you're talking about...

TPBM will explain what Geelong is...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2008)

It's a Chinese herbal tea... 

Just kidding, Charles. It's an 'Aussie Rules' team

TPBM will inform Charles further


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2008)

Geelong is a suburb of Melbourne in the Western region, they won the premiership (flag) last year for the first time since 1962 and look like they will again.

Geelong Football Club - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


TPBM will tell us their favourite sport..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2008)

Like motorsports....old when it was up to the drivers....hockey, baseball, football and sometimes watch soccer/football....

TPBM was not born in the country where they live...


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2008)

Tramping ('hiking' for you Northern Hemisphere folk) and snorkelling. 

And TPBM's is...?


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2008)

Clashed with that Lucky bugger! true, born in NZ, but live in Hungary

TPBM has yet to mention their favourite sport


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 2, 2008)

The breaking news thread is my sport!


TPBM thinks this is also an olympic event!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

If it ain't it oughta be !! BTW, the Chinese tea is oolong....

TPBM is going out for lunch...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 2, 2008)

Just got back. Chinese buffet! yummy.

TPBM is hungry


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes... for a Chinese buffet ! My bride informed me we are going to The Surf
Rider, at the beach, for dinner. Great sea food !

TPBM is on a see-food diet.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 2, 2008)

Unfortunately yes!!! Drastic calorie cutting and excessive excercise plan is being re-implemented this week. Need to loose 25-30 #'s by the end of June!!!

TPBM has sore muscles from too much weight lifting!!!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't do any weight lifting (except one foot in front of the other).

TPBM needs an oil change in their auto....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2008)

nah did that recently........


TPBM is having a BBQ tonight.......


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep. 
Chicken marinated in garlic, olive oil, rosemary, thyme, pepper and salt. BBQd and 'et.

TPBM does not like BBG chicken


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 3, 2008)

I have never had BBG chicken before

TPBM has and will tell us what it tastes like


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2008)

Nope can't help with BBG chicken...

TPBM will tell us that Matt slipped on the keys and probably made an error?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 3, 2008)

I cannot answer that. No more mention of BBQ, I'm just starting the youcant diet. Meaning you can't have this and you can't have that!!!

TPBM does not believe in diets.


----------



## A4K (Apr 3, 2008)

I prefer the 'seafood ' diet - 'see food and eat it' 
(Damn, that only works when you say it...)

TPBM has a large appetite


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 3, 2008)

Not as large as it was in my younger days. Still too large though.

TPBM has sore eyes from staring at the pictures in the "Breaking News" thread.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 3, 2008)

It's totally ruined my lasik surgery. But it was worth it.

TPBM is going to be traveling soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2008)

Two weeks time....back to Sweden for three lovely weeks, if the Lord is willing....

TPBM has never been to Sweden....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nope, would like to visit Sweden, Norway, Germany, Switzerland, and many others someday.

TPBM hopes to "get lucky" this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't think so.... the mind is willing but the body is weak. That happens
after you reach 65 or so.....

TPBM is very glad tomorrow is Friday....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2008)

Like, you wouldn't believe me!

TPBM feels the same....


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, although my work is interesting enough.

TPBM want to get lucky this weekend


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 3, 2008)

Why the hell would I want to get Lucky. He can stay where ever he is. 

TPBM feels the same way.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 3, 2008)

ya 


TPBM likes getting parcels in the mail........


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2008)

Only if they are expected.

TPBM suffers from Hidden Penis Syndrome.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lemme check!

No, found it.

TPBM is wondering why Matt posted that.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2008)

Maybe because of the same reason he doesn't want to post his mugshot?

TPBM will explain to us the origin of the Internet


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 4, 2008)

I do know but it would be easier to just do this: 

Internet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM now thinks I am lazy


----------



## Heinz (Apr 4, 2008)

nah just typical Ford Fan...........


TPBM agrees Holden (GM) are the better than Ford............


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2008)

Jeus... I'm not getting into that friggin firefight, but I do drive a Commodore.. 

TPBM will tell us which Aussie car is currently goin' into the states as a Pontiac?


----------



## Heinz (Apr 4, 2008)

VE commodore as the Pontiac G8, the Clubsport aswell to the Uk as the VXR Monaro........


TPBM will tell us their favourite food........


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd probably have to go with mexican food.

TPBM has eaten snails.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep, not one of my favorites.

TPBM thinks Al Gore actually invented the Internet.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't know. Everybody "says" he did. 

TPBM is rubbing sand out of his eyes.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 4, 2008)

No.... got a good night's sleep for a change...

TPBM will get overtime today...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2008)

Nope, home already.

TPBM still has to work for another hour


----------



## ccheese (Apr 4, 2008)

Ahhh, Mon Ami: I will be here til 2100, tonight. This is my (one) night to
work late. In at 0730, out at 2100..... loooong day !

TPBM is thinking MacDonalds for lunch tomorrow....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 4, 2008)

Maybe for an Oriental Salad? Burgers and Fries are strictly off limits!!!

TPBM would rather go to Burger King.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, I would. Just remember.... it takes 2 hands to handle a Whopper !

TPBM wants to change the subject away from food...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep, I get hungry

TPBM is going to a party tonight


----------



## ccheese (Apr 4, 2008)

Non, Mon Ami, I have to work til 2100. No party here !

TPBM wants to sleep in tomorrow morning...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 4, 2008)

Shouldn't, but probably will. 

TPBM has beautiful weather outside for a change, but is stuck at work for 2.5 more hours!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2008)

100% wrong: been home for hours. And it's really raining outside

TPBM will be on the beach this weekend


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nope, going to hit the archery range several times and maybe break out the smoker and smoke a Pork Shoulder for some BBQ Pulled Pork Sandwiches.

TPBM would like me to send them a couple pork sandwiches.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 4, 2008)

Nah... I'll pass on the pork BBQ. Going to an oyster roast, Sunday !

TPBM will tell me the time and temp where they are...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 4, 2008)

It is 4:30 Central Time. Temp is almost 60 degrees and bright blue skys. Perfect for wandering around the woods and flinging some arrows at targets.

TPBM thinks flinging arrows from a recurve sounds like perfectly good fun.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 4, 2008)

Could be since I don't know what a recurve is.

TPBM knows


----------



## ccheese (Apr 4, 2008)

It's a fancy bow (and in bow and arrow). Bucky is into those things...

TPBM likes scrapple with his eggs......

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2008)

First I want to know what scrapple is? 

TPBM will explain...?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 4, 2008)

It's a meat patty (usually square) made with pork and other pork 
"by-products". It's like scotch.... you have to acquire a taste for it. 
I think it's good, but I don't wanna know what's in it...

TPBM thinks TPAM has lead a sheltered life.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nope. No one their right mind, or at least who has never lived the 28 depression, would eat scrapple, tripe, headcheese or any other organ meat. Effing god awful people. 

TPBM is as stupid as I am on recognizing flags and their countries of origin.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm probably worse.

TPBM can sing the canadian national anthem.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 5, 2008)

sure can't

TPBM has always wanted to be a rockstar


----------



## Heinz (Apr 5, 2008)

yup and will be * cough *


TPBM is a rockstar.............


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2008)

Not even close!

TPBM will have to put his or her hand up for the rockstar gig...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2008)

Not with only being able to play the few riff's I know

TPBM is planning a road trip


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish....from the east to the west coast in a huge motorhome too....anyone wanna come along?

TPBM loves roadtrips...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, I do... especially if I don't have to drive. You can't drive and enjoy the
scenery at the same time.

TPBM plays a harmonica....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

nope.... blues on harmonica is cool though....

TPBM think that as well...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh sure. Blues are good, a soft mellow tune is good.

TPBM remembers The Harmonicats

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry Charles, I don't 

But TPBM does...!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

Nope, sorry fellas....

TPBM will tell us about The Harmonicats....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 5, 2008)

I sure can't fellas!

TPBM remebers what it is like to be young


----------



## Heinz (Apr 5, 2008)

Ya cause Im not old enough to forget.........


TPBM is young at heart..........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you mate!

TPBM knows who Dick Johnson is.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 5, 2008)

Can't say that I know the gentleman...

TPBM likes to yodel.....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 5, 2008)

sure don't

BTW, Dick Johnson is a famous motor racing driver here in Aus.

TPBM didn't know that.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nah I did, great bloke too.


TPBM can tell us a random fact about Greenland...........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

It's NOT as green as the name make it out to be....

TPBM wait for more updates on our "Aces" thread....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 5, 2008)

still am!

TPBM owns a muscle car


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2008)

inside a dirty ol' man! Scrapple is great...staple of Philly! And I played with Cinderella and Bon Jovi once or twice. Does that make me a rockstar? 

TPBM has strung a guitar or skinned a drum.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 6, 2008)

I have, many times including a locking tremolo which is the stuff nightmares are made of....


TPBM believes Njaco's response is a little out of sync.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2008)

Mmmm...it would seem to be the case! 

TPBM will find out if NJ has been on the turps or not!!??


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2008)

He probably has.... Saturday, nothing to do, you know how it is....

TPBM is watching the rain (I am)...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nope not yet Mr C....

TPBM will go and check to see that NJ hasn't stolen any of their weed to smoke...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2008)

Didn't find any weed but looked like he was snorting Liquid Dope. 

Sorry if it was out there, rough day this weekend.

TPBM doesn't care.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh, but I do.... don't ask me why, but I do.

TPBM likes to grow cactus

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 6, 2008)

No
honestly i do! need to keep you around for the get lucky thread  


TPBM thinks the same


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yup....we all do!

TPBM is on his way to the market to buy a donkey....and a cow


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2008)

How did you know?

TPBM already has a donkey and a cow.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 6, 2008)

Yep, my son Robin has them as toys 

TPBM grew up on a farm


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Spent a few summers on a farm, yes....

TPBM is a farmer....


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

No, live not far from a few though.

TPBM has never been to a farm.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 6, 2008)

Been to a few, not lately though.

TPBM would rather rent a video than go to the movies.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2008)

Just for grins.. what the hell would I do with a donkey AND a cow ?
I sincerely doubt I would buy either, let alone both.

TPBM thinks Bucky is out of touch....

BTW, I think Catch and TL have great Siggy's

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2008)

he just could be....?

Agree on the siggy's Charles, the guys are working on one for me right now!

TPBM is looking to change their siggy today...


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

Not anymore, already did! 

Thanks guys, and ccheese, if you ever want/need a new sig, let us know!

TPBM needs a new sig.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2008)

Nope, changed mine today too.

TPBM needs a new avatar


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2008)

I probably do, but Naval Communications is me......

TPBM needs a good laugh.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2008)

Could always use a good laugh, especially when my step daughter is being a demon child from hell. 

TPBM has step children...........and I feel sorry for you if you do.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm 17, so I hope not.

TPBM knows a teen parent.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 7, 2008)

yep

TPBM like me has just had a good dinnner and is now having a beer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah.....on the food  and no on the beer... about to have a coffee!

TPBM is having a beer instead...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2008)

Never during work week.....

TPBM.....is TPBM


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I am.... in the flesh....

TPBM is not having a good day..... I hope it gets better..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2008)

It's been looong since I had a "good" day Mr C....

TPBM is hoping for a quiet day at work....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2008)

Probably so, with the rain people tend to stay at home...

TPBM puts lemon in his tea....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nope, don't drink too much tea.

TPBM hates to see Monday morning rolling around already.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2008)

ANY morning I'd say.....

TPBM has seen the other side....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2008)

The other side ? Of what ?

TPBM will translate Lucky's thoughts

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 7, 2008)

I've seen the other side, but it's a long walk and I don't recommend it.

TPBM dreams of sitting under a tree by a pond with a cane pole out in the country.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2008)

Not really....dreaming about sitting on this wee boat with some....nice looking birds, cold drinks....and some nice food.







TPBM wants an invite...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2008)

Sure, I'd like to come along. But... your pic is out of date. Did you notice
the Twin Towers of NYC in the background ? They are history !

TPBM don't care to go to sea on a boat....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I like it, especially when there has been a storm and the waves are still quite high

TPBM gets seesick all the time


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2008)

Not so much seasickness that will keep me off that boat, it's the fact that I've been in two major car accidents, one Motorcycle accident, and one airliner sliding off the runway. I don't have the courage to go on a Oceanliner or a Passenger train at this time.

TPBM doesn't blame me for being a coward


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hot d*mn! Not blaming you for being cautious......

TPBM doesn't either.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't blame you and this way you won't be on the same ship as me!!!!

TPBM like oysters


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 7, 2008)

I like clams better. Raw, steamed or on the barbie.

TPBM likes to walk on the beach.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2008)

Would rather hike in the woods than on a beach. 

TPBM has a favorite recipe they would like to share.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2008)

My favorite, Hot Dogs Beans (serves one). Take three hot dogs, cut
them into 1/2 inch pieces. Open a can of Campbells Pork Beans, dump
into a bowl, add pieces of hot dogs and nuke for about 2.25 minutes.
Pepper to taste. Very good with a "cold one".

TPBM will try it this weekend...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 7, 2008)

No, sorry, don't like hotdogs that much

TPBM would like to taste some of my "Boerenkool"


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2008)

I might, Mon Ami.... but first, what's in it and how's it prepared.

TPBM will wait for Marcel's answer

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 7, 2008)

A real dutch winter meal:

Ingredients
3 lbs potato
2 onion
1 bay leaf
1 lb kale
1 pinch salt
1 pinch ground pepper
1 lb smoked sausage
1/2 cup milk
2 tablespoons butter


- Peel and dice potatoes and onions.
- Clean, trim and slice kale.
- Add the potatoes, onion, kale, a bay leaf, a pinch of salt and just enough water to cover all in pan.
- Cover and boil gently for about 25 minutes.
- steam the smoked sausage for the same amount of time and slice.
- Remove the bay leaf, drain the vegetables, and mash them.
- Add milk and butter.
- Stir in the hot, sliced smoked sausage, add salt and pepper to taste and serve.

TPBM doesn't feel like trying it


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 7, 2008)

I would try it, sounds good.

TPBM doesn't agree.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2008)

Au Contraire ! I like everything that's in it, I would like to try it. 

TPBM doesn't like fancy meals....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes I do. Have had a few too many of them lately though. 

TPBM is already ready for the weekend!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm ready for the weekend every day! sometimes it just takes toooo long to arrive... 

TPBM is going away on a trip this weekend....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

nah, just going to a mates 18th

TPBM can remember their 18th birthday.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 8, 2008)

ya vividly which is a shame  Obviously didnt drink enough!


TPBM can't remember their 18th............


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2008)

I can....

TPBM is in a better mood than me....I'm fed up, depressed, sad, had enough...why do I bother, is this all worth it....why does everything have to be a struggle? 

Sorry Adler for my "stupid", "Why" thread.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm in a pretty good mood today, after all it's Wurger's Birthday ! The forum
should rejoice !

TPBM did not know today was Wurger's birthday ..... [he's 46].

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2008)

Yup, I did 'cause a little bird told me... 

TPBM has had a beer in Wurgers honour for his 46th Birthday...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 8, 2008)

I didn't, but it's never too late to celebrate.

TPBM has broke their arm before.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

Nope.... Broke my nose in an auto accident and broke both ankles in an
aircraft accident. That's enough !!

TPBM has "hay fever"

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Nope, but spring allergies are starting to kick in along with a nasty little ear infection.

TPBM thinks Lucky needs to go to the Breaking News thread and get a little pick me up to feel better about things.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, I do.... and I'm going with him !

TPBM should go too..

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2008)

How did you know? Absouloutely rotten day at work and home. Same sentiments as Lucky. 

TPBM is calling Mental Health Hotline for the two of us.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Was thinking about it. The weekend always seems to cure me for a while.

TPBM is trying to repair something and is having major troubles!!!!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea.... the carb on my truck is "terminal" I think. Got a hesitation that
won't quit. The best "carburetor minds of Virginia" can't diagnose the
problem. Found a used one (in a drawer, not a junk yard). Going to 
o'haul it this weekend.

TPBM wants to help... (free beer !)

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Nope, got to work on my own truck one of these days when the weather warms. Dang sticky/dirty throttle bodies on Chev. Trucks!!!

TPBM has a rubber ducky in thier bathtub.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 8, 2008)

Rubber Duckey, I'm awfully fond of you!

Actually, I'm not sure I have ever had a rubber ducky in my life. I missed out on so much. 

TPBM has thousands of rubber duckies. He makes little rubber ducky wars in his bathtub, with rubber torpedos, guns and everything.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm with Bucky, don't think I've ever had one. Had a couple of submarines,
that I remember only too well.

TPBM prefers a shower to a bath...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 8, 2008)

yep, don't like sitting in my own filth

TPBM likes to play "Battleship"


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Been a long time since I played that game.

TPBM has finally figured out the problem they were working on, but cannot find a replacement part in order to fix it!!!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

If you're referring to my "carb" problem, I think I have the solution. Just havn't had time to put it into action yet.

TPBM likes to play checkers...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 8, 2008)

I take it you mean chess? Yes I like it.

TPBM likes to play Stratego


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah... Mon Ami.....no, checkers is a different game from chess. It's played
on the same board, but with 12 men to a side, each man being equal and
can only move forward. If one man reaches the other side he becomes
a "king" and then can move in all directions, but must stay on his color.
You "capture" by jumping and removing that man from the board. Last man
standing wins...

TPBM will explain further..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Think that pretty much covered the rules to Checkers. Not much to it.

TPBM plays lead guitar in a Rock'n'Roll band.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 8, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Think that pretty much covered the rules to Checkers. Not much to it.
> 
> TPBM plays lead guitar in a Rock'n'Roll band.



Yep, I do. 

And Charles, we call that game "Dammen", used to play that with my father when I was still living with them.

TPBM likes Folk music


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

And I thought the British had a different word for everything !!

Yes, I like some folk music. Don't like the kind that "protest" something

TPBM cannot swim...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Depends on whom is playing it and what style it is. 

TPBM can tell me whom Johnny Winter is.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 8, 2008)

D'oh, clashed with Mr. Charles.

TPBM will tell Charles whether they can swim or not.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 8, 2008)

Got a pool in my back yard, I better be able to swim!

TPBM is afraid of the water.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Apr 9, 2008)

Would have a hard time living in the Netherlands. There's water everywere, in the rivers, canals, lakes, on the pavement, in the air.. 

TPBM likes freediving


----------



## Heinz (Apr 9, 2008)

Can't say I know what that is.......


TPBM will explain..........


----------



## Marcel (Apr 9, 2008)

It's diving without a bottle of oxygen or a snorkel. People tend to stay under water for 4-6 minutes, or dive to a depths of over 100 meters.

TPBM cannot hold his breath for longer than 10 seconds


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2008)

maybe a little bit longer.....but certainly not 4-6 minutes.. 

TPBM got sunburnt today....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 9, 2008)

Nup.......

TPBM has a theory that Wayne did get sunburnt ..............


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

Gee, I donno. Maybe he did, maybe he didn't. I don't know....

TPBM would like to ride a unicycle....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 9, 2008)

No desire to do that.

TPBM is going fishing today.

TO


----------



## A4K (Apr 9, 2008)

I wish..got a call from the old man yesterday- he's fishing for a week in France with my bro and got a 47 LB MIRROR CARP !!!!!

TPBM would love a fish half that size (like me!)


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

A nice 10 or 12 pound rockfish would do nicely, thank you....

TPBM is [probably] Bucky or Lucky...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 9, 2008)

NOPE!!!

TPBM is Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 9, 2008)

No.

TPBM is Thor


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry..... Tis only me....

TPBM will put this thread back on track...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 9, 2008)

No, it's already well on track if you're here Charles!

TPBM agrees


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

Of course, I agree.....

TPBM puts lots of butter on his corn on the cob

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 9, 2008)

No. I try to watch out for adding things like butter and salt.

TPBM prefers sausage pizza.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 9, 2008)

With extra cheese and onions!! 


TPBM got a good nights sleep


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope, could barely drag myself out of bed this AM and have no energy now. Somehow I've got to put in my two hour hike in the woods after work too then watch some Hockey playoffs without falling asleep.

TPBM is going to take a nap during thier lunch hour.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope.... My bride picked me up and we did Arby's for lunch.

TPBM would like to go back to school/college..

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 9, 2008)

NO, but I'd like to be that young again.

TPBM belongs to a college fraternity.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not me, never went to a college that had a fraternity. Would like to go to school and learn a new trade though. Can't sit through 4 years of College at 42 years old though.

TPBM has an interesting job and will tell me about it.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a good job, donno about being "interesting". I just make sure my company
gets paid, by Mazda, for the warranty work we perform on Mazda autos. It's
intricate and time consuming...... and the pay is good, too.

TPBM has a big lawn to cut...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope, only 6 square meters.

TPBM would like to retire and live in the country


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes I would like to retire and I'd move so far out into the middle of nowhere I'd need a map to find my way home.

TPBM thinks I am anti-social


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

No, but it appears you are a very private person....

TPBM likes "bloody beer" [tomato juice in beer]

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope, I wouldn't like to spoil the beer

TPBM likes blood in his beer


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2008)

Absolutely not. Dad did that all the time when we'd go deer hunting. I tried it once and it was awful, made cheap nasty beer even nastier. 

TPBM has heard of the Surly Brewing Company in Minnesota?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

Can't say that I have... What do they brew ? [Don't say "beer"]

TPBM likes his ale at room temperature..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope, cold one is better

TPBM likes ethanol pure


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ethanol is not good for you Cant' say that I like my Ales warm, but they most definately taste much better on the warmer side of cold. Brings out the flavor. Lagers on the other hand need to be served cold.

TPBM thinks Wine is overrated and a quality beer is hard to beat.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 9, 2008)

Um, I guess if the wine is sweet enough and not too bitter. But beer, I like good ole Irish beer. 

TPBM wishes he could have St. Patricks day again.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 10, 2008)

yea why not?

TPBM is getting drunk this weekend


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2008)

Na, hardly drink these days.

TPBM is a binger


----------



## Heinz (Apr 10, 2008)

oh depends what you call a binge? I can drink A LOT with no real effect. Last time i did was new years.........


TPBM went for a run today............


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2008)

Not yet, but just about to...I'm busting for a slash!!!!!


TPBM will cover for me while I'm gone...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2008)

Er...Er...well...you seem to taking a loooooong time....maybe he fell in? 

TPBM will send out search parties to find A4K...


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2008)

No need, the bosses found me first...

TPBM has to get back to work (like me...)


----------



## Heinz (Apr 10, 2008)

nah cause I'm on down time now................muchly needed too.....



TPBM is the boss............


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2008)

Only when my wife says I can be the boss.... 

TPBM has a similar problem?


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2008)

Pretty much...I'm allowed to be my own boss unless a domestic matter arises, in which case I am relegated to the role of 'assistant/ servant' (peeling the spuds, for example, is MUCH more important than modelmaking..)  

TPBM knows what I'm talking about


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah....I hear you... 

TPBM doesn't have a 'Boss' (Lady) so can't relate to this problem...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 10, 2008)

Yup...........free as it were..........


TPBM can tell us a random fact about New Zealand........


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2008)

New Zealand is a country in the south-western Pacific Ocean comprising two large islands (the North Island and the South Island) and numerous smaller islands, most notably Stewart Island/Rakiura and the Chatham Islands. 

Howz that for starters....?

TPBM Would like to have Virginia's rain.....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2008)

No thanks, we're getting our own shortly..

Charles, you forgot to mention our large West Island, the big brown one with the funny accent people on it.....

TPBM would love to visit that 'west Island'


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2008)

If you're referring to "Oz" (your island ?) yes, I would like to go there.
I have been to New Zealand (Christchurch), but didn't get to see much.

TPBM is a world traveler (like me)...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 10, 2008)

Nope, not me.

TPBM has been to every state in the US.

TO


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2008)

No, I never made it over that way yet, but maybe one day.

TPBM can sing their national anthem backwards


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nope, I've heard plenty "artists" that couldn't even sing it frontways!!! 

TPBM can navigate the woods with the use of a Map and Compass and has no need for a GPS unit.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 10, 2008)

I probably could, but I don't want to.

TPBM would love to be a stuntman in the movies.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nope, broke enough bones and body parts in my lifetime just minding my own business. 

TPBM is an Evil Kneivel wannabe though.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 10, 2008)

Huh????

TPBM is going to explain what an "Evil Kneivel" is


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2008)

Evil Kneivel was a motorcycle jumper. He would jump big things on a motor-
cycle. The fountain at Ceasar's Palace in Las Vegas, a dozen school busses.
Even tried jumping a canyon with a rocket propelled motorcycle. A wannabe
is someone who would like to follow in his footsteps. You're not the type,
Mon Ami !

TPBM is getting OT today...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2008)

Probably. Its my on-duty night. Working from 8am this morning until 6pm tommorrow - technically.

TPBM wonders where Lucky is.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, I wonder all the time ....

TPBM had eggs and bacon for breakfast....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2008)

oh thanks! Now I'm hungry! 

TPBM had a cheap breakfast this morning.


----------



## A4K (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep, plain old bread and jam, with a cup of tea.

TPBM eats a cooked breakfast every morning


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2008)

No, can't eat when I get up, have to wait a couple of hours. My stomach 
can't handle food first thing in the morning....

TPBM is going out for Chinese at lunchtime...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds good, but lunchtime was 3 hours ago..

TPBM is a big fan of asian food


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2008)

Absolutely, altho I've never tried Thai food....

TPBM is a world gormet....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 11, 2008)

If eating the local food in all the countries been in counts, then I guess so..

TPBM wishes everyone a great weekend, like me! (I'm off home now  )


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 11, 2008)

Have a great weekend everybody!

TPBM is going on a job interview.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2008)

Tempted, but I'm comfortable where I work now

TPBM needs a change of scenary.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, I do. I would like to see some mountains, some snow, some _*big*_
trees and some wildlife. I'm tired of the ocean, the beach and hippies !

TPBM would like to join me...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2008)

Sure would.

TPBM will buy something expensive this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2008)

Planning on blowing a few hundred on a new color printer/copier/fax. Does
that qualify ?

I have a question for TPBM: Are you a Turtle ??

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 11, 2008)

Nope. Never been near the Equator.

TPBM is going to the mountains for the weekend.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 11, 2008)

Not the mountains, but the blufflands in southeastern Minnesota. Going to test out the new GPS I just picked up and see if I can locate some wild Turkeys. Hope the weather co-operates.

TPBM TGIF!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2008)

NOooooooooooooooooooooooo Kidding it's TGIF

TPBM is sneezing


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2008)

Not at the moment, but I have been known to carry on for awhile...

TPBM will explain what causes one to sneeze....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 11, 2008)

Something itching in your nose? Your wife playing with a feather in your face? Allergic reaction? A cold?

TPBM has had a medical training


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 11, 2008)

If you consider coming too during on of my surgeries medical training, then yes I have...

TPBM was lured into a false sence of security thinking that Spring had arrived only to be hit by a major winter storm!!!!!!!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, No.... not a major storm, but the temperature sure took a nose-dive.
Temps today ..... hight 83F, presently 74 (at 2130), but rain again tomorrow.

TPBM thinks spring is never going to come....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Apr 11, 2008)

Im sure it will be have autumn and winter to go yet...........



TPBM has designed and built some of their furniture......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 12, 2008)

only built, a wooden stool in shop A (woodwork) at high school

TPBM is having a good weekend so far


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2008)

Regretably not.. but will do my best to improve things....

TPBM is going out to a wild party tonight....


----------



## Marcel (Apr 12, 2008)

Nope, I'm at home.

TPBM wonders were Charles went


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't have to wonder, Mon Ami, I know.... I've been busy !! And I had to install a new printer for the bride.

TPBM needs a vacation

Charles


----------



## JimmywiT (Apr 12, 2008)

just have

TPBM has more posts than me


----------



## Marcel (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep but that's not hard

TPBM want to tell Jimmy that he shouldn't worry about his amount of posts


----------



## Heinz (Apr 13, 2008)

Dont worry..........


TPBM is having a roast tonight...........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 13, 2008)

I wish! I don't know whats for dinner tonight

TPBM would like to come over and cook me dinner


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 13, 2008)

If you don't mind the wait as I come across the Pacific!


TPBM would like me to bring something special for dinner.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 13, 2008)

I though you were gonna cook me dinner!

TPBM is now hungry after all this talk of food.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 13, 2008)

nah had dinner before.............



TPBM has been for a walk..............


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2008)

Nope sorry,,oh hang on walked from the car into the house.... does that count...just a little bit?  

TPBM walked much further than I today...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 13, 2008)

I walked about 4.5kms.........


TPBM rides to work/school...........


----------



## Marcel (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, by car 

TPBM likes to run


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nope.....

TPBM is over worked...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2008)

Not at the moment, I've extended my holidays an extra week.

TPBM wishes they were on holidays for a couple of weeks...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2008)

After this week I will....three weeks in Sweden with family and friends!

TPBM hasn't been TPBM for a while...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 13, 2008)

True. Been away all weekend.

TPBM mowed the lawn this weekend


----------



## ccheese (Apr 13, 2008)

Did that Friday after work. This is the first time I've been on today.

TPBM missed the old man....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2008)

I was away for the weekend so I missed all you guys! <wipes tear away>

TPBM believes me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah, I believe ya... 


But! TPBM doesn't....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sure I do....

TPBM is having a slight hangover....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

No, I don't think so....

TPBM is thinking of buying a new piece of computer equipment/accessory

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

No, not at this stage....

TPBM would like to carry Lucky's bags for him to Sweden!


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2008)

Bloody oath! If he pays my ticket, I'll even carry his coat!

TPBM has never been to Sverige (Sweden) (unlike me  )


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

Nope, haven't been there...

TPBM has been there and will tell us something unique to Sweden...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

Gotta pass on that, never been to Sweden either. But...

TPBM will tell us something about Sweden we didn't know

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2008)

Something you might not know...Contrary to popular belief, the natural hair colour in Sweden is dark brown, not blonde. The blonde haired people were originally Norwegian, but the inhabitants have intermingled over the centuries.

TPBM will tell us a little known fact about their own country.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

We have the longest piece of straight railway track in the world, exceeds 200miles I think.....


TPBM is feeling tired like me.........


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea... didn't sleep to well, last night. My missus is catching something
and coughed half the night.

TPBM just got over a cold...

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

FYI, Heinz is correct. The straight stretch is 471 kilometers. Or just
1,171 yards over 292 miles !

See: Indian Pacific - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yep, short weekend, too little sleep.

TPBM has a nagging illness that just refuses to go away.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2008)

Not illness, but nagging aches and pains.

TPBM suffers from allergies.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2008)

Nope, I'm lucky that way

TPBM is going to cheer everybody up


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wish I could.....need some cheering up myself.

TPBM will give it a try...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 14, 2008)

Visit this thread. If this doesn't chear you up nothing will.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/breaking-news-7570.html

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY.

TPBM has hunted turkey.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes I have, and I will be hunting them again in one more month with a brand new bow.

TPBM got lucky this past weekend?


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm always lucky

TPBM has a corsair in his siggy


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

Not unless there's one buried in that Naval Communications emblem, Mon 
Ami. Maybe I should look closer ?

TPBM had a very busy week end...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 14, 2008)

No, pretty laid back this weekend. Long hike in the woods on Saturday, bought a fortunes worth of Topographic maps and a new GPS so had to test it out on the walk. Sunday spend a few hours at the Archery range.

TPBM wastes too much time in front of the television.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2008)

Nope, I waste my time here

TPBM is a sportsman


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

Not really, Mon Ami, but I do like to watch some sports....

TPBM's work day is just about done.... time to go home !

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 14, 2008)

One more hour!!! Then a 2 hour hike in the park. Then off to watch the Minnesota Wild and Colorado Avalanche hockey game. Then sleep!!!!

TPBM watches NHL hockey in hopes of seeing an all out slugfest break out!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 14, 2008)

Not a hockey fan.

TPBM worked hard in the yard today.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2008)

Nope.. the weeds are winning... 

TPBM has watched their favorite Movie in the past 24 hours...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

Cant say I did been busy working away on the comp..........


TPBM is planning to watch their favourite movie soon............


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

My favorite movie is Ray Milland's "The Uninvited" (circa 1944). If I wanna
see it I gotta buy the DVD.

TPBM will tell us their favorite movie...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

Citizen Kane..........


TPBM also likes Orson Welles........


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, I do... quite the actor....

TPBM likes to chew gum.....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes i do, Im one of those who cant sit perfectly still need to be doing something constantly 


TPBM prefers tea over coffee.....


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nope no coffee or tea dr pepper for me thank you (i do like the taste of coffee every once in awhile ) 




TPBM thinks that blazing saddles should of got 5 academy awards instead of 2


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 15, 2008)

couldn't really comment, I have never seen the movie

TPBM has and will answer wilbur's post properly.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

nup..............


TPBM has seen blazing saddles.........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 15, 2008)

nope...

TPBM's car is fuel injected


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope sorry it's not....

Jeez, you Guys!!.....Blazing Saddles!! where the hell have you been   thats one great movie..."More beans Mr. Taggart?"  

TPBM knows a good movie when he sees one...


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2008)

I reckon so, but everyone has different tastes.( 'One man's trash is another man's treasure' as they say.)

Blazing saddles is a good laugh, BTW! The 'Camptown ladies' scene is a classic!!!

TPBM liked it too


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It's funny aye....

TPBM still think about their first crush from time to time.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, I do. Mary Ellen Nimmo will always have a place in my heart. *sigh*

TPBM still communicates with their school chums.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2008)

A few of them, but not very often.

TPBM current excercise program has a 50/50 chance of either making them healthier or killing them;(


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Definitely making me healthier, except my bike may kill me as its falling apart 


TPBM enjoys running........


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope. As a matter of fact, my Dr. sez running is a heart attack looking for
a place to happen. Walking is good, tho....

TPBM likes to walk...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yep, put in a 2 hour, almost 8 mile hike last night. Going to do the same tonight as well. 

TPBM thinks slow Barbequed Beef Briskett sounds like a good idea for a weekend meal!!!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, it does. However, My bride has other plans. A friend's Mother is
celebrating her 100th birthday on Saturday (In Warsaw, Va.) and we
are invited. Never met a person 100 years old.... gotta be something !

TPBM has met someone who's 100 years old....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2008)

No, come close though. Friends Grandmather was 98, about to turn 99 when she passed.

TPBM hope he/she lives to be 100?


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

Only if I'm healthy

TPBM wants to live forever


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2008)

As a Christian I beleive I willl live forever. Don't want to live in my present state forever though.

TPBM thinks the same.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

True....

TPBM is a buddhist....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope.... my Aussie pals forbid it (dig, dig)

TPBM likes to run around bare-footed....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, I hate wearing shoes and socks!!!

TPBM will give me suggestions on what to have for a healthy lunch today.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2008)

What's wrong with a nice Chinese lunch ? Beats a greasy burger !

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, but American Chinese foods is probably not the best thing for you either. Had a Jarod special at Subway instead.

TPBM has already spent thier 2007 Income Tax Refund.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope, put it in the bank. Don't need it right now, so I thought I'd hoard it.

TPBM thinks that's a good idea...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope, just spend it...

TPBM has a harddrive full of spyware and it slows his internet connection down to a dial up


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is having a short working week...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope, full work week with little to nothing to keep me extra busy. Makes for a long week at work.

TPBM is busy at work all the time.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

No.....not really

TPBM will eat chicken for dinner


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2008)

No, TL. Chicken is the one thing I will not eat. My system rejects chicken
like you would not believe. We had hamburger steaks tonight.

TPBM is tired and ready to turn in for the night...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2008)

No way. Haven't even had dinner yet!

TPBM heard a warbird fly over his house today.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

Not today, but last month.........oh baby. Every 20-25 minutes for two weeks.

TPBM is/was in the military.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh yes !.. Spent 21 years in Uncle Sam's Navy. Very proud of my service.

TPBM is looking for a pet ....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2008)

NO NO NO NO. I won't have a pet. I get too attached to them and when something bad happens, I'm just a basket case.

TPBM will eat bacon in the morning.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope, not british

TPBM always gets up in the afternoon


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2008)

No always up much earlier than that....if thats what you're getting at...?

TPBM is having an early night tonight...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 16, 2008)

yea, gotta work on the morning

TPBM shares my pain


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope still on (extended) holidays....

TPBM shares SE's pain though!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 16, 2008)

yep, all too well!

TPBM is having a beer after work tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2008)

Really don't think so, altho the idea sound like a good one...

TPBM had cold pizza for breakfast...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2008)

Haven't eaten yet, but it will be oatmeal.

TPBM has termites.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 16, 2008)

yes we did got rid of em now. Scary part was we found em upstairs first 

TPBM performs their own pets control.................


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2008)

Heinz said:


> TPBM performs their own pest control.................



Allow me to edit this: I know you meant pest (not pets)

I only do the outside flowers, bushes, etc. My JM's are pest free.

TPBM will take a friend to lunch this week.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2008)

going today with a buddy who is down from our Oklahoma City office.

TPBM will eat alone today.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah more than likely 



TPBM doesnt know what to type in yet


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Errmmm....noo.

TPBM is a fan of the X-Files....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2008)

It was OK. I liked Agent Scully more than anything else.

TPBM has a thing for Redheads.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2008)

I find them just as attractive as blondes or brunettes. What is different is
red hair down there.....

TPBM likes chocolate milkshakes....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, but haven't had that in years

TPBM likes to talk very much


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2008)

Mon Ami... I assume you mean talk a lot... Nope, not me. Talk on the phone
only when I have to. I am not a "people person".... I prefer to be "a loner".

TPBM walks to work....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope, pretty quiet. Strange thing in my younger day I was a Tech Support Rep for a computer company and spend all day talking on the phone. That's why I hate talking on the phone now.

TPBM talks on thier Cell Phone while driving the car (and is usually the joker right in front of me on the highway going 15 mph under the speed limit).


----------



## Marcel (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope, I hate my cellphone, only use it when necessary

TPBM will help me with my mistakes in English


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2008)

You write English very well. Better that most of todays American youth actually.

TPBM would like to build thier own Acoustic Guitar some day?


----------



## Marcel (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep I would, but I'll start with an electric solid body one day.

BTW Buck, I probably write English quite well, but still learn a lot of you guys.

TPBM prefers 4 strings to 6


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2008)

nope. 6, or like Steve Vai, 7 strings.

TPBM plays the drums


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope....would love to play guitar...

TPBM plays the guitar...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, a Les Paul and a Tele

TPBM knows the original name of a telecaster


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2008)

It was the Fender Esquire.

TPBM will tell me of thier other hobbies.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 16, 2008)

I skate and ride my bike sometimes

BTW the old name was the Broadcaster, Buck.

TPBM prefers wine over beer


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope, never cared for Wine. 
Telecaster was known both as the Broadcater and Esquire, Esquires being very early models.

Fender Telecaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM could care less as the play the mouth harp


----------



## Marcel (Apr 16, 2008)

You're right Buck

I do have a mouth harp

TPBM plays the church organ


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope, tried to learn to play keyboard once on my own, but it was too time consuming. Going to build myself a Guitar one of these days and start playing again.

TPBM knows what Travis Picking means.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope.... But....

TPBM will tell me...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 16, 2008)

Travis Picking, named after Merle Travis, involves playing a steady bass pattern with the thumb and filling out some syncopated rhythms with the fingers of the right hand (assuming a right handed guitarist). 

I looked it up.  

TPBM is an American Idol fan.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope, have never watched it. Not my kinda music...

TPBM wear suspenders to hold up his pants..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2008)

Nope, I use a belt

TPBM once hitchhiked across the country


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 17, 2008)

never have

TPBM is a ford man.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2008)

MOPAR....!!!

TPBM is also a MOPAR man....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 17, 2008)

Not really

TPBM is a Model T fan.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 17, 2008)

yea I dont mind them,

TPBM will tell us in their opinion, who is the greatest racecar driver.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

Jack Brabham.......only man to design his own car and win the F1 championship


TPBM has heard of the repco brabham car.........


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2008)

Haven't heard of the car but I have heard of Brabham. 

I missed the Ford post. I'm Ford then Mopar. Ford made some beautiful cars in the '60s.

TPBM knows what Qwerty is.


----------



## A4K (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep. TPBM does too


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 17, 2008)

Standard keyboard.

TPBM knows how many bits are in a byte.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2008)

8 Bits per the Byte.

TPBM thinks I'm a Computer Geek?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2008)

Maybe you are.....and maybe you aren't... 

TPBM is undecided too??


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

Ya........


TPBM doesn't use google.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2008)

I do....

TPBM more often than not swear at the tv commercials....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't watch too much TV anymore, am able to tune out commercials for the most part.

TPBM has been to the Smithsonian Air Museum and will tell us of thise favorite exibit/plane there.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2008)

No, but would like to go there

TPBM will show me his pictures of the Smithsonian Air Museum


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2008)

I wish, the harddrive I had them all on crashed on me before I could get them backed up. Of course it crashed after I deleted the pictures from my camera!!! I seem to have the worse luck with digital cameras and picture loss of my aircraft photos!!!

TPBM thinks I need to be more careful with my pictures.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes.... next time put them on a CD...

TPBM is thinking about a salad for supper..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep, or maybe some Chinese? Roast Pork and Bean Sprouts and a spring roll? Something light that won't break the diet.

TPBM is going to watch some Hockey tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 17, 2008)

No... hockey ranks up there with football and basketball as something I'm
not interested in.

TPBM will spend a quiet evening with the missus..

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep, probably hang on the couch and watch an old movie.

TPBM is a fan of silent movies.

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sure, "The General" is my favorite.

The General (1927)


TPBM has been on an Aircraft Carrier museum and will elaborate.

.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

Cant say I have.....


TPBM has though..........


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2008)

No, me neither...

TPBM has not only been on one, but worked on one


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 18, 2008)

afraid not

TPBM has a 4WD and regularly takes it off roading.


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2008)

No, would love a Willys MB jeep though, if the chance ever comes up...

TPBM would too!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2008)

Have no use for a 4WD. Not enough snow, here, and I don't do the mud
thing. Would rather have a nice clean pick-up.

TPBM would too

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think my truck is clean once or twice a year? Pointless to try yot keep it clean in this State. Next truck I buy will be painted Mud Brown so at least it looks like it's clean.

TPBM likes my way of thinking


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2008)

Gee..... I donno.... My next vehicle will be white !

TPBM is getting ready for lunch...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 18, 2008)

Two more hours. Have to pick up some Birthday cards/presents for my sister and bro-in-law during my lunch hour.

TPBM is working on a very frustrating project at work.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2008)

How did you guess ? I'm working my Warranty Schedule. This matches what
the repair order closed at (money-wise) and what Mazda is paying. Always 
a few dollars difference !

TPBM likes bear claws....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 18, 2008)

Been many years since I've had one of those. I can feel myself gaining weight just thinking about one.

TPBM would rather have a eclaire.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2008)

A chocolate eclaire, perhaps ? Havn't had one of those in a while. But I
don't have a weight problem.

Neither does TPBM...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2008)

$hit, I wish. Jabba the Hut I am.

TPBM thinks that this thread was originally created by a young woman.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2008)

Have no idea.....

TPBM will find out..


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 19, 2008)

FOUND IT!!!! This thread was started by a very young gal named luckicious, wikipedia says it best, or you can always yahoo.



TPBM is gonna laugh8)


----------



## ccheese (Apr 19, 2008)

Yea, right. 

TPBM is going to a party, today (I am, a 100th B-day party)

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2008)

No not at this stage....

TPBM is currently watching the English Premier League....like me!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wish I was Wayne.

TPBM is think of Charles at a 100th birthday party watching a bunch of old men and women talking into the wrong end of a microphone.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 19, 2008)

I believe it would be interesting to say the least.......


TPBM knows someone who is 100 years old............


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nope....sorry.

TPBM has heard about "Carlson's Raiders" and their legendary 30+ days long patrol.... 






Brigadier General Evans Fordyce Carlson, renowned for the "Makin Island Raid" on August 17, 1942 and their "Long Patrol" from November 4, 1942 to December 4, 1942 behind Japanese lines on Guadalcanal, in which 488 Japanese were killed, 16 Raiders were killed and 18 wounded, during the Guadalcanal campaign.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2008)

I haven't actually... 

TPBM knows some more about it....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 20, 2008)

Evans Carlson USMC was the leader of the group of raiders that landed on
Makin Island and created lots of havoc for the Japanese. What is not so 
widely known is that he left nine men behind when he left Makin. These
nine marines were captured, tortured by the Japanese and executed.

TPBM is watching it rain....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 20, 2008)

Nope, lovely weather down here.

TPBM took his son outside for a football (soccer) match.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 20, 2008)

No, Mon Ami, my son (will be 51 this year) is working. He drives 
long haul semi's and was heading to NJ when I talked to him earlier.

TPBM would like to be self employed..

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 20, 2008)

I am! Its not too bad you just have to work hard



TPBM is going to work today


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2008)

Not for another three weeks....

TPBM wish that too


----------



## Marcel (Apr 20, 2008)

One week of work and I'll have a week off as well.

TPBM is sitting in the sun with his laptop were it belongs (on his lap)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 21, 2008)

nope just on the computer at home

TPBM still goes to school.


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

No, thank God. I hated school.

TPBM likes/ liked it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Was alright I guess....

TPBM was a geek in school....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2008)

Nope! but I remember the cr*p they had to put up with... poor b*astards!!

TPBM wasn't a geek but had to put up with the same cr*p...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya pretty much............so glad im out of it all........

TPBM is a teacher.................


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2008)

Nope, again...

TPBM wishes they were a Teacher!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

not for all the money in world ( at least not at my old schools )


TPBM will tell us what they do for a job..........


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

Not for a second. I don't mind sharing my knowledge or experiences, though if anyone needs it.

TPBM is of the same mind


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

Clashed with Alex! I'm a solderer at the moment.

And TPBM is..?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2008)

Retired USN....

TPBM skipped breakfast this morning...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

No, always start the day with a bit of grub.

TPBM is kipping up at home, while I'm here at work


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2008)

In you dreams.... I'm at work, too

TPBM is trying to solve a problem...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

I always do Mr C.....

TPBM likes late 30's fords and chevys....


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

I do love '34 Fords - drew one once from a photo of a mate's hotrod.
Will post it here sometime if I can.

TPBM loves old motorbikes


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Suree do....Harley Davidson (flathead, knucklehead and panhead), Indian, BSA, Triumph, Norton, AJS.....

TPBM does as well....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup  My old man and i have built 2 60s and 70s Hondas. 

Love the Triumph Bonnie and the Hurricane triple. Also Vincent Black Shadows and Manx Norton Singles ..............brm brm

TPBM knows what a MAnx Norton is.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't have a clue, Alex. But..

TPBM will tell me..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Manx Norton was a racing bike... A nice looking one, just as the AJS 7R












TPBM likes what he sees....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Sure do! Saw a few 7Rs at a classic race meet earlier this year.


TPBM has road raced motorcycles...........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nope, sorry mate....

These beauties SOUNDS great, other than those souped up Pfaff machines ie Japanese things....

TPBM would like to own a Manx and a 7R


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Sure would.............The old jap bikes go hard and sound great especially without baffles...........

TPBM believes that the new Triumph Bonneville is not as good as the original........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can't beat a classic Bonneville.....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDYFpspScos_






TPBM dislike Japanese bikes like I do....


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

I wouldn't know, but probably not , I guess.

My uncle used to have a few 'Trumpys' and an '47 knucklehead HD.

TPBM would love any of these...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup 

TPBM likes Laverdas...........


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

Clashed with Lucky!

TPBM will answer the question I posted


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

I did above.......woah this got confusing............

Ill restate my question


TPBM likes Laverdas


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm quite partial to the Ducati 900SS....






TPBM likes the MV Agusta as well....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya sure do, beautiful machines. The new F4 is a credit to the name aswell.
My old man had a 500 Alpino Laverda a few years back. 

TPBM like me loves the 998 Ducati...........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry buddy.....too modern!





Now we're talking....

TPBM wouldn't mind this one though...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Wouldn't mind! Not alf!

If you have a spare 50k or so. The White Shadow is also a beautiful bike even more desirable.

TPBM likes Velocettes..........


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd prefer a BMW R75!

TPBM is on their 3000th post...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

3001 to be technical.........

TPBM has heard of Douglas motorcycles.......


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

No! Aircraft, yes, bikes, no. Still, if Mitsubishi can make Aircraft, ships,VCRs and cars, why not!

TPBM agrees


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've heard about Douglas motorcycles but not the White Shadow....

TPBM will show me one....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Ive seen one in the flesh, VERY rare.
1954 Vincent Series-C `White Shadow' sells for a World Record - Motorcyclist Online






TPBM would like one.......


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

No, find your own you lazy bugger!

TPBM will find a white shadow for Lucky


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

TPBM has had enough of clashing threads, like me......!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is THAT a white shadow...? I thought that the bike would be white or something.....what's the difference between the white and the the black then?

TPBM will explain....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2008)

Beats me.....

TPBM sez time to change the subject....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry Mr C....

I need to know....

TPBM will inform us...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 21, 2008)

Nope, don't care

TPBM likes red ferrari's


----------



## trackend (Apr 21, 2008)

Well its certainly better than in any other colour, like having a Aston not in racing green.

TPBM is a fan of Hilary


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2008)

Not a fan of anybody.....

TPBM likes fried okra....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Have never tried it Mr C....

TPBM will tell us what it's like....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 21, 2008)

Can't tell ya'.

TPBM listens to talk radio.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can't say that I do buddy....

TPBM remember those classic mystery shows on radio...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm old, but not that old.

TPBM loves watching sitcoms.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Watch a few....

TPBM has a MySpace account....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2008)

No, no MySpace account..... but I do remember the old radio mystery shows.
"Inner Sanctum" was my favorite...

TPBM has never been to an air show...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

You promised to NEVER tell anyone Mr C...!!!

TPBM owns a boat....


----------



## Marcel (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, my last one was at Lelystad, last September...

TPBM can fly his own a/c


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 21, 2008)

Been to several. Not too many of them in my neck of the Woods though.

TPBM has seen the Mid Atlantice Air Museums P-61 Black Widow restoration project.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 21, 2008)

Not yet, but I'll be there on June 7 to see it.

TPBM will be there to see it also.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wish I could.....

TPBM will take pics of the P-61 and post them here on the forum....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Not me, but I hope someone can

TPBM wishes the same thing


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup would be great!


TPBM is feeling enlightened............


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm sitting in the sun at work, so sort of..!

TPBM has more than their fair share of sun


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 22, 2008)

nah I was at TAFE all day today

TPBM needs new tires on their car/bike


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2008)

Need a car or bike to go with them, too...

TPBM will tell us what their dream car is


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Too many....

TPBM drives on the wrong side of the road....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 22, 2008)

compared to who?


TPBM drives on the correct side of the road.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Compared to us here in Europe...., yup we drive on the correct side of the road here in Sweden.....

TPBM needs a shave....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2008)

No, did that at 0605 this morning....

TPBM grows facial hair.....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2008)

No, I prefer the 'controlled burn' method...  

TPBM is into extreme sports


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Aye, but it'll come off soon.....

TPBM drinks far too much coffee....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Darn....

No I'm not....

Same TPBM....

TPBM drinks far too much coffee....


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2008)

No, green tea for me....

TPBM will clash with TPB them


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2008)

While everybody is waiting, I'll jump in...

TPBM would like to stay home today..

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2008)

OH YEAH!

TPBM vill ha en öl i Sverige med Lucky..


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2008)

Ja!  

TPBM didn't know that that meant they would like a beer in Sweden with Lucky


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2008)

Nope, but I would if I could

TPBM has used a chainsaw.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yup....

Någon som vill ha en öl eller två?

TPBM enjoys a sunny day at home like me...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2008)

Been raining here in Va. Beach for two days. would like to see some
sun.

TPBM is watching the rain, like me...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry....I'm watching the sun Mr C....

TPBM is a gambler...


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2008)

No way in hell...

And yep, "one or two" beers sounds good at the moment...

TPBM agrees


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Indeed he does....

TPBM does as well....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 22, 2008)

No, I'm thinking the day off and a bottle of good Irish Whiskey sounds a lot better right now.

TPBM has an old injury acting up and causing them pain the last couple fo days.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM knows what the expression "hands of glory" from the 18th century means....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2008)

The Hand of Glory is the dried and pickled hand of a man who has been hanged, often specified as being the left hand, or else, if the man were hanged for murder, the hand that "did the deed."

TPBM thinks this kind of stuff is hogwash....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 22, 2008)

Didn't pay attention

TPBM did


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep, looks like Mr. Charles looked it up in the same place I did 

TPBM knows who Doc Watson is?


----------



## Marcel (Apr 22, 2008)

He is Sherlock Holmes sidekick.

TPBM likes "The hound of the Baskerviles"


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 22, 2008)

Never got into Sherlock Holmes too much. And no. Doc Watson is not his sidekick. He is an American Guitar Virtuoso, plays Bluegrass/Folk, Flatpicking and Fingerpicking are his claim to fame. Has been legally blind since early childhood and is a master of the fretboard.

TPBM has blisters on thier fingers.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep, played a lot of guitar this evening.

TPBM has blisters somewhere else


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2008)

Nope, can't find one on my whole body.....

TPBM has had a very busy day....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 22, 2008)

Not busy, but frustrating. Trying to pull apart a faulty power supply from a server repair I am doing and it refuses to come apart into it's individual componants, Grrrrrr!!!

TPBM thinks I should take BFH after it? (BFH = Big Flippen Hammer).


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Dynamite mate, dymanite....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2008)

Sure, can I help light the fuse ?

TPBM isn't going to be long outa bed....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Apr 22, 2008)

Only just got up really....................so I'll be up for a while.


TPBM had a sleepin recently........


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

Not for a while...body clock gets me up at 6:30 whether I want to or not!

TPBM is very slow in the morning


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2008)

extremely.........some midgets get in and feel my feet with lead! 

TPBM bought something new today.........


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

Not yet, but I'm hoping to get an Academy Mustang after work..!

TPBM is BIG into shopping


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2008)

of the window variety.......( sounds good Evan Im eying off a Mig 3 at the moment )


TPBM doesn't own a credit card...........


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

No, but thinking of getting one for internet shopping (pay through a mate at the moment)

I've got some some great walkaround photos of the Mig 3 (including cockpit) in a mag too which I'll send you too.

TPBM thinks she's a great looking aircraft...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2008)

Good move,cheers mate your tops.

I agree got great lines, point nose and cockpit set back behind the centre.

TPBM prefers the Yak 3........


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

That's nice too, but I prefer the Lavochkin La-5 and Polikarpov I-16!

TPBM agrees?


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2008)

I do like the La-5, wasn;t there one flying in New Zealand?


TPBM knows the answer to my question.........


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't actually..I know the AFC had 6 Polikarpov I-16s (four since sold), and a yak-3, but I don't know if anyone has or had an LA-5 at all...

TPBM does know where you can find one...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 23, 2008)

nah I don't

TPBM if they model, will tell us what they are working on at the moment.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2008)

Corsair, Heinkel, Mosquite, F 16, Red Arrows Jet, Wirraway, 

TPBM like me spreads themselves across many projects..........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 23, 2008)

not really I try and stick to one a/c but at the moment I'm doing the komet and the sabre

TPBM will tell us their favourite early jet a/c


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2008)

Vampire just love its shape..............

TPBM likes a different early jet to me.........


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 23, 2008)

F-86 is one of the best early jets I think.

TPBM likes it's opponent, the Mig-15.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 23, 2008)

nah I much prefer the sabre

TPBM will tell us their favourite MiG a/c


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2008)

MiG-21

TPBM like me, also like some of the Sukhoi's etc....


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep, love the Sukhoi 27/37. Love the Mig 15 too.

TPBM has atleast one 'Flanker' in their model collection..


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope....not yet, sorry.

Will be some Mig's, Sukhoi's etc later on....cold war aircraft though.

TPBM has a soft spot for the Soviet airforce....


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

Certain types I like, from different eras...did think about modelling the Russian helicopters at one time too. (Might still do a Mil Mi-8 and 24 in Hungarian colours eventually, as I've seen them 'in the flesh' here)

TPBM would love to see a real Mi 24 'Hind' too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2008)

Actually, yes, I would like to see one up close....

TPBM has had a ride in a helicopter....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2008)

no but I've been in a tiger moth...........


TPBM has had a ride in a warbird.........


----------



## ccheese (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh yea, quite a few of them. 

TPBM is hoping for an easy day, today....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 23, 2008)

I did hope, but it didn't come true

TPBM just woke up


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2008)

No, just the opposite,on this side of the world I will be going to bed soon!

TPBM fits Marcel's coment!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, on this side of the world, I've been up since 0600, and it's 0835 now.

TPBM is wondering what's for supper ?

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2008)

No will deal with that tomorrow night, as it's past supper time..10.15pm or for you Charles 22.15 hours here now.

TPBM is wondering whats for breakfast....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda am.

TPBM had a gooooooood breakfast.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sure did....

TPBM had a weird dream earlier....


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah,I dreamt I was a member of a weird cult who loved old aeroplanes, and...DAMN ! That was real, wasn't it ??!!  

TPBM loves being a part of all this too


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sure, why not.....

TPBM is into all this with paranormal and stuff...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope.... I wonder tho...

TPBM is thinking about buying something nice, for her...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm between "hers" for moment...need to wait until find someone...

TPBM has a special one and it's that special someone's birthday soon, and he doesn't know what to give her....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope, no special someone's here either.

TPBM is thinking of talking the rest of the day off from work.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm already at home.

TPBM does a mindless job


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope, but the last couple days have made me feel mindless/brain functionally challenged;(

TPBM needs a change of scenery.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 23, 2008)

Nah, just want to keep going to the country every weekend

TPBM eats fish.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 23, 2008)

Most of them.... can't stand catfish, tho !!

TPBM is on a see-food diet..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope, don't like fish

TPBM does


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2008)

Not really, no....

TPBM likes his steakes medium-rare....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep, now you all have to stop talking about food and alchohol as it is interfering with my weight loss program!!!

TPBM is itching to start on a new project/hobby.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yup....as a chef!

TPBM is a food critic.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 23, 2008)

I can be at times... it depends on who's cooking and what !

TPBM needs to put the trash to the curb....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM likes his long lies in the weekends....


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2008)

No, I like to make the most of the weekend

TPBM can't wait till it's Friday


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2008)

As always....even though I'm on a three week holiday/vacation (did I mention that?) to Sweden, visiting family and friends a Friday is always a Friday.....

TPBM has heard about Mary Celeste...


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds like the name of a ship I heard of a long time ago...

TPBM knows if I'm right or not...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, it was a ship. Was discovered without a crew and under full sail
in the 1870's..... if memory serves....

TPBM doesn't believe in ghost ships....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 24, 2008)

I sure don't.

TPBM has had a "close encounter".

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 24, 2008)

Of the 3rd kind? Nah. I have had some unexplainable stuff happen though.

TPBM runs for exercise.


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't, but I do badly need to exercise...

TPBM is a fitness freak


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2008)

No, but I walk a lot, keep my weight down to 135, cut my own lawn, and
sleep late on Sunday.

TPBM Likes to sleep late, too.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't mind....

TPBM believes in ghosts and will tell us why....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm not sure about this. Both me and the wife have seen her father walk
down our hallway. Once in awhile we'll smell a pipe, and Pop always
smoked a pipe. Wierd, huh ??

TPBM thinks TO's new job is cool ...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ooops


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2008)

No "oops from me 

TPBM will tell me what Bucky means by "Oops", here


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 24, 2008)

I posted a response to an earlier TPBM but I clashed with about three other people. I erased my TPBM and got called away before I could post something else.

TPBM is expecting an important phone call.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2008)

Nope, I hope to be left alone this evening

TPBM has a day off tomorrow


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2008)

I wish.... gotta work til 1700...

TPAM is going on a trip soon.

TPBM knows about it....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2008)

No, I don't, it must be a secret...

TPBM knows more...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nope, sorry mate, know as much or as little as you do, about this....

TPBM will inform us...


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

Me, no...

But TPBM will tell us...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2008)

I still think it's a secret....

but TPBM knows someone who can find out...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2008)

" I know Narthing......."

TPBM is happy to admit they are clueless about the said secret......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm clueless about most things...

TPBM agrees....


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

If so, then I'm right there with ya!  

TPBM will finally reveal the great secret...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry buddy, not me.....but

TPBM will though...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2008)

nah..............


TPBM will send this thread off on a new tangent.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll do my best my dear Aussie friend....

TPBM has been to the Great Barrier Reef and dived there....


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd love to if I ever get the chance !

TPBM also loves diving and snorkelling...


----------



## Henk (Apr 25, 2008)

Only snorkeled once in my life, but would love to dive, it is just a bit scary to go very deep.

TPBM have never seen a dead person him/herself.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, I have

TPBM has seen someone killed in a car crash.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 25, 2008)

No thank God.

On a lighter note, TPBM is a mountain climber.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Apr 25, 2008)

Nope, last time I was on a mountain I almost became part of it.

TPBM is so glad today is Friday....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

OH YEEEEAAAAHHHH!

TPBM has big plans for the weekend


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

You better believe it....I'm doing feck all!

TPBM has the same plans....


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

Sound good, but I've got 'active relaxation' planned...

TPBM's imagination is running wild on what that might entail...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 25, 2008)

I can guess. 

TPBM guesses A4K has a girlfriend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds like it aye....

TPBM has a SWMBO too....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2008)

TPBM will tell us what SWMBO means


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2008)

No clue

TPBM will though,..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

It means *S*he *W*ho *M*ust *B*e *O*beyed....

TPBM thought that it meant something completelt different and will tell us....


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

'Strewth, Where's My Beer, Ocker?!'

TPBM has another version


----------



## ccheese (Apr 25, 2008)

No, I'll settle for the original.

TPBM knows about the Mary Deare...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

No, but It sounds like another ship

TPBM will tell us why the Mary Deare is famous


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll wait for an thorough explanation from Mr C....

TPBM is Mr C....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 25, 2008)

Naturally.....

The Wreck of the Mary Deare is a novel written by British author Hammond Innes and later a movie starring Gary Cooper. It tells the story of the titular ship, which is found adrift at sea by John Sands. Sands boards it hoping to claim it for salvage, but finds the first officer, Gideon Patch, still aboard and trying to run the ship on his own. Patch convinces Sands to help him wreck the ship, even though it will void his salvage claim. When they return to London, Patch is brought before a board of inquiry to determine what happened. It soon becomes apparent that the ship owners were planning to wreck the Mary Deare all along and have Patch the fall guy.

TPBM didn't know that.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2008)

Nope, you've probably forgotten more than I know.

TPBM thinks Mr. Cheese is a smart fella.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

Indeed, you're a treasure chest of information....

TPBM agrees...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 25, 2008)

Most of it useless......

TPBM knows the horsepower of the Wright "Cyclone" R-1820-53
engine....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

1000 hp (750 kW)

TPBM has siblings


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 25, 2008)

Two sister, one older, one younger.

TPBM is about to embark on a new hobby as am I (Guitar Building).


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't know. I think I could use something new.


TPBM is going to sell his old model collection!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't have one to sell. 

TPBM likes roasted chestnuts....

Charles


----------



## Henk (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, but not just the chest nuts on it's own.

TPBM likes mayonnaise on his/her bread.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 25, 2008)

With most of my sandwiches, yes. Like a little mustard if I have
cheese on it !

TPBM doesn't have a cell phone

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 25, 2008)

I do actually,

TPBM like me, is after some early issues of Hot Rod and Popualar Hot Rodding magazines.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nope, not a car guy.

TPBM is however.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 26, 2008)

Was. Not any more. I still do the simple maintenance stuff, but nothing like I used to do.

TPBM has been to Australia


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 26, 2008)

I live there!

TPBM is also an aussie


----------



## Heinz (Apr 26, 2008)

um.........hmm oh yes thats right I am 


TPBM believes Aussies hold mystical powers...........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry, I'm afraid not.....

TPBM is a New Zealander...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2008)

Darn...clashed with Heinz....

Who, knows.....maybe one day they'll show us....

TPBM is a New Zealander...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 26, 2008)

No... does an honorary Aussie count ?

TPBM will work in the garden, today...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry Mr C.... Don't have a garden to work here in Östersund, Sweden OR in Glasgow...shame.

TPBM will soon have to paint there house....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2008)

A room or two maybe...?

TPBM will choose a colour....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 26, 2008)

Depending on which room. For the dining room I recommend a white ceiling 
and maybe an off white or an antique white for the walls.

TPBM drinks lots of water...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't actually drink as much as I should.....

TPBM drinks more beer than water!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not yet!

The person below me drinks more water than beer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes I can say that is true!

TPBM is in to a fine wine....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2008)

Noep....rather fine single malts then instead...

TPBM likes his single malt whisky too...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 26, 2008)

<drooling> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssss

TPBM just finished mowing the yard like I just did.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 26, 2008)

Only the front.... still have the back to do. Now I'm weeding the front
garden.

TPBM loves plants, flowers and trees....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sure do....wish that I had more of it!

TPBM has green fingers....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 26, 2008)

Not really. I do ok, I guess

TPBM is going to relax today


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2008)

And for another 2 weeks too....

TPBM has far too much to do at work....and with the boss on the *ss too...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 26, 2008)

nah I'm at TAFE this week

TPBM would like to know what TAFE is.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 26, 2008)

I certainly would.

TPBM is going to tell us.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 26, 2008)

TAFE means Technical And further Education. Its where I and other apprentices go to learn about our trade and get taught various trade skills. Its is also where members of the public can go and lean various skills, suchs as basic welding and automotive skills.

TPBM is trade qualified.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry, not!

TPBM is looking out the window and wondering if it will rain today....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 26, 2008)

Just had a quick look, no prospect of rain today

TPBM has had a quick peek at the breaking news thread


----------



## Heinz (Apr 26, 2008)

nah.....not yet anyway.


TPBM is having a lazy Sunday Afternoon..............


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2008)

I hope I will, but I doubt it.

TPBM ate steak for dinner


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM likes his homemade chilli....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry don't make homemade anything...

TPBM love to prepare all kinds of homemade delicacies


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeeaaah.....riiiight...

TPBM is quite the chef at home...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 27, 2008)

Well.... spaghetti is my specialty.... let my sauce simmer all day long.

TPBM likes a little Irish coffee now and then...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2008)

Never tried, 'bout the same as the Swedish Kaffe Kask me thinks...

TPBM has tried Swedish Kaffe Kask....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 27, 2008)

Cant say I have........


TPBM got caught in a storm recently.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nope....blue skies here in Sweden, not today though, overcast.

TPBM carry a terrible secret....


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 27, 2008)

If I do, I'll never tell!

TPBM thinks I DO have a terrible secret.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2008)

He sure does....

TPBM does want to know....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 27, 2008)

Only if he's willing to tell. 

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2008)

Sure I agree. Tell us Catch.

TPBM refuses to let this end until Catch tells us.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 28, 2008)

sure why not?

TPBM is catch and will tell us.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope, sorry...

While we wait for this secret to come out, TPBM will tell us abouit their avatar....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2008)

Well its the roundal used by the RAAF since the late 50s.


TPBM is confused over the secret.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 28, 2008)

my dodge super super bee scat pack one? I got it because I love MOPAR and the scat pack was a range of cars with high performance options

TPBM will tell us of their avatar.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 28, 2008)

ah ****!! clashed post I thought only marcel and bucky do that!

TPBM like me had a very nice dinner tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm ALWAYS in a state of confusion which I'm sure you guys already knows....

TPBM loves magic....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 28, 2008)

don't mind it, that criss angel lad, I would like to know how he does the **** that he does!

TPBM knows how criss angel pulls of his tricks and will tell us.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM is one of my highly regarded Aussie or Kiwi friends....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2008)

Possibly.........although 


TPBM will tell us about their signature.......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 28, 2008)

I took it from a book I read, very intersting book....

TPBM has read this book or would like a copy of it.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2008)

whats the title man?


TPBM is an avid reader.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sure....

TPBM is a gamer....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 28, 2008)

I am actually, love reading

BTW the book is Hitman! - The Technical Guide for the Independent Contractor

TPBM lives in the country


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 28, 2008)

bah clashed again!

I am a gamer, I'm unhappy that GTA-IV is on another console

TPBM has a playstaion 3


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope...only the "classic" X-Box....

TPBM visits the "Breaking News" before he visit any other threads on this forum....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2008)

Actually I don't...I think there is something wrong with me..... 

TPBM thinks there might be something wrong with me too!!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope, don't do it either

TPBM thinks this forum should be about warbirds...with beautiful women draped over them


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2008)

Clashed with Mon Ami...

Yes, by all means. Maybe the women should be un-draped ??

TPBM has a secret desire....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't we all?

TPBM also likes WWI warbirds like me...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2008)

Yep, I saw some of them in Brussels, great little kites

TPBM has been to Brussels before


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2008)

No, never made it to Belgium.... Maybe some day.

TPBM would like to go to The Netherlands.......

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yup....

TPBM has heard about Wilhelm Gustloff.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2008)

The only thing I remember about the Wilhelm Gustloff is that it was ship
and some sort of great at sea disaster....

TPBM will elaborate....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

True also as with Goya....

The *Wilhelm Gustloff * was a passenger ship constructed by the Blohm and Voss shipyards. She was named after the assassinated German leader of the Swiss NSDAP (Nazi party), Wilhelm Gustloff. She was launched on May 5, 1937, measured 208.50 meters (684 feet) long by 23.59 meters (77.39 feet) wide, and weighed 25,484 GRT.

During Operation Hannibal, while evacuating German soldiers, U-boat personnel, and refugees trapped by the Red Army in East Prussia, she was hit by three torpedoes from the Soviet submarine S-13 in the Baltic Sea on the night of January 30, 1945. She sank in under 45 minutes, taking possibly as many as 9,400 people with her — probably the largest loss of life in a single sinking in maritime history.

*History*
The ship was the first purpose-built cruise liner for the Nazi Kraft durch Freude (KdF) ("Strength Through Joy") labor organization, which provided recreational and cultural activities for German functionaries and workers, including concerts, cruises, and other holidays. The Wilhelm Gustloff was the flagship of the KdF cruise fleet until the spring of 1939. That was her last civilian role.

From then on she served the needs of the German military.

During the summer of 1939, she was pressed into service to bring the Condor Legion back from Spain after the victory of the Nationalist forces under General Francisco Franco in the Spanish Civil War.

From September 1939 to November 1940, she served as a hospital ship, her official designation being Lazarettschiff D. On her first mission to the Baltic Sea, she treated 650 wounded Polish soldiers. Later in the Second World War, as a consequence of the British blockade of the German coastline, she was used as an accommodations ship for U-boat trainees in the Baltic port of Gotenhafen (Gdynia) — near Danzig (Gdańsk).

*Sinking*

*Final voyage*
The ship's final voyage was to evacuate civilians, Kriegsmarine sailors, and wounded German soldiers from Gotenhafen to Kiel.[2] The ship's complement and passenger lists totaled 6,050 people on board, but this did not include many refugees who boarded the ship without being recorded in the ship's official embarkation records. Heinz Schön, who carried out extensive research into the sinking during the 1980s and 1990s, concluded that the Wilhelm Gustloff was carrying a crew of 173 (naval armed forces auxiliaries), 918 officers, NCOs, and men of the 2nd Submarine Training Division (2.Unterseeboot-Lehrdivision), 373 female naval auxiliary helpers, 162 badly wounded soldiers, and 8,956 refugees, for a total of 10,582 passengers and crew.[2] Although the ship was built for 1,465 passengers, she had the capacity to board many more for a short trip by utilizing her public recreation spaces to accommodate people, but she was carrying less than 50% of the rescue equipment necessary for the extra passengers.

The ship left Gotenhafen early on 30 January 1945, accompanied by the passenger liner Hansa, also filled with refugees and soldiers, and two torpedo boats. The Hansa and one torpedo boat developed problems and could not continue, leaving the Wilhelm Gustloff with one torpedo boat escort, the Löwe.[4] The ship had four captains on board, three civilian and one military, and they could not agree on the best course of action to guard against submarine attacks. Against the advice of the military commander, Lieutenant Commander Wilhelm Zahn (a submariner who argued for a course in shallow waters close to shore and without lights), the senior civilian captain, Friedrich Petersen, decided to head for deep water. When he was informed by radio of an oncoming German minesweeper convoy, he decided to activate his ship's red and green navigation lights so as to avoid a collision in the dark, making the Wilhelm Gustloff easy to spot in the night. As the ship's equipment included antiaircraft weapons, it had been travelling blacked-out, it was not marked as a hospital ship, and it was transporting combat troops, it did not have any protection as a hospital ship under the international accords governing this.

The ship was soon sighted by the S-13, under the command of Captain Third Class Alexander Marinesko, which fired three torpedoes at the Wilhelm Gustloff about 30 km (20 miles) offshore between Großendorf and Leba soon after 21:00 (CET) — hitting her with all three.[2] In the panic that followed, many of the refugees were trampled in the rush to the lifeboats and life jackets. Some equipment was lost as a result of the panic. The water temperature in the Baltic Sea at this time of year is usually around 4°C; however, this was a particularly cold day, with an air temperature of -10° to -18°C and ice floes covering the surface. Many deaths were either caused directly by the torpedoes or by instant drowning in the onrushing water. Others were crushed in the ensuing panic on the stairs and decks, and many jumped into the icy, dark Baltic. Reports talk about children clinging onto adults and women trying to save their babies, though constant waves dragged them away from them, most never to be seen again. Small children fitted with life jackets for adults drowned because their heads were under water while their legs were in the air.

Less than 45 minutes after being struck, the Wilhelm Gustloff went down stern first in 44 metres (150 feet) of water. German forces were able to rescue some of the survivors from the attack: torpedo boat T-36 rescued 564 people; torpedo boat Löwe, 472; Minesweeper M387, 98; Minesweeper M375, 43; Minesweeper M341, 37; the steamer Gottingen saved 28; torpedo-recovery boat (Torpedofangboot) TF19, seven; the freighter Gotland, two; and Patrol boat (Vorpostenboot) V1703 was able to save one baby. These figures are from the research of Heinz Schön, and that would make the total lost in the torpedoing and subsequent sinking to be 9,343 men, women, and children. This would make it the largest loss of life in a single sinking in maritime history.

In an article in the magazine "Sea Classics", Irwin Kappes mentions that "there were over 6,000 passengers on board". He also states that the escort ship Löwe was alongside within 15 minutes, taking off as many survivors as she could carry, and that when Captain Henigst of the cruiser Admiral Hipper, herself carrying 1,500 evacuees, received reports from her lookouts that she was under torpedo attack, he chose not to stop to pick up survivors. Kappes gives a precise total of those lost in the sinking as 5,348. The source of this information was the German book "Die Gustloff Katastrophe" written by Heinz Schön, who later revised his original numbers.

Heinz Schön's more recent research is backed up by estimates made by a different method. The Discovery Channel program Unsolved History has undertaken a computer analysis (using software called maritime EXODUS) of the sinking, which estimated 9,400 dead -85% (among over 10,600 on board); this analysis considered the load density based on witness reports and a simulation of escape routes and survivability with the timeline of the sinking.

*Controversy*
Many ships carrying civilians were sunk during the war by both the Allies and Axis. However, based on the latest estimates of passenger numbers and those known to be saved, the Wilhelm Gustloff remains the largest loss of life resulting from the sinking of one vessel in maritime history. Günter Grass, in an interview published in the The New York Times on Tuesday April 8, 2003 said, "One of the many reasons I wrote Crabwalk was to take the subject away from the extreme right... They said the tragedy of the Gustloff was a war crime. It wasn’t. It was terrible, but it was a result of war, a terrible result of war."

According to the Soviet propaganda version, more than a thousand German officers, including 70-80 submarine crews died with the Gustloff. Women from the ship were falsely described as SS personnel from German concentration camps.

*Wreckage*
55.07° N 17.41° E is the resting place of the Gustloff. This is 30 km offshore, east of Łeba (17.33E) and west of Władysławowo (18.24E). It has been designated as a war memorial site (off-limits to salvage crews). On Polish navigation charts it is noted as "Obstacle No. 73".[11] It is one of the largest shipwrecks on the Baltic sea floor.

In 2006, a bell recovered from the wreck, and subsequently used as decoration in a Polish fish restaurant, was loaned to the "Forced Paths" exhibition in Berlin.[12] In 2007, the ship's bell was placed on display at the Gdańsk Museum in Krantor.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

The *Goya* was a German transport ship, carrying more than 6,000 mostly wounded Wehrmacht troops and civilians who were fleeing the Soviet army, which was sunk by a Soviet submarine in 1945. Most of the passengers drowned, and the sinking of the Goya was one of the biggest single-incident maritime losses of life of the war.

*History of the ship*
The Goya was originally built as a freighter by the Akers Mekanika Verksted shipyard in Oslo in 1940. The ship was 145 m (475.72 feet) long and 17.4 m (57.08 feet) wide, weighing 5,230 GRT, and had a top speed of 18 knots. Following the German occupation of Norway, the ship was seized by Germany and used as a troop transport. In the harbour of Memel (Klaipeda), it was used as a target for torpedo testing.

*Fleeing the Red Army*
In 1945, Goya was used as both a refugee ship and Wehrmacht troop transport, moving them from the Eastern Baltic to safety in the west. Contrary to popular mythology, the Goya was not a hospital ship while operating during Operation Hannibal. On 16 April 1945, the Goya was sailing from the Hel Peninsula, across the Baltic Sea to western Germany, overloaded with German troops and civilians fleeing from the Red Army, including 200 men of the 25th Panzer Regiment. The list of passengers documented 6,100 people on board, but it is possible that hundreds more boarded the ship, using every space available.

*Attack*
As the convoy passed the Hel peninsula at the exit of the Danziger bay, it was sighted by the Soviet minelayer submarine L-3 which also carried torpedoes. Even though the Goya was faster than submarines, the convoy was slowed by the engine problems of the Kronenfels which also required a 20 min stop for repairs. At around 23:52, the commander of L-3, Captain Vladimir Konovalov, gave the order to fire.

Within seven minutes of being torpedoed, the Goya, a freighter without the precautions of a passenger ship, sank to a depth of approximately 76 m, with the loss of more than 6,000 people killed outright, either within the ship, or outside by drowning and hypothermia in the icy waters. The exact number can probably never be determined. The captain of another Kriegsmarine ship mentioned a figure of 7-8,000 in his report. In total, only 183 passengers were saved from the water by M 256 and M 328, of which 9 died soon after. It is probably the second-worst maritime disaster by number of casualties inflicted on Germans during WWII (after the Wilhelm Gustloff).

Soviet Captain Konovalov was awarded the Soviet Union's highest military decoration, the honorary title of Hero of the Soviet Union and later promoted to rear admiral.

*Discovery of the wreck*
On 26 August 2002, the wreck was discovered by Polish Technical diving divers Grzegorz Dominik and Michal Porada, who also salvaged the ship's compass.

Exactly 58 years after the sinking of the Goya, the wreck was located on 16 April 2003 by an international expedition under the direction of Ulrich Restemeyer with the help of 3D-Sonar scanning. The position records of Goya's accompanying ships were found to be incorrect, probably made during a hasty escape. It turned out to be identical with „Wreck No. 88“ in Polish Navy maps. During the rediscovery, another, smaller ship had operated above the wreck, first thought to be fishermen, but when Restemeyer's "Fritz Reuter" came close, the ship, seemingly carrying divers, left.

The wreck lay at a depth of 76 m depth below the Baltic Sea and is in remarkably good condition, covered with nets. The engine has been to full speed. Survivors mourned the loss in a wreath laying ceremony.


Maritime Disasters of WWII 1939, 1940, 1941



TPBM is :shocked:


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2008)

No ...... Not really. War is war, and it does terrible things to people.
There is no such thing as a "humane war". That it had to happen, at all,
is shocking.

TPBM notices that Lucky edits most of his posts.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Did not notice. I do to. I can type 50 words per minute if you don't mind not knowing what half the words I type are

TPBM lost as much weight as I did last week (5 pounds)?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yup...

Spelling problems..fingers faster than my...eerrmmmm....brain most of the time. I like my posts nice and tidy.
 

TPBM does too...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Darn...clashed with Bucky...

Did not I'm afraid...

Same TPBM,

TPBM also likes his posts nice and tidy, like I do...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, I do. I'm not a touch typist, taught myself to type eons ago.

Don't feel bad, I edit mine too....

TPBM is going to lunch....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Another hour or so before I do lunch. 

TPBM has errands to run during thier lunch hour.




Brain needs to either speed up or fingers need to slow down on the keyboard.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope, just sit here, eat my lunch and devour the daily crossword puzzle.
It was easy, today...... did it in 20 minutes.

TPBM took a friend to lunch..

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope, don't eat! Haha.

TPBM wants to find out what my terrible secret was from a few pages ago and is willing to wait until later today to find out. I completely forgot! Sorry.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sure, you don't secretely want to date one of this skinny challenged (large gal in green outfit perhaps)girls in the Breaking News thread do you?

TPBM thinks I've got his terrible secret resolved?


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, I think so, it wasn't such a secret after all 

TPBM has been drinking coffee  in Amsterdam


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope, long way to travel to drink a cup of coffee. Would like to do it someday though. Then travel Europe on a beer tasting excursion.

TPBM would like to join me in sampling the Beers of Europe (Charles can be our designated driver and view the coutryside and drink coffee with Marcel).


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry marcel, I haven't....

TPBM has worked as a logger in the woods....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bummer....clashed with Bucky again....

Sure thing.....

TPBM has worked as a logger in the woods....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope, I know a guy in central Minnesota that does. Hard work for the money he makes. But he is his own boss and lives in a nice spot in North-Central Minnesota.

TPBM just spend a load of money on a new toy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope....I wish!

TPBM plans to buy a new car/pickup....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope, got to save my money so I can afford to put gas in the truck I already own;(

TPBM thinks Al Gore needs to invent a car that runs on BS!!!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2008)

Ah, that would be an environment saving car, there's plenty of it 

TPBM has been working at the FAA


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2008)

Non, Mon Ami.... try to stay away from the government...

TPBM needs to get away for a few days....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2008)

Yep, in fact, I'm leaving tomorrow

TPBM would like to know where I'm going


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yep, 3 weeks to go and I will be off in the middle of nowhere hunting Wild Turkeys. My favorite hunting of them all.

TPBM would like a smoked Wild Turkey Drumstick from my bird?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Clash!!!

TPBM would like to know where Marcel is going and a Smoked Drumstick from my Turkey


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll pass on the drumstick, thanks.....

Yes, I'd like to know when Marcel is going....

TPBM will tell me....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

See no harm in that....

TPBM is afraid of highspeed...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry....clashed with Mr C....

I have no idea....

TPBM is afraid of highspeed...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Can't tell you, marcel can.

TPBM will tell charles the answer to his question.
TPBM also thinks Charles is actually Mickie from the Life Cereal commercials (lets give it to Mickie, he won'd like it, he hates everything) Just pulling your leg Charles.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2008)

1. I'm going to Wageningen. Nice environment, Grebbeberg is very near, also the River Rhine. Forrest and rivers, you'll love it there, Bucky. During liberation day (May 5th) Wageningen is where the party is. Actually, it's the place were the German army surrendered in 1945.
2. Don't know Micky and also no "Life Cereal commercials". Must have missed that here in Europe

TPBM would like to come with me to the party in Wageningen, too (Lots of good music+flying warbirds )


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2008)

Indeed I would like to come along. Many of us in the US dream of going to Hawaii on vacation. I would rather go to Europe and visit. Start in Norway and make my way South. Not neccesarily the big European cities either, some of the smaller coutry places would suit me fine.

TPBM thinks that sounds like a great trip.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2008)

A great trip ? No..... a GREAT trip ! (I can't spell stupendous) I can be packed in an hour.

TPBM will tell Marcel about Mikie.... "He'll eat anything !"

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2008)

'Mikie Mouse'..??

TPBM has never seen the Mikie commercial either


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM will fill us in.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm afraid I can't

TPBM has to mow their lawn soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Oooh nooo....don't have one to mow....

TPBM garage is in a real state and needs to be cleared up...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 29, 2008)

nah its fine, its the shed.....

TPBM does all the work on their car themselves


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Not even that.... 

TPBM is going to the beach today....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 29, 2008)

Nope. Maybe in a couple weeks, don't know yet!

TPBM is scared of sharks and pufferfish.


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2008)

Some sharks,yes...although to date I've only seen a Wobbegong 'in the flesh' while snorkelling..

TPBM loves snorkelling and diving


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Never done it, would love to do it...!

TPBM gives blood....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2008)

Not any more.... too old.

TPBM likes to roller skate...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Never done it...

TPBM rides the skateboard....


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2008)

No, tried as a kid and spent half the time on my *ss... 

TPBM is a surfy


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2008)

Cousin is............39years and still going.......


TPBM likes old cars like me..............


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

LOVE 'em!

As do TPBM


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2008)

Absolutely ! 

TPBM would like to own a nice old classic....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Not just one.....MANY!

TPBM loves, like me the '49 Mercury...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, although I like the 50-51 model a little better.

TPBM needs to get a part time job to help pay for gas to get to thier full time job;(


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2008)

Not just yet. I only drive 2 miles to work and two miles home. Right now
I fill my truck up every three weeks. Could be worse....

TPBM is very concerned about trhe price of gasoline....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, I drive 12 miles each way to work in my 4 wheel drive Silverado and it gets a little expensive. 

TPBM wants to go to the Thunder Over Michigan Airshow this Summer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

If someone don't mind paying my tickets, I'd love to go...

TPBM has been to Laguna Seca....


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2008)

No...

TPBM will tell is where it is (Sounds mediterannean to me)


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2008)

its a race track in California

TPBM hasn;t been there...........


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2008)

No, never even heard of it.

TPBM would love to go to the Reno Air races...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2008)

Yup 

TPBM has been to a red bull air race event.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM is a rebel at heart....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2008)

Not sure how you mean that. In the US a "rebel" was born in the south.
Or you could be rebelling against something.

Either way I say no....

TPBM is confused by my statement...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nope, makes sence to me. I'm more of a Smarta$$ than a rebel (can't you tell)?

TPBM wants to go back to bed and pretend today is done and over with.


----------



## trackend (Apr 29, 2008)

nop cause I'm off out tonight to stuff my face full of tandori at the local indian where a charity meal is being hosted by my friends but if TPAM would like to go to bed TPBM will tell them a bedtime story about the Three Little Brewster Buffalo's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

No can do, sorry...

TPBM knows what a Shay, Heisler and a Climax has in common....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2008)

They are all Locomotives.

TPBM thought they were Porn Star last names?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2008)

No...... I recognized the names as well, especially the Shay..... very unique
driving system. 

TPBM understands the unique driving system of the Shay locomotive and
will explain....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Shay locomotives had regular fire-tube boilers offset to the left to leave room for a two or three cylinder "motor," mounted vertically on the right with longitudinal drive shafts extending fore and aft from the crankshaft at wheel axle height. These shafts had universal joints and square sliding slip joints to accommodate motion of swiveling two axle trucks. Each axle was driven by a separate bevel gear and used no side rods.

Driving all wheels, even those of the tender, together with small diameter wheels were the strength of these engines, their entire weight developing tractive effort. A high ratio of piston strokes to wheel revolutions allowed them to run at partial slip, where a conventional rod engine would spin its drive wheels and burn rails, losing all traction on molten steel.

Shay locomotives were often known as sidewinders or stemwinders for their side-mounted drive shafts. Most were built for use in the United States, while many found their way to 30 additional countries, territories or provinces.

Although the Shay was the most common geared locomotive, it had a significant flaw that was not recognized or corrected by the manufacturer. Because the drive shaft lies outside the trucks, instead of in the center, truck rotation when following track curvature causes substantial drive line length change, unlike the central drive shafts of Heisler locomotives and Climax locomotives. In modern drive shafts, this effect is accommodated by roller splines instead of bronze slip joints (shown between "Sonora's universal joints") that lose their ability to slide under high torque.

Wreck photographs in logging literature show Shay locomotives, before or after uphill curves, where they failed to respond to change in track curvature, thereby running off the track "for no apparent reason." Some texts refer to these locomotives as "rail spreaders" and "flange hounds," both characteristics of trucks that do not steer freely with heavy drive shaft torque.












http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/bc/SonoraUJoints.jpg











TPBM has a log cabin....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2008)

Lucky..... you done good, my boy ! Makes me proud !

Nope, no log cabin. I live in the city.....

TPBM grew up on a farm....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Mr C...  

True, I spent a few summers on a farm...

TPBM did the same....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2008)

Spent a few weeks on my Grandparents farm when I was a young Lad. Remember my older cousins throwing hay bails around like it was nothing and I could barely get one to budge. Spent countless hours in the "Woods" back behind the farmhouse "hunting Big Game" with my Daisy BB Gun. Now that was what childhood should be, not spending countless hours in front of video games or watching American Idol.

TPBM agrees?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Oooh yeah!

So does TPBM...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2008)

I sure do, I brought it up in the first place

TPBM will tell me what number thou must counteth to before throwing the Holy Handgrenade of Antiouch in order to blow Thine enemies to bits.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

3 is the magic number...

TPBM will tell us if I'm correct or not....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe it's 7, I dunno. 

TPBM hopes his enemy says Allah Ackabar.


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2008)

I prefer it when my enemies just shut up and mind their own business...

TPBM dosen't like causing trouble unnecessarily either


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

True....

TPBM likes to have a quiet and peaceful life as well....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 30, 2008)

yea I dont mind it, I can work on cars in peace!

TPBM also likes working on cars.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2008)

Sure do, did so this arvo........

TPBM has been on a narrow gauge railway..........


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep, a long time ago...but not in a galaxy far, far away...

TPBM has a collection of 'Star Wars' models..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 30, 2008)

yup, all of the Queenslad rail network is narrow gauge!

TPBM will tell us the type of gauge their trains run on where they live.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 30, 2008)

clashed! nah I don't own any star wars models

TPBM does though


----------



## ccheese (Apr 30, 2008)

Nope don't do Star Wars models....

TPBM will tell me the time and temp where they live...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2008)

21.48 and about 17C..

TPBM enjoyed the breaking news pics today!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Waiting for a TPBM....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok I'm here! 

TPBM will be Lucky again....


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2008)

I hope so, but not as Wayne meant!  

TPBM comes from the Southern hemisphere..


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2008)

yep all the best people do.....don't they? 

TPBM is moving down here to improve their status....


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2008)

It could only be improved no matter where I go!  

TPBM dosen't have that problem..


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm already as cool as you can possibly be....with friends like you guys, I'm always with the hip crowd....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2008)

8) Need we say more..?

TPBM was always a cool cat


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Still am THE cool cat...

So is TPBM...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wasn't alway, but decided I was about 10 years ago

TPBM is a Computer geek and proud of it.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't know about the 'geek' parts of it, but I know my way around a
computer.

TPBM likes stewed tomtoes....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2008)

Only in Stews, Soup, and Chili.

TPBM would rather have Pickled Pigs Feet?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

<-------Runs as far away as possible... YUCH! 

TPBM has a speciality in the kitchen....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not in the Kitchen but I cook up a mean batch of Slow Barbequed Pork Spare Ribs on my smoker, with hmoe make BBQ sauce.

TPBM is licking thier lips just thinking about it.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 30, 2008)

Nah.... BBQ'd ribs don't do much for me. However, yours may be good.

TPBM is going to take tomorrow off...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

.....sorry! Was busy picturing the food....

TPBM gets hungry reading bucky's post....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Blasted! Clashed with Mr C.....
I'm off for another 11 days...
Same TPBM

TPBM gets hungry reading bucky's post....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep, feel like making up a batch tonight, but it takes me 6 hours just to cook them....
Going to smoke a pork shoulder this weekend for Pulled Pork Sammies....

TPBM thinks I will need to walk an extra hour or ten to work off this weekends BBQ Pork dinner.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Naaah....just have some light beer....

TPBM is of the opinion that light beer isn't bl**dy beer!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2008)

Dang right, may as well drink water.

TPBM prefers Ales over Lagers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Drink 'em both mate....

TPBM feel the need for a dram....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 30, 2008)

Nah.... Think I'll pass.

I would like TPBM to have one for me. 

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll have a Laphroaig for you and your good lady of the Castle good health...

TPBM knows what BLW stands for...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 30, 2008)

Beats me ?? 

Perhaps TPBM knows ??

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Baldwin Locomotive Works....

TPBM will tell us a railroad joke....


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 1, 2008)

Thomas the tank engine went into a tunnel with a " poof " and came out with a tender behind .
TPBM please change the subject


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2008)

Ok...

TPBM once caught a HUGE fish when he was out fishing...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 1, 2008)

yeah ok, I guess I can do that

TPBM will tell us their favourite band.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 1, 2008)

clashed with lucky, 

when I do go fishing I either dont catch anything or the fish I catch is undersized.

TPBM will tell us their favourite band.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2008)

ANY rockabilly...too many to mention...

TPBM miss the 60's...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 1, 2008)

I was never around then but I would have loved to live in that time

TPBM feels the same way.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2008)

Yup....

TPBM sometimes look back on the 80's and think..."WHAT were we thinking"?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 1, 2008)

yep...

TPBM wonders what it would be like if they were rich.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 1, 2008)

Would like to think " easy life atlast " but probably not .
TPBM sweet or savoury ?


----------



## Heinz (May 1, 2008)

savoury........


TPBM will tell us a random fact about the moon...........


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 1, 2008)

The Greeks had 2 names for the moon one being ARTEMIS .
TPBM will give a random fact about Iceland


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 1, 2008)

It,s not covered in Ice.

TPBM is going to take a nap at work today.


----------



## Heinz (May 1, 2008)

nah.....almost did that at tech college today..........


TPBM has been drinking like me.............


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 1, 2008)

Nope, had my first beer in almost a month last Friday night and stopped there.

TPBM has a cure for a sore top portion of my foot!!!! Maybe more Beers would help it?


----------



## Heinz (May 1, 2008)

I believe more beers would help sir..........my foot isnt sore.......thought it wasnt sore before I started drinking either 


TPBM has the answer for bucksnort.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2008)

More beer is always a good solution....

TPBM will tell us a random fact about me.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 1, 2008)

You are located in Glasgow Scotland and joined the board in Aug. 2006, and likes Automobiles.

TPBM will tell us more about Lucky.


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2008)

He averages 3.88 posts per day. 

TPBM took today off...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2008)

Well, sort of....I'm off for three weeks....

TPBM is a hit with the lassies....


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2008)

Well.... sorta. Me and the wife work with the youth groups, 11 to 20
years olds. The hugs are great...

TPBM hasn't had a hug from a 16 year old girl in quite awhile.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 1, 2008)

Nope, don't want to spend the rest of my life in Prison.

TPBM goes to Strip Clubs for the lively conversation?


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2008)

Nope... don't think there are any in the area.

TPBM would like to see it rain....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2008)

Indeed, get rid some of the dust around here...

TPBM still has snow outside...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 1, 2008)

Only if it's plastic snow. Supposed to hit 80 today.

TPBM wishes winter was back


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 1, 2008)

Nope, I'd be happy if I never had to see a Winter again.

TPBM likes the temps. to be in the mid 70's all year round


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2008)

Naaah....I wan't my christmas to be white and cold....

TPBM will tell us where Fahrenheit and Celcius got their names...


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2008)

Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit was the dude that came up with the temperature scale we call fahrenheit. I guess some guy who was into the metric system
came up with Celcius.

TPBM will tell us about Mr. Celcius...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2008)

The Swede Anders Celsius....(my bad, spelled it wrong earlier....)

TPBM knows what the 2nd Delaware, the "Crazy Delawares" are famous for....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 2, 2008)

afraid not,

TPBM will tell us though.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 2, 2008)

i could do but it's a secret .
tpbm will have to .


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

2nd Delaware or the "Crazy Delawares" were the last to leave the battle field at Gaines' Mill and the first to charge at Fredericksburg and Gettysburg....

TPBM didn't sleep well last night....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 2, 2008)

Yea I did, the beer helped!

TPBM will tell us if they are related to anyone famous


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Have no idea...

TPBM is though....


----------



## Heinz (May 2, 2008)

ummmmmmmmm Aussie Rules Footballer, that count?


TPBM is related to someone ACTUALLY famous..........


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM will tell us something funny that happened to them...


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

Yea, this morning... some dope in a Hummer blew by me on Edwin Drive.
(Speed limit 25). The cop was waiting for him at the corner, after he blew 
a stop sign, too. Made my day !!

TPBM is thinking about a sub for lunch...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Thought that we'd have a BBQ at your place Mr C....

TPBM is the king of BBQ cooking...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2008)

Not really....

TPBM loves a good BBQ steak though...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2008)

Nope steaks are grilled, Ribs, Briskette, Pork shoulders are Barbequed.

TPBM can tell me the difference between Grilling and Barbequeing (BBQ).


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Spelling....

TPBM is sometimes accused of being a smartass....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2008)

Always Grilling is cooking over high heat for relatively short periods of time, Barbeque is cooking at low temps. for long periods of time, usually with tougher cuts of meat to make them tender.

TPBM thinks both Lucky and Myself are smarta$$es?


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

Hmmmm... I'm darned if I do and darned if I don't. Think I'll play
dumb.... 

TPBM talks to himself....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

It's then, you get the answer that you like....

TPBM likes to sing out loud....


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

I couldn't carry a tune if it had two handles.....

TPBM sings in the shower...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

I'd crack the mirror and anything in made of china....

TPBM is a laidback kinda dude....


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

Yes, I am. Carefree.... laidback....Take it easy...

TPBM misses our Dutch buddy.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Anyone here that's MIA is a missed brother or sister....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2008)

True.

TPMB took a handfull of medications for various ailments this morning.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Sorry Bucky....

TPBM starts every morning with strong black coffee....


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

Don't know about strong, but it's definately black..... must be a holdover
from my Navy days....

TPBM chews gum...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, but not too often.

TPBM chews gum all the time


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2008)

Sometimes, chewed some Orbit Cinnamon gum the other day and it burned the daylights out of the inside of my mouth. Can't taste a thing and it's hard to open wide to take a big bite of BBQ!!!!

TPBM makes up thier own lyrics to go along with popular songs.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah like.....mmmhhhmmmhmmmllaaadadadpompompommmhmmmhhmmmbirds...mmmhmhmhmmmooopopomm....booze......mmmmhmhmhmmmyummy.....mmhmhmmpompom...lalalatarlala.....

TPBM thinks that I've lost the plot...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2008)

No, but maybe you had too many Pints at the Pub?

TPBM knows what the Reinheitsgebot is?


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

The Reinheitsgebot, is the oldest consumer protection law and a guarantee of beer quality. An example to the world of how beer should be brewed.

TPBM doesn't believe that !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

I believe you Mr C....

TPBM knows what "The wreck of old 97" is about....


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

This was a famous train wreck, engine #97. Was it "Casey Jones" at the throttle ???? This is from memory.....

Edit: In 1903 a Southern Railway train, running out of control down a steep grade on the line between Lynchburg and Danville, jumped track, causing a spectacular accident in which thirteen people died.

TPBM will tell me for sure...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

...and Joseph A. Broady was engineer from Monroe, Virginia and it was one hour late. The train was a Fast Mail train. The place where accident happened was Stillhouse Trestle....at White Oak Mountain.

TPBM likes to listen to folk music....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2008)

Depends on who's singing/playing it. Prefer Bluegrass, and Good old Rock Roll.

TPBM knows how to play more that 3 chords on thier Guitar.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Aye riiight....!

TPBM likes the music that I'm listening to know..Cajun.


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

Afraid not..... Don't know nothing about a git-box.

TPBM thinks there is life...out there ...

Charles


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

Clashed with Lucky.....

Don't know Cajun either....

TPBM thinks there is life...out there ...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Well, space is too big for us to be the only ones....

TPBM plays harmonica...and does it good.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2008)

Yes, and I think some of them are disguised as Politicians on this planet and running for the US Presidency.

TPBM thinks I'm right.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2008)

Clash-a-rama!!!

TPBM will answer Lucky's harmonica question and vote for an Alien Presidential Candidate?


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

No, I do not play the harmonica.

There are those that think Hillary is from outer space.

TPBM is not old enough to vote...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

I wish Mr C....

TPBM isn't old enough to drink...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2008)

I'm old enough to do both. In fact I think I'll need to drink a bit before I go out a vote for the US President this time, make the choices seem more tolerable.

TPBM has a hot date tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

If only.....

TPBM do have this weekend....


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

Yea, you're right.... with a lawn mower !! Gonna do it to that lawn tonight.

TPBM has a riding mower...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Don't have anything to used one on....

TPBM has travelled on the California Zephyr....


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

No, but I did ride on the B&O's "Royal Blue"....

TPBM has a model railroad...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

B&O's Roytal Blue.....that was a fiiiine train!

I don't have a model railroad.....

TPBM races model cars....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 2, 2008)

nah but I do have a R/C version of an australian race car

TPBM knows who Marcos Ambrose is.


----------



## Heinz (May 3, 2008)

ya......whinging little Ford driver 


TPBM likes the band Manowar.......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Sorry mate, never heard of them. Only Man O' War I've ever heard of is a race horse and a coupl of P-51 Mustangs.....

TPBM knows who pilots was, that was called The Black Knight in WWI...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 3, 2008)

Um, I think I have heard of that name but I can't remember who it was.


TPBM will tell us!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Eduard Ritter von Schleich (August 9, 1888 - November 15, 1947), neé Eduard-Maria Joseph Schleich was a high scoring Bavarian flying ace of World War I. He was credited with 35 aerial victories at the end of the war.

TPBM don't like eating fish....


----------



## ccheese (May 3, 2008)

Oh, but I do... except catfish. I like all seafood; fish, oysters, clams,
shrimp. You name it.

TPBM likes raw oysters and clams....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2008)

Absolutely not! don't like any seafood....

TPBM wants to walk on the moon someday....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Oh yeah! THAT would be crazy....

TPBM would like to do it too...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2008)

yeah, It would be a nice view from up there...

TPBM would enjoy going along too...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

I'm already there, remember...?

TPBM is a hardcore something....


----------



## ccheese (May 3, 2008)

Hardcore something ? Lover of Japanese Maples, perhaps ?

TPBM spends too much time in this thread...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 3, 2008)

yep I sure do

TPBM also spends too much time here as well


----------



## Heinz (May 3, 2008)

way too much but it is fun!


TPBM is retired.......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

Wish that I had tonnes of money to do that....

TPBM is in his 30's....


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2008)

nah...........18 buddy 


TPBM misses their 'teens'.........


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

Naaah mate, rather my mid 20's and early 30's...

TPBM is going to the pub today....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2008)

Nah, other things on my plate today...

TPBM will have a cold one in my absence...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

I'll do that when back in Glasgow mate....

TPBM is blonde....


----------



## wilbur1 (May 4, 2008)

Yeah more of a dirty blonde but hey



TPBM doesnt really care


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2008)

not quite sure on what Im not caring.........


TPBM is 'down' with it...........


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

Duuude....I'm so down with it, I should be ashamed 8) faaar oouuut maaaan...peeaace.

TPBM is gettin' jiggy wit' it....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 4, 2008)

nah im gettin funky wit it

TPBM like me is having a nice cold one right now.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

I'm afraid not....

TPBM sometimes use a outrageous and foul language....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 4, 2008)

I use it all the time,

Just acting on a whim here 

TPBM is a MOPAR man


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2008)

I like em...................


TPBM is knocking back some beers like me and Jason here............


----------



## ccheese (May 4, 2008)

Nah.... but you can drinK a few for me...

TPBM is painting today, like me...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 4, 2008)

I painted my model f-86 sabre does that count?

TPBM will tell us in cubic inches how big their motor is in their car


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

Nope, sorry Mr C.....just looking at classic old cars and racers...

TPBM has a quiet Sunday so far...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2008)

Darn...clashed with SE...

Don't have a car....yet.

TPBM has a quiet Sunday so far...


----------



## ccheese (May 4, 2008)

Have a rather quiet Sunday, worked outside almost all day. Cleaned out
the greenhouse, which really needed it.

TPBM would like to have a small greenhouse...

Charles


----------



## bigZ (May 4, 2008)

Nope. But would like a big shed as its hard to keep a cramped workshop tidy.

TPBM is an artist.


----------



## Heinz (May 5, 2008)

Does finger painting count?


TPBM is a graphic artist............


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

Nope.....sorry.

TPBM is an ace with photoshop....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 5, 2008)

nah not me, I only know a very little bit about it.

TPBM's birthday is coming up soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

Not until January next year, the BIG 4-0 

TPBM is half that age....


----------



## Heinz (May 5, 2008)

ya pretty much, Im 20 next year............


TPBM is relaxing tonight.............


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 5, 2008)

yep, no alcohol though, might have to raid the supply in the lounge room.

TPBM has beer at hand right now.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

Just a mouse....

TPBM is about to do a hit and run raid in the fridge....


----------



## Heinz (May 5, 2008)

already been done..........


TPBM needs the fridge closer to the computer............


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

At about an arm length is just about right....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 5, 2008)

surely do!

TPBM wants one of them beer fridges that launches beer at you.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

Rather have some of the lassies from Hooters serving me....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 5, 2008)

yep!

TPBM has been to hooters recently.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

Never been to one....don't have any in Sweden or UK me think...

TPBM will tell us what their country's flags color etc. represents....


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2008)

The flag of the United States of America consists of 13 equal horizontal stripes of red (top and bottom) alternating with white, with a blue rectangle in the canton bearing 50 small, white, five-pointed stars arranged in nine offset horizontal rows of six stars (top and bottom) alternating with rows of five stars. The creator of the U.S. Flag is popularly considered to be Betsy Ross. The 50 stars on the flag represent the 50 U.S. states and the 13 stripes represent the original Thirteen Colonies that rebelled against the British crown and became the first states in the Union.

TPBM knows that Lucky is the same age as Jack Benny...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 5, 2008)

I guess I know now.

TPBM did something new this weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

Eeeerrrmmmm.....hhmmmmm.....eeeeeehh...nope, sorry.

TPBM has heard about Ingmar Bergman.....


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2008)

But of course, a Swedish movie director and screen-writer. Think his
father was a preacher... not sure tho....

TPBM needs to quit smoking....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 5, 2008)

Don't smoke

TPBM knows that May 5th is Liberationday in the Netherlands


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2008)

No, I didn't. I knew it was Cinco de Mayo, and in Great Britain it's Early May
Bank Holiday. Happy Liberation Day, Mon Ami !!

TPBM celebrates Cinco de Mayo...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 5, 2008)

Nope, not me. 

TPBM remembers the Alamo.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

Who doesn't.....

TPBM will tell us their favorite movie quote....


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2008)

Bogart, in Casablanca..... "Here's lookin' at you, kid !"

TPBM remembers that quote...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 5, 2008)

Yep, mine was fromt he movie Jeremiah Johnson with Robert Redford.

Redford charactor, Jeremiah Johnson comes across his friend Del Gue burried up to his neck in dirt in the hot Sun and asks:

"Injuns do this to you?"

Del Gue responds: (In a no-sh$t Sherlock tone)

"Well, it weren't the Mormons" 

TPBM has never seen the movie Jeremiah Johnson.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

Nope....sorry.

TPBM will tell us their all time favorite western movie....


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2008)

Gee, that's a hard one. I can't think of one that I like better that others.
I guess it would have to be a John Wayne or a Henry Fonda western.

TPBM will tell us their favorite...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2008)

Recently? Quigley Down Under.

TPBM has shot a .45-110 before.


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2008)

Nope, a single shot, break-away .410 but thats about it. Numerous dart guns with .22 loads though! 

TPBM will explain why that computer thingy is called a 'mouse'.


----------



## Heinz (May 5, 2008)

cause...........the dude who built it said so?.............good enough?


TPBM is sure my IQ is in the single digits


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 6, 2008)

Definately not old boy , thats as good an answer as any . 

TPBM will explain why my Lady spent £105 on a handbag that's about the size of a fag packet .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 6, 2008)

I don't have a clue mate

TPBM does though


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2008)

Because it was expensive.....

TPBM will tell us how much is spent each year, to develop new beauty products for women compared to other products for men.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 6, 2008)

I dont have a clue and I dont wanna know!

TPBM will tell us their favourite magazine.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2008)

That's a tough one....

TPBM is playing the field, by seeing another forum.....


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 6, 2008)

Yep , fraid so , I'm just a forum slut . 

TPBM Jack Daniels or Jim Beam ?


----------



## Heinz (May 6, 2008)

Beam for me, mind I have a full bottle of jack in the cupboard waiting for me 


TPBM loves science........


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 6, 2008)

Science yeah , well medicine anyway .

TPBM Sausages or bacon ?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2008)

Sausages...me think.

TPBM prefer real Scotch single malt Whisky over Bourbon....


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 6, 2008)

Penderyn or Laphroaig for me , given the choice .

TPBM ketchup or brown sauce on my sausage butty


----------



## Aussie1001 (May 6, 2008)

?
Look haveing lived on a cattle farm for my entire life i can reliably tell you that NUTHING beats a nice t-bone steak with salt and tomato sauce on it. Thats final.

TPBM does not agree.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2008)

Where have you been hiding my good man...? Do you guys have tomato sauce on EVERYTHING....!? 

TPBM has heard about Captain Kidd.....


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2008)

Ah yes, one of the notorious pirates. 

TPBM is going to tell me the time and temp where he is...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2008)

1.40pm and 16c

TPBM think that's freezing....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 6, 2008)

Um, 70? No. But I wish it was.

TPBM does too


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2008)

Hmmmm. 16C comes out to about 60.8 F. It's only 61 F here !

No, I do not wish it was freezing here. 

TPBM likes pickled eggs with his beer/ale

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2008)

Nope, never seen or eaten a pickled egg. Would try one though.

TPBM thinks "Reality Shows" are a farce.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 6, 2008)

I think the actors and actresses over act on purpose.


TPBM is mad at his computer.


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2008)

Why would I be mad at this beauty ? Does everything I need....

TPBM missed out on Bob01's iphone sale (off topic) !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2008)

Eh?

TPBM dye their hair.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2008)

Nope, turning a natural Grey with every passing year!!!

TPBM needs to get out more often.


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2008)

Don't know what you mean by "out". I get "outside" every evening and
almost all weekend.

TPBM will define "out"

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2008)

Opposite of in

TPBM still thinks I'm a Smarta$$.


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2008)

Without a doubt !

TPBM is shopping for a new camera....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 6, 2008)

Nope, I first have to buy baby stuff

TPBM would like to make a baby as well


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2008)

Nope, getting too dang old to be thinking of making a baby. 

TPBM likes to go to the beach with thier GI Joe/Dan action figures (Dolls) and build little bunkers for them to watch for illegals and undesirables trying to land.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2008)

I think that Bluejacket Dan would do a much more effective job of it.....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2008)

"Leatherneck Dan" ? You're putting me on, right ? The Dan I know was
four point oh, regulation, North American bluejacket !

TPBM will tell us about their supper, tonight...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2008)

Oh F*CK! I forgot, he was a SEAL.....better change before he see it....


----------



## Aussie1001 (May 6, 2008)

Tomato sauce on shepards pie, quite good. And yes Luck in my opinion any beverage may be improved with the addition of Tomato Sauce.
TPBM likes Barbeque Sauce instead.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 7, 2008)

What BBQ sauce ?! Never ! Tomato sauce all the way .
TPBM Fish fingers or meatballs .


----------



## Heinz (May 7, 2008)

Fish fingers however can't beat bangers n mash 

TPBM enjoys fish n chips............


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 7, 2008)

Fish and chips , back bone of the British Empire .
TPBM Eastwood or De-Niro


----------



## Heinz (May 7, 2008)

Eastwood......

TPBM is a fan of Al Pacino.....


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 7, 2008)

Yep , he may be a y fella but he realy rocks .
TPBM 7.62 SLR or M16 .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 7, 2008)

7.62

TPBM will tell us their favourite combat rifle.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 7, 2008)

Having fired M16 , SLR , Lee Enfield and AK 47 I have to say AK47 . It was a blast .
TPBM where would you rather NOT have been Somme or DDay


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 7, 2008)

D day

TPBM agrees?


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 7, 2008)

No , Somme was a futile waste , DDay led to something constructive not just the death of of an empire and the flower of world youth .
TPBM fighter or bomber command .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 7, 2008)

bomber

TPBM owns a ford


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 7, 2008)

Gees mate are you psychic 
TPBM F1 or Indycar


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2008)

F1

TPBM battleship or aircraft carrier.....


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 7, 2008)

Aircraft carrier
TPBM Corvette or Destroyer ...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2008)

Destroyer....

TPBM Type IX or Gato class submarine....


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 7, 2008)

Difficult to choose , but I'll go with Gato class .
TPBM E boat or MTB ..


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2008)

MTB....

TPBM Army or Navy...


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2008)

Navy.... all the way !

TPBM will tell us the odometer reading on their car...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (May 7, 2008)

285,000kms ( rough esitmate )


TPBM cant remember their mobile phone number..........


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2008)

Actually I can..but i used to tell everyone why do I need to remember it I'm not gonna friggin' ring myself!!   

TPBM couldn't get their car started today....


----------



## Heinz (May 7, 2008)

Took a few goes, (battery Wayne?)

TPBMs car has a manual choke........


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2008)

No, but it does have a carburetor !

TPBM drives a fuel injected monster....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (May 7, 2008)

nah.........carbies for me........


TPBM has had their car modified for performance......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2008)

No car yet....yet!

TPBM plans a trip to town soon...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2008)

Neither, prefer a .308.

TPBM shoots blanks.


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2008)

Bucky is not reading the previous post....

At my age, I guess so....

TPBM is a good cook....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2008)

Doh, not enough sleep last night. Thought I had hit "Last Page", guess not.
I can cook some things well, other things not, Fish is my downfall?

TPBM thinks I should go get a huge cup of Coffee and wake myself up!!!


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2008)

Yea.... easy on the sugar....

TPBM wonders where the Aussies are today....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2008)

I suspect in Australia still? Maybe they all slept in this morning? Or is it nighttime over there?

TPBM will tell me what time of day it is in Australia.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2008)

Eeerrrmmmm....nope.

TPBM gets nostalgic every now and then.....


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2008)

Only when I remember my youth.... I think some of Australia is 16 hours
ahead of EST.

TPBM is a tea drinker...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2008)

Once and a while I'll have a cup or two. Usually when I've got a cold.

TPBM has exciting plans for the upcoming weekend.


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2008)

Yea.... planning to clean out the garage. WoW !

TPBM needs to wash their car....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 7, 2008)

Nope, it's a company's car 

TPBM is sitting in the sun, today


----------



## cougar32d (May 7, 2008)

yep,outside with the puppies....TPBM is working way to hard


----------



## Marcel (May 7, 2008)

Exactly

TPBM spends too much times on forums


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2008)

Only this one.....

TPBM drinks diet soda's and lite beer....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2008)

Occasional Diet Soda, never light Beer!!!! 

TPBM thinks the words Lght and Beer should never be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Marcel (May 7, 2008)

I think the words light and diet shouldn't be used with any drink in the same sentence

TPBM is a skinny person


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2008)

Anti-skinny is more like it. Although I have lost almost 18#'s in just over a month.

TPBM would like to know how I did it.


----------



## Marcel (May 7, 2008)

Drinking Diet Soda?

TPBM Knows


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2008)

Counting calories ? Not eating at all ? 

TPBM knows for sure...

Charles


----------



## cougar32d (May 7, 2008)

huh? i'm a tanker, i know nothing! TPBM knows what i mean


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 8, 2008)

sorry I don't

TPBM will explain it to me


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

not me guv , i'm as much in the dark as you are .
tpbm help us out ..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 8, 2008)

sorry can't do!

TPBM has a camera phone


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2008)

Sure do....who doesn't? 

TPBM likes country music....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 8, 2008)

not really

TPBM will tell us what they are listening to right now


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2008)

One of the local stations, with plenty of REAL rock n roll....50's and 60's style and rockabilly belöieve it or not...! 

TPBM is a bluesman....


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

yeah sort of , got a liking for it from watching the blues brothers .
tpbm - tell me why my caps lock isn't working , i've had a fiddle but it's still nadged .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 8, 2008)

is there anything trapped under it?

TPBM is hurricane and will tell of his success of the caps lock button


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

No, not Hurricane, but does a Skyhawk count..?  

TPBM is however Hurricane, who has by now sorted out his caps-lock problem...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2008)

Sorry buddy, it's just me....

TPBM will be Hurricane though....


----------



## Heinz (May 8, 2008)

nah......


TPBM isn't Hurricane?.........


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

Oh yes I am . Still not sure why the caps lock didn't work so I nicked another keyboard from the PA's office . Dah dah no longer my problem 
TPBM deserves a beer for helping out ..


----------



## Heinz (May 8, 2008)

Yup........not sure for what but I'll take a beer anytime.....


TPBM is having a cold one now.............


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM is a Guinness man....


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

Sounds good, but I'm at work at the moment...

TPBM will have a beer for me. Cheers buddy!


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

Clashed with Mr.Strike! 

TPBM will be Lucky again!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 8, 2008)

No, it's "Jack" (Single Barrel) for me.

TPBM agrees.

TO


----------



## Heinz (May 8, 2008)

ya........

TPBM has a new avatar.........


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

I knock off at 2pm today so sure will have that beer mate 
TPBM is looking forwards to the weekend ..


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2008)

Nope....it's my last weekend of my three week R/R here in Sweden... 

TPBM has BIG plans for the weekend....


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

As we used to say in the RAF " If you weren't wasted at the weekend , the weekend was ! " Got a reunion to go too , happy days .
TPBM enjoying good weather ?


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

Sure am! hot as toast!

And the weather where TPBM lives..?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2008)

Is sunny....

I've just seen Dark Passage with Bogart and Bacall and-

TPBM agrees with me when I say that it's a quality film...


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

sure is , anything with Bogart and Bacall is a hit here .
TPBM Bogart or Cagney


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2008)

Bogart

TPBM has had chiggers


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

haven't seen it Lucky - did Humphry find her dark passage..?  

TPBM knows..


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

Clashed with Chris! A chigger is a snail right? had one once...once.

TPBM has eaten a snail too..


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2008)

Nooooo way..!

TPBM has tried brain...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 8, 2008)

Yes, I've tried my brain. It's tired too! 

TPBM is going on a picnic soon.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

Had Brawn , does that count ?
TPBM Black pudding . Yes or No ..


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

Clashed with Thor , sorry old fella .
Picnic's , hate them . 
TPBM Bar or beergarden


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2008)

Neither, thank you... AA would not approve.

TPBM puts catsup on his eggs....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2008)

OMG no!!! Why ruin an egg.

TPBM has mayonaisse on french fries.


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

Ah, no...

TPBM has eaten Haggis


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

Sure do .
TPBM pizza or curry


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

Both!

TPBM agrees?


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

Ah a man after my own heart . 
TPBM Uma Thurman or Scarlet Johannsen


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2008)

Clashed wid hurricane

Don't know either of them

TPBM better get to work...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 8, 2008)

Cant stand curry. It's a spice. 

TPBM will explain if it's something else


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

I should really but I just can't be bothered , it's just too nice weather wise to work .
TPBM easy day or hard work


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

Easy day at work, hence the stooging around on the forum...

TPBM is having an easy day too


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

Clashed with Thor again , we must stop meeting like thai 
TPBM easy life or hard day at the office


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

Look lads , give me a chance to get a post in . Clashed with A4K this time !
TPBM oh just see above .


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

TPBM loves clashing posts!


----------



## Heinz (May 8, 2008)

trick question surely................


TPBM wants the good life........


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

Generally can't complain with the one I've got, although there are a number of things I'm working on changing.

TPBM also wants to improve themselves.


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2008)

I think it's too late for that.... I'm as good as it gets....

TPBM likes me the way I am....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2008)

Errrmmmmm.....I'll get alot of stick for I'm sure...but yeah.

TPBM agrees that Mr C is a good man....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2008)

Yep, he sure is. But he never likes any of the things I tell you guys I'm cooking for dinner This weekend it will be BBQ'ed pork, shredded and made into sandwiches. Two kinds of homemade sauce, Regular Tomato based, and Spicy Vinegar-Mustard Sauce.

TPBM mouth is watering just thinking about me weekend dinner.


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2008)

Nope.... Don't care for pork BBQ. 

TPBM prefers a nice sirloin, just about medium-rare...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 8, 2008)

Sirloin or BBQ? I'll take the steak.

TPBM likes mushrooms


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2008)

Yep, Morels particularly. It's getting about time for them to start sproutnig up in the woods too. Have to keep an eye out while Turkey hunting in a week.

TPBM brews thier own Beer.


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2008)

No.... use to do a little bathtub gin, but not anymore.

TPBM remembers Gunga Din....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 9, 2008)

"You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!"?

TPBM is is not into poems


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 9, 2008)

I like poetry but nothing too lovet dovey though .
TPBM is a hopeless romantic


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 9, 2008)

nah not really

TPBM's car has more than 300 horespower


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 9, 2008)

Your joking aint ya , more like 3 donkey power  .
TPBM Porsche or Aston Martin


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 9, 2008)

none

TPBM agrees


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 9, 2008)

No mate , Aston all the way 
TPBM Whats ya wheels ?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 9, 2008)

I'm Ford and MOPAR but I currently drive a ford falcon. I own two of em.

TPBM will tell us their daily driver


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 9, 2008)

If you mean make and modle , I can't , I couldn't take the shame . 
TPBM BBQ this w/end ?


----------



## A4K (May 9, 2008)

Sounds good, but no.

TPBM is doing something dangerous this weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2008)

No, will avoid..dangerous!

However TPBM wont!...


----------



## Marcel (May 9, 2008)

Well, I'm going to Rotterdam by car, how about that being dangerous?

TPBM has been on a speedo boat in Rotterdam Harbour


----------



## ccheese (May 9, 2008)

Bon Jour, Mon Ami....

If you can call a US Navy liberty boat a "speedo launch", than I can answer
yes to that. 

TPBM has big plans for the week-end...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2008)

Mmmm , sorry I haven't...

TPBM has though!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 9, 2008)

I'm driving my 270 Horsepower-Gas guzzling Chevy Silverado up North with the smoker in the back end. Going to smoke up a couple pork butts to make pulled pork sandwiches for some friends. Going to make a whole bunch of clamps for building my new guitar.

TPBM doesn't think that sounds too exciting?


----------



## Marcel (May 9, 2008)

Weel, I like te 270 HP for starters... And the guitar is very exciting!!! Maybe you could start a thread and show us how you build the guitar?

TPBM is not interested in musical instruments


----------



## ccheese (May 9, 2008)

Clashed with Mon Ami

You are correct... have no interest in musical instruments...


That's what I like about you, Bucky.... you're always smokin' something !
Sounds like fun..... if you're into that sort of thing...

TPBM wants to join Bucky for a ride up north to smoke something.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 9, 2008)

Nope, but I would like joining him to build the guitar

TPBM has 2 left hands


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 9, 2008)

Nope, but I am a lefty. Marcel, I'll give you regular updates on the Guitar Build via e-mails. Probably start glueing thinds togetehr next week after I get a bunch of clamps and cauls built up.

TPBM is going fishing this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (May 9, 2008)

Nope, going to cut the lawn and do things around the outside of the house.
Maybe even work on the Stuka !!

TPBM has the same problem.... cut the lawn and work around the house..

Charles


----------



## Heinz (May 9, 2008)

I just finished cleaning the house.....still more to do outside.....there goes my Saturday 


TPBM likes 'shred' guitar............


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 10, 2008)

I love all metal guitar

TPBM does as well.


----------



## Heinz (May 10, 2008)

of course............being a guitar god ( in the rehersal room  )

TPBM is a fan of Blind Guardian ( metal band )


----------



## ccheese (May 10, 2008)

Nope.... never heard of them. Don't do "metal" anyhow...

TPBM is thinking about supper....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2008)

Nope, thinking about breakfast!

TPBM is thinking about whats for Lunch.


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2008)

Never had a whats. Are they any good? Do you put mustard on them or eat them in a pita?

TPBM is TPAM


----------



## Marcel (May 11, 2008)

Nope,

TPBM = TP2AM


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 11, 2008)

what???

TPBM will decipher the above mesage for me.


----------



## Heinz (May 11, 2008)

nup.........its Sunday and Im tired........


TPBM has Monday off..........


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2008)

No... gotta work like the rest of the blokes..

TPBM gave his Mum someting really nice for her day and will tell us
about it...

Charles


----------



## Henk (May 11, 2008)

No, we never did mothers day due to the fact that you should show everyday how you love them and not just go out of your way for one day, but we did go out for lunch, me, my mom and my step mom.

TPBM loves someone dearly and do not know how to approach the situation without ruining everything.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 12, 2008)

nah I dont have that problem

TPBM needs a new mobile phone.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 12, 2008)

Not me chum , with one of those how can U hide from the boss , wife , kids or any-one else 
TPBM CD or vinyl


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 12, 2008)

well I grew up in the CD age but I would really like to get into some vinyl. AC/DC's let there be rock on vinyl at my mates place on 11. **** yea!!! \m/

TPBM has an extensive vinyl collection


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2008)

Yeah.. I've been around long enough to have some.....! 

TPBM hasn't seen a record player!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2008)

Darn....clashed with Wayne....

Sure have buddy...

TPBM will explain the Grandfather Paradox to us....


----------



## Heinz (May 12, 2008)

nah.......


TPBM is a fan of Jazz guitar......( Wes Montgomary etc )


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2008)

Nope, don't care for it...

TPBM will tell us about the Australian Funnelweb Spider...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2008)

Well, it's a creature with 8 big hairy legs and 8 eyes and it'll eat you alive. It will wait behind your car and jump on the vehicle when you drive away. It'll crush the car by sheer weight and then suc your brain out...

TPBM thinks I've lost it.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2008)

More like that you've been smoking something that's been waaaayyyyy past the use before date....


If the universe is expanding, WHAT are we expanding in....?

TPBM will tell us what they think....


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2008)

My brain, it's so large the whole universe fit in.

TPBM thinks


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me, Mon Ami, with your wealth of knowledge.
There is probably info there, as yet undiscovered....

TPBM attended a college...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 12, 2008)

Attended for one Quarter and decided it was not for me.

TPBM injured themselves recently.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2008)

Nope...sorry.

TPBM sometimes sings "When Johnny comes marching back home again" and "Dixieland"...


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2008)

Havn't sung the former in quite a while... never sang the latter...

TPBM sings in the shower...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2008)

Nope....they'd lock me up if I did.....

TPBM is a "plank owner"....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 12, 2008)

Not sure what a "plank" is. Surfboard maybe?

TPBM knows?


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2008)

I suppose a Surfboard and no, don't own it.

TPBM has a speedboat


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2008)

FYI, a "plankowner" is a sailor who puts a ship (or station) into commission.
I am a plankowner of the USS Saratoga (CVA-60).

I do not own a speedboat, but I do own a sailboat.

TPBM likes to water ski....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2008)

Never tried it Mr C...

A USS Saratoga plankowner? WOW! Any pics my good friend?

TPBM would like to see some pics too...


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2008)

Sure.... why not .... Here is the USS Saratoga (CVA-60) circa 1957

TPBM gets a free ride....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 12, 2008)

No free rides in life I'm afraid....

TPBM did something exciting this past weekend and will tell us about it.


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2008)

It rained all week-end, and I didn't feel good, so I slept quite a bit.
Nothing exciting there !!

TPBM is a scotch drinker...

Charles


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 13, 2008)

Oh yes , Penderyn , Welsh whiskey or Laprhraoig Scottish whiskey .
TPBM has scotch with water , soda or another scotch .


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

I never dilute my single malts....

TPBM doesn't either....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 17, 2008)

Actually, I do. But just a splash.

TPBM is glad Aircraft of World War II is back and running.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

You bet!!!!! EVEN with all the weirdos roaming the place....

So is TPBM....


----------



## Heinz (May 17, 2008)

Ya  Great to have it back 


TPBM had withdrawl symtoms from missing the forum


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

Still have son....

TPBM suffered even worse....


----------



## wilbur1 (May 17, 2008)

You guys dont even want to know the leghts i went too trying to get on this site! 




TPBM is going back to bed, like me


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

Naaah...it's just 2:02pm here....too early.

TPBM suffers from a severe hangover....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2008)

No, no hangover here!

TPBM will have nightmares all week over the forum being down....


----------



## Catch22 (May 17, 2008)

They've already struck!

TPBM is mad that there aren't any good teams left in the NHL playoffs.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

Boston's out!? 

TPBM couldn't care less....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2008)

Sorry... haven't taken much notice.....who is still in?

TPBM takes their Hockey Very Seriously!


----------



## ccheese (May 17, 2008)

Sorry, Mate.. not a hockey fan. I will be glued to the TV next Sunday
for the Indy 500 race, tho...

TPBM likes open wheel raceing, too.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2008)

Sorry, not in to car racing...

TPBM doesn't miss it!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2008)

Not as interesting OR fun as it used to be....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Heinz (May 18, 2008)

I really prefer touring cars or drag racing........


TPBM is buying a new car soon.........


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2008)

No, happy with what I'm driving...

TPBM has already bought a new car...


----------



## ccheese (May 18, 2008)

Not since 2001, we bought the Buick then. 

TPBM would rather drive a truck...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2008)

Nope, rather drive a retro '49 Mercury kustom or a retro/rat rod OR an original '49 Mercury Coupe...

TPBM agrees....


----------



## ccheese (May 18, 2008)

Of course, I agree. I am a truck person but I love the '49 Merc.

TPBM is taking it easy this Sunday..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2008)

Nope, have been working on a program.

TPBM plays FSX


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2008)

Have no idea what that is....

TPBM will explain....


----------



## ccheese (May 18, 2008)

I really don't know what it is, but I'll bet it's science fiction.

TPBM will explain..

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (May 18, 2008)

Nope can't help you.
TPBM wants to burn down the residence of their internet provider.


----------



## ccheese (May 18, 2008)

No... I am quite satisfied with Cox Communications, Inc. (also known as Cox Cable). I have a cable hookup and it's quite satisfactory.

TPAM seems P.O'd....

TPBM got the same impression...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 19, 2008)

yep, I think Telstra gave him the shits again

TPBM knows what Telstra is.


----------



## Heinz (May 19, 2008)

Unfortunately 


TPBM doesn't have a mobile phone..........


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 19, 2008)

I do unfortunately , it's called the joys of doing on call  .
TPBM text or talk


----------



## Heinz (May 19, 2008)

talk, much more interesting than " c u lata k by "


TPBM has been hiking recently........


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2008)

Nope....sorry.

TPBM likes to read Tolstoy, Chekhov, Dostoevsky, Pushkin.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 19, 2008)

No, not enough pictures in their books.

TPBM is a Jimmy Buffett fan.

TO


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2008)

Who ??

TPBM knows...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2008)

know the name, singer - songwriter? 

TPBM knows more...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2008)

Have no idea fellas....sorry.

TPBM will explain to us...


----------



## ccheese (May 19, 2008)

Jimmy Buffet is a country singer. He made "Margaritaville" popular.

TPBM is looking at a beautiful day wherever they are.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2008)

Indeed Mr C. The sun is shining here in Glasgow...UK.

TPBM has rain....


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2008)

Nope, we've got a beautiful day here in Pécs (Hungary) too...

TPBM wishes they had mine and Lucky's weather...


----------



## ccheese (May 19, 2008)

I've probably got it. Temp 62F (17C), slight breeze and no clouds.

TPBM lives in a colder area....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2008)

Nope. I live in the sauna that is Texas. Supposed to be 97 today.

TPBM likes mushrooms.


----------



## ccheese (May 19, 2008)

Oh Yes.. like them on spaghetti, steaks, Chinese food or just sauted.
Ummmm good.

TPBM likes raw oysters and clams..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 19, 2008)

Yek, no!!!

TPBM likes potatoes


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2008)

Sure....

TPBM can't go one week without pizza....


----------



## Marcel (May 19, 2008)

Not this week, but sometimes we don't eat pizza's in months

TPBM thinks breakfast is the most important meal of the day


----------



## ccheese (May 19, 2008)

I've heard that, Mon Ami, but I can't eat when I get up in the AM. I have
to wait several hours or I get sick.

TPBM likes a glass of wine with their meals..

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 19, 2008)

No, wine gives me a headache, rather have a cold Bud.

TPBM can't wait to see the new Indiana Jones movie.

TO


----------



## ccheese (May 19, 2008)

I won't say "I can't wait", but I'll catch it somewhere along the way.

TPBM is having company for dinner...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 20, 2008)

nah not tonight

TPBM would perhaps would like to join me?


----------



## Heinz (May 20, 2008)

Alright, except you paying for tickets up there. I will bring a few slabs as a return favour though 

TPBM is having some friends over for a party soon........


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2008)

Nah, not in the near future.

TPBM is a party animal....


----------



## ccheese (May 20, 2008)

Not any more, Mate ! Those days are gone forever.

TPBM is watching it rain... ( I am)

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2008)

It's raining sunshine right now. Not a cloud in the sky.

TPBM was or is good in sports.


----------



## ccheese (May 20, 2008)

Only in baseball. Was too short for basketball, too light for football.
I use to be able to run like the wind...

TPBM is a fisherman...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2008)

Nope, sorry Mr C.....

TPBM thinks like me, that anything with less than 8 cylinders isn't a car engine...


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 21, 2008)

How very true fella , especially with a turbo or 2 chucked in for good measure .
TPBM Aston Martin or Ferrari


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2008)

Both....

TPBM British bike or Japanese....?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 21, 2008)

british

TPBM GM or Ford?


----------



## Heinz (May 21, 2008)

GM,

for the record many cool cars have 6cylinders


TPBM loves top fuel dragsters.......


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2008)

Sorry, neutral on this one...

TPBM is into them though!


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2008)

I'm not 'into them' but like to watch them eat up a quarter mile.

TPBM has a reserved seat for the Indy 500 this Sunday.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2008)

Nope, sorry Mr C....

TPBM will tell us about "Tiny" Lund....


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2008)

"Tiny" Lund (6' 6" over 300 lbs) won the 1963 Daytona 500. Also got a medal
for saving a driver's life.

TPBM prefers chocolate over vanilla..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2008)

Wasn't he driving for Ford then with #21? 

Like 'em both Mr C....

TPBM meets up with friends every now and then for a game of poker....


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2008)

Donno what number he carried, but I know he ran out of gas on the last lap, and coasted to victory.

Havn't played poker with the boys since my Navy days.... I preferred
the "gallopin' dominoes".

TPBM has never visited a casino...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2008)

True, I don't like gambling

TPBM is going on a vacation


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes..... Mon Ami, at 1700 I am on vacation !! (Gonna miss you guys)

TPBM wants to come along with me...

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (May 21, 2008)

Why not, i need one.
TPBM is sad that the blues won the state of origen 18 to 10.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 21, 2008)

I don't know what that means.

Have a good trip Charles

TPBM needs some chocolate.


----------



## Catch22 (May 21, 2008)

I can always use some chocolate, but never really eat it.

TPBM is a chocoholic.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 22, 2008)

Not me but the G/friend is ...
TPBM Blonde or Brunette ..


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

Brunette..


TPBM is going out tonight........


----------



## ccheese (May 22, 2008)

I guess you could say that, we went out for dinner, right on the Potomac.

TPBM is a "late nighter"

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2008)

Indeed I am Mr C, I work nights.....

TPBM thinks like me that Mr C was and still is Mr Smooth....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2008)

I'll agree with that! 

TPBM would like a chocolate sundae without nuts...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2008)

With or without nuts...I'm not that bothered...

TPBM likes his coffee black and strong....


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

I like it strong with a touch of milk........


TPBM drinks tea only.......


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2008)

Aw cr*p clashed with Heinz...
don't mind either, prefer coffee but I like my milk and 2 sugars.....

TPBM is a hot chocolate man!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2008)

Once and a while after Ice Fishing on a cold day.

TPBM needs to take a couple more days of to recover from the Vacation they just took (I do, my body is aching all over from my time off in the woods).


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2008)

Damn right mate...

TPBM misses the detective stories on the radio from their youth....


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2008)

"Only the Shadow knows.....!"

Do I ever! Great radio!

TPBM doesn't own a radio.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2008)

I do....

And I listen to a Swedish radiostation that I found when I was in Sweden....plays great music, anything from '40 to some of todays music...

TPBM will tell us their pet pieve(?).....


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2008)

Grey cars driving in fog without lights on!

TPBM thinks thats petty.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2008)

Nope, got a grey truck and can see you point.

TPBM will explain to me why some bars serve Pickled Eggs?


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

Maybe some people like to eat them?

TPBM doesn't think so


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2008)

I suppose. Just wondering, seems to be a bar thingy that I noticed while out in a small town bar this past week. Seems they eat them with thier Beer. Did not try them as I did not want to run the risk of any stomach problems.

TPBM is almost out of Vacation time for the year.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

Well, I'm saving them for the newborn we'll get at the end of the year.

TPBM is going on holiday in Switzerland


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2008)

I wish. Would like to make a grand tour of Europe, Germany, Belgium, Norway, Sweden, Italy, Spain, France. Would be drinking many beers along the way if I ever could afford it.

TPBM drinks Budweiser and it hasn't made them any more intelligent.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

Nope, right now I'm drinking "De Koninck" something you should try when you go to Belgium. And don't forget to stop by in my little country.

TPBM knows a Dutch beer


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2008)

I remember drinking Grolsch beer from a big green rubber stoppered flip top in my younger days. Was alway skunked from the trip overseas and the sunlight getting to it through the Green bottles. 

TPBM rides a mountain bike through the mountains regularly.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

it's not called "Low Countries" for nothing

TPBM likes to ride his bike through the mud


----------



## Henk (May 22, 2008)

No, hate getting full of mud.

TPBM wished he had a better bike because his is giving him trouble.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2008)

Sorry don't have a bike.....haven't ridden one for ages....

TPBM rides a bike further than Erich does...if that's possible?


----------



## Henk (May 22, 2008)

No, use to do that, but my bike is giving me to much sh*t and I would rather walk, but I miss it. Erich do you not have a extra bike for me mate? LOL

TPBM have a car that does not use any gas or diesel.


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

yup, cause i don't drive it that much at the moment.....


TPBM wished they owned an oil field..........


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 23, 2008)

Too right I do , one step higher on the ladder towards world domination . 
TPBM know anything about re-wiring my garage


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 23, 2008)

not too good with wiring mate, although I am going to havea crack at wiring up a shift kit when I get it

TPBM's car is so fast it scares them


----------



## Henk (May 23, 2008)

No, the clock is limited at 200km/h (124miles/h).

TPBM drives a Mustang GT 500 classic.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 23, 2008)

No, but I do drive a '79 L-82 'Vette.

TPBM is a gearhead.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2008)

Nope!...sorry.

TPBM is taking a helicopter ride on the weekend...


----------



## Heinz (May 23, 2008)

very much doubt that but who knows right?

TPBM prefers to exercise in the morning.........


----------



## Henk (May 23, 2008)

Nope, would rather sleep before going to work or sleep off last nights rough drinking spree.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2008)

TPAM forgot to give a TPBM question.

TPBM will go to a Memorial Day service this weekend instead of going on a mini vacation.


----------



## Marcel (May 23, 2008)

Nope, did that a few weeks ago on may 4th, memorial day for fallen soldiers since 1940

TPBM is sitting in the sun


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2008)

Nope, sitting at work looking out my window. Unfortunately my window overlooks the company warehouse;(

TPBM has a major lack of enthusiasm for work today.


----------



## ccheese (May 23, 2008)

correct-a-mundo... guess that's 'cause I'm on vacation...

TPBM misses me...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 23, 2008)

We all do Mr C....

TPBM enjoys reading Plato, Socrates and Aristotle....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2008)

Can't say that I've ever read any of them, maybe in my younger years, but I have blocked much of those years from my memory.

TPBM is going to cook up something really good over the weekend.


----------



## ccheese (May 24, 2008)

Not going to cook at all, my friend. Going to eat out.

TPBM has a special friend in mind, this Memorial Day.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2008)

sorry Charles, no one in particular....

TPBM is tired...but refuses to go to bed....


----------



## Aussie1001 (May 25, 2008)

Nup i'm caffine powered and at the moment i'm wired.
give it half an hour tho.....
TPBM has missed me....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2008)

Jeez, Aussie where ya been....did I miss you or not????.......still thinking about it..... 

TPBM wants all the gory details of Aussie's absence....


----------



## Aussie1001 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks wayne it's things like that which make me happy i've got a councilor.

as whats happend to me.
It's quite simple, senior schooling.
teachers screaming for assignmets and the like.
oh well i wont bother you with my life.
TPBM will change the topic for me.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2008)

Errmmm....

TPBM like blues...


----------



## ccheese (May 25, 2008)

I can listen to anyhing that's soft and quiet.

TPBM is going to the Memorial Day festivities in their town...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 26, 2008)

Nope, we had that 5th of may

TPBM has a day off today


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM enjoys the sunshine at the moment....


----------



## A4K (May 26, 2008)

Oh yeah!

Bloody roasting outside...outside. I'm inside "working", he he....

TPBM is at work too.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2008)

Not for another 7 and 1/2 hours....

TPBM wish that the weekends were longer...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2008)

damn straight, mate! Friday and Monday inclusive would be good...

TPBM agrees.....


----------



## ccheese (May 26, 2008)

Absolutely.....

TPBM is watching the rain....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 26, 2008)

I did 'till 5 minutes ago

TPBM is working indoor


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2008)

Nah, not working just enjoying this forum...if you call that work indoors?

TPBM can't get through the day without their forum fix!!


----------



## A4K (May 26, 2008)

Bloody oath! You guys are practically family!

TPBM thinks the same..


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2008)

Brothers mate, BROTHERS....

TPBM agrees...


----------



## A4K (May 26, 2008)

Yes, but we have some sisters too.. (including that 'Lucky' guy when he's wearing his kilt..Oh! That was you?? Uh...la la la..I'll be off now...!

TPBM thinks Lucky wears a kilt just to show off his sexy legs


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2008)

So you noticed them too, eh? Nice shapely and strong...
Wearing a kilt is cool....

TPBM is up to something...


----------



## A4K (May 26, 2008)

I'll bet wearing a kilt is cool - especially in the scottish highlands with that cold wind blowing up your a*se..

Up to something? No, just stooging around the forum..

TPBM is too...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2008)

Guilty as charged mate!

TPBM is interested in archeology....


----------



## A4K (May 26, 2008)

Yep, sure am! Went to the town centre in the weekend and photographed some roman building remains they uncovered in december while digging the foundations for a new hotel - project on hold. Came home with 2000 year old bull horns (!) and a shaped corner stone... (It's going to be trashed anyway - they trashed an ancient burial ground and buildings just last week  - uncovered while digging underground parking... )

TPBM is also an 'amateur archaeologist'


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2008)

Not really, but I do enjoy archeology...damn interesting stuff!

TPBM wonders what happened to the weekend....


----------



## ccheese (May 26, 2008)

Yes, I do, I had a five day weekend... and it's all gone.

TPBM goes back to work tomorrow, too.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2008)

Tonight actually.....(siiiigh)

TPBM is a New Zealander....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2008)

Nope. Texan

TPBM is a Texan too.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2008)

Nope....Swede.

TPBM is wrecked....


----------



## ccheese (May 26, 2008)

Wrecked ? You mean inebriated, ossified or drunk ? I don't think so !
What would my AA sponsor think ?

TPBM likes a nip now and then...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2008)

More now than then!!!!

TPBM likes beans.


----------



## ccheese (May 26, 2008)

Yes, I do. Campbells pork and, or lima or pinto and even green beans.

TPBM is very tired tonight....

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 26, 2008)

Well, I am feeling a bit sleepy.

TPBM had a good Memorial Day.


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2008)

Yes I am.

TPBM had BBQ pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2008)

Yes, I love them

TPBM has tried them too.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2008)

Nope...

Sorry Mr C, with wrecked I meant tired, exhausted, run down... 

TPBM is TPAM...


----------



## Bf109_g (May 27, 2008)

TPAM? I'm confused Lucky...

TPBM wants to get a PS3


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

No, saving for an airbrush.

TPBM is The Person Above Me


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2008)

Nope, sorry A4K...

TPBM....will tell us their favorite actor/actress....


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

Too many great actors/actresses to list a favourite. My girl loves George Clooney and Bruce Willis though...boy am I in trouble if they ever hit town...!!!

TPBM will visit me in Hungary to check out the preserved archaeology...


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2008)

No because I am preserved archaeology...
TPMB has not wished Evangilder a happy birthday yet.


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

Oh, but I have!

TPBM would take up jogging if their partner looked like Trackend's av.


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2008)

Oops, clashed with A4K.

Nope, don't do jogging...

TPBM likes his coffee like he likes his women, hot, blonde and sweet...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2008)

Yup...don't have to be just blonde though....

TPBM is of Scandinavian heritage....


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

Nej, jag ar Nya Zeelander !

TPBM is a hybrid of nationalities


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 27, 2008)

Yep, German, English, and Norwegian. 

TPBM has some Native American blood mixed into thier bloodline.


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2008)

Nope, got a lot of Dutch, tho.....

TPBM cannot swim....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2008)

Indeed I can Mr C...

TPBM is afraid of heights....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 27, 2008)

Nope, don't like jumping from them though.

TPBM rescued a lost pet recently.


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2008)

Nope.... Would if I could tho...

TPBM is a cat person....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 27, 2008)

Don't mind Cat's as long as someone else owns them and they are not allowed to free roam as my neighbors cat does. Killing birds and the ducklings at the pond next to the house. I make it a point to scare the living daylights out of that cat every time I see him sneaking through my yard.

TPBM thinks I'm too mean to the neighbors Cat.


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2008)

Not at all.... actually, you're my kinda guy !

TPBM likes to bowl....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 27, 2008)

Boooooooring

TPBM can speak an european language (no amercan English is not one of them  )


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 27, 2008)

A few German cuss words is about all I know. 

TPBM knows more swear words than the average person.


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2008)

Are you thinking the average person is not military or ex-military ?

TPBM likes to compete...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 28, 2008)

with the knowledge of swear words? I'm in!

TPBM is going out for dinner tonight


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2008)

Nope. eating in...

TPBM loves desserts....


----------



## ccheese (May 28, 2008)

Not much on sweets... gotta watch my girlish figure, you know....

TPBM, like me, is watching it rain...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2008)

This time I'm doing just that Mr C....

TPBM wish for rain....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 28, 2008)

Nope, had storms over the weekend. Time for things to dry out and warm up.

TPBM has allerigies bringing him down this morning.


----------



## ccheese (May 28, 2008)

Nope.... don't have any that I am aware of. 

TPBM has a spiritual advisor....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 28, 2008)

Yes I do, Jesus Christ is his name, do not need any others.

TPBM has a different spiritual advisor than mine.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2008)

Yes and no....

TPBM is daydreaming ALOT...!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 28, 2008)

Always do!

TPBM is getting ready to retire.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 28, 2008)

Not even close!!!!

TPBM wished they had a mandatory nap time at work like they did when they were in Kinderdarden.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2008)

H*LL YEAH...!

TPBM already has that....


----------



## ccheese (May 28, 2008)

Yea.... it's called "a nooner". Cop 40 winks at lunchtime...

TPBM is upset about something.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 28, 2008)

Yep, umpteenth cold this Winter/Spring...being ill is getting old this year!!!

TPBM thinks a good pull off the Whisky Bottle will cure my ills.


----------



## Aussie1001 (May 28, 2008)

Could just be what the doctor ordered 
TPBM thinks that it should rain everyday except on weekends.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 29, 2008)

not everyday

TPBM has seen the show Ice Road Truckers and will tell us what they think of it


----------



## ccheese (May 29, 2008)

In a word.....It sucks ! What a waste of time. 

TPBM is into comedy sit-coms.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2008)

Enjoy some...and others...well.....

TPBM has taped this weeks episode of Dogfights to watch later....like me!


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2008)

Nup 


TPBM has bought some new music recently.........


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 29, 2008)

Not in a long time.

TPBM will be working on his vehicle today.

TO


----------



## ccheese (May 29, 2008)

Nope.... the truck is running fine. Sanded and painted the wiper arms, last week-end, tho...

TPBM is going to take a friend to lunch, today...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 29, 2008)

Not today. standing bet with buddy that gas prices in MN will hit $4.00 per gallon before July 4th. Looser buys lunch for the other. I thought it was going to go over the top lat week, but it stopped short.

TPBM had an un-satisfying breakfast this morning.


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2008)

Nah wasn't too bad, missed lunch though 


TPBM loves their power tools.............


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 29, 2008)

They do make life easier, but I like working with wood working handtools better. Nothing like making something by hand without the use of electricity. 

TPBM is an accoplished wood worker.


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Nope, but pretty good at it.

TPBM had a great night of sleep and is thinking of me not sleeping at all.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

That would be something....me, a good night sleep when I work nightshift...I'd get my b*lls kicked...

TPBM had a goof night sleep though...


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

I wish.

TPBM would love to have me work for him/her.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2008)

hmmm, depends, you like working in a metal fabrication shop? If so, I'll ask the boss! 

TPBM knows how to weld


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Not exactly, but I can learn, nothing is impossible.

TPBM loves history all in all.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2008)

yeah, I'm a bit of a history buff especially modern history

TPBM is sick of their job.


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

No, just want a extra income to be financially secure in the times we find our selfs here in SA.

TPBM would give anything for his dream job.


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2008)

The only thing better than my job would be as job where you go to work at 
1200, get an hour for lunch, and get off at 1300. I have a good job...

TPBM is looking toward retirement....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 30, 2008)

Oh no, I want to work  

TPBM has about 10 years left before retirement.


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Nope, me 21, long time since I can think of that.

TPBM does not work at all, he/she have enough cash.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

If only mate, if only....

TPBM like me, sees the members of this not only as friends, but also as brothers...


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Amen, Les the big brother around here.

TPBM almost cried when the site was down.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

Almost called 911....

TPBM still suffers from the experience....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2008)

nah....breaking news thread cures all ailments.... 

TPBM is still a bit shaky though...


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Yup, almost broke my modem supplied by the crappy internet supplier, I hate them and when I saw the other websites work I calmed down.

TPBM started thinking of ideas of getting the site back online.


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2008)

No, I actually thought it had been closed down....

TPBM likes to walk in the rain...

Charles


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Yes, when I am highly pissed off, do not touch me I will kick the living sh*t out of you. If my feet stay dry I am happy the rest of my body can get wet as hell.

TPBM hate to fight.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

Well, yes.....

TPBM can tapdance(?)


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2008)

I'm a lover... not a fighter...

TPBM likes a glass of wine with dinner...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 30, 2008)

Not much of a wine drinker. A good Beer with dinner or a Glass of Whiskety afterwards is good once and a while though.

TPBM drinks Mead.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 30, 2008)

No....drink Jack.

TPBM is going to the beach.

TO


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2008)

Nope.... Live in Va. Beach, but don't go there....

TPBM thinks that's strange...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 30, 2008)

Nope, not really. Too much commotion for my liking.

TPBM is going for a hike in the woods this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2008)

You would be very hard pressed to find a "woods" (i.e. forrest) in this neck
of the woods. Too much construction....

TPBM wants a nice condo on the beach...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 30, 2008)

Would prefer a nice shack in the forrest. Nothing fancy.

TPBM likes to live in luxury.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

Indeed....who doesn't? 

TPBM has a date this weekend....


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2008)

Yea... with a bucket of paint, paint brush, roller and a ceiling !

TPBM hates to paint...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2008)

I do

TPBM would is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 30, 2008)

Yep, going to try to build some jigs and clamps to aid in the guitar building project. Also have to get a bunch of stuff ready for next weekends Bow (Archery) building gathering.

TPBM would like to own an all original Winchester made M1 Garand Rifle.


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2008)

Nope, I rather have an original 1959 Les Paul Standard

TPBM thinks you cannot hunt very well with a Les Paul


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 30, 2008)

If you could manage to sneak up to the prey nice and close and club them over the head with the Les Paul. It should be heavy enough to take it out with one blow.

TPBM will buy Marcel and myself a nice 59 Les Paul Standard if they win the Lottery this weekend, make mine a lefty. Throw in a Marshall Plexi Amp or a Fender Bassman for each as well.


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2008)

Deal, Bucky, I'll go for the Marshall as an amp

TPBM likes to hike


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 30, 2008)

Yep, think I'll put in a couple hours tonight if the rain holds off.

TPBM wished man made Global warming would finally come to my city and warm it up for a change!!!


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2008)

I don't know.... Va. Beach set a record low, yesterday morning, with a 42F.
Today it was 54F at 0700.

TPBM wonders if spring will ever come....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (May 30, 2008)

It will........



TPBM like me would like a 57 stratocaster.............


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2008)

nah I'm more of a gibson man, give a les paul custom or a 68 SG

TPBM will tell us what kind of guitar Tony Iommi uses.


----------



## Heinz (May 30, 2008)

SG Gibson, down tuned because of his finger tips


TPBM prefers the drums........


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2008)

Only if they are played by Peart, Moon, or Bonham.

TPBM begs to differ.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2008)

nah I totally agree with your choices matt, Keith moon is one of my favourite drummers

TPBM if they have one, will tell us their favourite song from the who.


----------



## Heinz (May 30, 2008)

behind blue eyes.........classic


TPBM prefers The Who over Zeppelin........


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2008)

The Seeker

TPBM will tell me their favorite Rush song.


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2008)

Jinx. You owe me a coke, Heinz.

And yes I do prefer The Who over Zep

TPBM owns two shovels.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 31, 2008)

well I dont, the old man does

TPBM owns two rakes


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2008)

Yep, both with tines.

TPBM has a broadcast fertilizer. (Jesus I'm bored)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 31, 2008)

yeah we have one, haven't used it in a while though,

TPBM has a cure for matt's boredom.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2008)

Sorry, just woke up here....8.40am.

TPBM has some ideas for Matt...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2008)

Man, that's easy....Breaking News Thread... 


TPBM has cereal for breakfast every morning..


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2008)

Can't say that I have...

TPBM will tell us about their national flag...


----------



## ccheese (May 31, 2008)

It's Red, White and Blue, and recognized all over the world.

TPBM needs to cut his lawn...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2008)

Nope....need to do something about front though...up for it Mr C? You'll get free hands to do what you want....

TPBM will tell us Alexander the Great or Hannibal...


----------



## Heinz (May 31, 2008)

Alexander the great, fantastic name 

ok matt 1 coke coming your way

TPBM is enjoying a refreshing drink as they type.......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2008)

Nope, not yet anyway....

TPBM likes cocktails....


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2008)

Yes but too early in the morning.

TPBM has one of those electronic clock/weather stations (atomic clock updates, temp, humidty, multiple zones, forecasts, moon phases, etc)


----------



## ccheese (May 31, 2008)

Yes, I do. I have one on a pole in the back yards, tells me all I want to know about the present weather, and what's going to happen and when. Even the dew point, if you're interested...

TPBM gets his weather info from the TV...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2008)

Nope. Sure don't. In fact don't watch hardly any of the boobtube.

TPBM has a big screen TV over 60 inches.


----------



## ccheese (May 31, 2008)

Nope... I think mine is 29 inches.... The TV, that is !!

TPBM is cooking on the grill tonight...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2008)

Nope. Wish I was though. Decided earlier to make beef stirfry. Been marinating all day.

TPBM loves chinese food.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2008)

I like it....

TPBM loves Indian food...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2008)

Nah, can't take to it....

TPBM is a Curry man!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sure, curry is nice....

TPBM has a secret chili reciept....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2008)

No, can't say that I have...

TPBM has a secret recipe for chilli though... but they are not going to share it!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2008)

Nope... Like my chili right out of the can. I don' do "hot"...

TPBM is just going to lay around today...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 1, 2008)

No, got some outdoor stuff to do, but nothing too strenuous.

TPBM is going fishing today.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nope, sorry....no fishing water here in Glasgow....

TPBM is planning a hunting trip in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2008)

Nope, don't like hunting

TPBM will tell us about their favorite music


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Rockabilly....

TPBM will tell us their favorite sport...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2008)

Drinking beer

TPBM likes that sport, too


----------



## trackend (Jun 1, 2008)

Hic 
TPBM ishh not meeeeeeee 
"farewell, another Pint of gut buster inn keeper if you pleez"


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm nnnnnoootttt s s s ure.

TPBM is sitting in the sun


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2008)

Oops......

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2008)

Not exactly, Mon Ami, altho I have been working in the sun. Planting my veggie garden, albeit a month late...

TPBM drives on the wrong side of the road.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2008)

That depends on which side you consider "wrong"

TPBM thinks one should always drive on the left side


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Isn't that the right side, to drive on the left..?

TPBM wonder what I've been sniffing or drinking...


----------



## Henk (Jun 1, 2008)

Yup.

TPBM would love know what you sniffed or drank Wurger.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Beer i think.......




TPBM is hanging out with the dog and havin some cold beers right now (i am)


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't have a dog, or cat either. No birds or fish or rodents. Would like a 
cold beer, but my AA sponsor would kill me.

TPBM doesn't drink alcohol, either...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 1, 2008)

Alcohol? It's my only vice.

TPBM is not going to work tomorrow.

TO


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 2, 2008)

you're right, gotta go back to school for the rest of the week, then back to work

TPBM always uses ketchup (or tomato sauce) on their meals


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM will tell us who wrote this....

"I have set eyes on the wall of lofty Babylon on which is a road for chariots, and the statue of Zeus by the Alpheus, and the hanging gardens, and the Colossus of the Sun, and the huge labour of the high pyramids, and the vast tomb of Mausolus; but when I saw the house of Artemis that mounted to the clouds, those other marvels lost their brilliancy, and I said, 'Lo, apart from Olympus, the Sun never looked on aught so grand."


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry no friggin' idea.....??

TPBM will enlighten me/us....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 2, 2008)

Antipater, a Macedonian general in the days of Alexander the Great.

TPBM has seen The Great Pyramids of Giza.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2008)

Only on the idiotbox....! 

TPBM WOULD like to visit the Pyramids....up close and personal..


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, but I have places that interest me more.

TPBM has already seem them


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2008)

I have seem them, but only from the air. 

TPBM is not interested in Egyptian lore....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sure am Mr C, among other things...

TPBM is bored....


----------



## A4K (Jun 2, 2008)

Sshhhhh - you're keeping me awake.....

TPBM resembles the Sphinx...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2008)

Only in the nose.......

TPBM likes "bear claws"....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, been many many years since I've had one though. 

TPBM does not like sweets.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2008)

I do....very much. 

TPBM has a something to celibrate soon...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2008)

Yesterday, my boy..... Was Edna Mae's 73rd birthday. Good time was had
by all !!

TPBM is a tea drinker...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2008)

Not much, usually when I have a cold I'll drink some Green Tea or maybe some Black.

TPBM did not sleep well all weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2008)

No, I didn't. The wife has a bad cold and kinda kept me awake. I made up
for it Sunday afternoon, tho...

TPBM likes a good afternoon nap.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sure...and a very but belated Happy Birthday to your good lady Mr C...!

TPBM is a lefty....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, as was my Mother and younger Sister and 90% of my cousins on my Mothers side of the family.

TPBM had a warbird fly over thier house recently and will tell us what it was.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2008)

A Ventura or a harpoon on may 5th (liberation day)

TPBM will tell me what it was


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2008)

There's a guy in Va. Beach that has several flyable WW-II warbirds. He
fly's his N3N quite a bit.

TPBM have flown in a warbird....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2008)

C-47 Skytrain way back on the late seventies. Just like riding a rollercoaster when the plane banked into a turn.

TPBM has driven in excess of 150 MPH.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 2, 2008)

Not quite, but did 135 in my 1976 280Z.

TPBM had his driver license revoked at one time.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2008)

No, Iv'e been a good boy 

TPBM is a lead foot and has had numerous speeding fines...


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Jun 3, 2008)

Not me , never been caught .
TPBM been through the sound barrier


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 3, 2008)

nah, it would be nice though!

TPBM's car is capable of exceeding the sound barrier


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2008)

Nah.....not in this life time...

TPBM has a very large DVD collection...


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Jun 3, 2008)

300 at the last count , what can I say I'm just nuts about film or just a sad lonely man with no mates 
TPBM looking forwards to the Olympic games .


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, will tune into as much as I can... 

TPBM has walked along the Great wall of China...


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Jun 3, 2008)

No chance , far to much like hard work 
TPBM couch potato or fitness fanatic


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2008)

Neither, actually. Work outside in the yard quite a bit, plus a full time
job keeps me slim and trim.

TPBM saves everything, never throws anything away....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2008)

No, I throw a lot of stuff away but I still have too large of a pile of junk I'll most likely never use lyig around.

TPBM knows as soon as I throw some of this stuff away I will need it for something.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2008)

Isn't that Riley's Law ? After you throw it away, you'll need it !

TPBM knows all about Murphy's Law....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2008)

I know it can get you in trouble

TPBM wants a puppy


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, and nice English Lab. But don't have the time to spend to train it.

TPBM likes a different Dog breed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2008)

They're all good in one way or another....

TPBM was born at a very young in a house that he'd built himself...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> ...
> TPBM was born at a very young, in a house that he'd built himself...



Could we get a translation of this please ?

TPBM can't figure it out either....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope, was waiting for someone else to figure it out. I think it's something like what came first, the Chicken or the Egg

TPBM is Lucky and will re-submit his last question in a more user friendly manner.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry....

TPBM was born at a very young age in a house that he'd built himself...

Better?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, I was born at a very young age (Zero years old to be exact), but not in a house I built with my own hands 

TPBM was born in the house his father build and lived there during much of his youth.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope, my father was not very good at building, but I did live there until I was 19.

TPBM still lives in the same town as his parents


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope, I live in Glasgow/UK, they live in Ostersund/Sweden...

TPBM likes to play chess....


----------



## Trebor (Jun 3, 2008)

true c: but I have no one to play with, so I just play against myself or the comp.

TNP is working on a model, atm.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope, working on building an acoustic guitar. 

TPBM thinks it would be cheaper to just buy a pre-made guitar than to build one.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2008)

Yea.... have two under construction .... a bf-109 and a Stuka.
Both are rubber powered flying (balsa/tissue) models...

TPBM is going out for dinner

Charles


----------



## Trebor (Jun 3, 2008)

false, it ain't even dinner yet XD

TNP wants to work on a model of the Spirit of St. Louis.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope, I like fighters and medium bombers...

TPBM misses my Polish buddie, Wurger.... (I do)

Charles


----------



## Trebor (Jun 3, 2008)

very true (he's my best friend on here)

TNP loves to show off their masterpiece models.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Haven't built any....yet! 

TPBM is a mastercraftsman....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 4, 2008)

I wish!

TPBM wishes they can build models like wayne and wurger (I know I do!)


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, I do. Amazing craftsmanship, no doubt about it.

TPBM is planning a big week-end...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2008)

certainly got plans but wouldn't say they were big.....

TPBM is enjoying a great sunset...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 4, 2008)

Nope. Its 7:49am here!

TPBM likes anchovies on his pizza.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is married to their highschool sweetheart....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nope, never had a on-going high school sweatheart. 

TPBM lives the single life and is too old to be tamed and changed.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2008)

Wrong ! Been married for 52 years...... Yes, I'm too old, but for different
reasons.

TPBM is single, but looking real hard...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes and not really....

TPBM enjoys fishing every now and then....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, have not fished on open water for nearly three years now. Do most of my fishing on frozen water the last couple years.

TPBM is in need of some solitute and peace and quiet.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2008)

Can always use peace quiet.....

TPBM owns a nice shotgun...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

You bet!

So does TPBM...

Oooopssss.....collided with Mr C!

I don't own a shotgun...

TPBM would love to test fire the MG42....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yep, that woudl be fun. Would also like to get the barrel put back on my M1 Garand receiver so I can shoot it some.

TPBM is a member of a Sportsmans Club.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2008)

Nope..... don't belong to any "clubs", A couple of "fraternal organizations",
but no clubs.....

TPBM would like to learn to fly...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

H*ll yeah!!

TPBM is a cool cat...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2008)

In my own mind I am.

TPBM believes in re-incarnation and will tell us what they want to come back into this world as.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Claudia Schiffers bra .
TPBM cats or dogs person


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2008)

both....

TPBM is tired


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 5, 2008)

yep sure am

TPBM watches too much TV


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Jun 5, 2008)

you've never seen the dross that is British TV .
TPBM out for a beer tonight


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2008)

Nope. home with the Missus...and a coffee....

TPBM has a glass of orange Juice with breakfast...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 5, 2008)

Sometimes...... actually FOR breakfast !

TPAM is an Aussie

TPBM is a Kiwi...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jun 5, 2008)

Nah Aussie............


TPBM has an early start tomorrow.............


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep afraid so , 05.00 U.K. time .
TPBM likes those early mornings


----------



## ccheese (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep.... got the day off tomorrow..... driving to Dover AFB..

TPBM wants to come along....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2008)

Indeed he does....

TPBM has been to USS Yorktown....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nope, would like to though.

TPBM is looking forward to an extended weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 5, 2008)

No, it won't be 'extended' but it will be lots of fun, at the Reading Airshow.

TPBM will take it easy this week-end....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, weekend of building bows and BS'ing with group of Traditional Archers. Would like to go with Charles to the Reading Airshow, too long of a drive though.

TPBM want's to see pics from the Reading Airshow (P-61 BlackWidow hopefully .)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 5, 2008)

You bet cha I do.

TPBM does too.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 5, 2008)

Yea man ! Me, njaco and TO will all have cameras. We hope to flood this
forum with good pictures.

TPBM will tell us about lutefisk.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lutefisk (lutfisk), in Norway, in Sweden and the Swedish-speaking areas in Finland (lipeäkala in Finnish) is a traditional dish of the Nordic countries made from stockfish (air-dried whitefish) and soda lye (lut). Its name literally means "lye fish", owing to the fact that it is made with caustic soda or potash lye.



*Preparation*

Lutefisk in a Norwegian market.Lutefisk is made from air-dried whitefish (normally cod, but ling is also used), prepared with lye, in a sequence of particular treatments. The first treatment is to soak the stockfish in cold water for five to six days (with the water changed daily). The saturated stockfish is then soaked in an unchanged solution of cold water and lye for an additional two days. The fish will swell during this soaking, attaining an even larger size than in its original (undried) state, while its protein content decreases by more than 50 percent, producing its famous jelly-like consistency. When this treatment is finished, the fish (saturated with lye) has a pH value of 11–12, and is therefore caustic. To make the fish edible, a final treatment of yet another four to six days of soaking in cold water (also changed daily) is needed. Eventually, the lutefisk is ready to be cooked.

In Finland, the traditional reagent used is birch ash. It contains high amounts of potassium carbonate and hydrocarbonate, giving the fish more mellow treatment than sodium hydroxide (lyestone). It is important to not incubate the fish too long in the lye, because saponification of the fish fats may occur, effectively rendering the fish fats into soap. The term for such spoiled fish in Finnish is saippuakala (soap fish).


*Cooking*

Cooking pots at a church supper: with this method, the lutefisk was boiled for about five minutes, until translucent, then promptly served.After the preparation, the lutefisk is saturated with water and must therefore be cooked carefully so that it does not fall into pieces.

Lutefisk does not need any additional water for the cooking; it is sufficient to place it in a pan, salt it, seal the lid tightly, and let it steam cook under a very low heat for 20–25 minutes. It is also possible to do this in an oven. There, the fish is put in an ovenproof dish, covered with aluminium foil, and baked at 225 °C (435 °F) for 40–50 minutes.

Another option is to parboil lutefisk. Wrap the lutefisk in cheesecloth and gently boil until tender. This usually takes a very short time, so care must be taken to watch the fish and remove it before it is ready to fall apart. Prepare a white sauce to serve over the lutefisk.

Lutefisk sold in North America may also be cooked in a microwave oven. The average cooking time is 8-10 minutes per whole fish (a package of two fish sides) at high power in a covered glass cooking dish, preferably made of heat resistant glass. The cooking time will vary, depending upon the power of the microwave oven.

When cooking and eating lutefisk, it is important to clean the lutefisk and its residue off of pans, plates, and utensils immediately. Lutefisk left overnight becomes nearly impossible to remove. Sterling silver should never be used in the cooking, serving or eating of lutefisk, which will permanently ruin silver. Stainless steel utensils are recommended instead.


*Eating*

Norwegian Constitution Day dinner in the United States, with lutefisk, lefse, and meatballs.In the Nordic Countries, the "season" for lutefisk starts early in November and typically continues through Christmas. Lutefisk is also very popular in Nordic-North American areas of Canada, especially the prairie regions and the large Finnish community at Sointula on Malcolm Island in the province of British Columbia, and the United States, particularly in the Upper Midwest.

Lutefisk is usually served with a variety of side dishes, including, but not limited to, bacon, green peas, green pea stew, potatoes, lefse, gravy, mashed rutabaga, white sauce, melted or clarified butter, syrup, geitost (goat cheese), or "old" cheese (gammelost). In the United States, in particular, it is sometimes eaten together with meatballs. Side dishes vary greatly from family to family and region to region, and can be a source of jovial contention when eaters of different "traditions" of lutefisk dine together.

Today, akvavit and beer often accompany the meal due to its use at festive and ceremonial occasions (and most eaters, regardless of side dish preferences, will argue that these beverages complement the meal perfectly). This is a recent innovation, however; due to its preservative qualities, lutefisk has traditionally been a common "everyday" meal in wintertime.

The dish has sometimes subjected Nordic-Americans to jokes about the personality traits "produced" as a side effect of the consumption of chemically-treated white fish. Lutefisk prepared from cod is somewhat notorious, even in Scandinavia, for its intense odor. Conversely, lutefisk prepared from pollock or haddock contains almost no odor.

Lutefisk has its fair share of devotees: in 2001, Norwegians consumed 2,055 tonnes of lutefisk in their homes and approximately 560 tonnes in restaurants[citation needed]. (To put this quantity in perspective, 2400 tons would fill approximately 80 full size semi trucks or a medium length goods train). Annual sales of lutefisk in North America exceed those in Norway.

The taste of well prepared lutefisk is very mild, and often the white sauce is spiced with pepper or other strong tasting spices to bring out the flavour.

(Wikipedia)

*TPBM* like me, has blue eyes....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep. And dirty blonde hair.

and thanks Lucky for confirming that I'm alittle topical in the "Lucky" thread! 

TPBM has visited the USS "New Jersey".


----------



## ccheese (Jun 5, 2008)

No, but I've been on board both Iowa and Wisconsin.

TPBM has been in a storm at sea....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2008)

I hate fish.....so, thanks but no thanks.

TPBM would like to try this dish out...

*Surströmming*
From Wikipedia, 

Surströmming ("soured (Baltic) herring") is a northern Swedish delicacy consisting of fermented Baltic herring. Surströmming is sold in cans, which when opened release a strong smell. Because of the smell, the dish is often eaten outdoors. However, opening the can under water somewhat lessens the smell, as well as prevents the person opening it from being soaked in brine, as the fermentation often builds up a considerable pressure inside the can.

The herring is caught in spring, when it is in prime condition and just about to spawn. The herring are fermented in barrels for one to two months, then tinned where the fermentation continues. Half a year to a year later, gases have built up sufficiently for the once cylindrical tins to bulge into a more rounded shape. These unusual containers of surströmming can be found in supermarkets all over Sweden. However, certain airlines have banned the tins on their flights, considering the pressurized containers to be potentially dangerous. Species of Haloanaerobium bacteria are responsible for the in-can ripening. These bacteria produce carbon dioxide and a number of compounds that account for the unique odor: pungent propionic acid, rotten-egg hydrogen sulfide, rancid-butter butyric acid, and vinegary acetic acid.

One proposed explanation of the origins of this method of preservation is that it began long ago, when brining food was quite expensive due to the cost of salt. When fermentation was used, just enough salt was required to keep the fish from rotting. The salt raises the osmotic pressure of the brine above the zone where bacteria responsible for rotting (decomposition of proteins) can prosper and prevents decomposition of fish proteins into oligopeptides and amino acids. Instead the osmotic conditions enable the Haloanaerobium bacteria to prosper and decompose the fish glycogen into organic acids, giving it the sour (acidic) properties.

Historically also other fatty fish, like salmon and whitefish, have been fermented not unlike surströmming, and the original gravlax has resembled surströmming.


*Eating surströmming*

Surströmming with potatoes, onion on tunnbröd.Surströmming is often eaten with a kind of bread known as tunnbröd, literally "thin bread". This thin, either soft or crispy bread (not to be confused with crisp bread) comes in big square sheets. The bread is buttered and then topped with some chopped (usually red) onions and boiled potatoes that have been peeled and sliced. The potatoes are of a special kind, called mandelpotatis or almond potatoes.

A whole fish is forked from the tin and sliced down the middle. Its soft insides are removed, including the dark gray roe, and then the fish is to be opened up like a book. The red flesh is stamped with a fork, loosening the bone and so that it can be filleted. Small pieces are then cut ready for the sandwich. The final touch is a big dollop of gräddfil (fat fermented milk) or sometimes the french equivalent crème fraîche (which is quite similar to gräddfil but even richer in fat). The soft tunnbröd can then be folded or rolled up, while the crispy variety is usually eaten as a sandwich.

The surströmming sandwich is traditionally served with a glass of cold milk and a snaps. As surströmming is both sour-tasting and salty, it induces thirst. Beer has also become popular, although the combined effects of the surströmming and the release of carbon dioxide from the beer can be quite unpleasant for some time after the meal.

Lots of people do not care for surströmming, and it is generally considered to be an acquired taste. Conversely, it is a food which is subject to strong passions (as is lutefisk), and occasionally people like the taste on first try. In May 2005, the first surströmming museum in the world was opened in Skeppsmalen, 30 km north of Örnsköldsvik, a town at the northern end of Höga Kusten ("The High Coast") in north Sweden.


*Controversy*

In April 2006, several major airlines (such as Air France and British Airways) banned the fish citing that the pressurized cans of fish are potentially explosive. The sale of the fish was subsequently discontinued in Stockholm's international airport. Those who produce the fish have called the airline's decision "culturally illiterate," claiming that it is a "myth that the tinned fish can explode."


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I hate fish.....so, thanks but no thanks."



That sums it up for me....

TPBM would like to try Lucky's Fish Dish instead......


----------



## ccheese (Jun 6, 2008)

Greetings from Dover AFB....

No, I don't think so.....

TPBM would like to go to Dover Downs with me and play the slots...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2008)

Sure, how far is that by bike again?

TPBM likes to swim


----------



## ccheese (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, I do, Mon Ami..... but I prefer a pool to the ocean...

TPBM would rather bake on the sand, than swim...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't like to do either

TPBM hates the beach


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has been to Japan recently....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2008)

No, but would like to visit some day....

TPBM can speak Japanese...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nope....wish I could!

TPBM can speak more than one language


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2008)

Nah, just know a few words here and there....

TPBM can speak more than 3 different languages..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yup, swear, curse and (beeep)....

TPBM write poems...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 7, 2008)

nope, not the type

TPBM is eating something good right now


----------



## ccheese (Jun 7, 2008)

Not at the moment, SE, however I did dine at the Red Lobster tonight, in Dover, Del.

TPBM is very tired... (like me)

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2008)

Not yet, but will be sometime later tonight...

TPBM is in the bad books with the Missus and keeping a low profile...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2008)

Need to find a "missus" first so that I can be in the bad books.... 

TPBM is a happy bunny, because he's in the good books with SWMBO....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2008)

Well so far I am.....should I be feeling Lucky?

TPBM will tell me?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2008)

Heyyy......get your hands off me...you...(beep)!

TPBM thinks Little Wayne will get there...from here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah I Bl**dy new it, soon as i posted it...set myself up for that one....  

TPBM will have a laugh at my expense too!...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2008)

and its about time since I'm usually the one laughed at.

TPBM did nothing this weekend except watch mayonaisse turn yellow.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Jun 9, 2008)

No , I had quite a constructive w/end . Watched Wales get beaten by the Springboks : -( and then enjoyed the Grand Prix 
TPBM has that Monday morning feeling


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 9, 2008)

nah, long weekend here!

TPBM hasn't had a day off in a while


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2008)

No, not for some time...

TPBM will tell us the longest holiday vacation (weeks)they have had...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 9, 2008)

not including school holidays I would have to say 2, 2 1/2 weeks

TPBM knows how to play a musical instrument


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2008)

No, have never tried....my son dabbles in the guitar....

TPBM IS a musician....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2008)

I wish.....

TPBM was a teachers pet....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 9, 2008)

not really

TPBM is drinking an alcoholic beverage right now


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nope...never during the working week.

TPBM daydream about a cold one right now...


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2008)

Not just now L13, all the bloody time.
TPBM
Had a great weekend (I known I did)


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, I (actually we) did. Drove from Va. Beach, Va. to Dover AFB, then to 
Glassboro, NJ, then to Reading, Pa. And, of course back again. Had a great
time. The heat was bearable [97F].

TPBM doesn't like the "heat"

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2008)

No, I like Heat, been cold all Winter and Spring, and now Summer is approaching and the temps are still below normal. I need to move to a warmer climate.

TPBM is wore out from the weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2008)

Still tired....could use another day or two off.

TPBM will tell us where Bronx, Harlem, and Queens in New York got their names from...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

Donno about Harlem or Queens, but the Bronx is in Bronx County, and
might have been named because of either this or the Bronx River.

TPBM knows more....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nope, not really that interested to be honest. Big cities are not my thing. 

TPBM would like to live in a small town where everybody knows your name (usually your business as well, but that's the tradeoff).


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2008)

I could handle that...

TPBM is leaving work early today!


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

shhhh dont let everyone know.

TPBM is going to tell us where his nearest airshow is and on what date


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2008)

No airshows at the moment 

TPBM saw Italy loose, yesterday


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 10, 2008)

nope

TPBM did though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just the last few minutes....

TPBM couldn't care less....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not a big Soccer fan, getting less interested in Professional Organiized sports each passing year. Too much other fun stuff to do in the out of doors for me.

TPBM would like to learn to fish with a Flyrod.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sure, as long as it's up somewhere in the rockies...

TPBM like me, LOVES the mountains...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep, wish I lived closer to some. Does not get to high here in Minnesota. 

TPBM would like to climb to the top of Everest and play king of the hill.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 10, 2008)

Nope.... too cold to suit me.

TPBM is quiet, easygoing...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sure am Mr C....

TPBM is a party animal....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nope, I drink alone

TPBM is going to start a new project soon and will tell us about it.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 10, 2008)

Started last night. We [I use the term loosely] are re-building the main 
bathroom. Everything will be new except the mirror.

TPBM will tell me the time and temperature where they live [It's 99 here]

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2008)

Time is 12:18 Central Time, temp is 64 Deg. F. Pretty cool for this time of year. Been running cold all year so far. Am looking forward to the first 90 temp so I can finally warm up.

TPBM canno stand the cold.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't mind the cold....been out working in -36 C....doesn't bother me that much...

TPBM will tell us what -36C is in Fahrenheit....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 10, 2008)

Minus Thirty-Six degrees Celsius equates to -32.8 Fahrenheit..... 

TPBM likes to draw (sketch)...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah, haven't done it in a while though

TPBM will tell us the most dangerous thing that they have built


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

Not that silly.... 

TPBM is having Tea and biscuits...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope....not yet anyway....

TPBM is a ladies man....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 11, 2008)

Not any more.... getting too old..

TPBM is an international lover [Russian hands, Roman fingers !]

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Have no idea about those....

TPBM will explain...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Can't keep thier hands to themselves on a date with the ladies eh?

TPBM knows who the dancing girl is in member comiso90's avitar?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry don't have a clue

TPBM is comiso and will tell us


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nope and she's Alizee...






TPBM has BIG plans for the weekend....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 12, 2008)

gotta work half the day on saturday, mmm double time pay rate  and hopefully me and the boys will go out and wreak havoc again 

TPBM doesn't know what they are going to do on the weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2008)

True....hopefully I'll find my way down to my local pickup joint for a few Guinness...

TPBM would like to join....


----------



## A4K (Jun 12, 2008)

Sure would! ..Maybe one day, Jan!

TPBM would gladly drink with Lucky, too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2008)

Sure...after all he is Lucky! 

TPBM needs a haircut!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nope, just got one a week ago.

TPBM needs to work two jobs to pay the bills.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank God, no....

TPBM hates the movies where animals talk....


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep

TPBM is a fan of Bob the Builder


----------



## ccheese (Jun 12, 2008)

Never heard of him, Mon Ami....

TPBM has tho and will tell us about Bob the Builder....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Childrens program Honorable Mr C....

TPBM IS Honorable Mr C....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nope, it's not him, it's me

TPBM thinks a Riding lawnmower with a small block Chevy engine under the hood would be the ultimate lawn shredder!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2008)

Nope, I'd go with a Lamborgini Tractor

TPBM would rather have the sports car from that company.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, but it would cast as much to feed it as it would to buy it with current gas prices.

TPBM thinks we will all be riding unicycles sooner or later. Saves on gas and one less wheel than a bicycle so it also saves on rubber production and disposal;(


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nope....think we'll be back to horses and chariots...(?)

TPBM will explain "the devils advocate"...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2008)

In Obama's case would that now be Hilary?

TPBM will give the real explaination of "The Devils Advocate".


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2008)

You know, this devil, you see...he needed a lawyer and well, you know the story....

TPBM will explain


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the learned Mr C is the man for such an explanation!

TPBM will be Mr.C


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 13, 2008)

nope just me

TPBM has seen their favourite band in concert


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

Sure have! The Eagles, be glad if they returned down under soon...

TPBM will tell us their favorite band...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 13, 2008)

Glenn Miller.....

TPBM has a different favorite band..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 13, 2008)

Can't say I have a favorite bad per se, like a lot of music, right now on the acoustic guitar kick, anyone that can do so good Flatpicking and fingerpicking.

TPBM will tell which is the better over the counter pain medication, Ibuprofen of Jack Daniels.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd go with Ibuprofen.

TPBM is enjoying this friday


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sure am buddy....

TPBM's work is rather international like mine, with me, a Swede, a Polish AND an Australian.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 13, 2008)

Nope, one Ukranian and the rest are Natives.

TPBM thinks this Firday is just dragging by.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2008)

Can't complain Mr B....

TPBM has high hopes for this weekend....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yep, should be fun. Big traditional Archery shoot all weekend. Then to the store to shop for a new Fly Rod.

TPBM fishes with a cane pole.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

Nope, sorry not a fisherman's a**hole!

TPBM has done some serious fishing on a trawler...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 13, 2008)

no. : (

I wish I could. Fishing off a boat means you can catch larger fish too!


TPBM wants to catch a tuna.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

We have plenty down here! but I doubt I would have any luck landing one!

TPBM is mowing the lawns this morning..it is here!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 13, 2008)

No, going to put that off til the 'morrow.

TPBM is having a bad day [I am]

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 13, 2008)

Any day above ground is a good day.

TPBM has his doubts (about what a good day is).

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Been a loooooong time since I had a "good day".... Tend to be more on the average side....

TPBM has bought something expensive and will tell us....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 14, 2008)

Just bought an $80.00 (usd) cable model..... Does that count ?

TPBM has a dial up internet connection

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nope....broadband Mr C....

TPBM remembers b/w TV...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2008)

When I was born there already was color TV, but my parents had a B/W TV for a long time

TPBM wonders why Lucky is using Freebird's siggy


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just keeping it up until freebird returns....they had some troubles using it as a siggy from the PC, I downloaded it to Photobucket and did that way.....

TPBM believes that the truth is out there....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2008)

Where?

TPBM tells wild stories....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 15, 2008)

I have been known to spin a yarn or two, but they are true.... if I remember
them correctly, that is...

TPBM needs to cut his lawn..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2008)

Worked out in the front "garden" yesterday Mr C....was waiting for you to show up....even made black coffee....

TPBM was a straight A student...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 15, 2008)

I didn't know I was invited. Dang... bet I missed some good java..

Straight A's.... you're putting me on !!

TPBM was class clown [like me]

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2008)

More like a ghost.....(and you're right Mr C....missed some gooood black Java )

TPBM has had a busy weekend...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 15, 2008)

No really busy.... exciting is more like it...

TPBM had a happy Father's Day..

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry can't answer that one!

Maybe TPBM can.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2008)

No, have to wait until September down under! 

TPBM will tell us how their fathers day went OS.... (over seas)


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2008)

My Father's day went kinda well. Wife bought me a GPS unit and I bought
me a motor scooter. What more do I need ?

TPBM didn't shave this morning....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope, I was so dead tired from this weekends activities that I went to bed early last night and overslept this morning. Still could use a few more hours of rest to recover.

TPBM needs a couple more days of to recover from this weekends activities as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2008)

Not really for that reason, but sure, another few days would be good....

TPBM has out of curiousity read "Mein Kampf"....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 16, 2008)

No I haven't.

TPBM has never been to a drive-in movie.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yes I have. There is a town south of Dallas called Ennis. They have a GREAT drive in.

TPBM likes buttered popcorn


----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds awful 

TPBM does like it, though


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 17, 2008)

yup sure do

TPBM no longer have a drive in movie in their city.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't know if they ever had one in the UK....

TPBM still see some of their pals from long gone school days....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2008)

Afraid not, unless you consider my bride. We went to Jr. High together !

TPBM likes to jog....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nope, I throw in a little jogging during my hikes, but lately ankle/achilles issues prevent me from doing it.

TPBM thinks the US Government has been overrun by Extra Terrestrials?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2008)

Indeed...and I think that it's time we took over from them... 

TPBM think like me that Mr C would make an excellent Cheif of Naval Operations....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2008)

Hell yeah he would.

TPBM agrees


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, I do think I would make a good CNO. Kinda "been there, done that"
kinda thing. First thing I'd do is give the Navy back to the Chiefs !!

TPBM agrees with my thinking...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm with ya Charles!

TPBM is stayin' out *late* tonight!

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nope, still exhausted from the weekend. Starting to think there is something else wrong with me though? 

TPBM is turning in early tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes.... Have to drive to Richmond, Va. after supper. Spend the night [alone]
in a motel, and go to Mazda Warranty school tomorrow. I'll be in the sack
early.

TPBM hates to sleep alone....

Charles


----------



## drgondog (Jun 17, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Yes.... Have to drive to Richmond, Va. after supper. Spend the night [alone]
> in a motel, and go to Mazda Warranty school tomorrow. I'll be in the sack
> early.
> 
> ...



I understand that! Mine tells me if I wanna be in on the fun, I need to be there!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2008)

TPBM thinks that TPAM doesn't understand the thread


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 18, 2008)

sure do

TPBM will teach drgondog the ways of the TPBM thread.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 18, 2008)

You see, Mr. Drgondog.........the way this works is..........someone makes a statement or asks a question beginning with "TPBM". That stands for The Person Below Me. See how this works? Then your 1st response is to answer to their question. Your next sentence must begin with "TPBM", then make a statement or ask a question.

TPBM thinks my explanation was mediocre at best.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope, it was as good as the tax department explaining their forms 

TPBM has a grade in economics


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't....

TPBM will tell us who won Eurovision Song Contest this year....


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2008)

Eh... The USA?

TPBM has seen the contest


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope never seen it!

TPBM is a song writer...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 19, 2008)

the closest thing I am to that is when I make my own lyrics to songs I hate, especially my lost at bunnings song

TPBM doesn't know what a bunnings is


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope, have noooo idea!

TPBM would love to time travel to see ancient Greece in its hayday....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2008)

Would like to time travel.....

TPBM will select a different destination!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 19, 2008)

Personally, I'd like to see the old castles in Scotland, England, and Europe.

That doesn't interest TPBM.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

Sure as h*ll do....love castles!

TPBM spent the day poking in the garden...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2008)

Poking who?

How about a trip down the Rhine!

TPBM has gone to Disneyworld.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2008)

Does Disneyworld in Paris count?

TPBM lives in California


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope, too many weirdos. Slightly fewer here in Minnesota

TPBM is sanity challenged after a long work week.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm retired, but I'm sanity challenged anyway.

TPBM has a big weekend coming up.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

I wish I had mate, I wish I had....

TPBM grow up on a farm...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope, sorry.

TPBM is a city boy just like me.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 19, 2008)

Yea, grew up in the city, row houses, street cars, and I can remember the hucksters with horse and wagon....

TPBM doesn't remember that far back...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope....sorry Mr C.

TPBM wonders, like me, who the (beep) watch that (beep) Big (beep) Brother (beep) on TV.....

Get a (beep) life people...!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 20, 2008)

well I certainly don't watch that crap

TPBM never missses an episode


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd have it banned from the TV waves....

TPBM also saw the "Gaydar - Detect gays near you...on your cellphone" ad on here and thought WTF?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 20, 2008)

nah I haven't actually

TPBM's mobile phone doesn't have a camera on it.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2008)

I haven't Bought the cheapest one I could find.

TPBM thinks a mobile phone should be used for phoning, not for other stuff


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 20, 2008)

yes and no

TPBM has been in a vehicle rollover


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM....eerrmmmm.....hmmmm....TPBM....eehhmmm....cough..cough....*scratch...scratch*......uummmmm.....TPBM.....is.....TPBM!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 20, 2008)

Is me....

TPAM is confused...

TPBM knows what is going on [most of the time]

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 20, 2008)

Huh, did someone say something?

TPBM is trying to sell some of thier stuff so they can buy other stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2008)

Now and then, yes!

TPBM is a hoarder and parts with nothing!!?


----------



## ccheese (Jun 20, 2008)

That's about the size of it !! Riley's Law applies, here. Five minutes after 
you get rid of it, you'll need it. Gotta do something about that garage !

TPBM is just the opposite..... saves nothing...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, no, but I want to keep it reasonable, though. If it's standing in the way then I get rid of it.

TPBM thinks the glass is half full


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Most of the time yes....

TPBM has been up close to a tornado....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 20, 2008)

nope 

TPBM is buying another house soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

No, happy where I am....

TPBM is ready to relax with a strong cup of coffee!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 21, 2008)

Working on my second cup as we speak....

TPBM needs help with a big job....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

Nah, no biggies just a few small ones!!

TPBM has never used public transport.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sure have....

TPBM has seen a water tornado....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

Only on TV...

TPBM is having a quiet moment...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes.... we just got home from a fraternal "Official Visit" . I'm still in my
tux and trying to "wind down". It was a looooonnng afternoon.

TPBM doesn't like speeches....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 22, 2008)

yup sure don't

TPBM will tell us the longest speech that they have written


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2008)

Never written one....

TPBM has been up all night, like me.....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2008)

Nope... got about eight and a half hours last night.

TPBM's garage needs cleaning..... [like mine]

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn, got in before me Sir Charles..! 

My shed definitely needs a big cleanout.

TPBM drives a Big Rig!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM can't believe that the weekend is almost over already....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, I can. My week-end is three fifths gone !!

TPBM needs a cold drink about now...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2008)

An extra cold Guinness for me and a black Java for you then Mr C?

TPBM wants to join in too over a chilled brew....and explain to us the difference between a asteroid and a comet....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah why not

TPBM would also like to join our little party


----------



## Henk (Jun 23, 2008)

No thank you, to much rocks and dust for my brain to think of.

TPBM will say it is actually very simple.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 23, 2008)

Space stuff is too much for me too Henk.

TPBM will try to explain.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 23, 2008)

In an effort to end this mess.... one is a rock and the other a mass of ice.

TPBM knew the answer was simple...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep, but I bet there is more to it than just that.

TPBM is disappointed that they did not win the Lottery this weekend and had to return to work this morning.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yup....as always! Had many good plans for the money...

TPBM would have loved to be a successful pirate in the late 1600's and early 1700's.....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't think so... Most of them wound up on the wrong end of a rope. Very
few lived to a ripe old age.

TPBM takes lemon in their tea...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 23, 2008)

I iced tea yes, don't drink too much hot tea unless I have a cold.

TPBM is crving something different for lunch today.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 23, 2008)

Nope, some soup and bread

TPBM knows the a/c in my siggy and will tell us about it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Appears to be a KLM (Royal Dutch Airlines) R2D-1 (DC-2).

TPBM will tell us more about this aircraft.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 23, 2008)

It's the Uiver, 2nd in the speed category of the MacRobertson Londen - Melbourne airrace and 1st in the handicapped category.

TPBM likes air races


----------



## ccheese (Jun 23, 2008)

This is in fact KLM R2D-1 (DC2-142) NC39165. Beautiful aircraft. This
particular aircraft was delivered to Eastern Airlines in October 1934 as NC13736. This is the last flyable DC-2 in the world, and is now on
display in The Netherlands.

TPBM can tell us more...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jun 24, 2008)

It's been bought by the Uiver association's to represent the famous aircraft in 1999. In 2005 it had a little accident with a collapsing undercarriage, but luckily it was repaired in 2007, so could see it flying again last september.

TPBM just woke up


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 24, 2008)

nah woke up around 7 hrs ago

BTW love the siggy marcel!

TPBM is going to work tonight


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2008)

Nope, I work in the daylight. Nice siggy, Mon Ami...

TPBM is retired.... don't work !!

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2008)

Only in my mind, my friend.

TPBM has less than 10 years before he retires.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 24, 2008)

Nope, been retired for two years already.

TPBM is planning a trip to South America.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2008)

No, just a short hop over the border to Melbourne!

TPBM would like to visit the South Pole!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sure, why not.....would be an experience!

TPBM is a fan of comedian Ronny Barker..."Open All Hours, Porridge" etc...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2008)

Never heard of him...

TPBM thinks the US is heading towards a Socialistic style Governement with each passing day;(


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't want to think about it

TPBM likes pudding.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 24, 2008)

Depends on what pudding



Screaming Eagle said:


> BTW love the siggy marcel!





ccheese said:


> Nice siggy, Mon Ami...


Thanks, had some coaching from Wurger, but will definately try some others when I have the time.

TPBM likes candy too much


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes I do. Try not to eat too much if I eat any at all.

TPBM has a pesky injury that refuses to heal.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 25, 2008)

Not really

TPBM plays a sport


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes..two Lacrosse and Basketball!

TPBM plays more than 2 sports...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope....just bedroom golf..

TPBM hasn't noticed that I've passed through the 5 g barrier....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 25, 2008)

Just did... congrats...

TPBM needs a haircut...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2008)

Just got one this past weekend. High and tight!

TPBM used to have long hair


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 25, 2008)

I did, looked like a fool now that I look back on it.

TPBM wants to go hiking in Alaska.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2008)

Alaska and the mountain states.....cool!

TPBM would like to join in....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep, just don't get lost like so many others have been doing lately. I would surely practice with the Map Compass before a trek like that.

TPBM knows how to use a Compass very well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope. I know when it's pointing north, but that's about it.

TPBM had chicken for dinner last night.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope.... don't do chicken in any form. My gut can't handle it.

TPBM likes his chicken "southern fried"...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't know if it tastes better if it's fried in the South or in the North 

TPBM has a chicken in his garden


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2008)

It's absolutely better down south...........and I don't have a chicken in the garden.

TPBM has had a broken arm before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2008)

Never broken anything mate....

TPBM can't wait for Halloween so that they can trick or treat....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope, I'm scary enough looking the other 364 days of the year that I don't feel the need to dress up

TPBM resembles my last remark as well.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope.... think I'm a tad old for that sort of thing....

TPBM has their own pool in the yard....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope, too much work. Buddy has one, too much work. Cleaning, adding Chemicals, draining before winter, etc...

TPBM would rather have a Whirlpool or Sauna in thier backyard.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope, would rather have a pool and got one (BTW, they ain't that much work).

TPBM has seen a shark in the ocean.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, I've been swimming next to them, but not voluntarily

TPBM has been scuba diving.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, I have, in the clear waters off of Tripoli, Libya.

TPBM is a camera buff....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 26, 2008)

not really

TPBM is also into model trains


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2008)

One of my wee hobbies aye....like many of my friends back in the ol' country..

TPBM has more than one hobby as well, and will tell us which they are....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 26, 2008)

In addition to my balsa/tissue models, I enjoy Japanese maples and a bit
of photography...... some nudes....some other stuff.

TPBM is an excellent cook....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm OK on the grill but....

not a cook.

TPBM has a sweet tooth.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea.... it's the third one from the back, on the right. Can't get enough licorice.....

TPBM is a choc-o-holic....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep, try not to eat any lately,or if I do some good dark Chocolate.

TPBM has a relative that made Moonshine in thier younger years (maybe still does).


----------



## ccheese (Jun 26, 2008)

Not moonshine as we know it, but my mom use to make bath-tub gin.
Does that count ?

TPBM is not feeling well today...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope, have Dr. Appt. later today for a possible hernia.

TPBM is very tired today.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been tired since the first of my three kids was born (25 years ago).  

TPBM knows what I'm talking about.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jun 26, 2008)

Absolutely, and I only fathered two [that I know of]. My youngest
is 47, the oldest 51 this year.

TPBM is too young to vote.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope, kinda wish I was though. Candidates on boths side are scary IMHO.

TPBM is agonizing with how he will vote this fall as well.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 26, 2008)

I won't vote 

TPBM lives in another dimention


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2008)

State of Confusion mostly.

TPBM has been bitten by a poisonous spider or snake.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, a daddy longlegg 

TPBM has a snake in his house


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2008)

Only when my sisters current boyfriend comes over!!!

TPBM needs a beer.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 26, 2008)

maybe later on tonght

and bucky, I feel the same about my sister's boyfriend!

TPBM does not get on with their in laws


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, my sibling haven't married yet, but I can imagine we may not agree on everything.

TPBM is going to a baby shower.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 26, 2008)

nope

TPBM like me is going to a party tonight


----------



## ccheese (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, maybe.... A friend, who's computer I maintain, is taking me an the
missus out to dinner at Steinhilbers.... a up-scale seafood joint on the 
Lynnhaven River.

TPBM has allergies....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, I'm allergic to far-left liberals.

TPBM will be going to graduation parties this weekend.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure yet, was invited to a friends, brothers, Daughters Grad party, but a bum leg and current Gas prices may prevent the trip.

TPBM is ready for a weekend full of R&R.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 28, 2008)

yup, having a great weekend so far

TPBM has drag raced their car (legally) and will tell us the E.T


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

nah.......hope to rectify that in the future.....


TPBM has heard of Victor Bray.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 28, 2008)

yup, drives a very fast car with a blower big enough to suck up dogs and small children!

TPBM watches the show 'pimp my ride'


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

hahaa yeah saw it once or twice........got a bit lame, a tv screen in the spare wheel? FFs.....

TPBM has 'pimped their ride'............


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 28, 2008)

only moved the wheel trims to the front two so I can say to my friends I have drag wheels on the back 

TPBM's car is all original


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

yup, all bar the extractors and white walls.........


TPBM has a hot rod.........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 28, 2008)

well no, but I'm a hot rodder! got it from my uncle 

TPBM has a shed full of auto parts


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

actually mostly bike parts, 


TPBM has more than 3 cars.......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 28, 2008)

nah I only own two but then again how many 16yr olds can say that?  but at my place we have 6 cars there, 2 are mine, 1 each for mum and dad and 1 each for my 2 sisters

TPBM like me, wishes they had a bigger yard


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 28, 2008)

Got five.

TPBM would rather drive a motorcycle.

TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 28, 2008)

Clash!

The yard is big enough.

TPBM would still rather drive a motorcycle.

TO


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 28, 2008)

not really but I would still fang around on one

TPBM runs their own business


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM is an buddhist...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 28, 2008)

Nope

TPBM likes Germany to win tomorrow


----------



## ccheese (Jun 28, 2008)

I really have no preference, Mon Ami. Overseas soccer does not interest me.

TPBM doesn't feel that way....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jun 29, 2008)

I feel the same, overseas soccer does not interest me 

TPBM plays American football


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 29, 2008)

nope

TPBM will tell us their favourite beer


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2008)

hard choice, Melbourne Bitter, Tooheys, Crownies and more.......spirits are better 


TPBM has a swimming pool


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, and I'm getting ready to jump in.

TPBM has a hangover.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope, don't drink that much any more, few beers is usually enough for one evening.
TPBM rather likes stronger liquor than beer


----------



## ccheese (Jun 29, 2008)

Not any more, Mon Ami. My sponsor to A.A. would kill me if I had a drink,
after being alcohol free since 1972.

TPBM speaks French....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 29, 2008)

No, have a hard enough time with English.

TPBM would rather rent movies than go to a movie theater.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2008)

Actually yes, with the fridge near by I can get top ups for drinks and snacks 

TPBM has a home theatre............


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 29, 2008)

nah not really

TPBM has a whole room devoted to their home theater


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM thinks that Lee Evans is a great comedian...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Never heard of him/her. Will Google and see what they are all about.

TPBM thinks the US should switch to a 4 day work week!!!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2008)

Absolutely. I already know that most printing shops in the area have
gone to four 10 hour days. Would be nice....

TPBM is retired, don't have to work...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, hope to retire in about 20 years or so, no sure if it's going to happen that soon?

TPBM is looking for a part time job to pay for gas to get to thier full time job;(


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM can't believe that this thread has gone on for 3000 posts now...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2008)

And I think half of them were responses by myself...

TPBM has all of thier Fireworks bought for this weeks 4th of July party.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2008)

None at all good buddy....I'll have a dram for you chaps though....

TPBM has a H-U-G-E 4th of July party planned.....


----------



## Marcel (Jun 30, 2008)

Nope, but will do on the 8th of July when it's my son's 4th birthday.

TPBM will drop by for some cake and a beer


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2008)

Gladly 


TPBM has their birthday soon........


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 1, 2008)

18 th july baby, counting the days !!!
THPBM did not receive a present this year


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2008)

Sure did, the missus bought me a GPS unit for the truck. Hmmm. Wonder if
I can mount it on the scooter ??

TPBM has the answer...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2008)

Use a screwdriver!...just kidding... 

TPBM has a more serious answer for Charles...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope, some Duct Tape should do the trick.

TPBM uses duct tape instead of bandaids for wound repair.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2008)

Havn't done that since I twisted a wrench.... or maybe it was electrical
tape ?

TPBM would like some strawberry shortcake....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2008)

I wouldn't mind Mr C and nice Java to go with it....

TPBM see every now and then things that pisses them off, when it comes political correctness.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 1, 2008)

Wish it was only "every now and then". Way too much PC to suit me.

TPBM agrees.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep, way too much. And I hear the phrase "That really offends me" too much. Tough schmitt, get over it... People in this world need to get a stiffer spine/thicker skin.

TPBM thinks I should take my Prozac now.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2008)

Only if you share.

TPBM has speared a fish.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes I have. Been many years ago. Used to crawl through cement culverts under roads that cannected a lake to a little stream. Would go through with a spear in the spring and spear Carp.

TPBM is going fishing in the near future.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2008)

Not any time soon.

TPBM would like Wayne to will him that little Zero...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2008)

Well...any takers....?

TPBM likes building minatures models....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2008)

Never tried one... Yes.... add me to your will !

TPBM is a Scot....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2008)

Have strong scottish heritage


TPBM is feeling tired today.......


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 2, 2008)

No, not very.

TPBM has a big July 4th weekend planned.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lots of rest!!!

TPBM has more exciting plans.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2008)

Probably going to sit on the front lawn and watch the fireworks from
Mt. Trashmore, 3/4 mile away. 

TPBM knows that fireworks are illegal, but......

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2008)

Not all are illegal her in the frozen tundra, just the rockets and stuff that goes boom, not that that stops anyone.

TPBM wants to know more about Mt. Trashmore.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2008)

oops....

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll save you the trouble of asking:

Mount Trashmore Park 
310 Edwin Drive
Virginia Beach, VA 23462

World-renowned Mount Trashmore Park is 165 acres, 60 feet high, over 800 feet long, and was created by compacting layers of solid waste and clean soil. Recognized for its environmental feat, the park features the Water Wise demonstration garden that boasts xeriscaping where you can learn how to create a beautiful garden with minimal water requirements.

Park is open from 7:30 a.m. until sunset. Facilities include picnic shelters, playground areas, basketball court, volleyball areas, parking, vending machines and restrooms, plus an extensive street course Skate Park which includes a seven-foot deep bowl and a massive 13.5 ft tall vert ramp.

The park also has a walking trail that measures approximately 1.45 miles. Trail maps are available at Park Office.

No private boats are allowed on this lake, but fishing is allowed.

There are two lakes, connected by six 12' dia. underground pipes.


TPBM would like to visit Mt. Trashmore...

Charles

Aerial picture of Mount Trashmore Park 
Region: Tidewater and Hampton Roads 
Locality: Virginia Beach City


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sure, don't know if I'd want to eat a fish taken from a lake in a park built on a landfill though.

TPBM overdid thier workout last night and is paying the price with some sore muscles today.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2008)

FYI, Mt. Trashmore lake is stocked with Bass, Sunfish, Catfish and others.
Also is home to turtles and (my guess) four million sea gulls and all kinds
of ducks.

I didn't overdue the workout, but I slipped in the shower. Hurts-ville !

TPBM Is mystified by Bucky's three eyed fish...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2008)

That's Blinky, the type of fish caught in Lake Mt. Trashmoore

TPBM has his weekends menu all planned out already.


----------



## rochie (Jul 2, 2008)

as i'm at work i'd better hope so !
TPBM thinks he's gordon ramsey.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nope, can't stand that guy. Someone should bop him over the head with the heaviest skillet they can lay thier hands on.

TPBM can think of other punishments for Mr. Gordon Ramsey.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2008)

nutcrackers?.............


TPBM has run out of ink for their printer..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope..,all A'OK!

TPBM doesn't have a printer!!...??


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope.....(siiiigh)

TPBM is doing their laundry (washing)...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope, leave that chore for the missus. However, I did bring my uniforms in
for the launday man to pick up. Today is launday day at the shop.

TPBM is an Aussie....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn straight mate!   

TPBM is not from around here, down under that is...!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope, would like to visit some day though...

TPBM wants to go on a World tour some day.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope, I'll do it in pieces

TPBM is standing upside down from my point of view


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 3, 2008)

No, maybe a little sideways, but not upside-down.

TPBM is having trouble staying awake at work today.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, while the shop is not very busy, I have lots of sorting of repair orders to 
do. Boooooreing....

TPBM likes iced coffee...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope....sorry Mr C, I don't.

TPBM is a New Zealander....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 3, 2008)

Only in my heart.... I spent less than one hour in Christchurch, and always
wanted to go back. Never made it.

TPBM is a world traveler...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope, but I've seen a lot of the good ol U.S.ofA. TPBM is ready for Independence Day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2008)

No, already passed the 4th.

TPBM, does not understand Aussie Rules Football...?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually I do  go Saints!


TPBM prefers rugby.........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2008)

Nah, bl**dy mobile wrestling....

TPBM wants to know who the Saints are.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2008)

Why not....

TPBM thinks that cricket is an odd sport....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2008)

Nah, I understand it.. 

TPBM is enjoying a steak dinner....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 6, 2008)

Nah.... we went out for flounder....

TPBM is not a fish eater...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jul 6, 2008)

You're right, I am not.

TPBM thinks he will only eat sea-food when cows swim in the sea


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2008)

Nah, need a bigger event than that.... 

TPBM has seen pigs fly...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't say that I have mate.....

TPBM need a much bigger happening than those above mentioned....like hell freezing over.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2008)

Well it got the Eagles back together.....!

TPBM doesn't know who the Eagles are?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 7, 2008)

yup, good band

TPBM has seen the eagles in concert.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has seen ZZ Top live....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn straight, 3 times....

TPBM would like to come and enjoy South Oz weather right now 8.5C and raining....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 7, 2008)

nah I think I will stick to my central qld weather! 

TPBM's area needs some much needed rain


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2008)

Have seen to bl**dy much of the f*cking thing already, thank you very much! 

TPBM is hoping for some sun too...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 7, 2008)

yea it rained today and yesterday

TPBM will tell us what model they are currently building at the moment


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2008)

Currently doing some prep work on my 190A-9..Siegried Baer and a 1/32 Stuka.

TPBM will tell us what their project is as well....


----------



## Heinz (Jul 7, 2008)

1/48 RAAF Mosquito and 1/72 RAAF Spitfire Mk Vb


TPBM has found a new band to listen to...........


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope... don't mess with the "new" stuff.

TPBM went to a concert recently...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 7, 2008)

No, not in a while.

TPBM is still recovering from the July 4th weekend.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Jul 7, 2008)

not really, only played cricket for the first time since last season and Im feeling a little sore.

TPBM plays a club sport.........


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope.... Don't belong to any clubs.

TPBM saves all his money....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2008)

Trying to save some anyway...

TPBM is a heavy coffee drinker...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2008)

Not any more. In the Navy use to drink 40-50 cups a day. Now it's two.

TPBM is a tea drinker.... with lemon !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes Mr C.....

TPBM has sisters and brothers....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope.... never had any brothers, my only sister died in 1972.

TPBM has all their teeth....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sure do. Need to see a Dentist for a checkup though, been several years and I've been putting it off in fear of what they might find.

TPBM is going to an airshow this month.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2008)

No... can't make it this month..

TPBM prefers Pepsi to Coke.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 7, 2008)

Try to drink mre water than anything. Drink Diet Pepsi or Diet Lipton Green Tea if I want something sweet/carbonated for a change.

TPBM was upset to learn they did not win the lottery over the weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2008)

Not upset, disappointed. I did have all the numbers, tho. Just not all
on the same line...

TPBM does not drink 'diet' drinks...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't do diet anything!

TPBM has been north of the Arctic Circle. 

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2008)

No, sorry....

TPBM loves the cold and would gladly live above the Arctic circle..Brrrrr


----------



## Marcel (Jul 8, 2008)

I do love the cold, but I think the Artic is a little too much

TPBM saw that mr. C secretly passed the 4000 mark.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 8, 2008)

I did now!

TPBM would like to congratulate Mr C on his achievement


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, Congrats Charles! well done mate.

TPBM wishes they had as many posts as Charles...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sure, why not. 

TPBM knows someone that needs a serious attitude adjustment.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 8, 2008)

Who doesn't?
TPBM is very happy about something


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2008)

But, of course, Mon Ami.... I have tomorrow off ! Hope to do lots of productive things tomorrow.

TPBM has the house to himself...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2008)

No sadly, 'She who must be obeyed' is also on holidays..... 

TPBM is the boss of their house!?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 9, 2008)

far from it........underling is a good word 



TPBM is the 2nd in command..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2008)

only when the Boss says so! 

TPBM needs a strong cup of coffee!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2008)

More like a strong shot of Whisky!!!

TPBM thinks it's too early in the moring for a shot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2008)

It's not too early somewhere in the world! 

TPBM will tell us where?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2008)

It's not too early here

TPBM is also here, or there, or... eh... somewhere


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2008)

I was here, but now I'm there.

TPBM is wearing shorts.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2008)

Not at the moment, I'm at work. Shirt, tie and long trousers...

TPBM likes to go barefoot....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep, I hate wearing footwear!!!

TPBM is a tree hugging, hippie type and is willing to admit it.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 9, 2008)

Hell no!

TPBM has no use for mush brained hippies.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nope, I even had a hard time typing out the comment in my previous TPBM question.

TPBM believes it is time for a new Conservative Party in the USA.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2008)

Maybe no conservative party in the US? 

TPBM (like me) isn't very interested in American politics


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2008)

I am only interested in what it does to my money.

TPBM thinks the everyone in the world should all get on with each other without arguing.
Just like we do on WW2aircraft.net


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll drink to that !! One big happy family....

TPBM is in total agreement....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 9, 2008)

In agreement, but it will never happen.

TPBM is more optimistic than me.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nope, not when you've got factions within the same Religion fighting with each other and everyone else in the World they don't agree with.

TPBM needs a change of scenery.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2008)

Probably so... might try "mini-soda" in February....

TPBM wants to come along with me...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sure?

TPBM will tell me what a "mini-soda" that Charles refers to is.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 9, 2008)

Land of the Vikings, I think.

TPBM is not so sure.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2008)

Does that mean we are going on a Viking Raid?

TPBM remembers the phrases "The Devil Made Me do It, and "What you see is what you get" and will tell us who spoke them.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 10, 2008)

Bill Gates when introducing Windows.

TPBM has landed on an aircraft carrier


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 10, 2008)

nope, never haven't been on one

TPBM has been on an aircraft carrier before


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 10, 2008)

Been on four of them; two active duty carriers during "fleetweek" when I was very young, and also the museum carriers _Intrepid_ and _Yorktown_.

TPBM loves military museums.

TO


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh yes I do, everywhere I go here in SA if I see a Military Museum it is a must see.

TPBM takes a lot of pictures at a Military museum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep, have done so when I can get to one!

TPBM wishes they had their own Military museum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, that would be cool.

TPBM would like to own it with me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Absolutely! I'd be in that...

TPBM is now jealous!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2008)

Why? I've already have one...

TPBM is blonde...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 10, 2008)

Not quite

TPBM can sing his national anthem the other way round


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Nope, don't entirely like it the right way round!  

TPBM has sung their National Anthem in front of a large crowd!


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2008)

Nope, I hate 3/4 of the darn thing. Only sing the nice parts.

TPBM hates their nation anthem.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Nah don't hate it, but I think we could do better?

TPBM is heading interstate today...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 10, 2008)

Nah heading into the city which should prove to be more hectic than interstate....


TPBM performs on stage.........


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2008)

Sometimes, but haven't any gigs any time, soon as I'm quitting one band and am starting another.

TPBM will show us the best warbird picture he ever made himself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry Marcel can't do that....

TPBM has like me, just left the pub, as a very "happy" person....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2008)

No, been home all day and night....

TPBM can walk a straight line better than Lucky at the moment!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 11, 2008)

Probably but then even when he's sober he walks funny....
TPBM hates 4wd's


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope, love my 4WD Chevy, hate filling it with Gas however.

TPBM wants a classic Harley or Indian motorcyle.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 11, 2008)

Would not mind owning a very old Indian. Just for show, of course.

TPBM wonder's what I'd do with a very old indian.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2008)

Go on a Warpath? Learn to make primitive bows and arrows? Smoke Peace Pipe?

TPBM thinks I need a day off.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 11, 2008)

You can take Sunday off....

TPBM's mother dresses him funny !!!

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2008)

My mother hasn't dressed me for a long time.

TPBM likes what he's doing


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope, bored stiff, too little to do, too little ambition to go looking for something else to keep me busy.

TPBM thinks lime green socks with Brown shorts makes a bold fashion statement. (Actually saw and old timer wearing this combo several years ago).


----------



## ccheese (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you sure he wasn't a used car salesman ?? He needed a red tie and a
blue coat.

TPBM knows when a car salesman is lying.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2008)

Whenever he/she opens thier mouth.

TPBM thinks the same can be said for Politicians.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2008)

Exactly so

TPBM is a right wing voter


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep, but I call the current Republican Party , Democrat Light as there is not much of a difference in many stances.

TPBM thinks there should be term limits on all Government positions.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 11, 2008)

There already is. Called elections, but I get your drift.

TPBM believes in the traditions of his country.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 11, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yep, but I call the current Republican Party , Democrat Light as there is not much of a difference in many stances.
> 
> TPBM thinks there should be term limits on all Government positions.


Amen to that plus IMHO they should not be allowed to be a lobbiest for a period of time after leaving public office


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good to me. 

TPBM is going to do something exiting this weekend and will tell us all about it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm going to a Night Ranger concert tomorrow night. They were my favorite band back in the 80's. They are playing at a small venue in Grapevine Texas called the Glass Cactus at the Gaylord. I'm completely stoked about seeing them again.

TPBM knows all about Night Ranger.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2008)

I remember them. Was not into any of the 80's or 90's music. Make sure you bring a fresh cigarette lighter so you can wave it to the music

TPBM would rather see ZZ Top back in the 70's era.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 11, 2008)

sure, wouldn't mind it

TPBM is having holidays soon


----------



## ccheese (Jul 11, 2008)

Had one yesterday, took one day vacation.

TPBM likes long vacations....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 11, 2008)

not really, after two weeks I start to get bored and then wanna go back to work!

TPBM has just finished work and is now starting the weekend


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope, (holidays)and yes!  

TPBM is not long out of bed and still not fully awake yet?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2008)

Long out of bed? ha. Fixing to go to bed, is more like it.

TPBM is going to wash their car tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2008)

Could do with a wash but not going to...

TPBM uses a carwash rather than a bucket and sponge...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 12, 2008)

Dont wash they get washed when it rains, but then again we only have a 1986 Falcon and a 1984 Toyota Corona and the 1986 Toyota Land Cruiser. so it doesn't really matter.
TPBM likes to wash their car often...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2008)

Nah, try to get the kids to do it.....

TPBM got sunburnt today.....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2008)

Nah..... Don't do the tanning thing... skin cancer, you know...

TPBM has a BIG day lined up...

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 12, 2008)

not really back to doing all of my homework in the last two days of the holidays so my graphics teacher doesn't eat me.... 
TPBM never does things at the last minute.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2008)

Only Christmas shopping..... I wait til Christmas Eve.

TPBM is probably Bucky or Lucky..

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2008)

No sorry...it's ME instead! 

TPBM has been shark fishing....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 12, 2008)

No dont fancy that.
TPBM prefers nice quite fish like mullet or whiteing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

As long as I don't have to eat it....

TPBM has heard about the Yorkshire Ripper....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2008)

Wasn't he the nice boy who lived next door? 

TPBM will explain.....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2008)

Not me !!

TPBM knows all about it...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Peter William Sutcliffe (born 2 June 1946), commonly referred to as the "Yorkshire Ripper" and now known as Peter William Coonan, is an English serial killer, convicted in 1981 for murdering 13 women, and attacking several others. He is currently serving life imprisonment in Broadmoor Hospital.

TPBM is shocked....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 13, 2008)

not really, I have read up about various serial killers before

TPBM had a really great weekend like I did.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Not really.....

TPBM is off next week from work....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 13, 2008)

nah at TAFE that week

TPBM would like to now what TAFE stands for


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Already know..

I will leave it up to TPBM....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 13, 2008)

well I already know too, but for the record it stands for Technical And Further Education, I have to do it as part of my trade

TPBM will tell us what they do for a living


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Work nightshift with picking booze for delivery to pubs, bars, restaurants etc around Scotland and Ireland....see alot of gooood stuff!

TPBM has a hangover....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Nah, not for sometime....

TPBM wants a job with Lucky!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Bloody Oath mate.. Oi lucky want to take on an aprentice ?
PLEASE !!!!!!
TPBM had a good meal for dinner.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm sure that we can handle another Aussie at work....

Haven't had dinner yet....

TPBM is bored!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Not bored at all!!... on this site with you guys!...that's not boring.....is it?

TPBM has not checked out the Breaking news thread today....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Sure have son....

TPBM is hunting for pics to post in the above mentioned thread....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Dialup... 
TPBM know what the car in my avatar is....
and Lucky there is no such thing as too many Aussies, except in a bar....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yours?

Never too many Aussies...true!

TPBM wish they were an Aussie...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 13, 2008)

Gee.... I donno.... Have to change my way of living....

TPBM liked the Movie 'Quigley Down Under'....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 13, 2008)

Not an alltime favorite, but it was OK.

TPBM has got nothing to do today.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Off to the pub shortly me think....

TPBM wants to join me for a few pints....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Why not ?
TPBM will tell me if they know what car my avata is, lucky didn't....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like a Ford GT...HO?

TPBM knows cars better than I....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

No wayne you are absolutly right a GT-HO phase Falcon, 1971 fastest four door sedan in the world...
TPBM wishes they had one...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

No, I have a Torana they are the best aussie muscle car for my money, they go around corners 


TPBM has heard of the A9X


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

No, you got me on that one?

TPBM will need to explain it to me....


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

Holden Torana A9X, thanks wiki
"During 1977, the LX series also saw the development of another limited build high-performance option aimed at winning the annual Bathurst touring car race. This was the 'A9X Option' that became available on the four door SL/R 5000 and two-door SS hatchback in 5.0 litre V8 form. The A9X cars visually resembled the 'L34 Option' of the LH series, but with the addition of a rear-ward facing bonnet scoop that was specially designed to force air into the engine to produce maximum power in racing conditions. The A9X package varied from the old L34 in road form in that whilst the engine was not modified, the A9X nevertheless had some special mechanical features such as rear disc brakes, heavy duty axles and a heavy duty '10 bolt' differential.

After being rushed into racing service, the untried Torana A9X ultimately lost its debut Bathurst race in 1977 to the Ford Falcons of Allan Moffat and Colin Bond. However, the A9X package was soon refined and proved unbeatable during the following two seasons of touring car racing in Australia, claiming both the 1978 and 1979 Australian Touring Car Championship titles and the Bathurst 1000 km races of both years.
"

TPBM is a Brock fan.....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah but mate i'm really a ford person at heart, Falcon's all the way especially GT-HO's 
TPBM has no idea what were going on about...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

I Do, I Do!!

It's TPBM that has no clue.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2008)

You're d*mn right Little Wayne, far too...eeermmmm....well, was going for a few pints and that was 6 hours ago....

TPBM has had a few pints too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

No, too bl**dy cold here! I'm going for a coffee...

TPBM is looking for warmth as well...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya I am, however Im about to go for a walk in the cold crisp nightime, best time for it 


TPBM has a log fire........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Nope, no Fire.... 

TPBM will agree that only crazy people go for a walk on a cold night..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Then I'm a crazy person....

TPBM will tell us their alltime favorite book...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 14, 2008)

too many to mention my friend

TPBM will tell us the best engine in the world (extra points if they say 426 hemi!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok I'll bite!! 426 hemi....... 

TPBM now must explain the workings of a426 hemi.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 14, 2008)

well, just off the top of my head, they have a hemispherical combustion chamber which increases airflow and therefore more power

TPBM now wants a 426 hemi


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Well not really....at this stage?

TPBM doesn't like scrambled eggs...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 14, 2008)

nah I love em, especially cooked in the microwave

TPBM will tell us who has made the most posts in the TPBM pt IV thread


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Can you do that??

TPBM will explain how..?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Have no idea brother....(how can you NOT want a 426 Hemi!? I'd put one on my forklift)

TPBM plays rugby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

No, never played mobile wrestling.....

TPBM plays no sports at all.....


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2008)

Nah I love sports 


TPBM has never played cricket.......


----------



## ccheese (Jul 14, 2008)

Correct-a-mundo, Mate. Have no idea how the game is played.

TPBM is Bucky or Lucky...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Nope still your Aussie buddy mate! 

but Lucky is lurking close by....

TPBM will check how close.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thought that I saw it somewhere around here...

TPBM will check....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah Ha! there you are lurking in the shadows,...

TPBM is pleased that Lucky has come out into the light!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Come out? What ya mean with "come out", do you suggest that I'm...??? "Come out..." Hmpf..! 

   

TPBM has no plans for the day ahead....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe some more modelling...I hope!

.....never mentioned the closet!   

TPBM doesn't use an electric shaver....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know buddy....just noising you up... 

Nope mate, I don't....that's cheating!

TPBM like me, uses a blade....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 14, 2008)

4 blades to be more precise. And my guess for whom has the most post in this thread is Sir Charles.

TPBM thinks a 4 blade razor is overkill.


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2008)

I would'nt know I'm still waiting for puberty.

TPBM 
prefers to use a Victor Kyham buzzer on his chops.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 14, 2008)

Never heard of it, but I do use a Norelco.

TPBM is watching the rain....

Charles


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2008)

Hes the Yank that owned Remington Razors Charles funny enough its not raining (for once this summer)
TPMB 
will be going on vacation very soon


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nope, saving my vacation for fall Turkey and Deer Hunting. 

TPBM does most of thier "hunting" at the local bar/pub.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Nah, I'm married I'm not allowed out unless the boss says so....!!!! 

TPBM likes watching Womens Tennis...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 15, 2008)

not really

TPBM had a boring day like I did


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Won't say boring but relaxing....

TPBM sweetened or unsweetened orange juice?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 15, 2008)

both

TPBM pulp or no pulp orange juice?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

Dunno

TPBM will tell us........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Dont mind either....

TPBM is over 200cm tall...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nope I'm short, just 179 cm....

TPBM is shorter than me....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 15, 2008)

No mate i'm 6 foot 6.
TPBM now thinks instead of a weird aussie on the forum there is a yeti instead. (thats what my maths teacher called me)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Nah I'm happy to stick with weird Aussie, even if you are a big one! 

TPBM believes in the Yeti.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, and Big Foot and Nessie

TPBM doesn't


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Show me proof! 

TPBM watches X-Files re-runs....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2008)

Occasionally....yes.

TPBM will give us their Top 10 comedy shows on the silly box....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2008)

I do not watch comedy shows. I couldn't come up with ten if my life
depended on it. 

TPBM prefers action/adventure shows...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

not really because mainly I don't watch a lot of main stream tv at all.


TPBM watches the news only.........


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nope, local news is too much fluff, and National News just cheeses me of with how misleading and biased it can be.

TPBM is going out for lunch today.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, I did. The missus picked me up and we did Arby's.

TPBM is thinking about pizza for dinner...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes I am, but the weight loss program I'm still on prevents me from ordering one.

TPBM likes the SeeFood diet better.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, I do. At five foot five and 130 lbs, I do not have a weight problem.
I see food and I eat it !

TPBM likes to exercise....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2008)

I like my long hikes, but don't care for weight lifting, too boring and don't like being couped up in the club.

TPBM likes 90 degree hot and humid weather.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2008)

Might....what's that in C's...

TPBM will tell us....


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2008)

30 ish centigrade 
too true there BS hotter the better as far as I'm concerned.
You can stuff winter right up your chuff piece, on the other hand TPBM thinks the winter is wonderful


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nope, can't stand the cold anymore. 

TPBM can tell me why I still live in Minnesota where there can be over a 150 degee temp fluctuation from Winter to Summer and I can't take the cold anymore.


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2008)

yup how about you is that right TPBM


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2008)

TPBM thinks there was a bit of clashing going on in the previous couple posts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2008)

Love the winter myself, can't beat a crisp winters day with freshly fallen snow and blue skies...

Some minor clashing might have occured....

TPBM disagrees...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2008)

I enjoy most seasons really, all have their good and bad points. Probably summer at its peak 40C+ can be a bit draining though.


TPBM has never seen it that hot in their country........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes!...in my part of the country! 

TPBM will tell us what high temp they have endured...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 16, 2008)

just a bit over 40 degrees celcius

TPBM will tell us the coldest temp that they have endured


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2008)

-1C probably, too bloody cold.


TPBM has always wanted to be a weatherman........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 16, 2008)

not really

TPBM is trade qualified


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

darn beaten to the post!

No, sorry....

TPBM would like to be a Beer tester...

...Now there should be aflurry of responses!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

.....and single malt whisky tester.

The coldest that I've ever worked out in is -36C

TPBM is shocked....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Holy cr*p even the brass monkeys would stay inside!
Lowest we have had here is about -3C that I can remember....

TPBM likes ice but only in drinks...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Like ice in drinks too....

TPBM is enjoying a cold one as we speak...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, only 9:30 in the morning (I know, it's Noon somewhere) and the place I work at would frown upon it.

TPBM has worked in a brewery.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2008)

No, on the to-do list though,

TPBM tends to leave things to the last minute.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, not really...!

TPBM went to school back in the day, when you could get a good trashing from the teacher.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

If you meant thrashing...then yes but I was a good boy...only got the "yardStick/Ruler once and got in further trouble for breaking it when I got whacked accross the Butt!....Ouch!!

TPBM is having a late night too...it's 12.30pm here!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah, 1:02am here only working on a folio of writing due in under 8 hours.


TPBM will gladly do my work for me........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope your on your own with this one baby!! 

TPBM will give you some pointers on how to meet your deadline...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure, send it over. But I don't think I can have it back to you in under 8 hours

TPBM hated going to High School.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeez...too long ago to remember..... 

TPBM thinks it's time for Bucky to do another workout!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not yet, got to recover from the last one for a few more hours.

TPBM works out by lifting 12 ounces at a time (weight actually gets slightly lighter with each lift though)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Trying to avoid any exercise at the moment.. 

TPBM wants to use the 12ounce workout on a regular basis....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 16, 2008)

Does that include hoisting a 12 oz glass of ale ? If so, I'm in !!

TPBM is going to take a friend to lunch

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

At this stage it's not likely, probably eat in....(home)

TPBM is going on a Bus trip...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has a heavy date this weekend....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2008)

Could be. The wife and I finally get an alone weekend. First one in about 2 months.

TPBM likes escargots.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2008)

Never had them, look kinda nasty but I would try them if offered.

TPBM likes thier women candy coated (voluptious).


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2008)

If you mean with big boobs, yeah. I got me one of those!!!!! 

TPBM is going camping soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wish I was....US great plains over the rockies, through Monument Valley, etc. on horseback, live of the land and sleep under the stars or in a tent....that would have been a good "few" days and nights! 

TPBM would've liked to join....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Hope to do some camping in northwest Wisconsin in a couple weeks?

TPBM brews thier own beer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has a secret Chilli receipe


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, just start throwing stuff in the pot until I thinks it's Chili. Never made the same thing twice when it comes to Chili. Last batch was cooked in the outside smoker with Cherry wood fire for flavoring. Good Stuff, not too smoky, just enough to tell it was in the smoker. Tasty!!!

TPBM thinks Cherrywood Barbequed Chili sounds pretty good as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

You're damn right buddy! Expect an invite next time...

TPBM thinks that "Only fools and horses" is a good laugh!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2008)

brrraaaahahahaha, uh, I don't get it.

TPBM will explain.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 16, 2008)

Me neither.

TPBM maybe gets it.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jul 16, 2008)

"Only fools and horses" is a British TV sitcom. Or so I'm told....

TPBM thought it was a wise-old saying....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Ar..Er...scratching head.... yeah??

TPBM is Sir Charles....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope, but I guess TPBM is a mod, everybody seems to be one


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2008)

nah... im just a guitar player  not smart enough for mod duties

Only Fools and horses is hilarious I have the whole DVD set bar one series
David jason is easily one of my favourite actors

TPBM has seen the Goodnight sweetheart series........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

Not familiar with that one?

TPBM will educate us further!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry can't do!

TPBM is alex and will educate us.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

No, not tall enough!

TPBM might just be "only a Guitar player"....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 17, 2008)

You got that right 

TPBM is also an aussie


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 17, 2008)

yup sure am

TPBM thinks we are quite on the roll


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Indeed he does....

TPBM is ready to hit the sack.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 17, 2008)

nah probably got another good 4 hours left in me

TPBM hasn't really had a good nights sleep in ages


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, since I work nights....

TPBM is amused....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 17, 2008)

a little bit lucky 

TPBM is also a night shift worker


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2008)

well I like working at night, get more done.

TPBM is a sun loving creature.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Who isn't?

TPBM has had his daily medication with a stop by on the "Breaking News" thread....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, absolutely!!

TPBM is about to log off!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is NOT a morning person....


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2008)

most definately not however a cup of coffee and I am slightly more human


TPBM thinks they spend too much time on here.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

Nah, but gettin' my fill while on holidays... 

TPBM thinks they are going to win a large sum of money in the lotto and get us all to Dan and Becca's for the big event!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2008)

If I do, that's one thing that's for sure....what a get together, their town wouldn't know what hit them!

TPBM is glad to know that he'd be invited too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

Too right mate! would be in that!!

TPBM has their fingers crossed!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 17, 2008)

Sure am. I'll even give each of you a ride in my new Lamborghini when I win the lottery.

TPBM would like to ride in my new car.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2008)

Absolutely.... you will provide air fare, or course....

TPBM doesn't play the lottery.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes I do, and I forgot to check my ticket last night so I may be sitting here at work an unsuspecting Millionaire!!!

TPBM thinks I will need to keep my day job a while longer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe not....

Can only pick up Mr and Mrs C in spotles true to original '49 Mercury, maybe a convertable and nice white one as well, right Mr C? 

TPBM has a large family....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope, Parents and two Sisters.

TPBM likes a shot or two of premium Whisky (Whiskey if you prefer) on occasion and will tell us thier favorite brand.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

Not a spirits man...sorry!

TPBM has triplets in the family....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope, none. In fact, no twins either.

TPBM has twins in their family.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2008)

No, none that I know of...

TPBM is NAGA on the Golf course....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2008)

A what and where now?

TPBM, like me, isn't a golf player....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 19, 2008)

You are correct, my friend. I did caddy, tho, as a youngster.

TPBM is thinging of going Mex for lunch....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2008)

Er...no thanks, the wife whipped up some tucker for Tea/Dinner!

TPBM new NAGA stands for Not A Golfer's A**hole....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok I give up, what is "tucker" ??

Don't have a clue about NAGA....

TPBM will explain..

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2008)

"Tucker" is simply food, a meal! 

NAGA is a hopeless Golfer, like me!


This talk about food is making TPBM hungry....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2008)

Was starving already before that...

TPBM will tell us their favorite Jazz and Blues player of all time...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't really have one

TPBM has just bought something for their car recently


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope....don't have a car...

TPBM needs a "new" car....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 20, 2008)

nah, getting a good tax return so I'm gonna spend some money on my car

TPBM has a tattoo/s


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yup....three of them.

TPBM has tattoos as well, and like me, wants more of them....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't have any.... at the moment! 

TPBM is having a nice dinner


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, T-bone steak! Yum....

TPBM salad or vegetables with a good steak!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Just 11:17am here, few hours to go for dinner.... What you mentioned sounds good thought WL...!

TPBM had a few cold ones this weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

no actually .....time here is 8.00pm...

TPBM will tell us the time in their location.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, it's 11:54am here now....11:55...

TPBM had quite a few A's in school....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't remember that far back.....but not likely....

TPBM has seen the new Batman movie and will give us a rating?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry brother, I haven't....

TPBM is brother Wayne Little....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I am, my friend!

TPBM would like to enjoy Space Travel some day....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, that would be cool! 

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Would love to but it won't happen in this lifetime... 

TPBM has a Pilot's license...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I wish...!

TPBM is getting ready for the night soon....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2008)

No, just got up. It's 0822 in da beach..

TPBM likes his eggs scrambled...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Er.. only ocassionally.....

TPBM collects the morning paper from the local store...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Haven't read a morning paper for yonks...!

TPBM listen to the news on the radio in the morning....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I do...

TPBM has been on a submarine....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nope, most likely never will either.

TPBM watched a very strange movie this weekend and will tell us about it. Mine was Punch Drunk Love with Adam Sandler, very odd movie.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2008)

Nope, havn't see a movie in..... yikes ! I can't remember !

TPBM is an avid movie-goer...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2008)

Not any more...bit more selective...

TPBM has been to the circus recently.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 21, 2008)

Not in over 20 years.

TPBM has seen the new Batman movie and will give us a review.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 21, 2008)

I havent but a lot of guys at work did. They loved it.

TPBM will not see the new Batman movie.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2008)

To late. I saw it Sunday and thought it was great. It is a little on the dark side though. .TPBM would like to go see the knew Batman movie.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 22, 2008)

I probably will rent the DVD when it's released

TPBM still uses VHS and doesn't like all that digital stuf


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, still use VHS haven't moved to the next level yet...

TPBM loves the new recorders....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't even own one!

TPBM watches American Hot rod


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2008)

Guilty......of not watching it! 

TPBM is a Nascar fanatic.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Getting there....1948-72, The Darkside as "we" call it! Real cars, real men!

TPBM agrees....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 22, 2008)

Absolutely ! That's when they all didn't look alike. 

Here's the car for Lucky... It's a Chevrolet "768"

TPBM would like to own it as well.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Dang right I would. Looks like a hybrid of a 50's Bell Air and an Impala.

TPBM wonders what's under the hood on that little retro Chevy copy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2008)

A V8 engine perhaps?

TPBM doesn't think it was funny...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 22, 2008)

Funny ? What's funny ? I'm confused by TPAB's statement..

TPBM will explain..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope, Lucky goes in strange ways...

TPBM is as lucky as Lucky


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope, but that's why he's called Lucky and I am not.

TPBM thinks Lucky should let us all in on his secret to being Lucky with the ladies.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, that's not what I've heard.

TPBM thinks Lucky is full of hot air.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't know, does he float in the air?

TPBM likes flying a hot air baloon.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Never been in a hot air balloon. Would like to float over the St. Croix River on the border of Minnesota/Wisconsin, or the Whitewater State Park in Southern Minnesota in the Fall someday.

TPBM want's to go backpacking in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 22, 2008)

not really.
TPBM will be infuriated by all the insults towards lucky.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2008)

Nah.... he's got thick skin and broad shoulders..he can take it! 

TPBM lives in Tornado country...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 23, 2008)

nope, but it is raining and pretty cold at the moment

TPBM is taller than 6ft 2"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2008)

I would make it if I stood on my toes!.. 

TPBM is so tall that they must duck to enter a room...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nope, just 5' 10....

TPBM is wearing flip flops....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Do not own a pair. Your feet will suffer fromt these things...

TPBM enjoys the opera....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2008)

Only when I have a pair of earplugs in my ears.

TPBM feels like taking a last minute vacation day this Friday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a last minute retirement....if I had the money. Yup, retire at 39 sounds good to me... 

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep, hopefully the lottery numbers come through tonight. If so I won't have internet access for several weeks cause I'll be looking for a remote plot of land to relocate to.

TPBM would rather live in a big city.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2008)

No.... We've got our eye on about 2.8 acres in Suffolk, Va. Nice place
to grow JM's.

TPBM is thinking about lunch right now...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep, Meatloaf sandwich and Shrimp Gazpacho!!!

TPBM would like to see a Danica Patrick vs. Milka Duno slapfest/towel flogging at the next Indy race.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2008)

I saw the towel throwing on TV. "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned",
sayeth the poet. I'd like to see Danica kick her butt !!

TPBM doesn't think a meatloaf sandwich sounds good.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nope, Meatloaf sammich sounds perfectly good to me
BTW, I woudl like to see Danica have her backside handed to her. She seems to self centered and brash to me in the few interviews I've seen. And seems to have more "incidents" with other racers and pit crews than anyone else on the circuit. Overated as a driver as well IMHO.

TPBM is going to see the X-Files movie this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah... that one I'll wait on.

TPBM has a body piercing.... somewhere...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jul 23, 2008)

Nope, I believe metal belongs outside of my body

TPBM has a tattoo and will show us


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe later....

TPBM think that the motorsport of rallying is BORING....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't much care for auto racing of any kind in general. Can't sit in front of the TV long enough to watch, that goes for almost anything though. 

TPBM watches too much television.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah.....I think I do....

TPBM doesn't have a television.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 24, 2008)

ha! what a laugh! I couldn't possibly function without one!

TPBM will tell us their favourite show on T.V


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm addicted to NCIS, and I always watch the news with Charles Gibson.
Must be the name.....

TPBM gets his news from the papers...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2008)

No, from the idiot box.... 

TPBM knows who Probie is...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2008)

No idea. 

TPBM knows who Probie is.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2008)

Probie is Special Agent McGee in NCIS, it was a test for Charles... 

TPBM knew that...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, I did. Wonder who the new "team" will be for the new season. If you
saw the last episode, Jenny [NCIS Director] was killed and the new director
transferred the entire team. 

TPBM wonders also....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 24, 2008)

I though NCIS to being taken off the air? I'm wring I'm sure, don't watch too much Television anymore.

TPBM prefers to watch the CSI series.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope, being a molecular biologist myself, I can only laugh when seeing them working in the lab.

TPBM didn't know CSI was a comedy series for lab personnel


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

Actually I did wonder, Mon Ami ! I wonder how they can do a DNA in
five minutes when it takes our police four months.

TPBM agrees with Marcel...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jul 24, 2008)

Of course I agree with myself.

BTW Charles, you can do a DNA screen in a much shorter period than 4 months theoreticly. I'd say a week would do, provided you have enough source material. 

TPBM is a scientist


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yup....indeed I am.....in beer and whisky tasting.

TPBM goes to the theater....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope, haven't seen a movie in the Theatre since Pearl Horbor, kinda put me over the edge on spending my hard earned cash in the movie threatre.

TPBM prefers to work with thier hands as opposed to thier brain.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

I do prefer it that way, but in my job, I do the opposite....

TPBM is thinking about supper....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not tonights supper, but am planning Saturdays dinner. Home made Chili cooked on the outdoor smoker.

TPBM is coming over for a bowl of Chili Saturday night.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

I've heard your chili requires a permit from the local fire dept. Think I'll
pass... thanks, anyway.

TPBM Remembers when they didn't have TV...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not really Mr C....remember when we had b/w though.

TPBM is looking forward to a quiet weekend...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep, house to myself. Not answering any telephones or anyone knocking at the door. May head to the local park and try out a few Kayaks and Canoes to see what I like better.

TPBM likes to Kayak or Canoe down a quiet river or stream.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

I would like to try it, but I do prefer sailing in my sailboat. Just as quiet,
and doesn't require paddles....

TPBM prefers an inboard/outboard..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not anymore. Getting tired of the influx of powerboaters and Jet Skiers on most lakes. Sailboat would be fun as well, but don't think they will handle the small streams and rivers I hope to fish next spring/summer.

TPBM lives next to a party animal.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2008)

Not really. They are way down the street so I don't hear them.

TPBM is going to work on their car this weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2008)

Might give it a clean!....

TPBM gives their kids a ride to school....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

Not anymore, Mate. My youngest is 47 and a grandmother.

TPBM has brothers/sisters...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep, three younger brothers...

TPBM has a much larger family group.....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 25, 2008)

Nope, only one brother

TPBM is older than dirt


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2008)

I feel like it!!! Is 42 year old dirt considered old?

TPBM is already P.O.ed about something today and it is way to early in the day to be in such a foul mood!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2008)

No not at this stage, anyway the day is nearly over here!..11.07pm

TPBM like me is getting ready for bed.....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2008)

Au contrair, Mate. It's 0950 in Virginia, and I'm at work. Yea.. I know,
it's Saturday in Oz.

TPBM will tell us the time and temp in their neck of the woods...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2008)

8:50 AM Central Standard Time. Temp is in the mid 70's and climbing. Going to be a warm and humid day.

TPBM will be glad to hear my mood has shifted to more agreeable this morning, thankfully. I hate being mad on Fridays.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds good Buck!....not quite saturday yet Charles...20 minutes...

TPBM is thinking about their mid morning coffee break....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2008)

I am in the middle of said coffee break.... with cookies !

TPBM saves all his money....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2008)

wish that were true... 

TPBM wants to know what type of cookies Charles is eating....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sure, just better not be something I like so I have to go out and get one.

TPBM is Charles with his cookie of the day choice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2008)

No , but waiting on the answer too!

TPBM WILL be Charles with the answer!!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2008)

Correct-a-mundo, lads. We are having Royal Dansk sugar cookies. Great
with my decaf !

TPAM is staying up late this evening !!

TPBM would like to take a nap

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll take a nap later so I can stay up late tonight

TPBM will answer Charles TPBM question from his previous post about staying up late tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2008)

We'll see....just back a wee while a go from the pub...too many beers and Gins....AND trying play pool... 

TPBM is going to the pub later....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think so. Instead I think I'll cut the lawn.

TPBM doesn't have a lawn to cut...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah...what a pain in the grass... 

TPBM is a Star Trek fan and tell us which series they like most.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2008)

I only watched the first two, the original with Capt Kirk, then the second
with Jean-Luke Picard. The series with Capt Janeway was OK,and the one that followed that was no-where.

TPBM is a real trekkie...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2008)

Wouldn't say I'm a trekkie but I do enjoy my Star Trek...

TPBM has been to a Sci-fi convention....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2008)

Nope...never.

TPBM is having a quiet weekend at home....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 26, 2008)

yes thank god, must finish graphics assignment as i have a homicidial graphics teacher.
TPBM never had homicidial graphics teachers whe they were at school


----------



## ccheese (Jul 26, 2008)

Never had a graphics teacher, let alone a homicidal one. Do you go to class
heeled ?

TPBM is thinking about cooking out today.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 26, 2008)

I think so Charles.

TPBM is gonna float in a pool all day long.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2008)

If I had one and if it was sunny yes.....

TPBM has a pool in the backyard...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2008)

No don't have one!

TPBM does and will show us a picture....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

nope, we now have chickens where the pool once was

TPBM had a ripper of a weekend like I did.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2008)

Nah, just a back to normal sort of a weekend....

TPBM likes hot apple pie......with cream!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

yup

TPBM will tell us what they had for dinner


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice piece of juicy steak..... 

TPBM is feeling hungry about now....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

nah I'm right, I've had dinner

TPBM reads fine scale modeller


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Used to....

TPBM reads TRAINS.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2008)

from time to time yes

TPBM knows what a ramcharger is


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2008)

I know what it is, but I couldn't explain the technical end if it. In a word,
it crams more air into an engine.

TPBM will wish TPAM a happy birthday...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY J-Man...!!! And MANY more to come...!

TPBM want to join in, in the celibrations...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2008)

Sure if there's free beer...

TPBM remembers whe he was 17


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, to be back in 1966.

TPBM doesn't want to go back in time.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Would be cool....

TPBM is a time traveller....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2008)

Only in my day dreams... I wonder how it would really be ?

TPBM wonders also...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Indeed he does....

TPBM lives in a rather large house...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2008)

Nope, it's not so big.

TPBM owns a large car


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 27, 2008)

Not really. A 1998 Maxima. Love that car.

TPBM is addicted to coffee.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, I guess that I am.

TPBM would rather drink tea.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Drink them both TO....

TPBM is a Rum man....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 27, 2008)

No, JD man.

TPBM doesn't drink.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sure does, responsibly though I have to add....

TPBM gets wrecked more often than he admits....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2008)

Nope... Havn't been that way in many a year...

TPBM has, tho....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2008)

Not in the past 4 years. I still have a drink about every other day, but back in my divorce days, I was hitting it pretty hard.

TPBM had a great weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2008)

Naaah....could have been better.

TPBM wonders what the h*ll happened to the weekend?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 28, 2008)

yup sure do!

TPBM is having takeaway for dinner


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2008)

Nah, the Boss said eating in, 'She who must be obeyed'....

TPBM is the Boss of their house.....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 28, 2008)

nah mate dad's the cook of the house and he's on a diet which is terrible.
However we did have atlantic salmon tonight. Dam that stuffs good, although at 40 bucks a kilo it should be...
TPBM thinks banning country music would stop inbreeeding.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmmmm, not necessarily......???

TPBM loves Country music.....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm not a country music fan, can't say I love it. I do listen to it
when I can't get anything else on the car radio. I have Sirius in
my truck...

TPBM likes 'the oldies'

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2008)

Some oldies are goodies!! ....like you Charles...  

TPBM agrees......


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 28, 2008)

Yup. Charles is a keeper.

TPBM has been stung by a scorpion.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2008)

Nope, never seen one.

TPBM is recovering from last nights meal.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2008)

Can't say that I am....

TPBM is though....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2008)

No... Last nights meal consisted of fresh green beans, right out of the
garden. Add some ham and boiled potatoes.......

TPBM has a small vegetable garden....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2008)

Nope, would like to plant some Tomato and Jalepeno plants next spring though. Home made Salsa fixins!!!

TPBM likes his Salsa on the hot side and that Jalepenos are for girly-men


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't care for anything 'hot' when it comes to food. I've see guys hose down
their food with Texas Pete, then.... barely able to breathe and with tears in
their eyes, tell me how good it is. Baloney !

TPBM wonders about "Bucky's" chili.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2008)

My stomach is still recovering from the bowl I had last night. Not overly spicy or hot, but Chili tends to put some rolling thunder in my stomach.

TPBM has a Rolaids tablet they can send me!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2008)

Nope, I prefer Gaviscon. Much better than Rolaids.... Want some ?

TPBM will get us off this subject...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes I will.

TPBM gets more than 80 MPG with his newest toy?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes I did. Went 106 miles on 1.095 gallons of gas. That works out to
96.8036 MPG. However.... it's still in the shop....

TPBM is considering a two wheeled vehicle...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2008)

Not after I took my first flying lesson over the handlebars of my last motorcycle when some young gal pulled in front of me.

TPBM thinks Charles needs to keep his head on a swivel when riding his gas sipping motorbike.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 28, 2008)

Nope, I think he's sturdy enough

TPBM rides his bikes with sidewheels


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2008)

What Bucky means, Mon Ami, by keeping a head on a swivel, is looking in
all directions, continously, to know what is around you. It was said that
fighter pilots had to do the same, lest they be jumped by the enemy.

TPBM puts catsup on his hot dogs....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yep, and some of my friends home made Zuchinni/Pickle Relish. Good stuff.

TPBM knows what hot dogs are really made of?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 28, 2008)

I know the rumors and I don't know if I want to know. But I only eat hand made brats from our local German restaurant.

TPBM knows what is in a hot dog.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't really want to know.....

TPBM is still at work.....


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jul 29, 2008)

how did you guess?

TPBM is a metalhead


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM prefers 80's style Glam Rock and is willing to admit it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2008)

Rockabilly....!!!

TPBM was a mod in the 60's....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 29, 2008)

Nope... in the '60's I was still in the Navy....

TPBM likes raw onions on everything...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not everything, but I do like onions, unless they are too strong. I know people that make onion sandwiches.

TPBM is experiencing a slow month at work.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 29, 2008)

Gee... I wish... This month has been hectic, busy and somewhat crasy. I've
done more warranty claims on Canadian vehicles this month that I have in
the past three years. Canadians must like Va. Beach !!

TPBM would like to go to Canada for a vacation....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2008)

Been there several times. Mainly fishing trips.

TPBM likes to drink Canada Dry?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, I do like a glass of ginger ale once in awhile. 

TPBM is having a bad day....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wasn't until I got a nasty stuff shoulder/neck induced headache and I forgot my huge bottle of Ibuprofen at home. Got more little aches and pains lately than a man of my age should have.

TPBM has big plans in the month of August.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 29, 2008)

Nothing spectacular..... want to do a little grafting of my JM's. 

TPBM likes to putter in the garden... [do not confuse with a golf putt]

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2008)

Garden? the only puttering I'm doing is pulling up weeds!

TPBM likes jelly beans...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope. I like Jelly Belly's.

TPBM likes Jelly Belly's more than Jelly Beans.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2008)

Mmmm.....would rather have chocolate.. 

TPBM agrees


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'd agree with that.

TPBM has tried a Ritter Sport.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 31, 2008)

what are those?

TPBM will tell me what they are


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 31, 2008)

It's yummy delicious chocolate.
RITTER SPORT

TPBM will now try one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2008)

Never heard of Ritter Sport, I will wait by the letterbox Thor for your sample 

TPBM would like a sample too!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sure thing mate....

TPBM still remembers the 1970 Marshall University Football Team Plane Crash...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes I do. Terrible thing.

TPBM prefers college football to the NFL.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nope, just a training ground for the whiners/premodonna's that end up in the NFL. I have lost much interest in Professional and to a lesser extent College sports.

TPBM prefers to participate in a sport rather than watching it on the Televvision.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2008)

If it's motor racing then yes..

TPBM is a hard grafter....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2008)

If you mean a hard worker than when there is work to do I am. If hard grafter means something else I'm not sure.

TPBM needs a good stiff drink this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, it's 5:00 somewhere!

TPBM is afraid to swim in the ocean.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sure am, I can't swim for a darn so the swimming in the Ocean mean probable death for me.
BTW, only needs to be Noon somwhere in my book for a drink. Looks like the bottle of Whisky is going to take a hit tonight when I get home.

TPBM will join me in a drink of Jameson Irish Whiskey this evening.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2008)

If you pay the tickets mate, I'm there....

TPBM enjoys the program "GT Racer"....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry....haven't seen it...

TPBM will explain.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope, must be a European thing? 

TPBM watches auto racing just to see the occasional multi car pile ups. Same reason they used to watch the Television show CHIPS back in the 70's.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

Only watch it occasionally....Chips.... 

TPBM has recently had a ride in a helicopter...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 1, 2008)

No, that doesn't interest me too much.

TPBM has though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope, never been in one...wouldn't mind a ride though...

TPBM is waiting for some new pics in the Breaking News thread!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sure am, don't have anything to put up there right now though.

TPBM will post a cutie over there for all to view.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

wish I did!! 

it will be up to TPBM now...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2008)

Afraid not.... Dont' get to surf the net for cutie pic's...

TPBM subscribes to Frederick's catalog....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

No sir, no subscribing here....

TPBM will tell us what is in Fredericks catalogue....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope, would look kinda strange for a single man to be receiving copies of Fredericks Catalogs in the mail.

TPBM likes Victoria's Secret Catalogs better


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2008)

You're damn right buddy...

TPBM, like me, is just back from the pub....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope, at work with little to nothing to do. Makes for a long day of work.

TPBM has not plans for the weekend and is just going to sit around and relax for 2 days.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 1, 2008)

Going out tonight, but will sit by the pool Saturday and Sunday.

TPBM is going to a wedding on Saturday.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2008)

Not that I am aware of..... anybody we know ??

TPBM will tell us why the forum went down yesterday....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2008)

No one was posting pictures in the Breaking News thread?

TPBM thinks there is a different reason for the Forum being down.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe someone forgot to pay the bill ?

TPBM has a better reason...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 1, 2008)

No, I agree with you Buck. The admins were slapping us for not posting more in the Breaking News Thread.

TPBM agrees


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2008)

Gee.... I donno...

TPBM is thinking about Chinese for dinner...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope, had Chinese a couple nights ago. Going to take another try at the left over Chili from earler in the week. Hope my stomach is up to it...

TPBM can eat 6 soda crackers in less than 60 seconds without taking a drink of water.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm no fool. I won't even try

TPBM will give it a shot.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe I will. 

TPBM saw a wild animal today.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2008)

Only squashed on the side of the road (Skunk)

TPBM deer hunts.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope,None around here for that!....

TPBM is locked and loaded....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2008)

Always mate, always...

TPBM is gearing up for a huge party tonight....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2008)

No....quiet night in with the missus.

TPBM is in fact the huge party animal tonight!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 2, 2008)

If you count party animal as a really tired teenager with a cup of tea crouched in front of a moniter yes.
personally i think you had something else in mind 
TPBM has never heard of meat pies


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes...I have, I'm an Aussie.. 

TPBM has tasted a Vili's meat Pie....?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM like me, is a blood donor....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope... afraid I am to old for that. did in my younger days tho....

TPBM is watching it rain....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep, and I wanted to paint outside 

TPBM is on the other side of the pond


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2008)

Depends on how a big a pond your talking about (the North Sea or the Atlantic) 

TPBM has had enough of rain this summer...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2008)

Indeed....

TPBM is on their way down to their local waterhole....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope, the local basketball centre, both my teams have games this morning...

TPBM enjoys a good game of basketball...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 2, 2008)

Used to be a B-ball fan, but no more.

TPBM is alone tonight.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm afraid so....

TPBM is stuffed after tonights dinner.....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2008)

Not exactly stuffed, lets just say full.... 

TPBM is going to sleep in on Sunday morning...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Aug 2, 2008)

Sure did was very nice.......


TPBM doesn't like sleeping in.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2008)

I DO like to sleep in...I just wake up early..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 3, 2008)

and no TPBM come on wayne! get ya head in the game!

TPBM is wayne and will make up for his mistake


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nope, sorry....just plain ol' me...

TPBM might be an Aussie....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah... Me!

TPBM won't be distracted like I was and screw up TPBM...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2008)

Think that our highly regarded Mr Little was distracted by our not entirely unknown "Breaking News" thread....

TPBM agrees and will visit the above mentioned thread for a quick fix of lovelies....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 4, 2008)

of course lucky!

TPBM has never viewed the breaking news thread before


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, never. What is that?

TPBM will explain what the breaking news thread is.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2008)

A thread full of lovelies and "I wants"....

TPBM will explain deeper...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2008)

A thread full of lovelies..... true. "I wants....." for some. There are some of
us that are satisfied with what me have.

TPBM knows what I mean....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, he does Mr C....

TPBM misses the old Soviet Union....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 4, 2008)

Not really. 

TPBM watches the Olypics religiously.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2008)

Do I f*ck....

TPBM will tell us about the "Black Buck" missions....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember hearing about these "missions" during the Falklands "war". but
don't know any details. 

TPBM can fill us in....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2008)

RAF bombing raids on Port Stanley (and other targets) from Ascension Island by Avro Vulcans (3) which dramatically demonstrated the RAF's strike capability to the Argentines and forced them to retreat their fighters to the mainland to protect it.

Vulcan and the Black Buck raids
Operation Black Buck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM can remember events occurring when the Falklands was going on...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2008)

I can remember a good bit of it as a whole, but not in detail. For some reason
it didn't interest me.

TPBM makes his own omelets...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 4, 2008)

Not very often. Not very good at cooking breakfast type meals. Now put me in front of a Kettle Grill or BBQ Smoker and there's a whole different sotry to tell.

TPBM thinks Vegemite is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 4, 2008)

NO NO NO NO NO NO.

TPBM thinks vegemite is made out of poop.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure, maybe Brewers Yeast Poop.

TPBM can't understand the hatred towards Vegemite.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope makes perfect sense to me.

TPBM hates both Vegemite and Marmite


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 5, 2008)

Nah I like vegimite and I hate marmite

TPBM is an aussie and will stick up for vegimite


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Me, an Aussie? I wish.... I can't do that, since I've never tried it..

TPBM is either an Aussie or a Kiwi....or both!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2008)

Or neither..... how about just a city boy who longs for the peace and quiet
of a rural area ??

TPBM grew up in the city....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Surbubs, my good Mr C...

TPBM has shaken hand with the President, King, Queen or someone famous...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2008)

Nah...they should be so lucky.. 

TPBM is enjoying a nice sunny day...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, we are having a nice day. Temp is 81 F [27C]. FWIW, I have had the 
pleasure of grasping hands with Harry Truman, JFK and Prince Phillip. HRH,
the Queen, was right in front of him.

TPBM has talked with rock stars....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM has though....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nope, stood next to aguitar amplifier at a small concert once, had muffled hearing for a couple days.

TPBM is looking at storm clouds.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2008)

Nope, a blue sky. A big stupid 106 degree blue stupid sky.

TPBM is hot.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2008)

Of course you mean in temperature. Nah.... my office is A/C'd. 

TPBM is waiting for the rain to start....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes! But Im watering the lawn to make sure.  

TPBM hates yardwork.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Not really...

TPBM hasn't ride a bicycle in years....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rode it about a month ago. Burst a blood vessel in my leg and haven't ridden since.

TPBM needs to see his Doctor.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

nope....

TPBM is having a lazy day and a well deserved one at that....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Kinda, actually have some work to do today.

TPBM wonders what Lucky's kitty cat is rocking out to.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rockabilly!

TPBM disagree.....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like a kitty metronome to me....

TPBM is heading to the local pub....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe later in the week. Tip back a few Guinnesses after the Doctor visit on Thursday?

TPBM thinks beer is over rated.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Do I WHAAAAT!!?? 

TPBM doesn't understand the above TPBM either?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Just trying to raise some people blood pressure

TPBM drink beers on a weekly, if not daily basis.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2008)

Yup.........or stronger.

TPBM has rode in a vintage aircraft.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, I have. But, when I flew in them they were not "vintage".

TPBM collects pennies....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Only in my spare change jar. I do have a few older pennies and an old Idianhead penny from 1862, I think that was the date anyway?

TPBM will turn into a couch potato after work today.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2008)

No, have things to do at home....

TPBM is watching the clock..... going home in ten or fifteen minutes....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm already home, thank god

TPBM is working the night shift


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope, thankfully.

TPBM likes working the night shift...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2008)

Indeed he does....

TPBM is a heavy sleeper....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2008)

Not really. If she gets up, it usually wakes me.

TPBM likes to whistle.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2008)

Only while I work..... 

TPBM chews on pens/pencils.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2008)

Occasionally yes!


TPBM is an artist


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2008)

Not really. Can't draw a straight line !

TPBM has seen a warbird in the air recently....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope, heard the local T6 fly over the other day, but was in the basement and was unable to hobble up the stairs fast enough to see it.

TPBM saw one though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope....sorry Bucky.

TPBM is an avid gambler....


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2008)

Not at all. The most I have ever gambled is $20. Lost it in about 10 minutes and said "Never again." I work too hard for my cash to give it away.

TPBM likes to play poker.


----------



## trackend (Aug 6, 2008)

never tried it I used to play cribage and solo for penny a point but not played cards for years however TPBM is a real poker hustler


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2008)

Use to play poker when I was in the Navy. That and the "gallopin' dominoes".

TPBM has never shot craps [probably wouldn't know how to cook it]

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes I have. I like to play.........for fun.

TPBM will miss me next week while I'm on vacation.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2008)

Won't we all??

TPBM will tell us about RGS' the "Galloping Goose".....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2008)

The Rio Grande Southern Railroad developed a series of 7 narrow gauge railcars (Motors) to carry and deliver mail to towns in the Colorado Rocky Mountains. These were designed to be lighter and more cost effective that full blown steam engines and thus save the company money. 

TPBM would like to take a train tour of the Rocky Mountains someday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2008)

YOU BET!!!

TPBM is a railfan...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2008)

It's ok. My Paternal grandfather worked on the Burlington Northern and Santa Fe lines his entire life.

TPBM needs new shoes


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep, something that supports my problematic ankle/achilles better. 

TPBM has foot problems as well.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope..... no corns, bunions or ingrown toenails.

TPBM thinks I am a "picture of health....."

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2008)

I sure do!

TPBM (if Mr C) will tell us their secret to eternal youth....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2008)

I donno about eternal youth...... At 74 I can still run around the block.....
once...

TPBM is thinking about hitting the pub.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2008)

Too close to start of my work....my good man, in the weekend maybe.

TPBM is a child at heart....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope, just an cantankerous middle ager.

TPBM is allergic to Vicadin just like me.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope..... only allergy is penicillin.

TPBM has "hayfever"....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope, get my allergies in the late winter/early spring.

TPBM has been to a threshing show.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2008)

Never....

TPBM plays poker every now and then with some friends and beer....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2008)

Usually only play poker once a year on New Years Eve. No beer this year as I had a terrible cold. Drank Orange Juice and Tea.

TPBM dosn't think that sounded likekt oo exciting of a New Years Eve Party.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't remeber what I did new years, so I can't really comment 

TPBM like me has a long weekend!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2008)

A very long weekend. I GO ON VACATION THIS WEEKEND!!!!!

TPBM likes to wear a hat.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nope, makes my head itch.

TPBM is a New York Jets fan and is happy about thier new Quarterback.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2008)

No on both accounts. I could care less who Farve play's for...

TPBM is a die-hard football fan.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know about die-hard, but I do like it.

TPBM likes college basketball more than football.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2008)

If thats my choice , then yes!

TPBM doesn't completely understand the American 'football' game...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep, bunch of overpaid premodonas trying to run with and catch an oblong ball.

TPBM thinks I'm a little cynical.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

A "LITTLE"!!??

TPBM disagrees with Bucky.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

OK, a lot cynical I'll be wathcing the first Vikes preseaon game tomorrow. I do like football, but am not fanatical about it.

TPBM prefers to watch Womens Beach Vollyball instead of Football.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd rather play WITH them ol' Bucky....

TPBM awaits an invitation for something...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, I could use an invitation. Dinner ? A night out ? Sex ? I'm game !

TPBM thinks I'm too old for two of the above.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Not at all, but I'm not sending you an invitation for the last item on your list

TPBM needs a night out on the town as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

At least something....

TPBM is 'Nam vet....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2008)

Bet your boots I am. July of 66 to Aug of 67....

TPBM was too young for 'Nam'.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yessir, was not born until 1965. 

TPBM likes cold fried chicken.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

So so...



ccheese said:


> Bet your boots I am. July of 66 to Aug of 67....
> 
> TPBM was too young for 'Nam'.....
> 
> Charles



I knew a guy that flew Skyraider in the air force during Vietnam, need to find his email again...

*TPBM* likes barbershop music...


----------



## Marcel (Aug 7, 2008)

Nope, my father in law does, singing in such a choir. I prefer clasical music and rock/metal though

TPBM plays musci for a living


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 7, 2008)

nope I just fabricate

TPBM watches futureweapons


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2008)

No..... 

TPBM stayed at a Holiday Inn once....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 7, 2008)

never been Mr C,

TPBM has and will tell us their opinion of it


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 8, 2008)

I've stayed at just about every Hotel chain there is, plus a few others.

Holiday Inn is as good as any........

TPBM likes two lumps of sugar in their tea/coffee


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 8, 2008)

2 or 3 when I do have coffee

TPBM likes ice coffee better


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2008)

Never tried it mate....

TPBM don't have water or ice in their drink....just straight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2008)

Nah, prefer some kind of mixer....

TPBM is watching the Opening ceremony for the Olympics...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nope, don't care for that kind of stuff. I'll watch some of them, but will not be glued to the TV like other I know.

TPBM is going to do some outdoor grilling this weekend, maybe a nice, fat, juicy Porterhouse Steak and some Shrimp. (Great, now I'm hungry).


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn!....now ya got me licking my lips...sadly no, too friggin cold and will be raining on and off over the weekend...

TPBM likes to take long hot baths...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nope, just a quick jump in the shower to wash the grime off.
Never too cold to grill IMHO, I cook outside in the dead of winter all the time.

TPBM needs a nap, even though they just got out of bed under 2 hours ago!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2008)

Been up for 24+ hours AND I'm "slightly" intoxicated...

TPBM is a very good friend of mine....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd like to hope so... like many others here....

TPBM, like me is getting ready for bed almost Saturday here...11.59pm...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nope, 9:30 AM in my part of the world.

TPBM wonders what "slightly intoxicated" means in Lucky's world?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 8, 2008)

I wonder if that's like being "slightly pregnant" ?

TPBM wonders, too....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes I do

TPBM uses alcohol only for cleaning


----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2008)

yes but i'm cleaning my tongue with a cold one right now !

TPBM is welcome to pop round for one any time


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great, thanks for the invite. If I win the lottery tomorrow you place is the first one I'll be visiting

TPBM would liek to chauffeur me around the world if I win said Lottery tomorrow.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 9, 2008)

why not?

TPBM watches wrestling


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 9, 2008)

Most of my life. I love it.

TPBM saw Stone Cold Steve Austin's first match. (I did back when he was Steve Williams.)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 9, 2008)

nah, wasn't he in WCW back then?

TPBM will clarify it for me


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2008)

Can't I have no idea.....

TPBM will find someone that knows?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry fellas, don't care much for wrestling...

TPBM has seen USS Monitor....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 10, 2008)

sure haven't

TPBM's weekend like mine, is coming to an unfortunate end


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

My weekend ends on Sunday next week.....

TPBM just woke up....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 10, 2008)

nope, just got home!

TPBM knows what a thermo fan is


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Somekinda fan?

TPBM will explain....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 10, 2008)

Its a kind of fan that keeps your engine cool, but you have the option f turning it off if required

TPBM's car is a manual transmission car


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2008)

Nope! Automatic...

TPBM is watching the Olympics!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Am I f*ck!

TPBM couldn't care less about these f*nny games....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2008)

I do enjoy the olympics and will watch certain sports, however there are some i dont care for...

TPBM is not a sports person at all!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 10, 2008)

nah I am a sports person, can't get enough with the exception of maybe lawn bowls.

TPBM is very atheletic........


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2008)

Not any more... 

TPBM slept in late this Sunday morn...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Aug 10, 2008)

A bit, well a lot 11am...........


TPBM is a night owl............


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

...and a morning person. 

TPBM is a grumpy ol' git every morning, at least until they get their black Java.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 11, 2008)

not really, just tired

TPBM doesn't get enough sleep every night


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2008)

I must get enough, I wake up before the alarm!

TPBM is a heavy sleeper and nothing disturbs their sleep once they hit the pillow!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Depends....

TPBM is a sleepwalker...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2008)

Not that I am aware of, the missus would sure let me know about it...!!

TPBM is a snorer and makes one helluva racket!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nope...!

TPBM twist and turns as they sleep....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yep, flop around like a fish ouf of water.

TPBM didn't need to know that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

It's cool....there's already a video up on YouTube.....quite funny too. 

TPBM often visits YouTube....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2008)

Nope.... not my thing...

TPBM is glad it's Monday so he can rest from a hard week-end...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't know about that, young Mr C.....I'm off for the rest of the week too...

TPBM like to gaze upon the stars....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, used to take the Telescope out all the time and look around. City lights make it hard to see nowadays though.

TPBM had a laid back weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2008)

Nope.... Busted my butt around the house. Spent two hours in the attic
where the temp was about 105. 

TPBM would like to move to a cooler climate...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nope, warmer at least in the winter months.

TPBM needs to clone themselves to keep up with all the projects they have in the works.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 11, 2008)

No.... when I retired the Mrs. got twice as much husband for half as much money. So I went back to work.

TPBM is looking forward to retirement...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 12, 2008)

No, just started 

TPBM knows a way to clone himself


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 12, 2008)

nope, don't really want to clone myself at the moment

TPBM will tell us the most stressful part of their job


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

The whole job is stressful....

TPBM like me, is heading for the pub....(need to cool down)..


----------



## Heinz (Aug 12, 2008)

Cool down from what? The rain? 

I have beer chilled in my fridge at a moments notice


TPBM needs a holiday........


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea... I could use a couple of days off....

TPBM thinks Lucky is taking a bum rap.... being painted as a womanizer,
lush and just a loafer......

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nope, doesn't seem to be a loafer. It take patience to sit on a barstool for hours on end

TPBM knows of the late, great, Muddy Waters.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

Huh?






TPBM will tell me about Mr C's TPBM and explain about me taking a bum rap.... being painted as a womanizer,
*lush* and just a *loafer*......


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

Muddy Waters? Blues, right?

TPBM is right now sitting with a chilled in their hand.....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2008)

I do wish it were so, Lucky..... But, alas, my company would frown..

TPBM wonders what time it is in Glasgow.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Not particularly, but I'm sure someone is.

TPBM is more concerned with what time it is where they are and how close it is till quiting time!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

Naaah....I'm off for a week.

TPBM will tell us what happened on 18th February 1944 at 1055 hours....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2008)

Quite a few things happened, 18 February 1944, as far as WW-II is
concerned......

War at Sea
German submarine U-7 lost with all hands after an accident in the Baltic 

German submarine U-406 lost in the North Atlantic 

Pacific
US fleet under Admiral Spruance attacks Truk leaving the airfields out of action, destroying numerous Japanese aircraft and sinking 200,000 tons of merchant ships, one cruiser and one destroyer 

Allied destroyers bombard Rabaul and Kavieng 

Eastern Front
German Army Group North withdraws from the Narva-Newel front

War in the Air
The RAF bombs Amiens prison in an attempt to free prisoners

Start of the "Little Blitz", a renewed period of Luftwaffe attacks on London 

Of course, it could be something personal......

TPBM wonders what Lucky is up to ....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2008)

I do wonder. Not his birthday as he is younger than I accourding to his profile.

TPBM is Lucky and will tell us what else happened on mentioned date.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mr C was right....I was thinking about Operation Jericho...the bombing of Amiens prison....

I'm not sure what else happened on this date, someone was born to this world, but SOMEONE lost their father, son, brother, mother, daughter sister....



TPBM is exhausted.....after a hard day of R/R....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 13, 2008)

nope after having to work today

TPBM like me, is in the mood for a beer


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2008)

Aren't we always in a mood for a beer or three?

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2008)

So it's beer o'clock then? 

TPBM wants to have the week off and visit with Lucky!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sure, he could teach me the finer points of drinking and picking up the ladies 

TPBM thinks Lucky will need additional vacation time to recover from his current vacation.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2008)

Absolutely.... He's gonna hate going back to work..... or whatever he does
to earn a living...

TPBM is watchin' it rain....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2008)

Work!? Who said something about WORK!? When? Where? Why? Moooaaann...!

Cloudy here today with some sunny spells....

TPBM is having a black Java as we speak...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope, big bottle of water, not much for Coffee.

TPBM is going camping soon.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2008)

Not that I am aware of......

TPBM thinks "camping" includes an RV and all the comforts of home.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope not....

TPBM is a fan of The Third Man, like me....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 14, 2008)

what is that?

TPBM will explain


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2008)

Must be a rock group ! I remember the movie, but that was a long time
ago....

TPBM will explain about The Third Man...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry can't help you....

It will have to be TPBM to provide the answer...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I beleive Mr. Lucky is referring to the 1949 movie titles "The Third Man"?

TPBM will tell me what type of Beer I should bring camping this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought everybody liked "PBR" !!

TPBM could care less.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 14, 2008)

No PBR!!! I can't stomach American Macrobrews anymore.

TPBM is not feeling well today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2008)

Not long out of bed...feeling ok so far..Uh! have to go to work soon though... 

TPBM is on the other side of the world and about to leave work!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2008)

On the other side of the world, yes....but about leaving work...just left the pub....slightly intoxicated...

TPBM has a party this weekend to tend to...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2008)

The only party I will see, Jan, is a working-party....

TPBM is going outta town this week-end...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 15, 2008)

I might be

TPBM like me, has a disease which makes me buy cars, engines, spare parts and no room to put them all!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2008)

Fortunately, I do not suffer from that malady. I'm addicted to 
kitchen utensils !! A better slicer ? I'll buy it !!

TPBM likes to cook...

Charles


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

Yep, only for ladies and myself, f*ck the rest. LOL

TPBM want to be left alone on his Birthday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, have wanted that to be the case on a few occasions...

TPBM can't stand being alone at any time!


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

No, but sometimes it drives me mad to be alone.

TPBM is thinking of drinking a beer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cooooome ooooon...just the ONE!!??

TPBM has someone special on their mind....


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

Yup, she phoned me up this morning waking me, wish she was mine...

I still have 9 left in the fridge so will drink one for you buddy.

TPBM Hates it when someone wake him/her with a phone call?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Not if it's HER....

TPBM is starving for something to eat...


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

He he he... She loves waking me up.

Yup, had a loaf of bread yesterday and that was it. They say that a beer is like eating a loaf of bread.

TPBM knows what he will be eating for dinner tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Have no idea buddy....

TPBM is a lefty....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2008)

Nope.....

TPBM wears glasses...

Charles


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

Yup, unfortunately.

TPBM needs reading glasses.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yep, was running late this morning and did not make anything for breakfast. Lunchtime is a long way off and vending machines are off limits for me...

TPBM will bring me a Omelet or something to stop the stomach from growling at my co-workers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

16 inch pizza mate?

TPBM wants a piece of the action too....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, I clashed with Henk, Charles, and Lucky on that last one. Bring it on, have not had a piece of Pizza for several months...

TPBM would rather have a big, juicy, Cheeseburger with onions, lettuce, tomato, and pickles.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds very good, but..... please hold the cheese.

TPBM is thinking about Mex for supper....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Not really Mr C....

TPBM is our highly dignified Mr C....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 15, 2008)

unfortunately no, just the highly dignified SE!

TPBM is Mr C


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm afraid not....just silly old me!

TPBM is a Kiwi....or and Aussie.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 15, 2008)

an aussie

TPBM is a swede......


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

Nope, way down on the globe.

TPBM is a American....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 15, 2008)

sure not

TPBM like me, had to work today


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2008)

To be sure..... all the way to 1700.

TPBM is watching the storm..... {I am}

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope Mr C, all quiet here...

TPBM is wishing for sunshine....


----------



## Henk (Aug 16, 2008)

Yup, it is raining and cold wish just for a little bit of sunshine.

TPBM wished it was snowing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

I've always wanted to see how they'd handle the amount of snow we get in Sweden, if it would fall here in the UK.....

TPBM thinks that I'm just nasty.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2008)

Nah, but you would be a good substitute for laxettes...! 

TPBM tells the best jokes!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

Not me....

TPBM does though....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope, rather ordinary at it.

TPBM is watching the start of the new English Premier League season..


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2008)

Nah... don't even know if they show that in the US.

TPBM is watching the Olympics...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

Stay as far away from the Olympics as possible....rubbish!

TPBM watch it all day though.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2008)

On and off during the day and evening....

TPBM has been modelling today....?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope....still getting tools together....now hunting for a Iwata HP-CS airbrush...

TPBM builds in 1/48 scale...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2008)

Yep...mostly!

TPBM doesn't have the time or the patience to build models...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 16, 2008)

Patience....yes. Time....no.

TPBM buys almost everything online.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2008)

No, only when necessary....

TPBM frequents ebay looking for a bargain....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yup....fingers crossed for one that I'm watching now....

TPBM has never bought anything on ebay.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2008)

No, nothing.

TPBM will tell me if this is a bad thing?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

Got a NEW Iwata compressor for a less than third of the RRP price, among other things....

TPBM will now go hunting on ebay....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 16, 2008)

never ebayed, I like Amazon though.


TPBM has never shopped on-line.........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 16, 2008)

quite the opposite, I've been on ebay a bit

TPBM uses paypal whenever they shop online


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Used it a few times yes.....

TPBM is about to buy something today and will tell us....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope, not today...

TPBM is always in the sh*t, it's just the depth that varies...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2008)

It sure feels like it young man.....

TPBM has done a boo-boo and will tell us....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 17, 2008)

not me, my mate. The car we went halves in, he blew up the motor (dropped a cylinder) whilst doing burnouts and donuts! I'm not mad, we have 2 other engines available so we will just do an engine transplant next weekend.

TPBM has also done that to their car before


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2008)

No, never blew an engine....

TPBM needs to cut their lawn..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't have one to cut....

TPBM think that I should cut Mr C's lawn....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2008)

I didn't get it cut, yet, it's too wet from the morning dew. You are more than
welcome to come any time and cut it...

TPBM is going to, or just coming from, the pub.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Naaah....neither Mr C. Even I have my limits....

TPBM is planning a tasty dinner for tonight...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2008)

Right at this moment I am comtemplating asking a friend to join me for a nice
flounder dinner, at a nice cosy Greek restaurant in Portsmouth. She's suppose to call back. Oh... didn't I tell you, the bride is outta town this week.

TPBM thinks I got something working....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2008)

This TPBM doesn't buy Mr C's story....

Neither is TPBM....


----------



## Marcel (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM thinks has had a great weekend


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2008)

My weekend has been pretty good. quiet, too.

TPBM will tell Lucky my dinner date didn't pan out. She has a wedding to 
attend. A likely story, perhaps ?

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 18, 2008)

Lucky, what Mr C said

TPBM is lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yup....indeed he is.

TPBM would like to go to Guadalcanal....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah for a history tour.....

TPBM likes waterslides....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 18, 2008)

Never been on one.


TPBM loves swimming......


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't mind it....

TPBM can't swim....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2008)

Au Contraire, my friend. Like the preverbial fish...

TPBM has the Monday Morning Blahs.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2008)

More like Monday Evening blaaahs Mr C....

TPBM can't stand todays "music"....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't even consider it "music" sounds more like noise...

TPBM wonders why I didn't leave TPBM a question...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2008)

TPBM wonders why Charles did not leave a TPBM question?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2008)

Because he got caught up in his Monday morning's work ?

TPBM is behind in his Honey-do's..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2008)

Nope, no Hodey-do to do Honey-do list things for at the moment.

TPBM just ignores the Honey-do list and faces the wrath of the spouse at a later date.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2008)

To have any honey-do lists, I'd have to do them myself, at least at the mo...

TPBM doesn't have any honey-do list either...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 19, 2008)

sure don't

TPBM's car has power steering


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah..it does...

TPBM was sick and didn't go to work today


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2008)

I came in.... but I am sick of working....

TPBM crosses the street in the middle of the block.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yep, I cross wherever there is an opening. Drivers in this state just don't understand that pedestrians have the right of way at a crosswalk and just keep driving through.

TPBM has been hit by a car.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2008)

Many, Many years ago as a kid. 

TPBM is going to take a friend to lunch, today...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nope, waiting for a friend to take me to lunch to pay for a bet he lost on gas prices hitting $4 per gallon before the 4th of July.

TPBM does not smoke, drink, or gamble.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2008)

This TPBM does two out of three....

TPBM will guess which two I do....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2008)

Smoke and Drink? Or is that Drink and Smoke?

TPBM will verify which afflictions Lucky "suffers" from.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2008)

I really don't think our Lucky gambles. However, we all gamble everytime
we cross a street.

TPBM will affirm Lucky's afflictions....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, I DO drink fellas, but within reason and using common sense...sometimes I do gamble as well....not overly much though.

TPBM smoke cigars...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2008)

This person gave up smoking in 1973... Cold Turkey !!

TPBM thinks it's the best thing I ever did...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yep, most definately. I do like to puff the occasional good Cigar myself. Not very often though. 

TPBM likes a occasional Cigar as well.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 20, 2008)

I've only ever tried 2

TPBM smokes


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2008)

Nah not for me, rest family does/did


TPBM is going out for a meal tonight.......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 20, 2008)

nah, got a feeling I will be staying in tonight

TPBM will tell us the temp in their neck of the woods


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2008)

about 13C, nice n cold 


TPBM is sweating at the moment..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2008)

Can't say that I do son....

TPBM sometimes gets called "son" by colleagues....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2008)

Not lately!....

TPBM has been called an 'Old Fart' on many ocassions....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2008)

Not yet, sure it will happen in time though...

TPBM is sensitive to their age...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 20, 2008)

Not really yet. 

TPBM wants to feel younger again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2008)

Nah not really. get plenty of reminders of where I'm at though!

TPBM is ready for a coffee...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2008)

Having a cup as we speak ! It's still morning, here...

TPBM uses lemon in his tea....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sometimes, not often though.

TPBM has been told to go fly a kite on numerous occasions.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM will tell us their pet peeve(?).....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2008)

People that ask too many questions Seriously though, laziness and inconsiderate people really tick me off.

TPBM goes out of thier way to help others.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2008)

I try to give our customers everything that they are entitled to.....

TPBM doesn't have to deal with customers...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2008)

Not very often. Previous job I did and I know where you are coming from.

TPBM will not clash with me this time


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 20, 2008)

I won't clash with you at any time.

TPBM thinks Lucky will.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe. I used to do that, clashing with Bucky, but not anymore.

TPBM does a lot of hs posting in The "TPBM" thread


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, I do, Mon Ami.... I seem to spend more time here than in any other
thread.

TPBM always has at least $100.00 in his wallet...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope, sometimes it seems hard to keep that amount in my bank account;(

TPBM is disappointed that the latest Bigfoot news was yet another hoax (Frozen rubber Gorilla suit in a block of ice).


----------



## Marcel (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope, wasn't even aware of it

TPBM wants to start a TPAM thread


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nah, I'd probably just make people mad with the things I made up about TPAM

TPBM likes things just the way they are.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep, running smoothly.....with the occasional bump!

TPBM agrees!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2008)

I do agree, except that part about the bump. I think the word 'clash' is
approprose.

TPBM likes argyle socks..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2008)

NO, bright white, untanned legs and Argyle socks are not a combination you want to see!!!

TPBM spend way too much money this past week.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope not....

TPBM will tell us about the RB-69 Neptunes and the "Wild Cherry" missions....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2008)

Dont' have a clue.....

Maybe TPBM knows....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2008)

SShhhhhh, it's a secret.

TPBM knows and will spill the beans.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2008)

Here you go fellas!

Lockheed P2V / RB69A Neptune

TPBM will us where the motto :IN GOD WE TRUST. ALL OTHERS WE MONITOR"...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry my answer is below the question I'll ask.

TPBM runs in circles so they don't get lost along the way.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2008)

Of course.

TPBM thought the motto was: "In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash !"

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 21, 2008)

E-x-a-c-t-l-y! TPBM is glad the weekend is coming.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2008)

You better believe it son!

TPBM is TPBM....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2008)

Errr....Yes! I think...

TPBM is annoyed that I'm much closer to the weekend than they are...on this side of the world!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2008)

Not really annoyed. But you also have to remember, Monday comes 
quicker in Oz.

TPBM is probably Lucky...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nope, but I hope to get so this weekend, meaning I'm going to an archery shoot and hope to win a new bow, what were you thinking I meant

TPBM is doing a big cookout this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2008)

Nah.... I'll leave that to Dan Becca. 

TPBM has to work this weekend....

Charles


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2008)

Nothing big, just ribs.  

TPBM is heading off to tan all his/her bits at the beach.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 22, 2008)

Not, going to lunch and see if I can find some new tires for the truck. Now I'm in the mood for Ribs this weekend, but no time to cook them.

TPBM thinks BBQ'ed ribs sounds good, particularty paired with a few cold beers while they are cooking!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yup!

TPBM agrees as well....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like I'll just have to settle for the beer, no time for BBQ'ing this weekend. Look out next weekend though!!!

TPBM is an hour away from happy hour.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2008)

Just woke up and it's 3.25am here....

TPBM isn't tired.....and can't sleep either.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2008)

Already Slept!

TPBM is very drowsy and going to nod off any moment....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2008)

At some point I probably will, been up since 2am.....

TPBM remember John Leyton...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok, I'll bite....who is John Leyton?

TPBM will explain...


----------



## Heinz (Aug 23, 2008)

no chance......

TPBM is sinking a few beers like me........


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2008)

WHAT!?  Don't know who John Leyton is, with hits like, "Johnny Remember Me", "Wild Wind" and "Son, This Is She"? I'm stunned to silence...


*John Leyton (born John Dudley Leyton, 17 February 1939, Frinton-on-Sea, Essex)*
As a singer he is best known for his hit song "Johnny Remember Me" (written by Geoff Goddard and produced by Joe Meek) which reached Number 1 in the UK Singles Chart in August 1961.

Leyton went to Highgate School and after completing his National Service, he studied drama, paying his way through drama school with bit-part roles in films and on television. His first major acting role was his portrayal of Ginger in a 1960 Granada TV adaptation of Biggles, which earned him a large following of young female fans and led to the formation of a John Leyton fan club.

Following the success of Biggles, Leyton was persuaded by his manager, Robert Stigwood, to audition as a singer for record producer Joe Meek, and subsequently recorded a cover version of "Tell Laura I Love Her", which was released on the Top Rank record label. At that time, however, Top Rank was undergoing a takeover by EMI, but in 1961 the Top Rank label went bankrupt and Leyton's records were then issued by EMI on the HMV record label. EMI had already released Ricky Valance's version of the same song. Leyton's recording was withdrawn from sale, whilst Valance's version reached Number 1 in the UK chart.

A second single - "The Girl on the Floor Above" - was released on the HMV label, but was not a success. His first big hit, "Johnny Remember Me", coincided with his appearance as an actor in the popular ATV television series Harpers West One, in which he played a singer named Johnny Saint Cyr. Leyton performed "Johnny Remember Me" during the show (backed by The Outlaws), and the single subsequently charted at Number 1. His next single, "Wild Wind", reached number 2 in the UK Singles Chart, and later singles also achieved lower chart positions.

Leyton appeared in Guns at Batasi in 1964 and also played a minor role in the film The Great Escape featuring Steve McQueen and James Garner, and in Von Ryan's Express starring Frank Sinatra. By the mid 1960s, he was no longer successful as a singer, but had begun to make a name for himself as a movie actor in the U.S., taking starring roles in several major films in the mid to late 1960s.

He returned to the UK in the early 1970s and unsuccessfully attempted to re-launch his singing career, signing to the York record label in 1973. A year later Leyton's cover of the Kevin Johnson hit, "Rock 'n' Roll (I Gave You The Best Years Of My Life)" was issued in the UK but without success. Acting roles became fewer and farther between during the 1970s, and by the early 1980s, he was no longer active in showbusiness.

In the 1990s, however, he began performing in the Solid Gold Rock 'n' Roll Show, appearing with artists such as Marty Wilde and Joe Brown. The Autumn 2004 tour featured Leyton, Showaddywaddy, Freddy Cannon and Craig Douglas. Leyton has also returned to acting, with a cameo appearance in the 2005 film Colour Me Kubrick starring John Malkovich.

In May 2006, Leyton released "Hi Ho, Come On England", a re-working of Jeff Beck's "Hi Ho Silver Lining", to coincide with the World Cup in Germany. During the summer of 2007 he filmed a cameo appearance in the forthcoming Nick Moran film Telstar - The Movie. He also topped the bill at the Theatre Royal, Windsor, along with 1960s stars Jess Conrad and Craig Douglas at a concert named "60s Icons". Leyton continues to tour the UK and Scandinavia performing his hits (sometimes backed by the Rapiers) and can boast an internet following with his official website...




*Might sink a few Guinness later....

TPBM has some exciting plans for the evening....*


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2008)

First, going to Frankie's for spare ribs. Then will work on the Spitfire
some more.

TPBM bought something new, today, and will tell us about it...

Charles


----------



## trackend (Aug 23, 2008)

I bought a new ever ready camera bag as I'm off on holiday to Madeira on friday and had nothing to take my camera in.

TPBM
has been following the Olympics and thinks China has put on a good games
and that the relay teams from the UK and the US need more practice


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 24, 2008)

haven't really been paying much attention to the olympics

TPBM like me, is a bit suss of china's gold medal tally


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah, I reckon there has been some funny business going on...

TPBM doesn't like the Olympics at all....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

You're d*mn right my good man!

TPBM thinks like me that Olympics is just something where sissies are running around in f*nny suits flexing their muscles...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 25, 2008)

yes and no

TPBM if they live in aus, are glad the olympics are over and top gear is back on


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just me....

I sure am buddy!

TPBM is glad as well that they can finally turn their telly back on after the "circus"...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 25, 2008)

yup!

TPBM owns a classic car


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish....!

TPBM owns a few suits...


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2008)

Nup, but I own a classic car 


TPBM enjoys nothing more than relaxing in front of an open fire.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds good to me if it's with the right company...

TPBM is a fan of Agatha C, Hercule Poirot....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2008)

Haven't read either....

TPBM IS the reading type....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2008)

I read, non-fiction though. Novels aren't my thing


TPBM loves fiction.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2008)

No, not into fiction, prefer WW-II.

TPBM has brown eyes...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, blue!

TPBM needs a shave...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2008)

No, did that this morning [I think].

But, TPBM has a heavy beard....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Getting there....  

TPBM badly needs a haircut....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, just got one a little over a week ago. 

TPBM has nothing to keep them busy at work lately.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2008)

Clash !!

You got that right.... it's dead, today...

TPBM likes trains...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure do Mr C.....American ones the most!

TPBM likes them too....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, I do, but I prefer steam.....

TPBM has never seen a steam train high-balling down the main line..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Seen and fired on one, on several occasions, not a US steam though (sulking)...

TPBM will tell us about the times they saw steam at high speed on the mainline....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 25, 2008)

Saw one steam engined passenger trian chugging up a Mountain in Colorado once. Was not moving very fast, but it was laying down a thick stack of smoke. Looked like a pretty old engine.

TPBM would have liked to been on that ride.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup...

TPBM has heard about Casey Jones....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2008)

Havn't we all ? "....found in the wreck, scalded to death by the steam".

TPBM knows about trains with names....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah one or two....


TPBM is a trainspotter........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 26, 2008)

yep

TPBM has been on a cross country train trip before


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nope, not here in the UK....

TPBM has heard about the Hiawatha, Empire Builder, North Coast Limited and the Daylight....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 27, 2008)

I have heard of a couple

TPBM will tell us their favourite locomotive


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2008)

Probably the 4MT mixed traffic loco 2-6-4


TPBM has a model railway............


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2008)

No....but my son has one stashed away somewhere....

TPBM is into slot car racing....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2008)

Nope.... I stick to model airplanes....

TPBM missed breakfast this morning...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2008)

Ya got up and had lunch 


TPBM will tell us their ideal breakfast......


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2008)

Couple of scrambled eggs, ham or bacon or scrapple, toast
and maybe some type of fried potatoes. Good cuppa hot coffee.

TPBM disagrees

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Sure beats the Cheese and Peanut Butter crackers and milk I had this morning.

TPBM has big plans for the upcoming Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Sounds good to me. Sure beats the Cheese and Peanut Butter crackers and milk I had this morning..



Probably more wholesome that some of the crap we eat for breakfast...

Nah.... probably just do some things around the hacianda.... 

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2008)

TPAM forgot a TPBM question.

TPBM thinks Charles want's to put an end to the TPBM thread


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2008)

Nah.... need to get my head on straight. Must be the wind...

TPBM thinks me, Bucky Lucky spend too much time in TPBM thread...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2008)

Not near as much as the time I spend on "Breaking News" thread....right brothers?

TPBM is about to start a new thread about something....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2008)

Nah nothing to say at the moment 


TPBM is enjoying a relaxing day at home..........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish I had to go to shitty ****in ATC today

TPBM like me is glad tomorrow is friday!!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah except tomorrow TAFE is crap 


TPBM has a 3 day weekend coming up.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish

TPBM is lucky to have a 3 day weekend coming up


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

Nup 


TPBM has a holiday planned soon.......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

soon I guess...

TPBM does all their own work to their car


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

As much as I can space permitting


TPBM has restored a car........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

no but my dad has, always wanted to do a car with him

TPBM is waiting in anticipation for metallica's new album


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, getting a bit drawn out though 


TPBM still buys vinyl records..........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

nope but I hope to start up a collection of them soon, how does british steel sound as the first one?

TPBM agrees


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

Good move man

TPBM is not a fan of Judas Priest


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

wash your mouth out!

TPBM like me is going to a concert soon


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

nah.....concertless at the moment


TPBM is going to be playing a gig soon.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2008)

No, sorry.....

TPBM is about to go to work..


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, your post was at 0759, and I was at work, but hadn't stated anything
productive.

TPBM is probably a Scot...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 28, 2008)

Nope, unless I just morphed into Lucky.

TPBM has been skydiving.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nope, sorry.....

TPBM is like me, BORED!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep, still pretty slow at work. Digging up old stuff that could previously not be repaired and see if I can figure out what is wrong with them.

TPBM did not get enough sleep last night.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2008)

The clock sez I did, but my body sez I didn't....

TPBM is ready for a nap....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2008)

An 8 hour one!!!

TPBM has a perplexing problem they are working on.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2008)

As a matter of fact.... How can I stretch my 3 day week-end into a 4 day
week-end ? Call in drunk, tomorrow ?

TPBM has the answer I'm looking for....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2008)

Tell them you tore your Achilles tendon and you are unable to walk!!! I speak from experience, probably be able to pull a week or so off if you play it right.

TPBM thinks there is a better way for Charles to get an extra day off.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yup, should have worked for me.....

TPBM puts ketchup on everything that they eat....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2008)

Au Contraire ! Don't put ketchup [catsup] on anything !

TPBM prefers Grey Poupon !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2008)

Catsup only on Burgers, Hotdogs, and fries, nothing else.

TPBM thinks anyone that puts Catsup on a good steak should be commited to a mental institution.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2008)

How true....

TPBM don't eat seafood....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh but I do ! Love raw oysters and clams, steamed/fried shrimp, all kinds of
fish [except catfish], mussels.... the whole she-bang !

TPBM has an English Bulldog named "Chumley"

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM thinks the Governor of Alaska, Sarah Palin is a 44 year old hottie, even with the glasses.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2008)

Have not seen the young lady, but I am smitten with females who wear
glasses and are at least double-21. 

TPBM likes "older' women, too....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep, some women even look better with glasses than without. There are better pictures of Sarah out there as well. May have to move to Alaska!

TPBM likes thier women young and dumb.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2008)

The Missus won't permit it.. 

TPBM thinks of Blondes in the young and dumb category...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2008)

You got it half right.... not necessarily young...

TPBM married a blonde...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not tied down yet!

TPBM is though


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

nah......

TPBM needs new batteries for their clock........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

nope

TPBM is buying some new music soon


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Perhaps....time for more rockabilly.

TPBM is a collector of something....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

many things

TPBM will tell us what they collect


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

Too many model kits....

TPBM has a different collection and will tell us what it is...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Collected a few cold Guinness at my local waterhole this morning, that's about it...

A few beers always get TPBM in a good mood...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2008)

They probably would, but I don't imbibe any more.

TPBM is stocking up for the long week-end..

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

No bl**dy long weekend here mate.. 

TPBM is about to have there morning coffee.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

Had a cup this morning to help wake me up.

TPBM wonders if Charles came up with a good excuse to get out of work today and have a four day weekend?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

Nah, principle and being an honorable stand up Guy would prevent Charles from doing such a thing!

TPBM agrees!!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

yes!


TPBM will tell us the time in their part of the world........


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

Gladly 12.19pm Sat'dy morning... ...time for bed...

TPBM will chime in with the answer Heinz really wants...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

It's noon somewhere, time for a Beer?

TPBM agrees with my thinking.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2008)

Absolutely. I'll drink to that !

TPBM NEVER drinks before noon.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

Not very often. Sometimes go for weeks without drinking alchohol at all.

TPBM wants to go for a ride over the Colorado Rockies in the Piper Cub being restored by one of the forum members (I know I do).


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2008)

Absolutely, where do I get in line ?

TPBM has never flown in a Piper Cub....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

To answer your first question, line starts right behind me, second question answer is no I have never flown in a Piper Cub, but would like to. Slow and low!!!

TPBM want's to be in line for a flight right behind Charles and myself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2008)

You bet...!

TPBM wants to fly in a Ford Trimotor....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2008)

That would be an experience!

TPBM would enjoy it too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2008)

You bet.....

TPBM wants an invitation too....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah why not


TPBM is looking foward to sleeping in on Sunday morning.........


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2008)

Probably will ! Got up this AM at 0845. 

TPBM will take the missus and kids to church, this Sunday....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry, no missus, no kids and I haven't been in a church really, since I was baptized...

The same goes for TPBM....


----------



## Marcel (Aug 30, 2008)

No, I have a missus and a kid, and sometimes go to a church.

TPBM didn't notice I was on Holiday.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2008)

Au Contraire, Mon Ami...... I knew all about it.... 

TPBM has been to an opera....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 31, 2008)

Nope, don't intend to go to one either

TPBM loves a night at the opera


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nope....just some people screaming and shouting.

TPBM is of another opinion....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2008)

Nope, I think you have covered it... 

TPBM thinks the three Tenors is 30 bucks...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2008)

No, I am acquainted with the three tenors.... 
[of which there are now only two]

TPBM knows who's missing....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2008)

Wasn't that Pavarotti?

TPBM can sing like a tenor


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM can't sing at all....or rather badly.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 1, 2008)

rather badly I would put it

TPBM's phone bill is way too high


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)

Never really use the landline phone....

TPBM is going hunting next weekend....


----------



## eddie_brunette (Sep 1, 2008)

Nope hate hunting, maybe if politician shooting is a sport 

TPBM is a bass player


edd


----------



## Henk (Sep 1, 2008)

No, but my one friend is, but I would love to play in a band.

TPBM have a wide range in taste when it comes to music.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yup....rockabilly on top though!

TPBM much prefer the classics....


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2008)

classic vs rockabilly, yeah, give me the classics.

TPBM has tried to break dance.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)

Get outa here! 

TPBM knows why and will explain why diesel car have their characteristic engine sound....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2008)

Mostly because of the very high compression, and the explosion happening
in the cylinder as the diesel fuel is being ignited.

TPBM would like to go to Mississippi and help Dan drink all that beer....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2008)

Yep and being dutch I know all about keeping water out, could come in handy 

TPBM has never seen a polder


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have no idea what one is. Is it a levee or dyke?

TPBM can tell me.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry catch, wouldn't know either mate

TPBM can tell us though


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2008)

I can, it's land created by setting up a dyke in the sea and then pump it dry. About 1/3 of The Netherlands is made of this used-to-be-bottom-of-the-sea. The reason why they call it the lowlands, it's actually lower then the water on the other side of the dyke.

TPMB would rather l;ive in the mountains


----------



## Heinz (Sep 2, 2008)

Not around my way, bushfire risk is way too high.

TPBM has been to Australia.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nope, one of the many places I'd like to visit if that lottery ticket ever comes through.

TPBM is so tired today they can barely type on thier keyboard.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

No, not tired, altho I have a bit of a backache. 

TPBM has a cure for my backache....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2008)

Vicodin!!! Too bad I'm allergic to it 

TPBM has another suggestion for curing backaches.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

No, I hate to take drugs.... even for a headache. I'll just tough it ou......ch.

TPBM rents movies often....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

Not as often as I used too, now use other ways to watch them...

TPBM understands what I mean by other ways to get movies instead of renting them.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2008)

Of course, the Torrent firm, very cheap 

TPBM only has a dialup


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

Nope broadband, don't think I could live on dailup anymore...

TPBM feels the same.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep... I have cable [broadband], could never go back to dial-up.

TPBM still has his first computer.... 

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2008)

No, just sold it, Amiga500, got 100 euro's for it.

TPBM wonders why people collect old electronic crap anyway


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

Nope, we have some really old laptops lying around but they just went out to the tip because they had got broken, otherwise I would of sold them somewhere.

TPBM only recently got a computer...


----------



## Heinz (Sep 2, 2008)

Got the current one in January, however only been on the internet since mid 05.


TPBM has wireless internet........


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, I use wireless on my wifes laptop. My own computer is just wired and next to the modem. I'm kinda old-fashioned in that way, you know.

TPBM uses Linux as OS


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 3, 2008)

nope, good old microsoft XP with service pack 2

TPBM will tell us their opinion of microsoft vista


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2008)

Its better since I put SP1 on it and overall it has some nice features on which when it doesn't crash it is better than XP (functionality wise). Generally though I prefer XP SP3 which I have on my desktop because it is more stable (and it looks the same as Vista as I customised it to do so)...

TPBM doesn't like Vista...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2008)

Haven't used it yet!

TPBM will tell me if that is a good thing or not?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm still not sold on Vista. for the average computer guy, I'm sure it's fine. 

TPBM will tell us what he had for breakfast


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2008)

Two cups of coffee.... Not really a breakfast person, can't eat right after
getting up, need to wait a couple hours.

TPBM is worried about Hurricane Hannah...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm worried for other people. Being in Dallas, I don't have to worry about hurricanes. Now tornadoes, those I worry about.

TPBM will tell us if they had to chose, if they would rather be in a hurricane or tornado.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2008)

Never experienced either one...and really don't want to!

...is there a third choice?

TPBM will provide another option..


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

a third choice ? hmmmmm ... earthquake ?

TPBM will vote for obama !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

Not a chance Jug. I'd rather get hit by a Tornado, while in the middle of a Hurricane, as the Earthquake is opening below my feet

TPBM thinks they can sway my vote to the darkside?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm already with the darkside...I'm here, aren't I?

TPBM is planning a pub visit this weekend....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2008)

No.... think I'll pass...

TPBM is still undecided about the US presidentail election...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

75% sure on it. Still not happy with the choices though. 

TPBM knows the name of the plane that dropped the second Atomic Bomb on Nagasaki without having to look it up.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> 75% sure on it. Still not happy with the choices though.
> 
> TPBM knows the name of the plane that dropped the second Atomic Bomb on Nagasaki without having to look it up.



enola gay again ? no, i dont, sorry...

TPBM knows the name of the plane that dropped the second Atomic Bomb on Nagasaki without having to look it up.


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2008)

BOK'S CAR i think 

tpbm will confirm


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah you right Bock's Car

Bockscar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

what TPBM would ask to hitler if he could had a interview with him ?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2008)

No, I don't think so. First, I don't speak German, he didn't speak English. And,
second, he really doesn't interest me enough to talk to.

TPBM disagrees with me...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nope, I know all I need to know about Hitler. Can think of many more people I would rather have a sit down with, Gen. James Doolittle is one that comes to mind.

TPBM would like to sit down and speak with Jimmy Doolittle as well.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 3, 2008)

Sure would, just look at my sig.

TPBM would (like myself) get into a time machine and go back to the flightdeck of the Hornet on April 18, 1942.

TO


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

sure, why not ?

since TO have a time machine, wich ww2 battle TPBM wish to fight ?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2008)

Probably the battle of Midway.... The outcome of that was never in doubt.

TPBM prefers vanilla over chocolate....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

More like Vanilla covered with Chocolate. Now I want a bowl of Ice Cream with chocolate topping;(

TPBM does not care for sweets.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2008)

Not really, I'm into nuts, pretzels and chips....

TPBM likes the above with their ale...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2008)

With my cold Guinness more likely....

TPBM owns a tuxedo...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2008)

As a matter of fact, I own two. And a white dinner jacket. I wear a tux
twice a month to our meetings, and July August we wear the white dinner
jackets. 

TPBM has seen my pic in a tux....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yup.....

TPBM knows how to sweet talk a lady.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nope, but I'd like some tutoring form the master

TPBM, like Lucky is also a sweet talking ladies man.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

of course i am... not !

i allways prefer talks the true, sometimes it works, sometimes not.

TPBM thiks lie is the worst problem a person could have


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, have no time for Liars and cheats. 

TPBM is anticipating the changing of the leaves to thier fall colors.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2008)

Always look forward to it, especially with the Japanese Maples.

TPBM likes to walk in the woods....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yup....always nice with some fresh air.

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sure do. Been putting in 2 hour hikes in the park after work the last several days. 

TPBM likes to go sailing or canoeing instead of powerboating.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, I do. I have a sailboat, and love to go out in it. Don't care for
powerboating at all..

Like me, TPBM is watching the clock, waiting to go home from work...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

You bet I am. Only it's to the park for some exercise first and then home to relax.

TPBM would like to build thier own wooden boat someday.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> You bet I am. Only it's to the park for some exercise first and then home to relax.
> 
> TPBM would like to build thier own wooden boat someday.



o perhaps a submarine lolll

TPBM watched speed racer when was children !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nooooooo, my nephew watched them though. 

TPBM prefers the old Bugs Bunny, Donald Duck, and Wil-E-Coyote cartoons.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

true classics never dies buck ! also yogi bear all all the gang from hanna barbera !

TPBM was fan of coronel klink from hoogan heroes


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2008)

Klink was good, Sgt. Schultz was better.

TPBM liked Helga and Hilda the best, not Frau Linkmeyer though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes i would agree with that.

TPBM would like to be a movie star...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 3, 2008)

No, I'd have to lower my IQ into the single digits to be a movie star.

TPBM believes in the phrase "Shut Up and Sing".

TO


----------



## Heinz (Sep 3, 2008)

Not really.


TPBM is writing book.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2008)

And a bestseller it'll be too! 

TPBM spend a lot of time daydreaming....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2008)

Occasionally.

TPBM does more daydreaming than working...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2008)

Nah I think it's the other way 'round...

TPBM still believes in the tooth fairy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nope, but Santa though..!

TPBM never believed in any of them....


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

i believed in santa, but not in the fairy.

TPBM wish could had born in the 20´s to pilot a p-51 in ww2.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2008)

I didn't miss it by too much, I was born in 1934. Had I been born in 1924
I would have made WW-II. 

TPBM missed all the wars/conflicts.....

Charles


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

i was and i am contemporany of many conflicts and wars but never get into these, since i quit the military service in 97.

TPBM will have to answer where was ho chi minh in the ww2 and what he was doing.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2008)

Buildng a trail?

TPBM will answer JugBR's question on the activities of Ho Chi Minh during WWII.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

jugbr answers lolll

that weird figure that we call ho chi mihn was fighting against japanese ocupation, supported candestinely by the office of strategic services of usa.
he also was treated for malaria by doctors of oss.

TPBM will make another question to be answered


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2008)

OK.

TPBM thinks the Russian female Olympic Javelin tossers were sexy.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2008)

Only to a male Russian Javelin thrower. I think they had muscles in the
wrong places.

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Only to a male Russian Javelin thrower. I think they had muscles in the
> wrong places.
> 
> TPBM agrees....
> ...




agreed just too much muscles !

the axis plane that TPBM wants to pilot is the me262


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2008)

Like MANY other...!

TPBM would love to see newly built Fw 190D's fly in the future....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2008)

Surely, and those Texas borne 262 replicas too.

TPBM has taken a ride in a WWII era warbird.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, I have, but before the warbird movement.....

TPBM carries a pocket-knife...

Charles


----------



## JugBR (Sep 4, 2008)

... in my dreams unfortunelly ... 

TPBM is a veteran pilot.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nope, cannot afford it at this time. Would like to someday though.
And yes, Charles I do carry a pocketknife. A big one.

TPBM believes in a National Concealed Carry law.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2008)

A "National Concealed Handgun Permit" would allow people to carry a handgun
[concealed] as they travel from state to state. However, some states have reciprical carry laws.

TPBM has a concealed handgun permit...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yup....for a MG42!

TPBM will tell us about the K-3 and K-19.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

they're both soviet nuclear submarines

TPBM has seen the movie K-19 the widowmaker


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

Um...yes I have!...some time ago...

TPBM still goes to the drive-in movies....


----------



## JugBR (Sep 5, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Um...yes I have!...some time ago...
> 
> TPBM still goes to the drive-in movies....



sometimes... lollll

here in my town, drive ins are a little diferent that you are used to see. its more like adult movies and a place to date a girlfriend with privacy.

TPBM have a girfriend


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

No, my wife wouldn't allow it!! 

TPBM has been married twice!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 5, 2008)

nah haven't had the pleasure 

TPBM likes to go for long driving holidays......


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes I do, but with the price of Gas the trips have been shortened and fewer;(

TPBM is experiencing beautiful weather as we are in the Northland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

Well it's Midnight here so I wouldn't call it beautiful weather...BUT tomorrow will be a fine sunny day around 16C.

TPBM is falling asleep at their computer....you still with me Heinz?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2008)

Clash !!

Yes, where is Heinz ??

TPBM has rode out a hurricane at sea.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

No sir haven't done that!..and I'd say heinz has crashed it's almost 1am in his neck of the woods...and I'm not far behind!

TPBM is having a Hotel lunch today..


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope...sorry Wayne!

TPBM would love to canoe through Grand Canyon....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 5, 2008)

Would be fun, don't know if I would love to though.

TPBM has attended "Hurricane Parties".

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope, never been south of the state of Indiana. If we ever throw I Hurricane party up here the country is in in for a world of hurt.

TPBM is going to build something this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2008)

Going to repair a large hole in the bathroom wall. Does that qualify ?

TPBM is renovating something in their home....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope, need a new water heated though.

TPBM remembers the old Benny Hill show, particularly Hill's Angels.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2008)

I do remember Benny Hill, but not "Hill's Angels"...

TPBM does tho....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2008)

Benny Hill, wasn't he an anoying fat guy?

TPBM is a comedy fan


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2008)

Comedy Fan .... NOT !! I Think it's a waste of time to watch a TV show
when everyone laughs at every word someone says.....

TPBM would rather watch the saturday nite fights...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope, I'd rather be on this forum

TPBM agrees


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sure, but I do miss a good old boxing match. Cage fighting and Ultimate fighting are not my thing. Give me a couple guys in the ring just throwing punches at each other such as Joe Frazer and Ali.

TPBM misses the good old days when boxing was considered the Sweet Science.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2008)

I wasn't around back in the day when boxing was considered "Sweet Science"....

TPBM is off to bed....I know that I am. It's 11.55pm here and I'm knackered!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2008)

Nah, not yet.

TPBM isn't thinking about going to bed yet...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2008)

Nah, just got up an hour ago!

TPBM is enjoying their morning coffee like me!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Not coffee but tea...like them both.

TPBM drinks far too much coffee.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2008)

Well......about 3-4 cups a day....that's not too much is it?

TPBM drinks way more than that!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2008)

Depends if my course work is due or not 


TPBM will think of an interesting fact..........


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 7, 2008)

hmmm, Printer manufacturers print invisible yellow dots on consumer's prints that check to see if a person is printing counterfeit money

TPBM didn't know that


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

DAMN! No, I did not...!

TPBM is having a black Java at this moment.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2008)

No, but soon....my nightly coffee with milk and sugar.......

TPBM is a Stargate fan....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2008)

No, I'm more a trekkie than fan of stargate

TPBM has made a drawing of the Enterprise


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have not....I take it that you're not talking about USS Enterprise CV-6?

TPBM is going camping soon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2008)

Mmmmm...don't even have a tent!

TPBM is more likely the camping type...


----------



## Heinz (Sep 7, 2008)

nah.....depends though if the tent is a nice hotel room 


TPBM loves camping........


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wouldn't mind doing it at all....in the right spots! 

TPBM is a couch pilot....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 8, 2008)

yup, most of the time

TPBM knows what a 440 six pack is


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just below the 426 Hemi in options....just as attractive under the hood, almost!

TPBM remember Sam Cooke....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2008)

No I don't..sorry....Singer I'm sure...probably know some of his songs...

TPBM will give us the facts on Sam Cooke..


----------



## Marcel (Sep 8, 2008)

Sure: Sam Cooke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM thought that was a bit cheap


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nah, I suspect that's where 75% of where the answers to some of the TPBM questions come from anyway.

TPBM has climbed a mountain higher that 7500 feet above Sea level.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope, not yet......

TPBM will tell us about Admiral Burke....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 8, 2008)

As for his nickname, "31 Knot Burke", the story goes..... when he was a DD
skipper, the Commodore sent him a message, "Burke, what are you doing in that minefield?" His reply was...."31 Knots.... !

He was quite the man......

TPBM can add more to the story of Arleigh Burke...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2008)

Arleigh Burke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM knows who De Ruyter was


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2008)

Heard of him, but can't say I know anything about him...

TPBM will do a search and come up with the facts!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2008)

Michiel Adriaenszoon de Ruyter (24 March 1607 – 29 April 1676) is one of the most famous admirals in Dutch history. De Ruyter is most famous for his role in the Anglo-Dutch Wars of the 17th century. He fought the English and French in these wars and scored several major victories, the best known probably being the Raid on the Medway. The pious De Ruyter was very much loved by his sailors and soldiers; from them his most significant nickname derived: Bestevaêr (older Dutch for 'grandfather'.) He is honoured by a statue in his birthplace Vlissingen, where he stands looking over the sea.

TPBM was not aware of the above info on De Ruyter..

cHARLES


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2008)

No I wasn't aware of it...thanks!

TPBM is looking forward to a bright sunny day in their part of the world...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Aye, right.....

TPBM is looking at a gray day like me....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

Surprisingly sunny at the moment although it is through grey clouds.

TPBM is sick of grey skies and rain...


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2008)

to right i am i've got a small pond in my garden that wasnt there last week !

TPBM is thinking of moving to higher ground


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 10, 2008)

Nah, I like the ground I'm on.

TPBM knows what "Rapper's Delight" is.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm sure it's not an ice cream cone....

TPBM has more info...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2008)

Rapper's Delight was a hit single by the hip-hop band The Sugarhill Gang. Often credited with being the first hit hip hop single. 

TPBM is more of a Gangsta Rap fan.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 10, 2008)

hahahahahhaha. Uh. No. 

TBPM hates rap too.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2008)

You got that right..... gimme Glenn Miller, anyday....

TPBM is a western music fan

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2008)

There's few good ones yes.....

TPBM is more of a Mozart, Bach, Beethoven fan.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2008)

I can listen to that too. 

TPBM likes Sinatra....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2008)

He's good, I like Dean Martin a little better though.

TPBM digs Sammy Davis Jr. as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2008)

I can listen to them....

TPBM will tell us about the Miracle of the Kall Valley....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't know about a "miricle" but the Kall Valley is in the Hurtgenwald, Germany, where a major battle was fought between the US and the Germans, autumn 1944

TPBM will tell us more.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2008)

Miracle Of Kall Valley happened right in the middle of heavy fighting during Operation Market Garden (I think), it was so many wounded lying around, both Allied and German, in the Hürtgen Forest and the Kall Valley, which nobody could get to, without getting wounded or killed themself. A German Dr, Dr.Med. Günter Stüttgen, decided to walk up to the Americans with a white flag and as he put it a "technical solution" where he offered to give medical aid to the American wounded soldiers at the same time as they gave it to their own, he managed to negotiate an unofficial ceasefire with the Americans at the Kall Bridge from November 7 to 12, in order to attend to the wounded of both sides. The lives of many American soldiers were saved by German paramedics, they were from the 1055 Inf Reg. This is something that GI's still talk about today....

This is if my memory serves me correct.

TPBM will tell me if I remember correct or not....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 11, 2008)

I couldn't really tell ya lucky

TPBM like me has had a good 2 days


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2008)

Not really, but they haven't been all bad either....

TPBM has tried at least two of these....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2008)

No Sir I'm afraid I haven't......

TPBM is more daring and tried them all!!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2008)

Two of what ?? Don't see anything to have two of ??

TPBM needs to check his eMail....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2008)

Already have!

TPBM needs to Check HIS email as well!!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2008)

I did...I did !!

I got an email from Poland !!

TPBM is wondering about my email from Poland...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2008)

......from that Wojtek fella?

TPBM is curious to know what was in Charle's email....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2008)

Some nice laasies for the "Breaking News" thread?

TPBM is thinking...."what if?"


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dang right!!! Probably little chance of "Getting Lucky" this weekend though, spending the weekend in a tent on my own.

TPBM will tell us the last two members of The Rat Pack that weren't mentioned previously,(Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra, and Sammy Davis Jr. were mentioned earlier).


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 11, 2008)

Joey Bishop and Peter Lawford.

TPBM would have had to look that up.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2008)

No, I remember the Rat Pack only too well.....

TPBM is thinking about lunch....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, dinner anyhoo.....

TPBM has just had breakfast...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2008)

About an hour ago. Trying to figure out what to bring for dinner while camping/hunting this weekend.

TPBM will suggest something good to cook over the campfire (no Hamburgers or Hotdogs).


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2008)

How about some freshly caught trout ? They go well with scrambled eggs.

TPBM has eaten freshly caught trout....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope, sorry......

TPBM is Bucky and he likes Mr C's suggestion...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes I do, and I will be camping on one of the best known trout streams in Minnesota. May have to squeeze in a little time on the stream and see if I can catch anything, may not be time though.

TPBM would like to come along with me, spend some time on the river, climb some bluffs, and do some hiking.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2008)

Nah.... sorry but I think I'll catch a plane to the Houston area so I can 
watch "Ike" come ashore. 

TPBM thinks I've lost "it".

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep, that boy just ain't right in the head

TPBM would like to be a storm chaser as well.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope, I have beter ways to spend my time

TPBM is wondering (like me) why we have 2 breaking news threads


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmmmmm. I will look into that Mon Ami. Perhaps I have committed a
faux pas ???

Edit: It's ok... the two were merged into one and the Newest is closed.

TPBM is going to check on me...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 11, 2008)

you're a wizard on this forum, Charles.
And no, I'm not checking on you

TPBM is watching the rain falling


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2008)

It appears to have stopped..... for the time being, anyway. Boy ! We
really got it during the night. My 60 gallon trash can got floated down
the street !

TPBM is looking at the stars....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 11, 2008)

I wish, I had to go flying in a C172 tomorrow, but only in good weather. Now it looks like it's gonna rain all day, starting this evening.

TPBM is looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2008)

Ah, Mon Ami, tomorrow is another day of the week. Friday, yes, but
not payday. 

TPBM looks at Friday differently....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep, have the day off. Going to get up early and head for the Hills/Woods for a little peace and tranquility.

TPBM wants tomorrow off as well.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 11, 2008)

I have

TPBM is building a guitar


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope sorry mon ami! My grand dad used to build his own instruments among many other things and he was damn good about it too! 8)

TPBM is looking forward to a nice lazy R/R weekend.....I do!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep, won't be too lazy, but won't be working either.
Yes, Marcel I am building a guitar, but its been so humid in my basement/work are this summer I put the project on hold until this winter. 

TPBM is not musically inclined.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2008)

You are correct. I couldn't carry a tune if it had handles !! Altho I did take
four years of Piano, as a kid. Don't remember too much, tho.

TPBM plays in a band..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep, at the moment in two, but I suspect one of them will stop

TPBM likes flattops


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2008)

Aircraft Carriers or Guitars? I like a nice Archtop Guitar in addiction to a Flattop.

TPBM prefers thier whiskey straigt, no water, mixers, or ice.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2008)

Not anymore, Bucky.... swore off the stuff, eons ago [it seems].

TPBM is watching tha calander.... a special day is coming....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2008)

Well its mums birthday on Monday so I suppose I am watching the calender.

TPBM is too but for a different reason...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope nothing special in the immediate future....

TPBM thinks todays news programs are getting rather ordinary...talking more BS than truth....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yup....

TPBM thinks that all the reality shows are pure utter SH*TE, should be banned and have the IQ checked on those that watch them....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 12, 2008)

Hell yes Lucky!!!

TPBM will tell us what station they watch their news on


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2008)

Channel 7 here in Adelaide...

TPBM is a Jet Li fan....


----------



## Henk (Sep 12, 2008)

He does have nice movies, but not a big fan.

TPBM is planning a great vacation somewhere very nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2008)

Unfortunately no, think I have had my holidays for a couple of months (might still go skiing next year but nothing like I've done this year).

TPBM hasn't had a special holiday for a couple of years.


----------



## Henk (Sep 12, 2008)

You can say that again mate, only a week of leave I had and that was nothing special.

TPBM enjoyed SA very much.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2008)

Nope! havent been there mate.

TPBM has though...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2008)

Lemme see SA.... South America ? Nope, ain't been here. South Australia ?
[Didn't know the country was divided] Ain't been there either. Guess I lose,
either way.

TPBM has been on a desert...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 12, 2008)

ummmmm, nope.

TPBM likes cheesecake.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah its nice.


TPBM lives in a desert..........


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, if I have never been to a desert, then I guess I don't live in one. 

TPBM has held a snake.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2008)

As a youngster I use to play with garter or black snakes. Havn't seen
a snake in my yard in twenty years....

TPBM has driven at over 100 MPH.....

Charles


----------



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

over 160km/h ? thats easy ! 

TPBM had a vw beetle as first car


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2008)

Nope.... my first car was a 1937 Ford.

TPBM drives a green car....

Charles


----------



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

nope, my ford corcel 78 is light brown.

TPBM likes races


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2008)

I do... I like NASCAR. I like the Indy cars, but not on a road course.

TPBM just started a new project and will tell us about it

Charles


----------



## Henk (Sep 12, 2008)

SA is short for South Africa. LOL

Started the planning but not started with it yet, I want to change the look of my shop, it looks "cheap" if you can say it that way.

TPBM has never been to another country except for his own.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2008)

Nope, been to some others as well...

TPBM has been around the world.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2008)

No, I always went the same way back as I came

TPBM likes to travel


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2008)

Just a little bit 

TPBM hates travelling...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Just a little bit
> 
> TPBM hates travelling...



i like to travel, its not my great passion but sometimes is good change the scenario...

TPBM wants to travel to brazil


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd love to see Brazil....

TPBM is somewhat drunk, like me. But, as me, still knows how to behave...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2008)

Not on your life my inebriated friend.... 

TPBM thinks Lucky should go to bed....

Charles


----------



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah, lucky go sleep man.

TPBM have insomnia


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2008)

Good morning my respected friends.....I don't have insomnia.

TPBM knows what happened in Oradour-sur-Glane 10 June 1944....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmmmm. looked this one up....rather sad event 

the destruction of the small town of Oradour-sur-Glane in the Haute-Vienne Department of France, on Saturday the 10th of June 1944.....The attack was carried out by soldiers of the Der Führer Regiment of the 2nd Waffen-SS Panzer Division Das Reich. On that day they killed a total of 642 men, women and children without giving any reasons for their actions and to this day there is no universally accepted explanation for the massacre. 

TPBM hadn't heard of this event before either....


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

never heard that before !

TPBM heard of this event before


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2008)

Nope, not me, either....

TPBM woke up with a headache...

Charles


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

i usually wake up that way, but today i didnt.

TPBM likes to smoke a cigarrete at morning before "throw the deuce", or "send a fax", or "deliver the pakage" ... well, you know...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nope....I don't smoke..

TPBM doesn't smoke either....

Here's some eerie pics from Oradour-sur-Glane, nothing has been touched since 10 of June 1944! http://www.oradour.info/images/catalog1.htm


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2008)

Correct-a-mundo ! Gave up the habit in 1973. Was a 3.5 to 4 pack a day
puffer !

TPBM prefers a pipe...

Charles


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

well done ccheese. i need to quit that too. i had smoked pipe once but didnt liked.

TPBM is a healthy person.


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Only if drinking beer and eating Mcdonalds counts  

TPBM has to goto work today like me


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nope, not until Monday night...8)

TPBM will tell us what occured in the battle of Amiens in August 1918....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 14, 2008)

I have no idea....
TPBM is still single....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2008)

Nope.....coming up 26 years in December for my Wife and I.....

TPBM will tell us what you get for murder....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2008)

Not long enough...!

TPBM shoplifted once.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, I did... and got caught.. Got caught lifting a tube of lipstick for
my sister. I guess I was about eight or so. 

TPBM is headed out of town, today...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2008)

Not today Mr C.....unless you're offering? Fishing trip maybe? 

TPBM has no idea as to what to do today....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes I do. Jets-Patriots at 4:15 PM.

TPBM does not follow the NFL.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't, it's not broadcasted here

TPBM thinks soccer is a sport for sissies


----------



## JugBR (Sep 14, 2008)

no way, *football* is the most popular sport in the world and the most simple to play, just need the ball and at least 4 dudes to play. the field can be the street and the goals could be improvised. sissi sports is that ones that needs a lot of "accessories" to play 

TPBM likes to play football with friends at sunday.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 14, 2008)

Used to, but I play it with my son now

TPBM has seen a Zeppelin flying


----------



## JugBR (Sep 14, 2008)

in the final of paulista championship, ponte preta x palmeiras, last time i saw that one of goodyear. i nevew flew on a zeppelin but i would like to if i have the chance.

TPBM flew a zeppelin


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nope.....

TPBM is daydreaming again.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 15, 2008)

nah not really

TPBM has seen the movie vanishing point


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sure have...the original one too!

TPBM thinks that it isn't near enough GOOD car chase movies around, that it should have been....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 15, 2008)

yup, I love the old car chase movies

TPBM will tell us what is on Kowalski's licence plate in vanishing point


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a Colorado license plate with number *OA-5599*.

TPBM will tell us the plates on the Mustang and Charger from Bullitt.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2008)

Dang..? don't know, but it was one hell of a car chase in that movie!!! 

TPBM will have to provide the plate numbers.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2008)

Nope.... will have to pass that on to
TPBM....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 15, 2008)

is TPBY indeed 

TPBM will make this thread a lot more interesting.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 15, 2008)

The Mustang is JZZ 109
TPBM will tell us the Charger's plate number.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nope, not gonna do it.

TPBM has met a Korean War Ace.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nope, sorry!

TPBM has though!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2008)

I briefly met Col. Francis S. "Gabby" Gabreski at an airshow in Redwing, MN. several years ago. Could not talk at long length as there was a long line waiting for autographs.

TPBM had/has something good in thier lunchbox today.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2008)

Clash !!

Just the same old turkey lettuce tomato and chips routine...

TPBM is heading to [or just returning from] the pub....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 15, 2008)

On monday evening? 

TPBM uses 2 coconut halves and bangs them together


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2008)

Why would I do that, Mon Ami ? 

TPBM wants to know, too

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aye...do tell.

TPBM wants to know as well....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2008)

Me thinks Marcel just came from the pub and pilferred the bartenders Coconuts so he can make Horsie Clippety-Clop/galloping sounds with them or is going to make a Island Girl Bikini for his Wife/girlfriend?

TPBM thinks I am right.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 15, 2008)

hasn't anyone seen Monty Pyton?

TPBM has


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, in my mis-spent youth (and that's Monty *Python*).

TPBM has never heard of Monty Python.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2008)

Guilty as charged ! Who [or what] is it/he ?

TPBM is going to blab....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2008)

Monty Python is a British Comedy troup from the late 60's and 70's. 
Sir Robin, from Monty Python and the Holy Grail, rode the imaginary horse that Marcel is reffering to, with the Coconut halves being used to make horse galloping sounds. 

TPBM remembers who won Monty Pythons Twit of the Year Contest


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 16, 2008)

nah, not really into monty python

TPBM is shocked and appalled


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes and now....

TPBM remember their first day in school....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope, only got the pictures

TPBM can remember their first (and last) days of school...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope ...that was a bl**dy long time ago.....sometimes I don't remember things i did last week!

TPBM has the same problem....remembering things....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2008)

Occasionally.....

TPBM will tell us about "The Thin Red Line".....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2008)

"The Thin Red Line", one of the worst war movies (IMO) ever. Not as bad as "Pearl Harbor" though.

TPBM disagrees.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't disagree, but had some good battle scenes...

TPBM knows what "The Big Red One " is.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2008)

Big Red One is the nickname for the 1st Infantry Division.

TPBM can tell me the nickname for the 83rd Infantry Division (there are actually a couple of them).


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2008)

I only know of The Ohio Division and The Thunderbolt Division.

Like me, TPBM is watching it rain....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2008)

Thunderbolts

TPBM knows the nickname of McDaniel College (MD).

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2008)

I didn't even know that there was a movie made about "The Thin Red Line" and the Napolenoic wars....

TPBM will tell us more....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2008)

The movie "The Thin Red Line" was actually a movie about the US Forces on Guadalcanal during WWII.
The Thin Red Line (1998 film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

TPBM is attending an Oktoberfest Celebration in the hear future (Beer Brats, how can you go wrong with that combination).


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2008)

They always have Oktoberfest at Bush Gardens in Williamsburg, Va. in
October. Beer and Brats at an inflated price.... I'll not be going, thank you.

TPBM wishes he could go, tho...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2008)

I sure do Mr C....but I'd skip the party and come and visit you instead.

TPBM is having a black Java as we "speak"

This is the Thin Red Line that I was thinking about....


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 16, 2008)

No, but I had three cups this morning.

TPBM likes Lucky's new siggy.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 16, 2008)

No I liked the other one better.
TPBM wants to change his/her siggy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sure would, particularly since I do not have one

TPBM is thinking Fish or Seafood sounds good for dinner tonight.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2008)

Nope

TPBM will make Bucky a siggy


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2008)

I would give it a go if I had something to work with...

TPBM would do the same...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sure.....

TPBM is hungry....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2008)

nah not at this hour, will be going to bed soon!

TPBM is NOW feeling hunger pains.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2008)

Yea... It's 0945 here and I don't do breakfast. Getting that way a bit.

TPBM will tell us the time and temperature in their neck of the woods.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 17, 2008)

It is 10:37 A.M. CST, temp is approx 65 Degrees, with bright blue skies. Too bad I'm stuck at work another five and a half hours.

TPBM is hoping got a nice bonus from work soon.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2008)

Not until Christmas. Then, if I'm a good boy......

TPBM is thinking about _her......_

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 17, 2008)

No "her" in my life presently, but I am now thinking of the tall, good looking, Brunette that works in the local Liquor store. Going to have to take up drinking more regularly again so I can meet her again I guess.

TPBM is building a large scale model aircraft.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2008)

Nope, sorry. Never was much into modles since I was 17 or so

TPBM likes reading fantasy novels


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2008)

Non.... Mon Ami..... Don't do fantasy. Prefer WW-II !!!!

TPBM is very tired and sleepy....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep, two hard workouts this week has got me worn out today. Going to take it easy today.

TPBM idea of a hard workout it lifting a 6 pack from the refrigerator case at the local liquor store.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2008)

....more like a few pints of cold Guinness at my local waterhole....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 17, 2008)

lol! I work on a farm every day, AND I don't drink!
TPBM has never been on a farm.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2008)

On the contrary, I spent my childhood in the country.

TPBM is a city boy


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 18, 2008)

yes and no

TPBM owns a a classic car


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM has cats and dogs....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2008)

Nah... no pets for me.....

TPBM breeds birds..


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2008)

Nope.... They seem to do well on their own !

TPBM needs another cup of coffee....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sure, want to join me Mr C?

TPBM owns a pinstriped suit....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2008)

No don't have one...

TPBM doesn't have a digital camera!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2008)

You bet I have.....finally! 

TPBM is thinking, what now then....?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2008)

Yea, what now then ....?

TPBM is as confused as I am... But will get us back on track...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 18, 2008)

I will.

TPBM can't figure out half the functions on thier digital camera.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's about right.

TPBM tried to build a ship in a bottle.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nope....never.

TPBM loves maritime art! I know I do!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, I do..... Especially sailing ships in a storm....

TPBM went of his diet...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2008)

Never been on a diet (and never will).

TPBM is always on a diet...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 18, 2008)

No, but I should be

TPBM should be too


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah the hops and barley diet  


TPBM Doesnt drink enough


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2008)

Depend what drink we're talking about....

TPBM will now, in depth, explain....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2008)

Nah.... I stay away from strong drink....

TPBM is late for something....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2008)

Depends on your definition of what is enough drink 

TPBM doesn't drink


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2008)

Correct you are, my friend. I am a friend of Bill's [i.e. a card carrying member
of AA].

TPBM is watching the clock....... waiting....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yep, just over two hours of work left. Then 2 more hours of trudging through the woods and a half an hour of weights at the Gym.

TPBM will recommend something to keep me busy this weekend (no drinking allowed though).


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2008)

Build a 1/48 or 1/35 model of something....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2008)

Clash...

don't forget the glue !!

TPBM doesn't think that's a good idea.....

Charles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah man, read a good book or go on a shopping spree or somthing.... you don't need to waste your time with models! Just kidding, I've built my share of models.
TPBM has a reletive in the USMC. My father was, but I'm partial to the Navy.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yep. The Old Man.

TPBM likes the F-86D profile more than the F-86A.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, my favourite is the F-86K

TPBM has never seen a Sabre flying


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Only on the telly....beautiful machine!

My dad has/had a cousin that fought in the Korean War in the USN.....TPBM has also a relative that fought in the Korean War....in USN.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2008)

No relatives, but I was there... Does that count ?

TPBM needs another cup of coffee to get his day going....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2008)

Another cup? I need my 1st cup

TPBM is already thinking about lunch.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

Aw [email protected]! clashed... No had lunch and Tea/Dinner already....

trying to con my daughter at the moment for a coffee!

TPBM has to get there own coffee!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2008)

Only at work. The missus brings mine in the morning...

TPBM is hoping for an easy day, today...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

A nice easy evening is on the go!

TPBM is having a lunch at their local Diner today....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2008)

A bit late for that now.....

TPBM is a trickster....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2008)

No, do play jokes on people. Seen too many get hurt by so called jokes.

TPBM is wondering what to do with a weekend off.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2008)

Nope, I'm going to the Crash foudation, archeologists of WW2 a/c here in the Netherlands. They have some interesting wrecks which I'm going to see.

TPBM would like to join me


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sure, I'll join you if you pay my airfair and lodging expenses.

TPBM has other plans for the weekend.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2008)

See my post above

TPBM is like Bucky an clashes all the time


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2008)

Au Contraire, Mon Ami...... well.... not all the time

TPBM would like to join me and Marcel looking at aircraft wrecks.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2008)

Of course.

TPBM believes there are better things to do on a weekend...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Maybe, but it would be kinda interesting to discover the wreckage sights of WWII aircraft.

TPBM does not think there is much luck in finding these crash sights in thier neck of the woods.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2008)

Probably so, not although on the edge of the Cairngorms there isn't much around here (there is one but I've already seen that one and there isn't much left).

TPBM has lots in the area around them...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2008)

Unfortunately no. When there is an aircraft crash in the US [except in the mountains] they [govt, fire, emergency personnel] usually haul away every
scrap.

TPBM took a friend to lunch, today.... [I did]

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nope, am owed on lunch by a friend though from a wager we made on gas prices several months ago.

TPBM is not happy we the taxpayers are being made to bail out many businesses for un-ethical and greedy business practices!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

Correct!....Happens all over the World....sadly!

TPBM doesn't want to pay taxes anymore....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2008)

Not if this is what the money goes to.....they should f*cking pay for their own bl**dy mistakes.....not us!

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 20, 2008)

Absolutely! Why should we have to pay when the feds slip up?
TPBM wears bell bottoms and will tell me where to find them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2008)

Ah...no? so I'm afraid i can't help you!

TPBM has the answer.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2008)

I have no idea what he is on about...

TPBM also has no idea...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2008)

I have some idea, but I don't want to let Lucky's secret out.... 

TPBM has a craving for something and will tell us what it is.....?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2008)

A shot of Yukon Jack and a beer.

TPBM is having tacos tonight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2008)

No, Too far away to be thinking about that....lunch is much closer!

TPBM is about to have their morning coffee....like me!


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmm.... I don't drink coffee either.....
TPBM likes his/her job.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sure.....

TPBM is looking at a lazy Sunday....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 21, 2008)

nah not really

TPBM has a RDO tomorrow


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2008)

No sadly, wouldn't mind one though!

TPBM has never had an RDO...and wants to know what it is?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes....er...No.... what is a RDO ?

TPBM will tell it all....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2008)

Nope, have to wait for one of the Aussies...

TPBM is one of the Aussie's and will tell...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep and it is a Rostered Day Off.....

TPBM wants to have a few now!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd love one but as I'm not really working right now I guess I'm on one...

TPBM is in desperate need of a RDO...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2008)

Always desperate for a day or three off....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2008)

Not quite desperate, but I could use a few days off.

TPBM is staying up late tonight...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, probably. I usually do.

TPBM will be having a late night drink with me.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 22, 2008)

nah sorry thor, I gotta work tomorrow

TPBM has restored/done up a car before


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2008)

No... started a 56 VW once, but got an offer I couldn't refuse.

TPBM is looking at a blah Monday....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2008)

Monday is more or less over here, but it was a rather ordinary day.....blah, blah, blah.... 

TPBM is having a bite to eat....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep just having lunch...

TPBM is really hungry right now...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope, actually ate a half way descent breakfast this morning for a change.

TPBM spent a bundle of money on "toys" this past weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM would love to drive the whole length of Route 66 in an old restored car....I would!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2008)

I did drive route 66 in a 66 Ford station wagon, in 1966. Does that count ?

TPBM has never been across the USA....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope, not from one end to the other, but been to numerous places in between.

TPBM once owned the Reading, Pennsylvania, B&O, and Short Line Railroads.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't own them, but I rented them once! 

TPBM failed to get $200 when passing go.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2008)

Alas..... yes..... went straight to jail.... did not pass GO....

TPBM has no clue what we're talking about....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Monopoly.....

TPBM still play board games with the family.....and cheats!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2008)

Of course I cheat!

TPBM prefers card games over board games.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes actually.... 21 to be exact!
TPBM also likes 21.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2008)

Occasionally! 

TPBM saw the sun come up this morning....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, sorta..... I was awake before the sun came up, but didn't actually see
it come up.

TPBM has a promise to keep.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, but I can't say what it is.

TPBM has worn a toga.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has heard about the Cherkassy Pocket and will explain....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2008)

Clash with Lucky.

TPBM will answer Lucky's TPBM question.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2008)

Its a special pocket on the inside of a jacket that you find in Australia. It was originally made for holding a snake bite kit.

TPBM believes me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2008)

DUH!

TPBM will tell if Mr T is on something....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2008)

Obviously mistook the little blue diamond shaped pills in his Snakebite kit for something else

TPBM doesn't want to know anymore about those little pills.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2008)

No, I'm intrigued...

TPBM is also intrigued


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2008)

Starts with a V and rhyms with Niagra.

TPBM understands the bad joke now.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2008)

Understood. Roger. Wilco.

TPBM has had the measles when he was younger.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep

TPBM has had Chicken Pox...


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nope no measles had a bad case of chicken pox though



TPBM wants to go on vacation (lord knows i do )


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yup.....

So does TPBM....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep, need to save the few vacation days I have left for the year for some time off in the beginning of November though.

TPBM has had thier windows rattled by a T6 Texan or Vultee Vibrator flying over the house.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 23, 2008)

T6 Texan regularly. Vultee Vibrator.....not yet.

TPBM is sad the summer is over.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes I am, but Fall is my favorite time of year. Dread Winter coming again though. 

TPBM will offer to come shovel my driveway this winter. I'll provide the shovel and some refreshements.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2008)

....and the flight ticket I hope.

TPBM would like to give a hand too....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2008)

Sure..... havn't shoveled any major snow since Great Lakes, Ill in Nov. of '51.

TPBM is watching it rain.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2008)

Not yet, but it's pretty dark and gloomy out there. No walks in the woods this evening from the looks of it.

TPBM is going to the Public Library sometime soon.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 24, 2008)

not yet, but hopefully I will make it down

TPBM watches deadliest catch


----------



## ccheese (Sep 24, 2008)

I have seen a few episodes, but do not watch it all the time. It is better
that "Ice Road Truckers".

TPBM loves "the history channel"

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2008)

sure do

TPBM has watch AxeMen


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2008)

No, not yet it premieres here soon.....saws some adds....

TPBM prefers the sports channels...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't watch too much Television anymore. No cable or satellite dish either. Not worth spending the cash if I'm not going to watch.

TPBM watches re-runs of the Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2008)

Nope

TPBM watches reruns of Top Gear...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't know that one......

TPBM is thinking about Mexican food for lunch.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep, I'm thinking of it. But am having a Turkey sandwich as that is what I brought with me.

TPBM lifted too many weights last night and is paying the piper this morning.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Nope...

Off the record gentlemen....those reality shows on history channel are nothing but, rubbish, cr*p, mince and utter sh*te...! If history channel felt the need to sell themself to the devil, as they have done with these reality shows....could they at lest have done them with connection to history... Time for some heads to roll me think....

Back on track....

TPBM will tell us the nickname of the 7th Panzer Division, when, where and why they got it....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 24, 2008)

The 7th Panzer Division moved with great speed through France and covered vast distance. During the Battle of France, the 7th Panzer Division earned the name of the Gespensterdivision (German:"Ghost/Phantom Division") because of this speed and because nobody seemed to know where it was, not even the German High Command. Rommel had a "lead from the front" attitude and would sometimes cut communications with High Command if wished not to be disturbed. His behavior showed confidence in the blitzkrieg concept; his success and favor with Hitler would prevent repercussions from his insubordination to the High Command. Nevertheless, Rommel was criticized by staff for being difficult to contact and locate. 

This from Wiki..

TPBM wonders where Lucky comes up with this stuff....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, is it all in his head or does he have to look things up as well?

TPBM is in the mood for some home made Barbeque today.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 24, 2008)

Bar b q is not one of my favorite dishes.... I'll pass, thank you.

TPBM would like to get away for the week-end. Just him and
his significant other...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 24, 2008)

I would actually like to be at home for a change

TPBM is going on a long journey


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2008)

No just a short trip to work! 

TPBM has downloaded some music from the net and will tell us what it was...


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 24, 2008)

25 songs from Gerry and the Pacemakers ^_^
TPBM has never heard of them and wants to hear more....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I have somewhere

TPBM would like emon to elaborate further


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, Please do...

TPBM is waiting also.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my..... I can't wait..... please do.... Never heard of them !

TPBM will keep us on track if emon doesn't come back.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 25, 2008)

Gerry and the Pacemakers were a Liverpool based rock band in the 60's. There were contemporaties of the Beatles, managed by Brian Epstein and toured at many of the same European clubs as the Beatles in the early 60's. Hit's included songs such as: Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying and Ferry Cross the Mersey. 

TPBM knew that the founder of the Miracle Ear hearing aid, Ken Dahlberg, was a WWII fighter pilot from the State of Minnesota.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 25, 2008)

No.... I did not know that....
On a side note, I'm sorry I could'nt get on early today to follow up my post from last night.... I was busy moving goats 
TPBM did know Bucksnorts little tidbit


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2008)

I do wear hearing aids, but not Miracle Ear. And... no... I didn't know that !

TPBM, like me, is watching it rain.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2008)

It's all in my head gents....

Mr C, I don't watch it rain....

TPBM like me, is looking forward to relaxing weekend....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe, am heading to a Model Aircraft show on Saturday and hope to make it out hunting for the rest of the weekend.

TPBM is going to watch Football all weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2008)

As a matter of fact our AFL Grand Final is saturday so that is covered and Sunday our local league has a preliminary final, with my team playing. so I guess I will be on the Footy bandwagon for a reasonable portion of the weekend.

TPBM is having a glass of orange juice for breakfast...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds good, but I don't think I have any.

TPBM needs to start working out.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2008)

That does sound like a good idea......

TPBM is not so sure...?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh I'm sure, but I don't know if it will happen

TPBM eats oatmeal.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2008)

No, none for me..... 

TPBM is glad the rain is gone, and is looking at some sunshine.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2008)

No,.... sun has gone to bed here....

TPBM will check out the sunshine!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yep, nice and Sunny this morning. Is going to be sunny and in the upper 60's and 70's all weekend. Leave have been changing pretty quickly the last week now as well.

TPBM goes for long drives in the fall to look at the leaves changing colors.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM sometimes just goes for a drive to look at the scenery...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 26, 2008)

Not as often as I used too with the gas prices being what they are nowadays and having a truck that likes to drink a lot of it.

TPBM drives a gas hog as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope, thankfully it isn't too bad.

TPBM drives a "green" car...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope it's Gray and it likes to drink the Petroleum almost faster than I can pump it in.

TPBM has suggestions for lunch.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 27, 2008)

How about a bag of chips, a piece of fruit, and a sandwich of your choice?

TPBM agrees that's a good lunch.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2008)

Could eat it....

TPBM will tell us who wrote these lines....

*"No Man's Land is pocketmarked like the body of foulest disease and its odour is the breath of cancer...No Man's Land under snow is like the face of the moon, chaotic, crater-ridden, uninhabitable, awful, the abode of madness.

Hideous landscapes, vile noises....everything unnatural, broken, blastered; the distortion of the dead, whose unburiable bodies sit outside the dug-outs all day, all night, the most execrable sights on earth."

*


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2008)

No idea mate!

TPBM will spill the beans...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 27, 2008)

That was Wilfred Owen, in a letter he wrote during WWI

TPBM is wondering why Lucky wants a new siggy


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2008)

I just enjoy all the awesome work that you guys are doing...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 27, 2008)

Dunno, did I do any awsome work?

TPBM wants to have a great siggy as well


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 28, 2008)

yea, but I'm happy with mine at the moment

TPBM is also happy with their siggy as well


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep! happy with mine...

TPBM has no programs to create siggy's nor any idea how to anyway!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2008)

correct-a-mundo !! The only photo program I have is Kodak's Easyshare. It
does what I need to do,

TPBM slept in this Sunday morning...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a little bit.

TPBM doesn't sleep in a lot...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Naaah, not really.

TPBM played football in highschool....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 28, 2008)

Eh, you mean soccer? Hell yeah

TPBM was top scorer in his team.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

never really played team sport at a club level

TPBM excels at their job


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2008)

I do alright I think!! 

TPBM is looking for a better paying job....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2008)

I always have an eye out for something better, but I am in my comfort zone
right here.

TPBM would like to find a rich widow....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 29, 2008)

In a dream world...........sure. I used to be married to a ton of money, and believe me, cash doesn't make for a happy marriage. (greedy sons of b!tches)

TPBM is VERY wealthy.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2008)

Only in my dreams...... That's why I'm still working at 74....

TPBM is looking to retire very soon....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2008)

Not even close, may never happen?

TPBM did absolutely nothing all weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2008)

Au Contraire, my friend... Re-building 'her majesty's' bathroom. It was too 
wet to work outside anyway.

TPBM will tell us the time and temp in their neck of the woods...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 29, 2008)

10:09 am and about 67 degrees. It's supposed to get up to 90 today! yuck!

TPBM is so looking forward to cooler temps.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, it's cooler than it was... today's high was 75 F..

TPBM likes it COLD.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep sub zero for *iceskating* 
Too bad it hasn't been so for a looong time

TPBM can skate 500 metres within 40 seconds


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2008)

Only if I'm being pulled by a Snowmobile.

TPBM has lost teeth in a Hockey Game/fight.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 29, 2008)

What's a metre? 

No, I can't skate 5 inches, much less 500 metres.

TPBM can skate very well.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2008)

Have not laced up a set of skates in at least 20 years. My bad ankles/Achilles wouldn't allow it anymore I'm afraid.

TPBM has big plans for the evening.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2008)

You bet...! Work....

TPBM has heard about Albin F. Irzyk and Creighton Abrams and will tell us...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 30, 2008)

No, I'll have to wait for TPBM to answer.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2008)

Creighton Williams Abrams Jr. (September 15, 1914 – September 4, 1974) was a United States Army General who commanded military operations in the Vietnam War from 1968-72 which saw U.S. troop strength in Vietnam fall from 530,000 to 30,000. He served as Chief of Staff of the United States Army from 1972 until shortly before his death in 1974. In honor of Abrams, the U.S. Army named the XM1 main battle tank after him as the M1 Abrams.


Never heard of the other guy..... but, TPBM will tell us...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2008)

BRIGADIER GENERAL ALBIN F. IRZYK served in the Army for 31 years. He fought five campaigns in Europe as a 27-28 year old Tank Battalion Commander in the Fourth Armored Division, which spearheaded Gen. Patton's Third Army across much of Europe. He was wounded twice and received the nation's second highest decoration, the Distinguished Service Cross, for extraordinary heroism. General Irzyk served two years in Vietnam where he had 600 combat hours in a helicopter with the 4th Infantry Division, for which he received 11 Air medals and the nation's third highest military decoration, The Distinguished Service Medal. He commanded the famed 14th Armored Cavalry Regiment along the Iron Curtain during the Berlin Crisis in 1961. For two years he headed the U.S. Army Armor School at Fort Knox, KY.
At the University of Massachusetts he received his Bachelor's Degree and a commission in the Horse Cavalry from ROTC. He holds a Master's Degree in International Relations from American University in Washington, DC, and is a graduate of the National War College.
He retired in 1971 at Fort Devens, MA, where he was the Commanding General. 
He is the author of the autobiographical "He Rode Up Front for Patton". 

TPBM is having a coffee as we "speak"...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nope, having a glass of water and a handful of Ibuprofen.

TPBM is feeling a lot of pain this morning as well.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 30, 2008)

No, since it's not morning anymore! Didn't really this morning either, though my bowels gave me grief for a few minutes.

TPBM thinks I gave them too much information.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe just a little....
TPBM thinks women chit-chat too much.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG yes! Have you met my wife? blah blah blah blah blah

TPBM likes it nice and quiet.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 30, 2008)

No I haven't met your wife... and yes I do like it nice and quiet.
TPBM can't stand the quiet....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 1, 2008)

nah, I like it

TPBM is nearly deaf


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2008)

What?....what did you say?

TPBM is yawning and ready for sleep...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep, and I've only been awake for a little over an hour!

TPBM want's to play hookey from work this week.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, I would like to. But, alas my job depends on my presence....

TPBM is not feeling quite himself, today...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess I feel alright.

TPBM will tell us what he is going to do this weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2008)

Got a Céilidh to go to...

TPBM had to refer to the link to realise what I was talking about...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 1, 2008)

A dance or social gathering.........very nice Gnomey!

TPBM will type Ceilidh out phonetically so I know how to pronounce it


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 2, 2008)

*C*harlie, *E*cho, *I*ndia, *L*ima,* I*ndia, *D*elta, *H*otel

TPBM's birthday is coming up soon


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2008)

Nah not till the new year...

TPBM rode the train to work today.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2008)

Nope.... but I did drive my truck. First time in five weeks !! Love that
scooter.....

TPBM owns a two-wheeled motorized vehicle......

Charles


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah I got one but I haven't got my license yet so...

TPBM car broke down today


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2008)

Nope, but it is making a huffinf-puffing sound. Sounds like a loud vacuum leak somewhere, but don't have any other troubles other than some noise, Can't figure it out.

TPBM knows why my truck sounds like a choo-choo train.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe your truck IS a choo-choo train.

TPBM has taken a trip on Amtrak.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 2, 2008)

never been on a train, but
TPBM has been on Amtrak


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, I have ridden Amtrak. I even rode the Royal Blue......

TPBM knows all about the Royal Blue....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2008)

Too late and in the wrong place for that B&O train....

TPBM tell us about the Sunset Limited....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2008)

The Sunset Limited is a passenger train that for most of its history has run between New Orleans and Los Angeles, California, and that from early 1993 through late August 2005 also ran east of New Orleans to Florida, making it during that time the only true transcontinental passenger train in American history. From late August 2005 to the present, the train has remained officially a Florida-to-Los Angeles train, being considered temporarily truncated due to the lingering effects of Hurricane Katrina. The FY 2004 Sunset Limited revenues showed that 41% of the revenues came from the Orlando-New Orleans segment. At first (until late October 2005) it was truncated to a San Antonio-to-Los Angeles service; since then (from late October 2005 on) it has been truncated to a New Orleans-to-Los Angeles service. As time has passed, particularly since the January 2006 completion of the rebuilding of damaged tracks east of New Orleans by their owner CSX Transportation Inc., the obstacles to restoration of the Sunset Limited's full route have been more managerial and political than physical. 

TPBM has never seen a real steam locomotive.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2008)

I have and been on a couple too...

TPBM has never been on a train...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh he has, quite a few too....and worked as a fireman!

TPBM knows how heavy it can be to be a fireman, without the stoker....


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 2, 2008)

No, but I know all about Police work.

TPBM also knows about Police work.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry I try to stay away from the fuzz....
TPBM also doesn't like cops


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2008)

Nah, can't say i dislike 'em....

TPBM has a day off work today.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey i actually do to hehe

TPBM will tell us what he/she does for a living


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2008)

Picking booze at night for delivery to the pubs, bars etc, during the day, around Glasgow and Scotland...

TPBM will now sing their National Hymn...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 3, 2008)

Australians all let us rejoice
For we are young and free
We've golden soil and wealth for toil,
Our home is girt by sea:
Our land abounds in nature's gifts
Of beauty rich and rare,
In history's page let every stage
Advance Australia fair,
In joyful strains then let us sing
Advance Australia fair.

god and I said that with one breath

TPBM will tell us how their country got their flag


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2008)

Tis rumored that Betsy Ross, on advise from George Washington, made the
first one by hand.....

TPBM took off today, making a long week-end of it....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2008)

nah..but it is a long weekend here anyway! 

TPBM is jealous......that we have a long weekend!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2008)

Not jealous.... I note that Monday is Labour Day is Australia. Enjoy your
day off/long week-end.

TPBM is going to have to work Monday, anyway...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2008)

Well not paid work, got some study I'll be doing for my dissertation though.

TPBM doesn't want to have a dissertation to write...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, too old for that kind of thing. 

TPBM has already put away a few too many today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, not today.....

TPBM has had too many coffee today, and is now suffering for it.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, not today. I have drank a bit of diet soda this afternoon and it has yet to catch up on me.

TPBM once invented something only to have someone else pattent the same idea before they could!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah, can't say that has happened to me....

TPBM doe's have some patented inventions and will tell us about them!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2008)

Nope can't say that I have (which isn't to say I haven't thought about it).

TPBM has invented something that actually worked...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 4, 2008)

uhm i have made a mini mod for a game if that counts

TPBM will tell us all about his/her favorite game


----------



## Marcel (Oct 4, 2008)

Chess... Igues you know how it works, you have a horse and a tower and eh.. oh never mind

TPBM wonders why Scooter found paradise in his eyes.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm going to add the ending of it I meant to put my gf name at the end of it

TPBM will not make a wise crack or something about what I just said


----------



## ccheese (Oct 4, 2008)

That's OK... I got lost in both Mon Ami's remark, and Scooter's.

TPBM is looking forward to a quiet Sunday with friends and family...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2008)

That's the plan.....try to throw in some modelling though...

TPBM will be out visiting friends or relatives....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope, neither live close enough what with gas prices and all.
TPBM listens to music that's older than him/herself.....


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 5, 2008)

yep i do ACDC ROCKS

TPBM will tell us what their most fave song is


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Far too many buddy...

TPBM will now stick their nose out through the front door, and tell us if it's cold or not....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2008)

It is cold, windy and rainy,

TPBM is now catching a blanket


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 5, 2008)

Nah, its pretty nice here

TPBM had a good weekend


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2008)

Yep so far! 

TPBM is having a [email protected] weekend and wishes it would start again...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 5, 2008)

nah, my weekend is good but my bush basher is dead 

TPBM is having no problems with their car


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah.....Touch wood!

TPBM is Lucky!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 5, 2008)

nope just plain old me!

TPBM is reading a good book at the moment


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

What? 

TPBM is NOT me....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Blasted...! Clashed with SE....

Nope, not reading a book at the moment...will be soon though! 8)

TPBM is a Kiwi OR an Aussie....(playing it safe)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 5, 2008)

Yep, I'm still here

TPBM like me, is going to be very soon


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2008)

Correct!

TPBM is someone else...? ...and confused?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Aren't I always...?

TPBM is the dying for a pint....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2008)

No, gotta pass on that. Right now I need coffee...

TPBM didn't miss me yesterday... [Was outta town]

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought that we were short on Class and Etiquette....

TPBM was wondering too....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2008)

Yep...

TPBM is always wondering about something...


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm.... I wonder how much taxes will go up thanks to this f**king bailout....
TPBM could care less....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope, I don't live in the US 

TPBM likes Battlestar Galactica more in the old series.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh yeah! My favourite character was Starbuck, and they really screwed him up in the new series. I mean, why the hell would you make a womanizer a woman?? Makes no f**king sense....
TPBM has never seen either Battlestar Galatica....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM will tell us their favorite comics as a kid...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2008)

As a kid, I liked reading Archie and some of the funnier comics than the superhero comics.

TPBM is an X-Men fan.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 6, 2008)

only wolverine

TPBM has a playstation 3


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 6, 2008)

man you know me so well don't ya

TPBM has never heard of a Playstation 3 before


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sure have....

TPBM much prefer family boardgames...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 6, 2008)

nah not really,

TPBM will tell me their opinion of GTA 4


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 6, 2008)

ok your starting to creep me out man...it was fun

TPBM has never heard of GTA IV


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2008)

What is it? 

TPBM will need to enlighten me!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2008)

Beat's me....

TPBM knows.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2008)

Probably one of the race games....

TPBM has someone on their mind, with an upcoming birthday...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2008)

Best friends B-day is in a week, Fathers in the beginning of Nov.

TPBM needs to fix thier automobile.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM wish that they had a car vith a V-8....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2008)

I've got a truck with a V8, letely it sometimes wants to be a V7 as it seems to have taken a liking to blowing one spark plug out of it's threads!!!

TPBM has never heard a spark plug blow out of its threads.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2008)

I twisted a wrench for over 25 years. VW Beetles had a nasty habit of
doing just that. They also were prone to swallowing a valve (#3).

TPBM would like to have a nice 1957 Beetle in pristine condition.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2008)

Wouldn't mind at all.....

TPBM will show us a pic of 49-51 Mercury Police car....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2008)

Clashed with Lucky.

TPBM will show Lucky the picture he wants to see, a 49-51 Mercury Police car.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe you can see it here: 

1949 Mercury Police Car (Ertl) pictures from toys photos on webshots

TPBM will let me know....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2008)

Not entirely sure.

TPBM is Lucky and will confirm...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2008)

Not the kind that I was hoping for, but very nice nonetheless! 

TPBM has still some toys left from childhood and will tell us....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2008)

Not very many. Used to play with Lego blocks at lot as a youth, built many a spaceship and aircraft with those blocks. Mom gat them to my cousin long ago otherwise I'd probably still be playing with them

TPBM likes Luckys new Avatar.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, a coloured one would be better
TPBM liked Lucky's previous one


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't remember what that was, Mon Ami. You know how my memory is.

TPBM is going to bed early tonight, 'cause they have a big day tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 6, 2008)

Screw going to bed early. There is too much stuff to do.......

TPBM will be staying up late with me.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep all-nighter. Then school in the morning. And now it's bl**dy raining.....
TPBM is looking forward to a nice picnic in the downs....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 7, 2008)

nah not really

TPBM will tell us what they are really looking forward to


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 7, 2008)

well I'm really looking forward to seeing my girlfriend and thanks a lot Thor for that help man

TPBM is doing something fun tonight


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2008)

Played basketball.....started out as fun but after 5 minutes I wasn't smiling anymore....it was hard yakka mate!

TPBM has been huffin' and puffin' today too!......don't go there!!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 7, 2008)

Not too much today. Did quite a bit of it last night as I cut the lawn, tho.

TPBM likes to think they are "physically fit"...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, that's what I like to tell myself....

TPBM do their weightlifting down the pub...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 7, 2008)

Not so much. I'm a private drinker.........uh.........weight lifter.

TPBM likes mustard with french fries.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2008)

Not overly...

TPBM likes ketchup with everything...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 7, 2008)

Never..... repeat, NEVER use the stuff.

TPBM prefers the 'curly' fries.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep, I do. Try not to eat them though, seriously bad for me. Counteracts the heart benefits I gain by viewing the Breaking News thread.

TPBM likes to snowshoe.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 7, 2008)

Never get enough snow for that....
TPBM gets more snow than he/she would like....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 7, 2008)

Usually, last few years it has been below average, but the saying up here is that we will pay for that soober or later. I think we are in for a snowy winter this year.

TPBM can tell when it is going to rain by how badly his body aches.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh yea..... Arthur tells me all the time. Usually the day before.

TPBM drinks "lite" beer....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 7, 2008)

The words "lite beer" should never be used together!!!!

TPBM prefers Dark Beers, Stouts and Porters and the like.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 7, 2008)

Completely agree. Lite beers suck

TPBM likes whiskey


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep, sure do. Usually have 4 or 5 different brands lying around and sample them every so often.

TPBM thinks it's a sin to mix good whisky with cola or lemon-lime soda.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 7, 2008)

Never could drink whiskey or gin straight. Use to use ginger ale quite
a bit.

TPBM likes to dance...

Charles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 7, 2008)

Dunno, never tried before. Looks fun when other people do it though......
TPBM dances at least once a week...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah, when I'm drunk! My favourite moves are "feeding the chickens" and "the sprinkler"

TPBM doesn't know what I'm on about


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn straight mate....haven't got a clue!

TPBM has, like me, two left or right feet....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 8, 2008)

Definately not a dancer.... not by today's standards, anyway.

TPBM makes their own buttermilk biscuits....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2008)

Nope

TPBM does...


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 8, 2008)

My mum does, and I eat them!
TPBM has never had buttermilk biscuits....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, many times.

TPBM thinks home made biscuits and sausage gravy sounds like a good breakfast, maybe even dinner.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 8, 2008)

It would do in a pinch, but I'd rather have eggs ham or eggs scrapple or
eggs and bacon.

TPBM would too....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 8, 2008)

I would if I knew what scrapple was. Isn't that a board game? 

TPBM will tell me what scrapple is.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 8, 2008)

From wikipedia:

Scrapple is a savory mush of pork scraps and trimmings combined with cornmeal and flour, often buckwheat flour. The mush is formed into a loaf, and slices of the scrapple are then fried before serving. Scraps of meat left over from butchering, too small to be used or sold elsewhere, were made into scrapple to avoid waste. Scrapple is best known as a regional food of Delaware, South Jersey, Pennsylvania, and Maryland.

Quite off-limits to me!
TPBM can't go one meal without meat....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah...that's not hard! 

TPBM is a vegetarian!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2008)

I need my meat...!

TPBM plays poker once a week with their pals....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope haven't played cards in quite some time....

TPBM has been to a Red Bull air race!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope.....

TPBM worships his mother in-law.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2008)

No Mother-in-Law to worship here.

TPBM has a special seat on the top of thier car for the Mother-In-Law.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope but depending on what she is like (when I get one) will decide whether she gets the seat or not...

TPBM would also set up a special seat for their mother in law if that had one that was unbearable...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sure would....

TPBM is soooo looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep, was going to work on the truck, but the tool I need will not be in until next week, so I'm going to a Woodworking Expo instead. 

TPBM wants a ride in the Cedar Strip Canoe I hope to build in the next year or so.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup, but only after I played on the guitar you build in the mean time

TPBM didn't know Bucky builds guitars


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes I did, oh wait I'm Bucky, I knew that. Have not done much work lately though. Too Humid and cash is low currently. Hope to get work on it again soon. Guitar will also be a lefty Marcel so you may have troubles playing it?

TPBM wants to see Guitar building progress soon.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep I do and I can put the string the other way around on it, just like Jimmy and play it right handed (not just like Jimmy)

TPBM doesn't like Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh yes I do. Got many Hendrix CD's. One that has about 7 different versions of Red House on it from various concents and such. 

TPBM likes Stevie Ray Vaughn's version of Voodoo Chile better than Jimmy's.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope, I don't even like the song.

TPBM doesn't like blues either.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2008)

Wel actually I do and I like Stevie's version better indeed.

TPBM doesn't like all this guitar talk


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't mind it! 

TPBM is an interstate Truckie...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope, Father was though. I used to tag along for a ride in the Semi-Truck when I was a youngster. Long, hard days.

TPBM has exciting plans for this weekend.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 9, 2008)

I may go to the airshow at Alliance air port, but it will be a last second decision.

TPBM thinks I should go.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2008)

By all means. No better way to spend a fall weekend.

TPBM would like to attend as well.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 9, 2008)

Sure would! As long as one of you gents pays for the gas...
TPBM is Bucky and will tell me if there is a WJM tele station in the twin cities area.... please and thank you!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2008)

It is I. WJM tele is where Mary Tyler Moore worked on the Mary Tyler Moore show. Ficticious.

TPBM preferred WKRP Radio?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I did.

TPBM is going to bed, just like me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually it's getting close now....

TPBM is'nt going to bed for hours.....yet!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2008)

Right, Mate... I just got up a couple of hours ago. Living "down under" must
be hard on the system !

TPBM likes waffles for breakfast.... with lots of butter...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 10, 2008)

Nope, I usually only eat bread.

TPBM is cooking his diner


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2008)

No, Mon Ami, it's only 9:30 AM here. I am having an egg biscuit from Hardee's, tho.

TPBM has never spent a night in a botel [hotel at a marina].

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, when I was pretty young, maybe 6 or 7.

TPBM has to get their car inspected


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nope, don't do that here in Minnesota anymore, not since the Jesse Ventura Governorship.

TPBM keeps his retirement money in a pillow case or jar buried in the back yard.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

I should, my 401k has dropped 15% thanks to our lovely stock market.

TPBM doesn't even want to look at their 401k


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nope, I'm afraid if I did I'd pull it all out, pay heavy fines and taxes on it and pay off my other bills.

TPBM has had Pizza made on the BBQ Grill before.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2008)

Nope... FYI, do not own a grill.  Do all my cooking indoors...

TPBM needs to mow their lawn....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nope, moving season is winding down, maybe one more trimming before the first freeze. 
Can't imagine not owning a Grill, that's just not right

TPBM is going out on the town this evening.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2008)

I would be if it wasn't for the fact I have sports tomorrow and 9am...

TPBM is looking forward to their weekend...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep, hitting a woodworking Show on Saturday, Grilling some Pizza in the evening and drinking some Beers while the Pizza is cooking. May head to the local brew pub to help pick Hops for thier Winter Ale?

TPBM is hours away from 2 days of Freedom.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2008)

Have to attend a funeral in Alexandria, Va. on Sunday. Sure blows a week-
end.

TPBM doesn't like funerals, either...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that Charles. I do not liek to go to Funeral, but as a Christian I am comforted by my Religious beliefs at those time.

TPBM has not attended a Church Service in a very long time


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 10, 2008)

No I haven't, and thanks again Bucky! I've been watching the Mary Tyler Moore show, and thought maybe it was based on a real tele station. Also, I've never heard of WKRP radio, but
TPBM has and will inform me....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2008)

WKRP in Cincinnati (1978–1982) is an American situation comedy that featured the misadventures of the staff of a struggling radio station in Cincinnati, Ohio. The show was created by Hugh Wilson and was based upon his experiences working in advertising as a client of a classic album-oriented rock radio station. The ensemble cast consisted of Gary Sandy, Howard Hesseman, Gordon Jump, Loni Anderson, Tim Reid, Jan Smithers, Richard Sanders and Frank Bonner.

As was typical of most MTM productions, the humor came more from running gags based on the known predilections and quirks of each character, rather than from outlandish plots or racy situations since the show has a realistic setting. The characters also developed somewhat over the course of the series.

The series won a Humanitas Prize and received 10 Emmy Award nominations, including three for Outstanding Comedy Series. Andy Ackerman won an Emmy Award for Videotape Editing in season 3.

WKRP premiered September 18, 1978 on the CBS television network and aired for four seasons and 90 episodes through September 20, 1982. During the third and fourth seasons, CBS repeatedly moved the show around its schedule, contributing to its eventual cancellation.

When WKRP went into syndication, it became an unexpected blockbuster. For the next decade, it was one of the most popular sitcoms in syndication, outperforming many much bigger prime time hits, including all the other MTM sitcoms.

Jump, Sanders, and Bonner reprised their supporting roles in a spinoff/sequel series, The New WKRP in Cincinnati, which ran from 1991 to 1993 in syndication. [Wiki]

Hope that helps.... I never watched the show !!!

Like me, TPBM doesn't like comedy shows....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't watch too much TV anymore, I do like Two and a Half Men though.

TPBM is a CSI series fan, but thinks the episodes are getting a bit corny and too predictable lately.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry, never seen it. I do like Diagnosis: Murder though.
TPBM watches lot of murder/mystery/crime tele shows as well


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah...I do!

TPBM needs a haircut...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2008)

Nope had one last week...

TPBM doesn't like their hair cut...


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 11, 2008)

Nope i like it nice and long... like this:





TPBM hates long hair....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't really care. Having hair like the pic you posted isn't too bad. When guys have hair down to the middle of their back, I think that's a bit extreme, but it really doesn't bother me. I'm sure their are people that think my flattop is silly too.

TPBM has never worn a flattop.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Always gone with the crew cut....

TPBM is blonde....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 12, 2008)

nope, I'm a ranga in remission 

TPBM wants to know what a ranga is


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2008)

Like.....Yeah?? 

TPBM has no idea what a ranga is either.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Haven't got the foggiest...

TPBM.....Ma Deuce!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yup.

TPBM weissen nicht.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2008)

Nein aber ich bin solch eine dumkopf

TPBM does know what ranga means


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nope...still don't.

TPBM will tell us about Ma Deuce...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2008)

Nope,

TPBM will gives us some insight...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2008)

Wipe front to back.

TPBM saw Davidicus on the forum today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Who...?

TPBM, like me is stunned that people don't know that the Ma Deuce is the M-2 heavy machine gun...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Who...?
> 
> TPBM, like me is stunned that people don't know that the Ma Deuce is the M-2 heavy machine gun...



quiet frankly I am stunned lucky

TPBM will believe that I'm not talking sarcastically


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 13, 2008)

I suppose I can

TPBM will tell us how they are going on the modelling front


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry but unless you count Lego's, I don't do modeling. Can't afford it.....
TPBM is from a rich family.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 13, 2008)

certainly not

TPBM would be interested to hear about my latest 'acquisition'


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am most certainly interested in your 'acquisition'

TPBM is also interested


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh yes, I'm all ears!
TPBM will tell us all about it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

Have no idea mate....

TPBM like me, also want to know....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2008)

We're waiting.

TPBM thinks Screaming Eagle has dozed off and will never tell us what his aquisition is.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep....

TPBM is also waiting and while waiting, he'll tell us about the Paddington Bear...


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm.... saw something about that on google... no idea what kind of bear it is though....
TPBM will tell us all about it...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 14, 2008)

don't have to tell you about paddington bear, I can tell you about my 'aquisition'
My mate and I went halves together and bought 3 suzuki carry vans, the ones that look like dim sims on wheels for 100bux. One of them has already been cut down into a ute with a welded diff and we're planning to do the same thing to the other one. We bought these because our other bush basher the tx gemini, left tie rod broke and its engine blew up!

TPBM would like to see a picture of these cars


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 14, 2008)

Sure would....
TPBM would also.....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 14, 2008)

Ugh... double post....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, I would.... altho I don't have a clue what SE is talking about. Maybe
pic's will clear the air.

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep

TPBM is waiting for the pics...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep!!!

TPBM is wondering why SE is taunting us?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2008)

He only does what anyone would do 

TPBM doesn't care


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah, Mon Ami..... I am interested, but ......

TPBM is going to put this thread back on track....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2008)

I would if I knew where the track was...
TPBM knows


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 14, 2008)

Under the train.

TPBM will tell me if it's Duck season, or Rabbit season. C'mon Elmer I need to know.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2008)

It's Haggis season....

TPBM wonders if I've been sniffing something....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2008)

You been huffing fermented Haggis Lucky?

TPBM has never eaten Haggis.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2008)

You are correct!

TPBM will never eat Haggis.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2008)

I sure will....LOVE the stuff, if cooked properly! 8)

TPBM will tell us the weirdest thing that they've ever eaten...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2008)

Stuffed Cabbage Rolls with Ground Porcupine meat, was actually pretty good. Beer Battered Fried Snapping Turtle, very good. Lutefisk, not good!!!

TPBM will also tell us the oddest thing they have eaten.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2008)

I hate lutfisk.....! Even more so Surstromming!

Have to get back on that one...

TPBM will tell us though...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2008)

Surstromming = Fermented Herring in a can, no thanks. No wonder the Vikings wanted to leave Scandinavia!!!!

TPBM think Surstromming is something that should be used as fishing bait and not for human consumption.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2008)

Shouldn't be used for anything.....I'm convinced that people only eat it for the booze! 

TPBM wonders what the h*ll we're on about....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rotten fish. I think it would make perfect bait. We used to use old half rotten dead smelt for bait when we went fishing in Canada. Pike went crazy over it.

TPBM thinks he'll pass on fish for dinner tonight.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2008)

I love fish, but the wifey doesn't, so I probably won't be eating it anyway.

TPBM loves oysters.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't like seafood....

TPBM would rather have a steak!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2008)

Than what ??? Steak over raw/fried/steamed oysters ? Not on your life !!

TPBM is the steak and potatoes man....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2008)

Is that the young saltwater stained sailor talking or the gourmet Mr C.... 8)

Indeed I am....over seafood anyway....

TPBM loves fishing....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2008)

Nah...don't eat fish....

TPBM has seen a White Pointer shark up close and personal..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nope, was face to face with a four legged dumpster diving Racoon last night though. Boy was he suprised when I snuck up on him.

TPBM feeds the local wildlife.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2008)

At our ranch we do. Birds, Squirrels, Deer, Fish, Ducks, Hummingbirds.

TPBM daydreams often.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, all the time... too much in fact...
TPBM thinks the song "Puff The Magic Dragon" is about a dragon... hahaha!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm guessing its not

TPBM will tell me for sure


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha nope. It's about drugs:

The song is believed by many to refer to smoking marijuana, due to references to paper, dragon ("draggin'"), puff (smoke), traveling "along the cherry lane" (the burning ember of a cigarette or joint is called a cherry, and moves up the cigarette's length as it burns), and Hanalei (Honahlee) is a town in Hawaii known for marijuana use. This theory led to the song becoming a hippie anthem.(wiki)

TPBM doesn't listen to Peter, Paul Mary.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2008)

That would be correct, but I am familiar with their songs.

TPBM is a Beetles fan.


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2008)

sure am 
tpbm wants to be a paper back writer


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2008)

Not much interest in it.

TPBM is published.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2008)

I wish...

For TPBM, the weekend isn't arriving fast enough...!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nope. Need to get out of town and into the woods for a couple days.

TPBM plays the harmonica.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2008)

Not good, not well, ok........not at all.

TPBM likes Kool-aid.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2008)

?

TPBM will explain....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 16, 2008)

Try wiki

TPBM didn't know it existed


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 16, 2008)

Kool-Aid, Oh, Yeah. Fruit juice drink over here in the US. Sometimes mixed with poison by radicals and cults to commit mass suicide.

TPBM drinks thier Kool-Aid straight.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2008)

Never touch the stuff. 

TPBM likes to ski...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2008)

I used to. I used to be pretty darn good too. But bad knees don't allow me to anymore.

TPBM hates to ski.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 16, 2008)

Tried it once, many years ago and just kept tipping over. Bad ankle won't allow it anymore.

TPBM has never seen snow.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 16, 2008)

I have, but not lately though

TPBM hates the winter


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2008)

Not a fan of winter....rather the warmer weather anyday!

TPBM is still waiting for Friday to arrive....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 16, 2008)

Waiting for 5:00 P.M. Central Time on Friday to be exact. I'll be glad to see this workweek go by the wayside.

TPBM is independantly unwealthy.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm very successful at being independantly unwealthy.

TPBM just has too dang much money.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 16, 2008)

Only in my daydreams....
TPBM has never had want of anything....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 17, 2008)

not true emon,

TPBM would really like a PS3.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2008)

XBox 360 for me I think....

TPBM will tell us which decade had the best music....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh, that's a tough one. Either the 60's or the 70's, Probably the 60's though. The 50's had some good sounds too.
TPBM thinks that music is too old....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 17, 2008)

Not old enough, actually. My vote goes to the music of the late '30's
and '40's and the early '50's. Love those big band sounds !!

TPBM is a Sinatra fan....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 17, 2008)

not really

TPBM will tell us a random fact about themselves


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm slightly intoxicated...by Guinness.

TPBM isn't surprised...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 17, 2008)

Nope..........and so am I, but not by Guinness.

TPBM likes Guinness.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2008)

That's just what I said....

TPBM prefer Carlsberg....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 17, 2008)

Never had Carlsberg, like the Guinness though.

TPBM watches the new Knight Rider TV show.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM prefers foreign beer to that brewed in their home country...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 17, 2008)

I do enjoy many beers from other Countries, there are many great beers brewed in thre good old USA by small breweries. Don't care for most of the US Macro brews, Coors, Bud, Miller are pretty nasty to my tastebuds these days.

TPBM is anxiously awaiting the end of this Friday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2008)

Already there buddy!

TPBM is a vegetarian....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not on you're life Lucky!!! 

TPBM thinks PETA stands for People Eating Tasty Animals as I do.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 17, 2008)

Of course, isn't that what it stands for ?

TPBM didn't know that PETA's HQ is in Norfolk, Va.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sure didn't Mr C....

TPBM will tell us who wrote these lines...

"The way the sun bathes the world in its glow first thing in the morning, as the little humans wake from a dream-filled sleep....."


----------



## ccheese (Oct 17, 2008)

John Phillip Sousa ? [Just a guess....]

TPBM knows for sure....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2008)

Sousa? I thought he only made music for marching bands?

TPBM likes marching bands


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not particularly.

TPBM thinks theres something wrong with a person that drills of hole in the ice on a frozen lake, then sits there for hours on end trying to catch a fish though that hole in the ice.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe..... but then there's guys that hit this little ball three or four times
to put it into a little hole they call a "cup"...

TPBM doesn't play that "ball in the hole" game...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 17, 2008)

Not very well.

TPBM is a scratch golfer.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 17, 2008)

Never golfed, probably never will. I'm not really a person who plays sports, just watches.
TPBM is like me and stays inside 24/7/52....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2008)

Not really.....

TPBM still thinks that the Kennedy murder is conspiracy, and was shot by more than one assassin...


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 18, 2008)

Gee I don't really know, but I do wish he hadn't been shot.
TPBM likes Tony Blair more than Gordon Brown...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2008)

Don't think about either of them to be honest....

TPBM doesn't care either....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2008)

Couldn't care less....

TPBM has a terrible secret....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I do...... Am I supposed to tell you?
TPBM has nothing to hide....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 19, 2008)

Nope absolutely nothing

TPBM believes me.....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 19, 2008)

I have no reason not to.
TPBM will give us a good laugh!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2008)

Too early in the morning.....

TPBM is desperate for a cup of black java...


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 19, 2008)

Hahaha I'm desperate for something, don't generally drink cafe negro though....
TPBM thinks I should stop mumbling in spanish....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2008)

Mumbling or talking Spanish,....still wouldn't have understood a word!

TPBM is going deaf...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I am actually

TPBM has had a wild weekend like me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2008)

Nah, kept it simple....

TPBM is actually the wild weekend party animal....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 19, 2008)

Sure am, thats why everybody loves me 

TPBM has just read about my latest escapade in the what annoyed you today thread


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nope....but I'm going to!

TPBM has a severe hangover....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2008)

No Way, Jose !! This lad was cold sober and in bed by 11:00 PM.

TPBM can't say the same....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2008)

Errmmmm......on to next topic!

TPBM is stuck between a rock and a hard place, regarding a buy...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2008)

Nope,

TPBM is and will tell us what it is over...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, it's a done deal, but I'm not so sure it was a good move.
I just bought two new Dell computers...[read: latest greatest].
I've had them a week and one is still in the box.

TPBM wants to know why...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2008)

Was wondering why you would buy 2...

TPBM is also wondering why Charles bought 2...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2008)

Not really. 

TPBM is watching football and wating for Metallica concerts in Germany to be anounced tonight.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 19, 2008)

Not really, I'm personally tired of hearing about Metallica.
TPBM thinks Metallica is the best group since The Beatles.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 19, 2008)

Difernately one of the best

TPBM thinks otherwise...


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 20, 2008)

AC/DC of course. Metllica will never be better than the Beatles.
TPBM has never owned a Beatles album


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 20, 2008)

Dam right

TPBM thinks Metallica is better than the beatles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 20, 2008)

Repeat after me. No one is better than The Beatles.
TPBM will confirm this.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 20, 2008)

couldn't really comment mate

TPBM will tell us their favourite jet


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2008)

I like BIlly Joel better....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2008)

Errmmmm.....if I could only pick one, F-8 Crusader!

TPBM will tell us their alltime favorite tail dragger....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Have alway been partial to the P-47 Thunderbolt, took a beating and keeps on ticking.

TPBM is craving a Pickled Egg?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has been to Dead Wood....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nope, someday maybe. My legs feel like Dead Wood after this weekends hiking if that counts?

TPBM overdid something this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea..... napping ! Didn't like anything on TV, and didn't feel like working
outside. Just laid around...

TPBM hopes lawn cutting is over for this year....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes I do, but I'll probably have to get it one more time.

TPBM is already wanting spring to get here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yup....damn right!

Winter is TPBM's favorite season...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2008)

Actually yes.  

TPBM has flown in a Dc-10 before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2008)

Think that I'm too young for that H!

TPBM has though....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 20, 2008)

Nope

TPBM cant believe I made a mistake in wishing Adler a happy B'day and it's not his b'day! ha ha ha. I'm just laughing at myself.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 20, 2008)

Yup,nearly did it myself 

TPBM is thinking about a dream they had last night which involved a pine tree and mountain and a lot of hiking....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 21, 2008)

nope

TPBM owns a copy of Dr Strangelove


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has seen Starwars 100's of times!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't think I've ever seen a single full movie

TPBM looks forward to waking up tommorrow...


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 21, 2008)

No, I don't ever look forward to getting up!
TPBM will probably have a brown Christmas/Hanukkah/etc. like me....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2008)

I havn't seen a White Christmas since 1948 !! I doubt I'll see one this year
either.

Like me, TPBM has finished his Christmas shopping. [I don't do any !!]

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2008)

My Christmas spirit has been ruined, by greedy f*cking merchantmen and their never ending joy of stuffing their bottomless pockets. Thanks alot you spineless w*nkers!

TPBM thinks as well that the true Christmas has been long gone...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2008)

Absolutely it's gone.

TPBM still thinks Xmas is the best time of year.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nah, too much commotion in the stores, too many bad drivers in parking lots. Rather be on a Frozen Lake Ice Fishing than shopping.

TPBM prefers the Thanksgiving Holiday.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2008)

No. Christmas lets me get models and stuff


TPBM has found a bullet in A city...(My cousin found a Luger bullet in NYC 1 week ago.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 21, 2008)

Can't say I have

TPBM has caught a fish before


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 21, 2008)

Have caught many fish in my lifetime. Largest one came while Ice Fishing many years ago. 

TPBM is running out of TPBM questions to ask.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2008)

Never !!

TPBM takes fishermen's story's with a grain of salt.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2008)

I hardly talk to fishermen lately 

TPBM thinks this is not what Charles meant


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nope, fish people catch always seem to grow larger and lorger as years pass.

TPBM thinks a nice hot bowl of Clam Chowder sounds like a perfect thing for Dinner tonight.


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 21, 2008)

clam chowder... no thanks nice thick juicey steak with mushrooms and mashed spuds!!! 
TPBM has never been to New Zealand


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM has never been to Canada.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2008)

Nope went to the Canadian sideof Niagra Falls  


TPBM has sent food back for being under cooked in a resturaunt


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 22, 2008)

Can't say I have 

TPBM has wanted to beat up their teacher/boss at some point


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2008)

No... can't say that I've wanted to do that....

TPBM just got home from work!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 22, 2008)

not really

TPBM has something important on the weekend


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM is looking at a busy weekend....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 22, 2008)

yup lota study

TPBM thinks I deserve a break...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeee...NO  You do, like me between school and the corsair. 

TPBM has been to Austria


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep..

TPBM hasn't been to Europe...


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 22, 2008)

Nope haven't been outside this bloody country EVER, but soon as I'm out of school, I'm headed to the land of my forefathers. That's right, Ireland!
TPBM doesn't want to go to Ireland with me....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2008)

I've been there, was in Londonderry many years ago. Really don;t know if
I want to go back or not.

TPBM likes hot sausage with his beer/ale...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sure, clogs the arteries really nicely

TPBM want to come along to the Beer Festival I will be attending this weekend (don't get too unruly though as I'm working security).


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2008)

I can handle my booze better than most.....(innocent look)....I'm there! 

TPBM wants to have a HUGE BBQ, with all of us attending....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sure, I'd have to buy or rent a much bigger BBQ/smoker.

TPBM knows the difference between Barbequeing and Grilling?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2008)

One works with coals, the other one is electric?

TPBM can tell me


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2008)

Ah, Mon Ami.... [I have missed you] Barbequeing is usually done in an 
enclosed cooker over a period of hours. Grilling is what you do on your
backyard grill. And.... there is the 3rd degree type of "grilling", too.

TPBM didn't know all that !!

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2008)

No, didn't know that at all, we call grilling on your backyard grill barbeque as well






TPBM thinks that the Dutch don't know what a good barbeque dinner is


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2008)

Au Contraire, Mon Ami...... the Dutch are very smart people....

TPBM has a shoe size bigger then an 8 !!

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes I have, I have 45 (european) or 10.5 (US)
(why did you miss me Charles? I was here all the time)

TPBM thinks I live on big feet


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Nah, my Bro-In-Law has size 13 and he is no taller than I am.

TPBM knows what a Dutch Oven is.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2008)

It's a metal pot used to cook things on a fire outside:





TPBM is tired of bitching about mustangs, Spitfires, Bf109 anf Fw190 and wants to hear the story about, say the IAR80 for a change


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sure, go ahead.

TPBM is Marcel, and he will tell us all a story about the IAR 80.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2008)

Nope, had my hands full on the D.XXI already, I'll leave that to one of our Romanian members (or someone else) 

TPBM has flown in a C130


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has been to Stockholm and the Wasa Museum...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 22, 2008)

Nope

TPBM has broken a bone before


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2008)

Nope...been lucky that way....

TPBM has broken more than one bone though....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep, all five toes on my left foot at one time, collar bone and several ribs on another occasion. Many other assorted internal injuries as well.

TPBM thinks I should be surrounded by a foam body suit to prevent further injuries.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes....broken 13 bones....Arm...collar bone.........other arm.....my hand....my foot......got 38 stitches in my arm.....12 stitches in my leg......lot of stuff...


TPBM has eaten Salmon before!


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 22, 2008)

No, but I hear it's good smoked.
TPBM fishes, golfs, plays billiards and Twenty One!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I fished once or twice and own golf clubs and haven't played in a couple of months

TPBM likes to golf


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 23, 2008)

Nope. Like to watch it though. The only "sport" I enjoy playing is Twenty One.
TPBM gambles alot...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 23, 2008)

Learn't to play poker yesterday ,does that count?

TPBM also Gambles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 23, 2008)

Only when I know I'm gonna win!
TPBM thinks I should go to bed instead of staying up all night...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 23, 2008)

Nah stay up all night 

TPBM agrees with me


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah why not? I've done it a couple of times

TPBM will tell us what time they got out of bed this morning.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 23, 2008)

Hahaha still haven't gotten to bed! As of now there's 2 hours and 20 minutes till I get back to work....
TPBM goes to alot of parties...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 23, 2008)

sorta, I go out to my mates farm to do my drinking and hooning 

TPBM would like to know what hooning is


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 23, 2008)

No, not really. Just wanted to say good night, or morning, or whatever bloody time it is. Wont be on tonight, but I will Friday night.
TPBM doesn't give a d**n that I'll be gone and wont miss me.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 23, 2008)

I do and I don't , take care mate see ya tomorrow

TPBM would also like to say goodnight to emon.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 23, 2008)

Night,

TPBM like me wants to know what hooning is


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 23, 2008)

Why not....

TPBM eats eggs for breakfast


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2008)

Not usually....

TPBM likes their eggs sunny side up.....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 23, 2008)

Au Contraire, Mate..... either over medium or scrambled hard.

TPBM, like me, doesn't do breakfast....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh, but I do, I do Mr C...!

TPBM is feeling that a cold is coming on....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 23, 2008)

Nope.... Havn't had a bad winter cold since I quit smoking....

TPBM's lady needs a new winter coat.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 23, 2008)

No lady to get a coat for, Maybe if I bought a Mink coat first the Lady would follow?

TPBM doesn't think my strategy in finging a woman will work very well.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 23, 2008)

Hahaha wouldn't know bucky as I haven't much luck with women....
TPBM has some good advise for us lonely blue hearts!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 23, 2008)

Nope just a kid......my lady troubles havent started yet...ugh....

TPBM thinks its time for a new chatper in TPBM thread


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2008)

Agree 100%

TPBM does too.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah why not?

TPBM knows who leads the posts in this thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2008)

Have no bl**dy idea....too drunk! 

TPBM wouldn't have mind to have joined me, and the pints today...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2008)

Any time Buddy.

Oh, and Charles leads this thread with 909 posts, followed by Lucky.

TPBM thinks Lucky's new avatar ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep, needs to be in color and used as his Siggy so it's bigger and easier to view

TPBM can do the Hula.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope, I can headbang though 

TPBM thinks we should keep this thread until we have a 1000 pages


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sure, got a way to go to get there.

TPBM will give me a reason to smile this afternoon.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

Ummmm Umm No  nothing really funny accept in school we were playing tackle football (not allowed) and a kid in the grade above was kicking me and 2 of my other friends after he tackled us and when we were coming in from recess he tripped on of my friends so I kicked him and he tried chasing me and tripped and the two other friends of mine who got kicked walked on him by "accident"  Then at lunch he poured some drink on my friends head so I took my pizza and said eat it and shoved it in his face....I love middle school 

TPBM has gotten into a fight at school


----------



## Marcel (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, once or twice.. long time ago.

TPBM has graduated about 10 years ago


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, Mon Ami, I didn't graduate, but I did come out of school in 1950.

TPBM has attended college....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

hahah Not for 5 years....


TPBM has flown in the new Airbus A 380


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope, not even sure what the last Airliner I flew in was?

TPBM watches Auto racing just to see the crashes.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope, don't watch them anymore

TPBM only likes to drive his car fast


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

No I cant drive my dad likes to drive his police car fast though he says

TPBM has been to New Jersey


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, and I like to do inconsiderate things to people that have thier cell phones glued to thier ears and are not paying attention to traffic.

TPBM can give me ideas of things to irratate inattentive drivers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah honk your horn and when they look over at you cut them off.......ahh 



Honk and when they look over and take your cell phone out as in a gesture to close the phone. 

I don't know lol

TPBM has been in a traffic accident before


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2008)

Too many to list. Motorcycle and Airliner accidents as well.

TPBM thinks I shoudl stear clear of riding in an Ocean Liner and Passenger train with my track record.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

Probably  

TPBM wants to know what airliner accident Bucksnort101 was in haha


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2008)

December 11th, 2000, Sun Country 727 from Minneapolis to Chicago, O'hare airport skids off off Icy runway. When I looked down at the runway I thought to myself he's not going to land on that is he? Yes he is!!! Landed and did not seem to be slowing down. Heard the engines going into heavy reversal and still did not seem to be slowing much. Then the pilot made a pretty hard turn to the left, I knew that wasn't right as we were still going pretty past. Couple hard bumps and bounces later we finally came to a stop in the snow on the edge of the airport. Gal behind me rocked her seat back and forst saying it was loose back in Mpls before we left the ground. When we got out of the plane (about an hour later) we were about 100 yards from the big orange snow fence at the end of the runway, not much room left at all. Pilot came out and did not look happy at all.
Thankfully no one was injured, just a little nerve racking for a short time there.
Incident was even on the National News and in the Paper.

TPBM does not like flying on an Airliner.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

I enjoy flying a lot when I am older I wish to get my own plane. My inclination is a two engined plane...............you never no. I posted a thread earlier this month...a one engined cessna's engine went out and landed on route 78 west. My dad was called out and no one was injured 

Here's the article 
PointNiner: Cessna 152 Lands On New Jersey Parkway

TPBM has seen someone get arrested at the airport


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope, saw about a dozen cops have a couple guys on the ground in the middle of a bridge once, all had thier guns drawn and pointed at them. Must have just got them as it was pretty nuts. I got the heck out of there before bullets started to fly.

TPBM carries a large caliber crime deterant device, aka Smith&Wesson Hand Cannon!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha nope.....my dad brings his service weapon home sometimes but locks it up in his Gun Safe..........

TPBM owns a gun


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2008)

Own several, mostly for hunting and some plinking. Next purchase will be a Concealed Carry Weapon. Doing research on what to get as we speak. Thinking revolver for ease of maintenance. 

TPBM has suggestions for a CC handgun.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

My dad owns one and he has shot it just about 300 times and nothing went wrong so far........

TPBM owns a gun that has a scope......


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM wonders like me, what humans could have done, if we had used more than 6% of our brain....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

Hover CARS!!! 

TPBM would buy one if they existed


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2008)

Methinks TPAB has lost it.

No, I would not buy a 'hover car' [Is that a car made by J. Edgar ?]

TPBM cut himself recently...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope....sorry Mr C!

TPBM is still peeved that they scrapped USS Enterprise CV-6.....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 24, 2008)

WHAT?!?! They scrapped the Enterprise? The bloody bastards.....
TPBM will write an ode for the deceased ship....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 24, 2008)

Have never even heard of it

TPBM will though


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't write it, but it's sure damned appropriate......

Ode to Enterprise Across the mighty Pacific, in this stinking lousy spot, 
We're doomed to spend our time, on the ship that God forgot. 
Down with the Captain and Admiral, we're boys in navy blue, 
Right in the middle of nowhere, six thousand miles from you. 

We freeze, we seat, we strain, it's more than we can stand, 
But still we're not called prisoners, just defenders of our land. 
We're sailors in the Navy, we earn our measily pay. 
Giving our lives for the free world, for just $2.50 a day. 

Living with our memories and thinking of our gals, 
Hoping that while we're away, they're not going out with our pals. 
No one knows we're living and no one gives a damn 
As home, we're soon forgotten, now owned by Uncle Sam. 

The time we spend at sea is time we'll never miss 
So let the draft get you, boys, for God's sake, don't enlist. 
At last, when we pass the pearly gate, we'll hear St. Peter yell 
"Fall out you guys off Enterprise, you've spent your time in hell."

TPBM can write a better one.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 25, 2008)

Nope, that was beautiful! I'm gonna frame it and hang it on my wall in memory.
TPBM served on a ship at some point during their life....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2008)

Nope, sorry, havent....

TPBM believes in ghosts....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, not ghosts, but the supernatural. My wife and I have both "seen"
her father in our house, and he's been dead many years....

TPBM has seen a "vision" too...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2008)

I haven't Mr C.....

TPBM has heard and will tell us about the XB-38.....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 25, 2008)

It was a B17 powered by Allison inline engines. Let's see if wiki had a picture..






TPBM is having a great weekend


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm having the best weekend I've had in ages actually,funny you should say that 

TPBM has heard voices before and they're not known where they're coming from


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2008)

That was an excellent ode Mr T!

I do believe in ghosts and spirits etc.....have never hear any voices though...

TPBM is having a quiet weekend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2008)

Well... as quiet as i can make it!

TPBM wishes his weekend would end real quick!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 25, 2008)

I want it to never end

TPBM does though


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2008)

No definitely not!

TPBM will be the first to vote for extended weekends!!!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2008)

I would be the second to vote, right after Mr. Little !

TPBM is [like me] watching it rain

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2008)

Ya.....It's boring....Families watching a movie....and its raining....

TPBM hates rain


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 25, 2008)

Nope! I love the rain! In fact, I would say there's no such thing as too much water.
TPBM thinks I should be committed...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2008)

Naaaah.....I wouldn't go that far, I'd have you see a shrink though!
I don't mind the rain either, IF I'm inside in "castle"....

TPBM still watches M.A.S.H whenever it's on TV....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 26, 2008)

even better, I have all the DVD box sets!

TPBM is now envious


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2008)

Nah not completely, I have some of them! 

TPBM has a DVD box set of their favourite show and will tell us what it is...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 26, 2008)

I have quite a few actually, the dukes of hazard, the a-team, trailer park boys, I could go on! 

TPBM would like to estimate how much they have spent on their DVD collection.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2008)

Sh!t no the missus would have a fit!

TPBM will step up with a value!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 26, 2008)

hmm, last time I bothered to check how much I have spent it would probably be around the $3500 dollar mark

TPBM thinks thats too much!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 26, 2008)

Nah shes fine,its worth it

TPBM Thinks I need more than 50 Dvds in my collection to call it a collection


----------



## C2Aaircrew (Oct 26, 2008)

Nah-I don't even have 50 DVD's yet. Hundreds of VHS tapes that I am slowly converting to DVD. 

TPBM-Is going to wish they could be with a redhead today!  

TP19PAM-TPBM served on a ship at some point during their life.... Served on several actually.

TP16PAM-Please see attachments.

Take care,
C2


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 26, 2008)

You have one for me? Cause I'll take her off your hands without blinking.....
TPBM is married to a redhead.....


----------



## C2Aaircrew (Oct 26, 2008)

> You have one for me? Cause I'll take her off your hands without blinking.....
> TPBM is married to a redhead.....



Nah-Take too long train the next one. It's been thirty years and I still haven't figured out how to get this one to do what I want. Besides something about redheads and airplanes seems to do the trick. And she does like flying, racing and fishing. Even baits her own hook. Just a good ol' southern gal from Alabama.

TPBM-Likes John Wayne movies.

Take care,
C2


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2008)

Some of them yes....

TPBM think that there should be a "Commercial Police", keeping an eye on the crappy commercials that we have to endure on TV and radio....so that we could post the sad faces of those that makes the worst sh*te!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 26, 2008)

Well if that happended lucky then about 95% of tv commercials would be off ther air in NZ so therefore its Genious!

TPBM had yogurt for breakfast


----------



## ccheese (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think so !! Usually don't eat breakfast.....

TPBM is dreading Monday morning....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2008)

Monday morning/evening blues.....got to love it!

TPBM has a full drivers licence with everything that you can fit on it....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope haven't gotten around to getting one.... those Vespa's look nice though!
TPBM has never heard of a Vespa....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2008)

O, but I have

TPBM rides a scooter to work


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope ,only ever rode a scooter twice

After what happened the second time,I've vowed never to ride a scooter again unless I have the intention of crashing it

TPBM knows what effect crashing something has on ones confidence...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2008)

yep, especially rolling that car not too long ago, but hey you get over it

TPBM has been in a crash recently


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope....not for years!

TPBM is tired this morning....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

I got up at like 11 i think

So wasn't really tired

TPBM loves mondays


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2008)

NO!...

TPBM wishes it was Friday already!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2008)

You bet dear boy...!

So does TPBM....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 27, 2008)

No.... I don't like wishing my life away, but I did ride my motor scooter 
to work. 

TPBM thinks getting 90 MPG is great.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep!

TPBM is wishing they were getting 90MPG...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2008)

Heck, I'd be happy if I could get over 20 MPG out of my gas guzzling truck.

TPBM is still recovering from the weekends festivities (I am).


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorta did that yesterday

TPBM likes the drink lemon lime and bitters


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2008)

No.... don't even sound good !

TPBM is plagued with nose-bleeds...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope, only when I have a really bad cold

TPBM can name 3 dutch aircraft manufacturers from the past


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2008)

Piece of cake..... Fokker, Pander Son and Koolhoven ...

TPBM didn't know I knew !!

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course you knew being almost Dutch 

TPBM knows which was the best selling commercial aircraft in the 1920'ies


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, you ARE Mr C, who knows everything....8)

TPBM is bored....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2008)

Darn....clashed with Marcel!

Have no idea....! 

TPBM is bored....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2008)

No really, I have Mon Ami, Marcel tossing questions ....

Gotta think about his last....

TPBM is watching the clock, waiting for 5:00 PM to go home

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope, I'm already at home


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2008)

Marcel forgot TPBM !! Was it either the JU-52 or the Ford Tri-motor ??

TPBM knows what the best selling commercial aircraft of the 1920's was..

Charles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 29, 2008)

No way. Wouldn't know that for any year.
TPBM does though.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope...still don't, 

TPBM agrees that Lockheed Constellation is one of the most beautiful machines ever built for commercial service...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep!

TPBM would agree that Concorde is also up there...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2008)

OK, but the Connie is still the best looking commercial bird IMHO.

TPBM is ready to Vote for Pres. and wants to get it overwith already!!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope, don't vote for your president. You'll have to do without my wise choice  But you're right that I want it to be over as I'm tired of the mud slinging between the parties being all over the news.

TPBM is voting, though

(BTW guys, the most successful commercial aircraft of the '20'ies was of course the F.VII)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope

TPBM also isn't


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 30, 2008)

No, not old enough yet.... 16 months to go.
TPBM has big plans this weekend....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 30, 2008)

If you call a game of golf "big Plans" then yes

TPBM thinks this year has gone quick


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sure has.....

But according to TPBM, not quick enough....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 30, 2008)

Yup I'm really hating year 12

TPBM is finding/found school hard


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 30, 2008)

not really, just finding it really annoying

TPBM works in an office


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep!....but I get to go out too!

TPBM works outdoors and will tell us more.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 30, 2008)

Not for a living I don't. And I'm glad of it.

TPBM is glad to work indoors also.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 30, 2008)

no I like working outside for my neighbors..

TPBM has been snowed in before


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope, sorry....never been snowed in.

TPBM owns a boat....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2008)

Used to, not anymore. Getting to be too many loonies on the lakes up here these days.

TPBM likes to Ice Skate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2008)

Haven't done that for yeeaars.... 

TPBM have just had a brilliant idea....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 30, 2008)

Yup, my idea was to turn on the computer look at the forum

TPBM hates snow


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope, love skiing so love the snow (although not really the cold and the travel hassle)...

TPBM likes warmth and sunshine...


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 30, 2008)

Not really, I'm more at home under the stars and moon at night....
TPBM also enjoys stargazing.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sure do, don't get out and do it enough though.

TPBM will tell us what thier favorite toy was as a youth (maybe it still is)?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 31, 2008)

hmm, my matchbox cars

TPBM had a huge car collection when they were a kid


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup still do

don't know what happened to them

TPBM wants to move to another country


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 31, 2008)

not really, Australia is the best country on earth

TPBM has heard AC/DC's new album


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2008)

Nope...my son is not impressed with it though? 

TPBM still has a large collection of vinyl records....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 31, 2008)

Not a large collection, but I still have a bunch of 45 RPM discs.

TPBM has never seen an 8-track tape or player..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh yes, buddies brother had an 8 track in his 70's Model Ford Van. Van was completely carpeted insidie and had a big Dragon painted on the outside. Ultimate 70's party vehicle.

TPBM drove a Station Wagon in his youth.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm still in my youth  No I drive a compagny's Opel (Vauxhal for the British) Zafira.

TPBM thinks that's pretty dull


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh quite dull, I never cared for that kind of vehicle myself.
TPBM stayed in this Hallowe'en, like me.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah i stayed inside but i don't celebrate Halloween for us Aussie's its just another day how ever i did watch Cujo and Pet Semetary

TPBM has read both of these Stephen King novels


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 1, 2008)

Nooo, I stay away from him.... not a horror person.
TPBM loves horror films/books....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2008)

No he does NOT! I hate horrors....

TPBM knows, and will tell us what machine these are and what they have in common...

G-AGGC, G-AGGD, G-AGGE, G-AGGF, G-AGGG AND G-AGGH...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 1, 2008)

uhhh uhhhh uhhhh sorry...

TPBM knows what Lucky wants to know!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2008)

I already know, I just want to know if TPBM knows what I know....

TPBM know's what I know, and will tell us....what machine these are and what they have in common...G-AGGC, G-AGGD, G-AGGE, G-AGGF, G-AGGG AND G-AGGH...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2008)

I think they are all De Havilland "Mosquitos"........

TPBM had to work today.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2008)

They sure are Mr C... 

Nope, no work until Monday night....

TPBM will tell us what else they have/had in common besides being Mosquitos...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 1, 2008)

They have a british registration?

TPBM is laughing at the moment


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2008)

He is indeed.....

The TPBM has the answer to this question....


----------



## Marcel (Nov 1, 2008)

They were made of wood? and all versions MKVI and all de-registred

TPBM knows


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2008)

Indeed my friend...I know the answer.

So does TPBM and will tell us....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2008)

What the hell was the question... ... 

TPBM will get us back on track....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 2, 2008)

ok why not?

TPBM wants to chuck a sickie for tomorrow


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2008)

I wouldn't mind to do that for a WEEK!

Aaaawwwwww......coooome oooon guys, you aren't giving up are yous? 
Tsk, tsk, tsk.....
I gues that I'll have to tell you the answer then you imbeciles....8) 

G-AGGC, G-AGGD, G-AGGE, G-AGGF, G-AGGG AND G-AGGH... They were indeed as afore mentioned all Mosquitos. They were also all operated by BOAC between Sweden and UK during the war. Before the Mosquitos, they had used Lockheed Lodestars between Leuchars and Stockholm. But, they weren't offered the Mosquitos first, they were offered the Whitley and Albemarle, which they refused, with BOAC pressing on for Mosquitos to run this route.
The Route had already been proven by a Mosquito, when a B Mk IV (DK292) of No 105 Squadron had flown to Stockholm on 6th August 1942 to deliver a diplomatic bag.
For this flight the RAF crew wore civilian clothes and the aircraft had all roundels, serials and squadron markings removed...

It wasn't always nice and quiet on the flights however.... The first machine, G-AGFV was badly damaged when attack by Fw 190's on the night of the 22/23rd April and had to make an emergency landing at Barkaby near Stockholm.

They were also used to carry passengers in the bomb bay and this modification was carried out in literally few hours, so a negotiator could be rushed out to arrange the purchase of all Sweden's ball bearing production in advance of the Germans, whose own production had just been severely effected by the USAAF raid on their factories at Schweinfurt on the 17th August 1943.

The final flight to Sweden was on the 17th May 1945 after 520 flights had been achieved.

During these operations they only ever lost two passengers, one being a BOAC pilot, travelling as a passenger and two crews!




























TPBM has a quiet Sunday...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 2, 2008)

Indeed Lucky, I am impressed ! How did I know they were Mosquitos ???

No, the day is not going to be an easy one, I'm re-doing a bathroom.

TPBM, like me, set their clocks back one hour, last night...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2008)

Nope did it last week...

TPBM doesn't have to change the clocks back/forward...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM has to work on their car....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 3, 2008)

Wish I had a car...

Nice info Lucky!

TPBM thinks daylight saving shouldn't exist....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 3, 2008)

couldn't really care

TPBM is watching the U.S presidential race very closely now


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 3, 2008)

Nup watching some debate between 2 people I don't like

Helen clark and john key

TPBM had no idea NZ is having its election thing soon


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 3, 2008)

you're right! 

TPBM will tell us if New Zealand is one island or two


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 3, 2008)

Theres heaps,Stewart island ,Great barrier,south,north, plus a heap more all make up NZ

TPBM Didn't know that


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 3, 2008)

I didn't! I only knew of the north and south islands

TPBM spends way too much time on the computer


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 3, 2008)

Yup,I gotta go study and do some homework

TPBM doesn't believe in homework


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sure do or did...(I know, I'm a lying b*stard)....

TPBM relly needs a holiday/vacation....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2008)

Would like one but it won't happen....

TPBM has a better chance getting holidays....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 3, 2008)

I work for a good man.... I can almost take any day I want off...

TPBM doesn't like the color red...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that color....

TPBM has been to Santorini....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nope, don't even know where that is?

TPBM is finding it hard to function at work today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I always find it hard to function at work....!

TPBM is a boss' pet....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2008)

Far from it. I'll be the first one to go when things get tough around here.

TPBM needs a winning Lottery ticket ASAP!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 3, 2008)

Who doesn't when they are about to have a 2nd child?

TPBM is thrilled about tomorrow


----------



## ccheese (Nov 3, 2008)

Not really, Mon Ami. And.... I've made up my mind I am not standing in line
for four hours, either.

TPBM will be just as glad as me, when the election is over.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes I will. Ads stop today thankfully. I think there needs to be reform in they crap both parties try to pass as the truth in Political ads.

TPBM will not watch election coverage tomorrow.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh I probably will watch it.....
TPBM has gotten "lucky" lately......


----------



## ccheese (Nov 3, 2008)

I wish ! you have to remember, I'm 74. It don't happen too often any
more. Viva Viagra !!

TPBM thinks I'm off my rocker.....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 4, 2008)

Nah, you're alright charles 

TPBM needs to upgrade their computer


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 4, 2008)

Yup only had this piece of shite nearly 2 years but doesn't perform like like should

Can't believe you can type jason with your fingers like they are,hope its not too bad


TPBM thinks public holidays should always be on monday thus making sunday not "sunday"


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks mate, I manage 

hmm, on the public holidays, it should alternate between Mondays and Fridays

TPBM agrees


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sure mate.....

TPBM thinks that X-mas is getting far too close for comfort....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep.... an just before Christmas is another wedding anniversary....

TPBM is getting ready to celebrate something good.....

Charles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm.... can't think of anything.
TPBM can't believe those idiots who are voting "NO" on prop. 8(California)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2008)

??

TPBM would love to be a G-Man, FBI agent, or similar in their country....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nah, I'd rather just be independantly wealthy and live in the Mountains somewhere.

TPBM would like to see the view to my mountain home once I buy it.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 4, 2008)

Sure, why not. You'll have to visit my beach cottage in the south Pacific,
when I buy it.

TPBM thinks we're both nuts....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2008)

Not anymore than I am....

TPBM has a huge crush on someone....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope..... but
TPBM does....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry not huge as such

TPBM has their own "happy place"


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 4, 2008)

Sure I do, in bed with a (attractive) girl!
TPBM thinks this is a pretty happy place...


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 4, 2008)

All and all........sure

TPBM just wishes we would all get along.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't we?

TPBM is glad he can finally stop arguing about the US elections


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't be glad for something I didn't participate in thankfully

TPBM would like to be a bird...


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 5, 2008)

No... I'm perfectly happy as-is.
TPBM wants to be some kind of animal and will tell us what it is....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope...I'm perfectly happy as is too!!

TPBM will have to be the 'animal'...thingy.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2008)

Aren't we all animals already? 

TPBM will tell us about Horst Kopkow....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 5, 2008)

From Wiki;

Horst Kopkow (November 29, 1910 in Ortelsburg, East Prussia, Germany - October 1996 in Gelsenkirchen, Germany) was a Nazi Germany SS major who worked for German Security police and, after the war, was concealed by British intelligence so that they could use his knowledge in the Cold War.
Kopkow also investigated the July 20 plot, an attempted assassination against Hitler.
At the end of the war, British military police arrested Kopkow in a Baltic village on May 29, 1945. By that time he would have been implicated in 300 deaths of Allied agents.

TPBM is ready for a long, relaxing weekend (5 days in my case) with no Television, radio, or much contact at all with the rat-race.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmm... that sounds nice!
TPBM plans to go to a party this weekend....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope, 5 days of Deer hunting in the northwoods of Minnesota. Couple beers in the evenings, not too many as I have to get up plenty early to get into the woods.

TPBM would rather just stay in Camp and drink beer.


----------



## JugBR (Nov 5, 2008)

tpbm says is republican but in fact voted for obama


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope. While I'm not old enough to vote, I'm a proud Democrat and would have voted for Obama. In four years I'll be proud to re-elect him!
TPBM will get us of politics....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 6, 2008)

ok,

TPBM will tell us what kind of mobile phone they own


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 6, 2008)

Samsung Z400V

bloody awesome phone does everything I want and more,had it for nearly year and a half now,recently got given a samsung U600 even though its a newer model with touch screen and all I hate it

TPBM thinks they need a new phone


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2008)

Nah, I can't work those new fangled gadgets!

TPBM prefers the simple life...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM is baffled by technology...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2008)

To some extent, yes, but I love building computers....

TPBM is a computer junkie.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2008)

Naaaah, not really Mr C.

TPBM is a coffee addict....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope, but I'm going to go get some to help me stay awake this morning. Late night last night.

TPBM is almost free from work for a while, I am


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope....last worknight fo the week, then weekend all the way to Monday night!

TPBM wishes like me, that he was economically independent so that he could take care of parents and friends, and never would have to work again....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2008)

You Betcha (no I'm not related to Sarah Palin, that's how we talk in Minnesota). I'd buy a great big gas guzzling Pickup and a Camper and tour the Southwest this winter, then make my way North and East next Spring and Summer.

TPBM thinks that sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 6, 2008)

No, a great trip for me would be a tour of the British Isles.
TPBM will tell us his/her dream trip!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2008)

Going around the world meeting most of the ladies in the Breaking News thread

TPBM thinks that would be the ultimate vacation.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2008)

Now that's a great idea!

TPBM thinks so too....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think this old "ticker" could handle it......

In another thread, TPAM said he got to paint a model.

Me and TPBM would like to hear about it..

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 15, 2008)

yup !

TPBM can't believe the forum actually works again


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2008)

D*mn straight mate!

TPBM missed the place as well!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 16, 2008)

I actually did!

TPBM is feeling the heat in their neck of the woods


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2008)

Nah.....not at the moment!

TPBM is still in withdrawal even though the lights are back on....


----------



## Marcel (Nov 17, 2008)

Nope

TPBM wasn't on facebook like the others last week


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2008)

Nope

TPBM would like to be an astronaut


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2008)

Not really...

TPBM was like most people and missed the forum...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sure did mate...!

TPBM somehow, didn't notice that it was down....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 17, 2008)

Didn't know it was down for a while as I was on a mini-vacation. Seems to me the Forum was out of action last year when I came back from my yearly hunting trip as well.

TPBM forgot to punch in at work recently.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is veeeery tired today.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 17, 2008)

Sure am *yawns*.....
TPBM is wide awake....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, I am [it's 1430 here]. I do miss my nap, tho...

TPBM is hiding something....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe...Maybe not... 

TPBM is Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't think so, I'm not that old yet 

TPBM really is Charles...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Not that I know....just plain old me.

TPBM is a fan of Dr Who....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 17, 2008)

I wouldn't say "fan", but I do enjoy watching it.
TPBM has never seen Dr. Who....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2008)

I wish

TPBM doesn't like Dr.who


----------



## Marcel (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't know, haven't seen that since I was a kid

TPBM likes Bf109's most


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have to admit that I have a soft spot for good ol' 109 F and G's most though....can't say no to a Dora either..  

TPBM prefer the Lancaster over B-17...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 18, 2008)

B-17

TPBM will tel us the temperature in their neck of the woods


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 18, 2008)

Wouldn't have a clue ,got to about 18 today

TPBM is looking forward to tommorrow


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 18, 2008)

not really just another work day 

TPBM has finished school


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh nearly like another what like 3 exams so like 8 days and thats it!!!!     

TPBM needs a job


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Already got one mate....!

TPBM, like me, wouldn't mind to win big on the lottery....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep, then it's off on a World Drinking Tour!

TPBM will bring bring me a glass to use on my trip.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure will, if you cough up for the air fare...

BTW, like your new siggy, Mon Ami !!

TPBM is stocking up his beer/wine/ale/booze for the holidays.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nope, actually need to stop drinking again. Gained to much weight after being laid up with a bum foot and back for the last month and a half.

TPBM is on a see-food diet.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has or still read Biggles....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't currently read them and can't remember if I did...

TPBM is like me and doesn't currently read them and doesn't remember if they did...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't have a clue as to what you're talking about. Biggles ???

TPBM will tell all...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2008)

Biggles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM is Charles and now understands...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes it is and yes I do. Thanks....

TPBM has mis-placed something [no -- not your brain]

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2008)

Not that I can remember (which means I probably have somewhere)...

TPBM is always misplacing things...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep, most recently lost the Maple bridge support backing for the Accoustic Guitar I'm trying to build, heard it fall in my mess and cannot find it!!!

TPBM is looking forward to Thanksgiving Dinner next week.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 18, 2008)

Not really, as I have to do the dishes, and we don't have a dishwasher....
TPBM is hosting Thanksgiving this year.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nope.... As a Swede, we don't really celibrate that one.

TPBM loves Tom Jerry...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes I do

TPBM knows which song was always at the end of a Tom and Jerry episode


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nope, sorry to say I don't know, haven't watched them for some time I'm afraid... 

TPBM will tell us...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2008)

I think it was "Friends to The End", but the memory is foggy...

TPBM knows for sure....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 18, 2008)

Not me.

TPBM will have to tell us


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2008)

Stuffed if I know? 

TPBM hasn't a clue either...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, here it was the German song "vielen dank fur die Bluhmen" with the correct umlauts of course which I don't have on my keyboard.

TPBM isn't into cartoons


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2008)

I prefer the old Cartoons, like the orginal Bugs Bunny/Daffy Duck/Yosemite Sam stuff to the new wave toons.

TPBM knows who Blaque Jaque Shellaque is?


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 18, 2008)

Haven't the foggiest, but
TPBM knows all about him/her...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 19, 2008)

He was a caracter in the Bugs Bunny cartoons. A canadian gambler if I remember correctly

TPBM knows the person in Emon's avatar


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 19, 2008)

He looks familiar, almost like faceman from the A-Team

TPBM knows who it its for sure and will tell us


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sure looks like Face from The A-Team....

TPBM remembers the Three Stooges....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 19, 2008)

I've seen a coupe of episodes

TPBM will tell us what they had/ will be having for dinner tonight


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2008)

Simple....Chicken Chips. Missus didn't want to cook tonight, sent me up the shop.

TPBM is having a day off tomorrow...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 19, 2008)

Not excactly. It is my birthday though. : )

TPBM is having a birthday soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2008)

No, couple of months to go yet....

TPBM will join me in the Happy Birthday Thread for TPAM tomorrow!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2008)

Yup sure will!

TPBM will also join the party


----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2008)

Absolutely !! Somebody drink one for me !

TPBM likes to travel....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes and no.....

TPBM is addicted to karaoke....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2008)

No, not a fan at all. Seeing other people do it is funny but it is not for me.

TPBM is afraid of flying...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope, but I am afraid of landing nose first

TPBM has experienced several hair raising experiences in an aircraft.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't think so 

TPBM has flown in a WW2 plane


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope! Btw, the guy in my avatar is none other than Dirk Benedict as Starbuck, from Battlestar Galactica! Yes he also played Lt. Templeton "The Faceman" Peck on The A-Team.

TPBM knew that already....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 20, 2008)

Hadn't the foggiest

TPBM likes space like shows


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 20, 2008)

umm yea sorta, Capricorn one was a good movie

TPBM has seen that movie


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm... no I haven't, not my genre.
TPBM like Bobby Vinton?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't know him?

TPBM will have to enlighten me....


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2008)

Kind of singer, not my style

TPBM rather has 4 then 6 strings


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 20, 2008)

???

TPBM would also like a brief history of the aircraft in Marcels awesome siggy


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sure, why not....

Bobby Vinton, wasn't he the Polish Prince and "Mr Lonely"?

TPBM knows what I mean with "Master Of Ceremonies" here on this forum....


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2008)

You mean Charles or Seesul, they usually start the birthdays ceremonies on the forum

BTW the a/c in my siggy is a Fokker T.V, medium bomber. 

_On may 10th, the 850 shot down one German a/c. Bombed the bridges in Roptterdam om May 11th twice. Last time when returning to Schiphol, it was attacked by 12 Me110’s. After another victory on one of these Bf110’s, it was shot down and crashed near Waddinxveen. 2 crewmembers died._

TPBM had recognised the a/c already before this post


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope....

As for the Master Of Ceremonies, that wasn't exactly what I was thinking about Marcel..... but:

As the war wore on, the highly dangerous role of "Master Bomber" was introduced as a sort of Master of Ceremonies, the appointed Pathfinder (usually a highly experienced senior Officer) circling the target and broadcasting radio instructions to both Pathfinders and Main Force aircraft, correcting aiming points and generally co-ordinating the attack.

TPBM would love to fly in the nose of a Mossie doing 400 mph at nought feet....I would! 8)


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2008)

You bet!!!!
You said "her on this forum" so I presumed... oh well. 

TPBM knows why my house (in Dordrecht) is on historic ground (related to WWII of course)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2008)

No I don't.....?

TPBM whom needs to be Marcel will need to explain...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2008)

The Dordrecht/Rotterdam area was the place where for the first time in history paratroopers were dropped in great numbers. They took the great Moerdijk bridges (about 2 km from my house), held it until the German panzers arrived and so sealed the fate of the "Vesting Holland"

TPBM would like to tak a look at this historic battlefield


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2008)

if ever I'm in the area....sure!

TPBM has visited many historic sites...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2008)

A few but not to many - mainly in France

TPBM has no wish to visit historical sights...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2008)

Au Contraire my friend. I have already been to quite a few. Even toured
some in Rotterdam, in the '60's.

TPBM wants to know why I wasn't my usual self on the forum, yesterday...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Out riding with your Scooter Gang

TPBM knows what Sir Charles was up to yesterday.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2008)

No ! Had a bloody auditor in my office all day ! I actually had work to do !

TPBM has never been thru a company audit....

Charles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 21, 2008)

Can't say that I have. Sounds most unpleasant.
TPBM will be shopping on Black Friday!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Not on your life, will go no where near a shopping center that day.

TPBM dispises shopping in crowds of people and feels like "lowering the shoulder, aka tackling, on people that step in front of them without looking.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 21, 2008)

Hahaha I only shop online! Crowds are awful....
TPBM loves window shopping?


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2008)

Why would I need a window ??

TPBM thinks that shopping with the missus is 
like going hunting with a game warden !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe, don't have a wife, and try not to break the law while hunting so I should never get in trouble with the Warden.

TPBM is looking forward to a three day work week next week.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM watched Baretta in the 70's and 80's.....


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope, don't know what that is

TPBM was born after the '80s


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope.....early '69.

TPBM is a child of the 50's....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2008)

Would you believe the 30's ???

BTW, Mon Ami. Baretta was a private eye kinda show with Robert Blake.
I remember "Bobby" Blake as a child star as "Little Beaver" in the "Red
Ryder" series back in the 40's.

TPBM has a new girlfriend....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2008)

hmm, my wife wouldn't like that 

TPBM is expecting a child, soon


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2008)

Geeze..... don't tell my wife !!!

TPBM likes chocolate covered strawberrys....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope I like chocolate *or* strawberries, not both at one time.

TPBM likes wine instead of beer


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope, prefer a good Beer over Wine any day.

TPBM is anxiously awaiting quiting time and getting on with the weekends activities.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep..... got less than an hour to wait. Then it's back to re-building the
bathroom [gloom despair]....

TPBM doesn't like the home repair projects either...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2008)

You're right, I rather like building new things than repairing old things.

TPBM is waiting like me


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep, waiting for the next 2 hours of work to pass by so I can go out on the town for a change.

TPBM would like to finally see pictures of the progress of my Acoustic Guitar project a started this spring.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes please. I would really like that.

TPBM likes the Blues


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes I do. Look for a new thread in the Music section with my guitar progress. Have not gotten far yet but will show progress as I go along.

TPBM has a gun and will travel.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope, no gun. My son has a waterpistol, does that count?

TPBM can speak with an English accent


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

American English accent only

TPBM thinks I need to get back to work.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't know, I almost go to bed 

TPBM knows what time it is at Bucky's place


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

It is currently 3:37 P.M. Central Standard Time, far from bed time for me.

TPBM will turn in early tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2008)

Might, might not....

TPBM is wondering if there'll be a Pirates Of The Caribbean IV....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

No, not really.

TPBM would like to come with me to the local Brewery this evening for a Volunteer thank you party I was invited to. Free Beer, Woohoo!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 21, 2008)

yup love to,only I'm quite a fare distance from America

TPBM is closer


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm still quite a ways from Minnesota. Probably 1200 miles or so [as the 747
flies]

TPBM had something really different for supper and will tell us about it...

Charles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmm I did actually. My dad made me some fried potatoes, and then he put cheese on top, and then a bunch of spices. And I'm still in pain!
TPBM thinks I should have just made my own supper like usual?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2008)

Well.........might have been easier... 

TPBM loves spicy food!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 22, 2008)

Can't stand it !!!

TPBM loves eating at restaurants


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't mind the odd occasion....


TPBM feels the time is right for a coffee.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmmm.....not just yet mate!

TPBM is off to the pub later....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2008)

Nah, going to be drinking most of tomorrow so taking it easy tonight...

TPBM wants an explanation of why...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 22, 2008)

No..... not really..... but I have a feeling you'll tell anyway....

TPBM is the one who wants to know....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2008)

Well it is part of University Tradition...

TPBM wants to know more...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 22, 2008)

yup tell all your after uni celebrations?

TPBM is also interested


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2008)

Could be a good laugh...! 

TPBM has heard about "No Ball" missions and will tell us....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 23, 2008)

Sure haven't

TPBM would like to enlighten me


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2008)

What!!??...who's balls.. 

TPBM has an itch they can't scratch...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 24, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh ! Yes, I did and yes I can.

TPBM has a hangover this morning....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2008)

Not particularly bad, just really tired.

TPBM hasn't been hungover in a while...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy to say I haven't

TPBM can't say that


----------



## ccheese (Nov 24, 2008)

Au Contraire, my friend. Do not remember my last hangover. Prior to
1972, I assure you....

TPBM likes jelly beans.....

Charles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 24, 2008)

No! I can't stand them.
TPBM makes his/her own bloody mary's?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 25, 2008)

never had one of those before

TPBM will tell me what those are


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 25, 2008)

Assuming its alcoholic??

TPBM really wants something alcoholic


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope gettin' close to bed time....

TPBM has seen a space shuttle launch....in person.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope.... seen in on the TV a few times.

TPBM would like to ride the shuttle into space....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sure would.

TPBM has a cold.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope....but feel bl**dy cold to the bone thugh...

TPBM has been to St Petersburg and Moscow.....in Russia.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep...

TPBM really wants to go...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sure, why not, right after my Space Shuttle trip.

TPBM wonders where Lucky gets his Avatars.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2008)

I think he gets them on You-Tube !! 

TPBM likes to take long walks....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, when the bum ankle allows we to do it.

TPBM needs a change of scenery for a while.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wouldn't mind to go back to Sweden for a few weeks holiday....

TPBM needs a break too....


----------



## Marcel (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, still waiting for my offspring to get out of the belly. Could be any day now.

TPBM is waiting for Bucky's thread about his guitarbuilding, like he promised


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2008)

I did not get time to take pictures. I'll try tonight. Have not gotten very far and have a bunch of clamps to build before I can continue building. Will be a long time before I finish.

TPBM likes working with wood.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2008)

I do. I use to have a ShopSmith, and made quite a few objects de wood.
I made a rocking horse for each of my grand-daughters almost 20 years
ago. They will be passed to the great grand children, and perhaps beyond.

TPBM is a sentimentalist.... like me

Charles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 26, 2008)

Not really....
TPBM made an unrepairable mistake during his/her school days and regrets it every day of his/her life?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 26, 2008)

nah, not really

TPBM is quite handy with a welder


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 26, 2008)

Not yet....

TPBM has seen a Bugatti Veyron


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2008)

Can't say that I have....

TPBM has a favourite dinosaur and will tell us what it is


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2008)

Brontasaurus cause they may good Burgers

TPBM can't beleive I finally started a guitar building thread.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh... did you start one ??

TPBM doesn't believe Bucky  about the Brontasaurus burger...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2008)

That was me Sir Charles. Yuo must not have had your morning Coffee yet? Guitar thread is over in the Music section. Got a lot of work to do.

TPBM needs a Turkey and stuffing fix!!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2008)

Going to have one in about an hour or so. Company is having a pot luck
lunch. Lucky me.... I get to bring ice !!

TPBM doesn't know about the L/B goof.......

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2008)

They don't, now that you've covered it up

TPBM thinks a nice nap is in order right about now.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2008)

No, No, No.... Take nap after eat, not before !!

TPBM is getting hungry...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2008)

Little bit, not eaten since this morning...

TPBM hates missing meals...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep, but I could stand to miss a few.

TPBM listens to Bluegrass music.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2008)

Not if I have my choice of music. I prefer the big band stuff.... circa 1940's.

TPBM listens to satellite radio.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 26, 2008)

Used to. I canceled it last week after 4 years. It's nice, just tired of paying for it. 

TBPM likes big bands music like me and Charles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2008)

Sure, I can listen to it and enjoy it....

TPBM doesn't understand todays "music"....


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't understand it.....I don't want to understand it.....All this stupid rap BS.....ARRGGHHH

TPBM is having a low key turkey day


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 27, 2008)

If by low key you mean eating way too much and lounging in a chair with my belt undone and the button on my pants open, then yes it will be low key

TPBM has had one too many this evening.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 27, 2008)

havent even had the one yet

TPBM is celebrating something


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Nov 27, 2008)

celebrating exams, and my exemption from one

TPBM is annoyed cause I'm still alive


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 27, 2008)

not really, why would I?

TPBM has the answer


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2008)

Nope can't say I do...

TPBM will give an explanation...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2008)

Nope? did you do something dangerous which would cause you to be not alive?

TPBM now needs to step up with an odd answer.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 27, 2008)

sorry, I can't!

TPBM needs a new mobile phone


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 27, 2008)

Not really,got a good one and got another one a wee while ago

TPBM wants to but my other phone


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll give you $1.28 for it.

TPBM thinks I'm getting ripped off.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah!! you cant trust those NZ phones, especially if the string breaks...then the cans are useless..   

TPBM is going to eat too much today...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2008)

Nope.... was on my good behavior. Once was enough..... even passed
on dessert !

TPBM had a nap after eating all that turkey....

Charles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 28, 2008)

I did have a nap, i did not have turkey.
TPBM knows who the king of spades represents?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 28, 2008)

nope

TPBM watches WWE.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2008)

No, not really interested....

TPBM is watching re-runs of "Lost in Space"


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2008)

Nope.... All day yesterday one of the TV stations had countinous episodes
of "House". I watch a couple.

TPBM watched football all day long !

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2008)

Nope, was busy with going to the gym and doing university work.

TPBM is also busy with work


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2008)

Had a busy week this week....probably why it went so fast.

TPBM is having a blonde moment....


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 28, 2008)

........... does having no knowledge of US football count?
TPBM will tell me.


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 28, 2008)

Naw, cause I don't know anything about it either, though I suppose I'm not American.

TPBM prefers hockey.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 28, 2008)

Nope, prefer UK football!
TPBM concurs?


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 28, 2008)

mmmm, probably not. I do like hockey though, even though my Stars are last in the entire NHL. 

TPBM still has thanksgiving leftovers to eat.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hahaha no my dad ate it all for lunch today, I was dieting.
TPBM also does the don't-eat-all-day-after-thanksgiving diet?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nope....wasn't even on a eat-all you can-see-on-Thanksgiving diet....

TPBM still feels like the turkey they ate....stuffed!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 29, 2008)

I wish ,love Turkey

TPBM is not happy


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes I am! 

It's TPBM that is not really happy.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2008)

Could be worse, but it could also be better....

TPBM will tell us the name of the oldest racetrack (for motorracing) still in use today...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 29, 2008)

TT track in Assen?

TPBM knows


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2008)

No idea...

TPBM has an idea...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2008)

The answer is The Milwaukee Mile..... 8)

TPBM hasn't the same problem as me right now.....boredom!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm a little bored ,I need some 100mm cutting disks and I'd be good

TPBM is also bored


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 30, 2008)

Not really.
TPBM can't wait to see Australia(the film)?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 30, 2008)

It looks like a good film

TPBM has already seen it


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Nov 30, 2008)

ha! yeah right I don't think I will ever see that movie

TPBM really wants to see the movie


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't really know

TPBM is planning on doing multiple weird things this Christmas


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2008)

Nah nothing wierd or strange for me....

TPBM likes things simple like me...


----------



## Heinz (Nov 30, 2008)

tree + presents = instanious gratification from opening gift!


ya simple 


TPBM has all their Christmas stuff already up, lights etc...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope haven't even got a tree lol 

TPBM has their Christmas at a different time of year


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope, have it at the normal time of the year...

TPBM never has snow at Christmas...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2008)

Not since I moved to Virginia. Had it once, as a kid, in the '40's, in
Maryland.

TPBM is laying back, waiting for the football games to start, this Sunday.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope....(who's playing btw?)

TPBM is having a beer in their hand as we type....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2008)

No.... not drinking at the moment......

TPBM is, tho....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has seen "Father Ted".....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 1, 2008)

Pretty sure I have

TPBM will further explain who "Father Ted" is


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 1, 2008)

I think its a show about the misadventures of a religious bloke named father ted. ( I haven't seen it in a while)

TPBM will tell me if this the correct description


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2008)

I have no friggin' idea??

TPBM is going to have to set the record straight....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2008)

_*Father Ted* is a situation comedy television programme produced by Hat Trick Productions for Channel 4. The show depicts the lives of three Irish Catholic priests on the remote fictional Craggy Island off the west coast of Ireland. It ran for three series, totalling 25 episodes, between 21 April 1995 and 1 May 1998 on the UK's Channel 4. Father Ted was written by two Irish writers, Arthur Mathews and Graham Linehan, who also co-created Big Train. All of the interior scenes were shot at The London Studios, while all of the location footage was shot in Ireland.

Graham Linehan on his DVD commentary on the first episode says that Father Ted was a character Arthur Mathews came up with and who was played by third member of the group Paul Woodfull when they did standup gigs in Ireland, playing as a band, The Joshua Trio. Morgan was picked for the role because he had previously played a priest in standup. As "Father Trendy", Linehan appeared in the first episode of Father Ted wearing a red jacket and a white "bobble" hat.

The series was responsible for propelling a number of highly successful actors and comedians into the limelight, including Ardal O'Hanlon, Pauline McLynn, Graham Norton, Tommy Tiernan, Patrick McDonnell, Don Wycherley, Joe Rooney, Jason Byrne, Pat Shortt, Ed Byrne and Brendan Grace. Dermot Morgan, who played the title role, died in 1998, aged 45, from a heart attack he suffered during a celebratory party the day after filming the final episode._

*TPBM owns a large selection of vinyl records.....*


----------



## ccheese (Dec 1, 2008)

I wouldn't call it "large", but I do have a bunch of 45 RPM's. Still have
8-tracks, too.

TPBM doesn't remember 8-track tapes...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2008)

Do tell Mr C.....

TPBM is smooth talking Mr C and will tell us....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM is...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 1, 2008)

Guilty ! You guys don[t remember 8-track tapes ? Oh my.... This was a large [maybe 4" x 6"] cassette with four different tracks of music on it. The
tape was continous, with a silver splice that caused the track to change.
Very big in the early 50's.... I have a complete collection fo Frank Sinatra on 8-track.

TPBM still has a collection of VHS tapes.... [I do}

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2008)

Back in Sweden, yes...  Don't buy them anymere.

TPBM will tell us the best car that they ever owned....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2008)

So far it's the 2000 Chevy Silverado I currently own. Only one major mafunction, the fule pump went out. Eats tires pretty quickly as well, but I'm pretty hard on them and what do you expect from a 4 Wheel Drive truck. Am pushing 200,000 miles on it so I can't complain.

TPBM needs an additional day off to rest and recover from thier weekend (I do).


----------



## ccheese (Dec 1, 2008)

Nah.... I busted my butt Saturday, and loafed all day Sunday. Isn't 
Sunday a day of rest ???

TPBM has another view on that and will tell us....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 2, 2008)

Of course it is charles

TPBM has really got to catch up on a lot of seep


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 2, 2008)

yup schools over so I'm along way into the catching up process

TPBM is feeling sleepy


----------



## Emon_Essex (Dec 2, 2008)

Not really.... but
TPBM is.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 2, 2008)

Nope.... wide awake and ready to do my stuff.

TPBM is a smoker...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nope, smoked the occasion Cigar up until about 2 years ago.

TPBM has a black cloud following them around.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM is secretely wondering if Disco music is dead....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2008)

Not really...

TPBM is lucky and wouldn't care if it was dead or not they would still listen to it...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2008)

No, Disco has been dead for a couple decades now.

TPBM wishes Rap and Hip-Hop would join Disco in the deceased "Music" stlyes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2008)

Some of it yes...

TPBM is having a cup of black Java as we "speak"...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 2, 2008)

Just finished one, thank you.... Getting ready for lunch..

TPBM is going to take a friend to lunch, today..

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2008)

Well as it is now dinner, nope I'm not...

TPBM is only looking forward to the end of the week...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sure am!!!

TPBM 401K savings have turned into -401K un-savings!!!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2008)

I never had 401k savings....

TPBM is tired, just like me


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2008)

Knackered mate, knackered...!

TPBM played Super Mario Bros as a child...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2008)

Nope never did...

TPBM plays video games for hours on end...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nope, very seldomly have time to play video games, even if I owned a Gaming System or Computer that sould support the new games.

TPBM would like to jump out of an airplane someday (a perfectly good airplane that is, not one that is about to crash anyway).


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah if your paying for sure 

TPBM has a million things on their head...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 3, 2008)

what, hair? 

TPBM will tell us the brand of their mobile phone


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2008)

using one of those Telstra Blackberry thingy's...

TPBM thinks todays mobile phones have too many bells and whistles....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 3, 2008)

Yup , I think the one thing they need most is to be more robust 

to much craaap on them

TPBM thinks alike


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2008)

You're right ! However my LG phone [model 3G CDMA] only makes phone
calles. No games, no internet, no music ... it just makes phones calls !

TPBM likes re-building their house, one room at a time...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2008)

If I had a house to do it with....

TPBM has ants in their pants today....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2008)

No... not 'antsy' about anything... just waiting for 5:00 PM to get here.

TPBM is thinking "Chinese for lunch"....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well....dinner anyway. 

TGPBM on the other hand is thinking steak!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thinking Steak, but diet says something different, like Salad;(

TPBM gained some tonnage over the Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2008)

Nay, nay. Still my whoppin' 130 lbs.

TPBM will tell me how many "stones" I weigh..... [9.25 ?? ]

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2008)

9.28571 Stones to be precise 

TPBM has recently lost something.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2008)

Possibly my mind then....

TPBM isn't really here....or there....more like.....somewhere..


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2008)

Somewhere, Out There ! [Reminds me of a song]

TPBM remembers the song..... 

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2008)

Rings a bell, I can hear it in my head. Was it from a Disney movie or perhaps? 

TPBM can answer the song question.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2008)

"Somewhere Out There" is a song written by James Horner, Barry Mann and
Cynthia Weil. It appears in the 1986 animated film "An American Tail".

The lyrics describe, as in the film's story, the bond between two siblings and
their optimistic hope in being able to see one another again after being
separated. The song was sung by Phillip Glasser (for the character of the
brother in the film) and Betsy Cathcart (for the character of the sister).

A professionally sung version performed by Linda Ronstadt and James Ingram
was also recorded for the closing credits. The Ronstadt–Ingram single went
to #2 on the Billboard Hot 100 singles chart in March 1987.

Hope this answers your question, Bucky...

TPBM is probably an Aussie...

Charles


----------



## Emon_Essex (Dec 3, 2008)

Haha nope! Never even met one, I'm sad to say.
TPBM knew that all numbers evenly divisible by 9 can be found by redusing the number to one digit?

5715 = 5 + 7 + 1 + 5 = 18 = 1 + 8 = 9, therefore 5715 is evenly divisible by 9.
5715/9 = 635


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2008)

Nope....never really thought about it.....

TPBM is a numbers man!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 4, 2008)

hmmm not bad with them 

TPBM drinks more coke than water..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM drinks more alcohol than water...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 5, 2008)

a bit of both worlds I reckon

TPBM gets on the sauce every weekend


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 5, 2008)

costs me too much

TPBM has a large collection of wine..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nope, not a wine drinker.

TPBM can't wait for this day to end.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2008)

I can wait..... guess I'll have to. 

TPBM has got something very special this weekend....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep, I'm going to spend it in a treestand in a great big swamp.

TPBM doesn't think that sounds very special.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2008)

You are correct.... Sounds like no fun at all, just waiting and hoping for
that 18 point buck to stroll by. Good luck, tho....

TPBM has a honey-do list to work on....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nope, no honey to do chores for. Got my own list of things to do, but will have to wait until I am no longer spending my weekends in a tree. 

TPBM thinks I need to seek help from a professional head shrink.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2008)

Further explanation is needed before a diagnosis can be made 

TPBM will explain...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2008)

It's extreemly hard to tell a man he needs to see a shrink. Perhaps if you
were to lie down on my couch, we could discuss it.....

TPBM will change the subject...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep.

TPBM would rather sit in front of the TV watching overpaid prefessional sports figures play thier game.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2008)

No.... football is not my thing. Would rather prune my Japanese maples.

TPBM thinks that Bucky should re-read post #5095 and correct his errors.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Done, I think?

TPBM is listening to Christmas Music at the moment.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Nope..... well sorta... Johnny Mathis' version of "Ave Maria"...

TPBM is planning a big surprise on someone this Christmas....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nope, only a big suprise for my deflating bank account;(

TPBM thinks that instead of sending OJ Simpson to Prison a more fitting punishment would be to lock him in a stockade and be forced to watch and listen to Barry Manilow and Rosie O'Donnell sing Showtunes, duet style...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 6, 2008)

that would be nice

TPBM can name another person who deserves that punishment


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2008)

Politicians?

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2008)

Certainly for some of them...

TPBM will name names...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh yea.... hoz Alaska former Senator Ted Stevens, for starters ??

TPBM is going to take it easy this week-end.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2008)

Indeed he is....

TPBM would like to travel back in time, to ancient Greece....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 6, 2008)

YES!

TPBM loves Greece


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 7, 2008)

never been mate

TPBM is eagerly awaiting christmas


----------



## Emon_Essex (Dec 7, 2008)

Awaiting: yes. Eagerly: no.
TPBM is not worried about the condition of they're checking account.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2008)

No.....not at all.

TPBM is not happy where they are and wants to move to another state...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I wouldn't mind moving house 

TPBM lives in Europe...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 7, 2008)

Afraid not..... here in the USA. Have been to NZ, tho. Spent about three
hours in Christchurch back in the late '50's.

TPBM is an Aussie...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM is...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm afraid not...just a Swede in Scotland.....

TPBM has Scandinavian heritage....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM is wondering where all the Aussie's have gone (sleep no doubt)...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2008)

Possibly....

TPBM will explain "flash spotting" from WWI....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 7, 2008)

Not into WW-I.... so I'll leave it to

TPBM to explain...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2008)

The essence of flash-spotting to locate HBs was to get accurate cross-observation of muzzle flashes from at least three different positions, the flashes being either directly observed muzzle flashes or 'sky flashes'. The real trick was to ensure that the widely separated observers were all looking at the same flash. Flash-spotting troops were organised into an observation section of flash-spotting posts (FSP) that reported their observed bearings of muzzle flashes to their troop HQ. This HQ provided the plotting centre. which controlled the FSPs and determined HB locations by plotting the bearings they reported, and had an intelligence task of collating their reports. Flash-spotting became harder with increasing German use of flashless propellants from mid-war (although there was more smoke), longer range guns deploying further back also made it difficult as did the practice of deploying guns behind a ridge to mask their muzzle flash. However, in the final months of the war German use of flashless propellants grew less and flash-spotting success increased correspondingly.

*TPBM*.....10 May 1972


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 8, 2008)

"_On the early morning of May 10th 1972 the US readied the first of large air strikes against North Vietnam in what became the Operation Linebecker II.

These attacks caused several large clashes between US and North Vietnamese interceptors during the Vietnam War. The first strike on that day was launched by aircraft carriers USS Constellation, USS Coral Sea and USS Kitty Hawk against targets in Haiphong area at 08:00 AM._"

TPBM is lucky and will tell me if this is the kind of info he was looking for


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2008)

Guilty as charged....and yes, they lost a few MiG's that day!

TPBM: Tokyo Club....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sorry lucky, it seems I don't have the answer

TPBM is lucky and will tell me what I couldn't find out


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2008)

Those that flew those long range escort missions in the Pacific called themself The Tokyo Club....

TPBM misses the Dogfights series....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 9, 2008)

I do, but now that I have the history channel back, maybe I can cat some reruns.

TPBM is busy buying presents for christmas


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm busy making presents for christmas(Corsair for my sister)

TPBM can't decide what presents to get for people...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2008)

A little bit, know roughly what I'm looking for just have to find it all...

TPBM hasn't started shopping yet.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2008)

You are correct, my friend. And.... I'm not going to start ! Me and the
bride do not exchange gifts at Christmas time. That's 'cause we buy what
we want all year long. It's an agreement we've had for a long time.

TPBM is stocking up on booze for a big party....

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 9, 2008)

Man I wish

TPBM is though


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2008)

Fat chance.....

TPBM isn't that bothered with x-mas....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes I am bothered. If it were up to me I would donate money to a charity as a gift and have those that want to buy me something do the same. I also despise shopping!!!

TPBM like my idea of making a donation rather than giving/receiving a traditional Christmas gift.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2008)

Of course, Bucky ! and, my favorite charity is ME !!

TPBM doesn't like my idea.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess I could give them a note saying a charitable contribution has been made to the CCheese Foundation in your name.

TPBM doesn't think that will fly too well with my Friends and Family as gifts.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 9, 2008)

Of course it will, Charles is always a good cause 

TPBM wants to sleep now


----------



## A4K (Dec 9, 2008)

No, i'm finally online at home, and it's great to be able to catch up with you guys (and gals) again !!!

TPBM is glad to see the A4 logo again on a thread!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2008)

D*mn right mate, welcome back home!

TPBM agrees....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2008)

Absolutely.....

TPBM will tell us where A4K's been....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 10, 2008)

He became a father

TPBM knows this is wrong


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 10, 2008)

Couldn't really tell you marcel, I don't know the facts mate

TPBM is listening to Led Zeppelin right now


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2008)

Nope, watching NBL basketball....

TPBM is listening to music and will tell us what it is...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep, actually get the privalege of listening to two radios at the same time at work. One joker listens to very heavy metal and/or Rap, the other guy likes to listen to 80's Pop!! 

TPBM will send me some good earplugs.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2008)

Afraid I haven't got any...

TPBM has a plentiful supply...


----------



## A4K (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry, me neither...

TPBM dosen't either, but can offer you a frying pan to deal with your colleagues...


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a .357 that could work

TPBM thinks that may be a bit too much.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nah, If I wanted to whack em I'd just bring in my .50 Cal. Frying pan could work though if it was a nice heavy cast iron one.

TPBM gets along well with all of thier coworkers.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, I do. As Warranty Administrator, the technicians depend on me for
a little bit bigger paycheck. It's my choice how much time to give them
for diagnosis. It's like one big happy family !!

TPBM is self employed...

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 10, 2008)

Dam wish I was employed at all mate

TPBM will try and get me a job


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2008)

Wish I could help.....

TPBM has some job seeking ideas....


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 11, 2008)

I wish. Our company got bought out and now everything is so F'ed. Everyone hates it here.

TPBM see's this is my 3,000th post


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2008)

I do indeed...

TPBM also does.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes I does also

TPBM thinks Thors 3001st post should be of a buxom beauty in the Breaking News thread.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes 

TPBM is now eagerly waiting for said post...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yup...!

TPBM has heard the expression "blind them, blast them and burn them" before...and will tell us where.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2008)

Nope can't say I have

TPBM has and will expand on where it is from...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2008)

No friggin' idea???

..congrats on 3000 Thor!! 

TPBM has a long day at work today....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope not....night at work that is! 

TPBM is planning a nice and quiet weekend....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes sir !! Have no plans to go anywhere or do anything.

TPBM is planning a party....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nope no parties. May hit the lake for the first Ice Fishing excursion of the Winter.

TPBM thinks I should wear a life vest out on the Ice.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Dec 11, 2008)

I really don't know much about ice, sorry. Or fishing for that matter...
TPBM knows all about ice and fishing?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 12, 2008)

Nah, sorry mate

TPBM has been on a bit of a shopping spree lately


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2008)

Nope being rather particular about what I buy at this time of year....

TPBM has money that is burning a hole in their pocket!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2008)

Not really...

TPBM is running a bit short of cash...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

I blame the models


TPBM doesn't like travelling on ships


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2008)

Never been on one and probably never will. Two major car accidents, one Motorcyle accident, and one Jetliner going off the runway while I was a passenger is enough for me. Probably never set foot on a passenger train either as they tend to fall off tracks!

TPBM will never go for a ride with me on a Train, Plane, or Automobile with my track record.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry in the best interest of self preservation Il stay off all planes,boats and trains .I will however get very drunk

TPBM likes to sleep under the stars and has done so and will tell us all about it


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nope, usually bring a tent, weather is to unpredictable in this State to sleep out in the open.

TPBM has been lost in the Wilderness.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 12, 2008)

Nope, I either have a real good sense of direction or I haven't been to deep in the wilderness.

TPBM has seen a bear in the wild.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2008)

Saw a Mother Black Bear and three of her cubs one fall. Was just coming out of the woods to where my truck was parked and saw them out of the corner of my eye. Thought they were dogs until I turned to look at them. About 75 yards or so away from me.

TPBM has had a close encounter with a wild animal.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2008)

Do drunken sailors count ???? Man... they can get wild !!

TPBM is planning a trip......

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2008)

Nope, have to stay at home

TPBM has got his Christmas siggy


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes.... Mon Ami, my pal Wojtek took my siggy and "Christmasized" it.

TPBM has too many pairs of shoes......

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nope, two pair of everyday shoes, one of which are soon to be decommisioned, once I find a hazardous waste material place that will take them. Two pairs of dress shoes, and two pairs of hunting boots.

TPBM thinks they are entitled to a Government funded bailout.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2008)

H*ll yeah!  Aren't we all?

TPBM agrees....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2008)

Providing it doesn't effect my Navy pension or my social security.

TPBM, like me, is double-dipping....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2008)

Only my Potato (or is the Potatoe) chips

TPBM puts limes in thier beer.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

No but thats a bloody good idea

TPBM doesn't like the country next to them..


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2008)

What.....New Zealand!  

TPBM loves John Wayne westerns and will name 2 of his best...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't mind them buy can't say I could name one right now...

TPBM will rescue me and name two of his best...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 13, 2008)

I only know The Longest Day, but that's now estern (although Normandie is in western Europe 

TPBM doesn't like westerns


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 13, 2008)

Not the biggest fan

TPBM's favourite genre of films is WAR...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 13, 2008)

One of them

TPBM is on christmas holidays now


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2008)

Nope. Get two days off this year, Christmas Eve and Christmas day.
Christmas Eve will be counted as a vacation day.. 

TPBM might have to work Christmas Day....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 13, 2008)

Nah, not me Charles.

TPBM's workplace is pretty busy at this time of year


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2008)

I wish.... This is a normal slow time in the auto industry. People have better
things to spend their dough on than their wheels.

TPBM is SE....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 13, 2008)

I believe I am Mr C.

TPBM is Charles....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm afraid not....

TPBM has heard about and will tell us about U-864....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2008)

Er...it's a submarine!?  

TPBM will now get serious and explain.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 14, 2008)

U-864 was a German Type IX submarine sunk on 9 February 1945 by the British submarine HMS Venturer, killing all 73 onboard. It is the only instance in the history of naval warfare where one submarine has intentionally sank another while both were submerged. The shipwreck was located in March 2003 by the Royal Norwegian Navy 2.2 miles west of the island of Fedje in the North Sea, at 150 metres.

TPBM didn't know this


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2008)

Knew parts of it and with a little research could of found it out...

TPBM would of done the same...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2008)

Probably. Google has so much info....

TPBM is going to take it easy, today...

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah sorry guys ,Wikipedia's good aint it?

I'm heading 600kms south today ,flight leaves at 7am 

TPBM wants a chilled beer..


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Already had one...no wait...it was more than one....! 

TPBM has like me, been up since early....(been up since 2 am).


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 14, 2008)

nope been up since about 2pm though

TPBM is pulling an all nighter


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2008)

Probably with a 1 week old son 

TPBM will tell us about Günther Prien


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Is that the famous U-boat captain of U-47, that sailed into Scapa Flow and sank HMS Royal Oak? 

I just dozed off with a cup of tea in my hand and spilled it, HOT.... TPBM has had a wee incident too recently...and will tell us.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2008)

Not that I can remember, probably had a couple when I have had 1 too many drinks recently but can't remember anything happening 

TPBM normally remembers any embarrassing accidents they have had for a while...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2008)

Havn't had any recently, and the brain is too foggy this AM to remember.

TPBM has forgotten to do something, today....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2008)

Of course, every day 
TPBM is glad he can go to work tomorrow


----------



## ccheese (Dec 15, 2008)

Ah, Mon Ami.... I am glad I still have a job to go to. Lots of people being
laid off around here. 

TPBM is paying for a rousing week-end, this morning....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2008)

Nope, finals this week so not really being doing much...

TPBM is Charles and hasn't had finals in many a year...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm not Charles, but I too have not have finals in many years.

TPBM wants to buy my Pickup Truck that refuses to start in cold weather!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry no can do ,my bank account wouldn't want to either

TPBM owns or wants to buy a jeep Wrangler


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 16, 2008)

nah, not really

TPBM will tell us the funniest thing that they have seen recently


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2008)

Probably Bush getting a pair of shoes thrown at him...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2008)

Didn't see it

TPBM will tell us the best thing about London


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't. Unfortunately, I've never been there.

TPBM will tell us.......


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2008)

I liked the bobbies, the pubs and Trafalger Square. However, the folks there
do talk funny !!

TPBM Is taking a friend to lunch....

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry can't say I am

TPBM commutes by train...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, just the old one foot in front of the other method

TPBM is the same...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't really commute. In fair weather I usually ride the scooter to work.
Can't beat that 91 MPG !!

TPBM has a gas guzzler !!

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 16, 2008)

Well was thinking about buying one but SERIOUSLY put off by its 15 MPG fuel comsumption


TPBM loves but also hates their car


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, I love it when I'm trying to drive across a frozen lake or through a field, or anywhere I need 4 Wheel Drive, I have it when the fuel tank is on E!!!

TPBM thinks Sir Charles needs a "Born to Ride" T-Shirt for Christmas


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2008)

Among other things....like a '49 Mercury Coupe, black!

TPBM agrees....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2008)

Ah yes, the '47 Mercury coupe. I love that car, but never owned one.

TPBM craves a vintage vehicle....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2008)

Wouldn't mind one...

TPBM already has one


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, not vintage..... my truck is only 21 years old.

TPBM is thinking Chinese for lunch...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2008)

...or dinner.

TPBM is the hailed master of skiving at their work...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2008)

Not sure what you mean, Lucky, the word "skiving" is foreign to me.

TPBM will interpret for me....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2008)

It's viking written in the wrong way? Don't know Charles

TPBM is Lucky and will explain


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not Lucky but maybe I can explain, skiving is to cut thin layers of rubber or leather

TPBM is Lucky and will tell me if this the the definition he was looking for.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2008)

Here you go chaps... Skiving,

_To skive is British slang for the practice of avoiding responsibilities (particularly work or school) because you want to do something more fun or just don’t want to do what you should be doing. 
Skiving is usually done in a manner that you are pretending to be working when in reality you are not – for example being on facebook when at work (or if you are an expert ‘skiver’ your screen is strategically placed so that your boss can’t see it)._

TPBM will now try this out...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 17, 2008)

Been there done that

TPBM is an active skiver


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes all the time...

TPBM hardly does any work because of their skiving abilities...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2008)

I do, but I had a big skiving day today 

TPBM uses an old computer


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2008)

I believe any computer over six months is old....

TPBM thinks that it's less than that....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd say more 

TPBM is a member of the KISS Army


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2008)

Errr....nope!...don't mind their songs though!

TPBM is a member of a different Army.....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM is (or was) a member of the armed forces.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes sir ! Spent 20 years in the US Navy. Good years, I might add.

TPBM knows who Patty, Maxine and LaVerne were and will tell us.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2008)

Those were your ex-girlfriends, I think

TPBM knows


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 18, 2008)

The Andrews Sisters of course. Not sure if any of them were Charles' Girlfriends at one time though?

TPBM has met a Playboy Bunny in person.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2008)

Of course and not just the one...riiiight! 

TPBM used to "read" Playboy and Penthouse....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 18, 2008)

Actually, I use to have a subscription to Playboy. Penthouse didn't do 
much for me.

TPBM has no ex-girlfriends.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, I do Charles, but the last one I saw over 10 years ago.

TPBM wonders why Lucky changes his siggy every week


----------



## ccheese (Dec 18, 2008)

Gee.... I don't know, Mon Ami. 

Maybe TPBM will ask him.....

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 18, 2008)

I asumme its because he finds a cooler one every week!

TPBM wants to steal Lucky's siggy


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 19, 2008)

Its nice, but I will let him have it 

TPBM has bought a new DVD recently


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2008)

DVD's actually.......the "Angel" Box set for my wife..... 

TPBM has never changed a flat tyre....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 19, 2008)

Can't say I have 


TPBM has recently travelled a long distance


----------



## ccheese (Dec 19, 2008)

Nope.... from home to work, this morning... two miles !

TPBM hasn't had his morning cup of coffee or tea....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2008)

Certainly haven't...

TPBM has had their morning drink...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, at 8.52pm it's a bit late for a morning drink, unless I have the drink for tomorrow morning.....

TPBM has seen Ljubljanka in Moscow....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 19, 2008)

Nope, was never in Moscow.

TPBM knows what type aircraft was the first British plane ever to be
shot down. It happened on 22 August 1914.

edit: It was shot down by ground fire !

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2008)

An Avro 504 of No.5 Squadron shot down by rifle fire over Belgium. Lieutenant V. Waterfall and Lieutenant C.G.G. Bayly were killed.

TPBM didn't know that (and googled like I did)...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 19, 2008)

Wouldn't of had the foggiest

TPBM googles anything and everything....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2008)

It happens.....

TPBM knows and will tell us what NKVB stands for....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 20, 2008)

Isn't it like the Russian Gestapo?

TPBM will give a better definiton


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2008)

Russian Gestapo was the NKVD so not sure what it is...

TPBM will say...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry fellas, should be NKV*D* not B....

The NKVD (Russian: НКВД, Народный Комиссариат Внутренних Дел Narodnyy Komissariat Vnutrennikh Del listen or People's Commissariat for Internal Affairs was the leading secret police organization of the Soviet Union that was responsible for political repression during the Stalinist era. It conducted mass extrajudicial executions, ran the Gulag system of forced labor, suppressed underground resistance, conducted mass deportations of nationalities and "Kulaks" to unpopulated regions of the country, guarded state borders, conducted espionage and political assassinations abroad, was responsible for subversion of foreign governments, and enforced Stalinist policy within Communist movements in other countries.

The NKVD was also known for its Main Directorate for State Security (GUGB), which eventually became the Committee for State Security (KGB). In addition to its state security and police functions, however, some of its departments handled other matters, such as firefighting, border guards (NKVD Border Troops), and archives.

*TPBM* will tell us who this person is....

Commando training ended with an attack on Nord Fiord, Norway. While the two companies he commanded advanced on their target, **** stood in the lead craft, and played on his pipes “The March of the Cameron Men”. His report at mission's end was simply: “Maaloy battery and island captured. Casualties slight. Demolitions in progress. ****.”

He's also to have said “There’s nothing worse than sitting on your bum bottom doing nothing just because the enemy happens to leave you alone for a moment while he has a go at the unit on your flank. Pitch in and support your neighbor any way you can.… ” and “In my opinion, sir, any officer who goes into action without his sword is improperly dressed.”


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2008)

would it be Carl Gustaf von Rosen?

_"Count Carl Gustaf Ericsson von Rosen (August 19, 1909 – July 13, 1977) was a Swedish pioneer aviator, son of the explorer Eric von Rosen (1879–1948) and nephew of Carin Göring, wife of Hermann Göring."_

TPBM is Lucky and will tell me if I'm right


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry wrong...well, it's me that's right but the answer is wrong.... The gentleman in question was Lieutenant-Colonel Jack Malcolm Thorpe Fleming Churchill or Mad Jack....

TPBM has heard about him before....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't think I have...

TPBM will tell his story...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't know the story... Sorry, Mate

TPBM is taking it easy, this Sunday, watching football.

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 22, 2008)

Sunday has been and gone Charles, spent Monday working.

TPBM has heard the new Guns n Roses album


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2008)

Fat chance.....

TPBM thinks that todays "music" is nothing but a load of "noice".....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2008)

Noice ?? The language barrier again ! Presuming you mean noise, I will
agree with you.

TPBM hates Mondays.

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 22, 2008)

Not this one, as I'm on Christmas break.

TPBM does though.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, I do. Must be nice being on a "break"...

TPBM has not had their morning cup of coffee/tea yet, today.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2008)

Work tonight and tomorrow night....and I expect pandamonium(?) and chaos at work as per usual at this time of year.... 

TPBM has a heavy period as well at work....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bugger....clashed with Mr C.....

Have had my tea/coffe today....aiming for a cuppa again shortly....

TPBM can't wait for things to calm down after X-mas and New Year...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, I can't wait for the shopping and arregvation associated with it to be done.

TPBM wants a one way airline ticket to somewhere warm for Christmas!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope would rather be somewhere where there is snow so I could ski. Suppose I could go to California and get both though...

TPBM would rather stay at home than go somewhere for Christmas...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep, have to go to my Sisters for Christmas and it is always to stressful for my liking. 
You can come to Minnesota if you want to Ski, plenty of snow, not too big of Mountains to Ski on though. 

TPBM likes Egg Nog.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, I do, but I only do the dairy version...... sans alcohol !

TPBM would like to see temps above freezing.... I would !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep, somewhere around 80 degrees would be sufficient.

TPBM has went straight from a nice hot Sauna and dipped into a frozen Lake (crazy Scandinavians).


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2008)

Not in this lifetime !! I get cold just *thinking* about it...

TPBM has his stocking attached to the mantle already.... [Lucky
uses pantyhose cause they hold more]

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 22, 2008)

It's not on the mantle, but it is full.

TPBM will not eat Turkey for Xmas.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2008)

Have no idea as of yet....

TPBM is an Agnostic.....



ccheese said:


> TPBM has his stocking attached to the mantle already.... [Lucky uses pantyhose cause they hold more]Charles


Yup, Njaco borrowed me a pair of his....hoping for plenty of good stuff this year....well I can dream, can't I?


Bucksnort101 said:


> TPBM has went straight from a nice hot Sauna and dipped into a frozen Lake (crazy Scandinavians).


You lot should try it, it's refreshing and nice....you feel alive!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope, not me.

TPBM beleives this product (Engine Starting Fluid) has the greatest and most fitting name for what it is used for, and it's hilarious as well.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2008)

I've never heard of it !! Must be brewed in a foreign country. Wow !
Twenty-four percent ether.... Someone hold the cylinder head down !!

TPBM would not own a car he had to use that stuff on....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2008)

I do own a car I could and have used started fluid on. Only when it's extremely cold out though. Start Ya Bastard is brewed in Australia, I want a can just for laughs.

TPBM has build a Potato cannon and has done some damage with it.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope can't say I do or have...

TPBM has used a weapon of some kind on somebody...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 23, 2008)

Does hitting a person with a golf ball count?if it was intentional?

TPBM will decide and also include any stories of their own...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes i'd say that counts.
Hit some one with pipe gun once, it left a mark...
TPBM will tell what intrest rates are where they live.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2008)

Same as yours mate!!?? 

TPBM want's a nice sunny day for Christmas....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2008)

Well yes and no, would be nice but then it wouldn't be snowing so...

TPBM is probably going to have a nice sunny day for Christmas...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, I'm sure we will, but it will be cold with temps in the low 30's.

TPBM would like to live in the North-West USA so they could play in all
that snow.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2008)

Currently yes, I'm rather desperate to ski right now...

TPBM is as well...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2008)

Not really, but I'd love to live in the Pacific Northwest though....

TPBM has like me had a rough shift at work....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope, finished uni on Friday and haven't done much since...

TPBM is glad that they are now on Christmas Break...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't get a Christmas break. Just Christmas day off.....

TPBM knows who led "the band of renown"....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2008)

That would be Les Brown.

TPBM is/was a hippie.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope I'm not...

TPBM is a metalhead...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope, far from it.

TPBM can't wait for Santa to bring them something nice for Christmas (I'm hopning for a one way ticket to somewhere warm, Hawaii, or Africa).


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, I would like to see what the man in red is bring me!

TPBM is planning on eating a lot over Christmas


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2008)

Eating and drinking alot 

TPBM has to work tomorrow


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2008)

Nope thankfully I don't...

TPBM knows someone who has to work tomorrow...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2008)

Ya but he wants to because of the $

TPBM wouldn't show up to work even if they were working


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2008)

Well if I had to I'd be there....but I don't so I won't!! 

TPBM has well and truely started their Christmas festivities....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is an agnostic....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM is a devout Christian...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wouldn't say devout, but I am a Christian.

TPBM is still at work, does not want to work to hard, and is waiting for the Big Boss Man to tell him to go home early.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2008)

Nope, I left at 2:30 this afternoon. Only 30 people left in the building

TPBM is getting up early tomorrow.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2008)

Not if I can help it. Not feeling well, today, so stayed in bed til 0910.

TPBM prefers something other than turkey....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey, as long as it's home cooked, I don't really care.

TPBM doesn't either.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I'm not that big a fan of turkey but I will eat what ever is put on the table (not fish)...

TPBM enjoyed their Christmas...


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 25, 2008)

It was nice. Presents were a bit scaled back, but everyone in the family was good and healthy.

TPBM had a full stocking.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2008)

Nope..... didn't even get a Christmas card....

TPBM is glad Christmas is over

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2008)

Well yes and no, there are always aspects that are enjoyable and those that aren't so...

TPBM didn't have a great Christmas...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2008)

You'e right.... we don't do Christmas at our house.

TPBM thinks I'm strange...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2008)

Nope, its your choice...

TPBM thinks the same way...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup

Santa was nice to TPBM this year


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh, I can't complain.

TPBM is full of Xmas cheer.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 26, 2008)

Can't say I am 

TPBM's favorite time of year is Christmas


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2008)

Can't say that it is....

I've been up since 2am GMT, TPBM has the same problem tonight and can't sleep....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2008)

Had a good sleep thanks...

TPBM is a heavy sleeper and nothing disturbs them once they are out...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2008)

True, slept through a fire alarm once, although sometimes it takes a while to get to sleep...

TPBM is a sleep walker...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2008)

Not that I am aware of.....

TPBM broke one of his new gifts, already....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2008)

No.....eaten some of one though.....

TPBM got some of there favorite chocolates too and will tell us what they are...?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 26, 2008)

Ya ,Cabury milk chocolate almonds (Made in NZ )

TPBM got injured on Christmas


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2008)

Does getting the flu-bug count ? I started on the 23rd, on the 24th I
could not talk, Christmas day I didn't wanna get out of my La-Z-Boy.
I did go to work, today, but really didn't want to. I think I'm coming 
out of it, tho...

TPBM had a good visit with relatives.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2008)

Going to visit most of them (dads side, did mums (only my gran) last week) tomorrow (well it is now today)...

TPBM just spent Christmas with themselves and family (no relatives)...


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 26, 2008)

Wrrrrong....spent Christmas yakking with family and extended family on the phone...

TPBM has stomachache and a headache right about now!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nope....sorry to disappoint you there.

TPBM has heard the legend of the Banshee...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 27, 2008)

Heard of it (but my memory has lost me)

TPBM will inform us


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2008)

Nah.....maybe later! 

TPBM wants to know why Lucky didn't explain himself in the first place.....?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2008)

Certainly do...

TPBM is Lucky and will explain all...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2008)

Nope!.....I'm still waiting too...

Maybe now TPBM is Lucky?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2008)

Nope, guess we are still waiting...

TPBM is finally Lucky...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2008)

No ...... But he's lurking around here somewhere.....

TPBM wonders where *is* Lucky !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, maybe he is practicing for the New Years Eve Party he will be attending (glug, glug, glug)?

TPBM has big party plans for New Years Eve.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2008)

Certainly a party of some kind not sure how big though...

TPBM has similar plans...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 30, 2008)

sorta ,a game of golf hopefully

TPBM owns a boat


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2008)

Sort of, got a 10ft rowing boat (old wooden one)...

TPBM wishes they had a sailing yacht...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a sailboat, but would like to have an ocean sailer....

TPBM has lost something...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2008)

My mind?

TPBM would like to learn playing the guitar


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2008)

I've always wanted to learn to play the banjo. Guess it would help to learn
the guitar first, huh, Mon Ami ???

TPBM plays a wind instrument....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep, play several brass instruments, like Trumpet, Waldhorn, Fluegelhorn etc.

TPBM can read music sheets


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2008)

Used to read some, but after years of inactivity have forgotten all of what I knew.

TPBM is learning a new hobby/passtime.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope..... Don't have time for my old hobbies, let alone start a new one.

TPBM wears flip-flops all year round...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is a beach boy wannabe...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2008)

No really but I do enjoy the sun...

TPBM is a snow bum wannabe...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope..... Don't see too much here, and I don't like to be cold.

TPBM is watching it rain [or snow]....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep, blowing snow. Should make for a fun commute home from work this evening.

TPBM hates front wheel drive cars.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2008)

Not really, do it most of the time...

TPBM doesn't like driving a stick shift...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 30, 2008)

Nah, it goes alright 

TPBM is bigger than their car.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 31, 2008)

Got a way yo go before I'm that big.

TPBM has over 200,000 miles on the car/truck they drive (mine just pushed over the 200,000 mark).


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2008)

More like that milage on my feet....!

TPBM is like me....slightly, just a wee tad or just a tincy wincy bit intoxicated...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe just a little bit too much Whisky, Wine and Cigars 

TPBM is pissed as a fart...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmmm....eeerrrrmmm....eeehhh.....don't think so, can still find my nose with my eyes closed and stand on one..........d*mn.......






.......that hurt!

TPBM has high hopes for 2009 and suspect that they'll wake up with a sever hangover tomorrow/today...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2009)

I do, this is the year I turn 18 and I can go for my licence. And to answer your other question Jan, yes I am still feeling quite second hand today and its 5:30pm!

TPBM is also nursing a sore head.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2009)

Small one, yes...

TPBM is flortunate to not be suffering from a hangover...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Seldom, if ever do....that way I'm lucky! 

TPBM call this forum their second home away from home....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2009)

hell yeah.....   

TPBM is on strong coffee today to bring the world back into focus......


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jan 1, 2009)

Wrong...the world is in focus, and I drink tea. Earl Grey.

TBPM is also a tea lover.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2009)

I do like tea, but I am not what you'd call a tea drinker. I prefer my coffee.

TPBM was in bed before midnight, last night.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2009)

Nope, AC/DC was on TV at 0.30h

TPBM doesn't like hardrock


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sure don't..not my cup of tea! 

TPBM prefer old school country music over todays...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2009)

Not much of a country music fan.... Prefer the big band sound and the
music of the 40's 50's..

TPBM still has a collection of 8-track...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope!...but i remember my dad playin' the Sh!t out of 'em many years ago!

For some reason the only one I remember was Johnny Horton's Greatest hits...

TPBM is/was a Johnny Horton fan!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2009)

No.... not really. I remember some of his songs, but was not a fan...

TPBM has already broken a New Year's Resolution....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2009)

Haven't made any so can't break any...

TPBM also hasn't made any...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM has a few "black holes" in the memory bank after Hogmany....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy to say I do

TPBM did something really different fot New Years


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, changed diapers 

TPBM lost his fingers while lighting the fireworks


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope.... still have them all, Mon Ami... Was in bed at 2205 !

TPBM speaks French [like TPAM]

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2009)

I do, but my Dutch and English is better

TPBM was fooled and thought I'm was from France


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah..... Mon Ami... "My Dutch English _are_ better..."

Nope, I knew all the time that your were a Dutchman with a French name.

TPBM thinks that's amusing.....

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 3, 2009)

Meh, not really, as Marcel isn't just French. I know somebody from Germany named Marcel, and I've heard of other non-French Europeans being named Marcel.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2009)

Not me !!! No way, Jose ! I am reminded of the Frenchman, Marcel Marceau.

TPBM doesn't know who Marcel Marceau is....

Charles


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jan 3, 2009)

DOES TOO! 

*mimes light bulb going off above head

TPBM still watches cartoons although he's old enough for Social Security!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 4, 2009)

No

TBPM likes space..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sure does....

TPBM is contemplating sending History Channel an email, asking them what h*ll Axemen, Ice Road Truckers abd now Tunnellers has to do with history....I know I am!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Sure does....
> 
> TPBM is contemplating sending History Channel an email, asking them what h*ll Axemen, Ice Road Truckers abd now Tunnellers has to do with history....I know I am!



Yep, and also to discovery about why they have all these bloody biker build-offs, games etc.

TPBM whishes there was another good wwII show on the TV again.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2009)

Ah Oui, Mon Ami.. Would like to see another series like Ba Ba Black Sheep.

TPBM would too....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep, there is a new Band of Brothers type series coming out next year ("Pacific" --> "The Pacific" (2009))

TPBM hadn't heard of it but it now interested...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 4, 2009)

Yup

TPBM has complained to a Tv channel before


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM has though and will tell us why....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 5, 2009)

Nah not really. Although there is a certain radio station I wouldn't mind having a few choice words with.

TPBM has entered into the group build.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Indeed I have....still need to order some stuff before I can start.  

TPBM hasn't decided what to build in the GB yet....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh I have, I'm just finalising some details with the maestro Wayne

TPBM is rocking out to some music right now


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not really...TV is on.

TPBM has sweet tooth.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 5, 2009)

Ah yea, who doesn't?

TPBM is a fan of Barry White. (the cool one!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2009)

Can;t really say that I am......

but TPBM is!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 5, 2009)

maybe ,have yet to decide

TPBM is fascinated by dreams...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 5, 2009)

Nah, I never really pay that much attention to them.

TPBM is glad the holidays are over.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, I am...... Now things can get back to normal..... whatever that is ?

TPBM hates rainy days and Mondays.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2009)

And I really hate rainy Mondays.

TPBM has a company meeting soon.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thankfully no, I get an extra week off of school for some reason.

TPBM does as well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 5, 2009)

I haven't had an "extra" week off in 24 years.

TPBM is already ready for a vacation.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

You better believe it son!

TPBM is in a desperate need of a holiday/vacation too....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2009)

No..... if I get time off SWMBO comes up with a project..... Better to
work 24/7.

TPBM is way behind on his "honey-do's"...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nope, as I've stated before I've currently got no Honey to complile a list of things for me to do.

TPBM has been slacking on a project they are working on.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yup....my 1/48 BOAC Mosquito. 

TPBM has the same problem....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2009)

Clashed with Lucky.....

No, I'm between projects. Just finished the bathroom.

TPBM enjoys ballet...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 5, 2009)

Nope

TPBM is a fan of Bach


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't mind the odd bit of Classical music...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 5, 2009)

Nope, love Baroque, you know, Handel, Purcell and Bach. 

TPBM likes to skate long distances


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2009)

Have not laced up a pair of skates in many years. Ankles would probably shatter.

TPBM wants a set of snowshoes.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2009)

Nah, I'll stick to my skis thanks...

TPBM would rather be as far as away from the snow as possible...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Snow? Here? In Glasgow? Where? 

TPBM shiver at the thought how cold they have at my mum and dads.... -20c and just outside town where one of my bestfriends live -31c...!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep, I tiring of the cold already and we'vre still got several months of snow and cold left up here.

TPBM will tell me which is the lower life form, Politicians or Lawyers.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2009)

Would say they are almost equal, both fighting it out with the bottom feeders...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't know, politicians can get pretty low.....

TPBM is watching the rain, like me....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2009)

Nope, -10°C here, no rain.

TPBM rather likes the cold more than the warm weather.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2009)

Depends, if it is just cold then no, but it is cold and is snowing/there is snow then it would be 50:50 for me...

TPBM would like to take a trip to outer space...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2009)

You better believe it! 8)

So would TPBM....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, would be awesome!

TPBM is looking forward to their next holiday...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea.... but that probably won't be til May. I'll take some vacation then...

TPBM would like to kick the habit......

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 6, 2009)

If I take that correctly ,I don't have a "habit" I think 

TPBM has kicked the "habit"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not the person that kick things....

TPBM is in a different situation, where the "habit" has kicked them....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, can't say I have any "habits" that would kick me. 

TPBM has watched "Zulu".


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, never seen it.

TPBM is running low on spending money.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

Aren't we all...?

TPBM agrees....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2009)

Speak for yourself !!! I've been carrying a US 100 dollar bill in my wallet for
five years or more. One of these days I will see something I just have to
have, and the bill will come out.

TPBM is an Aussie or a Kiwi.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, but can I borrow $100

TPBM hopes I have tonights winning lottery ticket.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2009)

Sure .... I'll be in my office til 5:00 PM.

The Va. Lottery is worth $1,000.00 [usd] a week for life. They stopped
doing the progressive lottery some time ago. Of course, I have my ticket
and would like to win. All it takes is matching those six numbers exactly.

TPBM is crossing their fingers for me....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

Of course Mr C...!

As with the TPBM crossing everything for me to win the Euro Lotto this Friday!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2009)

Well what difference will it make... 

TPBM has the lottery ticket and is waiting...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2009)

Drawing was last night, forgot to check the numbers. Have to wait until I get home from work tonight to find out whether I can quit my job?

TPBM has not been sleeping well lately.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 8, 2009)

Correct, that's what happens if you have a 4 weeks old son 

TPBM cannot stand interrupted sleep


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nope, usually sleep like a stone, but every so often I get short term bouts with waking up dozens of times during the evening. 

TPBM is thinking a nice hot bowl of soup is in order for dinner tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2009)

No.... I'm a meat potatoes kind of guy. However, the missus has phoned to ask me if I want meatballs with the spaghetti we're going to have tonight.

TPBM enjoys a good plate of pasta.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2009)

Indeed I do....

TPBM is planning a party this weekend....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nope, hope to get some work done on the guitar project this weekend. Maybe some Ice Fishing, and take a wander through the woods. May start builidng a pair of snowshoes as well?

TPBM has far less ambitious plans on thier weekend agenda.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2009)

Well to be honest I have no idea what I am doing...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely true!

TPBM lives and exists in chaos most of the time.

TO


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 8, 2009)

Total maddess at my house most of the time

TPBM adores silence..


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 8, 2009)

I absolutely do. Noise bothers me.

TPBM just finished watching Florida win the national title.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 9, 2009)

Nope, didn't watch it. 

TPBM enjoys skiing.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 9, 2009)

Sure do ,but I haven't done it in a while

TPBM prefers skiing to snowboarding


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep (mainly because I can't snowboard for sh*t), ski mostly with snowboarder friends though...

TPBM doesn't participate in any snow sports...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2009)

Does Ice Fishing count? How about excessive shivering from the cold. 

TPBM is thankful Friday is finally here.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 9, 2009)

Yup

TPBM hates snow


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes I do, but living where I do I have to tolerate it.

TPBM has a 5:15 p.m. appointment with Mr. Daniels, Mr. Jack Daniels that is.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2009)

No Bucky.... I'll leave that to those who imbibe....

TPBM is kinda under the weather, today....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep, sore all over from beginning my exercise program again. 

TPBM has relatives all over the world.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 9, 2009)

Nope, most of them live in the Netherlands. I do have family from my wifes side who lives in Thailand. 

TPBM has never been outside his country


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have....

TPBM has a nemesis at work/school....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nah, there are those that just plain annoy me though, as I'm sure I annoy them as well.

TPBM is taking the Lady in thier life out on the town this weekend.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 9, 2009)

I would, if I had a lady of my life, I'm single. 

TPBM plans on going on a trip in the next week.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2009)

A short one, down from Minneapolis, MN. to Rochester, MN. to pick up some Cedar arrow shafts and other arrow making supplies from the Traditional Archery shop down there.

TPBM knows what shooting a Robinhood means.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 9, 2009)

A perfect shot?

TPBM will tell all


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't say that I can...

TBPM finds "fly boy" ridiculously annoying...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2009)

Clashed with Gnomey..

I ignore him. He's young and dumb.

I would guess a Robin Hood is the act of splitting the arrow of whoever shot before you. Just a guess, mind you.

TPBM is Bucky, and will tell us what it's all about...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 9, 2009)

Surely am not charles!

TPBM will tell us the top of the line engine that came in a 1971 XY Ford Falcon GTHO Phase III


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry can't.... 

TPBM is gonna have to provide the answer...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh boy ,google....

TPBM will try and help motivate me google the answer..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2009)

Nah, can't be bothered...

TPBM will do the googling...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 10, 2009)

Don't have to, it was a 351 Cleveland V8 

TPBM will tell us their dream car.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Too many....! 

TPBM has only one and will tell us....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 11, 2009)

Well theres a few ,But right now I'm after a 2001 Jeep Wrangler "sport" 

TPBM will tell us their "dream cars" or one of them


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh my... nothing on this earth will ever come close the the '49 Mercury,
two door sedan. It will forever be my dream car.

TPBM agrees ...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd love to have a '49 Mercury Mr C, original or classic 50's kustom....actually, I'd have one of each! 8)

TPBM thinks that cars were better looking before....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2009)

Nope, they were ugly then and they are ugly now. I prefer aircrafts

TPBM agrees


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 12, 2009)

I like em both Marcel!

TPBM has restored a car before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM has like me, blue eyes....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 12, 2009)

Nope , I don't know what colour eyes I have ,Think maybe green/brown

TPBM likes milk


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep, Ice cold, usually with a Chocolate Chip Cookie.
And an actual Robinhood shot is when you shoot your arrow right in the center of the target, then your very next shot splits that first arrow in half.

TPBM prefers a Cake with thier milk.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2009)

Both will do just fine with me....

TPBM has heard about M256 and will tell us....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2009)

That's a tank-gun, right?

TPBM will explain


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM will...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2009)

I think it's the gun used on the Leopard and the Abrahams tanks

TPBM is Lucky and will tell us if this is right


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not [that] Lucky, Mon Ami, but....

I believe it's a 120mm smoothbore cannon. If memory serves, it's carried
aboard the M1A1 tank.

TPBM has their own boat.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2009)

Used to, sold it several years ago. Am wanting a small canoe or one of those little inflatable pontoon boats for floating some small rivers with a flyrod.

TPBM is an avid Fly Fisherman.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 12, 2009)

Can't say I am but wouldn't be a bad thing to take up

TPBM catches fish on a regular basis and eats it


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish. Seldomly get out in the open water season since selling the boat. Have only been out Ice Fishing 2 times this winter so far. Heading out for some Ice action this coming weekend though.

TPBM thinks someone that sits on a frozen lake, staring at a hole drilled in the ice, waiting for a fish to bite in frigid temperatures may need to have thier head examined for irregularities.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, I'm wondering why he doesn't put on skates and does a lap or two....

TPBM thinks Dutch are nuts for skating 200 km in one day for fun...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2009)

Well not really, I have probably ski'd at least 100km in one day before (downhill).

TPBM thinks any winter sports are crazy...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep, but when you live in those climates you have to find somethign to do. I'd go stir crazy if I spent all winter couped up in the house.

TPBM has some nasty weather moving in.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2009)

Just the cold. The Canadian Air Mass is heading our way, and will bring
temps to the mid 20's F. 

TPBM would rather surf "the pipeline" than fish thru a hole in the ice.

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 12, 2009)

Rather fish proberly ,Dono how to surf

TPBM is a sport fanatic


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2009)

Not on your life. Sunday afternoon you will not find me watching a football
game. I do not care for most of the contact sports.

TPBM cannot swim....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2009)

Nope, can swim pretty well...

TPBM hates/has a fear of water...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nope....love the water!

*TPBM doesn't do hights well.....*

*The M256 that I was thinking about was....*
M-256 was a Project 615 (NATO: "Quebec-class") short-range attack diesel submarine of the Soviet Navy. She was commissioned into the Baltic Fleet.

*Design*
Project 615 submarines were fitted with two regular diesel engines and a third, closed-cycle diesel engine, which used liquid oxygen (LOX) to provide air-independent propulsion while the submarine was submerged. This system produced remarkable submerged speed and range, and greatly increased the hazard of a fire. Project 615 submarines were referred to by their crews as "cigarette lighters."

*Sinking*
On 26 September 1957, while operating in gale conditions in the Gulf of Finland of the Baltic Sea, one of M-256’s diesel engines exploded. Fire immediately engulfed the diesel compartment, and soon spread to the next compartment. The boat surfaced and because of the likelihood of further explosions her crew evacuated onto her weather deck. None of the four ships keeping station nearby were able to take her under tow or evacuate her crew because of the gale conditions. About four hours after the beginning of the fire the boat suddenly lost longitudinal stability, took on a steep down-bubble, and sank. Of the 35 men on the boat's deck, only seven were rescued.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't mind heights as long as I don't have to jump from them.

TPBM want's to buy my troublemaking, non-starting in cold weather truck!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope, you can keep it 

TPBM is in the market for a new car...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah.... My 22 year old Mazda pick-up is running just fine.

However, TPBM is.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope, can hardly afford the one I drive now and it's paid for!

TPBM want's a car that runs on BS (BullSchmitt), that way to refuel they only need to find a Politician in order to fill the tank.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't think that would work... think of the exhaust fumes...

TPAM is bracing for the cold. TPBM is too....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bracing for it, it's already hear!!! Hope the truck starts without difficulties tomorrow morning. Someone swiped my earmuffs this morning too, not very happy about that.

TPBM has been attacked by a wild animal (spouses, girlfriends, and drunken Irishmen don't count). My appologies to any drunken/rabid Irishmen that may have been offended


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2009)

Not attacked per se, but I have been charged by a number of elephants (both on foot (scary) and in vehicles (less scary)) although all have been intimidatory charges not full on ones...

TPBM would like to experience and elephant charge from a safe distance if you must...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, why not.....from the other side of the TV screen.

TPBM is trying hard to remember something...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 14, 2009)

Not really

TPBM reads Car Craft magazine. (picked up my first copy the other day!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2009)

haven't even heard of it..... 

TPBM isn't impressed...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 14, 2009)

With what?

TPBM rather talks about aircraft instead of cars


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2009)

Surely.

TPBM is having a Happy Hump Day as is Lucky?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 14, 2009)

Hah, I wish!

TPBM is going to work soon.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2009)

Already there, hour and a half to go then to the running track for a hour or so.

TPBM wonders where Lucky keeps getting pictures of my girlfriend for his Avatars


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hmm, I don't know Bucky, maybe Jan has made a secret trip to Minnesota recently?

TPBM can confirm this


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2009)

Certainly can't but you can find anything on the internet these days...

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, everything but a new job;(

TPBM will send warm weather my way!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, want to trade, could do with some snow over here (its mid 40's)...

TPBM wouldn't like to trade...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 16, 2009)

I can cope with the weather here

TPBM has lived in the tropics before


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't say that I have...

TPBM is planning a lazy weekend....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 17, 2009)

mmm yeah, sorta.

TPBM will tell us the temperature in their neck of the woods.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2009)

Currently 19C....cool... but it is nearly midnight....

TPBM has a fancy capuccino machine...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2009)

Nope, just a regular coffee machine...

TPBM has a lot of fancy gadgets around the house...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2009)

Nah, simple sh!t..... 

TPBM is having breakfast in their neck of the woods...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 17, 2009)

Just about to

TPBM is planning on having dinner sometime soon "in their neck of the woods"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep....done, looking forward to my evening coffee now....

TPBM wears the pants in their house!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I wear the trousers indeed....

TPBM does not....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 18, 2009)

depends whose up 

TPBM lives more than an hours drive to the ocean..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope, its about 40 minutes by car when I'm at home and a 2 minute walk when I'm at University.

TPBM has never seen the ocean...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 18, 2009)

I have, the Atlantic and the Pacific.

TPBM wonders why sir Charles doesn't post in this thread anymore.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 18, 2009)

Didn't really think about it

TPBM has skydived before


----------



## ccheese (Jan 18, 2009)

Marcel said:


> TPBM wonders why sir Charles doesn't post in this thread anymore.



Because he has been very busy teaching his boss how to do warranty. Can't get on the forum with the boss sitting in my office.

And, no, I've never done any sport skydiving.

TPBM wonders why anyone would want to jump out of a perfectly good
airplane.

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 18, 2009)

Beats me, you couldn't pay me enough to skydive. 

TPBM had pizza for dinner.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope.... the missus fixed some really great pork spare ribs.

TPBM had chicken for dinner...

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope - the wife made some sort of soup w/ turkey sausage in it... it was good but I'm not a fan of the turkey sausage. It tastes too healthy.

TPBM is tired of the cold weather.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 18, 2009)

If you mean the 20 degree below zero weather, then yes. 

TPBM is watching "House".


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just my own....

TPBM is in the Group Build... (If he isn't, he better have a d*mn good excuse!)


----------



## ccheese (Jan 19, 2009)

No, I am not in the group build. Guess because I've never built a plastic
scale model airplane. I don't think it was open to balsa/tissue models.

TPBM missed breakfast this morning....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep, stomach is not feeling too well this morning.

TPBM is ready for a nap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2009)

Always ready for a nap....

TPBM knows where you can find the buildings, "The Seven Sisters"....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2009)

A quick Google says Moscow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_Sisters_(Moscow)

TPBM can tell us where the Seven Sisters are in the UK and what are they...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 19, 2009)

The Seven Sisters, situated on Page Green, Tottenham, were originally elms planted in a circle, and in 1840 were said to be about 500 years old. The trees were replanted in 1886, a little further to the east by the Hibbert sisters. Seven Lombardy Poplars were again replanted on 31st December 1955 by the Basten sisters of North London. It is possible that the site was an early sacred grove and that the name Page Green is derived from Pagans Green. The location of the trees may denote a place where people were burnt at the stake.

The Seven Sisters Road, which starts nearby, was constructed in 1833 to provide a link across the countryside from Tottenham to Holloway.

TPBM has another version of the seven sisters....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2009)

I was thinking about a different one, the seven white cliffs on the Dorset coast: The Seven Sisters|Cliffs|Heritage Coast

TPBM was thinking of yet another Seven Sisters


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure, what's up doc? 

TPBM wants to go cod fishing off the coast of Wales.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sure, that would be interesting.

TPBM does not eat fish.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 19, 2009)

Nah I eat it

TPBM is a vegetarian...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2009)

Not on your life!!! 

TPBM thinks Vegetarian in an old American Indian word meaning "lousy hunter"


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2009)

I like that one Bucky!

TPBM eats Tofu reguarly


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 20, 2009)

Whats "tofu"?

TPBM will help


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM will explain...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Have noooo idea fellas! (can't be *rsed to Google it!)

TPBM feels the need for a steak after all the "green" talk....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2009)

Tofu is a rice cake.....

Sure, I could use a nice juicy sirloin..... medium rare if you don't mind....

TPBM is watching the bottom fall out of the thermometer.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope, it's climbing, going to be nearly 30 F today, then the bottom is going to drop out later in the week.

TPBM is exepecting a large Tax refund this year.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope, not me. 

TPBM is off in college.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2009)

They wouldn't let me in ! Never finished HS. As a matter of fact, never
finished Jr. High !

TPBM misseed the swearing in, today....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2009)

True....

So did TPBM....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 20, 2009)

Yup, missed it too. 

As did TPBM.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 20, 2009)

Heard parts of it on the radio. 

TPBM hates "Reality TV".


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh yes, nothing real about it. 

TPBM watches the AMC channel.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 20, 2009)

Never heard of AMC in my life

TPBM spends more time on the pc than watching tv..


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 20, 2009)

Depends what's on tv, if nothing good, yes. 

TPBM owns a jeep.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2009)

Nope, don't....

TPBM has a Hummer...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

Heck no! 

TPBM will give us their cars mpg rating


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2009)

Somewhere around 30mpg...

TPBM has a car that has a very low mpg...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2009)

If you consider 24-25 MPG low, then yes.... The scooter does better !

TPBM is watching it rain.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nope, too cold to rain.

TPBM pedals a bicycle to work most days.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2009)

I wish. I used to do that, 11 km to go there and 11km back. Now my work is 35 km away, little to far to cycle.

TPBM doesn't like cycling


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 21, 2009)

I do like cycling, but like to hike better so the bike gets little use.

TPBM would like to go hiking with me and my friends in the Rocky Mountains this coming Fall.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh yes please. I've never been hiking there, sounds like lots of fun.

TPBM is an indoor person


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll be joining up too!!!  

So will TPBM (if they could)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

Yup !!

TPBM loves the outdoors


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep, certainly do. Especially when it is either warm or snowy...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 21, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Yep, certainly do. Especially when it is either warm or snowy...
> 
> TPBM is the same...



Pretty much, not the most athletic person, but skiing is my favorite in snow.

TPBM is also.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah love my skiing. Now to improve my park skiing(freeskiing) a bit to have some more fun...

TPBM enjoys a different winter sport...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 21, 2009)

Snowshoeing is alright.

TPBM doesn't like snow drifts.........


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 21, 2009)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Snowshoeing is alright.
> 
> TPBM doesn't like snow drifts.........



Couldn't tell ya, don't know what a snow drift is. 

TPBM hates driving in a snowstorm.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

I've never had the pleasure(I'd just stop and relax)

TPBMM is using a wireless keyboard


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 21, 2009)

If you consider a laptop having a wireless keyboard, then yes. 

TPBM is bored.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 22, 2009)

not really ,I'm on here

TPBM thinks they maybe addicted to this forum


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep, visit here every day. 

TPBM hates videos calling the troops baby killers.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep, should send them over to Iraq and see the good the troops are doing.

TPBM is ready for a nice quiet weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll need it! 

TPBM has had the week off!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope, need to save my vacation days for the trip to the Colorado Rockies this September. 

TPBM is working on an interesting project.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope not really...

TPBM has an something they are working on that they haven't told the forum about...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I'm planning on designing and building my own Recurve Bow design and reesearching starting my own Turkey Call (Gobble, Gobble) business to help make some extra cash.

TPBM is one post away from the 2K mark?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope, passed it sometime ago...

TPBM is nearing it...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 22, 2009)

Passed it just recently 

TPBM has something interesting they're thinking of building


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, I'm thinking of building the Fokker D.XXI from Classic airframes. But haven't build for a long time (say 20 years) so it's a bit scarry and I haven't got the time at the moment anyway.

TPBM will build it for me


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 23, 2009)

Heh, sorry, I haven't built a model since I was ten. 

TPBM will build the model for Marcel.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope, got several at home that I have no time to built either.

TPBM is doing thier taxes this weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM hates sorting out their taxes...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hate the tax....

So does TPBM....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope, I should be getting a nice refund this year so I will be doing mine right away.

TPBM is looking for a Government Sponsored Bailout.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope, get money from the government anyway (student loan)...

TPBM would like to receive more money from their government...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2009)

Friggin' A.....

TPBM has won a large amount of money in Lotto....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2009)

Nope don't play...

TPBM does but has never won anything...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 24, 2009)

hmmm won $10 once I think although that could of been a scratchy

TPBM is convinced its pointless


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2009)

It bl**dy well seems that way.....

TPBM wants to be in Adelaide this week, predicted temps.... Mon. 38C, Tues. 41C, Wed. 41C, Thurs. 41C


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 25, 2009)

Would love to go to Aussi!

TPBM is planning to visit Australia this year..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

If I could afford it, I'd do Australia, New Zealand, Japan and US for starters....

So would TPBM....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 25, 2009)

Hell yeah! Austrailia and New Zealand sound like a blast, so does Japan. 

TPBM as been outside his country.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup....

TPBM has heard about Alexander Pearce and will tell us his story....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 26, 2009)

Alexander Pearce (1790 - 1824) was known as an Irish penal convict in Tasmania who was hanged in Hobart in 1824, for murder and cannibalism.

He originally was a farm labourer from County Fermanagh who was sentenced at Armagh in 1819 to penal transportation to Van Diemen's Land for "the theft of six pairs of shoes". After committing various offences in Van Diemens Land, on 18 May 1822 he was advertised in the Hobart Town Gazette as an absconder with a 10-pound reward on his head. On his recapture he received a second sentence of transportation, and was sent to the new secondary penal establishment at Sarah Island, Macquarie Harbour.

{Wiki}

TPBM, like me, never heard of him.....

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 26, 2009)

Yup 

TPBM is currently unwell


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just bl**dy tired...!

TPBM will tell us about the "Tuva Gold"...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Haven't a clue. 

TPBM is throwing or attending a massive Superbowl party this coming Sunday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2009)

Can't say that I am....

TPBM is THE party animal.....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 26, 2009)

You're kidding, right ?

Tuva Gold:
In Spring 2001, German archaeologists found the untouched tomb of a Scythian king and queen in the wilds of deepest Siberia. The burial objects form a priceless collection: 9,300 valuable gold items, the ceremonial robes of the golden couple, richly ornamented with gold, golden shoes and a ring of pure gold weighing two kilograms that was worn as a necklace. The experts swiftly came to the unanimous conclusion that this discovery ranks alongside that of the tomb of the Pharaoh Tutankhamen. 

TPBM needs a long week-end.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2009)

Yup

TPBM is glad Charles is on the TPBM thread again


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sure am, thought he was out of things to ask

TPBM is ready for Spring to arrive!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aren't we all.....

TPBM remember their "spring breaks"....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes! 1970, Daytona Beach, one of the great weeks of my young life!

TPBM never went on spring break.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't have that tradition in Sweden me think....

TPBM never did their homework....until the very last minute!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 26, 2009)

Never did it.... period !

TPBM never played "hookey" from school....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 26, 2009)

Too many times to count!

TPBM is looking forward to the Super Bowl.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking forward to making my yearly Superbowl batch of Seafood Sausage Gumbo for consuming during the game.

TPBM wants me to send them a bowl of Gumbo.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 26, 2009)

Sure, why not, sounds good!

TPBM would also like Buck to send them some of his gumbo.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 26, 2009)

No, think I'll pass....

TPBM wants to know what's in the gumbo....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 26, 2009)

My Gumbo has Shrimp, Andouille Sausage, Onions, Green Peppers, Celery, a bottle of Clam juice, and a roux made of equal amounts of Cooking Oil and Flour that is browned slowly to make a thickened paste, throw in some Okra for thickening. Others add Clams, Oysters, and other seafood, or Chicken. You can throw almost anything into Gumbo. Served over rice with your favorite Hot Sauce. Good stuff, warms your insides on a cold Winters evening.

TPBM is getting ready for Mardi Gras Celebrations.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 26, 2009)

Mardi Gras?

TPBM is sunburn't


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 26, 2009)

Nope, not enough sun to do that up here. 

TPBM has snow where he lives.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep, more on the way later in the week as well. At least it's going to warm up.

TPBM has never seen snow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2009)

He he he.....I'm a Swede, so I've seen SNOW! 

TPBM has diving licence....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 27, 2009)

I do now!

TPBM has a special lady friend in their life.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2009)

Several.....lmao!  I wish!

TPBM has someone though, that they can't stop thinking about....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM does and will say...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2009)

Ah yes. Even tho I married Edna Mae Spencer, back in 1955, I can't stop thinking of my first love, Mary Ellen Nimmo. A school teacher, 11 years older
than me. I loved her dearly, and even tho she has passed away, I think of
her very often.

TPBM has a favorite school teacher, too....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2009)

Not really, did not care much for school and for some reason most of my Teachers were of the same gender as me.

TPBM questions the milleage statement in my new Siggy.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2009)

Not being the "average American", I guess I don't fit into your statement,
and therefore have my doubts. It sounds good, tho...

TPBM has a better answer.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 27, 2009)

I would say that you Americans run quite economicly. I think the average Dutchman will a higher use of booze 

TPBM wants to please Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2009)

How do you please the man who has everything... 

TPBM will provide some suggestions....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmmmmm will take some time to think

TPBM is off on holiday soon


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2009)

Well still sort of on Winter Break now although just chilling at home...

TPBM is eagerly looking forward to their next break or back on their last one...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2009)

Some time before I have my next break..... 

TPBM is a skate boarder....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2009)

Nah...


TPBM has an unusual profession...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2009)

Haven't really got one at the moment, still a student...

TPBM does have an unusual profession and will say what it is...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, I've been a warranty administrator for many years. That's not too 
common. Sure beats twisting a wrench !

TPBM has big plans for the week-end and will tell us....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2009)

Gonna hit the Archery range with the longbow, then the lake to see if some fish will co-operate, then some work on the Guitar build. 

TPBM has something more exciting in store for them this weekend.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 29, 2009)

Sleep/forum/sleep/forum = my weekend

TPBM is actually excited about their weekend


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2009)

A bit, going to try and ski Saturday, other than that, it will nominally be writing my dissertation (which I'm failing at) and whatever else turns up...

TPBM has a boring weekend that they aren't excited about but are glad they are not working...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2009)

True...beside paying rent and possibly give blood again, not very exciting stuff!

TPBM is a blood donor too....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2009)

F*cking hate needles......so...er..no...

TPBM watches too many DVD's...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 30, 2009)

ya pretty much my life

TPBM has a rather "interesting" DVD collection


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, I assume you mean porn. Yep, sure do. Also collect war movies,
and some of the classics... Like "Casablanca"

TPBM has to work tomorrow [Saturday]

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM does...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope, haven't worked a Saturday in several years.

TPBM does not get paid for another week!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2009)

I get paid weekly...

TPBM has heard about Thomas Telford (9 August 1757 - 2 September 1834)....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2009)

He was a stonemason, architect and civil engineer and a noted road, bridge and canal builder. Made many Bridges ans canals. I think he came from Scotland, but I'm not sure

TPBM couldn't be bothered


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh , but I could, Mon Ami. I'd be willing to bet he was a freemason as well.

TPBM doesn't know what I mean....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope, not really.

TPBM is in the mood for Buffalo Wings for Dinner tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM was and had them for their dinner...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope....had a huge kebab.

TPBM is thinking Pizza....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM saw this (BBC NEWS | UK | Study reveals 'shocking' kebabs) earlier in the week and was shocked...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM doesn't like seafood....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2009)

No I don't.....

TPBM is right into it though!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is a vegetarian...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nope, never have and never will be....

TPBM is of the same opinion....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll be a vegetarian, but not while I'm eating 

TPBM doesn't like vegetables


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't mind them...

TPBM has a phobia of some kind...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't like worms. 

TPBM doesn't like spinach.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't mind it....

TPBM hates mushrooms....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 1, 2009)

Nah they're nice if you cook em right

TPBM absolutely can not stand fast food


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2009)

I can take it, been eating too much of it lately though.

TPBM needs to put some time in on the treadmill!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 1, 2009)

i think i do need to get on the treadmill actually

TPBM cannot recall the last he/she was on a treadmill


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 1, 2009)

I haven't been on one in a while

TPBM has had a relaxing weekend


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah sure have!

TPBM has had a sh!tty weekend and will be glad when it's over....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2009)

Not really, was a fairly good weekend.

TPBM is not looking forward to the week ahead...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2009)

Never do.... Too long until next weekend! 

TPBM knows the difference between a meteor and a meteorite....and will explain.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 2, 2009)

the letters i,t,e on the end! 

TPBM will explain properly


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 2, 2009)

I think its a meteor is when its a burning chunk of rock before it enter's earth's atmosphere and meteorite is after its entered ,or could be the other way round

TPBM didn't know this and couldn't care less


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2009)

I would care if one landed on my head.

TPBM thinks Bigfoot is real and has in-laws to prove it


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2009)

Nope, I doubt he is real...

TPBM believes in aliens...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2009)

Aliens are real, and the Politicians in this country, and most other countries are proof of thier existance. 

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Right on the head mate!

TPBM thinks that the same are paid far too much, for the job that their NOT doing...other than p*ss*ng common people off.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep, plus the fact they can vote themselves a raise in pay. Wish I could do that where I work.

TPBM saw a Warbird in the air recently and will tell us what it was.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 2, 2009)

RNZAF P-51 Mustang 

TPBM Has sat in a WW11 fighter..


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 2, 2009)

No I haven't unfortunately, the only plane I've sat in is a commercial airliner. 

TPBM has flown in a WWII plane.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 3, 2009)

I wish!

TPBM has seen their favourite band in concert


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never been to a concert. Can't stand the noise !

TPBM is going to take it easy today....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2009)

No doubt I will, nothing much to do except write my dissertation...

TPBM has a busy day/week ahead...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nope pretty slow at work lately. Have to get ready for a weekend of Rabbit hunting with some friends and a Outdoor Sports Writer for the local newspaper this coming weekend.

TPBM has had an article they have written published.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2009)

Only a letter to the editor, or two...

TPBM subscribes to too many magazines.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2009)

Nope, I don't subscribe to many at all...

TPBM has to many subscriptions...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 3, 2009)

I have zero subscriptions

The only magazine I collect is classic wings

TPBM collects all the major Warbird magazines


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 3, 2009)

Nope, I had one subscription to a WW2 magazine, and that expired a long time ago. 

TPBM has read "The Wealth of Nations", and found it extremely boring.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 4, 2009)

Never read it

TPBM has owned their car since brand new.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2009)

No...haven't

TPBM has had a car written off in an accident....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2009)

Not yet...

TPBM has snow...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 4, 2009)

Unfortunately no

In TPBM's country ,milk is the same price as petrol per L


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 4, 2009)

Nope, I think a gallon of milk is more expensive then a gallon of gasoline here. 

TPBM hope's the gas prices don't go back to $4 a gallon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

The lower the better, right? 

TPBM knows what "floating harbour" means and will explain


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2009)

I assume it is a harbour that floats  

In that it is not permanently fixed to the bottom and can be moved if needs be...

TPBM would say that about sums it up...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll leave till later.....

TPBM is excited that we're 14 members from the BIG 10.000...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh! I will get excited then! 

TPBM wants to know how many members are MIA?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2009)

Most of the memberlist is MIA so probably over 5000...

TPBM would agree (and has noticed that the 10,000 member has almost arrived - they should get something lol).


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2009)

Probably.....

TPBM don't like their weather, would like to see it change...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes! Want warmer weather.

TPBM disagrees.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Feb 4, 2009)

No way 


TPBM is happy with their weather....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 5, 2009)

Depends what mood I'm in ,95% of the time I'm in the mood for rain 

TPBM hates rain and will explain why


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2009)

Not at the moment...want plenty of rain.....!

TPBM is a CSI fan....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is a fan of CSI and other similar programs...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 5, 2009)

Used to watch them, but they are getting to predictable and the story lines are a bit weak now. CSI Miami is probably the best of the three now.

TPBM doesn't waste much time staring at the TV.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope..... Just watch my favorite, NCIS on Tuesday night.

TPBM is left handed...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope, I'm right handed

TPBM is right handed also.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope, lefty, not politically though

TPBM participated in an interesting activity recently and will tell us what it was.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2009)

I had an interesting activity, but I won't tell you, you pervert 

TPBM likes to hang upside down, singing the Marseillaise


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 5, 2009)

Can't say that I do, and I'm the pervert?

TPBM thinks Marcel has been hanging around smoking plants with Olympic Gold Medalist Swimmers?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 6, 2009)

Nope, don't swim that well

TPBM is glad it's weekend


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 6, 2009)

You bet your rearside I am!!!

TPBM has exciting plans for the weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes ! Sunday the NASCAR season starts... I'll be in front of the Tube.

TPBM is sure glad _*this*_ week is over....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, sure am. Now if the next 3 hours of work would just be over with I'd have two days of freedom.

TPBM is going out on the town tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2009)

Doubt it, there is nobody around...

TPBM would of rather done something other than work today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2009)

Have been.....relaxing on the couch!

TPBM wants a six pack to keep them company....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 7, 2009)

Yup and please keep them coming!

TPBM thinks the world will end sometime 2012....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2009)

SH!t No...we will have enough Group builds to go waaaay beyond that!! 

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

You better believe it!

TPBM is sooo veeerry excited over Six Nations in rugby!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2009)

As much as any self respecting rugby fan in the UK should be (a lot)...

TPBM isn't...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

You guessed it! But I rather watch that then cricket....

TPBM agress....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmm, I hardly watch either of them

TPBM will tell us their favourite sport


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 8, 2009)

Is modelling a sport now days? hard to say I always enjoy a game of golf

TPBM will tell us what their favorite sport is


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2009)

Lacrosse! 

TPBM doesn't like any sports....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2009)

Nope like quite a few...

TPBM doesn't play any sport but is still a fan...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 8, 2009)

You are correct, my friend. I'm too old to play, but I enjoy watching.
Sex excluded....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2009)

TPBM noticed that TPAM forgot the TPBM....

TPBM is TPAM....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2009)

Nope

TPBM is TPATPAM


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nope....

I'm TPAY which is BTPTPAM...

TPBM is getting a headache with all this BTPTPAM...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes...

TPBM is confused with all the BTPTPAM


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2009)

Below The Person The Person Above Me

TPBM is going to start a TP2PBM thread


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 9, 2009)

Hard to say ,I do however suspect hector dolphins breed in winter

TPBM will tell us about their weather


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2009)

Cold and cloudy...

TPBM has nice warm weather atm...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 9, 2009)

Not to bad, supposed to be in the mid 40's F the next couple days.

TPBM is still recovering from thier weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2009)

Nah, had an easy and relaxing weekend! 

TPBM can't go to work today because of the weather...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 10, 2009)

Still went, its raining like **** tho!

TPBM doesn't know what rain is anymore


----------



## Marcel (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh yes, I see it outside my window right now

TPBM likes to lie in the sun all day


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2009)

Sometimes, normally prefer to do something though...

TPBM prefers to be active rather than just lying in the sun...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah.....laying in the sun round here you would be well done rather quickly...

TPBM is a slip,slop,slap man....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 11, 2009)

Yup, especially at work

TPBM knows what a flashback arrestor is


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2009)

Something to with arresting something?

TPBM will say...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess it's the police that arrests you when you flash back in time

TPBM noticed I have 10% the anmount of Adler's posts


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2009)

You had better get busy so you can catch up with him

TPBM would have banned me a long time ago if they had Moderator privileges


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 11, 2009)

Why, you're a pretty decent guy Buck, I'd see no reason to ban you. 

TPBM agrees.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmmmmm..... gotta think on that !! OK, I've thought about it.

I agree..

TPBM has a phobia, and will tell us about it....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope no phobia...

TPBM has a very strange phobia...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm afraid I've got no phobias

TPBM had a tough time getting out of bed this morning.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2009)

didn't want to get up that's for sure!

TPBM thinks that the current economic climate...sucks!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 13, 2009)

Yup! I need a job at the worst time!

TPBM has been unaffected by the recession so far...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2009)

Not really, got a lot less money floating around than I did...

TPBM has been severely affected by the credit crunch...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2009)

Retirement plan has taken a major hit.

TPBM is already thinking of the Beers he/she is going to drink after work today (I'm thinking of not waiting until after work!!!)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 13, 2009)

You had to remind me of beer.......god I could go one right now!!!!

TPBM doesn't "drink"


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope I drink...

TPBM is under the drinking age but still drinks...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 13, 2009)

Yup!  

TPBM owns more than 1 car..


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes.... the '87 Mazda P/U and the 2001 Buick leSabre. And, of course,
the '08 Piaggio scooter.

TPBM will be up late tonight for a good reason, and will tell us why.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2009)

Going to the pub...

TPBM is too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2009)

No....quiet night with the Missus.....

TPBM wants a longer weekend....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't we all ??

TPBM is going to sleep in Sunday morning....

Charles


----------



## Trebor (Feb 14, 2009)

true. lol

TNP is watching the blue collar comedy tour


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 14, 2009)

Never even heard of it.

TPBM has seen a "Ghost" if so will give us details...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope I don't believe in that kind of stuff.

TPBM does


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2009)

I do....

TPBM hates the High School Musical cr*p from Disney....think that it's a waste of money and time.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely can NOT stand that sh!t

TPBM Agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM hates most Disney productions...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2009)

Prefer the older stuff....today's just, well.....below the marker!

TPBM need to fix their car/bike....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 15, 2009)

Not my car, but my laptop needs looking at. 

TPBM is having computer problems.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 16, 2009)

Not really

TPBM is going away on a holiday soon


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 16, 2009)

I wish...

TPBM has been to Russia


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 16, 2009)

Nope

TPBM would like to visit the Chernobyl site


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2009)

Not really, altho I guess it's safe now. 

TPBM would rather be in bed...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yup....Monday already! 

TPBM, like me, wishes that it was Friday again....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, although university work isn't too bad right now...

TPBM is having an awful day at work...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not yet, but I just got here so who knows.

TPBM drinks thier Coffee Black.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, on and off I do....

TPBM doesn't drink coffee....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 16, 2009)

Rarely, I've had maybe a dozen cups in the last year or two. 

TPBM thinks coffee is an acquired taste.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, and I've recently aquired it;( 

TPBM chews Tobacco on a regular basis.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 16, 2009)

No thanks, I stay away from tobacco products. 

TPBM knows what a teetotaler is.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, Grandparents on my Fathers side were non-drinkers.

TPBM is a Teatotaler.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 16, 2009)

For now, I'm not into partying at college with alcohol, after seeing what some people do when they're smashed. I will have a few when I turn 21 though. 

TPBM wonders how Clint Eastwood can fire a magnum with one hand without breaking his arm from the recoil.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not, Dirty Harry was one bada$$!!! I shot my 44 Mag with hand one hand a few times, much less accurate and you really had to make sure you had a good grip and did not lock your elbow.

TPBM has never fired a handgun.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2009)

Only air pistols (fired rifles though)...

TPBM has never fired a gun...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2009)

Not so ! Have fired quite a few weapons...

TPBM is not feeling well, today...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sure have....

TPBM doesn't agree with heights....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Clashed with Mr Smooth.....

Just tired....need another weekend.

TPBM doesn't agree with heights....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2009)

You are correct... I have a thing about high places.

TPBM knows what I mean.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, although I don't personally have a problem with them...

TPBM is claustrophobic...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nope, afraid I don't have any phobias.

TPBM forgot thier lunch at home today.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 16, 2009)

No, I had lunch at the cafeteria in my college. It's so-so. 

TPBM likes peanut butter.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM doesn't like jam...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, not crazy for it. 

TPBM has experienced jet-lag a few times in his life.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nope, never noticed it. I have however felt like loosing my lunch on the last flight I was on. Excessive turbulence. Was getting pretty green.

TPBM thinks I've been slacking on my Acoustic Guitar Build Along and better get busy!!!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2009)

Nope, took it along

TPBM would like to visit a windmill


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 16, 2009)

Yup

TPBM owns a very cool lawnmower


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 17, 2009)

Soon, me and my mate got a ride own lawnmower and we're going to alter the wheelbase, put a bike engine in it and go racing! Best of all I'm making a functioning bug catcher for it! 

TPBM would like to see pictures when finished


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 17, 2009)

YES PLEASE! 

TPBM would also be interested in photos


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM is going to provide photos...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2009)

Of what ??? I have a lawn mower that's almost 30 years old, and still going
strong. Made by Montgomery-Ward, who is long gone.

TPBM doesn't remember Montgomery-Ward....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep, had one a couple miles from the house. Got my first Shotgun from Wards.

TPBM is waiting for the Postman to bring something.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2009)

Not that I know of, unless there is some birthday stuff still to come...

TPBM isn't expecting anything...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep, new inverter board for my laptop at work, and a package of unknown Traditional Archery "White Elephant" Goodies from a friend on another Forum I'm a member of.

TPBM knows what a White Elephant Gift exchange is.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2009)

Have no idea mate!

TPBM is "coming out" and will admit that they're a huge ABBA fan....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 18, 2009)

Much to your disappointment Jan, I'm not going to do that 

TPBM knows what a restrictor plate is


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2009)

Any NASCAR fan knows what a restrictor plate is. It's a plate with four holes
in it that goes under the carburetor. Without it the speeds would be
awesome.

TPBM would rather watch soccer...

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 18, 2009)

Yup

TPBM doesn't enjoy watching sport and prefers to play


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I like both...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2009)

Would rather be out fishing, hunting, or hiking in the woods myself.

TPBM is tired of Winter and is ready for some warm weather.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 18, 2009)

Actually had enough of the heat ,Bring on rain ,Snow and Storms!!!

TPBM prefers winter over summer


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2009)

Not on your life. Give me the nice warm summertime..

TPBM will tell us the last verse of their national anthem...in their native
language...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Would be this then.....

Med Gud skall jag kämpa, för hem och för härd,
för Sverige, den kära fosterjorden.
Jag byter Dig ej, mot allt i en värld
: Nej, jag vill leva jag vill dö i Norden. :

TPBM doesn't know their national anthem by heart....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes I do, somthing about some guy named Jose' being able to see by the early days light?

TPBM doesn't know what I'm rambling about.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, by I do. I just never heard it the way you put it !

TPBM is not going to work today...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I haven't got paid work but still have my dissertation/thesis to do...

TPBM is glad they have work today...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Would hate not to have it....even though it's rather heavy at times.

TPBM has heard about the old London Hellfire Club and will tell us...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 19, 2009)

Haven't heard that one. 

TPBM knows what TPAM is talking about, and will tell us.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm lost could someone explain this?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 19, 2009)

fly boy said:


> i'm lost could someone explain this?



By this thread, you answer the question the The Person Above you asks. Then, you ask a question, or statement, starting with TPBM(The Person Below Me).


----------



## fly boy (Feb 19, 2009)

oh ok that makes sense


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup, no problem. 

TPBM was alive during the Reagan administration, and will give his opinion about him.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, I was, and I voted for him. I think he was a good man, but I always
wondered if he left his acting in Hollywood.

TPBM has never been to Hollywood, CA.....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 19, 2009)

Nope, never been. The farthest west I've been in the US, is Utah. 

TPBM has been to Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM hasn't been outside of their home country...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2009)

Only to Canada on fishing trips.

TPBM has an excited trip planned for this year and will tell us about it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hopewfully visiting family and friends in Sweden again for three weeks April/May....

TPBM has never been to Sweden....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 20, 2009)

True that.

TPBM is getting pissed tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Eerrrmmmm......naaaaah!

TPBM will though!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope just gonna enjoy the rain

TPBM likes exploring


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2009)

Depends on what's to be explored !!

TPBM would like a cup of tea.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2009)

Wouldn't mind...

TPBM would like something a bit stronger...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sure, but am already having a difficult time staying awake.

TPBM is glad it's finally Friday.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 20, 2009)

I am

TPBM has a break from work/school.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Only the two day weekend.

TPBM will tell me what to have for lunch today (no Chinese though, I've had enough of that this week).


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

.....kebab!

TPBM doesn't know what that is....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Skewered meat and Veggies, sounds good, but nowhere near where I work offers them, maybe for Dinner tonight?

TPBM likes beer with lots of Hops, i.e. India Pale Ales and the like.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't mind them, prefer dark ales though...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope, I like all kinds, Leffe Blonde, Korenwolf Wheatbeer (very good in summer), Rocheford10 (if you want to sleep) or a good Bokbier (dark) like I'm drinking now 

TPBM never tried a Rocheford 10 and would like to try


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope I have had it (it is very nice) and the Rocheford 12 (now that really will put you to sleep after a couple)...

TPBM hasn't had any really strong beers (such as Rocheford or Chimay etc)...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2009)

I did, I'm a Belgian-beer fan

TPBM doen't drink alcohol


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup, don't touch the stuff. 

TPBM took a long car drive today.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 20, 2009)

just got back from a drive but it wasn't very long

TPBM hasn't been to their favourite country


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been to England, but I love to go to Austrailia or New Zealand. 

TPBM agrees.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2009)

I have been to Christchurch, NZ, but would love to go "down under".

TPBM lives in "Oz" and would like to come to the states....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope...sorry Mr C!

Still want to come to the states, since I have relatives there and in Canada!

TPBM has relatives outside their country too....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup in Aussi ,Few in Europe

TPBM is currently craving a cold dark beer (Like me)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 20, 2009)

Naw, not into beer, had a pepsi an hour ago. 

TPBM will discuss a scene from one of their favorite movies


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2009)

One of my favorite movies is "The Uninvited". It's a ghost movie, that starred
Ray Milland way back when. Near the end of the movie he's standing in a
parlor talking about the ghost. People are sitting on the sofa with French
doors in back of them. Suddenly the French doors 
burst open, for just an instant you see a wisp of 'something'.....

TPBM does not remember that movie.... [try google]

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm afraid that you're right Mr C! I'll google it later....

How many roads must a man walk down before they
call him a man?........

TPBM will continue....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2009)

"How many deaths will it take til we learn,
that too many people have died.....

TPBM will continue....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2009)

The answer my friend is blowing in the wind...

TPBM noticed that sir Charles got the verses mixed up


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 21, 2009)

I didn't notice at all

TPBM is planning a lazy sunday


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I didn't plan it! but it happened

TPBM commutes to work via a method other than driving


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I walk/bike to uni so I suppose I do...

TPBM use a form of motorised transport other than a car...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope, I prefer the bike with myself as the enigine.

TPBM knows where Njaco went


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Indeed I don't.....

TPBM wonder as well what Chris is up to....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2009)

Now that you mention it, where did the old boy go off to ??

TPBM knows the answer...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2009)

No, I asked the question. I noticed he logs on from time to time, so he's still there, but doesn't post anything. I pm'ed him, but got no answer as yet

TPBM would like to see a new post on the "Get Lucky" thread


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't we all? I'm sure that Chris will continue whenever he's good and ready....hope that he's ok!

TPBM has once had a run in with the fuzz.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm yes I have. Me and my sister's boyfriend were racing our pocket rockets (essentially a mini bike) and the neighbour complained and the police rocked up and gave us both a warning not to do it again  But the important thing is that I won 

TPBM can top that story


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 23, 2009)

Good stuff mate

Well I dunno,I once lit a bombfire.3 odd hours later 2 firetrucks were at my house

TPBM can top that


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope, afraid I can't...

TPBM has had many a run in with the fuzz and will list some...


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 23, 2009)

I suppose I have, my dad is a cop! Never actually been in legal trouble though.

TPBM thinks I'm unlucky.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2009)

Nah...you're more likely to stay on the straight and narrow mate...

TPBM is a bad boy and is glad his father is not a police officer...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2009)

Worse, my father was a tax-officer 

TPBM always wanted to be an accountant


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2009)

No, would bore the living daylights out of me...

TPBM is an accountant...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope!

TPBM is waiting for the next spammer to show up....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2009)

You were the next spammer, weren't you, Lucky 

TPBM can speak with a french accent


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope, sorry Marcel....

TPBM, like me, feels worse for wear....tired, knackered, shattered, exhausted, worn out and in a desparate need of a break!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Not quite that bad, but could use a break from the routine. Maybe some time alone wandering in the woods this coming weekend will do the trick?

TPBM likes to get away all by themselves on occasion.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like what I need every night of the week

TPBM wants to run away from everyone they know


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope. I cherish every friend I have...

TPBM is waiting for it to snow.....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 24, 2009)

Not here, got plenty of snow. 

TPBM enjoys shrimp.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2009)

They're alright.....

TPBM.....what two things does these gentlemen have in common? 
Howard W. Gilmore
Lawson P. Ramage
John P. Cromwell
Samuel David Dealey
Eugene B. Fluckey
Richard O'Kane
George L. Street III
Cassin Young


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2009)

No idea...? SO....

TPBM will fill me in...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2009)

Nope, best wait for Lucky...

TPBM will explain all...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Edit again, I would say they were all WWII Submarine Commanders that also won the Medal of Honor, but I think Cassin Young commanded a Battleship?

TPBM is Lucky and will tell me if I guessed correcty, if not will tell me of my mistake.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yup.... All submariners who earned MOH in WWII.

TPBM enjoys a sunny day....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, today is Sunny and warm. It's the calm before the storm though, expecting 7 inches of snow overnight and into tomorrow. 

TPBM will send me a shovel.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nope, sorry, I need mine!

TPBM does as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2009)

Well...mines in the shed doin' nothing at the moment...but I may need it later on for some of the Bullsh!t that flys down here in Oz 

TPBM will have to volunteer their shovel....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2009)

Haven't got a shovel at the moment (at least here at uni)...

TPBM will donate theirs instead...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got a few I use in the garden, but not snow shovels. Why do I ned a
snow shovel in Va. Beach ???

TPBM was late to work, today....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope, some old time 5:00 P.M. Been a long time since I've had overtime.

TPBM is listening to the radio.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope, listening to the recordings of my band Good to get in shape for next week's performance.

TPBM Listens to himself on the tape all the time.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope, there would be too many neighborhood Dogs howling if I recorded myself and played it back

TPBM cannot sing very well.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2009)

You are correct, my friend. I couldn't carry a tune if it had handles...

TPBM sings in th shower....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope, leave the singing to those that can do it well.

TPBM makes sure they keep a firm grip on the bar of soap while showering at the Gym


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't do the gym thing. ......

TPBM has a sweet tooth....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope, tasted them all and they are not sweet. 

TPBM thinks I got that wrong on purpose


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2009)

Most likely...

TPBM has a savoury tooth...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't know, never tried them 

TPBM can tell me why Matt is "the master of duplicate posts"


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2009)

Not going there mate!...it's a secret society...only Matt has stepped into the light.....hooded of course!

TPBM may risk a Matt ban for even thinking about it....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2009)

You got that right ! Don't go near the water !!

TPBM can't wait for spring break...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, going skiing for a week...

TPBM is dreading the arrival of Spring Break...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2009)

Nah, I really don't care anything about it.

TPBM is headed to the beach.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Not really....

TPBM will head to the pub later.....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2009)

No doubt at some point. Watching the rugby at a friends though (Italians  could be interesting if the game goes there way)...

TPBM is also going to be watching the rugby (or the cricket)...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2009)

...or none of the above!

TPBM thinks that American Football is for sissies, with all their protective gear, compared to rugby....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2009)

I am not a football fan, and have never watched a rugby match, so I'm not
the one to answer your question..

TPBM is...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2009)

Well having watched both, I would say they are about as rough as each other just in rugby the continuous time of roughness is longer...

TPBM understood what I was trying to say...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yup...

TPBM, however....didn't.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2009)

Correct-a-mundo !! I know nothing about how rough rugby is or isn't.

TPBM doesn't care, one way or the other...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, never watched rugby, and only watched college football(UCONN)

TPBM would rather hunt with Dick Cheney then ride with Ted Kennedy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Who and who?

TPBM needs a shave and a haircut.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2009)

Haircut, No...shave...maybe..

TPBM shaves his legs!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2009)

Of course  (not)...

TPBM waxes themselves...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Riiiight...! No way!

TPBM is ripping the pish!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 1, 2009)

Huh ?? What'd he say ?

TPBM will interpret Jan's slang....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2009)

I have no idea...

TPBM thinks Lucky has been drinking (again)...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 2, 2009)

Probably

TPBM knows that "slang" is a snake in Dutch


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 2, 2009)

I did not.

TPBM has had a rollercoaster of a weekend like me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Always have.....the downs anyway!

TPBM is missing something....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorta.....

TPBM lives in a small town


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Would say that Glasgow is a small town.....

TPBM lives in the suburbs....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2009)

Nope, live out beyond them...

TPBM does...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nope, smack in the middle (almost) of Glasgow....

TPBM is on "fly boy duty".....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Not sure what fly boy duty actually is?

TPBM will inform me as to the meaning.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm gonna guess bust Flyboy's chops?

TPBM will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Probably so. Lucky is just a big meany I guess

TPBM thinks the statements "Drinks like a fish" or "Sick as a Dog" make little sence in actuality.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM can understand cockney rhyming slang...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2009)

No.... 

TPBM is waiting for the snow to stop so he can go out and play...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, it was 26 here in Dallas this morning, but Wednesday it's supposed to get to 80. No snow here!!!!

TPBM likes to know the origins of words or sayings.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, the stories are often interesting

TPBM is a MOPAR man


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM is....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2009)

No way, Jose.....

TPBM longs for the old days.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2009)

In some ways yes Mr C....

TPBM knows and will tell us, what uses less electricity, TV, Radio or PC....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2009)

Gee.... I donno... A wild guess is my BATTERY powered Radio !!

TPBM thinks I missed the point...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't think so...

TPBM understood the point lucky was trying to make...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 4, 2009)

I never understand what point Lucky is trying to make. ha ha ha

TPBM does though


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2009)

Only sometimes....

TPBM will provide the next line to this tune:

"There stands me wife, the idle of me life....." [with British accent]

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 4, 2009)

Singing a rolly bowly ball a penny a pitch

TPBM sings I've got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts in the shower on occasion.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2009)

Nah..probably get a bucket of cold water dumped on me......

TPBM is hoping for a slow day tomorrow....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2009)

Always hoping, but it doesn't seem to happen.

TPBM wold like another cup of tea....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep, would certainly help me get over the flu...

TPBM is also unwell...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2009)

More like overworked, exhausted, run down....etc.

TPBM is in the same situation....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep, I picked up the pace of my exercise routine this week and my body hasn't adjusted to it very well yet.

TPBM idea of exercise one arm, 12 Ounce bottle/can curls.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2009)

No, I prefer to walk.... stimilates the heart, lungs, etc...

TPBM also likes to walk...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep

TPBM likes jogging...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd like to throw some jogging into the routine again, but everytime I do I injure my Achilles. 1-2 daily hikes now that the weather is warming up should do.

TPBM goes to the Casino regularly.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope, not old enough, I think

TPBM does go to the casino.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 6, 2009)

Never been

TPBM owns a myspace account


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2009)

Nope..... Only reason I joined Facebook was when the forum went down we
could still communicate.

TPBM is sure glad it's Friday !!

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep!!

TPBM isn't looking forward to their next week of work...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2009)

Never look forward to the next week of work, but at least I'm working I guess.

TPBM is going to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup. 

It's raining where TPBM is.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2009)

Nope, just cloudy...

TPBM is looking forward to a sunny day...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep, sunny and warm, forecast doesn't look good for both though.

TPBM is tired of being couped up in the house for the Winter.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep.... Wanna go play in the garden !!

TPBM has a vegetable garden in the summer....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nope, would like to. Probably just grow Tomatos, Jalepeno's, and Onions and make huge batches of Salsa in the late summer.

TPBM like thier Salsa HOT!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2009)

Never tried it....


Neither has TPBM..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sure has mate...

TPBM was a tin can sailor....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2009)

Nope never was...

TPBM played with toy soldiers...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes I did. You have to remember, when I was a small boy. WW-II was
raging. There were all kinds of soldiers, sailors, marines and even the
enemy to be had.

TPBM had an Erector Set....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nope, had a ton of the old square Lego blocks and Lincoln Logs. Designed and build many a airplane and spaceships with those old Lego blocks.

TPBM wants to grow a beard like Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top fame, and drive around in a Hot Rod Ford.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2009)

Missus would think I was friggin' nuts...  

TPBM is more likely to step up...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

Sure....accept it has to be a retro or cool ratrod. I'll skip the beard thingy though.

TPBM is off from work this week....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2009)

nah...wish I was though!

How many weeks holiday does TPBM have this year?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

Three weeks in April/May.....going back to Sweden again to visit family and friends. Then another three weeks on top of that at some point....

TPBM has more holidays....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2009)

Actually I do!......3 weeks, end of May into June and 4 weeks in July!!

TPBM is p*ssed now...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

You got that right son! 

TPBM wants some of Waynes holidays....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine! Mine! Mine!....all mine!! 

TPBM has got the picture now!?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

D*mn!

TPBM like me, wonder what picture Wayne is talking about....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 8, 2009)

Actually I think it's an oil painting.....

TPBM forgot to set his clocks ahead last night

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2009)

Pretty sure they didn't change here today, only Stateside...

TPBM also didn't change their clocks...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

Not until the last Saturday or Sunday of the month....

TPBM don't see the point with the daylight saving hours thingy....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 8, 2009)

I really don't. It's dark when I get up and dark when I get home.

TPBM would like one more pint,
before calling it a night....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2009)

It's morning here.

TPBM doesn't see the point in different time-zones


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah get rid of them...you can all join MY time zone! 

TPBM is not happy with that.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2009)

Would it mean to join you in Aussie Land as well?

TPBM wonders as well....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh yea....

TPBM didn't know that the Jewish holiday of Purim starts at sundown,
today...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2009)

Nope I didn't...

TPBM knows of another that occurs this week...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, yesterday, March 8th was "Be Nasty Day", today is Employee Appreciation Day.
Holiday Insights : March Holidays and Special Days - Ides of March, St. Patrick's Day, and much more!

TPBM did not celebrate Be Nasty Day (Who makes that crap up anyway).


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2009)

You are correct. Never heard of that one....

TPBM took a friend to lunch today...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2009)

I didn't....

TPBM did though....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just approaching lunch time right now. No plans for lunch as of yet. 

TPBM has recently started a new job.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2009)

Nope, going to need to start thinking about looking for one for the summer soon though...

TPBM is unemployed...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2009)

Thankfully, no. Just left one employer in Jan and started a new job Feb 3rd.
I got lucky....

TPBM is not happy with his job, but he's staying anyhow...

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm jobless 

TPBM spends more than $100 on fuel each week...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 10, 2009)

nah. Around 40 to 60bux depends on how much I drive and how much fuel is left in the tank.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2009)

TPBM noticed TPAM forgot to do a TPBM...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2009)

yes I did. SE must have been pre-occupied....

TPBM grows his own tomatoes [in season]...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nope, Sorry Mr C.....

TPBM is a smooth talker.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2009)

Not at all, in fact I am a Man of few words. Actions, in my opinion speak more than words.

TPBM talks a mile a minute and can't stop.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Like my dad....man of words. But, can change from time to time. 

TPBM sings infront of the mirror still to this day....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2009)

Nope, not a bathroom singer...

TPBM sings to themselves whenever they are...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep. Love to sing.

TPBM cant carry a note in a bucket.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2009)

Right as rain !! If tunes had handles I couldn't carry one !

TPBM is good with figures....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

I manage.....

TPBM like me also like "figures"....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2009)

Not a huge fan of maths...

TPBM enjoys physics...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2009)

It's OK.

TPBM favotire subject in school was History.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sure thing....

TPBM knows that I was talking about other kind of "figures", more pleasant ones, not math....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep, I know what you meant, for those that don't you better head over to the "Breaking News" thread and put two and two together Or just take a look at Lucky's latest Avatar.

TPBM remembers the TV show The Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, I do.... I liked the gal that played the bank secretary...

TPBM forgot to do someting important....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't think so, dammit now you've got me worried.

TPBM was made to think my Charles last TPBM...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't understand what you just wrote!!!!!

TPBM will explain it to me


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2009)

I meant to say by instead of my should make sense now...

TPBM now understands what I said in my previous post...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep, I get it now. I always say if I forgot it, it couldn't have been that important.

TPBM thinks that my way of thinking will/has gotten me in trouble.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 11, 2009)

Unless you forget to do your taxes, then no. 

TPBM thinks Paris Hilton has less then 20 brian cells.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 11, 2009)

I think she put's on that image, but is probably much smarter than people think? At least I hope she is much smarter than we think!

TPBM has already done thier taxes and has been to the Hospital to recover from the shock.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2009)

Already did them. Got an OK return. Not much as previous years.

TPBM may have to pay taxes this year.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2009)

Shouldn't have to, as a student I get most of it back if I don't earn over a certain amount...

TPBM is also a poor student...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Nope....still poor though!

TPBM is watching "Fringe" on TV....


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2009)

Not here. My favorite is Burn Notice.

TPBM wants to know more about Burn Notice.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not much of a TV watcher anymore. Never heard of the show, must be on Cable?

TPBM wishes his bed had "pillows" like the one in Lucky's most recent Avatar.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2009)

Mine has

TPBM knows what happened to Soren


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't have a clue, Mon Ami.

Maybe TPBM knows ???

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2009)

Nope, haven't seen him for a while...

TPBM knows of other members who have dropped off the radar...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2009)

There's a few aye....

TPBM will name those that are MIA.....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2009)

Yea... Cheddar Cheese, for one. Some come and go, other stay awhile...

TPBM is thinking Chinese for lunch/supper

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Pizza actually Mr C!

Also wants some pizza for dinner.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, since one of our salespeople is buying the Pizza for the Dept. toady I guess I am thinking Pizza for lunch

TPBM has to pay for thier own lunch today.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep, although I took it from home...

TPBM regularly brings their own lunch from home to work...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2009)

Always. We can only get soup in our cantine, so I always have to tske it myself

TPBM has flown in a concorde


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2009)

Nope... couldn't afford it, Mon Ami....

TPBM has flown in a single engine private plane....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 13, 2009)

Nope

TPBM has a quad core processor in their computer


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2009)

No friggin' idea?

TPBM needs to explain it?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2009)

Computer processor with 4 'cores' essentially giving the power of 4 processors in one...

TPBM still doesn't understand...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yep, makes my system seem like it's running in reverse!

TPBM has warm weather on the way, finally!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 13, 2009)

Nah, it's chilly up in VT, but at least the sun is out. 

TPBM had a pastry for breakfast.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2009)

Nope... Sausage Egg biscuit from Hardee's.

TPBM prefers Pepsi over Coke [the soda !]

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 13, 2009)

Prefer Diet Pepsi over Diet Coke. Don't drink the full sugar stuff anymore as it tastes strange to me now.

TPBM thinks Diet Cola is just as bad if not worse for you than the Regular stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't really care either way. They both taste the same to me...

TPBM always drinks the 'diet' version of everything...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 13, 2009)

Mostly, I try to keep to drinking two sodas a day, the rest is water. 

TPBM prefers water over soda.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 14, 2009)

Im a bit partial to both 

TPBM owns/owned a muscle car


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2009)

I wish.....

TPBM would love to own a '62/'63 650 BSA Rocket Gold Star, I know I would!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2009)

Right now any car would be good 

TPBM is in the same situation...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2009)

No...I'm ok...for the moment!

TPBM has more cars than they know what to do with....


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 14, 2009)

I have never had more than three at a time.

TPBM likes to work on their own car.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2009)

If it had anykind of Mopar 331, 392 or 426 Hemi I would...!  

TPBM loves V-8's too....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2009)

Don't mind them...

TPBM likes any engine that makes a great sound...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sure...straight 6, 8, V-6, V-8, V-10, V-12, V-16.....aircraft inline or radials!

TPBM is the same...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothing...... absolutely nothing sounds like a Merlin !! A P-51D making a
low, fast fly-by will take your breath away !!

TPBM agrees.....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, I can't say because I never heard a P-51D in flight. 

TPBM has.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 14, 2009)

Seen them many times. Saw and heard 20 of them flying in a 51 formation at the Gathering of Mustangs and Legends back in 2007.

TPBM wishes they had been there as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Can't argue with that..! 

TPBM wishes that too....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh, hell yeah!

TPBM has as spare, perfectly good 426 hemi with a cross ram intake and dual Holleys lying around doing nothing that they will give to me for nothing!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, riiiight....speaking to the wrong person here MATE! 

TPBM had a long lie today....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 15, 2009)

By that, do you mean slept in late ? Or are we talking golf here ??

TPBM has no idea either....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2009)

Think he is meaning he slept in late...

TPBM always gets up early...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Meant a nice long in bed before breakfast....Sunday. 

Like to be up early, sometimes.....

TPBM is an early bird!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2009)

Not really, although at the moment I seem to be waking up early no matter what time I go to bed, it is kinda of annoying...

TPBM hasn't any sleep problems...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Sure have mate, last couple of weeks has been frustrating to say the least on the sleeping department....

TPBM always sleep like a newborn baby....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 15, 2009)

I wish.... Always wake up three-four times a night. Usually just look
at the clock, roll over and go back to sleep.

TPBM day-dreams a lot....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Who doesn't.... 

TPBM don't get the fuss about Southpark....


----------



## Sweb (Mar 15, 2009)

South who? 

TPBM thinks I'm out of touch.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM will bring Sweb back in touch...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 16, 2009)

South Park is an American animated sitcom, notorious for its crude, surreal and often very dark humor, which satirizes a wide range of topics including religion, politics, violence, abuse, sexuality and mental illness. Trey Parker and Matt Stone created the show and continue to do most of the writing, directing and voice acting.

The narrative revolves around four boys — Stan Marsh, Kyle Broflovski, Eric Cartman, and Kenny McCormick — and their bizarre experiences in the titular mountain town. The show has won acclaim and a plethora of awards, including three Primetime Emmys for Outstanding Animated Program.

Don't feel bad, I never heard of it either.

TPBM is un-employed [like me]

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought you had a new job? 
No, I'm not un-employed, I have been working on this job for 10 years and a great one it is.

TPBM likes his job


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2009)

Well I enjoying a student but it isn't really a job...

TPBM is also a student...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 16, 2009)

Never stop being a student, learn somethign new every day.

TPBM had a rough weekend.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 16, 2009)

No, had a pretty good weekend. 

TPBM watches the new Battlestar Galactica series.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope, don't watch the TV much anymore.

TPBM would like to compete on Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2009)

F*ck off!   

TPBM watches that kinda cr*p!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2009)

Like f*ck I do...

TPBM only watches history programmes and documentaries...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2009)

Among other interesting programs.....

TPBM......Sun Records.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 16, 2009)

What about Sun Records, it was founded by Sam Philips. Signed most of the 50's Rocks stars.

TPBM thinks Lucky is actually a closet Dancing with the Stars fan and only gets defensive to hide his true feelings


----------



## ccheese (Mar 16, 2009)

How true...how true....

TPBM will provide the next line to this tune:

Chickory-chick, cha-la, cha-la, 
checkel a romey in a bananica....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2009)

Eerrrmmmmm.....Bolica wolica, can't you see, Chicory Chick is me?

TPBM will follow up on this one:

The night was black, rain fallin' down
Looked for my baby, she's nowhere around......


----------



## ccheese (Mar 16, 2009)

Actually, mate, you've got the lyrics wrong. It goes like this:

It was a cold black night and the rain was fallin' down 
It was a cold black night and the rain was fallin' down 
It was a cold back night 
The night that my baby left town 

It was the darkest day and the wind was a-howlin' through 
It was the darkest day and the wind came a-howlin' through 
It was the darkest day 
The day my baby said “boo-hoo” 

Come back baby, I never did you no wrong 
Come back baby, I never did you no wrong 
I been ??? in the front room 
Ever since you been gone 

TPBM is not an Ozzie Osborne fan.....

Charles


----------



## Sweb (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope, I prefer my bat cooked on a bed of red beans and rice and served with a red wine. 

TPBM falls asleep listening to Barry Manilow.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 16, 2009)

No... altho I do like his songs, and style of singing...

TPBM is really into Hard Rock.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 17, 2009)

You bet, but also in stoft-rock, blues and classical music (I once was a classical trumpet player)

TPBM likes Bach


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2009)

He's not too bad, same for many of the others....

Actually Mr C... I think that you and I are thinking about different tunes. This is the one that I had in mind...

Endless Sleep,
Jody Reynolds 

The night was black, rain fallin' down
Looked for my baby, she's nowhere around
Traced her footsteps down to the shore
‘fraid she's gone forever more
I looked at the sea and it seemed to say
“I took your baby from you away.
I heard a voice cryin' in the deep
“Come join me, baby, in my endless sleep.

Why did we quarrel, why did we fight?
Why did I leave her alone tonight?
That's why her footsteps ran into the sea
That's why my baby has gone from me.
I looked at the sea and it seemed to say
“I took your baby from you away.
I heard a voice cryin' in the deep
“Come join me, baby, in my endless sleep.

Ran in the water, heart full of fear
There in the breakers I saw her near
Reached for my darlin', held her to me
Stole her away from the angry sea
I looked at the sea and it seemed to say
“You took your baby from me away.
My heart cried out “she's mine to keep
I saved my baby from an endless sleep.

[Fade]
Endless sleep, endless sleep

TPBM had severe Monday morning blues yesterday....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope, the only Blue(s) I had was the colour of the shorts I was wearing! 

TPBM went to the Breaking news thread before stopping by here...?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2009)

Actually no, surprisingly...

TPBM did...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope.... when I come onto the forum I check to see who's on, then I come
right here. Havn't been in the Breaking News thread in awhile.

TPBM thinks I'm getting old....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not touching that TPBM question!!!

TPBM is Irish.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 17, 2009)

About a third Irish. I'm mostly Irish and English, with some French. 

TPBM is celebrating St. Patricks day.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2009)

Will be going out for a couple of drinks...

TPBM is also going out tonight...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM will tell me what will do my cold better, a shot of Whiskey or a shot of Nyquil. Or since it's St. Patricks day to mix a shot of each of them and make an St. Patricks Day cure your cold Whiskey


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mix with touch of vodka.....

TPBM grew up in a small town, in the middle of nowhere....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope, relatively small town but not the middle of nowhere...

TPBM grew up among the bright lights of a city...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty much, but can't wait to get to the quiet of the country.

TPBM loves being in the city.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope, can't afford to live too far away from the job though.

TPBM needs a major cash infusion into thier bank account (aka thier mattress).


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2009)

Wouldn't we all ???

TPBM knows who Carl Chessman was....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know. 

TPBM does.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is Charles and will explain all...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM is also eagerly awaiting explanation....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn straight!

TPBM needs to be Charles with an answer!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 18, 2009)

Born in St. Joseph, Michigan, Caryl Chessman was a criminal with a long record who spent most of his adult life behind bars. He had been paroled a short time from prison in California when he was arrested near Los Angeles and charged with being the notorious "Red Light Bandit." The "Bandit" would follow people in their cars to secluded areas and flash a red light that tricked them into thinking he was a police officer. When they opened their windows or exited the vehicle, he would rob and, in the case of several young women, rape them. In July 1948, Chessman was convicted on 17 counts of robbery, kidnapping, and rape and condemned to death. After countless appeals,
Chessman finally went to the gas chamber at San Quentin Prison on May 2, 1960.

When I was a kid this was big news, and for a short time, he was my hero..

Yea, yea... I spelled his name wrong, but I'm sure it was Carl when I read about him.

TPBM is not impressed...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm never impressed by a criminal

speaking of cheese.........TPBM likes cheesecake.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes. 

TPBM also enjoys cheesecake.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sure.

TPBM prefers warm Apple Pie and Vanilla Ice Cream.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yummy!

TPBM is a vegetarian....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 18, 2009)

Blasphemy! If the good Lord hadn't intended for me to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of meat

TPBM is getting hungry.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 18, 2009)

Nope, just had lunch. 

TPBM shakes his head at the PETA nutjobs.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yep, seems to me they have more respect for animal life than Human life.

TPBM didn't claw thier way to the top of the food chain to just eat vegetables.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 18, 2009)

Certainly not, I eat both meat and veggies, but you can't pass up a good steak, or fish, over a garden salad. 

TPBM has a grill back at his house, and uses it reguarley.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2009)

Got a BBQ use it fairly regularly in the summer months...

TPBM loves having a BBQ...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, yeah. One weber grill and one BBQ smoker.

TPBM knows the difference between grilling food and BBQ'ing it.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 18, 2009)

Sort off, BBQ'ing uses sauces while grilling uses spices. 

TPBM will correct me if I'm wrong. (Which I probably am)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 18, 2009)

Grilling is usually done over high heat and is a relatively fast cook, true BBQ'ing is done under low heat over an extended period of time. Most times it is to tenderize a particularly tough piece of meat such as ribs or brisquet.

TPBM watches Oprah regularly.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 18, 2009)

Nope, the only time I watched Oprah was for a class once. 

TPBM thinks when Oprah walks, it can be measured on the richter scale.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quite possible....I guess. 

TPBM has heard about and will tell us about the sack of Magdeburg in 1631....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2009)

I think you are referring to the 30 years war? IIRC the city was sieged by the Holy Roman empire.

TPBM doesn't know where Magdeburg is.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2009)

In Germany, nearish to Hanover...

TPBM knows where Antananarivo is...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2009)

Easy, on Madagascar

TPBM knows which type of animal is typical for Madagaskar


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lemurs.

TPBM has a unusual pet and will tell us about it.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2009)

A garter snake. We used to have many, but this one is the last one left. After this we'll take fish in a tank

TPBM is allergic to hairy animals


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has a phobia of a particular animal...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2009)

I wouldn't call it a phobia, but I do not like spiders. I will not kill one,
because I know they do good in the garden. They eat little creatures.

TPBM has a cat....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nope, no pets unless you include the spiders and occasional centepede that I find in the basement.

TPBM is under the weather this week.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2009)

Nope, thankfully not.

TPBM hasn't been ill in a while...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2009)

Knock on wood, havn't been down with anything is a right good while.

Guess that's because of my good, clean living....

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Yup....

TPBM....has heard about The Lion of the North.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2009)

Heard of many things from the North but not the lion...

TPBM will explain...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2009)

This is a book by G.A. Henty. A Tale of Gustavus Adolphus and the Wars of Religion (1618-48).

TPBM had a couple of eggs for breakfast...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope, may have an egg sandwich for Supper later now that you mention it.

TPBM can't wait for timeclock to hit 5:00 P.M.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2009)

Not that bothered, probably be 'working' in the library until just before 7pm...

TPBM doesn't enjoy long days...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 20, 2009)

Long weekend days yes, long workdays, no.

TPBM can't concentrate at work today.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2009)

Not working.... no problem

TPAM was Bucky. Only 
TPBM knows who it will be. Who dat down dere ???

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2009)

Guess that would be me (again)...

TPBM is running out of things to say...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmmmmm.....

TPBM can't swim....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 20, 2009)

Not very well. 

TPBM would like to sky dive someday.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope, I would like to fly the plane, though

TPBM likes to scuba dive


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 20, 2009)

Never done it, would liek to do it in the Winter time under a sheet of ice someday.

TPBM wonders who started this sillt thread in the first place.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 20, 2009)

That was a person called LoomaLuftwaffe on 6-27-2006, probably long gone...

TPBM cannot understand how I know these things


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 20, 2009)

Lonely I guess

TPBM would like to hear Marcel pick his Geetar.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 20, 2009)

Me? No, I hear it all the time. But for the one who wants, I made a thread in the Music forum called "Jam session"

TPBM doesn't like guitars


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nah, they cost too much

TPBM is saying TGIF to themselves.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2009)

Bucky, when you're un-employed, every day is Friday.

TPBM didn't know they have floating houses in The Netherlands..

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2009)

Nope, knew they had them elsewhere...

TPBM knew that the most dangerous animal in Africa was a parasite...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2009)

Gee.... I thought it was the tsetse fly ! Wonder what it is ?

TPBM knows....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2009)

The Plasmodium genus of parasites that are behind malaria. Upwards of a million a year (some estimates as high as 5 million), mostly children under 5.

TPBM is would like to know what was on list regarding large mammals...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2009)

Probably the rhino or the elephant.

TPBM is going to take their lady our to dinner, tonight....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry Mr C, I'm between ladies right now....

TPBM is caught between a rock and a hard place....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorta.... Being un-employed is a pain. 

TPBM is thinking about retirement....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 22, 2009)

Maybe.........in 20 years

TPBM will tell us what they ate for dinner last night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2009)

Steak, Eggs and Chips....

TPBM is a vegetarian and none too pleased?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2009)

Nope, dislike the idea of vegetarianism...

@ Charles the large mammal killers are the crocodile and the hippo

TPBM didn't know that...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2009)

Didn't know what...?

TPBM will explain...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2009)

That the large mammal killers are the crocodile and the hippo

TPBM thinks Lucky should learn to read better


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think that I read English just fine... 

TPBM doesn't know what to say...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2009)

Well no.

TPBM agrees that Lucky needs to pay more attention...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 22, 2009)

Gnomey.... are you trying to ge me in trouble ?? Lucky's bigger and
meaner than I am....

TPBM will get us back on track.....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay. 

TPBM had pizza for dinner.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 23, 2009)

Not tonight

TPBM is voting in an election soon


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM is having a cup of black java as we type....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2009)

No. mine has milk in it!

TPBM also has sugar.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM has it without any additions...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2009)

Gotta have additions..... 

TPBM thinks not!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2009)

Nope would agree...

TPBM doesn't drink coffee or tea...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 23, 2009)

Au contraire ! Like them both, without milk of course....

TPBM is taking today off....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 23, 2009)

Would like to, but need to save my vacation time for a vacation later this year.

TPBM had an uneventful weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2009)

Not really, got pretty drunk on Saturday after the rugby...

TPBM enjoyed a nice relaxing weekend...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Together with few pints, yes....

TPBM enjoys a good horror movie...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, Dawn of the dead is one of my favorites; along with The Thing, Halloween. 

TPBM does also.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Indeed I do....NOT! Hate horror movies....! Rather watch a good thriller instead.

TPBM agrees...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

Yup , horror's not really my thing

War ,thriller ,action and the other type are my kind of movies

TPBM would like to make their own movie and will tell us about it


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wouldn't mind.....

TPBM will now go and read our "Movie" thread....


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 23, 2009)

I did.. and it really should be a rule that you dont' just mention the movie you saw but give it a quick review, even if it's one word! I hate it when peeps just mention the movie... what good does that do? At least say *"it sucks"* or *"it's awesome!"*

TPBM will never mention a movie in the movie thread w/o giving it a short review!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

Pretty sure I've always given some sort of overview

TPBM agrees a short overview would be nice


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep, my one review was for Pearl Harbor with Ben Afleck, should have just read "It Sucked"

TPBM agrees with my Critics review of Pearl Harbor.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

Very much so!

TPBM thinks they could of done a better job


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2009)

Doubt it...

TPBM finds themselves critiquing everything as they go about...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2009)

Not really. I tend to not worry about the little things.

TPBM worries a lot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sometimes....

TPBM doesn't care....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2009)

Generally speaking, yes. Pretty easy going most of time.

TPBM is chill about almost everything...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

Wish I was

Caring to much about things ,espicially when things go bad can be damaging to oneself

TPBM is fairly happy with everything


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2009)

At the moment, yes life is good...

TPBM is depressed...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

Proberly ,Have to ask a Psychologist

TPBM is going to an airshow soon


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM like me has/had a case of Monday Blues today....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope as it is Tuesday now 

TPBM is off to work


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 24, 2009)

Wish I was (current job title 'Economic recession victim')

TPBM is happy with their job


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 24, 2009)

Yea it goes alright. It would help if i was a bit better at it tho!

TPBM is drinking an alcoholic beverage right now.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope, not right now.

TPBM hasn't had an alcoholic beverage in a while...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2009)

been sometime....

TPBM new the site played up today?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2009)

Didn't notice, was probably asleep...

TPBM also didn't notice the site problems...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh but I did.... I even email Marcel, Wayne and a couple others. It was
down about thirty or so minutes.

TPBM is watching the rain....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2009)

Nope, I'm wondering where the rain is. They predicted storms for 3 days now and we have only got a little mist for about an hour.

TPBM knows weather men and full of crap.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep, they generally talk a certain amount of crap...

TPBM has a weather man that gets it right most of the time...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep, only way to tell the weather 100% is to look out the window.

TPBM has weather that fluctuate 40-60 degress in a matter of one day!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Heck! Here in the UK, the seasons change, all four of them in one day!

TPBM knows and agrees....


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2009)

What was the question? I was staring at Lucky's avatar.

TPBM is also.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep! I need to rest my head between those pillows.

TPBM doesn't think I'd get much rest


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2009)

Certainly not at the moment...

TPBM also doesn't get enough sleep/rest...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nope 

TPBM, like me, is looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep! Start of Spring Break + go to Norway on Sunday to ski 

TPBM isn't looking forward to their weekend...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yes I am. Nothing special planned, but it's not work.

TPBM is on the see food diet.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Aren't we all?

TPBM don't like sea food.....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 25, 2009)

Nope, I love sea food, shrimp and lobster being on top on the list. 

TPBM likes cajun spice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2009)

never tried it....

TPBM is into hot Curries.....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2009)

Never heard of it... Must be "Aussie"

TPBM is thinking about lunch.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep, getting to be that time of day...

TPBM is thinking about dinner...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nope, just barely ate breakfast. Cold, dry Cherios as I was in a rush this morning.

TPBM dosn't think that was a very good breakfast.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 26, 2009)

Sort off, I had a scone before class. 

TPBM knows what a scone is.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep, I ate couple for lunch at the start of the week...

TPBM rarely eats breakfast...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 26, 2009)

Nah, I usually have breakfast every day. 

TPBM prefers a omlette for breakfast if possible.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2009)

Possibly....maybe....

TPBM always have the full English breakfast.....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 26, 2009)

I would love to, I really like it and always try to get the full breakfast when I'm in the UK.

TPBM likes sweet donuts for breakfast.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 26, 2009)

Don't think I've ever tried that!

TPBM is about to go to bed


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2009)

If I didn't have work to do.....I'm shattered!

TPBM is high.....on life, or something.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 26, 2009)

Can't say I am 

TPBM would like a change in the weather


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, needs to warm up and stay that way!

TPBM is an fugitive from the law.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has been in trouble with the law on more than a few occasions...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Only with traffic violations on a couple occasions.

TPBM did not get nearly enough sleep last night.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, was a bit drowsy after getting up. 

TPBM has plans for the weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep, Guitar building, wood chopping, a hike or two in the woods, maybe hit the archery range?

TPBM is going to keep the couch company all weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2009)

Doubt it, got to pack and get organised for going away on Sunday...

TPBM is look forward to the Easter Break...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2009)

At least the three week break that I'll have shortly after that...Sweden, here I come! 

TPBM has misplaced something.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Not that I know of.

TPBM thinks it's very odd that I was just going to post the exact same TPBM question that Lucky just did about an hour ago! Weird.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2009)

Not overly...

TPBM did think it was strange...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2009)

....uh, not really Great minds think alike...don't they?

TPBM, like me needs a coffee Now!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sure....

TPBM is intrigued by the occult....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2009)

Not particularly...

TPBM is avidly following the new F1 season...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah....riiight!

TPBM like me, couldn't care less about F1 today....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2009)

To be honest, couldn't give a toss.....

TPBM enjoys old western classics...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, there a certainly more than a few that I enjoy...

TPBM enjoys them all...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not all of them....but a few nonetheless....

TPBM has an announcement to do....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope

TPBM, like me, is having a very lazy day.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, pretty lazy. Watching rugby and sorting out my ski stuff for packing tonight for leaving tomorrow...

TPBM is running around like a headless chicken this weekend...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2009)

Can't say that I am....

TPBM is reading a very interesting book and will tell us....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2009)

Nup.....just referencing material for modelling!

TPBM want to sail around the world.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wouldn't mind, in a tall ship of course!

TPBM would like to join....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 29, 2009)

Sure, don't expect a lot though, I have no clue on seamanship. 

TPBM would like to see the old liners from the 50's replace today's cruise ships.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2009)

Absolutely....they were class!

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 29, 2009)

Sure, I've been on one mordern cruise ship, when I was ten, I thought it was alright, but it didn't have the class you could find on the older liners. 

TPBM will give his opinion on mordern cruise ships.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2009)

(Censored!)

TPBM think that I should watch my language....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 29, 2009)

Nah

TPBM had a sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep, chicken salad + another on the plane...

TPBM had a cooked lunch...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 29, 2009)

Haven't had lunch yet

TPBM watches what they eat with caution


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, I make sure it's a lot

TPBM is jealous that I eat that much and still don't have overweight


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 29, 2009)

Sort of, I'm a little overweight, so I watch what I eat. On the weekends I let go a little. 

TPBM has crappy weather where he lives.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 29, 2009)

Au Contraire, Mate... Todays high was 74, slight SW breeze, cloudless
skies. More of the same for tomorrow ....

TPBM wants to move to Va. Beach......

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 29, 2009)

Sure, that's nice weather your way ccheese. That would mean I'd have to forgo skiing though. 

TPBM went out driving today.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 29, 2009)

I drove to the base movie theater to see what was playing...

TPBM will tell us the last movie they saw.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 29, 2009)

Let's see, a movie from start to finish? That would have to be 'Sex Drive'. It's no emmy winner, just another funny teen comedy. 

TPBM has seen Black Hawk Down.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 29, 2009)

I have

TPBM has seen "Death Sentence"


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 29, 2009)

Nope, can't say I have. 

TPBM will tell me what Death Sentence is about.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 29, 2009)

Normal guy , 2 sons ,wife big house.A violent gang robery results in one of his sons being killed .He tracks down and kills the guy who killed his son ,then the gang take revenge and go after this guys family and him . Having killed his wife and possibly his other son and thinking he was dead .He escapes from hospital later buying a double barrel shot gun........  Tears these "Gangsters" lives apart 

Its awesome! highly recommended

TPBM would like to watch it


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 29, 2009)

Cool, kinda sounds like "death Wish".

TPBM has seen death wish.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yup.....maaaaaany blue moons ago!

TPBM has seen the Dollar trilogy.....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 30, 2009)

Nope.....

TPBM has and will tell us about it...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 30, 2009)

I assume you mean Clint Eastwood Westerns? If so have seen them many times.

TPBM injured themselves this weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nope....

Indeed.... A Fist Full Of Dollars, For A Few Dollar More and The Good, The Bad And The Ugly....

TPBM, like me, wonder what the h*ll happened to the weekend....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, went by quick. 

TPBM has a break coming up.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2009)

Friday next week...back to ol' Sweden for three weeks! 

TPBM watched a weird movie this weekend.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM seems to make a habit of watching weird movies...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 30, 2009)

Can't say I do

TPBM owns heaps of movies


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nope, find myself with little free time to watch many movies.

TPBM likes to roam around in the woods/mountains/coutryside with no intended destination.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2009)

Er...probably get lost!?

TPBM is more suited to such a challenge...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry, havn't seen what you'd call a woods or a forest in a very long
time. Did enjoy roaming, as a kid, tho...

TPAM was an Aussie, TPBM is from Europe..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup

TPBM is a fan of the TA152


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 31, 2009)

Not a diehard fan(F4F gets my vote) but it was a pretty good fighter. 

TPBM has a thing for the underdogs (buffalo, devastor.etc).


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 31, 2009)

I like em all equally

TPBM's favourite air force is not their own countrys


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Many favorite Air Forces's.... 

TPBM know that they'll have a quiet day at work/school....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, wont be too hard a day.....

TPBM is so busy they don't have time to scratch....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2009)

Nope, fairly relaxed right now when not skiing...

TPBM likes Marcel's new siggy...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 31, 2009)

Sure do ,Sweet job Marcel! 8)

TPBM is feeling unwell today


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 31, 2009)

Better than yesterday, but still not 100%.

TPBM is ready to break out the Bicycle and go for a ride.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't own a bicycle..... does my motor scooter count ??

TPBM will tell us the time and temperature where they live...

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 31, 2009)

Computers telling me its 1:09 PM ,14 degress and its cloudy 

TPBM will tell us what time it is in their neck of the woods


----------



## Sweb (Mar 31, 2009)

The time is 8:27 pm and i need to pay more attention.
TPBM thinks I'm past my bedtime.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2009)

maybe.....and maybe not? 

TPBM is looking forward to a nice sunny day tomorrow....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2009)

Tomorrow ? Thursday ? Ah... It was yesterday when you posted... I get
it now ! Widely scattered showers are predicted....

TPBM likes his eggs sunny side up....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2009)

Doesn't really matter, just as long as the yolks or not runny. Nasty.

TPBM is getting sleepy, very sleepy.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah ,go to bed soon

TPBM recently had a power cut


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope, can't say I have. 

TPBM hasn't had lunch yet.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2009)

Not yet but it's getting close.

TPBM remembers watching the short film "A Fistful of Yen" and will tell us what movie it was a part of.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry, haven't seen it. 

TPBM has seen the film buck is talking about.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope, never heard of it...

TPBM has also never heard of it and needs Buck to give a synopsis...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2009)

It's a spoof of the Clint Eastwood Western "A Fistful of Dollars". Instead of being a Western it copies the old Bruce Lee Karate genre of films. Was one of the several short films that comprised the 70's cult movie named "The Kentucky Fried Movie".

TPBM thinks I'm off my rocker.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2009)

Isn't everyone a little...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, we all go crazy sometimes. I've had my moments. 

TPBM has also.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, as someone once told me "Of all the things I've lost in my lifetime, I miss my mind the most"

TPBM played in thier High School Band and will tell us which intrument they played.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope, not in high school. Never really played in a band. The only time I did was when I was nine, it was the trumpet. 

TPBM enjoys reading the spam posts the mods edit.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2009)

I enjoy editing them, if that's what you mean....

TPBM thinks the P-40 was a great airplane....

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 1, 2009)

I do!

TPBM knew that RNZAF P-40's had a 5 to 1 kill to loss ratio


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 2, 2009)

Now I do, nice. 

TPBM has a habit of reading old threads.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 2, 2009)

Every now and then

TPBM is working on the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2009)

Certainly not!

TPBM has a fancy ring tone on their phone and will tell us about it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nope, just set to vibrate. 

TPBM hates talking on the phone.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2009)

You are correct. When I do have to use the phone, I say what has to be
said, then get off. I have better things to do than gab on the phone.

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep, plus ten years of doing Tech Support over the phone has put me over my limit of phone use.

TPBM prefers to use hand tools over power tools.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2009)

Depends on the job...

TPBM uses brain over brawn...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2009)

Yup, 

TPBM likes Fish and Chips with vinegar.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nope....I don't like fish.

TPBM has never had a chips and curry....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2009)

Indeed I haven't...

TPBM has had a battered Mars Bar...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nope sorry....

TPBM has had deep fried pizza....


----------



## Maglar (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe.. (sorry fo jumping in late )

TPMB hates crab.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wouldn't know, never tried it. But, since I don't like sea food, there's slight possibility...

I'm off do give blood...TPBM is a blood donour too..


----------



## ccheese (Apr 3, 2009)

No, Jan.... I'm too old....

TPBM is late for an appointment....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2009)

No, no appointments!

TPBM has cereal for breakfast...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM will explain to me, why it is sooo bl**dy difficult to type when you're sliiightly intoxicated...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 3, 2009)

I wouldn't know about that... it's been muich too long since I was 
inebreiated or ossified.....

TPBM has a tried and true hangover cure...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 3, 2009)

Either stop drinking entirely, or just stay drunk

TPBM likes the second "cure" better than the first one.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope, I would say: only drink good booze instead of cheap stuff

TPBM agrees


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep, don't drink to get drunk anymore. Just like to taste the good stuff every so often.

TPBM likes Corned Beef and Cabbage, that is until about two huors or so after they've eaten it


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope

TPBM doesn't either...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 3, 2009)

Actually, I do like it, but only if it's prepared well. 

TPBM will tell us his favorite dish.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2009)

Have quite a few of them....

TPBM is watching the new Universe series on TV....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2009)

No, haven't seen it...

TPBM used to watch The Beverley Hillbillies.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope... do not like comedys, expecially the "canned laughter" every 10
seconds.

TPBM would rather watch The History Channel....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2009)

We don't have it here. But I always look at "Andere tijden" (transl. "Other times") on the Dutch telly. They usually have great docu's about all kind of historic things.

TPBM can read Dutch


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry Marcel, I can't.... 

TPBM can speak Russian....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2009)

Only a couple of words...

TPBM is fluent in a foreign language...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2009)

Swedish....

TPBM knows what I mean with, in military terms, that someone is a "ghost"...


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, someone who is either at appointments or hiding from work. 

TPBM knows how to hide at work.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah...if I really wanted to....

TPBM is looking forward to the Easter long weekend!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't get one! 

TPBM can be a "fly b*st*rd" sometimes....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM is looking forward to having a holiday...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup, just another 4 weeks...

TPBM thinks this thread is long over due with 6,256 posts and should be retired to be replaced by a fresh one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not that bothered....

Neither is TPBM....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 5, 2009)

Not really. 

TPBM enjoys long drives, aside from traffic.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2009)

Long drives on interesting roads are fun...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, I would. However, I do like to drive in the rain, traffic or no traffic.

TPBM has a 4-wheel drive vehicle....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, my 96' cherokee classic has four wheel. It comes in handy during the winter up in Vermont. 

TPBM has a jeep also.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nope...would love to have a proper Jeep though....WWII Willys Jeep!

So would TPBM...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2009)

Wouldn't mind...

TPBM wants a piece of war memorabilia no matter hoe small or big...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 6, 2009)

Would be nice. 

So would TPBM.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup!

...and TPBM has one or more already.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2009)

Have a few trinkets from Viet Nam.... nothing to brag about tho...

TPBM needs to have his blood pressure checked...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just had a medical at work just because I've hit 40! Whatever I'm doing I was told to keep doing....in other words, keep drinking, gambling and womanizing.....machines said I was 23, so...who am I to argue? 

TPBM can't believe that there's another working week ahead already....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, and I'm not too happy about it either!!! I'm starting to really dislike my job.

TPBM will say something to help cheer me up this afternoon/evening.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2009)

OK.... c'mon over to my place and we'll drink a case or two !!

TPBM would like to join Bucky me....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 7, 2009)

Yup, but I think I would dislike the jet-lag

TPBM had little sleep this night (like me)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 7, 2009)

Not yet, though I tend to be a night owl. 

TPBM stays up late usually.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 7, 2009)

.......maybe 

TPBM lives nocturnally


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2009)

Live 24/7....

TPBM is NOT a morning person, until that they get their coffee....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2009)

Not a morning person at all, coffee or no coffee...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2009)

No. I am a morning person...sort of as long as i get my coffee!! 

TPBM likes vampire flicks...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2009)

Don't mind the old monster movies, but the stuff these days is not my thing.

TPBM needs to get away from the rat race for a while.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds about me

TPBM needs a long break


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2009)

Being un-employed, I am on a break. It's scary, there are no jobs out
there !!

TPBM will tell us about their pet...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a cat, he's about 12 years old, and is a maine coon. 

TPBM has a cat also.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2009)

Nope, just guinea pigs and we are fostering a dog at the moment...

TPBM prefers dogs over cats...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes I do. Cats are fun to tease, but good for little else IMHP. Maine Coon Cats are pretty neat animals though, don't think I'd tease one of those too much, may fight back and win

TPBM is more of a Reptile person.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2009)

Nope ! Dislike them with a passion. Only had two dogs in my entire
life, both female Beagles. Good house pets...

TPBM can't wait to till up his garden...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2009)

Don't have a garden.... 

TPBM love the old Hannah Barbera cartoons....(I do!)


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yea ! I think Yogi was my favorite. Speaking of favorites...

TPBM will give us the first line of their favorite poem or song...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wouldn't where to start Mr C....

TPBM can sing "Danny Boy"....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2009)

If I did every Dog in the State of Minnesota would start howling!

TPBM can't beleive there were no responses to the TPBM thread for nearly two days.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2009)

A little bit...

TPBM sings in the shower...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM visit FBI's most wanted occasionally...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 9, 2009)

Nope, though it does sound interesting. 

TPBM is amazed on how big some people can get.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2009)

Are we talking obese, here ? Yea.... it bother's me that so many of our
young people are overweight. Too much MacDonald's and not enough home
cooked meals...

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep...do agree...

TPBM is hungry now....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 9, 2009)

Nah, had a good sized dinner. 

TPBM likes beef jerky.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2009)

Never tried it?

TPBM has a favourite Super hero and will tell us whom this is....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2009)

Nope, I don't have one...

TPBM does and will say which one and why...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 10, 2009)

Gotta say, my favorites superhero is Spiderman. I just like how his character his, and his powers. 

TPBM doesn't know who I'm talking about.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2009)

Sure, I know of Spiderman... saw the movies !!

TPBM is going to tell us the time and temperature where they live....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 10, 2009)

8:37 A.M. Central Standard time, about 35 Degrees F.

TPBM did not look forward to going to work today.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2009)

Bucky... being gainfully un-employed, I don't have that to contend with.
I would rather be working, tho...

TPBM wish they were back in school [and know what they know now]

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep, I'd put a few people in thier place as well

TPBM hates/d going to High School.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2009)

Never got to high school, Bucky.... quit in the 7th grade.

TPBM has some college...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep, currently a freshman. Going for four years. 

TPBM has been on a week trip.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, last week was in Norway for a week.

TPBM is looking forward to an upcoming trip...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2009)

Not planning anything in the near future....

TPBM is a world traveler....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2009)

Nah can't say that I am....

TPBM has more to say on the matter.....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope, I've been to Europe twice, and Canada three times, but that was either family or school trips. 

TPBM has been to Italy.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, I have.... Naples, Rome and Brendizi.. The USAF had a big communications snooper station in Brendizi....

TPBM is a smoker....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, I smoke herring  No, no smoker, never saw the fun of it.

TPBM is a good swimmer


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, I would say so.. Matter of face, I have swam in six of the seven seas !!
Never made it to the Antarctic Ocean....

TPBM has too many girlfriends....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you have that Mr C?  

TPBM will tell us their alltime favorite movies....


----------



## Marcel (Apr 11, 2009)

Highlander 1
TPBM didn't like that flick


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2009)

"there can be only one" I love Highlander...Great Flick!

TPBM would like to be Immortal....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know..... living forever could be a real drag. Watching your friends
pass on... Might be lonely at the top, too.

TPBM agreess with my thinking...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yup....sort off. 

TPBM can't stop staring at my new avatar...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2009)

Yea.... I remember garter belts... loooooong before panty-hose.

TPBM is into the Easter candy already....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nope, sorry Mr C.....

TPBM got more than one Easter egg....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2009)

Actually I got a bunch. Didja know that Edna Mae's OES Chapter made and
sold Easter Eggs ? Pic attached of the factory..

TPBM is impressed...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM is going to diet after all the chocolate they have eaten today...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 12, 2009)

Probably. 

TPBM usually eats the ears of the chocolate bunny first.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2009)

Sometimes.... I have been known to get the part that goes over the fence
last, first. 

TPBM is spending most of the day doing things in the yard.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 12, 2009)

I stayed out of the yard, thank goodness. I hate yardwork and I hate summer.

TPBM disagrees with me.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not keen on yardwork. But, summer is my favorite season, next to winter. 

TPBM will name their favorite season.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kinda like them all sort off....

TPBM doesn't believe that the speed of light is the ultimate speed limit....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sure someone will discover another limit at some point...

TPBM thinks the same...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yup...

TPBM knows what I'm talking about, when I mention "Little Stalingrad"....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2009)

The Battle of Ortona if I'm not mistaken...

TPBM will confirm/correct me if I'm right/wrong...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

You're absolutely correct my good man!

TPBM has never heard about it....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2009)

Nope, I have heard about it. Not done to much reading/research on it though (or any of the campaigns in Italy).

TPBM enjoys reading about the 'forgotten' campaigns of WW2 (Italy/CBI + the others)...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep.... getting ready to read "The Chindit War", right now.

TPBM knows about the Chindit campaign ...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Something about a British India "Special Force" that served in Burma and India from 1942 until 1945 during the Burma Campaign in World War II. They were formed into long range penetration groups trained to operate deep behind Japanese lines. Members of the Chindits were Anglo-Burmese and Anglo-Indian, whilst others came from Australia, Hong Kong, New Zealand, Singapore, Burma, India, Nigeria, South Africa, Ceylon, Nepal, Rhodesia and the United Kingdom.

TPBM never got and still don't get hysteria with "River Dance"...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 13, 2009)

Never heard of it. 

TPBM knows what Lucky is talking about.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, Traditional Irish Dancing. Hop up and down with your arms by your side. Kinda reminds me of a fish flopping around on the ground, but in a vertical position

TPBM thinks my last analogy describes this style of dancing well.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 13, 2009)

Considering I've never heard of it before, sure. 

TPBM owns a handgun, and will describe it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 13, 2009)

Used to own several, but no more. Various .44 Mags and 1911A1's. Looking at a Conceal and Carry weapon now, but not shure what and when I can afford it.

TPBM carries a knife for protection.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 13, 2009)

Nope, I've got nothing. Would like to own a handgun when I get older, preferably a 1911. 

TPBM likes lobster.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not really a big fan of seafood....

TPBM wonder why people still eat fish, when you can have a perfectly good steak...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 13, 2009)

Why not have both? Steak and Lobster, or Steak and Shrimp, or Steak and Scallops.

TPBM would rather have a Salad.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 13, 2009)

With the steak? Sure

TPBM has eaten Stampot Hutspot once


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2009)

Er....No...

TPBM will need to expain?....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 13, 2009)

It's a Dutch dish.... Here's the recipe...

Ingrediënten 
500 gr klapstuk* 
750 gr winterwortel 
250 gr uien 
1 kg aardappelen 
Zout 
Peper 

Bereiding: 
Laat het klapstuk in ± 1 1/2 uur in krap 1 liter water bijna gaar trekken 
Voeg er de in plakjes gesneden peen en uien aan toe (door de uien eerst licht aan te fruiten wordt de smaak wat pittiger) en de in vieren gesneden aardappelen 
Doe er naar smaak wat zout bij en laat alles 3 kwartier zachtjes stoven, tot het gaar is 
Roer de aardappelen en de groenten door elkaar en voeg royaal versgemalen peper toe 
Snijd het vlees in plakken en leg die op de hutspot 
Tip: Geef er in bouillon geweekt geroosterd witbrood bij, met wat appelmoes erop 
* Klapstuk is rundvlees dat gesneden is van de borst 
Het vlees is doorregen met kleine vetrandjes die het vlees een karakteristieke smaak geven 
Klapstuk kan goed worden gecombineerd met tijm, rozemarijn, foelie, laurier of kruidnagel 

TPBM would like to try it...

Charles [my thanks to Google]


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 13, 2009)

Sure, why not. 

TPBM does also.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2009)

Would give it a go...

TPBM wouldn't touch it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2009)

Have not got the foggiest what you all are on about....

TPBM will translate post #6341


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2009)

Never heard of babelfish?  okay then, because I'm Dutch:


> Ingredients:
> 500 gr klapstuk (=Beef from the breast)
> 750 gr wintercarrot
> 250 gr Onions
> ...


There's some other info, but I'm tired of translating 
For your info: We usually eat this in winter and my family makes it slightly different. Everybody has his own recipe for Hutspot, I think. 

TPBM will tell his favorite dish


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a lot. Reubens, fish and chips, steak, philly cheese steak, I could go one. 

TPBM has too many favorite dishes to count.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't have too many although I would say I haven't got a favourite outright dish per se...

TPBM is in a similar situation...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2009)

Indeed mate!

TPBM is looking at a busy day at school/work....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 15, 2009)

Not really. Nothing much on.

TPBM feels the same


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2009)

Bit, putting the final touches to my final year thesis which is due on May 1st but other than that today is my least busy day of this week...

TPBM is really busy today...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2009)

Nope, pretty slow over hear. 

TPBM has finally gotten some nice weather in thier neck of the woods.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, its been pretty sunny out the past couple of days, and the temperature is picking up too. Kinda wished I had brought some shorts up when I was still home, though.  

TPBM still has a foot of snow on the ground where they live.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2009)

I wish, melted about 2 months ago now...

TPBM has never seen snow...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2009)

ah, we see it here in Dallas every year and we get our .5 to 2 inches for the entire winter.

TPBM is already hating summer and wants winter back.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2009)

No way! I want some heeeeaaaat! 

TPBM is waiting for summer too and the "views" that follow...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 15, 2009)

Like the views on your avatar, Lucky. Then yes. 

TPBM does also.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2009)

Of course...

TPBM noticed I updated my pictures thread (unfortunately not with Lucky's 'summer' views but there is already a thread for those)...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 15, 2009)

No, I haven't, I'll take a look though. 

TPBM will tell us what car he drives.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2009)

2000 Chevy Silverado 4X4 Extended Cab with nearly 200,000 miles on it.

TPBM has more miles on thier vehicle than I do on mine.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 15, 2009)

Nope, I'm about 80,000 short. 

TPBM has seen Monty Python's "The meaning of Life".


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, many, many years ago when it was first in Theaters. Not thier best work IMHO.

TPBM thinks the Black Knights injuries were more than mere flesh wounds.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2009)

Never saw the movie, so I really don't know.

TPBM can't stand the sight of blood.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2009)

I could do without it.

TPBM doesn't like scary movies.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2009)

Nothing wrong with gettin' the sh!t scared out of you!   

TPBM will tell us which is the scariest movie they have seen....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmm, The Thing, Dawn of the Dead, and Halloween. 

TPBM thinks today's horror movies aren't as cracked up as the older ones, for the most part.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2009)

Generally speaking yes.

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah I would agree too...

TPBM wants an old fashioned classic western about now.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2009)

Actually, I watched one yesterday. "Singin' Sandy" in "Riders of Destiny".

TPBM knows who "Singin Sandy" was....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, John Wayne was, in the movie but it was clear the voice was dubbed...

watched this movie not long ago as a matter of fact!

TPBM is a John Wayne fan....like me!!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a John Wayne fan, maybe not the biggest, but I do like watching the war movies he was in (The Longest Day, The Green Berets, In Harm's Way). Wish he was still around and acting. 

TPBM would always pick John Wayne over Ben Affleck as the better actor.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep. 

TPBM wouldn't live in Hollywood, CA.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2009)

You got that right.... too much glitz....

TPBM wants a house in the country....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep, nearest neighbor at least 10 miles away.

TPBM thinks I'm anti-social


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 16, 2009)

Eh, not really, nothing wrong with country. My house is country, nearest house is few hundred yards off, not really noisy. 

TPBM couldn't live in a city.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2009)

Have lived in both and there are advantages to both, at the end of the day I prefer the country but still close to enough to the city for it to be easy to get to.

TPBM prefers living in the city...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nope, but have little choice right now.

TPBM has no plans for the weekend and will play it by ear.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 17, 2009)

no not really, I'm home alone for 3 days so I'm going to watch as many horror movies as I can.

TPBM is watching another horror movie now


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, It's called My Job and it's pretty frightening!

TPBM has a phobia.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2009)

I haven't found one I have yet...

TPBM has a strange and/or unusual phobia...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2009)

Guess you could call it that... I can't stand to be in total darkness. Guess
that's a holdover from when my mother use to lock me in a closet while she
went to the market.

TPBM plans on being on the golf course today...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2009)

Nope, sitting in the library doing some final adjustments to my dissertation (redoing some sentences and adding sections) and watching the Anglo-Welsh cup rugby final and the Indian Premier League...

TPBM plans on having an active day today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2009)

Not if I can help it....

TPBM does not like coffee


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 18, 2009)

I"m drinking a cup now!

TPBM prefers hot chocolate over coffee


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2009)

Nope, other way round for me!

TPBM has a large amount of money stashed at home and doesn't remember where they put it!?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2009)

I wish..... I do have a mis-printed US $20.00 bill, here. The paper was
folded when it went thru the press.

TPBM collects coins or stamps...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is following the Indian Premier League (IPL)...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2009)

Nope.... I guess that's soccer ??

TPBM is watching it rain....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 18, 2009)

Nope, sunny where I am. 

TPBM is relaxing.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 19, 2009)

I am now

TPBM went out on a shopping spree this weekend


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2009)

No, didn't but the Missus did alright today...

TPBM hates credit cards....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2009)

I actually really like mine but I don't get carried away with and spend my money wisely...

TPBM dislikes their bank manager...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 19, 2009)

Au contraire ! When I walk into my bank most call me by name. Lynn
is probably one of the better looking bank managers in the business.

TPBM thinks I'm smitten with the bank manager....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2009)

If I knew what it was then I would probably think so 

TPBM would like to see a picture of the only surviving aircraft of the LVA.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 20, 2009)

I sure would.

TPBM is sick (just like me) and feels like crap.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 20, 2009)

Not really, I feel fine. 

TPBM watches COPS.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Riiiight......

TPBM read the swimsuit magazines for the articles.....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM reads the swimsuit and similar magazines for the articles...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM knows what I'm talking about with "Hands of Glory".....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, you have the pickled hand of a man who was hanged, you have
the hand of glory from Harry Potter, and there is an art show called the hand of glory. Take your pick....

TPBM is confused about the hand of glory...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Not really Mr C! The first one is correct....hand of a executed criminal and a candle.

TPBM don't believe in ghosts....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 21, 2009)

Not sure if I do or not, had once strange occurance soon after my Mother passed away a few years ago. Did not see anything, had a light come on all by itself after I had just turned it off. Was one of those lights haning from the ceiling that you pull a chain to turn it on and off. Could have been just not pulling it to make the switch completely turn off, but it was a good 30-45 seconds after I pulled it and the light came on again.

TPBM thinks I had too much Whiskey that day.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2009)

Perhaps...

TPBM didn't notice the downtime yesterday...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 21, 2009)

I did, couldn't get on for awhile. 

TPBM had problems also.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep, went out for a while...

TPBM follows the threads of photography in the personal gallery section...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Every now and then I do, yes!

TPBM has heard about Hendrik van der Decken and will tell us....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 21, 2009)

Captain of the fabled "Flying Dutchman" Ghostship. Some say he was actually the source of the name "Flying Dutchman".

TPBM can tell me where 
Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg is located.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't even pronounce it, let alone know where it is, Michigan maybe. 

TPBM has the answer.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 21, 2009)

It's in Massachusetts. Yes, I had to look it up

Lake Chaubunagungamaug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM is going fishing this weekend


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope, I don't know what I'm doing. 

TPBM has plans for the weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep, heading with a few friends to a Traditional Archery Shoot over in Wisconsin for the weekend. Longbow better shoot well

TPBM has never shot a bow and arrow in thier entire life.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 21, 2009)

Only in gym in Middle School, it was blunt though, and at point blank. 

TPBM is a crack shot with his guns.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

One of them....

Is not doing anything special today/tonight....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep, just chilling no doubt...

TPBM plans something similar...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Naaaah.....not real old boy.

TPBM is working on their car/pickup/bike....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

Nope, thinking about doing some work on my poster for my thesis but failing...

TPBM is planning on doing as little work as possible today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

That was the plan...didn't work out that way....

TPBM is worked their @ss off today....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2009)

Nope.... taking it easy, waiting for the rain to stop.

TPBM is mad about something....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Not that I know Mr C....

TPBM was told about the Bogeyman as a child to behave.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 22, 2009)

Once by my Aunts, told he lived in the Barn on the Grandparents farm. Hated going in there as a child as it had not been in use for decades, dark and musty and you never knew where the Bogeyman was waiting to get you.

TPBM knows what a Scuzzlebutt is.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

The what??

TPBM will explain...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 22, 2009)

no clue, I think it's slang from the navy. 

TPBM will fill us in.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2009)

Actually, it's scuttlebutt. In the US Navy, a scuttlebutt is a water fountain,
or water cooler whichever you want to call it. Scuttlebutt is also unfounded
rumor...

TPBM knew that...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 22, 2009)

Nope, not really. 

TPBM knew though.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes that's what Scuttlebutt is, but Scuzzlebutt is a character on the Cartoon show South Park. Monster that replaces limbs with various items, has a celery stick for one arm, and actor Patrick Duffy for a leg. He weaves Wicker Baskets in the mountains surrounding South Park, Colorado.

TPBM thinks the writers of South Park must use some illegal substances to come up with that stuff, I do.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, but it's one funny show. 

TPBM watches South Park.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 22, 2009)

yep, almost any chance I can get. 

TPBM believes South Park beats Family Guy all the time.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah I can beleive it. South Park is dimented, but in my opinion Family Guy is just plain all out perverted, although the Star Wars Episode was pretty funny.

TPBM has found an ancient artifact in thier lifetime.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nope.....

TPBM watches the Simpsons all the time!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2009)

Occasionally...

TPBM prefers Family Guy to the Simpsons...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't watch either...I just can't take to the Simpsons....

TPBM thinks I'm wierd.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

As a whole or because of Simpsons....

TPBM will sort it out.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm with Wayne, I don't watch either of them.... Don't like comedys...

TPBM likes the shoot 'em up's.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, some westerns but not the modern day action films so much.

TPBM would like to crawl across Charles new Avatar in person.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Better believe it!

And then take them home!

TPBM is busy building a model as we speak....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2009)

Nope, too many other things to do...

TPBM is also too busy to model...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 23, 2009)

I am extremely busy with maples and other plants, but I may [repeat may]
get into the PTO group build with a balsa/tissue model of a "Rufe".

TPBM hasn't seen my new avatar....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2009)

How could I miss it...

TPBM hasn't changed their avatar in years...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

Well not years....

TPBM is happy with their avatar....and happy to hang onto it a bit longer...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2009)

Just changed to that one. It's my third since I joined the forum.

TPBM does not like califlower....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't mind it!

TPBM doesn't like Spinach...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2009)

Sometimes...

TPBM doesn't like carrots...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Depends....

TPBM doesn't eat rabbit food.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2009)

I presume you mean salads ? Oh, but I do. Nothing like a nice cold crisp
salad. I'm told it will put lead in your pencil !!

TPBM is a fast-food junkie.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Not really....

TPBM has relatives living outside their country....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 24, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of.

TPBM is going to grill diner tonight.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nope, heading out of town for the weekend. Someone else is going to be cooking for me for a change.

TPBM is getting away from civilization for a while in the near future.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2009)

About the closest I can get to "away from civilization" is my back yard.
Would like to go somewhere overseas, tho ....

TPBM is a "stay at home body"...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sometimes indeed....

TPBM like me, keeps staring at Mr C's avatar....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep, yours as well...

TPBM has been distracted whilst posting below Lucky or Charles...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yup....

TPBM enjoys a quiet and relaxing weekend....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

Have to say I do....

TPBM is a party animal and is not home much at all on the weekend!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope, not a partyer. 

TPBM is the same.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

Nah...not into partying...

TPBM can't relate to that....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2009)

Not a partier here either. I prefer the quiet nights at home.

TPBM had too much to drink last night.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope, just a couple of quiet ones...

TPBM enjoys having a couple of drinks during the evenings...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

in the right company. I never drink unless I'm alone or with someone!

TPBM is the same....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2009)

Alone or with someone. Is there any other way?

TPBM has a dog.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, not me, but me mum and dad has a dog and two cats....

TPBM grew up with animals....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 26, 2009)

Nope..... Never had a pet til after I got married...

TPBM has much to do outside, today...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Better believe it Mr C, catch some the warm sun!

Where TPBM lives, the heavy clouds rule.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 26, 2009)

Not today, Jan.... temps to go to the 90', and CAVU...

TPBM has a backyard pool.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 26, 2009)

Only a small inflatable one for the kids

TPBM is looking at the rain like me


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2009)

Nope, looking at clouds that look like they will bring rain...

TPBM hasn't seen rain for a while...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2009)

The other day, just wee short and light rain though....

TPBM only get heavy showers when it rains....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 27, 2009)

Sometimes.... no rain predicted in this area til Thursday..

TPBM will tell us the time and temperature where they live...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 27, 2009)

It's 11:05 AM in Vermont, the temperature is around 65 degrees. 

TPBM has similar temperature.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2009)

No, fair bit cooler. Around 10C...

TPBM is looking forward to summer...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sure do son!

Where TPBM lives, it is summer....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nope, seems like Winter wants to make a comeback over the weekend. Went from nearly 80 F last Friday to barely making it into the 40's all weekend.

TPBM has a stomach ache.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 27, 2009)

No, it's my back. The right S.I. joint is giving me a fit !!

TPBM suffers from occasional hang-overs.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2009)

Especially when they are forced on me! haha

TPBM likes Charles' new avatar! woo hoo!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Can't help but looking at it....mine and his avatar too close and I'll overheat! 

TPBM think that it's time for them to change avatar....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2009)

Well considering I haven't changed it since I've been here probably but I like this one...

TPBM would agree I need to change it...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope, but your siggy needs an update 

TPBM changes siggies every month


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Naaaah.....a bit too often, even for me.  

TPBM needs a new avatar AND a new siggy....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I should probably do my siggy but I haven't really done much on it recently because of finishing my thesis and exams. So might have one at the end of May maybe before if I feel the creative urge. Avatar isn't going to change though...

TPBM is in the same dilemma of not have any creative urge to design a new siggy at the moment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2009)

No...I just like what I have...so no rush....

TPBM likes to watch the sun rise.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sure....

TPBM don't like the Windows Vista, I don't!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2009)

Have not used it much, can't be any worse than Windows ME was though.

TPBM is feeling under the weather today, I know I am.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 29, 2009)

Besides some slight allergies, I'm fine. 

TPBM has allergies.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2009)

Only to penicillin, and that doesn't give me the itchy eyes or sniffles.

TPBM has a bad back...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM has generally achy joints but not arthritis...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't say that I have.....

TPBM has green fingers.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is worried about something.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 30, 2009)

Yea.... it's called being un-employed. 

TPBM was going to vacation in Mexico, but something changed
his mind.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Nope, I wasn't Mr C....

TPBM is camping this weekend....


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is planning on having a big night this weekend....


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2009)

No, my friend, I don't do that anymore. A "big night" for me is walking
around the block, in the evening, holding my missus' hand....

TPBM want's to quit.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Quit what Mr C?

TPBM is Mr C and will spill the beans....


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2009)

Not sure...

TPBM knows what they should be quitting.??..


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2009)

Not looking to quit anything at the moment....

TPBM is not happy with how much they have in their bank account...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

A few zeros missing yes....

TPBM is hungry....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2009)

Yes actually.....but it's nearly bedtime here so I will pass...

TPBM is about to have breakfast....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

More like dinner old sport...

TPBM is heading out for lunch....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2009)

now come on...I done told you I'm going to bed, soon.

TPBM is setting up to watch a DVD and will tell us what it is....


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2009)

Thinking about watching some of my old, old John Wayne movies......

TPBM like westerns, too....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Some of them yes....

TPBM has never seen Clints Dollar trilogy....


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2009)

If your are referring to the Clint Eastwood's spaghetti westerns, oh
yes, I have seen them... 

TPBM eats grits with his eggs.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Have no idea Mr C.....

But TPBM sh*t barbed wire and p*ss napalm....just like me.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 1, 2009)

ummmmmmmmm........What?

TPBM will explain.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2009)

No idea...

TPBM understands the craziness of lucky's mind and will explain...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2009)

I think....he is refering to Gunny Highway, Clint's character in Heartbreak Ridge....maybe?

The Ak-47 makes a distinctive sound when fired at you...TPBM will tell us if this is true!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2009)

That's what have been said....

TPBM has deep pockets....


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM is working on the upcoming bank holiday (Monday)...


----------



## ccheese (May 3, 2009)

Gnomey... when you're un-employed, everyday is a holiday !

TPBM didn't go to church, this morning..... for shame !!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2009)

Nope..didn't!

TPBM doesn't like Mondays.....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 4, 2009)

Who does?

TPBM had a great weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, it wasn't too bad...

TPBM had a poor weekend and is looking forward to this weeks work...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

I'm off for another week and a second date on Wednesday, so I'm cool....

TPBM has been sleeping too much and has a heavy head because of it....


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2009)

No, not really getting enough sleep. Seem to wake automatically at between 7 and 9am whatever time I have gone to sleep (which meant ~4/5 hours sleep last night)...

TPBM is an insomniac....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 4, 2009)

yeah, 4-5 hours is all I get.

TPBM sleeps like a baby.


----------



## ccheese (May 4, 2009)

Not really, altho I wake up a half dozen times a night. I usually just roll
over and go back to sleep.

TPBM is waiting for the rain to start.... like me....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 4, 2009)

Not supposed to rain until this evening and then tomorrow.

TPBM wonders is Lucky's next avatar will be a pic of the gal he's been going out with.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2009)

Doubt it, maybe the one he wishes to be going out with but not the one...

TPBM thinks it will be something different...


----------



## ccheese (May 4, 2009)

Yea.... probably something with wings.....

TPBM has a better idea.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

Posting pics of the girl I'm seeing would just mean competition....



Yup, she's THAT good looking! 8)



TPBM dad worked for a railroad company....


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM works on the railways themselves...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

I did and so did my dad, his dad...and relative in Canada, B.C.

TPBM is a fun loving bachelor....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 5, 2009)

Yep, although it has no been too much fun lately;(

TPBM has suggestions on what I should do to keep myself occupied this coming weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Take lessons from Mr C....

Mr C is TPBM....


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2009)

I don't think so...

TPBM may not be Mr C. but still know what to do to keep occupied over weekends...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Something nice from "Breaking News" thread?

TPBM agrees...


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2009)

Hmmmm... maybe. However, there are always Japanese Maples to re-pot.

TPBM has new carpet in the house....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 6, 2009)

Nah same old 29 carpet that came with the house 

TPBM is nearly deaf


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2009)

Thankfully not...

TPBM has poor eyesight...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

Not really, but I do have glasses....

TPBM uses a hearing aid.....


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2009)

Not one, but two !!! You've been peeking, Jan.

TPBM is watching another day of rain..... [like me]

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

No, not yet.....but soon me think!

TPBM has had enough with the draught and want Mr C to share some of his rain....


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2009)

No drought here, more rain most likely...

TPBM is not a fan of rain...


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2009)

Altho not a fan of rain, we do need it from time to time.

TPBM is a sun person....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

That too Mr C.....

TPBM has noticed that we've dropp below 10.000 in members and think " Whooaaa...that must have been alot of spammers!"


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2009)

Hadn't noticed. Probably just a clear out of inactive users.

TPBM also hadn't noticed...


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2009)

Nope, had not noticed that. Maybe it's just a fad ?

TPBM wonders how many "one post wonders" we have on this forum.

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 6, 2009)

Yes, quite a few I think. 

TPBM wonders about the IQ of some of those "One Post wonders."


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

Can't say that I have. They must have higher than the spammers anyhoo....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 6, 2009)

Higher then Spammers, but nowhere near the regulars. Some of their posts reminds me of all those idiots on youtube. 

TPBM agrees.


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2009)

Absolutely.... Wish I knew how to clean up the database..... those one
and zero poster's would be history....

TPBM would like to assist me.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2009)

Certainly, I would help Charles.

TPBM would also like to help...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2009)

I would probably mess it up....

TPBM needs help with some computer functions....


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2009)

Au contraire, Mate. I am quite computer literate. Back in the days of the
286 and 386, I use to build my own machines.

TPBM even remembers the 8088 !!

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Can't say that I do Mr C.... 

TPBM will explain!


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2009)

The 8088 and the 8086 were the first home computers [after the Commodore
64]. Mine had a 40 mb hard drive and 640 Kb RAM. You turned it on, then
went and made a pot of coffee. Maybe when you got back it was ready to
operate. My grand-daughter still has it and it still works !!

TPBM is going to change the subject...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Not at all....

TPBM like me, wants to hear more....


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2009)

Ain't gonna happen....

TPBM has a big collection and will tell us about it....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, a big collection of dust on my workbench;(

TPBM has a more interesting collection of stuff and will tell us about it.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Don't know what that would be mate....

TPBM needs a haircut and a shave...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 7, 2009)

Shaved last night, but I need a haircut. 

TPBM does also.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2009)

Nope had one recently...

TPBM needs some relaxation time...


----------



## Amsel (May 7, 2009)

Always do lately. My energy is not boundless like it used to be. Maybe I'll take up jogging before work like TPBM.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2009)

No jogging, but try to put in 1-2 hours of hiking in the woods on a daily basis. Try to keep up a 4MPH pace.

TPBM exercieses by lifting an lowering the leg rest on the Laz-y-Boy, opening the fridge, and prying the caps of Beer Bottles.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2009)

Occasionally just not in the Laz-y-boy...

For TPBM that is there only exercise...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2009)

Nah...put in a bit more effort than that!

TPBM runs 5 miles a day....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2009)

Nope, like I said 4-8 miles of fast paced hiking. But have been limited lately with bad Achilles Tendons.

TPBM has a nagging injury that refuses to heal as well.


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2009)

Just a back injury from my younger years. It will never get better... I
live with it.

TPBM remembers ConAlRad.......

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 8, 2009)

Yes I do Charles. I must be getting old. Never heard an emergency broadcast though.

TPBM is going to Disney World.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2009)

Nope, no plans to go, have been though when I was younger...

TPBM has been to Disney World...


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 8, 2009)

Ten times.

TPBM likes Universal Studios better.

TO


----------



## Marcel (May 8, 2009)

Never been there. I was at Disney World in Paris, but hated it.

TPBM doesn't like themeparks


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2009)

They're ok, I guess, for the younger people. We have Busch Gardens,
just up route 64, and I've been there a few times. Like I said, it's for the
younger folks.

TPBM likes the zoo, better....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2009)

Nope, haven't been to the zoo since I went on safari - it is miles better...

TPBM has also been on safari...


----------



## ccheese (May 9, 2009)

Nope...... 

TPBM has been to Italy...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2009)

Nope not been far at all...

TPBM has been to all the major continents...


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2009)

Pretty much, just missing South America and Antarctica...

TPBM hasn't left their own country/continent...


----------



## ccheese (May 9, 2009)

Au Contraire, my friend. One does not spend over a third of their life
in the military and not visit a foreign land...

TPBM is happy about something, today...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 9, 2009)

Well, it's close to my semester ending. After finals I have three months of a break until my next semester. 

TPBM has a break coming up.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2009)

Yep, just over a week until finals are over then break until almost October, then my final 3 months of University (would be graduating in 2/3 weeks if I hadn't gone to South Africa last year)...

TPBM is looking forward to their summer break...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 9, 2009)

Yep, one more week and I'm done for the semester. 

TPBM is Gnomey.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2009)

I think so...

TPBM is wondering where the first 5 months of this year have gone...


----------



## ccheese (May 9, 2009)

It just seems that, the older you get the quicker the months and years go
by. A teacher once told me, "Time waits for no man....."

TPBM remembers something a teacher told them, too...

Charles


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, it was what my old history teacher from high school, Mr. Shearer, said about voting fraud, which was "Vote early, vote often." 
TPBM liked their history teacher in high school.


----------



## ccheese (May 10, 2009)

My history teacher was Mrs. Rogers. She was ok.....

TPBM is waiting for the phone to ring..... Something important !!

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2009)

I couldn't care less if it rings. It's never for me so I don't answer it when it does ring.

TPBM likes cheesecake.


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM doesn't have a sweet tooth....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2009)

I think I do....

TPBM doesn't like sweet!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 11, 2009)

Every once in a while a sweet is ok. 

TPBM is already at work.


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2009)

Yep, but the work day's almost over!

TPBM's is just kicking in...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2009)

At least for now, until work....

TPBM has 20-20 vision....


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2009)

Yep!

TPBM does too...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2009)

I was told my vision is better that 20-20. Young gal that took the test had to call in her co-worker with more experience in to retest and confirm her findings. 

TPBM needs a couple more days off to recover from thier weekends activities, I know I do.


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2009)

Have all week to recover, if I care to do so....

TPBM has a hangover....

Charles


----------



## Amsel (May 11, 2009)

I haven't had a drink since the office Christmas party. I don't miss hangovers for sure. I prefer a good nights sleep these days but am not scared to have a beer with friends if the situation arrives like TPBM.


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2009)

Nope.... I'm a card carrying member of AA. Been dry since 13 March 1972.
.... but who's counting ???

TPBM is extremely tired from his week-end activities.....

Charles


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2009)

Not really, kept myself busy, but managed to relax a bit too.

TPBM partied hard all weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2009)

Nope, hiked in the woods and climbed a couple steep bluffs. Achilles and ankles are pretty tired, but they held up.

TPBM is a rock climber


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2009)

Not really, more into tramping (hiking), though done some rock climbing from time to time..

TPBM prefer staying inside to hitting the mountains?


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2009)

The mountains are not my thing. I prefer to play in the garden.

TPBM tends a nice garden, too.....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 11, 2009)

Sorry, not really a garden fan. 

TPBM has a garden.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2009)

Nope, would like to someday though, when and if time permits.

TPBM has been known to gather wild edible plants, like Mushrooms, Wild Leeks (Ramps), Fiddleheads, Dandelions, etc...


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM hunts...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2009)

Yep, will be after Wild Turkeys in two weeks, and Elk in Colorado with my Longbow at the end of September.

TPBM prefers to hunt for thier dinner at the grocery store.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, easier. Though hunting sounds interesting, but I don't own a crossbow or a firearm. 

TPBM uses a rifle to hunt.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2009)

Have used one for mant years, and getting away from them though and will mainly be hunting with my Longbow and Muzzleloading Rifle this year.

TPBM is thinking that instead of going out for lunch today they will take a power nap instead.


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2009)

No, we ate at home, the missus fixed us a very nice lunch.

TPBM eats out often....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2009)

Nope, can't really afford to plus it isn't really worth it...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 11, 2009)

Yup, only on occasions, the food the college serves isn't great, but a lot better then what I ate in High School. 

TPBM hates school lunches.


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2009)

When I went to Jr. High [circa 1948], we had a cafeteria, and the chow was
pretty good. No fast food, no hamburgers or sloppy joes, just a really
decent meal. And, I think the price was .35 cents. Few kids brown-bagged
it.

TPBM is a brown-bagger....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2009)

Nope, sorry Mr C....

TPBM has heard about and will tell us about the AZON bombs.....


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2009)

Afraid not, but.....

TPBM will explain.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2009)

Nope, too long ago since I last had one...

TPBM can still remember their school dinners and will explain...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 13, 2009)

Well, I had a sandwich and chips often. Actually, I don't remember them too well.

TPBM hated high school.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2009)

Wasn't so bad....

TPBM can't remember back that far....


----------



## ccheese (May 13, 2009)

Never got to high school.... I'm a 7th grade drop-out.

TPBM was a high school "jock"

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 13, 2009)

Nope, Jocks at my school irritated me. 

TPBM has many choices as to what to do this weekend and cannot make up thier mind on which to choose.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 13, 2009)

Actually I do have several. It will depend on what the wife wants to do.

TPBM will have a busy weekend


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2009)

Exams and studying for exams, wouldn't say busy though...

TPBM is having a quiet weekend...


----------



## ccheese (May 13, 2009)

Don't think so... going to put some of my plants/trees in a flea market at the lodge. Hope to make a few bucks....

TPBM likes to attend yard sale/flea markets....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2009)

nah , haven't been to any....

TPBM has picked up many bargains at theyard sale/flea markets....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 15, 2009)

Got an old left handed Bear Recurve at an estate sale for $15 once. Sold it many years later for $75.

TPBM has a co-worker in serious need of a swift kick in the groin!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2009)

Don't have any co-workers as I am not working per se, just studying for my exams...

TPBM likes all of their co-workers...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 15, 2009)

I have too many co-workers to like them all. I work with a couple of WEIRD people.

TPBM works for a large company


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 15, 2009)

Nope not large, just seems to attract egotists and loudmouths for some reason.

TPBM is seeing the light at the end of the workweek tunnel!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2009)

Will be real soon...

TPBM will be on holidays at the end of the week...like me!


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2009)

Yep, last exam is Thursday morning. Then no classes until the end of September!!

TPBM is envious on the length of my forthcoming holidays...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 19, 2009)

Oh yea

TPBM hasn't had holidays for a while


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 19, 2009)

Nope, one or two days at a time lately. Been a while since I've taken a whole week off at a time. 

TPBM is ready for a long nap.


----------



## ccheese (May 19, 2009)

I won't take my nap til about 2200 [10 PM], and I hope it will last at least eight hours.

TPBM heard something funny, today, and will tell us about it...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 19, 2009)

Actually I saw a picture of a Red-Neck Fire Alarm.

TPBM is considered to be a Redneck by friends and relatives.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2009)

not even close

TPBM likes A-1 sauce on a steak


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 19, 2009)

Nope, a properly Grilled/Cooked Steak needs nothing additional.

TPBM likes to go arounf barefoot whenever they can.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2009)

Nah, I like to have socks on to keep my widdle toes warm! hahaha

TPBM know a hollywood star.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 19, 2009)

Nope, can't say I do. 

TPBM will name the one person they want to punch in the face.


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2009)

Can't really think of anyone at the moment...

TPBM has many people they wish to punch in the face at the moment...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2009)

Well, lets just say I have more than one.............

TPBM is not a violent person


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 20, 2009)

Not really, though I do have a temper, only been in one or two fights. 

TPBM has been in a fight before.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 21, 2009)

Several.

TPBM is joining me in being drunk tonight. (Charles, you can't answer)


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2009)

More than likely  Finished my final exam and my friends have finished theirs and are graduating (I'm not because of South Africa last year but it was worth it). Should be a good night.

TPBM is looking forward to a long vacation...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2009)

Well I start 3 weeks holiday tomorrow arvo...

TPBM is thinking it's time for agood strong cup of coffee....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 21, 2009)

Yep, not enough sleep last night and I've got a pounding headaceh this morning.

TPBM is taking Friday off from work.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 21, 2009)

Kinda, I'm not shceduled to work on Friday, working today though. 

TPBM hasn't taken a vacation in awhile.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 21, 2009)

Not in about 9 months so I'm due for one

TPBM will offer a suggestion for a vacation


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 21, 2009)

Head North to the Tunder Over Michigan Airshow, or the EAA Airshow.

TPBM has other suggestions for Thor's Vacation.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2009)

Well.....visit Oz!

TPBM is praying for rain....


----------



## Marcel (May 23, 2009)

I don't need to, it's raining here

TPBM lives in Europe


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM lives in Australasia


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2009)

yep in the 'Austral' part...

TPBM is going to watch the final round of the English Premier league tonight/today.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM has heard about Fleet and Marshalsea prisons and will tell us.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2009)

No I haven't,

TPBM will enlighten me as to Lucky's request.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2009)

Nope, sorry...

TPBM is lucky or someone else who can answer the request...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

*Fleet Prison* was a notorious London prison. It was built in 1197 and situated off what is now Farringdon Street, on the eastern bank of the Fleet River after which it was named. It came into particular prominence from being used as a place of reception for persons committed by the Star Chamber, and, afterwards, for debtors and persons imprisoned for contempt of court by the Court of Chancery. In 1381, during the Peasants' Revolt, it was destroyed, and in 1666, during the Great Fire of London, it was burned down, but was rebuilt both times.

During the 18th century, Fleet Prison was mainly used for debtors and bankrupts. It usually contained about 300 prisoners and their families. Some inmates were forced to beg from their cells that overlooked the street, in order to pay for their keep. At that time prisons were profit-making enterprises. Prisoners had to pay for food and lodging. There were fees for turning keys or for taking irons off, and Fleet Prison had the highest fees in England. There was even a grille built into the Farringdon Street prison wall, so that prisoners might beg alms from passers-by. But prisoners did not necessarily have to live within Fleet Prison itself; as long as they paid the keeper to compensate him for loss of earnings, they could take lodgings within a particular area outside the prison walls called the "Liberty of the Fleet" or the "Rules of the Fleet". From 1613 on, there were also many clandestine Fleet Marriages.

The head of the prison was termed the warden, who was appointed by Letters patent. It became a frequent practice of the holder of the patent to farm out the prison to the highest bidder. This custom made the prison long notorious for the cruelties inflicted on prisoners. One purchaser of the office, Thomas Bambridge, who became warden in 1728, was of particularly evil repute. He was guilty of the greatest extortions upon prisoners, and, according to a committee of the House of Commons appointed to inquire into the state of English gaols, arbitrarily and unlawfully loaded with irons, put into dungeons, and destroyed prisoners for debt, treating them in the most barbarous and cruel manner, in high violation and contempt of the laws. He was committed to Newgate Prison, and an act was passed to prevent his enjoying the office of warden.

During the Gordon Riots in 1780 Fleet Prison was again destroyed and rebuilt in 1781-1782. In 1842, in pursuance of an act of parliament, by which inmates of the Marshalsea, Fleet and Queen's Bench Prisons were relocated to the Queen's Prison (as the Queen's Bench Prison was renamed), it was finally closed, and in 1844 sold to the corporation of the City of London, by whom it was pulled down in 1846.

*Notable Inmates*
*John Donne* - a notable Elizabethan poet, imprisoned along with the priest who married him and the man who witnessed the match until it was proven that his wedding to Anne Donne was legal and valid. 
*Moses Pitt* - publisher who, in 1691, published The Cry of the Oppressed, a moving appeal on behalf of himself and all prisoners for debt across the nation. 
*John Cleland* - 18th century fighter for the freedom of speech in Great Britain 
*Charles Clerke* - 18th century Captain in the Royal Navy who sailed on four voyages of exploration. The last three of these voyages were all under the command of Captain James Cook. 
*William "Strata" Smith* - who in 1815 created his famous geological map of England, Wales and Southern Scotland. 
*Charles Hall* - a notable economic thinker, and early socialist. 
*Mr. Samuel Pickwick* - protagonist of Charles Dickens's The Pickwick Papers, who is imprisoned in the Fleet for refusing to pay fines stemming from a breach of promise suit brought against him by Mrs. Bardell. 

...and Marshalsea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM shivers by there mere thought of these prisons...


----------



## Burmese Bandit (May 25, 2009)

Well...not really...

TPBM will explain to me about the Alfa Romeo 136 RC 25!!! (hope)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

Not today BB, sorry!

I had a laugh now, reading our Union diary.... I didn't know that you Yanks had changed your Independence Day from the 4th of July to the 3rd..... Unite has made an *rse of themself!

TPBM will tell BB about the Alfa Romeo 136 RC 25....


----------



## Marcel (May 26, 2009)

It's a car?

TPBM thinks so too


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like it?

TPBM has all the facts and figures...


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM knows a lot about nothing...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 26, 2009)

Nope, I know a nothing about a lot

TPBM is in need of a new vehicle.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2009)

I'm in need of a lot of things....

TPBM has seen one or more of the High School Musicals and thought "wtf?"


----------



## Thorlifter (May 28, 2009)

I havent' seen any and thought WTF????

TPBM loves any kind of musical. (Go on......admit it)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 28, 2009)

Only the original "Blues Brothers"

TPBM knows the name of the 1969 Musical (Movie) that starred Clint Eastwood and Lee Marvin?


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM will say...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2009)

Could it be......Paint Your Wagon?

TPBM thinks earplugs are the go when Lee Marvin sings....


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2009)

Most of the time...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 29, 2009)

Without a doubt, I sat through most of Paint your Wagon in my younger years. Lee's singing make me sound like a songbird.

TPBM will tell me what to throw on the Drill and/or Barbeque-Smoker for dinner this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2009)

How about some oysters ? In the shell, of course, when they "pop" they're ready to chase with your favorite
brew.

TPBM would rather eat their oysters raw...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2009)

Don't like them either way...

TPBM is not a fan of shellfish...


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2009)

Au contraire, my friend. Love them all !!! 'specially a bit of garlic shrimp scampi !!

TPBM is a meat potatoes kinda guy....

Charles


----------



## Burmese Bandit (May 30, 2009)

RIGHT ON TARGET!!! ONE BURST KILL!!!

A-and the crowd goes W.I.L.D!!!

Let's see...

The Person Below me pefers Boxers to any other type of underwear!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 30, 2009)

Nope, boxers only belong on a BMW R-model motorcycle in my opinion. 
TPBM likes black coffee.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2009)

Na, I prefer milk and sugar added!

TPBM is a skate boarder....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeeaah.....riiiight!

TPBM doesn't act their age....(I don't)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2009)

My body acts it's age but my personality doesn't.

TPBM needs to get thier act together and finish a project they have been working on for a long time (I know I do).


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2009)

No.... other that the group build, which is on schedule, I have no projects on-going.

TPBM is having car problems.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't say that!!!!! It might here you and start having troubles.

TPBM has a very reliable car.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2009)

Has been pretty reliable, over 200,000 miles on it and have replaced the fuel pump, and had a couple oxygen sensors, and mass airflow sensor go bad. Other than that just has had you normal wear and tear parts replaced, tires, brakes, filters, etc..

TPBM thinks I'm due for a auto breakdown now that I mentioned the relatively few problems I've had on a vehicle with so many miles.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2009)

No doubt...

TPBM hates their car as it breaks down so much...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't have a car and I don't want a car. 
I want a BMW motorcycle! *stomp!* *growls*

TPBM loves pancakes.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2009)

Once and a while.

TPBM would rather have a big plate full of BBQ Ribs.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmm, ribs!!!!!!

TPBM knows how to cook an egg sunny side up.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 2, 2009)

Yup - yum! 
TPBM is an active pilot.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 2, 2009)

I wish........TPBM has no clue who i am


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes I do, and I just welcomed you back in your other thread!

TPBM will join me in welcoming Cougar back


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2009)

Already have in the other thread...

TPBM has too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2009)

Not yet...will welcome you back here instead!

TPBM is not sure which thread to use?


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope, it's all clear as a bell.... Welcome back Cougar...

TPBM has a headache...

Charles


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 3, 2009)

nope, but my leg is killing me.....TPBM is just home from work


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2009)

A few hours ago.....

TPBM like me, work the graveyard shift....


----------



## sabrina (Jun 4, 2009)

Not exactly. Usually work until 10 or 11, then write, relax, and work out until around 2 or 3 AM.

TPBM hates getting up too early in the morning.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2009)

Not at all.....if it's a sunny morning, I go for a walk.

TPBM has just eaten....


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jun 4, 2009)

HOLY HARTMAN!!! A ON E SHOT KILL....AGAIN!!!

*guiltily puts away the chicken drumstick*

TPBM has kissed his/her significant other today!

(if that doesn't get a one shot kill, I give up)


----------



## sabrina (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't have one...ha ha. 

(had to reply again just to prove you wrong. 

TPBM is still sore from working out.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope my condition is good enough to deal with that 

TPBM knows who once said :"We are a nation of undertakers"


----------



## sabrina (Jun 4, 2009)

Joop den Uyl--the former Dutch prime minister, right?

TPBM has only been to one other country besides their own.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope, been to a fair few...

TPBM hasn't travelled widely...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2009)

Not widely, but have been to a few, US, UK, Germany. Belgium, Chech republic to name a few. But still have some countries on my list.

TPBM likes to take the boat


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2009)

No longer own a boat, but have been threatening to build a Cedar Strip Canoe or Kayak one of these days. Why buy one when you can build one. Gotta get the Guitar finished first though.

TPBM wishes I would get back to my Guitar Buildalong and post some updates already


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2009)

Not being into guitars, it don't matter to me. You probably need to get back to it for your own peace
of mind....

TPBM has a nagging ache....

Charles


----------



## bigZ (Jun 4, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Not being into guitars, it don't matter to me. You probably need to get back to it for your own peace
> of mind....
> 
> TPBM has a nagging ache....
> ...



Yepp shes gone to bed now.

TPBM is considering emigrating....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2009)

Not quite yet...

TPBM has already emigrated from their home country...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope, I've stayed put my whole life!

TPBM doesn't want to go anywhere.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 4, 2009)

C22: Guess again...I am planning a holiday to Germany and my fave country, Austria.
Been there before, wanna go there again with my buddies. 
Plus there's plenty of other places I'd like to visit, so I'd be happy to go travelling. 

TPBM don't know much about motorcycles.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct!

TPBM is a walking encyclopedia when it comes to motor cycles!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope, I do however know it hurts like heck when you fly over thier handlebars and slide down the blacktop road on your shoulder!!!

TPBM has never been in a moving vehicle accident.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 4, 2009)

Not really, the only time would be when I hit a patch of ice on the way to work, and hit the curb. No cars around, going pretty slow, only chip my tires. 

TPBM wouldn't want to be a redshirt in Star Trek.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2009)

definitely not.....they rarely survive the episode!

TPBM is colourblind and didn't know about the red shirts!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes........ What about the red shirts ??

TPBM will tell it all...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 5, 2009)

In TOS of Star Trek, the redshirts were the security guards on the Enterprise. On at least every away mission one redshirt dies to show the severity of the situation. 

TPBM will offer a better explanation then mine.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nope, sucks to be a Red Shirt on the Enterprise, plus your acting career was pretty short

TPBM wonders how many "alien space Children" Captain Kirk has out there?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 5, 2009)

Lots, didn't Kirk make out with one space babe per episode?

TPBM has the answer.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 5, 2009)

WTF is TOS?

TPBM smokes.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nope, used to smoke the occasional Cigar, but no more. As far as I can tell TOS stands for The Original Series.

TPBM is going to have a Beer after work today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2009)

Or a glass of wine, yes...

TPBM will as well...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 5, 2009)

Nah, I don't drink. A soda will do nicely. 

TPBM will tell us his favorite drink.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 5, 2009)

Depends on the where/why/when. Wine, margarita, rum coke, or just some tequila up. 

TPBM always gets a draft beer with dinner when eating out.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 5, 2009)

Nah. I prefer bottles.

TPBM is a redhead.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is a Deadhead.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 5, 2009)

Sort of, a mix of brown and red. Mostly brown though. 

TPBM will tell us their hair color.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 5, 2009)

Skin color

TPBM is a dog person


----------



## ccheese (Jun 5, 2009)

If you mean as opposed to cats.... Absolutely. Don't like cats, they are too sneaky..

TPBM Is wondering what to have for supper.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Mr C.....now you've made me hungry, thinking what to have for dinner! 

TPBM has camped out in the freezing winter....(I have!).


----------



## sabrina (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes. 

TPBM has been to Alaska.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nope...sorry Sabrina!  Would love to go though.

TPBM will tell us their pet peeve(?)....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 5, 2009)

I guess just people acting like [email protected] for no reason. Not a lot bothers me. 

TPBM has watched Air Crash Investigations.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 5, 2009)

Nope. 

TPBM is fond of Frog Legs


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2009)

Indeed last time i went to France I asked the barman if he had frogs legs he said "We" so I said " hop over to the bar and get me a Bud then mate"
TPBM is an Escargot lover (the kinky devil)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Only tried them once. Not something I'd go out of my way for but they were OK.

TPBM As nearing then end of another work week.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 5, 2009)

Brilliant assumption since it's Friday.  Actually, my work week is just starting.

TPBM is trying for a promotion.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2009)

Nope, not while I'm on holidays....

TPBM wishes THEY were on holidays!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2009)

Weekend will do for now mate....

TPBM is wondering what's with all the bl**dy prequels.... Star Wars, Star Trek, The Scoprion King etc. etc....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2009)

.......Underworld. I cannot believe I will be forced to watch another Kate Beckinsale in leather movie!!!!!

Unlike TPBM who would likes to watch.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2009)

Kate doesn't look too bad in leather...

TPBM also looks good in leather...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 7, 2009)

How did you know??? 

TPBM is a golf player.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry....don't have the temper OR know enough bad words to be a golfer.

TPBM like to think that they're posh....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2009)

Sh!t No......far from it!

TPBM is a NAGA Golfer...?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM doesn't play any sports that involve hitting the ball with an racket/bat/club etc...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2009)

Nope, only shoot bows and hike, have not participated in a sport since my Elementary School Days.

TPBM plays a musical instrument and will tell us what type, and the kind of music they play.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 10, 2009)

I used to play the trumpet, way back during when I was nine or ten. Did alright I think. Not really sure on the music, mostly what was out of the book we had. 

TPBM owns "Shattered Swords" by Jonathon Parshall.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2009)

nope

TPBM has read "All quiet on the western front" in it's original language (Im Westen nichts Neues) and loved it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Nope. Given just exactly _how _much I hated my german language lessons in school (- the grammar is a killer!), I'd _never _read a german language book.
That was, until I got interested in BMW motorcycles... 

TPBM loves choccy chip cookies.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 10, 2009)

Yep!

TPBM knows who the 5th Beatle was.


----------



## bigZ (Jun 10, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Yep!
> 
> TPBM knows who the 5th Beatle was.



Which one?

I guess your refering to Brian Epstein although joking it was George Best. Among many many more.

TPBM is flying at the weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2009)

I wish.

TPBM actually is flying at the weekend (lucky SOB)...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2009)

Nope, no flying for me. Fifth Beatle could have been either Stuart Suttcliff (I think that's the spelling) or Pete Best.

TPBM seems to be obsessed with BMW Motorcycles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 10, 2009)

<Irony ON> Noooooooo! </Irony OFF> 

TPBM's first model was a Supermarine Spitfire from Airfix.


----------



## bigZ (Jun 10, 2009)

It was made with my dad(1/72). Making one with my son now.

I am flying to NZ at the weekend and not so lucky as its 32 hours with 2 young kids. More 5th beatles Jimmy Nicol or Billy Preston.

TPBM Is a campanologist.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2009)

..but is taken medication for it now (burns like a mofo).

TPBM likes to burn......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2009)

burn.....burn what?

TPBM has no sense of humour.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

I think I have a pretty good one.

TPBM can dish it out, but can't take it


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2009)

I can give and take, but if the other party takes it too far they risk having my foot temporarily attached to thier backside.

TPBM has large feet.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep! Size 12s.

TPBM knows what mudbugs are.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes I do

TPBM sucks mudbugs


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nope, only tried the tail itself, never sucked.

TPBM is very concerned over the last few TPBM questions.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Indeed!

TPBM is fascinated by something at the moment and will tell us what....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep, the thought of BikerBabe blasting Jan out of the air in a movie about The Battle of Britain

TPBM is in the mood for a nice Spicy Bloody Mary.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2009)

More like a Blackbeard...

TPBM knows what a Blackbeard is....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

No I don't

TPBM, like me, would like to know


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I would, but I would probably like to drink it even if I don't know what is is.

TPBM will tell us.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought Blackbeard was a pirate!

TPBM knows the velocity of a swallow.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

It depends. Is it carrying a coconut or not

TPBM knows the reference I just did.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 11, 2009)

Unfortunately I do not. A blackbeard is delicious, however: coke, rum, root beer schnapps...not a bad dessert cocktail. 

TPBM's favorite cocktail is a margarita.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2009)

oops, clashed with Sabrina. Nope do not care for Tequila.


TPBM knows what is used to kill a killer Rabbit.


P.S. The speed of a Swallow is also dependant on whether it is a European or African Swallow


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2009)

Dammit can't remember at the moment, must go watch that film again though (thanks for the reminder)...

TPBM loves the Monty Python films...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2009)

... especially while they are playing with the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch.

TPBM knows that coconuts do not............


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2009)

...do not what?

TPBM will enlighten me....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 12, 2009)

Coconuts migrate!

TPBM likes peanut butter


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2009)

Sh!t no...looks like....don't worry about it!

TPBM prefers vegemite!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2009)

Never had Vegemite, but it sounds a bit nasty.

TPBM will tell us the nastiest thing they have ever eaten. (Lucky, keep it in the food category please


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 12, 2009)

Goldfish. Don't ask!

TPBM will tell us the most surprising thing the've ever eaten.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2009)

Porcupine meat. Had ground Porcupine in Cabbage Rolls once and was suprised at how good it actually was. Not something I'g go out of my way for though.

TPBM has a cure for a gigantic headache that asperin just does not seem to have any affect on.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 12, 2009)

Get somebody to whack you in the shin, you'll stop noticing your headache real quick.

TPBM likes my idea.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 12, 2009)

Sounds like a perfect remedy!

TPBM will pick..........either a broken arm or broken leg


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 12, 2009)

As long as its not my broken arm or leg, I don't particularly care!


TPBM will recount the strangest thing they've ever seen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2009)

Can't think of a goddam thing right at the moment...

TPBM is sitting in their lounge room...and on the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

Sort of...

TPBM is feeling very sleepy....your eyes starts to feel heavier and heavier....


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 15, 2009)

I was fine until you mentioned it...

TPBM prefers coffee to tea.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Drink them both...

TPBM enjoys a good musical....(come on, admit it!).


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 15, 2009)

Is the original Blues Brothers movie considered a musical? If so, then yes I do

TPBM does not think my "musical" of choice qualifies as a musical?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey, they sang, they danced. I think that qualifies

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, I would.

TPBM is confused more often than not by what Jan posts...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

True....




Hey, waaiiit a minute here....that's me! 


TPBM is now more than ever, convinced that I've lost it....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2009)

I have known/recognised it for a while now, perhaps you should seek help...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmmmmm.....

This TPBM will let the next TPBM answer that....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nah, he just needs to put the quit putting Jameson Irish Whiskey on his Corn Flakes in the morning

TPBM thinks that breakfast contains all of the major food groups.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 15, 2009)

Sure! Eggs, Bacon, Toast, and Coffee! What? Sure, they are!

TPBM believes in conspiracies.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 15, 2009)

um, uh, well, probably not.

TPBM thinks there is more than meets the eye at Roswell.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2009)

Yup, my brother was born at the AFB there, proof enough for aliens to me!!

TPBM thinks Area 51.......


----------



## Soren (Jun 15, 2009)

Only because you mentioned it 

TPBM would like a cold beer right now! *Piiiisch!**Glug glug glug glug!*


----------



## Marcel (Jun 16, 2009)

I like one, but not that early in the morning

TPBM likes a champagne-breakfast


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope, I don't drink any kind of alcohol.

TPBM hates getting up in the morning.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2009)

..unless it involves hunting, fishing or pure debauchery.



TPBM likes to hunt…


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2009)

Have not been hunting since I was a teen-ager.... which was [it seems] eons ago. Ditto with fishing..

TPBM is an avid fisherman.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't say that I am Mr C.....

TPBM is the kind of person, that if they hunt/fish for a longer period, they go "cold turkey"....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope, don't get the opportunity to get out hunting or fishing nearly enough.

TPBM is a member of PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals).


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2009)

PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals)? Yes. The other one........No

TPBM has gone skydiving


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 16, 2009)

No, would like to someday but afraid my already sore knees and ankes would explode.

TPBM thinks jumping out a perfectly good airplane is insane.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 16, 2009)

Absolutely!

TPBM is terrified something silly.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2009)

Of skydiving? Lets just say I wouldn't be happy jumping out.

TPBM will tell us what a caper is.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope, not a clue. 

TPBM will though.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2009)

Either a fish or a vegetable like thing I think are the two options...

TPBM will confirm...


----------



## Soren (Jun 16, 2009)

According to google (lol) a caper is a perennial spiny bush that bears rounded, fleshy leaves and big white to pinkish-white flowers. 

TPBM dreams of cars at night


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope, just big chested women.

TPBM likes my dream better than Soren's.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry Soren, Thor's got you there!

TPBM agrees.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 16, 2009)

Nada chance! I don't even like cars.

TPBM dreams of big-chested women IN cars at night.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well......women anyway!  Cars....maybe. 

TPBM is having a quiet day/night....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, I am ! Day-before-yesterday I weeded the area under my Crimson Queen. Today I pun down the weed inhibiting
cloth and covered it up with pine bark mulch. Hopefully, no more weeding.

TPBM likes to "putter" in the yard, too.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope, dislike yard work. Nosey neighbors alway want to gossips about the other neighbors and know how much I paid for this and that. I like to mind my own business

TPBM has a project they are frantically trying to complete.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope, no projects on the go at the moment...

TPBM is procrastinating with multiple projects...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 16, 2009)

Always!

TPBM is beginning to commence to start a project.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2009)

Already started....another modelling project!

TPBM has been in hospital recently....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2009)

Thankfully no...

TPBM has never had to go to hospital...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh, but I have! Scared the Bejesus out of Dad!

TPBM hates hospitals


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep, spent all to much time at the Hospital, probably paid for a couple Yacht's for Doctors all by myself.

TPBM lost something recently.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2009)

Only my mind

TPBM lost their marbles too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2009)

At least that's what the voices in my head tell me.

TPBM likes explosives.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah, i like to see things blow up. 


TPBM listens to opera


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2009)

Not my cup of tea....

TPBM loves the Opera and has been several times this year.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nope, I'd have to put a bullet or two in my head if I ever had to attend and Opera. 

TPBM knows what Hotdogs are made out of?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thankfully not...sort of anyway. 

TPBM is going to the gym on a weekly basis....but NOT only to work out.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2009)

Have not been to the Gym for a couple weeks now and I'm feeling the effects. I go to a small Gym though and do not get the viewing opportunities as one would in the larger ones;(

TPBM will send me some good pain killers for my bum foot that's acting up again!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 18, 2009)

that's illegal.......pssst (check the mail for a brown package labeled "Flea Collars")

TPBM needs some "Flea Collars" too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2009)

Nope, I don't...

TPBM dislikes flies...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2009)

Never had them

TPBM has got an exciting weekend shaping up.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 18, 2009)

...not really. Do the laundry (- running out of all kinds of clean clothes fast, has been buying socks to be able to wear some clean ones...  ), cleaning up, watering my two plants that are still alive...and that's about it.

TPBM loves soft drinks.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep. Diet Coke.

TPBM loves strong black coffee.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM likes PETA...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes! People Eating Tasty Animals.

TPBM believes in conspiracies.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 18, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is starting out on a new model kit, and will tell us what it is.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2009)

Soon, have not built a model for a good 20 years. Got a Revell P-40 I'm going to start with and get some experience before I start building the expensive stuff.

TPBM has seen a Tornado in person.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2009)

Not a twister, seen the jets many times...

TPBM has been involved in all of the three types of tropical storm (cyclone/hurricane/typhoon)...


----------



## Soren (Jun 18, 2009)

Roger that mate (Atleast I believe I have, can't remember the difference between them all, but I've seen quite a few). Exciting is the word that comes to mind first while it probably should be frightening 

TPBM is very fit


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2009)

Not!!! Need to get back on the treadmill, bike, weight bench again and get back the conditioning I've lost in the last year due to injury.

TPBM likes Spam, not unwanted mail, but the food substitute


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 18, 2009)

I have ate it twice, and didn't like it either time

TPBM likes it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nope, rather eat Lutefisk! And Lutefisk is downright nasty IMHO.

TPBM is ready for a Cocktail.


----------



## Soren (Jun 18, 2009)

Always!

PS: Regarding the tropical storms, it seems all I've experienced are cyclones, but they are sometimes referred to as Hurricanes so. Anyway my knowledge on this is minimal!

TPBM is gonna eat healthy from now on!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2009)

Already do...

TPBM enjoys fast food...

@ Soren the name of the tropical storm depends on which Ocean it is in. They are called Hurricanes in the Atlantic, Cyclones in the Indian Ocean and Typhoons in the Pacific. I have been in all three oceans but I have only experience a cyclone (Madagascar, 2005) and a Hurricane (Cayman's, ~1996 (I think)). 

Tropical Cyclone @ Wikipedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2009)

...and hence the current condition of my physique, or the lack of.

TPBM's favorite adult beverage is......


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 18, 2009)

...coffee.

TPBM is a WW2 history geek.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 18, 2009)

Was when I was a kid, have a lot of books on the subject. I've mellowed out slightly, but I'm currently trying to read "Shattered Sword", and "Ghost Soldiers" simeltaneously. 

TPBM multitasks.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm hoping so, because I'm a pilot.  But then again, some people...

TPBM has raced cars.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes I have. Had a '78 monte carlo with a 350 from a '70 corvette bored .60 over, 400 heads, holley carb, comp cam, 4.11 read end. Fun car to play with.

TPBM likes prunes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2009)

.....on somebody else's plate

TPBM's worst car they ever owned was a......


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

Ford Escort

TPBM has never owned a Ford.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wrong. I owned a Ford LTD II . Starsky and Hutch stripe package. Also had a Mercury Cougar. I also own a Ford Torino and T-bird race cars.

TPBM hated high school.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually, I loved it....because I was homeschooled. 

TPBM wants to go back to trade school or college....


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 19, 2009)

to finish up my degree.

TPBM has already finished college


----------



## ccheese (Jun 19, 2009)

Nope... quit school in 1950, in the 7th grade. Biggest mistake of my life !

TPBM has made a big mistake and will tell us about it...

Charles


----------



## Soren (Jun 19, 2009)

Drove 140 km in the wrong direction of where I wanted to go yesterday, so yeah.

TPBM is actually quite hungry at this moment


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nope, just had Breakfast so I'm good for a couple hours.

TPBM is going out of town for the weekend.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 19, 2009)

Working on it. This week has sucked BAAAAAAAAAAAD.

TPBM had a great week.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 19, 2009)

This week has been kinda so-so for me. I have good days and bad....

TPBM is really looking forward to Father's Day week-end...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, big Traditional Archery shoot all weekend long. Gonna demo a lot of new Longbows, but try not to buy one. Smoker is going to get used this weekend for the first time this year, some Barbequed Ribs perhaps, or maybe a Beef Brisket, or a Pork butt and make some pulled pork sandwiches.

TPBM has other suggestions on what I should throw on the smoker.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2009)

Meat and lots of it...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep! I'm a definite carnivore!

TPBM loves shellfish and seafood!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh yeah!!! Everything but Oysters. The vision and taste of my Mothers Oyster Stew as a child has turned me off to Oysters long ago.

TPBM is having a hard time getting through the day at work!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Nope, I've got the day off, so no problem there. 

TPBM is allergic to shellfish and crayfish.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thankfully no, only one thing I know I'm allergic to and that's Vicoden;(

TPBM beleives it's almost Beer O'clock.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2009)

It can always be beer o clock if you make it so ...

TPBM favourite hour of the day is beer o clock...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2009)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7...................... 


TPBM this weekend's plans are......


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 20, 2009)

Since my days off are Sunday and Monday, I will be relaxing with the wife and kid.

TPBM might go swimming this weekend....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 20, 2009)

No way in Hades. A rock has bettter floating capabilities.

TPBM has used a farm tractor to plow a field.


Wheelsup


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope. Only time I used a tractor was with a bush-hog and took out 40ft. of fence in the process.


TPBM has a fenced in yard.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM know how to plow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wouldn't say that I do Maria....

TPBM hasn't woken up in the morning, until that they've had their coffee....


----------



## sabrina (Jun 20, 2009)

Exactly right...I love my coffee. 

TPBM loves watching cops and court cases. (like me )


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope, I prefer to watch handsome firefighters and rescue guys. 
I know too many cops to think that they're any fun, and court cases are just plain boring. 

TPBM likes to go mountainbiking.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2009)

Not overly...

TPBM enjoys the outdoors...


----------



## sabrina (Jun 20, 2009)

Absolutely...flying, hiking, rollerblading, boating, swimming, jeeping, exploring....

TPBM has participated in aerobatics...and wants to again.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Not exactly, unless the funny, involuntary movements that arise out of stumbling over things count as "aerobatics"...oh well, I thought not. 

TPBM loves to go skiing.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 20, 2009)

Never been, but would like to go.

TPBM likes riding Jet Ski's on a warm summer day.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 20, 2009)

Nah. I don't like doing anything on a hot summer day.

TPBM knows what a rutabaga is.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2009)

A turnup on steroids, but quite tasty.

TPBM likes kumquat pie.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 20, 2009)

Never had it. 

TPBM will tell me what pie Viking is talking about.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 20, 2009)

Nada clue!

TPBM knows what moon pies are.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2009)

Do tell....

TPBM is a history fan like me....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Yup.

TPBM will tell us what's for dinner today.


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2009)

Burger Fries.. yep.. that's what I'll have to do with today... the missus is out in town with some colleagues 

I could ofcourse cook something, but I am absolutey knackered, and frankly I haven't had junk food for so many years that I've all but forgotten how it tastes!! 

TPBM is also gonna eat junk food today


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope. Made myself some pasta with fried vegetables, basil, oregano, thyme and white truffle olive oil - yum!
Finished off with freshly ground and freshly made luxury coffee - 100% Arabica. Nice meal, darned fine coffee. 

TPBM loves a good meal.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yup...Haggis!

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope!

BikerBabe: Sounds like you had a lovely meal !

TPBM loves to sail


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2009)

Who doesn't?

TPBM gets seasick very easy....even in the bathtub!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope, not really at all. Except in small boats in heavyish seas...

TPBM gets airsick...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2009)

Can't say that I do old chap....

*TPBM finds this interesting: *
It may not be common knowledge among Western visitors that the number "nine" carried a special significance in old China. Ancient Chinese regarded odd numbers as masculine and even numbers as feminine. "Nine", the largest single digit number, was taken as representing the "ultimate masculine" and was, therefore, symbolic of the supreme sovereignty of the emperor. For this reason, the number "nine" (or its multiples) is often employed in palace structures and designs. 

A noticeable example is the number of studs on palace gates. The studs are usually arranged in nine rows of nine each, totalling eighty-one. This is even true of the marble gates of the "underground palace" of the Dingling Mausoleum in Beijing: 81 (9 x 9) studs were carved out of the stone. If the visitor goes to the Temple of Guan Yu in Luoyang, he will also find on the red gate nine rows of nine wood studs each. This was because Guan was given posthumous honours of an emperor.

Ancient palaces generally consisted of nine courtyards or quadrangles; so does the Temple of Confucius in Qufu, Shandong Province - a magnificent architectural complex worthy of an imperial household and testifying to the importance attached to the great sage by the courts of various dynasties.

The buildings of the Forbidden City of Beijing are traditionally measured as having a total floor space of 9,900 bays - some even say 9,999 bays, which may be an exaggeration. The picturesque towers guarding the four corners of the palace compound have each 9 beams and 18 columns, and the three famous screen walls (in Datong and Beijing) have nine dragons on each.

There is a seventeen-arched bridge in the Summer Palace of Beijing. This, too, has much to do with "nine". Count the arches from either end, and you will find that the largest span in the middle is the ninth.

An extreme example of the "game of nine" is perhaps the Circular Mound Altar (Huanqiutan) in the Temple of Heaven. Site for the Ming and Qing emperors to worship Heaven, the altar is in three tiers. The upper terrace is made up of nine concentric rings of slabs. The first ring or innermost circle consists of nine fan-shaped slabs, the second ring 18 (2 x 9) slabs, the third 27 (3 x 9)... until the last or ninth ring, made up of 81 (9 x 9) slabs.

*....and there's nine dragons guarding the Emperors throne....*


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

...Jan...*pokes Jan*...you forgot the next TPBM...*giggle*.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2009)

Did I? I thought that I added that....oh b*ll*cks!

TPBM found my earlier post about the Chinese Emperor and nine interesting!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 20, 2009)

But of course. You are an interesting person, Jan...

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2009)

Yup, I had heard a little bit about it, but now I know the rest of the story.

TPBM cannot understand why anybody would eat haggis....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't know, never had the stuff. Though I read they cram so much spices in there you couldn't taste the difference. 

TPBM wouldn't eat haggis anyway.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

I would at least taste the haggis before I judge it.

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes I am.
Getting ready to make some supper.

TPBM has never been in an auto accident.


Wheelsup


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 20, 2009)

No, just scraped my tire when I hit some ice. 

TPBM likes mexican food.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2009)

....and boy do I!!!

TPBM's favorite food is....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 20, 2009)

Really can't say, I got a lot of favorites. 

TPBM has the same dilemma.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope, no dilemma here: Deer steak with brown mushroom sauce, cranberry jelly, fresh boiled potatoes with melting butter on top, and vegetables of the season. *drools*

TPBM will tell us what car he/she owns.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 20, 2009)

1996 Jeep Cherokee classic colored green. 

TPBM owns a geo.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't drive.......yet if your talking about a car. 


TPBM has a pet


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 20, 2009)

A English Bulldog named Boudreaux!

TPBM has a fish aquarium. ..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2009)

Nope...too much work!

TPBM has a relative that fought in the Korean War.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2009)

Can't say that I do.

TPBM has got a relative that fought in WW2.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 21, 2009)

My great grandfather was a Lt. in the Navy on the liberty ships. Sadly, he passed away before I was born. 

TPBM favorite thing about WW2 is.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2009)

That the good guys won? Other than that I don't know....

TPBM will tell us their favorite WWII thing...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 21, 2009)

Not sure what you mean, but I enjoy reading about the Pacific campaign. I like to read about the island hopping and the
naval battles.

TPBM is more into the War in Europe....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2009)

Read about the whole thing Mr. C....

TPBM does as well....


----------



## Amsel (Jun 21, 2009)

Somewhat, I have been reading mostly about the Eastern front and the Pacific. But, I have just bought some books about the West front, but know more about the eastern front like TPBM..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2009)

Nope, most of my reading has been on the ETO, MTO, CBI or PTO...

TPBM would say they are well read on all aspects of the war...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 21, 2009)

Nope, really into the Dutch struggle. It keeps sparking my interest, as I can see the remains of those 5 days all around me. I am of course also interested in the whole WWII story and have read about most of the battles. But not in depth on all of them. Especially PTO is relatively unknown to me (apart from the NEI). Still the 5 days war is my main interest.

TPBM is mainly interested in the MTO


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Not really. I enjoy reading about every theatre of operations.

TPBM....likes History in general.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2009)

Nah...am mostly into the danish history (- danish resistance to the german occupation, general danish WW2 history, and danish police history) regarding WW2, plus the german airforce during WW2, currently focused on Adolf Galland, but BoB and D-Day is interesting to me too.

TPBM knows a lot about the american P51 Mustang.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just the usual general knowledge.....

TPBM would like to go to the bottom of the Marianer Trench (spelling?)....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2009)

Wouldn't see much but yes I'd go down...

TPBM would too...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2009)

in a heart beat! I say heck to al the woman who stated its not possible for me to go any lower. HA!

TPBM believes me.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 21, 2009)

I believe you had many women tell you that! hahahahahaha

TPBM would go to the moon if there were able.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Only if there was dirt track racing on the moon.

TPBM.....likes to travel.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Depends on where....

TPBM only travelling, is between the couch and the fridge....


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn, you got me. Well sort of. PC to fridge, back to pc.

TPBM..........spends way to much time on the computer.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 22, 2009)

Since it's my job......yeah I do.

TPBM has had a job digging ditches before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2009)

Well sort of...trenches for sprinkler systems close enough?

TPBM loves working in wet clay soils...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmmm.....

TPBM will translate, E Pluribus Unum Momento Morti.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 22, 2009)

It means "Lucky likes fuzzy pickles"

TPBM agrees


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 22, 2009)

Sure. 

TPBM has an upcoming historical vacation they are going to tell us about...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope nothing planned as of yet...

TPBM only goes on historical vacations...


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 22, 2009)

No, can't seem to stop spending money elsewhere.


TPBM is a "tight wad' when it comes to spending money.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not recently.... Need to save some to get a "few" more tattoos!

TPBM is saving as well to get more tattoos...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope, no Tatoo's here. Saving for trip to the Colorado Rockies this fall.

TPBM wants me to send them a postcard from the Rockies this fall.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2009)

By all means.... a nice shot of you, in your leaderhosen, would be great. Top it off with an alpine hat and a stein
of your favorite brew.....

TPBM has been to the Colorado rockies....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't say that I have, as I've never been abroad.

TPBM has been on vacation in Austria.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2009)

Closest I have ever gotten there was living in Germany.

TPBM likes to Scuba Dive.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 22, 2009)

No I don't but I built first stage and second stage regulator parts for Scuba Diving for several years.
When I heard how it worked I lost interest real quick.

TPBM owns a houseboat


Wheelsup


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope. Just a house. 

TPBM........loves to watch thunderstorms.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 22, 2009)

yep. sure do

TPBM is scared of thunder


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 22, 2009)

Was when I was a kid, but I grew out of it. 

TPBM has some phobia


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 23, 2009)

Bee's. I friggin hate them. I'll scream like a three year old girl running away from them.

TPBM hates bee's too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't hate them but am allergic to them.....

TPBM is allergic to some other critter and will tell us....what.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 23, 2009)

No... Not allergic to any critters, but I don't like cats...

TPBM is in the planning stages of a nice trip.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, like I mentioned a trip into the Colorado Rockies for a week of Elk hunting. No traffic, not rat race, no TV.

TPBM doesn't think they could survive a week without a Television.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2009)

Have done it a few times whilst travelling...

TPBM couldn't go without the internet for more than a week...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nope!

TPBM can see Thorlifter running away from bee's, screaming like a little girl....


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup. 


TPBM......was rambunctious(sp) as a kid.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep. A hellion.

TPBM was an excellent student.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2009)

Depends in what way, I go to most classes and hand in all work on time but I don't really work that hard...

TPBM was the same when they were at school/college...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm still in college. My first was like that, though I did pull a lot of weight and got all of my work done, last semester really busted my @ss on a English paper that counted for more then half the grade. Did ok in both semesters. 

TPBM will mention they're favorite vacation.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2009)

On a nude beach in Southern Spain drinking 30 year old scotch and smoking cuban cigars.

TPBM has had a bad vacation before.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 23, 2009)

Only a few bad spots, usually involving the flight. I didn't like France that much when I went when I was 14 though. A lot of the locals were snobs at us, except at St. Mere Eglise. Kind of found that odd, since we were in Normandy. 

TPBM has had a bad experience with the French.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 24, 2009)

Hasn't everybody? Sorry, French.  Couldn't resist.

TPBM noticed that when Vassili mentioned "busting his @ss on an English paper", he then stated "TPBM will mention they're favorite vacation". (English error - should be "their vacation") Sorry, Vassili, I'm a professional writer...I'm heartless when it comes to English.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2009)

I didn't.....came directly to this page.

TPBM was a punk rocker in the 80's....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Not exactly, as I've always had quite a...dislike...for punk and hippie styles/-fashion...or any other kind of fashion, for that matter. 

TPBM enjoys the nice weather.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 24, 2009)

If it was nice...yeah. But it's 98 degrees w/heat index of 105. Simply put.....IT"S [email protected]#$ING HOT!


TPBM.......also cannot stand muggy weather.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Spot on.
Phew, that sounds really hot, snafud!

TPBM likes his/her coffee with a little sugar and cream in it.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope. Can't stand coffe. It's TOO hot! Seriously I don't like the taste at all. And even tried different types of alcohol to make it better. All that did was ruin the taste of the alcohol.

TPBM...... has a favorite drink. (Not necesserily alcoholic)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2009)

Have many....not all of them alcoholic.

TPBM daydreams alot.....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 24, 2009)

Yup, I do. 

Sabrina: Reminds me of my English professors.

TPBM is a early-riser.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2009)

Generally yes.

TPBM likes to go camping.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2009)

Nah....not into it....

TPBM has a favourite TV program and will tell us what it is...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh yea...... addicted to N.C.I.S. Have recorded just about every episode.

TPBM is addicted to sports events on TV...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 24, 2009)

Not really, though I will see a red sox game from time to time, and occaisionly the UCONN huskies if they're playing. 

TPBM is a baseball fan.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2009)

Not really. I'll sit and watch game if I don't have somethign else to do, but that's a rare occurance.

TPBM thinks Computer Spell checkers are responsible for more spelling and punctiation problems than they solve. (This ones for you Miss Sabrina)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2009)

Very seldom use it....

TPBM was an A student....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 24, 2009)

I was a student a very long time ago but never an A student.


TPBM has a dental appointment today. 


Wheelsup


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM loves ice cream.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 24, 2009)

I like it, kinda of a cookie dough fan. 

TPBM likes pizza.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Mmm yes, I could use one of those salad pizzas now...*drools a little* *gulp* 

TPBM hates flies.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, but I hate Ticks even more.

TPBM will tell me the lower lifeform, Lawyers or Politicians.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 24, 2009)

I think it's a tie for last. 

TPBM is not a fan of spiders.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 24, 2009)

Spiders don't bother me so much....Snakes are something else entirely.

TPBM is afraid of large, purple dinosaurs.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 24, 2009)

You betcha, thought the show was cancelled years ago.

TPBM has flown, or flown on, a WW2 era aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has though...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2009)

A C-47 is about it. And I suspect it was actually a Civilian DC-3 converted and painted to C-47 mode?

TPBM is feeling a bit under the weather today.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope, feel just fine despite being on a diet.

TPBM needs to drop some weight also.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Mmmnope, I'm happy with my weight. Slim enough to be happy, and enough body fat to look and feel good. 

TPBM needs to gain some weight.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope, got a few pounds to loose yet.

TPBM thinks the word Vegetarian is an old Indian word meaing bad hunter.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 24, 2009)

LOL. I had heard that before, And nope, I don't



TPBM...is a meat and potatos type of person.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, I am.... altho I stray to seafood now and then. Matter of fact, T-bones for supper !!

TPBM likes his shellfish....

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Just crab legs.


TPBM.......has a fish tank.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope, would always want to drop a fishing line into it

TPBM has all thier fireworks bought for the 4th of July, but doesn't have any matches


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope....no fireworks, sorry! 

TPBM would, like me, loooove to swap places with this dude!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Nah, I'd rather go big game fishing in that area than surfing. 

TPBM has had chicken sandwiches for lunch today.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope, Meatloaf sandwich here.

TPBM has been experiencing some rather hot weather the last couple days.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2009)

Relatively hot yep, makes a nice change...

TPBM doesn't enjoy hot/warm weather...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2009)

AND FRICKEN HOW!!! How the heck I ever ended up in the South is beyond me!! (Oh yea, she was blonde)

TPBM has moved because of a significant other before.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2009)

I wish I could move because of an insignificant ex. Stupid [email protected]

TPBM agrees my ex is a stupid [email protected]


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay I agre she's a stupid.....even though I never met her.

TPBM....has met Lucky 13 somewhere other than an Air Show.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2009)

No....not anywhere....yet!

TPBM is having bacon and eggs for breakfast...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM's fridge is filled to the brim.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 25, 2009)

Far from it, pretty bare in there.

TPBM lives by the addage, why buy something when you can build it yourself.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2009)

Not really, most of the time I will buy something...

TPBM is a shopaholic...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Only when it comes to bookstores and motorcycle gear shops. 

TPBM has a soft spot for the Supermarine Spitfire.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM has a soft spot for a rare/usual aircraft of any era...


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Definitely.


TPBM........wishes they could go back in time.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope. I'm fine just where I am. 

TPBM doesn't speak danish.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 25, 2009)

You are correct.

TPBM........IS multi-lingual.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just Swedish and Swettish....

TPBM, like me, is off next week....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM's summer holiday starts in july.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2009)

I wish! Miss my four week holidays I used to have in Sweden....

TPBM is of Scandinavian heritage....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope. German, greenlandic, maybe a little danish, and lord knows what else got mixed in along the family tree branches. 

TPBM cares for his/her family.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 25, 2009)

Absolutely!

TPBM watches way too much television.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope, not very much of it at all.

TPBM has built a wooden boat, canoe, or kayak.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 25, 2009)

I wouldn't say too much...........

TPBM.........would rather listen to music than watch TV.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope - can't stand having music playing in the background, I either have to listen - or no music at all.
All else distracts me to the extent that I might freak out and chuck the radio out the window if it bothers me enough.

TPBM loves cars.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup especially the old Muscle cars.


TPBM.......is a quick typist.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup. Being an old online chatter'll teach you quickly how to type with speed. 

TPBM likes strawberries.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, especially strawberry shortcake.


TPBM........has a sweet tooth also.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup. I usually didn't have, but as I'm getting older, I've begun to like sweet stuff like chocolate, strawberries and such. *sigh*
I used to like salt stuff better, but that has changed. 

TPBM likes salty snacks too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like sweet and salty snacks, gain weight just thinking of eating that stuff though.

TPBM is going to put in a strenuous workout tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope, had enough of it at work today...

TPBM also had a strenuous day of work...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2009)

..does any other exist??????????

TPBM's last fun thing they did was.......


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2009)

...fix my poor bicycle. Chain popped off the other day. Nice to get it done, and I enjoyed fiddling with it, now that my buddies won't let me fiddle with their beemer motorcycles. 

TPBM likes Lolcats ‘n’ Funny Pictures of Cats – I Can Has Cheezburger?.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2009)

Who doesn't??

TPBM is one of the few who doesn't...


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

Never before heard of this...so...at a loss...

TPBM, like me, is enjoying a rare night off. In fact I have tonight AND tomorrow morning off...wow...before a busy Friday night.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually, I've been on volutary lay-off since March30th. Go back Monday. And that sucks 'cause I still don't have everything done.


TPBM....has a lot of home projects also.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 25, 2009)

Just one.
Fill a 60 foot long by 3 foot wide by 3 to 4 foot deep trench with a shovel and wheelbarrow by the end of the summer.
It was supposed to be a trench for a retaining wall's footings. 

TPBM has a yard project of their own. 


Wheelsup


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah...clear some weeds....before they get out of control...

TPBM wishes they were on holidays....like me!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes I do, got 3 month to go before my week long vacation. Most time I've taken off in a row for several years.

TPBM has seen the inside of a prison/jail from the wrong side of the bars.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh yea. Back in my drinking days I was on a first name basis with the local cops. Never anything more serious than
public drunkenesss, tho....

TPBM has some college.....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 26, 2009)

Yep. I was on the career student program once upon a time.

TPBM loved college


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope, went for one semester and had to quit. Never liked school much, was more apt to learn things on my own terms.

TPBM likes spicy food served with a cold beverage.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 26, 2009)

Yep! Growing up in Texas, I was exposed to Mexican, and Cajun foods and Shiner Bock beer!

TPBM has been to the Spoetzl brewery in Shiner Texas.


----------



## Amsel (Jun 26, 2009)

I haven't been yet and don't know why. I only live down the road a bit. 

I enjoy the Texas ethnic towns of central Texas like TPBM.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm sure that I would mate.....

Did I mention that I'm off work for a week?

TPBM think that it's inconsiderate of me to mention that....


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, it's horrible for you to say such a thing while the rest of us slave away... 

TPBM is going away for a week somewhere this summer like me.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't remind me. I was going to drive to Saguaro Lake, just me and a kayak, for my birthday, but being unexpectedly ill wiped out my travel fund and now I just need to get back to work. 

TPBM loves solo adventures.


----------



## Amsel (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't mind solo adventures especially if they are challenging but not deadly. Like the last elk hunt I went on and was by myself searching for a blood trail and started being stalked by a large bear in some heavy brush. I was wishing I wasn't solo at the time but all turned out alright.

TPBM has had similar solo and worried experiences.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 26, 2009)

I was alone through a lot of adventures in Alaska, like doing aerobatics in a little restored Luscombe near a glacier, or taking a drive through a strip of wilderness that included a quote-unquote "bed and breakfast" where the bedrooms locked from the _outside_. And--I wasn't completely alone but I was cut off--I had an allergic reaction while in a cabin out in the bush where the only other pilots that could get me back to town had been drinking and the other one wasn't certified in the aircraft type and didn't want to risk his license. That was a long night...

Other than that, I try to seek out a great deal of solo adventures everywhere I go.

TPBM has a favorite lake to visit.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Haven't been on a lake, other than for Ice fishing for several years.
I love going out in the wilderness all by myself. No one to keep up with, or have keep up with me. Was stalked by a Coyote once while Turkey hunting, he though my calls were the real thing. No biggie. I was lost in the Colorado Rockies for around 9hours while Elk hunting. Was getting ready to find a spot to make a shelter and spend the night when I finally came across a logging road and found my way out.

TPBM is a city slicker and prefers to stay in town.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope. Like the town, love the countryside.

TPBM loves exploring the wilderness in nature.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, don't get out as much as I would like lately with the bad achilles acting up.

TPBM will tell us the most exiting thng that they have ever done.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2009)

Was in the Army when I was stuck in the middle of a bridge (one of those exercise thingys), which we were guarding, when I was almost run down by a train. Had to throw myself down on my stomach beside the track, while the train passed inches away from me....
This was during winter and the water below hadn't really frozen yet....rather exiting then I thought. 





TPBM gets the chill, looking at this pic....


----------



## sabrina (Jun 26, 2009)

Ugh....don't like prolonged cold...

TPBM, like me, needs to get out of bed before they waste their entire half day off.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope, been up and about for several hours. Lucky, that pic looks like Minnesota 9 months of the year. except for the Corsairs

TPBM is ready for a nice cold beer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2009)

Already had a few today, might pop out for another one.....

TPBM is looking forward to a nice and quiet weekend...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, going to hit an Traditional archery shoot with my nephew and hit the woodworking store looking for Cedar plank for a Cedar Strip Canoe I want to build, may even glue some stuff to the Guitar I'm building if time permits.

TPBM does not see the point in hanging around a crowded beach and laying in the sand.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 26, 2009)

Agreed...much rather be off by myself exploring the nooks and crannies of a lake.

TPBM gets irritated by young people trying to sound trendy by saying things like, "Word", "Phat", "Old Skool", or using "like" every other word.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, and they need to pull thier pants up and wear a belt, word out

TPBM thinks Sabrina and myself are Lone Wolves based on our last few TPBM comments.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 26, 2009)

No man or woman is an island. 

TPBM knows a lot about hunting.


----------



## Amsel (Jun 26, 2009)

I know how to _not_ hunt. 

TPBM knows how to hunt.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2009)

I know more than some, less than others. I know I'm going to have my work cut out for this falls hunting seasons.

TPBM is avid fisherperson.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 26, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> No man or woman is an island.



That's debatable.  Thumbs up, Bucksnort.

No, I don't know anything about hunting. I like archery, shooting, martial arts, etc. as sports in themselves.

TPBM has stepped up their fitness regiimen and is seeing results.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Unfortuantely have been going in the opposite direction. Achilles injury that refuses to heal properly has got me off my daily routine a bit. Going to dig out the bike this weekend and start mixing it into the daily exercise routine.

TPBM version of exercise is pressing the Channel Up/Down buttons on the remote


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2009)

Not really, more like moving a pint/dram from the bar to the mouth....

TPBM agrees...




Yes, I know.....I'm just a tiny wee bit intoxicated.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope. Walked 5 km (3 miles) today, and enjoyed it. Am not too keen on booze of any kind, although Jan prolly could get me to start drinking Guinness again... 

TPBM is looking forward to a nice, relaxed weekend.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope. The weekend is the busiest part of the workweek for me...a couple of twelve hour shifts on my feet followed by telecommuting when I get home.

TPBM also has a part-time job that's more like a hobby.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 26, 2009)

No M'dear, at the moment we are gainfully un-employed !

TPBM loves the job they have....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2009)

...at least that's what I keep repeating to myself as I walk to the light.

TPBM's favorite hobby is....


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Dirt track stock car racing. Adreniline rush for me.


TBBM... has more than one hobby.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 27, 2009)

You might say that:

Martial Arts 
Shooting 
Archery
Flying
Swimming
Writing (also job)
Hiking
Boating
Traveling 
Cooking
Gardening
Knife Throwing
Biking
Rollerblading
Fitness/Weightlifting
You might say I enjoy living in general. I've experienced enough to realize the value in life itself.

TPBM was taken aback by at least one of my hobbies.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 27, 2009)

Fitness/Weightlifting: i can remember spending a ton of time in the gym to stay in shape for football.

TPBM likes going to the gym...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2009)

Never really done that.....last time that I was really in a gym, was during my Army Ranger days.  

TPBM runs 10km every morning.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 27, 2009)

Not with my bad left knee.  (Thank God! I _hate _running!  )

TPBM has got no physical issues.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 27, 2009)

None other than being ugly

TPBM loves Jazz.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2009)

..and how I miss playing in Jazz Bands.

TPBM plays a musical instrument.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2009)

I wish....would love to play the guitar! 

TPBM is tone deaf....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2009)

Nope, will be playing a guitar again as soon as I am done building it.

TPBM is wasting away a Saturday morning.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, indeed!

TPBM isn't!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 27, 2009)

O yes I was.  (- it's saturday evening here...)

TPBM is relaxing, too.


----------



## Amsel (Jun 27, 2009)

Yup, and bored. Wish I was in Montana fishing.

TPBM is going fishing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2009)

Fly-fishing in NC in a couple of weeks, CANNOT WAIT!

TPBM has caught a trout before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2009)

Haven't caught anything for yonks, more than the occasional flu or any other bug....

TPBM has like me, has caught a week off from work.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM hasn't had any holidays in a while and doesn't look like they are going to get any soon...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 27, 2009)

...not until august/september. (My own choice).

TPBM is just as bored as me right now. (Bored almost senseless...)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2009)

Not overly bored right now...

TPBM is rarely bored...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, was bored this morning. Did not want to do much of anything so jumped in the truck and went for a drive in the countryside.

TPBm likes to hop in the car and drive to no where in particular every once and a while


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 27, 2009)

Nope. I don't have a car. 
And if I had the choice, I'd rather take a motorcycle, even in december-january. 

TPBM also likes winter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2009)

The Swedish winter that is....I WANT MY SNOW!!!

TPBM loves the snow too....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 27, 2009)

I like it well enough.
As long as I am looking at it from my front door and it is covering the mountains but not my yard.


TPBM agrees...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't mind the snow. Here in Va. Beach we seldom get it. When we do it's either a dusting or eight inches.

TPBM prefers the good old summertime...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 27, 2009)

I enjoy summertime, but I enjoy winter a little more, big skier. 

TPBM would love to fly an F4F wildcat.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 27, 2009)

_That _would be a very fast, noisy _and _expensive way of getting myself killed - but hey, it could be fun! 

TPBM likes cream in his/her coffee.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't drink coffee a lot, but when I do I usually put cream in sugar to get rid of the bad taste. 

TPBM is a heavy coffee drinker.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2009)

Only during work or school, never at home.

TPBM likes sweat ice tea.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 27, 2009)

Nope, I prefer my freshly ground, freshly made Kenya AA-coffee anytime. 

TPBM is an avid tea drinker.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2009)

Only when I've got a head cold, helps clear the nasal passages.

TPBM wonders how many pints Lucky will tip back whilst on Holiday.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope, don't care about how many he puts down. Only care if he has fun while doing it.


TPBM......can't wait for the morning to come.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope...this is the best part of my day...about 11:15PM when I get home, make dinner, cuddle up in bed watching my favorite shows, maybe take a midnight swim. But I don't like alarm clocks and I work again at 11:30 tomorrow afternoon. I know I can't complain...it's not 5AM or anything...but I'm just not a morning person!

TPBM likes a completely different schedule than their significant other.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2009)

Which is why I am still up at 2am and some change.

TPBM has never gotten a speeding ticket.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 28, 2009)

It's hard for us racers not to out the pedal to the metal in anything we drive. So the answer is .... oh yes I have.



TPBM......loves fast MOCHINES.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 28, 2009)

Sure do, that is why I have an IROC sitting in the garage. Ironically I have only been given one ticket in it.
All of the others have been in "family" cars.

TPBM owns a 1960's vintage muscle car.


Wheelsup


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 28, 2009)

No, I wish though. Actually, I would love to have a '71 Torino R/T with a Boss 429.


TPBM.........is a shade tree mechanic.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 28, 2009)

...I wish I had _something _to work on, as I love fiddling with mechanical stuff...*sigh*
(We call 'em "pearl gravel mechanics" here, after the white kind of tiny gravel stones used around so many houses.  )

TPBM has got a decent garage/hangar to work in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM would like a slice of our new Aussie X-lotto record Tuesday night...90million!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 28, 2009)

Sure would. BTW, the Va. Mega Millions Lottery, Friday, was 94 Million and no winner.

TPBM doesn't play the lottery....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jun 28, 2009)

You're right, I don't. I hate gamble games

TPBM likes to do strippoker


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2009)

Only with some of the Lassies from the breaking news thread!

TPBM agrees!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2009)

Yup. even bought a marked deck! 

TPBM once lost a game of strip poker.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope, never played, and thank god for that. I suck at poker. 

TPBM sucks at poker as well.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Won some, lost some.


TPBM.......hates Monday's.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 29, 2009)

Same as the other days for this workaholic.  

TPBM is considering a change in the workplace.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope...happy where I am..thankyou.

TPBM still has some Eight track tapes!!??


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 29, 2009)

Ha Nope. I even got rid of all my cassettes

TPBM likes older music better than newer music


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep, much of the new stuff is either so perverted or over produced that I can't listen to it. 

TPBM has big plans for the 4th of July Weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2009)

Just a day like any other day....

TPBM has heard about and will tell us about Sub Rosa....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 29, 2009)

Dunno whatever it is.
TPBM is looking forward to snow and christmas.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking forward to the skiing season!

TPBM is as well...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope, trying to enjoy the two months on Non-Winter we get here in Minnesota.

TPBM finds themselves hoping for a major, day long power outage at thier workplace today.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 29, 2009)

That would be AWESOME

TPBM is hoping for the same thing


----------



## Amsel (Jun 29, 2009)

I always hope for such luck, but it seems that many people in the office are out today, so I might leave early like TPBM.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope, gotta put in my 8 hours, not much to do at work today and I'm afraid the rest of the week looks the same.

TPBM hates when it's slow at work as it makes for a long day.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Definitely. 


TPBM......wishes work was only 4hrs a day 4 days a week.


----------



## Amsel (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats how I work! I am all business from 10-2.

TPBM has to regularly put in over 40 hours a week.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 29, 2009)

With both of my jobs. 


TPBM.....still hasn't found their dream job yet.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2009)

But as soon as Kate Beckingsale starts returning my call.........!!

TPBM thinks the most beautiful woman in the world is....


----------



## Amsel (Jun 29, 2009)

Naomi Watts

TPBM agrees


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope. Dita Von Teese, in my opinion.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Have a soft spot for Dita I have to admit...  

TPBM missed breakfast this morning....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope, for once. 

TPBM has had his/her breakfast today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sure thing!

TPBM is Maria....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2009)

Surely you can't be serious!

TPBM will complete this classic line........


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 30, 2009)

I can! And don't call me Surely!

TPBM has never seen Airplane.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2009)

Been a while, great movie when you just don't want to use your brain. 

TPBM prefers Animal House.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2009)

Haven't seen it...

TPBM mainly watches comedy movies when they are not watching a war movie...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually, don't really watch to much TV/Movies in general, too much other stuff to keep me occupied.

TPBM watches way too much television and has a permanant butt impression in thier couch/chair.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope, the butt impression is in my pc/office chair. 
The sofa has an Entire-Me-In-My-Full-Length-impression instead. 

TPBM has a truckload of historical information about Adolf Galland that they would _love _to share with me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint you there Maria....

TPBM is in a good mood today....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope, saving my good mood for the upcoming 3 day weekend. Today, I'm just hoping to get through the day without being hauled away in a little (maybe not so little) white jacket with tie behind your back sleeves.

TPBM is sore all over from thier latest workout.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Workout?? 

TPBM will explain....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2009)

In your case it would be lifting your glass of beer to your mouth repeatedly

TPBM is ready for happy hour.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2009)

Always!

TPBM is no longer drinking


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

When pigs fly and h*ll has freezed over.....still, do it responsibly. 

TPBM hasn't had lunch today.....


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 30, 2009)

Indeed, not.

TPBM is having steak for dinner tonite.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope, probably just a salad, trying to drop 30#'s by the end a September.

TPBM has doubts as to my weight loss goals.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a tad, just a wee bit, somewhat, slightly intoxicated to doubt anytning....

TPBM would say that I'm plastered, wasted, bombed etc....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2009)

Are ever not slightly under the influence...

TPBM thinks Jan is heading towards alcoholism...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not at all old boy....far from it!

TPBM disagrees....


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nah. Nothing wrong with indulging into certain nectars in life.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 30, 2009)

Agreed. Live your life, this isn't a trial period. Whatever floats your boat.

TPBM would like to BE floating a boat right now, as would I.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2009)

WIth a fishing pole in one hand, and a scotch in the other.

TPBM baits his own hook.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Used to...ages ago. 

TPBM needs to go camping....in need of a break.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep, hope to do some camping, fishing, hiking, and biking this weekend. Would "float a boat" like Sabrina says, but I sold it several years ago. Looking at buying a Kayak/Canoe Hybrid to fish and paddle around in.

TPBM has hiked in the Colordo Rockies, as I will be in September.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope. Don't like hiking per say , but I do like to track animal prints to see what I end up eye to eye with.


TPBM.....likes to get away to the country every now and then.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2009)

Nah...bit of a city boy...

TPBM loves to sleep under the stars...


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes i do. 

TPBM.........prefers night rather than day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2009)

Not that bothered....

Maaan, would love to get out in the Rockies for a few.....well, days!

TPBM got a traffic ticket recently....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope, haven't got one yet,and I don't want one. I have had a couple of accidents within a month, though. 

TPBM has never had any accidents with his/her car.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2009)

Only 2 pretty minor ones...years ago...

TPBM has had a family member borrow and write off their car....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope, I'm pretty good at that myself, two cars written off and one motorcycle. Should have been dead after the first car accident, wished I was dead after the motorcycle accident. All better now, well, kinda

TPBM would like to go for a ride with me in my latest automobile


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2009)

Only if I can ride in the rumble-seat !! It does have a rumble-seat, doesn't it ??

TPBM has never ridden in a rumble-seat...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2009)

I've never rode in one, but I have sat in one.

TPBM would love to have a car from the 30's


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2009)

Sure, or the 40's, 50's, 60's. Would l0ve to have a stock 50 or 51 Mercury or 55 Oldsmobile Holiday 98, Charles you got a Merc you could sell me?

TPBM still listens to thier old Vinyl records.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2009)

Haven't got any 

TPBM has a large vinyl collection...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 1, 2009)

Did once upon a time. They were pretty beat up, though and I traded them for about 3 CDs.

TPBM has never owned a turntable.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope, I still have the turntable I bought when I was 16.
It still works too. 

TPBM has been to French Lick, Indiana.


Wheels


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 1, 2009)

Um...No. Never heard of it.

TPBM has been to Cut and Shoot, Texas.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 1, 2009)

Same here never heard of it.
(Mine was a Larry Bird reference.)

TPBM never heard of either town


Wheels


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has been on Oh My God Road in Southwestern Colorado.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 1, 2009)

Yep! Years ago.

TPBM has been to Luchenbach, Texas imortalized by Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has been outside their own country...


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope. Costs too much for me.



TPBM........wishes they could visit another country.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2009)

There's a few that I'd like to see yes....

TPBM has had a quiet day....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2009)

Very Quiet !! I did almost nothing today, it was much too hot to work outside, so I did things inside.

TPBM gets sluggish when it gets hot outside....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yup....

TPBM doesn't like the heat that they're having....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't mind it, it is quite welcome...

TPBM prefers cold dank days to warm sunny ones...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bit of both mate....

TPBM can't swim....


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes I can.



TPBM......loves pool parties.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes!

TPBM would rather be on a beach


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2009)

In a house on the beach, having a pool party, thank you very much....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2009)

I lived on the beach for 3 years (ok, very close to the beach) and I hated it.

TPBM will tell us what a truffel is.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 1, 2009)

No, I won't.



TPBM ....will though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2009)

A fungus that the French train pigs to find (who came up with that idea??????)

TPBM like fungus/mushrooms


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely......NOT!


TPBM.....likes them on pizza.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2009)

Ditto...absolutely not!!

TPBM dislikes cleaning their swimming pool...


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I know I would hate it if I had one.


TPBM........has a pool.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2009)

I wish! 

TPBM can alot of card tricks....


----------



## sabrina (Jul 2, 2009)

It's on my list of self-improvements.  

TPBM can loop an airplane (and land to tell about it)


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 2, 2009)

That'd be a sure and expensive way of getting myself killed. 

TPBM can't fly anything.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2009)

Eerrmmmm.....I can fly a kite, does that count?

TPBM will tell.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sure does, I flew over the handlebars of my motorcyle and traveled a long distance before making a successful, although most painful landing. Probably did a couple snap roll in mid air. Does that count?

TPBM is glad they were not on the back seat of my bike for that trip.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 2, 2009)

O yes.

TPBM loves going to the beach on a hot summer day.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2009)

Nope.... me and Va. Beach do not get along. Too much noise [boom-boxes], too much riff-raff [beach bums]
and very little parking space. Rather hit the neighbor's pool.

TPBM can't swim....

Charles


----------



## Amsel (Jul 2, 2009)

I can swim sir, just looks like I can't as I dog paddle across the beachfront.

TPBM is a natural.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nope, never could swim very well. Not comfartable in the water at all. 

TPBM is going to throw something on the BBQ this weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nope....sorry!

TPBM can't wait for the Ashes to start....


----------



## Amsel (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't know, TPBM will explain what and why.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2009)

What and Why are words used to preface a question? Simple enough

TPBM thinks that is a good answer


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep, will do for me...

TPBM will provide a better answer...


----------



## Amsel (Jul 2, 2009)

Whats on the pit?

TPBM will explain


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2009)

I think Lucky may be refering to Charcoal Asches to form so he can start cooking?

TPBM thinks Lucky has gone off the deep end, or has had one too many Guinnesses today, or both


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 2, 2009)

Not personally, but will eat some.

TPBM will tell why THEIR version of BBQ is the best.


----------



## Amsel (Jul 2, 2009)

Southeast Texas barbeque, Slow cooked, smoked brisket over mesquite. Chicken quarters, ranchstyle beans, potato salad, pico de gallo, with tortillas. Need I say more?

TPBM disagrees


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 2, 2009)

My mouth is watering as we speak. Makes me homesick. Can't stand NC BBQ.

TBPM prefers cooking to eating.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nope, I do like cooking. Looks like the diet be damned this weekend and some pork spareribs are going on the smoker this weekend!!!

TPBM thinks good BBQ can be made in the oven or crockpot (blasphemy)!!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 2, 2009)

Nope. I don't even like gas grills.

TPBM prefers their potato salad w/ mayo over mustard.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 2, 2009)

I just take potato salad with some salt, I know a little weird. 

TPBM thinks Flight 19's loss(Bermuda Triangle) was due to pilot error.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2009)

or the extreme lack of altitude.

TPBM prefers cole slaw over potato salad.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2009)

No doubt about it in my retired military mind. The flight leader made error after error and would not listen to his
squadron mates. Some day they will find the remains of the aircraft...... waaaaaayy off course.

TPBM puts salt on everything !

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 2, 2009)

Pretty much. 

TPBM is retired.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 3, 2009)

Nope, just tired. 

TPBM is tired too.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Yup. Just got back from Summer Nationals Late Model racing. GAWD am I covered in track dust. But I love it. Going to take a shower. 


TPBM......also believes a warm/hot shower is relaxing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2009)

....and I only get out when I run out of hot water. (note to self, get bigger hot water heater)

TPBM hates cold showers.


----------



## sabrina (Jul 3, 2009)

Sure do, yet I can tolerate a swim in a chilly lake quite easily. 

TPBM is a reader and will tell what their favorite genre/author is.


----------



## A4K (Jul 3, 2009)

TERRY PRATCHETT


TPBM likes his books even more than a big clock!


----------



## sabrina (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry, never read him. I have a very large and eclectic book collection but I adore Gary Jennings' Aztec series.

TPBM has a clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## A4K (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry no...

Terry Pratchett is an English fiction /Humour author, genre similar to that of Douglas Adams of 'The hitchhiker's guide to the Galaxy' fame...

(Example: The author's description inside the front cover used to start 'Terry Pratchett was born in 1948 and is still not dead...'  )


TPBM's favourite author is...?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 3, 2009)

J. Rowling, J. M. Auel, S. Ambrose and A. Galland. 

TPBM knows who I've mentioned here.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry, havn't had the pleasure, altho Rowling is the Harry Potter author, and I suspect A. Galland was the Luftwaffe
ace, Adolf.

TPBM is an avid reader, mostly of WW-II stuff....

Charles


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Sorry, havn't had the pleasure, altho Rowling is the Harry Potter author, and I suspect A. Galland was the Luftwaffe
> ace, Adolf.
> 
> TPBM is an avid reader, mostly of WW-II stuff....
> ...



I admit to a soft spot but only non fiction however I do like a bit of period action and Im a sucker for a good si-fi if it has a good twist in the tail.

TPBM loves Marvel comics


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2009)

Used to...have read them for years! 

TPBM used to play street hockey...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM played on the streets everyday when they were growing up...


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 3, 2009)

Street hockey!  Not every day though, fairly often in the summer.

TPBM doesn't understand any form of hockey.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2009)

I understand some...

TPBM has heard about Edgar Cayce.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2009)

If it's the one I'm thinking of, sure have (he was kinda out there at times).

The TPBM will know what I'm thinking....


----------



## sabrina (Jul 3, 2009)

The guy who claimed he was a psychic? 

TPBM will share their own eccentricities (which we all have...)


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ummm.....not sure I want too.



TPBM......might share theirs.


----------



## trackend (Jul 4, 2009)

What a rude Thinks

Thinks "i wonder if TPBM ever listened to The Goons"


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 4, 2009)

....whatever the Goons were...*shrugs*

TPBM would love to go and get a big, cold ice cream cone right now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sure, why not....

TPBM enjoys a big plate of pasta every now and then....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 4, 2009)

Mmmyum, had one last night when visiting a buddy. *stomach rumble*

TPBM loves italian food.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2009)

Love it, esp the seafood dishes.

TPBM's favorite food is Mexican.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2009)

Nope...never had it...

TPBM eats anything thats put in front of them!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2009)

Nope....never liked fish for some odd reason! 

TPBM is in need of a B-I-G medium rare steak...


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Actually , I like mine medium cooked but, HELL YEAH!


TPBM.........is cokin' out tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 4, 2009)

Eating out, yes, cooking out, no. We're heading to Portsmouth, Va. to eat at Dennis' Spaghetti Steak House. Dennis
is a Greek gentleman, who runs a very fine restaurant. Saturday's special is fried flounder.....

TPBM would like to join me...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't like fish that much Mr. C, but since it's you....

TPBM need to buy a new pair of shoes....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2009)

Nope, not at the moment...

TPBM needs to buy new clothes...


----------



## Amsel (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes I do. Just got a nice promotion at work and need to dress the part a bit better to work with clients.

TPBM needs to send their boots to be repaired.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 4, 2009)

Nope, think I'm all set. 

TPBM believes in ghosts.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope. Not of that mind.


TPBM.......see's ghosts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope... Love everything about ghosts and spirits etc. But I wouldn't want to meet one, I think! 

TPBM believes in ghosts as well....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2009)

Dunno about that?

TPBM is undecided as well....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2009)

Yup. I have never experienced anything when it comes to ghosts, even though my grandmother and me made an agreement that if any one of us died before the other, the one who died should try to get in touch with the other person from "the other side".
Well - I haven't heard from her yet, and she died many years ago by now. 

TPBM don't really care about ghost stories.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 5, 2009)

No, not a big fan of the "super-natural". Like me,

TPBM prefers the "au natural"

Charles


----------



## trackend (Jul 5, 2009)

You've been looking again Charles.
I only go commando if its really nice weather, jumping through the ice like those Ruskie guys do in the middle of winter is certainly not for me.

TPBM has been Ice fishing and got kicked in the Ice hole


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM enjoys cold water swimming...


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Uh.....no.



TPBM.......hates to be around water. (ocean , pool, etc.)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2009)

Enjoy it if the water is warm enough...

TPBM is afraid of water...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope absolutly love it. If reincarnation is true, I was in the British Navy during the age of sail.

TPBM believes in reincarnation


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2009)

Almost, I'd like to believe in it, as it has a certain poetic logic, but I'm not sure.

TPBM loves swimming.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes I do ! Have had the honor of swimming in six of the seven seas, plus quite a few bays. Never made it to the 
Antarctic Ocean. I have even swam in NY's East River !!!

TPBM has a fear of water [except in his bourbon].....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope....no fear of water here Mr. C.

TPBM doesn't like spiders....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope, they get caught, then they're put outside with a verbal warning not to show up in my apartment again, and then they're let loose.
I'm not so sure that it helps, though. 

TPBM is not afraid of spiders.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope... Same here, catch them and let them loose.

TPBM loves the tunder....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2009)

...struck! AC/DC ROCKS!

TPBM once drove a tank.


----------



## Pong (Jul 6, 2009)

......in his dreams. 

TPBM's first car was a Beetle.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope...stepped on one once..

TPBM has eaten bugs...and will tell us just what...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope, no bugs. But have eaten Minnows, Porcupine, Racoon, Turtle, and Lutefisk though.

TPBM thinks it's just wrong to cure a fish in a substance that can kill you (Lye), and then eat it!!! Crazy Norwegians


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2009)

...don't forget the Swedes, we have it too AND Surströmming!  I agree though.

TPBM has tried Surströmming....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 6, 2009)

No way!!! 
Any "food" that can make a tin can explode, is definitely _not _edible in my opinion! 

TPBM loves salami.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, but try not to eat too much of it.

TPBM thinks the reason the Vikings went on raiding voyages was to find better things to eat


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope - curiosity, and new stuff to discover, trade and looking for new land, mayhap.

TPBM don't give a toss about vikings.


----------



## sabrina (Jul 6, 2009)

Actually, I'm interested in anything historical...it's part of who we are and where we're going.

TPBM knows what Tenochtitlan is. (without wikipedia  )


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2009)

It's what you get when you multiply Chtitlan by 10? Sorry, I couldn't help myself

TPBM doesn't think that's the corrent answer and will give the right one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Have no idea buddy! Think that I'll wait for Sabrina to explain....

TPBM still remember the Kennedy murder in '63 and where they were when it happened....


----------



## sabrina (Jul 6, 2009)

It's a little hazy considering I wasn't born yet. I can say that I'll always remember how I heard of the 9/11 attacks.

TPBM has just as poor a grasp of history as the two people above me...no offense.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2009)

No offense taken, I think. I had to Google Tenochtitlan though. 

TPBM has not been to an airshow in several years.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope, was at one last year...

TPBM has never been to an airshow...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2009)

TPBM is going to a carshow....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 6, 2009)

...not if I can avoid it...cars are booooooooring...

TPBM would love to go to a motorcycle show.


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2009)

Certainly would last one I went to was all custom bikes and bikini girls with little over the shoulder double boulder holders and nips like spark plugs.

TPBM is now imagining what I just described


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn Straight I am..................................Oh sorry,


TPBM.... has problems with the same type of distractions.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 6, 2009)

Mmmmno...motorcycles are distracting alright...ladies...nope. 
But some of the young, handsome, fit, tanned male bike riders in tight leathers are distractions alright. 

TPBM wouldn't know what I mean.


----------



## sabrina (Jul 6, 2009)

Probably not...very picky. Only see a man I really like once in a blue moon. 

TPBM dated a lot while in the single life.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope, most of the Women I want to date can run faster than me and get away

TPBM understands Women completely and will fill the rest of us in


----------



## sabrina (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure one of the requirements for joining this forum is that you have to be human.

TPBM can't cook beyond making a pre-mixed pancake.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 6, 2009)

O yes I *burp*..sorry...can! 

TPBM couldn't find his way around the kitchen, if it wasn't for the beer-filled fridge...Jaaaaaaan???


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2009)

Well unlike Jan, I think I manage alright...

TPBM struggles to imagine Jan, finding anything in the kitchen except beer and whisky...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope, I'd be the wingman helping.

TPBM is really getting sick and tired about this Michael Jackson coverage.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn straight again. Being a metal/hard rock fan , never got into his music.


TPBM......thinks there should be more coverage.


----------



## Pong (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes...Well the TV is broken and won't have to watch it anyway.

TPBM has thrown beer bottles at someone.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope - I've been practising shooting at beer- and sodacans, though.

TPBM has done that, too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope, sorry...

TPBM thinks that Jan is.....wait a minute here....that's me! D*mn! Fooled again!  For your information, I can perfectly well find my way around it that big room with that big thing that magically clean stuff AND that gizmo that gets so nice and warm, like a miny sauna.....what's it called again?

Oh! Look! Beer!


TPBM enjoys Monopoly and other games...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 7, 2009)

I play almost all games

TPBM spends too much time on Facebook or MySpace.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Do not belong to MySpace, and the only time I go to Facebook is when the Forum is down.
Neither one is 'my thing'....

TPBM watches the 'soaps' on TV....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Not on your life. 

TPBM feels like warmed over death today.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2009)

No.... actually I feel pretty good. Been hobbling around without my cane for a couple of hours.

TPBM is in an extremely good mood, today...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope, not today. 

TPBM will tell me something that will change my mood this morning.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh okay then:

The bad thing about us women is: PMS.
The good thing about us is: We've got boobs! 

TPBM is in a fairly good mood today.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 7, 2009)

Now I am! 

TPBM is sick of the weather where they're from.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 7, 2009)

O yes - too hot and too humid.
I prefer 15-20 C and dry weather, not 22-30 C and humid.

TPBM is going to fly today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2009)

I wish...

TPBM has flown recently...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 7, 2009)

Does IL2 count? 

TPBM will answer.


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

er no it does'nt count 

TPBM 
has flown in a bi plane


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope, but would like to go for a ride in a PT-17 someday.

TPBM has more money in the bank than they know what to do with and will send me some.


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

Indeed I have its right up to the slot on his back 
Ill send some off to you pronto what's the current exchange rate for 20 pence in US dosh

TPBM will tell us


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't have a clue.....

TPBM knows...

Charles


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

No I dont thats why I asked Charles 
but TPBM is a monetary genius and will gives us a full rundown on the current economic situation in Mombasa


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Probably the same or worse than the rest of the World.

TPBM wonders why we all keep posting in the TPBM thread?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, kinda

TPBM wants this thread closed, buried, and forgotten.


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

no it must be the longest running thread we have 
and I enjoy completely pointless waffle I have a degree in it

TPBM likes waffles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mmmm, Waffles.

TPBM is going to watch a Movie tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has been to the cinema recently...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope. It's been so long since I was in a movie theater, I've forgotten what it''s like.....

TPBM is a star gazer....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2009)

Have been all my life since I visited an Observatory as a youngster.

TPBM owns a telescope.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope. But just bought myself my very first DLSR camera today.

TPBM owns one too.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope. I have an old Mavica.



TPBM......isn't much of a shutterbug.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 7, 2009)

Not really, no.

TPBM likes peanut butter, jelly, and banana sanwiches.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope - too fat for me. I prefer a cheese with radishes on dark rye bread any time instead.

TPBM likes radishes too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2009)

Yup - they are some zesty lil guys. 

TPBM like mayo on their peanut butter banana sandwiches. (YUM)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 8, 2009)

Can't say I do, though I usually just have peanut butter on my sandwich. 

TBPM loves peanut butter.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 8, 2009)

It's ok, but I prefer meat sandwiches. Like a Dagwood sandwich.



TPBM........likes big meat sanwiches also.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, My tastebuds don't reject a lot. 

TPBM is a picky eater.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2009)

Eerrrmmmmm.....I eat Haggis! 

TPBM prefer brown over white bread....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, I like the darker breads better. 

TPBM has a cure for my chronic foot pain.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry old boy, but no....

TPBM has heard about H. H. Holmes and will tell us....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2009)

that he was a busy man, and had one hell of a hotel in Chicago.

TPBM will know what he did for a living.


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2009)

Medic 
TPBM will tell us his first victims name


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2009)

Benjamin Pitezel and his three children, Nellie, Howard Alice ???

TPBM knows for sure...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2009)

Nope...sorry?

TPBM will have to come up with the answer!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2009)

Moe, Larry, and Curly

TPBM agrees


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 9, 2009)

Yup.

TPBM likes Laurel Hardy.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2009)

I do

TPBM was a fan of Buster Keaton


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2009)

Not a fan, Mon Ami, but I do remember him and his brand of slapstick comedy. I remember that crazy hat !!!

TPBM watches sitcoms on TV....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2009)

Some, not many.

TPBM still watches old Bugs Bunny cartoons.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 9, 2009)

Shhhhhh! Be bery, bery quiet. I'm hunting wabbits!

TPBM can imitate characters from WB cartoons!


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2009)

Never I am Bugs Bunny so cant imitate myself that reminds me I must get my teeth sorted out sometime

TPBM looks like Elmer Fudd


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 9, 2009)

No, but my last name is Ulmer, and my brother's teacher used to call him Ulmer Fudd.

TPBM looks like him though.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM looks like someone famous/well known...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2009)

Indeed I do....me!  Seriously though, I wish! 

TPBM will tell us the name of this lovely lass....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2009)

Not that I am aware of.... You've seen the Charles Atlas weightbuilding ads ?? I'm the 'before'..... 130 pounds
soaking wet !!

TPBM would like to lose weight....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2009)

Why that's Martha Vickers of course

TPBM wonders how I knew that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2009)

Do tell.....

TPBM will spill the beans.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just solid detective work Right click on the picture and see if there is name to the file.

TPBM thinks I'm smarter that the average Bear


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey, BooBoo!

TPBM understands this obscure reference to Americana.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 9, 2009)

Nope.
Ich bin ein...european, or something.  (I ran out of german language...*giggle* )

TPBM speaks better german than me. Not that it takes much to outdo me in this skill...*snort*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe 35 years ago when I lived there.

TPBM has lived on another continent before.


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2009)

Continent? more like a different planet most of the time 

TPBM has a wish list of places to visit before they pop their clogs and will list them for us


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, so many places to visit. Fjord's and Mountains of Norway, Beer Gardens of Germany, Landing Beaches of Normandy in France and retrace the route my Uncle traveled with the 83rd Infantry in WWII, Safari in Africa just to name a few.

TPBM would like to come along on my world wide sight seeing trip.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2009)

Correct a mundo, Lee.... Just would like to visit Australia before I cash in. Hope I make it, some day.

TPBM would like to travel to the south Pacific....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2009)

Bot would I - I could use a few idiot-free days.

TPBM would like to as well.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, to go visit a bunch of crash sites.

TPBM would like to visit Australia...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes I would. I had relatives that lived there in the 70's

TPBM is going on vacation soon.


Wheels
------------------------

Here you go Diddy


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Only if they offer another voluntary lay-off again.


TPBM........wishes they could set their own work hours.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yup AND pay....don't forget holidays!

TPBM is hawing some mates over for some healthy poker this weekend....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2009)

Mmmm...No!

TPBM has no idea what they are going to do this weekend?


----------



## Pong (Jul 10, 2009)

Nope...Going to my grandma's house.

TPBM is Jan...Probably.


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2009)

NEJ, NEJ!!!!! 

...I'd like half his model accessories though!

TPBM would too!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM would never say no to anything that is gifted to them...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2009)

Depends what it is mate....

TPBM is shattered, knackered.....exhausted.


----------



## Pong (Jul 11, 2009)

Nein...I wouldn't be on the internet if I was exhausted.

Most of the hair on the TPBM is white.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope not yet...

TPBM is balding...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope still going strong...

TPBM has been bald for some time....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has got brown hair.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2009)

Sure do.

TPBM today is going to celebrate the Chinese National Maritime Day.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 11, 2009)

Of course !! Myself, Bucky and Lucky will all hoist our glasses and give them a hardy "Hip, Hip, Hoorah" !!!

TPBM with give us the first two lines of their national anthem, in their native language....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 11, 2009)

*Gets up, stands straight and starts singing*
Der er et yndigt land,
Det står med brede bøge...

TPBM will do the same.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2009)

Nah......

TPBM still has a black and white TV stashed away...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2009)

With a massive 150mm picture tube!

TPBM knows of a good use for one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2009)

Boat anchor?

TPBM has another use!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2009)

If it works, you could always watch TV on it !! It it doesn't, there's always target practice with your favorite 10 guage
shotgun, with 00 buckshot...

TPBM Has one of those BIG, wall mounted, plasma TV sets......

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has a home cinema...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 12, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has finished doing his/her laundry today, like me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yup....

TPBM still has a pile to do...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2009)

Just fold and fold and fold............... Alot could be said for people who live in nudist colonies.

TPBM would rather do laundry then clean the house.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Done both today....none very amusing.

TPBM is bored out of his nuts....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2009)

No, with the missus out of town for the past six days, I was busy yesterday and today.

TPBM has a maid/housekeeper...

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 12, 2009)

No, I'm actually a part -time HK. 


TPBM......might have to work a second job.


----------



## Amsel (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't have any time for a second job. My first one takes up all my day.

I wish I could get paid for studying WWII like TPBM


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wouldn't that be nice.


TPBM....had a crappy day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Only just started here....so far so good. 

TPBM could NOT sleep last night....


----------



## Pong (Jul 13, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM was a math whiz or science geek in high school.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2009)

Nah....just your average student...

TPBM has blown sh!t up in the science lab at school.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 13, 2009)

Unfortinately, I never have been in a science lab, at school. We had General Science, but did our stuff from a book.

TPBM has the "Monday Morning Blues"...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, tired, throbbing ankle, and another work week ahead, I hate Monday mornings.

TPBM is a morning person.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 13, 2009)

Nah!

TPBM is intrigued by traveling somewhere off the wall, like me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sure, why not....

_Some people say I'm a no 'count. Others say I'm no good.
But I'm just a nat'ral-born travelin' man, 
doin' what I think I should, 
O, yeah. Doin' what I think I should...._

TPBM will continue....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 13, 2009)

_And I don't give a damn about a greenback dollar, spend it as fast as I can.
For a wailin' song and a good guitar, the only things that I understand, poor boy, the only things that I understand.
When I was a little baby, my momma said, "Hey, son. Travel where you will and grow to be a man
And sing what must be sung, poor boy. Sing what must be sung."_

TPBM can't sing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Errmmmm....well.

TPBM think that they have a nice voice for singing though....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 13, 2009)

Cat's in the neighborhood seem to like it

TPBM makes up thier own lyrics to songs.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 13, 2009)

Ha, yeah I do that all the time. It cracks my wife up.

TPBM sings in the shower


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 13, 2009)

Indeed! And in the car, and....

TPBM can sing falsetto.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 13, 2009)

Not without making the local dogs howl. 

TPBM can't sing to save his/her life.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM see themself as a good singer...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2009)

NOT! I once tried out for a musical and was asked to stop singing.

TPBM once tried out for the theatre.


----------



## A4K (Jul 14, 2009)

No way! I'd make even the Phantom of the Opera look like a Marx Brothers film! 

TPBM is big into the theatre.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2009)

Errmmmm....NOT!

TPBM like think that they're in the hip crowd....


----------



## A4K (Jul 14, 2009)

NEGATIVE ! I was never one of the 'cool guys'. Just as well, most were a pack of d!ckheads in my experience.


TPBM is a big Swedish jobby lost in the Scottish highlands...


----------



## Pong (Jul 14, 2009)

Nope, it ain't Jan. But I am lost in the heart in the smoky, hustle and bustle of Manila.

TPBM is thinking of what to say to the TPBH(Him or her. Whatever)


----------



## ccheese (Jul 14, 2009)

Nope.... Usually don't have a problem coming up with something for TPBM.....

TPBM fancy's himself a comic.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2009)

Far from it Mr C....

TPBM, like me, watches NCIS...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 14, 2009)

All the time..... my favorite drama. I kinda like the history channel and the military channel, too.

TPBM watched the special, on the History Channel, about Tex Hill and the AVG...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Missed it, don't have Cable.

TPBM is recovering form thier latest workout.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I skated 40 km last night, does that count?

TPBM is sitting in the sun right now.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nope it's been damp, cloudy, and rainy all day.

TPBM knows who killed Kenny on South Park.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 14, 2009)

Who didn't??? 

TPBM knows all about South Park.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2009)

Know a bit...

TPBM has seen every episode of South Park...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually, have not seen any !! Don't know what type of show it is. But,

TPBM will tell it all.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2009)

Cartoon based in a fictional town (South Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)...

TPBM will tell all their favourite TV program...


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Criminal Minds.


TPBM.... is more of a sci-fi person.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Not really, but I do watch some Sci-Fi....

TPBM like me rather watch classic hard boiled detective movies....30's and 40's etc.


----------



## Pong (Jul 15, 2009)

If there's nothing else to watch...

TPBM is into 30s to 50s horror movies.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2009)

Errr, not really, like my Sci-fi though....

TPBM is into John Wayne Westerns...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2009)

Absolutely. I have DVD's of him in his role as "Singin' Sandy", circa 1930.

TPBM knows how many 'side-kicks' John Wayne had....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Jul 15, 2009)

None...it'd be a brave man who'd try and kick John Wayne in the side, or anywhere else!

Why did the John Wayne brand of toilet paper fail?
It was rough, tough, and wouldn't take no sh!t from nobody!

TPBM thinks that was the worst joke they've ever heard..!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 15, 2009)

Pretty close.

TPBM will share a good joke.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2009)

Received this in the mail today: What's the best 10 years of a blonde's life? 

4th grade..... Thank you thank you.

TPBM loves comedy clubs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2009)

They're good for a laugh or two.....aren't they?

TPBM is not in a laughing mood...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2009)

Not really, in too much pain.

TPBM is starting a project that may be a bit over thier head.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2009)

Nope, all mine are easily controlled.

TPBM needs to mow the grass.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes I do, been ignoring it for a while due to the heat.

TPBM has been to the National Museum of the USAF - Home


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep, don't really want to do it though...

TPBM doesn't enjoy cutting the grass...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 16, 2009)

Au Contraire, my friend. With the new riding mower, the grass cutting is a breeze.....

TPBM doesn't have a lawn to cut.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep, but someone else usually mows it.

TPBM carries some form of personal protection wherever (weapon, not the other form of protection) they go.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2009)

Not wherever I go, but only some places

TPBM needs to get their CHL.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2009)

I assume you mean CCL, Concealed Carry Lisc? If so then yes I do. I better do it pretty soon.

TPBM is going on vacation soon and tell us about it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2009)

I wish....

TPBM is stuck in the 80's....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2009)

Most of me, my hair however..........

TPBM still has his vinyl record collection.


----------



## Pong (Jul 16, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM was addicted to Super Mario when he was a kid.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 16, 2009)

How do I play this TPBM game? 
It looks fun.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Answer the bottom remark. Then create your own remark for the next person. Like................

No , I was into Subroc and Midway 1942.


TPBM.............admits to having some sort of obsession about something or someone.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, Kate Beckingsale.......

TPBM thiks she ia beautiful as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can't say that I was....

TPBM enjoys a game of Poker every now and then.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

Five card stud anyone??? 

TPBM is hopeless at playing poker.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 17, 2009)

Never really cared for it.


TPBM enjoys playing the slot machines....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

Not really - too boring.

TPBM loves pasta.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, had some yesterday.

TPBM likes Mac Cheese...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2009)

Prefer a good steak!

TPBM agrees!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2009)

Of course!

TPBM agrees that there is nothing like a good steak...


----------



## A4K (Jul 17, 2009)

...not if you're a Vampire!

TPBM agrees that tax men and politicians come from a long line of vampires...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Without a doubt, Lawyers are right in line as well.

TPBM enjoys paying thier taxes, since they know thier Government will do a bang up job spending it ( I was barely able to type that without loosing my breakfast BTW).


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 17, 2009)

Um....No.

TPBM prefers chicken to steak.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope, a good Steak is hard to beat.

TPBM uses Ketchup on thier Steak.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2009)

No ! Why spoil the taste of a good steak ??? 

TPBM doesn't like green vegetables.....

Charles


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 17, 2009)

I like green vegetables.

TPBM dosnt have a computer printer.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

O yes, in fact I've got three. 

TPBM is using linux.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope, used to load it on some laptops at work though.

TPBM thinks someone on the board has an major motorcycle obsession


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has a yellow house.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2009)

As a matter of fact, I do. It's a rather light yellow..... Just happen to have a recent pic...

TPBM couldn't carry a tune if it had handles...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope, well maybe if it had handles Nice home Charles, has charactor. Always liked the looks of this style house as compared to split levels.

TPBM want's to have thier house painted with closely spaced black and white lines that give the optical illusion that they are moving (I've always wanted to paint a house or a car with a pattern like that). Like this.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2009)

No thank you, I'll stick to my yellow house....

TPBM wears bi-focals....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM doesn't use glasses, with the possible exception of sunglasses.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope, I do have to wear reader glasses when I read a book. Arms aren't long enough to hold it out far enough to read anymore;(

TPBM is reading a good book and will tell us about it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

"First Light" by Geoffrey Wellum.
First Light: Amazon.co.uk: Geoffrey Wellum: Books

TPBM is going to watch a good movie tonight, and will tell us which one.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2009)

Not planning on watching any particular movie.

TPBM doesn't go to church...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

No, been several years since I've been in a Church.

TPBM wonders what happened to Sabrina, seems to have dropped off the map?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

She's prolly busy working. She'll be back. 

TPBM misses Jan.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder where he is off too. Probaly got smacked overthe head with an overgrown Herring at the local Pub

TPBM is having something really tasty for lunch today.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, peanutbutter sandwitch.

TPBM was in WWII.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 17, 2009)

Not old enough, but other family was.

TPBM has a car that's almost out of gas.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope, I got a full tank.

TPBM is younger the me[16].


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes....And then I woke up.

TPBM vaguely remembers 16.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope - but I do remember turning 14.

TPBM don't really care about age.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope, nothing I can do about it so why worry.

TPBM is getting ready to have a cocktail, maybe a Bloody Mary or Manhatten?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

Nope - I don't drink anything with alcohol these days.
But my coffee's almost ready.

TPBM loves a good cup of coffee.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 17, 2009)

Me

TPBM is going to get a new computer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2009)

If Bucksnort posts another pic like that (#7401) I'm gong to need new eye balls. 

TPBM owns more books then they know what to do with.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

O yes. I've got piles of books in the living room because there's no more room on the shelves that I've got - and there's at least 6 big cardboard boxes of the moving kind sitting in my basement room, waiting for me to do _something _about them.
Time to get rid of some of those books, methinks. 

TPBM loves reading.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 18, 2009)

I do love reading, I just dont like hearing the wify say "are you reading another airplane book, dont you read those enough already"


TPBM favorite book is....


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2009)

No single favourite, although Paulo Coelho's 'The Alchemist' is right up there, along with Terry Pratchett's Disc world series, and Laurens Van Der Post's, Barry Crump's, and a few others' books....

And TPBM's favourite author is..?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2009)

...currently Geoffrey Wellum. 

TPBM has got way too many books about WW2 aviation.


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2009)

Got a few, most living in packing boxes here and back in NZ...

TPBM is a seasoned traveller too...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2009)

Would say I am...

TPBM hasn't travelled much...


----------



## Pong (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep. The farthest I've gone is just 35 miles from me house. *Sigh*

TPBM has a lot of time on his hands...


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 18, 2009)

I have sooooo much time on my hands.

TPBM is a member of Silverfish's Tech support Forum


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2009)

Somedays how I wish.......

TPBM has fun weekend plans.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Saw some great racing last night. Rest of the weekend, work on my girlfriends apartment and my house........yay.:



TPBM.........hates house work.|


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 18, 2009)

Me.

TPBM has over 3 dogs.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Nope, just a cat.



TPBM.......doesn't have a pet.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2009)

Does men count??? 

TPBM loves seals.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2009)

Um....... where were we...........



Never had one, but I hear they are quite tasty.

TPBM has eatin whale before.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2009)

Yup. Can't recommend it. (A childhood friend's father was born on the Faroe Islands, and he brought home some dried whale - after a summer holiday - for all uf us kids to taste...yuck!)

TPBM has tasted crocodile.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, it is very tasty. Tastes like sweet chicken (no joke it really does taste like chicken and looks a bit like it too)...

TPBM has never eaten anything 'exotic'...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 18, 2009)

Au Contraire, my friend. Have tasted rattlesnake, gator, camel, squid, and probably one or two other things
you don't find on the usual menu.

TPBM forgot something, today....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 18, 2009)

Nope, can't think of anything. 

TPBM has flown in a DC-10 ( I haven't).


----------



## Maglar (Jul 18, 2009)

Not at all.

TPBM loves to model..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2009)

This place had gotten me more and more addicted to it.

TPBM has a room full of unbuilt models.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Not a room but a full bookshelf full of unfinished models(I'll take pic tomorrow)3'x7' bookshelf.




TPBM.....has a big house.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 19, 2009)

Nope - I've got a small apartment, though. 

TPBM loves garden work.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Absolutely..........NOT.


TPBM......has been in the military.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has served...


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I haven't .


TPBM....is handyman.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 19, 2009)

I can handle my own. I just don't do electrical stuff if the wires are hot.

TPBM likes vanilla ice cream


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 19, 2009)

Nah...I prefer strawberry and/or chocolate ice cream.

TPBM loves crisps and popcorn.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM like junk food...


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 19, 2009)

Somtimes.

TPBM is has a computer over 2.66 GHz.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2009)

Eeerrrmmmm......

TPBM....is eeerrmmmm....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 19, 2009)

No. 

TPBM isn't particularly "eeerrmmmm" either.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh I've had my days.....

TPBM had utilized the term "Huh" used in the context of "You Dumb A**" several times this week


----------



## Pong (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is into LEGO.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM has several Action Joes.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2009)

Not a one!

TPBM has Star Wars figures...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope. Used them for BB practice years ago.

TPBM has also used toys for malicious purposes.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Only my homemade slingshot thingy...that cost a local company a new set of windows many years ago...and that's about the worst thing I've ever done.

TPBM has done cow tipping.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope, never done anything like that. Have had bottlerocket and BB Gun fights though.

TPBM doesn't think throwing fireworks at each other and shooting each other with BB Guns was a very good idea.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 20, 2009)

No, it probably wasn't, but I bet you had fun.

TPBM likes creme brulee


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 20, 2009)

No, I had no idea what creme burlee is, till I googled it. 

TPBM likes Étouffée.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2009)

Never had it, but I'm sure I would like it as I love Cajun cooking (the little I've had).

TPBM has been to Mardi Gras and has the bead necklaces to prove it
.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope. Been to N'awlins many times, though.

TPBM has tried coffee w/ chickory.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2009)

You can't live in the South and not have tried coffee w/ chickory; like opossum, I think it's required.

TPBM drinks tooo much coffee.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually, I drink very little, never got used to the taste. 

TPBM favorite non-acoholic drink is.....


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Pepsi. 



TPBM has a caffine addiction.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 21, 2009)

Nonsense...just because I drink 4-6 cups of coffee a day...*snort* 

TPBM loves his/her afternoon tea.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 21, 2009)

Nonsense...just because I drink 4-6 cups of coffee a day...*snort* 

TPBM loves his/her afternoon tea.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2009)

Prefer Coffee...

TPBM enjoys a hot chocolate in the evenings...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 21, 2009)

On cold days......sure I do.

TPBM would prefer a more adult drink than hot chocolate


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, a Jack and Coke would be great right now.

TPBM favorite adult drink is....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2009)

Pepsi Cola.... on the rocks, of course. Us card-carrying AA members prefer Pepsi two to one !!

TPBM needs to cut their lawn....

Charles


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 21, 2009)

Me. I'm doing it today.

TPBM just woke up.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope, it's afternoon here.

TPBM enjoys the sunshine today too.


----------



## Amsel (Jul 21, 2009)

I will enjoy the sunshine today much more then last week when it was producing triple digit temperatures. A comfortable 93F is what is forecasted today.

TPBM thinks summer is too long.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2009)

To the contrary, too short.

TPBM needs heated underwear to keep them warm during thier winter months.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 21, 2009)

<Irony ON>Naw, I'm plenty hot all by myself.</Irony OFF> 

TPBM hates winter.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 21, 2009)

Nah. Love it.

TPBM lives where there is no summer to speak of.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2009)

Close, or so it seems. 

TPBM is anxiously awaiting the 2009 NFL Football season.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope.... there are better things to watch on TV.

TPBM will tell us the time and temperature where they live...

Charles


----------



## Pong (Jul 21, 2009)

11:26 AM and around 32c in Manila.

TPBM wants beer....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2009)

as the proverb states:

In wine thre is wisdom,
In beer there is strength,
In water.....there is bacteria. So a beer it is!!

TPBM loves the ice and snow.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Absolutely............NOT!



TPBM.......wishes it was Friday already.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2009)

O yes!

TPBM has got plans for the weekend.


----------



## trackend (Jul 22, 2009)

THE WAR AND PEACE SHOW is on in Kent which is 30 miles from me so I will probably to go there, 3000 vehicles and 10,000 enthusiasts should make it a sight worth seeing I'll have to charge up the camera batts. the wife is off to Bodrum castle with the historical society so I have free rein for the day. http://www.thewarandpeaceshow.com/

TPBM
Is an ancient history enthusiast


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 22, 2009)

I like reading about the Roman empire, but thats about as far as it goes.


TPBM likes reading about the Mid-Evil times....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2009)

If you by "Mid-Evil" mean the period of time between the peace after WWI and the peace after WW2, then yes. 
Otherwise, no.

TPBM smokes.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nope, used to have the occasional Cigar but gave that up as well.

TPBM enjoys a good Cigar every once and a while.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2009)

I smoked my first, my only and my last cigar when I turned 18 years old, so: Nope. 

TPBM is also interested in commercial planes.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2009)

Never!

TPBM smokes


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 22, 2009)

Already been said.

TPBM has a fancy speed boat.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nope, don't even have a clunker boat.

TPBM needs a bit of time away from humanity!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just had some, but I don't really enjoy stuff like that, I don't like sitting around much either.

TPBM also likes to always be doing something while on vacation.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2009)

Depends, I see the holiday/vacation as a time to chill and relax, not to fanny about like a Meerkat on speed, trying to do as much as possible in the shortest amount of time, get enough of that during the rest of the working year...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 22, 2009)

As a matter of fact I do.



TPBM.....is going to be up late tonight.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2009)

Yup, but not for any fun reasons.............dammit.

TPBM will be getting up early tomrrow.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Same work time, same work channel..................and the monotony continues. That's a yes by the way.


TPBM...........will make his final post of the day/night on this thread.


----------



## Pong (Jul 23, 2009)

Probably...

TPBM enjoys watching rugby.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2009)

Naaaah.....

TPBM hasn't noticed that this thread has hit the 500 page mark....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh yes I did!

TPBM will be around when it reaches 1000 pages!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 23, 2009)

You never know.

TPBM is a baseball fan.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2009)

Most likely.

TPBM will tell what book to read next.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2009)

Geoffrey Wellum: First Light.
*
Review by Clare Mollison from Leith, found on the web*

_This is an engaging first hand account of Geoffrey Wellum's experience in the RAF during the Second World War, particularly during the Battle of Britain in 1940/41. 
Wellum's informal and detailed account of his experience is accessible and entertaining. I found this an enlightening and surprising account of an angle of WW2 which was new to me. 
Wellum's style and tone are pleasant and at times gripping, and he succeeds in bringing the activities of more than 60 years ago close to the present. 
It contains moving memories of airmen who were killed in action, and vividly catalogues his growing up from raw schoolboy to mature soldier and pilot. 

While not making light of war, it is not a bleak book and will be of interest to those who would not normally read about the war or air craft. It comes across as an honest account of what Wellum felt at the time, naive in places but naturally so and accurately portraying the risks, pressure, exhilaration that young airmen felt.

I would recommend this book to other readers - perhaps giving it 7/10. _

*************************

TPBM will tell us what book he/she read recently.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2009)

Started to read "Tex Hill: Flying Tiger" a while back but got sidetracked with other stuff and have not finished it. Currently thinking of picking up "Hell Hawks!: The Untold Story of the American Fliers Who Savaged Hitler's Wehrmacht" for my next read.

TPBM has heard fo the Hell Hawks.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2009)

Nope, can't say that I have.... But,

TPBM knows all about them, and will tell us....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nope, sorry Mr C....

TPBM has and will tell us their favorite Dinosaur.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2009)

Velociraptor.
Small, persistent, efficient hunter. Gotta love it.

TPBM has got a favourite bird - and will tell us about it.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

Velocirapter [spelling?]

TPBM built his/her house.

[Edit] your turn BikerBabe.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nope haven't built my own house, and favorite bird, nver really thought about it, probably the North American Wild Turkey as I love to hunt them in the spring.

TPBM has eaten Schweinshaxe ?


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 23, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has eaten Rocky Mountain Oysters.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nope, not gonna try them either. Last part over the fence is not meant for human consumption.

TPBM is thinking of starting to build plastic model airplanes again after seeing all the post in the modelling section.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2009)

Too late it already happened (and exactly like that)

TPBM will tell us what the heck "Schweinshaxe" (pig something I'm guessing).


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2009)

Well then, I'll have to explain Eisbein first, utilising Wikipedia in the process. 

Quote:

*Eisbein *, literally ice leg/bone, is the German name for a culinary dish involving the lower part of a pickled ham hock,[1] usually boiled. The name derives from the Nordic word for pork knuckle.
[2] It is also known as Bötel or Stelze. In Swiss German it is known as Gnagi.

Eisbein is heavily marbled meat covered with a thick layer of fat. 
The meat is tender and aromatic, but must be cooked or braised for a long time. 
Usually it is sold ready cured and sometimes smoked, and then used in simple, hefty dishes, for example in Berlin cooked with pea puree. 
This can be an alarming experience for the unwary tourist, as it is a huge portion and the skin is left soft, not crispy, because the dish is merely boiled.

In Germany, Eisbein is very commonly served with potatoes or mashed potatoes, or with Sauerkraut.

_A Bavarian dish using the same joint of meat is Schweinshaxe, which is usually not pre-cured and is roasted to achieve a crispy textured fatty crust._

*Schweinshaxe* (pronounced _shVINES-hock-sa_), in German cuisine, is a roasted Ham hock (or "pork knuckle"), especially popular in Bavaria.

Schweinshaxe is similar to the popular Latin American "pernil" especially since it includes the Chicharrones (although they are not fried).

- Ende-

TPBM doesn't really care about Schweinshaxe. 

...%¤...now I'm hungry...*_stomach rumble_*


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

Me.

TPBM at thier house its 12:00 right now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2009)

In it indeed.....

TPBM has a song in their head, which they can't get rid of, they'll tell us which one....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2009)

Er....no not at the moment.....

TPBM taps their feet to most songs they listen to...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope - I play air drums or air guitar instead. 

TPBM does that too occasionally.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2009)

Occasionally yes. It makes my wife laugh.

TPBM is a darn good air drummer.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 24, 2009)

All the time! 

TPBM also plays air piano/air keyboard.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope, stick to the guitar.

TPBM cannot play an air instrument and thus just holds thier cigarette lighter up in the air when they hear songs they like on the radio (hope you drive a convertible)


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope.....my collection of Zippo's has been put away for safekeeping.

TPBM has tried the "Topsy Turvy" tomato planters and will give us their opinion...

[I use them for tomatoes bell peppers]

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope, Are they from Australia???? 

TPBM is an avid gardener


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2009)

If I've had a garden, then maybe.....

TPBM do NOT have green fingers when it comes to gardening...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Right...I can kill almost _any _kind of plant in a _very _short period of time, so: Nope, plants and me just don't go well together.
The only plants I haven't managed to kill, is the two cactuses that was given to me by a colleague, so that's official police cactuses. 
I guess they're too stubborn to die. 

TPBM doesn't really care about plants and gardening.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry...not a green thumb...person at all...

TPBM has a pet rock...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2009)

Errrmmmm.....no I do not.

The battle of Cannae was so bloody that it gave the military history a new name, battle of ............ TPBM will tell us what.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm 100 percent guessing, was this Hannibal's "Waterloo" ???

TPBM knows for sure....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM will confirm Charles' answer.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Sorry...not a green thumb...person at all...
> 
> TPBM has a pet rock...



I had one once but it got out of the house and was run over by my dad in the gravel driveway. He claimed he didn't see it. Bastard. I miss that little pebble.





Back to the latest TPBM statement:Nope.


TPBM.........had a blast this weekend.


----------



## trackend (Jul 26, 2009)

yup did the war peace show

TPBM would like to see the moron who put up 20 spam posts this morning get a nasty case of clap


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2009)

from a camel!

TPBM wishes we lived in an idiot free society.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2009)

Trying to get rid of me?  

Sure thing, would be nice, wouldn't it?

TPBM couldn't sleep at all last night.....


Btw, The Battle of Cannae was so bloody that it gave birth to the term "battle of annihilation"..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2009)

Did take a while to nod off....

TPBM is looking for a good night's sleep....zzzzz


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 26, 2009)

O yes. 

TPBM has had a great weekend.

G'night. Timbeeeeeeeeeer! *thud*...zzzZZZzzzZZZzzz...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2009)

Had a blast with the kids, always a special time - ice cream, collecting black walnuts and apple picking.

TPBM has eaton an apple that they just picked off a tree.

(Special thanks to Lucky for answering his dam question!!  )


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yup. 


TPBM........has children.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2009)

Two in fact. 14 and 9. Boys.

TPBM is glad the Breaking News thread is back in business.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ummmmmm.......I HADN'T NOTICED.




TPBM..................has also missed some stuff on the forum.


----------



## trackend (Jul 27, 2009)

far too much stuff. I think its do with time available and the number of posts/threads

TPBM agrees that overall this is one of the best sircraft web sites around and thinks Horse should get a prize for it


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yup....

TPBM woke up this morning, wondering what the h*ll happened to the weekend....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2009)

Nah, had a great weekend.

TPBM is really wiped out from the weekend and could use a nap already.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yep, didn't sleep well all weekend, hoping to catch up on my sleep at work

TPBM has fallen asleep at thier workplace.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nope....not yet. 

TPBM knows who and when (without googling) expressed these words... _"If the radiance of a thousand suns were to burst at once into the sky, that would be like the splendor of the mighty one."_ and _"Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds."_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2009)

I suspect the father of the atomic bomb, Oppenhiemer(sp)??

TPBM is guessing like I am.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2009)

PeeWee Herman Have no idea.

TPBM will tell the answer to Lucky's question.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 27, 2009)

Doh! Never mind.


----------



## Maglar (Jul 27, 2009)

Luckys question? Nope!


TPBM loves to play dungeons and dragons in their basement.......


----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2009)

Nope, don't have a basement.

Lucky's question: I thought that was from the "song of Gods" (Bhagavad Gita) From the Hindoes.

TPBM likes to sleep in a tent


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't mind it, but I wouldn't want to do it full time.

TPBM would rather be in a hotel than a tent.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nope, never gotten a good nights sleep in a Hotel, beds are too stiff and you just don't know what the previous occupents did in it!

TPBM is thouroughly ed with now!


----------



## Pong (Jul 27, 2009)

Nope...

TPBm gets seasick.


----------



## trackend (Jul 28, 2009)

no never had that problem
Been a bit queasy once on a north sea ferry the car deck really stank of fuel and she was taking a beam sea so wasnt the most comfortable ride I was fine when I went back, topside.

TPBM Is a land lubber and not keen on the sea


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Never been on the ocean, but have been on some pretty large lakes in a 16 foot fishing boat in some very nasty weather. Got seasick two times many years ago when I had a hole in my eardrum that I didn't know about at the time. Did not take much to get sick with that problem.

TPBM likes to ride Rollercoasters.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2009)

Every now and again...

TPBM hates them...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2009)

Yup, the only reason I ever got on one was due to a woman (and God she was beautiful!)

TPBM loves going to the circus.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2009)

Would you believe..... I am 75 years old, and have never been to a circus ???? Gotta put that on my "to do" list...

TPBM grows his/her own tomatoes....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nope, someday, maybe.

TPBMbuys thier produce from the local farmers market.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 28, 2009)

I have done that before

TPBM has a veggie garden


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2009)

Yep.... in the spring/summer I grow most of my own veggies. Ear corn, cauliflower, cabbage, etc I have to purchase,
but at the local supermarkets.

TPBM is reading a very good book, and will tell us about it....

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, College Algebra, and it sucks.

TPBM is taking College classes right now...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 28, 2009)

Nope. Been there and done that....

TPBM fondly remembers college.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nope, spend one semester in College and decided it wasn't for me. Would like to go back now that I am older.

TPBM has some repair work to do on their automobile.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't have a car, so that's no problem. 

TPBM will tell us the nickname that Adolf Galland's father called his second-oldest son as a kid.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2009)

Um, Bob?

TPBM will have a better answer.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Man......it was Ralph. C'mon man. Really I have no clue either. Cough it it up BB.



TPBM....might cough it up before BB.


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2009)

'Ace'? No idea either...

TPBM knows the answer...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2009)

Stuffed if I know...

TPBM is waiting for BB to spring the name on us too!


----------



## Pong (Jul 29, 2009)

Yepper.

TPBM is BB!


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2009)

No, but waiting for her to reply...

TPBM is too...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2009)

I beleive it was Dolfo? BBabe will have to confirm this.

TPBM is planning a trip.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup, but somebody keeps throwing scuds my way and changing them.

TPBM is better at planning vacations then actually getting to take them as well.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I beleive it was Dolfo? BBabe will have to confirm this.



Nope, that was Adolf Galland's nickname - one of many - among his fellow pilots and officers.
Adolf Galland Sr.'s nickname for Adolf Galland Jr. was "Keffer".


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 29, 2009)

TPBM likes BB's answer, but is upset with her for not closing with a TPBM statement.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep, she should be grounded from riding a motorcycle for one week as punishment 

TPBM thinks that's a bit extreme?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 29, 2009)

Who am I to judge what's extreme ???

TPBM likes to sun-bathe and thinks they look good in a tan....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nah, I get my trucker/farmer tan by driving down the road in my Silverado all summer long.

TPBM knows what a Truckers tan is?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup, been thinking about moving to the UK so I can get the other arm done.

TPBM grew up in the country.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep, 42 acre farm land raising cattle and doing a bunch of fishing.
TPBM raised cattle


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Nope, cats.

Sorry for forgetting the TPBM-question...*_shuffles ashamedly into the Little Motorcycle Enthusiast's Corner Of Shame and stays there for the rest of the evening_*

TPBM is about to have dinner.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nope, just finished my lunch, dinner is several hours off.

TPBM watches re-runs of Hee Haw.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM prefers to watch reruns of old shows to watching new ones...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2009)

Most of them. I'd like to see some reruns of The Beverly Hillbillies, that show was pretty funny. Granny was the star of the show IMHO.

TPBM disagrees and thinks Jed Clampett was the star.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Only cared for it to see Ellie Mae.


TPBM.......prefered Mary Ann over Ginger in Gilligan's Island.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 29, 2009)

You dang right I did. Mary Ann was HOTTTTTTTT. Ginger was nasty.

TPBM did too.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep. Definitely Mary Anne. Did ya'll see where she recently got busted for pot?

TPBM always wondered why Gilligan put up w/ the Skipper's abuse.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Me too. He could simply outrun the Skipper then pummle (sp) him when he tired out. Oh well.




TPBM........hated bullies in school.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, had a run a few times. Most of the time I try to ignore them, once or twice though I lashed out. Pretty much all of them are going nowhere now. Had this one kid make fun of me in Middle School to the point where I tried to shove him into a wall without great success. A few weeks later his mom was killed in an auto accident. Felt bad for him, but can't say I had any sympathy for him. 

TPBM had bully problems too.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 29, 2009)

O yes - until I learned to fight back - and started to _win_!  

TPBM remembers school with fondness.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2009)

Only heart burn.

TPBM had learned a valuable life leason within the past several years.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2009)

Wouldn't of said so...

TPBM has learnt a valuable life lesson almost every year of their life...


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Probably.



TPBM......doesn't get bothered by anything.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh yes...just ask this here perfectionist control freak... 

TPBM doesn't really care about perfection.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 29, 2009)

It depends on what is going on.



TPBM........watches the news and reads the newspaper adamantly.


----------



## Pong (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope. The TV is broken and I don't read the papers. Just stupid gossip about so called "celebrities" here.

TPBM has an allergy...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2009)

If so, I haven't come across to whatever I might be allergic to yet....

TPBM has more than one pet peeve...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't get me started.

TPBM can't get enough of the news.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2009)

Well depends what is on the news, still read it almost everyday online...

TPBM does the same...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2009)

Yup, for some reason what's going on in Iran fascinates me.

TPBM has an odd interest as well.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 30, 2009)

I devour the local newspaper [The Virginian Pilot] each morning at breakfast. I like to keep informed.

TPBM subscribes to news type magazines [Time, Newsweek, etc]

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope. I read my daily news on my regular everyday visits to my favourite news sites on the web.

TPBM watches the news every night.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM loves the old cartoons of yesteryear.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep, hard to beat a good old Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, or Foghorn Leghorn cartoon.

TPBM has a busy evening ahead of them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2009)

Cleaning house......ye haa.

TPBM drinks sweet iced tea.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope. And that is difficult when you eat out in the south.

TPBM drinks hot tea.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 30, 2009)

Rarely - I prefer coffee.

TPBM drinks Coca Cola.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Every once and a while.

TPBM has drank Canada Dry.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 30, 2009)

Now how, I ask you, could you drink a country dry ?? Especially by yourself. Or are we referring to the Ginger Ale
beverage ? If so, yes, I do enjoy a Canada Dry Ginger Ale. It's quite good with Beefeater gin, I might add.

TPBM is a teetotaller..... like me...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is a non smoker...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 30, 2009)

Absolutely ! Quite smoking in 1973..... And, I don't miss it.

TPBM cannot swim....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope, would say am a good swimmer and I love being in the water...

TPBM also loves being in water...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, I would say so. 

TPBM is a good swimmer also.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2009)

Only if it's in a pool

TPBM hates the water.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope, love to dive/snorkel.

TPBM loves to dive.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Never had the opportunity.



TPBM.........has a big to do list.


----------



## Pong (Jul 30, 2009)

Nopers.

TPBM has nothing to do this weekend...


----------



## trackend (Jul 31, 2009)

I wish 
got to start clearing out the attic no room left Ive never done one but I have been told that a boot sale is the best way of getting rid of things and making a few quid in the process

TPBM has done a boot sale


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

If that is where you sit in your front yard and sale stuff you no longer want to people who walk up to you (aka "yard sale") , then yes.

TPBM has bought some neat things at a boot sale.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM enjoys cricket...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't like crickets or cockroaches

TPBM is afraid of bees.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2009)

Not afraid, but allergic to Bee stings....or at least I was....haven't had a disagreement with one in sometime!

TPBM has a mouse plague going on...


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 31, 2009)

Nope, but I killed a mouse that was bothering a neighbor with a hockey stick some years ago.

TPBM has a dog that has caught birds on several occasions (like me).


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2009)

No but my sister has a Weiner Dog that killed her week old pet Parakeet. Bird was flying past her bed and the Weiner dog jumped off the bed and caught it in mid air and shook it to death, poor bird.

TPBM didn't know Dachshund's could be so violent.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

Sure did, they were breed to hunt badgers. You have to have some serious attitude for that.

TPBM has a favorite breed of dog and will share.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 31, 2009)

Always kept Brittany Spaniels when we were kids. Very sweet disposition, but very active.

TPBM will share another breed of fav dog.


----------



## Amsel (Jul 31, 2009)

Weimeraners are among my favorite breeds. Very intelligent and good looking dogs.






TPBM is also a fan


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes I am. They were one of the breeds we were looking at when we were getting a dog, but ended up with a German Shorthaired Pointer due to Weimaraners just being too big!






Very similar breeds though.

TPBM doesn't like either.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2009)

Nope, like them both. Actually saw a Weimeraner in a SUV going down the road yesterday with it's head hanging out the door, muzzle flapping in the wond. Had to laugh as it looked pretty funny and he was having a grand old time going for his ride.

TPBM has never owned a dog.


----------



## sabrina (Jul 31, 2009)

I have, actually. I also appreciate that someone noticed I was gone.  (reference: 7/17 post here) I _have_ been busy, but I would have made time to hang out here for a bit if it wasn't for the fact that my laptop got hit by a trojan ghost that unfortunately destroyed just about everything. 

So, I'm learning the joy of using library computers all over again while it is being repaired. Fortunately, I had backed up my most important data just a few days before. 

TPBM has had serious computer issues lately.


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Not for a while now.


TPBM.....wishes they were more pc literate.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2009)

Not really, happy with the amount I know...

TPBM wishes the were better at something that they are no good at...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

Yup, painting ***)(#@*$(*$!*@^#(@*!# *** 1/72nd scale Canopies!!!!

TPBM has wrecked a car before.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 31, 2009)

Only one. Last time I saw my 1939 Ford Convertable (in 1952) it was in a Georgia farmer's peanut field burning.
I was being carted off to the hospital in Valdosta. 

TPBM has been in a motorcycle wreck...

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Nope. Never had one. Motorcycle that is. Wreck, well.................



TPBM........gets embarrassed easily.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM loves motorcycles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2009)

Sure do old HD's Indians, BSA's, Nortons, Triumphs, AJS'.....

TPBM has noticed that this plonker only likes old stuff....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2009)

Er no I hadn't noticed that...

TPBM prefers more modern 'stuff'


----------



## Pong (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope...I'm not into modern stuff. 

TPBM is not into modern stuff...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2009)

Sometimes I am, but there is some real beauty in the older stuff.

TPBM will tell us what the heck a "plonker" is.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2009)

A plonker is someone who is a bit of an idiot...

TPBM is confused by some of the expressions used in different forms of English...


----------



## Pong (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes.

TPBM will tell us what chincherinchee is.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 1, 2009)

Nada clue.

TPBM knows, though.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 1, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Nada clue.
> 
> TPBM knows, though.


Ditto - No clue.

TPBM knows, though


Wheels

(Good luck with your computer problems Sabrina)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2009)

(the sounds of crickets) Nope got nothing.

TPBM knows whats the hell Pong is talking about.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is Pong and will explain...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 1, 2009)

Might be wrong, but I heard that word from the movie Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, or was it Mary Poppins? Been years since I've seen those movies. 

TPBM will know.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2009)

Haven't got the foggiest fellas!

TPBM will solve the mystery....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2009)

Immitative of a trinkling sound?

TPBM will hunt down Pong and force it out of him so we can press on!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2009)

The gardener in me sez it's a flower of some sort, but I don't know all the details.

TPBM will give us the low-down...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 1, 2009)

It's a flower.

TPBM will google this.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> It's a flower.
> 
> TPBM will google this.



I already did.
I did it right after I answered earlier. 


TPBM has been to a sanctioned Drag Race recently. 
(street racing doesn't count for this one.)


Wheels


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nope. Don't like going in a straight line.8) 



TPBM.........has many friends.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I have a few....

TPBM believes in keeping your friends close, but your enemies closer....


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 2, 2009)

No. Kill the enemies so not to worry about them anymore.



TPBM.....wishes they could do what I said.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2009)

Nope. It's so messy..._and _noisy. 

TPBM has enjoyed a quiet morning today.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM is looking forward to a lazy day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2009)

Nah...been out and about today....

TPBM will rate the TV show NCIS on a scale of 1 to 10


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2009)

My favorite show.... gotta give it a ten !!

TPBM is going to do lots of nothing, today.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

and sometimes it's a good thing.

TPBM has eaton a peanut butter-banana-mayo sandwich before.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2009)

Never, and it'll be a cold day in hell before it happens! 

TPBM loves a cheese sandwich.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2009)

They're alright....

TPBM is looking forward to a week off...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep, nothing planned for next week....

TPBM is longing for a week off....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sure do mucka, even though I had one not too long ago!

TPBM has a big test this week....


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2009)

No, but I might hear about a new position at work

TPBM ate french fries today.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2009)

Nope. Cheese sandwiches! 

TPBM is looking forward to a holiday soon.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Gal, being un-employed is on a _big_ holiday !!! It's the house-work I don't like, while the little woman is
slaving all day at the printer's. No.... I don't do windows.....

TPBM don't do windows, either...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

certainly not in my top 10 of fun things to do.

TPBM has owned a pair of cowboy boots.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh yes - biker-style. 







TPBM is the proud owner and wearer of a Stetson hat.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nope. My dad did though.


TPBM.......has different kinds of hats.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes. Baseball caps, a stetson, various police head gear, biker helmets, riot helmets, whatever. Love hats. 

TPBM does too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

Baseball Cap, a Shako, Glengarry, and a British Driving hat. Admittedly, not quite as exciting as a riot helmet 

TPBM loves Expresso


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't like coffee of any kind.




TPBM......is dreading work tomorrow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dreading work this week, with people off sick/holidays and being the beginning of the month...

TPBM never has that problem...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2009)

People being out doesn't really affect me too bad. It make my job easier really.

TPBM has brown hair.


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2009)

I wish,
its more grey than any other colour
TPBM likes bald women or at least Brazilian ones


----------



## ccheese (Aug 3, 2009)

Never had the pleasure [?] of meeting either. I'm game if she is !!!

TPBM hates rainy days and Mondays....

Charles


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

Hate mondays but not rainy days.

TPBM likes the F-5 and will tell me more about it in a PM


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2009)

Nope..........and nope. 

TPBM wants a banana split.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

No I dont want a banana split.

TPBM has a honda odyssey.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2009)

Nope. I prefer _motorcycles_ to lunch boxes on wheels.  *_runs_*

TPBM is the proud owner of a car with 4 wheels that _work_.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 3, 2009)

Absolutely. My Mazda Pick-up is 23 years old and it will go where I want it to.... when I want it to.

TPBM prefers Pepsi over Coke.....

Charles


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

I do.

TPBM is Perfers LEDs over incandescent bulbs.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2009)

Sure I do. Better, cleaner light source.

TPBM is going fishing this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 3, 2009)

Nope.... would you believe.... lived on the coast most of my life and do not own a fishing rod ??? Been out on the 
head boats quite a few times, but they provide all the tackle.....

TPBM forgot something, today...

Charles


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

I forgot that I forgot somthing today. 

TPBM is eating something right now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2009)

Nope, but I am drinking iced tea.

TPBM would like to joy ride in a tank.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

I want to ride in the big tank:








TPBM is a computer geek.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2009)

I so know how to format my hd and reinstall, how to insert new hardware, and what to do and not to do on the web, so if that classifes me as a computer geek, then such a geek I shall be. 

TPBM needs to go to sleep now, like me.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Not yet. Got crap to do first.



TPBM........wishes it was the weekend already.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2009)

_(ok, there is a slight difference between being a computer geek, and being an armed computer geek with riot gear )_

I was on furlough last week, and that was my first thought today about an hour into work,

TPBM likes wrestling (or "rasslin" for some of the Southern members).


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nope. 


TPBM.....hates epople with big egos.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, but it's always funny seeing them getting knocked down a peg, or 20. 

TPBM considers himself an introvert.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 4, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> _(ok, there is a slight difference between being a computer geek, and being an armed computer geek with riot gear )_-cut



....awwwwww, c'MON already! 
Introvert? Me? Nope.
Male? Nope. 

TPBM is getting ready for the day.


----------



## Pong (Aug 4, 2009)

Nope, it's three in the afternoon here.

TPBM gets carsick.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM regularly forgets things...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2009)

I would not say regularly, but I do suffer from CRS..... Old-timer's disease, too...

TPBM needs a hair-cut...... getting kinda shaggy, pal.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2009)

My is as short as it can possibly be, without shaving the rest of with a razor, proper crew cut!

TPBM looks like a hippie though!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 4, 2009)

Used to, but no more. 

TPBM *IS* a hippie!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 4, 2009)

No, but I DO need a haircut.

TPBM remembers true hippies.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh yes I do.... the 'love children'. I also remember zoot suits and gasoline rationing !!!!

TPBM lives on a farm.....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 4, 2009)

Apartment.

TPBM owns a house.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes I do. Pic attached for your approval....

TPBM has red hair....

Charles


----------



## Maglar (Aug 4, 2009)

Not quite.. my hair is not burning. More of a light brown!

TPBM is participating in the MTO build..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2009)

Yup, and looking for a 2nd plane to build.

TPBM has a favorite plane.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 4, 2009)

Dont know, its between the F-35 and the F-5.

TPBM is getting a dog.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Not for a long time.


TPBM..........wishes they HAD more time.


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2009)

Do I ever wish I had more time, bring on retirement. I have so many projects to complete on top of everything elses Ive just started learning the Soprano Sax and dont get enough time to practice.

TPBM plays an instrument and will tell us which one


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2009)

No, I'm an artist not a musician...

TPBM is twice as talented though to make up for my lack...

(Nice pad btw, Charles!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2009)

If I am, I still have to find that or those talents....

TPBM is very tired today....


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2009)

A bit - typical hot, muggy, summer weather... 

TPBM is looking forward to a nice cool breeze aswell...


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2009)

sorry no hotter the better for me 
This weekend see's my local military/aircraft show Damyns Hall Aerodrome, Damyns Hall, Military Vehicle Trust Essex Annual Show, Militaria, Military Vehicles, Armour, Tanks, Jeeps, Damyns Hall Airfield, MVT Essex
TPBM will be getting up close personal with some aircraft this weekend also.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2009)

In 1/48 I hope....need to find the inspiration again, to get down and dirty with the birds. 

TPBM hopes to get up close to a different kind of "birds" (I do)


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2009)

Like Owls and things Jan? Maybe the odd sparrow or two, do you mean???? 

Oh yeah, TPBM likes the other type of 'birds' too....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes I do, but I'm afraid the closest I will get to a "bird" this weekend is at the Minnesota CAF's Open House this weekend, they just brought in thier newly rebuilt P-51C "Tuskegee Airman" and will do doing some flybys at the airfield this weekend.

TPBM wants to see some pictures of this Mustang.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2009)

Sure... why not ? Be sure to take some pic's.

TPBM likes to go bike riding....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 5, 2009)

Mmmmmmm! *nods*
Motorbike or ordinary bicycle - me likes! 

TPBM enjoys the good weather today.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2009)

No, it's hot, hot, hot, hot. I hate hot weather.

TPBM will go skiing this winter


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely, as much as time/money allows...

TPBM is going to go and find the winter sun instead...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope, being dirt poor I'll have to stay home this winter.

TPBM has a pair of snowshoes.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2009)

No. They aren't much good in Texas.

TPBM gone spear fishing before.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope. (What is the old saying...If God had meant for Texans to ski, he'da made bullshit white?)

TPBM has tickled lobsters.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope, but I'll take all the Lobsters you can catch.

TPBM has something fun planned for the weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope. The missus has been gone all week, she'll be home Saturday. Going to clean house on Friday.....
does that count ??

TPBM likes playing mind games......

Charles


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2009)

As Billy Joel said: 'I don't want clever conversation, I never want to work that hard...' ! 

TPBM is big into their music...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 5, 2009)

Not really. I just enjoy it. 

TPBM has got a fave band.


----------



## MrCreak (Aug 5, 2009)

Several, but not a single favourite group.

TPBM will disagree with this statement.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2009)

Same boat, not just one band in one category.

TPBM has a favorite classical composer.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Not really. I do like some classical, but it is way to the left for me in general.




TPBM.........likes to play practical jokes on their friends.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 5, 2009)

Me.






TPBM has had Ramen Noodles before...


----------



## Pong (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM has a quick temper....


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah , pretty much. Actually it depends on the subject.



TPBM......can talk about anything.


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2009)

Not really. If I'm not familiar with a subject, I try to listen and ask questions from those who do instead to learn about it.

TPBM lives life for the moment...


----------



## trackend (Aug 6, 2009)

Absolutely too many mates popped their clogs before enjoying life and ended up richest man it the graveyard, I intend to be dead and skint.

TPBM is ready for a fun filled weekend


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2009)

There's hope...!  There's hope...!

TPBM has too many irons in the fire at the moment....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM can't iron for sh*t...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2009)

I do all my own ironing and I'm pretty good at it, not great, but pretty good.

TPBM likes to cook


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2009)

Nah...only when I have to!

TPBM can talk under water with a mouth full of marbles!


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2009)

Now that would be something...! 

TPBM thinks some of our Aussie mates have too much time on their hands...?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2009)

They must!

TPBM has been told to go fly a kite on occasion.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 6, 2009)

Not that I can remember. I've been told worse, though! 

TPBM loves ice cream.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2009)

I wouldn't use the word 'love'. I do enjoy a good sundae.

TPBM has a two wheeled vehicle.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes. A 2008 Susuki M50 Boulevard.

TPBM has rode a unicycle


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 6, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM at their house it is what time?


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 6, 2009)

12:45 PM.

TPBM is reading the paper.


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2009)

No, prefer a good book or the forum... 

TPBM is an avid reader...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2009)

Can be on occasion, not reading anything at the moment - need to go buy some more as I have read everything in my room at least once...

TPBM doesn't read books...


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 6, 2009)

I dont read fiction books, ever.


TPBM has a fireplace...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nope. 

TPBM knows what a Muffaletta is?


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 6, 2009)

Mmmmmm....Mufalletta!

TPBM likes cajun food.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh god yes!!

TPBM has been to Mardi Gras.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2009)

Nope.... never made it...

TPBM has a phobia...

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is that Cajun?...........Yes I do.



TPBM.... can be a smart***.


----------



## Pong (Aug 7, 2009)

Sometimes....

TPBM is addicted to coffee...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2009)

I wouldn't say that....

TPBM hs like me, fallen asleep in the tub. Did that today, woke up after 2(!) hours....!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2009)

I've done that many times.

TPBM has a large to-do list this weekend.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 7, 2009)

Nope. Nothing on the list except maybe lure one of my biker buddies off to the beach, or the local public swim-whaddyacallit...big building with water in, where you pay an entrance fee for a shower and a swim. 

TPBM looks forward to a relaxed weekend as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2009)

Hope it will be a relaxing weekend....

TPBM need to mow the lawn today!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nope, someone else usually beats me to the lownmowing. Going to glue some wood to the guitar I'm building this weekend.

TPBM has a irksome problem that they can't figure out.


----------



## A4K (Aug 7, 2009)

A few actually...  

TPBM knows the answer to life, the universe, and everything...


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 7, 2009)

The answer is God...

TPBM is wondering who Dark Matter is...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nope, I know whom you are, and what name you used to post under
TPBM thinks life IS like a box of chocolates.


----------



## A4K (Aug 7, 2009)

I wish... I love chocolate ! 

TPBM is planning on going tramping ('hiking') this weekend...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2009)

If time and the bum leg permits.

TPBM is going to view some Warbirds this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2009)

Not in the flesh.... pic's, maybe.

TPBM likes flea markets....... [No.... I don't wanna buy a flea !!]

Charles


----------



## trackend (Aug 7, 2009)

er If you mean the same as over here Charles, Bric a brac, anything oldish, odds and sods , then yes, its suprising there has been many a rare find amongst the junk I even picked up a genuine WW2 Kukri (which my brother now has ,the git).

TPBM will tell use the best item he/she has ever bought from a yard,Garage,boot, flea or what ever you call them, second hand sale


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 7, 2009)

1st edition of The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich by Shirer.

TPBM has also found something special at a yard/garage sale.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2009)

Found a very, very old garlic press. Got it for a dollar....

TPBM will tell us the time and temperature where they are....

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 7, 2009)

5:08 PM Friday August 07, 2009
85 degrees (29 C) 

TPBM will give their time and temp too.

Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 7, 2009)

02:42 am friday night, and yes - I can't sleep right now. 
16 degrees C/61 F, bright and clear.

TPBM will give us their shoe size.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2009)

9, 9 1/2 or 10 depends on the shoe type...

TPBM would like to drive Thomas Magnum's Ferrari....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2009)

Naaah.....rather a 250 GTO then. 8)

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Pong (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeppers....

TPBM collects toy trains....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM has heard about the Collyer brothers, Homer and Langley Collyer, and will tell us....


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM will, though.


----------



## A4K (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope, never heard of them...

TPBM thinks they are one of Lucky's 'other' personalities...(you never know with these Scottish/ Swedish half-breeds...)


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2009)

Not likely...!

TPBM can play the bagpipes.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 8, 2009)

Not on a bet.

TPBM plays a musical instrument which they will tell us about.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope pretty much unmusical...

TPBM is in the same boat...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 8, 2009)

I did play the trumpet, but that was years ago. In fact, it's still under my bed. 

TPBM first job was in a grocery store.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope, but 2nd job was. Night stocker.


TPBM will tell us about their first job.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm still on my first job, stock boy. 

TPBM has fired a Colt M1911.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope...

As for instruments, I love the bagpipes!

TPBM, like me, enjoys good instrumental music, like Ventures, Shadows, Dick Dale etc....


----------



## Pong (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep.......

TPBM failed in music class.....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2009)

Certainly didn't do well in it, can't remember if I actually failed all of it or not (I know I failed certain aspects of it)...

TPBM has played in an orchestra...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry, but no!

TPBM is having some black coffee as he types....


----------



## Pong (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope..Don't drink coffee.

TPBM is having one....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope, just a dram of whisky...

TPBM is enjoying one too...


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 9, 2009)

I wish but no. Just Pepperoni and sausage pizza and Coke.





TPBM.....has a late meal every now and then.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Occasionally....

TPBM likes a good kebab....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2009)

...oh my mind was on something else for a moment...sorry....er no.

TPBM thinks I should concentrate a bit more on my response....


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 9, 2009)

*dryly* Yes. 

TPBM is going to an airshow today.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2009)

Sadly, no....

TPBM knows the licence number of Steve McQueen's Mustang GT in the Movie "Bullitt"

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 9, 2009)

JJZ 109.

TPBM will confirm this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll take your word for it....

TPBM have had something weird happen to them and will tell us....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2009)

Not lately..... and, Biker Babe is correct about the licence number....

TPBM hasn't eaten a pear lately....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

True Mr C....

TPBM goes riding every now and then.....horse that is.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope.


TPBM......loves the going to the zoo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup, I miss working with animals.

TPBM loves a specific type of coffee.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Drink most of them....

TPBM has heard about and will tell us about the Mormon Meteor....


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ummmm.....no.



TPBM......might be able too though.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2009)

This was a very fast race-car..... Don't know the details, tho...

TPBM will give us to low-down on the Mormon Meteor...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

A rebuilt Duesenberg in the '30's. Was once fitted with a 12 cylinder aircraft engine to break 87 records in 24 hours...I think!

TPBM always wonder, why women screams as soon as things start to get just the slightest bit exciting....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

*The "Duesenberg Special"/Mormon Meteor, Land Speed Record*

1935 Duesenberg SJ Speedster

Engine No. J557

400 bhp

420 cubic inch inline eight-cylinder engine

Dual overhead camshafts, four valves per cylinder

Supercharged, dual carburetors

3-speed manual gearbox

Live axle suspension with leaf springs

In an era of record-setters, Ab Jenkins and his Duesenberg Special the "Mormon Meteor" set them by the volume. Racing on Jenkins’ beloved Bonneville salt flats, Ab Jenkins and the Mormon Meteor performed landmark miracles of speed and endurance from both automobile and driver. There are few enough Model J Duesenbergs and they are the pinnacle of American automobiles in the classic era. Each is a triumph of design, materials and construction.

Only one is the most powerful, the fastest and the most recognized.

It is Ab Jenkins’ Mormon Meteor.

*Duesenberg – A Brief History*

The Model J Duesenberg is the ultimate American classic but the fascination with its style, performance, specifications, coachwork and owners sometimes overwhelms the greater story of Duesenberg: its dominance in American racing in the Teens and early Twenties.

Fred Duesenberg began racing on bicycles and later on automobiles. Like others of the day Fred Duesenberg maintained and developed his own machinery. Fred, however, had the advantage of his brother Augie’s help and they made a successful team. After working at Jeffrey and Mason, Fred and Augie set up on their own in St. Paul, Minnesota, establishing the Duesenberg Motor Co. in 1913. By the beginnings of the Twenties Duesenberg was the class of the field in American racing.

In November 1919 a team of three Duesenberg eights set American closed-course records at the Sheepshead Bay board track.

They built a twin-engined monster for Tommy Milton which set the American land speed record at 156.046 mph in April 1920 at Daytona Beach. It stood until 1927.

In 1921 Jimmy Murphy won the French Grand Prix driving a Duesenberg eight with four-wheel hydraulic brakes.

For 1923 Indianapolis dropped its maximum engine displacement to 122 cubic inches (2 liters). Fred and Augie redesigned their straight eight with dual overhead camshafts, then added a centrifugal supercharger that made it the fastest on the track.

In 1924 Joe Boyer driving in relief of L.L. Corum won the Indianapolis 500 in his supercharged Duesenberg. Peter DePaolo joined the Duesenberg team in 1925 and won both the Indy 500 and the National Championship. George Souders won the 500 in 1927.

*Duesenberg Model J*

Errett Lobban Cord acquired Duesenberg, Inc. in 1926 with the expressed intention of making it the standard bearer for his burgeoning automobile empire. Fred Duesenberg was pulled away from his racing roots to design and build it, with power enough that, even with the most elaborate and luxurious coachwork, its performance would exceed that of any competing automobile. By every measure, the Model J met its brief.

Parts for 500 engines and chassis were ordered and eventually 481 of them were assembled into cars.

One engine, J557, and an unnumbered chassis were brought to Augie Duesenberg’s race shop to be assembled by Augie and Ab Jenkins into the Duesenberg Special.

*Ab Jenkins*

Ab Jenkins first explored the Bonneville salt flats at 16 and brought racing to them in 1925 when he challenged the Union Pacific Railroad to a race across Bonneville to mark the opening of the first highway from Wendover to Salt Lake City. During the Twenties Jenkins was a successful building contractor based in Salt Lake City. He loved to drive, and he loved the Bonneville salt flats. Record-setting was his recreation. He was superb at it, a talented mechanic, and his honesty and business acumen lent itself to successful promotion and excellent relations with suppliers and manufacturers.

Jenkins set two cross-country records, then bowed out of point-to-point record runs out of concern that increased traffic and population along the route had made them unsafe. He concentrated on closed course records set on his beloved Bonneville salt flats.

The first record attempt at Bonneville came in 1932 with a Pierce-Arrow V12. Driving without relief, as he would do on most of his record runs, his face coated in grease to protect it in the open cockpit from the wind and temperatures that reached 112º in the heat of the day, Jenkins completed 2,710 miles in 24 hours, averaging 112.92 miles per hour. He raised the speed to an average of 117.77 mph in 1933, then brought it to 127.229 mph in 1934.

Ab Jenkins loved competition, and he believed passionately that the Bonneville salt flats were the ideal site for speed records. He worked tirelessly to bring others, particularly the British who regularly came to Daytona Beach, to run with him at Bonneville. His campaign was successful in 1935, attracting John Cobb, Malcolm Campbell and Captain George Eyston to the salt.

Jenkins opened the 1935 season setting a series of stock car speed records with an Auburn Speedster, then drove 68 miles per hour on an Allis-Chalmers farm tractor, an experience "like riding a frightened bison." Jenkins then turned the salt over to John Cobb and his Napier-Railton special, leaving in place for Cobb’s team all the facilities that had been set up for the Auburn and Allis-Chalmers record runs. Cobb established a new 24-hour record of 134.85mph.

Jenkins moved back onto the salt two weeks later driving the Duesenberg Special.

*The Duesenberg Special*

The Duesenberg Special started with an unnumbered standard 142½" wheelbase Duesenberg Model J chassis. Duesenberg body designer Herbert Newport was given the task of creating a streamlined body that was attractive, aerodynamic and readily adaptable. Planning and design began in May 1934, with Newport’s body drawings completed in December. Newport’s design met everyone’s objectives.

Starting from a steeply sloped radiator grille and fully enclosed front frame horns the Duesenberg Special had a narrow two-seat body for minimal frontal area, full belly pans and a long tapered tail to reduce drag and turbulence. 18" wire wheels were needed to fit the largest available diameter Firestone racing tires, then the wheels and tires received ingenious fenders with tapered teardrop fairings. The fenders themselves were removed for the record runs, leaving the teardrop fairings to smooth the airflow disrupted by the tires. The chassis used stock J suspension and driveline except for a special dropped tubular front axle that dramatically lowered the nose for better stability and air penetration. One of the Duesenberg Special’s signature features is the single headlight set just above the frame horns at the bottom of the grille. It was focused on the gently curved black line on the white salt that marked the 10 mile diameter record-setting track.

Augie Duesenberg prepared two engines which were specially modified from the stock supercharged SJ engine. Special camshafts were designed and ground by cam genius Ed Winfield. A pair of duplex Bendix-Stromberg UU-3 carburetors – unique to the Duesenberg Special – were installed with a "ram’s horn" manifold developed by Augie Duesenberg to feed each pair of siamesed intake ports separately. The Duesenberg Special’s engine made 400 horsepower at 5,000 rpm on the dynamometer, up 25% from the SJ’s optimistically-rated 320 horsepower.

Yet, other than its streamlined body there were only a few thoughtful modifications separating the Duesenberg Special from a standard SJ Duesenberg, unlike the purpose-built aircraft-engined behemoths under Cobb, Eyston and Campbell. Its later history would vividly demonstrate how few these really were.

After testing at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway, the Duesenberg Special was loaded on a truck and dispatched to Salt Lake City and the Bonneville salt flats.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

*The 1935 Records*

Following Cobb’s season-opening record runs Jenkins, Augie Duesenberg, and the rest of the Duesenberg Special crew moved onto the salt flats. For the first time Jenkins brought along a relief driver, Tony Gulotta who had driven the Studebaker-powered Rigling entered by Jenkins in the 1931 Indy 500. In the Duesenberg Special’s first attempt at the records a bearing failed after 300 miles, but the Special had broken all Cobb’s records to that point.

Both engines were expressed back to the Duesenberg plant in Indianapolis where they were fitted with special new bearings from Federal-Mogul. The engines were rushed back to Bonneville and a new record attempt started but it, too, ended prematurely at 1,960 miles when the crankcase split.

The second engine was installed and Jenkins, this time admitting fatigue and accepting relief from Gulotta, started the third attempt. The Duesenberg Special stopped every 400 miles for fuel, tires and a safety check. On August 31, 1935 the run ended and the Duesenberg Special held a succession of new records including the top mark, covering 3,253 miles in 24 hours at 135.47 miles per hour, an amazing accomplishment.

Donald Campbell in Bluebird set the one mile land speed record at 301.13mph only days later on September 3. Then Captain Eyston in Speed of the Wind, powered by an unsupercharged 12-cylinder Rolls-Royce Kestrel aircraft engine, raised Jenkins’ 24-hour record to 140.52 mph.

It’s hard not to think that this is what Ab Jenkins had in mind all along, stimulating interest in record-setting on the Bonneville salt flats by bringing the fastest competition in the world to meet the challenge of the stock Duesenberg-based Special. Setting and breaking records in rotation, each competitor was challenged by the others. Even though the Duesenberg Special’s reign as the fastest automobile in the world was short, it was significant both for what it foretold of the future of record-breaking and for the power, handling and durability of the basically standard Duesenberg J chassis and its mildly modified engine.

On February 29, 1936 as part of his original agreement with Duesenberg Jenkins bought the Duesenberg Special along with all its spares for $4,800, but this was far from the end of its record-setting career.

*The "Mormon Meteor"*

Working with Augie Duesenberg and Lycoming, Jenkins adapted a 1,650 cubic inch Curtiss Conqueror V12 to the Special’s Duesenberg chassis and body, re-naming it the Mormon Meteor, the winning name submitted to a contest in Salt Lake City’s Deseret News newspaper. The team returned to the salt in 1936 and into easily the most exciting season ever held at Bonneville, or anywhere else, for land speed records. Jenkins was there, and so were Cobb and Eyston.

Eyston set the first records, averaging 149.096 mph for 24 hours and 136.34 mph for an almost unbelievable 48 hours.

Co-driven by Babe Stapp, the Mormon Meteor growled off in early September. Jenkins and Stapp bettered Eyston’s average through 12 hours at 152.84 mph but a driveshaft universal joint failed just after 12 hours ending this attempt.

Cobb then took to the course, besting Eyston’s 24-hour record with a 150.163 average but not going for the 48-hour mark.

Jenkins and Stapp started again. At 50 miles the Conqueror-powered Mormon Meteor was fastest, and fastest it remained through two full days on the Bonneville salt with averages of 153.823 mph for 24 hours and 148.641 mph for 48 hours. Set with a still essentially stock Duesenberg J chassis against the best purpose-built record-setters from England’s specials builders, Jenkins, Stapp and the Mormon Meteor stood at the top of the heap at the end of the 1936 Bonneville season.

*Mormon Meteor III*

In 1937 Jenkins returned to Bonneville with a completely new car. Mormon Meteor III was built by Augie Duesenberg and powered by a Curtiss Conqueror. Another series of record exchanges ensued but in 1940 Jenkins and Cliff Bergere driving the Mormon Meteor III captured every world and American Class A and unlimited record from 50 km to 24 hours. Jenkins and Mormon Meteor III continued to set speed and endurance records at Bonneville until 1950.

Ab Jenkins had been elected mayor of Salt Lake City in 1939, a race he won without spending a dime or making a speech. His final records were set with a 1956 Pontiac, capturing all American Class C and stock car records up to 24 hours and averaging 118.375 mph for 24 hours. He died on August 9, less than two months later.

*The Duesenberg Special’s Subsequent History*

After concluding that the record-setting days of the Duesenberg Special/Mormon Meteor, were past, in 1938 Ab Jenkins refitted the 1935 Duesenberg SJ Special engine J557 built by Augie Duesenberg. Jenkins slightly modified the body by adding doors and a rudimentary top and removing the head fairing. The Mormon Meteor’s single headlight remained. The exhaust pipe was dropped below the door to get its heat away from the passenger.

Ab Jenkins and his son Marvin drove the Mormon Meteor some 20,000 miles around Utah in the following years. It is no wonder Ab got elected mayor without campaigning. Driving this thundering speedster around Salt Lake City was advertising beyond price and only added to Jenkins’ name-recognition.

It was sold in 1943 to Bob Roberts in Los Angeles. Roberts sold the Mormon Meteor to Tom Troka in Chicago in 1946. Troka drove it from LA to Chicago and sold it two years later to collector Ben Hudson in Georgia.

Hudson had the engine rebuilt by Duesenberg specialist A.J. Hoe who assembled it for break-in without the supercharger or special twin carburetors. It apparently performed so well they were never re-installed during Hudson’s ownership which included long trips from Georgia to Indianapolis and to Maine. Eleven years later in 1959 he passed it on to a friend, the father of the present owner, who had it restored by John Griffin. Griffin recalled scraping a cupful of Bonneville salt from inside the cowl. At this time the original supercharger, special dual carburetors and intake manifolding were recovered from A.J. Hoe and re-installed, returning the Mormon Meteor to its 1937 road configuration.

Completed in 1962 in its original cream livery and with red upholstery and wheels, the Mormon Meteor is a CCCA, AACA and A-C-D Club first place winner. After restoration it accumulated another 2,500 miles before it was cosmetically restored again and rewired in 1983-84 for the present owner.

Following its show career the Mormon Meteor has participated in the Colorado Grand four times and competed in numerous other events and tours. On one of its Colorado Grand runs it was selected Best of Show among a field which included pontoon fendered Ferrari 250 Testa Rossas and pre-war Alfa 8Cs.

Its high performance Ed Winfield cams were replaced with stock Duesenberg camshafts while owned by Jenkins. It now has a more usable 3.31:1 rear axle ratio and it has been converted to a 12 volt electrical system, including rewinding the original generator. In the interest of reliability the blower pressure is now regulated to about 1½ pounds boost (having been about 5 psi when running for records in 1935). A safety bar has been added to the passenger’s door [the owner calls it "the Mounger Bar" in recognition of the time on the Colorado Grand when Pebble Beach Concours Co-Chairman Glenn Mounger was in the passenger seat during a 1 mile run in 33 seconds (109 mph)]. The engine runs Carillo rods and Forged True pistons but aside from these changes to make it more user friendly and reliable on tours the Mormon Meteor remains as driven by Ab and Marv Jenkins following its Bonneville record runs.

Although the Mormon Meteor is familiar to everyone with a passion for great automobiles, its presence is best experienced in person. It exudes charisma and power. Long and low to the ground, it is the epitome of a prewar speed car. Its giant exhaust pipe emits a roar that is as much tactile as audible, the repeated, balanced pounding of seven liters of Duesenberg inline eight, a sharp and authoritative counterpoint to the smaller eights of prewar Alfas and Maseratis. Driving it is an unforgettable experience and one which the current owner, who has driven it frequently and thousands of miles, describes with fresh enthusiasm even after over 40 years in the family.

Wherever the Mormon Meteor appears it is the center of attention, and its ground-shaking exhaust assures its arrival will not be overlooked.

*Conclusion*

The Duesenberg Special was the fastest automobile in the world, a modified Duesenberg J with Augie Duesenberg-tuned engine and special bodywork which stood up to aero-engined giants from John Cobb, G.E.T. Eyston and Malcolm Campbell. Then it was again the fastest automobile in the world as the Mormon Meteor.

It is the last genuine Duesenberg race car, the culmination of a long and legendary line of champions, the ultimate creation of Fred and Augie Duesenberg.

Its history is unchallenged; its originality is exceptional. It is Olympian in its presence and performance.

The last time it was sold Dwight David Eisenhower was in the White House. The Mormon Meteor is one of the all-time "keepers" among collector cars, yet it is tuned and prepared for driving in long distance tours and events. This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to own the greatest Duesenberg built: Ab Jenkins’ Mormon Meteor.

The ultimate Duesenberg race car, holder of the Land Speed Record up to 24 hours

Known and important history from new, accurately restored as driven by Ab Jenkins

Carefully prepared and driven on the most important and enjoyable events and tours

The fastest, most powerful, most famous Duesenberg SJ: Ab Jenkins’ Duesenberg Special/Mormon Meteor.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> A rebuilt Duesenberg in the '30's. Was once fitted with a 12 cylinder aircraft engine to break 87 records in 24 hours...I think!
> 
> TPBM always wonder, why women screams as soon as things start to get just the slightest bit exciting....



Don't you wonder, just...enjoy it. 
And yes, it makes me wonder too, and yes - I scream too, during for example an exciting roller coaster ride. 

TPBM is also impressed about the writing in this thread about the Mormon Meteor.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, I have wondered that.


TPBM.........is a problem solver.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Try to be, not always working though....

TPBM always show respect towards the elderly....


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 9, 2009)

99% of the time. 




TPBM......wastes a lot of time.


----------



## Pong (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes. In playing IL-2 and making aircraft profiles.

TPBM is a neat freak.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Not hardly. And you think I would be since my part time job is being a personal assistant to a disabled woman.



TPBM.........has to work on their house.


----------



## Pong (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM will tell us the time and weather in his/her place...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 10, 2009)

09:40 am on monday, august 10th 2009.
Showers, cloudy and 18-20 C/64-68 F.

TPBM thinks of roasted duck now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2009)

Only because you mentioned it.....

TPBM rather have a large pizza.....with everything!


----------



## A4K (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds good!

TPBM has eaten a yabby...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haven't got the foggiest what that is mate....

TPBM will tell..


----------



## A4K (Aug 10, 2009)

The Australian name for the fresh water crayfish... lots round the blue Mountains near Sydney 

TPBM isn't really into sea- (or in this case, fresh water pond) food...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2009)

You got that right mate! Don't know why.... 

TPBM don't get vegetarians....


----------



## A4K (Aug 10, 2009)

I understand their motive... just not the 'it's still ok to eat fish and chicken because they're white meat' thing. Are these people nuts?? 

TPBM will explain why they don't think white meat is meat...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't have a clue...... Maybe

TPBM knows ???

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't care, just means more for me!!!

TPBM has very sore muscles today.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 10, 2009)

....and a back ache. Again.

TPBM hasn't got any physical ailments.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope. 

TPBM has been to the Outer Banks in North Carolina. (That's where I am right now, on vacation )


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2009)

Can't say that I have....

TPBM would like to see Iceland....


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 10, 2009)

sure. I've never been there.

TPBM served in the military


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup....18 months I did! Army Rangers.

TPBM has dogs and cats....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope, just my pet rabbit, "Uno". 

TPBM wants to know who's Army Lucky served in.....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 10, 2009)

Only the occasional stray that I leave food out for.

TPBM is a vegan.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is an omnivore...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup. 

TPBM will decide what's better: steak or lobster?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 10, 2009)

Why decide, put both on a plate and I will eat them. Actually prefer Shrimp over Lobster though.

TPBM has expensive tastes, but an inexepensive bank account!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 10, 2009)

Spot on! 

TPBM does like me: Save on some things, spend on other.


----------



## A4K (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep!

TPBM dosen't have to worry where the next dollar/ pound/ euro/ etc is coming from...


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope. .......as long as I work for it. 



TPBM....wishes it was the weekend already.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2009)

Good God yes!!

TPBM still wants to know who's Army Lucky served in.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe he's an Army of one. (Sorry couldn't resist).


TPBM......want to "kabong" me on the head for that.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope, wouldn't want to damage my guitar

TPBM still owns some 70's Disco records and will tell us why they haven't thrown them out yet!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't say that I do....

TPBM DOES have some embarrassing records though, AND will tell us!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 11, 2009)

Not anymore. Probably the goofiest one I ever had was by Fastway to hear their on hit "Say what you will" 

TPBM knows this song


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't say I do.

TPBM has been to the Outer Banks in North Carolina


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope, never.

TPBM has got some severely embarassing cd's, and will tell us with who it is.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 11, 2009)

Pajama Sam, Fredie Fish and Put-Put.


TPBM has some embaressing secrets that will tell us...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 11, 2009)

Not on your life, buddy boy!

TPBM likes black licorice.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 11, 2009)

Mmmmyum yeah! *drools*

TPBM loves peppermint chocolate.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 11, 2009)

No, that stuff is acrimonious...

TPBM likes astronamy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like Astronomy 

TPBM builds and flies R/C Airplanes.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is a keen model builder...


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 11, 2009)

No....



TBPM has been to Pennsylvania.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep, several years ago I was in Reading, PA. for some computer training. Did not realize at the time they were rebuilding a P-61 at the Reading, Pa. airport otherwise I would have paid a visit. 

TPBM is a World traveler.


----------



## Maglar (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope! I'm a home traveler, I go from my computer to the kitchen to my modeling station to ugh ugh..

TPBM prefers texting to phone calls.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes. Hahaha 

TPBM reads the WWII History magazine


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't care for either. Spent 10+ years doign tech support over the phone, can't stand talking on the phone.

TPBM will tell us thier favorite Simpsons character.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 11, 2009)

Probably Bart or Nelson 

TPBM watches Family Guy


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM watches (or watched) Futurama...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 11, 2009)

No, I just didn't think it was funny.

TPBM used to watch Magnum PI


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope. I'd rather watch MacGyver at the time.

TPBM liked MacGyver, too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2009)

MacGyver rocked!

TPBM recently had to improvise building something.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 11, 2009)

All the time on my race car.


Thorlifter, that is a cool album, man. I know most of Fastway's songs. (Snafud1 showing his age now).


TPBM.......remembers the good ole' days. (whatever they were for ya.)


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup. Damn, they were good, those days! 

TPBM remembers a good childhood.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup. Also remember the bad.



TPBM.........is exhausted right now.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 11, 2009)

Ya just got back from the Ocean and then went into the pool. Very tiring.

TPBM has a pool


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 11, 2009)

No.....



TPBM likes the Pittsburgh Steelers.....


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry, Vikings fan. 



TPBM........likes football.


----------



## Maglar (Aug 11, 2009)

Hell yeah, and im talking grid iron, not soccer.

TPBM thinks the dolphins will make playoffs this year.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I will give them one year yet.



TPBM.........is a betting man/woman.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup, I enjoy the thrill of the chase!

TPBM has had a fine Southern dessert, RC Cola and a Moon Pie


----------



## A4K (Aug 12, 2009)

Neither of them...

TPBM has had Toad in the hole, Shepherd's Pie, and Bubble and squeak...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 12, 2009)

Nope

TPBM has a dog


----------



## trackend (Aug 12, 2009)

had all three A4K mmmmm
but to answer B17 no I dont have a dog but I have had a few from Terriers too Retrievers

TPBM is more of a cat person and has a skin tight outfit to prove it


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM hasn't got any pets...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 12, 2009)

Nope. Don't want any.

TPBM has a new set of golf clubs


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 12, 2009)

I have golf clubs but not sure if they're new. 

TPBM likes playing golf but hates watching it on TV


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Don't do either.

TPBM is wearing themselves ragged lately!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes the beach can be tiring 

TPBM live 45mins within an ocean


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2009)

Well the North Sea...

TPBM has never seen the ocean...


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, I have seen the ocean.....



TPBM has been to Africa.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 12, 2009)

No, I'm waiting for Gnomey to invite me

TPBM is a good cook


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 12, 2009)

Nope. A rotten one.

TPBM is, and is going to tell us about a personal favorite dish.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2009)

Springbok steak (preferably fresh), grilled with whatever sauce there is going and washed down with beer/wine... 

TPBM thinks that sounds great...

@Thor when do you want to go, I'm getting withdrawal symptoms, I haven't been in Africa for over a year  

@Doughboy what to know anything about Africa (safari etc) PM I should be able to point you in the right direction (barring that look at my pictures in the link in my siggy).


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah sounds OK I'm not a steak person 

TPBM has built atleast 5 models


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Many years ago I had many of them on the shelve. They did not survive the fall when my younger sister climbed the cabinet they were in because she thought there was a pack of gum hidden up on the top shelf!!!

TPBM thinks that was enough of a reason to had a Sister-ectomy performed (removal of Sister from house).


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 12, 2009)

YES! :LOL: stinks.

TPBM has had other models broken in the past or present?


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep. Older brother destroyed 1/48 scale B-17G in a fit of anger when he couldn't catch me.

TPBM has found more creative ways to destroy models in his/her youth.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2009)

Banger/mini sticks of dynamite - always interesting results (although work better in water/mud/dead (jelly)fish)...

TPBM thinks I (and my brothers) are just slightly pyromaniacs....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2009)

As a fellow pyromaniacs with 5 models, a ton of toys and 1 bathroom to his credit, nothing wrong with that!

TPBM has torched something before.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2009)

Quite a few things including my hair a couple of times... 

TPBM has done the same...


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 12, 2009)

OOOOOOOHHHHHH yeah. Singed my hair by accident. I was in charge of trash at home and put the (real) xmas tree in the barrel. Lit some paper to get it started. It didn't take. After about 3 minutes , my dumb*** decided to look down into the barrel and at that moment all the pine needle went up in flame along with some hair.


TPBM......will share an embarressing moment with us.


----------



## Pong (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't remember anything......

TPBM will share....


----------



## A4K (Aug 13, 2009)

Too many to write...  

TPBM will tell us their favourite musician/ group...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 13, 2009)

Jan Johansson.

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Pong (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep. Even if its just my lil' cousin's birthday I'd be happy to get out of the house.

TPBM has seen a lot of movies this season.


----------



## A4K (Aug 13, 2009)

Nope, they mostly just make crap these days.

TPBM will tell us what types of movie they prefer...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2009)

I like war movies and westerns.... not necessarily in that order.....

TPBM is watching it rain..... like me...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nope, it's supposed to rain just in time for the weekend though.

TPBM skipped breakfast this morning.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2009)

snafud1 said:


> TPBM......will share an embarressing moment with us.




One time at dinner when I was 7 my parents asked me if I knew Anne Frank was and after many minutes of thinking I said, "I think she's on my bus "


And I didn't skip Breakfast.

TPBM has gone deep sea fishing before


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep! Lots of fun.

TPBM has gone diving in WW2 wreckage


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't save I have. I want to though.

TPBM has been hunting before


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep, usually Turkey hunting in the spring, and Deer and Small game in the fall. Next month it's off to Colorado to hunt Elk with my Longbow.

TPBM needs some time off from work.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2009)

Being un-employed, I have lots of time off..... Then there's the house-work while the missus works....

TPBM don't mind doing to housework...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't say I enjoy it...

TPBM avoids housework at all costs...


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep. But that would explain why the house is such a mess.

TPBM has major projects around the house to do.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup. Cleaning out the unnecessary clutter is an ongoing, several-years-project, cleaning and painting the living room is another, and cleaning and painting the kitchen is a third...plenty of things to do. 

TPBM has just refurbished their place.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2009)

Eeerrrmmmm........nope!

TPBM has a huge Honey-Do list....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2009)

Not really. After I re-did the bathroom, I swore off home projects. If she wants something done..... pick up the
phone and call someone.

TPBM drinks their booze straight up.......

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sometimes, mainly good Irish, Scotch, or Bourbon Whisky (Whiskey if your from across the pond).

TPBM doesn't see how anyone can drink Vodka straight up.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 13, 2009)

I've done it before, it's difficult! I seem to have a much better tolerance once I'm already drunk.

TPBM is the same.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2009)

Au Contraire, Mate ! Sober as a judge....

TPBM will give us the time and temperature where they are....

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 13, 2009)

7:26pm. 81degreesF.



TPBM..........is on the patio with a laptop right now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2009)

Too dam hot outside!

TPBM has made cheese before.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nope. Made butter though.




TPBM.......is a thinker and a do'er.


----------



## Pong (Aug 14, 2009)

At times....

TPBM will tell us what course they took in college.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2009)

College ?? Surely you jest !! Like a dummy, I quit in the 7th grade.

TPBM has an exotic pet and will tell us about it...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 14, 2009)

No pets for me

TPBM has owned a snake or lizard


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope.... just my pet rabbit "Uno".

TPBM wonders about the name, "Uno".....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 14, 2009)

A little.

TPBM has this site open well at work.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha yes, all day.

TPBM's last day at work is today, like me.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, last day until Monday!!!

TPBM is going to watch some American Football this weekend.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 14, 2009)

Nah! Hate preseason.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## trackend (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont even know when the season starts
TPBM will infom me


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2009)

I donno either..... and really don't care.

TPBM is an avid football fan.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope, don't follow either American Football or Soccer...

TPBM isn't a sport fanatic...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 14, 2009)

Spot on. 

TPBM likes to go fishing now and then.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope. Stock car racing and American football .



TPBM........is getting ready to hit the town.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope, but am getting ready to hit the bed.

TPBM got up WAY too early this morning.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yup. Every day I have to work.




TPBM...........has to work this weekend.


----------



## trackend (Aug 15, 2009)

No I managed to stop doing weekends 2 years ago so now I can persue my leasure activities

TPBM is following the debate on health reforms in the states


----------



## Pong (Aug 15, 2009)

Uh, no. No TV.

TPBM likes the radio more than the TV.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2009)

Nah....

TPBM is a DINK!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 15, 2009)

Maybe if I knew what a DINK was....

TPBM will explain.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 15, 2009)

Dual Income, No Kids?

TPBM will confirm this or not.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sounds good to me.



TPBM.......is in a great mood today.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 15, 2009)

Mmmhmmm, am looking forward to the airshow next wekend. 

TPBM is looking forward to next weekend as well, and will tell us why.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 15, 2009)

I"m going camping

TPBM had a great summer


----------



## Pong (Aug 16, 2009)

Apart from the extremely hot weather, yep.

TPBM had an Atari when he/she was a kid.


----------



## trackend (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry to dissapoint commadore 64
TPBM thinks space invaders changed games for ever


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2009)

In a way yes...

TPBM thinks it is remarkable how far computers and games have come in the last 20 years...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2009)

Seeing I'm not 20, Since I can remember how they were in the Late 90's compared to now..... They have come SO far. 


TPBM Has a Laptop AND a Desktop


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep (in fact 2 laptops (one old one that my dad uses) and a desktop) and will probably replace my desktop next year :/

TPBM thinks that is too many computers to have...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2009)

Ah not really I mean my parents have a laptop I use, so does my brother and then I have my desktop which I'm on right now.


TPBM has a very very old laptop


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 16, 2009)

No.

TPBM has an Iguana...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2009)

Nooooooo.

TPBM has been to a Pro Football (American) game before


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes I have, but it's been over 20 years since I went to one.

TPBM has went to one more recently


Wheels


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nope. Been 25 years for me.


TPBM.........is older than 25.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2009)

No.

TPBM is older that 40


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2009)

<sigh> Yup

TPBM has drank scotch/whisky older then TPAM.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2009)

Not yet, but I certainly will try to...

TPBM enjoys a good scotch...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 16, 2009)

Ew.

TPBM works on a model kit these days.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes an Academy 1/72 Opel Blitz will get underway tomorrow. 

TPBM is too working on a model


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Not currently. Only have 80 to work on.



TPBM.......is hard pressed for time also.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2009)

That and money.... 

TPBM is in the same situation....


----------



## trackend (Aug 17, 2009)

I dont have the time also but am also waiting for instructions on what to do when I do have time

TPBM does not even have time to answer this post


----------



## Pong (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope, got all day.

TPBM is having the day off.


----------



## A4K (Aug 17, 2009)

...

TPBM neither...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2009)

Everyday is a day off.....

TPBM parts his hair on the left....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2009)

My left....you right..

TPBM has driven on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge....which is 18 miles I may add......It has a restaurant and two tunnels....


----------



## A4K (Aug 17, 2009)

No, never even been to the States...

TPBM has tramped the West Highland Way in Scotland...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2009)

Bits of it...

TPBM has climbed a Munroe...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2009)

A what?

TPBM will explain!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2009)

Beats me.... I'll pass that to

TPBM....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2009)

Munro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

TPBM will confirm this


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks good to me.

TPBM did not win the lottery this weekend!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 17, 2009)

No I did not. Damn Damn Damn

TPBM has won some money in the lottery before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2009)

A few pennies here and there, still waiting for that BIG win.....

TPBM gamble.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2009)

I gamble with my life everytime I get in my truck and drive down the road. Other than that I may pick up a lottery ticket once and a while. I stay out of Casinos though.

TPBM thinks it's much faster and less frustrating to just drive by the front of the Casino and throw your money at the door than sittining in a chair for hours and loosing the cash anyway.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 17, 2009)

It would save time! I actually went to a couple of the casino's in your area Buck. I think it was called Mil Laks or something like that.

TPBM has been to Alaska


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope, someday though. You were probably at Grand Casino Mille Lacs maybe Grand Casino Hinkley, or Black Bear Casino? 

TPBM prefers the big city to the wilds.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Absolutely not. Too many reasons to say why.


TPBM.......has two homes.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2009)

Not personally but in the family yes + a rented flat (with others) for University for both me (St Andrews) and my brother (Edinburgh) (ouch)...

TPBM has hardly moved house...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure I understand your Scottish jargon. Have I moved from one house to another ? If so, yes, many times
while in the US Navy.

TPBM has served in their country's armed forces....

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 17, 2009)

No, and I kick myself in the butt all the time for it.



TPBM........also wishes they had joined the military.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM knows what movie contained the mini-movie named "A Fistful of Yen"?


----------



## Pong (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM knows for sure....


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 17, 2009)

The Kentucky Fried Movie.

TPBM will confirm this.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 17, 2009)

Yup
The Kentucky Fried Movie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TBPM will find some fault with my post


----------



## Pong (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope..Can't....

TPBM is bored....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2009)

Bingo.... 

TPBM has seen the TV show "George Lopez"


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM...has noticed a lot of "nope" answers lately.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2009)

No**

TPBM has tho


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep

TPBM is gonna hit the hay soon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2009)

On my way now.

TPBM hated the Disco Era


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes and no. Ted Nugent, Kiss and Boston were going good then. Although I didn't know it til I was hangin' around my uncle playing his hard rock music.



TPBM............can dance.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2009)

Hellllllllllllll no.......

TPBM was very "popular" during there middle school years.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ummm.....no.


TPBM..........did well in school.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2009)

Ummm well seeing I just finished 7th Grade... My ending grades were Social Studies A, Language Arts A-, Science A+, and Math A-......

TPBM had a 4.0 GPA


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 18, 2009)

guess I should have posted, "TPBM IS doing well in school.".No mine was 3.2 in high school.



TPBM........is going to hit the sack like me.


----------



## trackend (Aug 18, 2009)

No Im just about to go to work it's 06:00 here but I wish I could have laid in for a bit longer.
TPBM is not an early bird


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2009)

I am... Go to sleep around 1 and wake up around 5 30 or so.... 

TPBM gets atleast 7 hours of sleep a night.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep, pretty much...

TPBM thinks that they don't get enough sleep...


----------



## A4K (Aug 18, 2009)

I get the hours but not the quaity...

TPBM dosen't usually sleep too good either..


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2009)

Constant waking up.....

TPBM has been a traffic accident..


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2009)

Only a couple of real minor bumps, nothing serious!

TPBM is an accident waiting to happen....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2009)

Considering I've been to the hospital 10 times.....YES!

TPBM goes to the hospital atleast once a year for an injury....I know I do!


----------



## Pong (Aug 18, 2009)

Nope...Not a single broken bone in me body.....

TPBM is able to eat chocolates and other sweets in 2.034 seconds.


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nope, I get Migrain headachs from chocolates.

TPBM Gets Migrains...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2009)

Thankfully no...... 

TPBM has a back problem...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't say I do....

TPBM has them though


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep, 3 bad disk and a lower lumbar discectemy back in April. Pretty much screwed for the rest of my life lol

TPBM has had a major surgery...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2009)

Several. Three on right shoulder, one to fix a lacerated spleen, ruptured and herniated diaphragm, re-inflate a lung, etc...

TPBM heard more about my operations than they wanted to.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 18, 2009)

*whistles innocently* 

TPBM has never seen a duckbilled platypus IRL.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2009)

Not in person

TPBM has seen a Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't say I have.......

TPBM has gotten stitches before .... I've had them 2 times.... 48 one time for my arm and 12 in my right knee so now I have a bad leg LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2009)

Nope, only steri-strips (would of been stitches but as I did it on an ice rink it froze and therefore I got away without stitches (I split my chin open)...

TPBM has never injured themselves...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 18, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA. Yeah, right!

TPBM can't stand the sight of blood.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2009)

The sight of blood doesn't bother me, unless it's mine !

TPBM eats out often.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't say that I do Mr C....

TPBM takes the bike to and from work....


----------



## Auravir (Aug 18, 2009)

Nope, as I'm currently unemployed.

TBPM helps the environment any way they can


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 18, 2009)

Not exactly...I love motorcycles, planes, anything with an engine in, and maybe just cars...a little. 

TPBM doesn't really give a damn about the environment. Like me.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2009)

I give a damn, but don't think us humans are having the effect on climate than "the experts" think we are.

TPBM drinks, smokes, eats fatty foods, and really don't care what others say about it!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 18, 2009)

Have we met, Bucksnort?

TPBM is a card-carrying vegan.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2009)

He!! no, vegan is yet another Native American word for "bad hunter"!!!

TPBM feeds the veggies to the rabbit, then eats the rabbit (after he's all fattened up)


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 18, 2009)

Why feed a rabbit when you can feed a deer and get more and better meat? 

TPBM is a passionate meat-eater, too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rabbit, Deer, whatever. If it's made out of meat I'll eat it

TPBM can tell us which former US President once used a boat oar to beat of the attacks of a vicious swamp rabbit on a fishing trip he once took.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2009)

Just a wild guess.... Teddy Roosevelt....

TPBM knows for sure....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2009)

Andrew Jackson?

TPBM will conform this.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2009)

Jimmy Carter!! (Them Georgia rabbits are mean)

TPBM just thoought of Monty Python too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, I was thinking of The Killer Rabbit when I asked the question. And yes it was Jimmy Carter. There are even pictures and I beleive video of the attack.

TPBM can't wait to go to work tomorrow morning


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2009)

I would like to be able to, Bucky....

TPBM needs to see their dentist....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I do....? 

TPBM has false teeth...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, I do. I've had dentures since I was 20.......

TPBM is a "lefty"....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2009)

Correct!

TPBM is a 'Righty'


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 19, 2009)

Yup!

TPBM is amidexterous( that spelled right?).


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2009)

A what now?? 

TPBM will explain....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2009)

I beleive he meant ambidextrous, which simply means you are able to use both your left and right hands equally well.

TPBM is traveling to a foreign country soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, heading to Italy in 2 weeks time...

TPBM is looking forward to an upcoming holiday/break...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2009)

Everyday is a holliday when your semi-retired [read:unemployed]

TPBM is looking forward to retirement

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 19, 2009)

I've only been working for three years part time, so I still got a ways to go. 

TPBM will tell us their worst job.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2009)

In the '70's I managed a warehouse for an interior decorator. He was a pain in the arse, always wanted things moved
so he knew where they were, while I had a floor plan drawn up. Drove me nuts....

TPBM needs to work on their lawn...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 19, 2009)

The lawn is in good shape. Just needs a little water.

TPBM is going out of town this weekend.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope. Considering making plans, but have not yet.

TBPM is going on a vacation soon


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 19, 2009)

Dunno. Holiday from sept. 1st - 2 weeks off, I don't know where I might end up.
It might be Berlin, Salzburg, Stockholm or just Jutland, I don't know yet. 

TPBM will tell us about their holiday this year.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2009)

Not sure exactly what is happening yet with the latest one (Italy) but the last two were a week skiing in Norway and a week in England.

TPBM is looking forward to their work tomorrow...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2009)

No work tomorrow, or the next day, or the next. Semi-retired, remember ?

TPBM does not like poached eggs....

Charles


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't like Eggs at all.....



TPBM doesn't like Onions (like me)


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope. Love Onions, garlic, peppers, horseradish...Anything pungent!

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM thinks original Tabasco sauce is for wimps and girlymen


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2009)

Taste bud were burned out by Thai food.

TPBM has eaton sushi before.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope. Raw fish is only fit for cats and bears to eat IMNSH opinion. 

TPBM has eaten tofu.


----------



## Pong (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep.....

TPBM will tell us the weirdest food he/she has ever eaten.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2009)

The arabs, in North Africa, make an alcoholic stew they call [phonetically] "cush-cush". It has camel meat in it
and heaven only knows what else. The hangover is absolutely terrible !!!

TPBM has tasted rattlesnake meat....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope. (Throws up)

TPBM will tell us the time and temp of their place.....


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 19, 2009)

8:32pm and 69degrees F.


TPBM........had a rough day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2009)

Lately it's the only days I have.

TPBM has had to prepare annual budgets for work before.


----------



## Pong (Aug 20, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is an avid book reader.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2009)

Of occasion, when there is a good book(s) to read I'll rapidly read it...

TPBM doesn't enjoy reading books...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2009)

I have my moments...

TPBM has heard of the Millenium Group..


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2009)

No. Lol

TPBM will be looking for a new car soon!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2009)

FYI, Millennium Group is an industry leader in security and access control systems, such as Community Secure and Millenium for Education.

Don't think I'll be looking for a new car anytime soon. My 23 year old Mazda p/u runs just fine...

TPBM likes beets....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh okay and no I do not.


TPBM likes Diet Coke


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 20, 2009)

I do, more a Coke Zero fan though, the Diet Coke has a bit of aftertaste. 

TPBM can swim.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 20, 2009)

Like a fish. 

TPBM prefers water skiing to snowskiing.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2009)

Nope, definitely skiing on snow...

TPBM does a snow sport...


----------



## Maglar (Aug 20, 2009)

Heck no! All sports in florida are done in sand or very hot grass / pavement.. 

TPBM hates going to the doctor..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep, there's something wrong with someone that likes going!

TPBM has been ice fishing.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 20, 2009)

Nope. It isn't cold enough in the southern US for that.

TPBM has, though.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't say that I have.

TPBM will show us his/her dream catch from a fishing trip.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2009)

Um, it got way, but it was fricken HUGE!

TPBM did not believe that either.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2009)

Of course I believe you [fingers crossed behind my back]. If YOU said it, it's got to be the truth !!

TPBM hates to go grocery shopping with the {pick one} girl-friend, missus, mother, sister, wife to be, live in mate....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2009)

Mother! "Lets get this, it's healthier, oh I don't like that apple, blah blah blah blah" 

TPBM likes Tupolev over Sukhoi


----------



## Pong (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't say...

TPBM will tell us what is he/she's favorite WWI bomber.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 21, 2009)

Vickers Vimy!!!

TBPM will tell us what is his/her favourite WWI fighter


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

Sopwith Camel

TPBM had a relative in WWII


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2009)

Had two.... My stepfather was killed on D-Day at Normandy, and I had a brother-in-law on Iwo Jima.

TPBM would like to have been old enough to serve in WW-II..

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think so, but I've got the deepest respect for those who did. It sure as hell wouldn't have been any kind of fun, but a job that needed to be done. And sometimes a pretty darned nasty one, too.

TPBM is going shopping for the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2009)

....probably Sunday only, she who must be obeyed said so!

TPBM will have a fine and sunny weekend...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hopefully Will be shopping myself as well, hopefully for a new Muzzleloading Rifle?

TPBM thinks a Pro Football player that accidently shoots themselves in the leg with an illegal handgun deserves to serve 2 years in prison, duh!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2009)

Absolutely !! But my question is: Why ONLY two years ??? In NYC it's five for illegally carrying a handgun. Money talks ????

TPBM agrees with my thinking....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, money talks, lowlife walks!

TPBM has big plans for the weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorta. A Portsmouth, Va. OES Chapter is having their annual picnic and we are invited.

TPBM likes picnics with their favorite girl.....

Charles


----------



## Auravir (Aug 21, 2009)

It depends if you consider beer and television 'big plans' 

TPBM will have real plans for the weekend, unlike me.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope. Just working at the local museum.

TPBM has more exciting plans.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not really, going to do some work on the longbow I'm building, may get some work done on the guitar I'm building as well, and going to hit the archery range for some needed practice.

TPBM is thinking Chinese for dinner tonight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

Probably more like Spaghetti and Meatballs

TPBM is of Italian Decent


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope, german.

TPBM is going to an airshow this weekend.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 21, 2009)

The only flying things we see here in Hamlet are the mosquitos.

TPBM will go to an airshow this weekend.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup - Roskilde Airshow, Spitfire/P-51/DC-3/Red Arrows, among other things to look forward to. 

TPBM is going to have a nice relaxed weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, I am. Going to a picnic


TPBM is watching the storm roll thru...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

You bet!! 

TPBM is annoyed because it's raining out!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope finally stopped raining after three days of it. Nice and sunny and a little cool. Perfect for a walk at the archery range!

TPBM has never shot a bow and arrow before.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2009)

I have, and got great distance with the bow.

TPBM likes hunting with primative weapons.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, as far as archery equipement I don't even own a modern Comopund bow anymore. Traditional Archery is my passion.

TPBM knows what the term Hawk Throwing refers to.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not sure, but is it throwing an axe?

TBPM will know the right answer


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

Probably throwing a Tomahawk?

TPBM will prove me right.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, Tomahawk throwing. The next skill I'm going to be working on along with knife throwing.

TPBM has no eye/hand co-ordination.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2009)

Quite the contrary. 

TPBM is good at this, too.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes I have acceptable hand eye 8) 

TPBM has been to a car show before..


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

No....


TPBM is left-handed.


----------



## Pong (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope.....

TPBM has a lot of time on his/her hands.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

Since it's summer, yes. When school starts I will try to drop in while I can....

TPBM loves this forum


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 21, 2009)

I have my days...

TPBM hates chocolate.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

I dont hate it.

TPBM does.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

I love chocolate!


TPBM agrees


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ditto.


TPBM.......has a garage to clean out.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

YES lol

TPBM can actually fit a car in there garage.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 21, 2009)

Can fit two. We have a shed in the yard, even then we don't have a lot of stuff as my mom's an "editor".

TPBM can't though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2009)

#4,123 on my things to do list.

TPBM needs to have a yard sale.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 22, 2009)

No, just need to get off my butt and straighten things up.



TPBM...is alsoa procrastinator like me.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 22, 2009)

Can I wait with answering that one??? 
(In other words: Yes.  )

TPBM likes to get things done ASAP.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2009)

Usually...

TPBM takes their time and thinks things through carefully....


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 22, 2009)

Nope. Why do today what you can put off til tomorrow!

TPBM would prefer to throw things away to having a yardsale.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes. 

TPBM likes Dell more than Mac


----------



## trackend (Aug 22, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Yes.
> 
> TPBM likes Dell more than Mac



I have a Dell Lap top and an Asus notebook,and a Toshiba laptop and a HP pavillion desktop and a self built desktop but never had a MAC. Dell are ok but the same as most off the shelf pc's full of crap ad programs the worst being AOL. Mac tends to be poorly supported in the UK with compatable software.

TPBM also as a pile of PC's


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep, got a fair few lying around. Couple of laptops and homebuilt desktops...

TPBM also builds their own computers...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Nah.

TPBM has a special room in there house just for building models?


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 22, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM will tell us in which movie the fictional village called "Studley Constable" appeared in, and what the real name of the village that was used as location *gasp* is.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2009)

The movie was "The Eagle Has Landed". The real village was Mapledurham in Oxfordshire.

TPBM wants to know how I know...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 22, 2009)

Google?

TPBM will know.


----------



## Pong (Aug 23, 2009)

He watched it, the most obvious choice. Or a movie review?

TPBM is Charles (If I'm lucky)....who will confirm this.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2009)

All the above..... consider it confirmed. T'was an excellent movie, with a good plot.

TPBM doesn't know that today is Marcel's 34th birthday.....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2009)

Yup, already signed his "card".

TPBM is like me and just discovered we have spell check.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 23, 2009)

We have spell check? I never noticed that before.

TBPM didn't know either.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, I knew it.

TPBM is not planning anything big for today..... time to relax, huh ?

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes that's correct!

TPBM has a busy week ahead of them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hope not....work Monday and Tuesday night, then off for the rest of the week....

TPBM has Scandinavian blood in their veins(?)....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2009)

Yup, Norwegian

TPBM has been on an aircraft carrier before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

I wish.....

TPBM only wear designer clothes....

Btw VB, I'm 1/8 Norwegian....


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Not on my pay scale. 


TPBM.......feels like they need to diet.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

A bit, aye....

TPBM needs to put on some weight instead....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2009)

Nope... I like my 130 pounds. I'm only 5' - 5", so I'm where I want to be, even tho I am 75.

TPBM is under 21

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry , no.


TPBM......is having a bad day.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2009)

Um, not really. 

TPBM has/had braces


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nope.


TPBM......has been healthy most of their life.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2009)

Besides various injuries yes!

TPBM has been pulled over for speeding , a tail light out, etc.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yup.


TPBM.........is a lead foot(like me).


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Dont Drive.

TPBM is the TPAM


----------



## Pong (Aug 24, 2009)

Nopity...

TPBM will tell us where they gone on vacation.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2009)

nowhere special....

TPBM can hold their breath for more than 2 minutes....


----------



## A4K (Aug 24, 2009)

...A4k passes out at the keyboard....

TPBM is living the life of Reilly...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Have no idea if I do....

TPBM will explain "The Life of Reilly"...


----------



## A4K (Aug 24, 2009)

'The good life' - don't know who Reilly was, but he must have been 'as happy as Larry'...

TPBM knows who these people were, and did they really have it so good...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2009)

I couldn't tell you......

But TPBM can.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nope, sorry old chap, in a fogg here about the topic at hand....

TPBM will clear everything up....


----------



## Auravir (Aug 24, 2009)

I have no clue whatsoever.

TBPM will finally know.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2009)

"The Life of Riley" was a radio program, when I was a teenager, and later a TV show starring William Bendix. It was
a sit-com, with Riley always getting into trouble, but at the end of the show {like I Love Lucy}, always came out
smelling like a rose.

TPBM isn't awake yet.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not awake so please keep it down

TPBM will tell us about a fishing trip they took.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Well lets see, It was while vacationing in NC, my family and I got a deep sea charter to go fishing. That very morning we looked at a radar and showed BIG storms right off Cape Hatteras (Where we leaving from), We were fishing for about an hour and a half when dark skies came upon us. The Captain anchored the boat wanting to wait out the storm. Well after another 1 1/2 hours of rocking back and forth people started getting very very sick, it was awful. On top of the huge storm, only 4 people caught anything on the boat!

TPBM has gotten sea sick before.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2009)

Only once. Twenty years in the navy, riding Aircraft Carriers, DD's, DE's, an APA, and I get sea sick on a PBR in
"Nam".

TPBM owns a boat...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry Mr C, I don't......

TPBM was a real rascal as a child....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Went to Cananda a couple times, caught a bunch of Pike and Walleye. Bear raided camp once, kept swatting over coolers. Sunk a hook into the edge of my thumb once when a large pike wiggled while I was taking the hook out, grit my teeth and pulled it out. Luckily it was not imbedded deep into the thumb, just on the edge but it still hurt like a son of a gun and thankfully I had some electrical tape in the tackle box to bandage myself up and continue fishing.

TPBM has experience a fish hook imbedded in thier flesh as well.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a real rascal LOL. Well I've only had to visit the principal twice in the 7th grade  Once I was told to go get a teacher, and couldn't find them but kept looking and when i got back to class my teacher said I tried to skip class and sent me there and then another time we were playing two hand touch football and mmy friend was about to fall so I grabbed his shirt and a teacher thought I tackled him.  

TPBM has been to the principals office multiple times during there school years.


Oh that's how it's going to be Bucksnort beat me to it....LOL

To answer your question though no I have not


----------



## Auravir (Aug 24, 2009)

I've had my fair share of detentions and whatnot. My memory is a little foggy of those events, but I think I was once sent to the principal for defending a kid who was getting beaten up.

TPBM has a more interesting story about their school days


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nope, I minded my own business. And dang you guys are fast, I hit post and was called away and just now noticed several other TPBM before mine was up.

TPBM hates Mondays!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes.... but I hate Sundays more knowing the next day is Mondays 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0qNGYxUwmU_


TPBM Has heard of this song before


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sure have buddy!

TPBM has heard about the group Jam.....and will tell us.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has and will elaborate...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2009)

Nope, don't listen to that type of music [?].....

TPBM is watching it rain.... like me...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

No, but please don't send it our way 

TPBM has seen great weather this summer


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha, no. Rain, rain and more rain for most of it. Only very little sun and then only at the start of the summer...

TPBM has seen similar weather over this summer...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Yup! Rain rain. In June it rained 25 days out of 30. LOL


----------



## Pong (Aug 24, 2009)

TPBM posts more on this thread than the others....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes. 

TPBM is TPAM


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nope.


TPBM........has to work OT this week.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nope, get very little overtime in my current job.

TPBM will tell me to go to bed as it's getting late! And believe me, I need all the beauty sleep I can get


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2009)

It's 0802 in Virginia, so you should still be twix the sheets. Hope you had a good night's rest !

TPBM doesn't like apples....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Aug 25, 2009)

Are we talking straight or as Cider..?

TPBM has drunk Pálinka...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2009)

No I havn't, but I know it's a Hungarian fruit drink that is pretty potent.

TPBM will tell us the time and temperature where they live....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

10:40 a.m. and 75 degrees Fahrenheit

TPBM doesn't live on the east cost and will tell us the time and temperature where they live.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 25, 2009)

10:42 am, 21 degrees celsius, or 70 degrees fahrenheit and yes, I live to the east, but not on the coast.

TPBM lives in a colder place than I do right now


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 25, 2009)

I wish. 

TPBM also prefers a cooler clime.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Definitely.



TPBM.........is having a good day.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 25, 2009)

Not bad.......not bad at all.

TPBM thinks today sucked!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2009)

I wouldn't go that far ! It was just a normal [do nothing worthwhile] kinda day...

TPBM is going to bed early tonight....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

I having sleeping issues. I go to bed at 1:30 or later every morning and wake up around 5:30- 6 in the morning. 

TPBM is a good sleeper.


----------



## Pong (Aug 25, 2009)

Yep!

TPBM wakes up at 3:00 or 4:00 A.M.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

I do sometimes. But normally 5 is more like me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> I do sometimes. But normally 5 is more like me.



and.................


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

TPBM will be vikingBerseker LOL


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nope.


TPBM........prefers fighters over bombers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

DarN! Um I don't, bombers are more spacy. 

TPBM feels the same!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2009)

I have control issues, fighter polot woulb be better for me.

TPBM has started to wrtie a bok before...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

Nah I wouldn't make a good author. 

TPBM has though?


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 25, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have control issues, fighter polot woulb be better for me.
> 
> TPBM has started to wrtie a bok before...


 fighter polot? And is "wrtie a bok" some foreign language? 

Sorry VB , I just couldn't resist.


And no to B-17 Eng. I'm too scatter-brained to make any coherent sense.


TPBM.........has brainfarts also.


----------



## A4K (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep, they last from, say 0630 to around maybe 2330... 

TPBM is always cool, calm, and collected...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 26, 2009)

...right.  I try, and most of the time I succeed. And when I finally blow my top, you _don't_ want to be the recipient - _or _be in the vicinity! 

TPBM has got a temper.


----------



## A4K (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh yeah baby! I'm like a bottle myself...keep it all in check till it gets too much, then...look out!

TPBM will tell us their favourite bike...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2009)

I had a J.C. Higgins when I was about twelve. Great bike, and only $29.95 from Sears !!

TPBM isn't awake yet...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Er...wide awake I'm afraid!

TPBM is getting close to bedtime...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2009)

Been up since 5 and normally dont go to bed until 1 in the morning!

TPBM has a short attention span


----------



## Auravir (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm sorry, what? I wasn't listening.

TBPM spends more than 2 hours a day on the computer


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep, when you work with Computers for a living you tend to work with them a lot

TPBM flies a desk where they work.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM loves popcorn.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup, except when it gets stuck in your teeth.

TBPM likes Chinese food


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 26, 2009)

Mmmyum yes. *drools*

TPBM loves corn on the cob. *stomach rumble.mp3*


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2009)

Never eaten that way... 

TPBM avoid the McD, KFC, BK and others like the plague....


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 26, 2009)

Um....No. Don't ask me about my cholesterol.

TPBM has a favorite restaurant that they will tell us about.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, it's called "My Barbeque Pit" and it's located in my back yard

TPBM is on thier way over to my place for some slow BBQ'ed Beef Briskette and Pork Ribs on Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry, Mate. Got other plans.....

TPBM likes their buffalo wings extra _hot_....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2009)

I do, but not so hot that they just burn and give no flavor. Great, now I'm in the mood for Buffalo Wings with Blue Cheese dressing on the side, not Ranch Dressing that seems to be the norm in my neck of the woods.

TPBM is eating as we speak.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2009)

Drinking but not eating...

TPBM is doing the same...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2009)

Just what's left of a warm Diet Coke, yechhh!!!

TPBM likes cold, leftover fried chicken.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2009)

Only the skin. 

TPBM likes Peperoni pizza


----------



## Auravir (Aug 26, 2009)

It's good, but I prefer meat lovers pizza

TBPM likes beef more than chicken


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes Beef makes better Tacos 

TPBM likes Mexican food? 

You know we should make a what did you eat today.

TPBM also agrees with that

LOL answer both


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Can't stand Mexican food.

On another forum I frequent has a "Give your recipe's thread". Might work here.



TPBM........thinks there is too much talk about food on here. (CAUSE IT MAKES THEM HUNGARY!)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2009)

Talking about food doesn't bother me..... Not at 5' - 5" and 130 lbs.... But I will change the subject.

TPBM is watching Hurricane Danny very closely.....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2009)

Ah, I can't say closely, but I have seen it on the news a lot. 

TPBM thinks they could be affected by Danny


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 26, 2009)

At this moment, no. 


TPBM.......is a storm chaser also.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2009)

Been through 3, I love hurricans!!

TPBM is screwed up that way as well.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, as I stated ...I am! But here in the midwest it's tornados I chase. Had a funnel cloud go through my town last week but it never quite touched the ground. Damn. Had my camera too, but battery was low.


TPBM........is not electronic savvy either.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 26, 2009)

Quite the contrary - I love gadgets and things with buttons and dials, and my camera's always ready for action! 

TPBM feels the same way about electronics.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2009)

I have my phone w/ a camera. LOL but not always

TPBM isn't much of a camera person either.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Not really, no.... Used to be though. 

TPBM has heard about Codex Gigas and will tell us.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2009)

Say what?...

TPBM will have to fill in the blanks.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2009)

- with what? 

TPBM loves to barbecue.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, the true slow cooked with low heat variety.

TPBM though we had gottenaway from the food questions


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2009)

Never in a million years! 

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 27, 2009)

Yup, I haven't had lunch yet.

TBPM has already had lunch


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope, barely had anything for breakfast either.

TPBM beleives in the following statement "Beer, It's what for Dinner"!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 27, 2009)

Not so much any more.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Eeerrrmmmmm.......

*Codex Gigas*

_The Codex Gigas (English: Giant Book) is the largest extant medieval manuscript in the world. It is thought to have been created in the early 13th century in the Benedictine monastery of Podlažice in Bohemia (modern Czech Republic). During the Thirty Years' War in 1648, the entire collection was stolen by the Swedish army as plunder and now it is preserved at the National Library of Sweden in Stockholm. It is also known as the Devil's Bible because of a large illustration of the devil on the inside and the legend surrounding its creation._

*Appearance*
_The codex is richly illuminated throughout.The codex is contained in a wooden folder, covered with leather and ornamented with metal. At 92 cm (36.2in.) tall, 50 cm (19.7in.) wide and 22 cm (8.6in.) thick it is the largest known medieval manuscript. It initially contained 320 vellum sheets, though eight of these were subsequently removed. It is unknown who removed the pages or for what purpose but it seems likely that they contained the monastic rules of the Benedictines. The codex weighs nearly 75 kg (165 lbs.) and the vellum is composed of calf skin (or donkey according to some sources) from 160 animals._

*History*
_The codex was created in the Benedictine monastery of Podlažice near Chrudim, which was destroyed during the 15th century. Records in the codex end in the year 1229. The codex was later pledged to the Cistercians Sedlec monastery and then bought by the Benedictine monastery in Břevnov. From 1477-1593 it was kept in the library of a monastery in Broumov until it was taken to Prague in 1594 to form a part of the collections of Rudolf II._

*Swedish plunder*
_At the end of the Thirty Years' War in the year 1648, the entire collection was stolen by the Swedish army as plunder. From 1649 to 2007 the manuscript was kept in the Swedish Royal Library in Stockholm. The site of its creation is marked by a maquette in the town museum of Chrast._

*Return to Prague*
_On September 24, 2007, after 359 years, Codex Gigas returned to Prague on loan from Sweden until January 2008 (on display previously at the Czech National Library)._

*Content*
_The Codex includes the entire Latin Vulgate version of the Bible, except for the books of Acts and Revelation, which are from a pre-Vulgate version. Also included are Isidore of Seville's encyclopedia Etymologiae, Josephus' Antiquities of the Jews, Cosmas of Prague's Chronicle of Bohemia, various tractates (from history, etymology and physiology), a calendar with necrologium, a list of brothers in Podlažice monastery, magic formulae and other local records. The entire document is written in Latin._
_The manuscript includes illuminations in red, blue, yellow, green and gold. Capital letters are elaborately illuminated, frequently across the entire page. The codex has a unified look as the nature of the writing is unchanged throughout, showing no signs of age, disease or mood on the part of the scribe. This may have led to the belief that the whole book was written in a very short time. But scientists are starting to believe and research the theory that it took over 20 years to complete._

_Page 290, otherwise empty, includes a unique picture of the devil, about 50 cm tall. Several pages before this are written on a blackening vellum and have a very gloomy character, somewhat different from the rest of the codex. The reason for the different coloring is that when vellum is exposed to light it "tans", as vellum is made from animal skins, so over the centuries the pages that were exposed will have a darker color to them._

*Legend*
_According to legend the scribe was a monk who broke his monastic vows and was sentenced to be walled up alive. In order to forbear this harsh penalty he promised to create in one single night a book to glorify the monastery forever, including all human knowledge. Near midnight he became sure that he could not complete this task alone, so he made a special prayer, not addressed to God but to the fallen archangel Satan, asking him to help him finish the book in exchange for his soul. The devil completed the manuscript and the monk added the devil's picture out of gratitude for his aid.

It is also speculated that the inscription of various exorcism spells is the monk trying to exorcise the devil out by himself. (Similar to monks who sinned, and were punished by having them write out the Bible by hand, as it was believed that God's goodness would be transferred to them by doing that.)

Despite this legend, the codex was not forbidden by the Inquisition, and was studied by many scholars_

*TPBM would like to see this book....*


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2009)

Sure

"Hebban olla uogala nestas hagunnan hinase hi(c) (a)nda thu uuat unbidan uue nu" is the oldest writen Dutch text ever foud

*TPBM* knows when it was written and were it was found


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry...

TPBM is Marcel and will tell the story.....





Here's a link to Codex Gigas in Swedish Royal Library....


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2009)

These are the first three words of a 12th century fragment of Old Dutch. The fragment was discovered in 1932 in the margin of a Latin manuscript that was made in the abbey of Rochester, Kent and that is kept in Oxford. It has been dated to the 12th century, but may even be older.

TPBM will tell us that the above described line might not really be the oldest dutch words.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2009)

I take your words for mon ami.....

TPBM has been to Paris, France....


----------



## Auravir (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope

TPBM has, though


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM hasn't been to France...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2009)

Right.

TPBM has been to London at least once.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope. One day, perhaps.

TPBM has been to a great city that they will tell us about.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2009)

Edinburgh - I did not want to leave. Bought my first set of bagpipes there - turned out to be made in Pakistan, dammit.

TPBM has been there too.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep, it is just down the road, go there fairly regularly (was going to go down to the fringe but other things came up, will be going next year as in all likelihood my brother will be performing with his school)...

TPBM hasn't been to Scotland...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2009)

Right, but I'd love to go, as I've been crazy about the country from a distance ever since I was a wee bairn. 

TPBM would love to go to bonnie Alba, too.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 27, 2009)

It'd be nice.

TPBM has been to Madagascar


----------



## Pong (Aug 28, 2009)

Nope, again I've never been any farther than 30 miles from me house!

TPBM has been to Norway..


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sure thing mate, plenty of times!

TPBM has a date this weekend.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2009)

No....the Missus would cut my....oh don't worry about it!

TPBM thinks the earth is flat....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2009)

No..... lol 

TPBM didn't know that they can now manipulate monkey genes. I saw it on fox this morning.


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2009)

ooo ooo you talking to me 
TPMB would also like to be a monkey gibbon half a chance


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 28, 2009)

Sure. Anybody know what this thing is attached to my backside?

TPBM has another exotic animal in mind.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2009)

Em a platypus.

TPBM has seen a platypus in real life!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 28, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Em a platypus.
> 
> TPBM has seen a platypus in real life!



Does my ex count? Oh, Platypus! I thought you said Sourpus.

TPBM has seen an exotic animal in the wild.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2009)

I can't say I have.... I did see a snake eating a live frog once. 

TPBM has been to a MLB (Major League Baseball) game.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, been to Minnesota Twins games exactly two times in my entire life.

TPBM thinks Bald Eagle tastes like Chicken


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2009)

Of course ...

TPBM has eaten an exotic animal...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2009)

Not exotic but I've had escargo (Snail)

TPBM has had something exotic to eat though


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2009)

Depends on what you consider exotic. Have eaten Racoon, Porcupine, Snapping Turtle, Bear, Elk, Moose, Lutefisk, and in a half drunken stupor Minnows.

TPBM has had even more exotic meals.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2009)

For lunch I had a HLT, not really exotic, but it was good.

TPBM will give us the name of their favorite pub, and it's location...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't have a favourite pub.

TPBM does.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 28, 2009)

I live in a little bitty southern town. We wouldn't know a pub if it reached out and bit us on the butt. My favorite bar is the local sports bar.

TPBM has a fav, though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2009)

Armstrongs on Battlefield Road, just a couple of minutes from where I live! Best bl**dy pub in the world! I also like the Clutha Vaults and Scotia in town, great traditional pubs with live music! 

TPBM would like to visit these pubs....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sure would as long as the live music is not too loud, I go out to relax these days not to have my eardrums blown out.

TPBM is headbanging metalhead.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2009)

Now I save that for the long haired types. I'm a big band kinda guy...

TPBM is thinking about Chinese for supper....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 28, 2009)

Supper's long done, it's 1 minute to midnight here as I type. 

TPBM likes tea.


----------



## German Ace (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh, yes of course.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey GA..... Ya forgot to say something about TPBM [The Person Below Me]

So I will continue the thread...

TPBM thinks GA forgot something !!

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2009)

Only 50% of it.

TPBM has worn a kilt before.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2009)

I have my own kilt which I wear every now and again (balls/weddings etc)...

TPBM would like to wear a kilt...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 28, 2009)

Has done that.

TPBM loves haggis!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2009)

Never had it, but after a couple more Beers tonight I'll be willing to give it a try. But where in the heck does one find Haggis in Minnesota?

TPBM has a recipe for Haggis I can try.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Depends on what you consider exotic. Have eaten Racoon, Porcupine, Snapping Turtle, Bear, Elk, Moose, Lutefisk, and in a half drunken stupor Minnows.
> 
> TPBM has had even more exotic meals.



Since when did "road kill "become exotic. Also , I'm a metalhead. CCheese, I used to have a mullet haircut. Not real long but.............

TPBM........has had some interest styles during their life.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2009)

Eh, ah, of course!! Haggis Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network

TPBM thinks this recipe should do


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2009)

snafud1 said:


> Since when did "road kill "become exotic. Also , I'm a metalhead. CCheese, I used to have a mullet haircut. Not real long but.............
> 
> TPBM........has had some interest styles during their life.




beat me too it..... but I have a recipe. Umm not really

and TPBM thinks the Haggis recipe should do.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sure will. I may give it a try.
And by the way, none of the "Exotic foods I mentioned was "road kill". All of it was hunted down with proper hunting equipement (Rifle) and beleive it or not the Porcupine was actaully quite tasty, ground into burger and made into Cabbage Rolls.

TPBM wonders how one goes about hunting Porcupine in the first place.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2009)

A little lol.....

TPBM can explain how it's done, or do you just wait and shoot it when it comes by?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2009)

First you have a buddy that owns a cabin in the north woods of Minnesota. Second you have a couple Porcupines that have decided to climb and destroy the trees next to said cabin. Third you pull out the .30-06 and let them have it!! Forth you think it would be a good idea not to waste the meat from the animal and decide to cook it.

TPBM thinks alchohol was probably involved in previously mentioned adventure.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 28, 2009)

You'd think.


TPBM........thinks too much.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2009)

Especially at 3am in the morning.

TPBM thinks sleeps a waste of time as well.


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it's a luxury. And I can't afford luxury items.



TPBM.......wants to hit me for not advertising the local airshow tomorrow. (Well local for me)


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2009)

Nah...I can't go anyway...

TPBM has driven a bulldozer...


----------



## Pong (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM likes to go out for long walks....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

Eh depends..... If I feel like I need to yes... Otherwise No

TPBM feels the same!


----------



## Auravir (Aug 29, 2009)

I prefer going for rides on my bicycle...I don't walk places often.

TPBM likes riding their bicycle as well.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 29, 2009)

Used to before it got stolen.

TPBM also likes to ride bicycles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yup!

TPBM loves medieval history....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2009)

Not overly, prefer more modern history...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## German Ace (Aug 29, 2009)

IMHO, anything before the 1900's is boring.


TPBM is drinking tea right now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Just about to....

TPBM is going for a coffee instead....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd drink coffee over tea anyday 

TPBM is the opposite.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM prefers water or juice.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes. 

TPBM drinks Diet Coke or Coke


----------



## German Ace (Aug 29, 2009)

You guys are weird.

TPBM is a IL2 German Ace.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2009)

GA didn't answer the question, but he calls us weird....

Do not own or play the game. Not my thing....

TPBM is watching Hurricane Danny come up the east coast....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope, no Hurricanes here. Actually some nice weather (no rain) for the first time in a couple of weeks...

TPBM is experiencing similar weather...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 29, 2009)

On the contrary. After a long period of good weather, we've got showers and colder weather.

TPBM is going to watch a good movie tonight.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope it's an NCIS Marathon!!!

TPBM understands and agrees.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

Sure do! 

TPBM prefers NCIS over Law and Order


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 29, 2009)

...I'm just wondering what you're talking about...TPBM does, too.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't watch either, but I would probably pick NCIS

TPBM likes crime shows, unlike me.

Edit: Rats BB beat me to it!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 29, 2009)

Auravir said:


> -cut-
> Edit: Rats BB beat me to it!



Catch me if you can!  *_waggles wings and zooms off in the distance_*

Answer: Nah, prefer a good movie or the danish equivalent to the Antiques Roadshow.
Or anything about animals and nature.

TPBM feels the same way.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

I would rather watch a movie 

TPBM has seen Saving Private Ryan?


----------



## Auravir (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope

TPBM has though


(Woo Hoo! My hundredth post! 8) )


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, bvut never all the way through at one time. Caught bits and pieces, and I'm sure I've seen the whole thing.

TPBM is/had steak for dinner....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

No. I had Pizza my dad brought home.

TPBM ate a big lunch today


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope....


TPBM ate Pizza for lunch.


----------



## German Ace (Aug 29, 2009)

Makes me feel not so good.

TPBM is making some tea right now while he is eating tuna.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

For dinner. 

TPBM has eaten eggs (any meal) within the last week


----------



## German Ace (Aug 29, 2009)

I just had a hard boiled egg like a minute ago.

TPBM has had popcorn today.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope

TPBM lives in Europe


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope.....



TPBM has hunted in Africa (I doubt it).....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

In my dreams!

TPBM has hunted deer before.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2009)

Yup, and enjoyed every bite!

TPBM has gone "varmint" hunting before.


----------



## Pong (Aug 30, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is claustrophobic.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

Nah, my brother is though

TPBM is Arachibutyrophobic. The fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of your mouth!


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Nope.



TPBM.........has some sort of fear.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

My fear is that procrastinating while come back to haunt me. 

TPBM is the same.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2009)

Nah...just get on with it!

TPBM has won big time in the lotto...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2009)

A woping $356

TPBM likes to gamble


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 30, 2009)

No................. Never will!



TPBM agrees


----------



## Auravir (Aug 30, 2009)

I enjoy the occasional poker game with fake chips or pennies, but I doubt I will ever enter a casino.

TPBM feels the same


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

I will go to a casino. I know I will. LOL

TPBM has been to Atlantic City NJ


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Not even been to the US, yet! 

TPBM kows the seven deadly sins by heart and have done at least 4 of them....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know them by heart and probably have done 4 LOL

TPBM knows the seven deadly sins by heart but has done NONE of them


----------



## Auravir (Aug 30, 2009)

Greed, ummm Envy, umm Lust, ummmm...that's all I've got. 

TPBM knows them off by heart, unlike me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2009)

add Pride, Gluttony, Jealousy , Dangit - I cant remember the last, but I have enjoyed most of them.

TPBM knows the last one.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2009)

The Seven Deadly Sins, also known as the Capital Vices or Cardinal Sins, is a classification of the most objectionable vices which has been used since early Christian times to educate and instruct followers concerning (immoral) fallen man's tendency to sin. It consists of "Lust", "Gluttony", "Greed", "Sloth", "Wrath", "Envy", and "Pride".

TPBM is losing his hair...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 30, 2009)

...nnnnnnnnnnnope... 

TPBM is, though.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

No!  

TPBM quite possibly could be loosing hair?


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 30, 2009)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyup.



TPBM....would like to take mother nature down a notch.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Did that a long time ago, which is why I shave it all with a trimmer every now and then.....proper crew cut! 

TPBM likes the hippie lifestyle....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Crikey! Major clash going on here....

I don't mess with mother nature, you'll only loose anyway....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes to Snafud and No to lucky LOL

TPBM thinks it's funny Lucky and Snafud 1 posted at the same time


----------



## German Ace (Aug 30, 2009)

Not realy.

TPBM is making tea right now...


Sorry, I just love tea thou.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 30, 2009)

No, I hardly ever drink Tea....


TPBM agrees


----------



## Pong (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeppers....

TPBM is back from work.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM is watching it rain..... like me....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

It's raining? Yes! That means it could be possibly coming NJ's way! To answer your question, not currently.

TPBM can write with both hands?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sure can, hard enough to read what I write with my left hand and nearly impossible to read what I write with my right hand.

TPBM writes like a Doctor as well.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup

TPBM is left-handed


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep. I'm the only lefty in my family.

TPBM has blond hair


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope. Kinda brown with a tinge of gray.

TPBM is losing his hair....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope. Wrong tense. I haven't lost any hair in at least 15 years.

TPBM is graying.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep, and I can predict weather changes from how much my kness and shoulders ache. Today will be warm and sunny as I have no major aches or pains.

TPBM can relate to my achy, breaky, bones weather prediction system.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Not really. 

TPBM is looking at hurricane Jimena (spelled correctly? )


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

nope....



TPBM is right-handed


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

I am. 

TPBM has a cell phone


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2009)

Who doesn't?

TPBM hates all this communication stuff that kids seem to need lately.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep, texting has taught many of todays youth to loose communication skills, both verbal and written. 

TPBM is so old they used an Abacus to figure out how much to tip at restaurants.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

no.

TPBM is though


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2009)

No, I can calculate that without using aides
TPBM used to have an A for maths


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

No



TPBM thinks that it is ridiculous to have a cell phone before the age of 15


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Not entirely. Because you could have one and no txting only calling? It's good to have incase you get lost etc.

TPBM shares similar ideas with me


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

I actually agree.


TPBM agrees also


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope, never used to have one when I was younger. Still did fine without. I use cellphones only for my work.

TPBM thinks I'm a grumpy old man


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Of course not......  

TPBM is Doughboy


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope, too old 

TPBM is though


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Nope, too old



TPBM has a hard time hitting the log out button on this site (So addicting )


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Why log out when I'll just log back in after a little while

TPBM has learned more on this web-site than all others they visit combined.


----------



## German Ace (Aug 31, 2009)

No. I still prefer teh ubisoft website.


TPBM likes teh smilies here.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2009)

Some of them...

TPBM doesn't like them...



German Ace said:


> No. I still prefer teh ubisoft website.



Blasphemy! Next time your banned


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

I do like them

TPBM thinks this is an awesome site 8)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, learned quite a bit, and it's cool listening to some of the banter here. 

TPBM has laughed reading one of the threads( paticularly the Spam threads).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2009)

And not just the SPAM threads. The Homar Simpson avatar for lifetime banned folks is pretty dam funny!

TPBM has been banned from visiting/doing something before.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Not this site I was banned but on CoD 1 for my computer I got banned from a server because someone dropped the F bomb and an admin was on and the guy who did it didn't seem so the person who did say it changed there screename to my name and he banned both of us.

TPBM has been accused for something they didn't do.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes... 


TPBM likes Coke more than Pepsi


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

No. Pepsi it taste better IMO

TPBM has look at my 2 new threads "Possible P-40 MTO build" and "Academy Opel Blitz"


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2009)

Can't say that I have, but I probably will before the day is out.

TPBM likes argyle socks...

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ummmm.....no.



TPBM.......prefers to wear sneakers instead of dress shoes.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2009)

Dress shoes are comfortable but I prefer sneakers 

TPBM loves to build models


----------



## Pong (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep! But most of them get wrecked by little sister.

TPBM prefers the FW-190 than the BF-109


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2009)

If it's the Fw 190D, then yes. If it's the A/F/G.....then I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place! 

TPBM loves to sing karayoke!(?)


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2009)

Jan... I couldn't carry a tune if it had handles !!

TPBM has today off from work....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep, don't have work at the moment...

TPBM is going on holiday soon...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2009)

Hugh... Every day is a holliday !!!

TPBM likes to go bare-footed around the house....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't mind if I do....

TPBM remembers Special Bulletin from '83....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 1, 2009)

No I do not, think it was a movie though?

TPBM thinks Lucky asks some pretty obscure questions


----------



## Doughboy (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep.


TPBM is CCheese


----------



## German Ace (Sep 1, 2009)

Nah.


TPBM remembers college.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 1, 2009)

Vaguely. Let's just say that scholarly achievements were not high on my list of priorities. 


TPBM also had fun in college.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 1, 2009)

Never been to college.

TPBM hasn't, either.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2009)

Still in University, just one semester left before graduation...

TPBM is also still in College/University...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2009)

That's ancient history.....

TPBM, what happened on the 23rd of January '60...?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 1, 2009)

The sun rose in the east?

TPBM doesn't care for my smarty-pants answer and will tell us what really happened on said day and year


----------



## Doughboy (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope. Your answer is as good as any.


TPBM agrees


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 1, 2009)

Yup.

TPBM thinks about dinner.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, it did not agree with me!

TPBM had a great dinner.


----------



## German Ace (Sep 1, 2009)

Havn't had it yet.


TPBM is cooking home made chicken noodle soup...


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope. getting ready to go pick up a pan pizza from a small Italian restaraunt close to home.


TPBM...........prefers ma-and-pa restaraunts. (When not cooking themselves)


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 1, 2009)

What is "Ma-and-Pa-"restaurants? 
*mutters* now we're talking food again... 

TPBM loves monster trucks.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2009)

Not really. Kinda stupid IMO.

TPBM disagrees and loves them


----------



## Doughboy (Sep 1, 2009)

NO!


TPBM is eating a delicious tasting pizza from a local pizza shop (yum)


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 1, 2009)

BB, a ma-and-pa restaraunt is a local diner/restaraunt owned by a single person or family. Not a chain or corporate deal like Olive Garden, Pizza Hut, etc..


To Doughboy,YES I DID!

TPBM........loves to ride or drive fast machines.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yup! 

What!?  I thought that you knew, that they dived down to the deepest part of the Marianas Trench, in Trieste that day....

I shocked!

TPBM is now embarrassed....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope.... Know all about Submersible....

TPBM was up before the sun, this morning...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2009)

Well sort of, as it there wasn't any sun out when I got up but there is now...

TPBM is not enjoying the periods of changeable weather they are having at the moment...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2009)

I prefer to have one kind of weather during the day, not from 6 different seasons....

TPBM had a flat tire not too long ago....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope, haven't had one in the car ever (thankfully), had a load on my bike though...

TPBM has also never had a flat tire/puncture in their car....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes.....couple of times....

TPBM has had a blown tyre while driving....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2009)

Not lately. Never had a blowout, tho.

TPBM should see their doctor for a physical checkup...... probably overdue...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope not till November 

TPBM needs to tho


----------



## Auravir (Sep 2, 2009)

I am about a year overdue for both medical and dental checkups.

TPBM is a firm believer in health, and sees a doctor regularly


----------



## Pong (Sep 2, 2009)

No.

TPBM has seen some fine weather this fall.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 2, 2009)

Only in the last couple of days.

TPBM loves fall.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep, cool days, leaves turning color and hunting season. My favorite time of year.

TPBM goes for long drives in the fall just to look at the leaves changing colors.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, I do. Like to go to western Virginia. Looks good up there.

TPBM likes his chili mildly hot....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I do.
Yes I do

TPBM is going out of town this coming weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2009)

Not really....

TPBM will tell us about the guy, who's behind Mt Rushmore(?)....


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 2, 2009)

You mean there is someone back there like in the Wizard of Oz?


TPBM will seriously tell us about him.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't know about a 'who' behind Mt. Rushmore, but there is a cavern that was dug years ago as a "hall of records"
some 70 feet deep.

TPBM has brown eyes...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope, green.

TPBM eyes are usually more bloodshot than any particular color.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2009)

On occasion mine have looked like road maps.... but not lately. If they are, you can bet your boots it's from lack
of sleep.

TPBM rides a two wheeled vehicle.....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 2, 2009)

Yup. 

TPBM does, too.


----------



## German Ace (Sep 2, 2009)

No.

TPBM Just loves toast.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 2, 2009)

It's ok.


TPBM......is having a long week.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2009)

and thank God for a long weekend!

TPBM likes setting things on fire.


----------



## Doughboy (Sep 2, 2009)

YES!!!! I am sometimes called the Fire Bug!


TPBM also likes to light things on fire


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Pyromania! Ummmmmmm..............yes I do......er.......did.


TPBM.........is gonaa stay up late tonight.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Already have. Ah it's only 11:15 got another hour or so to go.

TPBM is a night owl as well.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Only when not working the next day.


TPBM...........has to read before falling asleep.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2009)

It certainly helps

TPBM likes to paint or draw


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 3, 2009)

Both, yes. 

TPBM loves to shoot photos.


----------



## Pong (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep, though I wish I could replace my grandma's T700 digicam for a DSLR.

TPBM has an expensive DSLR.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2009)

No nothing special....

TPBM has never ridden a bicycle....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Used to ride all the time, not so much anymore.

TPBM rides the couch more than anything else these days.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep! Mine is particularly well broken in.(read worn-out)

TPBM has a favorite chair.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2009)

More like barstool

TPBM has something tasty packed in thier lunchbox today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2009)

Not really....

TPBM buys lunch at work, instead for "packing"....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2009)

Nope, not working. Today I had a HLT on toast with chips and a pickle. Even made it myself !!

TPBM considers himself an excellent cook....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Depends on what I'm cooking, BBQ Ribs and Gumbo are my specialties.

TPBM has big plans for the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2009)

Nope, no plans.

I think if they took you're grill away from you, you'd go nuts....

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nah, got more than one grill at home, plus a actuall slow cook Barbeque unit. If they took them all I'd just dig a hole in the ground, throw some coal in it and cook away.

TPBM will tell us thier favorite drink, be it alchoholic or of the non-alchoholic variety.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm a Pepsi Cola peson, drink that most of the time.... non-diet, of course.

TPBM drinks diet or caffeine free sodas....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 3, 2009)

Why yes I do, with the exception of Root Beer (Diet sucks) 

TPBM likes San Pelligrino carbonated water


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2009)

Nope, old German Proverb: _In wine there is wisdom, in beer there is strength, in water there is bacteria._

TPBM wants to join me in going to Bucknsort's house for some Gumbo!


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 4, 2009)

HELL YEAH!!!!


TPBM........is going to spend money this weekend. (more than they wish too)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't think so unless I find an airbrush

TPBM has slept in a five start hotel.


----------



## Pong (Sep 4, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM will watch The Pacific in March.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 4, 2009)

I think not.

TPBM will tell us about the "Kanonenvogel".


----------



## A4K (Sep 4, 2009)

Ju 87G-2 Stuka? Don't know too much about her myself, can pick her out in a crowd though. 

TPBM's favourite aircraft of all time is...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2009)

The Lockheed P-38 "Lightening". 

TPBM would probably pick the P-51.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2009)

No....something Luftwaffe!

TPBM will guess what that is......


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 4, 2009)

Just a wild guess....TA152?

TPBM will venture a guess.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Blohm Voss?

TPBM is happy that it's Friday....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2009)

You know it. Plus it's a three day weekend, then 4 days work, another weekend, then 3.5 days of work, then *11.5 DAY VACATION!!!!*

TPBM has not been on a week long vacation for quite some time now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 4, 2009)

Only furlough, which is like a vacation without money to do anything.

TPBM has had to take one too.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2009)

Nope. When you're gainfully un-employed, everyday is a holiday !!!

TPBM likes fried green peppers and onions.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh, No thanks!

TPBM didn't have a birthday cake on their birthday this year....


----------



## A4K (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh, I did! Not one for celebrating them, bit any excuse for cake will do me! 

TPBM loves their sweet stuff too...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2009)

Not much on sweet stuff. I prefer all kinds of nuts, pretzels, potato chips, Fritos or Doritos....

TPBM is going to give us the time and temperature where they are......

Charles


----------



## Auravir (Sep 5, 2009)

11:29 am, 16 Celsius


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2009)

TPBM thinks TPAM forgot something.


----------



## Auravir (Sep 5, 2009)

oops... 

TBPM is laughing right now


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2009)

No.... "to err is human, to forgive devine".

TPBM with tell us who authored that saying...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know...I've heard the expression but it didn't have a name attached...

TPBM not only knows who authored it, but what event triggered the saying...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

Alexander Pope said it. He was writing an essay on criticism I believe 

TPBM is ccheese and will confirm this.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Nope. 

TPBM is, though.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2009)

Guilty as charged !! B17Engineer was correct. "An Essay on Criticism was the first major poem written by the English writer Alexander Pope (1688-1744).

TPBM is watching the clock, getting ready for bed....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2009)

More like watching the clock, waiting for the kids to go to bed.

TBPM had a great day at home today.


----------



## Pong (Sep 6, 2009)

So far...

TPBM will tell us his/her favorite Cold War jet fighter.


----------



## A4K (Sep 6, 2009)

Early period: MiG-15-bis and DH Vampire
Later: Harrier and Skyhawk.

TPBM will be entering the Cold War group build?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2009)

Possibly? not thinking that far ahead yet....

TPBM has a laptop.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually, we have three....

TPBM missed breakfast, this morning....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually ate it at lunch time.

TPBM has gone hand gliding before.


----------



## Pong (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM will tell us his/her favorite WWII Russian bomber.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Eeerrmmmm......d*mn! Need to get back on that one!  

TPBM has heard about the S/S Armenian....


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 7, 2009)

No.

TPBM takes his/her coffee black.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Black or with milk/cream, depends on the mood....

TPBM is a coffeeholic....


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 7, 2009)

Naw, just because I drink like 6-8 cups a day? 

TPBM likes bananas.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

..and apples, pears, oranges etc., etc.

TPBM likes fruit too.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 7, 2009)

Mmm, and vegetables. Yum! 

TPBM is a meat lover.


----------



## Doughboy (Sep 7, 2009)

I love meat!


TPBM agrees


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ooooh....you NEED meat!

TPBM will now think about a big juicy 2 pound steak with all the extras and drool!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2009)

Always...

TPBM has found the thought revolting and wishes to vomit...


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nope. Gonna cook some sirloins up tonight as a matter of fact.


TPBM........had a cook out this weekend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2009)

Yup, grilled a couple of chickens.

TPBM likes their steak medium rare.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 7, 2009)

Naw - kick off its horns, wipe its a$$ and toss it on the plate. 

TPBM likes his/her beef red, too.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG............ROTFLMAO!!!!!

Actually I like it pink on the inside.



TPBM.........thinks we should get away from food.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 7, 2009)

Never. 

TPBM loves mac 'n cheese.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yup. 


TPBM....likes beer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2009)

Breakfast of champions.

TPBM likes the way BB makes her steaks like I do! ( now you have me hungry, dammit!!)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 8, 2009)

No, not quite that fresh

TPBM is only a few days away from taking an extended vacation.


----------



## Pong (Sep 8, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has a lot of time on his hands.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I wish.


TPBM......is just going to stay at home this weekend.


----------



## Pong (Sep 9, 2009)

As always.

TPBM is working overtime.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 9, 2009)

Nope - it's still holiday time here. 

TPBM likes omelette.


----------



## A4K (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep!

TPBM has eaten haggis...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2009)

Nope.... I hear it's nasty !!!

TPBM needs to see their dentist.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2009)

should do....

TPBM has false teeth!


----------



## Pong (Sep 9, 2009)

Nope. Though I am the only one with a perfect set of teeth amongst my sisters.

TPBM is the youngest in the family.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 9, 2009)

Nope, second oldest out of four.

TPBM is the oldest of his/her brothers and sisters.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 9, 2009)

Nope. Baby of the family.

TPBM is an only child.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nope, two sisters. One older, one younger.

TPBM remembers having huge fights with thier siblings in thier younger years.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, yeah! If I had ever let big bro catch me, he'da squashed me like a grape.

TPBM misses their siblings.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM doesn't have an siblings...


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got three.

TPBM likes soft ice.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Not really.



TPBM......wishes they could strangle some of their co-workers. (Notice I said WISH)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2009)

.....and if they would only stop struggling!!

TPBM would like to know what the heck is "soft ice"


----------



## sabrina (Sep 10, 2009)

I would love to know.

TPBM is amazed at what an incompetent idiot their boss is. Yes, I've had a bad day at work.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2009)

Being "gainfully un-employed" I don't have a boss...... unless you're referring to the missus.... Smart as a whip
in some areas, dumb as a rock in others......

TPBM likes to watch the fire trucks go by.....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry if I used a "danglish" expression (mixture of danish and english).
Here in Denmark, this is called a soft ice, because it's a bit more soft than the old-fashioned way of serving ice in a wafer cone:







And now - continuing this thread after this brief interruption:

Naw, seen that so many times before.

TPBM will please tell me the name of that particular type of ice cream *points to picture* in english.


----------



## A4K (Sep 10, 2009)

I understood your 'Soft ice' expression. 'Ice cream' is the more common expression, but have also heard 'snow freeze' used a few times.

TPBM is also at work...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope, at home on the couch...

TPBM would like a soft serve cone as per BB's image above.....


----------



## A4K (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep!!!!!   

(Thanks too Wayne, was trying to think of the other name we use! (The problem with living in a non-english speaking country too long!) 

TPBM would like to travel abroad...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Surely.

TPBM is finding themselves living in the state of confusion as of late.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 10, 2009)

Always!

TPBM has a favorite flavor of Ice Cream(soft or hard variety)


----------



## A4K (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep, COLD! 

TPBM dosen't like icecream in a cone...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2009)

It is rather messy, and I prefer a sundae.....

TPBM is watching the rain.... like me

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope, nothing but blue skies. For now anyway.

TPBM has never seen snow.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 10, 2009)

Saw 18 inches in one night my first winter here. That was a rude awakening for a Dallasite.

TPBM loves snow.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep. Anything cold.

TPBM has flown in a hot air balloon.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope, would like to someday though.

TPBM jumps from airplanes for fun and adventure, don't forget the parachute.


----------



## trackend (Sep 10, 2009)

I have done it once 
but got blown into a farm yard full of pigs so I was really in the ****

TPBM does free fall (in their sleep)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Every so often have the dream where I am falling and wake up flopping around on the bed. Strange feeling indeed.

TPBM has also experienced this sensation.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2009)

Not since I quit drinking......

TPBM wonders what Bucky's drinking....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't wonder what he is drinking.......I just wish I had some.

TPBM has had kidney stones before


----------



## A4K (Sep 10, 2009)

If he's wise, it will be Wojtek's secret 'T-stoff' - look at the amazing results he achieves with his models powered on that stuff!

'Red Bull' might give you wings, but T-stoff helps you make them! 



TPBM is doing some modelmaking tonight...

(Clashed with Thor...) 

No, thankfully not!

TPBM is TL or Charles?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope, not yet  

TPBM has though


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Clash-o-rama!!! Yes I have had one Kidney Stone in my lifetime and do not ever wish to experience another. Worst pain I've ever experienced and I've been busted up pretty badly.

TPBM has never had a major injury.

P.S. I'm not Charles or TL


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 10, 2009)

Broke a foot one time, but that is it.

TPBM has had a major injury, and will tell about it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

38 stitches in my right arm and 12 in my right knee. I was skiing and my skis crossed, and I fell a good 150 feet downhill and ended up have to go to the hospital in an ambulance.

TPBM has been medivac 'd in a helicopter before


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2009)

No, but I spoke with a guy that has. Said the Heli ride to the Hospital was scarier that the reason for the ride which was a HEART ATTACK!

TPBM is looking forward to a relaxing evening.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2009)

I was up until thinking about falling 150ft down a moutain! 

TPBM has touched a WW2 era aircraft.


----------



## Pong (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope. Only one of the remaining F-86 in the Philippine Air Force museum. Though I do want to see the P-51!

TPBM has been inside a cockpit of a plane of the same era.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2009)

Been in the cockpit of a TBF/TBM, guess that counts....

TPBM is glad the rain has gone away....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 11, 2009)

We haven't had rain here in about a week.

TPBM has flown in a WW2 plane.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2009)

Actually it's just starting to move into my neck of the woods.

TPBM can hardly keep thier eyes open this morning, afternoon, evening, whatever time it is where you are.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2009)

Not tired, but bedtime is real close, so eyes will be closing soon...

TPBM is not long out of bed!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2009)

Seeing as how I am 11 1/2 hours behind you, it's just 1300 here...... Sleep well, my friend !

TPBM would like to visit Australia....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep. The Great Whites on the GBR are calling my name.

TPBM would also like to visit Australia.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sure, I'll go along.

TPBM knows what is depicted on the back of the 2009 U.S.Penny.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2009)

Just discovered this yesterday, a cabin. Apparently there are to be others as well.

TPBM has no idea why we are investing so much time and money into making new pennies.


----------



## Soren (Sep 11, 2009)

Nope I don't. 

TPBM is planning to have a very nice weekend at home just having a good time with the family


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2009)

You got that right..... Everything outside is soaked after two full days and nights of rain. Think I'll just do the
laundry for the missus.....

TPBM don't do housework....

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 12, 2009)

I wish.


TPBM........likes talk shows.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2009)

Can't say I do.......

TPBM does though


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2009)

Nah....too much talking!

TPBM has a good joke to tell us...


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay, I really do have a huge fondness for Aussie humour, so here goes:

*Comical Australian Airline Announcements*

All too rarely, Australian airline attendants make an effort to make the in-flight "safety lecture" and their other announcements a bit more entertaining. Here are some real examples that have been heard or reported:

1. On an Air NZ Flight with a very "senior" flight attendant crew, the pilot said, "Ladies and gentlemen, we've reached cruising altitude and will be turning down the cabin lights. This is for your comfort and to enhance the appearance of your flight attendants."

2. On landing the hostess said, "Please be sure to take all your belongings. If you're going to leave anything, please make sure it's something we'd like to have."

3. "There may be 50 ways to leave your lover, but there are only 4 ways to leave the aircraft."

4. As the plane landed and was coming to a stop at Auckland, a lone voice came over the loudspeaker: "Whoa, big fella. WHOA!"

5. After a particularly rough landing during thunderstorms in Adelaide, a flight attendant on a Qantas flight announced, "Please take care when opening the overhead compartments because, after a landing like that, sure as f*** everything has shifted."

6. From a Qantas employee: "Welcome aboard Qantas Flight XXX to YYY. To operate your seat belt, insert the metal tab into the buckle, and pull tight. It works just like every other seat belt; and, if you don't know how to operate one, you probably shouldn't be out in public unsupervised."

7. "In the event of a sudden loss of cabin pressure, masks will descend from the ceiling. Stop screaming, grab the mask, and pull it over your face. If you have a small child travelling with you, secure your mask before assisting with theirs. If you are travelling with more than one small child, pick your favourite.

8. "Weather at our destination is 32 degrees with some broken clouds, but we'll try to have them fixed before we arrive. Thank you, and remember, nobody loves you, or your money, more than Qantas Airlines."

9. "Your seat cushions can be used for flotation; and in the event of an emergency water landing, please paddle to shore and take them with our compliments."

10. "Should the cabin lose pressure, oxygen masks will drop from the overhead area. Please place the bag over your own mouth and nose before assisting children ... or other adults acting like children."

11. Heard on Qantas Airlines just after a very hard landing in Hobart: The flight attendant came on the intercom and said, "That was quite a bump, and I know what you are all thinking. I'm here to tell you it wasn't the airline's fault, it wasn't the pilot's fault, it wasn't the flight attendant's fault ... it was the asphalt!"

12. Another flight attendant's comment on a less than perfect landing: "We ask you to please remain seated as Captain Kangaroo bounces us to the terminal."

13. An airline pilot wrote that on this particular flight he had hammered his plane into the runway really hard. The airline had a policy which required the first officer to stand at the door while the passengers exited, smile, and give them a "Thanks for flying United." He said that, in light of his bad landing, he had a hard time looking the passengers in the eye, thinking that someone would have a smart comment. Finally everyone had got off except for an old lady walking with a cane. She said, "Sonny, mind if I ask you a question?" "Why no Ma'am," said the pilot. "What is it?" The little old lady said, "Did we land or were we shot down?"

14. After a real crusher of a landing in Sydney, the Flight Attendant came on with, "Ladies and Gentlemen, please remain in your seats until Captain Crash and the Crew have brought the aircraft to a screeching halt against the gate. And, once the tire smoke has cleared and the warning bells are silenced, we'll open the door and you can pick your way through the wreckage to the terminal."

15. Part of a flight attendant's arrival announcement: "We'd like to thank you folks for flying with us today. And, the next time you get the insane urge to go blasting through the skies in a pressurized metal tube, we hope you'll think of Qantas."

16. A plane was taking off from Mascot Airport. After it reached a comfortable cruising altitude, the captain made an announcement over the intercom, "Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking. Welcome to Flight Number XYZ, non-stop from Sydney to Auckland. The weather ahead is good and, therefore, we should have smooth and uneventful flight. Now sit back and relax - SH*T! ARGHHH! OH, MY GOD!" Silence followed and after a few minutes, the captain came back on the intercom and said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, I am so sorry if I scared you earlier, but, while I was talking, the flight attendant brought me a cup of coffee and spilled the hot coffee in my lap. You should see the front of my pants!"

A passenger in Economy said, "That's nothing. He should see the back of mine!"

--------------------------

TPBM is a bit of a joker him-/herself.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2009)

No, not much. 

TPBM laughed all the way thru BB's disortation...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 12, 2009)

Yep! Very funny!

TPBM has an interesting flight story to tell.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2009)

You mean about... there I was, 30 thousand feet in the air, hanging by my jock strap, and they passed the
word to "turn in all athletic gear".......

TPBM will get off this subject

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm still busy laughing at BB's posts!

TPBM will think of something to get off this subject instead.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 12, 2009)

TPBM is enjoying the rain


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2009)

Nope. The sun if finally out, after two days and nights of rain....

TPBM has tasted turtle soup....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry Mr C, I have not....

TPBM is fascinated(?) by the ancient Greeks and Spartans etc....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2009)

A little...

TPBM is has been to some of the sites of the first empires (Rome/Greece etc)...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm afraid not....

TPBM scuba dives....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 12, 2009)

Nope, but I did build parts for first stage and second stage regulators.

TPBM has an easy weekend planned


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 12, 2009)

Mmmyup - went to Tivoli tonight with best buddy Jørn yet again, and tomorrow's relaxed too. 

TPBM is looking forward to a nice, relaxed sunday, too.


----------



## Pong (Sep 12, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM will tell us the guy who invented the irritating computer virus.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2009)

I have absolutely no clue.  

TPBM knows though


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2009)

Have noooo idea mate, sorry....

TPBM has wooden flooring instead for carpet....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2009)

My house is has a little of both. Kitchen is tile, Living room, main hall, bedrooms have wooden floors. The basement has a carpet. 

TPBM has all wooden floors.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup. Easy to sweep and wash.

TPBM has got rugs almost all over their place.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2009)

Nah...just a couple...

TPBM got soaked in a rain storm today...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM has heard about the Texas Syndicate....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2009)

Seems to me I remember reading about this recently. Some kind of prison gang. I think one of their members
was sentenced, receinly for a dope deal.

TPBM would like to tour a prison....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2009)

I have, it was called college (the barb-wire faced inwards).

TPBM loves/loved school.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2009)

Not particularly...

TPBM preferred university/college to school...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2009)

Shucks..... I never got out of Jr. High !

TPBM wishes they had furthered their education...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2009)

nope, studied long enough. I was glad to finally get some work done

TPBM wants to be pleased by Charles (ccheese)


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 13, 2009)

That depends on what you mean by "pleased". 

TPBM likes Ford cars.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't have a problem with them.
I've owned Fords, Chevys, Toyotas, Dodge, Plymouth, and Lexus.

TPBM takes the bus to travel.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope, much prefer planes, trains, cars or boats...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM wears glasses.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup.



TPBM......is glad football season is here.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't care.

TPBM likes to watch basketball.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope. I like everything but that and golf. 

TPBM hates watching golf on TV.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 13, 2009)

You said it.


TPBM.......talks too much.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 13, 2009)

<Irony ON> Never in a _million _years! </Irony OFF> 

TPBM has also been vaccinated with a gramophone needle, when younger.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2009)

Probably so.... Think I was about 4 or 5. [circa 1938-39]

TPBM chews gum.....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2009)

You bet I do !

TPBM does also.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 13, 2009)

No way.

TPBM hates gum, too.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope

TPBM will share there reason, if they hate gum, why?


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 13, 2009)

'Coz it makes my jaw ache.

TPBM has a dog.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope. Cat and two cocketiels.



TPBM......doesn't have pets.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2009)

I do. Sometimes I'm just not a cold hearted b*stard enough. I mean how can anybody just look at a puppy and say no!????

TBPM has gotten suckered in as well before.


----------



## Pong (Sep 14, 2009)

Nope. Oh, and they say that the ones who invented the computer virus was a Hungarian (Forgot his name. Sorry!) who made a program that would wreck another person's computer. And thus, the irritating PC virus was born

TPBM had a PC that was infected a number of times.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yup....

TPBM has as well....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 14, 2009)

You bet...

TPBM has a blackberry (Cellular device')


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2009)

Nope wouldn't get a 'crackberry' since I got my iPhone...

TPBM has an iPhone too...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM loves all kinda gadgets....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have some Gadgets, but I like to keep things simple. 

TPBM has a long temper and a short fuse.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2009)

Neither actually, have that after me old folks....

TPBM is like me, very laid back....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2009)

For the most part. Unless I'm working on my truck, then look out!!!

TPBM does most of thier own auto repairs themselves.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2009)

Use to.... twisted a wrench professionally, for 25 years. Now I just do the little stuff.

TPBM likes cookies....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep, Chocolate Chip with a nice cold glass of Milk is my favorite.

TPBM prefers a different flavor of cookie.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep, Sugar cookies my wife makes


TPBM likes their wifes cookies.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2009)

If I had a wife, I probably would....

TPBM is cleaning their house....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nope, just the opposite. Making a mess gathering all the stuff I need to pack for my vacation later this week.

TPBM always makes a list of stuff they need to pack when they go on a trip.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep. And even that sometimes doesn't stop me from forgetting something! 

TPBM goes on vacation often.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2009)

Certainly try to have at least a couple a year...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2009)

Heck, I'm lucky to have one every couple of years.

TPBM is like that too.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 14, 2009)

Naw, I've got a long holiday every year, and some short ones during the rest of the year - y'know, like easter, christmas and all that christian jazz... 

TPBM loves modern-day jet fighter aircraft, as well as the vintage planes.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 14, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaa...well..........kinda so so.



TPBM........is ready for fall (autum).


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep, I love this time of year. Not too hot, not too cold, hunting seasons are starting and campgrounds aren't nearly as crowded as during the summer months. Fishing is usually pretty good too if I have the time to get out.

TPBM does not spend much time in the great outdoors.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 15, 2009)

Not as much as I would like to, that's for sure.

TPBM loves outdoor activities and living, too.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep, depends on what the weather is like. Rain doesn't really inspire me to head to the outdoors...

TPBM is the same in not liking going out in the rain...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope, I don't care for getting wet during my outdoor activities, but sometimes you just don't have a choice.

TPBM finds that it rains almost everytime they set up thier tent at the campgrounds and promptly stops as soon as they are done.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2009)

My idea of "camping" does not include 'campgrounds'. Last time I was camping it was two guys, a pup-tent, a .22 rifle,
a five mile walk into the woods with all the food you could carry, and some hand fishing lines.

Campgrounds, with TV, elecrticity, a porta-pottie, and your travel trailer is not my thing.

TPBM has never really been camping...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh yes I have.
Once I went with my then-boyfriend's friends to go camping in the swedish woods on the Halland Ridge, sleeping under tarpaulins in the snow in december. I was _happy _when we got home again. 
I also remember going on skiing holiday, and going camping in a snow cave in Norway (Beitostølen) overnight. That was fun despite the cold.

TPBM prefers the big city life.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope. Would be very happy to live in the boonies, with the nearest neighbor several miles away. I love
my solitude...

TPBM has green eyes....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope. Blue-I'm a quart shy.

TPBM watched lots of football this weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep. And I'm with Charles on liiving in the boonies except I'd want 100 miles in each direction until the nearest neighbor could be seen or heard.

TPBM still doens't think that's enough distance to be removed from the neighbors.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 15, 2009)

My neighbor repairs old vintage trucks. I like to help him sometimes since he's 78 and I have a lot of fun! So I'd like my neighbor to be right where he is. 

TPBM has nice neighbors to.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 15, 2009)

Some are.

TPBM loves to fish.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes.... I like deep sea fishing though.

TPBM has been deep sea fishing before. 

(I caught a shark when I went  )


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope, never deep sea finishing.

TPBM knows the definition of "retirement"

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yup. Can't wait till I get there.



TPBM.......is going to watch tv tonight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 15, 2009)

Yepp . 

TPBM is not.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2009)

Probably not..... got a good book...

The definition of "retirement" is when the missus gets twice as much husband for half as much money...

TPBM drives a two wheeled vehicle...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope, 4 wheels for me...

TPBM wouldn't consider riding a motorbike...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2009)

Only if I get to drive and not just ride.

TPBM has ridden in a side-car before.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope  

TPBM will tell us what kind of car they commute in.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's a 2000 gas guzzling, 4 wheel drive, extended cab Chevy Silverado.

TPBM thinks that's overkill for a commuter vehicle.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2009)

More is always better!

TPBM has/had a favorite gas guzzling car too.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ummm.....I have two race cars , so what do you think. If it goes fast and burns gas, I LIKE it. Even better when they throw dirt around.




TPBM........doesn't like to go fast.


----------



## Pong (Sep 16, 2009)

I get carsick real fast, so yeah.

TPBM likes classic cars.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2009)

Certain ones for sure...

TPBM prefers modern cars...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know, some modern cars are better than older cars but I think I would rather take an older car over a newer one. 

TPBM will tell us which plane they think is the most overrated of all time.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2009)

How about the MiG-15 ????

TPBM disagrees...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd got with the P-51. According to the media, they were invincible and shot down anything and everything they met.

TPBM is going to buy a new car.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 16, 2009)

Nope, I'm fine with my jeep. 

TPBM hates his car.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2009)

No way, Jose !! My Mazda pick up is only 23 years old, and I just put new tires on the old girl. She's good for another
20 !!

TPBM is Lucky or Bucky.....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 16, 2009)

Can't say I am. 

TPBM is Bucksnort


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 16, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is ready for winter sports.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 16, 2009)

I love skiing

TPBM skis also.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nope, I fish through a hole drilled in the ice in the winter months though.

TPBM has also fished through the ice and wondered what thet heck is wrong with them for doing such a thing


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 16, 2009)

Nope, but I sure would like to give it a go - then again, that would take some decent winter weather here in DK, and we haven't had that for a few years by now.

TPBM looks forward to the winter season and will tell us why.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 16, 2009)

Snow, cold etc. I love cold weather but hate hot weather so Fall and Winter are always welcome in my book!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2009)

Harrison forgot TPBM..... Hello up there !!!!

TPBM has been at sea in a storm....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes. Can't recommend it. Puked my guts out, tried to swallow one of those seasickness-pills - in attempt no. 4 the pill finally stayed down, and I could finally get some sleep aboard the ferry going from Esbjerg, Jutland, to Harwich, England.

TPBM has never been seasick.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2009)

Au Contraire, BB. Spent 21 years in the US Navy, and got sick one time on a PBR [Patrol ,River Boat] in
Vietnam...... circa 1966.

TPBM owns their own boat...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, got a rowing boat...

TPBM enjoys sailing...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup...

TPBM will except my apology for forgetting the TPBM


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2009)

Tsk tsk tsk - all is forgiven.

TPBM has gotten airsick before.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 16, 2009)

Nooooooooo  I love flying in planes but haven't gotten airsick in the 10-12 times I've flown. 

TPBM has been on a private jet before.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nope. TPBM....thinks some of us has lost their marbles.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thinks? I'm included in the missing of the marbles challenged peoples.

TPBM is more of a few plates shy of a full set of dishes type person.


----------



## German Ace (Sep 17, 2009)

Sure.


TPBM is super in trouble if his wife finds out hes up right now...


----------



## Pong (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll have to wait for about more 15 years for that to happen.

TPBM likes big airplanes!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 17, 2009)

I do like 747's haha. 

TPBM had atleast 6 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM doesn't get enough sleep...


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 17, 2009)

Right.

TPBM loves a good night's sleep.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh yes, BB, but with me they are few and far between. 

TPBM thinks booze will help me sleep.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Probably not, I used to get my absolute worst night sleep after going on a bender. Plus what you have to deal with when you sober up, taint worth it.

TPBM is already on thier second cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 17, 2009)

Fourth, actually. And it's 14:16 here. 

TPBM loves fried chicken.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2009)

don't mind it, done right...

TPBM is into Pasta big time...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like pasta, more of a Steak and Seafood type. Will hopefully be eating fresh Elk Venison Tenderloin in the Mountains in a day or two.

TPBM likes wild game once and a while.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2009)

Yep, nothing like a good piece of game (particularly antelope)...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 17, 2009)

Indeed. 

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, I do. I don't care for game. I think venison stinks [literally].

TPBM needs to make a phone call.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM prefers email to letters nowadays...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 17, 2009)

I like emails but for an invitation to something etc it'd be better to go with the letter. 

TPBM agrees.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2009)

Yea, seems classier.

TPBM prefers numbers over the alphabet.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 17, 2009)

Au contraire, mon ami. 

TPBM is great with languages, but not with calculations and maths.


----------



## Auravir (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm the opposite...I'm currently working on learning French, but not doing very well. Maths are like Skittles to me.

TBPM is the same


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2009)

Only when it gets complicated....?

TPBM is a Whiz with figures....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2009)

Depends on what they are really...

TPBM hates maths...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't dislike it, but I've a had a few idiots as math teachers. For some strange reason, I did a lot better in college math then High School math. 

TPBM finds this strange.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2009)

Not at all... Some things come easier...

TPBM walks hand-in-hand with their wife/girl friend/husband/boy friend

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 18, 2009)

If I had a boyfriend, probably yes.
As for now I think - therefore I'm single. 

TPBM is married.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh yea. This December will be fifty-four years !!

TPBM thinks BB needs to find a good man....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure!  

TPBM has had more than 4 girlfriend/boyfriends .


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 18, 2009)

[email protected] *megablush*
(Well - at least you can't blame me for not _trying_!  )

TPBM likes wafers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 18, 2009)

HELL YA! hehe

TPBM likes cookies


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2009)

Who doesn't...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2009)

Not much of a sweets person. I prefer chips, pretzels, and all kinds of nuts.

TPBM is expecting a storm in their area later....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 18, 2009)

No. 
TPBM does tho.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2009)

Yup, but needed the rain.

TPBM loves to sleep when it's stormy outside.


----------



## Pong (Sep 19, 2009)

Yep!

TPBM will tell us the countries they've traveled.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2009)

Only been to the US and Canada...

TPBM can beat that easy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)

Norway, Portugal and now live in Scotland....

TPBM will tell if I beat Wayne or not....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Yep! 

TPBM has ordered something online today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

Yup, eBay is a wonderful place!

TPBM has rolled a car before.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Nope but when I was two I took my dads station wagon out of gear and rolled it down a hill with me and my older brother. We totaled the car and my mom bought me gifts because she had hated the car 

TPBM finds this funny.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2009)

Nope.....

TPBM cannot swim....

harles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)

I sure can Mr C.....love the sea!

TPBM is a landlubber(?).....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2009)

Nah.... still got my sea-legs...

TPBM prefers chocolate over vanilla....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2009)

Like them both Mr C....

TPBM.....Potato or Potato?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Pah-tay-tow

TPBM says it the same way.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2009)

Pretty much...

TPBM says Toma(e)to not Toma(a)to...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

Yep Toma(e)to 

TPBM will tell us about a scary flight they've been on... (I.e. Weather, turbulence etc.)


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2009)

Never had a scarry flight

TPBM doesn't like to fly


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

I do.

TPBM thinks we need to start a new TPBM thread.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 19, 2009)

Okay.
Admin?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

Nope, yet a mere cyber mortal.

TPBM has built their own house before.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Um...no.


TPBM........wishes they had a house.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 20, 2009)

No. Too much work, too expensive.

TPBM will be the first to hit page no. 1000 in this thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2009)

You never know.....422 pages to go though! 

TPBM wishes that they had a 9 cylinder P&W attached to their bike....


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 20, 2009)

A mere 9 cyl? Pfft! *waves dismissing [email protected]* 

TPBM likes tigers. The big cats, that is.


----------



## Pong (Sep 20, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM likes dinosaurs.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

Not at all 

TPBM enjoys this thread.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2009)

Sure do!!

TPBM agrees!


----------



## Auravir (Sep 20, 2009)

Yup!

TPBM is VERY fond of coffee


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2009)

I am, but I limit myself to two cups a day. I can remember when I drank 40 to 50 cups a day !

TPBM didn't go to church today.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry Mr C. Ashamed to say that it has been a very few times that I've been to church for mass(?), almost all times just for visits of historical interest etc..

TPBM is the same....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

I go to church every week. so no to answer.

TPBM goes atleast once a month to church.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2009)

TPBM R-E-A-L-L-Y wants to go fishing....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

Depends at this time of year, I'd freeze on a boat. It's 56 degrees. But if it were at a local lake or something, sure!

TPBM played soccer when they were younger.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Guilty as charged Harrison....

TPBM plays baseball....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM played rugby...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

Never saw a game until college and Holy Cripes!

TPBM has competed in chess matches before.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2009)

In Jr. High School, circa 1949.... Havn't played too much since.

TPBM prefers checkers....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 20, 2009)

Nope, I like chess better'n checkers.

TPBM played basketball when younger.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nope....sorry Maria.

TPBM hated gymnastics(?) in school....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2009)

No...... loved it, especally the rope climb....

TPBM played sand-lot baseball...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't know what it is. 

TPBM loved the gym stuff too.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

Eh Gym is okay, the teachers are D*cks though. 

TPBM has had a bad teacher, and will tell us why they were bad.


----------



## Auravir (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't say that I have...I lucked out all my life in that department.

TBPM has though


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

4th Grade. She was an ex nun, a very very bitter ex nun!

TMBM has gotten a paddled in school before.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

Nope I'm still in school though, you never know. But if someone tries to paddle me, good luck.......

TPBM has gotten the 'paddle' though.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 20, 2009)

At least once a year until high school.



TPBM............had a late night last night.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

About midnight so not bad at all....

TPBM isn't looking forward to Monday


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2009)

Nothing happening tomorrow, except it is the last full day at home before I go back to University for Freshers week!

TPBM has a busy week ahead...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't think so, got the house-husband chores done today, and the greenhouse almost cleaned out.

TPBM would like to have a greenhouse...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2009)

Got a greenhouse, bit overgrown with the grape vine but still technically a greenhouse...

TPBM has one too...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't say I do.

TPBM has a leather office chair for their desk.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

It's the only way to fly.

TPBM has an office in their home


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nope.


TPBM...........is under the age of 30.


----------



## Pong (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep. Actually under 20.

TPBM is under 40.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nope, just over.



TPBM..........is also into WWI history.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 21, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is, though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yup...all the way back to ancient Greeks, Spartans, Egypt.....L-O-V-E history! 

TPBM does too....


----------



## Auravir (Sep 21, 2009)

It depends how it is taught. In school, all my history was just dates and places, but when you are actually discussing things, it can be very interesting.

TPBM agrees


----------



## MacArther (Sep 21, 2009)

Definately, history is about the big picture NOT the menusha...

TPBM agrees


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, That's how history should be taught, not just memorizing dates and places. 

TPBM had a crappy history teacher.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 21, 2009)

Had good ones and bad ones. One particular nut was always talking about the "buttometer" which measured ones IQ through ones ass.

TPBM had a memorable teacher.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 21, 2009)

I had a teacher who was very enthusiastic about what he taught, but brought humor in the form of an almost albino man acting like he's from "the ghetto"
TPBM hated math classes


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep. 2+2=5 here.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't hate math class. Had the hots for the teacher, tho......

TPBM is rather impatient.... hates to wait...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

sometimes. But normally, no. 

TPBM is working on some project right now.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2009)

Nothing in particularly at the moment...

TPBM has a science project that they are doing...


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 21, 2009)

No.

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 21, 2009)

Not really.

TPBM wants some cakes


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 21, 2009)

Phew, no thanks.

TPBM loves cake, though.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2009)

Nope, don't care for sweets. Don't offer me any peanuts, tho...

TPBM has the sweet tooth...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 21, 2009)

Nope. Though If I buy ice cream for Lil' Bit, I'm usually the one who eats most of it.

TPBM has a favorite comfort food that they will tell us about.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

I like peanuts to be honest, roasted peanuts.  ... not really comforting though

TPBM has recently cleaned out a room of there house.


----------



## Auravir (Sep 21, 2009)

Nope...mountains of junk everywhere...my house has no storage.

TPBM also has a messy house


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

Nope as a matter of fact, my parents are planning to get a new kitchen, 20 feet added onto there room and a few other things...... so we had to clean it up today.

TPBM has served in the military.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh yes, my boy. Gave the US Navy 21 of the best years of my life....

TPBM was a boy/girl scout.... [I keep forgetting about BB]

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

I was a boy scout. But I dropped out after I had many other undertakings. Sports, Piano (Don't laugh I still play piano ) and others 

TPBM has dropped out of a high school sport.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2009)

Never made it to high school, Harrison. Quit in the 7th grade.

TPBM will tell us about their pet.....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, the new little guy named Tex. He is 2 years old and has finally settled into the home. 

TPBM will tell us about an exotic animal they have ever owned.


----------



## Pong (Sep 21, 2009)

Never had an exotic animal for a pet. Only a dog named Robert who jumped off the ledge of my grandma's house and ran away on New Year's Day. 

TPBM will tell us their favorite dog breed.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

Well that sucks.... Um mine is a Siberian Husky or a Burmese Mountain dog

TPBM likes one of these two breeds.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 21, 2009)

I like both, they're fine dogs.

TPBM has owned a dog before.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, several.

TPBM prefers cats


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cats or dogs....like 'em both.

TPBM is having a cup of sweet, hot, strong black, exotic Java as they write their answer to this TPBM...


----------



## MacArther (Sep 22, 2009)

Nope, but I did just down two full sized AMP energy drinks to try and compensate for going to sleep at 430am today (ODST came out, and I had to play).
TPBM is a fan of the Halo Series


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 22, 2009)

No. 

TPBM likes MacGyver.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 22, 2009)

YESS!! MacGuyver is EPIC!
TPBM agrees!


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 22, 2009)

Not so much.

TPBM doesn't know who MacGyver was.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes I do.

TPBM knows the best survival tools are an avacado, duck tape, and a paper clip.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

No.  

TPBM like the newest (I think) James Bond movie, Casino Royale


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 22, 2009)

Haven't seen it. 

TPBM wants one of the bond cars.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 22, 2009)

Not particularly, though a Bond Babe would be nice.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

YEP! 

TPBM agrees ALSO


----------



## Auravir (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh yeah...hehe

TPBM would rather have a quiet lifestyle than a Bond-like action life


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh yes...a small house in the countryside right next to a nice piece of forest or nature grounds, a good dog, a BMW R75 with sidecar to get around on, and someone to love. 

TPBM is a city dweller.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

Not at all, a small town, population 2,000. 

TPBM lives in an apartment.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 22, 2009)

Not unless a dorm room counts.
TPBM has looked at all the personal galleries


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

Nope, just your with the guns, GrauGreist's, Aaron's, Evan's and BikerBabes. 

TPBM has though


----------



## Pong (Sep 22, 2009)

Nope, just Eric's (Evangilder), Maria's(BikerBabe) and Gnomey's galleries.

TPBM thinks this is the fastest growing thread in the forum.


----------



## Auravir (Sep 23, 2009)

It probably is, now that the Breaking News thread is closed.

TPBM thinks that the Breaking News thread deserved to be closed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2009)

Mmmmm...gonna have to think about that......

TPBM is undecided also...?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2009)

Nah, I thought it should be closed a while back.

TPBM likes bread pudding


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 23, 2009)

Ew. No.

TPBM loves strawberries with cream and sugar. (Yum!)


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 23, 2009)

Not so much. But I do love Shortcake.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

100% 

TPBM has owned some sort of old car, anything pre 1950's


----------



## Pong (Sep 23, 2009)

Nope, nothing special. Though my grandpa did have Ford Mustang, but he changed the V8 engine for a diesel engine because the Mustang needed a lot of gas.

TPBM will tell us their favorite car of the 1940s-50s.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ummm....that was the purpose of the Mustang. It wasn't made for little old ladies.


Favorite car of that time for me was '57 Thunderbird.



TPBM.....gets tired of nastalgia.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2009)

I never get tired of nostalgia....great looking cars, motorcycles, music, aircraft!

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2009)

Agreed!

TPBM lives in an earthquake zone....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2009)

Nope, thankfully not...

TPBM does...


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 24, 2009)

Only when UNC and Duke play basketball.

TPBM is a basketball fan.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2009)

Not as big as I used to be, but yes I am.

TPBM played high school football.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Can't say that I did.....

TPBM was one of _them_ in high school and college......football team etc....


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 24, 2009)

Nope. I was a choir fag.

TPBM also had extracurricular activities in high school.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 24, 2009)

Never been to high school.

TPBM has, though.


----------



## Auravir (Sep 24, 2009)

Yup. Wasn't a very good one, though.

TPBM has good memories about their school days


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 24, 2009)

Until today, yes. There was a fight today. See my thread for details 

TPBM had gotten into a fight in school.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 24, 2009)

More than once. And won - also more than once. 

TPBM hasn't been in a school yard fight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 24, 2009)

I haven't been in any sorts of fights..

TPBM has been punched in the face before.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 24, 2009)

As a matter of fact, I was punched this past weekend. My neighbor doesn't like white people.

TPBM has a fall carnival on the agenda.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2009)

(Nice neighbor!)

Yup, and the kids are pretty excited.

TPBM as a kid went to a Circus/Carnival before.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nope. Never had the desire. Never wanted to go to Disneyland either.



TPBM......likes going to theme parks.


----------



## Pong (Sep 25, 2009)

Nope, too friggin crowded and hot. Went to only one theme park.

TPBM lives in a city with a population of 10,000.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Approximately. 12.000 ppl. 

TPBM enjoys the sunshine today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2009)

The sun didn't shine today....rained on and off all day....

TPBM had the sunshine!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2009)

Nope.... rain with T-storms....

TPBM had all the sunshine, tho...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup. 

TPBM likes coffee w. cream and sugar.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM prefers chocolate milk


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2009)

Not really, prefer tea...

TPBM does too...


----------



## MacArther (Sep 25, 2009)

Very true, don't really like chocolate anything though...
TPBM has a caffeine system, not a blood stream


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2009)

Not any more. Limit myself to three cups a day, and most times get only two.

TPBM is not married....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 25, 2009)

Not yet.  5almost 4 years till I can

TPBM will tell us who there favorite super hero was as a kid


----------



## Auravir (Sep 25, 2009)

na na na na na na BATMAN! I always loved the BOP! and ZORK! in the old series.

TPBM will tell us theirs...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2009)

Sgt Rock - (he was to me at least)

TPBM used to collect comic books as a kid.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup. Donald Duck and Superman. 

TPBM is a Marvel afficionado.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 25, 2009)

I hate comic books.  and don't really appreciate super heroes.

TPBM has been to the hospital 5+ times.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Lost count after the 25th time... 

TPBM hates hospitals. Too.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 25, 2009)

Depends....... ER section no. Other areas aren't too too bad. 

TPBM worked in a hospital at one point.


----------



## Pong (Sep 25, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM goes to hospitals frequently.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, yes I do....
TPBM doesn't know what Arnold Chiari Malformation is without looking it up


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 25, 2009)

You're right, I don't.



TPBM....does though.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 25, 2009)

Can't say I do.

TPBM knows FOR SURE


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2009)

No...I don't...sorry...

TPBM is gonna have to save the day!


----------



## Auravir (Sep 26, 2009)

Is it the malformaion of a guy named Arnold Chiari? I really have no clue...

TPBM will FINALLY know


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 26, 2009)

No.

TPBM will look it up and inform the rest of us. Pleeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2009)

Nah....gonna wait for someone else to respond....

TPBM is getting frustrated by all this buck passing!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 26, 2009)

I thought it was a person but

Arnold-Chiari malformation is a malformation of the brain. It consists of a downward displacement of the cerebellar tonsils and the medulla[1] through the foramen magnum, sometimes causing hydrocephalus as a result of obstruction of cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) outflow [2]. The cerebrospinal fluid outflow is caused by phase difference in outflow and influx of blood in the vasculature of the brain.

That's according to wiki....

TPBM is surprised and thought it was a person too.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 26, 2009)

Nope, cause I have it...just wanted to see if there were any doctors on this site....
TPBM knows someone with a neurological disorder


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2009)

Can't say that I do.....

TPBM has read War And Peace....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry. have not.

TPBM doesn't read vey much, more of a pictures person!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2009)

Both actually....

TPBM is planning a loooong lie tomorrow, Sunday....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 26, 2009)

Lie? I'm not lying. But I won't be lying down until Monday . Tomorrow is soccer

TPBM is going to work on a model tomorrow


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2009)

Yuo, more saning and painting as soon as the putty dries.

TPBM is an excellent cook.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 26, 2009)

Does burning water count as being excellent? 
TPBM is an expert at making Ramen and other microwavable foods


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 26, 2009)

You bet cha. 

TPBM has lit part of there kitchen on fire


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nope.....better add _not yet_! 

TPBM can't even boil water....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 26, 2009)

Sort of, I don't generally do, but if asked I can!

TPBM has been in some motor vehicle accident.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2009)

It's actually been 10 years since I wrecked a vehicle. I tried to get my 3.4 accidents out of my way early on.

TPBM can light a fire without matches or a lighter.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yup.



TPBM.........is going to grill out tomorrow.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM loves a good barbecue.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Who doesn't??

TPBM is _the_ king of BBQ's.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Nope, we leave that up to our neighbors. Dam good BBQ.

TPBM will have a nice relaxing day today.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2009)

I hope so.

TPBM is going to have a busy but nice day.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Hellllll no, it's VERY busy and the weather here is Sh*T 

TPBM has rain coming there way.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hope not, the sun is shining as we speak....

TPBM loves old B/W movies.....


----------



## Pong (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM will tell us their favorite movies last summer.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2009)

Erm...dunno...that was LAST summer...*giggle*

TPBM will tell us the name of his/her all-time favourite WW2 aircraft.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 27, 2009)

P38 Lightning without a doubt!
TPBM will do the same


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2009)

Fw190D/Ta152

TPBM likes to sit in a park and feed the birds...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 27, 2009)

Believe it or not, that's illegal in Va. Beach !! The birds are getting too fat, and are not migrating....
Some of the Canadian geese are so fat they can't fly !!

TPBM has an accent...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2009)

Depends on what you want my english to sound like - scottish dialect, irish accent, american, swedish, german or flat danish. 

TPBM speaks the Queen's own very British english. "Jolly good, old chap!" anyone?


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2009)

Depends on what you want my english to sound like - scottish dialect, irish accent, american, swedish, german or flat danish. 

TPBM speaks the Queen's own very British english. "Jolly good, old chap!" anyone?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

I say! D*mn decent of you to let one get a shot, jolly cricket of you and all that rot!

TPBM is thinking.....what the h*ll?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM is confused now...


----------



## MacArther (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, but it warms my heart, or maybe that's just acid reflux...
TPBM found the attempt at humor at least a little funny


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Might have....

_They sentenced me to 20 years of boredom 
for trying to change the system from within...._

TPBM will continue...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 27, 2009)

...I'm coming now, I'm coming to reward them. First we take Manhattan, then we take Berlin.

TPBM has had a bad weekend


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Pretty good, I'm getting lots of work done on my model, and since Monday is a holiday I don't celebrate, school is off so more work on my model tomorrow  

TPBM has monday off to because of Yom Kippur.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Not hardly.




TPBM.......is dreading the work week.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2009)

Naa, I finalize my budgets so it's work life on turbo all the way!

TPBM is sadistic like that too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Aren't I always? 

TPBM, like me, has an early case of Monday Morning Blues....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

I guess, I don't, thanks to a holiday I don't celebrate, no school for me!!


----------



## Auravir (Sep 27, 2009)

TPBM thinks TPAM forgot something...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes I do! 

TPBM has been to New York City.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2009)

Never.

TPBM has been to Denmark.


----------



## Pong (Sep 28, 2009)

Nope. Though one of my friends has.

TPBM has been to eastern Europe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nope, not yet....

TPBM has been to Checkpoint Charlie.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh yes a number of times....

TPBM has never been there?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2009)

Nope, and probably never will.

TPBM had a great weekend


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

So far. I get Monday off today from school. 

TPBM works 6 days a week.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2009)

Nope. I'm gainfully un-employed, Harrison. Wish I were working...

TPBM has a cushy job.....

Charles


----------



## Auravir (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm currently unemployed also...looking for a job.

TPBM has a job, though, and will tell us what they do


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2009)

Nope, still a University student...

TPBM is also studying...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

For a science and history test both on Wednesday

TPBM has never been to a movie theater


----------



## MacArther (Sep 28, 2009)

Been to one, and used to work at one for 2 years.
TPBM also worked a minimum wage job after or during highschool.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 28, 2009)

Never been to high school. 

TPBM is looking forward to be celebrating christmas this year.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep, since I'm into modeling I can get some very nice kits 8)

TPBM can wait for X-mas


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 28, 2009)

Naw. Love christmas. 

TPBM plans to get plastered on New Year's Eve this year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2009)

Nah....past that...

TPBM hasen't seen the original JAWS movie...


----------



## Pong (Sep 29, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has seen fine weather this week.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2009)

Unless you count the thunderstorms and minor flooding at the beach, it has been pretty good.

TPBM wants to go home....

Charles


----------



## MacArther (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes and no. I want to be at home so I can talk to friends easier, but I also want to stay at school to finish my education.
TPBM Has met one of the forum members in real life and will tell who it is (their screen name of course)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Unfortunately no.

TPBM didn't even notice I was gone from the forum for over a week and a half


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 29, 2009)

No, but only because I haven't been on very much either.

TPBM likes root beer


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, Dad's Root Beer is my favorite but it is getting hard to find.

TPBM like Vanilla Ice Cream in thier Root Beer.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, only had it a few times, but good nonetheless. 

TPBM believes that most conspiracies are crap, and there's only 1 or 2 that even have legs to stand on.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM laughs at some of the conspiracy theories that are around...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2009)

A wee giggle here and there yes, find it interesting to watch, listen to or read.

So does TPBM


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sure.

TPBM beleives that Agent Fox Mulder is right, The Truth is out there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2009)

Must be, it's not here anyway.....

TPBM is going hunting/camping shortly....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Actually just got back from Camping and hunting Elk in Colorado. My body is still aching and it was a shock to my system to sleep in an actual bed after "sleeping" on a camp cot for a week and a half.

TPBM has never spent a night in a tent in thier entire life.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 29, 2009)

I've spent quite a few nights in a tent. Not was hard as you Buck, or in Ccheese case. 

TPBM has seen the matrix trilogy.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM prefers hotels to tents...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Nah, I don't mind spending time in a tent in the outdoors, but this trip was rather cold. Slept several nights with two pairs of sweatpants, shirts, socks and a stocking cap on my head. Wasn't too bad then. 

TPBM likes to sit in a Sauna for long periods of time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sauna is good! Out in deep snow or a frozen lake after....and back in again. 

TPBM has never done that....


----------



## MacArther (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep. Arizona is not very well known for freezing water....although I wish I could do that sometime....
TPBM got distracted during a conversation recently


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2009)

Always do. Just let a skirt walk by and I've lost the conversation.

TPBM likes their eggs scrambled....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep, easiest way to fix them IMHO.

TPBM thinks going for a skinny dip in a nudist camp isn't really skinny dipping after all


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ummm....seen some nudest camps and I wouldn't say "skinny" was a prevelent word to use.




TPBM......is scared of the above statement .


----------



## Pong (Sep 30, 2009)

Uh...YEAH. 

TPBM has fired a .50 caliber machine gun.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sadly, no.....  Would love to try it.....

So would TPBM....


----------



## Auravir (Sep 30, 2009)

oooo that would be nice...

TPBM prefers pancakes over waffles...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2009)

Think I'll take both...

TPBM does not suffer fools!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2009)

Fools in what sense?

TPBM will explain


----------



## MacArther (Sep 30, 2009)

You know, the ones Mr. T always talks about....
TPBM understands


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2009)

Probably.....

TPBM likes dark bread.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes I do, Pumpernikle and Rye, and almost anything with bits of grains in it are my favorite.

TPBM has drank Everclear Grain Alchohol without dilution.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes........once.......and never again

TPBM likes gin


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2009)

No I do not. Remember one time a guy game me a bottle of Beefeaters Gin for a Christmas gift. Opened it up and too a smell, thought I was in a pine forrest.

TPBM prefers the Brown colored Liquors.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't drink  

TPBM has seen a motor vehicle accident happen.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 30, 2009)

More than I care to think about.

TPBM has never seen anything like it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM has more than one bicycle....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2009)

As a matter of fact, I do not have even one !! My motor scooter is much easier to ride ! Look Ma.... no pedals !!

TPBM drives a muscle car...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Not really, just a 270 Horsepower Chev. Silverado. It could haul a$$ in it's younger years, but I tend to drive it a bit more conservatively since it turned over the 200,000 mile mark. Used to drive a 5.0L Ford Mustang, that was a bigger gas guzzler than my pickup.

TPBM can't wait to own thier first electric car.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

Heh, no. I don't want one when I _can_ drive

TPBM is proficient in many languages.


----------



## Auravir (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm good in english...I'm so-so in french...umm...er...that's it

TPBM knows more than my small amount...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

Can speak Spanish (DAMMED SCHOOL) and I hear some Italian words from my mom and grandma so I catch on.

TPBM lived in a different country other than where they live now.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 30, 2009)

Ayup.

TPBM has always lived in the same country.


----------



## Auravir (Sep 30, 2009)

Yup. Canada.

TBPM lives in North America


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 30, 2009)

Nope. Scandinavia.

TPBM thinks about a bowl of hot popcorn.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nope. Pizza.


TPBM..........eats healthy.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 1, 2009)

I try, still pig out from time to time, but I've started eating healthier. 

TPBM, like me, has this fear about not helping people during a crisis.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Nope. I help where I can, and if I haven't got the surplus, go ask someone else.

TPBM feels like that, too.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM thinks that is a bit callous...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

No, just plain sensible. 

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds fair enough...

TPBM is going to relax and read a book today...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 1, 2009)

I wish, but my boss might get mad if I'm reading a book at work.

TPBM will enjoy the sunshine at some point today.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nope, looks like rain for the nxt two and a half days.

TPBM is looking forward to Winter.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2009)

Yep, looking forward to a good ski season...

TPBM is as well...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2009)

Don't ski, but I do miss getting out on the Ice and doing some fishing. Gonna build a set of snowshoes one of these days as well to get some exercise out in the woods.

TPBM goes dormant in the Winter months.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 1, 2009)

Not so much. The southern US don't have bad enough weather for that.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Pong (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't know..

TPBM enjoys rainy weather.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is like me and prefers some sun...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes I do. I like to work outside, and can't do that in the rain.

TPBM enjoys working in the yard or garden...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2009)

Sh*t no...too many weeds...

TPBM has a jungle of weeds in the back yard....


----------



## Pong (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope, just a huge _sampalok_ tree outside our house.

TPBM is allergic to flowers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope!

TPBM is allergic to something other than flowers...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, not sure what thoughg. Get allergy sypmtoms in the late winter early spring. Doctor thinks it's from pollens trapped in the lake Ice and when it starts to get warmer and the Ice on the local lakes melt is releases the pollens and affects me. He had read about this in an article and how it has affected others.

TPBM thinks that is pretty strange.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2009)

Little bit yeah...

TPBM has many allergies...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2009)

Only one that may or may not still be a problem.?...Bee sting!

TPBM is not a fan of stings of any kind.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2009)

Absolutely not. They usually hurt !!

TPBM is nursing a cut ....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2009)

Not a cut per se, got a couple of mossie bites that are healing...

TPBM is scared of blood...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope. Bro-in-law is though.

TPBM makes thier own beef jerky.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't even know what that is. 

TPBM doesn't, either. 8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2009)

I guess Beef Jerky is an American thing. Essentially it is beef that is usually sliced thin, soaked in a marinade and then dried. Mostly eaten as a snack or thrown in a pack on hiking trips and eaten for energy. Very compact and light weight source or protein.

TPBM thinks Jerky sounds pretty nasty.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Not really...have had worse.

So has TPBM.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, Osters and Liver are much worse. Actually beef jerky is pretty tasty. May make some in a week or two after I recover from the plague that has taken over my immune system.

TPBM has a cold as well.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

Very bad one *sniffs 

TPBM is sick today...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 2, 2009)

Besides a slight tingle in my throat, I'm fine. I've have a few friends that are sick though. 

TPBM remembers the bird flu, and all the hype with it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, our computers were all supoosed to crash and burn back at 12:00 in the years of 2000 as well.

TPBM thinks weathermen just spin a big wheel with different weather predictions written on it when they predict the weather.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

Sometimes, yes!! 

TPBM never watches the news and prefers the paper.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't do much of either, locally they both do a pretty poor job of gathering and giving accurate information and is mostly just fluff crap to get ratings and readership.

TPBM hopes to go to bed early tonight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

Nah, done plenty of that this week for school........ so I'll be up until 2 maybe 3 a.m.

TPBM goes to bed same time every night


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope. It varies.



TPBM.......is staying home this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll be in the neighborhood. Going to try to sell some plants and JM's at a flea market, tomorrow.

TPBM likes to go to flea markets/yard-garage sales...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 2, 2009)

Ooooh yes. 8)

TPBM likes salted peanuts.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

Who doesn't? 

TPBM has a busy weekend ahead (I know I do)


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Going to my last big money race tomarro. Other than that, nope.



TPBM...........is having a drink right now. (alcoholic)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope....sorry to dissapoint you. 

TPBM is bedbound with the cold/flu.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I have the flu coming, stuffy, headache etc. and I feel likt SH!T!

TPBM feels a bit sick as well


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope. Probably will be after tomorrow night.



TPBM............will be up late tonight.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2009)

Sleeps a complete waste of time.

TPBM has been bitten by an animal before.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

I have

TPBM doesn't like sleep


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh yes I do! But it's like a Ford GT, can't afford it.



TPBM..........would like to buy a sports car.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2009)

Not a bad idea....

TPBM had a round of golf today...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2009)

Nope, might go down the road (100 yards) to the Old Course and watch some of the Dunhill Links Championship...

TPBM is fan of motorsport...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2009)

Love the stock car racing, not a big fanof NASCAR

TPBM has raced a motorcycle.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2009)

No, haven't done that....only been on a motorbike once...

TPBM has crossed paths with a snake recently!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

I found one on my driveway yesterday so yes hheeh

TPBM has ridden on a quad before..


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2009)

Nope nhaven;t been on one!

TPBM doesn't have a DVD player....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2009)

Au contraire, my Aussie friend. I have a couple ! Also have a gizmo that will record DVD's from VCR tapes.

TPBM remembers the 8-track players....

Charles


----------



## Auravir (Oct 3, 2009)

The what?

TPBM remembers, though


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

The who?  

TPBM is 20 years or younger.


----------



## Pong (Oct 3, 2009)

Yep, Actually turning 13 this December.

TPBM will join in the MTO Group Build.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Have already done so....if hadn't had the bl**dy cold, I'd have done something today.

TPBM is in a better state than I am...


----------



## Pong (Oct 4, 2009)

Nope, also have a cold and a cough.

TPBM will tell us their favorite WW2 Night fighter.


----------



## Auravir (Oct 4, 2009)

Mosquito

TPBM will tell us their favourite WWII bomber


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2009)

Mmmm.....Ju88!

TPBM will tell us their favourite too!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2009)

Dunno, I like a fair few. Probably the Mossie though...

TPBM doesn't really have a favourite bomber from WW2...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmm.....can't tell, d*mn! 

TPBM will tell us their dream car....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 4, 2009)

No I do. My favorite of all time is the Tupolev Tu-95 Bear. I don't know why..

TPBM loves Russian planes


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Clashed with Gnomey...

True, like far too many crates...

TPBM will tell us their dream car....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 4, 2009)

? you didn't answer my question

EDIT: We cross posted... my bad   

And to answer your question my dream car is a Bugati Grand Sport.

TPBM has heard of the S-3 Viking, airplane .


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't believe it! Clashed with Harrison now....

Russian machines are cool!

TPBM will tell us their dream car....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 4, 2009)

My dream car is a Bugati Grand Sport.

TPBM has heard of the S-3 Viking, airplane .


----------



## ccheese (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh yea. When I was in the navy, and on board carriers, we had the S-2, Tracker. It did the same jobs, plus doubled
as the "COD". The Viking replaced the Tracker.

TPBM missed breakfast.....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2009)

At first, but I managed to corner it.

TPBM prefers bourbon to scotch


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Single malts son, single malts.....Whisky.

TPBM, like me is busy with the washing/laundry....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 4, 2009)

Nope, not yet....  

TPBM Has built over 12 plastic models.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM enjoys photography...


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 4, 2009)

Love photography!!! It's a passion. Before digital cameras, I even developed my own photos in a darkroom or in a "darkroom in a bag" at home.

TPBM is from a military family


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2009)

100% pure Military brat.

TPBM has gone "frog gigging" before


----------



## Pong (Oct 5, 2009)

What?

TPBM has.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2009)

want an explanation first.....

TPBM has the answer to "frog gigging"


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 5, 2009)

From Wiki 

"rog gigging is commonly done at night, however it can be done during the day. Traditionally, flashlights or spotlights are used to locate the frogs as their eyes reflect the light at night. In addition to help the locating of frogs, shining a light in their eyes stuns or daze the frogs, and makes it less likely for the frog to see an approaching hunter, or the incoming gig itself. A four or five-tined gig is often preferred for frog gigging, as they are normally wider giving the frog gigger more room for error when thrusting the gig at a frog. Frog gigs however, traditionally have smaller tines and are generally smaller overall than gigs used for fish. A fishing license is required in most states and jurisdictions.[4] Frog gigging regulations are usually found in each state's hunting and fishing regulations.

Frogs are often sought for the meat that resides on their hind legs. Frog legs are often cooked deep fried or sautéed.[5] The hind legs can contain as much meat as the legs of a medium-sized chicken. Traditionally they are breaded with a mixture of egg and bread or cracker crumbs. Frog legs, often imported from Asia, are available at many restaurants or stores, particularly in the Southern United States.

Although capturing frogs with a net or clasp pole may be referred to as frog gigging by some, this is incorrect, as a gig is not being used. Handling frogs with the objective of releasing them may harm the creature because chemicals can easily be absorbed through their skin."

TPBM HAS done this..


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM hates Mondays....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2009)

Of course...

TPBM hates everyday of the working week...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes and no. Just depends.

TPBM went to the lake this weekend


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nope, sorry....

TPBM has heard about William Marshal, 1st Earl of Pembroke......


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2009)

No I didn't.

TPBM will tell us about him.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 5, 2009)

No clue....

TPBM will be so kind as to tell us or google or bing him....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2009)

William Marshal, 1st Earl of Pembroke (1146 – 14 May 1219), also called William the Marshal (Guillaume le Maréchal), was an Anglo-Norman soldier and statesman. He has been described as the "greatest knight that ever lived" (Stephen Langton). He served four kings — Henry II, Richard the Lionheart, John and Henry III — and rose from obscurity to become a regent of England and one of the most powerful men in Europe. Before him, the hereditary title of "Earl Marshal" designated a sort of head of household security for the king of England; by the time he died, people throughout Europe (not just England) referred to him simply as "the Marshal". Source: Wiki

TPBM does not find this info interesting...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2009)

Historical info is almost always interesting to some degree...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 5, 2009)

You bet!

TPBM knows who Francis Scott Key is, off the top of their head.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry Harrison, can't say that I do....

TPBM, U-47.....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2009)

U-47 ??? 

Francis Scott Key wrote "The Star Spangled Banner", which is the U.S. National Anthem. 
[You know.... Jose can you see ?]

TPBM is mystified by Jan's "U-47."

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep, completely...

TPBM was as well or is Jan and will explain...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2009)

U-47 and HMS Royal Oak then?

TPBM understand now......


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 7, 2009)

No.

TPBM does, though.


----------



## Pong (Oct 7, 2009)

Not really.

TPBM has been inside a Blackhawk before.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has flown in a helicopter...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2009)

No, but would like to!

TPBM...favourite Attack Chopper..


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2009)

Huey Gunship...

TPBM agrees....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 7, 2009)

Probably so, altho Adler may disagree. It was worth it's weight in gold in "Nam". The Jolly Green Giant didn't do too
bad, altho it was not an attack chopper. It saved lives !

TPBM is having a great day....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm afraid not Mr C, off from work, sick. 

TPBM has a great day though....


----------



## Trebor (Oct 7, 2009)

we'll see

TNP likes Superman


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 7, 2009)

He's ok. 



TPBM.......is into body buildiing.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 7, 2009)

No, I dispise weight lifting, but do it anyway.

TPBM main source of exercise is watching "The Biggest Looser" on the Television.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 7, 2009)

Nope. My TV is not even digital ready. Haven't turned it on in months.

TPBM loves TV, though.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, the TV in our living room is my favorite 47 inch flat screen  

TPBM has a TV over 35inches.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Yup, 54in. screen.



TPBM.......has a turntable. (for records)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes I do, and still have all my vinyl!

TPBM has jammed ot an 8 Track before.


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 8, 2009)

Yup- and these questions are really dating us!!!

I've jammed to an 8 track and gotten an 8 track jammed!

TPBM loves to watch baseball.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2009)

Can take it or leave it....

TPBM is a die-hard baseball fan....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 8, 2009)

Absolutely ! Have been rooting for the Baltimore Orioles since I was a wee lad.

TPBM played football in college...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM plays sport for their school/college/university...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nope, the Tech School I went to did not have any sports teams.

TPBM is a martial arts expert.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nope, wouldn't mind being that....

TPBM knows a few things though....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2009)

I know a kick in the privates will put down nearly all opponents. For the ones it doens't you just hope you can outrun them!

TPBM is waiting for the workday to end.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 8, 2009)

Not workday but I'm waiting for the week to end.

TPBM had a dog.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM has had a cat...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nope, and I never will. As Sir Charles stated before "Cat's are too sneaky".

TPBM is a coin collector.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 8, 2009)

Not so much....I prefer to collect dollars.


TPBM collects something...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dust mostly.

TPBM is craving a Bloody Mary right about now!!!


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yuck...no.




TPBM........was annoyed by another person today.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is easily annoyed...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2009)

Only by idiots.

TPBM plays an instrument.


----------



## Auravir (Oct 8, 2009)

Yup. I play the guitar.

TPBM plays an instrument also...


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I used too play drums and guitar.


TPBM.......was in a band.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2009)

No.....

TPBM has been to NASA


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has been to one of the space agencies...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM would go to space with the Russians if he had the money.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Probably not, would be fun but can think of things I'd rather do with my feet firmly planted on Terra Firma before trusting my life to the Russian Space program.

TPBM has been bungee jumping.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope!

TPBM, Vanderbilts....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Rich Folks with Dutch Heritage, made fortune via railroad and shipping empires? Is that the Vanderbilts to which you refer?

TPBM watches Ghost Hunters on TV.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Indeed it is....

Not watching Ghost Hunters....

TPBM hunts with bow and arrow once in a while....


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 9, 2009)

Only have a handfull of times, dont really like it.


TPBM is going to a football game tonight.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope, may take the Longbow for a walk at the Archery range tonight though?

TPBM has snow in thier forcast for the weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM will finish this childrens rhyme from the 1870's...

If Pa killed Ma, 
Who'd kill Pa?
.......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2009)

Tee Hee Ha?

TPBM wonders what's in Lucky's glass.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2009)

glass or grass....?

TPBM is watching a soccer international this weekend..


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope!

The answer is btw Marwood.

TPBM has a third nipple....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2009)

say what!!...er No.....

TPBM drinks too much coffee...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Can't say that I do. The other "stuff" on the other hand..... 

TPBM don't drink coffee....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2009)

Not any more. I limit myself to three cups a day, and usually only get two.

TPBM is looking at the rain.....

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope. Sunny here.



TPBM......has a wedding to go to.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Not that I know of....

TPBM drives on the wrong side....


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Only to pass slower trafic.



TPBM.......might consider me a lead-foot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Is that a bad thing?

TPBM will offer their view in the matter....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2009)

It can be both a bad thing and a good thing...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 10, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM has driven on I-90


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM dreads the winter.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2009)

No, I fricken LOVE the winter!!

TPBM remembers their first or last Halloween costume.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope. Has never experienced Halloween until it came to Denmark a few years ago.

TPBM remembers having fun at Halloween as a kid.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 10, 2009)

I still do, eh, well not as much, since I'm a tiny bit older. 

TPBM will tell us one thing they want for Christmas


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 10, 2009)

A new drill.




TPBM........thinks X-mas is too commercialized now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2009)

It seems that way...

TPBM does not have a digital camera...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2009)

I do...

TPBM has a up anniversary.....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I do...
> 
> TPBM has a up anniversary.....



Whatever that means, unless you mean an up-coming anniversary. 

Actually I do, in December, if that's upcoming enough. Me and Edna Mae will
be married 54 years on the 17th.

TPBM is not married....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2009)

You're correct Mr C! 

I'm not married, no....

TPBM is between girlfriends too....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 11, 2009)

Not quite ,  

TPBM has a girlfriend/boyfriend though...


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Girlfriend for 18 years now.



TPBM......has been divorced.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2009)

No...not yet!

TPBM has come close though!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 11, 2009)

Nope. Never been married. I think, therefore I'm single. 

TPBM hasn't been married, either.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2009)

Not at least successfully it seems. (big  to you Charles!!!)

TPBM has touched a Luftwaffe plane before.


----------



## Pong (Oct 12, 2009)

Sadly no. 

TPBM has been inside the cockpit of a late 50s jet fighter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

I wish....

TPBM has flown in a warbird.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2009)

No.....

TPBM has though and will tell us which it was....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep…..Wellington Link Trainer 

TPBM……has experienced mach 2 power


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM has ridden on a streetcar [tram ?]

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope..

TPBM is seeing snow fall in thier neck of the woods.


----------



## Auravir (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope...getting colder though

TPBM still has sunny weather


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

So far, so good....

TPBM is looking forward to the winter....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2009)

No Way, Jan. I can take all the heat you can muster, but I hate to be cold. Bring back the summer !!

TPBM's wife has cold feet....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2009)

You bet

TPBM has dutch blood in his/her veins and like to ice-skate for many miles in -5C from one village to the next.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope. Growing up in Dallas, the lakes never froze. Ok. Almost never.

TPBM lives in a northern clime.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, and Winter appear to be coming a bit early this year. Going to be a long Winter I'm afraid.

TPBM has never experience below freezing temps.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2009)

You ever meet my ex??????? (Thank you, here all night.)

TPBM as a kid tried to lick a metal pole during winter.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 12, 2009)

I did in Kindergarten.... nothing happened though, thankfully

TPBM has needed the fire department at there house for something before


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 12, 2009)

Had the ambulance, but no fire engine.

TPBM has ridden in an emergency vehicle.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope, but I did get my toungue stuck to the metal pole that held up the tornadoe slide at the playground once. Just the very tip and managed to get it loose on my own.

TPBM knows what little Ralphie wanted for Christmas in the movie A Christmas Story.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2009)

9-year-old Ralphie Parker (Peter Billingsley) wants only one thing for Christmas: "an official Red Ryder carbine-action 200-shot range model air rifle with a compass in the stock, and this thing which tells time." 

TPBM knew it too.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM would like what little Ralphy is getting for Christmas for theirs...


----------



## conkerking (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope, I'm not expecting anything for Christmas this year.

TPBM really likes John and Edward off of the X Factor.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2009)

Never heard of them 

TPBM might know about them.

[BTW Christman Story is one of the gretest movies ever IMHO(WIR)]


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has already got plans for next summer.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah we got an Idea but nothing set in stone.

TPBM has met another member of the forum.


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 12, 2009)

I have!! I've met sesul, roche, and airframes. 

TPBM loves to cook


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 13, 2009)

Sure does, do it every day, in fact doing it now

TPBM keeps chucks


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 13, 2009)

What's "chucks"? 

TPBM knows and will tell.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 13, 2009)

Australian chickens

TPBM has had an eeg today


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah....

TPBM had their egg(s) with bacon...


----------



## Pong (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope. Don't like bacon anyway.

TPBM has wrecked a lot of models.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 13, 2009)

Many (over a lifetime)

TPBM travels a lot


----------



## Pong (Oct 13, 2009)

Around the house, yes. Around the country, no.

TPBM has traveled more than 2,000 miles.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep, quite a few times...

TPBM hasn't...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Not quite that far.

TPBM is reading a good book.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 13, 2009)

Not really.

TPBM just finished a magazine


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 13, 2009)

Newspaper count?

TPBM will tell us about something they are reading.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm reading this thread.

The person below me will be a bit less of a smartass.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll try....

TPBM likes to eat fresh fruit.....

CXharles


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes. And pretty much everything else.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2009)

Yup

TPBM knows who CXharles is


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope. 

But TPBM will tell.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe that's his Superhero alter identity?

TPBM doesn't have a clue what Marcel and I are going on about and thinks we've been hitting the bottle a bit early and often today.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2009)

It was good stuff, wasn't it Buck 
BTW I just noticed Charles had typed his name to rashly, that's what I meant:



ccheese said:


> I'll try....
> 
> TPBM likes to eat fresh fruit.....
> 
> CXharles



TPBM would like to have a drink with Buck and me..


----------



## conkerking (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh yeah. I could murder a brewski right now.

The person below me has a dog.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope... Just my pet rabbit, "Uno"

TPBM has red hair....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope, dark brown hair. 

TPBM went to meet a friend in the last 3 days


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM is laready planning their weekend...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2009)

Yup, the budget is done, now to start back on my GB's!!

TPBM used to watch Johnny Quest.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 13, 2009)

The who now? 

TPBM watched this though.


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 13, 2009)

Johnny Quest!!!!!!!!!!!! I was always so jealous of him!

TPBM loves dark chocolate


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 13, 2009)

Blah! Milk chocolate or white is the way to go.

TPBM loves Potato Chips..


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't mind certain types...

TPBM sleeps in a water bed...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2009)

Nope, but I do sleep on a board. Actually, a 3/4" piece of plywood.

TPBM has never slept on a board....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nope, but I've slept on the cold hard ground on a few occasions in my younger days.

TPBM lives in the state of confusion much of the time.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, indeed, Buck!

TPBM knows the significance of Buck's new avatar.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 14, 2009)

Something to do with Deliverance? 

TPBM agrees


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmmmm....You got a pretty mouth, Boy!

TPBM will explain.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 14, 2009)

Deliverance it is. If I heard banjos, I'd fire up the outboard motir I'd installed beforehand as a precaution.

TPBM agrees that Burt Reynolds for all his cheesiness turned in a fine performance in that film.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wasn't too bad. One thing to remember is if you hear Banjo Music in the swamps you just have to be able to out paddle the slowest canoe in the group

TPBM enjoys Banjo music.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 14, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  

TPBM has been punched in the past month..


----------



## conkerking (Oct 14, 2009)

No, bit the wife did attack me with a fork.

TPBM is chuffed with England's World Cup qualifying campaign, except for that little blip in Kiev.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 14, 2009)

Huh? We are separated by a common language.

TPBM will translate for those of us on the other side of the pond.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't have a clue as to what he said. Someone from the UK will have to translate...

That someone is TPBM

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2009)

He is saying he is pleased with England's qualification campaign for the 2010 World Cup in South Africa except for the loss against the Ukraine in Kiev (was that really that hard to work out???)...

TPBM is thankful for the translation...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 14, 2009)

's okay. 

TPBM knew the meaning of "chuffed" already.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 14, 2009)

Sure...

"TPBM is very chuffed (Pleased or proud) with Englands campaign to qualify in the World Cup (International Soccer Championships) , but had a bad game in Kiev." 

TPBM knew what it was before I explained..


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2009)

Sadly, no.... I don't speak UK....

TPBM will give us the time and temperature wherever they are....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 14, 2009)

7:31 and 39 degrees here in Northern Jersey


----------



## Auravir (Oct 14, 2009)

TPBM thinks TPAM forgot something (2nd time)


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep, he sure did. Harrison.... get on the ball !!!

TPBM is Harrison and will atone for his misdeed...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2009)

Nope,

TPBM also wonders why conkerking's wife went after him with a fork. (am I the only one that cuaght this????)


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 14, 2009)

Yup. (- and nope.  )

TPBM knows and will tell the rest of us here.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2009)

Well... everyone has their own desires, no reason to interfere....

TPBM only posts in the TPBM thread to raise his/her post-count


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

No, but I have noticed I'm edging towards 200...

TPBM loves "True Blood"


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 15, 2009)

Never heard of it

TPBM uses pedal power


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

Channel 4, Wednesday nights, 10pm.

Certainly do. "Vintage" 1991 Marin Eldridge Grade (heavily modified), countless miles on the clock but I won't be parted with it. Suspension is for girls.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 15, 2009)

Maybe it will get to Aussie some day

TPBM climbs mountains


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm coming to 'Strylia in February - don't think the luggage allowance will cover the bike tho'!

yup, climb mountains too - not so much since the kids came along but I used to be a handy E4-E5 rock climber and have bagged my fair share of summits.

TPBM likes to ski


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2009)

Never tried it....it don't snow 'round here.....
( Vic, True Blood is on Foxtel...Great show, not sure it would be up your alley though?)

TPBM ski's every winter....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 15, 2009)

No. Have tried, but always fell flat on my A** so never got off the nursery slopes

TPBM is a chocoholic


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 15, 2009)

Not so much.

TPBM is, though.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2009)

Nope. Not at all

TPBM hates his co-workers


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hate wouldn't be the word I'd use, but there are a few I have a dislike towards.

TPBM thinks thier local weather forecaster needs a new dartboard to help guess the next days weather!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 15, 2009)

Nope, the weather forecasters here are okay, as long as the forecast don't go beyond one or two days. 

TPBM loves to photograph all kinds of things.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes I do. I'm particularly fond of my pics of Big Bend

TPBM also has a hobby(other than WW2 aircraft).


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2009)

Not overly...

TPBM is looking to move to find somewhere with a climate they prefer...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep, warm and sunny 100% of the time.

TPBM invents new swearwords every time they work on thier vehicle.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

No, but I do invent new swear words whenever I'm presented with an invoice by someone who's worked on my vehicle.

TPBM plays a musical intrument.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

I will be playing a guitar again once I'm done building it.

TPBM has two left hands when it comes to working with tools.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

You're building a guitar? cool. What scale is it in?

I'm not too bad, managed to put up a curtain track and TV wall bracket in my daughter's room this evening without maiming myself (or anyone else) with the drill.

TPBM is... female.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 15, 2009)

If so, then I'm the ugliest woman you ever saw.

TPBM has a head full of hair.


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm female with a full head of hair.

TPBM will tell what book they are reading now.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice to know we have another lady on the forum.....

"The Rape of Nanking", by Iris Chang

TPBM likes their buffalo wings super hot.....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 15, 2009)

Not super hot, but I enjoy spicy food. 

TPBM likes spicy food.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yessir, like spicy wings, but not so much that you can't taste anything else.

conkerking, am building a Martin Dreadnought clone. I'm doing a build along over in the Music portion of the forum if you want to take a look.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/music/acoustic-guitar-buildalong-15775.html

TPBM thinks it's almost time for another cup of Coffee.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

I didn't even know there was a music section. Well, there's no better gee-tar to clone than a Martin Dreadnought. Looking great too, look froward to seeing the end result. I have a Tanglewood acoustic that looks a bit like a martin if you squint, and a telecaster which is my pride and joy:







Given in England I'm some hours ahead of TPAM, it's getting a bit late for coffee, but I feel a beer coming on...

TPBM favours McCartney over Lennon.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes! 

TPBM has been to an airshow in the past year......


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

RIAT. Cutbacks in evidence and USAF hardly to be seen but lo, the Vulcan flew and 'twas awesome.

TBPM knows how to handle himself. Or herself.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

I do now!!!
Thanks for the complement on the guitar. It's been a learning process and there are some things I could do better on the next one. Hope to have some updates to the build this coming weekend.
Nice Tele too, looks to be a Swamp Ash body?

TPBM knows the name of Ringo Starr's post Beatles band.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

Ringo Starr and his All-Starr Band?

Not swamp asj, just your regular ash. Stunner of a grain on it.

TPBM doesn't know the name of the band he was in _before _the Beatles.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh, but I do young Grasshopper, it was Rory Storm and the Hurricanes.

TPBM likes classical music.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

It was indeed. Great name for a band.

The 1812 Overture *ROCKS*, man. The rest of it... let's just say I'm not a patron of the classics.

TPBM has a deep, dark secret.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 15, 2009)

Mmmm...nope.

TPBM is Jan.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2009)

I bloody well hope not...

TPBM has no secrets...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep

TPBM will tell us a secret...


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

No he won't. Far too incriminating.

TPBM likes Pinot grigio.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 15, 2009)

Um...Sure....Ok.

TPBM will tell us what Pinot grigio is.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm still a kid but I believe it's wine. 

TPBM agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2009)

It is a type of white wine...

TPBM enjoys a good glass of wine...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Never was a Wine drinker, now a good Beer and/or Whiskey that's a whole different story.

TPBM drinks stright from the bottle.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2009)

Depends on what is happening and if there is any glasses around. I have been known to on occasion drink wine straight out of the bottle, beer happens on a more regular occasion...

TPBM prefers their drinks in a glass...


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 15, 2009)

In a glass, in a bowl, in a car, in a boat.........

The person below me is an oldest child


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

Nope middle

TPBM is the youngest child.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

Nope oldest - three younger sisters.

TPBM has one son and one daughter.


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 15, 2009)

Yup- the millionaire's family.. son is 14 daughter is 12

TPBM knows what an _Immelmann_ is


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 15, 2009)

A quick way to get up in the air. 
TPBM has got at least one kid.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2009)

Two, best thing I've ever done.

TPBM understands.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Nope, no kids here.



TPBM....has never been married.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 15, 2009)

Spot on. 

TPBM has, though.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope. Haven't let that get in the way of dropping a couple of sprogs though.

TPBM lives west of Greenwich.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 16, 2009)

No, east is more like it

TPBM always confuses east and west


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 16, 2009)

Only when I'm lost.

TPBM has been lost in the wilderness for several hours.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope, always knew exactly where I was.

TPBM doessn't eat spinach....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Oct 16, 2009)

Nopity nopity no.

TPBM has served in the military.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh yes. Spent 21 years in the U.S. Navy....

TPBM is an army brat....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope. Dad had enough of Uncle Sam during WW2 to last a lifetime.

TPBM believes in conspiracies.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 16, 2009)

Not particularly, no.

TPBM likes peanuts.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep, will eat them until I am sick.

TPBM prefers Cashews over peanuts.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2009)

Yup, but almonds even more.

TPBM has wooden flooring.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 16, 2009)

Laminate... you'd never know the difference, honestly.

TPBM likes a lovely bit of Axminster.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2009)

What?

TPBM will explain


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2009)

Axminster is a market town on the eastern border of Devon, England. The town is built on a hill overlooking the River Axe which heads towards the English Channel at Axmouth, and is in the East Devon local government district. The market is still held every Thursday.

Other than that I don't have a clue what he's talking about.

TPBM is waiting for the rain to stop.... like me....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope. Clearing up here.

TPBM still has rain.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope, but it's threatening to start up again and looks like rain all next week. I'm tired of this cold wet weather pattern we've been stuck in for the last 2 weeks!!!

TPBM will offer to send me somewhere warm and dry!


----------



## conkerking (Oct 16, 2009)

Afghanistan good for you?

TPBM has big plans for this weekend.

(Axminster = a good quality type of carpet, origins in the town of the same name)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not really, do some hiking, maybe go to the rifle range, glue some more wood to the guitar, and cook up a big Elk Roast on Saturday. Sunday is a day of rest.
I'll pass on the Afgan trip

TPBM is watching football all weekend.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep. My Texas Longhorns play their biggest rival of the season.

TPBM prefers LCS in Baseball.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't care much for baseball, as it's an almost nonexistent sport here in Denmark.

TPBM will tell us what "LCS" in baseball actually is.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess he means League Championship Series

TPBM writes like a physician....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 16, 2009)

If you mean the look of one's handwriting, then yes. 

TPBM does too.


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope; I have the perfect writing of a teacher.

TPBM has been ready for the weekend since Monday


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 16, 2009)

You bet!



TPBM........will be up late tonight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 16, 2009)

I will. Probably 3 or 4

TPBM is going to be late too..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2009)

Sleep's a complete waste of time IMHO.

TPBM is watching "Hannibal" like I am.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

Can't say I am haha

TPBM likes ice cream..


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh, yes my lovely wife buys me a Choc chip Coffee Icecream called Cappuccino Indulgence..YUM!

TPBM thinks that sounds like a bit of alright!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh yes, could chomp on one now.

TPBM saw snow today


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2009)

I wish...

TPBM is looking forward to when the snow starts falling...


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 17, 2009)

Not so much.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

TPBM think TPAM forgot something haha


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2009)

This TPBM agrees with TPAM...

TPBM noticed it as well....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep, was going to delete it...

TPBM didn't notice it until they read the comments...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

No I didn't

TPBM didn't either.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2009)

Nope I did

TPBM likes hot peppers


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2009)

Sometimes...

TPBM isn't a fan of chilli...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

Blah!Yuck!  

TPBM is cold.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2009)

Not now, but was earlier.....

TPBM has heard and will tell us about the Curse of Ezekiel....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 17, 2009)

This has something to do with a bracelet..... perhaps

TPBM will tell us more......

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

I haven't a clue...

TPBM does know what Lucky is talking about.


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

"Curse Of Ezekiel Bracelet, the Old Testament's prophet of horror, with his foretold rising of bones coming to grisly fruition and taking a firm grip on the wearer. The Curse Of Ezekiel bracelet is hand cast in fine English pewter and made in Sheffield, England by master craftsmen. These craftsmen are members of The Worshipful Company of Pewterers that was granted a charter in 1474 by King Edward IV for the legal manufacture of pewter bracelets throughout England. They are the only manufacturer of high quality bracelets in their gothic collection of fine pewter jewelry. One advantage to owning this pewter Curse Of Ezekiel bracelet is that it does not need regular polishing to maintain its bright and shiny appearance. The pewter bracelet has some degree of adjustment and is usually achieved by gently squeezing open or closed to fit."

TPBM understands... (i don't)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

You remember the ring from "The Lord of the Rings"?

TPBM didn't think that was a good example either.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 18, 2009)

It was a good try and I've had to Google it to discover that it's a weird bracelet, it's a clawed hand bracelet that is adjustable at the knuckles, one size fits all.

TPBM likes to travel…..the world


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2009)

haven't been far enough to have travelled the world.....and like it!

TPBM is a stay home kinda person...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 18, 2009)

Not me……the world is my oyster

TPBM…..has to go shopping tomorrow


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2009)

Nah,....least I don't think so...?

TPBM is a shopaholic!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2009)

Not at all...

TPBM enjoys a good shopping spree every now and again...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 18, 2009)

Na, just love to spend money….when I have it!!!

TPBM dinned out last night


----------



## Pong (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope, don't go out too much.

TPBM will tell us their favorite fighter pilot of WW2.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 18, 2009)

Jan Zumbach. Quite a guy.

TPBM prefers props to jets.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2009)

I do

TPBM owns a small a/c


----------



## Auravir (Oct 18, 2009)

I do...it's a small remote-controlled plane...that counts as small, right?

TPBM owns a real plane.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Of course, a Ta-152H-1, in mint WWII condition, found in a barn.....

TPBM can do card tricks.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

52 Pickup is the only one I know.

TPBM's older brother suckered him with that one too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry mate, no brothers or sisters....

TPBM has several brothers and sisters....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2009)

Sadly no. I lost my only sister, Shirley, in 1972. Never had any brothers.

TPBM is one of twins !!

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup. 

TPBM is also.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is an only child...


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope, gotta sister.



TPBM.......is the youngest sibling.


----------



## Auravir (Oct 18, 2009)

youngest and oldest...I'm an only child.

TPBM grew up in a large family


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope, in between step-fathers, there were only three of us.

TPBM rides a two wheeled vehicle....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM will tell us their favorite 60s automobile.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 18, 2009)

'69 Mustang fastback.


TPBM.........had a muscle car once.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 19, 2009)

I had several....

1970 Chevelle
1978 Monte Carlo with a 350 from a '70 corvette
Plus a couple others

TPBM doesn't care about racing and muscle cars


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2009)

Excuuuse meee....! 

TPBM like me, prefer old school racing and muscle cars.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Yesssssss I do.

TPBM has a car, and the maker of it is Ford


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2009)

Nope, a Holden Commodore.

TPBM has one too!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 19, 2009)

Nope, Mazda 3, but wouldn't mind a Smart Car for city travel.

TPBM likes F1


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2009)

Doesn't really interest me...

TPBM thinks it's the ant's pants..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 19, 2009)

Used to, bit boring these days, rather have the air shows

TPBM likes a good stage show


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2009)

Depends what it is...

TPBM prefers the cinema to the theatre...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2009)

Depends what it is...

TPBM enjoys good stand up comedy....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2009)

Not really. Too much foul language, here lately. I like the Abbot Costello type of comedy.

TPBM is left handed....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yup, as is much of my family.

TPBM has a green thumb.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2009)

Green thumb?

TPBM....

_On fame's eternal camping ground 
Their silent tents to spread, 
And glory guards, with solemn round 
The bivouac of the dead. _


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

What? 


TPBM gets it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2009)

Green thumb means you are good at gardening, plants, etc...

TPBM thinks Lucky must get distracted by his avatar when he forgets to finish his TPBM questions


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh yes! 

TPBM likes hugs.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Green thumb means you are good at gardening, plants, etc...
> 
> TPBM thinks Lucky must get distracted by his avatar when he forgets to finish his TPBM questions



I like hugs!

TPBM will reread Lucky's post and look at the Italic words in which I said "What?" too.......... and then will figure out what is going on.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2009)

Me thinks he want's the next line in the poem?

TPBM knows what the next line is.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 19, 2009)

Nope. Nada clue.

TPBM does, though.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Bivouac of the Dead - Arlington National Cemetery

TPBM thinks this is a long poem...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2009)

There are twelve verses to the poem, "The Bivouac of The Dead", by Theodore O'Hara. This is the complete first verse:

The muffled drum's sad roll has beat 
The soldier's last tattoo; 
No more on Life's parade shall meet 
That brave and fallen few. 
On fame's eternal camping ground 
Their silent tents to spread, 
And glory guards, with solemn round 
The bivouac of the dead. 

TPBM can visit the web site: Bivouac of the Dead - Arlington National Cemetery to read the entire poem

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok...

TPBM will check it out as well.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2009)

I put it up there....

TPBM knows someone who was actually in WW-II and will telll us about him...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 20, 2009)

I knew two uncles(B-17 and B-26 pilots) and my childhood neighbor, all of whom are since dead.

TPBM knows/knew a veteran too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2009)

Not that I know of.... 

Btw, I got that part of the poem from Gettysburg....

TPBM has been to Gettysburg and Antietam(?)....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nope. Would like to tour all the Civil War monuments and battle sites someday though.

TPBM has been thrown out of the corner Pub/Saloon on several occasions.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 20, 2009)

No. I'm a pretty quiet drunk. Unless you count being kicked out at closing time.

TPBM is a soccer fan.


----------



## wilbur1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Not really

TPBM hasnt been gone as long as i have


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2009)

Can't think how long you've been gone...

TPBM knows how long...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2009)

Sure don't..... I guess Wilbur will tell us when he's ready.

TPBM prefers a baked potato with his steak, rather than fries...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2009)

Depends seasoned or unseasoned fried? 

TPBM hates french fries.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 20, 2009)

Those are those small chips you get at McDonalds? They're okay I suppose, almost the only thing I like about McDonalds.

TPBM knws the last time Wilbur posted before this day was on 29th of August 2009 in the Breaking news thread


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ahum....

TPBM recently made an *rse of themself, and will tell us....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes and no... 

TPBM is an expert in computers


----------



## Pong (Oct 20, 2009)

Nope, but my mom is.

TPBM is really good at baseball.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't even know the rules. 

TPBM does, though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2009)

No, don't really follow it....

TPBM doesn't know either...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to play (many many years ago) but wasn't that good at it.

TPBM prefers football over baseball.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM prefers ball sports over other kinds of sports...


----------



## conkerking (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah I prefer football- the one you play with your feet.

TPBM refers to it as "sahcer"


----------



## conkerking (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah I prefer football- the one you play with your feet.

TPBM refers to it as "sahcer"


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 21, 2009)

May you find succor in your love of soccer.

TPBM thought the officiating in last night's Angels/Yankees game was particularly bad.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2009)

Didn't watch it, so I don't know....

TPBM has a house with at least four Bedrooms....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish. I have 3 bedrooms.

TPBM things houses are over-priced these days.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure do.

TPBM is having something that used to walk on four legs for dinner tonight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2009)

no..... fast food...  

TPBM is having take out dinner of any kind tonight.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, taking it out of the fridge and eating it Try to avoin fast food and takeout.

TPBM needs to loose some tonnage in the next few months.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2009)

You're kidding, right ? I'm 5'- 5" and weigh 130 lbs. 

TPBM does not like seafood.

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 21, 2009)

That's correct. Steak for me.

TPBM is going to a Halloween party soon.


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is an experienced modeler.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 22, 2009)

I wish, trying hard though

TPBM smiles a lot


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2009)

Have my moments!....especially on this forum!!

TPBM knows of no better forum!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 22, 2009)

To bl**dy true mate

TPBM likes to sing but others hate it


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2009)

No, that way they can't hate it!

TPBM sings in the shower...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 22, 2009)

What a mouth! What a North and South! Blimey what a mouth he's got. Struth mate, I'd bl**dy drown.

TPBM smirks


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2009)

Yea.... just remember, you said it, not me !!

TPBM needs to mow their lawn....

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Oct 22, 2009)

I sure do. And I need to rake off the conkers and dead leaves.

TPBM has their coffee black.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yup or with something else....

TPBM don't drink coffee....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2009)

More in recent months than I used to.

TPBM likes the blackest, strongest, most caffeinated coffee they can put thier hands on.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 22, 2009)

Pretty much.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2009)

Nope.... After you get older you'll learn to appreciate decafe.

TPBM uses too much salt...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't use much but still could cut back.

TPBM hasn't gotten enough sleep lately.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2009)

Gotten enough...

TPBM is suffering from insomnia...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 22, 2009)

No.

TPBM has though...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2009)

Guess you could call it that. I wake up half a dozen times a night. Anyone have any chloral hydrate ???

TPBM likes raw oysters with beer....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 22, 2009)

Um.....no. Too much like swallowing bodily secretions.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh I absolutely agree!

TPBM burial or cremation when the time comes?


----------



## Auravir (Oct 23, 2009)

cremation...no bugs will be feasting on my corpse...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm torn between the two. I just don't know.

TPBM will give us their opinion...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 23, 2009)

Haven't given it much tought. Don't really care as either way I won't be going anywhere afterwards anyway.

TPBM thinks people that build thier own caskets are a bit odd?


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 23, 2009)

Had never thought about it, but yes, now that you mention it.

TPBM loves avacadoes.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope. 


TPBM...isn't a fruit person.


----------



## Auravir (Oct 23, 2009)

ooo...I love fruit. I'll eat almost any kind

TPBM loves meat...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 23, 2009)

Beef, it's what's for dinner!!! That should answer your question.

TPBM is feeling a bit under the weather.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope. Healthy as a horse

TPBM is dreaming of the cold one they are going to drink when they get off for the day.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope, already off for the weekend and therefore having the beer...

TPBM is too...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2009)

...and how sweet it is!

TPBM is a fan of the Marx Brothers.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 23, 2009)

I won't say I'm a fan, but I did enjoy them. 

TPBM walks to work...

Charles


----------



## cougar32d (Oct 23, 2009)

Just from the bed to the couch, TPBM loves pudding


----------



## ccheese (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope.... Prefer Jello...

TPBM lives in the country

Charles


----------



## cougar32d (Oct 23, 2009)

sure do.......TPBM drives an import.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope locally made Commodore....

TPBM thinks Fords are better?


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I am a Ford fan (have two Ford race cars) but my get-around vehicle is a Dodge.



TPBM.........likes to go on long drives.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2009)

Very enjoyable, vey relaxing.

TPBM likes to drag race.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol. Don't drive yet. 

TPBM owns a Honda.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nope.


TPBM........mows with a push mower instead of a riding lawn mower.


----------



## Pong (Oct 24, 2009)

No yard in me house. Live just outside my town's public school.

TPBM will tell us the crappiest car they had.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 24, 2009)

'84 Buick Regal w/v6. 


TPBM.........is on vacation.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 24, 2009)

I wish, retired tough and that’s almost as good

TPBM loves pasta


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2009)

Can't say that I don't! 

TPBM, the Pace Car of the 1951 Indy 500 was a......


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 24, 2009)

Chrysler New Yorker driven by David Wallace

TPBM keeps a pet


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2009)

We have one ....a tortoise named Lucky.

TPBM enjoys walking on the Beach...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2009)

I would if I had one to walk on....

TPBM lives near a beach....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep, about 300 yards from it...

TPBM leaves a long way from the sea...


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 24, 2009)

About 2 hours from beautiful Carolina Beach. Close enough?

TPBM is closer, still.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM wants to get South Parked....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

uh?

TPBM will explain (Sorry  )


----------



## Auravir (Oct 24, 2009)

I think it refers to the television show South Park, but I'm not sure what it exactly means.

TPBM will explain the exact definition


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2009)

Was it in regards to the recent Wrestling (or rass'lin) episode?

TPBM loves South Park


----------



## conkerking (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes he does. You will respect my authori-tah.

TPBM prefers Family Guy.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 24, 2009)

Is that at TV series?

TPBM will tell us all about Diogenes at Deelen


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 24, 2009)

No I won't.



TPBM.. will though.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 25, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM likes his/her popcorn without butter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah....

TPBM, Livonia, Michigan '53.....


----------



## conkerking (Oct 25, 2009)

I have no idea what TPAM is on about.

TPBM has a birthday in the family this week.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 25, 2009)

Will the week after next do, I've two on the same day

TPBM is sick of Christmas already


----------



## Pong (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep. It's just an excuse here for 10 year old kids to buy firecrackers and blow them up in the street.

TPBM has gone to Southeast Asia before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2009)

Nope have'nt been there....

TPBM has and will tell us where and when!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nope, sorry fellas!  

_A fire destroyed GM's huge Hydra-Matic plant in Livonia, Michigan, on August 12, 1953. As a result, some late '53 Cadillacs and Oldsmobiles were fitted with Buick's Twin-Turbine Dynaflow automatic, while a few Pontiacs got Chevrolets Powerglide...._

TPBM now recognize this....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2009)

Recognise what?

TPBM will explain...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2009)

I believe some of the transmissions had to be swtiched between GM brands due to the shortage of them.

TPBM has had to put out a fire before.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just small one's.



TPBM.....is a klutz.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 25, 2009)

Not generally

TPBM has had poison ivy


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yup.


TPBM......has allergies.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2009)

Nope and on top of that I'm almost immune to poison ivy! Never had it once and I've walked through plenty of times..

TPBM is immune to poison Ivy


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2009)

Yup (and thank God!)

TPBM used to blow up his models as a kid.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2009)

No, my dad did though. His first B-17 got blown up with an M-80.  

TPBM has done stuff similar as a kid or adult too.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Uh yeah.


TPBM.......wishes they had more time to work on their models.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2009)

Nods head. Darn school!

TPBM has a dedicated modeling room...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 25, 2009)

Nope. Work on them in the garage.

TPBM is going to eat shrimp tonight


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is going to have chicken...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2009)

Oops.... double post, Hugh !!


Nope.... can't stand the stuff !! Had a juicy steak.... medium, please..

TPBM is a vegan ...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh hell no! I did not fight my way up the food chain for that.

TPBM is a proud Meat-a-tarian as well.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Damn straight!


TPBM....loves pizza.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2009)

Can't say I love it but I do enjoy a good one...

TPBM prefers pasta...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 25, 2009)

Pretty open on anything: Pasta, Pizza, Chicken, Steak, Chinese, Mexican. There's not a lot I won't eat. 

TPBM is like that too.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2009)

Pretty much!

TPBM is a very picky eater.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Not real picky.


TPBM......is watching NFL football.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2009)

Watching myself get slaughtered in Fantasy Football is more like it.

TPBM is entering into the Heavy Hitters GB too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yup....

TPBM has books still left from the old school days....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't think so but that doesn't mean I don't, I just don't know where they are...

TPBM hoards all their old things...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nope, but I still have too much junk laying around.

TPBM still sneaks a peak at the Breaking News thread even though it has been locked up for several months now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2009)

Actually, I haven't.....  

TPBM has though.....and still curse the day when it was locked!


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 26, 2009)

Not so much. I can see scantily clad women any time. This is the internet, after all.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 26, 2009)

No... You can find just about anything you want, on the internet.

TPBM has been outta town recently...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 26, 2009)

No. 

TPBM thinks Aristotle's statement is true, "An object falls into proportion of its weight."


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2009)

It is and it isn't. Everything reaches terminal velocity but different items accelerate differently therefore reach that speed at different times...

TPBM would agree with that statement...


----------



## Pong (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup!

TPBM is good at science.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2009)

Love it. Some of the few things that is logical to me. 

TPBM always liked the first day of school more then the 2nd.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope, I liked the last day of school.

TPBM liked the last day of school too.


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Oct 27, 2009)

My last day of school was back in 2004. Only managed to get through 1st Grade and then I was homeschooled. So yeah, I liked the last day of school. 

TPBM never finished high school.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope. I finished. Barely.

TPBM went to college


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2009)

And still there (well University). Might still have another four years as well (Med School)...

TPBM never went to college/University...


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope. I enjoyed college. Drank lots and lots of Biere.

TPBM did too.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 27, 2009)

I did polyversity "part time". Still drank lots of biere though.

TPBM is also TPAM.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 27, 2009)

Why not.

TPBM is ready for the World Series to begin.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 27, 2009)

I guess. My Mets aren't in it so I don't care 

TPBM like lacrosse


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 27, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> I guess. My Mets aren't in it so I don't care



Pssst! Harrison! You forgot the TPBM part!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2009)

TPBM thinks TP 2 post AM forgot something?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes I do. But it is edited now it Diddy and Buck edit theirs no one will ever know!

TPBM will edit there posts.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nah, it's the only way you'll learn your lesson and never let it happen again

TPBM is ready for a nap!


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 27, 2009)

Always ready for that. Just not sure that I shall get one.

TPBM needs a nap.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 27, 2009)

I wouldn't mind one

TPBM has an i-phone


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope - Sony Ericsson. 

TPBM has got a Nokia.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope Iphone (when its fixed)...

TPBM hasn't got a mobile...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope, got one. 

TPBM will tell us what he/she had for dinner.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2009)

Beef, the West was not won on broccoli.

TPBM had a nice big steak themselves for dinner.


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 27, 2009)

No dinner yet, on the west coast- still at work.

TPBM is ready to hit the hay


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup.

TPBM'll have to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep 6am...

TPBM gets up earlier?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope, I'm usually not awake until about two hours after I actually get out of bed.

TPBM is not a morning person either.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM is...


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 28, 2009)

Haven't always been, but yes. I'm pretty much lights out when I hit the pillow, and hit the ground running.

TPBM needs their morning coffee first.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Not always, but sometimes it's the only thing that works to wake myself up in the AM.

TPBM is ready for a nice peaceful weekend.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 28, 2009)

More than you'd think. 

TPBM is going to have a nice relaxed weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2009)

BB... every weekend is nice and relaxed. I try to do the laundry and cut the lawn before the weekend
gets here, so I can do what I want to do. However, I am not glued to the TV watching football or soccer.

TPBM will give us the time and temp where they are...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2009)

11:09 Central Time, about 40 Degrees Farenheit.

TPBM is reading a new book and will tell us about it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope, I really don't read books to often.

TPBM wishes they had more time to.......well......just had more time


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2009)

I have all time time I need, to do what needs to be done, and usually have time for an afternoon nap. Time, my boy,
the the one thing you have the most of. Use it wisely !!

TPBM hasd two cell phones...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope, don't like talking on the one I do have.

TPBM likes to yak on the phone.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 28, 2009)

Not so much. 

TPBM is already getting his/her Santa Claus list together.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM will come up with the next TPBM...*giggles*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2009)

OK.

TPBM has been smacked upside the head with a rather large Herring before (Jan, are you listening Do a forum search for explaination.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 28, 2009)

No..................................... 

TPBM has tho?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2009)

Not yet...

TPBM has been hit with an object before...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2009)

An object ? Baseball, bicycle and another person's head, to name but a few....

TPBM always wears a ball cap....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope

TPBM knows what very important 40th anniversary is upon us. (Hint, post #9386)


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 28, 2009)

Dunno, something to do with the icon.... Maybe? 

TPBM knows.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2009)

It something to do with Jan, Mrs Dan, a Herring, the Get Lucky thread and something else I think, it was too long ago...

TPBM will confirm...


----------



## Pong (Oct 28, 2009)

The what? 

TPBM will tell me what the heck Gnomey is talking about.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2009)

Dunno, getting late, I'm tired....

TPBM will have to straighten things out?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 29, 2009)

Did think it was something to do with Monty Python and the fish dance, but that was in 1971. I'm flummoxed

TPBM knows all and will tell us


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2009)

I confused myself to be honest, really needs Lucky or someone else to explain it if it is what I was thinking about...

TPBM is lucky and will explain (or someone else who knows what is going on)...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2009)

This has gone on too long, without an answer. It will come along sooner or later.

TPBM will give us the last line of their national anthem, in their language.

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 29, 2009)

"Sin top i bølgen blå!"

TPBM'll do the same.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2009)

O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!

TPBM still wears a costume on Halloween.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 29, 2009)

Every day, Buck! Every day!

TPBM also has a ghoulish mug.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't plan on doing so (at least haven't got one)...

TPBM is looking forward to Halloween...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2009)

More the kids are

TPBM well tell us their last custum.


Vic was on the right track. It's the 40th Anniversery Of Monty Python!!!!


----------



## Pong (Oct 30, 2009)

The last Halloween Costume I wore was back when I was in Preschool. I was Spider-Man. 

TPBM has wore a Superman costume during Halloween.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 30, 2009)

Never, not into Halloween, but would burn Guy Fawkes on bonfire night (5th Nov).

TPBM is a Monty Python fan


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep, got all the DVD's...

TPBM is as well...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nope, someday will.

TPBM can tell us which contestant in the Upperclass Twit of the Year Contest managed to run themselves over with thier own automobile.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't have a clue..... Maybe....

TPBM knows ...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2009)

Not of the top of my head...

TPBM does...


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 30, 2009)

was it John Cleese???

TPBM will remember more clearly


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2009)

I think it's an actual contest so to speak, kinda like the Darwin Awards. If it is, I have so many names to submit!

TPBM can make a turkey call.


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 31, 2009)

No turkey call here...((( the Upperclass Twit of the Year Contest is a Monty Python Flying Circus skit- the "mentally challenged contestants" had a series of obstacle course tasks to complete... be rude to a waiter, walk a straight line...kick a beggar...take a bra off a manaquin... shoot a rabbit (tied to a stake)... and it's the part where they have to back a car up and hit an old lady - cardboard cut out; where the Twit runs himself over (isn't it his hand?).... the winner is the first person to get to the last challenge and shoot himself.... the winners are in their coffins.... really stupid pee your pants funny humor.))) Off to find my DVD........

speaking of calls though ..... TPBM is like me and has no land line... only cell phones in the family


----------



## Pong (Oct 31, 2009)

Nope. Two landlines.

TPBM will choose the Phillies over the Yankees in this year's World Series.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 31, 2009)

Whatever…….

TPBM Likes a good and leisurely Sunday breakfast


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2009)

that does sound good....

TPBM doesn't have breakfast....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 31, 2009)

Never do ! Couple of cups of coffee does me just fine.

TPBM is over 5'- 8" tall

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2009)

Only by a hair (or what's left of it).

TPBM will telll us the last model bomber they built.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 31, 2009)

When I was 8 a B-17G boy that was a waste of money..... 

TPBM is participating in the Heavy Hitters GB


----------



## ccheese (Oct 31, 2009)

Nope. Sad to say I didn't finish the Rufe for the Pacific GB.

TPBM smokes cigarettes ...

Charles


----------



## Auravir (Oct 31, 2009)

Nope. Never have, never will.

TPBM agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2009)

Totally...

TPBM disagrees...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2009)

Totally...

TPBM disagrees...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 31, 2009)

...or something.

TPBM doesn't really care that much.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 31, 2009)

I do care ! I will never smoke. 

TPBM does though?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2009)

I do enjoy a good cigar. Tried a cigarette once, did not like it.

TPBM has a tattoo


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 1, 2009)

Not in a million years!

TPBM does, though.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 1, 2009)

Never in a million years.

TPBM likes a pork pie from time to time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2009)

Nah....good old Beef for me!

TPBM prefers Curry!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't think so. I don't even like the sound of it. I'm a steak potatoes kinda guy... with a glass of milk !

TPBM doesn't drink milk ..

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep, only have it on cereal...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 1, 2009)

Nope no milk for me... been allergic to it since I was a little girl so it's soy on my cereal and in my coffee.

TPBM is hosting Thanksgiving dinner at their house this year.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 1, 2009)

I think that's the plan. We usually have Thanksgiving at our house. 

TPBM favorite holiday is.......


----------



## conkerking (Nov 1, 2009)

Christmas.

TPBM's is...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't really have a favorite holiday. Guess if I had to pick one I'd go for Memorial Day. With so many military bases
in the Tidewater area, they always do it up big, remembering those who have given their all.

TPBM brown bag's it to work...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 1, 2009)

What does "brown bag" mean? Bring your own lunch? In that case, nope.

TPBM has got a good meal deal at work.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2009)

Sure do, all the coffee and water I want, no charge!

TPBM only eats 2 meals a day.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 1, 2009)

Depends.. some days yes other no. 

TPBM Is the same.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 1, 2009)

Nope: Breakfast, morning break w. fruit 'n coffee, lunch, afternoon cake or sandwich, dinner, evening snack, maybe some crisps together with a good book in bed, or a banana. Yum! 

TPBM is getting tired of all the food talk in this thread.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2009)

no but I'm getting hungry..

TPBM is now getting thirsty....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope just had a bowl of cereal w/ milk.

TPBM has flown on a DC-10 before (


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 2, 2009)

Bit late in the day for that, almost bed time

TPBM staying on the food theme, likes to cook


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 2, 2009)

Everything else but

TPBM staying on the food theme, likes to cook


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 2, 2009)

Cross post!  

No I do not 

TPBM has flown on a DC-10 before


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope, been up in a C-47 though. 

TPBM is having a frustrating day so far today.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 2, 2009)

You have no idea...........

TPBM wants a drink...........NOW!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2009)

And HOW! I'll buy the first round.

TPBM works with insane people too!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM would class themselves as insane...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope, only temporarily insane and then that's only once and a while.

TPBM is certifiably off thier nut, a few dishes short of a full set, lost thier marbles, etc...


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 2, 2009)

I lost my marbles??? 

TPBM will help me find my marbles


----------



## ccheese (Nov 2, 2009)

Not going to touch that one !!

TPBM is into genealogy ....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 2, 2009)

A little bit.

TPBM is ready for MNF.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope, have too many other things to do this evening. 

TPBM does not know what MNF even is?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't, should I?

TPBM will spell it out (what MNF is)...


----------



## Auravir (Nov 2, 2009)

Monday Night Football? Just a guess.

TPBM will tell me if I am right


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 2, 2009)

Give Auravira cookie!!!!

TPBM is routing for the Saints


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 2, 2009)

NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!  I HATE THE SAINTS  Had to get that off my chest...

TPBM is tho.


----------



## Auravir (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope, I don't really follow football.

TPBM will tell us their favorite sports team...


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 2, 2009)

Football - Pittsburgh
Hockey - Dallas Stars
Basketball - Lakers
Baseball - Baseball blows. Who cares.

TPBM is known to be evil every once in a while.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2009)

That's what my minions say 

TPBM prefers feather pillows over foam.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 2, 2009)

Feather pillows are much softer and they make a better mess during a pillow fight. 

TPBM is going to go on vacation soon.


Wheels


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish- Thanksgiving is coming up, but we're not going anywhere. 

TPBM has never been outside their country


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 2, 2009)

Sadly, for me anyway, that is a true statement.

TPBM has not went to a movie lately.


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope - I haven't got the temper to deal with snotty teens w. cellphones, popcorn that reek to high heaven, bad movies, no coffee breaks, expensive tickets (typical danish price in your average danish cinema: 15.50 US$) and the worst: no smoking! 

TPBM prefers a dvd night at home, too.


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 2, 2009)

Love Movie night at home- I bring my projector home from work and we hang a sheet on the side of the house; grill some burgers, pop open some beers and have a good time in the backyard

TPBM is happy the Philly's won tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Absolutely. Two pro teams I like to see loose, the Green Bay Packers and New York Yankees

TPBM is working a short week this week.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2009)

Slightly less class than normal but an essay, a presentation and a flyer/seminar to do, so probably end up being a bit more than normal...

TPBM is looking forward to a quite week...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Going to be pretty busy this week actually, getting ready for a short hunting trip and have lots to get ready.

TPBM has never been hunting.


----------



## A4K (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually I did used to hunt a bit, mostly for Opossums, which are a plague back in NZ. 


TPBM also likes Bucksnorts avatar!


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 3, 2009)

You got a mighty purty mouth!

TPBM understands.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't understand, but Ned Beatty does.

TPBM will explain the reference


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Was done before, reference to the movie Deliverance. 

TPBM remembers watching the original Dukes of Hazzard show on Friday nights. Yeehaw!!!!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 3, 2009)

Nope.... not one of my favorites ... Altho Catherine was some serious eye candy !

TPBM take lots of vitamins ..

Charles


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 3, 2009)

Not unless "C" stands for caffeine!!

TPBM takes vitamins though.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 3, 2009)

Yup - the D-variant, plus the ordinary multivitamin kind.
Being brownhaired with brown eyes in a land with not much sun in the winter makes it necessary, and after experiencing a severe winter depression due to lack of D-vitamin last year, has made me rethink my attitude towards vitamin pills. 
Only wish: I'd wish that Lucille Ball's medicine, "
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe9UCZB-Mdk_" was available here in DK - or at all! 

TPBM has never really given D-vitamins in winter much thought before.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nope, usually take a daily Vitamin C and found it help stave of most illnesses, and when I am sick doesn't seem to last as long. I cope with long winters by sitting on a frozen lake trying to catch a fish through a hole in the ice.

TPBM exercises daily (lifting beer cans, bottles, and glasses does not count as exercise).


----------



## Marcel (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes I walk the stairs up-and-down at least once a day 

TPBM likes to ride the bike


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2009)

Every now and again...

TPBM prefers a motorbike to a pedal bike...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 3, 2009)

I like my Dirt Bike  

TPBM went to vote today... Races in NJ, VA, NY etc.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes I did ! A lot of Democrats are going to wake up out in the cold, tomorrow morning.

TPBM has a mountain bike

Charles


----------



## Auravir (Nov 3, 2009)

I do. I absolutely love riding my bike.

TPBM loves riding his bike too


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2009)

Still trying to get my but acclimated to the current seat - though Erich had a pointer on a good seat.

TPBM would rather work outside then in a gym.


----------



## Pong (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM likes to take long walks.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 3, 2009)

- especially with my camera brought along. Wish I had a dog, though. 

TPBM does have a dog.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2009)

no pets

TPBM is watching The Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2009)

Nope, haven't seen that one...

TPBM hasn't been to the movies in a while...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2009)

Nope, went a couple of weeks back...

TPBM rarely goes to the movies...


----------



## A4K (Nov 4, 2009)

Guilty as charged - most films are shite these days.

TPBM also prefers reading to watching the idiot box or going to the flicks


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 4, 2009)

I do watch tv alot and hardly ever go to the movies.

TPBM is going to have a busy day


----------



## ccheese (Nov 4, 2009)

No .... don't think so ...

TPBM likes their eggs sunny side up ...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep. Good and runny. The fact that they annoyed my ex is a bonus.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2009)

Normally have them sunnyside down but only just to seal it in. They should still be runny inside...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 4, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Normally have them sunnyside down but only just to seal it in. They should still be runny inside...
> 
> TPBM would agree...



In the states, we call that "over easy", and yes I would agree.

TPBM walks to work ...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM takes public transport...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 4, 2009)

NOooooooooooooooo besides the school bus... and if that. 

TPBM doesn't own a car.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2009)

Not a car, but a heard of cars.

TPBM owns more then one car too.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 5, 2009)

Nope - doesn't own a car, don't need one. 

TPBM hates cars too.


----------



## Pong (Nov 5, 2009)

Unless it is a 1950-60's classic car.

TPBM has rode a steam engine before.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 5, 2009)

Sure have, great fun but bumpy ride

TPBM is a Beatles fan


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2009)

wouldn't say I'm a fan, but don't mind their stuff...

TPBM loves Jazz music.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 5, 2009)

Stan Getz Desafinado, love it

TPBM likes it to


----------



## Marcel (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not that much into jazz, but more into blues, like BB King, Stevie Ray Vaughan etc.

TPBM is/was socking wet today by the rain that is pouring.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2009)

Not started yet, thankfully...

TPBM is looking at a nice sunny day...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 5, 2009)

I think, but it'll be 19-20 degrees out. So cold...

TPBM is working on some type of project... housing, models, work, etc.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 5, 2009)

Does cleaning the garage count ?

TPBM has green eyes ...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Nov 5, 2009)

No...

but TPBM does...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 5, 2009)

No.

TPBM has got a nice afternoon planned.


----------



## A4K (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep. Work's over - I'm off home!!!

TPBM's workday has just begun...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 5, 2009)

No. I'm actually leaving in an hour to go on a 'vacation.' To Gettysburg .. 

TPBM is going on a trip.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep, 4.5 day hunting trip to northern Minnesota.

TPBM woke up way too early this morning!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, 10.30 is too early 

TPBM got up late...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 5, 2009)

Nope. Always up early.

TPBM hates waking up.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 5, 2009)

Yup - I love sleeping. 

TPBM loves his/her pillow.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2009)

Doesn't everyone?

TPBM would agree...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 5, 2009)

All 6 of them.

TPBM hates sharing the covers.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't have that problem right now...wish I did...haha.

TPBM had a hard time finding their significant other...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Hasn't found one yet - still looking, not giving up. 

TPBM is happily married.


----------



## Pong (Nov 6, 2009)

Uh, no.

TPBM has some crappy weather in their place.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 6, 2009)

Actually, it's balmy, in the 60's and 70's in the daytime, and 40's and 50's at night, light breeze and sunshine. Beautiful Arizona winters... sorry


----------



## Pong (Nov 6, 2009)

Forgot the TPBM Sabrina. 

TPBM likes scrambled eggs.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 6, 2009)

Oops!! I apparently don't care right now...lol.  

I do like scrambled eggs.

And TPBM is even more tired and mindless than I am.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Yup. Pulled an all-nighter after falling asleep on the couch last night.

TPBM's couch does have a tendency to pounce TPBM sometimes, too.


----------



## A4K (Nov 6, 2009)

Sometimes...I've learnt to counter-attack it with a good book and candles 

TPBM is planing on doing some modelmaking tonight


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope, definitely tomorrow though!

TPBM will be modelling on the weekend too...


----------



## A4K (Nov 6, 2009)

YEP!!!!


TPBM lives in the Big Brown Land...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## A4K (Nov 6, 2009)

Did, twice...best lifestyle and weather of any place I've ever lived in...

TPBM would pack their surfboard and be off there like a shot given the chance...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Not on your life, I'd drown!!!

TPBM likes to wander around in the woods looking at wild creatures and plantlife.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2009)

That would be nice... if I could find a woods without driving 80 miles. It seems the woods we had 20 years ago
is now sub-divisions.

TPBM likes to roller skate ..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 6, 2009)

Well in-line skating is better, but ice-skating is best of course

TPBM likes the winter


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 6, 2009)

Not as much as when I was younger. I don't have as much insulation on top.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## jamierd (Nov 6, 2009)

absolutely got nothing left on top at all 
Tpbm is not follically challenged at all


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope, still have most of my hair, but it is changing to a shade of gray rather than the brown it used to be.

TPBM has hair like a 60's Hippie.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM cuts theirs short...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 6, 2009)

Gillette short.

This talk about hair is depressing me, so....

TPBM wears glasses.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 6, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Gillette short.
> 
> This talk about hair is depressing me, so....
> 
> TPBM wears glasses.



Since I was twelve.

TPBM wears contacts instead.


Wheels


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope. Just reading glasses, since my daughter is so fond of telling me how old I am.

TPBM is going out tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2009)

Well... sorta. It's Friday and me and the missus always go to Gus Georges for dinner. It's the one day of the week
they have she-crab soup.

TPBM likes she-crab soup, too ..

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 6, 2009)

Never heard of She-Crab soup.

TPBM will tell us about it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't know much about any kind of shellfish/crab-stuff, as I'm allergic to it.

TPBM loves italian food.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep!

TPBM prefers French...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM likes mexican food, too.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope ! Can't stand the stuff ..

TPBM prefers Chinese to Mexican ...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't really mind either...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM has been to Gettysburg


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope. Never been to the US. Wouldn't mind riding across the entire country on a beemer, though. 
Ah what the hey, I'd settle for a motorcycle trip on Route 66. 

TPBM has done a long road trip on either motorcycle or by car.


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 6, 2009)

Does 5 weeks around the US count as a long trip in a car (with 2 kids)??? We went from NV to CO to Ohio (through NE), to Mass, then NH, then down to DC, then TN and KY then back up to KS and then home through CO and the long way down through Utah.

Oh- and stopped everywhere in between.  Had a blast and a great learning experience for the kiddos.


TPBM hates long car rides


----------



## sabrina (Nov 6, 2009)

On the contrary, I love long trips...especially if I'm the driver.  

TPBM has gone on an inpromptu, solitary excursion...(other than to the grocery store)


----------



## Auravir (Nov 6, 2009)

Yup...the liquor store

TPBM has gone on a vacation by themselves...


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 6, 2009)

Yup- to San Fran for the weekend- let's just call it a get away weekend.

TPBM never takes vacations


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 7, 2009)

KMeyrick said:


> Yup- to San Fran for the weekend- let's just call it a get away weekend.
> 
> TPBM never takes vacations



Never is a bit extreme but it has been since 1991.

TPBM is going to fly to their next vacation destination.


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 7, 2009)

Not if I can ride a motorcycle instead. 

TPBM is looking forward to the christmas vacation this year.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh yeah...I have a full seven days this year to go and visit family. Be nice to see some kin for a change!  Can't wait...

All of TPBM's relatives are out-of-state, too.


----------



## Pong (Nov 7, 2009)

nope.

tpbm lives close to their parents.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2009)

pretty close...25 minutes away!

TPBM needs a cut lunch and a water bag when they head off to visit their parents!


----------



## Pong (Nov 7, 2009)

Nope, my parents are only 2.332 seconds away!

TPBM's birthday is in December.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2009)

Wedding Anniversary, yes. Birthday, no. Not til February.

TPBM thinks TBAM should look at the forum calendar....


[BTW, BB, US route 66 is just about a non-route these days. Only small parts of it are interstate.
It is quite scenic, tho]

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes!........I think?

TPBM is not sure what E=MC2 is all about!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2009)

Get the gist of it...

TPBM doesn't...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea, an album by Mariah Carey - debuted at #1. That's the part I don;t get the gist of 

TPBM will tell us their favorite adult beverage


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 8, 2009)

Meaning alcoholic? Haven't had any except for watered down wine once at church. That's because I was in the wrong line and thought it was for the Eucharist. hehe. 

TPBM has done that before.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope.... 

TPBM uses too much salt ...

Charles


----------



## sabrina (Nov 8, 2009)

I use a ton of salt, but then again, so have my parents and grandparents and everyone's living into their nineties with virtually no health issues. 

One or two of TPBM's childhood dreams have come true.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope Farah Fawcett passed away , no wedding, and no running away to Rio.

TPBM can tell us what color her swim suit was in her poster.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 8, 2009)

Orange?

TPBM is color-blind


----------



## Auravir (Nov 8, 2009)

When it comes to choosing what I will wear, yes, but not technically

TPBM is the same


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2009)

Sometimes...

TPBM would say they are fashion conscious...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 8, 2009)

Au contraire, mon ami.  Couldn't care less. As long as the clothes are clean and comfortable, I'm happy. 

TPBM feels the same.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 8, 2009)

Absolutely. At home I'm usually in jeans, or weather permitintg, in shorts.

TPBM has red hair ...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 8, 2009)

NO! Dark Brown

TPBM has blonde hair?


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope, black.

TPBM is male.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 8, 2009)

Absolutely ! 

TPBM wears a kilt ...

Charles


----------



## Auravir (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't say I do...

TPBM is from North America


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 8, 2009)

No, Denmark.

TPBM is from Australia.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 8, 2009)

No America. 

TPBM hails from Serbia.


----------



## Pong (Nov 9, 2009)

Nope. Philippines.

TPBM has been to Canada before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, a long time ago...

TPBM has climbed the Eiffel Tower...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 9, 2009)

Nope. 

TPBM is envious of Harrison's Gettysburg trip.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2009)

Been there quite a few times ....

TPBM would like to go to Australia for a vacation ..

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2009)

Already been, probably will go back at some point (probably after going to NZ)...

TPBM has been South of the equator...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 9, 2009)

Been "South of the Border". Does that count?

South Of The Border, Dillon, South Carolina

TPBM wants a burger for lunch.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2009)

Burger would have been good, but I had bratwurst and kraut.

TPBM likes my lunch


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2009)

Naaah....

TPBM has eaten Haggis....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM has eaten snake...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes I have... I had to taste a Rattlesnake fillet. I was not impressed !! I've also tasted alligator, camel and bison.

TPBM does not care for exotic foods ..

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2009)

Depends what it is, I certainly have limits...

TPBM has crossed their limits of food before...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 9, 2009)

Nope. I like snail, clam, shark etc. 

TPBM will eat something if it is just left sitting on the counter.


----------



## Auravir (Nov 9, 2009)

Depends what it is...

TPBM loves fruit...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 9, 2009)

Indeed. Currently have a hankering for avacadoes.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2009)

Nope ... not mutch on fruit...

TPBM has a yellow shirt on ...

Charles


----------



## sabrina (Nov 9, 2009)

Black.

TPBM is cooking dinner tonight.


----------



## Amsel (Nov 9, 2009)

Naw, just ate some tacos from the local Taqueria.

TPBM loves Spicy food


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, unless it's burn you tonque off. 

TPBM is the same.


----------



## Pong (Nov 9, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM doesn't like seafood.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 9, 2009)

Actually, I'm a big fan of seafood. Shrimp, calamari, clams, lobster, salmon. etc. 

TPBM favorite choice of meat is......


----------



## A4K (Nov 10, 2009)

Lamb probably, though no real favourites.

TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2009)

All of them! 

TPBM once owned a betamax


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Long time ago

TPBM likes to work with wood


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 10, 2009)

At times.

TPBM has a major household project to do


----------



## sabrina (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes..got to start packing up my hundreds of books and papers so I don't have to worry too much about it when I get home from my Christmas visit in CO.

TPBM has moved over 10 times in their life so far...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 10, 2009)

14 at last count.

TPBM has moved more.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM has never moved...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 10, 2009)

On the contrary, have been living all over the country. I once moved twice in one year.

TPBM has flown in a concorde once.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2009)

Been in one but never flown in it, always wanted to do it as well (my dad almost did on business but just miss out)...

TPBM would also of loved to have flown on Concorde...


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 10, 2009)

Would have been nice

TPBM has brown hair


----------



## ccheese (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, I do. Of course, it has a tinge of gray, too.

TPBM has had an easy day, today ...

Charles


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 11, 2009)

Not really, been to hospital in preparation for the knife next week.

TPBM has travelled to foreign lands


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 11, 2009)

Does Tijuana count ?

TPBM has special plans for this weekend.


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope. Not much happening this weekend. Just a couple of movies on HBO, and several documentaries.

TPBM is getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2009)

Nah...not yet....

TPBM has already bought all their Christmas presents...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 11, 2009)

Not even started

TPBM bought them all in the last January sales


----------



## Pong (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope, though that's a nice idea..

TPBM has crappy internet service.


----------



## A4K (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually, can't complain. The work one is crappy though.

TPBM is fit and full of life!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely ...

TPBM is watching the rain fall .... like me

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope, sunny with some cloud cover. 

TPBM drives a jeep.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope, Chevy Silverado.

TPBM usually wants to take another weeks vacation in order to recover from thier previous weeks vacation!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2009)

Depends what is happening after the weeks vacation and what I have done on it...

TPBM would take an indefinite vacation if they could...


----------



## conkerking (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn right.

TPBM knows why Hotblack Desiato spent a year dead.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2009)

Who?

TPBM knows


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope, can't be bothered to wiki it...

TPBM can be...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 11, 2009)

I duuno.. Hot Black Desiato - London Property Search Agent, Property Islington London, Camden Property, Highbury Estate Agents

TPBM knows whats being asked?


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2009)

Suddenly remember, Hotblack Desiato was the keyboard player of Disaster Area and spent a year dead because of tax problems IIRC. I believe Ford and Arthur stole his black ship.

TPBM absolutely doesn't have a clue what I'm talking about


----------



## conkerking (Nov 11, 2009)

Course I do. Give that man a prize.

TPBM has bought a pair of jeans in the last three months.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope... Have enough in my closet that I don't need any new ones..

TPBM is taller than 5' 8".....

Charles


----------



## sabrina (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope, 5'7. 

TPBM doesn't know what they're going to do today...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 11, 2009)

Uh study for a math exam... I guess. A little work on my Ju-87 also... 

TPBM has to study something too?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope, gonna go for a 1.5 hour hike in the park after work. Then home to finish butchering the Whitetail Deer I harvested yesterday.

TPBM thinks I'm to cheep to pay a butcher to process my harvest


----------



## conkerking (Nov 11, 2009)

No, butcher away. times are tough... does "harvested" mean "shot"...?

TPBM has shot, skinned, dressed and eaten an animal


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2009)

Done it with a couple of things...

TPBM hasn't and wouldn't want to either...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 11, 2009)

No I have and would like to again.  

TPBM is the same?


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2009)

Havn't skinned a rabbit in 60 years.... why would I want to do it now ?

TPBM wears a shoe larger than a [US] size 8

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 11, 2009)

Mhm. Size 9.5 

TPBM has smaller feet.


----------



## conkerking (Nov 11, 2009)

TPBM agrees it's really nice to have TPAM on board but also that maybe he hasn't quite understood the thrust of this thread?

I have size 9 feet BTW.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 11, 2009)

It's always nice to get new members. 

TPBM has dyslexia.


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 12, 2009)

Nope. I'm danish, that's my reason for my sometimes peculiar english grammar. 

TPBM hasn't got english as their primary language.


----------



## A4K (Nov 12, 2009)

No, I'm a kiwi - the Poms reckon we can't speak english...

TPBM is wondering what the hell a 'Pom' is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2009)

No, not wondering at all!

TPBM IS a Pom and will tell us so!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 12, 2009)

Who the ....? 

TPBM doesn't get it either


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep I'm an ex Pom (Pom is Aussie for English H)

TPBM is going on holiday soon


----------



## gepp (Nov 12, 2009)

Nope i wish i god knows i need one

TPBM loves cheese Vegemite sandwiches


----------



## ccheese (Nov 12, 2009)

Only a digger would suggest vegemite cheese .... No thanks, I'll pass

TPBM is a steak potatoes kinda person ..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2009)

You know it, I'll leave the Vegemite to those that have worn out thier tastebuds!!!

TPBM prefers Marmite to Vegemite.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't care for either one, thank you..

TPBM is left handed..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, and right handed. My preference depends on what I'm doing.

TPBM is spamming other people on facebook without knowing it


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nope, do not even have a Facebook account.

TPBM knows which U.S. State consumes the most Spam (the Hormel variety that you eat.)


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 12, 2009)

No, but I do have pity on the poor residents of that state.

TPBM will tell us.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2009)

It is our 50th State, Hawaii. 

TPBM drinks like a fish.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2009)

On and off...

TPBM doesn't drink...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 12, 2009)

Not very much any more. Back in the day, though...

TPBM still drinks a lot.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nope, wallet and stomach can't take too much drinking any more.

TPBM likes to play Poker every once and a while.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 12, 2009)

Indeed. Seven card Stud. Still can't get the rythm of Hold-em.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2009)

Play mainly Hold-em myself on the rare occasion I do play...

TPBM prefers board games to card games...


----------



## Pong (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM likes to go out camping.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2009)

Love it, but don't do it enough.

TPBM has been through a Hurricane/Typhoon/Cyclone


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 12, 2009)

Only one wee december hurricane.

TPBM has got a tornado shelter ready at their house.


----------



## gepp (Nov 12, 2009)

nope cant say i have dont get tornados in OZ

TPBM has been hit on the head by hail stones


----------



## Pong (Nov 13, 2009)

Nope. There is hardly any hailstorms here.

TPBM has been hit by a baseball before.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes I have...
In the nose on more than one occasion.

TPBM played college baseball.


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 13, 2009)

Nope, more like Egyptian PT.

TPBM is looking forward to a Friday night drink


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2009)

Always do old chap! Care for a snifter or three?

TPBM has a long weekend ahead....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2009)

No sadly.....

TPBM will be having time off over Christmas!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 13, 2009)

When you're semi-retired you have lots of time off..... 

TPBM got some of the mid Atlantic nor'easter, yesterday [Thursday]...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, indeed! I'm about sick of rain and wind though. It has been going on for 3 days now.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 13, 2009)

No, been pretty quite here lately. Clouds have moved in though, looks like snow?

TPBM has helped out a stranger recently.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 13, 2009)

Unfortunately no. I've helped people before though. The last time I helped a complete stranger was last winter. Their kid knocked himself out on a bunny trail, so I hauled @ss to the ski patrol to tell them. 

TPBM dream rifle is......


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh there are so many!!! A Ruger Model 1 Singleshot Rifle, Gas Trap M1 Garand, or an old Winchester Model 94 Lever action.

TPBM has never shot a firearm.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2009)

Not anything bigger than a .22...

TPBM has shot bigger than a normal rifle...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Shot a .500 Smith Wesson Revolver a year ago. That thing was a beast of a handgun.

TPBM is waiting for a package to arrive.


----------



## conkerking (Nov 13, 2009)

No, but today I did find a package from Hannants that the posty had left round the side of the house in the pouring rain - wet through! 

TPBM has a great weekend planned.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nothing planned, but hope to have a great weekend anyway

TPBM frequents Garage Sales and Fleamarkets.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep. Love them. Found some of my best books at one of those sales.

TPBM loves Half-Price Books.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2009)

Who doesn't?

TPBM would agree...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 13, 2009)

At the flea markets you can find books for one dollar or less.

TPBM is thinking Italian for dinner ....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2009)

Had Italian for dinner (again)...

TPBM is going to as well...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 13, 2009)

Nope.... Beef Chow Mein for me, tonight....

TPBM saw something unusual, in the sky, and will tell us about it ..

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Nov 13, 2009)

While out on a bike ride a few weeks back I saw the Red Arrows fly under a hot air balloon and hit the smoke as they went. That was pretty unusual.

TPBM prefers props to jets.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2009)

Depends of what is happening but most of the time yes.

TPBM is the same...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2009)

Depends on whether I'm looking at them or traveling on them. Prefer jets for travel.

TPBM slept in late this morning..

Charles


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 14, 2009)

Crossed thread, do every day to about 7:30-800am

TPBM has soared in a glider


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes...many many moons ago when I was in the Air force cadets...

TPBM, Plasma or LCD Tv?


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2009)

Main unit in the den is 39" plasma. I also still have a nine inch black white Zenith that works fine.

TPBM can't remember not having TV....

Charle


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 14, 2009)

Mmm...*thinks*...right. I can't remember not having a tv set.

TPBM likes pancakes.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 14, 2009)

Yum! Lil' Bit agrees, too!

TPBM prefers waffles!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope, definitely pancakes for me...

TPBM doesn't like either...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2009)

Au Contraire ... like them both, but prefer waffles...

TPBM is a tea drinker

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2009)

Ice cold and sweet!

TPBM will tell us what their first car was.


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 14, 2009)

Mercury Tracer

TPBM has crashed their car


----------



## conkerking (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yeah...

- Ford Sierra D222 BBC (my dad's car) wiped out on Wibsey High Street in 1989
- Ford Mondeo M736 SCX written off in a collision on the M62 in 1997 (not by fault, that one)
- Ford Mondeo P248 UWT colided with a lamp post outside Manchester Airport when late for a flight in 1999
- VW Passat T641 JCK backed into a stationary tractor in 2000 - it was dark - car survived
- VW Passat PL02 UEO clobbered the engine crossing a ford when the water was too deep in 2002

Have managed to stay out of trouble for the last few years, and thankfully no serious injuries to self or anyone else.

TPBM has been booked for speeding.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Would have to be speed walking then or on bike.... 

*Excuse me Sir, do you know why we have stopped you? I think that walked somewhat fast at that particular speed camera.....we will have to book you* 

TPBM doesn't believe in the end of the world in 2012....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2009)

Hell at this rate I'll just be happy to make it to 2012.

TPBM will share an odd hobby.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 14, 2009)

Old, as in not doing it anymore? I guess modeling, was into it as a kid, but faded out of it.

TPBM prefers omelettes to pancakes.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2009)

Not any more, but as a youngster I use to collect matchbook covers. When I went into the Navy in '51 my mother got
tired of seeing the boxes and boxes full of matchbook covers and tossed them.

TPBM likes to dance ....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 14, 2009)

Not really, I see we answered the same question. 

TPBM has flown in a F4 Phantom( I wish).


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope [sadly].... but I did fly from Jax, Fla to DC in a T-33.


TPBM is hoping for a sunny day, tomorrow

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 14, 2009)

No. I hope it rains. I am just in that kind of mood. 

TPBM is the opposite.


----------



## conkerking (Nov 14, 2009)

Not fussed either way. Going to sea some seals on the beach, but I have a coat and wellies and there's only so much you should expect from English weather in November.

TPBM wonders if Brian May and Roger Taylor really need the money.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 14, 2009)

If they're just as sensible about money as most musicians I know, then they prolly do. 

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 15, 2009)

It sure wouldn't surprise me. Lots of high living costs a lot of cash.

TPBM has blown a ton of cash before


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Not a ton but more than I like to admit.


TPBM.......has started X-mas shopping already.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 15, 2009)

Not yet. Starts on dec 1st. 

TPBM has already made a christmas wish list almost consisting of modelling kits only.


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Not really.



TPBM......has too many items on their wish list.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't have a list....

TPBM email their list to Santa....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 15, 2009)

Email Santa, is he on line????

TPBM can't wait to get the Xmas decorations up


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

I sure can....

TPBM still waits for the Christmas Spirit to kick in....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, was all that grog for Christmas, sorry I drank it all

TPBM loves the Christmas pudding with lashings of custard


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't mind it at all!

TPBM is not a Christmas person...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't mind it, it is nice to get together as a family and see everyone again...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Always is mate!

TPBM, like me, lives far away from their family....


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 15, 2009)

Nope - 1-2 km's.

TPBM has got plenty of family.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2009)

Not really, both our parents, brothers and sisters are gone. We have our kids, their kids and their kids.
And, we have each other...

TPBM is Harrison ...

CHarles


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh good guess.  

TPBM is the first poster on this page of the thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is _not_ Harrison....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2009)

I think so?...

TPBM is...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2009)

Nope.....

TPBM is Bucky or Lucky...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's Lucky....

TPBM washed their car today....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2009)

If I had one (even then no because of the rain doing it for me)...

TPBM also doesn't own a car...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 15, 2009)

I do, 1998 Jeep Cherokee Classic. 

TPBM has noticed Lucky's new avatar.


----------



## Auravir (Nov 15, 2009)

I have...don't really know what to say about it, though...

TPBM likes whisky...


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 15, 2009)

YES I DO!


TPBM... drinks alcohol occassionally.


----------



## conkerking (Nov 15, 2009)

I try to restrict it to weekends but it doesn't always work out that way.

TPBM will tell us his/her favourite ever album.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2009)

Probably "The Best of Sinatra.....

TPBM knows the name of the song that contains these words:

We’ve golden soil and wealth for toil;
Our home is girt by sea;
Our land abounds in nature’s gifts
Of beauty rich and rare;

And no fair Googleing !!

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 15, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM doesn't, either.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Got me there Maria and Mr C! 

TPBM enjoys good blues music....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2009)

Spent 2 weeks in New Orleans. Buddies spent the time in strip clubes, I stayed in the blues bars.

TPBM owns some blues music


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sure do mate, sure do! 

TPBM can play bottleneck on the guitar and do it good!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2009)

Nope, don't do anything with a git-box. BTW, those words are from the Australian National Anthem ....

TPBM drinks his/her coffee black ...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Both black and with milk, depends on mood I think....

TPBM is very tired today....


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 15, 2009)

Yup. been up early, should have been off to bed a few hours ago...*yawns*

TPBM slept late this sunday morning.


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yup.


TPBM.....relaxed all day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2009)

For at least 12 minutes I did.

TPBM has a long drive tomorrow


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 15, 2009)

Just the standard drive to work.....about 20 miles

TPBM had a great weekend.


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Pretty much.



TPBM.......can't wait for Thanksgiving. (COM'ON FOOD!)



Eh hem......sorry.


----------



## Pong (Nov 15, 2009)

Nope. No Thanksgiving here.

TPBM likes the countryside than the beach.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2009)

Like a bit of both...

TPBM does too...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 16, 2009)

Big country, lots of beach

TPBM likes a good yarn


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah....no Bullsh!t!..

TPBM tells a good yarn!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

?

TPBM will explain....


----------



## Amsel (Nov 16, 2009)

A yarn is a story or tale. It sometimes becomes embellished more with each telling. Something people used to do before the internet.

TPBM remembers or knows a good liar, *cough* I mean someone who can tell a good yarn


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Can't say that I do....

TPBM has heard about this ship, HMS Curacoa (D41) and her destiny.....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 16, 2009)

She got hit by the Queen Mary, right?

TPBM will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 16, 2009)

Not sure.

TPBM thinks Lucky's latest Avatar is one of his home movies


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 16, 2009)

if it is, I wanna see it.

TPBM would agree.....


----------



## gepp (Nov 16, 2009)

yeh totally 

TPBM thinks it would be a boxoffice smash.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 16, 2009)

Probably ... Is that Lucky in the white briefs ?

TPBM will tell us what radio station they listen to...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2009)

None, as they don't play rockabilly or much of any 50's and 60's music _or_ blues!

TPBM listen more to radio than they watch TV....


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep. Mostly news.

TPBM likes reading fiction.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 16, 2009)

Historical Fiction and fiction, yes. 

TPBM is the same.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2009)

Read a bit of everything, mainly fiction at the moment and mostly books I have already read about 4 times each (Wilbur Smith novels)...

TPBM also re-reads books often...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2009)

Yup especially when I can't buy new ones.

TPBM has more books then they know what to do with.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 16, 2009)

You bet! Well that is Sci-fi and other stuff. Not the fiction and non fiction... i think there are some 400 book at my house. 

TPBM has tons of books too


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm a teacher.... of course I have a ton of books- over 800 in my classroom alone... then the tons at the house...

TPBM prefers the movie to the book


----------



## Pong (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope. Like reading a lot.

TPBM has read a lot of Kurt Vonnegut's novels (My mom has )


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope.



TPBM...is getting lots of rain in their area.


----------



## Pong (Nov 16, 2009)

Nope. Just the darn heat. Sometimes the skies are filled with clouds but it never rains.

TPBM likes motorcycles than automobiles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2009)

Like them both....old ones though, those that had styling! 8)

TPBM has a scooter....


----------



## Pong (Nov 17, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has gone to Africa before.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 17, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM thinks of platypuses these days.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2009)

Nope, and I even know what that is!!

TPBM has not seen a platypus....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 17, 2009)

Seen a couple in the wild and in captivity

TPBM liked hiking


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sure....

TPBM is bored....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM is and needs to find something to do...


----------



## conkerking (Nov 17, 2009)

I've got plenty to do, and I should be doing it.

TPBM has never seen Gone With The Wind.


----------



## gepp (Nov 17, 2009)

never seen it but i heard of it. 

TPBM thinks smurfs are super cool


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 17, 2009)

Um, not particularly. A bit to old for them.

TPBM prefers old Bugs Bunny and Wile E. Coyote cartoons.


----------



## Amsel (Nov 17, 2009)

I do prefer the older cartoons

TPBM misses the shows The Rifleman, and Have Gun Will Travel


----------



## ccheese (Nov 17, 2009)

I still have about a dozen episodes of "Have Gun" on video tape, and I do miss the shows.

TPBM will tell us his vehicle licence number and where it's registered...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 17, 2009)

Have not memorized the number yet since I got new plates last year, registered in MN.

TPBM wonders why Charles wants this information, perhaps considering a crime spree


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 17, 2009)

Um sorta? Not like anyone here would try, right?   

TPBM wonders too.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep....

TPBM is Charles and will elaborate...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 17, 2009)

Well... just thought it would be an interesting question. My truck license number is VET-1237 and it's registered in
Va. Not a big deal or a secret. For my next trick .....

TPBM will give us the first name of their first true love ...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 17, 2009)

Haven't had one yet  

TPBM will give us theres though..


----------



## ccheese (Nov 17, 2009)

Ah yes... her name was Mary Ellen. She was 27 and I was 16. I still have a soft spot in my heart for her.

TPBM had a simular experience

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep. Mary A. She pretty much raped me. Oh, wait...You can't rape the willing, can you?

TPBM prefers pens to pencils.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2009)

Doesn't really matter.

TPBM thinks the scariest 9 word sentence in the English language is "We're from the Government and we're here to help"!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2009)

Would give anyone sleepless nights....

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep, me thinks it's a bit of an oxytmoron also, Government and Help!!!

TPBM works for thier Government and take offense at my questions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM does and did take offence...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope.... and no....

TPBM has a big honey-do list....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2009)

No Honey to make a list for me, but I do have a lot of stuff I need to get done this weekend.

THBM is also looking for a Honey to make lists of things to do for them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2009)

Aren't we all?  Even if it means a "honey do" list... 

TPBM is working on a "project" as we speak and she's a brunette....


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 18, 2009)

That would be me 

I have report cards due Friday! ICK! I'm still grading papers- even as I type!!!!!!!!

TPBM hates paperwork too


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2009)

Depends. Most of my work with auto dealers had to do with repair orders, schedules, credit notes and such...

TPBM doesn't like ladders...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 18, 2009)

Ladders don't bother me so much as the idea of falling off of them.


TPBM agrees.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yup....

TPBM doesn't like hights....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2009)

In the open, not a fan. Enclosed I enjoy it. Weird, I know.

TPBM has been watching the National Geographic WWII in HD


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought it was History Channel?  

I've got em all DVR'd so I'll watch 'em soon...

TPBM has a TiVo, DVR or one of those things that can record TV shows.. .


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope, just get them off the internet (BBC iPlayer or other sources)...

TPBM does the same to get those programs they missed...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2009)

No.... I usually record the History Channel on VHS tape, then convert it to DVD and edit it at the same time. That way I can get four shows on a DVD..

TPBM thinks I'm clever....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually Charles, that's a great idea, I take it your good with Computers? 

TPBM agrees OR is Charles and will tell us if he is good with Computers.


----------



## Pong (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep. How the heck can you convert a VHS into a DVD?

TPBM is Charles and will confirm that he is good with computers.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 19, 2009)

Last time I checked I'm not Charles. But he does sound clever...

TPBM thinks that Charles is the reborn Albert Einstein.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh Yes...Charles is Da man!

TPBM also agrees with this observation.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2009)

Well.... er, ah... [blush]. I am good with computers but computers have nothing to do with converting VHS tape
to DVD. I have a Magnavox unit that does the converting, or actually the writing, for me. Sabrina.... I love ya !!

TPBM puts lemon in their tea ....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2009)

Nope, just sugar...

TPBM has the coffee/tea without sugar...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 19, 2009)

When I do have coffee, I put sugar in it, keeps the bitterness at bay. Don't really have tea. 

TPBM least favorite part of Christmas is......


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Shopping!!!! I hate shopping!!!! I usually don't set foot in a store unless I know what I've going there for. Quick in and out. Christmas shopping annoys me. Don't like shopping on-line either.

TPBM enjoys going to the big Mall and Christmas shopping.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2009)

Not if I can avoid it. Shopping is something to get over and done with ASAP.

TPBM feels the same.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 19, 2009)

Having worked retail during many holiday seasons, yes! I'd rather take an ass-whipping than shop.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

.....unless it's shopping for models or any other fun stuff! 

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend, like me, they're needing the rest!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, looking forward to the weekend, but won't be much rest. Have a lot of things to do.

TPBM is going to lounge and watch Football all weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

If you mean couchpilot, then yeessss!

Lot's of bad food and classic flicks on DVD's!

TPBM would like to join in.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sure, but once again have given up the booze, food that's bad for me, and all the other good stuff;(

TPBM will have a drink and a big, high calorie snack for me.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 19, 2009)

You...and everybody else on the forum in all likelihood!


TPBM is ready for a different kind of holiday....Bowl season!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Usaully catch bits and pieces of different bowl games. Find I can't sit in front of a TV for three hours watching football or anything else these days.

TPBM wishes the Iowa Hawkeyes would have made it to the Rose Bowl instead of Ohio.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

The _who_ made it into _what_ now??

TPBM will explain....


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 19, 2009)

The Rose Bowl is the Grandaddy of American college football stadiums. They play a "playoff" game there every year. Bucksnort is referring to the Iowa Hawkeyes and Ohio State Buckeyes, both contending to be the representative from the Big-10 conference.

TPBM thinks that is a lousy explanation.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2009)

No.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Well seeing I knew what it was i guess? 

TPBM knew too..


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2009)

No.

TPBM loves roasted turkey.


----------



## conkerking (Nov 19, 2009)

I usually find it a bit dry, but it's OK once a year, at Christmas.

TPBM is pleased to see Gary and Robbie getting along.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2009)

Couldn't care less...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## sabrina (Nov 19, 2009)

...and Gary and Robbie would be?....?...?

TPBM will please enlighten me...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

I have no clue either...

TPBM is British or European and knows who they are...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2009)

Danish. Haven't got a clue.

TPBM does, though, and will - please? - enlighten us?


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Gary Barlow: 'Robbie Williams will rejoin Take That' | News | NME.COM a singer? 

TPBM will confirm..


----------



## conkerking (Nov 19, 2009)

Bingo!

TPBM will tell us who their favourite boy band is....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2009)

Beach Boys

TPBM loves to eat a low country boil


----------



## Pong (Nov 19, 2009)

Nope. Haven't eaten one.

TPBM has a big garden.


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 19, 2009)

No garden. Too many race car parts laying around.



TPBM.........is going hunting all weekend.


----------



## A4K (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope. Not much chance of that where I live.

TPBM is having a good day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2009)

So far all quiet on the western front....


TPBM is a secret ABBA fan....and will tell us their favorite song.


----------



## A4K (Nov 20, 2009)

Not a fan at all, but I do like 'knowing me, knowing you'...

TPBM thinks Jan has fallen into a Swedish patriotism spell (he'll be asking about Imperiet and Ace of Base next!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2009)

D*mn!





B*ll*cks!




Whooops! 




How about Weeping Willows?

TPBM has heard of them....


----------



## A4K (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry no... are they Swedish aswell?

TPBM will tell us..


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2009)

Isn't it a group of trees.....

TPBM will need to step in with a more plausible response....


----------



## A4K (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope! 

TPBM thinks it is a Swedish Death Metal cross Progressive Jazz Choir group, that only Swedes with a Thors hammer round their neck and a kilt round their waist would listen to...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Dang Swedish Vikings, I thought they were done causing trouble a thousand years ago or so.

TPBM would like to sail the Atlantic in a replica Viking Ship.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2009)

You better believe it mate! To honor my ancestors and their legacy!

TPBM would love to join....


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 20, 2009)

Um...No. But thanks! The North Atlantic is quite tricky enough without facing it in a primitive boat.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nah, I'd go. You only live once, unless you're a Buddhist

TPBM beleives in Reincarnation.


----------



## conkerking (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope. When you're gone, you're gone.

TPBM will tell us what they're up to this weekend.


----------



## conkerking (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope. When you're gone, you're gone.

TPBM will tell us what they're up to this weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Going to shoot the Muzzleloader, hopefully start my 1/48 scale P-47 model for the Heavy hitters group build, do some hiking, and maybe get some work done on the guitar I'm building. Also have to clean up my work bench in the basement so I have somewhere to work on all these projects.

TPBM has a quieter weekend planned.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep. Just hanging out w/ little bit and working at the museum. Maybe watch some football.

TPBM is planning a trip to a historical place, and will tell us about it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has got preparations for christmas planned for the weekend, like me.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope, usually don't start thinking about that stuff until after Thanksgiving (next week).

TPBM wonders what the cat in BB's Avatar is listening to?


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2009)

Probably hip-hop. His head's going too fast to be a waltz...

TPBM is into heavy metal..... and I ain't talking steel !

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

No..

TPBM is tho..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Not what is called Heavy Metal nowadays. Original Heav Metal, Deep Purple, Led Zepp, etc.. is more what I would listen to.

TPBM likes Pecan Pie.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is allergic to nuts...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 20, 2009)

Only the ones from southern California.

TPBM also wonders what BB's cat is listening to.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Yaaaaaaa

TPBM pronounces Pecan, (Pee-can) or (Peh-kahn) Yes I've heard people say it the second way.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 20, 2009)

Grew up pronouncing it the latter, but since I moved to NC, I've had to adapt.

TPBM prefers pumpkin to pecan pie.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes...but I like pecan pie, too.

TPBM can cook one or both of the above....all parts of it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 20, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Only the ones from southern California.
> 
> TPBM also wonders what BB's cat is listening to.



It's Rammstein, of course! 



sabrina said:


> Yes...but I like pecan pie, too.
> 
> TPBM can cook one or both of the above....all parts of it.



Nope - I can hardly boil an egg, and it's a bloody miracle that my kitchen is still in one piece, let alone me being in one piece after all my kitchen-disasters! 

TPBM loves to cook, and is good at it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2009)

2nd only to shooting for relaxation

TPBM will try any food once.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2009)

Depends what it is, there are certain things I wouldn't touch...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup!

TPBM couldn't sleep last night....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2009)

Slept fine thanks...

TPBM is a night owl...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

No...no I'm not...

TPBM is a 'night owl'


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2009)

Nope! do like to sleep...

TPBM thinks FIFA got no [email protected] by not replaying the France V Ireland soccer match.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes!! B*st*rds

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Auravir (Nov 21, 2009)

YES! 

TPBM plays soccer/football...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 21, 2009)

To old for American football, and never could get the feel for soccer.

TPBM was once a jock.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 21, 2009)

No. *giggles*

TPBM was.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Errrmmmmm....

TPBM.........is TPBM.


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Depends on how you mean that.




TPBM........spends too much time on this website.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Is that even possible??

TPBM wonders as well.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2009)

If so, I don't think I've reached it yet.

TPBM has driven cross country before.


----------



## Auravir (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup..all the way across Canada...

TPBM has also been on long road trips


----------



## gepp (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes many times love road trips

TPBM has broken down in the middle of nowhere before


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2009)

Not totally broken down but have had clutches blow up, brakes go on fire, electrics short out and numerous punctures throughout my time in Africa...

TPBM enjoys travelling...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup.

TPBM has tried to run out of gas in the middle of nowhere, too.


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 21, 2009)

I wasn't trying! It just happened.



TPBM.....is relaxing tonight.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, just finished my seventh double shift in a row, to be followed by a few more until Thanksgiving, but I _am_ baking a cake tonight rather than just going to bed, so yes, doing a _litlle_ relaxing.

TPBM is going to someone else's house for Thanksgiving.


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yup, my sister's.


TPBM......can't wait to see their family for Thanksgiving.


----------



## A4K (Nov 22, 2009)

Not one for family celebrations...prefer my own space.

TPBM is the exact opposite...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2009)

Have my moments when I'm in to it! Then again like my own space too..

TPBM....any excuse to celebrate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

I never need an excuse to paaaarrrrtyyyy....! Or maybe it's _any_ excuse will go.... 

TPBM doesn't need one either....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2009)

Prefer a reason, but if there isn't one....

TPBM got in some modelling time today.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM hasn't had enough time to model...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Still looking for that bl*sted inspiration they call it, bl**dy thing has been AWOL for too long now. Did get something done on the '25 though...!

TPBM is artistic....


----------



## gepp (Nov 22, 2009)

yeh i tend to think so been known to sketch up pics of things i like and for mate's tattoos every now and then but its been a while since my last.

TPBM has a more than 1 tattoo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

Yup, and ready for more.

TPBM has climbed a mountain before


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yup!

And I also want more tattoos.....many more! 

TPBM would like to swap their "Senior Member" to.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't know. 

lol for when people ban members they should change it to 'person who plays with themselves.' 

TPBM would want to swap there senior member for..


----------



## ccheese (Nov 22, 2009)

Mine has already been swapped, or hadn't you noticed ?

TPBM has a yard full of leaves to be raked...

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, I do... next weekend, honest...

TPBM has a dog


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nope.


TPBM.......hates talking on the phone.


----------



## conkerking (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the phone, fer sure.

TPBM is in love.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Noooooope.... And I don't want to be for a while

TPBM is though ( for the non married people.)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Eeeerrrmmmm....well....hmmm....Need to get back on that one! 

TPBM has an easy week ahead of them....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Hell ya! It's Thanksgiving week.

TPBM will tell us what there Thanksgiving plans are 

and if your not from the U.S. 

TPBM will tell us there countries next holiday.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

Same each year, cook too much eat too much.

TPBM likes Sweet Potato Pie


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 22, 2009)

Haven't even got a clue about what "sweet potatoes" are.

TPBM does.


----------



## piet (Nov 22, 2009)

Sweet potatoes (catella , oebi , yams)




Ingredients
1 (1 pound) sweet potato
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 cup white sugar
1/2 cup milk
2 eggs
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 (9 inch) unbaked pie crust
Directions
1.Boil sweet potato whole in skin for 40 to 50 minutes, or until done. Run cold water over the sweet potato, and remove the skin. 
2.Break apart sweet potato in a bowl. Add butter, and mix well with mixer. Stir in sugar, milk, eggs, nutmeg, cinnamon and vanilla. Beat on medium speed until mixture is smooth. Pour filling into an unbaked pie crust. 
3.Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 55 to 60 minutes, or until knife inserted in center comes out clean. Pie will puff up like a souffle, and then will sink down as it cools. 

Piet


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

You forgot TPBM. 

TPBM thinks the TPAM forgot something


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2009)

certainly looks that way!

TPBM sometimes forgets to add TPBM....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 23, 2009)

Not usually, but he often seems to follow you

TPBM hates having to weed the garden


----------



## conkerking (Nov 23, 2009)

Detest it. Especially the patio.

TPBM will tell us what sort of watch they wear.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2009)

Analogue(?) with a blue face....

TPBM what I mean with 17th December 1967....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM thinks Jan should construct a sense making sentence...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 23, 2009)

Nah! Makes me feel like a bonafide cryptographer!

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

Ahhhh yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

TPBM is Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 23, 2009)

No. 

TPBM is Jan.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2009)

Nope..... tis only me... Maria.... what is that cat listening to ???

Perhaps TPBM is Lucky or Bucky....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 23, 2009)

You are correct.

TPBM remembers watching the old, overdubbed Godzilla movies.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 23, 2009)

Nope. Never much cared for SciFi.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Auravir (Nov 23, 2009)

nope, I agree

TPBM is a trekkie


----------



## Pong (Nov 23, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has gone skydiving before.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2009)

The only time I'm jumping out of a plane, fire will have to be involved!!

TPBM has bungee jumped before.


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nope. TPBM....is on vacation.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2009)

That date that I posted, was the date when the Australian Prime Minister disappeared....17th December 1967!

TPBM has heard about Paddy Mayne.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't say that I have...

TPBM has though!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

Have now

TPBM loves stoned fruit


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't mind them, prefer citrus though...

TPBM does as well...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 24, 2009)

That isn't a slure about gays on drugs is it????????????? My brother in law is one! does that count? Sorry, don't Love him. So the answer in a Nut shell is, No.

TPBM flies in his sleep.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't say that I do.

TPBM anxiously awaiting eating massive amounts of Thanksgiving goodies thie Thursday.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I'm going to Connecticut for a few days.. 

TPBM is going somewhere too..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sisters house just down the road a bit, then it's off for a weekend of Deer hunting with the Muzzleloader.

TPBM is ready for a nap!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2009)

Not quite yet...

TPBM sleeps most of the day...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooope.

TPBM does though if given the opportunity.


----------



## conkerking (Nov 24, 2009)

No. I don't sleep at nights either.

TPBM has had a productive day.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 24, 2009)

Watched "Dogfights" on the military channel, and had a very good afternoon nap, if that's what you call productive.

TPBM is watching the rain..... like me

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep, rain, rain and more rain...

TPBM is depressed by rain...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2009)

Nope I hate to camp/hike in it. I CANNOT stand wet socks!

TPBM has an odd dislike as well.


----------



## Pong (Nov 24, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is filthy rich.


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nope , just filthy.


TPBM....has someone tick them off today.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, sorta. Had a little old lady, on her cell phone, run a stop sign and I had to swerve. Blew my horn, and you guessed it..... I got the finger...

TPBM pulls over to use their cell phone, while driving...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2009)

No, but I seldom use the Cell while driving and when I do I keep my head on a swivel more that when I'm not on the phone.

TPBM hates talking on the phone.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

More than you know...

TPBM is the same..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yep, 10 years of providing computer tech support over the phone has made me hate phones. There were times I wanted to invent a phone with a screen that would allow me to reach through and strangle/punch the moron on the other end of the line!!!

TPBM likes the idea of that type of phone.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2009)

Yep, could come in remarkably useful at times...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh hell yea! I'm placing my order now!

TPBM used tasted paste/glue as a kid.


----------



## Pong (Nov 26, 2009)

Nope. Does a lot of soap count?

TPBM will tell us the most stupidest thing he/she has ever done during childhood.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 26, 2009)

Sure I will. 8 years old, loved jumping from things. there was a corner billboard near where I lived, maybe 24 feet to the top. A friend and i climbed to the top from the inside structure, wood, this is 1951! sat on top looked over, no, tooo far to jump, so i'll just hang over the edge and drop down. holy ****, still too far. not sure how long it took my buddy to drrrrraggggggg me back. does that count?

TPBM did something even morrrre stupid.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2009)

Aged 9, was wicket keeper in a game of cricket, stood to close to the batsman who swung back to wack the ball and wacked me in the eye instead. Had the best black eye ever. Oh and a very sore head.

TPBM cant stomach cricket.


----------



## jamierd (Nov 26, 2009)

you got that right daft game of rounders lol
TPBM hates golf


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2009)

Used to play on soft sand where the greens were oil soaked sand that had baked hard in the sun. Golf ball would bounce once and disappear into the soft sand on the other side of the green. Never played since.

TPBM is gets glued to the telly watching golf


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

Not for a second - definitely not a 'spectator' sport in my opinion..

TPBM disagrees...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 26, 2009)

I shure do Pilgrim........ and My wife and I have played the sand greens at Hay!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM agrees totallly!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2009)

I' rather watch grass grow.....

TPBM would too....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2009)

No way, that also boring, bad enough having to cut it

TPBM is mad about bowls


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2009)

Never tried it....one day maybe....

TPBM is into other lawn based sports...


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

Not really, do like bowls, Petanq, and lawn badminton though...

TPBM is big into their sports...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes and no, really depends what sport it is. There are ones I don't care for and others I care a lot about...

TPBM likes all sport no matter what it is...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2009)

Not so... do not care for football or basketball. Hockey is a so-so, too.

TPBM cannot swim ..

Charles


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

Can a bit, but not overly well. Hasn't stopped me diving and snorkelling though 

TPBM loves swimming in the ocean


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2009)

Ya!!  

TPBM does too..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, but I p[refer a snorkly or a tank. I'd rather be below the waves then ontop.

TPBM plans to eat WAAAAY TOOO much today as well.


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds good, but I'm off to bed shortly!

TPBM is planning a lazy day...


----------



## conkerking (Nov 26, 2009)

No, chance would be a fine thing. I will be spending tomorrow prepping a presentation for a strategy meeitng next Monday. Super.

TPBM is left handed.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2009)

Nope mainly right but can do things with my left as well but not completely ambidextrous...

TPBM is ambidextrous...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2009)

Nope. Right handed, like most of the world....

TPBM needs a nap after all that food....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2009)

Whoops cross posted with CHarles. 

I don't need a nap  

TPBM does tho...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 26, 2009)

What holiday?

TPBM will tell me, please.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanksgiving. 

TPBM didn't celebrate Thanksgiving.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh but I did. I don't think they had Pilgrims American Indians in Denmark ...

TPBM needs to lose a few pounds ..

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh - thanks for the info.
And - nope. Don't need to lose more weight.

TPBM did celebrate Thanksgiving, though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2009)

Uuugggggggghhhhhhh. And I feel like a bloated seal lion!

TPBM is probably feeling MUCH BETTER then I am!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2009)

Hell no, I am feeling like a bloated elephant if thats possible....

TPBM is feeling similar..


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 26, 2009)

Nope. I feel slightly tired, but fine.

TPBM isn't feeling like a bloated anything.


----------



## Pong (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is a classic rock fan.


----------



## A4K (Nov 27, 2009)

Not just. I like any music as long as it's good.

TPBM thinks the same...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep!

TPBM is into Country AND Western....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2009)

More like the Golden Oldies

TPBM keeps tropical fish


----------



## conkerking (Nov 27, 2009)

Two goldfish, nothing tropical about them.

TPBM has plans for the weekend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Finish my MTO Group Builds.

TPBM can make Yorkshire Pudding.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)

????? Not a clue what it is...

TPBM will inform me


----------



## conkerking (Nov 27, 2009)

Good lord... it's the food of the gods. But then I'm from Yorkshire. It's best described as a batter-based, oven roasted inflated pancake sort of affair. Usually eaten with your Sunday roast and vegetables.

See: Yorkshire pudding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

TPBM plans to move house soon.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure what move house means, if it means moving, than no... 

TPBM has moved within the last year


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Only Offices.

TPBM likes likes to wear ties

_(CK, I gotta try it one day)_


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't mind...

TPBM rarely wears a suit...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2009)

Au contraire, my friend. Wear a tux three times a month, and a suit [or sport coat slacks] three or four times a
month. I feel quite comfortable in a coat tie.

TPBM wears jeans most of the time....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep, when I'm wearing casual clothes it is almost always jeans...

TPBM wears shorts as much of the year as they can...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2009)

Absolutely, shorts are the way to go...only been in jeans about 1 week the whole year!

TPBM thinks thats weird?


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)

Nah, not fond of jeans.. 

TPBM is tho.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Getting too old to care somedays.

TPBM feels the same way


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yup.


TPBM......is still stuffed from turkey day.


----------



## conkerking (Nov 28, 2009)

Naw... turkey day for us is 25th December.

TPBM will explain, for the benefit of us non-Americans, what Thanksgiving is all about.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 28, 2009)

The discovery of our safe new homeland America, filled with wonder, promise, and hope; the thankfulness of reaching the end of the great voyage after struggles, hearthaches, illness, death, and adversity, and given a fresh chance for a courageous and just new world.....in modern times, being thankful for our freedom, the people we love, and the lives that we create for ourselves in the best way we can.

TPBM values their freedom over all else.


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope, thankful for all you put forth in your post equally.(Great answer!)


TPBM....thinks Sabrina should run for president. ( Sorry , I had to after your post, sabrina)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 28, 2009)

If you insist

TPBM is a shopaholic


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM hates shopping...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

Depends, with who and for what.... 

TPBM thinks that it'll be a race for the 10,000 post here on the The Person Below Me (TPBM) thread....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2009)

Only if there is a countdown...and drum roll....and fireworks.....

TPBM has wild weather going on at the moment...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2009)

Bit calmer than its been, it is actually sunny (a bit) today!

TPBM is wanting their weather to cool down...


----------



## gepp (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep sure do hotter than hell here today and tomorrow's the same.

TPBM doesn't like evil thing's and is a little freaked out that this is page 666.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a cat, and thus used to evil things.

TPBM likes Peanut M&M's over Plain


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

Yea, only by a little though! 

TPBM is the same


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

Not that bothered....

TPBM doesn't believe in the occult....


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 28, 2009)

No I don't.


TPBM......is having an alcoholic drink.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

'''an alcoholic drink"? Try several....! 

Have toasted our boys and girls in uniform, for their safe return to their families and friends....and to those fallen, may they rest in peace!

TPBM is having a long lie tomorrow....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2009)

How nice would that be.

TPBM prefers his Scotch/Whiskey/Bourbon with no ice or water


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 29, 2009)

You got it.


TPBM.......has a cold.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM doesn't like NCIS Los Angeles as much as the "original" NCIS...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2009)

The Original is definitely better....

TPBM, MacGyver or Magnum PI


----------



## N4521U (Nov 29, 2009)

I got soooooo sick of MacGyver, didn't he have his own network?

TPBM is going to the Australian Open golf tourny this weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Fat chance....

TPBM think that tennis is a sport for snobs....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope, love tennis 

TPBM does too...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2009)

It is. And only a commoner would think that it isn't.

TPBM has nver skiid in knee deep powder.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2009)

Just about knee deep. Hope to ski a lot more in January, one of the best feelings is skiing powder and getting shots of snow in the face.

TPBM would agree...


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 29, 2009)

No. I hate winter.

TPBM......isn't much of a winter person either.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2009)

I love winter, I hope we get a blizzard this year.

TPBM had snow-ball fights growing up.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2009)

Who didn't...

TPBM didn't...


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I had them. Lost most of them.


TPBM.......is going to bed early tonight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2009)

Is 10.30 early or late?

TPBM doesn't go to bed till after midnight most nights...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, and yet I still get nothing done around the house!

TPBM is seeing some cold a$$ weather moving into thier neck of the woods.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 30, 2009)

Soon, and I'm giddy for it. Means skiing is coming. 

TPBM favorite sport is.....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2009)

Rugby, Skiing or Cricket. At the moment its skiing but then the season is just starting...

TPBM also likes to ski (or snowboard)...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2009)

No, I'd probably break more bones, and I've had enough of them over the years.

TPBM has never broken a bone in thier entire life.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 30, 2009)

...right. 

TPBM is tired of winter already.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2009)

Not yet, been pretty mild aournd here the last month. Ask me again in February/March though!

TPBM uses a motorized snowblower to clear thier driveway of snow and likes to blow thier snow into the crabby neighbors driveway


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't usually get enough snow here in Va. Beach to warrant the expense of a snow-blower. I bought a show shovel
three years ago, and it's still a virgin.

TPBM knows the new designation for the U-2 spyplane...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2009)

TR-1

TPBM can confirm this and tell us what the TR stands for.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2009)

Actually it's TR-1A, but that's ok. It's for tactical reconnaissance ...

TPBM is an aviation buff

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2009)

Aren't we all here...?

TPBM wonder as well....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2009)

I would of assumed we all were to some extent...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM is dreading having to go Christmas shopping.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 30, 2009)

That is what the internet is for.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 30, 2009)

Heck yeah.  Especially clothes shopping. Buying clothes frustrates the life out of me and I usually get overwhelmed and leave with nothing.  Very thankful for online shopping.

TPBM can shop like a normal woman. (even if it's a man BM)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nope, I dispise all shopping. I tend to only set foot into a store if I know exactly what I am going in for. Only three stores I can go into and look aroud are the Hobby Shop, the Traditional Archery Store I pick up bows and other goodies from, and the Guitar/Music store so I can look at all the pretty right handed Guitars I can't play due to being a Southpaw.

TPBM is a Southpaw as well.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 30, 2009)

No..

TPBM is..


----------



## sabrina (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, lefty and proud of it!

TPBM has no idea what little everyday things are affected by being a southpaw.


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 30, 2009)

Not really, though I used to really enjoy watching my left-handed brother shoot his right-handed autoloading rifle, parking the hot brass in his pocket!

TPBM knows what I am talking about.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, shoot a right handed auto all the time. Shotguns as well, never had much of a problem though. The M1 Garand si the only one that I have to watch out for, after that last bullet is fired and the clip pups up in the air it tends to hit a lefty shooter right on the top of the head on it's way to the ground.

TPBM has shot a M1 Garand.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2009)

Many times..... prefer the carbine, tho..... much lighter.

TPBM has fired a B.A.R.

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Nov 30, 2009)

As a matter of fact in Navy boot camp tooooo many years ago. Liked the 45, used to shoot for beers in the Pillapeens, got kinda crazy after a while, LOL.

TPBM is gonna go back and read all 10018 replies!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2009)

Heck, I think I have!

TPBM is about sick and tired of turkey by now.


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nope, I love turkey.


TPBM.....doesn't care much for fowl of any kind.


----------



## Pong (Dec 1, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has been to Africa before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nope....would love to go though!

TPBM has noticed that this thread has over 10,000 posts....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

No……..but I'll make it 10024

TPBM hates international airports


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yup! Too bl**dy B-I-G!

TPBM wish that they had their own machine, to use for travelling and will tell us what.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Beam me up Scotty………

TPBM is a bush walker


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2009)

No...No hiking boots.....

TPBM knows what they're getting for Christmas....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2009)

Well as I pretty much bought the presents I am getting (I knew what I wanted so was told to just do it), then yes...

TPBM knows what they are getting as well...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 1, 2009)

Me and Edna Mae have had an agreenent in place for several years. We do not exchange gifts at Christmas. Instead
we buy what we want all year long.

TPBM likes to play in the snow...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep. Kinda fun w/ Lil' Bit.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, but I do get tired of winter after it's dragged on for half a year up here in the frozen north.

TPBM has thrown snowballs at passing cars in thier youth.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2009)

Yup, and had to dael with the ramifications of such from my dad - my arse is still sore!

TPBM's parents believed in using a quick swat to the butt as well.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep, just the thought of corporal punishement by my Father kept me out of a lot of trouble in my younger years.

TPBM thinks kids these days have it too soft.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't think, I KNOW. I had to pay, and pay, and pay!!!

TPBM had to pay the consequences as well.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

To bloody true mate, lots of whacking's, grounded for weeks on end, or so it seemed.

TPBM agrees that today's kids are pampered


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, lets go with that one......   

TPBM Has gotten into a fight with someone after they hit your car


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 1, 2009)

Nope. I might have a reason to fight for a car, but I own a sled.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2009)

If it wasn't my fault I would certainly have an argument but I doubt I would fight anyone over it...

TPBM would as well...


----------



## Pong (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't know.

TPBM has been in the military before.


----------



## conkerking (Dec 1, 2009)

Only the cadets, when I was at school. Doesn't count.

TPBM wonders what that Tiger Woods car crash was all about.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 1, 2009)

Dollars to donuts says there was a female involved.....

TPBM knows how Kelly Johnson's "Skunk Works" got it's name.....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Dec 1, 2009)

From all I know it was from a comic (Lil' Abner) describing the secret production factory of illegal moonshine as the 'Skonk Works'.

TPBM is Charles and will confirm this..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Google tells me it was from the smell of a nearby plastic works and the phone answering comment used by the folks who worked in Kelly's tent at Burbank way back when……..WWII

TPBM will tell me if I and Google are right


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

I really don't have a clue  Sorry..

TPBM does....


----------



## Pong (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep. Take a look at this link How the Skunk Works got its name

TPBM will tell us their favorite Skunk Works aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2009)

SR-71...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Pong (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM has been to the hospital recently.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 2, 2009)

Only to get my lungs checked. They were fine.

TPBM hasn't seen the inside of a hospital for a long time.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 2, 2009)

Unfortunately this is not true. Spent five days in Leigh Memorial in the early part of 2009 for high blood pressure.
It was 220 over 101 !! Now, with proper medication it stays about 136 over 84 or there-abouts.

TPBM probably hasn't had a physical exam in quite awhile...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, at least once a year.

TPBM dpes as well.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope, been ignoring it.

TPBM is hosting Christmas dinner this year for a change.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope! at my wife's Fathers place as usual!

TPBM thinks Christmas is overrated?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 3, 2009)

Noooooooooooo wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

TPBM is Jewish..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is atheist...


----------



## conkerking (Dec 3, 2009)

Sure am.

TPBM ain't though.


----------



## Pong (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep. My parents are Christian.

TPBM has flown first class before.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2009)

There was a time when alll servicemen went first class on most airlines.

TPBM eats lots of fruit

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 3, 2009)

And vegetables....And meat....And cheese....Oh...er...never mind!


TPBM is a vegan


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Never!!!! 

TPBM grows thier own Vegetables.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM buys organic...


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 3, 2009)

Rarely.....

TPBM likes mushrooms


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep, particulary cooked in butter with some onions and spread over a big juicy steak.

TPBM thinks that would be pretty tasty as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep!

TPBM is vegetarian and therefore wouldn't want that...


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope. I like it all, and plenty of it!

TPBM prefers Radials to in-line engines.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2009)

I like them both. Nothing like the sound of a B-25 firing up, but then again there is nothing like the sound of a Merlin doing the same, or the howl of a P-38's Aliisons. 

TPBM has a different view than mine.


----------



## conkerking (Dec 3, 2009)

Ain't nothin' like a Merlin. Check it out!

Spitfire Sound

TPBM will tell us a joke.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 3, 2009)

Pshrink goes to an asylum to help the inmates. He is interviewing the patients in the common area, when he comes across a young, short man with his hand tucked into his jacket. The Doc asks him, "tell me about yourself, son."

The young man tells him, "I am Napoleon Bonaparte."

The Psychiatrist thinks, "ok, I'll bite." and asks him, "why do you think you're Napoleon?"

To which the patient replies, "God told me I am!"

The Doc doesn't even have time to think about this when he hears from the other side of the room, "I did not!"


TPBM likes submarines


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2009)

Can't say I do, would hate to be cooped up in one for sure...

TPBM would as well...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep, would go stir crazy confined for any length of time.

TPBM has ridden a motorcycle over 100 MPH before.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Not on a motorcycle but many, many times in cars. And my truck.


TPBM.....hates to go fast.


----------



## conkerking (Dec 3, 2009)

I feel the need... the need for speed.

TPBM has done all their Christmas shopping.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope, I still have more Christmas shopping to do.

TPBM has finished though.


Wheels


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Not.....even.....started ......yet,



TPBM....waits till the last minute also.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope, finished. I treat shopping like a combat operations, get in and get out as fast as you can with minimal casualties.

TPBM does the same.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2009)

Generally speaking. Haven't started yet, just bought the stuff for myself (was given licence as I know best)...

TPBM gets the same free rain over their own presents...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 3, 2009)

Financially speaking: No. 

TPBM likes stollenkonfekt, too.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looked it up and no I don't.


TPBM....does though.


----------



## Pong (Dec 4, 2009)

The what?

TPBM will tell me what Snafud is talking about.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2009)

No friggin' idea...??

TPBM had fruit salad today...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM prefers meat to vegetables/fruit...


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 4, 2009)

While I prefer the meat, I like veggies too.

TPBM is ready for hot weather again.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Not quite yet.



TPBM......has to go to the doctor soon.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2009)

Probably next week to check on my hip. Another spinal shot seems to be in the offing....

TPBM likes his booze "on the rocks...."

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 4, 2009)

On the rare occasion that I drink booze, yes.

TPBM prefers beer.


----------



## conkerking (Dec 4, 2009)

Sometimes. Also like wine. And I'm a fiend for mojitos.

TPBM wishes Katie Price AKA Jordan would just go away.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't have a clue to whom you are referring...

TPBM knows, and will tell us....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Dec 4, 2009)

Nope, sorry.

TPBM will tell us what the heck Conkerking is talking about.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 5, 2009)

Not a clue.

TPBM will


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2009)

Say what?

TPBM is trying to figure out what is going on too....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2009)

Not really but can't be bothered to explain...

TPBM will explain


----------



## conkerking (Dec 5, 2009)

Alright... you'd have to be a Brit I guess. Katie Price (AKA "Jordan") is a former "glamour" model, and a relentlessly self-publicising C-list celebrity. Honestly you cannot get through a day without the bloody woman making an appearance. 

TPBM likes cats over dogs.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2009)

Nope.... cats are too sneaky. Would take a common mutt anyday.

TPBM hopes the rain will end soon

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Not rainin' here.

TPBM.....is moving along slowly today.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 5, 2009)

Yea. Party later though and its snowing here 3 inches! I'm going outside..

TPBM has snow tooo


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2009)

On the hills, not at sea level...

TPBM is hoping for a white Christmas...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2009)

Not very.....but I do hope!

TPBM has heard about Ed Gein.....


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't think so.


TPBM has.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2009)

No? What the hell has he done now......

TPBM thinks I know what I'm talking about......


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2009)

Not a clue...

TPBM has a clue...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2009)

Edward Theodore "Ed" Gein (August 27, 1906 – July 26, 1984) was an American murderer and grave robber. His crimes, which he committed around his hometown of Plainfield, Wisconsin, garnered widespread notoriety after authorities discovered Gein had exhumed corpses from local graveyards and fashioned trophies and keepsakes from their bones and skin.

After police found body parts in Gein's house in 1957, he confessed to killing two women, Mary Hogan, a tavern owner, in 1954, and Bernice Worden, a Plainfield hardware store owner, in 1957. Initially found unfit to stand trial, following confinement in a mental health facility, he was tried in 1968 for the murder of Worden and sentenced to life imprisonment, which he spent in a mental hospital.

If Gein was guilty of murdering only the person he was convicted of killing he would not technically meet the definition of a serial killer, though his case influenced the creation of several fictional serial killers, including Norman Bates from Psycho, Jame Gumb from The Silence of the Lambs, and Leatherface from The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.

*Childhood*
Ed Gein was born on August 27, 1906 in La Crosse County, Wisconsin. His parents, George and Augusta Gein (née Lehrke), both natives of Wisconsin, had two sons: Henry George Gein, and his younger brother, Edward Theodore Gein. George Gein was a frequently unemployed, alcoholic who physically abused his sons. Despite Augusta's deep contempt for her husband, the marriage persisted because of the family's religious belief about divorce. Augusta Gein operated a small grocery store and eventually purchased a farm on the outskirts of the small town of Plainfield, Wisconsin, which then became the Gein family's permanent home.

Augusta Gein moved to this location to prevent outsiders from influencing her sons. Edward Gein left the premises only to go to school. Besides school, he spent most of his time doing chores on the farm. Augusta Gein, a fervent Lutheran, drummed into her boys the innate immorality of the world, the evil of drink, and the belief that all women (herself excluded) were prostitutes, and instruments of the devil. She reserved time every afternoon to read to them from the Bible, usually selecting graphic verses from the Old Testament dealing with death, murder, and divine retribution.[citation needed]

With a slight growth over one eye and an effeminate demeanor, the younger Gein became a target for bullies. Classmates and teachers recalled off-putting mannerisms, such as seemingly random laughter, as if he were laughing at his own personal jokes. To make matters worse, his mother scolded him whenever he tried to make friends. Despite his poor social development, he did fairly well in school, particularly in reading.

Gein tried to make his mother happy, but she was rarely pleased with her boys. She often abused them, believing that they were destined to become failures like their father. During their teens and throughout their early adulthood, the boys remained detached from people outside of their farmstead, and so had only each other for company.

*Deaths of family members*
After George Gein died of a heart attack in 1940, the Gein brothers began working at odd jobs to help with expenses. Both brothers were considered reliable and honest by residents of the community. While both worked as handymen, Ed Gein also frequently babysat for neighbors. He enjoyed babysitting, seeming to relate more easily to children than adults. Henry Gein began to reject his mother's view of the world and worried about his brother Ed's attachment to her. He spoke ill of her around his brother.

On May 16, 1944, a brush fire burned close to the farm, and the Gein brothers went out to extinguish it. Reportedly, the brothers were separated, and as night fell, Ed Gein lost sight of his brother. When the fire was extinguished, he reported to the police that his brother was missing. When a search party was organized, Gein led them directly to his missing brother, who lay dead on the ground. The police had concerns about the circumstances under which the body was discovered. The ground on which Henry Gein lay was untouched by fire, and he had bruises on his head. Despite this, the police dismissed the possibility of foul play and the county coroner listed asphyxiation as the cause of death. Although some investigators suspected that Ed Gein killed his brother, no charges were filed against him.

After his brother's death, Gein lived alone with his mother, who died on December 29, 1945, following a series of strokes, at which time Gein "lost his only friend and one true love. And he was absolutely alone in the world."

Gein remained on the farm, supporting himself with earnings from odd jobs. He boarded up rooms used by his mother, including the upstairs, downstairs parlor, and living room, leaving them untouched. He lived in a small room next to the kitchen. Gein became interested in reading death-cult magazines and adventure stories.

*Arrest*
On November 16, 1957, Plainfield hardware store owner Bernice Worden disappeared, and police had reason to suspect Gein. Worden's son had told investigators that Gein had been in the store the evening before the disappearance, saying he would return the following morning for a gallon of anti-freeze. A sales slip for a gallon of anti-freeze was the last receipt written by Worden on the morning she disappeared. Upon searching Gein's property, investigators discovered Worden's decapitated body in a shed, hung upside down by ropes at her wrists, with a crossbar at her ankles. The torso was "dressed out" like that of a deer. She had been shot with a .22-caliber rifle, and the mutilations performed after death.

Searching the house, authorities found a number of items:

Four noses
Bone fragments
Nine death masks
A bowl made from a skull
Ten female heads with the tops sawed off
Human skin covering several chair seats
Pieces of salted genitalia in a box
Skulls on his bedposts
Organs in the refrigerator

When questioned, Gein told investigators that between 1947 and 1952,[11] while he was in "daze-like" states, he made as many as 40 nocturnal visits to three local graveyards to exhume recently buried bodies. On about 30 of those visits, he said he had come out of the daze while in the cemetery, left the grave in good order, and returned home empty handed. On the other occasions, he dug up the graves of recently buried middle-aged women he thought resembled his mother and took the bodies home, where he tanned their skins to make his paraphernalia. Gein admitted robbing nine graves, leading investigators to their locations. Because authorities were uncertain as to whether the slight Gein was capable of single-handedly digging up a grave in a single evening, they exhumed two of the graves and found them empty, thus corroborating Gein's confession.

Shortly after his mother's death, Gein had decided he wanted a sex change and began to create a "woman suit" so he could pretend to be a female. Gein's practice of donning the tanned skins of women was described as an "insane transvestite ritual". Gein denied having sex with the bodies he exhumed, explaining, "They smelled too bad." During interrogation, Gein also admitted to the shooting death of Mary Hogan, a tavern operator missing since 1954.

A 16-year-old youth whose parents were friends of Gein, and who attended ball games and movies with Gein, reported that he was aware of the shrunken heads, which Gein had described as relics from the Phillippines sent by a cousin who had served in World War II. Upon investigation by the police, these were determined to be human facial skins, carefully peeled from cadavers and used as masks by Gein.

Waushara County sheriff Art Schley allegedly physically assaulted Gein during questioning, by banging Gein's head and face into a brick wall, causing Gein's initial confession to be ruled inadmissible. Schley died of a heart attack in December 1968, at age 43, only a month after testifying at Gein's trial. Many who knew him said he was traumatized by the horror of Gein's crime and that this, along with the fear of having to testify (especially about assaulting Gein), led to his early death. One of his friends said "He was a victim of Ed Gein as surely as if he had butchered him."


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Trial*
On November 21, 1957, Gein was arraigned on one count of first degree murder in Waushara County Court, where he entered a plea of not guilty by reason of insanity. Found mentally incompetent and thus unfit to stand trial, Gein was sent to the Central State Hospital for the Criminally Insane (now the Dodge Correctional Institution), a maximum-security facility in Waupun, Wisconsin and later transferred to Mendota State Hospital in Madison, Wisconsin. In 1968, Gein's doctors determined he was sane enough to stand trial. The trial began on November 14, 1968, lasting one week. He was found guilty of first-degree murder by Judge Robert H. Gollmar, but because he was found to be legally insane, he spent the rest of his life in a mental hospital.

*Aftermath*
On March 20, 1958, while Gein was in detention, his house burned to the ground. Arson was suspected. When Gein learned of the incident, he shrugged and said "Just as well."

In 1958, Gein's car, which he had used to haul the bodies of his victims, was sold at a public auction for the then-considerable sum of $760 to carnival sideshow operator Bunny Gibbons. Gibbons later charged carnival goers 25¢ admission to see it.

*Death *
On July 26, 1984, Gein died of respiratory and heart failure due to cancer in Goodland Hall at the Mendota Mental Health Institute in Madison, Wisconsin. His gravesite in the Plainfield cemetery was frequently vandalized over the years; souvenir seekers chipped off pieces of his gravestone before the bulk of it was stolen in 2000. The gravestone was recovered in June 2001 near Seattle and is now in a museum in Waushara County, Wisconsin.

*Impact on popular culture*
The story of Ed Gein has had a lasting impact on popular culture as evidenced by its many appearances in movies, music and literature. Gein's story was adapted into a number of movies including In the Light of the Moon (later retitled Ed Gein for the U.S. market), Deranged, and Ed Gein: The Butcher of Plainfield. Gein influenced the nature of book and film characters, such as fictional serial killers Norman Bates (Psycho), Leatherface (The Texas Chainsaw Massacre), and Buffalo Bill (The Silence of the Lambs). The book American Psycho contains several references to Ed Gein, as does the film based on that book.

Gein's influence is seen in musical groups drawing inspiration from his crimes. A number of band names have been derived from Gein, including one named Ed Gein. Gidget Gein, a former bassist for the band Marilyn Manson, derived his stage name from Ed Gein (and Franzie "Gidget" Hofer).

*
TPBM has seen The Silence of the Lambs.....*


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

No...

TPBM has.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yup....

TPBM doesn't do horror movies....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2009)

You are correct, my friend. 

TPBM likes westerns..

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2009)

Sometimes...

TPBM likes action movies...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2009)

Tend to be so bl**dy unrealistic that I get bored...

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2009)

On some Yes!

TPBM prefers Comedies


----------



## Pong (Dec 7, 2009)

Like a little bit of both action and comedy.

TPBM has huge DVD collection of old war movies.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2009)

Got a few but wouldn't say it was a huge collection...

TPBM has a huge collection of DVD's and VHS (remember those?)...


----------



## Pong (Dec 7, 2009)

DVDs a lot. VHS, none.

TPBM has a dozen cassette tapes or an 8-track.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 7, 2009)

I actually have both !! My Lloyd's 8-track player/recorder is still going strong after all these years. I have a Fisher
dual cassette player/recorder that is working just fine, too.

TPBM can't find their boots....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 7, 2009)

I have boots??? 

TPBM likes to wear sandals


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM still has a 16mm film camera....


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope.



TPBM.....played hookie today.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope, would like to though. Was out sick on Friday though so can't take any more sick time off.

TPBM can predict the weather by how badly thier bones ache!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2009)

Not particularly accurately...

TPBM can do it fairly accurately...


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope.


TPBM.....is ready for the new year.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2009)

As always....

TPBM is planning a huge New Year party.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope, probably just go to a friends house and play Poker.

TPBM has a hard time getting out of bed on New Years Day.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Not really. 

TPBM....has only one type of alcohol they will drink on New Years Eve.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yup......alcohol!

TPBM is bored out his nuts....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope, finishing off university work and doing revision for the exams I have before Christmas (next week)...

TPBM is thankful they no longer have to do exams...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yessir!!!

TPBM needs a new pair of reading glasses.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope. My prescription no-line bifocals do just fine.



TPBM.......has perfect vision.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2009)

I have, used to have glasses when I was a teenager, but don't need those anymore. Now waiting for reading glasses to arrive 

TPBM has an hearing aide


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Not yet, but between racing and going to heavy metal concerts I will.


TPBM........hates to be around loud noises.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 7, 2009)

Huh?

TPBM also suffers from hearing loss from guns and loud concerts when they were young.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 7, 2009)

Not as much guns...I do go to loud concert, and I do shoot..... but not really suffering.

TPBM likes Frosty the Snowman.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Can't say that I do. BTW, those loud noises in your youth tend to catch up on you as you get older, so turn that radio down in your car


TPBM has not been to a concert in years.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh contrair(sp), went to see Queensryche on Halloween.



TPBM........is more into tv than music.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 7, 2009)

Um...No. TV is going to be the ruination of the western world.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2009)

To an extent, it could go either way...

TPBM doesn't have an opinion on the subject...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm never short on opinions.

TPBM thinks Dwight Yokum is a funny name too.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 7, 2009)

0_o Indeed I do.
TPBM like me left this site for about two years only to come back and find a different look and to also find that this thread has exploded in length....


----------



## Pong (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope. Gone for a few months and then went back. Though I miss the old look of the forums.

TPBM thinks the old look of the forums looks better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2009)

Couldn't really give a toss....just as long as it is Open for business!!

TPBM can't make up their mind one way or the other...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 8, 2009)

Actually I prefer the"'cool blue". It's easier on these tired old eyes.

TPBM wears glasses [too]...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Only to read with.

TPBM has a huge snow storm moving into thier neck of the woods.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope. Supposed to be rainy, but warm tomorrow.

TPBM hates snow.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 8, 2009)

Au Contraire (?) I love it..

TPBM is the same..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope, hate shoveling it and trying to get home in rush hour traffic in it. 

TPBM is running out of good TPBM questions to ask.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2009)

Have been for awhile...

TPBM has as well...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope.... always have something to say to TPBM..

TPBM wears a hat while outside....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep-Most times. My bald head doesn't like the elements.

TPBM does too.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 8, 2009)

Yup. Baseball cap's the fave here, although my black stetson and my ditto fedora also gets aired now and then. 

TPBM is hungry.


----------



## Pong (Dec 8, 2009)

As always.

TPBM likes beef over meat.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2009)

D - All the above.

TPBM could go for a good steak right now as well.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 9, 2009)

Nope - it's morning here, and I just finished having my brekkies. 

TPBM likes boiled eggs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2009)

Not really....

TPBM prefers scrambled...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes.... but will do over easy, too.

TPBM will tell us their middle name.....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 9, 2009)

Kyle. 

TPBM will us his/hers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2009)

Dwayne.

TPBM prefers jogging over riding a bike.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2009)

Nope, ankles can't handle the stress with jogging anymore. 

TPBM has frigid weather in thier locality.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bike....haven't run since my time with the Rangers....

TPBM is a health freak....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wet.....

TPBM is a health freak....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2009)

Nope, I do make an effort to be in better shape though.

TPBM thinks a shot of Jack Daniels may help warm me up today?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Why stop at one glass?

TPBM thinks that Bucky should have one for each leg as well....


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 9, 2009)

Why not? Enjoy Bucky!

TPBM prefers a different kind of booze, and will tell us about it.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2009)

I quit drinking in 1972. Been a card carrying member of AA ever since.

TPBM has white socks on.....

Charles


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

Good on ya Charlie boy. It's summer, am bare foot

TPBM ain't no saint


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 9, 2009)

No. But I give up more vices all the time as a concession to age. Perhaps when I'm 75, I'll be a saint?

TPBM is a teetotaller.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2009)

Nope, but I drink far less and for different reasons than I did when I was younger and more foolish.

TPBM has a lead foot and has numerous speeding tickets to prove it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

No just keep finding the wrong place to park

TPBM has been up in a baloon


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 9, 2009)

Nope. Would love to, though.

TPBM has flown in a glider.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM has done aerobatics...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 9, 2009)

Only in a car

TPBM gets air sick


----------



## sabrina (Dec 10, 2009)

Heck no. And I've done enough barrel rolls to prove it. 

TPBM gets queasy just changing lanes.


----------



## Pong (Dec 10, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM will choose: BF-109 or FW-190?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 10, 2009)

Fw-190

TPBM thinks I made the wrong choice.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2009)

Nah....good choice!

TPBM has never broken any bones...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2009)

My arm but not 'officially' (never got it X-rayed as my mum (a doctor) said it wasn't broken - month later I couldn't straighten it and she was like ooh maybe you did then)...

TPBM doesn't like the sound of that...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2009)

Not a bit..... Guess it's too late to fix now...

TPBM has a red automobile...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nope, attracts too much attention when I speed down the highway.

TPBM is in a foul mood this morning (I am)!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 10, 2009)

Not particularly, unless you count being a general Scrooge.

TPBM was accident-prone as a child.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2009)

Not really... just the usual scrapes bruises. Didn't break a bone til I was 37... then broke three fingers.

TPBM is good at math...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 10, 2009)

2+2=5

TPBM can feel my pain.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2009)

I feel for you, but can't quite reach you. I'll bet you do better when you count your money.

TPBM likes to draw.....

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nope. But I sure do feel mine.


TPBM......is ready for the weekend.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 10, 2009)

(Dang it Charles , ya beat me to it.) Sooooo..........


I used too.



TPBM....will ignore my other TPBM phrase and answer this.......:who came up with the alphabet?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2009)

The word "alphabet" came into Middle English from the Late Latin word Alphabetum, which in turn originated in the Ancient Greek Αλφάβητος Alphabetos, from alpha and beta, the first two letters of the Greek alphabet. Alpha and beta in turn came from the first two letters of the Phoenician alphabet, and meant ox and house respectively. There are dozens of alphabets in use today. [Wiki]

TPBM lives in a brick/stone house/building

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2009)

None of the above.

TPBM likes to dance


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry, I'm a headbanger. (LONG LIVE HEADBANGERS BALL!)


TPBM.......didn't go to prom.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2009)

Nope...didn't have them in my time....

TPBM is a Grumpy old Fart!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nope, grumpy middle-aged fart.

TPBM is tired of the cold weather.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, being a Swede living in the UK, I don't see any cold weather here.....

TPBM has fallen asleep in the tub more than once.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nope, did nod of on the other device on the bathroom once though.

TPBM eats Pickled Herring (no that's not drunken Fish, Lucky


----------



## ccheese (Dec 11, 2009)

Havn't had any pickeled herring in a long time. I do like sardines in mustard, tho..

TPBM didn't know that today is Wayne Lynn Little's 27th wedding anniversary !
[see the thread...]

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 11, 2009)

Indeed, did not! (Happy anniversary!)

TPBM has an anniversary coming up, too!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 11, 2009)

well not really, it will be my gf and I's 9 month anniversary new years day LOL

TPBM is surprised that I've kept her for so long


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 11, 2009)

You must be out of your mind.



TPBM........is going to be busy tomorrow.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2009)

Yup, finishing my GBs.

TPBM is running a tad late on their things to do list as well.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 12, 2009)

No, a lot late.


TPBM.........is a pc junkie.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 12, 2009)

Would that be "politically correct" or "personal computer?"

TPBM will clarify


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2009)

Could be either...

TPBM is snafud and will say which he means...


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Yup and it is for personal computer. Don't even get me started on the other pc stuff.




TPBM...is considered opinionated as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2009)

On certain subjects yes...

TPBM is opinionated on all subjects and enjoys getting into deep discussion (argument) over things...


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 12, 2009)

That's what my girlfriend tells me.......


TPBM......is laid back.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2009)

...been accused for being too laid back!

TPBM, like me, wonder if you can be too laid back....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 12, 2009)

I guess? 

TPBM thinks Jan needs to go to sleep.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2009)

He sure does and he's just about to.... 

TPBM can be a rascal most times....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2009)

No...I'm an angel....

TPBM thinks what a load of [email protected]


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry, spit coffee all over my screan when I read that 

TPBM has a unique ring-tone for their cell phone


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2009)

Nope...just a plain jane one....

TPBM wants more out of life, but hasn't figured out what?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2009)

I think it's too late for that... the die has been cast for quite awhile

TPBM is hungry ...

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Always.


TPBM.....is dreading work tomorrow.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 13, 2009)

Have two final exams tommorrow, it's open book though, so I should be alright. 

TPBM has eaten calamari.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

and loved it way too much!

TPBM well tell us the make and model of their first car


----------



## Pong (Dec 13, 2009)

Never had a car. But my grandpa had a '65 Ford Mustang, until he changed the engine to a diesel. 

TPBM will tell us the crappiest car or motorcycle they ever had.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 13, 2009)

'84 Buick Regal with v6. Threw a rod under 100,000 miles. GM-Garbage Motors.

TPBM.......doesn't get out much.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 13, 2009)

Doesn't get out much and I really don't want to. I like being at home.

TPBM fell down this weekend.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope.



TPBM.......is on a diet.


----------



## conkerking (Dec 14, 2009)

No. I'm stuffing myself in anticipation of a two-week Christmas break, which bizarrely I'm seeing as a great exercise/diet opportunity. Yeah right.

TPBM can name all of Santa's reindeer from memory (no googling!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Right....

TPBM can't wait for the Holidays to be over, so that everything returns to normal....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2009)

Nooooo....! I want the Chrissy holidays to Start! 

TPBM wants a break too....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Really need one! 

TPBM will tell us what's unique about A J Foyt....


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 14, 2009)

...whatever/whoever that is. 

TPBM is looking forward to the upcoming season's airshows. (- yeah, I know....silly me.  )


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2009)

As always...

A J Foyt is the only driver to have won Daytona 500, Indy 500 and 24 Hours Le Mans, by many considered to be the greatest races in the world....

TPBM will tell us their favorite F1 driver....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't actually have a favorite....sorry Jan...

TPBM DOES have a favorite F1 driver....so spill the beans!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 14, 2009)

...nope. I do like to watch it, but after Schumi quit, it hasn't been the same ever since. *pouts*

TPBM would rather watch paint dry, than watch F1.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2009)

So that would be the same as watching grass grow then!?

TPBM would rather watch dirt bike racing...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope....and I do prefer the old F1 with proper cars and no computers! Lotus Type 78.....Ferrari 312T5 sweeeet! 8)

TPBM sings in the shower and do it loud too....


----------



## Pong (Dec 14, 2009)

Often.

TPBM has fired a rifle before.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2009)

Many times, many types.

TPBM wears a partial denture...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, but am long overdue to see a dentist so won't be suprised if there is some work needing to be done.

TPBM faints at the sight of blood.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM does though....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, I like hunting way too much

TPBM owns way too many CD's as well


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 14, 2009)

Can one own way too many CDs?

TPBM likewise wonders.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2009)

Gee, I donno. I don't own more than a dozen !! I sure have a lot of cassette tapes, tho...

TPBM is a Sinatra fan....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2009)

He's OK, I like Dean Martin better though.

TPBM likes Dean Martins version of Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 14, 2009)

Not particularly, though I really get a kick out of his 60s TV show....He was potted the whole time.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't say I have heard it...

TPBM hasn't heard it either...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2009)

According to biography, he drank Earl Grey tea ! Drank it morning, noon and night.

TPBM drinks Earl Grey tea too...

Charles


----------



## sabrina (Dec 14, 2009)

Love it. Drink more coffee, though.

TPBM has an adrenaline-filled adventure planned for Christmas or New Year's.


----------



## Pong (Dec 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, no. I'll be stuck in the house possibly for the rest of the New Year. 

TPBM will have a big Christmas dinner this year.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

Yup, then I'll swear off food again.

TPBM is going to a New Years party


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 15, 2009)

Nope - am going to host my own w. motorcycle friends. 

TPBM loves fireworks, too - the worse, the better.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2009)

You know me too well Maria! 

TPBM is shattered, knackered today, like me.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2009)

Nope, just cruising along....

TPBM hasn't a care in the world.....at the moment!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 15, 2009)

At the moment, things are going well. Subject to change, without notice !

TPBM is worried about their weather....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nope, just extremely cold for a couple days, then more snow. I am sick of snow already though.

TPBM would like to go Ice Fishing with me this weekend. Nothing like drilling a hole on a frozen lake and waiting for a fish to bite.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 15, 2009)

No thanks, think I'll pass. There's just something about looking into a hole cut in the ice,
waiting for something happen, that bothers me.

TPBM feels the same way....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2009)

Not really Mr. C.....

TPBM recently had an epiphany....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is still thinking what their epiphany will be...


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 15, 2009)

Not so much...Wondering what an epiphany is, and can one catch it?


TPBM believes in ghosts.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll believe when I see one or turn into one, until then, nope.

TPBM knows several people they would haunt if they ever became a ghost.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, yeah! Most definitely!

TPBM reads their horoscope on a regular basis.


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, once every five years.

TPBM believes their horoscope


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 15, 2009)

Nope. Like you, I've not read it in years.

TPBM has, though.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2009)

Nope, never read it...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Pong (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM gets a lot of rain in their area.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 16, 2009)

Pong said:


> Yep.
> 
> TPBM gets a lot of rain in their area.


Nope.

TPBM is going to make Christmas cookies this year.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2009)

Not bl**dy likely...

TPBM will certainly eat plenty of Christmas cookies....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

Started making them yesterday and I'm already burnt out on them

TPBM will over indulge in cookies this week as well


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 16, 2009)

Im already tired of christmas cookies...


TPBM is looking forward to eating some fruit cake....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 16, 2009)

Never had fruit cake and probably never will.

TPBM has the urge to consume some Cajun food!!! Gumbo, Jambalaya?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM likes spicy food...


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, being born in Louisiana, I love Spicy food.

TPBM is going to cook a turkey for Christmas.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope, oldest Sister is cooking Christmas Dinner.

TPBM is very tired this morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2009)

Well it is now evening and no, not really...

TPBM is lethargic for large amounts of time...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2009)

No, I stay pretty cool and calm...

TPBM is not ready for the Christmas holidays...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope, for once.

TPBM has been ready for Christmas for awhile.


----------



## Pong (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope. 

TPBM is getting tired of Christmas shopping.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2009)

haven't really started yet....

TPBM buys their own Christmas presents!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 17, 2009)

Nah....

TPBM does though.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2009)

Sort of, I get liberty to choose the main ones because I know best what I want...

TPBM has the same liberty...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2009)

Somewhat, Father gives each of us "kids" and check for $500 to spend at out leisure. Think a new fancy Longbow may be in order this year

TPBM can think of something else I should spend my Christmas loot on


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

Woolen Longjohns!

TPBM likes to camp in the winter as well


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 17, 2009)

Been there, done that, can't recommend it. 
A tarpaulin, a gas burner, a sleeping bag, half a metre of snow and a bunch of silly winter campers at swedish mountain ridge Hallandsåsen in december has turned me off winter camping. 

TPBM thinks that winter camping is slightly insane.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2009)

No more than me sitting on a frozen lake staring at a hole in the ice trying to catch a fish

TPBM has worn those red longjohns with the trap door built into the rear end


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2009)

Nope.... never owned a pair...

TPBM has been married a long time

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nope, only a little over 2 years.

TPBM is about to celebrate a birthday....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2009)

Not for another couple of months...

TPBM has just celebrated their birthday...


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 17, 2009)

No...Coming up, but at my age, "celebrate" is a little too strong a term.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, Birthday is generally just another day in the life to me.

TPBM has something exciting planned for this coming weekend.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 17, 2009)

...if cleaning the apartment and shopping for christmas pressies is excitement, then yes. 

TPBM is Gnomey.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2009)

Not guilty ! Just maybe

TPBM is ....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2009)

I think so...

TPBM is Charles...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

Nope, but I have been called much worse.

TPBM likes marshmallows in their hot chocolate.


----------



## Pong (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds delicious.....

TPBM is/has written a book.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2009)

A thesis, does that count?

TPBM noticed that we have over 10,000 posts in this one single thread.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 18, 2009)

Not until you mentioned it

TPBM hadn't noticed either.


Wheels


----------



## sabrina (Dec 18, 2009)

Do now.

TPBM is frustrated by shortages in stores around the holidays....

(I'm trying to find a pair of slacks other than a size 2 or a size 18 )


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2009)

Bl**dy right! 

TPBM needs a new banger....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

Most definitely!

TPBM likes to shoot billiards


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2009)

Every now and again...

TPBM prefers pool...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2009)

only if there is a lifeguard.......

TPBM thinks I'm confused.....maybe!?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nah, don't care for drowning much myself either

TPBM, like me, hates Christmas shopping!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

Only 2nd to Crhistmas shopper.

TPBM looks forward to AFTER Christmas shopping


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn skippie I do.I'm the Scrooge in the family.


TPBM... is too.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 18, 2009)

Humbug! I worked retail for years.

TPBM loves the holidays.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2009)

I certainly like having a break, so yes...

TPBM is like Scrooge at Christmas...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 18, 2009)

Not exactly.... but close. FYI, Christmas is not one of my favorite times of the year. Long story there....

TPBM will drink one for me...

Charles


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 18, 2009)

1.....2........5.....whatever you want me to drink for you I will gladly ablige. 

TPBM is staying at home this year for the holidays.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Going to my sisters.


TPBM....wishes they had siblings.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

Wish I had more actually (only have 1)

TPBM came from a big familly


----------



## sabrina (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm one of 5, would like 6 of my own if I find a man someday....

TPBM thinks this is a pretty big family...


----------



## conkerking (Dec 19, 2009)

It is! Got three sisters, just the two nippers of my own.

TPBM has had weather spoil their plans during the last week.


----------



## Pong (Dec 19, 2009)

Nope. Just the heat, some days cloudy, and filled with nearly endless boredom.

TPBM had a pretty boring weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2009)

Not really....

TPBM left the pub/bar at closing time last night...


----------



## Amsel (Dec 19, 2009)

No, would be fun to do tonight.

TPBM drinks eggnog


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM likes a good malt whisky...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2009)

Sure do mate!

I just noticed some strange white powdery stuff on the ground outside....TPBM will tell me what that is.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 19, 2009)

It's global warming residue

Blue Angels or Thunderbirds


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 19, 2009)

Thunderbirds. 

TPBM likes the Skytrain over 'Tante Ju'


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, but the '52 is a d*mn close second, together with the C-46 and C-54 etc.... 

TPBM had a crush on a teacher in school.....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM had...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 19, 2009)

Man, it was not a crush. I dearly loved that woman til she died. 

TPBM needs boots to go outside....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2009)

Yup, snowing here and -10 C. Ice was bad though 

TPBM thinks we'll have a white Christmas.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

Seems like fairly good odds of it here. Forecast is for snow until at least Thursday (and probably into the weekend)...

TPBM hasn't seen a white Christmas in a while...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 19, 2009)

Right on. But it looks like this year could be it. 

TPBM favours crisps over sweets.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

Not really...

TPBM has a sweet tooth...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

more like teeth

TPBM is kinda getting tired of holiday foods


----------



## sabrina (Dec 20, 2009)

Hell no, I haven't begun yet!! I'm flying home tomorrow and I hear there is already potato cheese soup on the stove, to be followed by a myriad of other delicacies in the coming week. 

TPBM thinks chocolate fruitcake is one of the worst culinary inventions yet to surface.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 20, 2009)

- not compared with fried liver, soup of any kind - and various recipes containing any kind of cabbage. 

TBBM likes stollen, too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

I like what now? 

TPBM would like to try a Swedish Smorgasbord for Christmas....


----------



## Pong (Dec 20, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is getting tired of this Christmas craze.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

As always....far too commercialized(?)

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2009)

Definitely seems that way.....

TPBM is looking forward to the new year...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2009)

Can't say I'm that bothered, should be fun though...

TPBM is looking forward to Christmas...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 20, 2009)

Always.

TPBM will please tell me how I remove WD-40 from metal...I never needed that knowledge before now...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2009)

Maria: Wash the meat grinder in very hot water and any good dish-washing soap. Most of your dish-washing soaps
[like "Dawn"] are de-greasers. Should work just fine.

TPBM never dumped a rusty meat grinder into a vat a WD-40.... 

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 20, 2009)

Been there, done that, so there... 

CC: Thanks, just what I needed.  

TPBM has never forgotten a boiling egg in a pan on the stove.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't every recall doing that, and I cook quite often. Altho I am glad the tea kettle has a whistle !

TPBM owns a pair of snow shoes....

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nope. And I should.


TPBM......is relaxing today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

I did....and now I'm back from the puuuuhickuub! 

TPBM still laughs at Dean Martin's drunk pilot episode...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

That was funny as hell!

TPBM likes it as well.


----------



## Pong (Dec 20, 2009)

Never seen it.

TPBM has a ton of snow outside their house.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 20, 2009)

No, about 1/2 inch.



TPBM.......is bored.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2009)

Pong said:


> Never seen it.
> 
> TPBM has a ton of snow outside their house.


I think this is it.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IqEMPYS9XM_



snafud1 said:


> No, about 1/2 inch.
> 
> 
> 
> TPBM.......is bored.


Nope, getting ready for bed.

TPBM watched the Dean Martin Roast's when they were new.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't recall it?

TPBM will tell us their favourite Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis movie.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

Have no idea, haven't seen one for a few blue moons.....

TPBM don't do horror movies....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM is ready for the weekend already!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yup...which start on Thursday morning, the 24th!

TPBM has spent a fortune on pressies....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Not yet, have barely started shopping.

TPBM will tell me what kind of gifts to buy my two Sisters, Brother-In-Law, and Niece for Christmas.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

Gift cards.....

TPBM thinks that's a brilliant idea...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, and a Bottle of Whisky for me

TPBM will tell me which Whisky to get myself to celebrate the end of my Christmas shopping.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm told you won't go wrong with Chivas Regal

TPBM knows who Currier's partner was...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2009)

Absolutely not

TPBM has read an Orwell novel.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2009)

Nope, never read one, Mon Ami..... BTW, Currier's partner was Ives [Currier Ives]

TPBM wonders about Jan's drinking habits....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2009)

Only when it appears on the forum in his posting...

TPBM doesn't care for Jan's drinking habits...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't, unless he comes here and have a drink with me of course 

TPBM didn't know that Jan is a proper Dutch name.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I didn't think it was a Cherokee name

TPBM has Native American blood lines.


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 21, 2009)

Fair-skinned, blue-eyed, and blond-hair(whats left, anyway) here, so no.

TPBM also has northern European heritage.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Northern Europe...... well I am partially Irish heritage of course... but 75% Italian heritage. 

TPBM is part German and or Russian


----------



## conkerking (Dec 21, 2009)

No... Irish on both sides (Co. Mayo and Co. Cork)

TPBM loves the Sopranos.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nope, never watched that show.


TPBM is listening to Christmas Music.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2009)

Nope...

TPBM is trying to avoid Christmas music...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll drink to that!

TPBM has been forced to go Christmas Caroling before.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Not yet  

TPBM has though.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2009)

Not from house to house thankfully...

TPBM would say no if they were asked to doing that...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, not my thing. 

TPBM loves Christmas, but hates shopping.


----------



## Pong (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM is running out of Christmas related questions.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2009)

Er......?

TPBM has a New years resolution to tell us about....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

To stop drinking, gambling and that woman thing.....


Hey! Stop laughing!


TPBM use a real tree for a christmas tree...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM uses a plastic/fake tree and doesn't believe in Jan's New Year's Resolution...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2009)

We do not put up a Christmas tree. I would like to see Jan keep his resolution, but ......

TPBM wears a shoe larger than a [US] size 9...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2009)

9.5, currently am wearing a 9.5 on one foot and a 9.0 on the other. 

TPBM thinks I should have inspected the last pair of shoes I bought more thoroughly


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 22, 2009)

Indeed. You are a retailers worst nightmare!


TPBM has bigger feet yet!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2009)

I have Europe size 45, don't know the US size for that, it's either 11.5 or 13 from my table (System M or W?)

TPBM thinks I live on big feet.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep.

TPBM beleives in Sasquatch and thinks he may be living in the Netherlands somewhere?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes he does, almost all Dutchmen are bigfoot/feet. My feet aren't extraordinary big here.

TPBM didn't know that the average dutch male is 1m80 (5.9 feet) (bodylength that is, not the other one)


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 22, 2009)

Indeed not!

TPBM did!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2009)

Dang, the one country I did not know that about......

TPBM has once woken up in a strange place after a night on the town.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM has never seen an Imax movie...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2009)

Seen a couple...

TPBM is glad they don't have any snow...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2009)

I wish, have several inches on the ground now and they are predicting a good foot or more over the next two days.

TPBM has put snowballs in thier freezer so they can use them in the summertime.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2009)

No... have no need for snowballs in the summertime.

TPBM would like to move to a warmer climate...

Chares


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yep, but last time I asked to do so some smartypants offered to send me to Afganistan!!!

TPBM celebrates Festivus.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2009)

What is it? I gonna say no though...

TPBM will explain...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2009)

It's a skit from the Seinfeld TV Show. Was Celebrated by the Costanza family. Instead of giving gifts they would tell thier grievences against others that have wronged them and perform feats ot strength. Festivus for the rest of us. Was a pretty funny on-going thing on the show.

TPBM watched the Seinfeld show.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2009)

Nope, don't think we get it over here...

TPBM is a fan of Monty Python...


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

Not at all...  


TPBM owns a DVD of their favorite TV show.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> TPBM is a fan of Monty Python...






B-17engineer said:


> Not at all...




BLASPHEMY!! You shall be slapped with a silly trout!

---------------------------------------------------------

Yes I do, it's called Monty Python 

TPBM will tell us the name of the skit that was the source of the current label for unsolicited and unwanted e-mail


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2009)

Not a Monty Python fan [have never seen anything by him], so I have no clue. Maybe.....

just maybe, TPBM knows....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Dec 23, 2009)

Nope, sorry.

TPBM knows.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ccheese, you never saw Monty Python's Flying Circus show. Oh man,, I love the two men watching other men falling by the window and betting who would be next, skit. The show was put together by british comedians. Some members were, John Cleese and Eric Idle.


TPBM.....loves old comedies.


----------



## Pong (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes. Watch a lot of old comedies with me big sis.

TPBM is a fan of old horror films.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 24, 2009)

The older ones yes.


TPBM.......has never been married.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nope, engaged though....

TPBM is between relationships....


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Half the time ...........I WISH!



TPBM........watches The Late Late Show with Graig Ferguson.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

What with Who?

TPBM is hoping for that special pressie under the tree....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

Ain't under the tree mate...been in my hands a number of times over the past few weeks...My Dora 9 vol 2!

TPBM would like this book too!!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd like to read it, or oogle it, or fondle it ....

TPBM is wearing white socks ...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep, they match my un-tanned white legs

TPBM has not seen the Sun for several days.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2009)

Au contraire, mi amigo. The sun is shining.... oh happy day.

TPBM sez that reminds him of a song....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2009)

Not particularly...

TPBM is ready for Christmas to be over...


----------



## Pong (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, it's already Christmas here.

TPBM is a few hours away from Christmas.


----------



## conkerking (Dec 24, 2009)

One hour, fifteen minutes.

TPBM has had enough of mince pies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Never liked them....

TPBM don't do seafood....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't do most types of seafood...

TPBM is a vegan...


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Now what did I do to you Gnomey for you to call me THAT! How dare you! I can't wait for the baked ham and roast beef in about 13hours.


TPBM......thinks I should be in bed already.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2009)

Naaaah.....

TPBM knows and will tell us what the 8th deadly sin was....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2009)

Because there are only seven deadly sins, the 8th would have to be the book "The 8th Deadly Sin", by Fred Stone.

TPBM disagrees with my thinking....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2009)

I wouldn't know Mr C... Been watching a series about the seven sins, one episode for and everyone of them. They say that it was once eight of them, but some Pope worked it down to seven, back in the day and made them deadly....

TPBM will tell us their favorite xmas carol/song....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2009)

Haven't really got one...

TPBM enjoyed Christmas...


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 25, 2009)

Still waiting for the rest of the family to arrive at our cabin for Christmas- will have to let you know later.

TPBM enjoyed their celebrations though


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2009)

Did not have any celebrations.... Just me and the missus, and the pet rabbit....

TPBM had a house full !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2009)

Nope....ate out...

TPBM doesn't like Christmas pudding!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 26, 2009)

Got that right mate, gimme punkin pie!

TPBM is over Christmas


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, but still loving the cold

TPBM got a lump of coal in their stocking


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

Close........

TPBM has owned a pet rabbit before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yup! Many blue moons ago....

TPBM is into ancient history....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2009)

If you call genealogy ancient history, you're right. Been chasing ancestors for over 30 years.

TPBM spent too much money this Christmas....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

As always!

Mr C, my dads cousin or something has done the same...chasing her (our) roots for x amount of years, last time I heard she's down to the 1650's! 

TPBM like me, respect the older generation....


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2009)

Depends. 

TPBM feels the same.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2009)

Feels the same as what/who/when/where? 

TPBM likes sweeties....and far too much too!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know why but lesser and lesser as of late. 

TPBM is the same..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

Nope, but more fruit and less candy.

TPBM's favorite pie is......


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Chocolate of course!


TPBM.....doesn't care much for pie.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 27, 2009)

Bingo.

TPBM loves fireworks.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh yeah.



TPBM.........hates winter already.


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 27, 2009)

nope- can't say that when you live in Las Vegas and only visit "real" winter for 2 weeks a year!!!

TPBM is thinking enough snow already!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(unlike me who'd love some more snow for sledding runs!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Mooooooore snooooow! 

TPBM disagrees....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2009)

Nope, more snow would be nice = more and better skiing...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2009)

Snow?...whats that??

TPBM has a rather large bank account....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

I wish....soon though! 

TPBM is tired already.....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2009)

Havn't been up long enough to get tired. It's only 1040 here in the US.

TPBM has a lot of credit cards....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

None, only a Visa debit card......I'd never get a credit card, too tempting.

TPBM is quite the handyman....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Well when my neighbor asked me to build a house... it was a little too small  
http://www.togetherweareone.com/files/images/tinyhouse.jpg
Just kidding I really don't know

TPBM is though./


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2009)

Can put things back together again (did it to the TV remote yesterday after my brother broke it, built my own PC etc). Wouldn't say handyman though...

TPBM is looking forward to summer already...


----------



## Pong (Dec 27, 2009)

Ah, no. Too darn hot in the summer. 

TPBM will tell us their favorite attack helicopter.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2009)

Well ....I'll go with the Apache

TPBM thinks another is better....So tell us!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2009)

Not maybe better, but the Huey will always have the #1 on my helicopter list....

TPBM watches Bones.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2009)

Once and a while. Best episode I've seen was when they went under cover as Circus performers.

TPBM is going out on the town for New Years celebrations.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 28, 2009)

No, dont do the out on the town thing anymore, spending time with the family is more important than anything else 


TPBM will shoot fireworks on new years eve....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2009)

Nope.... fireworks, except for sparklers, are illegal in Va. Beach.

TPBM wil probaby fire off a few rounds from his pistol at the bewitching hour...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nope, friends neighbors will call the cops!!!

TPBM thinks Lucky waking up without a hangover on News Years Day is one of the signs of the Appocolypse?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2009)

Certainly...

TPBM is therefore thankful that it won't be the case...


----------



## Pong (Dec 28, 2009)

Yep. 

TPBM hardly travels.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

Nope, travel everyday for a couple of hours.

TPBM has a long commute to work/school as well.


----------



## Pong (Dec 29, 2009)

Last time I went to school that was back in 2003! Though it only took 10-15 minutes to get to school.

TPBM still has fond memories of high school.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2009)

Too long ago....

TPBM is into water skiing...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Never tried it....

TPBM rather have it too hot than too cold....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep....a little easier to deal with I think!

TPBM has played Monopoly recently.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope..

TPBM has played cards recently...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM has played guitar recently.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2009)

another Nope!

TPBM like me has never played a musical instrument.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 29, 2009)

I've never played a musical instrument very well 

TPBM plays the drums


----------



## conkerking (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope, gee-tar. My son and heir is an aspiring John Bonham though.

TPBM sees beauty in extended bass solos.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM loves hiking....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2009)

Not particularly...

TPBM likes to be in the outdoors...


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very much so and I wish I was there at the moment.


TPBM loves camping......


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep. Need a new tent though, current one has too many holes that let the unwanted little critters in.

TPBM prefers to stay in a Motel/Hotel.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope, I prefer camping - though my practice Mother-In-law's idea of camping was a hotel without room service.

TPBM knows somebody like that.


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 29, 2009)

yup- my mother.

TPBM knows what was meant by "practice mother-in-law"


----------



## Pong (Dec 30, 2009)

YUP!

TPBM will google or knows who Jose Rizal is.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2009)

Pass, don't know...time for bed....

TPBM will have to google....


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2009)

José Protasio Rizal Mercado y Alonso Realonda[1] (June 19, 1861 – December 30, 1896, Bagumbayan), was a Filipino polymath, nationalist and the most prominent advocate for reforms in the Philippines during the Spanish colonial era. He is considered the Philippines' national hero and the anniversary of Rizal's death is commemorated as a Philippine holiday called Rizal Day. Rizal's 1896 military trial and execution made him a martyr of the Philippine Revolution.

Thanks Wiki.....

TPBM can dance the Waltz


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nope....

TPBM can't dance at all.....


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 30, 2009)

Pretty much. I've got *3* left feet.

TPBM is a dancer, though.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2009)

Only around the truth!

TPBM watches ballroom dancing on TV.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2009)

Aye, f*cking right I do....._not!_

TPBM thinks that those that watches reality tv need to get a _LIFE!_


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 30, 2009)

Um....Yep. Reality TV is not quite...reality.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nope, all somewhat scripted and coached in my opinion.

TPBM has been whacked in the head so hard that they actually saw stars!!!


----------



## conkerking (Dec 30, 2009)

I took a kick in the head during a bit of a pub altercation some years ago and I don't know if I saw stars but certainly I have no memory of about 18 hours of my life...

TPBM would agree that it's generally wise to walk away from trouble...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep...

TPBM always seems to find themselves in trouble...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Yup, and most of the time not intentionally

TPBM has broken a bone before.


----------



## Pong (Dec 30, 2009)

Nothing broken, but I keep getting food poisoned every time I eat leftover eggs.

TPBM is over 30.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2009)

VERY over 30.

TPBM is allergic to something


----------



## Pong (Dec 30, 2009)

The tree outside our house. Nonstop sneezing every summer.

TPBM is the one who cooks in the house.


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Most of the time.


TPBM.....gets tired of talking politics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Try to avoid that as much as possible....

TPBM can't be bothered to.......


----------



## Pong (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope.

TPBM will sleep through New Year's Eve.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

No...I'm still awake!!

TPBM is eagerly awaiting Midnight in there neck of the woods!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, should be good fun...

TPBM is already in next year...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2009)

No, it's only 1120 here on the east coast of the USA.

TPBM will be so glad to see 2009 end. [I know I will]

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2009)

Pong said:


> Nothing broken, but I keep getting food poisoned every time I eat leftover eggs
> 
> .



Gotta watch out for those balut's, Pong !! 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2009)

And the sooner it's over the better. Without a doubt the worst year of my life.

TPBM is expecting a much better 2010


----------



## conkerking (Dec 31, 2009)

Bloody right.

TPBM will tell us the best thing that happened to them during 2009.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2010)

That my Mum has recovered and stabilised quite a bit from her Multiple Myeloma....

TPBM was not happy with the year that was 2009


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

And I am glad it's over with a passion!

TPBM will have a typical New Years meal of their region.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2010)

Nope..... Most of the folks in Virginia really believe in black eyed peas with ham and collards for New Years day.
Think I'll fix spaghetti tonight.....

TPBM is *really* hung over.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2010)

Not particularly...

TPBM is going to repeat the festivities tonight...


----------



## conkerking (Jan 1, 2010)

No way, Jose... quiet one with a nice glass of wine.

TPBM doesn't understand all the fuss about what is essentially a completely arbitrary point in the passage of time...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep, I actually ended up working a function for Shell, made £140 for the night and got 2 1/2 bottles of Champagne so it was a pretty good night without getting too drunk (although I drank over half a bottle of the bottles I got)...

TPBM thinks that is a successful new years...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wouldn't argue....

I was up for 37,5 hours around New Year....

TPBM has been awake longer than that.....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2010)

Nope.... usually get about 10 hours of sleep per day... that leaves 14 awake...

TPBM lives in a house with a front porch....

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 2, 2010)

No front porch. 



TPBM......hates going to the in-laws.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2010)

Sometimes...

TPBM has someone in their immediate family that they don't really talk to...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nope....talk to everybody.

TPBM has someone at work/school that they don't along with.....


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, everybody above me in position.


TPBM.......eats spinach.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2010)

Hated it growing up, but I do find it quite tasty now.

TPBM did not like Popeye either.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2010)

Aw...he was ok!

TPBM would like a Wimpy Burger...


----------



## Pong (Jan 3, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Gotta watch out for those balut's, Pong !!
> 
> Charles





What? 

TPBM had a spectacular fireworks display in their area on New Year's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Not that I remember.....

TPBM used to race at the lights in their younger days....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2010)

No...just a few random fireworks around the area...

TPBM still doesn't have a big screen TV


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2010)

Depends what size a TV becomes big...

TPBM hasn't got a TV...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I didn't. I have five, one of which is a nine inch black white Sony. Yea, I said nine inch,
corner to corner.

TPMB likes to grow flowers....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, first I'd like to have a garden where to do that.....

TPBM get huge kicks, of reading about people and their conspiracy theories....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2010)

Not particularly, generally get a laugh out of most them though...

TPBM does as well...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2010)

Depends on the theories. Like Amelia Earhart ? That's laughable !!

TPBM is not a US citizen.....

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Jan 3, 2010)

No, I'm a British citizen.

TPBM speaks at least three languages.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

I wish....

TPBM only speak one.....


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yup, although I do know some Spanish. Won't post any though because I don't want to be banned.



TPBM...........is ready for the playoffs to begin(American football)


----------



## Pong (Jan 4, 2010)

The only football they air here is the Superbowl so I won't catch any of the action. People are more into basketball here (Which I'm not interested anymore)

TPBM doesn't like golf.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2010)

I do not....

TPBM don't like cricket...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually can take it or leave it!

TPBM enjoys sitting down to watch a 5 day (cricket)test!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2010)

Not without losing my mind....

TPBM has lost their mind before...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Not lately....

TPBM lives in a big house.... not "THE big house"......

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nope, neither one.

TPBM has numerous aches and pains today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nope....

TPBM is happy that Christmas and New Year is over so that everything can return to......well, normal....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2010)

Well yes, not sure what normal is going to be though...

TPBM is the middle of changing jobs...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been looking for work for eleven months. Anyone who is changing jobs at this time is walking on thin
ice.

TPBM has a lawn full of snow.....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 4, 2010)

In a way, yes - and there's 10-20 cm's more on the way tonight. *whimper*
I haven't got a house, but the lawn outside my windows are well covered with snow.

TPBM played with the vintage Action Man dolls when he/she was a kid, too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2010)

Nope....

TPBM hasn't seen snow in years...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2010)

Not a really good snow, it always seems to by pass us.

TPBM has been in a blizzard before.


----------



## Pong (Jan 5, 2010)

Blizzards no. Typhoons, twice.

TPBM will tell us their favorite war movie.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2010)

Far too many....probably the one that I'd do myself. 

TPBM never used stabilizers(?) on their bike....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2010)

No!

TPBM didn't have a bike when they were younger...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn't get one til I was 14 and bought it myself. Brand new J.C. Higgins from Sears. Cost me $29.95 !!

TPBM helps with the housework...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nah, I'm an avid collector. Dust seems to be the most abundant of all my collecting.

TPBM has read much on the exploits of the USS Constitution aka "Old Ironsides".


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2010)

Havn't read about it, but I was aboard her when they turned her around....

TPBM is having a 'lazy day'...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope, work all day.

TPBM thinks of the KC and the Sunshine Bands hit song "Shake Your Booty" when they look at Lucky's new avatar.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2010)

Sometimes...

TPBM now has that song stuck in their head...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM does though.,


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope. Actually heard a complete stranger whistling "Bonnie Blue Flag" and can't shake it.

TPBM likes seafood.


----------



## Pong (Jan 5, 2010)

Not to much..

TPBM thinks that shooting down an enemy aircraft Beyond Visual Range is boring.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2010)

Rather see the end result....

TPBM prefers it up close and personal


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea, man... with guns blazing.....

TPBM likes to read...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

I do, but don't take enough time out of the day to do more.

TPBM only looks at the pictures in the Books/Magazines they buy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't really buy magazines or books with many pictures, so no...

TPBM hasn't bought a book in a while...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2010)

Opposite...

TPBM owns a Bible....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep, nearly thirty years old. Was given to me by the Church I went to as a youngster for memorizing Bible verses.

TPBM thinks it's time to buy a new Rifle or Handgun soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd go for the big Mama....a .50!

TPBM agrees....



ccheese said:


> Didn't get one til I was 14 and bought it myself. Brand new J.C. Higgins from Sears. Cost me $29.95 !!
> Charles



Something like this one Mr C?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2010)

Why have .50 when you can have a .600 Nitro...

TPBM would like to go big game hunting...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep, but that is several months away. Wild Turkey hunting is the next critter I will be hunting.

TPBM has never been hunting.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2010)

Not properly, been with an airgun and participated in hunts with rifles (game reserve in South Africa but wasn't allowed to shoot)...

TPBM is an avid hunter...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 6, 2010)

Used to be...Not so much now.

TPBM prefers fishing to hunting.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 6, 2010)

Not into either. My opinions on this would probably take this thread into the realms of the political. So...

TPBM will tell us what their favourite ever song is.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 6, 2010)

My favorite song ever is Jungleland by Springsteen. Now gimme 20 minutes and that'll change.

TPBM also likes the Boss.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 6, 2010)

I tend to like his quieter stuff rather than his shouty stuff. Nebraska and The Ghost Of Tom Joad are two of my favourite albums. But when you're in the mood you can't be a blast of full-volume Brooooce.

TPBM was Booooorn in the Yoo Ess Ay-ee-ay...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM was born in the Southern Hemisphere...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope. Quite the opposite.

TPBM was, though.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope...... Not unless they moved North America....

TPBM knows what day of the week they were born on, and will tell us...

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 6, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Nope...... Not unless they moved North America....
> 
> TPBM knows what day of the week they were born on, and will tell us...
> 
> Charles


Friday which my birthday happens to fall on again this year.

TPBM was also born on a Friday.


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't remember...Though I think it was a Monday.

TPBM was addicted to Pac-Man back then.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2010)

Nope.... 

TPBM was into Space Invaders in the good old days...


----------



## A4K (Jan 7, 2010)

I might have been if I'd had the chance to use the damn machines! There were 2 at the dairy up the road, 20 cents a game in 1982, and there was always a crowd round them. Most popular catch phrase of the time: 'Got a 20 bro??'  

TPBM is/was a pin-ball fanatic...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2010)

I was as a teenager, and spent a lot of money in them.

TPBM likes the taste of lamb...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 7, 2010)

Sure do.....

TPBM is going to play in the snow today


----------



## A4K (Jan 7, 2010)

Would, but just come out of a bad flu...so no....

TPBM is basking in the hot sun while we're freezing in the snow..


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2010)

Not exactly... the temp at 1320 is 39 F [4 C]. Snow is predicted for tonight/tomorrow. I'll believe it when I see it.

TPBM is wearing flip-flops as we speak.....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 7, 2010)

Wishing I was...Warmer today, but still chilly. 

TPBM is tired of winter.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2010)

Very tired. Come on spring with 60 degree weather...

TPBM is up to their armpits in snow.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2010)

Not quite...

TPBM isn't even ankle deep...


----------



## conkerking (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh, we are, and then some.

TPBM suffers from SAD.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 7, 2010)

No. 

TPBM does though.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 7, 2010)

Nope. (had to look SAD up)

TPBM does, though.


----------



## Pong (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM spends a lot of hours on the PC.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 8, 2010)

Enough time

TPBM likes a good art expedition


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2010)

As long as we're talking nudes, yes !!

TPBM skipped breakfast this morning...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope, cheated and had a donut and a glass of milk.

TPBM is glad it is finally Friday!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2010)

You better believe it son! 

TPBM will us their first name(s)....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2010)

Only have one first name, it is Greg.

TPBM uses Whisky instead of prescribed painkillers on occasion.


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Used too, but it didn't really help.

TPBM.......has had a tooth pulled recently.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope, had a boatload of baby teeth that wouldn't come out yanked 8 years ago though.

TPBM is planning on playing some form of outdoor sport today.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 8, 2010)

nope

TPBM will tell us their last name..


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ulmer.

TPBM will tell us theirs.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2010)

Cheeseman.... not from Wisconsin, tho...

TPBM has a "family" middle name and will tell us what it is....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 8, 2010)

My middle name is *McKnight* my dads grandmas maiden name...

TPBM will tell us theirs...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2010)

[See, I told you so.....] Arthur..... my father's first name...

TPBM is waiting for the snowplow to clear their street....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2010)

Don't need one here...41C nothing or nobody is in the street!

TPBM would love to come and experience our lovely weather!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2010)

....and to sample the Aussie lassies! 

TPBM still hopes for new Dogfights episodes....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2010)

Certainly wouldn't mind a few more...

TPBM has specific episodes that they would like to see done...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2010)

TPAM is going to get it.... double posting !! Matt.... are you listening ???

I like all the episodes of Dogfights. There was one I liked about a bf-109 that was painted bright yellow in spots. I think
a guy named Candelaria shot him down...

TPBM will confirm this....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually the BF-109 was painted yellow from the cockpit to the spinner. And yes Richard Candelaria was the pilot. 

TPBM has flown more than 1,500 miles.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM hasn't...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2010)

No my arms got tired after 100.....

TPBM has a million frequent flyer points....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yup! In my BOAC Mosquito......

TPBM don't believe in time travel....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2010)

Nope.... No not think it's possible....

TPBM is going to make this a "lazy day Sunday"...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2010)

Fairly, bit of revision, bit of TV and a bit of skiing...

TPBM wouldn't call that lazy...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cut the revision and the skiing part out and I will.....

TPBM always have lazy Sundays....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

Mostly getting work done.... 

TPBM gets a lot of things done on weekends...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2010)

Naaah.....

TPBM has some dishes to do....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2010)

Nope, that's what the [electric] dishwasher is for....

TPBM would like a new[er] computer....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2010)

Planning on getting one this year at some point (don't really need it just feel it is time for an upgrade)...

TPBM is looking to not buying anything new this year...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2010)

Your're too late. We've signed a contract for a new roof for the house. I sure hope this is the only thing we have to
buy this year.

TPBM is a smoker.....

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Jan 10, 2010)

Never have, never will.

TPBM has drawn blood while modelling (their own, preferably)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2010)

Crossed posts....

I have indeed....and my own it was too!

Same TPBM, 

TPBM is about to quit smoking....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm trying , I'm trying. hehehe Just Kidding. Never have , never will....

TPBM is though.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2010)

Nope.... I quit in 1973.... one of the better things I did in my life..

TPBM has white socks on, right now....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

Yea but will be changing to black tomorrow since those are the color of my ski socks.

TPBM has skied recently


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nope. Have never skied.


TPBM...is going to watch the Winter Olympics this year.


----------



## Pong (Jan 10, 2010)

Since there is absolutely nothing to watch on TV, probably. And then I'll watch _The Pacific_ 

TPBM has broken more than five bones in their body.


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nope. Just one and actually it was a finger tip.


TPBM.......can text 100 words a minute.


----------



## Pong (Jan 11, 2010)

Nope. Too darn slow.

TPBM can type up to 300 words per minute.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 11, 2010)

Nope, less than 30 WPM.

TPBM can type over 100 WPM


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2010)

Nah...only got two typing fingers.....

TPBM will be up before the sun tomorrow....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely not...

TPBM is always up before sunrise...


----------



## conkerking (Jan 11, 2010)

This time of year, yes.

TPBM has seen the Atlantic and the Pacific.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Atlantic, yes....Pacific? Nope! 

TPBM has more than one project going as we type....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2010)

Always do.

TPBM has too many projects, too little time!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2010)

Nope, not got anything on at the moment. Got a couple of things I want to do after exams though...

TPBM is looking for a new project to start on...


----------



## conkerking (Jan 11, 2010)

Just started on one... broken out from the Spit production line and am doing a Royal Navy Phantom. LOVE that kit (Fujimi). Now I have a jones for FAA planes...

TPBM doesn'y give a monkeys about theming their models, they just build whatever the heck takes their fancy


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, sorta.... almost. You gotta remember, I don't do plastic scale, I do balsa/tissue rubber powered stuff, and
the selections of what you can build is quite limited, where it doesn't seem to be in plastic scale. I have never seen
a ta-152 in a flying model.

TPBM has never built a flying model....

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nope and a good friend of mine owns a R C hobby shop.


TPBM........thinks hobbies are a waste of time.


----------



## Pong (Jan 11, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM currently has a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2010)

Not really, it's unfortunately revision, revision and revision until Thursday, then freedom and lots of free time...

TPBM hates revision...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2010)

Havn't had any revisions to do...

TPBM is going to get more snow.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2010)

Not in the near future, if you can believe the Weatherperson. Gonna warm up in the next couple days so it will probably be foggy.

TPBM owns a classic car.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2010)

I wish....!

TPBM has a HD plasma TV....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes-sir. a Toshiba 37 inch flat screen. Coupled up with Cox Cable and I got more channels than the law allows.
My set can usually be found on channel 1838 [yes, eighteen thirty eight] where they play "Easy Listening" kinda music.

TPBM has a bigger one....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 12, 2010)

Nope. My TV isn't even digital compatible!

TPBM likes tech toys.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2010)

Nope..... my cell phone does not take pictures, does not do email, does not do texting, and does not play games.
It does an excellent job of making phone calls, tho. I feel sorry for your guys with the Blackberry's.....

TPBM drinks bottled water all day long...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 12, 2010)

Nope. The tap is good enough for me!

TPBM disagrees!


----------



## conkerking (Jan 12, 2010)

Tap water in Nottinghamshire is nasty stuff, hard as nails. In Yorkshire on the other hand...

TPBM has flown in a helicopter.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM has sky dived or bungee jumped...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 13, 2010)

Um...No. Not my type of thrill-seeking!

TPBM agrees.


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ditto.


TPBM........wishes it was the weekend already.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2010)

Yep, could do with some chillaxing time...

TPBM could as well....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, I hope....

TPBM is the same..


----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2010)

snafud1 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> TPBM........wishes it was the weekend already.



Why are you wishing your life away ????

TPBM takes it one day at a time....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Jan 13, 2010)

Yep.

TPBM's PC has been infected with a virus several times..


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 13, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Why are you wishing your life away ????
> 
> TPBM takes it one day at a time....
> 
> Charles


Um.. just make it Saturday already. I won't go into the long version of this week so far.


To the post:

The old PC did. 


TPBM.....is getting tired.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes... it's bed time here...

TPBM is in fact not long out of bed!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2010)

Had to get up at 0600, this morning, but I may grab a nap a bit later. I usually don't get up til about 0800. There is
no reason for me to get up early !

TPBM is a day-dreamer....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 14, 2010)

......I'm sorry. What were you saying?

TPBM is more down-to-earth.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm certainly quite down to earth...

TPBM has achieved something today...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2010)

Managed to stay awake all day, even though I got very little sleep last night. Does that count?

TPBM thinks hitting the Rifle range this weekend will help them blow off some steam!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 14, 2010)

Not so much. Can't hit a bull in the butt w/ a rifle. Can handle myself on a skeet range, though.

TPBM is also a shotgunner.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 14, 2010)

Nope, couldn't hit a house from 10 metres.

TPBM doesn't eat geneticly altered food because there's DNA in it


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 14, 2010)

Um....There is DNA in all food. 

TPBM is likes veggies!


----------



## Pong (Jan 14, 2010)

Not too much...

TPBM likes beef over meat


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 14, 2010)

, um.......ok............well?



TPBM......thinks some people have been tipping a bottle lately. Or can. Or mixed. Or their own backyard steamed sipping liquid.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep, definatety appear to be shwoing signs of snortin some White Lighning on the board

TPBM has tried home made moonshine.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, back in the late 50's. It wasn't very smooth, tho.....

TPBM is not having a good day, and will tell us why...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, sinuses are plugged, popped my hip the other night when I slipped on the ice, hip/leg joint is still sore, sitting is a little uncomfortable. But things could be worse so I'm not complaining, too much.

TPBM is having a great day and will tell us why.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 15, 2010)

Any day I don't see my name in the obits is a great day!

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM wishes to go out with a bang so to speak...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2010)

Having been involved and survided 2 major car accidents, one Motorcycle accident, and one Airliner sliding off the runway in a snowstorm I think I'm entitled to pass away quietly in my sleep!!!

TPBM wishes me well in my hope to kick the bucket in peace


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I wish you well ,Bucky.


TPBM....is going to party this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope... don't do that anymore...

TPBM has a big job to do this week-end...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2010)

Nope, nothing on the cards until I head to the Alps next Friday...

TPBM also as a break coming up...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

A long weekend of 4 days next week does that qualify?

TPBM will decide.....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds good to me... However, I'm off all week....

TPBM said it looks like rain !!!

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't think that I did Mr C....

TPBM prefer the old classic to todays movie cr*p.....


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 16, 2010)

Pretty much. Stuff today is all Sax and Violins!

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 16, 2010)

There's a few of today's movies that I like, (Black Hawk Down, Grand Torino, Burn After Reading) But a lot of it is kinda crap compared to the classics. 

TPBM has a cat.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2010)

Nope, just had dogs...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## conkerking (Jan 16, 2010)

Nope. We have

three horses...
two cats...
two rabbits...
two goldfish...
and three dogs, of which the youngest arrived with us just last week:


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Me thinks TPAM forgot something.


TPBM...thinks so too.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh yes he did. So besotted with his new dog is he.

TPBM will accept his apologies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yup!

TPBM might do as well....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

Yea...

TPBM is having a slow, unproductive day like me...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2010)

Had one just that....dozed(?) off on the couch! 

TPBM fell asleep as well today.....


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nope, got the game on.



TPBM...is hyped up today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2010)

Not particularly, been really chilled since I finished my exams...

TPBM is overly stressed...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 16, 2010)

Au contraire mon ami, if I get much more relaxed, I'll start snoring! 

TPBM is sleepy, too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

No not at the moment...middle of the day...maybe an afternoon nap is in order....

TPBM thinks this is a waste of a good afternoon...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2010)

Absolutely.... especially when the temperature is in the middle 50's, and there is outside work to be done..... like
raking and bagging leaves from my neighbor's oak tree. Nap, indeed !!!

TPBM likes to work outside, when the day is nice....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2010)

Yup, and even when it's not so nice, as long as I'moutside.

TPBM collects coins or stamps


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

No my dad still does though....

TPBM collects militaria items.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2010)

Well....model WWII aircraft...do they sort of count?

TPBM will need to call in the umpire to officiate....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 17, 2010)

Sort of... almost.... but I don't think that's what Harrison had in mind. I think something more like the uniforms
that Der Adler collects...

TPBM is watching it rain.... like me....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2010)

Nope, been clear most of the day...

TPBM is watching it snow...


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nope, watching Football.


TPBM........hates sports.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 17, 2010)

Pretty much. Do not like football, basketball, soccer, hockey. I do like alll kinds of auto racing and baseball.

TPBM is really a soccer fan.....

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes... but it's called football 

TPBM is looking forward to the World Cup.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes and no, not that bothered about it but interested to see what happens with it...

TPBM doesn't like ball sports...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Love em. 

TPBM is watching football like me.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2010)

Nope, catching up on the Wengen downhill skiing at the moment...

TPBM enjoys watching winter sports and is looking forward to the Winter Olympics...


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 17, 2010)

That's the only time I watch winter sports.



TPBM.......took a nap today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2010)

Actually just got up, and I'm still tired.

TPBM still/used to smoke.


----------



## Pong (Jan 17, 2010)

Never have and never will.

TPBM thinks that this thread has the most pages than any other on the forums.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

I think so.....

TPBM agrees


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'll agree for the time being....

TPBM has an itch they can't scratch.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM is thankful that they don't either...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 18, 2010)

You are correct.....

TPBM has a problem that they are having a problem figuring out....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2010)

Possibly.....I don't know! 

Due lack of sleep this weekend, thanks to a stomach bug, I slept 15 hours last night....

TPBM has slept longer than that....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2010)

Nope, not last night...

TPBM was really lazy today and hardly even bothered to get out of bed...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 18, 2010)

Had trouble sleeping, was up at 0400...

TPBM's wife sez he snores......

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Jan 18, 2010)

Funny you should say that... last night she was not a happy bunny...

TPBM has flown in a helicopter


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2010)

Not yet...

TPBM has flown in a helicopter regularly...


----------



## conkerking (Jan 18, 2010)

Never... would love to though...

TPBM has visted the northern, southern, western and eastern hemispheres


----------



## Pong (Jan 18, 2010)

Stuck in the house, don't travel too much.

TPBM is always stuck in the house.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Can't say that I am my good man....

TPBM has had a run in with the LAW more than once.....


----------



## conkerking (Jan 19, 2010)

Only speeding fines.

TPBM needs a haircut.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope, had one a bit back...

TPBM avoids the hairdresser when at all possible...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 19, 2010)

I take it.... in the UK, a hairdresser is the same as a barber. Not so in the U.S. of A. A hairdresser usually only does
ladies hair. Cut, shampoo, set, blow dry, perm, etc. A barber-shop is a place for gentlemen...... not ladies. Which brings
us to Hugh's TPBM. 

I regularly get a hair cut about once a month. Cannot stand the "shaggy" [read: HIPPIE"] look. Long hair belongs on
a woman, not a man.

TPBM disagrees.....

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Jan 19, 2010)

I was known to sport longer tresses in my youth. Ah, the rock'n'roll years.

TPBM exfoliates.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope, too much work and effort and the end product would be no better looking anyway;(

TPBM would have liked to have been a Mountain Man, live on thier wits, and have no one to answer to but themselves and God.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 19, 2010)

Nah! I like ordering Chinese food too much!

TPBM agrees.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope...

Good chinese food is rare. Most of it tends to be MSG infused, fried soggy crap or cheap veggies.

I agree with Bucksnort.

TPBM wishes he had a secure job.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a secure job, in the scheme of things. However I would trade off a bit of the security for a bit of fulfilment.

TPBM thinks their stash is too big right now.


----------



## phatzo (Jan 19, 2010)

your stash can never be too big.

TPBM is trying to get their hands on my stash.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2010)

If it's bourbon or good cigars, YES!

TPBM has made their own beer/wine before


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope...!

TPBM has tried proper 'White Lightning'...


----------



## Pong (Jan 20, 2010)

Come again?

TPBM has stared for more than one minute at Jan's avatar.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 20, 2010)

No but I might try it... suspect it might send your eyes funny after a while...

TPBM is fed up with winter darkness


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2010)

Not here yet!

TPBM has seen a Shark up close and personal


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep, Hammerheads, Reef Sharks and Whale Sharks...

TPBM has seen a whale...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

The big fishy thingmajig or a big woman? 

TPBM would like to get close personal with a Skyraider....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2010)

Or any other aircraft of that era...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, of course.....

TPBM is having allergies today.....just like me


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't have any allergies....

Neither do TPBM....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 20, 2010)

I do, get them late winter for some reason. Doc thinks it's related to the Ice on the local lakes thawing and the dead weeds releasing allergins. Read it in an article. Starnge to get allergies in the Winter.

TPBM thinks my Doc if full of Beans with regards to my allergic reactions in the late Winter months.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2010)

Perhaps...

TPMM is a medical professional...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2010)

Does that include being a patient ?? Guess not......

TPBM has been married more than once....

Charles


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 20, 2010)

Nope, only once and still going.........and I have allergy issues all year long.

TPBM is still in the rain like me


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2010)

Suppose to rain this evening, and most of tomorrow.

TPBM is getting the brunt of the west coast storms....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2010)

Nope, no storms here...

TPBM is in line for an upcoming storm...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep....Same system that CCheese is looking forward to.

TPBM is forecasting clear skies!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2010)

Not for the foreseeable future anyway...

TPBM is get depressed from the lack of sun they are seeing...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm so dam buried at work I could not see it if it was out.

TPBM needs a fricken vacation too!


----------



## Pong (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep. I'm stuck at the house, 24/7.

TPBM had or is planning a vacation.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh yeah... 3 weeks and 3 days til Hong Kong and Australia... bring it on!

TPBM plays golf.


----------



## Pong (Jan 21, 2010)

Nope. Only for the rich kids here, and IMO it's quite boring.

TPBM has some crappy weather in their town.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2010)

Nope not really...

TPBM has surfed in Hawaii


----------



## conkerking (Jan 21, 2010)

No but I've been body boarding in North Wales

TPBM has a phobia


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 21, 2010)

conkerking said:


> No but I've been body boarding in North Wales
> 
> TPBM has a phobia



Don't much care for snakes.

TPBM is Adler and disagrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2010)

Nope, but still disagree...

TPBM has an illogical phobia...


----------



## conkerking (Jan 21, 2010)

Rats. Is that illogical?

TPBM buys at least one aviation magazine each month, and will tell which it is/they are.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2010)

No I don't. I rely on this website for my information

TPBM does though and will answer Conkerking's question


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 21, 2010)

Nope....

TPBM has failed a test in school before (still waiting for that one bad grade here.)


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 21, 2010)

I always did well on the tests. Homework was the problem for me.

TPBM fears tests!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 21, 2010)

Did not fear them, just hated studying for and taking them.

TPBM is glad thier high school days are behind them.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep, University was much better...

TPBM preferred University as well...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 21, 2010)

Indeed! When I brought home good marks in college, my father said to me, "What the hell have you done with my son?"

TPBM also enjoyed college/university.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep, it was an overall good experience, should bring back the grades as well...

TPBM is looking forward to their college/university experience...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 21, 2010)

Definitely. 

TPBM will tell me how they went about studying.


----------



## Pong (Jan 22, 2010)

Ah, school was such a long time ago! Seven years!

TPBM went to a big college.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope....didn't

TPBM would like to travel through a Stargate! ...watching an Ep now!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2010)

Not my cup of tea...... would like to go into outter space, tho

TPBM would too....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 22, 2010)

Sure. Always want to try new things.

TPBM has another travel fantasy they will share.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've said it before, I'll say it again. Round the world Beer drinking vacation. Drink all the earths best beers in the land they were brewed in.

TPBM thinks I'm a genious


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, No, Bucky....... However, I could be wrong..

TPBM wonders if Bucky actually drinks as much as it appears he does.....

Charles


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 23, 2010)

Nope, never wondered that cuz I'd be right there with him!!!!!!!

TPBM would like to join Bucky and me on the beer tour of the world!!!!!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

nope sorry fellas lol don't drink and I don't plan on starting

TPBM will be suprised that I haven't drunk alcohol yet


----------



## conkerking (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, frankly, but fair play to you.

TPBM can see a tree from where they are sitting as they read this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

Not from this angle.....

TPBM has a quiet weekend.....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2010)

Today was quiet, but tomorrow won't be. The missus wants me to paint her ceilings, so I start tomorrow.

TPBM, like me, hates to paint....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

Nope, love to paint - it's the prep work that stinks.

TPBM has had to paint a house before.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 23, 2010)

Nah. The occasional room but never a whole house.

TPBM prefers white wine to red wine.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't do either one...... I'm a friend of Bill's....

TPBM runs around the house bare-footed.....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, all the time.

TPBM has big plans for this weekend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea, WORK! - though not my first choice.

TPBM has worked on a farm before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2010)

No haven't..

TPBM milks cows the old fashioned way!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2010)

You're kidding, right ?? I live in the city.... no cows around here...

TPBM enjoys fishing, in season.....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Love it. Take a trip down to florida every summer for deep sea fishing. 

TPBM is the same.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2010)

A bit far for me to go to Forida for deep sea fishing.....but if you're paying for the ticket, I'm game! 

TPBM don't eat fish....


----------



## conkerking (Jan 24, 2010)

Sure do. And chips.

TPBM will tell us who the first singer/band they saw in concert was.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Billy Joel

TPBM has seen Billy Joel in concert


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2010)

Nope.... the last time I went to a concert, it was just that, a concert, by the Boston Pops. I have never been to what you
are referring to as "a concert"..... like Billy Joel, 3 Dog Night, Lovin' Spoonful or those jokers that paint their face black 
white.

TPBM knows who I mean....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Kiss

TPBM agrees


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2010)

If I have to to go to a concert today, it'll have to be with rockabilly, surf music and plenty of retro hotrods, kustoms and restored '50's iron.....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Pong (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes.

TPBM will only watch hockey in the Winter Olympics or will not watch the Olympics at all.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2010)

Will watch more than the Hockey...

TPBM isn't interested in the Winter Olympics full stop...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2010)

You got it.... could care less.

TPBM doesn't know that today is Australia Day. A day of celebration, "down under".

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2010)

I didn't, but do now.

TPBM will be celebrating Australia Day...


----------



## conkerking (Jan 25, 2010)

I will now. Fair um.

TPBM sticks to one scale.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't do scale models.... assuming you are referring to plastic scale models..

TPBM wears a hat, while outside.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2010)

Depends.......

TPBM agrees


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Only time I wear a hat is while fishing or hunting, otherwise I can't stand anything on my head.

TPBM thinks neck ties were invented by Women in order to make men suffer!!!


----------



## Pong (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't know, never wore one before.

TPBM worked late last night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2010)

Nope, no work, only relaxation!

TPBM was in a relaxed mode also....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 26, 2010)

Eh well didn't have any school work so kinda?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 26, 2010)

TPBM agrees


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 26, 2010)

? Nope, haven't had any school work in over 20 years. And to answer Charles question from a few panels back I hardly drink at all. 

TPBM was up bright and early this morning.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 26, 2010)

Yup, 5am. It has been a long day.

TPBM will tell us about their favourite pair of shoes.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 26, 2010)

Before the sun, as most mornings.

TPBM is also a morning person.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nope, never was, never will be. Am a night owl.

TPBM is planning a summer vacation.


----------



## Pong (Jan 26, 2010)

No, absolutely nothing. Just stay in the house and bear the simmering heat.

TPBM doesn't like the summer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, but I do...!

TPBM is bored today....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2010)

Nah...had enough to keep me occupied....

TPBM has fallen asleep at work...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yup! But only when I've been allowed to, when I stay back some mornings to load our trucks for the dayshift, which means that I've got to kill a few hours, doing _something_.....

TPBM is feeling sleepy, very sleepy, your eyes are getting heavier and heavier.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2010)

Snore!!!

TPBM is on a diet (not the see food diet).


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 27, 2010)

Nah! I'm 6'5" tall and 200 lbs. Don't need it.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

Nope

TPBM played a high school sport


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2010)

If ditch and skip last period study hall was a sport then I played that quite often in my Senior year Other than that nope.

TPBM never played hookie in High School.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 27, 2010)

Um....No. Never. Really!

TPBM doubts my sincerity.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

A bit  

TPBM has failed a class...


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nope. Although I should have once.


TPBM........is sick of winter already.


----------



## Pong (Jan 28, 2010)

Nope, it seems like summer down here!

TPBM has been in the military before.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 28, 2010)

Just CCF. Don't think that counts, somehow.

TPBM likes rap music.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2010)

Not a fan....

TPBM has a mini laptop


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2010)

No but have a laptop..

TPBM has a Mac (Computer)


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2010)

You said a dirty word ! Not in my house !!

TPBM is aware of the severe storm predicted for the mid east coast this week-end.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea.... we are getting hit by what was suppose to be a not severe storm. Caused 6 accidents in town

TPBM lives i n New Jersey


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 28, 2010)

New Jersey, get a rope Nope, live in the Great White Tundra of MN.

TPBM has never been outside thier home country.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 28, 2010)

Ha, even as I type I am outside my home country on a three day trip to the Netherlands. With my line of work I've seen a fair bit of the world.

TPBM agrees though that there's no place like home.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2010)

Agree... and there's no bed like your own !!

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2010)

Absolutely...

TPBM sleeps in a water bed....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nope, don't like them.

TPBM has multiple projects to work on this weekend.


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yup.



TPBM......took an extended weekend day today.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, I did. I did pretty much nothing, today.

TPBM has a yellow shirt on.....

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Actually, gray with yellow short sleeves.


TPBM..........is wearing a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2010)

Long Sleeve Sweater

TPBM used to read Mad Magazine as a kid.


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nope. 


TPBM.....is going to bed soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2010)

...in a couple of hours, yes.

TPBM has only just climbed out of bed....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2010)

Just a half hour, or so. Havn't had my coffee yet.

TPBM knows who Pamela Landy is....


----------



## N4521U (Jan 31, 2010)

Pamela Who???????????????? should that have been Anderson?

TPBM has done a four point roll in a Pitts S2A!


----------



## conkerking (Jan 31, 2010)

I have no idea what you're talking about.

Wasn't Pamela Landy in the Bourne films?

TPBM will tell us which of the JB's they like best... James Bond, Jason Bourne or Jack Bauer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2010)

The JB ones.....

TPBM is still asleep.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes.....

TPBM is a Pepsi addict


----------



## conkerking (Jan 31, 2010)

Yuk. Coke every time.

TPBM has lost something recently.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

My mind.....

TPBM hates getting their hair cut


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM doesn't have hair to cut....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2010)

Au Contraire mon ami... At 75 I have more hair than most my age.

BTW, Pamela Landy [real name: Joan Allen] was in the Jason Bourne films.

TPBM is getting ready to go shovel snow....... like me...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2010)

Nope, but will need to in the morning. Got back from the Alps yesterday (home today) and there is 4 inches fallen tonight.

TPBM dreads having to shovel snow...


----------



## Pong (Jan 31, 2010)

I dread the heat.

TPBM has some fine weather in their town.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2010)

Sure do It's summer here!

TPBM is feezing there you know whatssss off in there part of the world!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2010)

Not so much at the moment, it's 37 degrees F [3 C].

TPBM is Bucky or Lucky....

Charles


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2010)

nope but i am freezing my whatsits off

TPBM is Bucky or Lucky....


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 1, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM loves snow.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2010)

It's ok as long as I don't have to shovel it. It looks good on Mt. Fuji !!

TPBM likes to ice skate...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2010)

Not anymore, my ankles can't take skating no more.

TPBM is reading a good book.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup - Johannes Steinhoff: The Final Hours.

TPBM likes to barbecue.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep, although what some people call BBQ is what I call Grilling, True BBQ is done with low heat and over an extended period of time. Low and Slow!!!
BBQ Pork Ribs are my specialty and favorite (with home made BBQ sauce).

TPBM would like to come over for dinner the next time I throw some meat in the BBQ


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2010)

Sure, why not...

TPBM enjoys a good BBQ...


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 1, 2010)

Indeed, I miss Texas BBQ brisket. Here in NC, they do pork with a vinegar based sauce.

TPBM knows what I mean.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep, I do like Vinegar/Mustard based sauce in addition to tomato based sauces, but IMHO good BBQ will stand on it's own and not require sauce.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't know, I don't care for BBQ.

TPBM needs a haircut ......

Charles


----------



## Pong (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep, still can't get one until tomorrow.

TPBM has gone to the hospital recently.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Not for years.....

TPBM has heard about Odessal.....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM has and will explain...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you mean Odessa, a seaport on the Black Sea ??

TPBM knows the next line to this song:

"It's an Irish trick, that's true, and I can lick the "Mick" that threw........"

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 3, 2010)

The overalls in Mrs. Murphy's chowder.

TPBM thinks this thread is nearing the end of it's life expectancy?


----------



## conkerking (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmm I like to chime in from but do find myslef having to think harder about what TPBM might or might not be.

TPBM enjoys cross-dressing.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 3, 2010)

Um...No, but thanks for playing!

TPBM likes Rocky and Bullwinkle.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 3, 2010)

Surely, they hail from my home state of Minnesota, in Frostbite Falls.

TPBM knows the name of the _*leader*_ of Bullwinkle and Rockies arch ememies Boris Natasha? There's a hint in my question BTW.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 3, 2010)

Is this like "Who's buried in Grant's Tomb?" 
Dare I say, Boris?

TPBM will confirm or deny.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 3, 2010)

Nope, he was the one, the only Fearless Leader.

TPBM is not feeling well this afternoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2010)

Nope, feel good, had a good days skiing...

TPBM did too...


----------



## conkerking (Feb 3, 2010)

Nah, a hard day's working.

TPBM prefers the sea to the mountains.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2010)

Absolutely. All us "former naval persons" [as Sir Winston called them] would prefer the sea to the mountains.

TPBM knows who is buried in Grant's tomb along with Ulysses. 

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Feb 4, 2010)

Nobody? It's a tomb, not a grave. 

TPBM has visited the grave of somebody famous, and will tell us who it was.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2010)

No cant say that I have...

TPBM has had better luck!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2010)

Lenin in Moscow is the only one I can remember right now...

TPBM has some ones grave/tomb that they would like to visit...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2010)

No not really, don't see the point as it isn't like I'm going to see them.

TPBM is ready for a weekend getaway, I know I am.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2010)

Not going anywhere. Just started another project in the house. Ripping up the carpet in the dining room hallway, 
and the living room. Going to put down hardwood flooring, the 5/8" floating laminate. Hope to have all the carpet up 
and the nail strips removed by Sunday.

BTW, Mrs. U..S. Grant is in the tomb alongside her husband.

TPBM would like to come over an help..... the beer's on me....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sure, you pay my airfare and I'll be there. No beer needed as I've stopped all drinking activities until I loose the weight I've gained this winter!!!

TPBM has taken a ride in a hot air balloon.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 4, 2010)

No, but I've dished out my share of hot air. Does that count?


TPBM has, though.


----------



## Pong (Feb 5, 2010)

Nope. Never even traveled in an airplane.

TPBM will tell us their day job.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't have one. Gainfully un-employed.... or is that semi-retired ?

TPBM is carefully watching the weather for the week-end...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nah, weather forecasters don't have a clue for the most part. I predict the weather by looking out the window.

TPBM is waiting for the latest Twilight movie to come out on DVD. C'mon Lucky, we know your a closet Twilight fan


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 5, 2010)

Jan may be, but I'm not. Haven't seen any of them.

TPBM saw Avatar.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 5, 2010)

Nope. Living in the boonies, we won't get it for a while yet.

TPBM has, though.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2010)

Nope, haven't seen it yet...

TPBM isn't planning on seeing it...


----------



## conkerking (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't know why, I'm a big film fan, and I'm aware it's the biggest grossing film of all time, and I've seen the trailer... but it's completely passing me by. I am unable to work up the desire to see it.

TPBM thinks Quentin Tarantino is appallingly delf-indulgent.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, and a complete whack-job!!!

TPBM agrees.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, yeah! Never liked him.

TPBM thinks he is a genius.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2010)

Not really...

TPBM has a film maker who they think is a genius and will say who...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 5, 2010)

Film makers ???? No, but I haver a couple of directors I really like. Ron Howard and Clint Eastwood top my list.

TPBM is planning a big bash for Super Bowl Sunday....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2010)

Super Bowl is on..????

TPBM isn't impressed with my ignorance...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2010)

I actually had no idea it was this weekend until my HR Manager told me today 

TPBM will be like me and fixing a mess created at work by somebody else while it's on.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope, will most likely be watching the 6 Nations rugby...

TPBM will be too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2010)

Not into Rugby...

TPBM is watching the English Premier League....Liverpool scores as I type!


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope. Ugly american here. 

TPBM remembers the first Super Bowl.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM will say who they want to win the Super Bowl...


----------



## conkerking (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't even know who's playing.

TPBM thinks John Terry got what he deserved.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2010)

So who is John Terry ?? I donno. Maybe...

TPBM knows...

Charles


----------



## Pong (Feb 6, 2010)

He was the Captain of the English Football Team and he got kicked out of that position after some sort of scandal, from all I know.

TPBM has more info on this.


----------



## conkerking (Feb 7, 2010)

Misbehaving with a team-mate's fiance. Tut tut.

TPBM would like to agree that Rio Ferdinand is a good chice to succeed him, but being American has never heard of him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh but I have...but I'm not American....

TPBM is ok with that.....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2010)

I suppose so...

TPBM also isn't an American...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2010)

Au Contraire, my British friend. Born in the USA, in Baltimore, Maryland on 19 February 1934.

TPBM is digging out from the recent snow....

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 7, 2010)

Nope, it would be mudslides if it was my area.

TPBM loves Formula One racing.


Wheels


----------



## KMeyrick (Feb 7, 2010)

Nope, but went to Funny Car (midgets) races as a kid- my uncle raced

TPBM has a good childhood memory to share


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yup! My parents! Better parents can't be found anywhere!

TPBM is shattered......I am, in more than one way!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 7, 2010)

Yup, but only because the Mrs is watching Titanic.

TPBM would rather eat grits then watch that blasted movie as well.


----------



## Pong (Feb 8, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Au Contraire, my British friend. Born in the USA, in Baltimore, Maryland on 19 February 1934.



What a coincidence Charles, my lil' sis was also born on the nineteenth, turning four this February! 
Anyway, super advanced Happy Birthday Charles. 

To answer Vb's question, I will. Love stories make me throw up, especially if they're shoehorned into a war movie.

TPBM is British, but is residing in some other country.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 8, 2010)

Nope .. American and residing in the USA...

TPBM is not happy about the results of the Super Bowl...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2010)

Watched it but wasn't bothered by the result...

TPBM didn't even watch it...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2010)

TV was on the game all night, but really did not pay that much attention to it. Have a hrd time sitting in front of a TV for 4 hours watching football, or anything else for that matter.

TPBM is getting tired of winter weather!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn skippy, I am!

TPBM wants more snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2010)

Not on the roads but on the hills would be nice...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Pong (Feb 9, 2010)

Snow here would be bad..in fact I wouldn't have a roof over my head if there were snow. So, no, we don't need snow since our roofs aren't as strong as you British and Americans.

TPBM has gone to Africa before.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2010)

Just a few times...

TPBM hasn't...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nope, but would like to someday.

TPBM has travelled the world and will tell us the most exotic place they have visited.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2010)

Something like that!

TPBM doesn't do chick flicks......unless told to.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't do chick flicks at all..... period !

TPBM is expecting a big change in their weather....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 9, 2010)

Already started, though only rain.

TPBM wants a change in scenery.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep, want it to be green outside rather than shades of white and gray!!! Winter is getting to me!

TPBM is ready for some nice, warm, spring weather as well.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 9, 2010)

Definately !! The sooner the better.

TPBM dislikes cold weather as well...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 9, 2010)

I tolerate it, although not as well as I did when I was younger.

TPBM has some aching joints and muscles, which tells them it is eather going to rain or snow soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2010)

Nope, I don't...

TPBM is arthritic...


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 9, 2010)

Not so much. Usual aches and pains of a 40+ year old.

TPBM hurts in the mornings.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep, then in the afternoon, and once more in the evening. Dang car and motorcycle accidents!!!

TPBM has been hospitalized for more than a week before.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 9, 2010)

Last year it was only for five days....

TPBM prefers watching sports rather than participating....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 9, 2010)

No. Like participating more. 


TPBM has over 80 stitches in various places on their body (LIKE ME!!!!)


----------



## ccheese (Feb 9, 2010)

Heavens no ! If I have ten, that's 10 too many !!

TPBM wishes the weather would get warmer..... much warmer..

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2010)

I've always prefered cold weather unless I'm at the beach.

TPBM prefers the beach.


----------



## Pong (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah, yes, only if its not crowded. Just getting away from the noise of the city is simply relaxing.

TPBM did not have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah...did!

TPBM had tearing your hair out frustrating weekend and glad it is well and truely over.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope, can't wait till then next one. Half day work on Friday and then 2.5 days of Ice Fishing and general slacking.

TPBM is taking thier lady somewhere special for Valentines Day.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope. I'm happily single.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 10, 2010)

Disagree with what ? I've been married for 54 years. Too late to change now !

TPBM wears western boots...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM has a pair of Wellies (http://bigrab.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/wellies.jpg)...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope..... bet Wayne Little does !!

TPBM wears a parka ...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope, I should though.

TPBM is wearing out thier snow shovel.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope. 

TPBM has, though.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 10, 2010)

Not wearing it out, but using it more than I have in quite a few years...

TPBM, is looking at the snow, and thinking of a quiet south Pacific Isle...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2010)

Not doing either...

TPBM is actually on a Pacific Island...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 10, 2010)

Wish I were. A place like Truk or Iwo Jima.

TPBM would ike to join me in SCUBA diving in one of the above mentioned harbors.

Charles


----------



## Pong (Feb 11, 2010)

Would love to, but yet, will still have to learn to swim. 

TPBM has a lot of wrecked models.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh No...only a lot of unbuilt ones....

TPBM had car trouble today


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, a lack of one 

TPBM doesn't have a car...


----------



## conkerking (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah I do, and I'm sick of the sight of the inside of it right now.

TPBM has had a speeding ticket at some point in their life.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep, and one for not wearing a seat belt, and one, sorry to say for running a red light. Have been let go without warning on several other occasions, I think because I was extremely polite to the officer and admitted to my disgression up front.

TPBM thinks it is unwise to lie to the Police as they have seen and heard it all.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2010)

True but at times they can be the ones who lie as well to get a conviction...

TPBM hasn't seen examples of this...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 11, 2010)

No....

TPBM hates police.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2010)

I have no reason to hate the police. My son-in-law is a Detective Sgt. with the Suffolk (Va.) Police Dept.

TPBM hates to wear a tie ...

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't mind, but have put a few lbs on the last few months and none of the top buttons of my shirts will fasten now.

TPBM has been in a car crash.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2010)

More like several car crashes. One put me in the Hospital for two weeks and nnot able to work for 2 month. 

TPBM is getting ready for some shuteye!!!


----------



## Pong (Feb 12, 2010)

Nope, 3:20 in the afternoon here.

TPBM will tell us their least favorite twin engine bomber.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn....can't think of one at the moment...

TPBM will tell us their favourite twin engine Bomber...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2010)

B-25.

TPBM deserves a break today.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 12, 2010)

Every day!

TPBM is ready for baseball season.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes indeed. An Oriole fan from way back.....

TPBM owns a pair a snoe shoes...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 12, 2010)

Nope. Growing up in Texas, I found little use for them; NC is about the same.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2010)

Nope, makes sense given the locations...

TPBM has never seen snow before...


----------



## Pong (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes.

TPBM has a foot or more of snow outside their house.


----------



## conkerking (Feb 13, 2010)

No. We had a good fall during December/January but all gone now.

TPBM keeps his coins in his wallet.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2010)

Nope, loose in my pocket!

TPBM would like to live on a Space station, if such lodgings were available...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2010)

Certainly wouldn't complain...

TPBM wouldn't fancy it...


----------



## conkerking (Feb 13, 2010)

Maybe for a long weekend.

TPBM is good with colours.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2010)

Not sure what way, not artistic in a painting way anyway, photography is about it...

TPBM is following the Winter Olympics...


----------



## conkerking (Feb 13, 2010)

Didn't even know they were on, until the poor sod got killed on his luge.

TPBM is a good listener.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2010)

Huh?

TPBM has way too much crap in their house too.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh yea, but that is going to be rectified shortly. We're re-doing the house, one room at a time. The living room is
almost done, and will be the first room to have stuff removed and put at the curb, altho the bathrooms were the first
to be completed. 

TPBM likes to do their own home improvements...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2010)

Not particularly...

TPBM is good at DIY...


----------



## Pong (Feb 14, 2010)

Not really.

TPBM has fired a military weapon (assault rifle, machine gun etc.)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2010)

Yup, and quite fun!

TPBM has been on a Naval ship before.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 14, 2010)

Quite a few. 

TPBM has too.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep a couple...

TPBM watched the mens moguls at the Olympics yesterday...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep, my knees hurt just watching them go down that hill.

TPBM would like to take a ride down the Bob-sled hill at the Olympics.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 15, 2010)

No, but thanks.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 15, 2010)

No

TPBM was surprised to hear about the Georgian (country) killed while luging


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep. Am suprised it hasn't happened very often with the speeds they get up to.

TPBM is sick and tired.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM is enjoying life at the moment...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2010)

Whenever I can - as it beats the alternative.

TPBM has broken his nose before.


----------



## Pong (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope, nothing broken. (Yet )

TPBM has never gone to Southeast Asia before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope....

TPBM hasn't either....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope, been to Canada

TPBM has never been outside thier home country.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope been outside of the UK a couple of times...

TPBM has been outside of their own country but prefers it to the others they have visited...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep.

TPBM is celebrating Fat Tuesday today.


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope, 
its Wednesday here, and I don't even know what Fat Tuesday is.

TPBM will explain


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 16, 2010)

Part of the Mardi Gras celebration. 

TPBM has been to the French Quarter to celebrate Mardi Gras.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope, too much humanity and commotion in too little space for my liking.

TPBM has flown over the handlebars of thier Bicycle or Motorcycle. (I have on each, not fun at all).


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 16, 2010)

Have on a bike and dirt bike. 

TPBM has too..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, motorcyle landed me in the Hospital and three surguries on the shoulder. Don't ride no more.

TPBM wouldn't ride a motorcylce again after that either.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2010)

Wouldn't ride one in the first place...

TPBM wouldn't either...


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 16, 2010)

No, indeed! Dad called them "murdercycles."

TPBM loves motorcycles.


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope.


TPBM.......HAS HAD MANY GIRLFRIENDS/BOYFRIENDS.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2010)

Not a whole lot, I can only handle so many psyco women in a life time.

TPBM has dated one before too.


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not psycho but............well, nevermind.


TPBM........is going to stay single for life.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2010)

Nope, got hitched....ends that idea....

TPBM has had more than two wives...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2010)

Nope. One was all I needed....

TPBM is single ....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 17, 2010)

Happily so.

TPBM is single and loving it, too!


----------



## Pong (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes.

TPBM gets up very, very early in the morn.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not if I can help it. Never been a morning person.

TPBM is a night owl as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM doesn't get up before midday if they can help it...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh no.... too many years in the Navy taught me to get up at 0600. I gotta be sick or still drunk to be in bed
after 0600.

TPBM is a "couch potato" ...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2010)

I am when I am worn out.

TPBM has those moments as well.


----------



## KMeyrick (Feb 18, 2010)

heck ya!

TPMB needs to get some exercise going like me


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2010)

bit more wouldn't hurt....

TPBM don't like exercise...


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 18, 2010)

Some...I walk every day.

TPBM doesn't think this is enough.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2010)

It could be although more would be better, certainly better than nothing though...

TPBM doesn't do any exercise...


----------



## Pong (Feb 18, 2010)

Nope, walk and walk around town.

TPBM did not sleep well last night.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2010)

Hardly do when I'm on the road.

TPBM is kinda getting tired of snow.


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tired is not the word.



TPBM........is getting tired of overtime at work.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nope, have not had overtime hours for quite some time now. I could probably cheat the system and B.S. with co-workers and P.M. people after hours like some of my co-workers do after thier regular shift. 

TPBM will buy lottery tickets this weekend in hopes of not having to return to work on Monday!!!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 19, 2010)

68 million....Hmmmm....I'd have to make a lifestyle adjustment, but I think I could manage.

TPBM thinks wealth is overrated.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh no..... money will buy a lot of things !!! And it will buy happiness...

TPBM is going to drink one for me tonight to celebrate my b-day...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2010)

Yep, maybe two.

TPBM likes mayo more than mustard


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2010)

Depends on the type of mustard...

TPBM will say they favourite type of mustard...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2010)

Spicy Brown, Dijon will do in a pinch.

TPBM likes thier food just like thier Woman, Hot and Spicy!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you kidding? I grew up eating Mexican and Cajun food, so yes.

TPBM prefers it less spicy.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't mind spice but there certainly is a limit, I still like to taste my food...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, when it kills off the taste buds it's a tad too hot.

TPBM grew up in an insane household too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2010)

Nah, not really.....

TPBM likes a filling in Chocolate cake and will tell us what that is...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, Chocolate 

TPBM will say they favourite type of cake...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2010)

Not much on sweets, but I guess a pound cake would do for me....

TPBM has plenty to do today...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope not until the morning....

TPBM has no plans for the weekend and will just go with the flow....


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Working on race car in about an hour, through the night. Watch race and work on girlfriends apartment tomorrow.


TPBM.....wishes football was still going.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2010)

No Way ! Do not watch football !

TPBM is very handy around the house..

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2010)

When I have the time, which is the hard part.

TPBM favorite aircraft is......


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ummmmm.......I think both my avatar and sig pretty much say.


TPBM.....doesn't have a favorite,


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2010)

Focke Wulf Fw190D series

TPBM doesn't eat any kind of fruit.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Not too much... I eat grapes now and then.

TPBM likes his eggs scrambled....

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Prefer over-easy.


TPBM.....had a big breakfast this morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2010)

Didn't have any...

TPBM didn't either...


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes I did.


TPBM......is relaxing all day today.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2010)

No... still trying to get the house put back together. It was all torn up while I put down the laminate flooring.

TPBM has things to do, today, too....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nope.... Sorry Mr. C!

TPBM would love to have been a pirate....back in the day that is.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds ok...

TPBM has seen an active volcano up close...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope, wouldn't mind though.....

I'm bored out my nuts and so is TPBM.....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2010)

Getting there...

TPBM isn't bored at the moment and will say why...


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 22, 2010)

Why because I'm reading ww2aircraft.net, of course!


TPBM thought that was lame.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2010)

Not overly...

TPBM will think of something lamer...


----------



## Pong (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't think of anything lamer than myself. 

TPBM is planning to go to the beach.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2010)

Not unless it's just for dinner. Nothing at Va. Beach this time of year.

TPBM worked hard, today, and is very tired...

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 22, 2010)

YUP.



TPBM..........has done thrier taxes already.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope.... but soon !

TPBM owns a two wheeled vehicle ...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 22, 2010)

Yup. Two, actually. 

TPBM doesn't really care about cars.


----------



## Pong (Feb 23, 2010)

Not really, that's why I joined this forums. 

TPBM has been here as long as I been.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2010)

Longer.....!

TPBM wants to know why the Cow really jumped over the Moon!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2010)

Did that REALLY happen ??? I musta missed it....

TPBM is watching it rain... like me.....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 23, 2010)

Nope. Stopped here.

TPBM loves rainy days.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2010)

Nope we have more than enough of them

TPBM is tiered of winter and snow..


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2010)

Nope, still enjoying it for the moment...

TPBM is sick and tired of it and just wants it to go away...


----------



## Pong (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't have snow but we have heat, though it is around 29c at this time (5:17 A.M).

TPBM knows who Jorn Utzon is. (Don't press the search bar on the top right of your screen! )


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2010)

Dammit, caught at the first hurdle ...

TPBM will give the answer...


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 23, 2010)

Didn't he design some ugly Australian building?

TPBM is Australian and will elaborate further


----------



## Pong (Feb 24, 2010)

> Didn't he design some ugly Australian building?




Well, not Australian, though my mom has gone to Australia twice, but that was way long ago.

TPBM already knows who Utzon is.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2010)

Nope.... maybe...

TPBM knows....

Charles


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 24, 2010)

Jørn Utzon, designer of the Sydney Opera House.

TPBM is considering a change of career/job this year


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea.... from un-employed to "retired"

TPBM has served in the armed forces [of their country].

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2010)

Nope, I haven't...

TPBM has...


----------



## Pong (Feb 24, 2010)

Nope, and too young to join anyway.

TPBM doesn't watch the Winter Olympics as much as the Summer ones.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't watch the olympics at all.
And btw the name is Jørn Utzon, not "Jorn". Hmph!  Danish architect and all. Hah!  

TPBM loves his/her morning coffee.


----------



## Pong (Feb 25, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I don't watch the olympics at all.
> And btw the name is Jørn Utzon, not "Jorn". Hmph!  Danish architect and all. Hah!
> 
> TPBM loves his/her morning coffee.



Thank you for the correction Maria.  

Nope, prefer chocolate drinks.

TPBM has SCUBA dived before.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 25, 2010)

Nope but I built the first and second stage regulator parts for quite a few years.

TPBM is going to have a party soon.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2010)

Not in to Parties...much..

TPBM doesn't understand this?


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 25, 2010)

Nope. I'm the same-like it quiet.

TPBM was a party animal in their youth.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nope, never liked large gatherings of people. 

TPBM also enjoys peace and quiet.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 25, 2010)

Not only enjoys it, but prefers it.

TPBM has gigged for crawdad's.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2010)

Well kinda, used a net. I thought gigging was the term used for catching frogs though or is it used for both?

TPBM knows whom Tyrone Shoelaces is?


----------



## Pong (Feb 25, 2010)

What??

TPBM will explain.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry I can't...

TPBM is Buck and will explain...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 25, 2010)

No, but TPBM is and will explain (actually, me and Wiki know the answer)


----------



## Pong (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks to Google's handy search bar at the top right of my monitor , Tyrone Shoelaces seems to be the character played by Cheech Marin in Cheech and Chong's single "Basketball Jones and Tyrone Shoelaces".

TPBM IS Buck and will confirm this.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2010)

"My Record, the hell you want to know that for" 

Notta clue,

TPBM knows?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2010)

Nope, still waiting for Buck it seems...

TPBM is Buck at will confirm it all...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2010)

Nope..

TPBM thinks Buck isn't far away though...


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 25, 2010)

He can't be.

TPBM thinks Buck is deliberately not posting to this thread to keep us all in suspense


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2010)

Isn't he on vacation ???

TPBM is snowed in, again....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nope, weather is warming up and skies are clear. Winter is nearing it's end, finally. And yes, Tyrone Shoelaces was a Cheech Marin charactor from the old stoner Cheech and Chong comedy team back in the 70's and 80's. (Sorry for the late confirmation, just got in from my daily after work hike)

TPBM bought a new toy for themselves this week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2010)

Not yet...maybe tomorrow...

TPBM has no plan for tomorrow and will take it as it comes....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep, maybe some fishing, maybe to the archery range, maybe slap together the R/C Airplane I picked up this week, maybe take a day long road trip somewhere?

TPBM will give me other suggestions on how to spend my Saturday.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2010)

You could do some need work around the homestead !!

TPBM sees no joy in ice-fishing.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, it beats sitting on the couch all winter long. Roomates get PO'ed when I drill a hole in the living room floor and dangle a fishing line into the basement, plus I never catch anything but dirty undies from the laundry hamper

TPBM is wondering what's for lunch today.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2010)

Nope already had it, wondering what is for dinner though...

TPBM is too...


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 26, 2010)

The roast is already in the crockpot.

TPBM also uses a crockpot.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep, not too often, usually for Venison or Elk roasts.

TPBM has never eaten wild game.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2010)

I have, quite a few different kinds too...

TPBM has as well...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep, Turkey, Deer, Elk, Bear, Porcupine, Snapping Turtle, Racoon, Pigeon, ducks, Geese, Grouse, Pheasant, to name a few.

TPBM will stick to what they get from thier grocery for thier meals.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2010)

Nope, need a little bit more than just fruit and vegetables...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh yea, you gotta have a good steak with your potatoes......

TPBM is a vegan....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2010)

Friend don't let friends be vegans

TPBM is a Meat-a-tarian as well, and does not believe in the innocent slaughter of vegitables either.


----------



## Pong (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes.

TPBM would love to live during the 70s than to settle in today's world.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2010)

woundn't mind rewinding back a number of years....

TPBM wears glasses and is almost blind without them...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2010)

I do wear glasses..... tri-focals, but I'm not bad off without them, I just couldn't read.

TPBM missed breakfast this morning....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, rarely have breakfast these days...

TPBM does the same...


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 27, 2010)

I go without most days....Catching up with me now!

TPBM is considering a picnic with the kiddos!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2010)

No kiddos and no where near weather that is nice enough for a picnic...

TPBM is in a similar situation...


----------



## Pong (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes and no place to have a picnic! 

TPBM has some severe weather conditions in their place.


----------



## conkerking (Feb 27, 2010)

Not at all. I'm looking at Sydney Harbour and it's very pleasant, if a bit humid. Has been snowing back home apparently though.

TPBM has a phobia.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes.. it's called Nyctophobia.

TPBM never heard of it...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh yes I have.

TPBM likes pancakes with ice cream.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2010)

sometimes, usually have some jam or syrup and cream....

TPBM usually does not eat dessert.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2010)

You are correct. Don't care too much for cake, pies and stuff.

TPBM Is ging to enjoy a day in the sun, today...

Charles


----------



## Pong (Feb 28, 2010)

Not in the sun, but will enjoy a day out of the house.

TPBM's house is being renovated.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2010)

Should be...but no...

TPBM likes using a nail gun...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 1, 2010)

Never used one. If I was still into carpentry, I'd have one.

TPBM's wife spends a lot of time on the phone.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2010)

If I had one, no doubt they would...

TPBM actually does have a wife who uses the phone a lot...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 1, 2010)

Tell me about it. She spends a good part of her waking hours on the phone...

TPBM eats a lot of raw veggies.....

Charles


----------



## KMeyrick (Mar 1, 2010)

love em (and FTR my hubby is on the phone more than me.... can't stand the bloody thing)

TPBM is celebrating St. David's Day and can tell us about it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2010)

Saint who's day?

TPBM will need to educate me...


----------



## conkerking (Mar 2, 2010)

Patron saint of Wales. 

TPBM thinks St. Patrick is way cooler.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2010)

Not being Irish, St. Paddy's day is just another day for me. It's an excuse for the Irish to get drunk !!!

TPBM disagrees....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 2, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Not being Irish, St. Paddy's day is just another day for me. It's an excuse for the Irish to get drunk !!!
> 
> TPBM disagrees....
> 
> Charles



Yeah, Irish don't need an excuse to get drunk

TPBM is Irish and resembles that remark.


----------



## KMeyrick (Mar 2, 2010)

Welsh .... but resembles that remark!!!

TPBM is having a boring day at work


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2010)

Just watching it snow....AGAIN!

TPBM would hate talking on the phone all day.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2010)

Could certainly think of better things I could be doing...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't like to yak on the phone. If I have something to say I say it and hang up.

TPBM never wears an undershirt....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't unless it is a long-john type on a cold day.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't have your kind of cold, so it's not necessary...

TPBM knows the term...SLIP, SLOP, SLAP!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope.... perhaps.....

TPBM knows.....

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Mar 3, 2010)

Certainly do... I am on holiday in Australia with family and it's the bible here...

SLIP on a shirt
SLOP on the sunscreen
and SLAP on a hat

Seriously, this is the only place I know where you can get sunburnt on a cloudy day, without even taking your shirt off!

TPBM prefers to be pasty...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2010)

Is that British or Australian for not being tanned ??? I don't lay in the sun, or take my shirt off while outside [in the 
summer]. My face, neck, arms and legs pick up a little tan, but laying for hours in the sun is not me.

TPBM "brown bags" it to work [carrys their lunch]

Charles


----------



## Pong (Mar 4, 2010)

Nope, home business, so food is just twelve feet away. (The fridge)

TPBM had a bad day at work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2010)

Nope...all went well! 

TPBM is pleased Canada won the Ice Hockey Gold Medal....


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 4, 2010)

Indifferent, though congratulations to them.

TPBM is ready for the summer olympics.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2010)

Not yet, hopefully will get a couple of tickets for them though when they role around...

TPBM isn't bothered at all...


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Nope...all went well!
> 
> TPBM is pleased Canada won the Ice Hockey Gold Medal....



YES! 

Nah, not a huge Summer Olympic guy, though I do get interested at the time.

TPBM loves the Summer Olympics.


----------



## KMeyrick (Mar 4, 2010)

love them! With children in gymnastics at a highly decorated Olympic gold medalists gym.... who wouldn't be??!!

TPBM is ready for the weekend.


----------



## conkerking (Mar 5, 2010)

My weekend involves a 24 hour flight home to sub-zero England, so not really!

TPBM is though.


----------



## Pong (Mar 5, 2010)

Ready for power interruptions rather.

TPBM has big plans for the weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nope, do some shooting at the archery range, then get back to work on the accoustic guitar I've been trying to build for the last 2 years!!!

TPBM has bigger, more exciting plans in mind.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2010)

Off to Tignes for the foreseeable future (until the end of the ski season)...

TPBM is jealous...


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 5, 2010)

Nah! Coloradans say that if God had meant for Texans to ski, he'da made bullshit white. I suspect that is doubly apt for this Texan.

TPBM prefers water sports to winter sports.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2010)

Not bothered either way, do a bit of both...

TPBM does as well but prefers one over the other and will say which one...


----------



## KMeyrick (Mar 5, 2010)

Uhhhh... winter sports because they don't involve a bathing suit! Duh!

TPBM is enjoying sunny weather for the first time in a long time this weekend


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2010)

Yup, but it's on TV and not outside!

TPBM is getting tired of freezing from glocal warming.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes..... Can spring be far away ?

TPBM prefers their eggs scrambled...

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 6, 2010)

Nope. Sunny side up!

TPBM finds this ing!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2010)

No... I know people who prefer them poached !. That's a whole different thing.

TPBM is Bucky or Lucky...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I'd like to be lucky....but that's not what you mean...

TPBM might be Lucky!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2010)

Doubt that seriously .....

TPBM does not like Brussells Sprouts ...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't mind them...

TPBM hates them...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't mind them either....

Oh cr*p! I need to get to the shop/store, which means that I'll have to walk pass the pub....oh dear! (d*mn!)

TPBM also have the pub on their way to the shop/store....


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thankfully not, I'd be too tempted.

TPBM wouldn't be though.


----------



## Pong (Mar 8, 2010)

Too young to drink.

TPBM drank a whole case of beer last night.


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't had a case of beer in the last year, much less last night. Way back when, though.

TPBM has tipped a few in their day.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2010)

And still do...

TPBM is a teetotaler...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2010)

prefer a coffee...

TPBM likes a warm glass of milk.


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 9, 2010)

Nope. Like my milk ice cold!

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't particularly like milk that much...

TPBM doesn't either...


----------



## conkerking (Mar 9, 2010)

OK on corn flakes, not to drink.

TPBM loves blue cheese.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Not any more, not since I got violently ill after eating some!!!

TPBM has nothing more to ask TPB.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2010)

Sure I do.....

TPBM does not own a suit .....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes.

TPBM was the teacher's pet in elementary school.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2010)

Nah....not me!

TPBM terrorised Teachers in school...


----------



## Loiner (Mar 10, 2010)

Ha, I'd like to think so but the truth of it is they terrorised me!

However TPBM does tend to bully their workers to get the best performance out of them ...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2010)

Not really, depends on the situation...

TPBM would treat co-workers differently depending on the situation...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't have co-workers, so I'll stay way from this...

TPBM likes grilled cheese sandwiches...

Charles


----------



## Pong (Mar 10, 2010)

Never ate one, but it does sound very delicious.

TPBM has gone to Alaska before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2010)

No haven't been there....

TPBM has been further north and will tell us where.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2010)

While I was on USS Essex [CVS-9], we sailed into the Arctic Ocean, but I don't know exactly where. That allowed us
to paint "a blue nose" on the ship, and the crew were given certificates as "blue noses".

TPBM is not feeling well, today....

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 11, 2010)

Quite well, thank you!

TPBM is dreading allergy season.


----------



## KMeyrick (Mar 11, 2010)

Heck ya!!!

TPBM doesn't have any allergies


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2010)

You are correct..... Allergies, No......Phobias... yes !

TPBM is on a salt free diet...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2010)

Not on a salt free diet but don't eat a lot of it...

TPBM does something similar...


----------



## KMeyrick (Mar 11, 2010)

Heck no- eat whatever the heck I want!!! Salt, sugar- you name it! 

TPBM will say what they had/having for dinner


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicken fillets and some chips/fries....

TPBM had a Cheese burger today


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nope, only been vretical for about an hour. Had a bowl of cereal.

TPBM was a Boy Scout in his youth.


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 12, 2010)

Indeed! Though not too long...Got interested in other things.

TPBM did very well in scouts.


----------



## conkerking (Mar 12, 2010)

I did. Got an armful of badges and was a Chief's Scout too.

TPBM knows how to tie a bowline.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2010)

Of course ! Any good seaman should be able to tie one.

TPBM owns a two wheeled vehicle.....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 12, 2010)

Got a 21 speed bicycle. 

TPBM owns a bike or motorcycle.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2010)

Same, 21 speed bicycle. Looking at trading it in on a mountain bike though.

TPBM will give me ideas on what to have for dinner tonight (anyone suggesting Haggis will be tracked down and beaten).


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2010)

How about steak eggs ?? Works for me...

TPBM agrees, steak eggs is good anytime.. [What's haggis ???]

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, steak is good at any time...

TPBM would agree...

@Charles Haggis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh most definitely...

TPBM is a vegetarian...


----------



## conkerking (Mar 13, 2010)

Hell no.

TPBM is though.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2010)

Nope.... like my steak eggs and/or potatoes.

TPBM has white socks on right now....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think I own a pair of white socks...all my socks is in dire need of washing! 
(Jeeeeeeeez, I HATE household chores - with a vengeance!)

TPBM think that that particular piece of sock information was highly unnecessary.


----------



## Pong (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe. 

TPBM is too tired or lazy to do the household chores.


----------



## conkerking (Mar 14, 2010)

Today is Mothering Sunday in the UK, so I'm stuck with them.

TPBM has bought their mum flowers in the last year.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, my mother died in 1999... she was 96 !

Is Mothering Sunday like Mother's Day is the US ??

TPBM grows their own flowers

Charles


----------



## Pong (Mar 14, 2010)

Nope, though my grandma nextdoor does.

TPBM thinks we're running out of questions.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sure there have been more than a few repeats...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## conkerking (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sure there have been more than a few repeats...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2010)

Most likely....

TPBM thinks there is still much to say in this thread...


----------



## Loiner (Mar 15, 2010)

Definately, this discussion could continue ad infinitum.

TPBM is getting sore finger tips from doing so much typing in internet forums (much like this one) ...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nope, getting a sore head from reading everything though.

TPBM is seeing some fine spring weather in thier neck of the woods.


----------



## conkerking (Mar 15, 2010)

Still chilly but we have snowdrops and croci. It's a start.

TPBM suffers from SAD.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2010)

Nope, I don't and never have...

TPBM is looking forward to the end of winter and the beginning of spring/summer...


----------



## Pong (Mar 16, 2010)

NOOO!!!! (Summer=Extremely hot days and plastic models being fried)

TPBM IS suffering from SAD.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2010)

As I said before nope...

TPBM is suffering from SAD or has in the past...


----------



## Loiner (Mar 16, 2010)

Well living in the UK, what does one expect; we put daily sacrifices out for *Ra*, but still the clouds come!

TPBM loves cold winter weather, partly due to their love of skiing ...


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 16, 2010)

Not so much, and even less as I get older.

TPBM has an off-beat hobby.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I collect dust. Right now my furniture is covered in it.

TPBM will tell me why in the hell I think I need another new Longbow?


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 16, 2010)

Since when has need had anything to do with the toys that we choose?


TPBM loves his/her grown-up toys.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2010)

Doesn't everyone?

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh yes....

TPBM has a pilots license


----------



## conkerking (Mar 17, 2010)

No... but if I was ever on an airliner, and both pilots had sudden heart attacks, and they appealed for somebody to land the plane... I'd have a go. :shock

TPBM plans to go to at least one air show this year, and will tell us which.


----------



## Pong (Mar 17, 2010)

No plans but would love to go to the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight.

TPBM will go to more than one airshow this year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2010)

No.... There will be a bit of a display at the local airport Sunday, gonna check it out!

TPBM gets to see Warbirds on a regular basis....


----------



## conkerking (Mar 18, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> No.... There will be a bit of a display at the local airport Sunday, gonna check it out!
> 
> TPBM gets to see Warbirds on a regular basis....



Few times a year, RIAT and a visits to the BBMF (yes Pong it is awesome)

TPBM likes reggae music.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2010)

Indifferent...

TPBM prefers rock/metal music...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 18, 2010)

Rock yes, Metal no.

TPBM owns a Slim Whitman album


----------



## conkerking (Mar 18, 2010)

Who he?

TPBM likes both kinds of music, country _and _western...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2010)

There's two kinds of music!!!....

TPBM listens to talk back radio...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2010)

Er yeah...sometimes.

TPBM is having Ham and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Pong (Mar 20, 2010)

Nope, just a couple of bland biscuits and Oreos.

TPBM needs some sleep.


----------



## conkerking (Mar 20, 2010)

I do. Wilful insomniac though, so I won't get it.

TPBM can ice skate.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2010)

Tried once an failed miserably...

TPBM can...


----------



## Pong (Mar 21, 2010)

Nope....

TPBM handstand.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2010)

In water but only on land with support...

TPBM can ski/snowboard...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2010)

never tried it....

TPBM like me is waiting patiently to see 'The Pacific' miniseries...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2010)

Got inpatient and went and downloaded the first episode. Then watched it, well worth the wait. 

TPBM has also already seen the first episode of the Pacific.


----------



## Pong (Mar 22, 2010)

Will have to wait for two more weeks.

TPBM has seen the 2nd episode of the Pacific.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nope, do not have cable. Will probably wait until it is released on DVD. That way I can read the books of the three people featured in the film first, just like I did with Band of Brothers. Nice to get a little background info before watching a film like this IMHO.

TPBM is recovering from a hard weekend!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2010)

Not really. Skied both days but wasn't too stressful...

TPBM is suffering from stress ATM...


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 22, 2010)

Sure am... about to become self-employed will do that to ya.

TPBM is self-employed already


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope!

TPBM is an Electrician...


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 23, 2010)

No. I'll do some home repair, but juice scares hell out of me!

TPBM thinks I'm being a wuss!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2010)

Each to their own...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep!....

TPBM has hit their thumb with a hammer.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Several times, took the skin between my thumb and index finger off with a mis-guided hammer blow once.

TPBM thinks that sounds painfull!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM has nailed themselves to something before...


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 25, 2010)

Does Superglue count?

TPBM knows all about cyanoacrylate.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep, stuck numerous fingers to things with that stuff.

TPBM has a co-worker that needs thier lips sealed with the stuff!!!


----------



## conkerking (Mar 25, 2010)

Stapling would be far more appropriate for some of them.

TPBM knows what's in his flowerbeds.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2010)

Nothing...don't have any!

TPBM has Nike running shoes or joggers...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2010)

Yep, don't use them as much as I should though...

TPBM doesn't do enough exercise as they would like...


----------



## Pong (Mar 26, 2010)

I just walk around town, just the daily exercise for me.

TPBM will watch the 3rd episode of The Pacific


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2010)

At some point during the week I will...

TPBM hasn't seen any of the episodes yet...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2010)

correct! not on for another week or two or three..?

TPBM drinks their Tea from a Pot!...rather than a teabag


----------



## conkerking (Mar 27, 2010)

Can't stand tea. Yuck.

TPBM doesn't follow rugby.


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 27, 2010)

Whats rugby?

TPBM is also an ugly american and agrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2010)

No, rugby is awesome...

TPBM disagrees...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope...friggin mobile wrestling..

TPBM rides an exercise bike regularly...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM goes to the gym regularly...


----------



## conkerking (Mar 28, 2010)

The flesh is willing, but the spirit is weak.

TPBM is surprisingly strong.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 28, 2010)

"Fast and nasty" covers it better. 

TPBM loves a good fight.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes and no, depends what mood I'm in...

TPBM is looking forward to a holiday in the near future...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2010)

It's near.... but not near enough.....

TPBM is currently on holidays...


----------



## Pong (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't think sweeping lots of sawdust and nailing down plywood is considered "On Holidays"

TPBM has been to the hospital recently.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 29, 2010)

No, thankfully. Seen the inside of Hospitals too much so far in my lifetime!!!

TPBM is having a hard time concentrating today!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2010)

Not really...

TBPM is a scatterbrain...


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sorry...What were you saying?

TPBM is too.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2010)

Not usually...

TPBM lacks common sense...


----------



## Pong (Mar 30, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM was with the military once.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2010)

No....

TPBM does not have a camera...


----------



## Pong (Mar 30, 2010)

Have one.

TPBM is not into card games.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 30, 2010)

Au contraire. Five card stud anyone? 

TPBM likes playing cards, too.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2010)

Do every now and again...

TPBM prefers board games...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nope, a little Poker once and a while. 

TPBM is having a hard time staying vertical today, SNORE!


----------



## Pong (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM would love to blow something up today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that sounds like a good idea!!

TPBM has a target or subject for this blowing up exercise!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2010)

Can think of a few things, used to blow up some of my old shitty Airfix models back in the day along with bottles of water (put a mini stick of dynamite in the water and put a golf ball on top and see how high you can get it)...

TPBM thinks blowing up Airfix models is sacrilege...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 31, 2010)

If we were talking Hasegawa, yes. Airfix: Almost, but not quite. 

TPBM can come up with some better examples.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 31, 2010)

Never blew up a plastic scale model, but sent a few balsa/tissue flying models down in flames. It's more fun to set a
cherry bomb in a flying model using a lit cigarette to set off the fuse.

TPBM's lawn needs cutting.... like mine does.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

Already done!

TPBM lives in an apartment and has no lawn to cut!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nope, plus the grass up here in the frozen tundra has not started to grow yet.

TPBM is going on vacation soon and will tell us thier plans.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry, have no plans for a vacation. 

TPBM just came back from a few days off....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2010)

Sort of been on holiday the last month. Been in Tignes/Val D'Isere skiing everyday and doing some 'work' to ensure free skiing...

TPBM feels that you can never get enough holiday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh absolutely! more is always better!!

TPBM does not like there 9 to 5 job...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 2, 2010)

I could think of better things to do with my time.

TPBM has a Boss that needs an adjustment in attitude.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't have a 9 to 5'er, and don't have a boss. I think I'm in the "retired class"

TPBM is looking forward to a beautiful week-end, weather-wise....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 2, 2010)

Not bad, a little colder that it's been the last week, but still above freezing.

TPBM is in need of some rain in thier neck of the woods.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2010)

Getting snow instead not that we need it or rain...

TPBM hates rain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't like it much but wish we would get some every now and then,,,

TPBM is a Manchester United fan.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry... never heard of them (or it).

TPBM wears tee shitrs and jeans most of the time....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM doesn't...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2010)

T-shirts yes....jeans no. shorts most of the time...

TPBM thinks wearing shorts in the winter is a bit odd...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2010)

See people do it every now and again and would agree it is odd in colder climes but fine weather the winters are milder...

TPBM would agree with that assessment...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sure.

TPBM thinks people that insist on wearing blacks socks over blindingly white, untanned legs in shorts should be locked up.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm used to it, my grandfather does it all the time! I just hope I don't ever...

TPBM is embarrassed all the time by their family.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 5, 2010)

No.

TPBM will tell us what he/she's currently reading.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 5, 2010)

A book titled They Also Serve, by John B. Henkels. About a P-47 Armorer in the European Theater of Operations. Slow read so far.

TPBM is a slow reader.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2010)

Not usually, generally read quite quickly, especially if it is a book I enjoy and can't put down...

TPBM generally finds there are a lot of books that they can't put down...


----------



## KMeyrick (Apr 5, 2010)

Just about every book I pick up.... was actually up until 4 am this morning reading a book I couldn't put down- made for an intersting day at work on 2 hours of sleep!!

TPBM doesn't care for reading and thinks reading 'til 4am is nutso


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 5, 2010)

Quite the opposite - I love reading, and if a book catches my interest, I keep reading until I'm finished, or to the point where I can't keep my eyes open any longer. Sometimes I wake up in the morning with the entire side of my face buried in the book I was reading, when I went to bed. 

TPBM has done the same thing.


----------



## Pong (Apr 5, 2010)

Nope but the only book I nearly glued my hands on was the Chronicles of Narnia, didn't stop reading it from 7PM to 10PM. 

TPBM will tell us their favorite book to read over and over again.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2010)

"The Lady Be Good". Have read it over a dozen times.

TPBM with tell us their favrite book....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm, a hard one. Would have to say Richard Peck's "A Long Way From Chicago", though I think I'm a little old for that.

TPBM will tell us their favorite movie from the 1970s.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't think of one that I really like at the moment...

TPBM will say there favourite movie from each of the last 3 decades...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2010)

Not a movie goer, so I wait til they hit TV. I liked "D-Day"and "Midway". My favorite movie, of all time, was
"The Uninvited" which starred Ray Milland...... circa 1944.

TPBM does not like bananas...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2010)

I do like Bananas.

TPBM prefers Apples.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't mind them, but I dont' eat them often. 

TPBM favorite ice cream flavor is.....


----------



## conkerking (Apr 7, 2010)

... rum'n'raisin!

TPBM isn't looking forward to the hay fever season.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2010)

fortunately, I am not allergic....

TPBM wears glasses...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Only for reading.

TPBM is in the process of building something.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes... a debt-free household. Got a little inheiritance, and immediately paid off the house. Now my Navy retirement
check is mine !!

TPBM is already debt-free.....

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Apr 7, 2010)

Just the mortgage.

TPBM has a fish tank.


----------



## Pong (Apr 8, 2010)

Only once.

TPBM knows which country operates the most heavily modified Willys MB jeeps.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 8, 2010)

Liechtenstein?

TPBM will tell me if I'm right.


----------



## Pong (Apr 8, 2010)

No, I forgot to mention 'Currently Operating' and in civilian service. Sorry. 
Well the answer is quite obvious now. 

TPBM knows the answer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2010)

Nah, don't know...distracted...

TPBM is distracted too...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2010)

Not really...

TPBM regularly finds themselves getting distracted...


----------



## conkerking (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, no more than the next... what were we talking about?

TPBM thinks the NHS is great.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 8, 2010)

Eh, I have no idea what that is. 

TPBM knows what NHS is.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope, can't be stuffed looking it up, so.....

TPBM will have to tell me....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2010)

National Honor Society? 

TPBM is a stargazer.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM follows their horoscope...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope, even if I did beleive I don't want to know what the future holds for me.

TPBM has had thier fortune told.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope. Non-superstitious.

TPBM is following the Masters.

(NHS = National Health Service, btw)


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope.... I did hear on the news Woods was two strokes behind the leader....

TPBM is a "duffer" ....

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Apr 9, 2010)

From Wikipedia:

Duffer may refer to:

Duffer (Narnia), invisible dwarfs in the Chronicles of Narnia. Er... no
In Australian English, a cattle rustler. Not stolen any cows lately
an oaf  Debatable.
Related to the above, the word has been used in Australia as a description for dags.  i.e. bits of sheep poo? Don't think so.
In Chess terminology, a weak player. Rarely play chess. So by defintion, yes.
A brand of clothing.  I have one of their shirts.
In Golf terminology, a below average player. Most definitely. Unlike current Masters leader Lee Westwood, who is from my neck of the woods. Top lad.
Duffer,an Italian rock-punk band. Never heard of 'em.

Take your pick!

TPBM is a pretty handy golfer though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2010)

NAGA (Not A Golfers @rsehole)

TPBM is the same!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2010)

Pretty much, messed about a bit on the course when I was younger but never took it seriously...

TPBM hates Golf...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2010)

Not into it at all...

TPBM is sick to death of hearing about the Tiger Woods Bullsh!t...like me...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep, who isn't...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Pong (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, I am getting tired of this Tiger Woods fiasco.

TPBM once drank a lot of energy drinks and went hyper.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2010)

Nope not into Energy drinks...

TPBM has a large garden that they tend o regularly


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nope, don't do gardening, no time.

TPBM idea of gardening is sitting on the porch watching the grass grow with a thier favorite beverage in hand.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2010)

Pretty much...

TPBM actually takes gardening seriously...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nope, Sorry.

TPBM will give me ideas and what to cook in camp next week while on vacation. Other than the normal Hamburgers, Hotdogs, Bratwurst...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2010)

Some game meat perhaps?

TPBM thinks that would be a good idea...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, already had an Elk Roast on the list. Sliced up into steaks cooked on the grill served with sliced fried potatos and onions.

TPBM thinks that sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 12, 2010)

When's dinner?

TPBM prefers more mundane fare!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2010)

Nope, nothing wrong with a good bit of game meat...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## smackers (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree with that.
TPBM will disagree


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2010)

Nope, no disagreement...

TPBM is a vegetarian


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2010)

No, never will be either...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 13, 2010)

You know it. Meat, it's what's for dinner, veggies are what my dinner ate

TPBM is waiting for something to come in the mail.


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep. Still waiting on that letter from Ed McMahon.

TPBM knows better.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep, better luck playing the Powerball Lottery

TPBM has never won anything in thier entire life.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2010)

Gambling wise no as I don't really gamble, sports wise though I have one a couple of things...

TPBM played a lot of sports in their school days...


----------



## Pong (Apr 14, 2010)

Not too much sports, play more of our ol' Filipino street games. (_Luksong Baka_ or leap frog to you guys, is my favorite as well as _Patintero_. )

TPBM doesn't play too much sports.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2010)

Not any more...slowing down a bit...

TPBM shoots hoops in there spare time...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2010)

Nope, more likely to play a bit of rugby...

TPBM would be too...


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 14, 2010)

I didn't even play Rugby when I was young and my body recovered from abuse quickly. I ain't about to do it now!

TPBM Prefers another sport.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2010)

Nope, rugby, bit of cricket and football (soccer) and that is about it for me...

TPBM played more unusual sports...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2010)

Nothing unusual about baseball. Too short for basketball, too small for football, so I settled for baseball.

TPBM is an avid fisherman...

Charles


----------



## Pong (Apr 15, 2010)

Nope, and where can you go fishing here? Would have to go at least up north or down south to do that.

TPBM has recently gone fishing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2010)

Not done that for many a blue moon...! 

TPBM follows the Icelandic volcano erruption(?) on the news....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2010)

Briefly, following the disruption it has caused as my brother is travelling today...

TPBM hasn't noticed anything to do with the Icelandic eruption...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2010)

Heard about it, but don't watch much news anymore as it just gets me too annoyed and agrevated.

TPBM is currently living in a state of confusion.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2010)

Not really...

TPBM generally doesn't quite realise completely what is going on...


----------



## Pong (Apr 16, 2010)

Volcanic ash canceled around 6,000 flights according to CNN.

TPBM knows more about this.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

Nope, just know it's causing big problems...

TPBM won't be affected by the goings on in that part of the world....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2010)

Not just yet the volconic ash is most effedting the eruopean area.

TPBM makes his own breakfast....

Charles


----------



## tonyb (Apr 16, 2010)

Actually I hardly ever eat breakfast (bad habit)
TPBM has no idea what Vegemite is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh yes I do!

TPBM doesn't though!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh yes I do, have never had the "pleasure" of consuming it though.

TPBM prefers to eat clean dirt than Vegemite.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

properly applied to toast, I'll take the Vegemite!

TPMB has his or her toast dry...


----------



## smackers (Apr 16, 2010)

Nope, have to have Utterly Butterly at least. Vegemite is a bit rare in this country though it can be got (Asda @ Portrack Lane in Stockton-on-Tees used to have it stocked), and it's quite often cheaper than Marmite for the same amount despite the distance it travelled to get there.

TPBM is not in Europe


----------



## Pong (Apr 17, 2010)

Frickin Southeast Asia.

TPBM lives in North America.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2010)

Nope...Down Under!

TPBM has made an Igloo before...


----------



## conkerking (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah... cheated and used a sledge to support the roof though.

TPBM likes curry sauce on their chips.


----------



## smackers (Apr 17, 2010)

Love curry sauce on chips.

TPBM has made a bivouac.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep, quite a few times, can't recall any of them being particularly comfortable nights though...

TPBM enjoys a bit of camping...


----------



## conkerking (Apr 17, 2010)

Used to do loads in my younger days. Like my creature comforts too much now.

TPBM has an interesting scar.


----------



## smackers (Apr 17, 2010)

Lots of scars. One on forehead and wrist aswell as a deformed rib cage from when i fell out a bedroom window at 3 years old or so, another on the forehead from a car accident, several on the top and back of my head (still covered by hair but gradually becoming more visible) from fights in my teenage years, a scar still slightly visible on my wrist caused by policemens bracelets (handcuffs) and a couple of scars from hospital operations carried out namely a foot op and apendix removal.
All very interesting.

TPBM likes their Mother in Law


----------



## Pong (Apr 17, 2010)

Uh? 

TPBM likes to get out of the house.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2010)

Nah..stay at home kinda guy....

TPBM has repainted their house recently.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM likes redecorating...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2010)

If buying new kinds of beer or bourbon, then yes.

TPBM now understands how "Smackers" got his nic


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM will explain...


----------



## smackers (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't actually know why myself and have long lost contact with the people that first called me it but the nickname has stuck.

TPBM hasn't tried Chinese food


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2010)

Au contraire..... I would eat it three times a day if my missus would let me. I mean.... the Chinese do !!

TPBM is a meat potatoes kinda person....

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes I am!!!

TPBM is a vegetarian


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Apr 19, 2010)

No! No! No! I wouldn't want to be either! 

TPBM likes a lot of beef.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know about a lot, but I like beef. Get it is all beef hotdogs, hamburgers, meatballs. etc.

TPBM is taking the day off, today...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2010)

I wish!

TPBM has Long Service Leave owing and will tell us how much!


----------



## conkerking (Apr 19, 2010)

Through ten years of slavish devotion to my employer I earned an extra five days a year. Not too shabby.

TPBM will tell us which was the last hotel they stayed in.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 19, 2010)

hmmm, I think it was the Venetian in Las Vegas.

TPBM has worked at an oil refinery


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2010)

Nope....

TPBM has working in somewhere strange/unusual and will explain it...


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 19, 2010)

Nope. Ordinary run of the mill gigs for me.

TPBM loves their job.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't have one to love ! I am retired !!

TPBM likes to talk on the phone...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2010)

Not overly but do it when I have too...

TPBM prefers texting to phoning...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2010)

When I got something to say I rather say it than press buttons...

TPBM still has a big stash of records....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 20, 2010)

Only a few 45 RPM's.... do have quite a few 8-track tapes tho.....

TPBM doesn't remember 8-track tapes...

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Apr 20, 2010)

I was very young, but I do...

TPBM's family had a radiogram


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2010)

Can't say that I can remember if we did or not, although I suspect that is because I am too young...

TPBM family did have one though...


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 20, 2010)

Nope. But had a "Hi-FI" record player that was about as big as a deep freeze.

TPBM remembers those days.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, I do... back then it was the height of cool to own a "music centre". And I bought my sister the first "Now That's What I Call Music" on vinyl for Christmas.

TPBM will tell us the first record they ever bought.


----------



## smackers (Apr 20, 2010)

The first record i actually bought was "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" by Tight Fit 

Heres nostalgia for someone, my parents stereo was smaller than this though not by much -










TPBM knows someone with a vintage stereo


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2010)

Got a couple lying around the house although not as old by the looks of things as that one...

TPBM also has random old electronics lying around their house...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 20, 2010)

yep...have a "tube" tester that my dad used for fixing radios and TVs. also have an old Sure microphone suspended in a circle housing with the 4 springs. 

TPBM remembers "Fizzies"


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2010)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM will explain what "Fizzies" are...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 20, 2010)

that might have been a toughy...for non US folks. Fizzies were a tablet like an non medicine alka-seltzer but flavored. you dropped them in a glass of water for a delicious ( NOT) drink. the root beer was the only one that pretty good...
TPBM remembers watching B&W tv


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 20, 2010)

Eh no, but I have seen a few old B&W movies. I think the first one I saw was A Night to Remember. 
TPBM is hoping that the Spartan will win against the Samurai on tonight's Deadliest Warrior.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2010)

Not that bothered to be honest...

TPBM doesn't watch much TV...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a few favorites, but really don't watch too much TV. Not a sports-fan, maybe that's why.

TPBM is waiting for the rain to stop....

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a cloud in the sky! 

TPBM is enjoying unseasonably warm weather like I am.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope....just enjoying the sun!

TPBM isn't half as plowed as I am.....:Lol:


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope. That is one vice that I've given up for the most part.

TPBM has been on a bender in his day.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, who hasn't...

TPBM is one who now tries to avoid going on benders...


----------



## smackers (Apr 21, 2010)

Been tee-total for over 7 years now, had quite a few lost weekends when i was younger.

TPBM has drunk themself sober


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 21, 2010)

not sober....but did drink myself STUPID! where's the asprin?

TPBM has today off


----------



## Pong (Apr 22, 2010)

Not really.

TPBM has a hangover!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope...not me!

TPBM has seen a show called MXC (Most Extreme eliminations)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM has and will explain the concept of it...


----------



## smackers (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a US version of what we Brits know as Takeshi's Castle but it was re-edited so there were teams instead of individuals competing and the final round where they stormed the castle was never shown.
IMO the Brit version voiced by Craig Charles (from Red Dwarf) was far more comical.

TPBM has mingled with someone famous


----------



## Pong (Apr 23, 2010)

Burt Reynolds!!!  Nope, just someone that looks like him!

TPBM thinks that BVR kills are quite dull and boring. (I do. )


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2010)

Effective ...yet unseen...mmm could be boring

TPBM can't see without glasses


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 23, 2010)

Nope. I just use drug store readers so far.

TPBM has perfect eyesight.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2010)

Pretty much...

TPBM has very bad eyesight...


----------



## conkerking (Apr 23, 2010)

No, pretty much perfect.

TPBM rides a motorbike.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2010)

No..

TPBM loves the sound of a Harley Davidson


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2010)

Don't mind it...

TPBM would much rather hear a Merlin (or any other WW2 era aircraft engine) than that of a Harley Davidson...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 25, 2010)

there is nothing like the sound of a merlin, throttle to the wire winding flat out screaming across the deck....real music. but the sound of an old "Bonney" warms my hear too...but not as much.

TPBM hador has an old triumph, norton, or bsa


----------



## ccheese (Apr 25, 2010)

Nope. Never been on a motorcycle. However, I do own a Piaggio motor scooter. Can't beat that 90 MPG.

TPBM is glad the rain is over...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2010)

Still in the air around here at the moment, looking forward to when it goes away though...

TPBM is always pleased when the rain lets up and is replaced by sunshine...


----------



## conkerking (Apr 25, 2010)

Apart from one short sharp shower, we've had glorious sunshine all day.

TPBM prefers rain to wind.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2010)

Depends how strong the wind and whether it is a cold wind or a hot one but generally would still rather have wind than rain...

TPBM is looking forward to the summer...


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 25, 2010)

Mmmmm yes, more motorcycle trips, long and short rides.

TPBM likes motorcycles, too.


----------



## smackers (Apr 26, 2010)

Had quite a few hairy moments when i owned one, had to be so alert all the time due to ignorant car drivers but yes i like bikes. Prefer the all year round comfort of a car nowadays though.

TPBM has done sea fishing


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2010)

No haven't...

TPBM doesn't eat seafood


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2010)

Not a huge fan...

TPBM likes nothing better than a nice piece of fish...


----------



## conkerking (Apr 26, 2010)

Well given the choice of fish or, let's say, sex, I'd take the latter, so while I do like a nice piece of fish your statement is inherently flawed. Sorry to be blunt about it, but there it is.

TPBM thinks there is nothing worse than a smart arse.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah an arrogant, codescending smart arse!!!! Got one at work, I'd like to put my foot where his mouth is!!!

TPBM agrees that the world would be a much nicer place if you could kick the living daylights out of the a$$holes of the world.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM is one of the assholes of the world and doesn't think that, that would be a good idea...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 26, 2010)

98% of the time i dont think i am or hope i am not. but i do reserve the god given right to be one that other 2% as the situation warrants ( mainly meeting someone who is an ******* 98% of the time). 

TPBM has been to central america


----------



## Pong (Apr 27, 2010)

Haven't been that far.

TPBM is into tanks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2010)

sometimes... prefer aircraft!

TPBM is into Ships...


----------



## conkerking (Apr 27, 2010)

If there's planes parked on 'em.

TPBM can juggle.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2010)

Not really, generally I fail miserably...

TPBM has a party trick...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2010)

Er.... No?

TPBM is a practical joker


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 28, 2010)

At times

TPBM has tried one of those exploding cigars


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2010)

Can't say that I have...

TPBM has and will describe their experience...


----------



## Pong (Apr 28, 2010)

Wouldn't want to do that...I remember that episode in CSI: New York with the exploding cigar that killed a guy..

TPBM has or would like to fire a minigun. (I know I would. )


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 29, 2010)

I wish! but was a class 3 dealer.....full automatic firearms. GE (we bring good things to light) miniguns are awesome. been to a couple MG shoots....biggest things there were a couple ma duces....and a boy's anti tank gun ( also a 50cal ) but alas no GE. german MGs freaking ROCK!!! should have got a 42 when i had the chance...sigh.
TPBM.....has rock and rolled and burned a clip or 2 in full auto....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2010)

no...wouldn't mind though!

TPBM has never fired a gun of any description...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2010)

Wrong, fired a couple, ranging from air rifles/pistols through .22's up to shotguns. Would of had the opportunity to fire a .275 Magnum (elephant gun) in South Africa a couple of years back but missed out on that 

TPBM has yet to fire a gun but would like to...


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope, fired an Sig 9mm, MP5 and a .223.

TPBM hates guns.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope, I think I need a few more of them actually.

TPBM has been hypnotized before.


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope. Tried, but couldn't.

TPBM has, though.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope, never tried to be

TPBM is still hungry after eating lunch


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM has a mild case of WODS (Warmed Over Death Syndrome)!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM is a hypochondriac...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope....

TPBM is in a cranky mood today......


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep, today, yesterday, the day before that and the day before that!!!!

TPBM has spent weeks in a foul mood before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2010)

Not really.....

TPBM is working through a 'Honey Do' list....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2010)

Nope!

TPBM has at least one DVD box set and will tell us what it is...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2010)

Why Band of Brothers of course

TPBM owns a different Box set of DVD's.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2010)

Not really, Band of Brothers is pretty much the only one I have...

TPBM has a large collection of DVD's...


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 30, 2010)

Indeed....Just in time for Blue Ray!

TPBM has already bought a BlueRay player.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2010)

Nope not yet, haven't got an HD ready TV yet either (watch most TV/movies on my computer anyway)...

TPBM is the same (without BluRay + HD TV)...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2010)

Correct!

TPBM has not had their morning coffee yet...


----------



## Pong (May 2, 2010)

It is 6:00 in the evening and I don't really drink coffee, or any other hot drink.

TPBM has heard and has news about this undetonated car bomb in New York.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2010)

No missed the news...

TPBM has an update...on the bomb situation...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2010)

Nope....just heard about it myself.

TPBM wish that the bombs would go off, when the w*nkers was building them.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2010)

Would certainly simplify things in most cases...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 2, 2010)

yes i do....and that usually does happen ( underground explosives factory blowing up by an OOOPS!)

TPBM has seen the movie 'the hurt locker"


----------



## conkerking (May 2, 2010)

Yeah I have, I thought it was very good. So did the Academy, obviously.

TPBM has seen Katherine Bigelow's other Meisterwerk, Point Break, and thinks it's, like, awesome, dude.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2010)

Haven't seen it yet, will certainly look out for it now...

TPBM has seen both films and thinks both are excellent...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 2, 2010)

yeah they both are good flicks ... almost 20 years apart. 

TPBM has a mask of a president or prime minister <<<< once you see point break you'll understand


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2010)

Nope...don't.

TPBM has a Halloween mask though!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 3, 2010)

Nope, haven't done Halloween since I was in Grade School.

TPBM owns an ABBA album on cassette.


----------



## diddyriddick (May 3, 2010)

Nope. Traded all my LPs and cassettes in years ago for CDs.

TPBM is a dedicated audiophile.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2010)

At certain times I certainly can be...

TPBM isn't a music lover...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 3, 2010)

sorry, i am....except for certain genres.

TPBM plays or has played a musical instrument...


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2010)

Never was really particularly musical, that was for my brothers, I just listened to it...

TPBM also isn't musical/plays an instrument...


----------



## Pong (May 3, 2010)

Oh, no, no, no. Play a bit of guitar, but always find our melodica quite fun.

TPBM failed in art class.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2010)

No actually passed that one...

TPBM still uses a razor to shave...


----------



## conkerking (May 4, 2010)

Thrice daily.

TPBM has more than one pet.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 4, 2010)

Nope, no pets unless you count random spiders and bugs that seem to always be present in the house.

TPBM has figured out what women are all about and will tell us in one short sentence.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 4, 2010)

themselves and changing men into what their idea of "a man" should be.

TPBM has decided never to get married but would rather rent not own!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (May 4, 2010)

To late to say "never" in my case, but yes...I like the idea of renting.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## gumbyk (May 4, 2010)

As a friend of mine says..
If it flies, floats, or f***s... RENT IT!!!

TPBM disagrees


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 4, 2010)

Sure, but either way you are always paying for it, one way or the other

TPBM thinks that was a pretty male chauvanistic of me to say.


----------



## conkerking (May 4, 2010)

Yes, that's absolutely disgraceful, and you should be ashamed of yourself.

TPBM agrees that the reason that women have smaller feet than men is so they can get closer to the kitchen sink.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2010)

I'm not saying...not while the Missus is in close proximity...

TPBM thinks Diet coke is cool...


----------



## diddyriddick (May 5, 2010)

Don't know about cool, but I do drink it.

TPBM doesn't drink much soda.


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2010)

Not too much...

TPBM enjoys a good glass of wine often...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 5, 2010)

wine, pretty much anything with alcohol i like....some of it doesnt like me tho.

TPBM is going to celerate cinco de mayo..


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM will...


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2010)

Nope.... What's to celebrate ?? The fifth of May happens every year !! (So does the 4th and 6th).

TPBM is a lefty....

Charles


----------



## Pong (May 6, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM IS a lefty....


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2010)

Certainly not...

TPBM wonders if there are in fact any lefties on the forum...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2010)

No I don't wonder....I am one..... 

TPBM thinks the year is passing too fast.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2010)

Not really. And I'm a lefty as well, not politically, but handed

TPBM was/is a Hippie.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 6, 2010)

Not a chance. I'm old but not that old

TPBM has eaten alligator


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2010)

Not alligator but I have had Crocodile which I assume is very similar in taste/texture...

TPBM has had both and will confirm that they do indeed taste similar...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2010)

Nope, have had neither. Would like to try them though.

TPBM will tell us the most exotic thing they have eaten.


----------



## diddyriddick (May 6, 2010)

Rattlesnake...Unless you count that goldfish in college....

TPBM also did stoopid things in college.


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2010)

In French Morocco the arabs have a stew called "cush-cush". It's made from camel and other things, including fermented
potatoes. Two bowls and you are on your can !!

TPBM is a Sinatra fan....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2010)

Bit before my time so not really...

TPBM prefers the music of yesteryear to that of today...


----------



## conkerking (May 6, 2010)

Oh yeah. I reckon at least half of the contents of my iPod is from before 1980.

TPBM voted today.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2010)

Yep, I did...

TPBM is watching eagerly for the result...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2010)

No....fraid not.....

TPBM is playng Golf Saturday morning....


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2010)

Nope, not a "duffer". I will be at the flea market, tho..... selling trees and plants...

TPBM goes to flea markets and yard sales...

CXharles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2010)

Nope, got enough stuff I should sell at a garage sale already sitting in my own house.

TPBM has big plans for the upcoming weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2010)

Not really...

TPBM is following the Twenty20 World Cup in the West Indies...


----------



## diddyriddick (May 7, 2010)

The what?

TPBM is also an ugly American.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2010)

Nope...

The Twenty20 World Cup is one of the world cups that are in Cricket (wasn't expecting an American to understand )

TPBM is willing to attempt to explain cricket to an American...


----------



## conkerking (May 7, 2010)

Not a chance, mate, life's too short.

TPBM thinks that baseball is basically rounders.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2010)

Well it is, isn't it? Except the ball is pitched slightly quicker than your average rounders game...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

Seems that way...

TPBM isn't a fan of baseball...


----------



## rochie (May 8, 2010)

not really
TPBM wonders what i've got cooking at work right now


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

Ok I'll "Bite" What?

TPBM is interested too!


----------



## rochie (May 8, 2010)

i'll forgive you for that "joke" mate !
ok cooking now i have red cabbage cooked in apple and cranberry juice, pigs cheeks, duck legs and i also have a stock pot on the go

TPBM loves pigs cheeks !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

Pass on that thanks....

TPBM would like a nice juicy steak about now...


----------



## diddyriddick (May 8, 2010)

You have no idea! Growing up in Texas, I got spoiled on good steaks. Here in NC....Well, they do pork products ok.

TPBM knows what I mean.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2010)

Yep, had plenty of good teaks in my time...

TPBM has as well but will never get sick of them...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2010)

Never!

TPBM slept in till after 10am today...


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2010)

nope was at work at 8 am

TPBM has never worked on a sunday


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

I've worked too many Sundays and holidays...

TPBM has never worked on Christmas eve or Christmas day.


Wheels


----------



## bobbysocks (May 9, 2010)

i wish! get them off only when they happen to fall on my regular days off....about once every 6 years.

TPBM works an afternoon or evening shift.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2010)

Have worked both in the past...

TPBM works shifts most of the time...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2010)

Nope, no shifts....

TPBM has worked in a morgue


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2010)

OMG no. I couldn't ever do that.

TPBM killed a snake this weekend.


----------



## Pong (May 10, 2010)

Uh?

TPBM has a typewriter.


----------



## ccheese (May 10, 2010)

Actually, we have three, all in good working order. We have two IBM Selectric II's and an IBM Selectric III. My wife uses
them for dues cards and invitations.

TPBM did not learn to type in school.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2010)

Did a bit of typing at school but mostly taught myself...

TPBM also taught themselves how to type...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 10, 2010)

did...from using computers. 

TPBM remembers the first calculators


----------



## ccheese (May 10, 2010)

Yea.... they were called Comptometers. They had 100 keys and a hand crank. That was back in the early '50's (and before). 
Check it out here: Comptometer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 10, 2010)

TPBM thinks TPAM forgot something


----------



## bobbysocks (May 10, 2010)

i know he did. got so excited about comptometers i guess.

TPBM will enlighten the rest as to what TPA TPAM forgot


----------



## Pong (May 11, 2010)

Frickin comptometers! 

TPBM is Charles!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM is pleased with the events that unfolded in London today...


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2010)

Don't know whether that's good or bad. Time will tell I guess.

TPBM is not having a good day...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (May 12, 2010)

Au contraire...its FRIDAY!!! and its almost over...oh happy day.

TPBM likes hockey


----------



## Pong (May 12, 2010)

Haven't watched a game so can't say anything...

TPBM was in the baseball team back in high school.


----------



## ccheese (May 17, 2010)

Never made it to high school.... I'm the original dummy, quit school in the 7th grade.

TPBM (Bucky or Lucky) is glad to see the forum back up.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2010)

Absolutely....glad to see the forum back up!

TPBM has been in withdrawl over the past couple of days....


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2010)

Nope, managed to fill my time with doing other things...

TPBM also managed to take their mind of the forum being down for the last couple of days...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2010)

Yeah...got on with some other stuff...

TPBM has a DS XL...?


----------



## Pong (May 18, 2010)

Nothing special, just broadband. (Should I mention quite SLOW broadband.)

TPBM remembered the days of Dial-Up which had an average speed of 56k.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2010)

Remember the days when it was 26.5kbps (when I was in Africa 5 years back). Now that was slow internet...

TPBM thinks they would struggle with the internet now if they were still on dial up...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 18, 2010)

oh i would. started game play and with dial up...useless.

TPBM's first computer processor was a blazing 125ghz or less ( mine was 96..haha)


----------



## conkerking (May 18, 2010)

Dunno... I had a Sinclair ZX81, what did that have?

TPBM once did this

10 PRINT "TPBM'S NAME"
20 GOTO 10


----------



## bobbysocks (May 18, 2010)

Sinclair ZX81 looks like it was a 325mhz...very close tho. as for 

10 name
20 goto 10 

it looks like it is old X basic lauguage i did that on a teletype in 74

TPBM remembers when computers were a novelty


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2010)

Not really, been around them most of my life...

TPBM remembers the time before computers...


----------



## Pong (May 19, 2010)

Born back in the 90s so it was the digital revolution, but my grandpa does. Going at 81 and still using his typewriter!

TPBM hated having to type in commands with DOS back then.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2010)

Didn'y bother me.....

TPBM is spoilt by todays new fangled gadgets....


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2010)

Not really, quite enjoy using most of them...

TPBM tries to avoid the latest gadgets...


----------



## ccheese (May 19, 2010)

You are correct. I'm not one of these people who have to have an I-phone or an I-pad or the latest of everything.

TPBM has not been in a hospital in a long time...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2010)

Only for visiting. Had not had a sleep over for about 13 years now.

TPBM used to play with a slingshot


----------



## Pong (May 20, 2010)

Grandpa has one, but now that you mention it I will play with that thing when I go to their house. (As long as my irritating little cousin is not around.)

TPBM was born around the time of Apple I.


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM was an early adopter of a computer...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

No..bit slow on the uptake....

TPBM will be watching the Soccer World cup next month...


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2010)

Not doubt will watch bits of it...

TPBM will say who they will be supporting at the World Cup...


----------



## N4521U (May 21, 2010)

Is there a World drinking contest??????? Where?????
TPBM wants to be part of the contest too!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

Oh, I would like to be part of the contest but not the one you are thinking about...

TPBM just wants to compete.....in something!!


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2010)

No.... I'll pass. Getting too old to compete at anything !

TPBM likes heavy metal music....

Charles


----------



## mikewint (May 21, 2010)

not a snowballs chance in hell, heavy metal and music are an oxymoron
TPBM likes acrobatic stunt flying after a heavy meal


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2010)

Oh man, I once had a dozen deep fried artichoke hearts before flying home in an Eagle with an aerobatic instructor. We did rolling horizontal loops like the Rayban team. Holey sh!t. Didn't puke tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TPBM wants to sky dive, NAKED!


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2010)

Oh man, I once had a dozen deep fried artichoke hearts before flying home in an Eagle with an aerobatic instructor. We did rolling horizontal loops like the Rayban team. Holey sh!t. Didn't puke tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TPBM wants to sky dive, NAKED!

Damn, now why did it do dat?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2010)

Not friggin' likely.....

TPBM doesn't like the naked skydiving business either.....


----------



## conkerking (May 22, 2010)

I can't say that it appeals...

TPBM has been bungee jumping (naked or otherwise)


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2010)

Something I plan to do but haven't done. Won't be doing it naked though...

TPBM has done something similar (bungee/skydive etc) naked...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2010)

Closest I can get was water skiing in the nude - though it was not intentional and did not occur until being dragged through the water at 1000 mph

TPBM had made the mistake of not letting go of the ski line in a timely manner as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2010)

Er...no, never tried that one....

TPBM has been hit by a car....and will tell us the result of their encounter....


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2010)

So far I have managed to avoid it...

TPBM has been in a car crash...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 23, 2010)

nope just bumper thumper or 2...now, my wife's totalled a car or 2 in her time.

TPBM has had a wife or child who has done the same


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 24, 2010)

Nope, I like to crash my own vehicles;( I've been in two major car accidents and one motorsycle accident. Have the scars and aches and pains to prove it. 

TPBM has more aches and pains than they care to think about.


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2010)

Thankfully not...

TPBM has many aches and pains and will say why...


----------



## Catch22 (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, arthritis in my knee which seems to just like to act up randomly (and very frequently), and my back is starting up!

TPBM doesn't have any aches and pains though.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 24, 2010)

suprisingly true...thank god.
TPBM works out every week


----------



## B-17engineer (May 24, 2010)

If you consider running and sit ups?

TPBM does the same


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2010)

Nope... used to. Fat slob now.

TPBM uses two screens for their computing.


----------



## Catch22 (May 24, 2010)

Sometimes. If I'm designing something or making a website I do.

TPBM wouldn't be able to keep track of two screens.


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2010)

Manage alright, generally run my desktop and laptop next too each other. Been meaning to go dual screen on my desktop for the sake of it but there isn't really room for a second screen plus the fact I don't really need it...

TPBM struggles to keep track on one screen...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 24, 2010)

dont struggle..but have to use 2 to keep track of things at work. but only have one at home...
TPBM doesnt have a flat screen monitor on their computer


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2010)

Nope I have one, although it is pretty old now (about 5 years)...

TPBM is looking forward to the Football World Cup next month...


----------



## conkerking (May 24, 2010)

Oh yes. *Eng-Er-Land!*

TPBM is an American and will be watching his team's opening game with interest.


----------



## Catch22 (May 24, 2010)

Nope, and not much of a Soccer/Football fan (but become one during the WC), and since Canada's team is, well, not so good from what I know, I pull for Germany.

TPBM doesn't cheer for a team from Europe.


----------



## ccheese (May 24, 2010)

You are correct. Heck, I don't even cheer for one in the USA..... Not a sports fan....

TPBM likes to paint....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2010)

Nope. But my youngest boy does and is rather good at it.

TPBM has freguented a 'lady of the night'.


----------



## ccheese (May 25, 2010)

Not in a very, very long time. I paid for it, too, with frequent visits to sick-bay.

TPBM likes to shoot skeet....... (but his wife don't know how to cook it !)

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2010)

Never tried it...

TPBM has been involved in street racing...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 25, 2010)

Oh yeah. If your my age, 43, and from Dallas, you know all about the races on Harry Hines and Galloway back in the 80's.

TPBM loves working on cars


----------



## mikewint (May 25, 2010)

Yes i do but not the "not made to be fixed by american fingers or tools rolling computers" we now drive. i've a ford V-10 and could not even find the spark plugs. turns out they're buried in the heads and need a special tool to even get to them.
back to an earlier post, naked skydiving, seems a plus to me, an extra control surface!
so, TPBM likes naked motorcycle riding


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 25, 2010)

Umm, no. Certain body parts I would rather not get road rash on in case of a naked motorcycle accident

TPBM is in the middle of a heat wave in thier neck of the woods.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2010)

Was, now back to the usual cold wet miserable weather...

TPBM is experiencing similar weather...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 25, 2010)

nope a very nice day indeed. hope the memorial day weekend weather is as nice.

TPBM is planning to go away for the holiday


----------



## B-17engineer (May 25, 2010)

What holiday....... We have memorial day but I get one day off and thats hardly enough time. Maybe visit an American Legion post and talk to vets? 

TPBM has done that before.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 25, 2010)

No, should have though.

TPBM has a song stuck in thier head and doesn't like what they are hearing!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2010)

Thankfully I haven't...

TPBM is glad Buck didn't mention a song by name that they would now have had stuck in their head...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2010)

Yeah....that can be a real pain....

TPBM listens to music on the radio at work...


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2010)

Do not work...... [unofficially] Retired. Do listen to the radio at home, tho...

TPBM is working on a vegetable garden this year.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2010)

Don't have green thumbs....

TPBM would like to go back in time to aspecial event....what would that be??


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2010)

Yep, there would be a couple of events too, D-Day being on of them...

TPBM would also want to time travel...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2010)

Yes...I certainly would....

TPBM has a flower garden in there front yard...


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2010)

Well there is a couple of flowerbeds but not really a flower garden...

TPBM hasn't got a garden...


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2010)

Au Contraire, my friend. Flowers in the front and veggies on the east side of the house.

TPBM owns a two wheeled vehicle...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM uses the bus to get to work...


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM walks to work...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2010)

Nope, again!

TPBM rides trains a lot...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM rides the bus a lot...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM has taken a ride in a Gondola?


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 1, 2010)

cant says i have....
TPBM has been in a canoe or kayak


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep, quite a few times...

TPBM has been white water rafting...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2010)

Nope, never have...

TPBM likes mushrooms....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2010)

Some kinds...

TPBM is a vegetarian...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope....a meat man...

TPBM always has desert after a main meal...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope..... not a sweets eater.

TPBM is the one with the sweet tooth....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 2, 2010)

dang skippy i am. chocolate...sugar...oh yeah.

TPBM just had something sweet to eat


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope, try to keep that stuff to a minimum.

TPBM counts calories and has trouble counting that high lately!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2010)

Can't say I've ever counted calories, just eat a balanced diet...

TPBM has never counted calories...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2010)

You are correct. I'm 5' - 5" and weigh 130 lbs. I don't think I need to .....

TPBM is on a diet .....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2010)

Nope....no diet....

TPBM has ceiling fans...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2010)

Sure I do

TPBM has eaten an Elvis sandwich - peanut butter and bananas


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2010)

Nope, 1) sounds Disgusting and 2) don't like peanut butter...

TPBM has tried one and enjoyed it...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nope, don't they fry it like a grilled cheese sandwich too?

TPBM has an ailment that refuses to go away.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2010)

Thankfully not...

TPBM has never had any broken bones...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2010)

Not true..... both ankles... at the same time !

TPBM has big plans for the week-end and will tell us about them....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 4, 2010)

I have relatives and friends children that are graduating this weekend so I have 4 different graduation parties to go to.

TPBM is REAL busy at work.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't be REAL busy when you don't work. I'm un-officially retired.

TPBM likes pickled hard boiled eggs and beer....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't say that I like the first part but the second is OK...

TPBM isn't a fan of beer...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

not really....

TPBM prefers spirits...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope... not a drinker anymore...

TPBM is looking forward to a home cooked chicken dinner, today.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2010)

Not today I don't think, later in the week probably...

TPBM is looking forward to a good roast dinner tonight...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 6, 2010)

Probably just a sandwich

TPBM went swimming this weekend


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 6, 2010)

nope i was home and it rained like crazy...
TPBM has been camping in the rain ( unintentionally)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep, unfortunately...

TPBM won't go out camping if the forecast is for rain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2010)

Nah no camping in the rain!

TPBM chews gum regularly...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 7, 2010)

Not really. Makes my jaws hurt.

TPBM has at least 1 cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 7, 2010)

never got the taste for coffee or beer... tea and spirts.

TPBM cant function without a caffeine fix in the morning


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 7, 2010)

Some mornings I need a Caffeine fix, others I do not.

TPBM spent a whole lot of money this past weekend!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope, currently saving...

TPBM is also trying to save money at the moment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2010)

Would like to...but I have kids....need i say more?

TPBM wishes money DID grow on trees....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I certainly wouldn't mind if it did!

TPBM is glad money doesn't grow on trees...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 8, 2010)

Especially it they were Japanese Maples !

TPBM has brothers and/or sisters....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2010)

only brothers......

TPBM is an only child...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2010)

Nope, 2 brothers...

TPBM is an only child though...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nope, two sisiters.

TPBM is the Black Sheep in thier family.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 10, 2010)

no sheep in my family...that is one state over. 

TPBM has livestock and doesnt get romantically involved with them


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't have livestock and don't get romantically involved with them either...

TPBM has done in the past and isn't ashamed to admit it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2010)

Say what!

TPBM is'nt going there either...!!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 11, 2010)

Nope... I'm a city boy, remember ? Livestock, indeed !!

TPBM lives in a big city....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2010)

No, in the suburbs. Need to move to the boondocks as soon as that Lottery money comes through.

TPBM knows how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM has conducted some research on the above statement and will tell us how many licks...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 11, 2010)

Havn't had a Tootsie-Pop in years. I guess it depends on the size of the tongue !

TPBM runs around the house barefoot.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2010)

Have been known to in summer...

TPBM also goes around barefoot when possible...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 12, 2010)

Nope ! Don't do it indoors or outdoors....

TPBM has brown eyes....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 13, 2010)

nope hazel....
TPBM reads magzines on a regular basis.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2010)

Not really...

TPBM reads a lot of books...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 14, 2010)

Unfortunately no, I'm a notoriously slow reader.

TPBM buys Playboy Magazine for the articles.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2010)

Nope, pictures perhaps but not the articles...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont think I have ever bought one

TPBM remembers playing hop scotch as a kid


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2010)

Played a little bit...

TPBM struggles to remember much these days...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep... in my age group it's called "CRS".....

TPBM is having a bad day....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 15, 2010)

Have had better, have had worse. I'd say a middle of the road day.

TPBM didn't fill out thier U.S, Census form completely this year.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2010)

Nope, don't have to do one...

TPBM doesn't have to do one either...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 15, 2010)

no such luck...they got me.

TPBM wants to retire in another country


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, a land of twins and WW2 aircraft. I call it Valhalla.

TPBM would not mind either.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2010)

mmmm...sounds ok!

TPBM is relaxing....like me!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM is stressed...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't you know it!!!! I'm turning 67 soon.
TPBM is too young to know fear!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2010)

Wouldn't class myself as young these days....

TPBM is the no fear youngster...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2010)

Youngster??? brrraahahahahahaa. Yeah! I wish.

TPBM feels older than dirt


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 16, 2010)

At the moment I do. 

TPBM has the cure for Older than Dirt Disease.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2010)

You mean they have found a cure ? [Other than dying, that is !] Not too many of you lads can qualify for
the Older Than Dirt Club.... Me and TO are charter members.

TPBM doesn't worry about getting old.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2010)

Not particularly, there is nothing you can do about it so just live with it...

TPBM agrees with that...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 16, 2010)

certainly i do agree. age is all in your mind...ok in your joints too.

TPBM was hippee ... speaking of joints...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2010)

Nope

TPBM has had a flat tyre recently


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nope, had a big nail stuck in one tire though. Only a matter of time till it went flat. Replaced all four as they were getting pretty well worn and the shop wouldn't patch the nailed tire.

TPBM needs to do/get some car repairs done.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM enjoys working on their car(s)...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2010)

I will work on it, but I don't enjoy it like I used to.

TPBM isn't wearing socks


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I am, but they only go up to the ankle.

TPBM has been to North Carolina and has seen Bigfoot.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes I've been to N. Carolina and no, I have not seen Bigfoot.

TPBM wears flip-flops most of the time...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2010)

Nope not for a while....

TPBM uses lots of Tomato sauce when eating...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2010)

If you mean Katchup, only on Hamburgers and Hotdogs.

TPBM puts Ketchup on thier Steak.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 18, 2010)

not on steak...just about everything else. A1 on steaks...

TPBM is going to fire up the grill and cook out tonight


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep, tonight the Grill, and tomorrow the Smoker. 

TPBM will suggest a beverage to keep my hydrated while I tend to the meat smoker tomorrow


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2010)

A beer of some kind, either microbrewery or a nice German/Czech lager (or a nice red wine)...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## smackers (Jun 18, 2010)

Being in Minnesota it's likely to be something like a Cold Spring or Schell beer although i'd recommend anything alcoholic.

TPBM is not going to be relaxing this Fathers Day


----------



## ccheese (Jun 19, 2010)

Have no plans for Father's Day. Cut and edged the lawn yesterday, so don't have to do that. Maybe I'll just
take it easy for a day.

TPBM doesn't have any children ....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2010)

Not yet...

TPBM has many children...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 19, 2010)

Only two, Charles Jr. who is 52 and Wanda Jean who is 48.

TPBM prefers winter sports....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2010)

As long as it doesn't rain....

TPBM likes their water sports!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 20, 2010)

I like to swim, but that's all....

TPBM, being a dad, is taking it easy this Father's Day...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2010)

I will when it happens....

TPBM doesn't need a reason to take it easy....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 20, 2010)

every chance i get to relax i take.

TPBM enjoys being outdoors...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM enjoys being indoors...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 20, 2010)

No.. prefer being outdoors with my trees and plants.

TPBM does not smoke cigarettes/pipe/cigars....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2010)

Will not smoke cigarettes. Have been known to smoke a cigar or shisha occasionally...

TPBM is on a diet...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2010)

Should be....

TPBM should be too!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't need to be on one. I'm 5' - 5" and weigh 130 lbs.

TPBM is excited about something.....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2010)

Yup. Sent an application today for a job, where my old boss had a chat with the new boss and put in a good word or two for me. New boss is positive already, but let's see if our expectations and demands meet up. 

TPBM enjoys the sunshine today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2010)

didn't get out in it....by the time I got out it was overcast.....

Hope the job application goes your way Maria!

TPBM will be spending time at the beach next weekend...


----------



## Tomahawk101 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very unlikely

TPBM is a mega-fan of the Halo game series


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 21, 2010)

Never played them

TPBM doesn't play computer games


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 21, 2010)

nope, spend my nights in the virtual skies dogfighting.

TPBM has flown for real


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh yea... many times.

TPBM has a birthmark....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 22, 2010)

A small one on my forearm

TPBM wishes they had super powers


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Who wouldn't? 

TPBM collects comic books.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM is a collector of something and will say what...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 22, 2010)

nothing to any great degree....

TPBM had a crappy day at work!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't work. I'm [un-officially] retired.

TPBM is a Celine Dion fan....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 22, 2010)

*dryly* It'll be a cold day in _hell _before _that _happens...chick pop, _ugh_!
AC/DC, Rammstein, Deep Purple, Zep and Stevie Ray Vaughan, please!

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM doesn't mind 'chick pop'...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 22, 2010)

eewww no way!! classic rock, acid rock, metal, indie.

TPBM loves classical music


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2010)

Having been born in the early 30's, I'm addicted to the "big band" sound. Nothing...no one, no group will ever change
that. Some of the names that Maria mentioned, I've never heard of. 

TPBM thinks I live on another planet....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 22, 2010)

Au contraire, CC - I like the big bands too.  

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2010)

Agree with that!

TPBM hates politics...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't hate it, but it is tiring sometimes

TPBM has tried anchovy pizza before.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nope, and probably never will.

TPBM thinks Shrimp and/or Pineapple on Pizza is just wrong.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM will say the worst/strangest pizza topping they've had...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 23, 2010)

Never did a "strange" topping. I lke the garbage pizza's.... everything but anchovies...

TPBM speaks more than one language.....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 23, 2010)

i speak 2 languages quite fluently English and Profane  ......in the process of learning spanish. 

TPBM used to speak another language but has forgotten most of it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep, Kiswahli (lost almost all of it) and French (which I can just about still speak but not as well as before)...

TPBM can't speak another language other than their native one...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2010)

You are correct. I know enough phrases in other languages just enough to get into trouble.... or to find the men's room.

TPBM is sweltering in the heat, today....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

YES!

TPBM has 10,000 posts


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2010)

Well I did at one point but not anymore...

TPBM is willing to admit their addicted to the forum to some degree...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2010)

D E F I N A T E L Y !!! I really enjoy the place and the people.

TPBM has made a lot of friends on the forum....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2010)

Certainly a few...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd like to think so.

TPBM goes nuts without getting on the forum at least once a day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah...get a bit antsy if I don't get a fix...

TPBM has had a busy week and looking forward to the weekend...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, he week has been a bit busy. The yard, the garden, the house-work, you know. Quite tiring, ole boy !

TPBM likes to take walks with his girlfriend/missus...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, I would if I had a wife or missus. 

TPBM sometimes feels like stuck up the river in a rowboat with only one oar and it's cracked!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2010)

yep know that feeling....

TPBM would like to be abducted by Aliens..... I'm thinking Jan would be a starter...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't say I really would...

TPBM thinks they have been abducted by aliens at some point in their life...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2010)

Nah.....

TPBM knows Morse Code.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 28, 2010)

Nope. Have no reason to know that.

TPBM had a fantastic weekend


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2010)

Not really, miserable football results and didn't do much else...

TPBM had a poor weekend...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 28, 2010)

nope. it was fair.

TPBM is going to an airshow soon or has been to one recently


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2010)

Been to one recently

TPBM has a headache


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2010)

Thankfully not...

TPBM is tired of the vuvuzelas...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2010)

Wish they would shove 'em where the sun don't shine....F*cking IRRITATING NOISE!

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely. Shows how much the host nation cares.

TPBM likes salt on their watermelon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2010)

Nope, just like plain...

TPBM isn't a fan of watermelon...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 29, 2010)

no love it. especially crushed and chilled watermellon juice by itself or with a touch of rum or vodka. try it.

TPBM has


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2010)

Once or twice, it is pretty good...

TPBM enjoys the mix of alcohol and fresh fruit...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2010)

In what measures.....

TPBM wants to know too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Indeed!

TPBM do not drink _or_ smoke....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't smoke....occasional drink...

TPBM is addicted to both....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2010)

No sir. I don't smoke, but I do enjoy a drink in the evenings.

TPBM has been to Africa


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2010)

A few times (nearing double figures)...

TPBM would like to go to Africa...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2010)

Been there.... North Africa, anyway. From French Morocco to Libya.... back in 1954-55.

TPBM likes to grow things....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2010)

nah, not a green thumb type....

TPBM has a jungle sized garden.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2010)

Not really...

TPBM has a swimming pool...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2010)

Nope, but I have an open invite to my neighbor's.

TPBM likes to wear flip-flops...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2010)

NEVER! I loathe flip flops and that terrible sound they make.

TPBM agrees with me


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, I do.... People don't realize how they hurt their feet with those things...

TPBM is trying to solve a problem....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2010)

Several actually and not having any luck figuring them out.

TPBM knows all the answers, or at least thinks they do.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2010)

If I don't know it.... it ain't worth knowing !!

TPBM thinks I'm daft !

Charles


----------



## Pong (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't think so.

TPBM has no work today.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 2, 2010)

nope...have the day off then 2 weeks vacation in Belize!

TPBM loves the Caribbean...islands or mainland


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't know...havent been there...wouldn't mind going though!

TPBM has never left their state...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2010)

If you mean the State of Confusion, then yes I've never left it. I have left my home state on several occasions.

TPBM plans in eating, drinking, and being merry this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2010)

Probably none of the above. I may go to the Fleet Reserve Ass'n picnic, but that's a maybe.

TPBM remembers ABBA....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 2, 2010)

do and try hard to forget them....

TPBM has been to a rock concert and will say who they saw


----------



## Pong (Jul 4, 2010)

Ugh, what the hell am I even going to watch here?

TPBM played sandlot baseball back in the day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2010)

Nope....

TPBM loves contact sports...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM is a fan of more mundane sports...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes.... I prefer baseball or auto racing to football, basketball, soccer.

Isn't NASCAR a contact sport [at times] ?

TPBM is enjoying this week-end holiday ...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2010)

No holiday here....although I am on holidays....

TPBM has no holidays till christmas...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2010)

Not sure yet, no plans anyway...

TPBM has their holidays all planned out...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 5, 2010)

Nope. Don't make plans, take things as they come and do things spontaniously.

TPBM is very proud of something and will tell us what...

Charles


----------



## Pong (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll just say I'm proud that I'm the only know in this town that is into military aviation and baseball. Everyone else is too busy with basketball and that irritating Justin Bieber.

TPBM thinks that Justin Bieber will disappear from the radar in 12 months or less. (To tell you who he is, he's this annoying kid that makes every thirteen year old girl scream like he's part of the Beatles.)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 6, 2010)

I sure hope so.....

TPBM likes boy band music (would ya admit it if ya did?)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2010)

No! 

TPBM has an extensive library of Records...the vinyl type...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 6, 2010)

Nope.... got a few 45 RPM's, but nothing bigger. Got more 8-track than 45's !!

TPBM is too young to remember 8-track tapes......

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2010)

More than likely, used tapes but they had more than 8 tracks on them...

TPBM remembers the days of gramophones...


----------



## Pong (Jul 7, 2010)

No, grew up in the age of CDs, which are said to be outdated and downloads are more popular. What a bunch of crap.

TPBM has a few cassette tapes that play faster than normal (I do!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah...think the tape player is on the fritz...

TPBM wears gloves when it's cold


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM doesn't have to wear gloves where they are because it never gets cold enough...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2010)

Not very often...... I do wear gloves when driving the scooter.

TPBM has a pair of snowshoes...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2010)

Nope, ski-boots but not snowshoes...

TPBM does have a pair of snowshoes...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2010)

Uh boots? 

TPBM knows what snowshoes are and owns them..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 7, 2010)

I know what snowshoes are. Don't currently own a pair, but plan on making some before the snow flies.

TPBM thinks it would be easier just to buy my snowshoes.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 8, 2010)

Depends on your ability to bend the wood and weave the center. A good pair is about $130.00 [usd]

Harrison: snowshoes enable a person to walk on deep snow withough going knee deep... see the attached
pic...

TPBM thinks Harrison is putting us on...... "uh boots ?"

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2010)

Not sure, youngsters these days 

TPBM has been to a Threshing Show?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM has been to an agricultural show...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope....haven't

TPBM doesn't like Friday night sports


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't care for too many sports, regardless of what night. It use to be boxing on Friday night,but I guess that's
changed.

TPBM carries a lucky charm...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, but I carry a knife and haven't been attacked by any maniacs so maybe that counts as a good luck charm?

TPBM also carries a knife wherever they go.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2010)

Not really...

TPBM doesn't ever carry a knife...


----------



## Pong (Jul 10, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM (Assuming he/she is a baseball fan) thinks that two inside the park home runs are rarer than no-hitters.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

Pass.....

TPBM has a better idea on the baseball issue....


----------



## Pong (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay, I bet two inside the park homers are rarer than no hitters.

TPBM can easily answer this: Spain or Holland in the World Cup? (I'll go with Holland, a totally random guess.)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

Prefer Holland/Netherlands

TPBM has wireless internet


----------



## ccheese (Jul 11, 2010)

Nope.... have a four port *wired* LAN, hooked to a fiber optic cable.

TPBM doesn't believe the German octopus.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2010)

friggin' trick photograpy!

TPBM wached the World cup final and was happy with the result...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2010)

I watched most of it.... thought it was boring. Would like to have seen the Dutch win, just for Marcel's sake.

TPBM wonders what's in store for the German octopus, now that the World Cup is over. He's out of a job !!!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 12, 2010)

One word, Sushi !

TPBM is getting ready to attend an airshow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2010)

Not any time soon...

TPBM has already been to more than one airshow this year...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2010)

Nope... havn't been to any 

TPBM has the new iPad...

Charles


----------



## Pong (Jul 13, 2010)

Heck no.

TPBM was not happy with the outcome of the World Cup .(I wasn't. Grrr... )


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2010)

Would have preferred Netherlands...

TPBM thought Germany would make the final.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 13, 2010)

Not being a fan of soccer, I didn't give it that much thought til the final game. Would like to have seen the Dutch
win, but ..... oh well !

TPBM likes to watch old movies...

Charles


----------



## Pong (Jul 14, 2010)

Yup!

TPBM has fair weather in their territory.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2010)

Nope, rather [email protected] at the moment....

TPBM needs to service their car.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 14, 2010)

Probably, the "Service Engine Light" keeps coming on. Hope it's just a dirty air filter.

TPBM does much of thier own auto repairs.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2010)

Not really, some basic bits but nothing major...

TPBM is sitting inside watching the rain fall...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 14, 2010)

Nope, hot and dry here.
You guys sure wouldn't make much as a replacement for aforementioned octopus! 

TPBM has been out for a swim today.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 14, 2010)

Nope.... didn't make it to the neighbor's pool, today. Too busy cleaning up outside.

TPBM needs to cut their lawn...

Charles


----------



## Pong (Jul 14, 2010)

No lawn, just an asphalt street and a 30 foot tree in front of me.

TPBM eats a lot of food but barely gains weight. (I do!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2010)

wrong!

TPBM has hollow legs when it comes to food...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope... I know my limits...

TPBM knows the next line to this song: "There stands me wife, the idol of me life, singin'......"

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 15, 2010)

....in the rain, just singing in the rain"

TPBM thinks this is correct


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope. TL.... you blew that one. The next lnes is, "roll or bowl a ball a penny a pitch".

TPBM knows the name of this tune: "Stop ramblin', stop your gamblin'; stop staying out late at night".
"Go home to your wife and family; stay there by the fireside bright"

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2010)

Nope...sorry...

TPBM will provide the answer....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM is Charles and will provide the answer...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2010)

Nope 

TPBM needs to be Charles...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 16, 2010)

How true, how true..... The song is "Goodnight, Irene" [or Irene, Goodnight"]

TPBM is not a US citizen...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 16, 2010)

Correct.

TPBM is born somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nope, born and raised in Minnesota, but now live in the State of Confusion.

TPBM is my neighbor


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't think so...

TPBM wasn't born either in Europe or the States...


----------



## Pong (Jul 16, 2010)

Yup!

TPBM knows what happened to loomaluftwaffe.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM does know...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2010)

No idea......

TPBM wonders where other forum members, whom have dropped off the radar, have gone....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2010)

Sometimes...

TPBM doesn't concern themselves with where forum members have gone too...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2010)

Some I do, like 'Wildcat'. Others that I havn't gotten to know, I don't...

TPBM lives near a beach.....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2010)

No, but there are a couple within 5 hours drive.

TPBM has lived on the beach before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2010)

No...be a problem when the tide came in....

TPBM has an electric blanket on their bed...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 18, 2010)

Negative. I don't use them

TPBM need to paint something


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM has some decorating to do...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2010)

(  Nice Wayne.)

Yup, one more room to go.

TPBM is taking a lazy day today.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 18, 2010)

nope, back at work...

TPBM has something exciting planned for when they get home


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2010)

Am home, nothing exciting planned...

TPBM has had a boring weekend...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 19, 2010)

Actually, no. Drove a Hyundai to Salisbury, Maryland for a local dealer, and brought one back. Got quite a bit
of work done around the yard and garden, too.

TPBM is looking at an easy work-week....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

No work at all....Holidays!

TPBM is retired


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2010)

Well..... sort of.... I work DX'ing cars when they call me.

TPBM has a recent injury...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 20, 2010)

Just for a change, no. 

TPBM is busy cleaning up the house/apartment.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2010)

Got that finished. The ironing is next....

TPBM likes to putter in the garden...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2010)

Not overly...

TPBM is a keen gardener...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 20, 2010)

not yet...just getting back into it. veggies are best that way.

TPBM is looking forward to going out on a boat.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2010)

Nope.... last time I went for a "boat-ride" it lasted a little over six months, and took me all through the Mediterranean.

TPBM has brown eyes....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2010)

Nope....Blue.

TPBM has the Brown?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2010)

The brown? I do have brown eyes though...

TPBM has one eye a different colour from the other one...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nope, both are bloodshot though!

TPBM has not been getting enough sleep lately.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh yes I do. The doc has me on Tamazepam because of insomia. I usually get a good six or seven hours of
[my wife sez] coma-like sleep.

TPBM has high blood pressure.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM suffers from arthritis...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2010)

Ah yes, dear old "Arthur". Gets me in the base of the spine. Kills me when the temperature gets down around freezing.

TPBM owns a two-wheeled vehicle...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yup!

TPBM would love to own a classic British motorcycle...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 22, 2010)

i do own one...a 76 bonne in a million pieces but its still a triumph.

TPBM has a norton


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM wishes it was Christmas already...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 22, 2010)

Christmas is not one of my favorite holidays ! I would like to see some cooler weather, tho.

TPBM ice skates, in season....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 22, 2010)

Can't do it so I stay off of them

TPBM has an ex wife


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 23, 2010)

nope same wife for 34 years....

TPBM has been married longer


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2010)

Nope, has never been married.

TPBM has, though.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep.... this December 17th it will be fifty-five years. Hope for many more !!

TPBM is a vegan.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, hell no!!!! I've said it before and I'll say it again, if the good Lord had not intended for me to eat animal he wouldn't have made them out of meat!!!

TPBM is craving a big Steak dinner all of a sudden.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2010)

Yum!..Yes!

TPBM likes their meat still Mooing....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2010)

Pretty much, has too look at the side salad and want to eat it ...

TPBM doesn't like their meat rare...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 24, 2010)

not too much blood...med rare.

TPBM has decided on a completely different course of direction for the remainder of their life..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2010)

Nah.....

TPBM has dressed up as Father Christmas


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't say that I have...

TPBM has...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 25, 2010)

nope...never have

TPBM is so busy at home they need to go to work to rest!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)

I wish!

TPBM needs some time off....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2010)

doing that already!

TPBM still uses candles occasionally...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 26, 2010)

Sure do.

TPBM put insoles in their shoes


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2010)

Nope....

TPBM adds ice to most of their drinks...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 26, 2010)

I like ice in all my drinks !

TPBM prefers chocolate over vanilla

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 26, 2010)

chocolate is my favorite food group...

TPBM does care for sweets


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2010)

Certainly don't mind them...

TPBM tries to avoid sweets if possible...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep, am able to for the most part.

TPBM is worn out form thier weekend activities.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2010)

Nope keep the activities to a minimum...

TPBM would like to walk the Great Wall in China.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, keep those dang Mongolians from knocking it down.

TPBM watches South Park regularly.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2010)

Watch it everyone now and again...

TPBM prefers Family Guy to South Park...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't watch either one. Don't like comedys or sitcoms. I like something where guys carry guns are are not afraid to use
them. NCIS and NCIS (Calif) plus "The Unit" are favorites. I'll watch "Boston Legal" once in awhile.

TPBM is an "Ice Road Truckers" or "Swamp Loggers" fan !!!

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 27, 2010)

nope...they dont interest me. more a military/history channel or something light.

TPBM once was in law enforcement or still is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM has a family member in Law enforcement...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2010)

Not in law enforcement but a couple of relatives are lawyers ...

TPBM also has family members who are lawyers...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2010)

Nope..... only three college grads..... nobody "professional".

TPBM attended college...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, one Sememster of College, then determined it was not my thing. Two years of Tech School after that.

TPBM thinks College degrees are over emphasized.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't know...don't have one...

TPBM didn't go to college


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope, went through University...

TPBM is planning to go to college/university...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope, I tought we answered that question already

TPBM thinks 99% of politicians are crookeder than a dog's hind leg.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2010)

No doubt...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2010)

Big Yuppers on that one!

TPBM has a garden.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM has a dog.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope..... a pet rabbit, "Buddy"

TPBM has tropical fish in the house....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

Not a one...

TPBM has a bird aviary


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM doesn't have any pets...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

No, no pets.....

TPBM has enough pets to start a Zoo....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2010)

Only if Spiders and Centipedes in the basement count as pets

TPBM has a phobia of some sort.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes.... it's called Nyctophobia. And it's not a joke....

TPBM does not like green vegetables...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

Avoid them as I can...

TPBM is a vegetarian...


----------



## Pong (Jul 31, 2010)

Noooooo.

TPBM is older than 20.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2010)

Just a little bit.....

TPBM is still in school...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2010)

Just finished university so not anymore...

TPBM misses being in school...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

I never knew how good I had it.

TPBM has not gotten a speeding ticket in a long time.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 31, 2010)

Been about two years, or so. Had the charge reduced to "driving with improper equipment" in court. The speedometer,
in my truck, was 13 MPH off at 60 MPH.

TPBM speeds, just doesn't get caught....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2010)

Not me....don't go looking for trouble...

TPBM attracts trouble like moths are attracted to light...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2010)

Nope.... avoid trouble every time I can...

TPBM has never been in police custody [i.e. arrested]

Charles


----------



## Pong (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep, and not planning to be in either.

TPBM has served in Law Enforcement!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2010)

Only as a member of the Armed Forces Police, in NYC. Not really what you'd call "Law enforcement"

TPBM is watching it rain, like me....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2010)

No not raining anymore....

TPBM is sitting out in the sunshine...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2010)

Nope, sitting inside avoiding the rain...

TPBM is doing the same...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 2, 2010)

it's 10:30pm here, and I'm not at the poles, so it's night

TPBM plans to start the second Korean war.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2010)

Not if I can avoid it... the first one was enough for me.

TPBM will tell us the last line of their national anthem, in thier native language.....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2010)

"Play Ball" 

TPBM thought that was funny too.


----------



## Pong (Aug 3, 2010)

Whut? 

TPBM has socked someone in the face.


----------



## sabrina (Aug 4, 2010)

Not yet, but none of you guys live in my area. Hit people in other places though.

TPBM has taken more than a few hits in the face.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2010)

No only once.....didn't like it much...

TPBM has been in some serious brawls...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nope, but have had some close calls. Closest calls were usually at Hockey Games, imagine that 

TPBM thinks Hockey was invented to give players something to do between fights?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2010)

Have never watched a hockey game.... like soccer, could care less.

TPBM is not wearing socks ....

Charles


----------



## sabrina (Aug 5, 2010)

Still in my work uniform so yes....

TPBM wears socks and sandals together.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't own a pair of sandals. Always in tennis shoes.... with socks.

TPBM is not looking forward to today....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2010)

Today is over, here!

TPBM has been in an ambulance...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM seems to find themselves in an ambulance fairly regularly...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2010)

Not me, but "Paging Harrison, Paging Harrison"

TPBM is now contemplating a nice steak for dinner.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2010)

The thought has occured to me...... "a rib eye, medium....please..."

TPBM would like to join me.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2010)

Certainly wouldn't mind...

TPBM loves a good steak...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, I do, but we wound up with fried shrimp [from the gulf ?] tonight.....

TPBM sleeps in "the all-to-gether" [i.e. nude]

Charles


----------



## sabrina (Aug 5, 2010)

Sometimes, sometimes not.

TPBM does all the time.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2010)

TPBM enjoys life on the edge.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2010)

No....I might fall off.....

TPBM has snow on the roof...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2010)

Had snow on the roof but it is long gone now...

TPBM is wondering where summer is with all the miserable weather they have been having...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2010)

Unfortunately...months away....

TPBM still uses Windows XP


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2010)

I do in the laptop. IMHO it is the most stable operating system I have ever used. Have Vista in both towers.

TPBM suffers from flat feet....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2010)

Nope not me...

TPBM is the flat footed one...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2010)

Little bit...

TPBM has no medical problems...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 8, 2010)

Just high blood pressure, which is under control with medication. After you get over 50 or so, the doctor takes away
your salt and caffeine. Which, they say, is the cause of high blood pressure.

TPBM is going to hit the pool today.

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 8, 2010)

i wish! but not a chance...

TPBM is stuck at work inside..


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 8, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM is, though.


----------



## Pong (Aug 8, 2010)

Nopity.

TPBM is retired.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2010)

My body certainly is but the rest of me still has to work.

TPBM has sky dived before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2010)

No thanks...

TPBM has and enjoyed it....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope. Exploding kneecaps and leg parts flying all of some field somewhere is not my idea of fun.

TPBM likes a good flirt with death every once and a while.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2010)

Every time I cross the street ! That's as close to 'flirting with death" as I'm going to get. Lived too long to be
that foolish.

TPBM wears a shirt tie to work..... [Ladies on the forum ignore this]

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 9, 2010)

only if i wear long sleeves do i have to wear a tie....so its short sleeves all year round!

TPBM also wears a uniform to work


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2010)

Just dress casual unless I'm going to be on the manufacturing floor.

TPBM would wrather be on the floor then stuck in an office as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I sort of do a bit of both....

TPBM rides a pushbike to work regardless of the weather


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 11, 2010)

nope. too long of a ride.

TPBM knows a girl who dips snuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM knows someone how does...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)

Yup, and she is really attractive - a tad oddperhaps but attractive.

TPBM knows a few oddballs as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2010)

have to say not really.....

TPBM lives where the weather can turn very nasty, quickly...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh yes. The word around here is, "if you don't like the weather, wait ten minutes... it will change".

TPBM monitors the weather all the time.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nope, just when I look out the wndow.

TPBM is in dire need of an attitude adjustment.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2010)

No, I don't believe so. I'm in good spirits....

TPBM is going out drinking with the boys, tonight....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nope, gave up drinking as it causes too many issues with the medication I'm on.

TPBM is in the same boat as we.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2010)

Well.... yes no. Gave up drinking because I couldn't handle it, it was handling me.

TPBM has two left feet when it comes to dancing....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2010)

I wish I was that good!

TPBM has eaten a squirrel before.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2010)

Not the whole squirrel, but I've tasted it. Too "gamey" for me....

TPBM has more than one pair of "flip-flops"....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope...only one pair rarely worn...

TPBM prefers sandals...to flip flops...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope, sandles and flip-flops are too hard on my feet.

TPBM prefers to go barefoot.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep, when possible...

TPBM does the same...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope.... when I was a kid my mother forbid it, even in the house. It carried over, 'cause my kids never went barefoot.

TPBM has big plans for working outside today...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2010)

Absolutely not...rained most of the day...

TPBM got sunburned today!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2010)

Not yet.

TPBM is tired of rain because it means cutting the grass even more.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope, it ain't growing....

TPBM has a ride on mower


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope, just a push one...

TPBM does have a ride on mower...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2010)

I presume you mean a riding lawnmower. Yes, I do, a "Snapper".

TPBM has had a busy day and is quite tired....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2010)

no can't do much with a fractured rib...

TPBM has never broken a bone...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2010)

Only my arm...

TPBM has yet to break a bone...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 15, 2010)

none as of yet...and its not for the lack of trying either.

TPBM has frequent flyer miles at the emergency room


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope..

TPBM works with horses


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM has a horse...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM once dated a plus size woman.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope..... I always liked them small. Edna Mae weighed 98 pounds when we got married.

TPBM knows "what they say" about a big woman....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2010)

Tell me.....Tell me...

TPBM wants to know too...!


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 17, 2010)

not particularly...

TPBM has square danced...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2010)

Never tried it..

TPBM is closet ballet dancer....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2010)

Undoubtedly ... not

TPBM enjoys a good dance now and then...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope..... As least not the way they "dance" today. I wanna hold my gal nice and close !

TPBM has a pair of cowboy boots in his/her closet...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2010)

Er...No I don't...

TPBM would have liked to be a cowboy....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2010)

No, as a kid I always wanted to be a "hit man". At that time I thought it was really cool to commit a murder and get
away with it. Glad I outgrew that.

TPBM saves something unusual....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2010)

No, not really. 

TPBM remembers Sergeant Frank Drebin, Detective Lieutenant Police Squad.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2010)

Nope... name doesn't ring a bell with me. However, it does with

TPBM...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 20, 2010)

wow...that is open ended and i deny everything!!! i didnt do it. you cant prove it. and i will never do it again
TPBM has been in or sat in a warbird!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

No.....

TPBM knows someone who owns a warbird...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2010)

No, but I have sat in a C-47 and took a 15 minute ride. And Frank Drebin is the charactor played by Leslie Nielson in the Police Squad TV Series and The Naked Gun Movies.

TPBM has driven a race car.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

no haven't...

TPBM has been to a movie theatre recently and will tell us what they saw...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2010)

Haven't been for a while, will probably go and see The Expendables (2010) when it comes out here...

TPBM has already seen it and will give a review...


----------



## Pong (Aug 20, 2010)

Nah. Not going to the theaters anytime soon. My sister is going to see _Inception_ but I only want to watch Nolan's next _Batman_ film.

TPBM has watched _The Dark Knight_ and can't wait for Nolan's final film on Batman.


----------



## conkerking (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah I have, saw it on IMAX which was a jaw-dropper. Not busting with impatience for the next one though, when it comes it comes.

TPBM has seen Toy Story 3 and loves it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2010)

haven't seen it....

TPBM has never seen a film on Imax


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2010)

Seen probably 5 or 6 imax movies

TPBM has seen more..


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2010)

Nope only twice a long time ago...

TPBM is Going out on a cruise today.......?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2010)

Nope, went to the steam rally instead...

TPBM has had an interesting day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2010)

Wouldn't say interesting but kept busy....

TPBM works on weekends..


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2010)

Not usually but I did today, handy bit of extra money...

TPBM also works weekends occasionally...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 22, 2010)

only sundays....

TPBM has a regular 9 to 5... monday through friday job


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2010)

Only in theory

TPBM has made his own soda before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes....many moons ago....

TPBM.....your favourite soda flavour?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2010)

Pepsi, please.....

TPBM can't wait for school to start....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2010)

No...thanks!

TPBM doesn't like mobile phones...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2010)

Can't say I don't like them, must say I would find it harder without mine...

TPBM doesn't have a mobile phone...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh but I do.... however, it does not take pictures, I cannot send or receive text messages, it has no games and does
not play music, nor does it go on-line. It makes telephone calls and that suits me just fine !

TPBM had a hard day and is very tired.....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Aug 26, 2010)

Nah, just enjoying the overcast weather.

TPBM thinks that the world has been going downhill ever since the end of World War II.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, starting in the late 50" and then the 60's at least.

TPBM is about ready to run to the hills.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2010)

Sh!t no....too far away...

TPBM jogs miles every week...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2010)

No jogging, but I put on many miles hiking in the woods and on the Archery trail every week.

TPBM has a posterior imprint in thier couch from excessive couch potatoism.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2010)

Nope, don't sit on the couch. However, my La Z Boy fits my butt like a glove.

TPBM walks to work......

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2010)

Nope, as that would make for one LONG day!

TPBM has tried water skiing before


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2010)

Nope...never tried it...

TPBM has spent a night in lock up...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2010)

Quite a few, during my drinking days. Always got out after I sobered up, tho...

TPBM has never been in jail.....

harles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't...

TPBM has been in jail...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2010)

Didn't we just discuss this in post 11922 ?


Wayne Little said:


> TPBM has spent a night in lock up...



Hugh is not awake yet..... Neither is...

TPBM

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh yes I am awake...for another hour or two....

TPBM buys Lotto tickets every week...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 29, 2010)

nope but thinking should start.

TPBM has won money on a lotto..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2010)

$350 once, beyond that's it's been $10 here and there

TPBM likes to gamble as well


----------



## KMeyrick (Aug 29, 2010)

Just because I live in Las Vegas, it doesn't mean I live in a casino 

I only gamble to get free drinks when the cocktail waitress comes around.

TPBM has a secret to tell


----------



## Pong (Aug 30, 2010)

Not that I can think of....

TPBM has lotsa secrets.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2010)

If I tell you I will have to kill you....

TPBM isn't interested in this outcome...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nope, don't want to be an accomplice.

TPBM thinks 3 day weekends should be the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 30, 2010)

is my norm. i work 4 10s and love it 

TPBM also has a sweet schedule


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2010)

Could say that, student life isn't all bad at times, particularly during the summer...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmmm, trying to remember those days.......

TPBM can't recall those days either


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2010)

Long gone....

TPBM has a better memory of those days long gone...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2010)

Seen as they are not long gone I do, but in some places that memory is patchy ...

TPBM is yet to undertake further studies...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 31, 2010)

Not currently.

TPBM is a closet Lady Gaga fan.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 31, 2010)

not in this lifetime...

TPBM sings kareoke...and will tell us their favorite song to sing


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2010)

No...No ...No Don't do bars, let alone kareoke bars..... As for a favorite song, I've always liked "You'll Never 
Walk Alone"

TPBM will tell us the last line of their national anthem in their native language....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't feel like typing a line from _Lupang Hinirang_. Just seems so...boring.

TPBM doesn't type too fast.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2010)

Pretty average....

TPBM would like to visit the Arizona Memorial...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 3, 2010)

Been there. For lack of better words, it was amazing.

TPBM has been there too


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2010)

No...want to though!

TPBM wears steel capped boots to work...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2010)

Nope.... tennis shoes.....

TPBM wears boots all the time.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2010)

Nope.....

TPBM still has a working black and white TV


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2010)

Not anymore...

TPBM is hungover...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2010)

No....not me!

TPBM is currently cultivating a hangover....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2010)

Nope..... that word is not in my vocabulary...

TPBM forgot to do something, yesterday....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't think so...

TPBM forgets to do things on a daily basis...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2010)

ADHD - it's my way of life

TPBM keeps "To Do" lists as well


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 5, 2010)

yes and my first ( and only ) line of my to do list is " make a to do list"

TPBM is extremely organized


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2010)

No but try to be...

TPBM did some work on their car today


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2010)

Nope, dealt with the aftermath of a car crash though as one of the guests at the place I work (local activity park) crashed their car on the way home into a gully (200ft down, pretty lucky they all got out alive)...

TPBM has also witnessed a car crash/aftermath...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2010)

No...not something I really wish to experience...

TPBM thinks the same


----------



## ccheese (Sep 6, 2010)

Only one I ever witnessed was a minor rear-ender. Saw lots of them after they happened. No a pretty sight.

TPBM is going to tell us the time and temperature where they live...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 6, 2010)

currently its 1614 and is mild ( nice ) around 70F

TPBM doesnt understand 1614


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2010)

Perfectly understood...

TPBM doesn't understand 24 hour clocks...


----------



## Pong (Sep 7, 2010)

Nah, understand it very well.

TPBM watches college football.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2010)

Nope not down here....

TPBM played college football...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM has more money than they know what to do with and needs my mailing address for sending the excess to.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2010)

Unfortunately not...

TPBM is running short of money at the moment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2010)

not really...but more would be nice...

TPBM has won big in the Lotto...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM has...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 8, 2010)

i wish.

TPBM goes treasure hunting and will tell us what they found


----------



## ccheese (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope.... no treasure, altho the story of the Lost Dutchman mine intrigues me....

TPBM knows the story of the Lost Dutchman mine.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2010)

Only heard of it, that is all...

TPBM will tell the story


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2010)

Can't say that I do know the story...

TPBM does know the story and will tell it...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 12, 2010)

there are several "lost dutchman mines" the most well know is supposedly the one deep in the mountians of arizona where a german immigrant found the mother lode and mined it. he kept its location secret. there are a couple stories of the"dutchman's" demise. in one, he was found dead with saddle bags full of gold. the other version is he stuumbled into town, again with sacks of gold, delerious with fever and subsequently died. since then thousand sof people have searched unsuccessfully for the mine(s). there are simular stories of mines in colorado and california.

TPBM owns a piece of gold


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2010)

I do...

TPBM hasn't got their own piece of gold...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2010)

A good book on the Lost Dutchman mine is "The Lost Dutchman Mine of Jacob Waltz" by T.E. Glover.

I do too. Bought two US $20.00 gold pieces in Canada when it was still illegal to own gold in the US.

TPBM is watching it rain...... like me....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2010)

actually it is raining now after a nice day....

TPBM wants the sun shining again....


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 13, 2010)

sun is shining. cool day but sunny.

TPBM hates to think snow will soon be falling


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2010)

Will be nice when it comes, miles better than torrential rain...

TPBM also has torrential rain...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2010)

Fortunately the US does not have a rainy or monsoon season, like the south Pacific does....

TPBM likes to cut holes in the ice to fish...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2010)

Always wanted to try, never have had the chance.

TPBM has fished in a thunderstorm.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM has a boat for fishing...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2010)

Not anymore. Sold it to a buddy and he has not kept it in running condition so I can borrow it;(

TPBM has more aches and pains that they can keep track of.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2010)

Got a couple of them at the moment, physio is easing them though...

TPBM is ache and painless at the moment...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 14, 2010)

no complaints from the old frame at the moment.

TPBM keeps themselves fit by exercise and good diet


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2010)

Certainly try too...

TPBM tries and fails miserably at the above...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2010)

certainly trying to play the game....

TPBM runs every morning...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2010)

Only to the bathroom !!! However. I do walk a lot...

TPBM has a pair of red shoes... (Oxblood counts)

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nope, no Red shoes here.

TPBM used to wear Leisure Suits (maybe still does)?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2010)

Nope, never owned one, altho I did want one.

TPBM owns his own tux ...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

Nope, I don't..

TPBM doesn't even own a Tie...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2010)

Au contraire, my friend. Have literally dozens, including bow times. I love them..

BTW, I have two tux's, and a white dinner jacket.

TPBM don't get out too much anymore to party....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep, that's me...

TPBM parties every Friday and Saturday night...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2010)

Nope..... just sit home and watch the tube. Usually go out for dinner, then back to the old grind.

TPBM is in a "relationship".....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

Only with my lovely wife...

TPBM works too much overtime...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 20, 2010)

not unless i really need the cash or have nothing better to do.

TPBM thinks they might start looking for a new job


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2010)

Nope... I am happily "semi-retired"....

TPBM is a "Redskins" fan.....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Sep 21, 2010)

Nah, ESPN hardly broadcasts NFL games here.

TPBM had a depressing day at work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2010)

Nah..it was an ok day....

TPBM plays golf every week...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2010)

Nope... not a "duffer"...

TPBM reads a lot....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2010)

On and off...

TPBM can't read without glasses...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2010)

Nope, manage fine without them...

TPBM wears glasses...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 22, 2010)

only in the past 6 years...that old age thing.

TPBM is starting to push 40


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm 44. That's pushing 40...HARD! 

TPBM is happy today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah!

TPBM was NOT happy today...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2010)

To early in the morning, mood could swing either way yet.

TPBM has misplaced something recently.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2010)

Only my mind..... I lose it every now and then....

TPBM spends a lot of time on Facebook....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2010)

Reasonable about of time if I'm not doing other things...

TPBM avoids Facebook and similar sites...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2010)

Yup, though I found it interesting connecting to a few old friends - I noticed a number of them lived at the place. Haven't been there in years.

TPBM had a kick a** day.


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 24, 2010)

not too bad. was off of work and that in its self makes it good.

TPBM is picking up a new hobby and will tell us what it is..


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2010)

No, got enough on my plate...

TPBM has an antique sword....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 24, 2010)

Nope.... two antique pistols, tho...

TPBM is a bow arrow person....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep, Longbow to be exact. Non of that high tech modern bows stuff for me.

TPBM is planning on escaping the rat race for a few days in the near future.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2010)

Nope ...

TPBM tires to avoid the rat race as much as possible...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 24, 2010)

get out of dodge every other week to decompress.

TPBM has a trip set up to enjoy the fall colors


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep, plan on spending the next for days strapped to a tree waiting for a Whitetail buck to wander by.

TPBM thinks I've lost a few marbles, is a few dishes short of a full set, has a screw loose, etc....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2010)

Whatever floats your boat...

TPBM does think Bucky is crazy...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2010)

Nah..... the lights are on, but nobody's home.

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2010)

He left the lights on....

TPBM is terrible with names but remembers faces...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2010)

Generally find I can forget both quite easily...

TPBM is good at remembering people...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2010)

Faces, yes. Names, no. And I have a hard time putting the face with a name.

TPBM has a honey-do list a mile long.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2010)

No...not at the moment...

TPBM didn't get enough sleep last night...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope got enough...

TPBM is an insomniac...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2010)

This is true. I take a sleeping pill every night. If I get four or five hours of sleep I feel blessed.

TPBM is a computer game fanatic...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 26, 2010)

enjoy a good one on occasion but not a diehard player.

TPBM is a night owl.


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 26, 2010)

Yup. Stayed up until 4:15 am to finish a book I had started earlier in the evening.

TPBM is the same way


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2010)

If it is a good book yes...

TPBM has a good book at the moment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2010)

I do...but I haven't started it yet....

TPBM agrees that you can never have too many books..


----------



## ccheese (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes.... just like you can never have too many Japanese maples....

TPBM is watching it rain.... like me...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2010)

Thankfully not at the moment...

TPBM is watch the sun shine...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 27, 2010)

nope. dreary here as well.

TPBM bowls


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2010)

Nope.
TPBM has also forgotten to turn in the company car before going home, once in a while...*goes red-eared*


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2010)

Can't say that have...

TPBM has gotten miserably lost before...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2010)

Not miserably.....?

TPBM has a GPS doo-dad in their car....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM relies on their GPS...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 28, 2010)

not particularly. have one but only use it on occasion.

TPBM can read a topo map with ease...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2010)

Mmmm.....don't have reason to read one at all...?

TPBM never gets lost, because someone always tell them where to go!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2010)

Generally don't get lost but also don't have someone telling me where to go...

TPBM is the person who tells everyone else where to go...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2010)

Nope... like to mind my own business....

TPBM plays tennis.....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 29, 2010)

nope...
TPBM knows what a slide rule is and knew how to use it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh it's been awhile, but I do still have mine.

TPBM remembers when electronic calculators came out.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah....have been around long enough...

TPBM is not having a 3 day weekend starting friday!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nope, just got done with a 4.5 day weekend. Have to save my vacation time for November.

TPBM is already thinking about Thanksgiving Dinner!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM has their plans already in order for Christmas...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Sep 30, 2010)

PLANS yes, anything done about them NO !!

TPBM takes a "hiatus" instead of being layed off.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2010)

sounds like a plan.. I think..

TPBM works from sun-up to sun-down...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM does work long days...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2010)

Esp this time of year with budgets and auditors to deal with.

TPBM would MUCH rather be playing outside right now.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

Nope, it's dark, windy and kucking fold! 

TPBM likes hot dogs.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't mind them, prefer them with real sausages to frankfurters though...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah...fair call....

TPBM has timber floors....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2010)

Assuming you mean wood flooring.... yes, in the living room, dining room and hallway. However the den and bedrooms 
are carpeted.

TPBM is a fan of "Ice Road Truckers"....


Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2010)

Not particularly...

TPBM isn't a fan of reality TV...


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Nope. 


TPBM...........is glad autum is near.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2010)

A-Fricken-Men!!!!!!

TPBM has had enough of the hot hot weather.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't, mainly because we haven't really had any here...

TPBM has also had a rainy summer...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2010)

We have definatey had our share of "more than enough" rain. It's raining as we speak !

TPBM needs a haircut !

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 3, 2010)

nope... just cut it yesterday as a matter of fact.

TPBM is doing target practice (or adjusting sites ) for the upcoming hunting season.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2010)

Nope no weapons....

TPBM hasn't been outside today...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep, just long enough to walk from the house to the truck, and then from the truck into work.

TPBM camps out regularly.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 4, 2010)

Youmustbeouttayermuttynind! 

TPBM dislikes camping out.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 4, 2010)

sorry, love to solo trek into deep woods for several days to decompress.

TPBM doesnt like bears or snakes


----------



## ccheese (Oct 4, 2010)

Bears I am not afraid of..... snakes and spiders freak me out.

TPBM Watches "Swamp Loggers" all the time....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2010)

Never seen it....

TPBM loves swamps....


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 5, 2010)

nope...mountains or tropical beaches

TPBM has been close to a crocodile and not with a fence between you and it.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep, seen quite a few Nile crocodiles up close and personal...

TPBM would rather not get up close and personal with any large (or small) dangerous creature...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2010)

Quite true......

TPBM likes to sing in the shower....

Charles


----------



## Pong (Oct 5, 2010)

Nah..

TPBM has shot something with a rifle before (Paper target, deer, humans...)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2010)

a 303 many years ago at targets...

TPBM has a large gun collection.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 6, 2010)

I had a decent one until the F'ers broke into my house and stole most of them.

TPBM has also been robbed


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 6, 2010)

no. thank you god...havent had that pleasantry in life.

TPBM has seem all the monty pyton films


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM has as well and would agree that "And Now For Something Completely Different" is just weird...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2010)

Can't say Iv'e seen 'em all....but certainly some weird sh!t....

TPBM is watching the Commonwealth Games in Delhi....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2010)

Bits and pieces...

TPBM is not from the Commonwealth and wonders what all the fuss is about...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 8, 2010)

You are sort of correct, although Virginia is a Commonwealth. However I don't know what the fuss
is about.

TPBM likes to work outside ....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't mind it...

TPBM prefers to work inside...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, especially in Winter!

TPBM is washing the car today...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2010)

I didn't but my brother did...

TPBM hates washing the car...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2010)

Try to get the kids to do it....

TPBM enjoys vacuuming the floors...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 9, 2010)

cant say i enjoy it but do it to help out

TPBM also helps clean the house regularly


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2010)

Try to avoid it if at all possible, clean my room every now and again...

TPBM avoids cleaning at all costs...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd like to but can't. A cluttered/dirty house gives me headaches. How I miss the cleaning lady!

TPBM cannot stand a dirty house either.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 9, 2010)

You're right, Mate...

TPBM carries their bottle of water everywhere...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM slept in today..


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2010)

Got up about 8:05 am. Would like to have slept in a bit later, but someone was fussing about washing the bed-clothes.

TPBM is going to give us the time and temperature where they live....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2010)

5pm 11C/52F...

TPBM thinks that is pretty miserable weather...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 10, 2010)

not miserable but a bit on the chilly side for now....going up to 80F (24C?) today here.

TPBM is sad to see the summer end


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2010)

It never really started here, so yes I miss it because it never came...

TPBM is looking forward to winter...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2010)

A-FRICKEN-MEN!

TPBM is also more of a cold weather person then hot.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2010)

Nope, just the opposite. I can take the heat, but the cold gets into my spine and almost kills me. If the temp is
below freezing, I can't even straighten up !!

TPBM is going to a wedding, soon.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2010)

Think I will bypass the last poster....and go with the I'm not going to a Wedding soon!

TPBM...thinks that last poster is playing games...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 11, 2010)

i think he wants to sell BP medicine....

TPBM is into herbs and natural remedies...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2010)

Not really, hence why he has disappeared...

TPBM doesn't like them either...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't believe in them. Who has disappeared ???

TPBM wonders, also...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep, I'm a bit more confused than normal all of a sudden.

TPBM has all the answers.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 11, 2010)

its one of those "you had to be there" things. the answer is a poster around post 12089 was a spammer trying to sell something...hence one of the mods waved the magic wand and Poof***!! he has entered the world of misfit posters....Hey Rocky, watch me pull a rabbit our of my hat!
TPBM knows where that line came from


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 11, 2010)

Why of course I do it was uttered by a fellow Minnesotan, Bullwinkle J. Moose.

TPBM knows what town Bullwinkle hails from?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2010)

Er..No?

TPBM will provide the answer...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2010)

Of course.... Frostbite Falls !!

TPBM knew it too

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yessir.

TPBM subscribes to Playboy magazine so they can read the articles.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 12, 2010)

when did they start putting articles in too???

TPBM has met a centerfold girl in real life.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't say that I have...

TPBM actually has met a centrefold girl...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2010)

Er, no but close as I found out later.

TPBM also wishes he had found out something about an ex earlier.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2010)

So far all has been OK...

TPBM has had problems because of things they found out about their ex later on...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't have an ex. It's been wedded bliss for almost 55 years.

TPBM is wearing white socks right now...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM wears white socks all the time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2010)

actually most of the time....

TPBM wears boxer shorts...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 14, 2010)

nope tightie whities...

TPBM wears a wife beater (white tank top T )


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM is a socks and sandals person...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2010)

nah...forget the sandals...

TPBM prefers barefoot...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2010)

When possible yeah, don't get that many opportunities here though...

TPBM prefers to wear shoes at all times...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2010)

Nah not always....

TPBM is going to have a late night....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nope....! Quiet weekend for me this weekend. The last one was a tad wet/expensive! 

TPBM is also having a rather quiet weekend...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2010)

So far...

TPBM generally has quiet weekends...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2010)

This is true. Our kids live out of town, so we don't see them that often. Saturdays Sundays are kinda laid back.

TPBM works on Saturdays....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2010)

Not usually...

TPBM works weekends...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2010)

Only during planning and audit seasons.

TPBM has had to deal with financial auditors as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope....

TPBM plays Basketball


----------



## ccheese (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope.... too short. Five foot, five inches doesn't make it.

TPBM likes to shoot pool ...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2010)

Every now and again...

TPBM prefers to shoot targets or animals...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2010)

And how I miss it.

TPBM has a box of old cell phones


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 17, 2010)

just 1 or 2 old phones
TPBM had the old HUGE style "portable phone"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't say that I do or did, got an iPhone atm...

TPBM has an iPhone too...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2010)

Nope ! Got an older LG, it don't take pictures, don't play games, don't text, can't go on-line.
It makes phone calls !!

TPBM can't eat shellfish....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 18, 2010)

love shrimp! 

TPBM loves fresh seafood


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeo bet you sweet bippy I do.

TPBM knows what a bippy is?


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 19, 2010)

certainly i do........

TPBM knows where "here comes da judge!" came from


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2010)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM does and will say...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2010)

I remember them saying it on Laugh In back in the 70's (man I'm getting old). But I think it was origially someone elses gag.

TPBM is older than me and knows the answer.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, Bucky, I am older than you... perhaps 30 years. "Here comes da judge" is from a skit on Rowan Martin's
"Laugh In" that had Sammy Davis, Jr in it. Egad..... that was eons ago....

TPBM is not into old TV shows....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, some of them were/still are better than much of the stuff on these days.

TPBM can't wait for this years elections, and ads, to be done and over with!!!


----------



## CliffyB (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh I'm counting the days until they're over!!!

TPBM doesn't suffer from allergies...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2010)

Other than being allergic to Penicillin, I don't have the usual summer allergies....

TPBM is too young to vote...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM is old enough to vote but doesn't...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 19, 2010)

P!$$ed off enough to consider not doing so.

TPBM doesnt care about politics


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 20, 2010)

It's not a high priority in my life, but I do keep up with it some.

TPBM is cheering for the Rangers beat the Yankees


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't overly bothered about baseball...

TPBM is watching it with their undivided attention...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 20, 2010)

not really. since i work when the games are on have pretty much lost interest in sports.

TPBM lives and breaths a professional or college sport


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nope, can't stare at the boob tube that long anymore.

TPBM is thinking a short nap is in order this afternoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2010)

Nope, perhaps a bit later but that would be proper sleep not a nap...

TPBM regularly takes a nap...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 20, 2010)

yep and get annoyed when my boss wakes me up. like WTF?? 

TPBM cant nap or they will be awake all night


----------



## CliffyB (Oct 20, 2010)

Meh, I'm a night owl anyway 

TPBM: likes Metallica!


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 21, 2010)

metallica? nothing else matters does it??

TPBM likes rock-a-billy


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2010)

Rocka who? 

TPBM doesn't like music period!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2010)

No, I like music but not _all_ music...

TPBM will say which genre of music they dislike the most...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2010)

Gotta be Rap...... it makes no sense... nothing but gibberish....

TPBM like to take walks with their girl/wife.....

Charles


----------



## CliffyB (Oct 21, 2010)

Long walks on the beach with your lady are always nice. Regardless of how cliche they may be they serve a purpose.

TPBM will make a joke about said purpose...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

Nah the Missus might give me a clip in the ear...

TPBM understands what that means...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't you know it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would Never joke about this.

And neither would TPBM!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

Not if you know what is good for you...

TPBM had fine weather today


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2010)

Nope, rain most of the day...

TPBM also had a miserable day of weather...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2010)

Have only been outside for about 5 minutes so far today, but it appears to be a nice fall day. Rain and cold predicted for the next week though.

TPBM drives a mini-van.


----------



## CliffyB (Oct 22, 2010)

I loathe mini-vans with a passion!!!! After working as a valet and driving more than I care to count I've developed a very strong dislike towards those things.

TPBM drives something domestic...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2010)

No.

TPBM is missing the sun, the wind and the countryside, seen from the saddle of a motorcycle, too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sure, but I don't miss the flying over the handlebars, the sliding on the pavement, the tar imbedded in the flesh, and the Hospital stay, but that's just me

TPBM first flying lesson was also over the handlebars of a motorcycle.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2010)

OK... I'll say this only once.... In my 76 years on this earth, I have *NEVER* been on a motorcycle.... 
Don't care to try now, either....

TPBM bites their fingernails.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2010)

from time to time....

TPBM files their fingernails...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2010)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM doesn't either...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh but I do..... Don't like to use clippers, so I use E.M.'s emeryboard...

TPBM is having a lazy Saturday, today...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 23, 2010)

O yes. Digging around for interesting videos on YouTube (Luftwaffe, RAF, BMW motorcycles), playing Bejeweled Blitz and Pool Master on FB, and generally relaxing and having a good time. 

TPBM has just cleaned their fingernails.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2010)

Yup, just passing the time while waiting for somebody to post the pics of their Bf 109 they said they were doing to post. 

TPBM has also burned out a clutch before


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2010)

Not yet, seen enough done on karts though...

TPBM has been karting...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 23, 2010)

Yup, beat all the others in four races, too. Loved it. 
Okay, I was competing against grown men, and as I was a wee splinter of a lass back then, I certainly had a weight advantage there. 

TPBM has been out fishing lately.


----------



## Pong (Oct 24, 2010)

Nah, fishing isn't really popular 'round here.

TPBM had a great weekend unlike me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh Yes plenty of time modelling ...

TPBM spent time in a sauna this weekend...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM likes nothing better than going in the sauna and then going for a swim in a hole in the ice...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't get cold enough down here to create the ice in the first place..!

TPBM only deals with ice from the ice box...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2010)

It does get below freezing, here, but not very often. Last winter we had four days that the temperature never got
above freezing. Most unusual.

TPBM feeds the wild birds....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2010)

Got a couple of feeders out...

TPBM also has a number of feeders about their garden...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 24, 2010)

that would end up being an all you can eat buffet for my one dog...not eating the seeds...catching the birds!

TPBM has to rake leaves today


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2010)

Did yesterday...

TPBM hasn't had to rake leaves yet....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2010)

Nope... the weather's been in the 70's and very few leaves are down. Maybe in a week or two...

TPBM has a yard sweeper that picks up leaves for him...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2010)

Yup, and his name is David

TPBM enjoys working in the yard


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2010)

Nah...don't have green fingers...

TPBM has a shed full of tools and spends lots of time in there making or fixing something...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 25, 2010)

have a $#!T load of tools and am constantly fixing something...not for the sake of enjoyment either.

TPBM is mechanically challenged


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2010)

Not so.... spent over 20 years as an auto tech, and I think I was a decent one. Still do the maintanance
on my 1987 Mazda P/U ...

TPBM is too busy to change his own oil....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2010)

Haven't had a need to recently...

TPBM regularly has to change their oil...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2010)

I change it every 3,000 miles, rotate the tires every 6,000.

TPBM will tell us their favorite song.....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 26, 2010)

too many to just pick one.

TPBM does have one favorite song tho...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2010)

Not one song, got quite a few...

TPBM actually only has one favourite song...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep.... me and my girl friend... now my missus.... fell in love with "You'll Never Walk Alone". It still brings tears to
our eyes.

TPBM is not a sentimental person....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2010)

You been talking to me wife???????????????????

TPBM prefers the subtle expressions as well.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 27, 2010)

sorry there is nothing subtle about me..........

TPBM has figured out "women and will explain it to the rest of us


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2010)

You're kidding...right?

TPBM thinks some things are downright impossible and will provide an example...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep, figured out women, yep, they're insane

TPBM wonders why I'm still single


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 27, 2010)

you probably deserve a pulitzer prize for intelligence

TPBM ties flies ( the fishing kind not the Bzzzz kind)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2010)

I have done but haven't done it for a while (much easier just to let my brother do it)...

TPBM enjoys fishing when they get the opportunity...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep, have not been fishing on open water for several years, that will change now that I bought a canoe. Ice fishing is just around the corner though and I never miss a season of sitting on the ice staring at a hole drilled in the ice.

TPBM would like to try fishing on a frozen lake someday.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2010)

Can't say that I would, prefer to keep moving in the snow/ice, preferable quickly and downhill on a pair of skis...

TPBM would also rather be moving than sitting still in the snow/ice...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes.... staring at a hole in the ice is not my idea of a good way to kill a day.

TPBM is a picky eater.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2010)

Not really...

TPBM tries to eat a balanced diet...


----------



## conkerking (Oct 30, 2010)

No, I seem to be existing on Tesco sandwiches and Red Bull at the moment.

TPBM likes Motown.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2010)

No way, Jose.... Can't stand the noise...

TPBM wants summer to come back soon....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2010)

Not this fat man, I prefer cool weather.

TPBM likes cornbread.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't say I do...

TPBM likes most kinds of bread...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 31, 2010)

oh yeah, its the staff of life! 

TPBM eats tofu.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't...

TPBM does and knows what it is...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2010)

Had a girlfriend use it to make silken strawberry pie - pretty good actually

TPBM votes


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, when I must...

TPBM isn't old enough to vote...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope, more than old enough to vote.

TPBM has in-laws that resemble a Sasquatch.


----------



## A4K (Nov 1, 2010)

...Big foot's better looking than some of them...

TPBM is entering one of the new group builds..?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't plan on it but will watch with interest...

TPBM is going to enter and has already decided there build...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2010)

Actually have a couple of choices...

TPBM has this dilemma too...?


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 2, 2010)

got a bunch to build but my thing is to find the time right now.

TPBM is also short on free time


----------



## ccheese (Nov 2, 2010)

Short on free time, but wil not enter a group build. Plastic scale models are not my thing.

TPBM has a ton of goodies left over from Halloween...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Nov 2, 2010)

Nope, don't celebrate it...

TPBM did go trick or treating though...

(Btw...this is the Hungarian version of Halloween, as experienced by my ex-boss: Two kids turn up at the door in Halloween costumes. 'what do you want?' he asks. 'Money!' one of them says. 'Ha! So do I!!!' says the ex-boss, laughs his head off and slams the door in their faces... )


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2010)

No I didn't go trick or treating, didn't get any people coming round either which was nice...

TPBM is glad that Halloween is now passed...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 2, 2010)

dont mind it. BUT glad the us elections are over today..no more commercials!

TPBM is also happy its over and done with.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2010)

Glad ANY election is over...

TPBM hates all the bullsh!t associated with elections...


----------



## A4K (Nov 3, 2010)

YEP, just had the local elections here too...

TPBM dosen't vote...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nope, I vote every election. Sometimes wonder what's the point?

TPBM believes gridlock in Government is a good thing.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2010)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM was satisfied with yesterdays results...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2010)

Not satifisfied with the [email protected] that wants to get aquainted...Bye Bye...

TPBM will be a mod and remove the post above me...?


----------



## Pong (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry, no can do Wayne.

TPBM hopefully is a mod and can kick tracyk out of here.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2010)

Done...

TPBM is happy now...


----------



## A4K (Nov 4, 2010)

If another spammer was banned, then yep, though didn't see the post in question myself.

TPBM is an Aussie yobbo, and did see the post...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2010)

Aussie yes....Yobbo....No..! and I did see that sh!tty post!

TPBM is hoping for a sleep in Saturday morning...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 5, 2010)

I usually manage to stay in bed til about 8 or 8:30. Y'know, being semi-retired helps !

TPBM sometimes has to work on Saturday...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2010)

Have worked it in the past...

TPBM has never worked a weekend...


----------



## Pong (Nov 5, 2010)

Hell yeah! 

TPBM works long shifts on weekends.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2010)

Not the norm, but it does happen.

TPBM sometimes thinks all they do is work


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2010)

Seems that way....

TPBM doesn't worry about the work stuff as they are retired....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2010)

Truer words were never spoken....

Also I am working on an "on call basis" Picked up 37 hours this week ! However, working is my choice, not my emloyers.

TPBM is planning a lazy week-end.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup, slept until 8:30 which is late for me, and going to devote some time to model building.

TPBM does not get a lot of lazy weekends


----------



## Pong (Nov 6, 2010)

Nah.....

TPBM has watched ice hockey.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2010)

I have, always enjoyable to watch...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 8, 2010)

not into ice hockey that much...despite living where hockey is pretty big.

TPBM doesnt understand the rule for hockey


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2010)

Understand some of them but certainly not all of them...

TPBM is glad the forum in back online...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2010)

It was missed, that's for sure.

TPBM like me probably spends too much time here anyway.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2010)

Hell Yeah!

TPBM missed the forum stutter....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2010)

No, was in the midst of it, deleting double posts, answering questions.

TPBM hopes it's up to stay....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 9, 2010)

i do. its a nice place to get information and talk to some very knowledgeable people.

TPBM also gets a lot of useful stuff from here


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM doesn't know where they would be without the forum as a resource...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 10, 2010)

yep...especially Lucky's and GG's avs!! 

TPBM is planing a big blow out for Thanksgiving ( US ) or soon ( elsewhere)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2010)

Er..no not in this neck of the woods...

TPBM is in the planning stage though!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope. Just me and the missus, and I think I'll take her out to dinner.

TPBM always has a house full at Thanksgiving.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope, I go to my younger Sisters house. Only my two Sisters and thier families, my Father, and usually my Aunt.

TPBM has had a hard and hectic week.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2010)

You got that right. I'll tell you all about in on Sunday....

TPBM wears glasses.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM doesn't either...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2010)

Only if I don't want to see squat.

TPBM wears contacts


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope.... regular specs.....tri-focals, even !!!

TPBM has brothers and/or sisters....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2010)

3 younger brothers...

TPBM is an only child...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2010)

Nope, got two younger brothers...

TPBM is from a large family...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 13, 2010)

Actually, no.... unless you want to count four step-fathers. My father died in 1935 so it was just my alcoholic mother,
my sister and me. She later remarried four times.... and out-lived them all.

TPBM has been in a hospital recently.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2010)

Only to the Physio...

TPBM is in and out of the hospital on a regular basis...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2010)

Only to take a stubborn wife. I mean why go in at 5pm when you can go at 3am?

TPBM has a stubborn significant other as well.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 15, 2010)

no..pretty good gal...she puts up with me.

TPBM also made a good choice for a wife.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2010)

Haven't yet made the choice...

TPBM hasn't either...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh I did....

TPBM is single and staying that way....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yessir. Unless I can find gal to go hunting and fishing with me and will gut the fish I catch and field dress the deer I shoot.

TPBM thinks I'll be looking for a mate for some time to come.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 16, 2010)

not really know several gals that do just that AND arent bad looking.

TPBM likes thier girls more on the feminie side.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2010)

Absolutely.... I don't like girls that can beat up on guys...

TPBM remembers "zoot suits"....

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Absolutely.... I don't like girls that can beat up on guys...
> 
> TPBM remembers "zoot suits"....
> 
> Charles


Nope

TPBM does though.


Wheels


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 21, 2010)

remember them...they made a come back in the 70s...

TPBM wore a leasure suit


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2010)

I did not...

TPBM did and still does...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 23, 2010)

i had one briefly in the 70s...and only way i would wear one now is as a costume.

TPBM found something by accident recently that they had thought was lost.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 23, 2010)

My mind!!!

TPBM is an avid Poker player.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2010)

Can't say that I am, although I am partial to the odd game...

TPBM is an avid card player...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2010)

Not anymore. Use to spend a lot of time at the poker table.

TPBM likes to watch old movies....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2010)

Certainly some old movies. Some of them are a lot better than so of the rubbish produced nowadays...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 24, 2010)

Without a doubt. 

TPBM isn't looking forward to being patted down at thier local airport!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2010)

I was until I found out it had to be by the same sex, that's up with that????

TPBM has gotten to the point that they'd rather drive then fly commercial nowadays too.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 24, 2010)

nah, doesnt jar me too much..grope away...rifle through my bags...just get me somewhere warm and sunny.

TPBM doesnt like to be touched ( save for intimate moments )


----------



## Pong (Nov 27, 2010)

Yup. I would kick that person's ass if they did that.

TPBM isn't flying anywhere at the moment.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2010)

Correct-a-mundo..... got both feet firmly planted on the ground.

TPBM thinks airport security is checking the wrong people....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2010)

To a degree, they could just search everyone but that would just take forever...

TPBM doesn't want to spent forever queueing to get on a plane...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 29, 2010)

dont care...xray me or whatever. get me there and there safe..just hate lines.

TPBM had something happen today that reminded them of a time in their childhood.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nope, had something happen that made me remember how annoyed I can get at the human race though.

TPBM knows something that will put me in a better mood?


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2010)

Try this: The year 2011 has only one Friday the 13th, which occurs in May.

TPBM was oblivious to this fact.....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2010)

You are correct sir.
TPBM is debating on what movie to watch.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 30, 2010)

nope. deciding what band i want to go hear.

TPBM likes live music as well


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2010)

Yep...

TPBM is looking forward to the new year...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorta.... I just hope it will be a better year than 2010.

TPBM always celebrate the new year BIG !!

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2010)

Not really, just have a couple of drinks with friends then just see what happens. Last new year I worked because I had nothing planned and it was good money...

TPBM doesn't really celebrate new year at all...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 1, 2010)

will be out with my wife and also my best friend capt. morgan. 

TPBM will tell us the first new years day they remember and what year it was.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 1, 2010)

Probably January 1, 1942. I can remember Pearl Harbor being bombed, and because
of the war the fireworks at Baltimore Stadium was cancelled. Seems I remember that 
rather well.

TPBM is planning a party with friends...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2010)

No doubt that is what will happen, nothing planned as of now...

TPBM is in a similar situation with nothing planned for new years...


----------



## Pong (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah....Just eat and eat and watch local 'celebrities' drink alcohol....The new years.....

TPBM isn't really excited for 2011.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2010)

Nope, pretty excited. I really didn't expect to live this long! 

TPBM has celebrated New Years in more then two time zones in their life.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2010)

Don't think so, although I probably have at some point...

TPBM has never left the time zone they were born in...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2010)

Au Contraire, My Friend. Was born in EST, drove to the west coast, via Rt 66, so hit all
of them. Been to Europe, Asia, Hawaii, Vietam, North Africa, and quite a few places in
between.

TPBM is betting Wayne has never left Australia...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 5, 2010)

why leave when you are in a great place..right wayne?

TPBM would love to visit the wonderful land of Oz.


----------



## Pong (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, yes. It's where several of my relatives live. 

TPBM is stuck in a hellhole known as the city. (Like me)


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2010)

I would not call Virginia Beach a "hell-hole". The city government is corrupt, and all
they know is spend, spend, spend.....mostly on projects that the citizents do not want.
Now they are talking "light rail", with nine stops on a 9.6 mile run. They have already
spend $40 million on a right of way. Geeze !

TPBM Lives where they have a civil government.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know what a civil government is

TPBM will explain


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 6, 2010)

beats the hell out of me? think that's an oxymoron. 

TPBM is also getting ed with politics


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2010)

To a point. All the politico's just seem to be in someone's pocket !

TPBM has had it with the cold weather...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2010)

Got used to it now, the skiing is certainly good...

TPBM is already looking forward to spring/summer...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2010)

You better believe it ! I am up to here *holds hand to eyeballs* with this cold 
weather. I wanna water the garden, cut the lawn, listen to the robins. I'm over
it !!

TPBM likes the feezing weather, the ice and snow, and the heating bills....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 7, 2010)

no...this cold weather is wearing real thin. trying to figure how to get of ot dodge and head to the tropics...

TPBM would love to have their toes in the sand and a fruity drink with alcohol and an umbrella in their hand right about now.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds good to me, but I'll pass on the alcoholic drink....

TPBM, like me, is a friend of Bill's....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2010)

Can't say I am...

TPBM has finished their Christmas shopping...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hah, barely even started. I hate shopping.

TPBM also despises shopping when they have no clue what they are looking for.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

no, i am pretty good at picking out stuff.

TPBM isnt feeling the christmas spirit yet.


----------



## Pong (Dec 8, 2010)

The whole town, yes...Me no.

TPBM feels that Christmas is becoming an excuse to go mega shopping.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2010)

True, but not for me. Christmas is not one of my favorite holidays...

TPBM believe the true meaning of Christmas has been lost....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2010)

To a degree it has but not completely...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 9, 2010)

i do. there are still some who understand its true meaning..

TPBM has old home movies of christmas when they were a kid.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nope, not very many still pictures either.

TPBM is looking forward to a yearly (thank God only once a year) Lutefisk dinner.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2010)

Thankfully not...

TPBM likes Lutefisk...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes Mr. Gnomey, I most certainly am. For many personal and emotional reasons.

TPBM avows to be a better person in 2011.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nah, too set in my ways. Perhaps if I'm visited by three Christmas ghosts I might change my mind?

TPBM has some foul weather moving thier way for the weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2010)

Not forecast, gets a bit warmer over the weekend, before getting cold again. Wouldn't say it was foul weather though, just clouds.

TPBM has snow forecast...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2010)

A possibility for Sunday, yes! 

TPBM is hoping for warmer weather.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2010)

Wouldn't mind warm weather....in preference to the HOT that is coming.!!

TPBM enjoys watching the sun rise....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Sure, but I'm more of a sunset type.

TPBM is usually in the dark as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2010)

Considering there is about 6 hours of daylight at the moment, it isn't hard to be...

TPBM is also 'enjoying' the short winter days...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 10, 2010)

no. short days ( dark by 5pm) plays with my mind.

TPBM also prefers more hours of daylight


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yep, heading to and from work in the dark is depressing.

TPBM has been to the Land of the Midnight Sun?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2010)

I have been to two places were there is the midnight sun (Alaska/Norway) but not actually seen it...

TPBM much prefers the steady 12 hour days of the tropics to the mixed length days of the temperate regions...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2010)

The bad part about the 12 hour days in the tropics, is the rainy season that goes with
it. Some prefer to call it the Monsoon Season.

TPBM has been to the South Pacific and endured the days and days of constant rain.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2010)

Nope...haven't...

TPBM has experienced flash flooding...


----------



## Pong (Dec 11, 2010)

Never experienced flash floods, but it's the Philippines. Floods during storm season are normal.

TPBM has never experienced a typhoon (Or cyclone, or hurricane)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been through a few hurricanes and seen several tornados. Not fond of either one. 

TPBM is hoping for a relaxing day.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2010)

Yep, it is the weekend after all...

TPBM always tries to enjoy relaxing weekends...


----------



## Pong (Dec 11, 2010)

Yup, it's a Sunday so I got a chance to wake up late instead of 5:30A.M

TPBM is an early bird.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2010)

When I have to be I am, if I don't then generally not...

TPBM much prefers to sleep in than get up early...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2010)

I do that every morning. I'm usually up by 0830, tho. You can do that too, when you 
retire !

TPBM, like me, is watching it rain...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 12, 2010)

yep..but its supposed to turn to snow in a few hours.

TPBM has to start wrapping presents soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2010)

Need to buy some first...

TPBM is like me and hasn't done any Christmas shopping yet...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nope, and I'm not looking forward to it at all. 

TPBM enjoys Christmas shopping.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2010)

Can't say I overly enjoy it but it has to be done at the end of the day...

TPBM loves Christmas shopping...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 13, 2010)

dont mind it these days. actually loved to go toy shopping when the kids were young. that's when christmas was fun then...

TPBM misses having a full house during the holidays.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2010)

Nope..... enjoy the peace and quiet with just me and the missus.

TPBM is digging out from a heavy snowfall...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2010)

Not yet but I might be later.

TPBM is for more snow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2010)

No not really....don't actually get any here...

TPBM has to dig their car out of the snow to go to work...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2010)

I did on Sunday!!!

TPBM will tell us about thier nice warm and sunny climate.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2010)

Yea, right. At 1045 the temp in Va Beach is 25F/-4C. Nasty outside, with a brisk wind.
Have no idea what the chill factor is. I'm staying in.... Most of the snow from yesterday
is still on the lawns and rooftops.

TPBM can't wait for spring, the birds singing, flowers blooming and girls in short-shorts.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2010)

You know it, although I wouldn't mind seeing a gal in short-shorts making a snow angel right about now.

TPBM thinks it's a fat chance in he!! that I'll see that happening.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2010)

Well pigs might fly...

TPBM has actually seen that occur...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2010)

Only over the castle wall inMonty Pythons - The Holy Grail.

TPBM knows the average airspeed of an unladen swallow.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2010)

African or European?

TPBM will say which...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2010)

Uh, I don't know that,,,,,, sproing, aaarrrrggghh!!!!

TPBM has no idea what we are babbling about.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 14, 2010)

SPAM, SPAM, SPAM .... oh but i do. and now for something completely different...

TPBM knows about the secret policemen's other ball


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't say I can remember much about it...

TPBM can remember what the secret policeman did with his ball...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2010)

say what???

TPBM is confused as well....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2010)

Certainly getting that way...

TPBM is now so confused they need to start afresh...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 15, 2010)

the secret policeman's other ball was a movie of PM doing a live perfromance of most of their skits. i saw it once but seems to have dissapeared into???

TPBM remembers the dave clark 5


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2010)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM does...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2010)

Sure do...... Not a bad group !

TPBM has been in a hospital recently...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2010)

I haven't but will be going in for an MRI at some point in the next 2 months...

TPBM makes regular trips to the hospital...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2010)

No not anymore...

TPBM has been in an ambulance lately


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2010)

About 11 years ago, as I remember they don't have a very smooth ride

TPBM owns a Hot Rod.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM owns a 4x4...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 17, 2010)

SUV with 4WD.

TPBM would be able to get around part of the year if it wasnt for 4WD


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope, particularly when I head out on a flozen lake covered in snow.

TPBM has never been on a ice covered lake.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2010)

I have, can be very good fun if you are sure of the ice thickness...

TPBM has been ice fishing...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope.... can't see freezing my buns off staring into a hole cut in the ice.

TPBM likes the climate of the south Pacific.....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 17, 2010)

like most any place in the tropics...never been to the pacific...yet

TPBM hasnt been more than 100 miles from their home.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been many more miles than 100 from my home...

TPBM hasn't...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh but I have....

TPBM just prefers to hang around home


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2010)

Not really, is a little cold for my liking in the Summer and not snowy enough (generally) in the Winter, got to hunt out the sun and snow...

TPBM tries to follow the sun all year round...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 19, 2010)

Those folks are called "snowbirds", and I am not one of them.

TPBM is enjoying a laid back, do nothing kinda day....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2010)

Not particularly, slept in a bit and then went and skied for a bit before settling in for a fairly relaxing evening...

TPBM has had a busy weekend...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 19, 2010)

a lot of holiday stuff to take care of.

TPBM also has a ton to things to get done in teh next couple of days.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep, all my Christmas shopping needs to be done among other things...

TPBM is done with all their Christmas preparation...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 19, 2010)

Nope. I don't do any shopping. Because our anniversary is in December, we make a 
big deal out of it, instead of Christmas.

TPBM runs around the house in their stocking feet....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 19, 2010)

only when its really cold...other than that..bare feet.

TPBM always wears slippers in the house


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2010)

Nope...

TPBM takes their shoes when entering their house...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2010)

Nope.... My next door neighbor will not permit anyone in their house with shoes on,
and they are not oriental. They don't want shoe marks on their wood floors. Baloney !

TPBM helps their mate with the housework....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, painted his whole house after watching him work for 3 weeks using a 1.5in brush working on only one side.

TPBM regrets having provided charity to a neighbor or friend.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 20, 2010)

i can chalk a few friendly assists which went horribly bad to the "no kind act goes unpunished" theme.

TPBM has had the same thing happen...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2010)

No hasn't happened yet....

TPBM enjoys a game of Chess


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2010)

Every now and again...

TPBM doesn't understand the game of chess...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 21, 2010)

understand it...just not good at it.

TPBM doesnt understand hockey


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh yes - it's all just a matter of breaking as many legs as possible, and scoring as many goals as you can. Right??? 

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems to be about it, although it is enjoyable to watch. There are few more technicalities but generally you got the gist...

TPBM prefers American Football to Hockey (ice)...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah yes. my favorite sport.... Go Steelers!!!

TPBM Has autographs from sports personalities


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2010)

Not really, had a couple of Scottish rugby players from about 10 years back but that is about it...

TPBM collects autographs...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 22, 2010)

...in first edition prints of books, yes.

TPBM couldn't care less.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 22, 2010)

If you care.......then I care

TPBM has collected stamps/coins


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2010)

I have not, although I do try to have at least 1 piece of currency from every country I have been to (notes generally) and put them on my wall...

TPBM does something similar...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2010)

Saved some of the local currency from Vietnam, but that was all.

TPBM is also a collector, of sorts. [not shorts !]

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I collect dust!!!

TPBM thinks giving cash as Christmas gifts is the lazy mans way out of Christmas shopping.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 23, 2010)

yes if no other effort was put in. but sometimes its the only and best gift.

TPBM is planning on getting a new car in the new year.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 23, 2010)

No, just bought one, a month ago.

TPBM is watching the snow fall


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2010)

Not currently, although it has fallen today...

TPBM hasn't had any snowfall today...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2010)

You are correct... none today, but we are expecting some on Sunday.

TPBM is a "duffer"....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2010)

Wouldn't say so...

TPBM is...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2010)

Hmmmm... has all the earmarks of a put-up-job !

No, I don't play golf....

TPBM has more than one camera...

Charles


----------



## Pong (Dec 24, 2010)

Nah, only one.

TPBM types extremely fast.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2010)

Only as fast as my 2 fingers let me...

TPBM uses only one finger....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2010)

No.... years ago, when I was a Radioman striker in the USN, I taught myself to type. I
don't type the proper way, and I have to look at the keys, but I can beat out about 40 
WPM. Edna Mae is the typist, she's been clocked at 105 WPM on a teletype machine !!

TPBM is going to have a White Christmas, according to their weather guessers.....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 24, 2010)

*looks out the window*...hrm, not only according to the weather guessers, we had 15-20 cm's of snow yesterday, and since we celebrate christmas on the 24th of december, it's definitely a white christmas this year too! The second one in a row, to boot.

TPBM just wants sun and warm weather.


----------



## Pong (Dec 24, 2010)

If it's November or December. Otherwise I just want rainfall.

TPBM has temperatures below 0 degrees C.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 24, 2010)

yeah it been freezing for weeks now. 

TPBM is thinking of turkey, and all that food.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep, just stuffed it now...

TPBM is now ready for Christmas...


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 24, 2010)

.........dinner, Well the leg of pork is in the oven. Turkey will be done tomorrow.

TPBM will definitely be stuffed by...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2010)

By about 2pm no doubt...

TPBM is already stuffed...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 25, 2010)

pickled yes, lol...stuffed not yet. on the way to bed. the turkey is sleeping in the brine solution....the house is clean and awaiting family/friends. 1 more thing to wrap. life is good. have a great day all of you.

TPBM enjoys this time of year


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2010)

To an extent...

TPBM has had a good Christmas...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 25, 2010)

Nope, wonderful! 

TPBM is looking forward to the new year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes...it will be here soon enough...

TPBM is having a BIG party New Years Eve...


----------



## Pong (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll pass on waiting for the clock to point 12:00A.M and sleep instead.

TPBM has a BB gun.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 26, 2010)

Had one, a pistol, when I was a kid. My uncle and I shot out all the tree ornaments with it.

TPBM is stuffed!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2010)

Nope. One time around the table.... a little of everything, is enough. Gotta watch my
weight.

TPBM is watching it snow..... like me !

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 26, 2010)

yep. coming down nicely but dont think it will accumulate much.

TPBM is going to watch the winter classic hockey game.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2010)

Nope, watched the Ashes fourth test early this morning instead...

TPBM also watched it and was pleased with the result (see Cheered Up thread)...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2010)

useless Aussies...

TPBM isn't a cricket fan.....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh but I am...

TPBM has no idea what we are on about...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 27, 2010)

absolutely no idea how that game is played.

TPBM will explain some of the rules...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2010)

Bit like baseball but more complicated, you can get the gist from here: Cricket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM is still confused...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, I am. Kinda like the soccer games in Europe...

TPBM likes polo ...

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Dec 27, 2010)

Shirts????? Wearum all the time.

TPBM is going to explain how someone can hit 100 runs in one at bat!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 27, 2010)

extra innings...a weeks worth?

TPBM fancies cards or pool to outside sports


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2010)

Yep...when it's cold and raining...

TPBM is a water sports person....


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 28, 2010)

like clear blue water of a tropical ocean...snorkeling and diving and such.

TPBM has been 60 feet or more below the surface.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2010)

Yep, done it a couple of times...

TPBM has been over 15,000ft high without being in an aircraft (or other flying machine)...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2010)

Nope. haven't...

TPBM has a diploma and will tellus what it is...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2010)

2:1 BSc Human Biology from St Andrews University + 2:1 BSc Human Physiology from the University of Pretoria (Semester Abroad)

TPBM is diploma-less...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 29, 2010)

got my high school diploma. college was put on hold halfway through by a hot redhead...then a wedding...then a baby...then a....

TPBM ( like me) hasnt decided what they want to be when they grow up.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 29, 2010)

This is true. I'm 67, and building models again till something works out.

TPBM gets gets spam mail for viagra too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2010)

have too...??

TPBM is spam free....


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 30, 2010)

i wish!!

TPBM is dreading the thought of the christmas bills coming in.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish...... I get scads of it daily..

TPBM would like to be a writer....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes. I write now and then, I enjoy it.

TPBM is looking forward to the new year.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2010)

To a certain degree...

TPBM is wishing the festive period was over already...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2010)

Nah, I like it.

TPBM is definitely looking forward to springtime, too.


----------



## Pong (Dec 31, 2010)

Not looking forward to anything at the moment....

TPBM has a ton of noisemakers for New Years.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2010)

Nope..... unless you consider a S&W 9mm a noisemaker !

TPBM is going to stay at home, tonight, with his missus......

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2010)

Doing a family party thing for a bit then will head out...

TPBM is keep it subdued tonight...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 31, 2010)

well sort of. the wife and i took a weekend trip to amish country. so we will be drinking apple cider with brother yoder and brother brickenbach as we watch the last grain of sand fall through the hour glass at 8 oclock. the cows wont milk themselves at 4am. 

TPBM also went away for the weekend


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope staying home....

TPBM is suffering the effects of a late night...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope, was just at home with the family...

TPBM also had a family new year...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope. Me and the missus were in bed by 2220. 

TPBM was kind enough to "drink one for me"

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2011)

Certainly had a couple, can't remember all the people I drank for...

TPBM also had more than a few...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2011)

Nope, didn't actually...

TPBM enjoys a warm glass of milk before going to bed...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 3, 2011)

cold glass of wine or a hot cup of tea perhaps.

TPBM already broke their new years resolution


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2011)

Haven't made any so can't exactly break them...

TPBM didn't make any either...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 4, 2011)

never make'm

TPBM got a pleasant surprise today.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2011)

Nope... just another ordinary day....

TPBM broke something today....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2011)

No, but I am trying to fix someone elses Microsoft Operating System problem.

TPBM thinks the word Microsoft stands for "broken" in some foreign language.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2011)

It can do at times. Haven't personally had any software problems recently...

TPBM is having loads of software/hardware problems at the moment...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2011)

Nope... all my computers are running just fine....

TPBM is very computer literate...

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 4, 2011)

Nah, I've only tried to build/install/reinstall a 'pooter, not program anything or anything like that.

TPBM likes hot chocolate/tea/coffee on a cold winter night, too.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 4, 2011)

hey a good hot cocoa or spiced tea seems to go with a winter's night.

TPBM has to drink decaf or will be awake all night..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2011)

Nah normal stuff for me...

TPBM has way too much sugar in their preferred hot drink


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, always have a lot of sugar in my tea...

TPBM doesn't have any sugar in their hot drink of choice...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope.... don't use sugar.... I'm into Sweet n Low...

TPBM plays games on their X-Box....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2011)

Would need to have one to do that, although I am looking at getting one...

TPBM has an X-Box or PS3...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope.

TPBM loves candied almonds.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't...

TPBM does...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2011)

I enjoy them, let's leave it at that.

TPBM still has their Christmas decorations up.

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 7, 2011)

they are coming down tomorrow....

TPBM flys ww2 aircraft in their video games....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2011)

In some of them...

TPBM doesn't play video games...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not so much.

TPBM is going to spend most of thier weekend watching sports on the TV.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2011)

Nope.... not a sports-fan.

TPBM speaks fluent Klingon...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 8, 2011)

nope. wasnt that much of a dyed in the wool trekkie....never missed an episode tho.

TPBM know what's the trouble with tribbles.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah, classic episode....

TPBM is a vegetarian...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2011)

Nope.... Like me,

TPBM is a meat potatoes person..

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2011)

Do like a good roast with roast potatoes...

TPBM does as well...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 9, 2011)

yep...slow cooked to where its falling apart.

TPBM likes to cook...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2011)

Sure do. On the stove, tho, not on a barby. 

TPBM likes his eggs over easy....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2011)

Got to be runny for sure...

TPBM doesn't like eggs...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 10, 2011)

love them...like gnomey..runny enough to spread over toast.

TPBM likes them not runny at all.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope.... prefer them scrambled.

TPBM is watching it rain...... like me.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope, watching everything freezing over. Will all melt again tomorrow though...

TPBM is sick of the cold weather and wants the warm weather back...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2011)

You know it, tired of Winter and we've got seven more months of it left before our one month of spring and summer

TPBM thinks I'm exagerating just a little bit about the climate in the frozen tundra, otherwise known as Minnesota.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 11, 2011)

no, dont think you are making it up. if its as cold ( and its probably colder there ) as it is here. dang its been a COLD winter so far.

TPBM doesnt have to worry about winter...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope I do, stuck right damn in the middle thing...

TPBM is enjoying summer...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2011)

So far it's ok.....hasn't really fired up yet!

TPBM is reading a good book and will tell us what it is...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2011)

Not reading a book at the moment but got a couple lined up...

TPBM has got a large number of books that they need to read...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 12, 2011)

dont have time to do that... read more periodicals and short articles.

TPBM is an avid book worm


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 12, 2011)

Yup. Personal record: All four books read of James Clavell's "Shogun" in 1½ days. 
MAN, I was pie-eyed afterwards! 

TPBM likes card games.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2011)

Every now and again...

TPBM play online card games...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nope, avoid on-line gaming.

TPBM has a phobia, but is afraid to tell anyone.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2011)

Nah.....not saying....

TPBM hears voices....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 14, 2011)

one quirk i dont have...

TPBM hordes things


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2011)

Can't say I do...

TPBM has collected so many things in their life they don't know where to put them all...

Water Lily Print Spaniel Print
Stone Bridge Print Lion Cub Print


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2011)

That happens when you live in the same house for over 40 years !!!

TPBM is looking for a new place to live....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 15, 2011)

nope. got all my homesteads and future homesteads already..

TPBM has a place for retirement picked out...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't have a place but have a couple of countries in mind, even if it is a long way down the line...

TPBM already has sorted out everything to do with their retirement...

Water Lily Print Spaniel Print
Stone Bridge Print Lion Cub Print


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't say that I have....

TPBM is enjoying retirement!


----------



## Pong (Jan 16, 2011)

Probably in 50 years.

TPBM isn't fond of BVR kills.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 17, 2011)

i would have to know what a BVR kill is before i make a judgment....

TPBM will enlighten me as to what one is.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2011)

BVR = Beyond Visual Range. Air to Air missile kills (such as the Phoenix on the F14) that are conducted by radar/IR or similar and locked on that way...

TPBM can now make a decision and has done...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 17, 2011)

no i dont like BVR kills. prefer guns to missles or rockets

TPBM like old fashioned air warfare.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah, I think so...at least you see it coming..!

TPBM doesn't care for warfare of any description.


----------



## Pong (Jan 19, 2011)

Not really, though I still like World War II dogfights. It required more skill unlike pushing a button, watching the missile launch and seeing the blip on your radar disappear.

TPBM thinks robots will become the next soldiers.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2011)

Will no doubt happen at some point, just a question of how far in the future...

TPBM agrees with that assessment...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2011)

No doubt about it, that is unless we blow ourselves to smitherines first.

TPBM knows what a smitherine is?


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 19, 2011)

of course i do  ..they were a music group in the 80s and here's their website:

The Official Smithereens Web Site [DiNizio, Babjak, Diken, Mesaros]

TPBM remembers them


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't say I do...

TPBM remembers them well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2011)

Not me....

TPBM sets their alarm on Saturday mornings....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 21, 2011)

NOPE!

TPBM has been known to throw thier alarm clock to the other side of the woom when it rings.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2011)

Normally just turn it off and go back to sleep...

TPBM does the same...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 21, 2011)

yep because the alarm is for my wife.

TPBM works a different shift than their spouse


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2011)

It seems like it at times.

TPBM has already blown at least 1 New Year's resolution.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2011)

Didn't make any....can't break 'em that way!

TPBM did the same!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 22, 2011)

Correct, I didn't make any either

TPBM needs to work on their car this weekend


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2011)

Nope, fiddled with my PC though and did a slight overclock on it, just to make it a bit quicker...

TPBM has never made any New Year's resolutions...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 22, 2011)

never really..... 

TPBM is superstitious and will tell us of what


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2011)

Only about my pocket knife. If I open it, I close it. If you open it, you close it.

TPBM has some quirks, too

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2011)

Probably do....need to ask the missus..

TPBM knows what TARDIS stands for...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2011)

Would have to Google it...

TPBM did Google it and will say...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 23, 2011)

i did and here is what it says....

The TARDIS[nb 1][1] /ˈtɑrdɪs/ ( listen) (Time And Relative Dimension(s) In Space)[nb 2] is a fictional time machine and spacecraft in the British science fiction television programme Doctor Who.

TPBM is a devout Dr. Who fan from way back


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2011)

Watch it from time to time but wouldn't say a devout fan...

TPBM has watched it from when it first appeared on TV...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2011)

No only bits here and there, currently watching the new Dr. Who from series 1 though.

TPBM isn't into Sci Fi...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 25, 2011)

not to any great degree. i like to watch sci-fi movies but dont get emmersed in the whole thing.

TPBM likes war movies the best


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2011)

Certainly are up there among my favourite genres if they are done well...

TPBM prefers old war movies to the newer ones...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely. The graphics were not as good, blowing up toy ships, planes and buildings,
But I think the stories were real. "Bataan", "Back to Bataan", "Twelve O'clock High",
"Command Decision".... I could go and on, even to the jet age

Altho the newer war movies are more gory and graphic, and somewhat realistic.

TPBM agrees.....

Charldes


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep.

TPBM wonders why CCheese has changed his name to Charldes


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2011)

Not really, looks like a Typo...

TPBM is Charldes and will agree its a typo...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 29, 2011)

nope not charldes and hope charldes does tell

TPBM like me...is wondering why gnomey is selling cheap viagra


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2011)

It is easily explained by clicking on the link...

TPBM is still confused...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep....

TPBM is new to this thread....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't think so...

TPBM has just found this thread, read it and is completely confused...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 31, 2011)

nope...life confuses me but this thread doesnt.

TPBM has found the meaning to life and will share it.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know about the meaning of life, but I know it's a good thing when you
wake up on the right side of the grass.

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh completely agree!

TPBM is not a happy camper ...Why?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Because some jackwad broke into my neighbors house last night and I can trace his footprints in the snow from peering into the back of my truck over to her front door. Makes me mad.

TPBM thinks the punishment for convicted criminals should be left up to the person that crime ws perpetrated against!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2011)

In some cases yes but in others where the crime has been perpetrated against someone who has been killed then obviously it wouldn't work...

TPBM would like to be able to set the punishment for crimes themselves...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't think that would work out too well. There is a difference between punishment for
a crime and revenge.

TPBM agrees with my thinking....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 2, 2011)

i do agree BUT think that the criminal should pay some sort of restitution directly to the victim not just "pay their debt to society".

TPBM would like to see this as well


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2011)

If a way that would work effectively could be found then yes but don't see it happening...

TPBM thinks the same...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2011)

Thinking along similar lines....

TPBM doesn't wear glasses but thinks the time has come for it to happen....


----------



## N4521U (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry, That time came 25 years ago.........

TPBM has one glass eye and one rock eye.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2011)

Thankfully not...

TPBM does have a glass eye though...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 3, 2011)

not me, my uncle did....and he would keep and eye on your cards for you when you when to the bathroom.....literally! he would pop it out and lay it on your hand.

TPBM also had/has a relative with a "unique" ability


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2011)

Certainly not one I can remember off the top of my head...

TPBM does have a relative with a "special" ability...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2011)

My bird can fly? 

TPBM has seen the movie Cinderella Man (If you haven't you better watch it...or else..)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't seen it, probably won't go and see it anytime soon either...

TPBM is now going to hunt me down for not watching it...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 6, 2011)

not me but your fairy god motehr might.

TPBM is ready for some FOOTBALL!!! ( us version )


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2011)

Actually I am, here is hoping for a good game. Can't say I enjoy all the ad breaks because it results in huge amounts of random filling time by the BBC because they don't do adverts...

TPBM will also be watching the Superbowl...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2011)

Nope didn't watch it...

TPBM never misses the Superbowl


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2011)

Miss it more often than I watch it...

TPBM does catch it every year...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 7, 2011)

nope..work gets in the way every so often.

TPBM calls off of work for "important" sports events


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2011)

No, not me...

TPBM has not had a sick day in 10 years...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't say that's true........ but not many.....
Perhaps TPBM?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM tries to take as many sick days as possible...


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Not if I can avoid it. There's nothing as boring as having to stay at home and feel miserable physically.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 8, 2011)

hate being sick. but most of my call offs are "mental health" days.

TPBM understands what those are


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2011)

Have an idea but could do with a deeper explanation...

TPBM will provide said deeper explanation...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sanity Check, those days that you just need some time off, away from work to revamp and not deal with the everyday BS that work presents you. 

TPBM thinks that about sums it up.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 9, 2011)

You got it right, Bucky.... Rave on....

TPBM is waiting for the snow to start.... like me.

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 9, 2011)

yep..and hoping it misses us.

TPBM has already got his or her Valentine something.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM isn't doing anything for Valentines Day...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 10, 2011)

Not planning on anything. Will probably just get the wife a nice card.

TPBM is shoveling snow, this morning.... like me.

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 10, 2011)

dont have to shovel but it is F'n COLD! a brass monkey would be in a world of hurt!

TPBM knows what i mean


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, thankfully it isn't that cold here but it was last month...

TPBM is sick to death of shovelling snow just to get anywhere...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 10, 2011)

Snow, I'm in Sydney for goodness sake. Heat is what I'm shuvelling!

So is TPBM.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2011)

yep....

TPBM likes to watch the sun rise in the morning...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 11, 2011)

I like sun rises but prefer sun sets.

TPBM will tell us when one he likes better.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 11, 2011)

either one is sweet when you are in the tropics...

TPBM likes it there as well


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2011)

Can be spectacular wherever you are, seen amazing ones both in the tropics and in cooler climes...

TPBM has seen many spectacular sunrises/sunsets...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2011)

They are extremely beautiful when viewed from a ship in the middle of the ocean. I've
seen quite a few, in the Atlantic, Pacific, Indian Oceans, plus a few "seas".

TPBM has never been to sea on a large vessel.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2011)

Correct!

TPBM has served in the Navy just like TPAM


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM has served with one of the services at some point...


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 12, 2011)

...does two weeks with the telegraph troops count???  (Job training, back when I was at school, just in case you were wondering...I think it was while I was in the 9th or 10th grade...  )

TPBM will tell.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2011)

It certainly would count to an extent I would say...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 13, 2011)

sure it counts... 

TPBM knows morse code


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2011)

Only SOS...

TPBM knows more than that...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 14, 2011)

Used to. Navy Helo aircrew was required in the Old days.

TPBM has sailed into the sunset.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2011)

Nope, walked into it many a time though...

TPBM enjoys sunset walks...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2011)

Havn't done any lately, have sailed into a few, tho...

TPBM likes to walk in the rain....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2011)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM hates the rain too...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't mind rain as long as I don't have to stand out in it.

TPBM is eagerly awaiting spring!


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 16, 2011)

supposed to be springlike for the next 2 days...so heading into the wilds.

TPBM likes to camp out.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2011)

Occasionally, not really at this time of year though...

TPBM likes to camp out all year round...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2011)

No...

TPBM doesn't even own a tent...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes I do, and it's as big as a small house, 12 feet by 14 feet. Need all the room in case it's raining out and I want to go for a jog

TPBM has never seen snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2011)

Nope, see it pretty much every year and try to ski at least 10 days a year if I can (normally a bit more)...

TPBM has in fact not seen snow in their lives...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2011)

Wrong again, I can see snow by stepping out my front door and looking at the mountains. All the beauty of snow but none of the headaches. 

TPBM has never seen snow except in a picture.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2011)

Only seen it in the distance, not closeup....

TPBM has seen so much snow they want it gone!


----------



## conkerking (Feb 19, 2011)

We had more than our fair share in December, gone now...

TPBM has a favourite hat and will describe it


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't say I have a favourite hat, the one I hear most often though is my ski hat, can't say I like it that much but it saves me from destroying my head...

TPBM does have a favourite hat...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 19, 2011)

I do. It's an Akubra, Blue Mountain style, gum leaf blue/green colour.

TPBM has a fav as well.


----------



## conkerking (Feb 19, 2011)

My favourite hat was a battered and faded Yankees cap. When we went on holiday to Australia last year, it blew overboard on the way back from the Barrier reef. I was very upset. Favourite hat now is a NY Jets cap, but it's not the same.

TPBM has also lost an item of zero personal but great sentimental value.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't say that I have..

TPBM looses stuff all the time...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2011)

Certainly try not to and thankfully don't loose things too often...

TPBM has gotten into a habit of loosing things...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 20, 2011)

no i dont lose them they run away from me when i am not looking! you didnt know tools have legs did you? set one down and go for it a moment later....POOF!! no where to be found... 

TPBM understands this very well


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2011)

Certainly have experienced it the past...

TPBM has never lost anything...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh yes I have, and of all the things I've lost in my lifetime I miss my mind the most!

TPBM misses thier mind at times as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2011)

Occasionally...

TPBM has lost their mind for good...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2011)

yeah...but I found it again...!

TPBM hears voices....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2011)

All the time, it's like there is someone up there speaking to me and commanding me to do all these crazy things all the time 

TPBM understands where I'm coming from...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 25, 2011)

i do....they usually call that a "wife"! and it usually has to do with fixing something.

TPBM cant wait to get into the spring "honeydo" list


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2011)

Would rather not get into yet...

TPBM isn't looking forward to all the jobs that they will need to do in the Spring...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2011)

Already got a big pile...now!

TPBM doesn't like to think about future jobs full stop....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2011)

Try not to at the moment...

TPBM just lives for the moment...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 26, 2011)

Actually, just getting through the day

TPBM has a happy healthy life


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 27, 2011)

all things considered... i have. never broke a bone or had an overnight in the hospital. no chronic illnesses....just old age stuff.

TPBM has frequent flier miles at the Dr. or hospital


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2011)

Only visiting or taking the Mrs in.

TPBM has spent at least one night in the hospital.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 27, 2011)

I spent a week in the hospital when I was 25. Mainly waiting on my primary care physician to come sign me out. As far as I was concerned I could have left after the first night.

TPBM has spent more than a week in the hospital.


Wheels


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 27, 2011)

Unfortunately I have on a number of occasions.

TPBM has never stayed overnight in a hospital as far as they can remember.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2011)

Yep that's me....I think?

TPBM is very uncomfortable in a hospital....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2011)

They don't bother me...

TPBM hates hospitals and avoids them if at all possible...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 28, 2011)

if i can at all help it i wont go....there's sick people there!

TPBM used herbal medicines as much as they can


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2011)

Nope... Herbals won't help my high BP....

The TPBM was glued to the Academy Awards show last night...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nope, can't stand award shows and those Hollywood type just annoy me for the most part.

TPBM thinks Charlie Sheen should hire a detective to help him find the rock he crawled out from under.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2011)

He should just find a rock that can land on his head and finish it...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Pong (Mar 1, 2011)

Nah, don't really care for him anyway.

TPBM is glad that the site is running again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh Yes.....was in the middle of stuff when it started playing up....

TPBM missed that the forum had a timeout...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, No. Waited with baited breath for it to come back up. 

TPBM is not having a good day....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2011)

Too early too know yet. Gonna be a long day at work as there is not much to keep me busy right now.

TPBM wishes they had that problem.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 1, 2011)

not really....boring is good. when i get busy its usually means things are going to going to hell in a handbasket and getting there using the fast lane of the autobahn.

TPBM also appreciates a lazy uneventful day


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep...

TPBM had a hectic and overly stressful day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2011)

No, nice and calm.....

TPBM did not want to get out of bed today.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't say I really want to get out of bed at all, not really a morning person...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 2, 2011)

the world would be better a much better place ( for me ) if it started noon and ended at 4 am.

TPBM is also a night owl


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2011)

To a degree, generally try to avoid most of the morning...

TPBM does as well...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2011)

Not having to get up to go to work, I usually stay in bed til around 0730 - 0800. 

TPBM has a furry pet .....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2011)

Wouldn't say he was particularly furry but do have a Copper Spaniel...

TPBM hasn't got any pets...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry, I heard banjos and missed everybody!

TPBM sucks at golf, like me!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't play the game..... 

TPBM does, tho....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 4, 2011)

Only the mini version occasionally. 
TPBM is in a happy mood right now.


----------



## Pong (Mar 4, 2011)

Yup, listening to real good online radio.

TPBM has big plans for the weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2011)

No big plans this weekend...

TPBM is looking forward to a relaxing Sunday before a hectic work week...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 5, 2011)

Work? What's that........ oh yeh, the stuff I do away from home part time... Now I remember.

TPBM is getting a slow start on the VVS GB too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I am actually...need to finish my current project...

TPBM hasn't been in a GB yet...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't...

TPBM has been in all the GB's...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 7, 2011)

nope..having a hard time finding time to just to sit and work on a single project

TPBM also needs the day to be longer than 24 hours ( or its metric equivalent  )


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2011)

Managing all right at the moment with a 24 hour day...

TPBM wishes working weeks where shorter...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh that would be good...

TPBM works weekends..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 8, 2011)

my work week starts sunday....

TPBM would rather have off during the middle of the week


----------



## ccheese (Mar 8, 2011)

Being retired, I have off all week and the week-ends too.

TPBM is looking forward to retirement....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2011)

Well it is a long way off, so not really thought about it...

TPBM is well set for their retirement/already retired...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2011)

Wouldn't say that...yet...

TPBM has a glass eye.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM has a glass eye and pops it out all the time...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 9, 2011)

nope buy my uncle did. he would pop it out at night....well one night a mouse stole it from his nightstand. he eventually found it with a bunch of other things the thieving little rodent ganked!

TPBM has also has something stolen by an animal


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2011)

Can't say that I have....

TPBM has has a long weekend coming up....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM has a holiday upcoming...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2011)

you could call it that...Monday!

TPBM has seen pigs fly!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2011)

Off the grill yes but otherwise no...

TPBM is now sick of winter...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2011)

Not here yet....but it's coming....

TPBM is praying for sunshine....


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 14, 2011)

who ever did...i thank you. actually a nice day today

TPBM also enjoyed the day.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2011)

Was alright, suppose that's OK for being a Monday...

TPBM doesn't like Monday's...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 15, 2011)

Not any more....... for the next six weeks will be doing every Monday under the ray gun!

TPBM is gonna get a blood test for PSA levels? Right! Your prostate!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 15, 2011)

already did! cancer runs in my family. so had my 50,000 mile checkup. was poked, prodded, and had cameras, in places i didnt know existed!

TPBM understands this all too well!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2011)

Understand it, haven't had it done...

TPBM regularly gets poked and prodded for various reasons...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2011)

I hate getting poked and prodded....

TPBM finds this to be a big irritant...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, can't say I enjoy t...

TPBM likes being poked and prodded so much they get acupuncture regularly...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 16, 2011)

cant say i have tried that! intrigues me though.

TPBM has had acupuncture and swears by it...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't but if the need arose would probably give it a try...

TPBM would as well...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2011)

I might try it. Can't be any worse than an epidural [spinal] shot.

TPBM drinks diet soda.....

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Mar 17, 2011)

HaHa, I had acupuncture to get me Off diet coke............ and it worked! ........ now I drink Zero!!!!!! 

TPBM knows what pain realy is!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't say I really do, never injured myself bad enough/had bad enough illness...

TPBM has had experience of 'real' pain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2011)

Coughing fits while nursing a broken rib aren't much fun....

TPBM can relate to that...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2011)

Nope, as I said previously, only real pain I've had is malaria and that is only dry retching from quinine treatment which isn't that bad...

TPBM has also had malaria...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2011)

I have sneezed with broken ribs but not ever had malaria.

TPBM would really like a looooong vacation. Paid for and all.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2011)

That sounds good to me....

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2011)

Of course...

TPBM has one planned...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2011)

No......

TPBM dreams of such things...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 20, 2011)

dream of an all paid vacation? hell yeah! hasnt happened yet...

TPBM has won a vacation or a trip to somewhere.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM has won a holiday before...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2011)

Not me...

TPBM has had a premonition....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM has them all the time...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM has them all the time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2011)

Not a single one...

TPBM had a nightmare last night...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2011)

Nope....

TBPM has nightmares regularly...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 27, 2011)

nope havent had one for years...

TPBM likes lucky's new av!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2011)

Who doesn't like Jan's Avatars...

TPBM actually doesn't like them...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 27, 2011)

Bite your tongue.... Who Wouldn't like them......

Perhaps TPBM?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you friggin' crazy! 

TPBM looks forward to the next Jan avatar...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 28, 2011)

i think we ought to have a jan avatar calender...with aircraft of course 

TPBM could care less about avs


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2011)

Glance at them every now and again but don't look at them that much...

TPBM always finds themselves staring at the avatars...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2011)

Only the ones that seem to stand out for one reason or another....

TPBM wears knee high socks...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2011)

Only with a kilt or when skiing...

TPBM doesn't wear socks at all where possible...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2011)

Do where socks, when necessary!

TPBM has there own Sauna


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 1, 2011)

Negative. Used to, but not anymore

TPBM will BBQ this weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2011)

Unlikely, looks like it will be cold and rainy...

TPBM will be having a a BBQ over the weekend...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2011)

Unfortunately no, willl be too busy on Saturday, and it is supposed to rain on Sunday.

TPBM is sick and tired.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2011)

Thankfully not...

TPBM unfortunately is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2011)

Nope not either at present...

TPBM is a fit and healthy specimen....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 3, 2011)

BRRRAAHAHAHAHAHA. Uhh. No

TPBM needs to diet a little.....or a lot.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2011)

Wouldn't say so...

TPBM does need a diet though...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah i do...time to work on the beach bod 

TPBM works out all the time


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2011)

Occasionally...

TPBM avoids the gym at all costs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2011)

Haven't been in a while...

TPBM's exercise is getting out of bed in the morning and fixing a coffee...


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 4, 2011)

Yup. And lighting the first morning cigarette...aaah, nicotine rush! 

TPBM don't give a damn about exercise.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2011)

Too a degree but still it has to be done...

TPBM is already looking forward to the weekend...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 4, 2011)

i always look forward to the weekend!

TPBM works harder on their days off then when they work


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2011)

They are one and the same at the moment...

TPBM is in a similar situation...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 5, 2011)

Nope..... being retired has it's benifits.....

TPBM is watching it rain.... like me...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2011)

Nope, for once it has decided to be sunny...

TPBM is also looking out at the sunshine...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2011)

Was.......sun has gone down here....

TPBM is now seeing the sun rise....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep. Saw it and it blinded me all the way to work. Uhg, hate sleeping in late.

TPBM saw some roadkill today


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2011)

Not today...

TPBM ate some roadkill today...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nope, been a while since I've seen roadkill fresh enough to cook 

TPBM has lost thier appetite.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 6, 2011)

no...even after i saw all the dead deer at the side of the road.

TPBM has hit an animal with their car or motorcycle


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Only a Racoon. Had an Owl fly into the side of my car once too.

TPBM thinks I just jinxed myself and will hit a large animal in the near future.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2011)

No doubt...

TPBM has hit something recently and also thinking Buck is now overdue to hit something...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2011)

Nope. My wife backed into a Mercedes the other night, but only a tail light lens suffered. 

TPBM thinks Bucky is overdue....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2011)

Yep...

TPBM is Bucky and will say if he has hit anything yet...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2011)

Cringe!!!! No, and I think we better drop the subject before I do

TPBM is going to have something tasty for dinner tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2011)

Just lasagne...

TPBM is going to continue with the "Bucky is overdue for hitting something trend"...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Apr 7, 2011)

Nope, not going to do it. how would we feel if he DID

TPBM Can't wait for summer to get here


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2011)

Feels like it is already here, temperatures are twice the seasonal average right now...

TPBM is experiencing similar unusually high temperatures...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes...but it ended today....overcast and raine half the day...

TPBM got caught in the rain today...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2011)

Not today, still sunny here...

TPBM is looking at the rain from inside...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah did that for most of the morning...

TPBM had a power outage today...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2011)

Thankfully not, haven't had one for a while...

TPBM has recently had one...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 10, 2011)

nope. guarenteed a way to never have another one. i bought a generator!

TPBM also decided to get one


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2011)

We do have one but don't use it often...

TPBM is thankful they don't need one...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 13, 2011)

I bought one after hurricane Isabel, a 5800 watt and havn't had to use it since. It's here if I need it.

TPBM knows who threw the overalls in Mrs. Murphy's chowder.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2011)

Mrs who's what?.....

TPBM is slightly confused like me....


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 15, 2011)

Ayup.
TPBM enjoys the sunshine, too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yep, wish we ever got some here in the frozen tundra...

TPBM did not get enough sleep last night.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2011)

Got just about enough...

TPBM is still confused by Charles is previous TPBM...


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2011)

Guilty as charged. Not enough hours in the day at the moment.

TPBM would also like Charles to solve his riddle above (post 12694)


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2011)

TPBM also clashed posts...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2011)

Some Irish man I bet! 

TPBM also has something on their wall that they would like to get rid of


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2011)

Nothing at present.....

TPBM trimmed some tree branches today...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 17, 2011)

nope but i had to cut grass for the first time yesterday

TPBM had to as well


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2011)

Cut it last week, can't really be bothered to to do it this week but it does need done again...

TPBM hates cutting the grass...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah I do.....

TPBM has a contractor mow their lawns...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2011)

Nope just me...

TPBM is in a similar situation...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, although at the rate this spring is going it will never get warm enough for the grass to grow.

TPBM will name thier favorite Looney Tunes cartoon charactor.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2011)

Can't say I really have one...

TPBM does have one...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2011)

mmmmm....do like Wile E. Coyote...

TPBM doesn;t like the old cartoons...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2011)

Not a huge fan but generally speaking they are better than the new ones...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Pong (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes! Much of the toons from the 80s and 90s are pretty great, but anything from 2005 onwards is crap.

TPBM had a boring day.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2011)

Was pretty boring...

TPBM is working this weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2011)

No Sir, 5 day break....

TPBM only had a 4 day break....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2011)

3 day week this week with all the shenanigans going on...

TPBM is watching the wedding tomorrow...


----------



## Pong (Apr 29, 2011)

Meh. Only watched a bit. The flyover was spectacular though.

TPBM thought that Lanc, Spit and Hurricane flyover was the best part of the whole wedding.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't beat the sound of 6 Merlin's together although Harry chatting up Kate's sister was pretty funny...

TPBM has avoided all news for today and hopes everything will be normal by tomorrow...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I did. Didn't get up before 0400 to watch the wedding, and was watching something else when they cut in with the Lanc, Spit and Hurricane flyover.
That was cool !!

I do wish the Royal Couple all the best, tho....

TPBM does too.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2011)

YES I do wish them the best....but !...I wish the F*#%ing Media would now shut their cakehole, P!ss off and leave them alone...

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep, highly likely that won't happen though...

TPBM also thinks the media won't leave them alone...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 1, 2011)

no, that is what they do best bug people to make a few bucks...

TPBM is glad they dont have the problem of paparazzi always disturbing them..


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2011)

Yep...

TPBM is as well and would be surprised if anyone was glad they had the paparazzi following them all the time...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2011)

Very surprised...

TPBM thinks there should be open season on the paparazzi.....and not shooting with a camera...!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 3, 2011)

sounds like fun!!! what is the limit you can take??

TPBM finds this dis-gusting


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2011)

Not really...

TPBM can see the reasons for calling an open season on the paparazzi...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2011)

Yes...but any reason will do....

TPBM is loaded and ready for action...


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2011)

Of course...

TPBM is as well...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2011)

Locked and loaded....

TPBM is not happy about working this weekend...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2011)

Nope, have never work a weekend at my current job, plus I have Monday-Thursday off next week as well.

TPBM thinks I'm rubbing it in a little


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2011)

Maybe just slightly...

TPBM also has never worked weekends...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2011)

only a very rare weekend....many years ago...

TPBM works overtime regularly...


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM doesn't either...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2011)

No i don't...

TPBM has a jar of vegemite in their pantry...


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2011)

Nope, don't like the stuff...

TPBM has Marmite in their house...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 8, 2011)

Nope. i dont even know what vegemite and marmite are....

TPBM does and will tell us


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2011)

Marmite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and Vegemite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM found that helpful...


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2011)

No... I thought we had that settled quite some time ago !!

TPBM is watching it rain..... like me....

Charles


----------



## Pong (May 9, 2011)

Yesterday we had quite a fierce monsoon, but tonight it is just cool.

TPBM has horrible weather in their place.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2011)

no, but rain is coming....

TPBM hasn't had rain in a while....


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2011)

Last 2 days we have had rain. Today it was nice and sunny and then we had a little 30 mins of torrential rain...

TPBM is also experiencing very changeable weather...


----------



## BikerBabe (May 9, 2011)

Nope - it's practically been sunny since before easter here.

TPBM wouldn't want to drink ink.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 9, 2011)

yeah, i think i will pass on the ink cocktail.

TPBM has eaten snake meat before ( rattle or otherwise )


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2011)

Nope, only reptile I've had is crocodile...

TPBM has also eaten crocodile...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2011)

Nope, but I have eaten alligator before.

TPBM likes chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2011)

Who doesn't...

TPBM doesn't...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 10, 2011)

oh my they are the bane of my existance! cant say no to a warm plate of freshly baked CC cookies... going to rob the vending machine now...THANKS!!

TPBM also has a chocolate addiction


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2011)

To a degree, seems to mainly involve white chocolate though (and Lindt Lindor)...

TPBM doesn't have a chocolate addiction...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2011)

Yes i do.....to a degree...

TPBM has chickens and collects their own eggs, rather than buying them!


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2011)

Nope, get some eggs from friends every now and again...

TPBM also gets eggs from friends...


----------



## ccheese (May 13, 2011)

Nope..... don't know anybody with chickens. You can't raise them in Va. Beach, unless the land is zoned for agriculture.

TPBM likes their eggs sunny side up !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2011)

Occasionally...

TPBM wears socks to bed on cold nights!


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2011)

Got to keep those feet warm somehow...

TPBM is never in a place where they have to worry about getting cold...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2011)

Oh I do, I'm married and I feel the chill in the air quite often 

TPBM will share their favorite cartoon as a youngster


----------



## bobbysocks (May 15, 2011)

wow...there were a LOT of favs. but have to say snagglepuss or beany and cecil.

TPBM remembers who they are


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2011)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM does...


----------



## ccheese (May 16, 2011)

Was always fond of the roadrunner.....

TPBM will tell us the time and temperature wherever they are....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2011)

10C/50F 22:45

TPBM is getting tired of miserable weather...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2011)

haven't had much...yet!?

TPBM handles miserable weather quite well...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 17, 2011)

not particularly. over the past 80 days its rained 75 of them....we are going to start evolving back to amphibians!!!

TPBM has also had their fill of rain!


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2011)

Apparently we have had 96% of our rain for this month already...

TPBM has seen sunshine for most of the last month...


----------



## N4521U (May 17, 2011)

All but golf Saturdays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dammit.

TPBM is growing webs between their toes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2011)

Quack Quack

TPBM has had to get their boat ready to go due to al the rain


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2011)

What rain?....

TPBM is enjoying warm sunny days...


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2011)

Sort of, been overcast for the most part but when it isn't it has been generally sunny (or raining)...

TPBM isn't getting changeable weather at the moment...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 18, 2011)

thought the world was coming to an end. the sky was suddenly filled with this bright yellow light i didnt recognize. but it went away...whew!!!

TPBM also speaks sarcasm fluently


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2011)

I like to think I do...

TPBM fails at sarcasm most of the time...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2011)

Nope, actually one of the free services I offer.

TPBM enjoys a bit of sarcasm themselves.


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2011)

Who doesn't...

TPBM prefers to avoid sarcasm where possible...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, sure, I don't even know the meaning of the word!

TPBM is in need of an attitude adjustment.


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2011)

Wouldn't say so...

TPBM needs more motivation...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 20, 2011)

sometimes i do. the old grind ambition wears thin.

TPBM doesnt have that problem


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2011)

Get it every now and again...

TPBM gets that feeling regularly...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2011)

Now and then...

TPBM wants more leisure time..


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2011)

Don't we always wish for more leisure time until we retire and then realise we don't want so much...

TPBM agrees with that analogy...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 22, 2011)

dont know...havent retired yet. but would love to have that problem.

TPBM has retired and will tell us if gnomey's anology holds true.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2011)

Still working....

TPBM is too...bummer hey!


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2011)

Still got many years left...

TPBM is running out of working time...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 24, 2011)

sad to say i have several years left.

TPBM is planning to move someplace different when they retire.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2011)

Yup, going to live in a van down by the river.

TPBM has danced the Tango before.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM has danced a Ceilidh before...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2011)

A what?

TPBM is heading to Google too....


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2011)

Nope but for those confused: Céilidh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM will now answer the previous question...


----------



## ccheese (May 28, 2011)

Nope. I'll leave that for the Irish folks..

TPBM is not having a good day...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2011)

Today was alright could of been worse could of been better...

TPBM is having a shitty week...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2011)

Actually, no ! Thus far it's been rather hot, but good otherwise. Got quite a bit accomplished in the garden.

TPBM has had enough of hot weather, and is ready for autumn...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 1, 2011)

parish the thought! i am ready for summer.

TPBM has a lot of things planned for this summer.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2011)

Trying to organise for lots of things to happen but currently nothing is sorted...

TPBM is not trying to organise anything...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2011)

TPBM hates the spam above us and wants Chiching banned


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, and a good a$$ whooping wouldn't hurt either!

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't know what your talking about there aren't any posts above...

TPBM is glad I removed the asshat...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2011)

Spaqmmers need to be banned...... quoteth to "old sage" (~E)

TPBM needs to cut their lawn.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2011)

Done!

TPBM will be working in the garden today...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2011)

If my lawn can dry out enough!

TPBM enjoys playing in the yard (ie yard work).


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes I do. Like messing in the garden too.

TPBM has planted tomatoes and stuff and will tell us about it.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2011)

Nope, not really got anything like that in the garden, got a couple of wild strawberry plants, some raspberries, blackcurrants and blackberries and a vine in the greenhouse but not much produce comes from them...

TPBM is trying to be self sustainable...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2011)

Nah...i can't grow sh!t....

TPBM went fishing today...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 5, 2011)

Live eight miles from the ocean, and 3/4 of a mile from Lake Trashmore.... and I do not own a fishing rod.

TPBM is watching it rain.... like me.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2011)

Nope, it is looking like it is going to rain soon though...

TPBM is also thinking it is going to rain where they are...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks likely here for tomorrow

TPBM is changing their plans due to the weather..


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 6, 2011)

nope...rain or shine i will go to work. 

TPBM does all their house work on their days off too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2011)

Do it when I can find the time...

TPBM does the same...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, unless i can avoid it...

TPBM tries to avoid it too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 7, 2011)

would rather do the fun things of life but ya do what ya got to do.

TPBM has a lot of time for the fun things of life


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2011)

At the moment I do...

TPBM is enjoying life at the moment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2011)

Doin' ok....

TPBM will be having a late night...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2011)

Will be fairly standard as per usual...

TPBM always goes to bed early...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2011)

...yeah...right...
TPBM uses irony sometimes, too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2011)

Irony, not really. Now sarcasm on the other hand is part of my nature.

TPBM thinks I need a few days off from the rat race!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 10, 2011)

What rat race ?? The world is a serene, peaceful place...... if you're dead and buried !

TPBM thinks I've lost it...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2011)

Everyone has lost it just to varying degrees...

TPBM understands where I'm coming from...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2011)

Amen!

TPBM like me could use a few days off to find his marbles.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2011)

Might take longer than a few days...

TPBM thinks they'd need at least a week...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe longer....

TPBM has an itch they can't scratch...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 14, 2011)

Only the itch to travel....

TPBM is a avid fisherman....

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2011)

Fish??????? Heck no, I've been there and the fish took of like a shot.

Perhaps TPBM?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2011)

No...not me....

TPBM has quilt on their bed.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep... nice heavy one.....

TPBM does too...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2011)

I seem to sleep better with a heavy one.

TPBM has a king size mattress on their bed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2011)

Me neither...

TPBM is planning their holidays...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2011)

Nope, winding up this weekend...

TPBM sleeps in a Hammock


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2011)

Have done but don't currently...

TPBM much prefers a bed over any other sleeping arrangement...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep!

TPBM has along list of jobs to do tomorrow...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 18, 2011)

Fortunately, no. My list of "to do's" is quite short.

TPBM is thinking about cutting his lawn....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2011)

Doesn't need cut really at the moment, but it doesn't matter as it is pouring with rain...

TPBM is also looking at the pouring rain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2011)

Not Pouring...drizzling...

TPBM got caught in the rain today...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep, very nice and pleasant it was too ...

TPBM hasn't been caught in the rain recently...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 19, 2011)

not recently...but have been soaked through and through.

TPBM has experienced a tornado


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2011)

Thankfully not...

TPBM has...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 21, 2011)

nope, lived in tornado alley for about 5 years but thankfully they never visited us.

TPBM has a vintage convertable they like to take out on sunny days.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nope, no vintage convertible, and not many sunny days in my neck of the woods lately.

TPBM wonders if it will ever stop raining!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2011)

Am certainly hoping it will stop soon...

TPBM hasn't seen rain for a while...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2011)

Nope, seems like we have a monsoon every other day.

TPBM is looking forward to fall too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2011)

no not here...

TPBM is enjoying a cold Winter...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2011)

Not in Va. Beach. Yesterday was the first day of summer !! Temps today will hit the mid 90's (F).

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2011)

Certainly isn't like that hear, lovely pouring rain...

TPBM noticed TBAM didn't do a TBPM...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 22, 2011)

thought Charles was a new acronym for something

TPBM will explain what CHARLES stands for...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2011)

Oops..... as the new age youngsters say, "my bad". Charles is not an acronym for anything that I am aware of. Just for that.....

TPBM will tell us the first five words of the (official) Australian National Anthem. (Hint: it's not Waltzing Matilda !)

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2011)

not off the top of my head.....

TPBM has hit an animal with their car recently (not on purpose......)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2011)

Yup, got a squirrel.

TPBM has eaten one before.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep, eaten several Skwerls. Buddy made White Chili last winter with squirrel meat and it was quite tasty.

TPBM prefers Tofu.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 23, 2011)

No.... Disappointed in B17 Engineer. I thought everyone knew the lyrics to "Advance Australia Fair".

TPBM does......

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2011)

I would if I Googled them...

TPBM has Googled them...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2011)

Nope, Isn't something like: "All our critters will kill-ya...."?

TPBM will set me striaght


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2011)

Australians all let us rejoice?!?!?!? 

TPBM will double check that


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2011)

You are correct..... here's the first verse:

Australians all let us rejoice, 
For we are young and free; 
We've golden soil and wealth for toil; 
Our home is girt by sea; 
Our land abounds in nature's gifts 
Of beauty rich and rare; 
In history's page, let every stage 
Advance Australia Fair. 
In joyful strains then let us sing, 
Advance Australia Fair. 

TPBM is a digger, and knows it by heart.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM is and does...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2011)

Nope, closest I've gotten is drinking a Fosters at the local Outback.

TPBM has bee to Australia before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah.....I have....

TPBM has Oz on their list of places to visit...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2011)

That's a major afirmative! I've been dying to go diving there.

TPBM like to dive as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep, and have dived the Great Barrier Reef, it is pretty good...

TPBM doesn't like to dive...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 26, 2011)

on the contrary, love to dive...in warm clear water.

TPBM has been thinking of taking up a new hobby but hasnt yet.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope, none at the moment...

TPBM has and will say what it is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope.....can't afford anymore hobbies...

TPBM just doesn't have time for a hobby....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2011)

Got time but my main one requires snow which we don't really have any of at the moment...

TPBM also has a seasonal hobby...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2011)

Nah....

TPBM had a swim at the beach today.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope, can't swim so it would be called a sink instead of a swim.

TPBM has large quantities of fireworks purchased for the upcoming 4th of July weekend?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM always keeps a large store of fireworks, just in case...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup, stocking up for that Zombie Apocalypse

TPBM laughs at Zombie movies as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2011)

Certainly they can be pretty funny...

TPBM takes thoughts of a Zombie Apocalypse seriously...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2011)

No but if there is one I know where Im going  

TPBM has an emergency zombie apocalypse plan.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM is just hoping it never happens and has no plans to make a contingency plan...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2011)

You kidding? Let me introduce you to me ex-wife! 

TPBM has had a practice marriage as well.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2011)

if I did I don't remember...

TPBM is in no shape to operate a computer currently....like myself...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 1, 2011)

Mentally you are right, this !*@@^$%?(@*@@^@%#%#^*#*@ internet connection is getting to me, I can tell you.

TPBM is going to escape to a cold mountain climate to celebrate our 4th of July anniversary!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2011)

Nope....it's already cold here...

TPBM is sitting in front of a warm fireplace


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2011)

Nope, it is nominally summer so don't need it...

TPBM does need their fireplace at the moment...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2011)

Only for cooking.

TPBM is looking forward to a nice fun weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice quiet one hopefully...

TPBM is looking for/had a relaxing weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

did actually too cold to do anything else....

TPBM is basking in the warm sun.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2011)

Its about 84 F here...

TPBM lives in a city


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes I do....

The person below me is just as embarassed as I am, to be sitting at their computer on a weekend doing this, because we have no personal life.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2011)

lol, not until you just pointed it out to me!

TPBM would rather be doing something different as well


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2011)

Well considering it is pouring with rain outside, there isn't much else to do...

TPBM is also watching it rain...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 10, 2011)

nope it is hot as billy b. jabers here and humid. 

TPBM thanks the gent who invented air conditioning!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, reverse cycle....got the heater goin' down here....

TPBM is also in the colder part of the world and close to a heater too!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2011)

No heater but sometimes I think about putting it on, despite it being "summer" it really isn't that warm...

TPBM is glad they aren't boiling their socks off...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 11, 2011)

certainly am. glad i have an inside job! loved working outside as long as the weather was decent but this would be horrible!

TPBM also works inside.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2011)

Sure do and glad of it

TPBM has worked construction before


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2011)

Nope.....

TPBM has been to a Casino recently....and won a few bucks...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM has...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 12, 2011)

nope...only on rare occasions do we visit one

TPBM goes to casinos all the time


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2011)

Nah....might as well flush my money down the toilet, either way it's gone...

TPBM is going away for the weekend..


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually I am, well from tomorrow, going to see some friends down south for a party...

TPBM needs a break...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 13, 2011)

Nah, been off of school for 4 weeks almost now...still have 5-6 still to go


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Uh-hum, forgetting something Mr. B-17?

TPBM thinks TPAM was trying to bring the whole TPBM thread to a screaching halt by not asking a Person Below Me question?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 13, 2011)

Dam, i've been figured out. 

TPBM is going somewhere exciting soon


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 13, 2011)

not for awhile.

TPBM has yet to take their vacation this year and will tell us where they are going.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 13, 2011)

I am going to Mexico, Costa Rica and Panama at the end of July

TPBM has been to these countries


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2011)

All but Panama

TPBM has traveled to South American before


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope....

TPBM has though...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2011)

Not yet...

TPBM hasn't left their own country...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2011)

I have left the US

TPBM hasn't been to Germany


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

Lived there for 3 years.

TPBM has a favorite air museum.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably Duxford or Hendon. Not been to many others...

TPBM doesn't have a favourite...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't have a favorite.... like every one I've been to.

TPBM owns more than one pet. (Wifes don't count !)

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2011)

no, haven't seen enough...

TPBM is part of a warbird restoration team....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2011)

Wish I were and wish I were able. I live too far from "The Fighter Factory" in Suffolk, VA. and they are always looking for volunteers. It's the closest
restoration facility around me.

TPBM is hoping for rain....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2011)

Not hoping but are getting it...

TPBM is really hoping not to get rain...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 16, 2011)

We need it, but it's not in our immediate future...

TPBM is having car problems...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2011)

no....thanks...

TPBM wants a new car to avoid car problems...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2011)

No car problems, so no need for a new car...

TPBM just got a new car...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2011)

no, had mine for a while now....

TPBM changes cars like they change socks...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2011)

I seem to wear them out every 4 years (3.8 to go)

TPBM owns a classic


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2011)

Nah....

TPBM is heading to bed early tonight for some extra sleep....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 18, 2011)

No its summer  

TPBM will though


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2011)

Doubt it...

TPBM generally goes to bed pretty early...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 18, 2011)

yep ...in the early hours of rthe morning that is!

TPBM is also a night owl


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2011)

Occasionally...

TPBM swims in their local river


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2011)

Too many snakes and alligators for my taste.

TPBM prefers to fish in them instead.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 19, 2011)

indeed. will swim in a creek but not a river.

TPBM does not know how to swim


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2011)

Know how to perfectly well. Also swim in the local rivers...

TPBM both fishes and swims in the river...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes to both...

TPBM has an ocean within an hour from them


----------



## the ace (Jul 19, 2011)

A little over that, but it's 20 min to the North Sea.

TPBM knows where the North Sea is.


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2011)

yep, less than 10 miles from my house

TPBM knows where my house is ?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep, 10 miles from the North Sea.

TPBM thinks I need a good kick in the backside


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not doin it...

TPBM will


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2011)

Stayin' outa that one...

TPBM will have to step up to the plate....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2011)

With pleasure  unfortunately can't go full hog...

TPBM is looking forward to the results...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2011)

Sure.... just waiting to see who has the guts....

TPBM is too....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 21, 2011)

C'mon boys.....is all good. no one is going to "dis" someone here. But that was a pretty good come back.

TPBM has read MAD magazine more than once? and can say what a MAD lib is...what me worry??


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't say that I do know...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope.....

TPBM is not feeling well today...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope, feeling fine...

TPBM is reading a good book at the moment...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2011)

Clash of Eagles...

TPBM has read it


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2011)

No, haven't...

TPBM prefers a good book to the idiot box...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

AMEN!

TPBM also does not think it's possible to have too many books.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2011)

true enough!

TPBM is addicted to Computer games..


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 24, 2011)

only one... IL2 Birds of Prey. about the best ww2 air combat game console

TPBM has played it


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2011)

A little bit...

TPBM hasn't...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 26, 2011)

Correct, I have not played IL2 Birds of Prey.

TPBM has bought a new computer recently. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope but am planning to buy one this year at some point (5 years old for a gaming desktop is getting on a bit)...

TPBM is also planning on buying a new computer...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 26, 2011)

nope but may be forced to.

TPBM it going to buy a large electronic gadget.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2011)

no not at the moment!

TPBM has a house full of gadgets, not all electronic.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2011)

Got a few but wouldn't say a house full...

TPBM doesn't have any gadgets...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2011)

lol Oh I have a few...................thousand

TPBM also thinks you can never have too many gadgets


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2011)

depends on what...

TPBM rides a Harley


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2011)

Nope.... it's a Piaggio (a subsidiary of Vespa).

TPBM rides a two wheeled vehicle....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2011)

Nope, don't...

TPBM is more comfortable with 4 wheels than 2


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely !!

TPBM has recently started working at a new job.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM hasn't worked for a while...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2011)

haven't worked for 3 weeks.....holidays you know  

TPBM is about to start holidays...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2011)

Been on holiday for a while...

TPBM has too...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2011)

Yea, I was able to take a half day off last week.

TPBM is also quite jealous of the holidays some people get.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2011)

Get them myself considering I'm not really working at the moment...

TPBM doesn't like the length of holidays they get...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 31, 2011)

all things considered i am ok with them.

TPBM also works 4 ten hour days as their work week.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM works 9-5 5 days a week...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2011)

No.....7 - 4

TPBM works night shift....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2011)

Have done and didn't like it...

TPBM would avoid night shifts if at all possible...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2011)

Not my cup of tea...so yeah!

TPBM has spent a night in lockup..


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM had a shitty day...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2011)

Au Contraire, mon ami !! Been a very good day, actually got something done today.

TPBM has to work this Saturday...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2011)

Nope, should be nice and relaxing...

TPBM has also planned a relaxing weekend...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep... got al the outside chores done yesterday. Might have to pick a few tomatoes, but I can handle that.

TPBM is watching it rain.... like me....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, it is pretty miserable...

TPBM hasn't seen it rain for a while...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2011)

Not since mid-afternoon. Tomorrow (Sun) is suppose to be severe storms. Just what we need.

TPBM lives in a drought area....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2011)

We are the driest state on the driest continent....but lately that's been thrown out the window!

TPBM sleeps in a water bed.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2011)

Me neither.... But,

TPBM does....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2011)

NO not in this lifetime???

TPBM says WTF about the answer above....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2011)

Not really...

TPBM is wondering why we are talking about water beds so much...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 8, 2011)

nope...but slept on a water bed for 30 years and never had a leak.

TPBM has slept the night in a hammock


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nope, and I probably never will.

TPBM thinks I should cash out my 401K retirement plan and put the remaining money in a pillowcase (there ain't enough left to put in a mattress).


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2011)

Might be an idea, not many better places to put it at the moment...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, I do agree. According to the Dow, stocks dropped 550 points today. However, you're still young, ride it out.... go for the long term.

Like me, TPBM doesn't have a 401K....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2011)

No....but an Aussie eqivalent!

TPBM knows what i mean....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2011)

I suppose I do.....

TPBM watches the "Ice Road Truckers" on TV...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2011)

Every now and again...

TPBM is watching with horror at the current events in London/UK...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2011)

Have been, damn disappointing....

TPBM thinks so too!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, indeed. We watch as the looters were having a field day, last night on TV. I think they should be shot on sight.

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2011)

Yep...

TPBM supports them...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2011)

Supports the shooting bit? Damn straight! SOB's

TPBM has some other novel ideas for dishing out penalties...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2011)

Many...

TPBM would of ended the riots by now if they had there way with the way it was dealt with...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, think I could have fast tracked it....would have been messy though...

TPBM thinks it's time for a coffee...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2011)

No, I'm too tense and irritable already!

TPBM thinks a couple beers after work should help resolve that issue.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2011)

Indeed they should...

TPBM think a case would be more to the point...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nope, then I'll just be tense, irritable, and hungover tomorrow.

TPBM thinks the grill needs a big, thick, juicy T-bone steak on it sometime this weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2011)

Doesn't really need an excuse to do that...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh definitely!

TPBM is ready to eat too! Serve 'em up Buck!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2011)

Just waiting for Buck to serve...

TPBM is aswell...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2011)

Plate at the ready! 

TPBM is a vegetarian and won't be joining us!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2011)

Nope, carnivore and proud of it...

TPBM is too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep!

TPBM didn't get to work on time...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't have to go to work today...

TPBM didn't either...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes...had to....holidays over....

TPBM has one of them Ipad thingys....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2011)

Nope, haven't quite seen the point of them yet...

TPBM has seen the point of them and has one...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2011)

No..don't have one..

TPBM still hasn't figured out computers...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2011)

Think I have them pretty well figured out...

TPBM doesn't have much idea about computers...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2011)

have my moments....

TPBM has a pocket watch and chain...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 21, 2011)

yep my grandfather's but dont bring it out buy for special occasions

TPBM also has a special keepsake from a relative they treasure.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2011)

Got a couple of items from my great-grandfather from WW2...

TPBM also has old artefacts from their ancestors...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2011)

unfortunately....no.

TPBM had trouble getting out of bed today....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope, was alright this morning...

TPBM always struggles to get out of bed after they wake up...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2011)

No usually straight up and away!

TPBM takes a hot water bottle to bed....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2011)

Can do when it is super cold but not usually...

TPBM does most of the time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2011)

Nope don't have one...

TPBM has been electrocuted...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2011)

Nope.....

TPBM is watching the wind and rain (from Irene) like me...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 27, 2011)

Just the rain, the wind comes later. 

TPBM is in the way of Irene.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2011)

Thankfully not...

TPBM is...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep... the eye is expected to pass about 30 miles east of Va. Beach around 2000. Lots of winds and rain !

TPBM has ridden out a hurricane at sea...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2011)

Met one in an aeroplane once in the Cayman Islands, they had to open the airport so we could land, other than that just been in them on land...

TPBM has is lucky enough to have not been in a hurricane/typhoon/cyclone...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2011)

Not to date...

TPBM experiences that kind of weather more than they would like...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2011)

Thankfully not...

TPBM would ideally like just one type of weather all the time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, Fine and sunny! around 25C

TPBM agrees!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep, perhaps up to 30C or so. Wouldn't mind some snow near by though to ski when I wanted (guess this pretty much means Cali)...

TPBM would rather have mixed weather...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 30, 2011)

wouldnt mind a mild spring and fall....with a nice summer in the middle. think i have had enough of winter so could do with out that season.

TPBM thinks shovelling snow and freezing temps are things they could do without.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah could do without it but does mean there is snow to ski on, so it does have its benefits...

TPBM dislikes winter sports...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2011)

Correct-a-mondo. Can't think of a winter sport I enjoy watching.

TPBM is an avid fisherman, any time of the year...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM is whatever the weather...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2011)

Nope....

TPBM uses Worcestershire sauce on some of their meals...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sure do

When eating sushi, TPBM likes wasabe


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Never had Sushi, so no I do not.

TPBM puts Ketchup on thier steak. (Warning, answering yes to this may get you banned from the website or at least it should).


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2011)

Good god no, a good steak doesn't need anything...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2011)

True enough!

TPBM is hungry now...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't you know it. The sausage sandwich at the golf course left a lotttt to be desired.

TPBM only uses ketchup on cold macaroni and cheese!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2011)

No not a sauce person normally...

TPBM puts sauce/ketchup on most meals they have...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM avoids adding sauces where possible...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep....

TPBM has an old Box camera


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2011)

No... but I do have one of the original Polaroids and I still have a super-8 mm camera projector.

TPBM has the latest and greatest in camera gagets...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2011)

Not the latest and greatest, only a Canon XTi...

TPBM doesn't have a camera...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

I do, but it's almost time to upgrade...

TPBM is thinking about a new camera too...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 6, 2011)

Thinking about it ? Yes ! Saw the new Nikon D5100... what a piece of machinery ! Buying it ? No !

TPBM owns a two wheeled vehicle....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 6, 2011)

You are correct. It's a 21 speed bicycle.

TPBM has a two wheeled vehicle with a little more horsepower.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2011)

That depends if I personally have more 'horsepower' than you. Brother has a vintage moped and a Honda Cub scooter though...

TPBM avoids two wheeled vehicles as much as possible...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 6, 2011)

on contrair.... ride as much as possible. have a motorbikes myself and 4 mini ones that i will be putting together for the grandchildren.

TPBM also has projects waiting for children or grand children.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2011)

Am expecting my fourth great-grandchild this month. No projects planned....

TPBM will tell us the time and temperature wherever they are......

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2011)

13C/55F @ 20:25...

TPBM is in slightly warmer climes...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 7, 2011)

a little bit warmer than you. 70F/19C @ 19:05

TPBM is going to sleep in tomorrow


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2011)

No..can't got anearly morning delivery to do....

TPBM will be the one sleeping in....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2011)

Nope got to get up tomorrow...

TPBM doesn't...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2011)

yes i do...again take my daughter to the other side of town early.....for her TAFE course...

TPBM is frequently taking their kids to various events...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2011)

No kids so no need...

TPBM is watching the Rugby World Cup...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2011)

No.....'fraid it doesn't interest me...

TPBM really likes the mobile wrestling....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2011)

The what??

TPBM will add information to the above to explain it...


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2011)

i think its a punch up between your blackberry and your i-phone !!!!!
TPBM doesent think so .......?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2011)

Nah...it's that rugby stuff.....Mobile wrestling!

TPBM is clear on it now.....


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2011)

ah now i get it

TPBM thought it was compulsary for Aussies to like Rugby ?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2011)

Pretty much...

TPBM isn't Wayne and is watching the Rugby World Cup...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 11, 2011)

nope. glad you cleared up that mobile wrestling thing. thoght you talking about abusing a piece of art

TPBM doesnt understand the rule of rugby ( like me )


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2011)

No I don't quite get it...

TPBM will need to enlighten me....


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 12, 2011)

Rugby rules were originally codified in the 1880's, although game goes back to at least medievel times before Football/Soccer Rugby as we know them developed form (for instance) Football, Big Game, Murderball etc.

Back before then, its rules changed depending on the differning nations, local customs, generations, school house traditions etc and what pupils prematch agreed too - some of the public schools still have traditional school rules of those old times for traditional inter house/school rivalry settling of disputes/ethos/teamwork or plain tradtion blah blah.

Its quicker/ more fluid with less advert breaks and no 'timeouts' as such. Less players than AFL/NFL - same team for offence defence, 80mins match time, no quarters, joking refered to as a game of three halfs - two on the pitch, and one in the pub afterwards (if your old enough to drink that is).

A lot less stopping and starting - less time wasting (generally that is) with no forward passes - side and reward passes only, and lots of contact with little to no armour. In many ways a simpler 'pregenitor' of AFL/NFL rules aka oldschool 'Murderball'. Kicking/punts are allowed to force other team to play from further back - either from the catch position or from inline where it crosses the side line.

A Try (touch down) requires the ball to cross the opponants goal line fully with the player still in contact with it, it must be in physical contact between carrying player and the ground of within the oppnants goal area/TDZ, it is worth 7 points. and can be scored anywhere along behind the opponants goal line within the white line.
A caught ball in the opponants by the possessing team in goal area does not count as a try, its a penalty, the defending side gets the ball. A try canot be kicked across the line, it must be carried.

A Conversion is only a goal kick/punt between the uprights over the cross bar to count for 3? points - akin to a post TD kick.

A Scrum is sort of like the closed in scrimage line, but where they teams 'lock' together to brute force push the other team over away from the ball, or attempt too, to claim it for themselves if they aren't in possestion. 
The ball can only be picked up from the scrum once the teams has passed over it leaving it at the rear of their scrum and 'open'. If the scrum folds/collapses it will reset, unless the this happens too much. Then the most offending/collapsing scrum/team will not be given the ball.

As there are no 'downs', the weight, force, skill, passing, kicks and penalties cause the teams to move up and down the pitch in manner like downs. Once a tackled player is down and the ball is in contact with the ground, he must release it, generally for anyone to grab it if they can. 
The possesing team then defends the ball, trying to push the other team away from it to get/let another of their players hands upon it to play it. The opposing team tries to push them away from it to or grab it to claim it for themselves too, 

There is 2 forms of rules, Rugby (Football) Union (RFU) and Rugby League - differing mostly in minor intepretations, throw ins, scrumage penalty details; aiming keeping the game more fluid for specators/media or more historical older rules.

I don't know all the rules or either version, but there's no offside rule IIRC, tackles involve no neck locks, bollock grabbing and no flying/jumping tackles unlike Aussie Rules Football - where almost anything goes if you get/swat/block the ball - they regually more loose teeth and noses in ARF than Rugby, where 'Coliflower Ears' are more the norm - also if you thought a QB looked a bit sissy reachin between a mans legs for his ball, then a Scrum looks positively worse and the ball is only put in afterwards, from the side - ooh er misses.

TPBM can clear up what I missed or got wrong methinks....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2011)

Couple of things can be added to it, particularly with regards to the recent rules changes (in Union) but the main rules of the game are there...

TPBM now vaguely understands the game of rugby...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 12, 2011)

i think i could understand it a lot more since reading that. thank you

TPBM plays a "not so common" sport


----------



## Pong (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, baseball isn't so common here. 

TPBM likes baseball.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2011)

It's ok.....better than mobile wrestling.. sorry just takin' the p!ss out of you guys....

TPBM has not played any sport...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't really at the moment but do at times...

TPBM prefers other activities to sports...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 13, 2011)

what guy doesnt perfer "other activities" ?? usually ends up with an "I do" tho... 

TPBM has managed to avoid the "I do" thing thus far.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2011)

Nah....caught !

TPBM is looking forward to clear skies tomorrow!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes I am, but it's supposed to be a little cold out.

TPBM remembers who Art Fern was and what you are supposed to do at the Slausen Cut-off?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM will explain...


----------



## Pong (Sep 14, 2011)

.........

TPBM will tell us who the heck Art Fern is and what people are supposed to do at at the Slausen Cut-Off.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2011)

The What???

TPBM, like me would like answers!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2011)

OK, Art Fern was a character played by Johnny Carson on the tonight show. He portrayed a sleezy pitch man selling all kinds of junk. He would always end up giving directions to get somewhere which would most always include a map. He's direct you to take a left in the fork in the road and the map would have a great big dinner fork picture one it. He would then tell you to stop at the Slausen cut-off, get out of your car, cut off your slausen, then continue on to where you were going. It was pretty cheesy, but Johnny's delivery was just funny.
Oh yeah, he usually had a busty side kick in the gag, named the Maninee Lady

TPBM is relieved to finally know the answer, or maybe not?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2011)

Can't say I was that bothered...

TPBM is relieved to have an answer to the question...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2011)

Yep will sleep better tonight! 

TPBM has a tall tale to tell...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Pong (Sep 17, 2011)

Well life here is generally boring so....

TPBM knows how to play at least one instrument.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2011)

No....useless.....

TPBM CAN play an instrument and will tell us what it is...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2011)

Used to play piano/keyboard at one point but no am pretty much completely unmusical...

TPBM still plays an instrument that they have been playing since childhood...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2011)

No still clueless.....

TPBM got rained on today....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2011)

Heavily...

TPBM did as well...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2011)

I didn't, I stayed indoors because it was raining outside 

TPBM Remembers me...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't say that I do...... Sorry...

TPBM is watching it rain.... like me !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2011)

As a matter of fact it is raining after days of sun.

TPBM got sunburnt today...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2011)

Nope.

TPBM is glad to see Lanc back on the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep, it is good to see him back...

TPBM is Lanc and is glad to be back...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope, but I'm sure he will be along soon....

TPBM is awaiting lancs arrival....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2011)

Indeed...

TPBM is still waiting...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 20, 2011)

guess he's gone again!

TPBM has seen a real lancaster


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope.... never have.

TPBM speaks more than one language..... (Digger doesn't count !)

Charles


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 20, 2011)

I can speak and write a small amount of Finnish, enough to confuse Finns with my bad grammer and spellings or Finn-lish. 
I can speak understand a more of spoken German/Swiss-German, but since living in Finland (before I returned to the UK,) it has replaced some the German I learned from many years of skiiing holidays. 
Even now, I am now more likely to think of the Finnish words 1st, than in German (as I used to before I went to Finland,) when my brain attempts to translate what little I still know.

TPBM probably has more knowledge of getting languages mixed up between their brain and their mouth than I.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2011)

Not me ! Remember, I started this !

TPBM has brothers and/or sisters...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2011)

Just brothers...

TPBM has both...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 21, 2011)

nope just sisters...evil, evil sisters!! haha

TPBM like to play practical jokes


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2011)

Nope.... I've seen too many people get physically injured because of practical jokes.

TPBM is a family person....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2011)

Try to be....

TPBM has a stash of GOLD....!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2011)

You think I'd be single if I did? 

TPBM also picked up a personalised mug whilst in town this morning...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM has a picture of their personalised mug...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2011)

No but have one at work...

TPBM has false teeth...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes I do.... a full set. Had them since I was 21 !! This is my third set in 60+ years...

TPBM wears glasses...... bifocals ?

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2011)

Nope, no glasses, still have perfect vision for now...

TPBM has no medical additions (glasses/teeth etc)...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2011)

None, I'm as clean as a whistle!

TPBM has something about them that a Doctor once described as medically fascinating...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes I did, but he cut it out. Unfortunately, it grew back.

TPBM will be watching numerous soccer matches this weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, he was amazed I survived the car accident that he helped piece me together again afterwards.

TPBM has also been bolted, stapled, and spliced back together after an accident.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 24, 2011)

Bucky's not reading the posts...

Never been put back together after an auto accident, but I have had two major surgery's.

TPBM is watching it rain..... like me...

Charles


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2011)

No, oddly enough it's still dry!

TPBM can't be bothered packing to go back to uni...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2011)

Nope, too old for that me thinks.....

TPBM hasn't seen a razor for a very long time....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2011)

Couple of days...

TPBM likes having a beard...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2011)

Nah....not my cup of tea...

TPBM, on that note would like a cuppa...


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you muchly old chap, don't mind if I do.. *casual gentle slurping* ...AHhh 
Myself, is now drinking Red Mountain, currently 2 spoons of Red Mountain, 1 Cadbury's Chocolate 2 sugars...  

For those with a cafe maker of some kind, you could try mixing it up, mix 4 scoops of Aribica, to 1 scoop of a South American 1 of an Italian... should make 5 - 8 cups/4 - 6 mugs/2 or 3 stiens.

TPBM prefers coffee beans/grounds or instant; 'home/selfmade' or 'endless'?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Any coffee, pretty much......

TPBM knew that about 4000 Swedes fought in the Union Army during the American Civil War....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2011)

No &hit? RIght off the boat? C'mon.

TPBM thinks there is more to Lucky's story.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2011)

Certainly should be...

TPBM will give the extras...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Several all-Swedish-American units fought in the Civil War; historians have made detailed studies of Company C of the 43d Illinois Volunteer Infantry, Company D of the 57th Illinois Volunteer Infantry, and Company H of the 1st Illinois Light Artillery...

TPBM has relatives that fought in the civil war....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't know about my mom's side of the family but my dad's side did not make it over here until after the turn of the century.

TPBM is wanting to go shooting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

If it's a quadruple .50 then aye!

TPBM has fired a .50.....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope. Can't afford that vice. That's throwing 10 quarters down range each pull of the trigger.

TPBM has fired a .444 Marlin


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Have no idea what is, so no......

TPBM will show the above thingy....

It would be unusual for Scandinavians not to be attracted to the sea, given their Viking ancestry, and one of Scandinavia's most famous immigrant sons surely must be John Ericsson, a Swede, inventor of the propeller, so critical to naval maneuvering-and designer of the Union ironclad ship the Monitor. Two members of the ironclad's crew were also Swedish: M. P. Sunstrum, assistant engineer, and seaman Hans Anderson. Ericsson fought ridicule and design prejudice to convince the Lincoln administration of the fact that an iron ship could not only stay afloat but maneuver tactically and withstand solid shot in battle. Admiral John Adolph Dahlgren of the U.S, Navy was also the son of Swedish immigrants, and went on to great fame as the inventor of the so-called "Dahlgren Gun," an Artillery piece, Commanding the Washington Navy Yard at the beginning of the war, Dahlgren was given charge of the blockade that kept Southern ports from receiving or shipping forth any goods, supplies, foodstuffs, or luxuries for the Confederacy. He assisted in the taking of Savannah, Georgia, in 1864, and was instrumental in the siege of Charleston, South Carolina, in 1865, where his flagship was torpedoed and sank. Dahlgren escaped, however, to live another five years in relative peace. Many other Scandinavians served creditably in the Union forces: Oscar Malmborg, a hero of the Mexican War, who was so bad-tempered in spite of his heroics in the Civil War that he was relieved of duty-only to have the general in command, John Logan, criticize Malmborg's replacement as not being nearly as gallant and effective as the man he replaced; General Charles Stolbrand, personally commissioned a general of artillery by Lincoln, and who fought bravely at Vicksburg and Savannah; and Ernst von Vegesack, who served for two years in the Union army, rose to the rank of brigadier general, and was cited frequently by his superiors in their reports for his "admirable example ... calm courage ... and meritorious conduct."

Source: The Civil War Society's "Encyclopedia of the CivilWar."


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope I won't. TPAM can google it.

TPBM loves flourescent lights for every application.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nooooo......

TPBM like me, needs a holiday or just time off......


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2011)

Would love another holiday period....

TPBM is in total agreement!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2011)

110%110%

TPBM has heard about Ocean Ranger and will tell us....


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 26, 2011)

had to google it..but i remember it. ocean ranger is a ...or shall i say WAS a big @$$, fancy dan drilling platform for off shore drilling. it perished along with its crew back in 82 to a storm with 70+ mph winds. a russian ship was also lost nearby becasue of the storm.

TPBM has been in a storm with winds over 90 MPH


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nope, can't say that I have....

TPBM has hear about this gentleman Carl Edvard Johansson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2011)

Not until just now...

TPBM also hadn't heard of him until just now...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 26, 2011)

You're right. never heard of him before.

TPBM has never heard of the Sudetenland


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2011)

Nope I've heard of it, as I'm sure most of us here have...

TPBM actually hasn't heard of it and couldn't point it out on a map...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2011)

Have heard of it but need a map to know where it is....googling soon....

TPBM will do the same...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't need to...

TPBM will now show it on a map...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 28, 2011)

this is the best one i could find. it was area along the czech borders that was inhabited by germans. its where my grandfather was born back in 1898. ( dont know why but it keeps showing germans twice on my post ???)

TPBM knows of a relative born in a different country


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2011)

Got a couple but most are born in England (compared to Scotland) which isn't really different...

TPBM's relatives are all from the same country...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope. Bloody Norwegians. 

The person below me owns a Dyson vacuum cleaner and will explain its virtues.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope, don't know a thing about them. 

TPBM wants to go flying.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yup!

TPBM wants to drive on Daytona and Talladega race tracks....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2011)

Well.... not right now....

TPBM has also noticed Jan has made a few double posts of late.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just did! Matt308 is so gonna fry my *rse! :$

TPBM believe so as well....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2011)

Nope.... Matt has mellowed in his old age..... Just don't tic him off....

TPBM is enjoying this nice day. Temp is 81F, and only a 30% chance of rain....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2011)

Wasn't that bad here, only around 70F though...

TPBM is having bad weather...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yup, it's pissing down.....

TPBM will have a lazy weekend...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 1, 2011)

AM having a lazy weekend!!!!

TPBM has nearly finished his GB !


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2011)

Nope.... not really into plastic scale modelling. Prefer balsa and tissue, rubber powered, flying models. 

TPBM is taking the day off from all chores....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2011)

Didn't have any to do...

TPBM is watching it rain...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2011)

Watching the sunshine, and wishing I could go out and play.

TPBM has had enough of the heat


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2011)

Hot weather hasn't started here yet....

TPBM prefers hot to cold...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Bit of both, but more warm than cold...... 

TPBM has heard about D B Cooper....and will tell us...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM has and will tell us...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2011)

D.B. Cooper is the only person ever to hi-jack an airliner, and get away with it. He bailed out of an airliner somewhere over Oregon with $200,000.00 cash money. It is not known if he survived the bail-out or not. The FBI is still looking for him...

More info here: D.B. Cooper, the legendary skyjacker - extortionist — A Mystery — Crime Library on truTV.com

TPBM doesn't think he made it...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2011)

Don't know if he made it or not. 
TPBM is really glad the weather has cooled off.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2011)

rather it got warmer....

TPBM had a public holiday today too.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2011)

Wayne.... when you're retired, everyday is a holiday !!

TPBM is watching it rain.... like me

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah, raining on and off for the past 5 days....

TPBM is getting all their gear ready for hunting season


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM is and will say what they are going to be hunting...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2011)

Not me ! Do not hunt !

TPBM doesn't know that Marcel (from The Netherlands) is in the USA on a working vacation.

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 3, 2011)

i didnt know that! marcel if you are anywhere near pittsburgh, pa let me know.

TPBM has also done working holidays


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope....

TPBM is having thunderstorms tonight....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM hasn't seen rain for a while...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 4, 2011)

i stinking wish! had drawn up preliminary plans for an arc....

TPBM owns a boat


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope, don't have one, sorry.

TPBM is hoping for snow soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2011)

Ain't gonna snow round these parts...

TPBM like me has not been up close and personal with snow.....


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 5, 2011)

nope. get a yearly visitation of the lovely white stuff....

TPBM get its it too


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2011)

Sometime, but not often. Va. Beach seems to be in a warm air corridor between the ocean and Richmond, Va. If we do get the white stuff it usually comes up from the south.

TPBM is a smoker....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM used to be a smoker but quit...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes I did, smoked for over 20 years. Quit in 1973 !

TPBM believes in the supernatural....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2011)

Not really...

TPBM does...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2011)

Only if it's the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost.

TPBM is glad the weekend is near.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2011)

damn straight...

TPBM is working this weekend...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nope, half day of work today then heading north for 5 days of deer hunting with the longbow.

TPBM has never been hunting


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2011)

Been a couple of times, mainly just with air rifles though...

TPBM has never been hunting but wishes too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 7, 2011)

nope not my bag...love to shoot but as long as i can buy meat at the store i will go that route.

TPBM is the same way


----------



## ccheese (Oct 7, 2011)

Absolutely..... Not into wild game at all.

TPBM is planning their fall vegetable garden.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2011)

Not down here mate....

TPBM has worked on a farm...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM lives on a farm...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 8, 2011)

hardly...live in a rural area with a little land though

TPBM is a city boy through and through


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope, grew up farming about 2100 acres. I miss it.
TPBM is though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2011)

No Sir!

TPBM has chickens and doesn't need to buy eggs.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2011)

I live in an strict animal free complex. Only chicken we got is a plaster rooster in the kitchen, real quiet one.

TPBM does tho


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2011)

No chickens, just a dog...

TPBM also has a dog...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 9, 2011)

"A" dog...nope have 3. 2 australian cattle dogs and a border collie pup. my house resembles the Bumpus house.

TPBM remembers the Bumpus' hounds and will tell what movie they were from


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 9, 2011)

You mean the hounds from "A Christmas Story"? 

TPBM will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2011)

Whoa, I was thinking of A Christmas Carol at first. (TPAM is correct!)

TPBM will tell us about the awesome lamp in the movie


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, haven't seen it...

TPBM needs to explain the lamp....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2011)

What lamp...

TPBM will explain the lamp...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 10, 2011)

The LAMP in a word, GAUDY!!!!!! The base had a small round floor section with a woman's black high heel shoe on it. From there we go up her leg to the red frilly skirt for a lamp shade. The father in the movie won it, I forget how and he thought the world of it. He put it square in the middle of the table in front of the large picture window in the living room much to everyone's dismay, especially his wife's. 

There, now that that's done, TPBM will find something a lot more important to discuss.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2011)

like what?

TPBM....come up with something will ya!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2011)

Can't say I have anything...

TPBM does have something more important that they could talk about...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 11, 2011)

well, if anyone is going to be near Lousiana the 11th and 12th of next month the 357th Fighter group museum is hosting a reunion for friends and family of the group. more info will be in the ww2 events.

TPBM's weeks hasnt been going very well...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess compared to the Eastern Front, it's not been that bad.

TPBM is ready for this week to be over with.



(For those whom have not seen the lamp: )


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 11, 2011)

You could say that. But I'm dealing with it and handing it back to'em.



Your killing me David. I feel like I've been posted over. Ok, ixna on the previous. My week could be a lot better, but it could be a lot worse to.

TPBM is having a great week.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2011)

Every week is great, when you're retired ! Just like females... some better than others !

TPBM is enjoying the rain...... like me.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2011)

No rain at the moment but it is forecast...

TPBM is watching it snow...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2011)

Nope, but cannot wait for it!

TPBM has wrecked a car before


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2011)

No but my Son has written my car off!!

TPBM has had this happen also...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2011)

Fortunately, no. Neither one of my kids ever wrecked my (or their) cars.

TPBM usually makes their own lunch...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 13, 2011)

Usually. Soup for lunch today

TPBM will tell us what he is having for lunch too


----------



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2011)

Me and the missus were out, so we stopped at Hardee's and had hamburgers and fries.

TPBM has never heard of Hardee's......

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, I have. But there are not too many of them left in my neck of the woods any more.

TPBM is ready for a nap.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2011)

Can always be ready for a nap...

TPBM naps often...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 14, 2011)

too often...

TPBM is going on vacation soon.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2011)

Not till Christmas....

TPBM can't wait that long...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't but I'm still not going anywhere...

TPBM is going somewhere soon...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2011)

Home in about an hour.

TPBM however is going on a holiday soon.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2011)

I wish. The wife is going out of town for three days, and I'll be 'batchin' it, does that count ?

TPBM is rumored to have a temper.....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 14, 2011)

Who........................................................................................meeeee,.........................I don't know what your talking about. 

TPBM is going to have a killer weekend!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2011)

The week-end is suppose to be nice, weather-wise. I will spend a good part of it in the garden. It's fall garden planting time !

TPBM plants a fall vegetable garden...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM doesn't but still has a normal vegetable garden...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2011)

No veggie garden here....

TPBM likes Brussel sprouts.....??


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 16, 2011)

NOT ON YOUR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!! 

TPBM will be glad to get back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2011)

Not got work this week so can't really answer that...

TPBM isn't looking forward to the working week...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 16, 2011)

nope, i am not. the new bid took effect so i have all new people and half of them need training. going to be PITA for several weeks.

TPBM would love a new career


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy where I am...

TPBM had a bad day at work today....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2011)

No work today, so couldn't have a bad day...

TPBM's work week got off to a bad start...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 17, 2011)

Busy, not bad, just busy. Started at eight A.M. this morning and quit and eight thirty P.M. this evening.

TPBM is enjoying a good drink.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2011)

Does a glass of coke make the grade....

TPBM was thinking something stronger...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2011)

Not at 8:10 in the morning.

TPBM is going skiing this year.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2011)

We'll see, depends on how my injury heals, will miss the first half of the season at least though...

TPBM would never go skiing...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 18, 2011)

your right. never will. will be a dare-devil in other things but not with planks on snow.

TPBM knows a person who's a germ-a-phob.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope.
TPBM is going to have a lot of work done to there vehicle this weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep. Oil change, remove, re-solder, and re-install the windshield wiper control module in hope of making the wipers work on something other than the high speed setting. Build a carpeted wooden platform for the back end of the cab to put my ice fishing stuff on. 

TPBM would like to come over and lend me a hand.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2011)

Not really...

TPBM enjoys motorsports...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2011)

sometimes....

TPBM started work real early today...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM always starts work really early...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm retired, Hugh...... remember ? Perhaps...

TPBM starts his work-day really early ....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2011)

Use to start a 3 A.M. during the summer, now I start at 8 A.M.

TPBM is ready for the weekend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2011)

You have no idea my friend........

TPBM could use a week on a beach too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2011)

Sounds like a plan...

TPBM hates the beach....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2011)

Not really, although sand can be pretty annoying...

TPBM doesn't like sand either...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2011)

I love the beach as long as I'm the only one on it, well, maybe a female friend to.

TPBM had a long day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2011)

Nah....

TPBM slept in till midday....


----------



## Pong (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh yes. 

TPBM will tell us how many posts he/she has in this thread...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 23, 2011)

You're kidding, right ? I have no idea.....

TPBM can't wait til it snows...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2011)

Some snow wouldn't go amiss...

TPBM really doesn't want it too snow...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 23, 2011)

could pass on the snow for a while.

TPBM has a pet reptile


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2011)

Nope. Had a few turtles and lizards when I was growing up though. 

TPBM is ready for the work week to start.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2011)

No...wanting it to finish....

TPBM agrees!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me.... I'm retired... remember ? One week is just like the next. I do what I want, when I want 
and where I want it.

However..... the "Golden Years" suck !

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2011)

Haven't quite made the "Golden Years" yet, but if I get many more and/or worse aches and pains than I do at middle age, then yes I would have to agree!

TPBM is still just a young pup.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2011)

Only in spirit.

TPBM knows what I mean.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, although I'm still one in body as well nominally...

TPBM is not looking forward to the onset of winter...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2011)

Wrong. I love the winter. 

TPBM is in need of a road trip.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah Animal House style.....

TPBM knows what this means....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2011)

Could do with a little explanation...

TPBM will provide the explanation...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 25, 2011)

got to watch the movie animal house with john belushi....then you will know.

TPBM has been to a toga party


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2011)

Nope. But I've been in a food fight.

TPBM has to.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2011)

Only once, in my High School cafeteria.

TPBM doesn't think highschool cafeteria food qualifies as actually being food


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 26, 2011)

I can vouch for that, I wonder how some of the crap served got past the FDA. 

TPBM will tell us their favorite foreign dish, something popular outside of their country.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2011)

I have so many that I can't name just one...

TPBM also has many favourite dishes...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2011)

Hugh, like you I have to many.

TPBM wants to go flying.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2011)

Pretty much all the time...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2011)

Wouldn't mind a bit more...

TPBM prefers a boat and a fishing rod...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2011)

Not really...

TPBM prefers a rifle/shotgun...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2011)

To do what ? A shotgun is great for mass murder, if that's what's on your mind.

TPBM is an easy going sort of person....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2011)

Most of the time. 

TPBM is watching it rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope not today...

TPBM is enjoying the sunshine, like me....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2011)

Was sunny for parts of today but mostly just cloudy...

TPBM is watching it snow...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 30, 2011)

not today but just came back from my camp in the northern part of the state and it snowed about an inch.

TPBM has their snowblower all tuned up and ready for the season


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2011)

If I had one it would be so I'll just stick with tuning the shovel.

TPBM spent the day fishing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope, sorry Aaron....haven't done that in years!

TPBM will tell us the name of the big steel bridge in '48 Hours'......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2011)

Is that suppose to be give us the name of the big steel bridge?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2011)

Correct!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2011)

The bridge is called correct?

TPBM has not heard of a bridge called correct!


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 31, 2011)

cant say i have...

TPBM know another name for that bridge


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2011)

No idea...

TPBM should google it...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2011)

Google couldn't tell me. It's still up for grabs. Maybe..

TPBM knows.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM is bobby and will give us his other name for it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM will breakout a DVD and check out the answer...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nope.

TPBM thinks Lucky should be tarred and feathered for asking a question with no apparent answer, and then abanding the thread for several days, leaving us all hanging.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2011)

MMM...

TPBM thinks Lucky should have the presence of mind to actually respond to the issue at hand...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 2, 2011)

is it April first already?? I have no clue what it is...

TPBM is ready for a change of subject and will


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah Brother...

TPBM will start with that change...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 3, 2011)

Guess that falls on me....

TPBM has a wife and kids...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2011)

NOT ME!
TPBM is in need of a big dose of Nitro.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2011)

for what purpose....? 

TPBM watches a weekly tv series and will tell us what it is...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 4, 2011)

Never miss NCIS... Tuesday night at 2000 EST

TPBM likes to watch SitComs

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2011)

I like NCIS but never get to watch it or TV for that matter.

TPBM has a big weekend planned.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2011)

Just rugby...

TPBM has a quiet weekend planned...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 5, 2011)

I did have.......... Golf at 6.30 this morning, then called in to do some _work!!!!!!!_. But now on to the Captured GB!

TPBM had a similar fate today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2011)

No.....no work....

TPBM always works weekends...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2011)

Thankfully not that often...

TPBM never works weekends...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2011)

BwaHahahahahahahahahaha

TPBM plans on having a fun day tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2011)

No just relaxing....

TPBM put there feet up too....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2011)

You got that right!!!!!

TPBM has a tough week ahead.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2011)

Not really...

TPBM always dreads the start of the working week...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah Mondays always seen to have a moronic atmosphere of some sort.

TPBM hates being on ladders


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2011)

Not fond of them unless they are well built and none of my relatives have ever owned them. 

TPBM likes to weld.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2011)

Never tried it....

TPBM has flown in a floatplane.....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2011)

No, but I would very much like to though!

TPBM Is watching a great movie.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope, but did just see Puss N Boots with the kiddies.

TPBM has recently enjoyed watching a kids movie as well


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2011)

Aye, fell into the Despicable Me, I think it's called and I don't even have any kids!  

TPBM will tell us what luxury car he'd buy, old or new, if he were in the money and wanted to travel in style....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2011)

You know me, Lucky, it would have to be the 1949 Mercury, two door sedan. Not much in the luxury car family, but it is beautiful.

TPBM agrees.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, you know me Mr. C, I totally agree!

TPBM knows someone who's claustrophobic.....


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 7, 2011)

oh yeah, my daughter. she had a hard time getting an MRI without freaking completely out.

TPBM has a keepsake from one of their grand parents and will tell what it is.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2011)

Got a couple of uniforms from WW2 as well as some hats/helmets from my great-grandfather...

TPBM doesn't have any relics from older relatives...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have my Old Man's duffel bag with his Corps number on it. Other than that no I don't. I used to have an old Korean Marine Gunny Sgt's medals. I kept them in a clean pickle jar as a kid. He gave them to me when I was 10 in what I suspect was an alcohol haze after his 16yo son died in a motorcycle crash. Great guy. After 20yrs, I sought him out and mailed them back to him.

TPBM has given their wife/girlfriend a highly personal gift and has told no person about it.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 8, 2011)

if i did i...couldnt tell you 

TPBM cant keep secrets well


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2011)

Manage all right for the most part...

TPBM is useless at keeping anything to themselves...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2011)

Not me. I have history that will never be told. Never.

TPBM is guilty of not oiling/sharpening their guns/knives in eons.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 8, 2011)

At the moment I don't own a gun, wish I did but I keep my knives sharp all the time.

TPBM enjoys gun and knife maintenance.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2011)

When I had them, it was actually relaxing to me.

TPBM has a nice gun/knife collection


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2011)

Just an air rifle...

TPBM does have a good collection...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 9, 2011)

i managed to mass a decent collection.

TPBM has learned the fine art of sneaking things into the house


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't have to sneak things in the house. 

TPBM is relaxing and listening to some good music.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2011)

Nope, watching the new Attenborough series on iPlayer...

TPBM has been spending a lot of time recently just relaxing...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish. To much work to do.

TPBM has though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2011)

Trying too.....

TPBM is enjoying a good steak...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2011)

Had one the other day...

TPBM had a good roast dinner tonight...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm about to in an hour!

TPBM has fired a canon before


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2011)

I thought it was. When I was about 12 I shot a 30-06. I was small when I as that age so it had tremendous kick.

TPBM enjoys a pipe from time to time.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2011)

Nope.... don't use tobacco in any form. However...

TPBM does...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM is a chain smoker...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2011)

NOPE!

TPBM would love to be fishing today.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 12, 2011)

Not really. First, I've have to borrow a rod reel, 'cause I don't own one. Second, I'd have to borrow a boat.... need I go on ?

TPBM is the one that's the avid fisher-person....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2011)

Not me.....

TPBM fits the bill!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM doesn't like any form of hunting/fishing...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2011)

WRONG! I like all of it.

TPBM is in need of hearing a large radial engine run.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't mind that!

TPBM is having car troubles...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2011)

Not at the moment...

TPBM is...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 14, 2011)

thanksfully not! hope i am not now jinxed!

TPBM believes in jinxes


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.... my only superstition is with my pocket knife. I open it, I close it. You open it, you close it.

TPBM thinks I'm strange...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2011)

No, there's only three things I believe in. The Father, Son, and the Holy Ghost.

TPBM likes ice cream sundays.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't mind them at all.....

TPBM would rather have fruit than icecream...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 15, 2011)

nope...i am a bonafied junk food junkie. would like chocolate syrup, whipped cream, nuts, caramel, etc with my ice cream.

TPBM likes things plain rather than loaded


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2011)

Loaded...

TPBM doesn't care for healthy eating...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't care for it but I have to. 

TPBM would like to do just one cat shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2011)

Not really...

TPBM wants to go on a big game hunt...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 16, 2011)

SURE!! would love to go....wouldnt shoot anything except with a camera.

TPBM cant swim


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 16, 2011)

Not very well, I float like a brick. 

TPBM would like to have a WWII airbase in there back yard with a model of each aircraft that was in the war on the base.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2011)

Who here wouldn't...

TPBM is here and wouldnt...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2011)

I would though!

TPBM would like some AFV's to play with...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hell yes. I'm still a kid at heart.

TPBM wishes they had a separate workshop to build those AFVs and the time to do it!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2011)

Would certainly be fun...

TPBM would rather save themselves the hassle of the mechanics of it all...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2011)

No, no, mechanics are fun!

TPBM is looking at a lazy weekend ahead, with no plans....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2011)

trying to make it work that way....

TPBM will be up late tonight!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2011)

No later than usual...

TPBM normally gets an early night...


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 19, 2011)

Ha haaa I'm a shift worker! Only if you call getting home for 1am an 'early night'!

TPBM sleeps with more than one pillow under his/her head...


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 19, 2011)

To be Saturday night crude... apologies lasses, tis' nowt but beer talk.
Only if she asks nicely...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2011)

Me thinks TPAM blew it....

TPBM knows what razor1uk is talking about, tho....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2011)

No idea, but I'll have what he is having!

TPBM is tired of Halloween candy by now as well


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2011)

Get fed up on any sweets, rather quickly nowadays......so, aye!

TPBM has once ridden in a Volvo P1800.....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't say that I have. As an aside, Volvo drivers are noted to be the slowest on the road, usually 5 to 10 MPH under the speed limit, and almost always in the left lane.

TPBM slept thru church this morning....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 20, 2011)

nope, had to be at work.

TPBM attends church regularly


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2011)

Not really...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2011)

No, me neither...

TPBM rode their bike to work today...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

I wish I could, but a wee bit too far.

TPBM hasn't riden a bike in years


----------



## ccheese (Nov 24, 2011)

This is true, altho you never forget how to ride a bike. Thinking of buying an adult three wheeler for me and the missus.

TPBM will eat out, today.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM will eat out over the weekend...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 24, 2011)

More than likely!

TPBM has eaten WAY TO MUCH today.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 24, 2011)

Hell yeah! Lard ass!

TPBM had smoked sausage for breakfast


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2011)

Nope, just cereal...

TPBM had a cooked breakfast...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes I did. Two fried eggs over easy, bacon, and toast, with a cup of coffee.

TPBM could use a good cup of coffee at the moment.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't think so, it's almost 1800 on the east coast. Think I'll have a spot o' tea instead.

TPBM has to have his tea in the afternoon....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2011)

rather in the morning if I have one....

TPBM drinks more coffee than tea...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2011)

Coffee in the morning, tea in the evening. Works out about even.

TPBM is not feeling their best, today....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2011)

Actually, I'm feeling pretty darn good. Went walking in the forest this morning and got some photos and am going to shoot pool, aka billiards, tonight.

TPBM enjoys shooting pool.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2011)

Every now and again...

TPBM avoids table sports...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope, actually enjoy them. 

TPBM has played table tennis before


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah yes, quite some time ago, tho. Almost every barracks rec room had a table tennis table and a pool table. In the evenings you had to take a number, like at the butcher shop. You took the winner of the last set.

TPBM has served in their nation's armed forces (reserves count).

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 27, 2011)

Does 14 days with the danish army count? Guess not, so: No. 

TPBM has had a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope, not in Oz. Biggest turkey here is about 4 pounds in weight! 

TPBM did tho!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't to it here...

TPBM had a good Thanksgiving weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2011)

Well....don't celebrate it here,,,,but had a good weekend just the same....

TPBM is allergic to peanuts


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nope, but put a big bag of roasted peanuts in front of me and I'll eat them until I'm sick.

TPBM is already listening to Christmas music.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2011)

Try to avoid where possible...

TPBM does as well...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes... Christmas is not one of my favorite times of the year..... very long story...

TPBM is watching it rain, like me...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 29, 2011)

raining on and off...more on than off.

TPBM plays pinochle or another card game..


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2011)

During my navy days, played quite a bit of poker.

TPBM is waiting for their first snow....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, seen some flakes but not much more...

TPBM already has snow...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2011)

It's already snowed here but no accumulation. 
TPBM is wishing I'd finish my P-51.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2011)

No point rushing it...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes sure

TPBM could not even 'build' a paper airplane


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 1, 2011)

No, but I can fold one out of a sheet of foolscap...

TPBM jumped out of a tree/off a balcony as a child thinking he could fly... like the paper plane he made!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2011)

No, I was never much on self inflicted pain. 

TPBM has some plans for the weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 1, 2011)

Not really, still working around the house...

TPBM has a long honey-do list...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM would have a long one, if they ever got around to creating one...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't believe in honey-do lists, and the missus doesn't make or keep one.....

TPBM owns a two wheeled vehicle....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes I do as a matter of fact, but it's pedal powered.

TPBM is ready for Christmas.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2011)

Nope....

TPBM is not ready either....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2011)

You are correct, Mate. I'm not ready and don't have to get ready. We don't do Christmas at our house !

TPBM thinks I'm strange....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2011)

Not really...

TPBM think Charles is strange though...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2011)

Nope, not really.

TPBM has had a great weekend.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 4, 2011)

so-so weekend.

TPBM is watching or listening to football today..


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 5, 2011)

Nope; wrote Christmas cards then physio appointments in the afternoon... aaaaaargh.....

TPBM really did not like the outcome of the football


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2011)

Not particularly bothered by it all...

TPBM isn't bothered by it either...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 5, 2011)

actually kinda happy. my team didnt self destruct but won....

TPBM has put up their christmas tree


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 5, 2011)

Good stuff, bobbysocks - good feeling when your team wins, and yes, we have - my wife has, at least; I just assembled the thing.

TPBM thinks that advertising Christmas since the middle of October is just consumerism at its worst.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2011)

YES I DO!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM is ready to relax and enjoy the evening.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2011)

Ready to do that all the time at the moment...

TPBM tries to relax as much as possible as well...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2011)

Try and do are on different ends of the spectrum.

TPBM has already put up their holiday decorations.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 7, 2011)

helped my wife the other day. i dont decorate outside...

TPBM does decorate outside for the holidays


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2011)

Normally put up some lights...

TPBM doesn't put anything up outside...


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 8, 2011)

Not normally, but my wife's spotted an ideal tree for fairy lights. (My daughter thinks fairies live in the woods behind the house  )

TPBM doesn't believe in fairies, but believes in Faireys.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't really believe in either...

TPBM believes in both...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nope. 

TPBM beleives they'll have a beer after work tonight.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 8, 2011)

last beer i had was in 1977. never aquired the taste for it...now rum on the other hand...i will have a few of those while watching the game ( US football....)

TPBM also doesnt care for beer..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2011)

Nope, I don't. 

TPBM is glad tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 9, 2011)

Tomorrow's Saturday here; glad Friday's over; another physio appointment (aaaaargh...) over and done with!

TPBM doesn't have to work over the weekend and is pleased about that, unlike me, who does!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2011)

Certainly don't have to work....although SWMBO may have a list of things to do....

TPBM has the same issue to contend with...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't have to work any week-ends. It's called being retired !

TPBM is looking forward to retirement...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2011)

Its too far off to contemplate...

TPBM is in a similar situation...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2011)

YUP! 

TPBM has big plans for tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2011)

None. Just gonna cry in my cups that I will likely never retire alive.

TPBM likes BLTs (bacon, lettuce and tomato) sandwiches.


----------



## Pong (Dec 9, 2011)

Never tried one but it sounds delicious. 

TPBM watches a lot of sports.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2011)

watch my fair share....

TPBM missed breakfast today...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, I did. Just a couple of cups of coffee....

TPBM Likes to roller skate...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hell no! The on and only time I roller skated, I fell on my azz and it hurt. I then tied a pillow to my azz, fell again and it still hurt. Even me as a 4yo knows to pick another "fun" activity after that.

TPBM has seen the movie Super8 and will tell me if its worth watching.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2011)

No, Matthew, I have not seen the movie, so I can't comment. However,

TPBM has, and will comment....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2011)

I've not ever seen it either.

Hopefully TPBM can oblige.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2011)

Nope haven't seen it either, heard good things though, look it up on IMDB...

TPBM has looked it up on IMDB and can comment further...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes i have seen it....i didn't mind it at all, not sure if it's up your alley though Matt? 

In short, contained alien creature escapes train wreck, chased by military.....rest is up to you....if you dare...

TPBM doesn't like Sci-Fi monster type movies...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 11, 2011)

grew up on them! boris karloff as frankenstein and the mummy....bela lugosi as dracula....the thing...the blob...the creature from the black lagoon ( my all time fav )...a whole host of men from mars and oversized bugs and critters.

TPBM remembers all the old horror movies as well...and will tell us their favorite.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM does and will tell us their favourite...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for the Super 8 update. It looks like it is spot on for my likes. My favorite old time horror type movies? The Thing for sure (I thought the John Carpenter remake was fricking awesome too). War of the Worlds. The Birds. Invasion of the Body Snatchers with Donald Sutherland. Alien. I even really liked Cloverfield! Hell even Tom Cruise's War of the Worlds was good. I was just thinking Super 8 would be good too.

TPBM likes love story movies and will tell us their favorites.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2011)

Not happening....

TPBM can feel all warm and fuzzy with their luvie dovie movie sh*t


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 12, 2011)

hardly. i like things to blow up...drive or fly fast or be be humorous...monte python, mel brooks, etc.

TPBM will tell us their favorite python moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2011)

Not sure I can, as for me there are to many, The Knights of Ni is certainly up there though...

TPBM has a single favourite moment of Python...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2011)

Not a Monte Python fan.... never saw any of his movies...

TPBM thinks I live on another planet....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 14, 2011)

YES!! 

Good morning Mr. CCheese, your mission for today is to go infiltrate the local blockbuster video ( or simular movie renting establishment ) and procure a copy of "Monte Python and the Holy Grail". in the movie is subliminal messages you must follow. should you get get frowned upon for excessive laughter we will disavow any knowledge of your actions....

TPBM agrees...he NEEDS to see this at least once..


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes I do agree. If for nothing else Mr. C needs to realize there is no person named Pink Floyd nor Monty Python.

TPBM likes Pink Floyd.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't mind them...

TPBM prefers another band...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope Pink Floyd is my all time favorite. One of the band's namesake ("Pink" Anderson) was raised in the city I currently live in.

TPBM will share their favorite and albiet usless music trivia


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2011)

When I was a kid I saw Spike Jones The City Slickers at a local vaudeville theater.

TPBM doesn't know who Spike Jones is.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2011)

Nope...

TPBM will explain who he is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2011)

heard of him, that's as far as it goes...

TPBM can expand on this...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 18, 2011)

spike jones was a mixture of a comedian and a musician. his songs were often drenched with inuendo or satire....and a few whistles, clanks, and gunshots, etc. kind of like a wierd al yankovic of the 40s and 50s.

TPBM doesnt know who wierd al is...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes I do. Had quite a few laughs listening to his stuff to. 

TPBM may not know who he is though.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2011)

I know of him...

TPBM needs an explanation to know who he is...


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 19, 2011)

My favourite (or should that be "favorite") is "I luuuv Rock-y Road!"

TPBM didn't know that Bruce Dickinson from Iron Maiden once went by the nickname Conan the Librarian (as did Weird Al).


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope didn't know that...

TPBM had no idea either...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 20, 2011)

No I did not.

TPBM will tell me what to get my two sisters for Christmas!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2011)

No idea...

TPBM has an idea what Bucky could get his sisters...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 20, 2011)

how old are they? could be the difference between a barbie doll and victoria secrets...

TPBM has no problems buying for women


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope. Something shiny if you like them. Throw the shiny in a pool if you don't.

TPBM thinks that is just wrong.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nah, but I do think buying presents for one's sister(s) from Victoria's Secret is wrong.

TPBM agrees (hearing banjo music in the background).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2011)

YUP!
TPBM is ready for Christmas.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2011)

I was ready the day after Christmas of 2010 ! Me and the wife do not exchange presents.... we buy what we want all year long !!
With our anniversary in December, we do it all at once, on the 17th.

TPBM is hoping for a White Christmas.....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2011)

YES!

TPBM could use some of the white stuff at Christmas as well


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2011)

YES I COULD!!!!
TPBM has had a great Monday!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2011)

After that post, my Monday is irrelavant. You go Aaron!!!!

TPBM enjoys some classical music every now and then to decompress.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes.... kinda "hooked on the classics" if you know what I mean...

TPBM is watching it rain.... like me.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2011)

It is certainly thinking about raining, hasn't yet though...

TPBM is watching it snow...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nope no snow.

TPBM pulled his Lee Enfield out of the safe and is teaching his son about how it works and how to oil/grease it. Like me!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nope, but one of these days I'm going to get the barrel screwed back onto the receiver of my M1 Garand and shoot it!

TPBM has never fired a rifle.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 21, 2011)

heck no...been shooting since i was 6 or 7....and still have that 22.

TPBM also has their first firearm


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yep, a Marlin Model 60 semi-auto .22 given to me as a Christmas present when I was 13 years old. Lost the magazine tube insert a year ago so for now it's a single shot.

TPBM wanted a Red Rider BB gun for Christmas when they were still just a wee little sprout.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2011)

I had my dad's.
TPBM had a rough day at work.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2011)

Nope.... retired, remember ?

TPBM is looking forward to retirement.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2011)

Would if i was close enough....

TPBM will never retire...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2011)

The way things are looking, probably not...

TPBM doesn't look that far ahead...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh... I look alright. But have no optimistic conclusions. I'll die at my desk. But my family will be set. Mission accomplished.

TPBM enjoys homemade cookies for the holidays.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh yeah; can smell 'em from here!

TPBM's daughter is NOT perched on his/her knee watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse while he browses the WW2 Aviation Forum!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2011)

If I were married and had kids they probably would be but seeing as I'm not.

TPBM is enjoing a quiet evening before the last day of work before the holiday. Unless it's Charles who's RETIRED!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2011)

Today was the last day of work before the holiday!

TPBM is kinda ready for all this to be over with.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2011)

Christmas is not one of my favorite holidays. I don't know why, it's just another day of the week to me.

TPBM looks forward to gifts, the tree, parties and the whole hoop-la of Christmas...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not fond of all the hype either.

TPBM thinks we should celebrate Christmas in the way it was intended. To celebrate Christ.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes I do. And if you don't believe, then just celebrate with the moral underpinnings. Kindness, giving, respect. 

TPBM is dissgusted with how these stoopid people are reacting to shopping for the Retro-Air Jordan shoes.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't say I've seen anything about it...

TPBM has and is dis-gusted...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2011)

Got to admit my ignorance on the subject.... However,

TPBM knows and will tell all....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2011)

Nope, none the wiser.....?

TPBM avoids wearing shoes...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2011)

Only to bed..... 

As a youngster I was never allowed to go barefoot. Around the house if I kick off my shoes I have slippers on.

TPBM really wants somthing extra special for Christmas....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2011)

In a way, yes.

TPBM is enjoying time with the family.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 24, 2011)

will have a housefull tomorrow. will have a couple house guests tonight....all is well.

TPBM isnt able to be with family this year


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2011)

Nope, have managed it...

TPBM hasn't but will see them at some point during these holidays...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2011)

I have today!

TPBM familly can be a bit oddd at times, but still nice to see them every once in awhile.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2011)

Can't they all. 

TPBM had there big dinner tonight and ate WAY to much.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2011)

No... last night we had ham, potato salad and cole slaw. This afternoon is the big turkey dinner !

TPBM got something very special for Christmas and will tell us about it.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing really...

TPBM got some good stuff for Christmas...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2011)

Drawings from my kids created just for me.

TPBM also got something really cool and will tell us.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope.... Me and the wife have an agreement, we don't exchange gifts. We just buy what we want all year long. (Surprise) My son sent me a $30.00 gift card for Home Depot..

TPBM got something they will treasure...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2011)

Not really...

TPBM did...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 26, 2011)

dont know if i will treasure it forever but got a Ipad.

TPBM like me sometimes finds newer technology more frustrating than its worth! haha


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes I do. I don't get the iPod fanaticism. And Mr. C you got a gift from your son?! Well Merry Christmas indeed.

TPBM cannot explain how toy gyroscope can hang off of a string sideways without falling.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=425fIGX2-68_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 27, 2011)

The same thing that keeps hip-hoppers low riding pants from falling off?

TPBM will tell me what type of scope to mount on my new varmint rifle.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends on the range required...

TPBM has better advice...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2011)

Real men use iron sights, I however prefer Zeiss 

TPBM used to hunt varmints, or as we call them in the South, "dinner".


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2011)

How about a Leupold Riflescopes 3-9x50 VX R Matte FREE S&H 110689, 110688, 111237, 112195. Leupold Riflescopes. Bucksnort. Will that work?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2011)

TPAM didn't leave a TPBM.....so now I'm kinda confused.....

Edit: Mrs. Little says he confuses easily


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> How about a Leupold Riflescopes 3-9x50 VX R Matte FREE S&H 110689, 110688, 111237, 112195. Leupold Riflescopes. Bucksnort. Will that work?



Looks good, but it has a 30mm tube, my rings and ring tools are all for 1" tube.

TPBM with ask a new TPBM question.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I could but could just continue the same theme...

TPBM is Bucky and has decided which scope to go for...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's me. Have not decided yet. Looked at a few last night, but can't swing the price this close to Christmas. So for the time being I'm going to take my old Bausch Lomb 3X9 scope off my deer rifle and mount it on this one so I can break in the barrel and do some shooting. Will upgrade this spring after my tax return is in my grubby hands.

TPBM is not expecting a tax return this year.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes I am actually.

TPBM would like everybody in the US to have to right a check to IRS quarterly in lieu of having it automatically deducted from their paycheck. Thus folks would actually understand just how much we pay for gov't.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know. You really don't miss it when it comes out of your paycheck automatically. Having to write a check four times a year might hurt some people who don't plan ahead for those sort of expenses.

TPBM will state his/her views on the subject.

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 28, 2011)

if everyone had to mail it in quarterly, i think a lot of people would get themselves into trouble with the government. and YES i do believe we pay way too much. it should be a flat tax...something like 10% per person over a 15K a year. no deductions, no loop holes, whatever you make...you give up 10%.

TPBM got some happy news recently


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2011)

Well... I woke up this morning on the right side of the grass. That's always good news.

TPBM has a project in the works and will elaborate ...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2011)

WAY too many! Tonight it's my Group Build.

TPBM has TOO many projects as well


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually, I am getting my pile worked down. AndSORRY WAYNE!!!!!  

TPBM has some plans for the upcoming weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2011)

No not really relaxing as much as possible will be a good start....

Cheers Aaron, and clearly Charles has me figured out, may have spoken to my missus for guidance...

TPBM is enjoying a nice cup of coffee with feet up!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2011)

Feet up but no coffee...

TPBM is doing both...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 29, 2011)

nope. bottled iced tea at my desk.

TPBM also gets a chance to peek in here while they work...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2011)

Since I stopped smoking cigars, I got to have some fun.

TPBM is a former smoker as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2011)

No don't touch 'em...

TPBM has built an Igloo


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2011)

Have done in the past...

TPBM hasn't ever seen snow...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2011)

I almost wish I hadn't. Seen too much of it...

TPBM has brothers and/or sisters.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2011)

Brothers only!

TPBM......sister only?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope brothers only here as well...

TPBM is an only child...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope...middle child.

TPBM made a new years resolution...for real this year. haha


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope. Only would be another broken promise. So eff it.

TPBM writes thank you notes for their gifts.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2012)

No, I thank'em in person. My hand writing SUCKS! 

TPBM is hoping for lots of SNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2012)

TPBM has riden on a sleigh before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2012)

Nope, no snow here....

TPBM like me, has never seen snow close up and personal...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2012)

Generally see it every year...

TPBM is always hoping that they'll see snow one day...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 2, 2012)

actually hoping for the day i dont see snow anymore! 

TPBM like me has seen enough snow to last them the rest of their life...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2012)

You got that right. I hope I never see another flake....

TPBM finds it hard to believe that Wayne has never seen real snow...

Charles


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 2, 2012)

Not really, he lives in Australia; I lived in Queensland as a teenager and in parts of the state it didn't rain for six years!

TPBM feels like a drink...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2012)

Regularly feel like I need a drink...

TPBM rarely feels the urge...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Occasionally, not very often though.

TPBM can't beleive this thread is 900 pages long.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes I can! Fun $hit!

TPBM has not taken down their Christmas crap. I say crap because how much stuff can one woman buy for Lord's sake. Honestly.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2012)

More then I ever thought possible - and yes the )#(*$)#(*$ crap is still up!

TPBM is burnt out from the holidays


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 3, 2012)

no....like getting together with family. dont care for the hype and commercialism tho.

TPBM thinks we need a brand new holiday to celebrate and will tell us what they think it should be.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, the new holiday would come after finishing up all Christmas shopping and would entail me locking myself in a room away from crowds of people!

TPBM thinks I may be related to Scrooge?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2012)

Probably...

TPBM thinks that Bucky should consider becoming a hermit to satisfy is Scrooge urges...


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 6, 2012)

Go hard brutha, lock yo self away...

TPBM thinks his time as a hermit would be further enhanced with some good ole fashioned rock'n'roll


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2012)

Of course...

TPBM can think of other necessities required for being a hermit...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, the occasional hermitess visiting the hermit abode for some lively conversation.

TPBM does not think conversation is what I really had in mind with the visit from said hermitess.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2012)

Think of conversation as the female version of uber-extended foreplay wherein the male drinks too much and falls asleep before it comes to fruition.

TPBM listens to AM radio.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2012)

Not if I can help it. I'm not knocking it, there's just nothing on it I want to listen to.

TPBM is enjoying something hot to drink and has the music turned on and feet propped up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2012)

Had the coffee.....feet up, TV on...

TPBM has had a problem with their internet connection this week...


----------



## Pong (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah it's been quite terrible this week.

TPBM has big plans this January.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2012)

Just a couple of interviews...

TPBM has no plans this January...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2012)

None really.....play it by ear...

TPBM flys be the seat of their pants when it comes to plans....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2012)

Not usually but here recently I have. It's made for some interesting weekends.

TPBM is suffering from a cold and really wants to be rid of it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2012)

Thankfully not...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2012)

No not me...

TPBM doesn't get sick...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2012)

I wish. Not feeling well as we speak.

TPBM needs to have a colonoscopy and dreads it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> I wish. Not feeling well as we speak.
> 
> TPBM needs to have a colonoscopy and dreads it.


 
Nope, but I'm thinking maybe that's why your not feeling well. Just the tought of it makes me shudder.

TPBM is a closet Glee TV show watcher


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2012)

Not really...

TPBM has avoided it at all costs...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 9, 2012)

DEFINATELY!!! not into musicals of any kind..on screen or stage...even though my wife helps direct them at her high school.

TPBM is into show tunes and has several CDs of them


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunno, does the soundtrack to the original Blues Brothers with Dan akroid and John Belushi count as a showtunes CD?

TPBM has never watched said movie?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2012)

Think I saw it on TV.... not sure tho...

TPBM remembers "Lash" LaRou western movies, and knows what he was King of....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2012)

Never heard of'em Charles, but I have seen the Blues Brothers several times and house sit a couple of cats named Jake and Elwood.

TPBM is enjoying some good music at the moment.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nope, the joker that has the radio at his workbench has been listening to the pop station all morning. Adele, Maria Carey, etc... Starting to think there is something wrong that guy!

TPBM is having something tasty for breakfast, lunch, or dinner today.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2012)

Had a nice roast beef sandwich for lunch with mayo, lettuce and lots of onions. Drowned it with a Dr. Pepper.

TPBM is turning up their nose at my lunch....

BTW, Aaron. Lash LaRue was King of The Bullwhip !

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 10, 2012)

hardly! protien drink for breakfast and simular stuff for snacks and lunch...diet time...yippee!

TPBM is also trying to lose some weight


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2012)

Not really...

TPBM doesn't bother with trying...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2012)

At 128 pounds (butt neck-ed) I don't think so. I just got back 15 of the 17 pounds I lost in March from surgery.

TPBM is watching it rain...... like me !

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2012)

YUP. And thank you for the education sir. 

TPBM is STILL HOPING FOR SNOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hell no! Snow make Matt308 miserable.

TPBM has a favorite comic strip.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't read them any more. Use to like Dick Tracy and Smilin' Jack, but that was eons ago....

TPBM never misses the 6 o'clock news.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2012)

Miss it a fair amount, get most of my news of the internet...

TPBM does the same...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I do. News media is to depressing.

TPBM is in favor of a quiet weekend.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes I am. And 6 O'clock news by the major networks s me. Sound bites that if you flip the channels is in virtual lockstep with other channels. That screams 'wrong' to me.

TPBM thinks 60 Minutes is a righteous show.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2012)

Havn't watch 60 Minutes in quite awhile. Did enjoy it, tho...

TPBM enjoys the cold weather...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes and COME ON SNOW!

TPBM like to camp in snow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2012)

Are you crazy man, not happening!

TPBM is crazy and would gladly take up the challenge...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2012)

Have done it in the past, not sure I'd want to do it again though...

TPBM avoids camping whatever the weather...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2012)

My idea of camping doe not involve an RV, a campground, showers, the corner pub or a drive to town for night life. My idea of camping is two guys, a pup tent, only the food you can carry or catch, and lots of peaceful forest or woods. It's even better with snow on the ground. 

TPBM owns an RV....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nope. I like Mr. C's version of camping.

TPBM has camped alone deep in the woods [Believe me that focuses the mind].


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes, I have. Me and a friend went to Gunpowder Falls, in Maryland, 5 miles off the main road, with a pup tent and bedrolls. Woke up with 18 inches of snow on the ground ! That's what I call camping !

TPBM thinks I need my head examined....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like a possibility.....sure Edna Mae will put you straight quick enough!

TPBM has been in a little padded room....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, but only to look around..... in the states it's called a padded cell.

TPBM is an avid golfer.....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 16, 2012)

nope...cant figure out the attraction of the game. maybe if there was more contact like in polo or something to otherwise make it exciting...

TPBM has ridden on a polo pony before..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 18, 2012)

Me neither. 

TPBM has never watched a polo game...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2012)

No I haven't and nor do I want to.

TPBM wonders what happened to ESPN broadcasting Australian Rules Football [God I miss that!]


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 18, 2012)

I knew nothing of it Matt, sorry. 

TPBM is in need of some flight time.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2012)

A-FRICKEN-MEN!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM gets in the air as much as possible


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't get off the ground...no matter how hard I flap my arms....so that would be a definite no....

TPBM can't sit still for long periods...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2012)

Struggle most of the time...

TPBM has gotten pretty good at it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2012)

Have my moments....

TPBM grilled a steak for dinner...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2012)

I wish.... Last night it was a hamburger fries at Hardee's. I think spaghetti is on the menu, tonight.

TPBM will tell us the first five words of their national anthem.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2012)

God save our glorious queen...

TPBM doesn't know their national anthem...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2012)

I do but don't ask me to sing it...

TPBM has a rodent problem...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has a cat so doesn't have a rodent problem...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2012)

Nope. A cat and my pet rabbit would not get along in this house. Besides, I don['t like cats.

TPBM is almost ready to hit the sack.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2012)

It's 4pm and sadly true!

TPBM didn't sleep very well last night either.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2012)

I have insomnia really bad, and rely on a sleeping pill every night. My wife sez I'm in a coma for the first four hours.

TPBM has been involved in a serious fire....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2012)

No thankfully....

TPBM has and will tell us about it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2012)

Nope, I haven't either...

TPBM has an will explain...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 22, 2012)

thank god not.

TPBM has had their house flooded


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2012)

Not like some of the fellas on here. At worst I only had a couple of inches in a room or two.

TPBM has had far worse


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank goodness no.

TPBM has has made their own furniture.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope, haven't done that....

TPBM has a ride on lawn mower


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes I do. 

TPBM will tell us something about something he ate that didn't taste good


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2012)

Haggis, and I only ask one question, Why?

TPBM has tried it before and will tell us what they thought about it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't like it...

TPBM still thinks haggis are real animals...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 23, 2012)

nah...also know tripe isnt a fish, fungus, or plant.

TPBM eats tripe often


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, deep breath, oooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

TPBM would rather eat dirty sock soup than haggis.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I please choose neither? That includes frickin' tripe I might add.

TPBM has need to have a sincere discussion with a son/young man.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope.
TPBM is still in need of some serious flight time.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2012)

Yup, and hopefully the preventing issue will be resolved on Wednesday.

TPBM has also had the pleasure of dealing with the FAA.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2012)

No not in this life...

TPBM has a craving for........?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't have a craving for anything at the moment...

TPBM does...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't really have a craving, but a cool beer would be nice....

TPBM is going to hit the bar/pub this evening.....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 24, 2012)

nah...not tonight...trying to cut down...and slim down

TPBM loves working the midnight shift


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2012)

Never. Not when I worked for a Cincinnatti airport hotel, nor when I worked for United Parcel Service.

TPBM is having some evening coffee.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2012)

Thinking about it, it is that time...

TPBM drinks too much coffee


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2012)

Nope don't drink any...

TPBM drinks far too much coffee...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2012)

Donno 'bout that. Two cups of decaf is my limit.

TPBM is a tea drinker...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2012)

Yup, sweet tea!

TPBM likes their tea cold and sweet as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn skippy. I loves me some southern tea.

TPBM loves Costco Meatlovers pizza.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2012)

Never had Costcos but I'd probably devour it with no compaints.

And unless it's Charles, TPBM worked way to hard today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope, paced myself....

TPBM has a day off tomorrow...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 26, 2012)

I only work a half day. Off at 10:30am

TPBM will tell us if that counts as a day off.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2012)

Sort of half does...

TPBM has afrozen lake near by....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2012)

A lake, yes.... Frozen, no... Tempt today is 67F.

TPBM owns a two wheeled vehicle...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2012)

Just a bicycle...

TPBM only has four wheeled vehicles...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope, got a car, a truck and a motor scooter.

TPBM is watching it rain.... like me

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2012)

Yep we are having an evening shower...

TPBM has experienced some flooding due to heavy rains..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2012)

Not directly, we are too high up to be flooded...

TPBM has been flooded...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has a mouse problem...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you referring to the four legged rodent (Mus musculus) or the oblong thing on my computer table the moves a pointer around the screen ?

Either way, the answer to your query would be in the negative.

TPBM likes the way I answered Wayne's question.... 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2012)

Covers all eventualities...

TPBM does actually have a problem with one of the types of mice...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2012)

Battery was low in the comp mouse so I put two new ones it. Problem solved.

TPBM likes going fast on the water.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't get on the water too often....

TPBM is a Speed boat freak...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2012)

Not per se, just a general speed freak...

TPBM would rather go slowly and sedately...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2012)

After you get over 75 your reflexes tell you to slow down a bit. I still drive to keep up with the traffic, but I'm not as aggressive as I once was.

TPBM has living parents...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, I do, and I do my best to keep them active so I'll have'em longer.

TPBM is wishing the weekend was longer.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2012)

Doesn't everybody wish the weekend was longer (unless they work it)...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure do....

TPBM does too

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes I do. I wish my weekend merged with my retirement. Not gonna happen.

TPBM expects to die at their desk.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2012)

Only if it's my computer desk..... Love this being retired...

TPBM is having a bad day....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 1, 2012)

yep...i work for @$$holes. managers who have no idea about the procedures but make up the rules like they did.

TPBM has the same probem with their "upper" management


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2012)

Thankfully not...

TPBM is their own boss so doesn't have this issue...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Unfortunately no, but can't complain about my current boss.

TPBM believes in Voodoo.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2012)

Naaaa.... don't

TPBM would like to stick pins in a little doll to see if it works though!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2012)

Can always give it a go, not that it will work...

TPBM is an avid believer of voodoo dolls...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope....

TPBM is, tho...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 3, 2012)

No, but I was out ice fishing with some buddies once and I kept catching fish in one hole in the ice, while they caught nothing. Buddy pulled out the Voodoo doll his sister picked up for him at Mardi Gras and set it next to me and put a hex on me. Honest to goodness, I did not get another bite the rest of the time we were out there. We still talk about that one.

TPBM wants to go ice fishing with me this weekend. No voodoo dolls please


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks... but I'll pass. Too cold up there to suit me !

TPBM comes from a place that's warm and cosy most of the year.

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 3, 2012)

It's only warm half the year.

TPBM really wants to do some flying!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2012)

Nope, i already told you my arms will get tired....

TPBM is just plain tired and wants to sleep.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2012)

Fairly wide awake at the moment...

TPBM is ready for bed now...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 5, 2012)

i could use a nap but am sure my boss wouldnt appreciate it if i sacked out. and Aaron...i would love to get some air time!!

TPBM cant wait to get out on a boat...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2012)

If the weather warms up considerable I would be looking forward to it, currently though I'm not...

TPBM is also a warm weather boater...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2012)

don't have a boat....

TPBM watched the Superbowl today..


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, watched most of it this morning...

TPBM didn't watch it...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 7, 2012)

Not a chance. I watched it and all the pre-game hype (though out of the corner of my eye while doing other things).

TPBM watched the Chelsea vs ManU game earlier in the morning (How did Chelsea give up a 3-0 lead!!! Rooney is a beast.)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2012)

Seen the highlights not the full game. Wasn't complaining about the comeback, if only they had scored 4...

TPBM is unsure what to do for sports watching now the Superbowl has passed...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nope, I'm going to take the recurve or longbow to the archery range and fling some arrows at targets.

TPBM thinks that sounds like a perfectly good way to spend a couple hours instead of staring at the TV.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2012)

I sure do! 

TPBM enjoys reading.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 7, 2012)

sad to say not particularly....i am a very slow reader.

TPBM has something new to keep them occupied


----------



## ccheese (Feb 8, 2012)

I wish.. Same old stuff, different day !

TPBM walks to work.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2012)

Some of the time...

TPBM doesn't use a car to get to work...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 8, 2012)

nope too far from home to walk or bicycle.

TPBM thinks its very odd the 2 posts above me are strangely similar...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nope, I can see the difference in the two possibilities

TPBM needs to walk his dog


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nope, don't own a dog.

TPBM thinks dressing your pooch up in an airplane costume with aviator goggles and leather helmet is just wrong


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Fortunately its not my pooch, he'd never stand for such treatment and he runs the show around here. 

TPBM like me, works for treats from his dog


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2012)

He certainly has to work to get his...

TPBM doesn't give their dog any treats...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 9, 2012)

Nope..... don't have a dog !

TPBM Is going to change the topic of TPBM to keep it from going to the dogs 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2012)

cats lets talk about cats.....

TPBM hates cats.......(little [email protected])


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't hate them but prefer dogs...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2012)

definitely prefer dogs over cats....

TPBM has another favourite animal.....


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

True, birds, but don't tell my pooch who is is patiently wiating for his daily walk outside my door. His patience will last about another hour.

TPBM has already had his/her morning coffee (unless just waking up)


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2012)

Yep.... considering a second cup as we speak....

TPBM's weather forecaster says snow for today..... (Wayne is exempted)

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has seen snowfall recently...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 11, 2012)

like right now! cold too

TPBM likes it cold so they can ice skate....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2012)

No.......would fall on my @ss all the time....

TPBM is more at home playing ice hockey than just skating....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really a skater therefore can't really play ice hockey...

TPBM does both...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2012)

Only been on ice skates one time in my life. That killed about 2 minutes. Took them off immediately.

TPBM played baseball in high school


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 13, 2012)

nope played a year of football then quit to do the fun things...

TPBM was in the band in high school and will tell us what they played


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM wasn't involved in anything in particular at school...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2012)

this and that, mainly sports....

TPBM has built a house...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes... a dog house ! And several bird houses ! (Does that count ?) However, I have extensively re-modeled the house we're in. Removing existing walls, making rooms bigger (or smaller), and adding a 15' x 33' extension to the back of the house.

TPBM is very handy around the house.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2012)

Can do bits and bobs if needed...

TPBM isn't very hands on around the house...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 14, 2012)

negative...if you own a house for very long you learn to fix and remodel...unless you have a lot of extra money you dont know what to do with.

TPBM went to a trade school


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM did...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2012)

Nope.... like the dummy that I am, I quit school in the 7th grade. Learning from that, both of my kids graduated from high school.

TPBM has served in his country's armed forces.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2012)

No I haven't...only Airforce cadets many moons a go...

TPBM has served and will tell us what that entailed....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2012)

I haven't...

TPBM has and will detail their service...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmmm seems I started this.... Gave the U.S. Navy 21 years of my life. Don't regret a minute of it.

TPBM will tell us the first five words of their National Anthem...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2012)

"Oh say can you see"
How's that.
TPBM is not impressed.


----------



## CORSNING (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm constantly impressed. I've snow and water skied, basketballed, snowballed but the TPBM did all that and more.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2012)

Only the basketball bit....

TPBM has a swimming pool in the back yard.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, sort of. After yesterday's rain there are quite a few small ones. I like to refer to them as puddles...

TPBM is a dual citizen of two countries.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has changed citizenship in their life...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 18, 2012)

Yep, see my flags. Funny, my maternal grandmother was Canadian, Nova Scotia and grandfather fron Ireland.
Paternal Grandfather was a Scott! So I have made the trip full circle.

TPBM did something similar!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2012)

Not exactly. Both my grand-parents were from The Netherlands. Long story short.... my father's birth name was Kaasman. Everyone thought he was Jewish, which he wasn't. When he joined the Army, in 1918, he sort of changed his name to Cheeseman..... without a visit to the courts. So it stayed that way.

TPBM thinks that's confusing...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2012)

Not overly...

TPBM has a simple ancestry...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, sort of....

TPBM will tell us the time and temperature where they are....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2012)

At 9:20PM it is 35 degrees F in Abingdon, Va.

TPBM is ready for the work week, unless it is Charles, he's retired you see.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, I am..... However TPBM is ready to face the work week.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2012)

As ready as ever...

TPBM is never really ready for the work week...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 20, 2012)

its ready or not here i come...

TPBM cuts their own hair....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2012)

Nope, got this nice Filipino lady at my barber shop. Does a super job.

TPBM is losing his hair...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 20, 2012)

I cut my own and I'm loosing it.

TPBM needs a vacation,.........badly.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2012)

Being retired, I am on a permanent vacation.

TPBM likes to chew gum...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 20, 2012)

not very much any more....

TPBM "cracks" their gum when they chew it


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2012)

not me...

TPBM has a doctors visit scheduled tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nope. Tomorrow is Saturday.

TPBM is sick and tired of felons running the streets free with law abiding society.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2012)

Who isn't???

TPBM is one of those who believe anarchy is good...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 27, 2012)

dont know about total anarchy but have given up on political parties

TPBM is fed up with politicians too


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2012)

YES I AM!!!!!! Does the Second Amendment ring any bells!

TPBM his hoping for a nice and calm week.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2012)

Wouldn't mind one...

TPBM knows they are in for a tough week...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2012)

So far it's been ok....

TPBM has no idea what there doing tomorrow....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2012)

Got a couple of things I'm doing in the morning but after that I'm not sure...

TPBM has the rest of the week all planned out...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2012)

Nlol:ah...wingin' it...
;
TPBM has an itchy date....if You're Aussie you know what that means......


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM does have one...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2012)

oooo, I might give it scratch then  (an itchy date is an itchy butt!)

TPBM is getting a tingly feeling now....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM is and is trying to satisfy it...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 5, 2012)

not if i want to stay married.... haha

TPBM is getting a new toy in the very near future......


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2012)

Nope....no new toys...

TPBM has had a [email protected] day at work...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wasn't working today...

TPBM has had a crappy week so far...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep, no end in sight either.

TPBM will find me a rock to go crawl under!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2012)

How big do you need?

TPBM has a big rock to hide under...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm battling to find one....

TPBM hides from nothing!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2012)

Generally speaking...

TPBM hides from everything...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2012)

Only the draft board....

TPBM just heard from a old friend...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2012)

No not lately...

TPBM needs to water the garden...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2012)

No... that was done for me yesterday, the natural way...

TPBM, like me, has a winter garden...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2012)

Nope, nothing really in the garden in the winter, it is starting to come to life again now though...

TPBM is also starting to see life in the garden as spring starts...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2012)

Yup, the weeds are shooting right up.

TPBM needs to revamp their garden too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope don't have a green thumb...

TPBM is enjoying a coffee at the moment...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2012)

Actually yes!

TPBM enjoys a hot chocolate now and then....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2012)

No... for some reason hot chocolate gives me a "bloated" feeling.

TPBM is going to tell us the time and temperature where they live....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2012)

20:55 and around 8C/46F...

TPBM is significantly warmer than that...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep 35C here today...

TPBM has brass monkey problems....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2012)

No. it's not that cold, only 58F, windy and raining.

TPBM is having a nasty day, weather-wise, too.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope, pretty good actually. I don't feel like warmed over death for a change and the weather all week is supposed to be in the mid to upper 60's. Not bad for Minnesota in the middle of march.

TPBM thinks the main cause of global warming is bovine flatulence?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2012)

They certainly contributes a lot of methane...

TPBM doesn't believe in global warming...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2012)

No, I don't.

TPBM is enjoying some good music.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2012)

Not at this exact moment in time...

TPBM listens to music all the time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2012)

actually mostly in the car....

TPBM needs fuel.....almost running on empty...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2012)

Still got a bit over a 1/4 tank...

TPBM never fills their tank up to the brim...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2012)

Always fill it up. Your going to burn it anyway.
TPBM is glad the weekend is here. Unless of course it Charles. (he's retired you see)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2012)

Always glad the weekend is here. And off skiing for the week so even better...

TPBM is rarely glad of the weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2012)

most definitely glad of the weekend!

TPBM works weekends


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 18, 2012)

yep...am sitting at my desk right now.

TPBM is anxious to get some wind under their wings


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2012)

Yep...

TPBM forgt it was mothers day (at least it was in the UK)...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2012)

No,....Mother's day over here is May 13th.
TPBM will be glad to get back to work tomorrow.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 18, 2012)

That would be Today, and no I would not be glad, even if I had to go in........ but I dint, wahooooooo
TPBM is shuveling snow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2012)

Nope, never even seen it up close...

TPBM will tell me just how deep snow gets in their neck of the woods...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 19, 2012)

Varies from year to year, this year it was about calf deep, other years it's up to my neck.

TPBM dislikes Mondays.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2012)

Well this Monday was pretty good, a great days skiing...

TPBM always has sh*t Monday's...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 19, 2012)

Nope, I kinda like'em.

TPBM has an enormous project at work.


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, getting a flying school certified..

TPBM wishes it was Friday already


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2012)

On holiday so not really...

TPBM hasn't had a holiday in a while...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2012)

been a couple of months.....

TPBM has holidays coming up for easter.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2012)

On them now instead...

TPBM has got holidays planned for Easter...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)

no....

TPBM will be up before the sun rises tomorrow...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2012)

Unfortunately...

TPBM never sees the sunrise...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2012)

I do...often!

TPBM only sees the sun set....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2012)

Most of time...

TPBM rarely sees the sun set...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2012)

Well...sometimes...

TPBM doesn't want to go to work tomorrow...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2012)

Thankfully I'm not...

TPBM is...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 25, 2012)

Yup, and looking forward to it.

TPBM is really wanting some flight time.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 25, 2012)

yep. the great weather is teasing me. still have a lot to do to the bird before that happens tho...

TPBM isnt very mechanically gifted


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2012)

Not overly...

TPBM is a mechanic...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope.....

TPBM has a shed full of tools...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2012)

Got a couple but not a shed full...

TPBM has got any tools...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 27, 2012)

i have tools i will never use....

TPBM likes to do wood working...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm wanting to more and more.

TPBM is thinking about a job change. Unless it's Charles. He's retired ya see.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, it is, and yes, I am. At my age it's ok to be retired.

TPBM is looking forward to retirement.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2012)

Bit young to really start thinking about it now...

TPBM is already in retirement...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 28, 2012)

nope...several more years to go.

TPBM never wants to retire...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2012)

dunno, think i will at some stage...

TPBM can't afford to retire...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 31, 2012)

Au contraire, mate.... Already retired and living comfortably.

TPBM is suffering from "pain at the pump".....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2012)

Not overly...

TPBM is beginning to feel the pinch...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 1, 2012)

YUP. 

TPBM walks to work.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 1, 2012)

Ohno!!!!! The only place I walk intentionally is on the golf course.

TPBM is off work today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2012)

Nope....

TPBM is looking forward to the Easter long weekend!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2012)

You know it Wayne...Double time pay for working the stat.

TPBM still has snow on the ground too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank goodness no, a much warmer than normal March sent the snow and ice packing early this winter. 

TPBM watched a really bad movie recently.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2012)

Not really recently...

TPBM watched a good movie recently...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2012)

I did actually. 

TPBM is enjoying the peace and quiet.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 3, 2012)

I am now that I am home from work.....

TPBM has the next GB planned and ready to go.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2012)

Sure do....

TPBM wants to know what a GB is....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2012)

I know what they are...

TPBM doesn't...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 3, 2012)

not a clue..

TPBM will 'splain it to me...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 4, 2012)

For shame, bobbysocks ! That's the Group Build. Check it out here: Group Builds

TPBM thinks bobbysocks is losin' it !

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 4, 2012)

Along with a few other of out members hear..... 

TPBM is ready for a drink.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2012)

Doing all right without one at the moment...

TPBM always needs a drink after work...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah....

TPBM has a wood fire they like sitting in front of...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep, need it in the winter too...

TPBM has no need of a log fire...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2012)

You are correct. We have a fireplace in the den and it hasn't seen a burning log in 25 years. I'm thinking of putting gas logs in.

TPBM likes to sit around the pot belly stove at the general store and just talk...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't have either...

TPBM will not be getting easter eggs this weekend..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2012)

Will have a few...

TPBM won't be having any...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 10, 2012)

didnt get any eggs....

TPBM is learning something new or has recently


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2012)

Nope....not lately...

TPBM had porridge for breakfast...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 11, 2012)

Porridge???? I'm a displaced Yank, my choice would be waffles and bacon!

TPBM would have the same!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2012)

Normally don't have breakfast...

TPBM doesn't either...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 11, 2012)

Nope, Ham and eggs for breakfast most mornings.

TPBM doesn't like ham


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't mind it...

TPBM prefers bacon to ham...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mmmmmm, bacon!!!

TPBM prefers a Flintstone size piece of Steak and a baked potato.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh man, I lonnnnng for a great big U.S. size prime rib steak! Had one in Valpderiso Indiana years ago, man-o-man was it good!

TPBM eats meat too!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2012)

Of course...

TPBM is one of those funny vegetarian types...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2012)

Nope....

TPBM enjoys 3D shows


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2012)

Think it is still a bit of a gimmick...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes I do, Sir Gnomey.

TPBM has gone on a recent outing to shoot guns!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 14, 2012)

No sir Matt though I used to shoot trap for years. Quit when the new gun laws came into being in Canada.
TPBM is going on a long trip this month.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 14, 2012)

Nope, no long trips in future, but I did get a ground hog with a loaned 22-250 Kimber 84 yesterday. 

TPBM needs a long vacation.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2012)

Oooo... a Kimber 84 in 22-250! What kind of scope? Yes I "need" a long retirement vacation. I'm that guy who can think of million things to do in my retirement.

TPBM knows what they would do in retirement and will tell us.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2012)

Not there yet by a long shot....so no plans at this stage...

TPBM is much closer with a plan...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2012)

Not even thought about it yet...

TPBM hasn't thought about it yet either...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2012)

Au contraire, Mate. I retired in December of 2008..... not by choice, tho. Now ask me if I'm lovin' it !!

TPBM has a green thumb.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2012)

Not me....

TPBM has 2 green thumbs!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM doesn't think they'll ever develop green thumbs...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2012)

When I'm not being lazy, my thumb is pretty dang green. Not too green as of late.

TPBM loves to work in the yard, mow the grass, rake leaves, pull weeds, thatch, mulch, seed, dig, fertilize, etc., ...repeat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope....wish all that sh!t would do itself....

TPBM doesn't have a yard....


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 17, 2012)

no such luck..... almost an acre. and i dont particularly enjoy grooming it.

TPBM hates that all this outside work is cutting into their free time...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2012)

To a degree...

TPBM loves all the outdoor work...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes I do! Even do the neighbors yard.

TPBM thinks it's time for some rain.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2012)

More rain? Are you fookin' kidding me!? In Seattle?

TPBM has a slow cooker (Crock Pot...aka Crotch Pot) and will tell us what their favorite recipe is for proper use.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has an Agaa...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 18, 2012)

might if i knew what an Agaa was...

TPBM knows what TPUM is talking about and will enlighten me..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2012)

David <----- Has NO idea!

Perhaps TPBM does?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2012)

Have no bloody clue.

TPBM loves woodpeckers and their habit of drumming on your damn fireplace flame arrestor!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2012)

can't say I've had that experience...

TPBM is working late Friday.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 19, 2012)

No, EARLY! Damn!

TPBM is doing the same..................


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope...

Aga: 







TPBM is enlightened...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 29, 2012)

i are now! looks like a turn of the century microwave for kids!

TPBM has eaten stuff made in a kid's EZ BAKE Oven...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, but it's been many years ago when my friend kids were still little monsters.

TPBM lost something recently.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 30, 2012)

some of my sanity and a portion of patience but that is all

TPBM can go on a good rant at times...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2012)

Oh yeah especially about Religion, Politics and oddly littering.

TPBM Thinks they would make an awesome rich person....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2012)

I'm willing to give it a go.....

TPBM thinks it's a good idea too!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 1, 2012)

I'm in, and even if I'm a failure at it, it would still have been fun.

TPBM is independantly unwealthy;(


----------



## bobbysocks (May 1, 2012)

no...but working on it 

TPBM has a summer vacation planned...


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2012)

Nothing yet...

TPBM has their holidays planned out well in advance...


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2012)

Holidays? What's that?

Same with TPBM


----------



## bobbysocks (May 2, 2012)

oh no.... guard that time jealously! its planned and paid for...all i have to do is show up!

TPBM will be attending a wedding soon


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2012)

Not in the near future...

TPBM has a wedding upcoming...


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2012)

Does my wife know about this ? No weddings planed for this family....

TPBM spent some time in college...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2012)

Nope....

TPBMhad a limited education...


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2012)

Nope, got 1 and a half degrees so far, looking to get another one...

TPBM hasn't got a degree...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 6, 2012)

went to 2 years of college and got my MRS. 

TPBM has also had life take an unanticipated turn after getting involved with a woman...


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2012)

Not so far...

TPBM has had it happen more than once...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2012)

Nope.

TPBM has suddenly had a craving from some good old fashioned, slow cooked, southern Bar-B-Que!!! Say some Beef Brisket, or maybe some pulled pork, or maybe a little of each.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 8, 2012)

yeah...i could go for that.

TPBM has never had real southern Bar-B-Q


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2012)

Not a proper one...

TPBM has them regularly...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2012)

Nope....

TPBM enjoys their meats smoked...


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2012)

Like them both smoked and unsmoked...

TPBM doesn't eat meat at all...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 16, 2012)

not a chance.....give me a thick steak or greasy burger any day of the week.

TPBM has to watch what they eat.


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM does but doesn't really need to...


----------



## Matt308 (May 20, 2012)

I wish.

TPBM lives near an airport and the noise bothers them.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 20, 2012)

nope...live far enough away that its not a bother

TPBM works or has worked at an airport


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has/does...


----------



## Matt308 (May 20, 2012)

Not an airport. But a ship port.

TPBM has worked on ships.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2012)

Nope, everything but.

TPBM engoys what they do for a living.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2012)

Yeah I'm happy with it...

TPBM want to move onwards and upwards, job wise...


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2012)

Always want to move up...

TPBM is happy with the level they are at...


----------



## gumbyk (May 21, 2012)

Well, I'm my own boss, so there sin't much room for promotion.

TPBM would like to be self-employed


----------



## bobbysocks (May 21, 2012)

been there done that for too many years...only way i'd do it now would be a "retirement under the table money" business...cut grass, house sit, companion for a hot, young, rich, wealthy babe...

TPBM has also been in business.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 21, 2012)

Yes I was. Not once, but twice. You can have it. I want no more of it.

TPBM would like a vacation.


----------



## N4521U (May 21, 2012)

You betcha.... and so would my wife.

TPBM just spent a bucket of money on a vacation


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2012)

Not recently...

TPBM prefers to minimise spent on vacations...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 22, 2012)

oh no....this is my once a year decompression time. i am not going to be chincy about a few bucks. 

TPBM has/had an unusual pet and will tell us what it is/was


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2012)

No unusual pets....

TPBM will have to come up with something...


----------



## N4521U (May 23, 2012)

I've said it before.............. I, am the pet..... LMAO

TPBM has the unusual pet


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM is running out of topics...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2012)

Nope. 

TPBM knows the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## gumbyk (May 23, 2012)

African or European?

TPBM knows what we are talking about.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2012)

Nope.

TPBM knows what wood (tree) does not float.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2012)

Sounds like a trick question....

TPBM isn't sure but googled like i did!


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2012)

Didn't Google...

TPBM will just post the answer here to save the effort...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 24, 2012)

I suspected it was Ironwood, but googled it just to make sure. That stuff is some dense heavy stuff. Raises heck with tools sharpness.

TPBM has an "ex" that is also dense and heavy?


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2012)

Not me, oh and the answer to the nonfloating wood would be lignum vitae. And I have a small piece of it on my desk. Looks like plastic.

TPBM is going shooting tomorrow.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 25, 2012)

I the weather permits I hope to hit the archery range with the Longbow.

TPBM knows what it means to "Robinhood an arrow"?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2012)

Splitting an arrow with another arrow.

TPBM know the compression ratio of the RR Merlin 45.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

nope....

TPBM...answer please...


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2012)

Not of the top of my head...

TPBM Googled and will post it...


----------



## N4521U (May 26, 2012)

Okay..... here it is. Rolls-Royce Merlin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

At the start of the war the Merlin I, II and III ran on the then standard 87 octane aviation spirit and could supply just over 1,000 horsepower (750 kW) from its 27-litre (1,650-cu in) displacement: the maximum boost pressure at which the engine could be run using 87 octane fuel was +6 pounds per square inch (141 kPa; 1.44 atm).[nb 8] However, as early as 1938, at the 16th Paris Air Show, Rolls-Royce displayed two versions of the Merlin rated to use 100 octane fuel. The Merlin R.M.2M was capable of 1,265 horsepower (943 kW) at 7,870 feet (2,400 m), 1,285 horsepower (958 kW) at 9,180 feet (2,800 m) and 1,320 horsepower (984 kW) on take-off; while a Merlin X with a two-speed supercharger in high gear generated 1,150 horsepower (857 kW) at 15,400 feet (4,700 m) and 1,160 horsepower (865 kW) at 16,730 feet (5,100 m).[45]

TPBM will verify this is the RR Merlin 45.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 27, 2012)

too much brain power to use on a monday ( 1st day back to work )

TPBM used to watch black and white monster movies and will tell us their favorite monster..


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2012)

I didn't...

TPBM did/does watch them and will tell their favourite monster...


----------



## BikerBabe (May 29, 2012)

No.

TPBM will tell us their fave motorcycle brand and model.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2012)

Not a bike fan...sorry Maria... but you can't go past the roar of a Harley!

TPBM has other ideas on Motorcycles...


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2012)

Nope not a huge fan of them...

TPBM is a motorbike fan...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2012)

Nope, I believe anyone going 180km/h on 2 wheels must be mad.

TPBM can ride a bicycle at the speed of 40 km/h if he wants to


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2012)

probably?

TPBM would like their own island to live on.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 4, 2012)

hell yeah! if i cant afford to buy one...i may build my own like this guy did...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA-quywoZrU_

TPBM could live on an island like that also...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2012)

Rather not...

TPBM would rather live on a proper island rather than one made of plastic...


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2012)

sure would

TPBM will like me be going in to work and maybe sacking someone !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2012)

I won't...

TPBM is Karl and did actually sack someone...


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2012)

well i am Karl, but i didnt sack anyone but have set the wheels in motion !

TPBM will come up with a more cheerfull TPBM


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 5, 2012)

How's this? 

TPBM is having a stupendous week!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2012)

Average week so far...

TPBM is having an awful week...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 6, 2012)

It's almost over and is so-so.

TPBM like me, uses too much detail in his builds!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 6, 2012)

use too much detail in every project....they usually become a grandiose ordeal

TPBM is content with the more simple approach


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2012)

Having been on the too much detail curve, i have mellowed to necessary and visible detail as required....the simple approach!

TPBM loves complicated....everything...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2012)

Is there any other way?

TPBM is the same way.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2012)

Think you nailed it vB, not sure there is any other way...

TPBM has another way...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 7, 2012)

My other way will be a box with a star and bar on it.

TPBM is fereeeezin this morning.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2012)

Was a little chilly at 1C...

TPBM is going swimming today!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope, certainly not in the river, its bloody freezing...

TPBM hasn't been swimming in a while...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2012)

No, I haven't and would like to but don't see it happening in the near future.

TPBM is glad the weekend is here and has some excellent plans for it.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep, my Plan started this a.m. 6:30 golf, 9 holes. My back didn't hold out!
TPBM would have done the same.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM doesn't like golf...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry Bill...better things to do at the moment...

TPBM has mechanical problems with their car...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2012)

With the El Camino,.....yes. The Jeep is still purring along fortunately with 289,000 miles at present. I'm just waiting for it to disintegrate.

TPBM is asleep.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2012)

Soon

TPBM bought something today and will tell us what it was.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2012)

Only groceries for the week...

TPBM does this shopping on what day normally?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2012)

Not a Sunday anyway, usually Monday/Tuesday...

TPBM just does it when they need too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 11, 2012)

when ever needed....varies from week to week.

TPBM is going for a walk today


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2012)

nope!

TPBM didn't either...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Daily, usually between a 1.5 and 2 hour hike after work. Just crawled out of bed an hour ago so no walk yet today.

TPBM idea of excercise is getting up from the couch and walking to the fridge for another beer.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 12, 2012)

No,.....I grab the camera bag and a bottle of water and snack and spend the afternoon in the woods. Course.......you guys probably know this already.

TPBM thinks it's way to hot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2012)

No, it is way to cold here atm...

TPBM thinks the temperature where they are is just right...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 12, 2012)

cooled down because of the rain but otherwise not bad

TPBM has been to an amusement park recently


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2012)

Not in some time...

TPBM has had some wild rollercoaster rides...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2012)

In the past but not recently...

TPBM has been on a rollercoaster recently...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2012)

Not me...

TPBM had a nightmare recently....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2012)

Nope, thankfully.

TPBM has had a really cool dream lately and will share.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2012)

It wasn't cool, and I won't............. 

TPBM set their boss straight, just like I did!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has ridden in a Fire engine...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2012)

No, but I did letter one for the local museum, gold leaf!

perhaps TPBM has?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2012)

Nope, brother has though...

TPBM would like to ride on a fire engine...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes I would!

TPBM wants to sound the horn if they get the chance!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2012)

Yep...

TPBM would insist the lights and sirens were on...


----------



## Pong (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely 

TPBM has been to France


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2012)

Not yet, maybe one day...

TPBM is also sweating their @ss off in 37 degree C weather...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope, generally rather cold with 14C weather...

TPBM is cold as well...


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 20, 2012)

And wet; I spent the last two days digging out ditches filled with stones and building dams in the rain to stop rain water flooding the house! Even though it's stopped raining here now, TPBM doesn't need to worry about flooding...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2012)

Nope, high enough above the river to not have to worry...

TPBM does worry about flooding...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 21, 2012)

Not really, am above the Georges River at Botany Bay.

TPBM is toooo far from a flood plain to worry about flooding.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2012)

Not to far from the flood plain but too high above it so not worried...

TPBM lives below sea level...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2012)

Yup, you guessed it

Tpbm knows how low this place is?


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 23, 2012)

Nope!

TPBM likes rule .303


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah..! it would suit some quite well!!

TPBM has a use for it too...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, LOTS of uses!

TPBM knows about the non-jew No.101 squadron flying for Israel in 1948-49


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM will tell all about it...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 25, 2012)

Link here-->101 Squadron

TPBM likes Steve Canyon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2012)

Who?...

TPBM will say who he is...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 26, 2012)

wow you are digging from the past. steve canyon was a newspaper cartoon character...kind of an indiana jones do good hero type.

TPBM can tell us who Ooola's husband was.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2012)

Who?

TPBM can find the answer, thanks!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay, I'll bite............ go here! Oola Udonta (Earth-616) - Marvel Comics Database

TPBM is gobsmacked over this one too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2012)

Rarely gobsmacked by anything these days...

TPBM gets gobsmacked regularly...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 27, 2012)

Nope. 

TPBM had a rough day at work unless it was Charles. Cause he's retired.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Not too bad, actually.

TPBM will tell me what pick up for dinner tonight as I'm too lazy to cook and it's just plain too hot out to turn on the stove!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 27, 2012)

never can go wrong with steaks....roast some corn on the cob with it...mmmmm

side bar....Ooolas husband was Alley Oop ( didnt want you all to go through life uneducated...lol )

TPBM just got hungry for a seared beef!!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 27, 2012)

Nope, just ate.

TPBM Owns a Harley- Davidson


----------



## andy2012 (Jun 27, 2012)

Homer (I think!) Oola Blint - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM Can explain to us who Oola is!


----------



## A4K (Jun 27, 2012)

A bloody nutcase going by the link you posted.

TPBM will tell us who their favourite comic book hero is...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't have one...

TPBM has one and will say who it is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry, don't....

TPBM is sitting by a log fire...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nope, it's 9:11 A.M. and I am sitting in front of a computer monitor. I suppose I could put up a campfire screen background.

TPBM thinks it's time to get away from the rat race for a while.


----------



## andy2012 (Jun 29, 2012)

yep, I sure wish I could!

TPBM Wants to go on vacation RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 29, 2012)

Leaving Sunday.

TPBM was/is stuck in traffic.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 29, 2012)

Not lately... my scooter zips in and out, when necessary. If you don't like the way I drive, stay off the sidewalk !!

TPBM owns a two wheeled vehicle...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2012)

Nope, only 4 wheeled ones...

TPBM does on 2 wheeled vehicle...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 30, 2012)

1968 I did, and I got the pin in my right femur to prove it!

TPBM has road scars as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2012)

No.....

TPBM has been up close when a twister touched down....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has seen a twister up close...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2012)

Not down here....

TPBM has experienced Golf ball sized hail!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope 

TPBM, like me has seen the results of the same on airplanes!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2012)

Can't say I have...

TPBM is not a fan of Soccer...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2012)

This is true..... and you can include basketball..

TPBM is going to lay back and enjoy this Sunday....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2012)

Not really worked this afternoon into evening, now will though...

TPBM is looking forward to a relaxing week...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah, I'm in Cali. 

TPBM likes Myth Busters.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah...I do!

TPBM watches it regularly!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2012)

Not since they disproved the theory of sticking your finger in the end of a shotgun barrel will stop the bullet from causing damage to your hand. C'mon that's Bugs Bunny, cartoony stuff there.

TPBM hates any and all sorts of "Reality TV".


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't like most of it...

TPBM enjoys it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2012)

No F*#cking way, a load of BS...'nough said!

TPBM thinks they are a waste of space and time...like me!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 3, 2012)

Absolutely....

TPBM is addicted to "The Military Channel".....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't have it so can't say that I am...

TPBM is addicted to it...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2012)

You could say that.

TPBM has the feet popped up and is enjoying something to drink.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 3, 2012)

if i did i think my boss would fire me....

TPBM is tired of the heat and wishes it would rain.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 3, 2012)

Sure could use some nice gentle rain.

TPBM has not voted in the Member's Choice Poll for Group Build 13....... (and you really should !)

Charles


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 3, 2012)

Meh, I'm one of the lowers.

TPBM is a choclohalic


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2012)

dont mind my share, but I'm in control....really!

TPBM has other urges....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2012)

Who............................................................me?

TPBM is working on their GB model.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM is working on more than one GB model...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 5, 2012)

Nope.

TPBM burned themselves recently.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 6, 2012)

Nope............. stabbed my finger tho, does that count?

TPBM has got his kit for GB #35!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2012)

Strewth Bill, haven't thought that far ahead, but i 'm sure I have something in the stash that will suit!

TPBM is not at all concerned about any group build...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2012)

Not building anything but do watch what is happening...

TPBM doesn't give 2 sh*ts about them...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 6, 2012)

Au contraire, mon ami !! Quite interested in the GB's. But, not planning on GB #35 at the moment. Hope my Hellcat get's in before the next GB starts.

TPBM will give us the first five words of their national anthem....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2012)

"Australians all let us rejoice" sh!t i remembered it...

TPBM is going to watch the olympics....


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 7, 2012)

Maybe.... I MIGHT be to busy modelling.

TPBM has built a 1:1200 ship and can give me advice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has built one and will give some advice...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2012)

Smallest for me is 1/700, advice ?...get a strong magnifier! 

TPBM builds things other than models....and that is?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope.... just model airplanes... However,

TPBM does...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2012)

I restore cars from the ground up to just a detail. I guess that counts. Oh, and I do model planes (sometimes).  

TPBM is wishing it would cool off.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2012)

A-Fricken-Men

TPBM is getting tired of living in an oven lately as well.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, thankfully I slept half of today away.

TPBM got a horrible sleep last night.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2012)

Wasn't too bad...

TPBM hasn't been sleeping well...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 8, 2012)

thankfully that is one thing i dont have a problem with...

TPBM has a garden and will tell us their gardening secret for success


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2012)

Not me.....what's a garden....

TPBM has the green fingers.....probably Charles!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2012)

Not Charles and don't have green fingers...

TPBM is the green fingered Charles...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2012)

No.....not me either

TPBM awaits Charles arrival too...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep...

TPBM is Charles...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2012)

Here again but not Charles....

TPBM thinks it time for a drink......of?


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 11, 2012)

Mountain Dew!  But I do love Mtn. Dew.

TPBM will tell us their favorite soda.


----------



## andy2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

Root-beer

TPBM can tell us where to drink our favorite pop at.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2012)

Most places are generally pretty good...

TPBM would rather drink in a specific place...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 11, 2012)

At the gun range with my friend.

TPBM wishes we'd stop talking about soda.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah, making me thirsty...

TPBM is parched and about to crack a cold one...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yep, just finishing a can of Diet Coke.

TPBM has something interesting planned for this weekend and will tell us what it is.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2012)

Going to cut the lawn !! Woot Woot ! C'mon over, bring your mower and we'll have a blast !

TPBM does not think a lawn cutting party is in their plans for the week-end...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 12, 2012)

Depending on when the rain stops I just may Charles. But I'm not complaining cause we really need the rain, we been a little dry as of recent.

TPBM is going to have a cook out this weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2012)

Not with the weather we are getting this "summer"...

TPBM is going to have one...


----------



## andy2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

If it wasn't so darn hot I would.

TPBM Will hold a consider holding cookout for all the members of the forum!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2012)

Pretty sure you wouldn't want it here with all the rain we are getting, haven't really seen the sun since perhaps May probably June sometime though...

TPBM is seeing a lot of the sun right now...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 14, 2012)

Nope, clouds here.

TPBM is watching a movie that is bad.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2012)

Not watched any films today just rugby...

TPBM also watched rugby today...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 14, 2012)

Surely you jest..... no offense. It's my wifes time with the telly, it's Sex and the City!!! Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh.

TPBM is having better luck with TV today.


----------



## andy2012 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yep, got to watch two episodes of _Adam 12_!

TPBL's favorite T.V. show is...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 14, 2012)

Can't decide

TPBM hates cats


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2012)

No, not really, I am more of a dog person though.

TPBM is thinking about a vacation at the beach, unless of course it's Charles. Seeing as how he already lives there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2012)

No...no beach vacation....

TPBM has used up all there vacation time...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2012)

Not exactly.... I'm on permanent vacation, remember ?

(Actually, I live about 8 miles from the ocean, Aaron).

TPBM will give us the time and temperature in their neck of the woods.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2012)

Currently 9.15pm and about 10C

TPBM should do the same!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 16, 2012)

1:50 pm and a warm, humid 80 something...going to 90 within an hour or so.

TPBM would like to dip their toes in a cool stream right about now.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep, then the rest of me, all the way up to my neck.

TPBM thinks public swimming holes are nasty and avoids them.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2012)

Visit them every now and again...

TPBM avoids them for the above reasons detailed by Bucky...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 16, 2012)

I go to the pool!

TPBM's computer crashed recently


----------



## ccheese (Jul 16, 2012)

About a month or so ago. The hard drive went belly up....

TPBM is mad about something...

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Jul 16, 2012)

Mad about my wife, I get away with anything I want!

TPBM is in the same boat!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 16, 2012)

Well..... almost. After fifty-seven years with the same woman I think she's a keeper.

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 16, 2012)

Not married, can't say.

TPBM wishes I'd quit changing the subject.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2012)

I got no problem with that.... show's your independence...

TPBM is in the middle of a heat wave...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2012)

You know it, lowest temp. so far in July has been 89 F. Most days it's been in the 90's with dewpoints in the 60-high 70's. That makes for some hot, sticky days.

TPBM will send me some popsicles!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 17, 2012)

I would but I don't think they'd make it out to the mail box. It's been hot here to. And I'd eat'em.

TPBM wants to go flying.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2012)

Would be nice, not really been the weather for it though...

TPBM has been flying recently...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't I wish............... 

TPBM feels the same....


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah...

TPBM Watched a horror movie recently.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2012)

Yup, wedding video from my practice marriage.

TPBM has a lot of VHS tapes or cassette tapes or 8 track tapes too.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 17, 2012)

! I have a few lying around.

TPBM has a (lot) Fly Past magazine.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2012)

Got a few lying around...

TPBM has all sorts of aviation magazines...


----------



## andy2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have plenty of _Air Classics_ around some where, I should go find them.

TPBM has to clean up around the house to.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 18, 2012)

I only subscribe to one mag... "Warbirds International", and I have scads of them, going back years. I do need to donate them to someone...

TPBM would like to have a few issues....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 18, 2012)

certainly i would! especially if it has articles about mustangs or the 357th FG.

TPBM likes to invent things and will tell us ( and maybe show us ) their latest masterpiece


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2012)

Is there anyone who doesn't invent things in their head. I don't write them down though...

TPBM doesn't invent things in their head...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a head?!?!? Well............whatta ya know. So that's what that lump on my shoulders is.Hmm.

TPBM is looking forward to a nice quiet weekend with the missus.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2012)

That would be nice...

TPBM prefers a rowdy weekend !!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'm bloody sixty nine years old mate. I'd rather sit and invent things.

TPBM might like rowdy?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 19, 2012)

Only get rowdy in my head these days. 

TPBM is going to cook something tasty this weekend and will tell us what it is. (I'm doing a smoked Beef Chuck Roast for French dip sammies if anyone wants to come over for dinner).


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2012)

Not planned anything yet so don't know...

TPBM has big plans for the weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2012)

Only small ones...

TPBM will be down at their local pub tonight....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't think so, just chilling in the garden with a fire and some beers...

TPBM is a regular at their local pub...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 21, 2012)

To young to drink.

TPBM has been to both Chino Planes of Fame museums.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2012)

NOT YET, but I hope to get to both one day.

TPBM is working on weathering there GB model.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2012)

Nope…

TPBM is…


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2012)

not yet, still not painted!

TPBM hasn't built a model in years...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 22, 2012)

Not until I joined here for about 16 years, prior to that about 30 years....

TPBM has his group build almost completed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2012)

Never started...

TPBM has more than one on the go...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2012)

Two actually, finishing up GB#13 and started painting on GB#14.

TPBM unless it's Charles cause he's retired you see, has a lot of work to do this week.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2012)

Not too much this week...

TPBM has a busy work week ahead of them...


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 23, 2012)

Being a stay-at-home Dad to a 6-week old, I sure have!

TPBM dreams of being able to stay at home all day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2012)

I could handle it....

TPBM couldn't do it...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2012)

I do, I do !! Love being R E T I R E D !!

TPBM is planning their retirement...

Charles


----------



## andy2012 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a _*LONG*_ way to go until I can retire.

TPBL is starting a new job this month


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope not.

TPBM might be wanting to unless....................it's Charles. He's still retired and LOVING IT apparently.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2012)

Still got a long way until retirement...

TPBM hasn't even begun to think of their retirement either (unless its Charles of course)...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 24, 2012)

oh no....counting the years ( 6 ) and have things in motion towards that end.

TPBM hopes SS will still be around when they retire!!!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2012)

Been on Social Security for 15 years, and retired from the U.S. Navy for 41 years. The two checks give me a decent income.

TPBM is very active in politics...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2012)

I vote as often as possible but that is about the extent of it. Makes me to angry.

TPBM is ready for the weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep...

TPBM is going to watch the opening ceremony of the Olympics...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2012)

Really doubt it..... not my thing...

TPBM owns a two-wheeled vehicle...

Charles


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 27, 2012)

How did you know?

TPBM loves pastrami sandwiches...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes I DO!!! Had one with swiss cheese and clausen pickles, lettuce and tomato for lunch. 

TPBM is taking the missus out tonight.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 27, 2012)

Not married.

TPBM wonders where I've been.


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nope, sorry, I'm not your mother.  

TPBM deserves a raise and a paid vacation.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes please. And  to the above

TPBM is watching(ed) the Opening Ceromonies.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2012)

No...didn't was sleeping...

TPBM does not care for the Olympics...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 28, 2012)

Got that right, but, like TPBM, I would watch if they included nude volleyball!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2012)

Men's volleyball ? Don't think so....

TPBM will give us the time and temperature at their digs...

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 28, 2012)

Girls volleyball, and it's 90f. at 8:15 pm,
TPBM is freezing


----------



## N4521U (Jul 28, 2012)

As a matter of fact is is getting too cold in the evenings here... 

TPBM is in the same boat!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 28, 2012)

Nope, frying here.

TPBM likes James Bond (with Sean Connery playing him of course)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't mind him at all...

TPBM has seen every Bond Movie...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep, most more than once too...

TPBM hasn't seen them all...


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 29, 2012)

Gosh, you're probably right. I'm pretty sure I've seen all the Sean Connery ones, though.

TPBM didn't know Ralph Byrd played Dick Tracy on TV.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2012)

Nope, I sure didn't.

TPBM didn't know Sean Connery was not the first Jame Bond.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 29, 2012)

i knew....david niven was the first bond in the original casino royal....an ok movie for the time.

TPBM loved the old peter sellers inspector clouseau..pink panther flicks


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll take this one. This thread can use a bump.

Tell ya the truth, it took me a time to appreciate the humor in those flicks.

OK, TPBM used to have a balsa wood glider plane...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM had one...


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 30, 2012)

That was too easy. Yup!

TPBM is on here just killing some free time at work.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yep, 45 minutes to go and I'm outta here.

TPBM has more money than they know what to do with and would be more than happy to send me some.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 30, 2012)

you're barking up the wrong tree. if i had that much money...i would have spent it on really cool stuff...like airplanes..maybe even a warbird....P 51...P 40..maybe even a yak.

TPBM also would buy a plane if they had the money and tell us which one


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2012)

A Christen Eagle! Sat in on and tested in the wood, fabric and dope section of A&P school, no certificate, it was a trade for some sign work at the Oakland Aerospace Museum years ago. I watched a guy build one at the local A.P. I wood love to build and cover something made of wood.

TPBM has done aerobatics in an open cockpit plane as well!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2012)

Nope....

TPBM has jumped from a plane without a parachute......think about it.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 31, 2012)

Actually tripped getting out and landed on my...
TPBM thinks airline food is great!


----------



## andy2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

No, the food I had was terrible

TPBM likes the airplane peanuts though


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2012)

Not really...

TPBM isn't a fan of airplane food...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2012)

Been on planes a few time, never been served food though so couldn't rightly say.


TPBM is longing to hear the sound of a Nitro engine.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 31, 2012)

prefer to keep my eardrums....i am a little hard of hearing as it is

TPBM has been to a monster truck show in an arena!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 31, 2012)

Nope. Few and far between down here.

TPBM has been to an F1 race.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2012)

no, haven't...

TPBM has rolled jaffas down the stairs in a movie theatre.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 1, 2012)

I probably would have, if I knew what a jaffa was....
TPBM gets extra butter-like substance on their popcorn.


----------



## A4K (Aug 1, 2012)

No, been ages since I ate popcorn. 

Am guilty of rolling jaffas (round balls of chocolate with hard flavoured coatings) down the sloped wooden floors of the pictures when I was kid though (as Wayne mentioned) 

TPBM will tell us a weirder name than Jaffa for a chocolate (and what it means if they know)...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't say I do know of a weirder name than that...

TPBM does know of one...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2012)

Snickerdoodles, a small mixture of crushed peanuts and caramel covered in chocolate. About the size of a large marbles. 

TPBM now has the WTF look on there face.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2012)

Nope.... I remember Snickerdoodles, and I remember Fiddle-Faddle, too....

TPBM is too young to remember these tasty snacks....

Charles


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 1, 2012)

They don't ring a bell.

TPBM remembers participating in duck and cover drills in grammar school so they could survive getting hit over the head with an atomic bomb...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2012)

Yup, along with tornado and hurrican drills!

TPBM remembers those days as well.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes,... yes I do... 
TPBM has a fondness for Minnie Mouse.


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sure do!

TPBM knew the F6F, for example, had to taxi in a zig-zag fashion...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2012)

Really? 

TPBM is now happy to know what jaffas are....Cadbury Jaffas 140g : Gifts New Zealand - NZ Shop : Shop New Zealand


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep, I am. I think they are called "sixlets" here in the states.
TPBM will disagree with that.


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 2, 2012)

I know what sixtuplets are. 

Wayne, they couldn't see over the hood, only out the sides, so they had to go down the runway zigging and zagging to get into position for the take-off. 

TPBM is afraid to fly...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has never flown...


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

nope, I've flown.

TPBM wants to get there pilots licence.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yip! The top of the line one, any number of engines and any weather! 8)

TPBM, like me, hasn't done this TPBM, for quite some time....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2012)

Been doing it a little bit...

TPBM rarely posts here...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

True! Only the second time after been AWOL for a while....

TPBM did AWOL once while in service...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 3, 2012)

Nope, but I did do some time in the brig for a...um,...spirited night, shall we say?...
TPBM was a good boy during his time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2012)

Tried to get in to the Services but none would take me. Stayed outta jail in civil life so far though.

TPBM is an exceptional shot.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 3, 2012)

So far, eh?... You aren't trying,.. are you?
I can hit the broad side of a barn.
TPBM needs glasses.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2012)

Not yet. And no Paul I don't want to go to jail.  


TPBM is now in a relaxed stupor and enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2012)

Er...yeah sorta...

TPBM had a flat tyre recently...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2012)

Only on my chair then.... 

TPBM can't wait to get their hands on the Revell 1/32 Heinkel He 219...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2012)

I can wait, not going to get it anyway...

TPBM can't wait to get their hands on it...


----------



## A4K (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice kit no doubt, but I'm happy with my 1:72 Dragon 'Uhu'.

TPBM was also surprised to learn that the F6F had to zig zag on taxiing...


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL, what timing I have logging into this spot--I wasn't! 

TPBM forgets or simply doesn't know how you erase an Etch-A-Sketch...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2012)

haven't used one in a while...

TPBM hasn't either so can't remember either!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nope!

TPBM loves a good ghost story!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2012)

Sometimes...

TPBM doesn't like a good ghost story...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 5, 2012)

not as much as i used to

TPBM is going to the movies this week ( and wuill tell us what they are going to see )


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nope! Nothing out there, that's worth forking out a fortune on! 

Is almost finished with his 'honey-do' list...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2012)

no list man....

TPBM is not Andy, cause he went camping!


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2012)

Nope, not Andy! 
Hopefully he's not 'camping' in the modern english sense of the word!

TPBM will tell us another word that should have been left alone without perverting it's meaning.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Give you two cruising and gay.... 

TPBM is a closet watcher of Big Brother...


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2012)

Nope, no TV in my closet 

TPBM is a big hairy highland viking...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well....

TPBM got into trouble more than once as a child and spent many hours on the naughty step!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2012)

I spend my fair share of time there. Was grounded for two weeks once, could not go outside for two weeks, which was a major thing for me as I couldn't stand being indoors for too long. Mom was so sick and tired of me after less than a week she kicked me outside. Of course I was a smarta$$ and said I coulnd't as I was grounded, suffice to say I went outside

TPBM was a goody-two-shoes as a youngster.


P.S. You erase an Etch-a-sketch by turning it upside down and shaking it vigorously side to side.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 6, 2012)

Not hardly! (BTW, we didn't have a "naughty step", Mom would just hit us with the first thing that came to hand!)
TPBM is still naughty!
P.S.S., RE: Etch-a-sketch, I thought that was how you would get your little brother to leave you alone!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Still got *TOP SECRET* stamped on my file and that won't change until 50 years after my passing.... 

TPBM is gagging for a BBQ!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 6, 2012)

Umm, O.k., maybe...
TPBM doesn't know what that means either...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2012)

Its a Barbecue...

TPBM is planning one this weekend...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 6, 2012)

wasnt until you mentioned...but think TP2UM didnt understand "gagging" for one.

TPBM does know what this means....


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> P.S. You erase an Etch-a-sketch by turning it upside down and shaking it vigorously side to side.


Is that your final answer? LOL, just wanted to squeeze in here and say we have a winner; carry on!


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bobby, it can't mean anything because it doesn't come up in Google! 

TPBM ate at McDonald's in the last week...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, as I feel my arteries are just not clogged enough.

TPBM likes fried chicken.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 6, 2012)

I do actually. 

TPBM can't sleep.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2012)

Man are you fight. I was up at 3am and am dozing off and on al morning.

TPBM woke up bright eyed and bushy tailed today, and another day older.


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yep, Having a nice big Steak and some potatoes

TPBM wants to have a BBQ now, but it is raining.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 6, 2012)

It's always raining here in the mountains of W.N.C., and I would love some BBQ, just don't know if I'm "gagging" for it...
TPBM can't decide between "Coke" and "Pepsi".


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 6, 2012)

That will be a Diet Coke please sir! Thank you.

TPBM is enjoying the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out if "Gagging for BBQ" is a good thing or bad.

Perhaps TPBM knows.


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 7, 2012)

It could just be a big gag. 

TPBM is buzzed out on caffeine right now and is going to be staring at the ceiling when he finally goes to sleep...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Gagging, _basically, wanting something so bad you cannot contain yourself. the want for this thing is so overwhelming its unbelieveable._ Better? 

Nope! 09.57 here in the morning...

TPBM has a skeleton in the closet....


----------



## A4K (Aug 7, 2012)

Saved paying for a funeral...Oops - did I say that out loud?!! 

TPBM believes REAL aircraft have delta wings...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 7, 2012)

No, Real A/C have big fans in the front! Delta wings are for paper airplanes.

TPBM is gagging for good old sweeeeet potaaaato pie!


----------



## A4K (Aug 7, 2012)

That does sound good, but I'm rather gagging to strangle the TNT couriers in charge of my parcel. Only Hungarian post is more incompetent.

TPBM will take my advice and never use those hopeless [email protected]


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2012)

Done Evan...

TPBM is waiting on stuff in the post


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes and no. Received one package yesterday, looking for another in a few days.

TPBM is watching it rain..... like me

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nope, I'm watching my computer screen.

TPBM has needs a change of scenery for a few days.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 7, 2012)

I could use it for a LOT LONGER.

TPBM is eating lunch.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 7, 2012)

Slurp, burp, yep. Homemade split pea with bacon, just got it done.
TPBM would rather have Filet Mingnon


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2012)

Of course...

TPBM would rather have a salad...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2012)

Blasphemy!!!! Salad is an old Native American word for "Terrible Hunter", or more loosely translated as "Arrow shoots crooked".

TPBM thinks I'm full of it.


----------



## A4K (Aug 8, 2012)

Of salad? 

TPBM knows the name of the American river which means "I'll fish on this side, you fish on that side"...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nope...only know River El Rio de las Plumas and El Rio De Las Animas Perdidas.

TPBM knows which they are...


----------



## A4K (Aug 8, 2012)

Nope Jan, hadn't heard of them before now. According to the net 'Feather River,' and 'River of the Lost Souls' in Colorado.

Made a slight mistake with the earlier post, it is a small lake, not a river: 
Lake Chargoggmaunchaugagoggchaubungun-gamaugg A small lake in Massachusetts whose name comes from the agreement two tribes of Native Americans came to about the use of it: “You fish on your side of the lake and I'll fish on my side of the lake, and nobody fishes in the middle.”

TPBM has heard of this lake...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2012)

Nope, can't say I has...... But I'll have a big bowl of that split pea soup!!!!!!!!!! Yah hear me, I"LL HAVE A ........... hahaha

TPBM has a hankerin for BBG ribs...... southern style!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd be happy to send you one, or the recipe.
Yep, southern is the only way to go!
TPBM has never had true BBQ


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes I have, in fact I think I may take out the smoker this weekend and BBQ up a batch, along with some coleslaw, beans, some homemade BBQ sauce, and tip a few brews while I cook (6 hour cook, may need a few brews).

TPBM want's my address so they can come over for a BBQ Dinner.


----------



## A4K (Aug 8, 2012)

...and a free flight ticket! Love a good barbie.... (so does Ken apparently  )

Like the expression 'I love cooking with wine. Sometimes I even put it in the food'

TPBM tell us another such expression...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hunger is the best sauce in the world.

TPBM is a good cook...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 8, 2012)

there are a few things i can cook up very well....

TPBM watches cooking shows on TV to get ideas...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2012)

Not really...

TPBM enjoys watching cooking shows...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nope....

TPBM hates reality shows...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2012)

YES I DO!

TPBM has just gotten home from work and is looking forward to propping their feet up and enjoying the A/C.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2012)

I try, but I need a recipe........

TPBM will cook tonight, somethin to go with cornbread.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nope, not cooking nothing myself, take out!!!

TPBM is too lazy too cook today as well.


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Too lazy to do anything right now but sit here and read and type.

TPBM was never at a drive-in movie theater...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

True!

TPBM was a charmer in school...


----------



## A4K (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, in school I was a teen idol...now I'm just idle. (That works better if you say it  )


TPBM was in the 'in crowd' in school, unlike me...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

naaaah.....I was a ghost! 

TPBM, on the other hand, was a right bl**dy teachers pet!


----------



## A4K (Aug 9, 2012)

Far from a pet, but not the worst - more in your 'ghost' category, waiting for the f'in lessons to finish and escape.

TPBM was one of those sickos who liked school...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 9, 2012)

Unfortunately not. Well, I did like my shop and drafting classes..

TPBM was the same


----------



## A4K (Aug 9, 2012)

Did enjoy drafting, or tech drawing as we called it, only let down by a teacher who devoted himself to the two most promising students and left the rest to their own devices. Hard to learn when the teacher's written most of the class off!

TPBM will tell us if they learnt anything useful in school...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

To get a good position in the lunch queue!

TPBM's favourite lesson, was the lunch hour!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nope, school provided lunches were ing. Usually just skipped lunch during high school.

TPBM thinks it's time for a little nap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Already had a wee shuteye...

TBPM will us their favourite truck/lorry...


----------



## A4K (Aug 9, 2012)

Ural 4320, Russian army truck used here in Hungary. LOVE them!!!

TPBM will tell us their favourite home away from home...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Glasgow away from Östersund and Östersund away from Glasgow...

TPBM has two homes as well...


----------



## A4K (Aug 9, 2012)

Home is where you lay your hat, but a few places have a home in my heart.

TPBM has moved alot aswell...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Södertälje to Tumba, Tumba to Östersund and from Östersund to Glasgow, so not that many time....
Mum and dad still live in the flat that we moved into in '76! 

TPBM still lives in the same spot after many years...


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 9, 2012)

yep, 12 years!
TPBM is moving soon


----------



## A4K (Aug 9, 2012)

Continuous possibility...

TPBM is happy with their lot in life


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2012)

So far so good...

TPBM isn't so happy with life right now...


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 9, 2012)

You're right, I'm a little impatient with it right now. But then maybe I just picked a bad day to stop sniffing model glue. 

TPBM hates it when people jog in the street...


----------



## A4K (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't drive, but can imagine it's the same problem for you as agressive footpath cyclists are for me.


TPBM is planning something good today...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yup! Being lazy...

TPBM also woke up to a beautiful, sunny morning...


----------



## A4K (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep! 
Thankfully not as hot as it has been too, can breathe again!

TPBM is enjoying himself in his native land...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep....

TPBM had rain today....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 10, 2012)

It rains everyday in WNC. Hot in the morning, rain by late afternoon.
TPBM thinks some rain would be nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2012)

Had so much of it recently don't really want anymore...

TPBM hasn't had much rain recently...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2012)

Quite the opposite mate, rain that would have been of better use somewhere else...

TPBM don't eat fish...


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 10, 2012)

I do...but only when my lovely wife makes me!

TPBM loves to go fishing...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2012)

Havn't been in eons..... don't even own a rod.

TPBM is thinking about ice cream....

Charles


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm thinking about ice cream now that you mentioned it. 

TPBM is smart enough not to try to catch fish with hand grenades...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2012)

absolutely, although if I were it would be thrown a damn sight farther from the boat than the Dumba$$es in Charles video...

TPBM has in fact used live grenades...


----------



## A4K (Aug 11, 2012)

No, I'm ex Air Force, not Army 

TPBM knows what happens if a grenade is not thrown high enough to clear the protective wall during training...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2012)

No, not ever been through training.

TPBM is enjoying there weekend A LOT!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, happy and grenade free!
TPBM needs to get back to building that airplane!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2012)

I AM, I AM!!!!! Quit bein so pushy! 

TPBM is ready for a nap.


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 11, 2012)

I can get in here--yup!

TPBM is looking forward to firing up the old grill over the weekend...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2012)

Doubt I'll do it this weekend...

TPBM is a regular user or the grill...


----------



## A4K (Aug 12, 2012)

Used to be in NZ and Oz.

Re the grenade training: wasn't army but a mate was. He told me how on their first time in the practice area, they threw dummy grenades which had to clear a high protective wall. 
It was explained that for live grenade practice only the instructor and trainee would be in the enclosure, and someone asked what happened if one hit the wall and bounced back.
The instructor quickly picked him up and threw him over the wall, and said to the rest "That!" !!!

TPBM is also an ex or current serviceman and will tell us their branch of service...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 12, 2012)

nope the viet nam war was over and the us was trying to get rid of people when i graduaded school.

TPBM wishes they would have gone into the service out of high school...and been able retire at an early age


----------



## N4521U (Aug 12, 2012)

I did go in out of high school. I wish I could have stayed in and retired at an very early age. But the f'n recruiter led me into a rate I couldn;t advance in, and couldn't transfer out of. So i had to leave the service at the end of my hitch. Navy!

TPBM wanted to fly in the service, like I did.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2012)

Did think about it but I am pursuing a different career path that I may take into the military at a later date…

TPBM has never been in the military…


----------



## A4K (Aug 13, 2012)

I was. RNZAF, straight out of school. Had been applying since I was 13 

I would have been retired last year (at 38 ), had defence cuts not put a very premature end to my career much earlier. Still hurts a little to think about, but I've led a MUCH more colourful life because of it, so am more thankful than remorseful.

TPBM has learnt alot from life...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 13, 2012)

I was at boot camp eleven days after grade 12 graduation, 1961. Was due to get out of service 28 June '64 the day before my 21st birthday.

Pres Johnson did a reduction in forces, RIF. Every service man who's discharge date was before July 1 was discharged 90 days early, hence my April Fools Day discharge date. I was assigned a rate in which there were not enough personnel, referred to as a Closed Rate. The day after discharge I went to a recruiter, wanted to join the Navy, as an Airframes Mechanic, "no can do, you are in a closed rate"! Couldn't see joining any of the other services! 

So that was that. I truly wanted to stay in service. Sorry for rambling on.

TPBM had a better experience in the service.


----------



## A4K (Aug 13, 2012)

Me too...last year would have been my 20 year service up. Turned out to be 1.5 years in the event  

'Thanks' to defence cuts, 1100 personnel were laid off, including alot of trainees (such as myself), and a few Army and Air Force bases were closed down permanently to save costs. As is now well known, the entire Strike wing was disbanded 9 years later too (2001)...no comment on that decision.

But what's done is done.

TPBM is trying to make the future a little better atleast...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2012)

Certainly hope too...

TPBM is worried about the future...


----------



## A4K (Aug 14, 2012)

The way the world is headed, YES. 
My own small part in it... remaining optimistic, doing what I can to make things a little brighter for myself and others.

TPBM will tell us an expression or event that has influenced their life...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 14, 2012)

"Never try to bite a porcupine in the butt."
Words to live by.
TPBM knows what I mean


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2012)

Indeed...

TPBM has made that mistake more than once...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes........ it's called "the First Marriage"!

TPBM has been there and done that.


----------



## A4K (Aug 15, 2012)

Not yet, been engaged twice though. 

TPBM agrees with the quote from Oscar Wilde:

'What is bigamy? It is having one wife too many.
What is monogamy? The same'


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2012)

It could be true... But I'm not telling that to my wife...!

TPBM has widscreen wipers that don't work to well...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe,.....
Maybe not,....
I am not going to say. You will always have to wonder.
TPBM isn't going to tell you either.


----------



## A4K (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope - my lips are sealed! Not even going to tell you if I have a car!

TPBM is going to blab and tell us everything we never wanted to know


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 15, 2012)

I know nothing, nothing!!!

TPBM thinks I should save a days vacation and go into work tomorrow and just take Friday off?


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 15, 2012)

Go for it Buck!

TPBM knows even if he says something in the woods and his wife or girlfriend isn't there to hear it, to her, he's still wrong...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2012)

Isn't that always the way...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes. it is my fault. that is the one thing I am sure of after 18 years.
TPBM still thinks "his " girlfriend would never do that to "him".


----------



## A4K (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep, still haven't tried positions #63 and #84 dammit.... 


TPBM prefers two pots and two wheels to a four wheeled gas guzzler...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh man, had a friend with a Sportster, let me ride any time I wanted..... I would love one of my own.....
Had a Honda, have the scars to prove it! and a metal pin.

TPBM has been there as well. On his back on a gurney.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2012)

Not yet...

TPBM has done it more than once...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 16, 2012)

NOPE! Don't plan on it either. Not at home on two wheels.

TPBM has worked WAY to hard this week and it's showing, unless it's Charles.............cause he's RETIRED.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope, haven't worked too hard, just three hours this week. But sat in a dentists chair for as many, does that count????

TPBM made the mistake of reading *'What is bigamy? It is having one wife too many. What is monogamy? The same' * this one to his wife..... and now knows better, like me!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2012)

Noooooooo havn't read that one ! Fiction doesn't interest me !

TPBM has quite a WW-II library....

Charles


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, I never have.

TPBM was An Air Force Officer.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM was an Officer but not in the Air Force...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope....

TPBM isn't sure what they are doing tomorrow...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sure I do! It's called a Crusader, and it needs all the flaps and gadgets put on!
TPBM probably won't get much done, but will have a fine time not doing it.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 18, 2012)

Nah, out somewhere with the wife.

TPBM will fair better tho.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2012)

Will try...

TPBM won't be modelling for the carrier Planes GB.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2012)

Au Contraire, Mate ! Will be working on both the Tomcat and the Hellcat. 

TPBM is preparing for GB #16...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh definitely, posted a question about it!

TPBM enjoys the English Premier League


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't say that I do. Sorry.

TPBM is still suffering from the work week. Unless it's Charles.........he's retired.


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 18, 2012)

No, I do like American Football though.
TPBM likes the Cleveland Browns.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2012)

Not in the slightest

TPBM has listented to "Call me maybe"


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2012)

Hear it on the radio every now and again...

TPBM has no idea what Harrison is on about...


----------



## A4K (Aug 19, 2012)

Guilty as charged, never heard of it.

TPBM is sorry for getting a friend into trouble... (in my case Bill with my Oscar Wilde quote!  )


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2012)

Haven't done that for a while...

TPBM avoids doing it at all costs...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 19, 2012)

Naw, I'm a real a$$#o^%!
TPBM has a clear conscience though.


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 19, 2012)

O clear and irreproachable conscience, how bitter is the sting of one small lapse! 
-Dante, _The Divine Comedy_

TPBM hasn't checked out a book from the library in the past year...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 19, 2012)

The what???????

TPBM has to work today, just like I have to.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nope, unless you count keeping them stinging lapses away.
TPBM knows more classical literature than I.


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well you know I know at least that one.

TPBM has talked on the cellphone while driving...


----------



## A4K (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope, don't drive, and noone ever rings the cellphone  

TPBM can't imagine life without a car (or cellphone for that matter)...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 20, 2012)

Gotta have wheels, a car or truck attached is good!

TPBM feels lucky he didn't have to put up with working with men who act like girls today! Like I did.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope....no girlly sh!t today...

TPBM did not venture out the door today...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 20, 2012)

Not if I can help it, it's scary out there.
TPBM knows how to make it look like he's working


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm doing it right now.

TPBM knows what it's like to take a4 day mini-vacation from work and wish they have taken 4 more days off to recover from thier vacation!


----------



## A4K (Aug 20, 2012)

Almost...long weekend here, spent the first 3 days with the future MIL.... glad for the peace.

TPBM knows the feeling...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2012)

Well.... sorta. Been married so long I don't know what peace and quiet sounds like.

TPBM knows what I mean...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Aug 20, 2012)

Thankfully not yet Charles! That's why I'm prolonging the premarriage stage - once the ring's on the finger, the hooks go in! 


TPBM is enjoying a national holiday like me...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM would like a holiday soon...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 20, 2012)

always up for a holiday! the longer the better..

TPBM has been to a mardi gras or carnival type holiday...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes I have, New Orleans one time. Never Again! I hope whoever got my pants enjoyed them.
TPBM wants to go based on that


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2012)

Not really...

TPBM does...


----------



## A4K (Aug 21, 2012)

Um...no thanks! 

TPBM remembers Star Fleet ('X-bomber'), The Terrahawks and The Thunderbirds...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2012)

er.....yes!

TPBM has late night working tonight...


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 22, 2012)

not working, but studying.
TPBM wishes he could be asleep now.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nope, still sleeping...zzzzz
TPBM wants to know more about the preachers daughter.


----------



## A4K (Aug 22, 2012)

YES!!! 

TPBM is also very curious about the wayward lass and her foul language...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2012)

Indeed...

TPBM will provide the information...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nope, it's already been covered in another thread.

TPBM thinks a good pull from the Whisky bottle will cure what ails me.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 22, 2012)

it may not cure you but if you take a couple more pulls you wont really care

TPBM has used alcohol therapy more than once


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 22, 2012)

Right now, in fact! I had a tooth crack earlier today and alcohol is my friend at the moment.
TPBM has never touched the stuff


----------



## N4521U (Aug 22, 2012)

Bite your tongue. I was a sailor after all. 18 to 21, those were My formative years. Jack Daniels, Mommasans girls, all that.

TPBM is recalling his Formative years now.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, kinda glad those days are behind me though.

TPBM can predict rain by how badly thier bones ache.


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2012)

Nope, rather by the headaches!

TPBM has a green thumb...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nope, haven't painted anything green today.
TPBM has


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2012)

Nope...can't even grow weeds.

TPBM knows what's green and eats nuts....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM knows what's green and does eat nuts...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2012)

Incredible Squirrel-Hulk, or Syphilis. Take your pick.
TPBM can juggle


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2012)

With one ball, yes 

TPBM knows the correct answer to the above question was indeed syphilis!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 24, 2012)

I do now, thankfully not from first hand experience!!!

TPBM likes to smoke the occasional Cigar.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2012)

Very occasionally...

TPBM does it more regularly...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 24, 2012)

Nothing's regular sunce they carved out my prostate!!!!

TPBM is tho.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2012)

Definitely No.....

TPBM got soaked in the rain today...like me...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 25, 2012)

Soaked? no. Drizzled? yes

TPBM will tell us about their weekend plans


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2012)

Watch rugby and relax...

TPBM has more energetic plans...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 26, 2012)

Weekend is gone. Played goff Sat a.m. That's as energetic as it got.

TPBM will work his hiney off this week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2012)

Try to avoid it....

TPBM will relax all week due to holidays....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2012)

Nope, got to go and start medical school this week, not sure it will be very relaxing...

TPBM does plan a relaxing week...


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nope, this is my second week of College and I'll be working my butt off.
TPBM is going to get to do something fun this week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2012)

Mmmm....dunno what?

TPBM has late night studies to do....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2012)

Not at the moment...

TPBM does...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2012)

Nope... been outta school 62 years.

TPBM is watching it rain.... like me...

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep, paint won't dry...
TPBM is considering a new job


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope....

TPBM rode the subway today


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope, no subways in my neck of the woods.

TPBM prefers to use a charcoal grill over a gas powered one.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep, sure do! I blame Hank Hill for that "Taste the meat, not the heat" nonsense. If you know what you are doing, charcoal is the only way to go.
(might be because we are both from Mn.)
TPBM thinks we are nuts!


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 28, 2012)

not nuts, just eccentric!

TPBM thinks he is nuts though!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2012)

Which one, meatload or myself Sanity is overated IMHO.

TPBM has a relative that is a few plates short of a full set, or does not posses all thier marbles, or is off thier rocker?


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 28, 2012)

not off her rocker but cant remember what she said 2 minutes ago but can recount events in 1943 like it was yesterday.

TPBM knows what i am talking about and is in the same boat.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2012)

Having no short term memory is no bad thing...

TPBM has no short term memory...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 28, 2012)

Different boat is all. My Moth-in-law still reminds my wife I didn't thank her in the middle of the night, on the spot, for delivering a fan belt to me when it shredded on me. Plus it's "So have you used the dining table yet, or has He still got he crap all over it"! I can sense she knows what I am writing.

TPBM knows what we mean!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 28, 2012)

Huh?...What?...Damn that short term memory loss...
I used to hate it when my ex-mother in law would talk about me like I wasn't in the same room!
TPBM gets along with his M-I-L!


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep, I've got no complaints about my M I L.
TPBM doesn't have a M I L


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep, I don't have one!
TPBM actually likes his M I L


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't have one...

TPBM hates theirs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2012)

No....

TPBM lives with the in laws...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2012)

Thankfully not...

TPBM does...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 31, 2012)

Bite your tongue, she would never allow me to live in the same house.

TPBM would never entertain the idea of living with the in-laws.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2012)

Certainly not my first choice....

TPBM enjoys what type of coffee?


----------



## N4521U (Sep 1, 2012)

The kind Annie brings to me!!!!

TPBM is not fussy either.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 1, 2012)

Just as long as it doesn't have any of those danged flavors; almond pumpkin bubblegum crap!
TPBM loves his tutti-frutti coffee.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2012)

Nope, I just like coffee, well, caffiene actually. 

TPBM is enjoying the piece and quiet.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2012)

Not really getting any peace and quiet at the moment...

TPBM is also getting lots of noise distractions at the moment...


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep - a healthy, happy three-month-old!!

TPBM isn't getting much work done at the moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2012)

Getting enough done, med school keeps you busy...

TPBM is having a quiet work week so far...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2012)

Mine doen't start until tomorrow.

TPBM is looking forward to there week wether it be work, hobbie, vacation, or retirement (ie. Charles)


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yea kind of, it is a four day week, so that's not to bad/
TPBM has absolutely nothing to do right now.


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 4, 2012)

no, i do, but just working on "procrastination" and hoping to get that down right..

TPBM is a professional at procrastination


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2012)

Certainly could be...

TPBM is an amateur at it...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 6, 2012)

So much so that I can't even be bothered to spell it right now, maybe later.
TPBM thinks that word is "woody"


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 6, 2012)

A-well-a, everybody's heard about the bird
Bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, well, the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, well, the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, well, the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, don't you know about the bird
Well, everybody knows that the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a

TPBM knows who originally sang that tune.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## A4K (Sep 6, 2012)

Woody Woodpecker? 
(actually, it sounds a bit Chubby Checkerish)


TPBM will reveal the answer...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 6, 2012)

Surfin Bird, by the Trashmen.

TPBM is ready for a nice, quiet evening.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 6, 2012)

Evening? Try TWO WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM would like two weeks away as well!


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd be happy with two days!
TPBM can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 7, 2012)

Bill, is that an invite? 'Cause I would totally like to come and hang with you and your missus.
I can wait for the weekend, time passes fast enough!
TPBM can do quotes from the movie that featured "As Time Goes By".


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM can...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 7, 2012)

I can? I did not know this. Let me see here...............hhmmmmmmmm.....well, seeing as I have not ever seen the movie that I know of I don't think that it's possible for me to do quote from that particular movie. 

TPBM is ready for piece and quiet.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Bring it on!!!

TPBM likes to get away from everyone and everything every once and a while.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 7, 2012)

More like all the time! I'm an antisocial @ss.
The song was from "Casablanca". If you have not seen it, do!
TPBM knew that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2012)

No I didn't....

TPBM had a bus ride today...


----------



## A4K (Sep 8, 2012)

No bus, but two trams yes.

TPBM is having a kick back day... (as in relaxing, not retaliation!)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2012)

Yep, nice to have a done of nothing...

TPBM prefers to be busy...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2012)

Sometimes....

TPBM hates stress....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2012)

Certainly try to avoid it if I can...

TPBM is stressed most of the time...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 9, 2012)

if you have a boss or customers you have stress...right now i have a boss who is a D!P$#!T.
TPBM rode on a roller coaster this summer..


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep, I went up to Cedar Point in Sandusky
TPBM has heard of it/been to Cedar Point.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2012)

Nope...bit far away....

TPBM has been to Eyres rock


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep...

TPBM has too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 10, 2012)

nope but if it has coasters i would love it.

TPBM has seen a 3D, 180 degree, or omnimax movie..


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes I saw one at the Dayton AF Museum, they are really cool.
TPBM is going to a museum this weekend.


----------



## A4K (Sep 11, 2012)

Would be good, but no.

TPBM is expecting visitors...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2012)

at some stage soon....yes!

TPBM awoke to a very cold morning....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 11, 2012)

About 50f. The chihuahuas thought it was cold.
Shivered all through the morning walk.
TPBM had a big breakfast.


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 11, 2012)

nope just my quickie bacon, egg, and cheese on a waffle sandwich...

TPBM loves a big hearty breakfast.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2012)

Not really, normally have a light breakfast but a big dinner...

TPBM is the other way around...


----------



## A4K (Sep 11, 2012)

No, don't eat enough of either. Shows too unfortunately.

TPBM is hanging out for the weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2012)

be modelling, so hangin' out in the shed painting...

TPBM willl also be modelling this coming weekend...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2012)

Nope, probably recovering from a hangover and doing some med school work...

TPBM has more exciting plans...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nope, going to be putting a new fuel filter in my truck and hoping that fixes my sputtering on acceration problem. Hope it's not the fuel pump!

TPBM has replaced a fuel pump in a modern vehicle (inside the fuel tank) and hates the thought of doing it again as I do!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't say I have...

TPBM has done more than that for their car...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep, washed it. Twice.
TPBM takes his to be detailed.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nope, it's a pickup truck, gets the interior cleaned once, maybe twice a year, and the dirt and salt washed off periodically as I think it needs it.

TPBM is ready for some football.


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep, I'm going home to see my High School play, I can't wait.

TPBM Thinks College football is more fun to watch then NFL.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry...CFL here.

TPBM is crushed that the NHL season might be cancelled.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2012)

Didn't know about it...

TPBM knows more about the NHL than I...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2012)

Doubt it...

TPBM knows a lot about it...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just enough to know that the Minnesota Wild are finally starting to put together a decent team, just in time to be locked out.

TPBM is counting the minutes until Happy Hour.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2012)

When does it start?

TPBM has Happy hour rather frequently....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2012)

Student nights are always happy hour...

TPBM avoids happy hour whenever possible...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2012)

Absolutely... not for me..

TPBM is an "Ice Road Truckers" fan...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2012)

Seen a bit, wouldn't say I'm a fan, though...

TPBM would rather have a slightly safer job....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2012)

Yea man..... like the "dud" finder at the local ordinance plant !!

TPBM is going to lay back and relax today...

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 16, 2012)

No rest for the wicked, I'm afraid...
Got to fit an antique mirror in a barnwood frame today.
TPBM isn't awake yet...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2012)

Au Contraire, Mon Ami.... Been up and awake since 0800.

TPBM is not interested in football (U.S. style)...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 16, 2012)

Not really, been out taking photos most of the day. Got some good ones to.

TPBM, unless it's Charles,(cause he's retired ya see), is looking forward to the work week.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I'm not technically working but it is looking like a good week of med school this week, case is COPD...

TPBM has no idea what that is...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 16, 2012)

sorry to say i do. my father in law has it..... years of smoking and welding.

TPBM has never had a major injury or illness


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 16, 2012)

Suffered from Type I Diabetes for the majority of my life. I am BEATING it into SUBMISSION though. 

TPBM is wondering what to type next.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep, and 

TPBM...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2012)

What?

TPBM is working night shift tonight...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 17, 2012)

always work PM shifts ( if i can help it ).... just not a morning person at all.

TPBM would be happy if the day started at noon..


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2012)

Would be nice...

TPBM's day starts at noon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2012)

No rather get an early start and early finish...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep, get er' done!
TPBM wants to rock and roll all night!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2012)

Depends on the night...

TPBM is a party animal...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 19, 2012)

oh...i have my nights.

TPBM has burnt the candle from both ends and the middle..


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2012)

Too many times.... to my utter misfortune.

TPBM is a gambler....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM prefers to keep their money for a rainy day...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, it has rained too much,...
TPBM is in the same boat, and it is leaking.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2012)

Not so.... thinking of upgrading my "Snark" for a 16 foot sailboat.

TPBM is not a sail boater..... likes power boats. Like a 54 foot Bertram....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope, more of a sailor than a powerboater...

TPBM does a bit of both...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2012)

Nope neither...

TPBM, like me doesn't have a boat!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 21, 2012)

No, but I do have a kayak/canoe hybrid.

TPBM thinks it's about time for a nap.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 21, 2012)

Darn rights. Got in a 8:05am after working 4 nightshifts.

TPBM has to work this weekend.

Geo


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2012)

Maybe out in the yard.....

TPBM is a jogger.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2012)

not any more...

TPBM likes less strenuous exercise....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I like to walk around the block after supper....

TPBM thinks a jogger is a coronary looking for a place to happen...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2012)

Most of the time they aren't...

TPBM is one of the joggers...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2012)

no....

TPBM did some house painting today....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM did do some DIY today...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 23, 2012)

nope that was yesterday...worked today.

TPBM knows how to tell poison mushrooms from edible ones by sight.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, I thought I did....ARRRRGH!!!
TPBM hates onions.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2012)

Actually,......I really like'em. On a sandwich, in gravy poured over roast beef,......................................well, ............you get the idea. 

TPBM would really like to get some flying time in.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh yes... The FW-190 will be flying tomorrow, so I might have to go out to the airfield and g for a fly while I'm out there.
TPBM is planning on hanging out at the local airfield this week.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't I bloody wish. It would be at Parafield in South Australia where they are rebuilding a recovered Corsair for display!!!!!

TPBM is wondering where my GB icons have gone just like I am!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well dang...I am now.

TPBM is planning a trip.

Geo


----------



## ccheese (Sep 24, 2012)

Wife is... I'm not....

TPBM is planning a lazy day...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 24, 2012)

yep..just hope my boss doesnt catch me!!!

TPBM has been spelunking before and will tell us about it.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not much to it, find a puddle and some rocks,...."spe-lunk! spe-lunk!"
TPBM doesn't think thats funny


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2012)

My advice - day job, keep it!!! 

TPBM will tell us thier favorite Hogan's Heroes charactor.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ooo! Ooo!
Gotta be Col Klink! although Helga was a favorite too...but for different reasons...
TPBM prefered Hogan himself


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope, Sgt. Schultz was my favorite.

TPBM remembers the scene wher Shultz needs both hands free for something and hands one of the prisoners his rifle, upon realizing his mistake he shouts "Give me back my rifle, or I'll shoot"!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2012)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM does...


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep
TPBM likes better the scene when Newkirk pushed drunk Shultz into camp in a wheelbarrow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2012)

Plenty of good scenes...

TPBM is pulling an allnighter tonight....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2012)

Only in my comfy bed !!

TPBM is looking forward to retirement....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2012)

Not really thought about it yet...

TPBM doesn't think about it either...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 25, 2012)

oh no! not year counting the days but its down to less than 6 years...which cant come fast enough for me!

TPBM knows who the bowery boys/east end kids are...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep, and the Dead-end kids, the originals.
TPBM is quitting a bad habit


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2012)

I didn't know I had any.

TPBM is enjoying a cold drink.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nope, a hot cup of coffee, cold drink comes after work.

TPBM, like me, has a neighbor that they think has lost some of thier marbles.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2012)

Nope, both neighbours seem sane for now...

TPBM has insane neighbours...


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

no, but my roommate for College right now is VERY insane

TPBM is wish it would stop raining.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2012)

yep, please go away....

TPBM wants the sun back too!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2012)

No... would like to see some rain. No rain is almost two weeks..... Maybe this week-end the weather-guesser's say...

TPBM owns a two wheeled vehicle....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 28, 2012)

Yup, a bike

TPBM is not TPAM


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2012)

Au Contraire, Mom Ami. Sure is !!

TPBM will tell us the first five words of their National Anthem....

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 28, 2012)

"Oh, say can you see?" 
Suprised you didn't know that.
TPBM will be from somewhere other than America and do what Charles wanted


----------



## Marcel (Sep 28, 2012)

Wilhelmus van Nassauwe ben ik 

TPBM will translate


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2012)

Afraid not...

TPBM can...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 28, 2012)

"William of Nassau am I" (thanks google)
TPBM thinks his national anthem is the Oscar Mayer song...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 28, 2012)

And????? What of it?

TPBM wants to get his hands on an Oscar Mayer, uh oh, (what I am meaning, I can't get them over here), just like I do!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2012)

Actually, the Australian National Anthem goes like this : 
"Australians all let us rejoice, For we are young and free;
We've golden soil and wealth for toil; Our home is girt by sea;
Our land abounds in nature's gifts. Of beauty rich and rare;
In history's page, let every stage Advance Australia Fair.
In joyful strains then let us sing, Advance Australia Fair". 

And I think all the "diggers" on the forum can be proud of it.

Now, about that Oscar Mayer...... They can be rather good, depending on (1) how they are prepared and (2) how they are served. I like mine with mustard and onions. And don't care if they or boiled or grilled.... just don't burn them.

TPBM likes his with ketchup...

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 29, 2012)

Yep, and pickles! And slightly crispy. And with chili. And,...
TPBM eats them straight from the package.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2012)

What are we talking about...

TPBM knows what we are talking about...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2012)

No friggin' idea...

TPBM will enlighten us....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh, I wish I were an Oscar Mayer weiner, that is what I'd truely like to be-e-e,
'cause if I were an Oscar Mayer weiner, everone would be in love with me-e-e!
TPBM still has no clue.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2012)

It appears you all want to be dicks …

TPBM is now clued up on what they were taking about…


----------



## N4521U (Sep 30, 2012)

I've known all along what we have been talking about! Can't get the OMW here in Oz, and I want a Ball Park Frank!!!!!! I do have a liking for Mustard on my wieners! My corn dogs too, referred to as Dagwood dogs here. Here in Oz it's always Toe-mahtah sauce, they look at me with suspicion when I ask for American mustard!!!!!! Corn dogs is why I always went to the County Fair!!!!

TPBM is still in the dark on this subject.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 30, 2012)

Nope, I love a ball park frank, pile on the mustard and onions please. Wayne, we call'em "hot dogs" over here. Just don't read the ingredience.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yep, ears and @ssh***s mostly!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2012)

The last two who posted forgot TPBM.... so I'll take it from here..

TPBM is in love !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nope.

TPBM knows what came first, the chicken or the egg, or was it some smarta$$ with nothing better to do than ask silly questions ?


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 1, 2012)

think it was some "egg"head with too much time on his hands who pondered it first.

TPBM has raised chickens


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep, on a fork from the plate.
TPBM is a vegitarian


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bite you tongue!!! Not on your life.

TPBM agrees that PETA stands for People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Agree...

TPBM owns a toboggan... 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2012)

Nope, just 3 sets of ski's...

TPBM has neither...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2012)

I have two types of tobbogans, one's a wool hat, the others a sled.

TPBM has not had their dose of NITRO recently.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2012)

Nitro? 

TPBM might get a bang out of that...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 2, 2012)

Holey smoke, i guess so!

TPBM has tooooo mannnny kits to build in a lifetime!


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 2, 2012)

No, though I wish I did.

TPBM wishes he actually had time to do some modeling.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2012)

Occasionally but not too often...

TPBM is glad of their modelling time...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep, keeps me sane(?)!
TPBM secretly watches Jerry Springer


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 2, 2012)

not a chance....

TPBM doesnt like "Which of these 15 guys is the baby's daddy" or "which hot chick is really a man" type TV shows..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2012)

Bobbysocks, I have absolutely no idea of what it is you speak of but your probably correct. 

TPBM has the feat propped up enjoying a good book.

P.S. Wayne, this is the dose of NITRO I was speaking of.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2012)

Nope, me feet are propped up, but am enjoying the forum,
and a snooze.....

TPBM is off into a bag of potato chips, like me!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2012)

Actually just had some, great minds must think alike...

TPBM agrees!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nope, just had a donut for breakfast.

TPBM will tell me what kind of vehicle I should buy next (must be of the pickup truck or SUV variety, anyone suggesting a Smartcar will be tracked down and forced to listen to the Best of Barry Manilow CD over and over again).


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2012)

Depends on the exact requirements really, obviously it will be an SUV/Pickup but then you need to think which is most practical for you...

TPBM thinks Bucky should have a Smartcar...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nope! I hate Barry Manilow!
TPBM thinks he should get a sherman tank.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 3, 2012)

How about this one?






TPBM thinks I'm not far enough away from Bucksnort to be safe


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2012)

No, your not. I'm booking airline tickets right now!!!

TPBM didn't think Barry Manilow actually had a "Best of" album/cd.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, yes he did:




It even gets 4.5 out of 5 stars on Amazon!

TPBM would rather listen to Engerbert Humper than Barry Manilow


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 3, 2012)

Why not? They put out a "best of' Amy Winehouse. Personally, I wasn't aware of any!
TPBM was the prez of the Amy fan club in his town.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM knows what "Just like a chocolate milkshake, only crunchy" means...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2012)

Annie knows.................................. CoCoPops!!!!!!!!! I had no bl00dy idea.

TPBM thinks Buck should get the new El Camino..... mainly cuz it's Aussie!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nope, looking at a 2008 Jeep Liberty right now. 

TPBM will send me cash to help pay for the new vehicle.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't have cash on me right now,...will you take an out-of-town three-party check from Publishers clearing house?
TPBM thinks he should get a ford


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yep, I'm talking myself out of the Jeep. Reading to many poor reviews. Looking at a 2010 Ford Escape, a little smaller than I'd like, but gets better gas milleage.

TPBM likes reading romance novels.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2012)

Of course.... Not...

TPBM loves them...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2012)

No... I'm addicted to WW-II.

TPBM likes crime novels....

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 5, 2012)

Not novels, I've studied the "Jack the Ripper" crimes since I was little and read about them in a Readers Digest Unsolved Mysteries type book.
TPBM prefers movies


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 5, 2012)

No would rather read or go for a hike.

TPBM is curious on what type of vehicle I just picked up during my lunch hour.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2012)

Indeed...

TPBM is Bucky and will say...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, I took the pickelhauber helmeted ones advice and bought a Ford. 2010 Ford Escape with a 3.0L V6, rated at 240hp. Has some get up and go to it.

TPBM remembers learning how to ride a bicycle without the training wheels attached.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 5, 2012)

That was the only way! Dad taught me to swim by tying a rope around me and throwing me in, also!
Let me know how you like it, my wife wants one.
TPBM will ask a silly question.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Does my ass look big in this?

TPBM knows that tomorrow, it'll be 70 years and four months, since USS Yorktown sank at Midway...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2012)

I do now...

TPBM knew anyway...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 6, 2012)

Actually I didn't.......

TPBM would Never buy a Ford!
Found Ona Road Dead
Fix Or Repair Daily
Friggin Old Recycled Dodge
LOL


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Being the Mopar fan that I am, there is a few Ford, Chevy etc., etc., that I do like, otherwise, NO! 

TPBM is enjoying a quiet weekend!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2012)

YES I AM!!!! Have the house to myself and loving the piece and quiet. Reading my book, watching movies, working on photos, listening to some HEAVY METAL at MY sound level, was going to do some hiking a photo shooting but the weather has turned of rather cool and damp and I don't have the winter apparrel out yet.

TPBM went hunting today.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 7, 2012)

Hunting for my peanutbutter cookies is about as "hunting" as I got today. 

TPBM is watching racing today as well, Bathurst and then F1...... 
What a way to live.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2012)

Nope, watched the Soccer and Basketball instead...

TPBM watched no sport at all!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2012)

Nope, watched a bit of F1, touring cars, soccer and cricket so far today...

TPBM thinks I watch to much sport...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2012)

Those used to be sports, now they're just posh dinner parties in fancy dresses...! 

TPBM don't watch sports at all and prefer a good horro movie...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 7, 2012)

love'm but my wife doesnt so dont get to see many unless its late at night and she's in bed.

TPBM needs new glasses


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2012)

Well....just need to start wering them first before getting new ones....

TPBM is blind as a bat without their glasses...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep, I have been fighting the idea for awhile, deaf as a post too...
Hey, you kids, get off my lawn!
TPBM is young and invincible, or thinks he is!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2012)

No, I'm partially aged and somewhat decrepit, with a touch of rigor mortis setting in. And I'm only 48, that's scary.

TPBM buys Playboy for the articles?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Articles??

TPBM wonder as well what Bucky's on about....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 8, 2012)

Bucky sounds like he's my age....

TPBM is watching it rain, like me. Oh my... Thunder, too...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2012)

Been raining a fair amount recently so yes, I have...

TPBM has been watching the sunshine...


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 8, 2012)

There hasn't been sun here for at least three days.
TPBM thinks there going to get a bad winter this year.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 8, 2012)

Winter???????????? I'm going into Summer...... and it's supposed to be a HOT one.

TPBM wants to live near a beach.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 8, 2012)

I want to live near a hobby shop!
TPBM has one in walking distance


----------



## N4521U (Oct 8, 2012)

Too far to walk to it, and don't carry anything of any interest, they are turning to the dark side, RC!

TPBM has to mail order the good stuff as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep, done that...

TPBM is going to the movies tonight...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2012)

Not tonight...

TPBM goes regularly...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 9, 2012)

nope....i work until late. usually order a pay per view movie during the weekend for the wife and i. will do a date night out now and then...

TPBM watches more pay per movies view as well....


----------



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2012)

Nope, I refuse to Pay for anything on TV. 
Remember when pay TV had No commercials??????

TPBM feels the same.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes I do. But I still have to pay for it to get internet.

TPBM just got some good news.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2012)

Er...well, no news is good news...right?

TPBM is happy with this!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, and I'm tiring of the same old junk that's on over the air broadcast TV as well.

TPBM is getting ready for a long weekend.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nope, 48 hours like the rest.
TPBM liked the movie "Flyboys"
(I gave it 4 out of 5 Pearl Harbors)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, it was better than Pearl Harbor.

TPBM thinks whomever cast Alec Baldwin as Gen. Doolittle should be castrated, tarred and feathered, forced to listen to the best of Barry Manilow and Captain and Tennille cd's over and over again, and then made to watch Octomom strip flicks as punishment.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 10, 2012)

Make 'em blind and deaf? that's pretty harsh. (I won't mention the other stuff, but I agree. Alec was a stupid choice.)
TPBM can't wait to see Tom Cruise as Gen. Chennault!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2012)

Not overly...

TPBM is going to avoid the film at all costs...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 11, 2012)

A-men brother....... I avoid that Tom guy and his movies..... nobody dumps Our Nichole Kidman and gets away with it. Although, she is really a Yank, just like Mad Max Mel.

TPBM will be seeing the next Wolverine movie when it comes to the theater!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 11, 2012)

Havn't been in a theater in over 40 years. I see my movies on TV.

TPBM would like to pack an RV and hit the road to see the country.....

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 11, 2012)

Seen just about everything from the seat of a Kenworth, being an owner/operator gave me the chance to stop and visit just about every museum I spotted.
What I'd like to do now is see the rest of the world.
TPBM has never been more than 50 miles away from his hometown and likes it that way.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2012)

Been further than that many times (and currently am further than that away)...

TPBM much prefers staying around their hometown...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, my mother in law always asks "why do you want to go there"???? Especially when we told her we were going to Lightning Ridge then thru Hay. At Hay you can see the curvature of the earth! ......... Born in CA and living in Sydney, a few miles traveled!

TPBM has done more or less the same.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 11, 2012)

Not quite, seen a lot of the U.S. this side of the Rockies and would like to see more. 

TPBM might do some flying this weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2012)

my arms will get tired....

TPBM has been up in a hot air balloon...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 12, 2012)

As a matter of fact, and took my son with me. He musta just been 8 or so. Scared the livin Shite outa me, you can see thru them wicker baskets. Feel safe in Any size airplane, but That was like standing on the edge of a building.

TPBM did the same.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, I thought I was the only one that had the "love being up in a plane, scarred to death of building edges"
TPBM would walk a tight-rope if given the chance.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2012)

Not a chance...

TPBM would give it a go...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 12, 2012)

I am on a tightrope, I have a mother in law!!!!!!

TPBM likes his mother in law.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't have one!

TPBM think that they're evil personified and plan to take over the world!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2012)

Who, me? Can't say I think I am..

TPBM thinks I am evil personified...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nope!

...and I was referring to The Mother In Laws... 

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2012)

it's possible....?

TPBM has a dentist appointment this week...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has an appointment this week...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 14, 2012)

nope but have to make one....

TPBM cant wait until the election is over so we dont have to see or hear anymore political ads!


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 14, 2012)

21 days 20 hours 44 mins. and 34 sec. until the election. It is still too far off!

TPBM is taking some vacation days this week. (unless he is lucky and is retired!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2012)

No...and...No....

TPBM is the vacationer....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2012)

Not until Christmas and then that is just going home...

TPBM is having a proper holiday soon...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2012)

Perhaps. When the mine goes 7 days on/7 days off at the end of the month, that will give me 21 days off when I take vacation time. Going to Victoria to see my oldest daughter, I hope.

TPBM has only worked a standard 5 day work week.

Geo


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 15, 2012)

have worked it before but now work four 10 hours ( 10.5 really ) days and love it.

TPBM has worked a 4/10 week before too


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM works a weird schedule...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nope, have worked a 5 day a week, 8 hour a day, no weekend job for the last 9 years.

TPBM doesn't like Spam.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 16, 2012)

dont care for it... but i like the Monty Python skit about it...

TPBM wishes MP would put out another movie...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 16, 2012)

How could they possibly top the Ka-nigget with no arms or legs?????!!

TPBM remembers the MP TV show........


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2012)

Vaguely....

TPBM has seen The Holy grail more than 10 times!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have it on vhs and dvd.
TPBM will tell us their favorite Britcom. (Mine is fast becoming "Allo, Allo!")


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2012)

A looong time ago it was "On the Buses"

TPBM has never heard of it.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2012)

I haven't...

TPBM hasn't either...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes............ sadly I have.

TPBM prefers Heartbeat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2012)

never seen it....

TPBM doesn't watch the telly!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 18, 2012)

Not really, I have it on but rarely "watch" it.
TPBM hates, as I do, his "other half's" choice of programming. (Jerry, Steve, Jerimy, Judge so-and-so,.....)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 18, 2012)

No "other half" to share the remote with, so if I don't like what's on it's my own fault. 

TPBM knows someone that watches a show until a commercial comes on, then changes to another show, until a commercial comes on, and so on. Drives me nuts!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2012)

Try and avoid watching commercials where possible but usually flick back once they are over...

TPBM does the same...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2012)

No, I hit the "mute" button and head for the fridge....

TPBM does the same...

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep............. love that Mute button, but then I hear, "Can't _*I*_ listen to them???????give me them damn remotes!!!!!!"

TPBM knows of this all too well.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 18, 2012)

Nope, not ever having been married can't say that I do. I don't watch TV either though.

TPBM watches it every day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah....watch my fair share....

TPBM listens more to the radio....


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes I do...satellite radio on the road and at the mine. Mostly the '40s, '80s and classical music channels.

TPBM uses the TV mostly for sports.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2012)

Mostly but watch a lot more of both TV sports on my computer...

TPBM would rather be out and about...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 20, 2012)

Not meaning to go back, but does anyone remember KPIG!
Nah, In and building is more like it............ ooooo unless it's golf!

TPBM plays goff whenever he can.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Nope, don't know enough bad words or gestures for that sparetime recreation...

TPBM will tell us there first bike...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2012)

Can't I'm afraid...

TPBM will...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2012)

I bought a J.C. Higgins from Sears in 1948 for $29.95. Prettiest bike you ever saw, all red with a black trim. I remember, because it was the first 2 wheeler I ever had.

TPBM will tell us the time and temperature in their neck of the woods...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

It's 23.11 and I have no idea of the temperature....

TPBM is looking forward to the winter...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2012)

Nooo...! looking forward to the Warmer weather...

TPBM doesn't want to get out of bed for work Monday morning...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2012)

Actually quite enjoy Monday's at the moment, new case presentation followed by anatomy, then the afternoon off...

TPBM doesn't like their Monday mornings...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 21, 2012)

only good thing about monday is its 1 day closer to friday!

TPBM has won at least 1 trophy..either from something they did in their youth or later on in life...and will tell us what it is and how they got it.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2012)

Trap shooting. Twice won first in my flight, 91%.

TPBM spends more than enough time on the internet at work

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2012)

Internet Not allowed on my computer................. have to use my phone!

TPBM has a couple of trophies as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2012)

A couple....

TPBM has some dust collectors too, as my wife calls them...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nope, not many trophies on my shelves.

TPBM believes this is the proper order of life forms from high to low.

1. Snakes
2. Insects
3. Socks that have been worn for 2 weeks straight
4. Politicians


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2012)

Not sure I'd have the politicians that high in the order of life...

TPBM would have them right at the bottom...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2012)

Probably.... down among the thieves and liars..

TPBM is planning on "getting away" for a few days...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2012)

Not going to happen anytime soon, not getting a break until Christmas...

TPBM is in a similar situation...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 23, 2012)

could take the time when ever i wanted but usually save it all until summer.

TPBM loves or loved to play pinochle..either double deck or single deck


----------



## N4521U (Oct 24, 2012)

Got fleeced plenty of times in the Navy playing double deck with the P.O.'s. My advice, Never Ever play with someone who provides plastic cards!

TPBM had the same experience


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2012)

Nope....

TPBM will be shovelling snow tomorrow...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM has snow on the way...


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 24, 2012)

No snow yet 'ere in Brum Gnomey, perhaps by next week - we in the UK should learn what 'snow chains' are; and they ain't like daisey chains or pearl necklace alike either; hopefully no one will choke on their Hobgoblin ale or Black Dragon cider...

I just found out recently that I'm into the 2nd stage of Jaguar Land Rover selction process for Assembly Line staff, waiting to find if I make the 3rd selection/interview stage - it's getting me a tinsy bit (an understatement if ever there was one..) antsy now. No longer one of 20,000+ (more was like of 25,000), one of 7,500-ish...

TPBM is more secure in their chances of a job with less competition/equals/peers to worry against..?


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2012)

Nah.... I'm fully retired, thank you.

TPBM has been to their post office recently....

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, sometimes I like to go and watch the people. (They won't let me hang out in front of the drugstore anymore.)
TPBM is scared of spiders


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2012)

Not a fan of some....

TPBM hates cockroaches...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 25, 2012)

La Cucaracha? eh. They snap when you step onum.

TPBM is ready for GB#16


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeppers! That's when all the flying wires come out to play!
TPBM still doesn't know what plane to enter


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2012)

Not really a problem as I'm not entering...

TPBM isn't entering either...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2012)

oh but i am...

TPBM is too with what?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 26, 2012)

Great to hear, Wayne. Several of the "old guard" have decided to sit this one out, glad you are going to participate!
I am entering a Grumman F3F-1, I guess Bill has the -2, and if Charles decides to enter, he has one in wood!
TPBM has a suprise in store!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2012)

Afraid not...

TPBM does...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, for my nine holes of golf today I was just 4 over parr..... now tell me you are proud of me!!! LMAO.....

TPBM knows where the word NEWS came from!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2012)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM can say where it comes from...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 27, 2012)

O.K., I guess I'll have to answer.
There are two theories out there, One is that it stands for the points of the compass,
The other comes from a certain country where sheep herding is common. A quiet night would be reported as No Ewes Were Sc***ed, and as this was unusual it was considered news.
TPBM thinks that was true.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2012)

Nooooooooo,
Not true. But funny as h3ll......... even to someone with Scottish ancestry.
North East South West........ stories from the ...

TPBM is waiting for the Giants to win the series, and Lincecum to get back in the game!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2012)

Errrrr no...

TPBM is looking forward to a bright sunny Monday!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2012)

Yep, looks like it might be raining though...

TPBM is living somewhere that needs some rain...


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not at all, we are getting 3 inches of rain, then they have snow foretasted.

TPBM is getting some snow now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2012)

Not here....

TPBM has a problem with rodents...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 29, 2012)

The only rodent I am having a problem with is that red headed on who calls herself the Prime Minister..... don;t get me started!

TPBM is gonna watch The ball game!


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 29, 2012)

not today. was sick yesterday so got to lay on the couch and watch us football for a change.

TPBM has bad allergies!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 29, 2012)

Not me, it's my wife.....

TPBM watched the Giants win the Series!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2012)

No, find baseball fairly tedious...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2012)

As long as "tedious" means the greatest gift America gave to the world next to white bread, sure!
TPBM prefers cricket.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 29, 2012)

Ummm, how many other countries actually compete in the 'World Series'? 
I prefer some forms of cricket.

TPBM doesn't go much for competitive sports...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 29, 2012)

Only some. Like Baseball, Football "grid iron". But I could Never sit out a five day cricket "match", and who ever heard of a "draw" in competitive sport??????? 

TPBM has the box for GB16 on the table waiting for the bell!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2012)

Durn tootin', Bill! I got a wonderful Accurate Miniatures Grumman F3F-1 just waiting to be unboxed! (pant, pant!)
TPBM knows what I mean.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, I do. Looking at my balsa/tissue F3F-2 and trying to make a decision. BG #16 or Start to Finish ?

TPBM will point me in the right direction...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2012)

I would go with GB#16...

TPBM would as well...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 30, 2012)

Definitely GB.
TPBM will enter also


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 30, 2012)

nope..have too many other projects i have to deal with first.

TPBM loves a grilled cheese sandwich served with tomato soup


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2012)

Certainly goes down well...

TPBM prefers something more substantial...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 31, 2012)

Nah, I'll take a couple of GC's and soup if you please..... lots of butter in the pan!!!!!

TPBM will do the same.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2012)

Nope, rather have something a bit more substantial...

TPBM is a light eater...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2012)

wouldn't say that.....

TPBM eats way too much...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

gumbyk said:


> Ummm, how many other countries actually compete in the 'World Series'?
> I prefer some forms of cricket.
> 
> TPBM doesn't go much for competitive sports...



You mean like a p*ss up in a brewery?



Wayne Little said:


> wouldn't say that.....
> 
> TPBM eats way too much...



Not really, could eat healthier sometimes though...

TPBM will give us their Top 10 list of pickups....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 3, 2012)

1)I'm rich!
2)If I told you you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me?
3)I'm incredibly rich!
4)You must be tired, 'cause you been running through my mind all night!
5)I'm really rich!
6)Do you believe in love at first sight, or should I walk by again?
7)I'm seriously rich!
8)Can I have your phone number, I seem to have lost mine.
9)I'm filthy rich!
10) Hey baby, I drive a Kenworth, wanna see how the sleeper works?
TPBM has an even better one!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't go far wrong with those ...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2012)

Strait to the point..... How much, I asked Mama San.

TPBM knows what I mean


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry, need to ask Mama San about that one...

TPBM likes to get down and dirty, in the garage that is...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 4, 2012)

yeah..have to get some of my projects completed so i can actually enjoy ridding/flying them!

TPBM has something they need to hit hard and finish as well..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2012)

YES I DO! I keep having to help others with there stuff though. Not getting any time for my crap.

TPBM is enjoying there weekend immensely!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2012)

Been OK, always nice to have that 2 day break at the end of the weekdays...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm with you!

TPBM had to be reminded to set their clock back last night...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2012)

No, done that already...

TPBM does not have daylight savings time in their area...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Happened a week ago...

TPBM will give us their Top 10 list of pickup trucks.....


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 5, 2012)

havent researched any of them so dont know if they are great or POS.... but do like the dodge ram diesels....as much as i hate to admit it i like the toyota tundra/tacomas and the nissan titan...then i would go for a chevy....after that it would be vintage late 50s early 60s chevy, dodge, fords...and even el caminos and rancheros.

TPBM has a vintage pick up or car and will tell us what it is.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2012)

Only a 1979 Triumph Spitfire...

TPBM has quite the collection of vintage vehicles...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 5, 2012)

Only in my head..... but these I did have...
*First ca*r was a '56 Chev four door hard top. More miles up and down on a rack than back and forth on the street. 265 c.i. auto converted to 4 speed on the floor.
*Second car*, '66 Chev Malibu 2 door hard top, loved that one, 327, 275 hp, 4 speed, 331 rear end, 22 miles per gal.
*Then '65 El Camino*, 327, 4 speed. Ended up with the 327 bored 30 thou over, 8.5:1 TRW pistons, line bored balanced, RV cam, electr ign, dble roller timing chain, it was a work truck and a little screamer. 
*Had a '39 Ford* four door, 350 Chev, auto, 3" dropped axle front, 14" true spokes front, 16" true spokes rear, 9" Ford rear end. I used to put my paint kit in the trunk and go out to sign jobs in it. Silver to blue flames on the front.
*Now I drive a '97 Holden VS ute*, V6, duel fuel, drove this 10 hours straight, from Coonabarabran to Broken Hill Aus switched tanks at Wilcannia. Still had fuel left.

TPBM likes street rods as well.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 6, 2012)

street rods, muscle cars, testosteronemobiles...yeah. have a soft spot in my heart for them. miss the 60s and 70s when you could see tons of them on the street driving past you everyday.

TPBM remembers setting the points on his car when doing a tune up...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't I'm afraid...

TPBM does their own mechanical work...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2012)

Most of it. I twisted a wrench for quite a few dealers, for over 25 years. However, the technology has passed me by.
Trust me, nobody tunes my truck (w/carb) but me !

TPBM thinks they are wasting their time at their present job....

Charles


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 6, 2012)

That I do Charles. I am presently working a becoming a multimillionaire but my numbers refuse to pop up.

TPBM has won more than 500$ in some form of lottery.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2012)

No, I haven't I'm afraid. Wouldn't mind it though.

TPBM wishes it were still light outside at 6 PM.


----------



## andy2012 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, I did like the extra hour of sleep though.

TPBM is exhausted.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2012)

No just relaxing...

TPBM is off for a brisk walk...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

nope sitting at a desk....

TPBM is dreading the idea of snow in the not to distant future


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just got 3 inches last night, more on the way for the next five months.

TPBM.....snow, what's snow.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2012)

No snow here, some at home though...

TPBM hasn't seen snow for years...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not as much as I'm used to... 

TPBM doesn't like snow or cold...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2012)

haven't seen snow up close....but don't care for the cold much...

TPBM like the hot stuff better...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2012)

Except when skiing I do...

TPBM is a snowsports fan also...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2012)

Nope...no snow man...

TPBM will be sleeping in Saturday Morning...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope so, I need it.

TPBM as well


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nope, gotta sort the junk. Off Sunday and Monday, YAY!
TPBM is independently wealthy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2012)

I wish!

TPBM dreams of wealth too...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 9, 2012)

Over and over and ......... I'd have my owl LHS in the house!

TPBM is watching football, "gridiron" (hate that word) too!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2012)

Not at the moment...

TPBM is looking forward to this weeks NFL...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 10, 2012)

Definitely not... I am not a football fan ! Will be watching NASCAR instead...

TPBM likes to roller skate...

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Nov 10, 2012)

Haven't done That in a hounds age.... but I do watch Ambrose race from time to time.

TPBM is into F1.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2012)

Generally watch the races when I can...

TPBM avoids watching all sports...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 10, 2012)

Except girls volleyball, always liked that!
TPBM would agree


----------



## N4521U (Nov 10, 2012)

You should be here Paul, girls Beach volleyball!!!!!!
Couldn't very well race to the TV to watch it tho. Annie!

TPBM is ready to put his entry in on GB#15, unlike me!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2012)

I entered one but haven't had the time to even start on it.

TPBM is sipping on something warm with there feet propped up enjoying some good music.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2012)

none of the above....

TPBM eats porridge for breakfast...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2012)

I have, and I do ocassionally.

TPBM does as well, but might prefer french toast!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Like them both...

TPBM respected the two minute silence this morning, on the 11th hour, on the 11th day of the 11th month...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 11, 2012)

Will in about three hours.
TPBM will also, but in six hours.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope, did 2 hours and 6 minutes ago....

TPBM would, like me, love to own a hot Ford '40 pickup! 8)


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 11, 2012)

sure would...or an old street rod

TPBM remembers big daddy roth and rat fink...the king of the south cali kar kulture ( and if he doesnt he needs to google it )


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yip, remember them and Von Dutch, Edelbrock, Moon Eyes, So-Cal....

TPBM wants a retro hot rod/Kurstom....(I know I do!)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2012)

Not overly...

TPBM already has one...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 12, 2012)

nope but do have a 68 chevy impala convertable...i need to finish up.

TPBM knows who Eric Von Zipper is and will tell....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2012)

Heard of him, couldn't say who he was though...

TPBM will elaborate...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2012)

No Idea....

TPBM will provide the details...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wasn't he in some sort of beach party movie

TPBM had a crush on Annette Funicello.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Who??

TPBM thinks that Marilyn Monroe is _the_ sexiest women ever!


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 13, 2012)

nah...toss up between Cyd Charisse and Gina Lollabrigida for sexiest babe ever.

(side note) Eric Von Zipper was the head of the biker gang that was the enemy of the surfers in the beach blanket bingo era movies...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvQbVOmY8Hc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTCXod-KB6E_

TPBM has seen the very first casino royal movie...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2012)

Only the one with Daniel Craig...

TPBM has seen both...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, affirmative.
And didn't everyone have a crush on Annette? Speshly toward the end of her stint on Disney Mouskateers!!!!!!! Remember her Growing up!

TPBM does too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2012)

Vaguely....

TPBM has tomato sauce on everything!


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 14, 2012)

tomato sauce..no ...ketchup maybe on most things.

TPBM likes thier burger loaded with everything.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 14, 2012)

Everything over here is a fried egg and a slice of beet along with every other known burger thing, and tomato sauce, not ketchup!

TPBM would rather not have beets on a burger!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2012)

Correct...

TPBM prefers not to have the burger at all...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2012)

depends....

TPBM is a vegetarian...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry but my food poops on their food.

TPBM doesn't eat breakfast.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Nov 16, 2012)

You have me laffing out loud, and my wife is in bed trying to sleep.......
My food poops on their food too!
I make poached eggs for myself, or maybe french toast... I would say I do eat breakky!

TPBM cooks his own breakky as well.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 16, 2012)

I cook everything, the first time she made me dinner (almost 20 years ago) we had gravy that had to be scooped and potatoes that you could pour!
TPBM can't boil water


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope, the cooker can though!

TPBM has a few railroad workers in their family, past and present...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2012)

For several months, I was a gandy dancer.

TPBM is rushing off to google that now.

Geo


----------



## andy2012 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just did it!

TPBM thought Gandy Dancer meant actually dancing like I did.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2012)

Haven't Google'd so no idea what to think...

TPBM was equally confused...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh yeah....having visions...

TPBM doesn't know what to think...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Not the first time....

TPBM is closet Glee fan...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope, never watched it. Not my thing !

TPBM hates Monday's...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 18, 2012)

more than you know...but sunday is my monday...so i hate sundays because they are mondays and real mondays are ok

TPBM is thoroughly confused but what i said


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2012)

Not at all. Working 7on/7off, my Mondays are always on Wednesday.

TPBM has yet to shovel snow.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2012)

Not done it this year yet...

TPBM has been doing it for a couple of weeks...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 18, 2012)

I beg your pardon! that's a very personal question.....

TPBM wouldn't divulge if he was doing it either!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2012)

Correct! 

TPBM has fine weather coming tomorrow...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll let you make that call Wayne.







TPBM swaps those minuses for pluses.

Geo


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 19, 2012)

dang...not yet! we are having a heat wave in the 50s F

TPBM is thinking of the turkey and stuffing they will be eating thursday


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM already has theirs prepared...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2012)

Nah... will probably take the missus out to eat. No point in cooking a big dinner for two.

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2012)

Not doing it so no...

TPBM will be going out for dinner on Thanksgiving...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 20, 2012)

I haven't had a Thanksgiving dinner for the last 8 years.......
This morning Annie asked me to make a pumpkin pie. Turkeys over here a re just big chicken size. You shoulda see the eyes on the shop owner when I asked for a twenty pound turkey!!!!!!!

TPBM is gonna have a feast


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2012)

Looking that way. I don't mind. End up with cheap lunch for a week.

TPBM is working on a model.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah...lot's of 'em...

TPBM fly's model aircraft...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 21, 2012)

nope fly real ones.....

TPBM works on their own plane....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't have one (yet)...

TPBM works on other people's planes...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 22, 2012)

Nope... only my own (models)...

TPBM had to work today...

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Nov 22, 2012)

You cal this Work. Got called yesterday to work this morning..... so I go in at 9.30..... boss? Gone..... finally get hold of him at 12.00...... "Sorry Bill, I should have called you this morning and told you not to bother"!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF I have better things to do than drive an hour for Nuttin!!!!!!!

TPBM is fairing better today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2012)

Much better thankyou..

TPBM was in a bad mood most of the day...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope, just got up. Got a whole day to be grumpy in!
TPBM got some good news.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope, nothing here...

TPBM has some good news...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 24, 2012)

Nope 

it'll have to be TPBM


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't look at me i'm not starting anything...

TPBM doesn't want any type of news anyway...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, I survived Thanksgiving with the extended familly.

TPBM has done that before as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM would love to build a 60's style gasser!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2012)

Not particularly...

TPBM already has one...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2012)

nope not me...

TPBM has....how much snow piled up outside...?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2012)

None at all, been about 1m/3ft of rain though or so it seems...

TPBM has sunshine...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, lots of sunshine...

TPBM hasn't seen the sun for days...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sun?? Is that the paper with those lovely Page 3 girls?

TPBM loves them B/W movies!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't mind them...

TPBM prefers their films in colour...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2012)

Not always...

TPBM hasn't set foot in a cinema in many moons...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 27, 2012)

actually saw the new bond flick skyfall a week ago....pretty good. recommend it.

TPBM has seen all the bond movies


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2012)

I have actually. 

TPBM is beat from a long hard day at work.............................unless it's Charles, cause he's retired you see.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Not really a hard day at work, but I am wiped out. Going to go home and take a long nap, before I go to bed for the evening.

TPBM thinks that's a good idea.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2012)

Beat up???? Let me tell you the story. 
Boss calls me on Thursday evening to come in on Friday. I show up at 9.30, he has left the building. 12.00 he calls the office, secretary tells him I am waiting for him. "Bill, I should have called you not to come in after all." Yesterday I go in and work 3-1/2 hours. I go over the days worksheet, he says "what's this for Friday, what did you work on"? I inform him I was there for 3-1/2 hours and did nothing. "Well that takes care of that then"! As he throws my time card in the circular file!!!!! Now I ask You???????

TPBM faires better than me!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2012)

Well not working, only 'studying', med school going well, some exams in 2 weeks (but they don't count to passing the course)...

TPBM is having a relaxing time at the moment...


----------



## gumbyk (Nov 27, 2012)

Not with an almost 6-month old in the house, and with teething as well!

TPBM was, like me, up a number of times during the night last night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2012)

Nope out for the count...

TPBM requires little sleep...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 28, 2012)

can for a long time on just a little....but do love to sleep in so much i should be a test pilot at a mattress factory....

TPBM thinks the day should start at noon


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2012)

Would be nice sometimes if it did...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2012)

would be nice, as long as the day ends soon after!

TPBM also agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2012)

Would be nice sometimes...

TPBM prefers to get up early and get on with the day...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 29, 2012)

nope but love to stay up late.....

TPBM is a night owl too


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 30, 2012)

Absolutely. If I could work straight night I would be in heaven. No bosses around to screw up production and things run smoothly. 

TPBM has finished his Christmas shopping.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2012)

Barely started....

TPBM sends out hundreds of chrissy cards..


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2012)

Haven't sent out any...

TPBM also hasn't sent out any...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2012)

Not a one....yet?

TPBM is having pancakes for breakfast...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 1, 2012)

protein drink trying to shed a few pounds....would love a stack of pancakes right now tho!

TPBM is also watching their weight


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2012)

Not really...

TPBM doesn't really care either...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2012)

Try not to, but.... 

TPBM knows the expression, six turning and four burning...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 3, 2012)

never heard that one

TPBM will explain it


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 3, 2012)

refers to the B-36. it had 6 engines turning propellers and 4 jets.
TPBM knew that also


----------



## N4521U (Dec 3, 2012)

Had forgotten that one..... Old Timers deeeseeeze. 

TPBM is like me and would rather Not work today!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2012)

Not got much choice in the matter, looking forward to tomorrow though...

TPBM is looking forward to Friday...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry. Start work Wednesday night.

TPBM is planning an end of the world party.

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep sure am! Pretty much the same as when those idiots thought it was over in 2000!
TPBM is getting ready, just in case.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 3, 2012)

No, but a party sounds pretty good.

TPBM thinks so too


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2012)

Totally agree....

TPBM can't pass by anything that contains chocolate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2012)

Sure I can, but I end up circling around and take it from behind.

TPBM will tell us their favorite candy bar.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't really have one, got a couple I really like...

TPBM doesn't really like candy...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jelly Belly Gourmet Jelly Beans. Always have a 1.1Kg bag on the go and one for backup. Mind you, a bag can last me about a month and a half.

TPBM would now like to try one of the 45 different flavored delights


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2012)

Send one over...

TPBM is going on a sea cruise..


----------



## N4521U (Dec 5, 2012)

No t going, but was on one, ship was the USS Yorktown, WestPac!

TPBM might be going on one tho.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2012)

Only if it was on USS Yorktown or USS Coral Sea! 

TPBM can't wait for the Christmas hysteria to end, so life can get back to normal...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2012)

Amen to that ! Christmas is not one of my favorite holidays...

TPBM thinks I'm crazy...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nope. Christmas ain't that bad, it's the idiots you have to deal with that ruin it. I would be perfectly happy not giving/recieving gifts and just getting together with family and/or friends. Now if I could only get my siblings to go along with that it would save a lot of aggrevation.

TPBM needs a break from reality!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 5, 2012)

yes i do. its a jungle out there, agnes!!

TPBM is planning to do something special in the next few weeks.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2012)

Got to get home first, which could be interesting, especially if the snow keeps falling...

TPBM isn't going anywhere this festive period...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2012)

Probably not....
 
TPBM has already started partying...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2012)

This time next week I will of...

TPBM isn't planning any parties...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2012)

Correct-a-mundo !! Not the partying kind.....

TPBM is dreaming of the proverbial "White Christmas".

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2012)

Would love to have a Christmas like the ones that I'm used to, but, I'm afraid that this country would come to a standstill then... 

TPBM has a works night out before Christmas...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope, 4 day weekend this year.

TPBM is ready for a good stiff drink, I know I am!!!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 7, 2012)

wow...just woke up....thiunk i will wait an hour or 2

TPBM had more than 1 dog


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope, most we've had is 1 except when dog sitting...

TPBM has more than 1 pet...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 7, 2012)

Two Chihuahuas and they're not "pets", she treats them better than me.
TPBM has a bird or a bunny


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't have to have birds in this country...... Sulphur Crested Cockatoos are like sparrows here..... they are Everywhere!!!! 

TPBM has cats!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 7, 2012)

LIke a disease?
TPBM thinks that is funny.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2012)

Not a fan of cats....

TPBM has a favorite desert and will tell us what it is...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2012)

Drink?

TPBM has been to Eastern State Penitentiary, or Cherry Hill as it also is known as....


----------



## Pong (Dec 8, 2012)

Nup!

TPBM has been to Southeast Asia!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2012)

Only Singapore Hong Kong...

TPBM has been to more exotic areas of SE Asia...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 8, 2012)

Sure, real exotic, Olongapo PI......... US Navy!

TPBM has a better SEA destination!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 8, 2012)

Yea... DaNang, Chu Lai, Toy Hua in S. Viet Nam, to name a few....

TPBM has never been outside their own country....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, west coast USA and Canada...a looooong time ago...

TPBM has travelled to many countries...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 9, 2012)

try to hit a caribbean island or central american country every year.

TPBM gets away every year on a vacation


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2012)

Certainly try to, not been long haul/transcontinental for 4 years though, so need to do it next year at some point...

TPBM travels all the time...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, to the LHS? No, do most of that online. To the Loo! Regularly. 

TPBM as well.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 9, 2012)

I skip to my loo,...
Sorry, I just had to.
TPBM has no clue about the loo


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 10, 2012)

i know what it is just dont know how it got the name loo

TPBM will tell me so i can be lazy and not look it up...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm too lazy...

TPBM is also too lazy...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nope, my understanding is that the term "Loo" originated in the British Colony named Schmittavia. The native term for a toilet was Looterhoos, the British shortened it to Loo as it took too long to ask where the Looterhoos was when they were in a hurry.

TPBM thinks I'm full of sh!tola.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, you are... what a bunch of B.S.

The “loo” in the title is the Scottish word for “love.” The spelling change from “loo” to “lou” probably happened as Anglo-Americans, and the song, became Americanized.

"Skip to My Lou" is a popular children's song. Skip to My (The) Lou was a popular partner-stealing dance from America's frontier period. In early America, 'respectable folks' in strict Protestant communities regarded the fiddle as one of the devil’s tools (if it led to dancing, which was regarded as sinful). Faced with such a religious obstacle to socializing, young people developed the “play-party,” in which all the objectionable features of dancing were removed or masked so that grave elders would overlook their activity. The dancers sang and the audience clapped to create rhythm for their own music. In time, the play-party acquired a life of its own. It became an ideal amusement for teenagers and young married couples. In many a frontier community, the bear hunters, Indian fighters, the rough keelboat men and the wild cowboys could be seen dancing innocently with their gals, like so many children at a Sunday school picnic. As people moved westward and communities shrugged off the 'witch-hunt' mentality which plagued early Protestant New England, square dancing and barn dancing became acceptable, at least to some.

“Skip to My Lou” is a simple game of stealing partners (or swapping partners as in square dancing). It begins with any number of couples hand in hand, skipping around in a ring. A lone boy in the center of the moving circle of couple sings, “Lost my partner what’ll I do?” as the girls whirl past him. The young man in the center hesitates while he decides which girl to choose, singing, “I'll get another one prettier than you.” When he grasps the hand of his chosen one, her partner then takes his place in the center of the ring and the game continues. It's an ice-breaker, a good dance to get a group acquainted with one another and to get everyone in the mood for swinging around. (Source: Wiki)

TPBM is glad I looked it up...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm not sure...I thought the Loo was the Dunny...

TPBM is a bit puzzled now....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 11, 2012)

Slightly, grampa always called it a "Biffy", at least that's what I think he said, he had a pretty thick accent.
TPBM knows another name


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 11, 2012)

does thunder bucket count? ...in the days before running water they kept a small stool that had a cut out seat and a porcelin pot under it for late night emengencies. more elaborate versions were a box with a lid. you can guess how they derived the name...

TPBM also knows of another name for a Loo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2012)

Water-closet, Crapper, out-house, Toilet, etc...

TPBM is tired of all this potty talk and will bring up a different subject.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2012)

Haven't got any ideas for new topics...

TPBM has got a new topic idea...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2012)

Well....what is tallest building you have been in...

TPBM will take a shot..


----------



## N4521U (Dec 12, 2012)

Building? stayed on the 26th floor at the casino in Hobart. 
Or was it the 40th floor Kaiser Bldg Oakland California?
Hovered at 12,000 feet in a helicopter!

TPBM has got that beat


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nope, but I stood at almost 12,000 feet on top of a Colorado Mountain a few times. Drove most of the way up though


TPBM didn't realize that todays date is 12/12/12. I guess that also depends on where your standing.


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 12, 2012)

12/12/12 has been and gone for us, and everything's still fine!

TPBM can;t wait until the 21st is over...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just another day in paradise, I was WAY more entertained a few years back on 6/6/6. I live in the bible belt. It was hilarious.
TPBM thinks I'm crazy


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2012)

Everyone is a little crazy...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 12, 2012)

Haven't the faintest idea what Paul is talking about.

TPBM might tho.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 12, 2012)

They all went crazy worrying about devil stuff, there were women that didn't want to give birth on 6/6/6, nobody wanted to have anything marked 6/6/6, I spent an entire day of deliveries changing the dates. Silly people.
TPBM is still slightly worried about the 21st.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2012)

if the Sh*t's gonna hit the fan....Ain't no point worryin' about it...
Mmmm, better hurry and get my Spitfire finished...

TPBM thinks this is a fair assessment..


----------



## N4521U (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes, by all means get your bl00dy Spitfire finished!

TPBM Needs to finish something as well, before The End!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM believes the end is nigh...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2012)

Not really, and if I'm wrong...well....

TPBM is up for a late night tonight...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Not really....

TPBM is having a Star Trek weekend...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM is having a lazy weekend...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Better believe it!

TPBM has a sweettooth and will tell what it is....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2012)

Well yes....not sayin' 

TPBM will have to guess....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2012)

Not going too...

TPBM is Wayne and will just say what it is...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry, this TPBY is not Wayne....

But, TPBM is though....and will tell..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2012)

Nope...

TPBM is and will tell...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nope, still not Wayne, maybe TPBM is...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 17, 2012)

not the last time i looked...

TPBM thinks wayne is hiding out in his dooms day bunker


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, attending to my Sweet tooth...

TPBM feels it's time to move on....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2012)

Depends what is on offer...

TPBM knows what is on offer...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 18, 2012)

not a clue...but i am sure the answer is obvious

TPBM will say what is on offer


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 18, 2012)

There is another mine opening just North of the one I work at next year...camp job, higher wages, and a signing bonus.

TPBM would never leave their job no matter what was offered.

Geo


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 18, 2012)

Nah, I look at all serious offers, but have turned down some pretty good-paying jobs.

TPBM is looking for a new job


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2012)

Nope not me...

TPBM is moving overseas.....to...?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Already living overseas.... 

TPBM will tell us where their family roots originally come from....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, on my Father's side, both great Grandparent's came from Germany. On my Mother's side, there's some Norgwegian, Swedish, and English blood in the mix.

TPBM is thinking about getting something good to snack on.


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm thinking of a full-lunch, I hadn't been able to get away for lunch yet! 

TPBM thinks McDonald's is good enough in the pinch...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 19, 2012)

only hit Mickey D's about once or twice a year. i would rather get a burger at wendy's or a local mom and pop diner first...

TPBM hasnt eaten at MD's in a long time


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2012)

Been years...

TPBM goes regularly...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Now and then...

TPBM doesn't own an umbrella


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 23, 2012)

have a couple small compact ones i keep in my lunch bag...and use at airshows ( and other places ) for shade..

TPBM is very busy this holiday season.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2012)

Nope, taking it easy...

TPBM is taking it is aswell...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Trying to....

TPBM has there feet up already...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 24, 2012)

still at my desk...and will be tomorrow. 

TPBM also has to work christmas day


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2012)

Thankfully not...

TPBM has the whole festive period off...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2012)

Yep I do...

TPBM will be back at work during this week...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 26, 2012)

My wife has the whole festive period off.....
And I don't think my boss will be calling to work...... Ever again!!!! I can only hope....

TPBM will be taking a nice holiday


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 26, 2012)

nope just put in for time off in June...gonna have to wait.

TPBM is starting to make their summer ( or winter for those in the other hemisphere ) plans.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2012)

Doubt it.....

TPBM got nothing for Christmas.... Like me....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2012)

Got some things but got most of them myself...

TPBM got what they wanted for Christmas...


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nope. All I wanted for Christmas was my two front teeth. Maybe next year.  

TPBM got a neck tie like I did.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 26, 2012)

Never have gotten a tie, for christmas or any other time.
TPBM is planning a serious New Years celebration.


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 26, 2012)

Count me in on that!

TBPM had to work a full day today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh No not me....

TPBM is working New years eve...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2012)

Not this year...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2012)

Not me baby...

TPBM will be partying big time....


----------



## N4521U (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh sure, a 69 year old drunk...... 

TPBM will tie on a good one.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh sure, a 69 year old drunk...... 

TPBM will tie on a good one.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sure yer not tanked now?
TPBM thinks so too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2012)

I thought it was me, double vision.

TPBM isn't waiting for News Years to tip a few back.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone really need an excuse...

TPBM is all set for new year...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yep, good riddance! My dad passed, 3 moves, vehicle breakdowns, and to cap it all off, the world didn't end.
TPBM had a great year


----------



## N4521U (Dec 28, 2012)

Always good when yer my age...... as long as I keep waking up.... and seeing that New guy in the mirror.....

TPBM knows what I mean.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2012)

Absolutely Bill. Every day I wake up, I set a new personal record in longevity.

TPBM has more than 5 New Years resolutions.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't think I have any at the moment...

TPBM has at least 1...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2012)

Not a one...

TPBM will continue to get up to no good...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2012)

To a degree...

TPBM is going to behave well...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 30, 2012)

probably not...did that for all my life..."expanding my horizons" so to speak...

TPBM went through a second childhood...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 30, 2012)

Not finished with the first!
TPBM is having the time of his life.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sitting on the couch, reading the forum. Yup, living the dream.

TPBM wouldn't survive the shock of winning the lottery.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes I would! 

TPBM wishes winning the Lotto was a bit easier...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2012)

The odds of winning the Mega Millions (here in the states) is just a shade over 1 in 7 million !! When they have a jackpot of $300 million dollars, I would rather see 300 - one million dollar winners, than one "winner take all".

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 31, 2012)

Those are good odds Charles. Here in Canada, one lottery has odds of 1 in 13,983,816, the other is 1 in 28,633,528.(by dividing approx. 86 million combinations by 3; Odds for each number set are 1 in 85,900,584). I've won 1500$ in it. When I worked in the papermill, our crew of 10 split 2200$.

TPBM doesn't play the lottery.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2012)

Not often. 

TPBM is wishing they were flying.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2012)

Yea.... Stearman sounds about right...

TPBM has started celebrating the New Year already...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2012)

Nope, just about to go out and start though...

TPBM has already finished...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 31, 2012)

nope still at work...they frown upon partying while working...

TPBM will curl up with a good book instead of going out.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whis I had a new book, stuck watching the idiot-box. "The Commedians of Comedy" pretty funny, or is it the cold meds?
TPBM is sick too


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not as such, but sick of certain things, aye! 

TPBM is a happy bunny now that Christmas and New Year is over and done with!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2013)

Amen to that. Christmas is not one of my favorite holidays, anyway. 

TPBM is recovering from too much celebrating....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 1, 2013)

nope...sat home and watched Dark Knight Rises....all 2 hours 45 minutes worth....pretty decent

TPBM also watched a movie last night


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2013)

A couple aye...

TPBM is planning for the summer vacation/holiday already...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2013)

Certainly thinking about what I could do...

TPBM has their holidays booked well in advance...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2013)

No.... I never plan anything past tomorrow.

TPBM runs around in flip-flops most of the time....

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Jan 1, 2013)

Hate them things.....................................

TPBM has a pair of Dress flip flops!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2013)

I hate'em to, can't stand'em.

TPBM is working on a model.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 1, 2013)

TPBM is reading this post and wondering why the heck I made it


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2013)

That and wonder why TPAM didn't answer TPAH's question....

TPBM will chime in and explain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2013)

Nah......I'm busy modelling...!

TPBM is back at work already from the Chrissy break...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2013)

Nah.... I'm retired, remember ?

TPBM isn't, tho....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2013)

Nope I'm a still a student, been one for most of the last 8 years...

TPBM wishes they were still a student...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't think I could handle it in today's world.... Remember, I went to school in the 40's, joined the Navy in 1951.

TPBM wonders what school was like in the 40's.....

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 2, 2013)

I wonder what they are teaching today. I was educated back in the day when love of country was normal.
TPBM grew up in a different era.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2013)

No, I grew up in the 70s and 80s. I still love my country.

TPBM is sipping on a cup of coffee.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2013)

No but sounds like a good idea..

TPBM being a tad more sophisticated will have Earl grey tea and scones....


----------



## N4521U (Jan 3, 2013)

I know what they both are, but too late for that.

TPBM hasn't a clue what a scone is.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2013)

C'mon, Bill.... Scones are English tea biscuits !! Did spend a little time in the Emerald Isles, y'know...

TPBM doesn't stop at 4 o'clock for tea....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 3, 2013)

No, haven't had a cup of tea in years.

TPBM thinks it's time for a nap.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2013)

Always time for a nap...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2013)

Wellllllll..............................maybe not always.

TPBM had a great dinner.


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yep, nothing beats East of Chicago Pizza!

TPBM is having a good new years.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2013)

Done and dusted now....back to business...

TPBM will be seeking new horizons this year...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2013)

Seeking whatever horizons arrive, tough life being a medical student ...

TPBM is looking to travel a lot this year...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't think so, Doc. My doc won't let me...

TPBM prefers jam to jelly....

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Jan 5, 2013)

Not with my peanut butter sandwich. 

TPBM has never had a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 5, 2013)

Not with my peanut butter sandwich. 

TPBM has never had a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2013)

I have not...

TPBM has...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2013)

I grew up on the stuff! You could just about float a aircraft carrier on the peanut butter I've eaten.

TPBM is enjoying the cold weather.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2013)

Nope Hot weather....

TPBM is the lover of cold weather...


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 6, 2013)

I do, I love cold weather.

TPBM has six inches of snow on the ground at there house.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2013)

I wish. Nothing to speak of yet.

TPBM is looking forward to the work week unless it's Charles. He's retired.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2013)

Shouldn't be too bad this week...

TPBM hasn't stopped working over the festive period...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 6, 2013)

nope that is my busy time at work.

TPBM likes to carve..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2013)

No...probably cut myself....

TPBM needs to mow their lawns...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't have a lawn at Uni...

TPBM mows their lawn every week...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nope, lawn is covered in snow. I think the neighbors would look at me funny if I started running the mower across the lawn now.

TPBM has never seen snow.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 7, 2013)

Seen it, been in it, and had to dig my way out of it......
Annie's first snow, she's from here in Oz, was when I took her to Yosemite in winter.
Snowed the night before, so when we drove in there was a foot of fresh snow on the ground.
How good would That be.

TPBM is wishing for snow right now, instead of this heat!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't think so. The temp, in Va. Beach, is 44F..... not 42C .

TPAM's flip flops are melting.

TPBM likes his weather the way it is...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 7, 2013)

not particularly...could live with it being 70 to 82 degrees F all year round.

TPBM lives in such a place


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2013)

No... my weather is just a bit warmer that yours. I'm sure you get more snow, too. Today's 1230 temp is 52F.

TPBM would like to escape to some tropical isle.... as long as the bar is always open.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2013)

You bet your sweet bippy!!! 

TPBM hopes the bartenders on said island are all native gals wearing coconut bikini's.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 8, 2013)

NOW your talking Charlie!! when do we leave??

TPBM remembers where "bet your sweet bippy" came from and will give us another saying from there..( hint: pontiac named a car after/because one of them )


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2013)

Laugh-In was the show, and Here come da Judge was the line/car. 

TPBM finds this "Very Interesting".


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 8, 2013)

yes i do find it....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQyUKnCf0YY_

TPBM can name what famous actress ( who now has a daughter who is also a big star ) danced on the show...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 8, 2013)

Them were the Goldie days of TV.

TPBM remembers them too


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2013)

From before I was born but still seen some of the shows...

TPBM still watches the shows when they can...


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 9, 2013)

TPBM needs to thank me for this: 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSy6ccm1MzQ_


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2013)

No.... I don't think so. That "noise" is not my kinda music (?)

TPBM prefers the "big band" sound ...

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 9, 2013)

Tommy Dorsey, Glen Miller, E.L.O., Led Zeppelin, (Oh wait, they just sounded big.)
TPBM Likes liverwurst.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 9, 2013)

no thanks...

TPBM like a good bologna sandwich...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2013)

A good sandwich is always good...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

depends on what type...

TPBM wishes they had a big steak and baked potatoes for supper.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm working on making a Reuben sammich right now..... can't find a good one down here.

TPBM has never had a Reuben sandwich.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 9, 2013)

never have. not a fan of sauerkraut...which has all my german ancestors rolling in their graves.

TPBM also doesnt care for a main dish assocated with their lineage


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 9, 2013)

Haggis. Don't even want to think about it.

TPBM has had haggis.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh no not me....a good steak please...

TPBM is heading out of town this weekend....


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope. All the places to stay have very greedy owners. Mid-week, one bedroom cabin, 180 per night. 

TPBM is finding the same thing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2013)

Not heading away so nope...

TPBM already has booked a weekend away in the near future...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2013)

nah...home as usual...

TPBM does not wear a watch....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 11, 2013)

Never have. Time is an illusion, and can only be your master if you let it. And when the end of a G.B. gets near.
TPBM is late.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't think I am, at least not yet...

TPBM is regularly late for things...


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 11, 2013)

Are you watching me?

TPBM will win the LOTTO.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah right,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and pigs can fly!

TPBM knows better than to count on winning the lottery.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM has already won the lotto...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hope so, just reminded her to pick up a ticket.
I don't gamble, myself. But she enjoys it.
TPBM spends way too much time in a casino


----------



## N4521U (Jan 12, 2013)

Nope............. never have, and Oz is the gamblin capital of the world. Coast to coast. Horses everywhere. Aussies will bet on Anything. You can even place a bet from your phone!

TPBM gambles a little bit.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2013)

I buy a lotto ticket from time to time but never pay attention to the pot.

TPBM has had a GREAT weekend.


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 13, 2013)

Not really, I've had better.

TPBM has a birthday this month.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2013)

No...next month!

TPBM has stopped counting and don't want anymore birthdays....


----------



## N4521U (Jan 13, 2013)

Amen bruddah...... it's seven oh this year, and Annie is intent on me knowing it.

TPBM will answer the same question.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 13, 2013)

nope...need 5 more then i hit retirement age! havent looked forward to reaching a certain age since i was a teenager anxious to drive!

TPBM has a metal detector and will tell us their best find


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM has one and has found some interesting finds...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2013)

Nope....

TPBM thinks there is Gold in them thar hills....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2013)

Only in the Superstition Mountains, in Arizona.

TPBM is enjoying the 60 degree (F) weather, like I am.

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 14, 2013)

yeah it was actually warm here in PA...unusual for Jan...but i will take it.

TPBM has a watercraft...boat, jetski, etc...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2013)

yep, a Canoe/Kayak hybrid, and two arms for power.

TPBM can't wait for spring to sprung.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2013)

Not overly bothered. I'd be happy as long as it stops raining...

TPBM feels the same...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2013)

not raining here....

TPBM is enjoying the nice warm sun...


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep, is shining out my window.

TPBM loves to go to the dentist.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, right. 

TPBM will tell us what's for dinner tonight.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 15, 2013)

oooo let me look....a banquet frozen fried chicken dinner. 3 minutes in the MW oven and I'm a lovin.

TPBM is actually going to have food for dinner


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep, I'm going to fry the fish I caught through the ice on Sunday in some beer batter, serve with some potato wedges, a little coleslaw, and a some nice crisp 
pickles.

TPBM would like to join me for some fish and chips.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2013)

YES I WOULD!: 

TPBM has had to much rain.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 15, 2013)

2 inches in less than 24 hours. Not the most I've seen here, (that was 6 inches in 12 hours), but still a lot.
TPBM would like to see some rain


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2013)

No, hasn't really stopped raining since new year...

TPBM really needs some rain...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 15, 2013)

We could use a good shower to help with the fires all over OZ.

TPBM is in Oz and near one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep!....and No thankfully....

TPBM has a leak in their roof..


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 16, 2013)

hope the hell not! i just had a new one put on 2 years ago!

TPBM has had a major expense for thir house recently as well..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2013)

Not recently, did the drive last year and will do the kitchen this year (or at least the parents are planning it)...

TPBM hasn't done much to their house for a while...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 16, 2013)

Annie and I just Wish we had a house to have to repair, or remodel.

TPBM rents as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2013)

No, goty own place...

TPBM lives in a Caravan...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2013)

Good god no...

TPBM has a caravan...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 17, 2013)

Annie would say Goodby and have a good time"

TPBM likes Snickers ice cream bars.


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 17, 2013)

They are my favorite! 

TPBM is going to have a wild weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2013)

Better not the wife might find out...

TPBM will go in my stead....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2013)

We'll see what happens...

TPBM is having a quiet weekend...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 18, 2013)

That's fer sure, Annie spent the night with her Mum.

TPBM will finish his GB16 build this week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2013)

No not that close...

TPBM will be trimmimg hedges today


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM will be trimming their hedges though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2013)

No hedges!

TPBM is out on the porch watching the sun set...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 20, 2013)

Sun has set without me noticing..... Again! I have seen it rise over the ocean, East coast.

TPBM sees the sun set on the ocean, West coast!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2013)

Would be over the hood of a '57 Chrysler 300C, white convertible then, or through the chopped windscreen of a '49 Mercury kustom or somekind of retro hotrod! I bl**dy wish!  

TPBM wants a 50's or early 60' kinda weekend car.... 8)


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 20, 2013)

got one. 68 impala convertable. 

TPBM has driven a motorcycle with a side car


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM has...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 21, 2013)

Nope................. but I have had a '56 Chev 4 door hard top, a '66 Chevelle hard top and two '65 El Caminos and would luuuuuuv to have another '60'scar. Annie wants a '66 Mustang!

TPBM is into rodding as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2013)

Can't say that I am...

TPBM is into loose cars and fast women...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 21, 2013)

who doesnt like fast women??? oh yeah my wife..oh well.

TPBM washes and polishes their car weekly


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM cleans, washes and polishes their car weekly...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2013)

Nope.....

TPBM doesn't have a sponge to clean the car...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 23, 2013)

Right, sponges are for sissy cars. "The Beast" gets washed once a year with a scrub brush, whether she needs it or not!
TPBM has a cleaning fetish.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 23, 2013)

hardly. i can clean something and be meticulous but it usually doesnt drive me nuts to see something cluttered or messy.

TPBM's OCDs kick in when they see something cluttered or messey.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2013)

Not really...

TPBM has terrible OCD when it comes to clutter...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2013)

Try not too...

TPBM has a rock garden


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2013)

Only in my head !!

TPBM is enjoying their present weather...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah it's a whopping +20 F right now. Alfter nearly a week of minus zero temps, I'll take it.

TPBM has a busy weekend planned.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2013)

Not really, rugby tomorrow if the weather holds and then out for someone's birthday...

TPBM is looking forward to a quiet weekend in...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh yes. About three inches of the white stuff on the ground.... think I'll stay inside.

TPBM has a vehicle with runners....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2013)

Not on mine....

TPBM has special off road tyres on their vehicle...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 26, 2013)

Tyres ? Tyres ??? If you're talking about "where the rubber meets the road", no I don't !

TPBM is looking out the window at the snow.... like me.

Charles


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep, just came in from shoveling.

TPBM has never seen snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2013)

See it every year...

TPBM only sees sun or rain...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 26, 2013)

I only see dead people. LOL

TPBM would choose either 8 .50 cal MG or 4 20mm cannons.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll run with the cannons...

TPBM would have picked the .50 cal's


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2013)

Probably.....

TPBM is thinking about going to a nice quiet bar (pub)...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 27, 2013)

if i do my boss will fire me...but did last night.

TPBM also went out for a drink last night.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep, had a fair few...

TPBM is also feeling the effects of last night today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2013)

no effects to be felt....

TPBM enjoyed there Public Holiday today.....if they are Aussie of course....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 28, 2013)

i am not from Oz but am always up to celebrate a holiday!

TPBM either gets holidays off or extra pay for them...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2013)

Generally get them off...

TPBM has to work most holidays...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2013)

Not here mate!

TPBM is still shovelling snow on their part of the globe...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nope, snows all gone, just rain now...

TPBM hasn't had to shovel any snow this year...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 29, 2013)

had to shovel and use the snowblower....

TPBM had to use suntan lotion today


----------



## N4521U (Jan 29, 2013)

Not with this weather around here lately........ wind and rain last few days, but is sunny today.

TPBM is watching "the Wives of Fu Man Chu"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2013)

what channel...?

TPBM still has a working Black and White TV...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 30, 2013)

did...just got rid of it a year ago....

TPBM likes the old horror movies...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, the good old days when a Vampire was a blood sucking parasite to be feared, not a teenage heartthrob!!!

TPBM remembers watching Godzilla movies as a youth.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 30, 2013)

Boy do I. Crushing all the Japanese villages, wreaking havoc......

TPBM has seen the thriller "the Crawling Eye"!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2013)

Nope, never heared about it

TPBM goes to the cinema at an average rate of once a month


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 30, 2013)

The last time I was in a theatre was to watch Live And Let Die.

TPBM loves the goofy movies like Airplane and Naked Gun

Geo


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah..they're funny but i can take them or leave them.

TPBM hasnt been to a movie in years


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 30, 2013)

You bet! And Mystery Science Theatre 3000.
TPBM doesn't know what that is.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2013)

Indeed, not a clue...

TPBM will explain...


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 30, 2013)

The best I can do is give you a link Mystery Science Theater 3000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM can explain it...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 30, 2013)

it was a tv show that aired old campy sci-fi flicks and was hosted by 3 robots ( puppets ) in a spaceship who would make [email protected]$$ comments and wise cracks about that was going on in the movie. actually was kind of funny....

TPBM remembers the vampirella "comic" books.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nope

TPBM is wondering what vampirella is.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 31, 2013)

Not at all, Vampira was the original late night horror movie host, she would later be copied by "Elvira, Mistress of the Dark", Cassandra Peterson.
TPBM has fond memories of Elvira


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2013)

Remember something about her and it wan't memories...

TPBM was thinking similar thoughts...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM has a busy weekend planned...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 2, 2013)

yeah i do. vampirella tho, was a comic book back in the late 6os early 70s of a scantily clad hot looking female vampire. it was later made into a movie that didnt do well....elvira...mistress of the dark kind of revived the female vamp thing but wore more clothes...lol.

TPBM camps out and has good "backwoods" skills


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't camp out much anymore but still like to think I've got good "backwoods" skills...

TPBM camps out a lot...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 2, 2013)

I "camp out" in front of the TV now. Did survival school in the Navy tho, does that count?????

TPBM doesn't like tents.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2013)

Just don't ues 'em...

TPBM still has a bag of marbles stashed away from the old days...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 3, 2013)

no. i can honestly say lost all my marbles. but still have my GI Joe along with the mercury space capsule i got for christmas when i was young.

TPBM still has a few of their favorite childhood toys and will tell us what it is...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## andy2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a few rusty Tonka Trucks I used to play with. I'll have to look for them...

TPBM will tell us his favorite toy he had.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh no.............. not going there!

TPBM had a steel Hopalong Cassidy radio.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2013)

They made those...?

TPBM, didn't know that either...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 4, 2013)

you're right i didnt. but we did have a howdy doody record...

TPBM watched the howdy doody show..


----------



## N4521U (Feb 4, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh yes...... and Kukla Fran and Olly!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM hasn't a clue.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2013)

Correct...

TPBM watched the Superbowl...


----------



## andy2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, I wanted the 49ers to win, but oh well.

TPBM had a power outage last night!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 5, 2013)

Nope, and I'm with you on the 49ers.

TPBM could care less about "gridiron"


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 5, 2013)

no, i like watching american football....

TPBM prefers something quieter like golf or fishing


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 5, 2013)

Or counting my toes.
TPBM does "extreme" sports.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2013)

Do some freestyle skiing (park/powder/piste), if you'd call that an extreme sport, it is in the X Games (and now the Winter Olympics)...

TPBM doesn't do sports...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 5, 2013)

With my back, I have turned Golf into an Extreme sport. 

TPBM has done the same


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 6, 2013)

no sports anymore. coached softball for years. all i do now is recreational kayaking and hiking.

TPBM now walks for exercise


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep, although I've been lazy this winter. Can't tolerate cold like I used to and can't stand walking on a treadmill.

TPBM thinks my plans for the weekend of sitting out on a frozen lake, staring at a hole drilled in the ice waiting for a fish to bite is just lunacy.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 6, 2013)

not at all. not that i would do it ..but whatever past time someone can find to "destress" and let the BS slide off of their back....is totally worthwhile.

TPBM lives a stressfree life..


----------



## N4521U (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah right! I do have a mother in law.

TPBM walks to the fridge for daily exercise!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2013)

Generally do a bit more than that...

TPBM does less than that...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 9, 2013)

No, I do a lot of outside work...

TPBM has a backyard pool...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a really wet, squishy backyard. Does that count?
TPBM lives in the lap of luxury


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2013)

That would be good if i could....

TPBM will be off to bed early this night...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 10, 2013)

No, unfortunately. If I did I would lie there awake for hours.

TPBM had a little nap during the day


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 10, 2013)

not while at work....but naps are a favorite past time.

TPBM has been to a rodeo.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep, Salinas and "the World's Fastest" at Livermore.

TPBM is a ro-day-o fan.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2013)

Not really...

TPBM is...


----------



## andy2012 (Feb 11, 2013)

No

TPBM is going to be busy this week.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 11, 2013)

no..i am having an easy week. and am thankful. 

TPBM has a nice workshop with some heavy duty power eqiupment


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2013)

Nope, unfortunately not...

TPBM does have a good workshop...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 11, 2013)

My workshop is the end of the dining room table.

TPBM has to work in the basement.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2013)

no basement here....

TPBM has a lavish basement...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 12, 2013)

not lavish but the bugs seem to like it...

TPBM has a finished basement...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2013)

Nope, no basement here whish I had one

TPBM has a big house with at least 8 rooms


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2013)

At home I do not at Uni...

TPBM is moving house soon...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 13, 2013)

no, but may be building a camp in the next few years.....

TPBM has a place to getaway to..


----------



## N4521U (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah I do..... but it's just inside my head!

TPBM has a better option.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2013)

Always a good one to use your own head, certainly less hassle than other places...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 13, 2013)

Other than in Bill's head? Yep. Going to my modeling room now.
TPBM has the whole house to model in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2013)

No not really....married...should tell you something...

TPBM has boundaries too...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes I have, our unit is about the size of the area Wayne has for modeling.

TPBM has see Dad's Army the movie!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2013)

Seen the TV series not the movie...

TPBM has seen both...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 14, 2013)

Seen them, many years ago and again reciently. (Thank you internet!)
TPBM has never heard of it.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2013)

Never heard of the movie...

TPBM Googled it too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 17, 2013)

just did...and remembered seeing an episode or utube clip of it.

TPBM remembers "my Favorite Martian"...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 17, 2013)

Yup, I do.

TPBM is enjoying a cup of coffee or tea and relaxing.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 17, 2013)

Unfortunately, yes

TPBM has as well


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, but it's bourbon.

TPBM will share their favorite movie actress.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2013)

I will not share her....

TPBM won't either....


----------



## N4521U (Feb 18, 2013)

Not on your life.................. she's Mine!

TPBM agrees


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 18, 2013)

wish she was mine and still looked like she did back then! Gina Lollobrigida or Cyd Charisse or Joey Heatherton or Ann Margret or.....

TPBM remembers the glamour girls of yesteryear...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2013)

Would say I'm probably too young...

TPBM remembers them...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2013)

Some, yes.

TPBM has a log fireplace...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 19, 2013)

better not..my fireplace is fake!

TPBM loves a good glowing fire to warm up by


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2013)

Who doesn't???

TPBM is one of those who doesn't...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 19, 2013)

As long as I don't have to wake up every two hours to stoke it at night!!!!!!! 

TPBM is going fishing this weekend.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep, and huntin' for chickens and cows, all at my friendly neibourhood grocery store!
TPBM agrees!


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 19, 2013)

as long as i can find it in a store thats the way to go for me.

TPBM has backwoods skills..i.e. can start a fire without matches or a lighter...etc


----------



## N4521U (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep, sparker and blow torch!

TPBM is the same in woodsy skills.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Surely.

TPBM will tell me where I can go and not be surrounded by humanity. I mean I want to go somewhere that I will not see another human being for a week or so.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 20, 2013)

just head west young man...you are closer to the badlands or the rocky mountains than i am. i am sure you can find a place there you wont see anyone for months.. i can head into the woods around where my camp is to do that though.

TPBM knows where to go where no one will bother them...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2013)

I like to think so...

TPBM has no idea where they would go...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 25, 2013)

i do but everyone seems baffled by it.

TPBM was a hippie in the 60s


----------



## andy2012 (Feb 25, 2013)

nope, wasn't even born yet.

TPBM is having a busy week.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes I am. But to busy.

TPBM would go to the Canadian wilderness to get away from humanity.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2013)

For a while I could...

TPBM would have to stay in contact with humanity...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2013)

probably wouild...

TPBM has been to Ayres Rock...(Big Redish thingy in the middle of Oz....)


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 26, 2013)

nope...but would love to.

TPBM has seen the Statue of Liberty in real life.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM has seen both...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 26, 2013)

Born in CA, and live in Oz, seen neither. But love the Golden Gate bridge, and see the Sydney Harbour bridge about once a week.

TPBM is a shut in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2013)

define shut in....cause I got a key...

TPBM is heading to the beach this weekend...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 27, 2013)

stinking wish! 

TPBM has a long time to go before vacation time comes..


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2013)

Got a week coming up in 4/5 weeks time, just the small matter of exams before it...

TPBM has to wait longer than that for a holiday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep, I do...

TPBM has no time for vacation time ....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't get much but try to make the most of it...

TPBM does the same...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2013)

Always....

TPBM will be having a BBQ spread for Dinner tonight...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM will be...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 3, 2013)

Nope, the night's over and dint!

TPBM may be tho.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 3, 2013)

Nope, did that last Thursday

TPBM wouldn't say no to a shrimp or two on the barbie..


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nope... 

TPBM has heard about Evans F. Carlson and his Raiders...

_Most Marines remember Carlson for his raid on Makin island on August 17, 1942 with his 2d Raider Battalion. But lesser known is that "Carlson's Raiders" are also well known for their famous 31 day patrol (4Nov--4Dec 1942) behind enemy lines on Guadalcanal, usually referred to as "The Long Patrol." Thought to be the longest WWII patrol of its kind, it resulted in 488 enemy kiled, and 16 killed and 18 wounded for the 2d Raider Battalion._


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2013)

I have now...

TPBM was in the same boat...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 3, 2013)

once my memory was refreshed i remembered it...

TPBM also forgets more than they remember...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 3, 2013)

I honestly can't remember if I can't remember. Wow, that sucks! What if I suddenly remember stuff that I can't remember?
TPBM knows a good Doctor


----------



## andy2012 (Mar 3, 2013)

I know a doctor.

TPBM loves to see his doctor.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 3, 2013)

Like he!!................. last Dr took my prostate! They'll tell you anything to use their knife!

TPBM knows!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 4, 2013)

you are better off. my dad kept his a little too long...and they werent able to remove it. very painful way to go.

TPBM always looks on the bright side of life....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Try to...

TPBM suffer from the Monday Blues...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Normally I do, but since this is a two day work week for me I'm not too bothered.

TPBM has a lot to do and only a little time to do it in.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2013)

Surprisingly not all things considered, should probably being doing more though...

TPBM is loving the quiet life...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2013)

Quiet is fine by me...

TPBM agrees....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes I do......... it's very quiet in here, Annie at work, me playing with my toys...... good to have her come home tho....

TPBM has 2000 dvds's at home like I do......


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 5, 2013)

lucky if i have 10 all told.

TPBM is a movie lover


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah I admit it...

TPBM is heading overseas very soon...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2013)

Yup, to Njaco in April

Tpbm will join us in New Jersey


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 6, 2013)

would love to, but dont think i can work it out

TPBM is in the same boat


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep, not going to make it...

TPBM reckons they will make it...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 6, 2013)

I reckon not. Since I'm an Aussie citizen now, I would need Two passports. My US passport has expired...... Not going anywhere soon.

TPBM would hop over in a heartbeat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2013)

would if I could, It would be a great experience!

TPBM is in the same boat!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2013)

Middle of exams so would be unlikely if even I could...

TPBM is trying to work how they could go...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2013)

It ain't happening....

TPBM sleeps in on Saturday mornings...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2013)

All the time...

TPBM likes to get up and about...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep i do...

TPBM is off to do the weekly shopping...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2013)

Not until Tuesday...

TPBM doesn't do a weekly shop...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 10, 2013)

yeah...have to resupply weekly..at least a few things.

TPBM plays a musical intrument and will say what it is


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2013)

Does humming count?

TPBM plays something a little more substantial.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does play a proper instrument...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 10, 2013)

Not going there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh wait, I did try trombone in grammer school, sucked, and there were girls better than me on drums, so quit that toot sweet!

TPBM had better results


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2013)

I took piano lessons for four years, and violin for two. Can't play either one, now.

TPBM has had all the winter he can handle, and want's some summer....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2013)

You bet. Last week was nice, now it's sub-zero again. Annoys me greatly. 

Tpbm thinks I should stop whining and enjoy the winter


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2013)

What Winter...38C today!

TPBM would like some of that....


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 11, 2013)

certainly would! am ready for spring/summer activities

TPBM is planning to do some camping this summer


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2013)

More than likely no...

TPBM is planning to go camping soon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2013)

Not me...

TPBM is the camping type...


----------



## Justin B (Mar 12, 2013)

As a matter of fact I am. Soon to load up my dog in the Jeep and head out to where things are a little less populated.

TPBM likes off roading now and again too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 12, 2013)

do it mostly on 2 wheels....had trail bikes for many, many years. but as i get older i am thinking more of buying a quad.

TPBM goes quading often..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2013)

Go when I can...

TPBM has their own quad...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2013)

No.....

TPBM drives a normal vehicle like me...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM doesn't...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2013)

But i just said I did...

TPBM must be the odd man out...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM surely is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2013)

Not me...

TPBM is having a special Sunday morning breakfast...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep, but I'm doing it on saturday!
TPBM never eats breakfast.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2013)

Not particularly often, generally just have a snack to keep me going until lunch...

TPBM is a regular 3 meals a day type of person...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep, three in the morning, three in the afternoon, three in ... nooooooooo.

TPBM always skips brekkie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2013)

Usually I do...

TPBM maintains their normal eating habits during the day...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 17, 2013)

pretty much unless i get very busy with something

TPBM can get so engrossed with something that they forget to eat as well..


----------



## Readie (Mar 17, 2013)

That could be me... food is seldom forgotten but, when I'm rebuilding a car I get 'lost' in my work and forget time...
I would bet TPBM never forgets a cup of tea.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2013)

Most of the time I don't...

TPBM doesn't drink tea...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2013)

Every couple of days...

TPBM likes their tea strong and has 2 bags not one!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 18, 2013)

no just one...but steeped until the right color.

TPBM likes cream in their tea


----------



## Readie (Mar 18, 2013)

Cream in tea !!! Great Scott, wars have started over less....milk sir milk.
Tea has kept me sane and is the family cure all..
I wonder if TPBM likes herbal tea?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2013)

Not particularly...

TPBM is a fan of herbal tea...


----------



## andy2012 (Mar 18, 2013)

Not really

TPBM hates sweet tea


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2013)

can't say I've tried it...

TPBM wants to talk coffee now...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmmm, coffee. In the States, espresso based coffee is a specialty, usually it's drip, in them glass pots.

TPBM prefers espresso coffee.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Never had it, probably never will.

TPBM needs to go on a diet. I know I do, starts today!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 19, 2013)

lost 10 to 12lbs and have another 10 to go.

TPBM doesnt have to worry about their weight


----------



## Readie (Mar 19, 2013)

I wish hahaha....
I have to work hard to keep a stable weight.
Does TPBM have to limit the beer intake to stay slim(ish)?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM rarely drinks...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 19, 2013)

Drink?.... drink! ohhhhh D r i n k................ yep, now and then a rummy coke. Beer puts me to sleep! 

TPBM uses being Irish as an excuse to imbibe.


----------



## Readie (Mar 20, 2013)

Not me as I'm not Irish...however. when I was younger there was not enough beer in the world for me to drink.
Does TPBM admit to now preferring soft drinks as at least he/she can remember the night out?


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 20, 2013)

love soft drinks....with a healthy amount of capt morgan rum. i still remember everything that happens...and USUALLY somewhat, sort of, behave...lol

TPBM doesnt touch alcohol at all.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 20, 2013)

Clean living and pure thoughts. 
I rarely touch alcohol. It is easier to have it in a glass.
TPBM is a choco-holic


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2013)

Pretty much...

TPBM is too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2013)

don't mind my chocky....

TPBM avoids it like the plague...


----------



## Readie (Mar 21, 2013)

Not too keen on chocolate to be honest.
TPBM likes peanuts and crisps....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2013)

Not really, hardly ever eat either...

TPBM consumes both regularly...


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

Ah..exposed before my peers.
TPBM is a secret lemonade drinker...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 22, 2013)

Nope, a closet Reeses peanut butter cup muncher. When I can find them here in Oz, like the dark ones bestes!

TPBM has a stash of them as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM is dunking donuts...


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

No, as donuts spoil tea...
TPBM prefers dunking rich tea biscuits and cucumber sandwiches for a civilised afternoon tea...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2013)

Of course...

TPBM would rather have something a bit more flavoursome...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2013)

Yup, I would, at the moment there are porkchops, fried cabbage and taters and onions just about ready.

TPBM is ready for the weekend.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 22, 2013)

Don't know about that..... I'm the maid today, washing is done, and vacuuming in my little dress!

TPBM is doing better!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes and not in a little dress...:d

TPBM does the housework on Sunday...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2013)

Do it whenever it needs doing...

TPBM does the same...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 23, 2013)

Every day. And Bill, How did the vacuum get in your dress?
On second thought, don't really want to know.
TPBM agrees.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 24, 2013)

yep...some things are best left unspoken....

TPBM can keep a secret and will tell us what it is...


----------



## Readie (Mar 24, 2013)

Ah, the 'modern man' haha.
TPBM puts his foot down at home...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2013)

When I need to...

TPBM doesn't need to at their home...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2013)

It would be very wise of me Not to!!!!!
Forget the dress, and vacuum cleaner!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM is in the same boat


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 24, 2013)

i put my foot down like a man,,,,right where my wife tells me to..

TPBM has also learned the value of making sure everything is peaceful in the household...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2013)

And "in the right place"!!!!!

TPBM loves baching it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2013)

Yep...I think...

TPBM still has Snow issues...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 25, 2013)

certainly do. snowing today!!! that damn rodent, Phil...was wrong!!

TPBM has no clue what i am referring to


----------



## Readie (Mar 25, 2013)

What snow?
Not in tropical Plymouth.
A blissful 2 degrees....


My garage/ workshop in my space.
Full of tools, 'things that will come in useful one day', car parts, welders and other lovely male 'toys'...
Does TPBM love their space?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2013)

Doesn't everyone love there own bit of space...

TPBM doesn't like their own bit of space...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 25, 2013)

It's lonely out here in space- Major Tom.
TPBM doesn't like David Bowie.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 25, 2013)

not one of my favorite performers......

TPBM on the contrary is a Bowie fanatic


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2013)

Older Bowie. On the subject of music...

TPBM, like myself, is a big fan of the album "Brain Salad Surgery"

Geo


----------



## Readie (Mar 26, 2013)

Nope.
I love The Who.
So does TPBM


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 26, 2013)

live at leeds....tommy...who's next. yeah used to cry watching townsend bust up the SG special ( his guitar )...i wanted one of those so bad.

TPBM remembers woodstock...and maybe even went there...or at least had the album


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2013)

Know about it but too young for the rest...

TPBM was there...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2013)

Not Woodstock, but lived within shouting distance of the Altamont Speedway and remember seeing heckalopters flying up and down the freeway and people walking from parked cars along I-5 thru Livermore CA. PARTY goers umping off overpasses, campers getting run over, Hell's Angels as security..... now That was a mistake. Landowners walking their fence lines with shotguns! 

TPBM missed them all as well.


----------



## andy2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

yep, I did.

TPBM just wants to go to bed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2013)

Soon...but not just yet...

TPBM is getting prepared for the Easter Long weekend...


----------



## Readie (Mar 27, 2013)

All work for me. No rest till mid April.
TPBM does not like Easter eggs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2013)

Wouldn't say that at all...no not at all...

TPBM will be having an egg hunt....


----------



## Readie (Mar 28, 2013)

No he won't.
Easter Eggs are a rip off...
TPBM is off on holiday over Easter.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, off to the Alps to ski for a week...

TPBM is having a quiet Easter...


----------



## Readie (Mar 28, 2013)

Well sort of...I'm working every day over the Easter weekend.
So is TPBM...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2013)

Nope, told my boss to get fecked a few weeks ago. Retirement for me!!!! HAHAHAHA. But we will try to go somewhere, not the Alps, maybe Perth.

TPBM has a trip planned.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2013)

Nope....

TPBM has already had their fill of easter eggs....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have _not!_

TPBM knows the mean of 'getting the feet wet' in aviation...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 29, 2013)

I be,ieve I just read that as part of my friends RF-4C crash in Viet Nam, shot down in '69 and rescued by USAF helo. Correct?

TPBM knows fer sher!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2013)

If he got rescued in water, aye...

Think that it was when USN pilots (and others perhaps) flew over land and crossed over to open sea...

TPBM has a mile long 'Honey Do' list...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2013)

Not written down...

TPBM does...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 29, 2013)

It's somewhere! She'll remind me when the time comes.

TPBM doesn't worry about such things either.


----------



## Readie (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like to think I don't but, I do....
My 'to do' list is longer than a long thing from longsville Arizona.

TPBM is off to the pub....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nope, still at work. Almost lunch time though.

TPBM thinks an hour long nap is in order.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2013)

Make it two...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Readie (Mar 29, 2013)

A power nap?
Good idea. 2 hours is a waste of valuable time though...20 minutes is enough to recharge.
What does TPBM do to recharge his/her batteries?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 29, 2013)

My power nap is falling asleep with the TV on during the day, about right now zzzzzzzzzzz

TPBM is going to be an early finisher for GB17....... ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2013)

Not with 2 on the go...

TPBM is about to watch the English Premier League....like me...


----------



## Readie (Mar 30, 2013)

No, League two where Plymouth Argtle are actually winning !!
TPBM loves football too


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2013)

Not particularly, rugby man myself...

TPBM is too...


----------



## Readie (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't mind watching a good game of any sport.
I enjoyed the rugby league Hull V Hull this week.
TPBM loves Cricket


----------



## andy2012 (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't exactly understand it, If I did I'd like it a lot more

TPBM wants to explain how to play cricket.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 31, 2013)

it baffles me as well....

TPBM has played cricket


----------



## N4521U (Apr 1, 2013)

Nope, not played, but my father in law and wife have Explained it. But boggles the mind how someone can be at bat for hours on end. A century is years not 100 runs! Singles, doubles, fours and Sixes? Dinner breaks? How can a game last 5 days?

TPBM doesn't even want to try and understand.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2013)

nah, don't want to go there....

TPBM has enjoyed their Easter break...


----------



## Readie (Apr 1, 2013)

Go where..


Its freezing cold here.
TPBM lives in a warmer climate


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2013)

Not currently...

TPBM is one of the lucky ones who does...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 1, 2013)

HOT is more like it!

TPBM would rather be here, than there. ?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2013)

Nope.... would rather be HERE !!

TPBM owns a two wheeled vehicle..... (scooters count)

Charles


----------



## andy2012 (Apr 1, 2013)

an old bike that has been collecting dust, maybe I need to ride it...on second thought, no thanks.

TPBM works out regularly.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, I lift weights. 12 oz. at a time. Sometimes a fifth. Don't know how much that weighs, but it is more than 12 oz.
TPBM can relate.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 2, 2013)

If aviation fuel weighs about 7.4lbs per gallon, then a fifth is............ You figure it out!

TPBM can do this math in his head.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh yeah....

TPBM doesn't like to think too hard...


----------



## Readie (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm told what I think...I think..
TPBM knows what I mean


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep, been married fer 20 years now.
TPBM is happy being single.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't complain at the moment...

TPBM is happy with their lot in life ATM...


----------



## Readie (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep. no point in moaning either.
TPBM complains a lot though...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does though...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 3, 2013)

nah, just roll with the punches. although sometimes it pays to complain a lot.

TPBM understand the "squeaky wheel" paradox..


----------



## Readie (Apr 4, 2013)

This ? And therein lies the paradox – Guns, Kids, and Safety « Squeaky Wheel Seeks Grease
TPBM can explain bobby's post...


----------



## andy2012 (Apr 5, 2013)

Um, nope sorry.

TPBM is much more knowledgeable on that subject, what ever it may be!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 5, 2013)

Got me! Perhaps...

TPBM has an idea


----------



## Readie (Apr 5, 2013)

It could be an Americanism for complaining too much... the 'squeaky wheel' makes the most noise?
FIIK
TPBM knows for sure...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, it's the squeekie wheek gets oiled first!

TPBM knows how to work it!


----------



## Readie (Apr 5, 2013)

work the oil can?
I can do that...
TPBM can do a better job though...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2013)

Depends...

TPBM thinks they would fail miserably at it…


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2013)

It's possible...

TPBM can do the impossible...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 6, 2013)

It's what I get paid to do at work - 

TPBM always loves a good challenge!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 6, 2013)

Some challenges yes. You might get a clue by my GB's......

TPBM tries to avoid the impossible.


----------



## Readie (Apr 6, 2013)

No such thing as impossible....
TPBM agrees with me.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 6, 2013)

There are a few things that are extremely unlikely, though.
TPBM has an example.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2013)

Pigs flying???

TPBM has another suggestion...


----------



## Readie (Apr 6, 2013)

George Osbourne getting his figures right?
TPBM has more examples I'm sure.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2013)

You know what the U.S. Seabees said, "If it can't be done, we do it right away. The impossible takes a bit longer"

TPBM has a secret friend....

Charles


----------



## Readie (Apr 6, 2013)

Do I ?
I hope its not a secret admirer lol
TPBM may have though...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, a wabbit!

TPBM has one too!


----------



## Readie (Apr 6, 2013)

Not a Rabbit
Two chocolate Labrador girls
TPBM loves dogs too


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 6, 2013)

Two extremely spoiled Chihuahuas. Tiny little brains, great big hearts. (and farts)
TPBM has a cat.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes I have

Tpbm has a rat in a cage (not in the sewer)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2013)

not me...

TPBM has a rocking chair...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nope!
TPBM was a punkrocker back in the day....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2013)

Nope, but I do have six rocking chairs.

TPBM likes there porch swing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Would have, if I had one...

TPBM, thinks that todays drivers of NASCAR, are p*ssies compared to the old guard of the 50's and 60's....


----------



## Readie (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't know about NASCAR...
I like rallies...the group B cars and RWD Escorts were so good to watch.
TPBM agrees...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Naaaah....boring, I do respect their skills in rally though, more of a old NASCAR, F1 and sports car racing...and good old factory sponsored drag racing..

TPBM, is a huge NFL fan....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 7, 2013)

The Naked Female Luge team? Yeah, buddy!
TPBM prefers tennis.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it naked or not???

TPBM knows the answer...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

My female tennis is anyway...so is the football, rugby, mudwre....never mind..

TPBM has a important meeting this week...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, with my boss........... the frig!
Snickers ice cream bars, cold mac n cheese with ketchup..... I digress.

TPBM has a more serious meeting this week.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 7, 2013)

not if i can help it.

TPBM is itching to take their motorcycle out for a spin


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2013)

If I were more adept at riding one I probably would be.

TPBM is going on vacation, unless of course is Charles. He's retired you see.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2013)

No not just yet...

TPBM is eating out tonight...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 8, 2013)

nope....tv dinner here at work. thursdays or fridays are the nights for dining for me.

TPBM has eaten more than their share of TV dinners..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM sits down at the table with family most of the time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2013)

don't actually....

TPBM goes to work on the train...


----------



## Readie (Apr 9, 2013)

Not me...I drive and park, 15 minute walk to work.
A daily walk is good for...
TPBM knows the answer to that


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 9, 2013)

us old farts who dont get much exercise.

TPBM is big into fitness and exercise


----------



## Readie (Apr 9, 2013)

I may be a borderline old fart but, I walk my Labradors for 2 hours a day, uphill and down dale in all weathers.
Why? Weight control, heart exercise and bowel improvement.
Try it friends...works for me.
TPBM may agree...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep, try to go for a 1-2 hour hike in the woods daily. Been lazy this winter as I do not tolerate cold as well as when I was younger.

TPBM seems to develope a new ache and/or pain on a daily basis lately.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2013)

Only occasionally...

TPBM is thankful they don't have any aches or pains at the moment...


----------



## Readie (Apr 10, 2013)

Not me.
TPBM is fit and well too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2013)

Well wouldn't say fit, but doing ok...

TPBm is a GYM junkie...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 10, 2013)

What is this G.Y.M. of which you speak?
TPBM gets enough work out at work.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 10, 2013)

Not any more. Work is getting my boney arse up ti get to the fridge!

TPBM does better, and may know what GYM is......


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 10, 2013)

i know what GYM is....but dont go there...

TPBM is thinking of going fishing this weekend ( trout season opens in Pennsylvania this Saturday)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM is going to do some sports this weekend...


----------



## Readie (Apr 10, 2013)

Ummm...tempting but, not my bag.
Now....BBQ'd Trout is rather good.
TPBM likes a BBQ beer


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm afraid you got that wrong, it's Beer BBQ.
The English, always having to teach them english!
TPBM agrees.


----------



## Readie (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha..English like what it is spoke.
TPBM likes lemon sole too.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 10, 2013)

BBQed trout? never done heard of that...may have to try it out. never had lemon sole either....

TPBM has and loves it


----------



## Readie (Apr 11, 2013)

bobbysocks said:


> BBQed trout? never done heard of that...may have to try it out. never had lemon sole either....
> 
> TPBM has and loves it



You should try Dover / Lemon sole if you get the chance BS.
Even a frozen one is worth a whirl. Be gentle with it and it'll reward you with a subtle glorious flavour.

TPBM likes Turbot


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 11, 2013)

Never had it. Kinda resembles a flounder.

TPBM wonders how them crazy Norwegians came up with the idea of preserving Cod in Lye? Lutefisk anyone?


----------



## Readie (Apr 11, 2013)

They are all mad as cheese north of Watford BS 

They pickle everything and I mean everything....

TPBM doesn't like travelling too far north....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2013)

Oi! I'm technically from the North, even though I prefer the south...

TPBM likes to travel as far and wide as possible...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2013)

costs too much....

TPBM goes with the flow....


----------



## Readie (Apr 12, 2013)

We love France and that is our most visited country.
TPBM agrees


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2013)

Nah...... Always liked North Africa. These people don't even own automobiles !

TPBM is watching it rain..... like me...

Charles


----------



## Readie (Apr 12, 2013)

Not me...its sunny here. 
Never fancied North Africa to be honest Charles.
Greek Islands for us in the summer holidays. Can't wait.
TPBM has their summer holiday planned already...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2013)

Not yet, got some ideas though...

TPBM always has ideas that never come to fruition...


----------



## andy2012 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, it is more like people do not listen to my ideas...

TPBM has an exciting day planned this weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2013)

Well.....not really...long as I get time to Gloss my GB Me262 i'll be happy...

TPBM will also do some modelling...


----------



## Readie (Apr 13, 2013)

Not me...too clumsy for the fine detailing on models.
TPBM hopes to cut the cut / mow the lawn this weekend


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2013)

Already done....

TPBM can clip the hedges


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2013)

To a degree...

TPBM doesn't do any gardening...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2013)

avoid it like the plague....

TPBM relaxed by a pool today...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 14, 2013)

Pool, the kitchen sink is far too small. 
See above, I clipped the hedge today!

TPBM may have had a dip in the pool today.


----------



## Readie (Apr 14, 2013)

nope...got soaked in the rain though... does that count?
TPBM hates the rain as well...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2013)

Yep, getting pretty sick of it now...

TPBM hasn't seen rain in months...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 14, 2013)

nope, had a gully washer the other day that graciously reseeded my neighbors lawn...with the seed i threw on mine 2 days before!!

TPBM thinks keep a nice looking lawn is highly over rated


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep it is....

TPBM has no lawn, only a large garden...


----------



## Readie (Apr 15, 2013)

Not me, I need a ride on mower to cut my lawn.
Better to remember to pickup ALL the dog pooh first though !
TPBM always remembers that....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2013)

Nope, no dog to pick up after in my household, the new neighbors cat has not yet been "taught" to stay off of my lawn yet.

TPBM wonders how you teach a cat to stay off your grass.


----------



## Readie (Apr 15, 2013)

Get dogs...
TPBM loves dogs


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 15, 2013)

love'm or not i got 3. 2 oz cattle dogs and a border collie. its like Bumpis hounds around here.

TPBM remembers the Bumpus hounds ( from A Christmas Story )

oh...how do you keep cats off of the grass....teach them to sky dive!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eabz4V-tvU_


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sure, "A Christmas Story". A classic.
TPBM has several rodents he calls pets.


----------



## Readie (Apr 16, 2013)

We used to have Cavey's and a tortoise when the kids were small.
Great fun but, I prefer our dogs.
A dog's loyalty is a precious thing.
TPBM has a loyal pet...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep, I do, her name is Annie and she makes the best scrambled eggs!!!!!! Oh...... sorry..... not that kinda pet....

Nope, no pets allowed here where I live. But we would have Maltese if it was up to Annie.

TPBM has dogs to keep the cats away.


----------



## Readie (Apr 16, 2013)

I've a pile of suitable sized bricks to 'encourage' local cats to go elswhere....
TPBM is a good shot with a brick...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2013)

Like to think so...

TPBM prefers a rifle over a brick...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 16, 2013)

Actually a slingshot with soft rubber pellets to keep the cats off the wifes new car.
Don't want to kill them, just put the fear of me into them.
TPBM is a real hunter.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 16, 2013)

Over here I have to Hunt for Reese's peanut butter cups......... dark chocky!
You are sooo humane Paul

TPBM has his own trick for them stinky tom cats little treasures!


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 16, 2013)

dont have too many near me...they are either snatched up by foxes or coyotes. but after seeing the size of a couple coyotes killed by the side of the road recently I'm not going to let my dogs wander too far towards the woods.

TPBM also has some larger carnivorous animals living near them


----------



## Readie (Apr 17, 2013)

Not really...only deer and the locals when they've had too much beer hahaha...nothing is safe then.
TPBM lives in a safe place


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2013)

Depends if you define South Wales as safe as not, those Valley dwellers are quite something...

TPBM has always lived in 'safe' areas...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, Oakland in the 50's, and Berkeley in the 60's!

TPBM is watching the baseball this weekend.


----------



## Readie (Apr 18, 2013)

Love to but can't...
Football for us this Saturday.
Plymouth Argyle V Rotherham.
It'll be good.
TPBM would love to come and see the match too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2013)

would rather watch Westham if I was in your neck of the woods...

TPBM hasen't shaved in ages....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 18, 2013)

Right about 18 years now, when I did, I scared the children and the dogs.
TPBM has a moustache


----------



## Readie (Apr 18, 2013)

Used to to have in the late '70's then it was slightly fashionable....
TPBM is also a fashionable person


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2013)

Like to think so, although I'm probably not...

TPBM just throws something on and goes with it...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 18, 2013)

Flip flops, shorts, a Led Zeppelin Tee-shirt and a Pickelhaube, what could be more fashionable than that?
TPBM agrees.


----------



## andy2012 (Apr 18, 2013)

Of course, the Pickelhaube makes the outfit 10x better!

TPBM wants a Pickelhaube!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 18, 2013)

A whot???????? Sounds like I would come down with an acute gastro if I did.

TPBM has no idea what one of these is either!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 18, 2013)

N4521U said:


> A whot???????? Sounds like I would come down with an acute gastro if I did.
> 
> TPBM has no idea what one of these is either!


If encountered the wrong way it affect the "astro" before the "gastro".
TPBM understands.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 19, 2013)

not in the least....

TPBM will explain it so i can be lazy and not google it...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 19, 2013)

Not at all able. So I bl00dy well googled it, and it is no wonder Paul knew what it is. You just have to look at his little avatar.

TPBM gets it now.


----------



## Readie (Apr 19, 2013)

Aha....
My shorts and flip flops haven't seen the light of day for a while as the 'summers' have been wet cold.
I haven't got a LZ T shirt but, I do have a 'Oo one.
TPBM wears his 'Oo T shirt with pride too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM has a thick healthy crop of hair...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2013)

For the moment...

TPBM is going bald...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 19, 2013)

Not on your bl00dy life. At 70, they still have to thin my hair when I get it cut.

TPBM ties their hair in a ponytail!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yep, darn near 2 foot long now.
TPBM keeps their teeth in a glass


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2013)

Work the oil can? Still works. Thus must be possible.

TPBM is wondering exactly what the hell everybody else is referring to?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 19, 2013)

TPBM is wondering, as I am, what Matt is talking about.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 20, 2013)

Yep, I am! I'll have some of what he's having!

TPBM is as well.


----------



## Readie (Apr 20, 2013)

Me too...too much sunshine or whatever its called that you guys brew in the hills...
TPBM thinks the 'Dukes of Hazzard' is true to life...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2013)

It's not...aw man...

TPBM is wishing for warm weather in there part of the globe...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2013)

Would be nice to have some...

TPBM would rather it was a little cooler in their part of the world...


----------



## Readie (Apr 22, 2013)

No he doesn't. I have had enough of the westerlies for a while..
Cue Mr Sun.
Where are you?
TPBM knows


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 22, 2013)

He done run oft with Mrs. Summer!!!

TPBM believes that my favorite *DAY* of the year here in Minnesota is Summer.


----------



## Readie (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll vote for Summer too...
TPBM agrees


----------



## andy2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

no, I prefer spring, summer is much too hot

TPBM enjoys mowing their grass.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2013)

Not particularly...

TPBM has someone do it for them...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2013)

Yup, ME!

TPBM likes to read.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nope, too tedious and mind-numbingly boring for my liking.

TPBM has big plans, but a small bank account.


----------



## Readie (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorta me....I'm planning to build a Caterham 7 to my specification.
TPBM loves fast, lithe Caterhams too...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 23, 2013)

Whots?

TPBM will explian me.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2013)

Small British sports cars...

TPBM has a small British sports car...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nope, I'm a proud owner of a great American Ford full sized Bronco. Big, beefy, armored undersides, and really crappy gas mileage. 10 miles to the gallon, uphill, downhill, headwind, tailwind.
TPBM has a muscle car.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 24, 2013)

Chaterhams? Sportscars??? That's worse than trying to understand some Aussie phrases!!! Struth!
Muscle car....... hmm, must have to be bigger than a V6 to qualify..... Not any more, had 2 souped up '65 El Camino's in the States. Oh, and a '39 more door Ford sedan.... but doesn't mean squat any more.

TPBM has a hot rod.


----------



## Readie (Apr 24, 2013)

Well...not exactly. But ,these beauties go like f^^k and handle like a dream.
TPBM would love one...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2013)

I got nowhere to put it...

TPBM has a suitable home for it...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2013)

Might have to rearrange the garage a bit...

TPBM would rather have something else...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 24, 2013)

always loved lotus', xkes, and cobras. but i would opt for something that can put some air under my feet like a pitts special or a redbull racing ac...

TPBM would also rather get their kicks a few "klicks" above the ground


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh hell yes!!!

TPBM has flown in a small plane before


----------



## N4521U (Apr 25, 2013)

Sooooo many times, and there is nothing like it. 200mph on a souped up Lance Air, 50 feet off the deck.

TPBM has as well.


----------



## Readie (Apr 25, 2013)

I have had a flight from Biggin Hill over Sussex to Beachy Head years ago. 
That is the only light aircraft I have flown in.
Lovely view.
The landing was a bit worrying as the pilot was only on her second solo flight and in an unfamilair Cessna.
TPBM has had a similar hairy landing...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2013)

Nope....

TPBM has been in a submarine..


----------



## Readie (Apr 25, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Nope....
> 
> TPBM has been in a submarine..




I have been on a RN Submarine while it was moored up.
Very cramped, no wonder submariners got paid more!
TPBM would rather be in a surface vessel


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2013)

Generally speaking yes, don't really fancy being in a steel tube 300ft down...

TPBM would rather not be on/in the sea at all...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2013)

prefer 'feet dry'

TPBM has the Barbie fired up for a feed....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 26, 2013)

Nope, but I'm getting a chicken dinner cooked for me. Does that count?

TPBM will answer that question


----------



## Readie (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds good to me.
Friday night is curry night...now, which one to choose?
TPBM can help


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM has a better clue on curries...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes.............. they can give you gass!

TPBM knows.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2013)

not my department....

TPBM knows better...


----------



## Readie (Apr 27, 2013)

Well...after a garlic lamb curry and real ale evening I am rather, how can I put this politely?, whiffy...

TPBM likes curry, garlic and any spicely food too...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2013)

On occasion...

TPBM prefers food flavours from the other ingredients not the spice...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 28, 2013)

not into too many spices. i like just a hint of certain ones. the only "hot" spice or condiment that is the exception for me is horseradish ( on ham ). the stronger the better.

TPBM also like horseradish


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2013)

Certainly not one of my favourites...

TPBM prefers mustard...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 28, 2013)

Or a good Chinese hot mustard!
TPBM can cook a mean peking duck!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 29, 2013)

I could make one distapere real quick. Speshley in a little pancake!

TPBM is getting hungry


----------



## Readie (Apr 29, 2013)

Just had breakfast so. I'm ok for an hour or two.
TPBM has just woken up


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2013)

No heading to bed in a little over an hour...

TPBM has no time for stupidity...


----------



## Readie (Apr 29, 2013)

I haven't.
My 'people tolerance' is at an all time low.
TPBM agrees


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 29, 2013)

yep....my BS meter has been working overtime lately and there have been too many tap dances on my last nerve.

TPBM needs a well deserved break too...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2013)

Had one a couple fo weeks ago but wouldn't say no to another one...

TPBM has just had a break...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Right in the middle of it......

TPBM also work, or have worked the nightshift....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2013)

No nightshift here...

TPBM is a day worker, Monday to Friday...


----------



## Readie (Apr 30, 2013)

I wish.
24/7 for me with overtime chucked in 
TPBM knows that work must come first...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2013)

When not on holiday I suppose needs must...

TPBM would rather just be on holiday all the day...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 30, 2013)

Wot? But I yam!!!!!! Eat, sleep, glue!

TPBM can't wait for the day when his chance comes around.


----------



## Readie (May 1, 2013)

Chances happen all the time...if you just look at taking opportunities.
TPBM is always on the look out for a buck..


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2013)

Always on the look out for good value for money, can't go wrong with earning a bit too...

TPBM is also always keeping and eye open for a bargain...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 1, 2013)

depends on what the bargain is.... i have accumulated too much stuff over my years and its time to start getting rid of "stuff".

TPBM needs to let go of some treasures aquired over the years also..


----------



## Readie (May 1, 2013)

I do...but, I really don't want too.
TPBM knows what I mean


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2013)

Yes I do. In my case it's sign painting and calligrapy books and art pieces. I've got a few kits I gotta free myself of as well.

TPBM is in the same leaky boat.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2013)

Not model-wise but certainly getting that way otherwise, picked up a fair amount of stuff over the years...

TPBM has surprised themselves at how little stuff they have accumulated over the years...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2013)

Nah, have too much....

TPBM wants more space for their 'stuff'


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2013)

Yup, I have an entire closet filled with model kits I'll probably never build.

TPBM has a large stash of stuff just taking up room as well


----------



## Readie (May 4, 2013)

I do have just such a store of 'things that may come in useful one day'...whether differentials, steering racks and brake parts from cars I had 20 years ago qualifies as 'useful' I leave up to you do decide.
My wife says am I an incurable hoarder.
Hoard on I say.
TPBM agrees.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)

Who am I to disagree.... 

TPBM is in perfect tune, with their, as they like to call themselves, better half....


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2013)

Well...

TPBM has never been in tune with their better half...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 5, 2013)

see eye to eye as much as it is possible for the 2 different genders to. but it took 37 years..

TPBM thinks i am fooling myself...the reality is she has "trained me" well over all those years.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2013)

I'm afraid so....

TPBM: ALCO PA or EMD E.....


----------



## N4521U (May 6, 2013)

I'll wait till someone clears up That code.

TPBM can.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2013)

not me...????

TPBM is puzzled too....


----------



## Readie (May 6, 2013)

I'll make a wild stab in the dark....

On the hand hand TPBM knws for sure...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2013)

ALCO, American Locomotive Company and Electromotive Division of GM, EMD...
ALCO PA's or EMD E's....

TPBM gets it now, will Google it and answer.....


----------



## Readie (May 6, 2013)

Piece of cake....

'The reason that the E's went to A1A -A1A from B-B, was that the locomotive weight was getting too high for four axles. The EMD A1A trucks were laid out symmetrically, which was not possible with a three motor C truck. One other reason for sticking with two motors per truck on the E's, was that each engine powered a single truck. Transitioning between series and parallel motor connections was easier with just two motors as opposed to three motors. This was not the same issue with the single engine PA, but Alco's first foray into passenger power was the dual engine DL-109, which had the same issues with transition as the E units.

It was simpler to use re-geared F units for mountain use than converting E's to C-C's'....

WTF it actually means TPBM may know.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2013)

What...

TPBM will explain...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2013)

Nope.

TPBM thinks the phrase "And now for something completely different" is in order.


----------



## Readie (May 6, 2013)

Yep....
TPBM has their summer holiday planned and booked.


----------



## N4521U (May 6, 2013)

It's Winter here.... too far off for a Summer holiday booking.

TPBM has started yet another build.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 6, 2013)

nope still working on my original one and close to getting it finished.... it a 1:1 scale

TPBM is just about finished with a big project as well


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2013)

No just getting started...

TPBM leaves their projects to the experts...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 7, 2013)

wheres the fun in that? why pay perfectly good hard earned cash for something when instead i can be completely frustrated and exasperated for free?

TPBM has no clue what i am talking about


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2013)

Do a fair degree...

TPBM much prefers the exasperation rather than the easy way out...


----------



## Readie (May 7, 2013)

Ummm.well, sort of.
I'm not allowed to play with Gas until I get my Corgi certificate.......BOOOM, oh that'll be Readie changing the Gas Fire in a customers house.
TPBM needs certificates to do his work


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2013)

Just a few before they will allow me to practice...

TPBM also needs a few certificates to enable them to work...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 8, 2013)

have to recertify in 4 areas every year. if i fail any of the tests a couple times....out the door i go.

TPBM doesnt have these problems


----------



## N4521U (May 9, 2013)

Nope...... I have already failed in the eyes of my mother-in-law................. no hope

TPBM is the one who doesn't worry about this.


----------



## Readie (May 9, 2013)

Ah, but whenever is a son in law good enough for a daughter or a daughter in law good enough for a son?
Upset the in laws and you lose your daughter/son.
does TPBM agree?


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2013)

Well it all comes down to who it is and what everyone feels...

TPBM has been in that situation and will express their feelings from experience...


----------



## Readie (May 9, 2013)

My lips are sealed (for once)
TPBM knows that...


----------



## N4521U (May 9, 2013)

The seal is broken, the first lot are gone.... but it would be like beating a dead horse..... Did I say That??????

TPBM knows better than to open old wounds. Unlike ME!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 10, 2013)

Yes I do know better, but it doesn't always stop me.

TPBM thinks spending the next 2 days doing pretty much nothing seems like a good plan for the weekend.


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

N4521U said:


> TPBM knows better than to open old wounds. Unlike ME!



There are some sleeping dogs that are much better left to lie...
I have learnt that if I learnt nothing else.
TPBM has learnt a few things along the way too...


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2013)

Doesn't everyone whose lived a little...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 10, 2013)

In the spirit of the lesons learned, I will just say, "yes".
TPBM is cracking an adult beverage, and agreeing.


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

I will agree and yes, 'Old speckled hen' here...first one today as well.
Cheers Paul
TPBM loves beer, cheese and the smell of the westerly breeze...


----------



## N4521U (May 11, 2013)

Nah, I _Learned_ to like beer and chocolate! But prefer rum and coke.

TPBM will have a rum rather than beer any day.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2013)

No not me...my father used to have a 'Dash' of Bundaberg Rum in his morning tea, heart starter he called it! more rum than tea i suspect....

TPBM requires no heart starter to get moving...


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

Only 2 cups of tea to stir the brain and bowels.
I love tea,
So does TPBM


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM prefers something stronger...


----------



## VBF-13 (May 11, 2013)

I like beer, but I'm also a bottle man. 

TPBM used to have a cap gun...


----------



## N4521U (May 12, 2013)

Nope, BB pistol.......... me and my uncle shot all the ornaments off the Christmas tree. Didn't have the BB pistol very long.

TPBM had a BB gun too.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2013)

Nope....

TPBM is having plumbing issues....


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM gets issues with frozen plumbing in winter...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2013)

doesn't get that cold here...

TPBM is still waiting on some warm weather...


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2013)

Seems like I'm forever awaiting the warmer weather, never seems to come...

TPBM is in a similar situation with regards to the weather...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 13, 2013)

no it got really nice for several days then dipped back to being chilly

TPBM has some big projects planned for this summer


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2013)

Summer is too far off for planning just yet. 

TPBM is a devout Trekky!


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

With our Labrador's yes...I love a romp, coastal footpaths, Dartmoor, woods I don't mind which. I'm lucky to have the choice.
TPBM agrees


----------



## bobbysocks (May 14, 2013)

you are lucky to have a choice....and so am i. there are many good places to "wander through" in pennsylvania....and each is worth seeing during each of the different seasons.

TPBM would rather trek in a "cement forest"


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 14, 2013)

Not!!! I hate to even look at pictures of the big city!

TPBM thinks it's high time to get away from the rat race for a while!


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2013)

It's always high time to get away from the rat race...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

I love visiting capital cities and catherdral towns but, I also love the chill out factor of the coast, moors and woods.
TPBM woulld prefer to live on the coast....


----------



## N4521U (May 14, 2013)

Then I truly am living the dream......... living on the coast of Oz.
Being from California, there is not a beach on the coast of CA that doesn't have crowds.
Here in Oz, I've driven down to Melbourne and am amazed beaches 5 miles long, and not a soul onnum!

TPBM dreams of these kinds of beaches.
BTW, my above post I meant Star Trekky........... haha.


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Then I truly am living the dream......... living on the coast of Oz.
> Being from California, there is not a beach on the coast of CA that doesn't have crowds.
> Here in Oz, I've driven down to Melbourne and am amazed beaches 5 miles long, and not a soul onnum!
> 
> ...



We have some quiet beaches here... but, you need to be very agile to get down the cliff !
The sea here is too cold.
Nice and warm in the Med.
TPBM likes the sea a bit warmer too...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2013)

Yep!

TPBM goes surfing on a regular basis...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 15, 2013)

did some body surfing and boogie boarding a few times but rather spend my time 30 feet or more under the surface of the warm, clear water. wished i had started diving 30 years sooner...but better late than never...

TPBM also started a hobby/activity later in life


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2013)

Still young in years so far so no...

TPBM started a few hobbies/activities later in life...


----------



## Readie (May 16, 2013)

I have taken up 'tolerance' as my new past time....
Taxes me more than a lot of things I can tell you.
TPBM agrees


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2013)

Have to have it my line of work...

TPBM struggles with it at times...


----------



## Readie (May 19, 2013)

Its an art form that I have yet to fully master...
TPBM is tolerance personified...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2013)

Mmmm wouldn't say that....

TPBM is happy with there lot in life...


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2013)

Happy enough at the moment...

TPBM is looking to improve their lot at the moment...


----------



## Readie (May 20, 2013)

All ready doing that.
TPBM also believes in helping themselves as no other bastard will..


----------



## bobbysocks (May 20, 2013)

seems i am the only one who does it anyways....

TPBM is usualy in the same boat


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2013)

Some of the time it seems...

TPBM is lucky as they have others around to help them...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2013)

Nope, usually handle things myself.

TPBM wonders what happened to BikerBabe? Haven't seen her post in a while.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 24, 2013)

i do...hope all is well with her.

TPBM knows more


----------



## Readie (May 24, 2013)

I don't know either
Maybe she's taking a forum rest?
TPBM could find out...


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2013)

Probably not...

TPBM could...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2013)

Could....

TPBM is looking for fame and fortune...


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2013)

Isn't everyone looking for a fortune of some kind, fame, I'd rather not...

TPBM is happy just to carry on with life as it is now...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2013)

yeah that will do...

TPBM is moving interstate soon...


----------



## Readie (May 26, 2013)

Not moving anytime soon.
Too much to do !
TPBM has a list of jobs as long as your arm...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2013)

Kitwise, aye....  

TPBM has heard about the Dahlgren Papers....


----------



## bobbysocks (May 26, 2013)

hadnt until you posted....had to look it up. interesting. 

TPBM also looked it up..


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2013)

I haven't but I probably should...

TPBM will just copy paste it here...


----------



## N4521U (May 27, 2013)

Paste wot?

TPBM thinks it's a mystery as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2013)

*Dahlgren Affair*

*From Wikipedia:* 

The Dahlgren Affair was an incident in the American Civil War involving a failed Union raid on the Confederate capital of Richmond, Virginia on March 2, 1864. According to mysterious papers found on the body of the raid's commanding officer, Colonel Ulric Dahlgren, one of their mission objectives was to assassinate Confederate President Jefferson Davis and his cabinet. 

*Dahlgren Affair* 

Ulric Dahlgren was killed outside of Richmond, near the King Queen County Court House, on March 2 during a bungled raid on the Confederate capital, ostensibly to free Union prisoners. (See Battle of Walkerton). Late that evening thirteen-year-old William Littlepage discovered Dahlgren's body and searched its pockets for a pocketwatch. Instead he found a pocketbook and two folded papers, which he promptly turned over to his teacher Edward W. Halbach, a captain in the Confederate Virginia Home Guard. Halbach examined the papers the next morning, discovering that they contained signed orders on Union army stationery for a plot to assassinate Davis. According to one of the papers:

"The men must keep together and well in hand, and once in the city it must be destroyed and Jeff. Davis and Cabinet killed."
Halbach immediately contacted his commander, Captain Richard H. Bagby, and informed him of the discovery. At 2 p.m. on March 3 Bagby transferred the papers to Lieutenant James Pollard with instructions to deliver them to his commander Col. Richard L. T. Beale. Beale instructed that they be delivered to the Confederate command in Richmond immediately. Pollard arrived in Richmond at noon on March 4 and delivered the papers to General Fitzhugh Lee. Lee, astonished at their contents, immediately took the papers to President Davis and Secretary of State Judah P. Benjamin. Davis quietly read through the documents in Lee's presence and paused when he reached the assassination order, remarking "That means you, Mr. Benjamin." Lee was then instructed to take the papers to the War Department where they were received by Secretary of War James A. Seddon. Seddon decided to release the documents publicly and sought Davis' approval to do so. The Richmond newspapers were contacted for a conference at the War Department and given copies of the orders, which were published the next morning on March 5.

In coming months the papers were widely circulated in the Confederacy and in Europe as evidence of Union barbarism. Dahlgren was likened to Attila the Hun and several Union leaders were accused of participation in the plot up to and including President Abraham Lincoln. In the North, the papers were denounced as a forgery designed to weaken the Union's war effort.

*Dahlgren Paper Authenticity*

For many years a debate has waged over the authenticity of the Dahlgren Papers. Part of the mystery stems from the fact that the papers have not survived and appear to have been intentionally destroyed by Union Secretary of War Edwin Stanton in 1865. The papers were among a collection of important Confederate documents transferred to Washington after the surrender of Robert E. Lee's Army of Northern Virginia. Stanton ordered Francis Lieber to remove the Dahlgren Papers from the Confederate files and deliver them to him personally. He then presumably destroyed them as they have not been seen since.

Surviving records include transcripts of the documents, which were published in several newspapers, photographs of them that were provided by Lee to Union general George Meade for investigation, and a lithograph based on the photographs that was made in Europe where Confederate agents circulated the document to stir up sympathy for their cause. Unfortunately the destruction of the records by Stanton has prevented their examination in modern times and restricted historical knowledge of them to the surviving copies and examinations conducted between March 5, 1864 and November 1865 when Stanton seized the papers.

A leading proponent of the forgery allegation was Admiral John A. Dahlgren, Ulric's father, who spent the rest of his life trying to clear his son's name. The senior Dahlgren based his argument against their authenticity on a European lithograph of the orders in which his son's name was misspelled "Dalhgren." The source of this error was discovered after the admiral's death by former Confederate general Jubal A. Early, who discovered the source of the error while studying the photographs. The lithographer, working from the photographs, mistook the "l" for an "h" and transposed the two due to ink marks that bled through from the other side of the paper.

After the controversy surrounding the documents developed, Union Brig. Gen. Judson Kilpatrick, who authorized the Dahlgren raid, was questioned by General Meade about the photographs sent by Lee. Kilpatrick indicated to Meade that the papers were indeed authentic as he had seen them when conferring with Dahlgren, but claimed that the Confederates had altered them to include the assassination order. Meade officially replied to Lee that "neither the United States Government, myself, nor General Kilpatrick authorized, sanctioned, or approved the burning of the city of Richmond and the killing of Mr. Davis and cabinet," placing the blame solely on Dahlgren. Privately however, Meade confided to his wife that "Kilpatrick's reputation, and collateral evidence in my possession, rather go against this theory" that Dahlgren alone devised the conspiracy.

In addition to Meade's private beliefs, the papers' authenticity is corroborated by statements from Bureau of Military Information officers John McEntee, who accompanied Dahlgren on the raid and thus saw the papers, and John Babcock. It is further noted that the custody of the papers from their discovery by Littlepage on March 2 to their delivery to Davis on March 4 is well documented. The short period of time between their transfer from Littlepage to Davis reduces the time in which a skilled forger could be found.

Though the papers have long been disputed, recent scholarship by historians including Stephen W. Sears and Edward Steers, Jr. has tended to favor their authenticity, though few who believe in their authenticity contend they were written by anyone other than Dahlgren himself.

One theory about the Lincoln Assassination holds that the Dahlgren Papers' discovery instigated the chain of events ending in John Wilkes Booth's murder of Abraham Lincoln the next year. Steers, in his history of the assassination Blood on the Moon, traces the assassination conspiracy's origins to this event. Though they offer a different theory of the assassination that is bitterly at odds with Steers' interpretation, Ray Neff and Leonard Guttridge also agree on the Dahlgren affair's role. Sears summarizes the relationship between Dahlgren and Booth as follows:

"Judson Kilpatrick, Ulric Dahlgren, and their probable patron Edwin Stanton set out to engineer the death of the Confederacy's president; the legacy spawned out of the utter failure of their effort may have included the death of their own president"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TPBM didn't know either...and don't know what to believe..


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2013)

Nope didn't

TPBM thinks it's all interesting none the less...


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM finds it all a bit boring...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 27, 2013)

no, i find this stuff interesting...not sure whether i believe it ...but i dont disbelieve it either.

TPBM also likes stories of intrigue...


----------



## Readie (May 28, 2013)

That's me 
You can't beat Cluedo as a game of lies, plotting and wrong doing. Rather like modern politics...

TPBM like board games too


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2013)

On the odd occasion...

TPBM has been to the top of the Eiffel Tower...


----------



## Readie (May 28, 2013)

I have. Fabulous view.
TPBM has been to the very top of St Pauls in London


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2013)

Not the top of St Pauls...

TPBM has been up the London Eye...


----------



## N4521U (May 28, 2013)

Arhhhh, not been to the eye!
Come to think of it matey, not been to London either........

TPBM has tho.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 29, 2013)

nope....but will get there in a year or two. hope to do a nice tour including duxford and dad's base at leiston. will have to do some shakespeare stuff to keep the wife happy....

TPBM has climbed a mountain over 14,000 feet high...


----------



## Readie (May 29, 2013)

Not me, the highest mountain I have been up is in Arosa Switzerland..
TPBM has done a '14'er'


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2013)

Been up Kilimanjaro and Mount Kenya so you could say so...

TPBM hasn't climbed a mountain...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2013)

Compared to those 2, just hills (around 9k feet).

TPBM has been on hikes longer then 30 mi/48 km.


----------



## N4521U (May 30, 2013)

TPAM must answer the question before posting a TPBM

TPBM knows That!


----------



## Readie (May 30, 2013)

Yep...come on the TPATPAM...do tell.
TPBM agrees


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2013)

I think I do...

TPBM has got the Barbie fired up...


----------



## Readie (May 30, 2013)

Plastic melts though....
TPBM would have have a BBQ


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2013)

Depends if Barbie is on the menu or not...

TPBM knows what's on the menu...


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 1, 2013)

RIBS!!!!!!

TPBM is both amish and vegetarian. (muahahaha)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2013)

Neither...

TPBM prefers a nice juicy Steak!


----------



## Readie (Jun 1, 2013)

Now you are talking....
TPBM would prefer a marinated steak to a natural flavoured one....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a steak whichever way you have it, do prefer it natural though...

TPBM would prefer another meat rather than steak...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2013)

No, a good Steak it is..!

TPBM needs to water the lawns...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 2, 2013)

yeah...planted some seed after taking out some stumps.

TPBM doesnt care what the lawn looks like


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 2, 2013)

Jokes on you! I'm in an Apartment. So no lawn. *cries a little* lol

TPBM Hates grass and actively kills his lawn so he needn't care for it.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2013)

They call me "The Grassinator"
TPBM has a better pun


----------



## Readie (Jun 2, 2013)

Struggling to better that one Paul...
TPBM loves cutting his bush (es)


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2013)

Grassassion was the better pun.
Always trim yer bushes, makes yer deck look bigger.
TPBM agrees.


----------



## Readie (Jun 2, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Grassassion was the better pun.
> Always trim yer bushes, makes yer deck look bigger.
> TPBM agrees.



It was a better pun.
and 'yes'
TPBM hates gardening...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM doesn't...


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't mind... I like to keep things neat and tidy but, 'green fingers'? naaah
TPBM has green fingers...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2013)

Nope, not me.

TPBM thinks it's time for a beer, or two!


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm too young to drink.
TPBM is to OLD to drink!


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> I'm too young to drink.
> TPBM is to OLD to drink!



Never too young dear boy..

I'm old enough to know better...like TPBM


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2013)

Would like to think so...

TPBM is still young and foolish...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 3, 2013)

in my mind yes....seems i am writing checks my body cant cash.

TPBM knows the feeling all too well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah i do....especially after playing Lacrosse...

TPBM is still active in sports...


----------



## Readie (Jun 4, 2013)

Er well...in spirit yes.
TPBM has collected too many injuries to continue sports...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2013)

Collected a fair few but still, strap the injuries that need strapped, couple of paracetamol and we are good to go...

TPBM thinks that is taking it too far...


----------



## Readie (Jun 5, 2013)

For the future? yes
For now? no. Just enjoy.
TPBM is an avid football supporter....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2013)

Prefer rugby...

TPBM prefers a different sport again...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 5, 2013)

pretty much gave up following sports as i was always working when the games are played. but still catch a girls college softball game now and then

TPBM also prefers amature sports to professional


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2013)

can deal with both...

TPBM thinks professional sports is getting out of hand with the amounts of money paid to some sports people...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM thinks they deserve the amounts they get...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nope, the day a garbage collector gets paid what that is really worth, then I will be happy.
TPBM thinks I am a socialist. (And he would be wrong)


----------



## Readie (Jun 7, 2013)

Footballers are entertainers and paid accordingly. The pleasure they give the millions on a Saturday Tuesday is beyond roubles.
We live for football.
So does the TPBM


----------



## yulzari (Jun 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> Footballers are entertainers and paid accordingly. The pleasure they give the millions on a Saturday Tuesday is beyond roubles.
> We live for football.
> So does the TPBM



A good thing for pig's bladder kickers that they don't get paid according to the pleasure they give me.

Now cricketers, thats different. Lets see pigs bladder kickers stand up to a 150 kph lightweight cannon ball with just a big stick to defend themselves.

I used to play hockey. That is like rugby but all the players have a 1 metre long stick with another hard heavy 150 kph ball.

Pigs bladder kicking. Thats for wimps (unless the bladder is still inside the pig.)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2013)

TPAM has not completed the appropriate response..

TPBM will point a finger in their direction...


----------



## Readie (Jun 7, 2013)

yulzari said:


> A good thing for pig's bladder kickers that they don't get paid according to the pleasure they give me.
> 
> Now cricketers, thats different. Lets see pigs bladder kickers stand up to a 150 kph lightweight cannon ball with just a big stick to defend themselves.
> 
> ...




WHAT... a former Plymothian who does not support ( worship) the Supergreens?

Football is very tribal and all the better for that.
You cannot beat being part of the Green Army John...especially on away days to Northern towns.

'Rochdales a sh*ithole we're be glad to go home' Sung at full volume of course. 

Cricket is great too, the Olympic hockey team were outstanding, Rugby is great but...football is king.

TPBM totally agrees...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2013)

No, rugby is king...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Readie (Jun 7, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> No, rugby is king...
> 
> TPBM agrees...



No.. as a Medical student you know that stress release is good for people.
Hurling abuse at the other team's supporters is one of the great stress busters known to man. 
All in the best possible taste of course 

TPBM agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2013)

To an extent but still better to beat each other up physically on the field rather than just verbal abuse off it...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Readie (Jun 8, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> To an extent but still better to beat each other up physically on the field rather than just verbal abuse off it...
> 
> TPBM agrees...



In Football you get to see a punch up on the field and in the stands...and outside the ground 
Great entertainment.
TPBM agrees


----------



## N4521U (Jun 8, 2013)

TBBY (Below You) thinks most sportspeople would be so much better off being put into an induced coma between games!

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2013)

not necessarily....

TPBM has a public holiday tomorrow...like me!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 9, 2013)

no such luck.....but am willing to celebrate yours....if i only knew what it was.

TPBM knows what holiday is happening in oz


----------



## Readie (Jun 9, 2013)

Not me...unless its the Queens birthday ?
TPBM is sure


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dress like a Koala day?
TPBM knows for sure


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2013)

Nope, but got a day off anyway...

TPBM has a busy week ahead but still knows what holiday the Aussies have tomorrow...


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, and yes - Aus Queen's Birthday.
One week after Queen's Birthday here in NZ.

TPBM wonders how many birthdays one Queen can have in a year...


----------



## Readie (Jun 10, 2013)

AS many as she likes


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2013)

The person above me seems to have forgotten something.

TPBM will tell us what.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2013)

Bacon!

TPBM: ?


----------



## Readie (Jun 10, 2013)

As many birthdays and as many rashers of bacon as she likes...
TPBM knows thats right


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 10, 2013)

yes, andi know you got it right this time.....as well

TPBM will be going to an airshow soon and will tell where and when


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2013)

None planned or foreseen at the moment, too much medical school not enough holidays...

TPBM thinks I shouldn't be complaining so much...


----------



## Readie (Jun 11, 2013)

Complain less and do more is my work ethic
TPBM agrees


----------



## N4521U (Jun 11, 2013)

ya gotta give some room to complain eh.

TPBM sorta agrees


----------



## Readie (Jun 11, 2013)

Light hearted complaining is one thing, bit like taking the piss out of things I guess.
Full on moaning complaint just gets everyone down.
I like the FIOFO.

'Fit in or **** off'

TPBM is on my wave length.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 11, 2013)

completely! if something bothers you that much...Psssst "DONT DO IT"... find something else....move on and give my ears a break.

TPBM knows someone who would be completely for a loss of words if they didnt have something to complain about.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2013)

Could name a few I reckon...

TPBM could as well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2013)

There are a few around...

TPBM, like me switches of when the bitchin' starts...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2013)

Generally speaking...

TPBM likes to get involved in it all...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh Heeeeeeeell no! I have too many real problems to deal with, I don't have time for imaginary ones.

TPBM has had to deal with that kind of Bull<cough> a lot.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 12, 2013)

yep...unfortunately at work. seems like them that work the least moan the most....

TPBM has found that to be true as well


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yep, usually. But a bit of good natured b***hing is vital to any well running organization; "Beat yer' gum's, it's good for you!"
TPBM knows where that quote is from.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 12, 2013)

No, that's one I missed (Google missed it too). Maybe

TPBM knows...

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2013)

John Wayne. Sands of Iwo Jima.
TPBM knew that, and has a better quote.


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

''I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted, and I won't be laid a hand on. I don't do these things to other people, and I require the same from them."

TPBM knows where this quote comes from


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 13, 2013)

I know John Wayne said it, but don't recall in which movie.

TPBM knows the name of the film.


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

I do 

Does TPBM know?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 13, 2013)

The Shootist.
TPBM has a great Humphrey Bogart Quote.


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

Correct. My favourite JW film.

'A hot dog at the game beats roast beef at the Ritz'


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2013)

What?

TPBM is also confused by the TPAM's lack of a TPBM...


----------



## Readie (Jun 14, 2013)

Bollocks, that is twice I have done that..

Correct. My favourite JW film.

'A hot dog at the game beats roast beef at the Ritz'

TPBM can quote more


----------



## ccheese (Jun 14, 2013)

Actually, the quote is, 'A hot dog at the *ballgame* beats roast beef at the Ritz' and is attributed to Humphrey Bogart.

TPBM does not remember "Bogey"

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does remember it...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2013)

It................. is a Him. Yes I do.

TPBM hasn't a clue


----------



## Readie (Jun 15, 2013)

Arnie quotes are better and more fun.
TPBM agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2013)

Depends on the quotes you're talking about...

TPBM will elaborate...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll be Back!

TPBM has further one liners...


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

let off some steam Bennet !

TPBM know's what Arnie movie that is from ?


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

I do... Commando
TPBM knows where this one liner comes from too...

“DILLON!…YOU SON OF A BITCH”


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2013)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM knows...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2013)

Haven't got the foggiest!

TPBM has heard about Kaiyo Maru No 5....and will tell us.


----------



## Readie (Jun 17, 2013)

Predator ...

TPBM prefers romance over action films..hahahahaha....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2013)

Of course  








not...

TPBM enjoys movies of most genres...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2013)

long as they entertain....

TPBM prefers a good book....


----------



## N4521U (Jun 18, 2013)

Tough to find time, but do like a good one. Reading Spitfire Pilot, the companion book to the UK series.

TPBM reads more then cereal boxes as well.


----------



## Readie (Jun 18, 2013)

That'll be me. I do like a good novel to read.
Nothing slushy mind you...
TPBM agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2013)

Depends on the slushiness...

TPBM like the slushy ones the best...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 19, 2013)

dont read very much...not because i dont like to ..it just a struggle. i read very very slowly...

TPBM also has a learning disability they have overcome


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2013)

can't say that I have....

TPBM is going overseas like harrison...


----------



## Readie (Jun 19, 2013)

Not quite as far as Harrison. Just a hop over the Channel and into la belle France.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2013)

The person above me seems to have forgotten something (3rd strike and your out )

TPBM has a good cure for a backache!


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 19, 2013)

Sit properly in a chair as often as possble, wear a 'kidney belt' lower back support, or someting like a bikers Knox Back Protector (not in the potato tractor/H-D or 'cruiser' meaning, as those tall 'ape hangers' force them to ride upright and catch flies in their teeth, ahem - think 'pocket rocket' style back protectors)...

TPBM is waitng for the day when sports sponsorship increases its market share and fan base with additional sponsors such as Bodyform, Lillets, Tampax, etc, just imagine 'Lynx Effect' style marketing speils 'Handles like silk, goes like a bullet' etc instead of feels like silk, as hard as bullets, and/or Sparco Seats teams up with Bodyform, to provide the best most comfortable seating whaterver you do whenever... (te he  )


----------



## Readie (Jun 19, 2013)

Well spotted Bucksnort...maybe I had better retire from this thread as putting TPBM is obviously too demanding....
TPBM has a better memory than I...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2013)

No doubt based on the forgetfulness observed by you so far in this thread...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 20, 2013)

no you shouldnt retire from this thread.....you will get you groove back sooner or later.

TPBM also doesnt want readie to bail out of here.


----------



## Readie (Jun 20, 2013)

Right, if I try really hard I might remember to put TPBM 

TPBM can always prompt me with a pm....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Or you could put one of the yellow Post-it notes on your forehead.

TPBM would like to see that.


----------



## Readie (Jun 20, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Or you could put one of the yellow Post-it notes on your forehead.
> 
> TPBM would like to see that.



Call me Mr Picky but, how would I see the PIP???
TPBM has a better suggestion to remind me to say TPBM...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2013)

Just cover the place with post it notes...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2013)

Done deal! 

TPBM is playing card games..


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

Not me... I'm having 10 minutes with a cuppa.
TPBM is doing the same


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2013)

Nope, having a dram instead...

TPBM thinks that is a grand idea...


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

Perfectly reasonable.
TPBM prefers a G&T to whiskey though


----------



## N4521U (Jun 21, 2013)

Tanqueray please.

TPBM would have a black russian.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2013)

No....not me the wife wouldn't permit it...

TPBM is enjoying a good cup of coffee...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2013)

Nope, another dram / bottle of red...

TPBM is on the coffee...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2013)

Er,,,yes nice one made by the lovely wife!

TPBM is dunkin' donuts...


----------



## Readie (Jun 23, 2013)

Not in public haha...

Rich tea biscuits are better dunked in tea 

Does TPBM agree?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2013)

Dunking is just wrong...

TPBM thinks it is the best thing to do with a cuppa...


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

We know it is Hugh but, others don't....
TPBM doesn't dunk


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2013)

I do not...

TPBM has better things to do with their cuppa than dunk...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2013)

like....er....drink it....

TPBM also noticed Hugh was not impressed with "Dunking"


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

I did and 100% agree. 'Dunking' is not done.
TPBM also finds dunking faintly ing...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2013)

Has that not already been established...

TPBM does still like to do it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2013)

I do sneak in a dunk now and then.....

TPBM is hoping for a fine day Sunday to go out for a drive in the country..


----------



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)

Too much to do on Sunday.... the grass and hedges are growing, the cars are filthy and.....
TPBM knows what I mean


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2013)

To a degree, got more important things to worry about though with end of year exams 2 weeks away...

TPBM isn't in a stressful situation at the moment...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh yes I am, I Do have a mother-in-law!

TPBM knows what I mean.


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

I couldn't possibiliy comment on inlaws 
TPBM knows that some opinions are best kept to himself sometimes


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM knows that but still expresses their opinion...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 30, 2013)

i have been known to put my foot in my mouth ( ok, both feet ) on occasion.

TPBM understands wisdom often begins with closing one's mouth


----------



## N4521U (Jun 30, 2013)

When chewing....

TPBM has a more educated sounding answer


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2013)

Nah....I'll only get in trouble....

TPBM is getting out of bed about now....


----------



## Readie (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, I do say less as I have got older and got in less trouble as well.....
TPBM follows my drift


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 1, 2013)

i do. i just get into different kinds of trouble now than i did when i was younger.

TPBM knows that all too well


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2013)

Not as much as I used too...

TPBM still gets in loads of trouble...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 10, 2013)

mostly with my wife....

TPBM missed seeing this thread


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2013)

Not overly...

TPBM missed it a lot...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 10, 2013)

Missed whot?

TPBM is living in the dark.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd rather not...

TPBM prefers the dark to the light...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2013)

No...you bump in to things...

TPBM got rained on today...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nope, skies are blue and a small chance of rain later.

TPBM thinks a good weekend of not doing much at all is in order.


----------



## Readie (Jul 12, 2013)

No chance.
I have a list of jobs as long as your arm to do this weekend.
So does TPBM...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2013)

Well got exams on Monday, so looks like it is going to be a fun weekend...

TPBM has big plans for the weekend...


----------



## Pong (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow I haven't kept up with the forums for quite some time now 

Not really. Playing a bit of Mass Effect 2, video editing all that stuff.

TPBM has gone to an airshow..?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2013)

Today, without leaving my house I managed to show to an airshow...

TPBM thinks that is not a bad lot in life...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nope, I'm jealous!
TPBM is near a different air show


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2013)

no...sadly....

TPBM is watching the moon rise...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2013)

Missed it this evening...

TPBM has a stressful week ahead...


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope, probably driving truck this week...get a load, drive, dump, repeat 20 times.

TPBM has a job that can be a no-brainer sometimes as well.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep, wake up, see the wife off to work, TV, GB, puter, sleep, GB, TV, ... Yep, no brainer.

TPBM is doing the same.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2013)

I wish! My days consist of seeing how close to stroking out I can get dealing with idiots and BS.

TPBM can relate.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2013)

Mainly exam 'stress' at the moment, only 3 days till freedom...

TPBM is bored of the monotony of life at the moment...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 21, 2013)

no...sure could use some monotony right about now. summer projects are kicking my @$$ in a big way.

TPBM also needs summer to last an additional 3 months to get everything done.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM wishes summer last all year long...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh no............................... not Here!!!!!!!! I don't like 40 degree temps all That much.

TPBM would rather be in a more temperate climate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2013)

I do like my seasons....

TPBM has or wish that he had a getaway place, in the middle of nowhere....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 23, 2013)

actually i do...2 of them. but right now theyt both need a LOT of work...so its not relaxing to go there.

TPBM works harder on their days off than when they are on the job


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2013)

Try to relax when not having to do anything...

TPBM does the same...


----------



## Readie (Jul 27, 2013)

After 3 kids, ageing parents and all that goes with that we have lost the art or relaxing.
I work to relax, practical hands on work. 
Bit sad maybe, but there we have it
TPBM knows what I mean


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2013)

Haven't lost it yet...

TPBM has lost more than just the ability to relax...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 27, 2013)

My mind, old boy!
TPBM agrees!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, don't think I've lost it yet...

TPBM feels just being here is making them loose theirs...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 30, 2013)

there are days....yes there are days.

TPBM is rushing to get all of theirsummer ( or seasonal for all of you in the other hemisphere) projects done....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope...they will keep....

TPBM was too busy to have lunch today


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2013)

Generally miss either breakfast or lunch depending on which one I have eaten, generally ends up being brunch anyway...

TPBM needs 3 meals a day to survive...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 31, 2013)

hardly...eat when i can...if i can.

TPBM is contemplating buying something expensive


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2013)

Keep looking at getting a new camera but it has to wait until I graduate (then the spending spree begins)...

TPBM recently bought themselves something nice...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2013)

No....but really want to!

TPBM is only on the forum for a fleeting moment today...


----------



## Readie (Aug 2, 2013)

Yep, That is me (for once) 
Too much to do at the moment
TPBM knows what I mean.....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2013)

Summer holidays at the moment so completely the opposite for me...

TPBM is somewhere in between...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2013)

in between what...? 

TPBM is up to no good....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2013)

Hope not...

TPBM is always up to no good...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, when you are good at something......

TPBM is enjoying the day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah...took it easy....

TPBM has far too much to do to relax...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2013)

Nope, I have far too much time to relax in at the moment...

TPBM is finding themselves in a similar situation...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 4, 2013)

i wish. busy at work. the gremlins and murphy are out today...everything that can go wrong is....hate days like this.

TPBM has had these days as well


----------



## N4521U (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh boy have I............. but they are behind me now, I am hoping.

TPBM is past them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2013)

Probably not...They will always be there ready to bite you in the @ss

TPBM thinks this is so also....


----------



## Readie (Aug 5, 2013)

Murphy's Law is alive and well...
TPBM agrees


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 5, 2013)

Indeed, the Law of Sod is near constant in its semi karmic in hindsight, its humourous ways. TPBM has a good tale regarding that...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't actually...

TPBM does...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2013)

I do??????????

TPBM can decifer that to give an educated answer............... maybe?


----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

I understand Raz's point,
Basically, it can go wrong it will.....and you have to accept that fact, laugh at it and move quickly on to the next thing that will go wrong....
TPBM is a philosophical cynic too :_)


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 6, 2013)

no i am too pessamistic to be cynical

TPBM always looks on the bright side of life....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2013)

Try to...

TPBM tries to do the same...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2013)

Ah when I worked engineering we had a saying for new equipment start ups.....
"The probability of failure, is directly proportional to the number and importance of the people in attendance."
It was usually true.

TPBM is borrrrred with daytime TV, just like I am.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2013)

Thankfully I'm not home!

TPBM is hooked on them soapies....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2013)

Not a chance...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2013)

No freakin' way man...

TPBM is heading off to work....


----------



## Readie (Aug 8, 2013)

No bloody soap operas here either.
Time for a bit of floor board laying now.
TPBM always has work to do as well...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2013)

Not at the moment thankfully...

TPBM is always busy busy...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2013)

Busy.... yes, idle hands you know...

TPBM has no trouble keeping busy


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2013)

Busy.... yes, idle hands you know...

TPBM has no trouble keeping busy


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2013)

That's me. The only trouble is nowdays I am bad at stopping and relaxing.
TPBM is better at chilling out than I am.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2013)

I would like to think I'm pretty good at it...

TPBM is terrible at it...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 11, 2013)

no i am my apprenticeship to be a lazy @$$ loafer...unfortunately i am not getting much training this summer.... 

TPBM is happy football ( both us and uk ) season has begun


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM has other things they worry about rather than football...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2013)

I do....I think?

TPBM is ready for COFFEE!

I am...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 12, 2013)

never aquired the taste for coffee....or beer for that matter. i can down more than my share of tea ( 2 sugars and a splash of milk or iced with lemon) and rum though.

TPBM perfers tea to coffee as well


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM likes both...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 12, 2013)

Never came across many Yanks that Preferred tea tho. If I have tea..... it's straight!
Coffee, sugar only. I guess this comes from trying to make Navy coffee palatable!

TPBM feels lucky today, somehow.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nope, Lucky lives too far away.

TPBM is feeling his age today as well..

Geo


----------



## Readie (Aug 13, 2013)

Actually no...
The iron rich diet has given me a boost 
No sleep till 'ammersmith for me.
TPBM is ok today


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm on holiday so fine pretty much everyday...

TPBM is also on vacation...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 13, 2013)

nope...not for another 4 months.

TPBM buys off of ebay a lot...


----------



## Readie (Aug 14, 2013)

Funny you should say that... I do.
Bit of buying and selling, always looking for a bargain or undiscovered gem.
TPBM is also always searching...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep....searching......


TPBM is done searching, cause they're lost now....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2013)

Pretty much...

TPBM is still searching for that something...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 14, 2013)

sanity.....the key to understanding women....winning lotto numbers....where the hell i put my glasses!!!

TPBM also sets stuff down and cant find it* seconds later*!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 14, 2013)

All the time. Then you search and search, end up walking away and when you come back many times it's sitting right there. I think you're brain plays tricks on you and makes you think it's in a particular spot so you look but don't really see what's in front of you. Either that or my house has a Poltergeist that likes to hide things and put them back when I'm not looking.

TPBM also thinks they have a spook in the house sometimes.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 14, 2013)

yes and they have the power to change screw drivers from philips to flat head and back!!! when ever i need a philips head i go to my toolbox only to find it overflowing with flatheads. walk away then need a flat head...i can only find philips! coincidence? I think not...

this has happened to TPBM too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2013)

Strangely yes.....i think...

TPBM thinks things move in there house....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Without doubt.

TPBM needs a break from reality.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2013)

Every now and again, although not right now...

TPBM prefers to stay in reality...


----------



## Readie (Aug 17, 2013)

Yep, feet firmly glued to the floor. You have to be a realist if you support Plymouth Argyle.... 
TPBM 's team dreams of glory on the pitch too


----------



## N4521U (Aug 17, 2013)

Pitch? whot is that? Do you pitchERS mound? Yep, I would have the same windup as Lincecum, Go Giants

TPBM is Rooting for the Giants too!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry No....The Hammers!

TPBM is a Soccer fan too...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2013)

Not particularly, prefer rugby...

TPBM prefers a different sport as well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM will be having bacon and eggs for breakfast...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 18, 2013)

had that yesterday....back to the protien drinks for the rest of the week.

TPBM's baseball team is doing well this year.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2013)

Have no idea haven't looked.... 

TPBM would have problems deciding between a '69 GTO or Firebird....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2013)

Can I not just have both...

TPBM would probably do the same...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2013)

That's fine with me....

TPBM has changed a flat tyre lately...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 19, 2013)

No, but I did have an alternator come apart on me 40km's from home, $200 for the tow, $245 for a rebuilt alternator.
What gets me is the single fanless belt! If it had two, I woulda just taken the one off and driven home!!!!!

TPBM would like simpler cars as well.


----------



## Readie (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes please. I lift the bonnet of the Mazda 5 MPV and its an electronic nightmare for the older home mechanically inclined man. WTF are the plugs????
My Ford diesel is a little better but, not much.
Oh, for the simple days before emissions, cats, electric this and electric that and buying a 'GL' model meant having a radio 
TPBM agrees


----------



## N4521U (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah I sure do...... I had a '65 El Camino. Changed the engine, transmission and re-wired the whole car by my own self!!!!!!

TPBM even longs for them old days


----------



## Readie (Aug 19, 2013)

It was so satisifing to 'do it yourself' too. I make money repairing cars for learner / young drivers. But, the emissions are hard to pass now and without expensive testing equipment impossible to guage.
After a bit of a bundle over the last car, that did eventually pass I have seriously considered packing up.
No point spending hours welding, rebuilding brakes, body work repairs and electrical gremlins chased down to find the CO2 is too high and there isn't any realistic way forward other than fitting a less worn engine....
Such is progress I suppose.


----------



## Readie (Aug 19, 2013)

Forgot the 'TPBM' again 

The TPBM also trys to fix things...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 19, 2013)

yes i do. love to figure out fixes for problems big and small. if i come across something i have never worked on or encountered before...i end up researching and probably buying more tools.

TPBM will take a stab at fixing something first too ( if at all possible )


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Whenever possible. Why pay someone else, when I can screw it up, I mean fix it just as good as they can.

TPBM can't wait for this day to end.


----------



## Readie (Aug 19, 2013)

Not really, I have been quite chirpy today.
TPBM has a few more jobs to do before lights out....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 19, 2013)

Nope, done for the day. Wishing my chiropractor visit was today and not tomorrow though.
TPBM has there feet propped up watching the game sipping there favorite beverage.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I would if there was a game on at the moment...

TPBM would do it even if there wasn't a game on at the moment...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nope, still at work counting the last 20 minutes before I have to deal with thousands of idiot drivers trying thier best to piss me off on the drive home.

TPBM thinks I'm having just a wonderful day today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2013)

Hope you are Buck?

TPBM is ready for a new day...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 20, 2013)

ready for a new year! hate getting older but this year wasnt much fun...too much work and aggrivation.

TPBM is is having a great time this year.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2013)

Well it is the summer holidays...

TPBM isn't having such a good time at the moment...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 20, 2013)

You are right, and I am referring to my Blenheim. But the museum has suggested some painting on a Pig! Not sure what kinda Pig they are meaning.

Tpbm has a restless night last night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2013)

Nope slept through!

TPBM has hit a hole in one...


----------



## Readie (Aug 21, 2013)

I ****** things up if that is what you mean? hahaha.

I'm not a golf person and don't like the golf club bollocks either.Too elitist. 

Football is my game.

TPBM is not a snob either... or is he?


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 21, 2013)

hope i am not..although i have to mingle with them on occasion and play nice.

tpbm is a doomsday prepper and has a tip for us


----------



## Readie (Aug 21, 2013)

Er, what's a 'doomsday prepper'?

TPBM knows...


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't forget beer, peanuts, a towel and a bunch of 40 grapes.... Prepper, no just doesn't believe the all hype rhetorically told to us by those whom supposedly are only ever correct.

TPBM knows...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2013)

Be sure to have a shotgun or six...

TPBM is well prepared...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yep, I moved alot of Mormons over the years. I know where I can get supplies.
TPBM knows, as I do that it's all a bunch of crap.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 21, 2013)

Nah, the world Will end................ and my Mother in law will still be here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM has a controlling ML too!


----------



## Readie (Aug 22, 2013)

Haha... don't we all 
Seems a rite of passage to me. The kids move out, you inherit the MiL, they die and then you too old to have fun....
Bummer


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 22, 2013)

TPAM failed to ask a TPBM question, does that mean this thread can continue no further?

TPBM knows the answer to this question.


----------



## Readie (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh BOLLOCKS... I have done it again.

TPBM forgives my lack of TPBM in my earlier post


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 22, 2013)

Indeed you are so forgiven TPAM, that the TPBM will agree too?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2013)

Well he needs to learn soon enough...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2013)

It's called absentmindedness...............
what was that again????? crap.

TPBM knows


----------



## Readie (Aug 23, 2013)

I knew but..I have forgotten 
TPBM never forgets anything...

( see I remembered to put TPBM...oh joy, the brain is working hahah)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2013)

Well part of the time it does...

TPBM also has a partly working brain...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, and IIRC, MIL's were the SOTD.
TPBM can translate


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

Nope... I cannot get the image of bacon and jelly sandwiches out of my mind...
TPBM loves them though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

That don't sound right...

TPBM would substitute and egg for the jelly...


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

Now you are talking.
Scrambled egg, bacon bagel.
Ummm
Think I may have a snack 
TPBM fancies a snack too...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2013)

Not the moment, just had dinner...

TPBM snacks all the time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2013)

not all the time.....

TPBM is looking for a way out of a mess they are in...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 25, 2013)

not in any messes...thank god. but will take someone who is interested in doing my last 2 major projects....building a shed and designing and building a hangar door for peanuts.

TPBM also feels like they bit off more than they can chew this year.


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

Yep. That's me.
Next year will be better though,
TPBM always looks to the future...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2013)

Certainly do, got think where I want to be in 3 years and there on in so lots to deliberate over...

TPBM lives in the past...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 25, 2013)

I keep my clock 5 minutes behind so, yes.
I do live in the past.
TPBM keeps his 5 minutes ahead.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2013)

Clocks? What are those?  
TPBM is ready for the work week to begin.
Unless it's Charles. He's retired you see.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nope, this time tomorrow, I'll be at work though...

TPBM, like me, is hoping for an early retirement.....


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2013)

Naaah... I enjoy working. Gives you a focus and keeps you young.
TPBM will carry on his working life as long as he can....


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 26, 2013)

not a chance! first opportunity to bail out of the working life i am pulling the ripcord. i will always do something for a little extra rum money...but only if and when i want.

TPBM is also going to try to retire as soon as possible...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

As soon as I can mate....
Do something I like, whenever I like...

TPBM has a long weekend to look forward to!


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2013)

Nope... worked all weekend. Got to meet deadlines.
TPBM is driven too....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2013)

When the need arises...

TPBM is more laid back...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 27, 2013)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo laid back. At least that's what my Annie thinks.

TPBM is gonna take a wee nap today.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2013)

Always like a wee nap during the day...

TPBM does too...


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

Occasionally I might take a small nap in the day, usually a Sunday, but I generally have a wee before it though, so unless I fall asleep on the bog, no wee naps for me.

TPBM thinks this isn't too bad... 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuYutmFPPK4_


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 27, 2013)

not my kind of music but do like the girls! does that count?

TPBM watched the video now just to see what girls i was talking about...and agrees...


----------



## Readie (Aug 28, 2013)

Watched TOTP's on the Beep. 1979. the music only seems like yesterday 
TPBM has happy memories of 1979 too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 28, 2013)

yeah i do. my oldest daughter was born in oct of 78. both my parents were around. i didnt make very much money but i was pretty happy overall.

TPBM didnt care for the 70s at all


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2013)

Wasn't around to experience it...

TPBM was and didn't really like it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2013)

too long ago now...

TPBM enjoyed a nice sunny day....


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

For once yes. Its another lovely sunny day here. The best summer for a very long time.
I hate it when the evenings draw in though... and so does TPBM


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2013)

Does get pretty depressing...

TPBM prefers the summers for that reason...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2013)

Love Summer and daylight saving...

TPBM enjoys the extra evening daylight...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2013)

Nope, I'm weird and prefer it dark, cold, and rainy.

TPBM is excited it's football season


----------



## Readie (Aug 31, 2013)

Excited ! The whole family are BIG fans of Plymouth Argyle, what with football and the 'great British bake off' TV prog we are made up here 
TPBM is a bit of a foodie person too..


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2013)

Only really American football not soccer. Enjoying the college games I've seen so far this year...

TPBM prefers soccer to American football....


----------



## N4521U (Aug 31, 2013)

Whot??????????????? nope, tiring of listening to the stories about NRL and AFL stupidity here in Oz. Just glad I am able to watch Baseball and Gridiron here on TV!

TPBM prefers Football!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2013)

American football? yes. But I've become quite a fan of English football (soccer)

TPBM like old black and white movies


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Enjoy a few of them there old B/W classics....

TPBM prefer the old school, proper NASCAR to todays....


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

Never taken much interest in NASCAR.
TPBM , like myself. enjoys Rallies more.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Boring! But, needless to say, I do admire their skills, especially on icey roads! 

TPBM enjoys a bit of Trial and Speedway every now and then....


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

Ummm/.. the Ireland tarmac stages are most defo not boring Jan. Have a look on you tube.
TPBM likes you tube too....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Never been a fan rally old sausage...

YouTube can be good at times....

TPBM is NOT a fan of horror movies...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't mind them now and then...

TPBM is in to Sci-Fi


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2013)

Not overly...

TPBM doesn't enjoy watching sports...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know, female mud wrestling is quite entertaining.....

TPBM agree....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2013)

Say what???

TPBM is smiling and shaking their head, like me....


----------



## Readie (Sep 2, 2013)

Er yes...
They are an odd lot the Swedes. Nice mashed up with butter at Christmas dinner time though 
TPBM is looking forward to....

What are you looking forward to then ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2013)

A massive lottery win!

TPBM do the same....


----------



## Readie (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep..that'll do very nicely 
TPBM gambles as well...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2013)

On occasion, aye.....
TPBM enjoys good game of poker, every now and then...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2013)

I do...

TPBM doesn't like gambling...


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

I used to go to the Newmarket horse racing, won a lot and lost a lot. Then the penny dropped that the bookies always win so I packed up.
I have a few quid on Thunderball but, that's all.
TPBM does the lotto too...
But, has he won anything????


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 3, 2013)

i will throw in on the lotto on occasion...but if there were only 2 tickets that could be pulled i would still come in third.

TPBM understands this kind of luck...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2013)

Totally....

So does TPBM as well.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM tries other lottery schemes...


----------



## Readie (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep, EuroMillions.
Never got within a sniff of any money.
Better off with doing the Pools or buying Premium Bonds
TPBM agrees.....


----------



## N4521U (Sep 5, 2013)

Buy? you have money to Buy???????

TPBM doesn't understand the concept either.


----------



## Readie (Sep 5, 2013)

Not so much just buy, more speculate to accumilate 
TPBM does understand this....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't do it but understand it...

TPBM keeps their money for a rainy day...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 5, 2013)

Trouble is, it's always raining!
TPBM is independently wealthy


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2013)

My family thinks I am.

TPBM is/was set for retirement.

Geo


----------



## Readie (Sep 5, 2013)

Plans of mice and men.
You have to have a lot of money to retire and live comfortably.
TPBM feels and little disillusioned with the stock market and endowment plans too....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2013)

My current stocks are doing alright...

TPBM hasn't got any stocks...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 5, 2013)

You are so right.

TPBM is in a bit of a bind as well.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2013)

Always. 

TPBM is looking forward to going flying soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2013)

Nope, I'm looking forward to the weekend....

.....and so does TPBM..


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2013)

Well sort of, it is the last one of my summer vacation...

TPBM is nearing the end of a vacation as well...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nope, no vacation until October, going to see John Cleese in Vancouver.

TPBM hasn't had a proper vacation in years

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2013)

Haven't been intercontinental in 5 years now, so I would say I haven't had a proper vacation in that time...

TPBM tries to have a proper vacation at least once a year...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep try to....

TPBM is heading off to work....


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 8, 2013)

already at work....shhh dont tell my boss. 

TPBM has allergies and is having a rough time this year with them


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 9, 2013)

Nope

TPBM does...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Nope....
TPBM wouldn't mind a nicely restored '59 Chevrolet El Camino...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 9, 2013)

Man.............. I remember seeing them in the showroom........... but I'd trade it for a '65 like my old ones.

TPBM is a Chevy man!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mopar, but I accept the others... 
TPBM had a tree house as a kid....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2013)

Nope....no trees of sufficient size....

TPBM has fallen out of a tree house....


----------



## Readie (Sep 9, 2013)

I had a den in our Tasmania. Peace quiet , my dog, meccano and train set.
TPBM likes a den too...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2013)

My flat is a den, a man cave, shag pad....

So is TPBM's....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2013)

It's getting there...

TPBM's rather more understated...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 9, 2013)

my newly aquired hangar will be my man cave....the interior designer at the house cant fit pop machines, aviation parts, and war memoribilia into her scheme of things

TPBM doesnt have these problems


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2013)

Mainly because I don't have a pop machine, aviation parts or war memorabilia.

TPBM well tell us if they have ever had an odd pet.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 9, 2013)

Just my dog, ............... don't laff........... Spot!

TPBM had one with a more creative name then............. Spot!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, yes I do.
TPBM Knows what that name is.


----------



## Readie (Sep 10, 2013)

Spotty? 
TPBM knows for sure...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2013)

Me thinks he named his dog after his current wife. That way he can yell "shut up ?????????" and not get in trouble.

TPBM thinks that's just wishful thinking, and has the true name of Fido.


----------



## Readie (Sep 10, 2013)

I can see the logic there.... but, I don't think that you quite right Buck.

I reckon, its something to do with Meat's main thing in life...

Food. A dog called Bacon?


TPBM knows for sure


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm betting he named the dog, Dog?

TPBM knows the name of Dudley Do-Right's horse?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 10, 2013)

Horse was the name of the horse.
My dog's name is Meatloaf.
TPBM knows the name of the character actor that voiced "Snidley Whiplash"


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 10, 2013)

After an intense and extensive google search and consulting with many advisors I have came to the conclusion the name was 'Horse' 

TPBM will explain who Dudley Do-Right is.


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 10, 2013)

dudley do-right was the bumbling but well intended member of the royal canadian mounted police who saved the world ( and his girfriend nell ) from dasterly snidley whiplash (voice provided by hans conried ).... it was a cartoon from the 60s. 

TPBM can say who played sergeant preston of the RCMP in the early 60s show with the same name....( ooo i am showing my age now )

update...it was sgt preston of the yukon and aired in the mid to late 50s... how i remember watching this I can not tell you but do...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2013)

Well TPAM kinda ruined his TPBM so...

TPBM has something that we can continue on with...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 10, 2013)

TPAM...didnt quite understand my update. i originally thought the show was Sgt Preston of the RCMP but it is Sgt Preston of the yukon.....

TPBM will say who played Sgt Preston...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 10, 2013)

TPATPATPAM should read the post above him and see that I Answered "Horse", already.
TPBM can answer the question, "Who voiced the character, "Underdog".


----------



## N4521U (Sep 11, 2013)

TPAM thinks TPAHx3 had his question answered..... it was Dickkkkkkk Simmmmmmons! you have to use your best Here's Johnny voice!
Underdog voice was Jason Lee................ wiki is wonderful.

TPBM knows who voiced Pallidan and Gonsmoke!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2013)

Nope....sorry...

TPBM is your man (or woman) for the answer....


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 11, 2013)

ooo...well richard boone was in "have gun will travel" but everyone know it as paladin and james arnes was marshall dillon in gunsmoke so i guess you mean the announcer?? had to look it up....paladin was hugh douglas and george walsh was gunsmoke.

TPBM remembers watching them both...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM watched them both...


----------



## Readie (Sep 14, 2013)

WTF are you all on about?
If I didn't know better I'd suspect that mass drinking and hysteria has broken out in the colonies.
TPBM carrys on regardless armed only with his pride and a cup of tea


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2013)

Well certainly try to but generally don't have one of the other of them...

TPBM does similar...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 14, 2013)

Whot?
Not drinking, talking about the Radio shows of Gunsmoke! Silly gooses.

TPBM understands.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 14, 2013)

Bill posted a reasonable response, so mine sounded silly in retrospect.
Cross posts.
TPBM has had that happen.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2013)

Yup, but nothing that Gunsmoke, bourbon, and bacon cannot settle.

TPBM will tell us who started this bacon hysteria on this site.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 14, 2013)

Not to point a finger, but I believe that it was NJACO.
Bacon lover that he is...
I confess that I am a bacon lover too
TPBM hates bacon secretly.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 15, 2013)

Not a chance!!!!!!
If you only knew how difficult a good one is to find here........
Soft bacon does not a BLT make!

TPBM will end the bacon subject.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2013)

Nope....let it sizzle a while longer.....

TPBM has had their portion today....


----------



## Readie (Sep 15, 2013)

I have, a bacon and scrambled egg roll for breakfast.
I love bacon...maybe not to obsessive level that Najaco does but, I do like bacon.
Eat plenty of bacon before the doctors say 'no'. 
TPBM agrees


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 15, 2013)

Absolutely! Who wants to live forever?
TPBM does.


----------



## Readie (Sep 15, 2013)

Everyone has their allotted time in this world.
May as well get the pan on... bacon anyone?
TPBM is friendly and sociable and loves to share bacon.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2013)

Friendly, yes, sociable, yes, share bacon, NEVER...

TBPM would agree with that assessment...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 15, 2013)

nope.. good bacon is something that was intended to be shared. friends should not let friends go baconless..

TPBM has hot bacon dressing on their salads occasionally...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2013)

Not bacon dressing but do have bacon sometimes...

TPBM just doesn't have salad...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 16, 2013)

"Where are the greens" is what I hear every time I make dinner!

TPBM understands


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 16, 2013)

certainly do. greens are for rabbits to eat...before we eat the rabbit.

TPBM eats rabbit often


----------



## N4521U (Sep 16, 2013)

Did when I was a kid, my uncle raised them and sold the pelts, we had the meat! It was pretty nice.

TPBM has enjoyed them little critters.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2013)

Nope, haven't...

TPBM lives in a 2 storey house...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2013)

At uni I do...

TPBM lives in a bungalow...


----------



## Readie (Sep 18, 2013)

Nope, a 3 storey house.
TPBM prefers the live in older houses


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2013)

Love older buildings, they've got designs, style, character, more so than today's boxes!

TPBM agrees....

Some bacon each day, keeps the doctor away.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2013)

Considering I see one every day it doesn't seem too...

TPBM still stands by Jan's above saying...


----------



## Readie (Sep 19, 2013)

In part yes.
The fat content of some bacon is a concern.

Moderation in all things is my motto

TPBM agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2013)

To degree, there are still some things that are worth it in excess...

TPBM would agree...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes there are some things....

TPBM avoids excess at all costs...


----------



## Readie (Sep 20, 2013)

I used to love excess as a young chap, now I'm afraid moderation is my watchword.
Boring isn't it? TPBM agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2013)

It is too a degree, excess is always nice every now and again...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

what....more excess....

TPBM is going on a diet!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 22, 2013)

Bite your tongue!!!!! Had a wagu beef burger today at Watsons Bay............ man was it good!

TPBM will diet this year tho.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

I will no such thing, behave yourself!

TPBM always behave, at least they like to think so....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll think about it at some point this year...

TPBM has been on diets before and doesn't see the point...


----------



## Readie (Sep 23, 2013)

Not a diet as such, more a 'cut down' and increased physical activity.
Sometimes weight loss that is not planned is not so good..
TPBM knows what I mean.


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 23, 2013)

yes i do. sometimes it is because something bad is going on inside. but like you i cut down portions and certain foods...and get more active. dont really diet... just give more attention to the things i do right and slow down or stop the things i shouldnt do..

TPBM thinks that is a worthwhile way to go...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2013)

I couldn't offer much better advice myself...

TPBM doesn't follow the above advice...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nope, I come from the "if one is good, two must be better" generation.
It will catch up with me someday.
It has already caught up with TPBM


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2013)

I would like to think I'd have caught up with myself at some point (2 degrees do damage to you to some degree though)...

TPBM just doesn't care anymore...


----------



## Readie (Sep 26, 2013)

I am now paying the price big style. Do I regret anything?
TPBM can answer that...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nope.....

TPBM regrets nothing either....


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 26, 2013)

Regretting it ain't going to change anything. Maybe I'd do things differently, but there's no point in regretting things done.

TPBM disagrees...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2013)

I regret somethings, but I have found my best teacher has been my own mistakes.

TPBM understands


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM always tries to learn from their mistakes...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 26, 2013)

What mistakes? I prefer to call them, "Times I was almost right"!
There have been a few....
TPBM can relate


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Been a few time, when I've been less right than usual.....

TPBM still keep in touch with old classmates....


----------



## Readie (Sep 27, 2013)

I do with some. Facebook is a good tool for that. I would say that the annoying twats at school are now just older annoying twats....
Time may pass but, people remain the same.
TPBM isn't big on reunions of any sort.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2013)

Always enjoy my reunions with some chilled ones.....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## N4521U (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry, I would rather forget!

TPBM has nothing to do for the weekend!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2013)

Gonna be a lazy b*stard.....

TPBM wishes to be the same....


----------



## Readie (Sep 27, 2013)

No chance. Working on Saturday and manning the family car boot sales stall on Sunday. Time is money and I hate to waste either.
TPBM understands what I mean.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just been to the pub.....

Me understand very little....TPBM isn't surprised!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yep, sounds like the typical Friday morning for you

TPBM thinks I should be nicer to our Swedish friend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2013)

Naaaah.....he's a prick! 

TPBM think todays children programs, could learn a thing or two from Hannah/Barbera's Tom Jerry and the likes....


----------



## Readie (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree Buck... lets have a 'be nice to Jan day'.
TPBM agrees...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2013)

Well don't we have to be nice to 'special' people all the time...

TPBM agrees that Jan doesn't need his own special day...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 27, 2013)

Naw, He would probably think that we liked him, or something.
TPBM agrees


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

Its ok..'Jan's day' was yesterday 
Moving swiftly on...
TPBM has got the radio on listening for the football results as they roll in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

Nope, be watching it on the idiot box shortly...

TPBM will be watching something different...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Nope....
Still waiting for an official 'Be Nice to Jan Day'....
TPBM thinks that I've taken a lot of flak lately too....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

didn't know you were flying in enemy skies mate...

TPBM will cease firing immediately!


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

CEASE FIRE was the stern order from the CO
Bollocks came the reply from within the redoubt.
Bloody Plymothian rabble muttered the CO...can't do a thing with them.
TPBM is a rebel at heart too...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

*rebel yell*

TPBM is about to pour a cuppa....


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

Nope a 'Speckled Hen' after to recover from the football results today.
TPBM is going out on the toot tonight....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry, can't be arsed old boy....
We have Speckled Hen at work, still to try it...chin chin!

TPBM is feeling rather delicate today, after a....late evening shall we say..


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2013)

Not today...

TPBM is feeling a bit sorry for themselves today...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 28, 2013)

Certainly not. I am a gift to mankind, (not to mention womankind,) you all are lucky to have me around!
TPBM agrees!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 28, 2013)

Sure..................... hic................. eye agrees!

TPBM is...............................


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 28, 2013)

Not as drunk as you,...yet.
TPBM is working on it.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 28, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2013)

Wake up Bill...

TPBM has a question....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2013)

I do?

TPBM will inform me, about this question that I have...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM actually does have a question...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 29, 2013)

certainly i do. what is the airspeed of an unladen swallow?

TPBM has the answer


----------



## N4521U (Sep 29, 2013)

Just a bit slower than myself.

TPBM may konw precisely!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2013)

African or European?

TPBM watches way too much Monty Python too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Is that even possible?
TPBM will inform us.....


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

'Speckled Jim' the carrier pigeon was a bird to be reckoned with. He knew no fear.
TPBM knows what I'm on about....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bacon?

TPBM is about to eat something....feeling peckish.


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

Bacon?

Blackadder goes forth Jan.... sheez kebab. He knows nothing


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm so confused. 

TPBM thinks Readie secretly despises this thread, hence the no TPBM question.


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

Bacon?

Blackadder goes forth Jan.... sheez kebab. He knows nothing 

TPBM knows Blackadder very well...

( Caught me out again Buck....)


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 30, 2013)

not in the least....is it something in the uk only?

TPBM is from the UK and watched the US football game that was played in London yesterday.


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

The Black Adder series are on youtube or on CD. I love the acid wit 
I am, but I didn't see the game.
I do enjoy watching Basket Ball. I played a bit myself too.
I got to meet the Harlem Globetrotters in the 70's... I'm 6' 5" but, those guys are HUGE.
TPBM loves all sport


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretty much, only a few I don't enjoy watching...

TPBM tries to avoid all sport...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 30, 2013)

since i started working weekends i have lost the love of most sports. but have to admit i have a mild case of "Bucco Fever" since my pittsburgh pirates baseball team has reached the play off for the first time since 1992.

TPBM has also supported teams that havent done well for years..


----------



## Readie (Oct 1, 2013)

That'll be me with Plymouth Argyle....
When does total support become disillusion?
TPBM knows the answer to that...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2013)

Is there really an answer to that question in the first place...

TPBM knows...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 1, 2013)

Not Basket Ball.......... or is it basketball, either way it's a goofy game I can't get my head around, like soccer and quickit, or is it Krick It?
Am watching the game now, I taped it. The field looks like it's fantastic turf to play on. Good crowd and a good action game for the Brits to watch!
The Americas Cup in SF bay made me soooooo home sick, the wharf, Marina Green, Fort Point and That bridge! And them boats, Jeeeeezuz!

TPBM has never been to a baseball game.


----------



## Readie (Oct 2, 2013)

No I haven't.
When I go to the USA which is better to watch, baseball or American football?
TPBM can advise me...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 2, 2013)

more action in a football game...but i prefer baseball these days...since my team is in the play offs. its mostly going to depend on what time of the year you come here. if you are here in the spring and summer...not much football going to be happening. late august to end of september you can watch both....after mid october...football only.

TPBM has season tickets to some sport


----------



## Readie (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Bobby, we had in mind either May or September to avoid the school holiday crush.
TPBM always avoids the crush...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2013)

When possible...

TPBM doesn't mind the crush...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 2, 2013)

i usually work during the busy ones. but this year am heading to the tropics for new years....so you can see it i must not mind it...

TPBM has celebrated new years in a different country


----------



## Readie (Oct 3, 2013)

I have, a child/ boy hood spent in Tasmania Melbourne.
Happy days
TPBM remembers happy days too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2013)

yep....

TPBM can't remember that far back...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2013)

It was this morning................. oops!

It's October now, eh. Football has just started. Superbowl is in January. It's a winter sport, played Thursdays, Sundays and Monday night? Teams play one game per week.

"The boys of Summer" refers to baseball. Players start Spring training, and is still going now. Teams play up to 5 days per week. The World series will begin October 23 this year, 7 games max. First 2 at American League home, next 3 at National League home, last 2 if necessary at American League home. Best of 7 wins.

TPBM understands.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 3, 2013)

i do completely...my boys are doing quite well. 1st game of the play offs tonight so getting a pizza and some adult beverages and going to root the boys to a victory hopefully.

TPBM doesnt understand baseball at all....or the attraction to it


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2013)

Vaguely understand it, don't really see the attraction in watching it but playing it fair enough...

TPBM prefers other sports...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2013)

yeah i do...

TPBM has not had their coffee today...


----------



## Readie (Oct 5, 2013)

Plenty of tea but, no coffee.
TPBM loves ice cold sparkling water with a slice of lemon....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM prefers still water...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

You bet I do wee man! : lol: I prefer my fizz in Coke etc, together with Morgan's Spiced and a dash of Guinness or Coke, Vodka and Tia Maria....I think! 

TPBM doesn't like fizzy water either.....


----------



## N4521U (Oct 6, 2013)

You got That right........... Bundaburg and coke! Or Meyers if I can get it.

TPBM drinks....?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2013)

I do but not what you think....

TPBM likes a tall glass of Ice cold milk...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

......with bacon!

I do enjoy cold milk every now and then....

TPBM likes their milk like Laverne, in Laverne Shirley, Pepsi and milk.....


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Sounds quite revolting.
TPBM agrees


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quite right old boy!

TPBM thinks that alcohol free beer, is a crime against humanity, I certainly do!


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

I wouldn't go quite that far old sport 
But, what is the point for alcohol free beer?
If you don't want beer drink a nice soft drink like Victorian lemonade with ice.
TPBM likes the tang of lemon too...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm more curious, as to how......you know, that Victorian lemonade with ice is......nice..?
Starting to see a worrying trend here, no bacon in the fridge, Victorian lemonade with ice as being nice....
I think that an explanation is to be expected....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM is going to provide the explanation...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm gonna sit this one out...and wait for a proper explanation from an expert...

TPBM is that expert....


----------



## Readie (Oct 7, 2013)

Right... that'll be me 

Fentimans - Ginger Beer, Victorian Lemonade, Orange Jigger, Curiosity Cola, Shandy

For some bizarre reason I do like fentimans victorian lemonade. I also like the French lemon sorbet. I haven't got much of a sweet tooth so the tangy lemon is a favourite.
In fact the only lemons I don't like are Citroen's 

No Bacon? That has been rectified. In fact I now have 4 packs of 16 rashers in the fridge ready for a spot of cooking tomorrow.

TPBM are with me on the lemon front.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

If, there's vodka in it, then aye.....

TPBM don't like vodka....


----------



## Readie (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm not a spirits man these days, or wine...just beer. Keeps my sense of proportion and reason 
TPBM knows what I mean


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

My reasoning is never proportionate anyway...

Well, you can't beat a chilled pint in good company or on your own.....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Readie (Oct 7, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> My reasoning is never proportionate anyway...
> 
> Well, you can't beat a chilled pint in good company or on your own.....
> 
> TPBM agrees....




I do, but that's not what I meant....
TPBM does know what I mean.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Keep your reasoning and you can still find your way home..... 

Spot on says TPBM....


----------



## Readie (Oct 7, 2013)

True.. the auto pilot should never fail 
Mind you, I have got lost a few times...
So has TPBM


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Almost.... 

TPBM is looking forward to next weekend already.....


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 7, 2013)

yep...going to make it a long one. go close up the summer camp for the year...

TPBM also has a summer spot they go to.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2013)

Not really...

TPBM has a few spots they frequent...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah...hobby shops...

TPBM avoids them like the plague


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 8, 2013)

hobby shops...dont avoid them just dont have time for those kinds of hobbies right now.

TPBM has a stack of models they have been wanting to build for a long time


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2013)

Empty stack for me at the moment...

TPBM has more than one stack at the moment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2013)

A mountain would be more like it...

TPBM has a different kind of mountain...


----------



## Readie (Oct 9, 2013)

To climb? Always.
TPBM understands....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yip!
TPBM is between a rock and a hard place regarding something and will tell us....


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 9, 2013)

yep...got one more project that HAS to get done before ther weather gets too bad....if i cant then i am royally screwed.

TPBM is in a simular situation


----------



## Readie (Oct 9, 2013)

I just need a bit more dry weather to finish the pointing.
TPBM has left things he should have done in summer a bit late too...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2013)

Got all my summer job done...

TPBM is gearing up for the winter jobs that will soon need doing...


----------



## canaanchamp (Oct 10, 2013)

Gearing up to sell 5,000 Christmas Trees rain or shine, sleet or snow. Selling pumpkins from the pumpkin patch now.
TPBM will carve a pumpkin this fall.


----------



## Readie (Oct 10, 2013)

We used to when the kids were small. Halloween parties 
Nowadays, I get fed up with 'trick or treat' at the front door for weeks on end.
TPBM agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2013)

Student area, so never really happens...

TPBM gets their fair share of 'trick or treaters'...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 10, 2013)

It is one night a year...
TPBM is puzzled as well


----------



## Readie (Oct 11, 2013)

One night a year is one too many...
I do not like or want unknown callers at my house.
I made a sign 'If I know you, please come in... if I don't know you please **** off'
TPBM has a similar sign at their home.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't...

TPBM does...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 11, 2013)

Only for Them solicitors what carry them little magazines, you know the ones I mean. I try to greet them, the ones that get thru the check point, in my shorts. Which is my uniform of the day!

TPBM does the same.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 11, 2013)

Naw, I usually tell them I'm a practicing witch, and they are just in time for the ritual virgin sacrifice.
They never come back.
TPBM knows that "tacocat" spelled backwards is...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 12, 2013)

I think the roadside tacos in Tijuana in the 60's were tacocats!

TPBM visited TJ in the 60's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Nope, born in 69!

TPBM, like me, is surprised that it's as many 42 members online right now....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2013)

Not overly...

TPBM is surprised...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Naaaah....was 60+ later on..

TPBM, like me, has a lazy weekend....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2013)

Trying to...

TPBM has a long list of jobs to do..


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yep, but I ignore them.
TPBM is a ***** whipped individual, and does everything she says.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2013)

Er.....not all the time..

TPBM is off to work before the sun comes up Monday morning....


----------



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2013)

Not on your life............... not any more.

TPBM may tho


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Monday night...nightshift here..

TPBM works the nightshift as well....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM works a mixture of nights and days...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2013)

days only man....

TPBM would rather not work at all...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 15, 2013)

now you're talking buddy! yep would rather not work ... and still have money coming in to live a comfortable life.

TPBM is looking to retire within the next 5 years


----------



## N4521U (Oct 15, 2013)

That was 5-1/2 years ago then.
Can't say I am retired, as much as I quit working. Can't draw a Pension, as in Oz it's means tested. Annie makes too much money on a teachers salary for me to get a pension. So here in Australia you could work till you nearly drop, but if your mate makes too much money, you are sh!t outa luck! 

TPBM has a private income!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't really have any income at the moment whilst at uni, just surviving on my allowance / investments...

TPBM owns a lot of property...


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 15, 2013)

Not a lot, but we do have an 'investment' property. Unfortunately, we bought it in 2007....

TPBM knows what I mean by unfortunately


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2013)

getting the gist of it...but 

TPBM will explain...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nope, have no idea....then again, I just woke up..

TPBM just woke up too...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 16, 2013)

Huh, what? I just woke up and haven't had my coffee yet.
TPBM prefers tea.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Drink both....

TPBM is a coffee addict....


----------



## Readie (Oct 16, 2013)

2007? I know EXACTLY what you mean and am still waiting for things to turn around....
So is TPBM


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 16, 2013)

arent we all....but feel the worse has yet to come.

TPBM thinks i am a pessimist


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2013)

Realist more like...

TPBM prefers being a realist as well...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes. In all things. Neil deGrasse Tyson is one of my heroes.
TPBM never heard of him.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 16, 2013)

No, can't say that I have but would have to agree on the being a realist.

TPBM prefers the simple things in life.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 16, 2013)

i do, i do.... but i cant seem to escape from the grasps of complication

TPBM understands what i mean


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2013)

I do and I avoid them where possible...

TPBM has been to a Zoo lately...


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't like Zoo's.
TPBM agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2013)

Yep, not been to one since I went on safari...

TPBM prefers safari as well...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2013)

That would be speculation.

TPBM has kissed an elephant?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 17, 2013)

I can honestly say that I have not ever kissed a elephant.

TPBM has a big weekend planned.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2013)

No....

TPBM like me hopes for some modelling time...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2013)

I do, and I will as Annie is with her MOTHER Every GD Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM has something else planned.


----------



## Readie (Oct 18, 2013)

I do.... work.
TPBM's weekends are workdays too..


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2013)

Do some work pretty much everyday these days, the struggles of being a medical student...

TPBM is planning a lazy weekend...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2013)

Who gave it away.......... Wayne? Vic? Have they been telling that I am Lazy???????

TPBM will tell me.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2013)

Well its all subjective but...

TPBM will say for definite...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 21, 2013)

we can take a hint....

TPBM loses track of the simpler things frmo time to time


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah...

TPBM looses it more than just time to time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2013)

What? 

TPBM is having trouble sleeping...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2013)

Is having trouble Going to sleep.

TPBM has no trouble sleeping.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2013)

Not particularly...

TPBM has to taking sleeping pills...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 22, 2013)

some nights i would if i had them. i get a good solid couple hours of sleep then wake up restless with some stupid thought running around in my mind that wont go away. have to get up and stay awake for 15 to 20 minutes so my mind resets...after that i am ok.

TPBM is glad they dont have that problem


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2013)

Yep, guess that comes hand in hand with being tired all the time (have self diagnosed myself with so many diseases / conditions since I got here)...

TPBM doesn't have that issue...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 24, 2013)

Nope, at my age them damned doctors do it for me!

TPBM is ahead of timer on his GB project.


----------



## Readie (Oct 24, 2013)

GB project?

I'm gong to sleep like a baby tonight. Its not been the best week, but good news has come at last.

TPBM knows what I mean


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2013)

Still waiting on good news...

TPBM has just had some good news...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2013)

No.....No news is good news I guess...

TPBM will take any news good or bad...


----------



## Readie (Oct 25, 2013)

Good news preferred to bad.
I have had my fill of bad news.
So has TPBM


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Totally old boy! Want some good news, good times for a change...

So does TPBM...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2013)

Could always do with some good news...

TPBM is finding themselves continually trying to avoid getting bad news...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2013)

No thankfully it doesn't find me very often...

TPBM is having a weeks holiday this week...


----------



## Readie (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, I am. No work, just pottering at home.
Good for the soul.

RPBM is a pottering man too....


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 27, 2013)

when i have the chance. and that should happen in a couple weeks. 

TPBM saw snow for the first time this year already...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Nope...too osaked for that! 

TPBM, was, like me, as soaked outside as inside today....brrrr..


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2013)

Saw the weather, didn't go outside...

TPBM was less sensible...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2013)

Snow? Weather? We hung out the washing in the sunshine yesterday!

TPBM is in sunshine today.


----------



## Readie (Oct 27, 2013)

We were this morning.
But, not now.
TPBM has battened down their hatches too


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2013)

Nah.....weather ain't bad here...

TPBM has a yacht at the local Marina...


----------



## Readie (Oct 28, 2013)

Not a yacht.
I have a RHIB but, one of the outboard motors is blown.

No funds for replacement...

TPBM has had to economise too....


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 28, 2013)

was...until my grandchildren moved back in the area. i went into spoiling grandpop mode and my bank account reflects it.

TPBM has young grandchildren as well...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 28, 2013)

I do.......... 5 ofem, but they are there under flag one, and I am here, under flag two.

TPBM wishes they were closer to the grand kids.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't have any...

TPBM is in the same boat...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep, no grand kids here...

TPBM has some and is close to them...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep. 
TPBM is enjoying a child free retirement.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 30, 2013)

Nope, working and two under-aged kids

TPBM is amazed that this thread is still going strong after all these years


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 30, 2013)

yes i am.....but guess its kind of like showing up some place to spend time and talk to old friends.

TPBM agrees


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM likes it for that reason as well...


----------



## Readie (Oct 31, 2013)

A chance to relax and have a laugh with people I would not have otherwise met.

TPBM wonders if he'll meet other forum members one day....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe.

TPBM doesn't weat a costume for Halloween on the account they are scary enough looking already (that includes myself).


----------



## Readie (Oct 31, 2013)

I hate Halloween, bloody people dressed up like twats knocking my ****ing front door all ****ing day.

What part of **** off don't they understand?

TPBM hate Halloween, charity callers and religious nutters bothering him at home too....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd rather they bother someone else...

TPBM did not get out of bed till the afternoon!


----------



## Readie (Nov 1, 2013)

Fat chance 

TPBM likes to get up and about early so's not to waste the day....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2013)

Not really a morning person...

TPBM is...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't sleep more than 6 hours, up at 6am.
Annie complains about not sleeping, but she hits the sack about 9.30pm and wakes at 5am.=, 7-1/2hrs!

TPBM would get up later if they could.


----------



## Readie (Nov 2, 2013)

A lie in is hard with 2 Labradors acting as my living alarm clock. 

TPBM gets jumped on by their dog(s) in the morning too....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2013)

My parents do but I taught the dog not to come in my room at home so he doesn't, no dog here at uni so just the regular old alarm clock for me...

TPBM doesn't need an alarm clock...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)

I wish that I didn't, because I want to be _RICH!_

TPBM wants to be rich too....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2013)

Wouldn't complain...

TPBM would rather just live life as it comes...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2013)

Seems to be what will happen anyways...

TPBM is in a tornado zone...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Not really, even though it can get windy in Glasgow....

TPBM is having a quiet day today..


----------



## Readie (Nov 4, 2013)

' a quiet day'.... ummmm, ah yes I can just remember them..

TPBM has so much to do he hasn't time to think sometimes


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yep, now what was I doing before I interrupted myself.

TPBM needs some time away from the insanity.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2013)

If you were to ask my mother in law, I AM the insannnnity!

TPBM is in a quandary.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2013)

Not at the moment...

TPBM is though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah not enough hours in the day....

TPBM has this problem too...


----------



## Readie (Nov 5, 2013)

Yep, tiring isn't it.

TPBM is tired too....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2013)

The life and times of a medical student is being tired (or hungover)...

TPBM is rarely tired...


----------



## Tony Hill (Nov 5, 2013)

Because he is too busy trying to solve the "two hands, only one mouth" Guinness problem,

As is TPBM


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2013)

Not currently...

TPBM has that problem often...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 6, 2013)

Nope.. it's two Feet-one mouth syndrome for me......

TPBM will give us the medical term for this syndrome


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2013)

Er.....Nope not qualified for that...

TPBM want to know what qualifications are required to provide a proper answer...


----------



## Readie (Nov 7, 2013)

Easy...

TPBM knows the answer to Bill's conundrum too...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm currently not qualified enough to give the diagnosis, give me 2 years...

TPBM isn't going to wait 2 years for a diagnosis...


----------



## Tony Hill (Nov 7, 2013)

Why not? ...I did last time I needed a doctor to work out what was ailing me.....

TPBM knows just what I mean.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2013)

Well, I'll be the one making the diagnosis in a couple of years and I rather hope I don't take that long...

TPBM has had a busy week...


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, busy again.
May be working in the great metropolis soon.
TPBM has plans too....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Lazy days....

TPBM enjoys lazy days too....


----------



## N4521U (Nov 9, 2013)

My wife says I am now "living the dream"!
That statement should give you a hint as to what my daize are like!

TPBM cannot wait to be "living the dream".


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2013)

Will be nice when it happens...

TPBM is already "living the dream"...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep, I get to hang out in a hardware store all day.
TPBM hates their job.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2013)

No....

TPBM wants clear skies and sun tomorrow..


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yip and today!

TPBM is a fan of pirates....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2013)

Unless they are going after me, I don't mind them...

TPBM prefers ninjas...


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Unless they are going after me, I don't mind them... 

The girls all say TPBM is just a sweet talkin' guy...


----------



## Readie (Nov 11, 2013)

Er no, I have been called a lot of things but that?....

TPBM is smoother than me


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm sure that is up for debate...

TPBM is the smoothest talker of them all...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2013)

Nah.....not me...

TPBM fits the Bill....


----------



## Readie (Nov 13, 2013)

As smooth as a bucket of whipped ****.... a lovely Plymothian saying 

TPBM has another one liner....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2013)

If you don't put a finger in it you'll end up putting your foot in it (I'll leave you to work out which medical exam that refers to)...

TPBM knows which one it is...


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Not a clue!

But TPBM knows what it is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2013)

Not sure I wanna go there...

TPBM has been there and back...


----------



## Readie (Nov 14, 2013)

Ummm... not saying.
TPBM has had a lot of medical examinations too...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 14, 2013)

Too many as far as I am concerned.

TPBM is set for another invasion by the proctologist!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2013)

Funnily enough I have but then I get to do about the same amount if not more...

TPBM still is wondering which medical examination I was referring to earlier...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2013)

I forgot.....scratching head...

TPBM has gotten splinters from scratching their head....!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM has...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 19, 2013)

nope just a few more hairs wisked away.

TPBM has way less hair then they used to...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 19, 2013)

No, but I gotta GD itch!

TPBM has never worried about losing hair.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2013)

No, always had plenty...

TPBM on that note requires a haircut!


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 20, 2013)

just a trim around the ears which i will do when i get home. 

TPBM cuts their own hair.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 20, 2013)

Not me!!!!!!!!!! Annie does tho.......... 

TPBM is a Marvel fan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2013)

Well.....been watching the TV series and Movies, does that count?

TPBM wishes they stayed in bed today...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2013)

Would have been nice but wasn't going to happen...

TPBM did manage to spend the whole day in bed...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 24, 2013)

not a chance....got to work to pay the bills.

TPBM likes to try to invent things and will tell us something they did


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2013)

Occasionally...

TPBM prefers just to buy things that are already around...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 24, 2013)

What kinda fun is That????? Inovate, recycle, re-use!
Like those chinese plastic takeaway (to go) containers, great to store finished or partly finished kit sections. Or them soft butter tubs! for spare parts storeage.

TPBM is an inovator as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2013)

Not really...

TPBM is having a bad day...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 25, 2013)

no...but the day is young still.

TPBM is, like me, supposedly about to get hit with a big winter storm...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2013)

Not that I know of...

TPBM has one coming there way...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 25, 2013)

Freezing rain happening right now. I hate winter.
TPBM is a nut and likes winter


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2013)

Winter here is Summer...............
no, wait, Summer here is Winter.............
no, wait...

dam.

TPBM is unsure too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2013)

Nope....definitely summer like conditions here....

TPBM is a warm weather person....


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 26, 2013)

yes i am living in a semi cold area. winter started early this year....supposed to get 8-11 inches of the lovely white stuff today and tomorrow.

TPBM is going to have a model train set up in their house for the holidays


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM is going to have a model village set up...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2013)

Nope here too...

TPBM would like to do these things above but doesn't have the space....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2013)

Certainly don't have the space nor the time to do it...

TPBM has both...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2013)

TRime, certainly, space, not for that stuff.............

TPBM will leave the building when it comes time to decorate the tree!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2013)

I would if it was not for the kids.

TPBM is about ready for retirement too.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2013)

Not yet...

TPBM is already retired...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 30, 2013)

I am, all it took was to tell my boss to P!$$ off............ and I was retired!

TPBM will be more tacktfull than myownself!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm not sure I'll get the opportunity to retire...

TPBM is already looking forward to their retirement...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm already there !! 

TPBM is all ready for Christmas...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2013)

not yet...

TPBM isn't a christmas person...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2013)

Well not feeling it yet but it will come...

TPBM is already in a festive mood...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 1, 2013)

Whot, how can I be, no Thanksgiving day or a parade, and it's 77F today!

TPBM is cold and happy today


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2013)

Can one ever really be cold and happy...

TPBM is regularly cold and happy...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2013)

Just Happy....

TPBM had thunder, lightning and rain today.....like me!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 3, 2013)

nope....for once in a long time the sun is shining and it is supposed to go up to 50....a heat wave!

TPBM has big plans for the up coming christmas/new years holiday


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2013)

Nothing really, just relaxing after a long term of med school and starting getting into exam mode...

TPBM isn't having as sucky a Christmas as me...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 3, 2013)

It will be with my Mother In Law!!!!!

TPBM will be the judge!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2013)

The difference between in-laws and outlaws- outlaws are wanted.

TPBM is having fun at work. Unless it's Charles or Bill. They're retired you see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2013)

Yep, it's me and my retired military mind..... Altho I must comment in the in-laws. I really had some good ones. Years before I married his daughter, Pop Spencer was my scoutmaster. I had met his wife but really didn't know her. I was to find out they were a wonderful pair.

TPBM is touched by my story.....

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes I am......... I was friends with my first wifes parents............... right up to the day I asked her to marry me....
downhill fast from there.... treated me better after we split!

TPBM is touched by My story!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am a bit touched, some folks would say....
TPBM hasn't a clue.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2013)

about what...? 

TPBM wanders aimlessly sometimes....


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 4, 2013)

no but i do chase sparklies on occasion

TPBM would rather chase two legged sparklies...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 4, 2013)

I've got a live-in two legged sparklie....... takes little chasing, I am 70!

TPBM is still chasing tho.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2013)

Never any harm in doing it...

TPBM has stopped chasing...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 4, 2013)

The wife frowns on it, so, yes.
TPBM doesn't let that stop him.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea, at 79, I quit chasing too. However, when I got married I did not go blind !!

TPBM likes to look too....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 4, 2013)

i do "appreciate" the finder things in life...just not when my wife is watching me...lol

TPBM has all their Christmas shopping done.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2013)

Nah....not by a long shot...

TPBM has put up there Chrissy tree...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2013)

Not yet...

TPBM has had theirs up for a couple of days...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nope, and won't. We don't have room.
Got the lights up. Easier when they are left up from last year!
TPBM knows what I mean!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2013)

I know what you mean, but I have not ever left'em up.

TPBM is already tired of all the Christmas commercials.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM never gets tired of them...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2013)

The immediate family side of it no, the commercial side of it, Hell Yes!

TPBM is enjoying a nice adult beverage right now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2013)

nope...

TPBM is getting ready for bed...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 9, 2013)

my employer might frown on that....just getting to dinner.

TPBM regularly eats game they hunted themselves


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2013)

Not that often these days...

TPBM does...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 9, 2013)

Hunting the super market count??????

TPBM hunts there too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2013)

SWMBO does....

TPBM does most of their shopping on line...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 10, 2013)

yeah, i do a fair amount of shopping online. seems i am always looking for something offbeat or not readily available...so the internet has been a boon for me.

TPBM has found supply store on the internet a godsend at times.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, always find want you need on the internet if you know where to look...

TPBM prefers going to the stores in person...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2013)

Annie refers to the local mall as Mecka!
Must return to Mecka she says.

TPBM is cooking tonight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM had a nice steak for dinner...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 11, 2013)

hmmm depends on what looks good on the menu at the local eatery. this is the night i splurge and dont bring a lunch to work.

TPBM has a night during the week where they pamper themselves.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2013)

Not really...

TPBM tries not pamper themselves too much...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't get to very often any more.
TPBM is enjoying a hot cup of coffee and good book.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2013)

Thinking about the coffee....

TPBM is going out for anight on the town...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 12, 2013)

Nope, the Club for dinner.

TPBM might be gonna rip the town tonight?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2013)

Not tonight, in surgery in the morning so its a no go, out tomorrow though...

TPBM is also out and about tomorrow...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 15, 2013)

nope its my monday. so will be staying home and working on things.

TPBM cant stop yawning today.....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2013)

Not today...

TPBM yawns a lot during the week...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 15, 2013)

Which leads to my chin in my chest, drooling down my shirt as I sleep in front of the TV. But who's watching?

TPBM find hisownself in the same position.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 15, 2013)

Not as often as I would like. A good nap is a wonderful thing.
TPBM thinks we are old fogies.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 15, 2013)

hell no.....naps are a wonderful invention.

TPBM can sleep until noon if they want...and sometimes do.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2013)

Want to...never happened though...

TPBM is up at the crack of dawn...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2013)

At the moment I'm up before dawn, got to get to the hospital pretty early these days...

TPBM rarely gets up before dawn...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 16, 2013)

just to roll over and go back to sleep. there is a reason i work the PM shift ....and its not because i do not have the senority to bid mornings....

TPBM prefers afternoon shifts to mornings


----------



## N4521U (Dec 16, 2013)

You betcha. Worked swing, off at 11. Got to the bars when the blokes were all drunk and the chippies were fed up with them!!!!!

TPBM is a night owl still.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2013)

Use to be. Not so much any more. I get up early and go to work and usually in bed early. They say it has something to do with getting old but I'm not sure I believe them.

TPBM gets up and runs 5 to 10 miles every morning at 4 A.M.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2013)

Not friggin' happening Aaron....

TPBM is plum tuckered out now from thinking about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2013)

That and recovering from 9 holes of golf last Sat. First swings since my shoulder. And I ganed toooo much friggin weight during this time of doin nuttin!!!

TPBM is on a weight loss program.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM has tried one before...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 17, 2013)

yeah...trying to get my beach bod back for my vacation. 9 days and counting until rum, fun , sun, surf...did i mention rum...and girls with a lot less clothing on...

TPBM is going somewhere special for the new year


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2013)

Not unless it's a new form of CRAZY.

TPBM is pondering which model to start on next.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2013)

Between myownself and HARS, there is no Pondering here.

TPBM is however, pondering.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2013)

Na...no pondering at all...all sorted...

TPBM is not sure where they will end up new years eve...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2013)

Not made any plans yet...

TPBM has their plans all sorted for New Years Eve...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2013)

Deal with it when it comes...

TPBM has similar thoughts...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 19, 2013)

MIL keeps us in the neighborhood.............

TPBM has more freedom that that


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2013)

Would like to think so...

TPBM has even less freedom...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2013)

I get let out occasionally....

TPBM hasn't put up there Chrissy tree yet....


----------



## N4521U (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, but it looks like somnething from Dr Zeus!

TPBM leaves the house when the decorating starts


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2013)

Yep! 

TPBM helps out or hell breaks loose...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2013)

I help out when I have to, in order to prevent chaos...

TPBM tries to avoid helping out where possible...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2013)

Duck and weave as best I can...

TPBM has brandy sauce on their christmas pudding...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 22, 2013)

cant say i do..but a dash of rum in my egg nog tho

TPBM loves egg nog


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2013)

Egg nog? In Oz?????? Where???????????????????????
I need a recipe!

TPBM could bathe in egg nog if he could rustle up enough eggs!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2013)

I'd rather not...

TPBM would like to do it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't think so....

TPBM would rather be swimming in an alcoholic beverage...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 23, 2013)

nope..save that for drinking. rather be swimming in the pool at the playboy mansion...as long as my wife doesnt know.

TPBM would love to visit that mansion once to look around.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep...

TPBM would not be looking at the mansion if they went...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2013)

Man...that's a toughie....

TPBM would be less confused....


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 25, 2013)

i think i would be admiring the occupants/guests more than i would the architecture....once a year they have a huge car show there and for a modest fee you can spend the night at the mansion. hot cars and hot babes...

TPBM thinks that would be sensory overload!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2013)

More than likely...

TPBM would be in a similar situation...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nope, I would be like the dog that chases the car.
Even if I caught it, I probably couldn't learn to drive it.
Or be bothered to give it the effort.
TPBM understands.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)

I think I do....

TPBM is still feeling the effects of a large Christmas feasting...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2013)

Well certainly well fed...

TPBM is similarly satiated...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 26, 2013)

I beg your pardon............. can we swear like that in here now?

TPBM will tell me.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 26, 2013)

I thought he said something dirty!
TPBM, knows more than a few dirty words!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2013)

A few...

TPBM is going to the movies tomorrow....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes! The Desolation of Smaug

TPBM has seen it too...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM has seen Anchorman 2...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nope! Not even seen the 1st one.....

TPBM, like me, is feeling a bit below the weather, a bit indisposed, look a little peaked....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2013)

No, feeling fine...

TPBM likes doing crossword puzzles...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2013)

Not overly...

TPBM prefers suduko...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 29, 2013)

Whot? Tooooo complicated for me.

TPBM prefers simple crosswords.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do one or two occasionally.....

TPBM is enjoying some time off at the moment......


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh yes....

TPBM has had to work through the Christmas, New year period...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2013)

Nope...

TPBM rarely has to work through the festive period...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 30, 2013)

Rarely has to work!

TPBM cannot wait for the day!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)

Expect to retire shortly, just waiting for the National Lottery to get the Euro Millions numbers right....!

TPBM has heard about and will tell us about the Culper Ring......


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2013)

Who?

TPBM will elaborate...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM will elaborate...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2014)

aw man....

TPBM can google it...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2014)

Can't be bothered...

TPBM can be...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 5, 2014)

yes i can....and interestingly enough my son-in-law was reading a book during our vacation last week called George Washingtons secret 6....which was about this spy ring during the revolutionary war.

TPBM likes spy stories


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2014)

good ones, Yes.

TPBM is having computer problems...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Indeed I am, gonna have to buy a new one me thinks....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 6, 2014)

me thinks the TPAM forgot something ( no bacon for you!)

TPBM thinks so too

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 6, 2014)

Knows so.....

TPBM is BBQing today....... maybe their old computer.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2014)

Nope, far too cold for that...

TPBM is going to get the BBQ out anyway...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2014)

Not likely, it's 11 degrees F here at the moment.

TPBM is wishing summer would hurry up, unless of course you are below the equator.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 6, 2014)

A Freaking Men! tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 4 and a low of 3. i guess it could be worse.

It will be worse where TPBM is going to be


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2014)

Not cold wise but will likely be wet and windy...

TPBM has had enough of cold, wet and wind...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2014)

not getting that down here....

TPBM would like some of our Aussie Summer weather...40C warm enough?


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2014)

No! I can do without 40 temps thanks.

TPBM may tho..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2014)

They are bearable for the most part...

TPBM prefers it a little cooler...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2014)

Mid to high 20's (C) suits me fine...

TPBM just wants any warm weather to get rid of the cold....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep...

TPBM just wants the same...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 12, 2014)

certainly do. and it did warm up a bit..but winter is far from over.

TPBM plays chess or checkers regularly


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2014)

Nope, play a bit of card every now and again...

TPBM plays card a bit too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 13, 2014)

mostly spades and hearts. in college played marathon pinochle games...

TPBM loves pinochle


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2014)

Not one that I've heard of...

TPBM will explain it...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 14, 2014)

Used to play double deck for a penny a point in the Navy....... Bastard Petty Officers!!!!!

TPBM knows all too well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)

Nope....

TPBM needs to explain it...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 14, 2014)

basically played with ( the way we played anyways....rules vary ) 10s and up with one deck ( which is actually doubled with those face cards ) or 2 pinochle decks. you bid how many tricks you think you can take....trump suit changes each game ( cant remember who gets to pick it )...its a team game ( unless you play 3 handed cutthroat ) so you need to know how to read your partners throw. its pretty complicated at first but after you get it all in your head its a great game.

TPBM loves plinking with a 22


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2014)

Err, what?

TPBM will explain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2014)

Explain What? I don't even know what he's talking about....

TPBM is confused now....too!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2014)

Where were we?

TPBM knows...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2014)

Not me mate....

TPBM is ready for further directions...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2014)

Ready and waiting...

TPBM has the directions...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 17, 2014)

Not any more.
I was discharged in '64!

TPBM can't even walk outside it's soooooo hot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2014)

Damn straight man....

TPBM would have enjoyed being in Adelaide this week with 5 days over 42C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2014)

On the hot side but just about bearable...

TPBM prefers it much cooler than that...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh yes....

TPBM is moving towhere the climate has less extremes...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2014)

Not any time soon...

TPBM has plan to move fairly soon...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 19, 2014)

just off my chair at work and home. wont be changing locations where i live for some time.


TPBM is mechanically inclined

btw...plinking with a 22 is target shooting ( tin cans, paper targets, snakes, and whatnot with a 22 rifle or pistol )


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2014)

Challenged I think....

TPBM has a racing bike...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM has a bike they ride often...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 20, 2014)

motorbike yes....pedal bike....on occasion.

TPBM prefers something motorized as well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2014)

helps to get around...

TPBM prefers their glass half full or half empty?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2014)

Well I'd always rather it was half full but I'm not sure it always is...

TPBM just prefers a full glass...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2014)

The best option I think...

TPBM didn't sleep too well last evening...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2014)

Too well, slept in this morning...

TPBM got up really early this morning...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 22, 2014)

usual time 9:30. tomorrow is sleep in day!!

TPBM prefers to drink from a glass container ( bottle or cup ) rather than plastic or aluminum


----------



## N4521U (Jan 22, 2014)

Please explain......... does this container........... contain dark Rum and coke???????

TPBM is of like mind!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes....probably the Coke....

TPBM is not so sure...?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2014)

Gee.... I donno....

TPBM is shoveling snow, today....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2014)

Nope, only rain...

TPBM is stuck in the snow...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 28, 2014)

nope, got it shovelled away but it is so cold brass monkeys in the area are in a world of hurt.

TPBM thinks this cold is going to last for a long time...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd rather it didn't but wouldn't be surprised if it did...

TPBM is waiting for the cold to arrive as they have had enough of the heat...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2014)

I was until today, I'm good now!

TPBM is having to struggle through an inch of snow as well.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 29, 2014)

Still got Piles of cannon balls in Penn Bobbysocks????
No snow around here that's for Dang shoor!

TPBM lives in a no freeze zone.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2014)

Yep!

TPBM has rowdy neighbours...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2014)

As a matter of fact, no. Neighbors on either side of me are rather quiet. Even when my neighbor on the east side has a pool party, they do not allow music !!

I know TPAB isn't, but TPBM is looking at fresh show. I know I am....

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 29, 2014)

No, just snow on the mountains. 

TPBM is driving in the snow


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2014)

Not at the moment, just rain...

TPBM is driving in the snow at the moment...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2014)

I was earlier but most has melted by now.

TPBM is has had plenty of sub freezing weather as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2014)

Not a lot actually, still been bloody cold though...

TPBM is in warmer climbs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh yes a tad warmer here....42.5, 43 expected tomorrow....

TPBM would like to be here....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yip!
I could do some window shopping around your secret stash!

So would TPBM....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm already here!

TPBM has a different type of stash....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Eeerrrmmmm.....nope! 

TPBM does though....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2014)

No stash here...

TPBM has more than one stash...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2014)

Nah....

TPBM needs to get out in the sun more often...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, if there were such a thing as 'sun' here, then yes....

Enjoyed a......handful of drinks yesterday, in good company, so did TPBM....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2014)

can't say that i did.....

TPBM fitted the bill nicely though...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM rarely drinks these days...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2014)

I will have a few when I want.

TPBM is watching the Super Bowl tonight


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 2, 2014)

nope at work so listening..

TPBM could care less about the superbowl


----------



## N4521U (Feb 2, 2014)

It would be an even better game if the Niners were in it.
22 to nuttin.......... and just another 6... whoa!

TPBM is cringing at the score.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

He's wondering if only one team showed up....

TPBM is _very_ happy with the score....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2014)

What score?

TPBM wasn't really bothered either


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)

Not really, no....

TPBM is more of a.....that posh, drinking tea with pointy fingers sport.....cricket man.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 3, 2014)

no way...cricket bats ( or what ever they are called ) make me cringe. i had a second grade teacher with a paddle like that....and i was no angel.

TPBM has had their share of "seat warmings" from a teacher


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM did...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh yea. Spent one year in Catholic School (8th grade, which I failed) and Sister Ida was always on my case. She had an oak 18 inch ruler which she handled like a pro. She always called me, "incorrigable". I was 18 before I knew what it meant.

TPBM thinks that's funny.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2014)

At least it was the sister...

TPBM did have a chuckle at Charles' story...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2014)

I did after having flashbacks of the "seat warmings" I incurred at school.

TPBM does not miss grade school.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2014)

Nope, whatever my equivalent is...

TPBM has had some night schooling...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 5, 2014)

Used to Teach at Adult night school, Calligraphy.

When I was in 5th grade the principal had a paddle, now I think it was about a foot square with a table tennis type handle, holes thru to get speed up to super sonic. Hurt like the dickens.

TPBM used to get it at school.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2014)

Outlawed by the time I got that far...

TPBM got more than their fair share...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2014)

Only once....

TPBM is partying this weekend...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2014)

Not this one, exams start Monday, will be on the weekend after though...

TPBM is also have a quiet one this weekend...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2014)

Gonna get legless.....in a pleasant and respectable kinda way.....

TPBM wonders if that's even possible....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2014)

Not with you it isn't...

TPBM is more hopeful for Jan's predicament...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Still in one piece, pub is still where I left it, not barred, no strange women in bed, ready for a cuppa....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

TPAM missed something...

TPBM is having that cuppa...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 8, 2014)

TPATPAM has put thje Kybash to the thread,
unless he gets back here and finishes his post!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2014)

Well things seemingly carry on regardless...

TPBM notices the same...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes we pick up the slackers and move on without missing a beat...

TPBM has assisted in this endeavour...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

TPWTP has noticed his wee boo-boo....

TPBM has had their share of bacon today....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2014)

Actually turned out to be bacon flavored carbon (over cooked)

TPBM would do what I did and still eat it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes I would, and I have, got my serving this morning and will get more tomorrow morning.

TPBM is enjoying a cup of coffee or tea and relaxing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2014)

Not yet....

TPBM will tell us their favourite decade....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2014)

Can't decide...

TPBm is having trouble too..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2014)

Whichever decade I am currently in.

TPBM finds "South Park" funny.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2014)

On occasion...

TPBM prefers Family Guy...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 10, 2014)

not particularly.

TPBM is going to miss Jay Leno since he retired from the Tonight Show


----------



## N4521U (Feb 10, 2014)

Jay who?
Been gone too long

TPBM knows Jay Leno


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 10, 2014)

Nope, can't say that I do. I know Marvin the Martian though.

TPBM is reading an excellent book and will tell us the name of it.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2014)

Kumar and Clark's Clinical Medicine 8th Edition  Got to love exam time...

TPBM is envious of my book choice...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 10, 2014)

sounds as rousing as mine...Intelligence Analysis: A Target Centric Approach.......10 pages and i am out like a light

TPBM has a book they love to read so much they have read it twice or more


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 10, 2014)

"Last Stand of the Tin Can Sailors", It is my official feel good book when I get frustrated dealing with Customers, Vendors , bosses and Corp.

TPBM understands


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah....

TPBM doesn't have to deal with frustrating people....


----------



## N4521U (Feb 11, 2014)

I am married!

TPBM is not.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM is engaged...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 11, 2014)

engaged in trying to keep from strangling someone before the day is through....other than that married ( wait, have to get the calculator out )...38 years this june

TPBM thinks its better to rent and not own ( and i am not talking real estate or automobiles...lol )


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2014)

Would much rather own but renting at the moment...

TPBM owns their house...


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, the bit that the bank doesn't own.
TPBM doesn't have a mortgage.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 12, 2014)

got rid of the 1st mortgage but needed to renovate so had to take out a second one....some things are better the second time around.

TPBM has more than 2 cars


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)

Nope only 2.

TPBM will tell us their favorite car.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2014)

That I've owned? 1972 Formula Firebird. Of all time? 67 Ford GT-40 427.

TPBM has run into a problem and needs help figuring it out.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2014)

Besides how to get the National Lottery to realise, that they need to get their numbers to match mine, on the Euro Millions?
Nope...not that I know....

TPBM can write with both hands....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2014)

Yep...

TPBM can barely write with one...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2014)

I do ok...

TPBM would like to go over Niagra Falls in a barrel....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2014)

Not really...

TPBM would be stupid enough to attempt it...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 15, 2014)

I like flying and cars.................................................not barrels and water. 

TPBM is wishing it were warm enough for a motorcycle ride.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2014)

It is.....here! 

TPBM does not have a motor cycle...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 16, 2014)

Nope....... but would love a little Sportster Harley!
I'm a veteran of MC's, got a pin in my Femur to prove it!

TPBM has ridden.............. and crashed like me.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2014)

Never ridden, don't plan on doing so...

TPBM prefers 4 wheels too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 16, 2014)

actually i perfer anything over 1 wheel. 

TPBM had driven a tracked vehicle


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2014)

No but I would love to.

TPBM has though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2014)

Nope....

TPBM will be firing up the BBQ today...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 17, 2014)

only if i can dig it out of the snow...so dont think so.

TPBM has become a fan of women's olympic curling....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah, it helps me go to sleep at night.


TPBM would like to see a new Winter Olympic event called snow-shovelling. Contestants will compete in my driveway every time is snows. Event would be held several times every year, not just every 4 years!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2014)

Would be more interesting than some of the events that have been on...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 23, 2014)

yeah...some of the stuff doesnt interest me at all and probably never will.

TPBM got a new model to start working on


----------



## N4521U (Feb 23, 2014)

Good god almighty No!
Couldn't handle another on underway.

TPBM has irritating relatives coming this week!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2014)

Not me.....

TPBM is in the cross hairs...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 24, 2014)

i live with a target on my back. my paranoid boss thinks me and my dept are out to derail his career...

TPBM has a quirky boss as well


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2014)

Head of the medical school is a little serious, the deputy on the other hand...

TPBM is their own boss...


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh yeah!, except for the 21 month old in the house...

TPBM would like to be their own boss.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2014)

Wouldn't mind it...

TPBM would rather an income without working...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 25, 2014)

who wouldnt??? would be awesome to just do the things you want to

TPBM plays a musical instrument


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 25, 2014)

I played lead triangle in the high school band. When I did my 10 minute solo, the students were so moved, they had to leave the auditorium.

TPBM played something more substantial.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2014)

Sports? Non-musical otherwise...

TPBM was in the band...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 25, 2014)

For about 10 min in the third grade..........
then a Girl showed up and played better drums than me.........
guess who got the flick?

TPBM never got outdone by a Girl.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2014)

mmmm...not that I can remember....

TPBM is wary of the female species...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 26, 2014)

once you figure them out its a piece of cake....its just that no one ever figured them out!

TPBM gets reminded by their body everyday that they are not as young as they think they are..


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, doesn't everyone...

TPBM manages to get through a day without being reminded they aren't as young as they used to be...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 26, 2014)

It started out that way.......... 
till I read the above..... now I feel friggen Old!
Thanks.

TPBM can't remember being young and stupid.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2014)

Er..Er...no....

TPBM has been to the Movies this past week... to see..?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2014)

Haven't been this week...

TPBM went this week and saw...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2014)

nothing...

TPBM is off to the beach....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh how I wished!!

TPBM could use a few days at the beach as well


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2014)

.....followed by crosscountry drive on old Route 66 and enjoy a few classic cars, bikes and aircraft plus maybe a few beverages! 

TPBM wants to tag along too!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2014)

Why not...

TPBM is going to stay at home...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2014)

at this point yes....

TPBM is about to go to work...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 2, 2014)

already there......

TPBM has done a geneology of his/her family and will tell us how far back they got


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't...

TPBM has and will say how far back they got...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM will need to step up to the plate and take a swing...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2014)

Still failing in that respect...

TPBM has had more success...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 3, 2014)

i didnt but my cousin and uncle did....only got back to the mid 1800s and the sudatenland

TPBM fixed something today


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2014)

Nope...didn't break anything either...

TPBM is not mechanically minded...


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 4, 2014)

A fair amount of families that led to me and my family go back to 1640's, the Engilish Civil War, the subsequent Dutch Invasion /or WW2 other events seem likely to have destroyed earlier family member records.

TPBM also had family branch members that co-operated on a project that gave them useful infos.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2014)

Surprisingly not...

TPBM also hasn't gone back into their families past...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm having a hard enough dealing with the current family!

TPBM will tell us their favorite game.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 4, 2014)

its a ww2 air combat video game called Birds of Steel

TPBM has or still does play video games


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 4, 2014)

its a ww2 air combat video game called Birds of Steel

TPBM has or still does play video games


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2014)

Nope stay away from them....

TPBM can get hooked on them real easy....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2014)

Not overly, can still play for hours at time but don't feel like I'm hooked, can go for weeks without playing...

TPBM plays as often as they can...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 5, 2014)

Never have, I prefer to play with my own, going, Vroom! Takka, takka, takka! Nerooom! In the bizarre parts of my mind.
TPBM does the same.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2014)

I used to do that at night, then I discovered girls!

TPBM has gotten addicted to World of Tanks like I have.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 5, 2014)

Tanks? Nah, too fiddley.

TPBM is gonna loan me his mallet........ moving is getting to me.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2014)

Only got a hammer if that helps...

TPBM actually has a mallet...


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 6, 2014)

Hard or soft-faced?

TPBM has one of each.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have one of every tool on earth. I work in a hardware store, and have a discount,......
TPBM has no real tools except the one god gave him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2014)

Er...I do have some others...

TPBM has been called a Tool....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2014)

Many times...

TPBM hasn't been called a tool...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Not that I know....

TPBM was/is a teachers pet....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 8, 2014)

Annie teaches 3rd grade, so I guess I qualify for that one.

TPBM hates table saws.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2014)

Not had much experience of the them myself...

TPBM has and hates them...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 8, 2014)

No, no, no! I love my table saws.
And my chop saws, and my sabre saws, and my keyhole saws, and.....
TPBM has only tiny tools.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM hasn't got any tools...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2014)

just a few....

TPBM want's to know which tool Paul likes most...!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 10, 2014)

_'ll not go there......_

TPBM is a little more adventurus


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 10, 2014)

no i will pass as well.....

TPBM has filed all their taxes for this year..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't pay any therefore didn't have too...

TPBM has already done theirs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2014)

Not due yet...!

TPBM has special plans for their tax return refund...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 11, 2014)

pay off some bills and maybe splurge a tiny bit.

TPBM hates stink bugs!!!!!! and if you dont know what they are...count your blessings!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2014)

I might not know them in depth but I can understand the hate...

TPBM hates them just as much as TBAM does...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't hate'em but we have been over run with them since the fall and they are not letting up. Even in the cold weather. 

TPBM is contemplating what to do next.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2014)

I just reviewed your pics from the car show, I plan on smoking a cigarette after seeing them!

TPBM loves classic cars as well.


PS: We have been having a plague of Stink Bugs for the past several years here.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 12, 2014)

PS.................. I've had one-o-them bugs up my rearend for years!

I would love to have my '56 more door hard top Chev back, and my '66 Malibu, and my '65 El Cabong, and my '39 more door Ford sedan.
That's the rundown on all the cars I owned! Love classics I do.

TPBM is a rice rocket owner.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2014)

A what....

TPBM will step in...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 12, 2014)

no....have regular motorcycles. the closest i will get to a rice rocket will be the cafe racer i am going to build.

TPBM loves cafe racers or even has/had one...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2014)

Can't say I have one but I do like them...

TPBM has one...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

Only in my dreams.

TPBM has rode on a 2 wheeled iron horse.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 12, 2014)

Love them Sportsters!

TPBM is moving soon, and wants me to forward the dreaded mallet!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2014)

Not at the moment...

TPBM is moving soon...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2014)

Possibly, still up in the air.

TPBM has moved enough times in their lifetime.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes, when I was on harvest we were moving every two weeks.
TPBM hates moving.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2014)

Doesn't everyone???

TPBM actually likes moving...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM is the golfing type...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2014)

Play a bit now and then...

TPBM plays regularly...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 16, 2014)

Used to, every Sat morning. 6.30 tee off, 9 holes, done by nine and awake for the day.

TPBM is watching F1! And want Danial to beat the crap outta Vettel!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2014)

Not my cup of tea...

TPBM will watch the moon rise tonight...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2014)

Missed it...

TPBM watched it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2014)

Not down here...

TPBM having missed the moon rise will take the sun rise instead....


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 17, 2014)

will seriously p!$$ my wife off if i am up that late....especially if i am not home yet!

TPBM has snuck into their house very early in the am and not got caught.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2014)

On many occasions...

TPBM has got caught at it more often than not...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm too dam tired to sneak out anymore.

TPBM understands.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2014)

To an extent, still got to do it though...

TPBM just likes cosy nights in...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds great to me...

TPBM has dropped and broken a camera....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2014)

More than once...

TPBM has never done it...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 19, 2014)

of all the things i have fumbled with and broke a camera isnt one of them.

TPBM is good at playing darts


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2014)

Nah....

TPBM enjoys 10 Pin bowling...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2014)

Occasionally...

TPBM prefers lawn bowls...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2014)

haven't tried that...

TPBM has and has the white hat to prove it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nope, never had one.

TPBM is sick and tired of winter and can't wait for spring to spring, sprung, sproing...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2014)

Yep, could be waiting for a while though...

TPBM is enjoying summer now...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2014)

not any more....

TPBM will soon though....


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 23, 2014)

certainly hope so. have a lot to do this summer.

TPBM has a list of things they need to do once the weather breaks


----------



## N4521U (Mar 23, 2014)

It's bloody well breaking here, rain expected almost ALL week....
I don't need this, moving in the rain is the pitts!

TPBM want sunshine this week as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2014)

Would very much enjoy that, doubt it will happen though...

TPBM is waiting for rain not sunshine...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2014)

God no, bring back the sunny days...

TPBM agrees with Bill and I


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 24, 2014)

absolutely! too many gray days are depressing and this year has given me a bad case of "cabin fever"

TPBM understands that well


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah...

TPBM is also sick and tired of winter...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2014)

Nope, more snow, MORE SNOW!!!!

TPBM likes snow too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2014)

never seen it close up to judge...

TPBM finds that odd...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 25, 2014)

not particularly....and i hope to be in the same situation 5 years from now.

TPBM recently found something that had beem missing for a long time...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM has lost many things and has yet to find them...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2014)

My mind and sanity tops the list.

TPBM understands (about themselves, not me).


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn, was thinking the same thing....

TPBM is on the same wavelength too!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, I posed the question and got the answer I expected from you lot...

TPBM still has their sanity...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2014)

Packed away somewhere, for when I need it...

TPBM is enjoying a hot drink....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2014)

Not currently...

TPBM has had more than their fair share of hot drinks today...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2014)

Not so by a lonnnng shot. give me cold water on muggy days like this....
Moving sucks, pass the mallet!

TPBM is having nightmares


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2014)

No not here....

TPBM sleeps soundly every night...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2014)

For the most part...

TPBM doesn't...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2014)

till about 5am....

TPBM is on holidays this week...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 30, 2014)

Moving is Not a holiday!

TPBM may be on one tho


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 30, 2014)

no such luck....well maybe in my mind where its always a holiday....

TPBM day dreams a lot.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2014)

No more than most people I'd of thought, which is a lot...

TPBM finds themselves day dreaming more often than not...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2014)

only about the X-Lotto numbers occasionally...

TPBM has been to a Sci-fi convention...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 31, 2014)

no but it would be interesting i think.

TPBM is making plans to go to an airshow in the coming months


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM has a number of airshows lined up...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2014)

wish I did...

TPBM has met a movie or TV star...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 1, 2014)

actually met Shailene Woodley of the movie Divergent several months ago. she worked on the flick " a fault in our stars" that had scenes filmed here in pittsburgh. when i worked for the airlines i had the chance to meet all kinds of stars....ali, charles bronson, ben vereen, david spade, dave mathews, edgar winter....

TPBM has some autographs of famous people.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM has many of them...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2014)

Does William Shatner, Captain Kirk count....?

TPBM is having Bacon today!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 3, 2014)

No bacon,nchook!

TPBM is watching a creepy movie.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2014)

Not today...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2014)

Not me...

TPBM is feeling the pain of some aching joints...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2014)

Nope....just the pain of it being Sunday..

TPBM has had an unusually quiet weekend.....


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 6, 2014)

i did....just vegged out most of it. have a lot to do but decided to procrastinate...

TPBM procrastinates all the time..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2014)

A surprising amount of the time actually...

TPBM rarely procrastinates...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2014)

Well...sometimes..

TPBM wants a pay rise


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Definitely, more so.....a H-U-G-E lottery win, would fit the bill just nicely as well....

TPBM feels the same....


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 7, 2014)

i will take any large lump sum of $$ as long as i dont have to do something immoral or illegal to do it.

TPBM is tired today and wants to take a nap


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2014)

As in illegal bacon?

TPBM believes there's no such thing as illegal bacon....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2014)

Its still bacon isn't it...

TPBM prefers more legal bacon...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 9, 2014)

i prefer bacon in any form. one of the resturants i go to has a caramel and bacon ice cream sunday.

TPBM thinks that is going way to far with bacon...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2014)

Just a little...

TPBM would like to try it anyway...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 9, 2014)

Yik.. nooooooo

TPBM likes peanut butter filled celery!!!!! Yum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2014)

Not on my list of things to try...

TPBM is looking forward to The Easter break...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep, be nice to have a few days off, hard work being a student ...

TPBM is also looking forward to having a break...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh yeah having the week off after Easter...:d

TPBM's work day is done...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2014)

Been done a while now...

TPBM's work day is just starting...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2014)

No bedtime...

TPBM is not far off either...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2014)

Far enough...

TPBM should already be in bed...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2014)

Couple of hours to go...

TPBM has been house painting today...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 13, 2014)

nope....that'll come later this spring/summer.

TPBM loves crossword puzzles or sudoku...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2014)

Not overly...

TPBM loves them...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2014)

Nah..not my cup of tea....

TPBM is a brain games freak...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2014)

Not particularly do enjoy them now and again but prefer something like trivial pursuit...

TPBM does as well...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 14, 2014)

no....more of a card game guy. spades, hearts...

TPBM is deciding what to have for dinner


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2014)

Nope...done and dusted...nice Steak.

TPBM is having salad or vegetables with Dinner..


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 15, 2014)

no salad tonight....just a scrumptious TV dinner...its a work night.

TPBM eats their share ot TV dinners


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2014)

Have a fair few, much less when I'm at home then its always around the table...

TPBM always eats around the table...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2014)

Not often actually....

TPBM saw the lunar eclipse last night....


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 16, 2014)

dang no! maybe it was only visable from oz because it was a bright moon here in the us last night...unless it happened while i was busy.

TPBM can say where the eclipse was visable from..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2014)

Can't actually...

TPBM knows though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

down here mate...! 

TPBM also missed it cause he wasn't down here...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2014)

Indeed I did...

TPBM still managed to catch it though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh, I did...

TPBM needs to vacuum out there car...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 21, 2014)

So, you been lookin in my truck eh????????

TPBM has one that needs a good cleaning as well.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 21, 2014)

did that last week as a matter of fact. try to clean it once a year whether it needs it or not....

TPBM is meticulous about the appearance of their car.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2014)

Not as much as I perhaps should be...

TPBM's car is a mess...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2014)

No just had it cleaned and polished up...

TPBM has thinning hair...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2014)

Thankfully not yet...

TPBM has already lost most of theirs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2014)

no, just got a haircut thats all...

TPBM needs to visit the Barber for a trim too...


----------



## Pong (Apr 23, 2014)

Just went to one today, actually!

For the last decade TPBM has gone to the same place to get their hair cut.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2014)

I haven't...

TPBM has though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2014)

not that many years but but certainly the last half dozen...

TPBM slept through there alarm...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2014)

Every now and again...

TPBM does it often...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 26, 2014)

What alarm?

TPBM is a Trekkie!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2014)

er....Yes! 

TPBM is not a sci-Fi fan...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2014)

Not overly...

TPBM is massively...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 28, 2014)

nope....do enjoy a good sci-fi flick now and then.

TPBM is having a bizzare week!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2014)

Not so far...

TPBM is having a bizarre week so far...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 29, 2014)

It's only Tuesday.................. I'll give it 3 more days.
Sunday should be bueno, Air Show!

TPBM is having air show withdrawals.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2014)

not really but if one is in the offering...

TPBM like me wants the warm weather back...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2014)

I always want the warm weather...

TPBM also would rather have the warmer weather...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2014)

I do, I do...

TPBM would rather shovel snow...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd rather not if I can avoid it...

TPBM tries to avoid doing it but fails...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2014)

Don't have to avoid it don't get any...

TPBM is having friday off of work...


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2014)

Well been on holiday for the last 2 weeks so more than likely will not be at work, doesn't mean I won't be doing work though...

TPBM also has the day off...


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2014)

If you call House work and painted, off. Then I am having a day off......
Wait a minute, that's Every day for me.

TPBM is buying something today.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2014)

Got a couple of things I need but not buying them today...

TPBM has a long list of things to buy...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2014)

Not really...

TPBM is watching the english premier League...


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM is watching some other sport instead...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2014)

Aussie rules....this afternoon...

TPBM is a sports fanatic and watches all sorts...


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2014)

Pretty much...

TPBM hates sports and tries to avoid them at all costs...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2014)

Not me, enjoy lots of sports...

TPBM will likely be Hugh, continuing our conversation...


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2014)

Funnily enough it is...

TPBM isn't Wayne...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2014)

OH...! But it is...

TPBM agrees we need more contributors...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 6, 2014)

i do agree....i try to post when i can. we need a recruitment drive.

TPBM has i deas to spur interest in this thread.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2014)

To continue the weird and wonderful and then bring up bacon!

TPBM agrees about bringing up bacon...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2014)

That's fine by me...

TPBM would like their's sizzling right about now...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 7, 2014)

most certainly...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug_iluxQ1IQ_

TPBM loves bacon this much too..


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2014)

If not more so...

TPBM loves it more than anyone...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2014)

I enjoy my fair share....

TPBM is not coming into this thread often enough...


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2014)

I think I do...

TPBM doesn't visit this thread often enough...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 12, 2014)

try to when i can.....

TPBM has had their patience tried today....


----------



## N4521U (May 12, 2014)

Too early yet.

TPBM has had time to evaluate.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2014)

specifically what....

TPBM has an answer...


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2014)

Evaluate an evaluation???

TPBM knows what to do...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 13, 2014)

in most cases there are only 4 answers; punt, buy flowers, use profuse profanity on it, or if none of those work hit it with a hammer ( the bigger the better ).

TPBM sees the logic in that


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2014)

Indeed...

TPBM uses that logic regularly...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2014)

Yep! 

TPBM has a slap bang attitude...


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2014)

A what?

TPBM will further explain it...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2014)

Jumping in without thinking is one way of putting it...

TPBM got sunburnt today...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 18, 2014)

nope was too rainy here.

TPBM had a pretty decent weekend...


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2014)

Didn't do much, getting into revision mode but it was nice weather go did it in the sunshine...

TPBM had a quiet weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2014)

yeah kept it simple...

TPBM always has a full and busy weekend...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 19, 2014)

weekend was fine but the work week is sucking big time!

TPBM would like a vacation


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2014)

Not really, generally a time to relax after the week and catch up on any work that needs done...

TPBM does always have a busy weekend though...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2014)

no not always...

TPBM is enjoying fine blue skies...


----------



## N4521U (May 20, 2014)

Somewhere above them clouds is blue.

TPBM is panicing to finish GB21!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 20, 2014)

not at all....not involved. other projects have me busy. best part is i get to buy more tools to use while doing them.

TPBM loves buying tools and has a lot of them....


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2014)

Don't have any...

TPBM has a whole garage full...


----------



## N4521U (May 20, 2014)

Would have ........................ if i had a garage to putum in.

TPBM watches the Hornblower series.


----------



## N4521U (May 20, 2014)

Would have ........................ if i had a garage to putum in.

TPBM watches the Hornblower series.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 21, 2014)

nope....i am guessing horatio hornblower? i have seen it advertised and on the guide but never watched an episode.

TPBM watches it regularly and will tell what the story is about.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2014)

I don't I'm afraid...

TPBM does and will tell us what it is about...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2014)

Have watched it, enjoyed and I'm not sayin.....go watch it!

TPBM enjoys a good miniseries...


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2014)

Depends on the subject...

TPBM enjoys all miniseries...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 25, 2014)

not really. its hard enough to keep up with episodes of my 2 or 3 favorite shows.....

TPBM uses a DVR to record shows regularly


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2014)

Fair bit...

TPBM stills uses VHS...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2014)

not anymore.....

TPBM still has a good selection of VHS tapes..


----------



## bobbysocks (May 26, 2014)

found a bunch cleaning out my cousins old camp....some real campy B movies in the bunch.

TPBM likes old campy horror or such B flicks.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2014)

Occasionally, mostly there are just so bad they are good...

TPBM enjoys a really bad film from time to time...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2014)

yeah...it gives you perspective...

TPBM just changes Channel...


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2014)

Most of the time...

TPBM like Wayne sticks it out...


----------



## N4521U (May 27, 2014)

Sometimes. 
Channel 44 here has class ic movies in the morning, some are so bed I Have to switch.

TPBM likes the old horror movies.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 28, 2014)

most certainly...grew up with old B&W horror flicks. 

TPBM remembers all the old japanese monster movies...godzilla, rodan, etc...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2014)

Some....

TPBM wears special glasses


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM does though...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 1, 2014)

not any more...had cataract surgery a year ago and only need readers now.

TPBM has never wore glasses


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2014)

Correct, never worn them so far...

TPBM wears them all the time...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 4, 2014)

Yee gadds do I. 
Readers...... close ups and 3.5 power layered with my close-ups for modeling.
Payne in the Arse!

TPBM is on the verge of needing glasses


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2014)

already got some...

TPBM has a long weekend coming up like me!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2014)

A long weekend of studying yes...

TPBM has a more exciting weekend planned...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 6, 2014)

Mother-in-law on Monday....... the holiday??????
Not harrrrrdley.

TPBM will do better


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2014)

Really can't unless you call being buried in Medical notes and textbooks better...

TPBM actually has something better planned...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2014)

hopefully more modelling...

TPBM will simply be relaxing...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2014)

A bit perhaps...

TPBM will be relaxing all weekend...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 8, 2014)

nope....working now but in 4 days my first vacation starts. will try to knock out part one of the summer project.

TPBM also has a lot to do this summer..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2014)

Hopefully, going to certainly try and keep busy doing something...

TPBM has a quiet couple of months ahead...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 9, 2014)

Months? you can plan Months ahead?????? 
Live for Today! that's my moto......

TPBM dreams of planning Months ahead.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2014)

No don't like to get too far ahead of myself...

TPBM thinks similarly....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 9, 2014)

except in the summer...have a couple specific projects that must be done before it gets cold/rainy/snowy

TPBM also has to do this..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm making plans for next June / July next year at the moment but that's just the the amount of time needed to organise things...

TPBM hasn't even got a plan for tomorrow...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 9, 2014)

Tomorrow?
Izzat the day after today?
No, I keep hoping that we will collide with the moon so I don't have to worry about that!
TPBM agrees!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2014)

well not just yet, i got lots of models still to build....

TPBM has a large stash as well...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2014)

Haven't got any...

TPBM thinks they have a larger stash than Wayne...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 10, 2014)

dont know, how long is your moustache wayne??? seriously tho...highly doubt it... if we are talking about models....other stuff perhaps.

TPBM likes to try to fix things themselves....maybe even things they shouldnt attempt to fix....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Not so much that I like to fix things myself, but I hate to pay someone else my hard earned money for something I can fix, or try to fix myself.

TPBM is also a cheapskate in this regard.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2014)

At times yes...

TPBM will always pay the right person to do the job right when it's outside their zone...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm thinking mine doesn't qualify as a Stash, more like a stack!

TPBM has a lagitimate Stash!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 11, 2014)

have had a stash and some form of beard for 40 years.....i did shave it once and scared the crap out of my wife.

and certain things ( things i really care enough not to experiment with...like my fathers watch ) i will pay whatever it costs to get it done right.

TPBM has some family heirlooms they cherish


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2014)

Couple of my great grandfathers WW2 stuff...

TPBM has more than their fair share of family heirlooms...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2014)

My fat belley is all I have to remember My family.

TPBM has more than that.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2014)

Got a few things as I mentioned but not a huge amount...

TPBM is going to be watching a lot of the World Cup over the next few weeks...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2014)

For the first time, yup.

TPBM has an interest in it as well.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2014)

Pshaw...............

TPBM is off it too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2014)

No, will watch when I can...

TPBM is having a Barbie today...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2014)

Not today, hopefully on Wednesday...

TPBM is looking forward to a summer of many BBQ's...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2014)

That will be nice, long way off though...

TPBM will see a hot summer real soon....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2014)

Hopefully...

TPBM has already had their hot summer...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 15, 2014)

Dunn and dusted.

TPBM is hot and heavy into GB22


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2014)

Nope, I'm hot and heavy in exams instead, much more fun ...

TPBM is having a relaxing time at the moment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2014)

Certainly, on the couch and forum...

TPBM is doing similar


----------



## N4521U (Jun 17, 2014)

Right this minute yes..................
otherwise............ not so

TPBM is doing better


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2014)

Well exams are fun...

TPBM reckons they are having more fun than me...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2014)

oh definitely...not doing exams for one thing...


TPBM is having a hot flush....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2014)

Nope, just enjoying the sun...

TPBM isn't enjoying the weather where they are...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 22, 2014)

no i am not. stuck indoors working. was off for a week and enjoyed the monsoons!

TPBM is good with their hands


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2014)

I do what I can...

TPBM uses their hands for the work...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2014)

Mainly rubbing my head trying to understand idiots.

TPBM understands this as well


----------



## N4521U (Jun 23, 2014)

I do, I yam the idjit, just ask my wife!

TPBM is a dancing queen.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 24, 2014)

not hardly....i have 2 left feet.

TPBM knows how to cut the rug like a pro


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2014)

Depends how many I've had to drink...

TPBM generally finds themselves in a similar situation...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 30, 2014)

if i am on a dance floor....there was a sufficient amount of alcohol to prompt me to do so.

TPBM has built a pine wood racer....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2014)

Not yet...

TPBM has done...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Nope not me...

TPBM is very close to having holidays.....like me!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 1, 2014)

yes if you can call it that....taking time off of work to ...go work on my camp.

TPBM finds time to kick back and relax


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2014)

Certainly try to...

TPBM tries and fails to find the time for relaxing...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm living the dream............ at least that's what my little woman tells everyone!

TPBM couldn't sleep last night either.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 1, 2014)

i did a fair amount of tossing and turning....

TPBM sleeps like a baby


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2014)

most of the time.....

TPBM sleeps irregular hours...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2014)

I sleep fairly regular depends when I need to be anywhere...

TPBM sleeps lightly...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2014)

Sometimes...

TPBM has been to the zoo recently


----------



## N4521U (Jul 3, 2014)

Not recently, but Annie teaches little critters, third graders!

TPBM has been to the Zoo.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2014)

Not recently...

TPBM goes often...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 3, 2014)

try to make it once or twice a year.

TPBM likes to go to museums


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah, try to go to them when travelling...

TPBM prefers more lively visitor attractions...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 4, 2014)

I used to go to the museum and aquarium in Golden Gate Park, SF. I would love to see the new one.

TPBM has been there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2014)

Nope, unfortunately not....

TPBM loves museums.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2014)

Won't say I love them but are fascinating places to visit.

TPBM has flown in a vintage aircraft recently...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM has...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 6, 2014)

i wish....tho probably could get a ride in an old cub or stinson if i really tried.

TPBM cant stand certain animals/critters ( i.e. snakes, cats, spiders )


----------



## N4521U (Jul 6, 2014)

In-laws!

TPBM has an aversion to them as well


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2014)

Doesn't everyone???

TPBM actually doesn't have an aversion to their in-laws...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 6, 2014)

Gotta at least try to love them!

TPBM has nightmares about living with their in-laws...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 6, 2014)

CommanderBounds said:


> Gotta at least try to love them!
> 
> TPBM has nightmares about living with their in-laws...


No in-laws, so I have dodged that bullet so far. 

TPBM is agoraphobic.


Wheels


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 7, 2014)

Whilst I suffer from bad anxiety sometimes I don't have agoraphobia thank goodness.

TPBM is looking up what agoraphobia is...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 7, 2014)

Yup
Agri- (veggie crops) Phobia- (doesn't like dirt)

TPBM falls asleep in the chair during the day, like I do.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2014)

Sometimes i wish I could....

TPBM don't sleep much....


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 7, 2014)

Insomniac is my middle name!

TPBM sleeps most of the day...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2014)

Can't afford to, doesn't mean I don't want to though...

TPBM has the opportunity to sleep most of the day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2014)

Nope, night time for me...

TPBM is going ski-ing tomorrow...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2014)

I wish...

TPBM actually is going skiing tomorrow...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 8, 2014)

nope just working on my camp.....

TPBM has lost a fingernail or toenail before.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2014)

Few times...

TPBM has never done it...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 10, 2014)

Done IT? That's a rather personal question.

TPBM Is in it over his head.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2014)

In what? 

TPBM hopes it doesn't stick to their shoes....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2014)

Stick what to my shoes???

TPBM knows...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Most likely the BS that sometimes fly's around here...

TPBM has been hit by some of it...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 11, 2014)

You mean like
"shot at, missed, sh!t at and hit" yes

TPBM has had the same experience.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2014)

Pretty much...

TPBM has had similar experiences...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2014)

No, I duck....

TPBM has an electric blanket on their bed...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM does though...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 13, 2014)

nope..but used to have a heated water bed.

TPBM has a water bed or has slept on one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't and I have not...

TPBM has done...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep, once upon a time...

TPBM does not find leaks in a water bed amusing...especially when they are in it!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 16, 2014)

no...i dont. but i never had one leak in all my years and am very thankful.

TPBM cuts their own hair


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 16, 2014)

Only when I felt creative with scissors at age 7.

TPBM Has no hair.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2014)

Still got it...

TPBM has already lost theirs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2014)

no fear of that....at the moment!

TPBM has curly hair...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2014)

Not overly...

TPBM keeps theirs closely cropped...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm like the Shaggy Dog amongst buzz cuts here in Oz....

TPBM is trying to get a loan for the Airfix 1/24 Typhoon.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2014)

Nah.... The Airfix Typhoon does not trip my trigger.

TPBM owns a 2-wheeled vehicle....

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2014)

Many years ago and have the tell tale scr up my right leg for a feemer break, and the x=rays with a big herkin pin inside the bone. 1968, the dark ages of femer repair. You do Meet the Nicest People on a Honda! In the Honda ward.

TPBM has the scars from 2 wheel riding as well.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 17, 2014)

If bicycles count then yes. People always ask what's with the scratch on my face...

TPBM Does not own a 2 wheel vehicle...


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 17, 2014)

3 two-wheeled
1 three-wheeled
1 four-wheeled

tpbm thinks I've got too many toys (I'm starting to think I do!)


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 18, 2014)

You may just have too many which means you should give one away and I think I know a person who could use one (definitely not implying me!)

TPBM would like a new toy also!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2014)

Always looking for a new toy...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep...but what>

TPBM will provide some suggestions....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2014)

Well all depends on the price point really...

TPBM has a price point in mind...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2014)

There's a cost involved!

TPBM has lost interest now...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 20, 2014)

nope...a bad habit of mine...never lose interest in toys.

TPBM would like one of these...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCWcUiBMD90_


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2014)

Who wouldn't???

TPBM doesn't want one...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 21, 2014)

I still want one even though I'm just 14, I haven't a pilot's license and I don't have glider training.

TPBM hates flying...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Not at all.

TPBM needs a break in the action (meaning a well deserved vacation).


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 21, 2014)

certainly do! been working harder on my days off than when i "am at work"....

TPBM has a huge "honey do" list...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2014)

Not massive...

TPBM's is getting longer by the day...


----------



## at6 (Jul 21, 2014)

Could TPBM help me to understand this seemingly incongruous thread? While humorous it feels bi-polar.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 22, 2014)

Nope, not me.

TPBM perhaps


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2014)

Best advice is just to go along with it all...

TPBM does just that...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 22, 2014)

wow...explain this thread. well 1) its like beer....you either like the taste of it or not. and if you do you drink it and if you dont you...well dont. 2) its a test bed for levity. you can ask about something you like, do, hate, etc., and see how it rebounds among the other participants. so you can find the answer to the age old question..."is it just me or..." 3) like a prisioner of war...everyone needs a little purpose and structure in their life...if even as a lark.....here it is. 4) everyone needs a little pythonesque silliness in their life....and here it is. that is it in a nut shell

TPBM thinks i have way over thought this ( i am going for the is it just me thing here )


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2014)

That is just going too far...

TPBM thinks although too far it sums up the thread perfectly...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2014)

It explains a lot...

TPBM enjoys the banter..


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2014)

Of course, else I wouldn't be here...

TPBM doesn't like the banter but sticks around anyway...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 27, 2014)

nope....do enjoy it.

TPBM learned how to so something new recently


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2014)

Did some medical procedures for the first time on a patient but had practised them before, so not new per se but new context...

TPBM tries to learn something new every year...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 28, 2014)

YHearly yes.
Like where my wife wants to keep the sugar, that was This year.
Next year, who knows.
Maybe how she makes my coffee?

TPBM is learning something now.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 28, 2014)

certainly am....the limits of my frustration.

TPBM is having a [email protected]!! buster of a day too...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2014)

Nope, on holiday at the moment so fairly relaxed...

TPBM is looking forward to their next holiday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2014)

just finished and want more.....

TPBM knows the feeling...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2014)

All to well...

TPBM dreads that feeling after every holiday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2014)

Mmmm....i do...

TPBM got sunburned today...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2014)

Not today, was trying not to drown...

TPBM is also getting wet at the moment...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 3, 2014)

i feel like i live in a rain forest....we are having torrential down pours. needless to say the dogs arent too thrilled.

TPBM is glad indoor plumbing was invented....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, especially in the winter...

TPBM likes all mod cons...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2014)

most certainly....

TPBM has a family member overseas at the moment...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep, have most of the time...

TPBM has family members all over the world...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2014)

Immediate family?
Wife is here, family................... left behind in the U.S.

TPBM is cooking today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2014)

Not me....

TPBM was late for work...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 6, 2014)

nope on time...but leaving early.

TPBM has a full weekend planned.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2014)

Should be pretty busy this weekend...

TPBM is looking forward to a quiet weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2014)

Well that will be the plan.....

TPBM knows how plans bite you in the @ss....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2014)

Almost every time...

TPBM has had a plan that hasn't bitten them in the ass...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 12, 2014)

blind squirrels do find nuts and on occasion i have a plan that....well goes according to plan

TPBM has things go right for them more often than not


----------



## N4521U (Aug 12, 2014)

Nope.............. the old and rotten shoulder. Under the knife tomorrow arvo.

TPBM has been there done that! and That could be just about anything.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 13, 2014)

done a lot but never gone under the knife...( and hope the trends continues )

TPBM has never had major surgery or injury


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2014)

Nope, had a couple of injuries and a few surgeries...

TPBM has been lucky enough not to have any...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2014)

nothing major thankfully...

TPBM is an accident waiting to happen....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2014)

For the most part no...

TPBM is definitely an accident waiting to happen...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 15, 2014)

put tools in my hands and, yes, there will be blood.

TPBM tends to inflict more than a few wounds on themselves


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Only.....a few....

TPBM thinks very carefully about using dangerous power tools..


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2014)

You betcha..... after running a radial-arm saw thru a fingernail.

TPBM speaks more than one language...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2014)

A few, Swedish, English, Scottish, Swettish, Obscene, Abusive....just to mention some of them...

TPBM can't decide what to have for dinner....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2014)

Not today...

TPBM always struggles to decide what to have for dinner...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 17, 2014)

I always try for food.
TPBM drinks his dinner.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Not normally...but sometimes...

TPBM is agolfing nut


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 17, 2014)

nope. never got interested in that sport.

TPBM love to boat, canoe, or kayak


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2014)

Certainly enjoy them from time to time...

TPBM prefers to stick to land based activities...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2014)

yep terra firma for me...

TPBM has some car troubles to deal with...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2014)

Not recently...

TPBM has been having a fair number of car problems recently...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 22, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhhhh geeeeeez, don't say that!!!!!

TPBM is having a good time in a hot rod!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2014)

Unfortunately not...

TPBM is...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 25, 2014)

nope...its half torn apart like all my other projects and not likely to get touched this year.

TPBM has things they will have to put off for another season


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2014)

Getting pretty good at putting things off, really should get past that...

TPBM always tries to get things done...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 26, 2014)

Haven't you heard........... The road to Hell is paved with good intentions.

TPBM has been there


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 27, 2014)

hell? yep everytime i walk through the doors at work. the road of good interntions....got several flat tires driving that.

TPBM has done a good deed that ended up biting them in the butt before


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2014)

Not one that I can remember anyway...

TPBM finds it happens to them fairly often when they do a good deed...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 27, 2014)

Nah, good deads are always repaid tenfold..............
oh wait, did one for my MIL......... you don't want to know the payback on That one...

TPBM is having fits finishing GB22!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh yeah! and then the wings will go on....then things get interesting...

TPBM just wants things to be easy....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2014)

Wouldn't that be nice...

TPBM is currently finding everything easy...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2014)

Nope....not everything....

TPBM has had Bacon today!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2014)

Not bacon, just parma ham and chorizo...

TPBM has bacon everyday...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 31, 2014)

nope but as much as possible

TPBM is sad to see the summer ending


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2014)

yet to come....

TPBM wants the cold weather to nick off!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2014)

Would be nice...

TPBM is also awaiting warmer weather...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 1, 2014)

i wish...the almanac says lots of snow in north america this dec and jan....oh boy cant wait 

TPBM doesnt want to think of snow


----------



## N4521U (Sep 1, 2014)

I think of it. Like one winter day at Yosemite after a foot of fresh. Annies favorite time there.
Don't think we will get any in Sydney tho, Summer commin on.

TPBM can't wait to shovel snow!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't think anyone has felt that way...

TPBM would rather just lie on a beach somewhere...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2014)

Better than shovelling snow....

TPBM agrees


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 3, 2014)

hell yes! any day...

TPBM loves to cool their toes in the surf and drink an ice cold beverage ( umbrella optional ) while being surrounded by skantily clad women...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2014)

Who wouldn't...

TPBM is one of the few who wouldn't...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 4, 2014)

bobbysocks said:


> hell yes! any day...
> 
> TPBM loves to cool their toes in the surf and drink an ice cold beverage ( umbrella optional ) while being surrounded by skantily clad women...



You can wake up now!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No Not me by a long shot.

TPBM is headed for that beach this weekend


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2014)

Well I would if I could...

TPBM would be heading in the opposite direction...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh no not me...

TPBM has not seen Dr Who


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2014)

Nope....

TPBM, is gonna show their car some TLC today, wash it, hoover it and so on....


----------



## N4521U (Sep 7, 2014)

Hoover it????? Is that some kinda slang?
It won't even start, too long in the sling and the alarm seems to run the battrie down.

TPBM is off to the salt mines.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM is...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 10, 2014)

yes but it is my Friday....yippee.

TPBM loves when their Friday arrives.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2014)

Everybody loves it when the weekend comes...

TPBM hates the weekend...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm not that surprised nobody hates the weekend...

TPBM thinks I'm crazy for talking to myself...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2014)

No at least you know what your talking about....right?

TPBM goes one better and hears voices....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2014)

That is something I don't hear, although I've met people who do...

TPBM doesn't have either of the above but still sees themselves as a bit crazy...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 23, 2014)

The voices afe whisteling to me......... more hisssing tho, 24/7

TPBM knows Mr Tinitis!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 23, 2014)

The voices afe whisteling to me......... more hisssing tho, 24/7

TPBM knows Mr Tinitis!


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 23, 2014)

yeah get visits from him on occasion....my wife blames it on me listening to loud rock and roll in the 60s and 70s

TPBM has fond memories of the 60s and 70s...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 23, 2014)

Peoples Park, Haight Ashbury, Sather Gate, Mario Savio, USN

TPBM knows where these are.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2014)

Eh???

TPBM will elaborate...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2014)

What...I don't even know what your talking about...

TPBM needs to turn the light on...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 25, 2014)

Light? What light?
TPBM doesn't know what it is either!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2014)

Not a clue...

TPBM actually does and will tell us...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 26, 2014)

Berkeley California, 1964-1969

TPBM may now know


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM will elaborate...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 28, 2014)

Can't elaborate............... I guess you had to be there.

TPBM has a secret.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2014)

Aye, I still remember Woodstock....

So does TPBM.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM can't remember it either...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, remember some tunes, inbetween the joints.... 

TPBM was a hippie back in the day....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2014)

Nope can't say that i was....

TPBM had a day they wish to forget....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2014)

That's right. Got bronchitus this weekend and am coughing my lungs out. Still had to be at work for some important matters, so I have been annoying my collegues all day.

TPBM thinks I should have stayed home.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2014)

Probably...

TPBM is in a better state than Marcel...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 30, 2014)

yep....not feeling too badly at all....and hope to keep it that way.

TPBM has performed on stage or been on TV


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2014)

Does 'Most Wanted' count? 

Nope, neither....

TPBM has had a pleasantly quiet day....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2014)

Was OK...

TPBM had a bad day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2014)

No...no bad days....

TPBM is watching the Lunar eclipse...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2014)

Didn't see it...

TPBM saw it...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, I did.....

TPBM has a 2-wheeled vehicle...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2014)

Yup, a bicycle. 

Tpbm thinks the word "bike" should only refer to engined ones.


----------



## at6 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep. Don't own any but TPBM probably does.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2014)

nope not me...

TPBM has a selection to choose from....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope only a car...

TPBM also only has a car...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2014)

yep....

TPBM has enough to run a car yard...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2014)

Not me.

TPBM takes lots of photo's of Military aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2014)

When the opportunity arises...

TPBM hasn't managed to take any...


----------



## at6 (Oct 18, 2014)

That's because TPBM ripped a big nasty in the seat next to me.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2014)

Well what can I say...

TPBM tries to take pictures as often as they can...


----------



## at6 (Oct 20, 2014)

But then TPBM keeps getting the back of their head in front of the lens.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2014)

No not so far....

TPBM has a swimming pool in the back yard...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)

Sorry....don't....

TPBM is blind in one eye...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2014)

Not yet...

TPBM can see perfectly from both eyes...


----------



## at6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Only when when wearing my glasses. TPBM has a glass eye.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2014)

Nope still both mine....

TPBM has reached the age of glasses...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 22, 2014)

reached..past and got it all fixed and started all over again.

TPBM has or had cataracts


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2014)

Not yet...

TPBM has had trouble with their eyes for a while...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2014)

wouldn't say trouble just gettin older....

TPBM sees well in the dark...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2014)

For the moment...

TPBM struggles with their night vision...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2014)

sometimes.....

TPBM has been over the border recently...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2014)

Not recently, been a couple of weeks since I left the country...

TPBM does it weekly...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2014)

Since I declared my own country, (The republic of Meatloaf), I cross the border every day.
TPBM wants to join me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2014)

Too far away man...

TPBM is closer and will join the fun.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm a little closer but not by much...

TPBM is close enough to visit...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 26, 2014)

nope. but may follow his lead and secede from the rest of the country....

TPBM wil be happy when election day is over!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2014)

Happy when any election day is over...

TPBM really likes politicians...


----------



## at6 (Oct 27, 2014)

Only for breakfast with bacon. Never too much pork and those pigs have plenty. TPBM is a politician.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nope, I have too many morals.




at6 said:


> Never too much pork and those pigs have plenty.



TPBM thinks the above statement is an insult to all the real pigs in the world.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2014)

I am thinking it was directed at Me!

TPBM may be under the misguided impression it is Him!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2014)

I am thinking it was directed at Me!

TPBM may be under the misguided impression it is Him!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2014)

Perhaps...

TPBM thinks the double post just makes Bill sound even more paranoid...


----------



## at6 (Oct 27, 2014)

If so, I'm equally paranoid. TPBM has discovered a cure for paranoia.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2014)

There are various anti-psychotics you can take for it...

TPBM would rather not medicate for it...


----------



## at6 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mine is a healthy paranoia. TPBM wears a tin foil helmet to keep big brother from reading his thoughts.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2014)

I just keep a clear mind....it's easier...

TPBM lives in an earthquake zone


----------



## N4521U (Oct 29, 2014)

Used to. I remember the Lome Prietta in S.F. many years ago. Flew along the Oakland hills that night, the whole of the Bay Area was black. Not many lights at all.

TPBM is the one who still lives in earthquake country.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM does actually live in an earthquake area...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 12, 2014)

not as prevelant as california but there is a fault in the eastern us. every blue moon or so we will get a shake....low magnitude but enough to have you say WTF was that?

TPBM likes to play pool ( billiards )


----------



## N4521U (Nov 12, 2014)

used to, still have my two piece stick made by an old timer in Oakland. Made it look like one off the rack! Camo if you like.

TPBM used to play for cash as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2014)

Not me...would loose too much..!

TPBM earns some money playing cards...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM plays a bit of poker...


----------



## at6 (Nov 15, 2014)

Tried to but lost my a$$ to many times. TPBM likes puppies.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2014)

Who doesn't like puppies???

TPBM doesn't...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 16, 2014)

Bite your tongue.......

TPBM has more than one pup.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't have any at the moment...

TPBM has one at the moment...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 17, 2014)

down to 2 dogs now...had 3 up until last spring. had to put one down.

TPBM has had the unpleasant experience of having to put a pet "to sleep"


----------



## N4521U (Nov 17, 2014)

I had the help of family on this one. 
Left my dog, of 7 years, with my family on going into Navy boot camp.
On leave I came "home" and no Spot?????
"Oh... he died of gangreen!!!!!! Now how the H3ll does a pet die of gangreen?????

TPBM watches "Man finds food" and slivates!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2014)

Occasionally...

TPBM just feels sick watching the amount of food consumed...


----------



## at6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Then I help to eat it . TPBM does too.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 18, 2014)

I wish. Can't get food like that here in Oz!

TPBM is moving right along on GB24


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2014)

Not just yet....gotta finish the other one!

TPBM has plenty on their plate too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 18, 2014)

certainly do but can see light at the end of the tunnel...

TPBM hates when daylight savings time comes and its dark early


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2014)

Almost used to going to placement in the dark and coming back in the dark now...

TPBM will never get used to the winter and working through the daytime and rarely seeing it...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 24, 2014)

get to see it when before i go to work....work evenings and that suits me fine.

TPBM likes to fly kites...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't not like to fly kites I just don't fly kites...

TPBM much prefers to fly other things rather than kites...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2014)

That is certainly preferred...

TPBM is shovelling large amounts of snow...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 25, 2014)

not yet....but can now guarentee its going to be a mild winter... because i fixed my snowblower and have it ready to go

TPBM has lots of powered equipment...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2014)

Nope, sure don't. Just got done with a 17.5 mile mountain bike ride. Feeling great!
TPBM is going biking tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2014)

No, will be in the hospital just like every other day...

TPBM has more exciting plans...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 3, 2014)

rum and pizza for the immediate future after that...who knows.

TPBM is into amateur radio...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2014)

Nope...not me....

TPBM is watching the sun set...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2014)

Haven't seen the sunset or rise in the last couple of weeks, been in the hospital in the dark and leaving in the dark...

TPBM makes a point of watching the sunset whenever possible...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

When I get the chance...

TPBM is a lucky [email protected] and gets to ride in WW2 aircraft...


----------



## at6 (Dec 6, 2014)

Got an hour in the AT-6 when I turned 50 back in 2000. TPBM owns a warbird.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2014)

I wish...

TPBM actually does own one...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2014)

I Wish too!!

TPBM doesn't own one but gets up close and personal regularly...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM does get to be around them regularly...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2014)

Whenever I like at HARS
T-6, Vampires (2), Canberra, F-111, C-47, DC-4, Cat, P2V's (2), S2F, Aussie Sabre, Connie, couple of Caribous, 2 Neptunes, BF-108 and a P-47 or two under resto.....

BTW, I gotta go and re-paint, by hand, ROYAL AUSTRALIAN AIR FORCE down the upper side of the C-47 one day. We did new roundels on the wings a while back, I just made the patterns, the guys did the painting. Sorry for going on about them.

TPBM is a Ramp Tramp like I was at one time.......... hangs out at airports and make a pest of himself.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 7, 2014)

hang out at the airport( my hangar ) but behave and keep to myself.

TPBM has a collection of sports cards...baseball, hockey, etc.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2014)

sorry...no...

TPBM has Sports cards worth Big money...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2014)

Nope, don't have any...

TPBM has some sports cards but is unsure of their worth...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 9, 2014)

nope...not cards worth any money.

TPBM has an autograph(s) of someone famous.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM has quite a few...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 9, 2014)

Only one, Doolittle in a Tokyo raid book, and a letter. Oh and a photograph snapshot with a couple of other people.

TPBM has a better collection


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2014)

Nope...

TPBM has a large collection...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 10, 2014)

nope just a couple.

TPBM knows what Mods and Rockers were.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2014)

Know of them, missed the era somewhat though...

TPBM was either a Mod or a Rocker...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2014)

Nah.....

TPBM is ending the week on a high...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2014)

Hardly, exams next week...

TPBM has a more cheery note than that...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 13, 2014)

nope getting into my busy season.

TPBM knows primative skills...fire making ( no matches or lighters...etc), shelter building...etc.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2014)

Went through the Scouts so hopefully can still do it...

TPBM has the skills as well but doesn't use them much...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Surely.

TPBM would rather have a bottle-in-front-of-me than a frontal lobotomy?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2014)

Who in their right mind would opt for a lobotomy...

TPBM would...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 18, 2014)

think i will pass.

TPBM has yet to start christmas shopping


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2014)

Have done absolutely none as of yet...

TPBM is more organised than me...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 22, 2014)

guess i am...

TPBM is happy that they get to see all of their family over the holidays


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2014)

Indeed, first time in a while...

TPBM is also enjoying seeing their family over the holidays...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2014)

Been there done that! :d

TPBM had Waaaaay too much to eat during the Christmas festivities...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2014)

Didn't eat overly much but did perhaps have a few too many...

TPBM was both well satiated and well lubricated over Christmas...


----------



## A4K (Dec 27, 2014)

Nothing more than usual.

TPBM is enjoying a week off work...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2014)

Indeed...

TPBM has enjoyed this week off work and is looking forward to next week off work as well...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 28, 2014)

nope working them both....its my busy time of the year and today is going to get nasty

TPBM is also very busy this time of the year with work


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes very Busy, but interrupting it with a week off!

TPBM is jealous....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2014)

On vacation for another week so not really...

TPBM has big plans for new year...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 29, 2014)

nope...may go out or just stay in.

TPBM doesnt go all out celebrating new years


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2014)

Usually do to some extent...

TPBM is planning a quiet new years...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, staying home with SWMBO 

TPBM is on the quiet night in list...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 31, 2014)

most likely....

TPBM makes new year's resolutions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2014)

Yup, don't do the stupid things I did in the prior year.

TPBM has more exciting plans


----------



## A4K (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes and no - ALOT to do, in many respects - need to try and concentrate on one thing at a time..!

TPBM has very definite aims for what they want to achieve in 2015...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 31, 2014)

YES...get my frikken plane in the air!

TPBM has a project they want to finish in 2015


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2015)

Nothing at the moment...

TPBM has a couple of jobs that are planned for this year...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah, more models!

TPBM is having some terrible weather....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 5, 2015)

not until today....cold as Billy B Jabers.

TPBM is thinking about buying some new tool(s)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM has recently got some new tools...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2015)

Nope here too...

TPBM has a really large family....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 6, 2015)

3 kids but all out of the house....and i have only 2 sisters

TPBM was an only child


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2015)

Nope got 2 brothers...

TPBM was actually an only child...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope first of 4

TPBM has a BIG family...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 13, 2015)

It is growing, thru no fault of my own. My two haven't figured out what causes babies yet...... you'd think after five! I didn't think thye were That slow.

TPBM Is an only child.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2015)

asked and answered...

TPBM sometimes wishes they were an only child...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2015)

Would ease some of the brotherly tensions but that is part of the joy of it all anyway...

TPBM would rather be from a big family...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 14, 2015)

nope happy with the mid size one i came from.

TPBM has very nice handwritting...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2015)

So I've been told, at least in the hospital notes...

TPBM has awful handwriting...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2015)

Nope been told I do a fair job...

TPBM owns a fountain pen...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2015)

I do...

TPBM has no need for pens...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 18, 2015)

nope...use them more than pencils

TPBM used mechanical pencils mostly...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2015)

Only use mechanical ones...

TPBM prefers normal pencils...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2015)

Either one will do me...depends on the use...

TPBM lives in the mountains...


----------



## at6 (Jan 19, 2015)

I live near mountains. TPBM climbs mountains


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2015)

On occasion...

TPBM prefers to remain off the mountain tops...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 19, 2015)

if i have to use an ice axe and ropes...not where i want to be.

TPBM is a rock climber


----------



## N4521U (Jan 19, 2015)

Nah, ice is crushed in a Margareeetah!

TPBM has been to Boston and had the Man Finds Food, Aussie lamb shank pie!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2015)

Nope and nope....

TPBM hasn't been been to the U.S.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2015)

I have but not for many years...

TPBM has been to the USA recently...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 20, 2015)

so recent that i am there now....lol

TPBM gets to travel often


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2015)

No...don't go far....

TPBM will go far his year.....to where?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2015)

Going to New Zealand in 5 months time and coming back via the South Sea Isles and the States...

TPBM isn't travelling this year...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 21, 2015)

nope...just booked our summer vacation....sun, sand, rum, and girls in bikinis...

TPBM thinks that is a good combination


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep if you can get away with it...

TPBM has been watching the Asian cup soccer...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2015)

Nope, soccer holds no great interest for me...

TPBM prefers other sports as well...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 25, 2015)

i used to think base ball was boring but find i do like to go to the games...

TPBM prefers full contact sports.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2015)

Normally...

TPBM has to shovel snow today..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM has had to do it a lot over the last few weeks...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2015)

Not down here mate!

TPBM has enjoyed their Australia day holiday today!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 26, 2015)

nope was shovelling snow....

TPBM was wishing it was a holiday


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep!

TPBM also wishes there was a holiday named "I can't take much more crap today Day". Holiday can be taken on any day that you choose, when you just can't take much more crap.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2015)

That would be nice...

TPBM would like everyday to be like that...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 27, 2015)

not every day but once or twice a week would work.

TPBM is thankful snowblowers were invented!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes I am, and am even more thankful that I have not had to use mine much this Winter.

TPBM thinks I just jinxed myself with that statement and will have a huge snowstorm dump a pile of smow in my driveway in the near future.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2015)

No doubt...

TPBM is also dreading an upcoming snowstorm...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

Not down here....

TPBM wants some nice warm weather...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2015)

Would be nice, had enough of the cold and rain we've been having...

TPBM would rather have some nice cold weather...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 1, 2015)

will never turn down warm weather

TPBM has brewed their own beer or made wine


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2015)

Tried brewing although somewhat unsuccessfully...

TPBM had more success...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2015)

No, my Father used to do ok out of it though..

TPBM has a full moon coming up tonight...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2015)

I do indeed...

TPBM has a new moon tonight...


----------



## at6 (Feb 2, 2015)

Only if the police don't come by while I moon. TPBM would like to join me for a double moon.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 2, 2015)

a bit too cold here to do that....

TPBM has a few tv series that they watch and are anxioulsy waiting for the new season to begin..


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2015)

Well...the second half...The Walking Dead..

TPBM isn't into the Zombie apocalypse....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2015)

Is anyone???

TPBM is eagerly waiting for it to happen...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 3, 2015)

i will pass on it becoming a reality but do like the sci-fy aspect.

TPBM loves sci-fy


----------



## at6 (Feb 4, 2015)

Waiting for the new season of Survivor and Amazing Race to start. TPBM likes those series too.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2015)

Can't say that I do...

TPBM is waiting for more comedy shows to watch...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 4, 2015)

love good comedy but it seems the stuff on TV today is either too juvenile or stupid

TPBM isnt a comedy fan


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't mind good comedy...

TPBM prefers more serious themes..


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2015)

Depends on my mood really...

TPBM varies what they watch on how they feel as well...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't hax Fox which I refuse to Pay for. I am reduced to Free TV. Here in Oz free TV is just crap. Plus....... nothing is as it is scheduled. Starts 5 minutes late, ends ten minutes late! Most of what I watch is ABC, PBS.......

TPBM is in a TV limbo as well.


----------



## at6 (Feb 6, 2015)

Only until Survivor and Amazing Race start new seasons. TPBM just kissed a hippocroccofrog.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2015)

Thankfully not...

TPBM has seen a hippocroccofrog recently...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 8, 2015)

could have...what was she wearing? ( might had some rum over the weekend )

TPBM doesnt get hang overs


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2015)

Didn't for a while but they then started with a vengeance...

TPBM doesn't drink therefore doesn't get hangovers...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't do what now...???
TPBM is confused as well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2015)

What?

TPBM is confused all the time so doesn't make much difference what is going on...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 10, 2015)

pretty much my natural state...confusion ( that is my excuse and i am sticking to it )

TPBM is extremely organized.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2015)

On the odd occasion...

TPBM much prefers the excitement of being disorganised and therefore not knowing what might happen...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 10, 2015)

I am somewhat organized but not quite organized.

TPBM doesn't know what "being organized" means....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm organised in a disorganised sort of way.....i think...

TPBM is off hiking this coming weekend...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 11, 2015)

nope daughter is coming to town on her way to new york.

TPBM likes to watch dog shows


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2015)

Not really...

TPBM goes to many dog shows...


----------



## at6 (Feb 12, 2015)

Never been to one but do like to watch.TPBM could be a dog.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2015)

Wouldn't be a bad life with the right owners...

TPBM would rather just be a human...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)

I think that would be best....

TPBM thinks differently cause they like peeing in weird places...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2015)

Umm, no...

TPBM thinks this thread has taken a turn for the worse...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2015)

It's quite possible, has Jan been here lately...

TPBM thinks Jan is the most likely candidate...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 15, 2015)

wholeheartedly agree....

TPBM is jan


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2015)

Thankfully not...

TPBM is...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2015)

I didn't do it!

Neither did TPBM, or so they like to think anyway..


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 15, 2015)

depends what i win if i did...

TPBM wins things constantly..


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2015)

I bl**dy wish!

TPBM can't wait for spring....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2015)

Spring what...

TPBM just wants fine sunny weather all year round....


----------



## at6 (Feb 16, 2015)

Been having that around here. Gets boring after a while. TPBM would like rain all year round.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 16, 2015)

no way.....

TPBM likes canoeing, rafting, kayaking...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yip...

TPBM has a 'honey do list', as long as his arm...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2015)

My to do list is getting longer by the day...

TPBM is trying and failing to shorten theirs...


----------



## at6 (Feb 16, 2015)

Its never ending. Like me, TPBM would like to give up and go fishing.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 16, 2015)

as long as its someplace warm..

TPBM likes to ice fish...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 16, 2015)

Sounds fun to me!

TPBM Enjoys the cold...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2015)

Occasionally...

TPBM prefers the hot...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 17, 2015)

certainly do as long as sun, surf, sand, rum, and girls in bikinis are around...

TPBM has never been to the ocean


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 17, 2015)

I love me a good old beach day!

TPBM prefers to be far inland away from the beaches...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2015)

Can happily do either...

TPBM doesn't really care where they end up as long as it is the middle of nowhere...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 22, 2015)

solitude is therapeutic on occasion

TPBM isnt very social in public


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2015)

Can be both sociable and not depends on when and where...

TPBM just tries to get on with life without doing much about the things around them...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2015)

Actually yes...it's easier that way...

TPBM ignores most things in the hope they go away...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2015)

Certainly do it with some things...

TPBM does it with everything...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2015)

I wish....

TPBM is sitting near a warm log fire...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 24, 2015)

nope, a cold chair in my office

TPBM loves to sit by fires


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup, but at the moment the heat is out in the house and waiting on the repairman. Sitting by a little electric heater instead working on my Mk. IA Mustang and drinking coffee.

TPBM is wanting to go fishing.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2015)

Fancy doing quite a few things at the moment but fishing isn't one of them...

TPBM just wants to get on with modelling...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 24, 2015)

I would like to, but I have become stymied................ I can't seem to get on with anuthing since not being able to finish my float plane.

TPBM is crackin on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh yes i am....

TPBM is glad to see Bill is back on deck!


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 25, 2015)

always good to see people return

TPBM likes to carve or whittle wood or soap


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2015)

Not overly...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2015)

Can't say I've tried that...

TPBM is going bush this weekend...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2015)

Not this weekend...

TPBM has big plans this weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2015)

No not really...

TPBM is enjoying the Cricket down under....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2015)

Not really, England have been ****...

TPBM is enjoying it more...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 1, 2015)

cant say i do.

TPBM spent quality time with someone special this weekend


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2015)

Not this weekend...

TPBM did...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2015)

Does the Missus count....

TPBM is not enjoying the cold weather in there part of the world...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 2, 2015)

it is cold and i am not enjoying it!

TPBM is a goal oriented kind of person


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2015)

In terms of space and time typically yes but I have my lapses...

TPBM has a very poor sense of direction...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2015)

I think I have a pretty good sense of direction....

TPBM bumps into things....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM falls over a lot...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope!

TPBM called themself a Muppet today......you there Jan...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 4, 2015)

nope...not jan...and didnt call myself a muppet.

TPBM used to watch "The Muppets" ( jim Henson ) with thier kids...or by themselves


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2015)

Seen it occasionally...

TPBM was an avid watcher of 'The Muppets'...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2015)

No only jan, when he escapes his room....

TPBM has nice calm and still conditions outside at the moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2015)

For the most part...

TPBM has snow...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2015)

Not down here.....

TPBM has thier Snow shovel at the ready....


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 8, 2015)

it is sitting quietly, thank god, on the porch. going up to 40+ degrees (F) for a few days....snow is melting.

TPBM is thankful spring is at hand


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2015)

Yep, getting tired of the cold and the rain...

TPBM is glad there is some warmer weather on the way as well...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm the kind of person who looks forward to the Cold when it's Hot and vice versa.

TPBM doesn't care about the weather...


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh, no, I most definitely do (at the moment at least) Need more rain so we can have pyro's at the airshow!

TPBM thinks pyrotechnics are essential for a good airshow


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2015)

has it's pace alright!

TPBM just wants to see aircraft at an airshow without distractions...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 9, 2015)

one show i was at long ago had a mock german truck that a 51 straffed and it blew up ( with pyros )...thought that was cool

TPBM likes the displays and merchandise at the shows


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 9, 2015)

That's the exact reason I don't bring my fully loaded wallet to airshows 

TPBM Just likes to watch airshow clips on youtube instead...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2015)

The displays are generally pretty good, the merchandise I can take or leave for the most part...

TPBM always ends up buying lots of stuff at airshows...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2015)

Not really, but if there is something worth having...

TPBM has nightmares now and then....


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 10, 2015)

yes now....and its called employees!!!

TPBM thinks people make too much ado about small things.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2015)

A surprising amount of the time...

TPBM does it a lot themselves...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2015)

Nope, move on life is short...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2015)

Yep...

TPBM has far better things to worry about...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2015)

Try not to worry about anything...

TPBM visits the airport regularly to watch takeoffs and landings..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

Not me....

TPBM is in the cold part of the world....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 15, 2015)

Sydney????? I wish...............

TPBM is recoiling from a hurricane.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2015)

Not at this moment, just the incessant rain...

TPBM has sunshine at the moment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2015)

Yep! 

TPBM is looking for the opportunity of a job change...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 16, 2015)

if the right opportunity presents itself.

TPBM changes jobs every 5 years ( the average according to a couple reports )


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2015)

Got to finish the degree first...

TPBM has changed job every 5 years...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2015)

No same one for 30+ years...

TPBM has been at there job longer....


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 17, 2015)

going on 13 with this one but would bail out for the right opportunity.

TPBM has an old nintendo or sega console stashed somewhere in their house


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2015)

Just an old playstation...

TPBM has more than 1 old console lying around the house...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2015)

PS2 and Wii

TPBM will share their favorite game.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry, I stay away from that stuff....

TPBM doesnt wish to be involved either...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2015)

Play the odd game from time to time...

TPBM whiles away the time another way...


----------



## at6 (Mar 18, 2015)

I like to build paper models as well as plastic ones. TPBM designs paper models.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2015)

Nope.....

TPBM is dining out today...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2015)

Not today...

TPBM has plans to dine out over the weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2015)

Not at the moment...

TPBM didn't get to see the eclipse on the other side of the world...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2015)

Saw it, wasn't that impressed at least in Swansea...

TPBM was impressed with the pictures that are circulating on the internet of the eclipse...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2015)

With some, aye....

TPBM has heard about Brown's Tank....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2015)

Not sure I have...

TPBM will explain it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2015)

Brown's Tank is what's now known as Walton in West Virginia...

_Walton is an unincorporated community in Roane County, West Virginia, United States. Walton is located on U.S. Route 119 11.5 miles (18.5 km) south-southwest of Spencer._

TPBM has about the Matewan Massacre....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2015)

Nope....

TPBM will explain....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Battle of Matewan*

The Battle of Matewan (also known as the Matewan Massacre) was a shootout in the town of Matewan, West Virginia in Mingo County on May 19, 1920 between local miners and the Baldwin-Felts Detective Agency.

A contingent of the Baldwin-Felts Detective Agency arrived on the no. 29 morning train in order to evict families that had been living at the Stone Mountain Coal Camp just on the outskirts of town. The detectives carried out several evictions before they ate dinner at the Urias Hotel and, upon finishing, they walked to the train depot to catch the five o'clock train back to Bluefield, West Virginia. This is when Matewan Chief of Police Sid Hatfield intervened on behalf of the evicted families. Hatfield, a native of the Tug River Valley, was a supporter of the miners' attempts to organize the UMWA in the southern coalfields of West Virginia. While the detectives made their way to the train depot, they were intercepted by Hatfield, who claimed to have arrest warrants from the Mingo County sheriff. Detective Albert Felts and his brother Lee Felts then produced his own warrant for Sid Hatfield's arrest. Upon inspection, Matewan mayor Cabell Testerman claimed it was fraudulent. Unbeknownst to the detectives, they had been surrounded by armed miners, who watched intently from the windows, doorways, and roofs of the businesses that lined Mate Street. Stories vary as to who actually fired the first shot; only unconfirmed rumors exist. Thus, on the porch of the Chambers Hardware Store, began the clash that became known as the Matewan Massacre, or the Battle of Matewan. The ensuing gun battle left seven detectives and three townspeople dead, including the Felts brothers and Testerman. The battle was hailed by miners and working class members for the number of casualties inflicted on the Baldwin-Felts detectives. This tragedy, along with events such as the Ludlow Massacre in Colorado six years earlier, marked an important turning point in the battle for miners' rights.


*History*

At the time, the United Mine Workers of America had just elected John L. Lewis as their president. During this period, miners worked long hours in unsafe and dismal working conditions, while being paid low wages. Adding to the hardship was the use of company scrip by the Stone Mountain Coal Company, because the scrip could only be used for those goods the company sold through their company stores, thus the miners did not have actual money that could be used elsewhere. A few months before the battle at Matewan, union miners in other parts of the country went on strike, receiving a full 27 percent pay increase for their efforts. Lewis recognized that the area was ripe for change, and planned to organize the coal fields of southern Appalachia. The union sent its top organizers, including the famous Mary Harris "Mother" Jones. Roughly 3000 men signed the union's roster in the Spring of 1920. They signed their union cards at the community church, something that they knew could cost them their jobs, and in many cases their homes. The coal companies controlled many aspects of the miners' lives. Stone Mountain Coal Corporation fought back with mass firings, harassment, and evictions.

*The Town of Matewan*

Matewan, founded in 1895, was a small independent town with only a few elected officials. The mayor at the time was Cabell Testerman, and the chief of police was Sid Hatfield. Both refused to succumb to the company's plans, and sided with the miners. In turn, the Stone Mountain Coal Corporation hired their own enforcers, the Baldwin-Felts Detective Agency, dubbed the "Baldwin Thugs" by the miners. The coal operators hired them to evict the miners and their families from the company owned houses. As a result, hundreds of miner families spent that spring in tents.

*The Battle of Matewan*

On the day of the fight, a group of the Baldwin-Felts enforcers arrived to evict families living at the mountain coal camp, just outside of Matewan. The sheriff and his deputy, Fred Burgraff, sensed trouble and met the Baldwin-Felts detectives at the train station. News of the evictions soon spread around the town. When Sid Hatfield approached Mr. Felts, Mr. Felts served a warrant on Sid Hatfield, which had been issued by Squire R. M. Stafford, a Justice of the Peace of Magnolia District, Mingo County, West Virginia, for the arrest of Sid Hatfield, Bas Ball, Tony Webb and others, which warrant was directed to Albert C. Felts for execution. The warrant turned out to be fraudulent. Burgraff's son reports that the detectives had sub-machine guns with them in their suitcases. Sid Hatfield, Fred Burgraff, and Mayor Cabell Testerman met with the detectives on the porch of the Chambers Hardware Store. It is still unknown whether it was Hatfield or the leading detective, Albert Felts, that shot Mayor Testerman first, though what followed was Sid Hatfield shooting Albert Felts. Later Thomas Felts (brother of Albert and Lee Felts who died in the battle) and the Baldwin-Felts spy Charles Lively spread rumors that Sid shot Mayor Testerman because he had feelings for his wife. The rumors were never confirmed, although he did marry her after Mayor Testerman's death. After the detective and mayor fell wounded, Sid kept firing, but Felts escaped. He took shelter in the Matewan Post Office, and Hatfield eventually found him there and shot him. When the shooting finally stopped, the townspeople came out, many wounded. There were casualties on both sides. Seven Baldwin-Felts Detectives were killed, including brothers Albert and Lee Felts. One more detective had been wounded. Two miners were killed, Bob Mullins, who had just been fired for joining the union, and Tot Tinsley, an unarmed bystander. The wounded mayor was dying, and four other bystanders had been wounded.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Aftermath*

Governor John J. Cornwell ordered the state police force to take control of Matewan. Hatfield and his men cooperated, and stacked their arms inside the hardware store. The miners, encouraged by their success in getting the Baldwin-Felts detectives out of Matewan, improved their efforts to organize. On July 1 the miners' union went on another strike, and widespread violence erupted. Railroad cars were blown up, and strikers were beaten and left to die by the side of the road. Tom Felts, the last remaining Felts brother, planned on avenging his brothers' deaths by sending undercover operatives to collect evidence to convict Sid Hatfield and his men. When the charges against Hatfield, and 22 other people, for the murder of Albert Felts were dismissed, Baldwin-Felts detectives assassinated Hatfield and his deputy Ed Chambers on August 1, 1921, on the steps of the McDowell County Courthouse located in Welch, West Virginia. Of those defendants whose charges were not dismissed, all were acquitted. Less than a month later, miners from the state gathered in Charleston. They were even more determined to organize the southern coal fields, and began the march to Logan County. Thousands of miners joined them along the way, culminating in what was to become known as the Battle of Blair Mountain. The Matewan Historic District was added to the National Register of Historic Places on April 27, 1993.

_TPBM is glad that he's not a miner..._


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 23, 2015)

yes i am.....after watching news casts over the years about cave-ins and trapped miners.

TPBM remembers the quecreek cave-in and rescue


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2015)

Can't say that i can...

TPBM yet again will need to explain...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 24, 2015)

was a cave-in where they drilled a hole down to the miners and brought all 9 of them out in a capsule.

The Story of the Quecreek Mine Miracle Rescue

TPBM is clastrophobic


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2015)

Haven't been in that position to gauge....

TPBM has and didn't like it at all!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 25, 2015)

not clastrophobic but still not keen on being in that situation.

TPBM is starting to gear up for an upcoming event.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope, just lining up things for my elective in the summer...

TPBM has a number of events lined up...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2015)

Doing as little as possible will suit me....

TPBM is a vegetarian...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 29, 2015)

no way. more of a carnivore and a vegan.

TPBM cannot go without a healthy serving of meat.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2015)

Very true...

TPBM prefers the vegetables...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2015)

Like both please, a nice, big, juicy, steak, wrapped in bacon with a bit of rabbit chew....

TPBM has heard the expression _the devil's paintbrush_ and will explain...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 30, 2015)

never have...

TPBM will explain it...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2015)

Not a clue...

TPBM will explain it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2015)

_The Devil's Paintbrush_ was one of the nicknames for the Maxim machine gun...

TPBM has heard about Angstrom...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2015)

Who?

TPBm wants to know more...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 31, 2015)

most certainly do

TPBM will satisfy our curiosity ( and laziness for not googling it ourselves...lol)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2015)

The link is in the name, thought that you lot noticed that, it'll take you to the Wikipedia....

TPBM can't believe that they missed that....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2015)

Not really sometimes I just don't click on links...

TPBM always clicks on links...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2015)

No always wary....and if Jan had something to do with it then...anything could happen....might even trigger his cell door opening and then we are in for it...

TPBM thinks it could be a Jan trick too...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2015)

That he does indeed...

TPBM don't see what the problem either....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2015)

That I do not....

TPBM will click on the link....


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 1, 2015)

now i am afraid to click the link....it might be a some commie plot.

TPBM is having the same reservations


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm more having reservations about Jan answering himself 3 times in a row...

TPBM thinks Jan needs a psych assessment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2015)

Seems that you may be right Hugh....

TPBM will be Jan, and submitting himself for an appointment...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM is Jan and will submit to examination...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

Ah...No..

TPBM thinks Jan has slipped under the radar again...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2015)

Seemingly so...

TPBM is Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2015)

D*mn! _How_ did you know that!  

TPBM would love to, like me, travel to the Easter Island...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2015)

Would be nice...

TPBM has been already...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2015)

Nope....

TPBM got caught in the rain today...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2015)

No, had a lovely sunny day...

TPBM had some snow today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2015)

don't have that stuff down here....

TPBM , has way too much of it up there on the other side...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2015)

Not at the moment...

TPBM much prefers the delights of summer...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 7, 2015)

most certainly....sunny days, warm long nights, and women wearing less clothing....what is not to love

TPBM prefers another season to summer


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2015)

Nope, Summer for me thanks....

TPBM likes to spend plenty of time at the beach.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2015)

only if there's a bar....

TPBM agrees...


----------



## at6 (Apr 8, 2015)

That and undressed women on the beach. TPBM goes to clothing optional beaches.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 8, 2015)

not happening. but some plases in the islands and central america do allow women to go topless.

TPBM has been to a topless beach.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2015)

Well ...

TPBM sticks to other beaches...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2015)

not really a beach goer....

TPBM isn't a fan of the sand either..


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2015)

Not a huge fan of sand but do like the beach...

TPBM prefers the mountains...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 14, 2015)

do spend a lot of time in them....we have a family vacation home in the local ones.

TPBM also has a family vacation home


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2015)

No Don't have one of those...

TPBM has a radio controlled boat...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 15, 2015)

nope only a cheesey little rc toy helicoper

TPBM is into RC big time


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Just getting back into the hobby. Just joined the local RC flying club last week and am getting the trainer ready for flight.
Got a few kits sitting on deck for putting together over the winter months as well.

TPBM is getting hard by springtime allergies.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 15, 2015)

not too bad. i finally gave in and went to an allergist. now i give myself shots once a week and am coping way better.

TPBM is too squeamish to give themself shots


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2015)

Stick enough needles in other people to not worry about doing it to myself...

TPBM is squeamish in general...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah...F**K them needles...

TPBM isn't around when needles are present either...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2015)

Have been stuck with so many needles at the Doctors office and in the Hospital it just doesn't bother me anymore. I always with the nurse good luck when trying to take blood samples in my arm though. Most times it takes at least two attempts and a little prodding around to find a vein.

TPBM is feeling a bit woozy out after reading that.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2015)

Considering that I'm usually the one sticking the needles in to take blood (though mostly get it first time)...

TPBM still doesn't want needles anywhere near them...


----------



## at6 (Apr 17, 2015)

Never liked needles and never will. TPBM is being eaten up by mosquitos.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope, too cold here at the moment for them to be out...

TPBM has a bug swarming problem...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2015)

Not yet, still too cold...

TPBM has one all year round...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 19, 2015)

F"n stink bugs! SOBs wont die no matter how cold it gets.

TPBM is all to familiar with stink bugs


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2015)

Can't say we have them here...

TPBM also has problems with stink bugs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2015)

not down here...

TPBM has other types of problems...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM has more problems than they can count...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 20, 2015)

sometimes i do.

TPBM lives a carefree life


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2015)

Try to...

TPBM lives a regimented lifestyle...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2015)

Nah....

TPBM is out of bed the same time every morning...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2015)

Near enough except at weekends...

TPBM changes the time everyday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)

No that doesn't work for me...

TPBM is going on a hike...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2015)

Not today...

TPBM is off to the gym...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

Not at the moment...

TPBM did not want to get out of bed today...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2015)

Would be nice to have a day in bed...

TPBM has had a lazy weekend...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 26, 2015)

nope was a working weekend....

TPBM has played "jacks" before


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM has and will explain it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2015)

Bacon! 

TPBM.....beer!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

When!

TPBM has a cold one on hand...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2015)

Not at the moment...

TPBM has one in hand every evening...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 29, 2015)

not every but probably more than i should.

TPBM doesnt drink at all


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2015)

Drink occasionally...

TPBM prefers good food to good drink...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 3, 2015)

like them both...

TPBM is planning a cook out soon


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2015)

Hope for a right bl**dy good BBQ with family soon....

TPBM think that you can't beat a good BBQ with family and friends...


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2015)

Nope, especially if the weather is good...

TPBM is looking forward to their next BBQ with friends / family...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2015)

Always.....

TPBM is a whiskey person...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 4, 2015)

love whiskey but whiskey doesnt love me back...

TPBM has for their "happy drink"


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2015)

Wine and associated wine derivatives preferably bubbly...

TPBM prefers spirits...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

on the odd occasion....

TPBM had a really bad day today...


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2015)

Just really hungover...

TPBM had a good day...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2015)

if we hadn't lost our Lacrosse then yes...

TPBM still plays sport regularly


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2015)

Certainly try to...

TPBM doesn't anymore...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 10, 2015)

too old, takes too long to heal up and the quieter sports like golf and bowling do not appeal to me

TPBM is an avid golfer or bowler


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2015)

Do enjoy a bit of golf in the summer...

TPBM prefers more leisurely pastimes...


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2015)

Oh yes... like to play in the dirt. Love to garden.

TPBM owns a two-wheeled vehicle....

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (May 11, 2015)

several...some small some adult sized

TPBM had a mini bike or small trail bike as a kid


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2015)

Nope..

TPBM has been in a rally car


----------



## at6 (May 12, 2015)

Nope. TPBM dreams of being alone a desert island with Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2015)

Wouldn't that be a nightmare???

TPBM has had dreams of being with many different women on a desert island, none of them Hilary Clinton...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 12, 2015)

not on an island but other places.

TPBM dreams only in black and white


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2015)

Full colour if you don't mind...

TPBM has nightmares instead of dreams...


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2015)

Not most of the time...

TPBM has more nightmares than dreams...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 13, 2015)

rarely have nightmares. last ones were years ago when i used a nicotine patch to quit smoking. they gave me the most vivid and bizzare "twilight zone" dreams....they were AWESOME....lol

TPBM has quit a "bad" habit


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2015)

Nothing like smoking anyway...

TPBM has also quit smoking...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 27, 2015)

9 years ago....

TPBM thinks this thread is starting to die.....or getting boring


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2015)

Certainly doing one of the 2...

TPBM will say which they think it is...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2015)

Neither! somebody always stops by...

TPBM visits regularly..


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2015)

When the thread is active I do...

TPBM does as well...


----------



## at6 (May 28, 2015)

Frequently. I really like this thread and would hate to see it die. So does the TPBM.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2015)

Well would be nice to keep it going...

TPBM will continue the thread...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)

Ok then count me in...


TPBM is in too.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2015)

Well still adding posts to the thread, so I guess so...

TPBM is only here to see what is going on...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2015)

Only to see what is REALLY going on....

TPBM new that was the case all along!


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2015)

Isn't that the case with everyone???

TPBM is different from the norm...


----------



## at6 (May 31, 2015)

In what way? TPBM mistakenly thought an Ex-lax bar was a Hersey bar and ate it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2015)

Not me!

TPBM has had such an experience...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2015)

Can't say that I have...

TPBM has...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 1, 2015)

no no no.....

TPBM has eaten frog legs


----------



## at6 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nope. Used to giggem so that others could eat them. TPBM eats snails.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2015)

Nope, I'm not a Frenchman.
TPBM knows what 'Snert' is


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2015)

It's one of the most ing things on the planet, Pea Soup!!! Yech, I'd rather eat the Ex-lax bar.

TPBM is in need of some well deserved R&R.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2015)

Always in need of some R&R...

TPBM would rather always be on the go...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2015)

No, but after eathing that Ex-lax bar I probably will be.

TPBM doesn't get it.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 3, 2015)

i do...i do.

TPBM relaxes in a hot tub regularly


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2015)

Well it happens pretty often after going to the gym...

TPBM doesn't gym regularly...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2015)

can't say that I do...

TPBM breaks out in a sweat just thinking about exercise....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2015)

Try and do some everyday...

TPBM avoids it like the plague...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 4, 2015)

not like the plague but do not have the time...

TPBM is very busy lately


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2015)

Yep, plenty on my plate at the moment...

TPBM is in a slow period...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2015)

Last week of term before elective so relatively quiet, although with the final years finishing in a week as well, it is going to be a boozy week...

TPBM has a busy week ahead...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 7, 2015)

yep....even most of my weekends away are working weekends. but there is hope in 2 weeks....getting out of the country

TPBM is also travelling out of the country sometime this year


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2015)

Off in a week now, can't wait...

TPBM is travelling sooner than that...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)

Travelling in a little over a month.

TPBM would like to travel but hasn't the time....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2015)

3 months of travel starting Monday...

TPBM has too wait a little longer...


----------



## at6 (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes I do, like the rest of my life. Time for it but no money.
TPBM has tons of money and no time to enjoy it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2015)

Combination of little time and little money for the most part hence why got to enjoy the next few weeks...

TPBM is on holiday now...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, but sadly it finishes today....

TPBM is not on Holidays and still has to work Monday...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 14, 2015)

yep...this monday then off to the carib....

TPBM has been in a race car ( a profressional one not a street racer )


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2015)

Raced an F3 car a while back...

TPBM has done it as well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2015)

No, havent....

TPBM has a foreign currency stashed away in a draw...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2015)

Got a wall full of foreign currency at home...

TPBM always keeps some foreign currency...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2015)

Not really...haven't been far to need it..

TPBM used a train regularly...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2015)

Not really, got the car...

TPBM prefers public transport to their own...


----------



## at6 (Jun 20, 2015)

No thanks. Like not waiting to get somewhere and public transport doesn't go where I like to go. TPBM picks at their toe nails.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM bites their nails...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 20, 2015)

heavens no...

TPBM has some silver and/or gold stashed away....just in case.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2015)

i wish....

TPBM has money stashed under the matress...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2015)

I wish...

TPBM actually does have some money stored under the mattress...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2015)

Just a bit.....

TPBM is annoyed their x Lotto numbers continually avoid the drop....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2015)

Don't play...

TPBM regularly plays the lottery...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2015)

yeah roll the dice each week....to no avail so far...

TPBM is a Poker player...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2015)

Can play, don't play very often...

TPBM loves going to the casino to play poker...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2015)

Nope not a place i want to frequent.

TPBM is looking forward to a weekend BBQ.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2015)

Having a weekend exploring with some wine tasting thrown in, no BBQ unfortunately...

TPBM has managed to have BBQ this weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2015)

sadly No.....

TPBM had an alnighter...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2015)

Not recently...

TPBM has done one recently...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 6, 2015)

nope no reason at this stage of the game.

TPBM leaves work issues at work when they clock out....


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 6, 2015)

I certainly do, having started a new job today.

TPBM has a Bacon fixation


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2015)

Don't we all...

TPBM doesn't have a bacon fixation...


----------



## at6 (Jul 8, 2015)

No bacon fixations here. TPBM wishes to kiss Bruce..er....Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2015)

Hells yeah! Err no...

TPBM couldn't think of anything worse to do...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 12, 2015)

that certainly rates way up there...she is getting an award for being so brave....

TPBM thinks that is ridiculous


----------



## at6 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hah!!!!!!!!!!! You called it she. It might rate an award if it had done it's own surgery in public. TPBM would also have liked to see that happen.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2015)

See enough surgery as it is...

TPBM would of preferred done the way described above...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm staying out of it...

TPBM is moving on too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes I am....but now the place where I work is full of "furries" going home...

TPBM knows what furries are


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 13, 2015)

People that need to just go out and get a life.

TPBM thinks I'm right.


----------



## at6 (Jul 13, 2015)

You might be right. Hopefully "furries" are either purr babies or bark angels. TPBM would like some Bacardi 151.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2015)

Some rum would be nice...

TPBM prefers other spirits...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 14, 2015)

nope rums the #1 choice for me...capt morgan that is

TPBM has had real hillbilly moonshine and has lived to tell about it


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2015)

Had some pretty god awful cheap African spirits but not really proper moonshine...

TPBM has had proper moonshine but doesn't remember much about it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2015)

Nope...not been there.

TPBM is packing to go away soon!


----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2015)

I wish. It would be to go find some proper "moon shine". TPBM makes their own.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 15, 2015)

I do not make my own....and am unpacking. just got back from vacation

TPBM is ambidexterous


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2015)

To a degree...

TPBM is very much one handed...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2015)

mostly left handed...

TPBM has also been overseas like me!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope, never been off from the North American Continent.

TPBM is having a hard time keeping their eyes open at work today.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2015)

Considering I'm holiday it doesn't really matter...

TPBM is done with work for the day...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2015)

Work? Who me?????? 
Around the house, yes. My to do list is much longer than any list I had on any job, and my stamina now doesn't allow me to do a whole lot in a day.

TPBM is as behind as I am.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 5, 2015)

yes, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel

TPBM has finished a big project this year.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2015)

If you call 3/4 of med school a project then yes...

TPBM is still working on a project...


----------



## at6 (Aug 6, 2015)

Nope. No projects for me. TPBM is in Fiji diving with topless women.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

I wish!

TPBM is wishing it too...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2015)

Don't need to...

TPBM has many places they'd rather be...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 10, 2015)

a place i would rather be than diving in fiji with topless women? parish the thought! unless they are often mistaken for Shamu..

TPBM thinks if you've seen one topless women you have seen them all


----------



## N4521U (Aug 10, 2015)

Never have thought that! Not ever.......

TPBM concurs.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2015)

Everyone is unique… 

TPBM is sick and tired of winter...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2015)

er...yes in fact....

TPBM simply rugs up when it gets cold...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 11, 2015)

yes I do but I am not looking forward to doing that...

TPBM is enjoying the last weeks of summer


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2015)

Well in Fiji I think it is perpetual summer...

TPBM is in the depths of winter...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah, not my cup of tea....

TPBM is off to the Pub for a beer...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 12, 2015)

must later. my boss would not be pleased if I took a "break"...then my wife would not be pleased if I then became unemployed..

TPBM has problems with their sinus'


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2015)

Nope, wouldn't be able to dive if I did...

TPBM also likes to SCUBA dive...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2015)

Never done it...

TPBM hasn't either and is not inclined...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 17, 2015)

oh love diving....a whole new beautiful and peaceful world down there.

TPBM never learned to swim


----------



## at6 (Aug 17, 2015)

Taught myself how to swim. TPBM swims like a brick.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2015)

Swim pretty well...

TPBM sinks rather well...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 18, 2015)

only when i wish to....

TPBM has an idea for an invention


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2015)

Always have ideas it just putting them into practice...

TPBM is similar, lots of ideas no final product...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2015)

have my moments...

TPBM is off to a sporting event.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2015)

Just back from one, NFL preseason game at MetLlfe Stadium...

TPBM is glad Trackend is back...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 23, 2015)

might be if I knew who or what it is

TPBM can explain it to me ( google failed to give me an answer)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2015)

Longtime member who has been away a while but has returned...

TPBM is now glad...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 24, 2015)

well then yes I am glad trackend is back

TPBM is always glad when someone comes back to the forum after a long absence


----------



## at6 (Aug 24, 2015)

Always glad even if I don't know them. TPBM has millions of old aircraft photos.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2015)

Not millions but a few...

TPBM actually has millions of old photos...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2015)

No that would be Terry..

TPBM enjoys taking photo's wherever they go.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2015)

Yep, always like to try and capture those memories on the camera...

TPBM does too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2015)

true enough.

TPBM has been getting irritated over small things lately.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 26, 2015)

truer words were never spoken. my fuse is short these days for some reason

TPBM hardly ever gets rattled


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2015)

Try not to...

TPBM tries and fails and not getting rattled...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2015)

Nah...takes a lot to get me there...

TPBM likes it when sparks are flying...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Only if it's in a proper engine!

TBPM is gearhead/petrolhead...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 30, 2015)

to a certain degree. i like to work on stuff but i am not obsessed

TPBM lives and breathes for that stuff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2015)

Not particularly...

TPBM sees cars only as a method of transportation...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2015)

Of really fun transportation!

TPBM has driven over 100 mph/161 kph


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 30, 2015)

yes I have....

TPBM knows what the term "ton up" means


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2015)

if your referring to cricket....100 runs

if not TPBM needs to provide the alternate answer...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2015)

Can also mean hitting 100mph/161kmh I think...

TPBM prefers driving fast to slow...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 31, 2015)

only if the road is really bumpy. ton up is an old café racer term as far afaik for going over 100 mph.

TPBM remembers the mods and the rockers


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2015)

actually I do...

TPBM is still part of the click!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2015)

Wouldn't of thought so anymore...

TPBM definitely still is...


----------



## at6 (Sep 2, 2015)

Still is what? TPBM wants to hear Hillary sing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2015)

Why?

TPBM has a believable answer...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 2, 2015)

there is absolutely no believable reason for that!!

TPBM would rather hear chalk being screeched down a black board than to hear Hillary sing


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2015)

Of course, that is any easy decision...

TPBM would actually rather hear Hillary sing than chalk down a blackboard...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2015)

other way round please...

TPBM is heading out of town...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2015)

Not this weekend...

TPBM will be...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2015)

Nope still here...

TPBM stepped in something they shouldn't have...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nope....
Ton up, didn't that also mean loading up the bomber(s)?

TPBM will answer my question...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2015)

Couldn't say...

TPBM can answer Jan's query...


----------



## at6 (Sep 6, 2015)

No idea. TPBM would like to give Hillary a chili pepper enema.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2015)

Only if its made with the Carolina Reaper pepper (if you care to send the best,,,,,,)
TPBM is pretty fed up with their politicians too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yip.... Politicians, lawyers, PC police people are just w*nkers, c*nts etc., that can't hold down a normal graft...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2015)

Of course...

TPBM actually likes their local politician...


----------



## at6 (Sep 6, 2015)

How can any body like a politician unless................................................ TPBM must a politician.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2015)

Asolutely NOT...there are enough of the Wankers now...we don't need anymore...

TPBM would agree that it should be open season on Pollies....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2015)

Obviously....
TPBM think politicians should try to live on a minimum wage, for a year....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2015)

Would be interesting...

TPBM thinks they shouldn't get anything...


----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2015)

Agreed. They are a waste of skin. TPBM is aroused by moose knuckles.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2015)

Err...how does that happen?

TPBM is wondering too...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2015)

Yep...

TPBM will explain how it is possible...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 8, 2015)

nope, just as befuddled as the rest of you

TPBM ( or maybe the at6) will explain


----------



## at6 (Sep 9, 2015)

It's the best part of the hippocroccofrog. TPBM agrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2015)

Can't agree as there is no best part of a hippocroccofrog...

TPBM thinks we need a new subject...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 9, 2015)

guess so...

TPBM like to fly fish...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don't really fish....

TPBM plays poker every so often....


----------



## at6 (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't play poker or any card games. I really love to fish but I'm not very good with fly fishing. TPBM is an expert fly fisherman.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nope.....neither is TPBM, but......on the other hand, TPBM can be a right fly b*stard, when the situation demands it...!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2015)

Of course...

TPBM is generally just a bit morose...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2015)

no rather the opposite...

TPBM knows someone with a large camera collection.


----------



## at6 (Sep 12, 2015)

No I don't. TPBM knows someone with a HUGE model stash.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2015)

Can think of a few on the forum with such a stash...

TPBM is one of those people...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2015)

Eeerrmmmm.....oh look it's beer 30!

TPBM also noticed the time....


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 13, 2015)

I always know about what time it is.

TPBM can be absent minded at times..


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 13, 2015)

I always know about what time it is.

TPBM can be absent minded at times..


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2015)

DOUBLE POST!!

I can be, yes....which I'm sure, comes as shock to you people here on the forum....

TPBM is a daydreamer...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2015)

Every now and again...

TPBM daydreams more often than not...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)

Nope, don't do any good...

TPBM is in need of a holiday...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2015)

I am on a holiday....

TPBM is halfway through their honey do list....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM is more than half way through theirs...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 20, 2015)

with my wife....that's impossible!

TPBM has a significant other that keeps them very busy


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2015)

She tries to....

TPBM doesn't have that problem...as they are single!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2015)

For the moment...

TPBM has far more problems than just a significant other...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 22, 2015)

bosses do tend to think we have magic wands and can conjure up the impossible with little effort....

TPBM has a boss like that


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2015)

Not at the moment, sure it will happen next year though...

TPBM has to put up with a boss like that everyday...


----------



## at6 (Sep 22, 2015)

Not anymore. I'm retired. TPBM has a boss who walks around with his thumb up his butt all day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2015)

Not down here...

TPBM is firing up the BBQ


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 23, 2015)

not today but I am sure I will this weekend....ribs sounds good

TPBM loves good BBQ ribs


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2015)

Any BBQ!

TPBM is running dangerously low on, that's right....._bacon!_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2015)

Never!!!

TPBM believes bacon is it's own food group.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2015)

It _isn't!?_ 

TPBM is shocked as well...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2015)

Isn't it in some super group of food???

TPBM knows where it lies in terms of food grouping...


----------



## at6 (Sep 23, 2015)

It's in your belly. TPBM wishes that he was bacon.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, difficult question...

TPBM thinks their are bacon...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 29, 2015)

nope.....but bacon should be its own political party.

TPBM would be a registered Bacon voter


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2015)

Obviously.....

TPBM is also a firm believer in all that's bacon!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2015)

Aren't we all???

TPBM isn't...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2015)

C'mon...pull the other one...

TPBM has a sweet smell in the air...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2015)

Bacon is in the air....

TPBM smell it as well....


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 30, 2015)

has it for breakfast as a matter of fact.

TPBM skips breakfast


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2015)

Used to (that or skip lunch), struggle now with long days...

TPBM tries not to miss meals...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2015)

try to but do...

TPBM wants more bacon...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2015)

Who doesn't?

TPBM, believes that it's not enough bacon in the world, in fact....TPBM believes that, with more bacon, we'd all live in peace and harmony!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2015)

Well funnily enough I do...

TPBM believes the opposite and that less bacon would be preferable...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2015)

O heck no!!!!!

TPBM would love to be the Bishop of the Church of Bacon.


----------



## at6 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes. In the middle of an Islamic society. TPBM would like to join me as the Pastor of Bacon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2015)

Another location maybe...

TPBM has worn a bullet proof vest...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes, I have been married twice.........

TPBM has been luckier in the world of marriage.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2015)

Nope, never been married and am too old and stubborn to start thinking about it now.

TPBM would like to volunteer to come over to my house and put new brakes in my vehicle this weekend so I don't have to. I'll cook some bacon for your meals.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2015)

Throw in some beer and an a flight ticket and ill be there!!

TPBM wants to join in and will bring some juicy steaks...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2015)

Sure...

TPBM will also join but will just bring more bacon...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 4, 2015)

no I would bring spiced rum too..

all this talk of food is getting TPBM hungry


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2015)

Hungry most of the time so that is nothing new...

TPBM thinks we should move on from talking about food...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Aye....let's talk alcohol!

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2015)

Anything will do...

TPBM is thinking Christmas is approaching too fast...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2015)

Yip...!!

TPBM whish that it was Christmas all year....


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 5, 2015)

lordy no.... once a year is sufficient.

TPBM wishes it would stay spring or summer like all year


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2015)

Well the warmth is nice but how would I ski???

TPBM always prefers the warmer weather of summer to winter...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2015)

most definitely.

TPBM is looking forward to That warmer weather...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2015)

Got a while to wait for that to happen as we are just hitting fall...

TPBM is also not looking forward to winter...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 7, 2015)

no I am not. I will be breaking out the snow thrower and making sure it works.

TPBM has all kinds of power tools and implements to help them out.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2015)

Nope, just hard labour...

TPBM much prefers snow clearing with machines than hard labour...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2015)

Shoveling snow and chopping wood, I prefer to do by hand.

TPBM likes to chop wood as well.


----------



## at6 (Oct 9, 2015)

Only to burn it in my outdoor fireplace. TPBM has more than one outdoor fireplace.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2015)

Just the one...

TPBM tries to have an outdoor fire most weeks...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2015)

I wouldn't be popular with the neighbours then, at least I think so.....

TPBM has a pain in the *rse neighbour....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 11, 2015)

Actually I don't.

TPBM restores vintage cars. 


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2015)

I wish...

TPBM is a huge fan of Hanna-Barbera...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2015)

Enjoyed the shows...

TPBM has a favourite TV producer...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 11, 2015)

not really

TPBM has been watching the Bastard Executioner...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2015)

Actually yes! ok so far....

TPBM doesn't know about it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2015)

You're right Master Wayne....

TPBM feels that a shopping spree is coming....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2015)

Not too far off...

TPBM noticed the forum went down today...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 13, 2015)

Nope.

TPBM is going on vacation soon. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2015)

Nope, Had mine....

TPBM is in vacation mode.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2015)

Unfortunately not, exam mode is setting in...

TPBM is glad they no longer have to do any more exams...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2015)

haven't had that issue for many years...

TPBM can never remember enough when exams come around...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2015)

Somehow have survived through so far...

TPBM always struggled with exams...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2015)

sometimes...

TPBM is watching the moon rise...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2015)

Already seen it rise...

TPBM is awaiting the sunrise...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2015)

Going down now...

TPBM slept through there alarm.


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2015)

Nope, always wake up just before it goes off, whatever time i set it for !

TPBM has just had a massive row with their boss !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2015)

Not recently...

TPBM is their own boss...


----------



## at6 (Oct 16, 2015)

I guess being retired makes me my own boss. TPBM wants to vote for Hillary.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2015)

_Who??_

TPBM is planning a lazy Saturday...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2015)

Pretty busy in fact, off to Cardiff for the Rugby World Cup Quarter Finals...

TPBM has a lazy weekend planned...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2015)

Planned...but not in effect...

TPBM has things to do that prevent a lazy weekend...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2015)

Not really....

TPBM has heard about Philon....


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 18, 2015)

who or what?

TPBM knows who that is without googling it


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2015)

Not a clue...

TPBM never has a clue when Jan posts random stuff like the above...


----------



## at6 (Oct 22, 2015)

Especially me. TPBM wants to get away from everything and everyone permanently.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2015)

Would be nice to have some chill time in the run up to exams but it isn't going to happen...

TPBM is planning a trip to get away from it all soon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2015)

Nope too busy...

TPBM has plenty to do too.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 25, 2015)

plenty of time to plan....but money and chance to actually do...nope

TPBM is in the same boat ( and it aint a cruise ship in the carib )


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sounds about right....

TPBM has ridden the silk elevator....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2015)

The what...

TPBM thinks Jan is tripping again...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 25, 2015)

yeah...sounded a tad erotic until I got to really think about it.....has parachuted I THINK he is what he alluding to....but then again we are talking about jan

TPBM thinks he ( jan ) was talking about skydiving


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2015)

c'mon nobody including Jan knows what Jan is talking about...

TPBM is confused now...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2015)

What!?

TPBM is as well thinking 'what?'...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 26, 2015)

2nd base

TPBM knows what I am talking about


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 26, 2015)

Watts on 2nd

TPBM know's the rest


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2015)

Someones on 3rd...

TPBM knows the deal...


----------



## at6 (Oct 27, 2015)

What deal? I'm very confused. TPBM is even more confused than I am.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 27, 2015)

i am not too confused but I don't know is on third.

TPBM is going to have to watch the video now to find out the rest.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2015)

Well if I knew which video...

TPBM knows which video...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 27, 2015)

I do and will share:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTcRRaXV-fg_

TPBM thought it was funny and answered the original question...well sort of


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2015)

Certainly humorous...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, my all time favourite skit

TPBM is also a fan of Abbott and Costello


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2015)

Can't go wrong with them...

TPBM can think of someone better...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2015)

Nope....

TPBM has seen a Broadway show.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2015)

Seen a view just not on Broadway, most of them have been in London...

TPBM loves a good Broadway show...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2015)

Never been to one...

TPBM has done some Ballroom dancing.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM has...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 1, 2015)

nope tho my wife keeps hinting she would like to do this

TPBM knows who Arthur Murray is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2015)

No...

TPBM can tell me, I'm being lazy...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 2, 2015)

he ran a chain of dance studios where you could get instruction

TPBM loved the movie Dirty Dancing


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2015)

It's OK...

TPBM actually doesn't like it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2015)

can take it or leave it...

TPBM has not had a good day today...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2015)

Wasn't too bad today, if only it was a little warmer...

TPBM has had a good week so far...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2015)

Was fine, went damn quick though

TPBM is finding weeks are going by quickly too.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 15, 2015)

indeed...in fact the whole year has been a blur.

TPBM thinks 2016 is coming to quickly


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2015)

Far too quickly, down to under 5 weeks until Finals ...

TPBM is glad 2015 is almost over...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2015)

Only to reach Chrissy holidays 

TPBM is also having some time off over Christmas.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2015)

Little bit of time off which I will certainly need (although could also be the last Christmas off for a while)...

TPBM isn't getting any time off...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 17, 2015)

nope working my normal schedule which does give me Christmas eve and day off

TPBM also has the day off


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2015)

Nope, don't get a day off until Friday (when it will have been 19 day straight)...

TPBM has a holiday upcoming...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2015)

only at Christmas...

TPBM is retired


----------



## at6 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes, yes, yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm loving it even if I have to live on 1/2 what I made working. TPBM would like to be so free.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 18, 2015)

totally!!! have 3 more glorious years...oh wait that is what I have to say about anniversaries. 3 more grueling years of work til I get to kick back...

TPBM is way far away from retirement


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2015)

Far away...

TPBM is looking forward to retirement...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2015)

When it eventually gets here....

TPBM would like a shortcut to retirement....winning lotto numbers!


----------



## at6 (Nov 19, 2015)

Wouldn't we all? TPBM actually has them.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2015)

Would helped if I played the Lotto...

TPBM plays the Lotto and has won some money...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2015)

yes and insignificant amounts....

TPBM is glad the weekend is upon us..


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, finally good to have some chill time...

TPBM is working this weekend...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 22, 2015)

yes I am....half of it.

TPBM is having a short work week


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2015)

Nope...same as every other week...

TPBM has ticklish feet


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 23, 2015)

somewhat....

TPBM loves being tickled


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2015)

No, I'd rather not be...

TPBM is the exception to the rule and enjoys being tickled...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2015)

Don't bother me...most of the time..

TPBM sleeps in a King size bed.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2015)

Not quite...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2015)

No, Queen...

TPBM is heading to the fridge for a coldie...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Now that you mention it....

TPBM has heard about Moore's march....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2015)

Can't say I have of the top of my head...

TPBM has and will explain it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2015)

Not heard of it...

TPBM can enlighten us...


----------



## at6 (Nov 26, 2015)

I looked it up and it would seem the Mr Moore led a forced march though the Libyan desert in 1941. TPBM would like to re-enact it in Libya.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2015)

Not really, hot desert marches are not something I look forward to...

TPBM would love to recreate the march...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm afraid not...

TPBM would get blisters walking in the desert


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2015)

More than likely...

TPBM gets blisters walking anyway...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM had a warbird fly over today...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2015)

Not today...

TPBM was lucky enough to have a warbird fly over them today...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 30, 2015)

nope but I am close enough to a main airport I do see lots of planes when I work.

TPBM likes board games..


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2015)

been such a long while since I played...

TPBM has a regular thing going....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM is a regular player of board games...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM has been to the Aussie outback...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2015)

Yep...

TPBM prefers the wilds to the cities...


----------



## at6 (Dec 4, 2015)

Definitely. TPBM likes to snack on dog biscuits.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2015)

Not really...

TPBM just snacks on normal biscuits...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 6, 2015)

yepper...buttered garlic buttermilk biscuits rock...

TPBM likes their biscuits another way


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2015)

Chocolate digestives...

TPBM prefers other kinds of biscuits...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2015)

Just normal will do...

TPBM is craving chocolate...


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2015)

Not as often anymore. I used to eat 25 Hershey bars per 16 hour day. TPBM still does.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2015)

Nope....

TPBM used to have a crush on Diana Rigg....


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 7, 2015)

EMMA!!! oh yeah and Stephanie powers in the Girl from U.N.C.L.E.

TPBM thinks girls with guns is super hot....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2015)

Kinda off guns at the moment with all the recent po-lava...

TPBM is armed to the teeth...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2015)

My teeth aren't armed......... neither am I any more.
TPBM is drowning in his stash.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2015)

Guilty...

TPBM isn't a modeller...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2015)

Yup, I have hung up my airbrush but still have 20+ unbuilt kits.

TPBM has a large stash of unbuilt kits as well.


----------



## at6 (Dec 8, 2015)

500 un-started kits in plastic and I don't know how many in paper.TPBM thinks stash means moustashe.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 8, 2015)

actually I did....

TPBM has both kinds of "stashes"


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2015)

Nope...

TPBM has one 'stache but not the other...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

Only one kind for me...

TPBM is fighting a cold...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2015)

Nope....but bl**dy feeling cold, thanks to this....weather!

TPBM is feeling and dreams about the summer as well....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2015)

Always needing summer when winter comes around...

TPBM wishes it was forever summer...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'll have to get back on that one....

TPBM has heard about Horatio Nelson Jackson and will tell us...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2015)

Heard of Horatio Nelson but not heard of this Horatio Nelson Jackson person unless they are the same...

TPBM will further explain...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 18, 2015)

If I recall correctly, he and his partner (whose name I do not recall) were the first to drive an auto across the U.S.

TPBM owns a two wheeled vehicle....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2015)

I do not...

TPBM is pleased to see Charles posting again...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2015)

That I am indeed....

TPBM has seen the latest Star Wars...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2015)

I haven't yet, it's certainly on the cards for me next week though...

TPBM will also kill anyone who ruins the new Star Wars before they see it…


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yip...

TPBM, wouldn't be surprised, if this was a very small part of Master Wayne's legendary stash of kits...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2015)

It does look a bit like that...only bigger...

TPBm has no kits at all!


----------



## Cybermat47 (Dec 20, 2015)

As a matter of fact, I have way too many.

TPBM loves Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 20, 2015)

Actually I do

TPBM is ambivalent about Christmas


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 20, 2015)

no. my granddaughter will be visiting so I am excited.

TPBM loves to watch young children's faces on Christmas morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2015)

Always good...

TPBM is always a scrooge around Christmas...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2015)

Nah...but I do let SWMBO take care of things...

TPBM has not put there Christmas Tree up!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 22, 2015)

oh it is up....

TPBM goes great guns with outside lights and ornaments


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2015)

Nope, just a tree...

TPBM has gone all out this year...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2015)

Nope...just the standard stuff...

TPBM will be out for lunch Christmas day..


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2015)

There's a possibility indeed....
TPBM has been good this year....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2015)

Always mate...always...

TPBM has been a devil...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2015)

Got to have a little devil every now and again...

TPBM is hoping for a white Christmas...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 28, 2015)

would have been nice but it was close to 60 degrees F!!! unseasonably warm.

TPBM thinks the last half of the winter is going to be very cold and snowy


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2015)

Last half of Winter? Winter only started a week ago, so 3 more months to go

Yes, it will be cold and snowy, but since most of Nov. and Dec. has been above avg. for the most part it will not seem so bad.

TPBM it getting ready to celebrate the New Year.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2015)

Once I'm over the Christmas hangover...

TPBM can't wait for new year...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 29, 2015)

indeed. this year holds a lot of promise for me and my family

TPBM got something they really wanted for christmas


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2015)

In theory but they aren't made yet...

TPBM got some more models for Christmas...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2016)

Yep! sure did...

TPBM wanted some but didn't get any...


----------



## at6 (Jan 1, 2016)

The story of my life. TPBM woke up with a hangover and a hippocroccofrog.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2016)

Certainly got a hangover...

TPBM managed to avoid a hangover...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2016)

Sure did...

TPBM still doesn't know what day it is...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2016)

I think it's Saturday...

TPBM doesn't care what day it is...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 3, 2016)

oh I care its sunday which means I have to be at work

TPBM went to the movies recently


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2016)

Saw the new Star Wars last week...

TPBM goes regularly to the movies...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2016)

Semi regular...

TPBM prefers the 3D versions of the big Movies...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2016)

Generally watch the 3D versions these days...

TPBM still prefers the 2D versions without all the bangs and whistles...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 6, 2016)

don't need 3D. I will watch either way

TPBM plans on buying or has a 3D TV


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2016)

I do have such a device....

TPBM still has 8 track tapes...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM still has some CD's...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 7, 2016)

Still????????? Many!

TPBM does as well


----------



## goldmaster11 (Jan 7, 2016)

Not really... Used to have some CD's of old games and movies, but I've transitioned to digital and DVD.

TBPM prefers watching movies with 3D glasses


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2016)

Most of the time...

TPBM prefers games to movies...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2016)

rather Movies...

TPBM is the other way inclined...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2016)

Rather a good movie....

If TPBM was to pick a car from the year they were born, it would be....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 10, 2016)

got to be a 56 corvette...

TPBM would be


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2016)

A '69 Dodge Charger....

TPBM would be....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2016)

1967 Plymouth GTX

TPBM would be........


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2016)

1965 Chevrolet Impala SS. Red in color with a 409!!!

TPBM wants one too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2016)

Probably be better than anything from my year of birth...

TPBM would much rather have a car from before they were born...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 11, 2016)

there are some older cars I would like to have..

TPBM would rather have an airplane that is older than they are...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2016)

Can't I have both?

TPBM would like to have both as well....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)

Why not!

TPBM should go for broke too...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2016)

Well I think we all would like both...

TPBM would actually only have one of them...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2016)

No both thanks...

TPBM has now decided 2 of each would be better...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2016)

Well isn't more always better...

TPBM agrees the more of the both of things the better...


----------



## at6 (Jan 14, 2016)

Always. TPBM would settle for more hair.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2016)

Amen......

TPBM thinks getting old stinks too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2016)

Trying not to think about it and stay young by forever remaining a student...

TPBM is trying to grow old gracefully but failing...


----------



## at6 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm a student of growing old. TPBM has a PHD in getting old.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 18, 2016)

beginning to think so. I must have a sheepskin from the university of Nowwhatsanotaworkin

TPBM has been there experienced that


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2016)

Not old enough to have a PhD in it yet but probably got a Masters in it...

TPBM would rather reverse time..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2016)

yeah that would work for me...

TPBM feels that the world should stop so they can get off...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 19, 2016)

some days I wish it could

TPBM has a vehicle they need to fix


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM has a number of things that need fixing at the moment...


----------



## canaanchamp (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes. #1 on the list is the injection pump on a Bobcat skid loader.
TPBM has operated a skid loader.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2016)

No, haven't

TPBM lives in an area where a different type of Bobcat can be seen...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 20, 2016)

yes....both kinds actually.

TPBM visits bear country regularly


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2016)

No bears nearby...

TPBM visits the country regularly...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

no not regularly...

TPBM spends plenty of time in the Bush...that's Aussie for country, not what some may be thinking...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2016)

Go as much as I can...

TPBM prefers to stay in the city...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2016)

Well...it is preferred...

TPBM lives in a large apartment complex.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 24, 2016)

nope have owned my house for 37 years

TPBM moves around from place to place a lot


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2016)

Not really moved for a while now

TPBM is moving soon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2016)

Nope. staying put.

TPBM uses a Caravan quite a lot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM prefers hotels...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 1, 2016)

either works for me...just depends on the mood and the location.

TPBM feels at home in various states of luxury or lack there of...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2016)

Can do both certainly, depends on where I am and what I am doing, currently would rather have a bit of luxury...

TPBM prefers luxury all the time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2016)

I could deal with it if it came my way...

TPBM has rain on the horizon...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2016)

It's Wales, if its already raining there is rain on the horizon...

TPBM tries to avoid the rain as much as possible...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2016)

rather the fine sunny weather...

TPBM likes shovelling snow....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2016)

Not overly but it is always nice to ski...

TPBM would rather there was just one season all year long...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2016)

yeah....Summer...

TPBM is ok with that...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah I could live with that...

TPBM would struggle...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

Nope could handle a mild Summer year round...

TPBM thinks differently...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2016)

Well warm would be better than mild...

TPBM prefers the cooler weather most of the time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2016)

no way....

TPBM agrees....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2016)

Warmer is better but hard to ski when its warm...

TPBM would ideally like the best of both worlds when it comes to temperature...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 21, 2016)

would rather have the money to go to the climate I desired...and leave when I have had enough

TPBM likes that idea


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2016)

That works for me...

TPBM is now looking to get more money organised...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2016)

Always looking to get more money full stop, doesn't really matter if its organised or not...

TPBM is already looking forward to their next vacation...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 28, 2016)

doing a little work on it as we speak

TPBM needs to get out of town for R&R


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2016)

Would be nice but still 3 weeks away from a break...

TPBM is closer than that to having a holiday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2016)

Nope not until July....

TPBM has no holidays as they are retired...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 29, 2016)

not for 3 more years....unless I hit the lottery

TPBM plays the lottery religiously


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 29, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM loves a little gamble every now and again...


----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2016)

I gave up on lotteries and gambling. TPBM uses single ply tissue.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2016)

Um, kinda personal, but no.

TPBM thinks politicians are the lowest life form on the planet.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 1, 2016)

pretty darn close......

TPBM thought about being a politician at one time in life


----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2016)

No thanks. I can't be that low and conniving. TPBM feels the same way.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2016)

Yep...

TPBM can't think of anything worse to be than a politician...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yep, being Monica Lewinski!!!

TPBM agrees.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 2, 2016)

especially if you dont like cigars!

TPBM enjoys a good cigar occasionally ( but not in the above mentioned manner )


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2016)

Very occasionally, typically less than annually...

TPBM loves a good cigar...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2016)

No, not likely...

TPBM has been towed recently...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2016)

Never been towed...

TPBM has had it happen more than once...


----------



## CarlAce (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes twice

TPBM has never been to a state fair.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2016)

Can't say that I have....

TPBM is a frequent visitor to a casino..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2016)

Infrequent more like, think I've been once at that was Vegas just to see what it was all about...

TPBM loves Vegas...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 6, 2016)

nope. never been there and have no plans to go in the near future

TPBM plays online or computer card games


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2016)

Not card games but do play some other ones...

TPBM is an avid online gambler...


----------



## at6 (Mar 6, 2016)

No. Too broke for that. TPBM goes to Monte Carlo.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2016)

Nope....ain't gonna happen...

TPBM got rained on today...


----------



## at6 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes. It's raining here and I got wet. TPBM wants to join me in a mud puddle jumping contest.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2016)

Not really, being in South / West Wales I've kind of had enough of rain...

TPBM is basking in glorious sunshine...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 7, 2016)

not really basking but watching it outside my office window.

TPBM gets to get outside most any time


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2016)

When I want....:d

TPBM is stuck in an office all day...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yep!!!

TPBM knows the name of a good mental institution. I about ready to check in!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 8, 2016)

my mental institution is the forest primeval

TPBM can get back to "right" with a healthy dose of nature


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2016)

Generally does the trick...

TPBM tires to have as many weekends with nature as they can...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2016)

Nah not normally...

TPBM has hit a hole in one in golf


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2016)

Not on a real golf course...

TPBM has managed the feat...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM has never played golf.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 11, 2016)

Correct!

TPBM loves drag racing.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2016)

Not overly...

TPBM prefers golf to drag racing...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 13, 2016)

no..prefer just about everything to golf

TPBM plays tennis regularly


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM likes to play and watch a lot of tennis...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2016)

Play no, watch sometimes...

TPBM is not sporting at all...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 14, 2016)

Sort of correct, I'm only sporting at drinking games...

TPBM plays a mean guitar.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 14, 2016)

not a mean guitar but do like to pick and grin from now and then

TPBM plays in a band


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM used to play in a band...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2016)

Not with my non talents...

TPBM is a gifted musician...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM has a hidden talent for music...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 15, 2016)

i know how to use a turntable.

TPBM hasn't a clue what a turntable is or just thinks it's what old school rappers used to make that scritchy-scratchy sound.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh yes...I been around long enough to know that...

TPBM has not heard of an 8 track tape....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes I have, my old Chevelle had one in it.

TPBM writes poetry.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM prefers just reading poetry...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

rather do other things....

TPBM is having a BBQ dinner...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2016)

Not today...

TPBM is...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 20, 2016)

nope but it sounds like a plan for next weekend.

TPBM is doing something special for Easter


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2016)

Just home with the parents...

TPBM has big plans for Easter...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2016)

No small plans...

TPBM has a LONG list of to do's for the Easter weekend...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 21, 2016)

Not really, just getting the standing rib roast cooked to medium rare perfection.

TPBM is having Easter dinner at a restaurant.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 21, 2016)

don't know...will be away so might be from the grill

TPBM prefers to home grilled food to restaurant food


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2016)

Depends what the restaurant is but flips between the two...

TPBM has recently eaten out at a restaurant...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2016)

not since christmas...

TPBM frequents restaurants almost weekly...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM hasn't eaten out in a few years...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 22, 2016)

nope go out regularly.

TPBM has plans to go camping soon


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2016)

no tent.....

TPBM thinks 5 star hotel is the place to be...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2016)

Well can't complain with it...

TPBM would still prefer the tent...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 25, 2016)

Not when its a down pour....

TPBM has been there, done that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2016)

Many moons ago, didn't like it....

TPBM plays poker with friends now and then..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2016)

Very rarely...

TPBM plays regularly...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2016)

Nope, will keep my money thanks...

TPBM got sunburnt today.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2016)

Fat chance of that...

TPBM gets sunburnt easily...


----------



## at6 (Apr 2, 2016)

True. fair skinned, blue eyed, blond though now balding people get burned very quickly. TPBM thinks that popping other people's sun burns is fun.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2016)

Certainly isn't fun for them...

TPBM does it anyway...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 4, 2016)

not unless I have to....close family member.

TPBM is squeamish when they see blood


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2016)

can't say i'm a fan....especially if it's mine....

TPBM has visited a Scottish Castle.


----------



## at6 (Apr 5, 2016)

I can only wish. TPBM wants to visit one running with blood.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2016)

Not really...

TPBM has been to a castle recently...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 5, 2016)

only if you consider a man's home is his castle

TPBM would rather stay home than travel


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2016)

Have to travel, find I just want to see everywhere...

TPBM loves to see the world...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 6, 2016)

most certainly...want to see some place more than others

TPBM has places that they have no desire to ever see...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2016)

A few but then I would say everyone does...

TPBM has been to a fair few places they have no intention of going back too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 10, 2016)

that I can say....

TPBM is nursing a cold


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2016)

Nope. Haven't had one in awhile.

TPBM is a vegan....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2016)

Nope, feed the man meat!

TPBM agrees.....


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 11, 2016)

totally! I wasn't made to graze in a field..

TPBM has a sweet tooth.


----------



## at6 (Apr 11, 2016)

Candies, cakes, pies, glazed donuts, all sweets. TPBM prefers lemons.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2016)

If they are in a gin, cake or lemonade...

TPBM prefers sour to sweet...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2016)

Oh No....

TPBM is off to the Speedway


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM is off to a sporting event this weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2016)

No, will watch it on the box.....

TPBM doesn't like the seriously over inflated prices that are charged at sporting events....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2016)

It's not ideal but for certain events I will still pay the money...

TPBM prefers to watch sport in the comfort of their own home...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2016)

I do....

TPBM doesn't like those long lines you have to stand on during breaks in sporting events...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2016)

Nope, but generally avoid them by not moving once there...

TPBM doesn't enjoy the queues etc at the events but still likes the atmosphere...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 17, 2016)

don't mine in most cases. its a night out and something different.

TPBM has made their own wine or beer


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2016)

no, haven't

TPBM makes plenty of home brew...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2016)

not me....

TPBM is enjoying a nice sunset....or sunrise...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2016)

Wasn't a bad sunset this evening...

TPBM loves a good sunrise / sunset...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2016)

I do....

TPBM is usually sleeping when both events occur!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2016)

Usually for sunrise not for sunset...

TPBM is always up and about before the sun comes up...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes up early and off to work.

TPBM does the same to go home early!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2016)

Not especially early, certainly not before sunrise...

TPBM is a late riser...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2016)

only on weekends....

TPBM would stay in bed most of the day if they could swing it...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2016)

Wouldn't complain...

TPBM spends most of their weekends in bed...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2016)

nah.....things to do...

TPBM showed thier respect on Anzac Day.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2016)

Most certainly!

TPBM did as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2016)

Had a moment of reflection...

TPBM also managed to find time in their day to remember...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2016)

I did.....

TPBM is a fan of game of thrones...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2016)

First watched it a month ago and cannot get enough! I am almost finished with Season 5.

TPBM has a show they are obsessed with and will tell us.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2016)

Currently Game of Thrones...

TPBM is obsessed with more than one TV show at the moment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2016)

I have my favourites....

TPBM is going to a friends place today...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2016)

Not today, maybe over the weekend...

TPBM is regularly around friends houses...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2016)

Now and then....

TPBM has BBQ fired up and sizzling steak....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2016)

Not today but certainly in the not to distant future...

TPBM has a BBQ every weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2016)

Should but don't...

TPBM goes fishing often...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 1, 2016)

haven't in recent years but hope to this year...

TPBM has things they haven't been able to enjoy for a long time


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2016)

Nothing really at the moment...

TPBM has something they are looking forward to this week..


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2016)

Oh, that was Game of thrones....

TPBM was in the mix too...


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2016)

Certainly a weekly highlight at the moment...

TPBM isn't a Game of Thrones fan...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 4, 2016)

have to confess I have never seen it

TPBM is a good shot with a gun, bow, slingshot, or.....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2016)

No can't say that I am....

TPBM has none of the above either...


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2016)

Passable shot with a shotgun...

TPBM has never shot before...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2016)

a 303 many years ago 

TPBM has a mini arsenal...


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM also doesn't have any guns...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 8, 2016)

do have a few....

TPBM is a whiz at sadoku


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2016)

Pretty hopeless at it really...

TPBM prefers crosswords...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2016)

Don't do either....

TPBM relaxes in some other way and will give us the drum...


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2016)

Sports mainly...

TPBM relaxes in a more sedate way...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 15, 2016)

sleep...till the crack of noon

TPBM always gets up very early even on days off..


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2016)

more often than not.....

TPBM can sleep through anything...


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2016)

Have slept through a fire alarm once...

TPBM can't sleep through anything...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 17, 2016)

now that I am older I wake easier. when I was young I slept through a bomb blast and many a bad storm

TPBM likes working with their hands


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2016)

don't mind it....

TPBM has a large toolbox in the car


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2016)

Not in the car...

TPBM loves to work on their car...


----------



## at6 (May 19, 2016)

I'm quite good with a gun,bow,slingshot or spit wads. TPBM uses blow darts.


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM has tried a blow dart...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2016)

Not me...

TPBM would like to ride a sailing Ship...and go where the wind takes them...


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2016)

Well I can sail and it would be nice to get away for a while...

TPBM would also like to get away for awhile...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 20, 2016)

Yes I would, and I'm going to in 2 weeks. To the north woods of Minnesota with the boat and do some fishing on un-crowded lakes. Might not see another person for several days. 

TPBM would like to come along.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2016)

Wouldn't mind the peaceful quiet setting...

TPBM would like that as well.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2016)

Bit of piece and quiet would be nice....

TPBM prefers the busy life...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 22, 2016)

no...generally prefer fewer people, less noise, and no sense of urgency

TPBM likes crowds under certain conditions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

Nope....

TPBM does not enjoy standing in long lines...


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2016)

Does anyone like standing in long lines???

TPBM hates queueing...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 23, 2016)

heck yes! that is why I try to go where the lines aren't....

TPBM is thinking of buying something new


----------



## at6 (May 23, 2016)

I can't even afford something old. TPBM can buy anything they want.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2016)

I wish....

TPBM like me is still waiting on the Lotto numbers to come in...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 24, 2016)

don't play it except for rare occasions.

TPBM plays everyday


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2016)

Don't play...

TPBM plays more than one form of Lotto...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2016)

Sometimes, but not very often.

TPBM prefers gambling by........


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2016)

just the Lotto each week...

TPBM wishes for those elusive millions too...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 25, 2016)

must admit it would be nice.

TPBM thinks great wealth would change them too much


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2016)

I'm not sure I'd change to much but it would enable be to do some more of the things I'd like to do...

TPBM would rather not have the great wealth as they feel it would change them too much...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2016)

I would like to give it a try....

TPBM is not enjoying the weather...


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2016)

Not really currently as the sun has gone and it has become a bit cloudy and rainy...

TPBM is not enjoying the weather either...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2016)

Nah....a bit nippy...

TPBM is currently experience hot days...


----------



## at6 (May 29, 2016)

How did you guess? Going to be 100 plus Fahrenheit this week. TPBM likes colder weather all year round.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2016)

A good mix is always nice. Warm at the moment though so making the most of it...

TPBM would rather there weren't four seasons in a year...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 29, 2016)

I could do without winter....

TPBM recently was sick as a dog..


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM rarely gets ill...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't...knock on wood...

TPBM knocks on wood often...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2016)

Only my head ..

TPBM likes to make things with their hands...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah models..!

TPBM oddly enough does the same thing......


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2016)

Funnily enough I must be one of the few that don't...

TPBM does model though...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 5, 2016)

have them just never built them

TPBM has the same issue...lots of models but no time or ambition to start a kit.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh, no problem getting started at all...

TPBM, has trouble choosing just what to start...too many choices....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2016)

If I was a builder I would certainly have that problem...

TPBM has that problem but not with models...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2016)

Nah....

TPBM got caught in the rain today...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 7, 2016)

no thankfully. its been a week of gully washers here.

TPBM needs rain because it been dry


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2016)

Had some last night and just about avoided it, nice and sunny again today once the clouds burnt off...

TPBM likes nothing better than a nice warm summer storm...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2016)

Just the warm summer will do....

TPBM smells bacon cooking...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2016)

Not today ....

TPBM has bacon planned for one of their next meals...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2016)

will try my best....

TPBM will be Hugh....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2016)

Possibly...

TPBM isn't Wayne...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 12, 2016)

last I checked yep, not him.

TPBM is getting prepared for some sort of event


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2016)

No....

TPBM has been spearfishing...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2016)

Yup, and I would starve.

TPBM has been scuba diving.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 13, 2016)

love it! highly suggest getting certified. 

TPBM has a fear of going into the ocean


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2016)

Nope, love it...

TPBM hates swimming...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)

Not a real fan...

TPBM floats like a brick....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 16, 2016)

I float like a Styrofoam brick...

TPBM loves to water ski...


----------



## at6 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tried but was never able to stay up. TPBM wishes to taste Horse meat.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2016)

Not particularly...

TPBM has tried horse meat before...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2016)

Not that I am aware.....

TPBM doesn't care for horse steaks...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 17, 2016)

Only when Medium Rare...

TPBM loves kumquats...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2016)

Not overly...

TPBM does...


----------



## at6 (Jun 18, 2016)

Not really. I like Loquats. TPBM likes them too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2016)

Can't say I'm a huge fan...

TPBM has a favourite fruit...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 19, 2016)

hard to pick just one out of a small list...mostly like them in pies

TPBM rarely eats sweets


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

sadly I do eat my share...

TPBM has a sweet tooth also....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 20, 2016)

I used to, but now sweets make me ill...

TPBM does not put salt on his food...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2016)

Only minimal amounts...

TPBM likes salty food...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 21, 2016)

I do like a little food with my salt....

TPBM loves hot food...meaning wicked spicy stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2016)

Every now and again but generally prefer to taste the food not the chilli...

TPBM prefers their food not to be spicy hot...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 22, 2016)

Sort of true, I, like you prefer to taste my food not get napalmed by it...

TPBM likes frozen yogurt instead of ice cream...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)

C'mon Icecream everyday.....

TPBM prefers theirs to be Chocolate...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2016)

Prefer fruit based ice cream actually or sorbet...

TPBM would prefer sorbet to ice cream...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 23, 2016)

Most definitely!

TPBM uses the term 'Scallions' instead of 'Green Onions'...


----------



## at6 (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't call them scallions myself and sometimes dealing with people "makes my a$$ want green onions". TPBM knows what that means.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 24, 2016)

Unfortunately no, but I like the connotation...

TPBM will explain what "makes my a$$ want green onions" means...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2016)

Can't help I'm afraid...

TPBM can...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

Not familiar with that.....

TPBM will change the subject to avoid the question...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm just gonna post a pic and hope that the question goes away....TPBM think that it's a good idea!


My Partisan friend....I wish!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2016)

Perhaps, whether it works or not we'll see...

TPBM thinks it will work...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM will explain what "makes my a$$ want green onions" means...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2016)

What?

TPBM will need to open my eyes to that one...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2016)

Afraid I can't...

TPBM can though...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 28, 2016)

*SIGH*

Paging at6...

TPBM is able to explain the scallion/ass thing...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2016)

Still not able too...

TPBM is at6 and will explain all...


----------



## at6 (Jun 29, 2016)

It's an expression of being extremely annoyed by a situation. My mother and grandmother were from the Denton/ Bonham/ Ravenna, Texas area and I grew up hearing that term quite frequently. TPBM has found that this explanation, having removed the mystery, "Makes their a$$ want green onions". But then again, it might just "make your butt want to dip snuff".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 30, 2016)

HUZZAH!!!

TPAM (The Person Above Me) made my day...

TPBM will not be at6 to explain "make your butt want to dip snuff"...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2016)

Indeed I'm not...

TPBM will explain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2016)

Not happening...

TPBM smells..........Bacon!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 1, 2016)

YES! Made some this morning...

TPBM prefers appplewood to hickory smoked bacon...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2016)

Can't say I really prefer smoked bacon at all...

TPBM prefers unsmoked bacon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2016)

just "bacon" is fine by me

TPBM thinks it's time for a coffee...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2016)

Always time for a coffee...

TPBM agrees...


----------



## at6 (Jul 2, 2016)

Agreed. It's always coffee time no matter what the weather.I drink coffee even in blazing heat and have been called a creature from Hell. TPBM is the same way.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2016)

Not to the same extent...

TPBM prefers tea to coffee...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2016)

coffee first!

TPBM prefers something else...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2016)

Have so far managed to survive without coffee..

TPBM can't last a day without coffee...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope, gotta have the caffeine or I get headaches. A pot of caf and I'm good to go. 
TPBM doe not care for coffee.


----------



## at6 (Jul 5, 2016)

Bite your tongue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TPBM loves coffee as much I do and can't imagine life without it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2016)

Right on!

TPBM agrees


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 6, 2016)

Sadly no, almost any coffee greatly upsets my stomach. I envy coffee drinkers though and the endless supply of flavors...

TPBM has a diet Coke in the morning instead of coffee...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2016)

Generally just have tea or fruit juice...

TPBM needs more than that to get going in the morning...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2016)

A half pound of bacon, four fried eggs, a bowl of grits, and two pieces of buttered toast with preserves and a pot of coffee and I'm good to go till lunch. 

TPBM is hoping for a cooler weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm going to have a cooler week end as the temps are dropping into the 80s Fahrenheit. TPBM is feeling hot, humid and jealous.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2016)

No...friggin' cold down here...so send hot weather.

TPBM is suffering the cold too....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 7, 2016)

Sorry, going to be in the 90's F here this weekend...

TPBM will take a dip in their pool this weekend...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2016)

Would if I had one...

TPBM has their own pool...


----------



## at6 (Jul 8, 2016)

Not so unfortunately. With this drought all we can have is a left over mud puddle. TPBM likes puddle jumping.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2016)

not done that....

TPBM has landed in a puddle that was somewhat deeper than first thought...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2016)

A few times...

TPBM is yet to have that misfortune...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2016)

No, I've had that misfortune over a Easter Break when I was around 7 years old. Mom grounded me for two weeks, but after a couple days she was so sick and tired of me she kicked me outside for the remainder of my sentence.

TPBM has had a similar thing happen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2016)

cant say that i have....

TPBM certainly remembers such an event.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2016)

Happened a few times in my youth...

TPBM wasn't grounded as a child...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2016)

Nope, I was a good boy...

TPBM was a perfect little Angel..


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 11, 2016)

How did you guess?

TPBM was NOT the perfect little angle...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2016)

Had times when I was and times when I wasn't...

TPBM would like to go back and relive their childhood...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2016)

Sure, I loved my childhood....errmmm...does this include school!?  

TPBM had a happy childhood as well....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah i did....

TPBM was a little terror in their youth...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 12, 2016)

Sort of, but mostly not...

TPBM has no dancing ability... (i.e. Cannot dance...)


----------



## N4521U (Jul 12, 2016)

And you've been talking to??????

TPBM suffers the same affliction.... drunkin sailor dance.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2016)

I specialize in the 'penguin'...

TPBM is actually pretty good on their feet...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 13, 2016)

I used to trip the light fantastic pretty good, now...not so much...

TPBM remembers and laments the passing of..."Disco"...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2016)

Too young for the most part...

TPBM remembers it well...


----------



## at6 (Jul 13, 2016)

Peter Gunn said:


> I used to trip the light fantastic pretty good, now...not so much...
> 
> TPBM remembers and laments the passing of..."Disco"...


All I ever did was trip and I rejoiced at the demise of Disco. TPBM hated Disco as well.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2016)

Didn't hate it, but never got into it. 

TPBM is wishing they were listening to the melodic tones of a twin row radial with a turbosupercharger spinning up.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 14, 2016)

More of a V-12 guy myself, but would like to hear radials too...

TPBM has no idea what ambisinistral means...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM will enlighten us...


----------



## at6 (Jul 14, 2016)

I had to look that one up. It is a reference to left handed people being at a disadvantage in a predominantly right hand world. I myself, am ambisinistral since I use my left hand for most things but use my right hand for sports, mechanical work with tools, and airbrushing models.For cutting paper model parts, writing, detail painting by hand, and eating I use my left hand.
TPBM is also ambisinistral.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2016)

Not really, fairly ambidextrous through....

TPBM does everything predominantly with one hand...


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Yep. But I could still switch-hit reasonably-well at the plate.

TPBM doesn't think I can think of word with three "Ys" in it (...but I can ).


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2016)

Well if you can what is it...

TPBM will give one...


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 16, 2016)

How can I refuse such a gracious request: SYZYGY.

TPMB had to look that up...


----------



## at6 (Jul 17, 2016)

I have no idea what that is. TPBM will define it.


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 17, 2016)

Without looking it up it has something to do with the orbits of the planets (from what I recall). 

TPBM was at the beach in the last week...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 17, 2016)

maybe two weekends ago...was on a cruise.

TPBM would like be, like to have that female partisan serve under them...in a fight for truth, right, and freedom of course...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2016)

Which one???

TPBM will clarify...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

Not gettin' involved...:d

TPBM thinks i should...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 19, 2016)

You should get involved...

TPBM will be Wayne getting involved...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 19, 2016)

its Lucky's fault! post 17643

TPBM now understands


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 19, 2016)

All I understand bobbysocks is your remark was a very clever one and I'm not getting involved.

Well, almost. TPBM wants to enlist in the infantry, now...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2016)

No thanks...

TPBM would rather enlist in the Airforce...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2016)

That would be my choice....

TPBM would like to be a submariner....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 20, 2016)

no. I am not claustrophobic but prefer to see the sky on a regular basis.

TPBM likes or has gone spelunking


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2016)

Come again???

TPBM has been...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope, too batty for me.

TPBM still hasn't a clue what spelunking is.




Batman, is that you?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope still no clue...

TPBM will explain it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2016)

No clue......

TPBM had a hail storm today....like me....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 22, 2016)

No, but a pretty nasty thunderstorm with wild lightning flashes over Tampa Bay...
And my youngest daughter loves spelunking...

TPBM rocks out to Barry Manilow...
That's a clue...


----------



## at6 (Jul 22, 2016)

You can crawl around in those little tiny spaces under ground if you wish, but I will stay above ground thank you. TPBM is also uncomfortable trying to squeeze tight places.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2016)

Have done a bit of caving in the past so can just about do it...

TPBM prefers to avoid cold dark claustrophobic places...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2016)

sounds good to me...

TPBM is having their padded cell redone....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm not Jan...

TPBM is Jan...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2016)

No....I never mentioned Jan...

TPBM thought it was Jan's cellt oo....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2016)

Well it was me before so...

TPBM is Jan and will clarify further...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 25, 2016)

No...just an unworthy placeholder until Jan shows up...

TPBM is Jan and will clarify further...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2016)

Nope still waiting...

TPBM finally is Jan...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 25, 2016)

well...maybe if I am skitzo and don't know it.

TPBM is waiting for the real jan to make an appearance


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2016)

I am indeed...

TPBM is also waiting for the real Jan to appear...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes I am...

TPBM will be the legendary Jan...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2016)

Unfortunately not...

TPBM is the mythical Jan...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2016)

Not a Jan and not mythical...

TPBM is wondering where he is at...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't think even Jan knows where he is at...

TPBM is finally Jan...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2016)

Still not him.....

TPBM needs to check Jan's padded cell.....has he escaped yet again?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2016)

Undoubtedly...

TPBM has checked...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm here, watching a review of Miniart's 1/35 T-44....

TPBM has tried this vodka, which recently showed up at my work....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2016)

I haven't, is it any good???

TPBM has tried it and will say...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope, haven't...

TPBM has been to Mexico...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2016)

I haven't yet...

TPBM has been to Central America...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 31, 2016)

many times. Belize is where I plan to retire to in a few years.

TPBM has never been out of their native country


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes I have....

TPBM has been to many places around the world...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2016)

Been to a fair few...

TPBM still has a wish to visit more places...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 1, 2016)

most certainly....

TPBM likes to get his/her hands dirty doing projects


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2016)

rather not but if thats what it takes...

TPBM gets lots of blisters when the work gets tough....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 2, 2016)

No, but a tired elbow from lifting the beer container (can/bottle/whatever)

TPBM is not old enough to drink (legally)...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 2, 2016)

no..that birthday has come and gone many, many years ago...

TPBM is taking lessons to learn something


----------



## at6 (Aug 2, 2016)

No. I have been told that I already know it all. TPBM wishes to be like me.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd rather not know it all in my line of work...

TPBM would also rather not be a know it all...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 2, 2016)

nope, wouldn't, too much fun finding out about ......... nuthin.
TPBM is dreamin bout bein in the air.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 2, 2016)

always dream about that and one day it will happen...

TPBM has been in a hot air balloon


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2016)

Not on your life

TPBM has a dog


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope, don't

TPBM has.....how many fish tanks....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 3, 2016)

Three now that you ask...

TPBM is afraid of heights...


----------



## at6 (Aug 3, 2016)

Only if it's a cliff with no railings or a transition from one ladder to the next with nothing between me and a floor 30 feet below. TPBM would like to experience aerobatics in a T-6 again.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2016)

Again, I would just like to experience it first...

TPBM has experienced aerobatics before...


----------



## at6 (Aug 3, 2016)

I did in February 2000 and would love to have at it again. TPBM has experienced aerobatics too.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 3, 2016)

Ooooooooo, Pitts, Eagle, P-51, 400HP Stearman, Lanceair. Sometimes it pays to be a sign painter and a ramp tramp.

TPBM should get a ground school book?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2016)

Rather get a flight school one...

TPBM would prefer to be on the ground...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2016)

Ground school IS flight school, just the shit you need to know to get a Learners Permit Before venturing into the up space.
And Nine, would rather be in the air.

TPBM would as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2016)

Of course, preferably without having to do ground school...

TPBM is flying this weekend...


----------



## at6 (Aug 6, 2016)

I wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had ground school in high school. Had one h*ll of a time with calculating drift though.
TPBM is a genius with flight calculations.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2016)

Nope....

TPBM would not get off the ground...like me.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2016)

I'd like to think I would...

TPBM knows they wouldn't like Wayne...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 7, 2016)

nope...would go at the drop of a hat.

TPBM doesn't know how to swim


----------



## at6 (Aug 7, 2016)

I swim very well. TPBM swims like a brick.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM prefers not to swim if they can avoid it...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 9, 2016)

Nope, love to swim...

TPBM is scheduled for a meeting this afternoon they REALLY don't want to go to...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2016)

Nope, do have to work 12 hour shifts for 7 days straight from Friday though which isn't ideal...

TPBM has a lot of work over the next week or so too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 9, 2016)

nothing out of the usual.

TPBM is scheduling some well deserved time off


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2016)

Had a few days off this week though, so making the most of them, going to pop across to the Isle of Wight and do some of the Cowes week sailing tomorrow...

TPBM has their next vacation booked already...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2016)

I wish.....

TPBM is the next vacationer...


----------



## at6 (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm always on vacation. I just can't afford to go anywhere. TPBM is in the same boat.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2016)

Get to travel just about enough I feel...

TPBM feels they don't get to travel enough...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 14, 2016)

wish I could travel more, just need to be independently wealthy or find some hot rich babe... 

TPBM is mechanically inclined


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2016)

Not really...

TPBM is good with their hands...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2016)

modelling wise...yes...

TPBM lives on a rather large estate...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 15, 2016)

Define "Estate"... I have a six bedroom house with two master suites, does that count?

TPBM likes to do woodworking...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 15, 2016)

not particularly good at it.

TPBM likes to create things from scratch


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2016)

Not really, don't have the patience...

TPBM does...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2016)

yes I do. got my table saw, sanders and just cut away building things for the house.

TPBM would if they could.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2016)

Maybe....:d

TPBM just isn't interested...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 16, 2016)

if I had the time and the talent

TPBM has cast gold, silver, or another metal


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM has made objects from metal before...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 18, 2016)

Many times, quite a few car builds and restorations...

TPBM has driven/drives a car with a supercharger...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2016)

Don't think I have...

TPBM has...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 22, 2016)

not yet...but I aint dead yet.

TPBM has driven a car with nitrous...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2016)

Not yet...

TPBM has driven a race car...


----------



## at6 (Aug 25, 2016)

I wish. TPBM drives a rust bucket.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2016)

Nope, still want a new car though...

TPBM would also like a new car...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 28, 2016)

bought my wife a new one for her retirement...so its the LAST new car we will own.

TPBM has never owned a brand new car


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2016)

Not personally...

TPBM only ever buys a new car...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2016)

No...

TPBM simply wants what gets you from A to B


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2016)

Sometimes but other times want a bit more...

TPBM would rather travel in style...


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm not particularly the particular type, nope. 

I'm going to bet at least one of you TPBMs knows what you do with a clothespin and baseball card...


----------



## at6 (Aug 30, 2016)

Put them on a bicycle to get a motorized effect. TPBM has done that.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 30, 2016)

since TPAM ^^^ didn't put a TPBM I will. he's old so we understand....

TPBM ( keeping with the clothespin and playing card theme ) also made a propeller to put on their bike made from a popcycle stick and a clothes pin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2016)

I didn't actually...

TPBM did though...


----------



## VBF-13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Of course I did! Old Wizard and at6, you boys are awesome! 

TPBM played hopscotch (...although may have forgotten all the rules by now)...


----------



## at6 (Sep 2, 2016)

I didn't because that was a sissy game. TPBM played jacks.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2016)

TPBM did both.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2016)

How about neither…

TPBM played both though...


----------



## VBF-13 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah, I played them. Never liked jacks that much, though. 

TPBM can't tell the difference between an AT-6 and an SNJ...


----------



## at6 (Sep 3, 2016)

I can. The AT-6 was Army and The SNJ was Navy. TPBM doesn't know the difference between the AT-6,SNJ and the Harvard.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2016)

As far as I was concerned they were the same...

TPBM will enlighten me if I'm wrong or not...


----------



## at6 (Sep 3, 2016)

They are similar. Most Harvards were built in Canada by Norduyn Aircraft at first and then Canadian Car and Foundry later. They were equipped spade grip controls, extended exhaust shrouds, rear canopy like a BT-14, and a different layout to the instrument panel. Otherwise, they are virtually the same. TPBM agrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2016)

Yep...

TPBM learned something new today...


----------



## VBF-13 (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes.

TPBM doesn't know how many turns it takes to lift up the wheels in an SNJ or AT-6...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 5, 2016)

Just one. I turn around and ask someone else to do it.

TPBM knows the real answer


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2016)

Nope, but I'll go with yours...

TPBM actually knows the answer...


----------



## VBF-13 (Sep 5, 2016)

The crank is on the left and you reach down for it. 28. That's in the J, anyway.

TPBM can explain to us why we have a TPBM Pt. II and Pt. III...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 6, 2016)

There is a Pt II and and Pt III???? I had no idea

TPBM has been south of the equator before,


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes for quite some time..

TPBM would like there own desert Island


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 6, 2016)

OH......HELL.....YES

With no cellular service

TPBM wants to rent a hut on my island!


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 6, 2016)

only if you have hot babes in grass skirts

TPBM has been to the orient


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 6, 2016)

If Singapore counts, then yes.

TPBM sings like an angel


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 6, 2016)

I did as a kid until my voice changed.
TPBM got to sing better with age.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2016)

Never could never will...

TPBM hasn't got a good voice but still likes to sing when the occasion arises...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 7, 2016)

I used to sing in a gospel quartet and had a 3 octive range. But alas, if you don't use it you lose it.

TPBM used to be good at something but can't do it anymore and will tell us all about it.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2016)

Certainly lost the ability to speak in various foreign languages...

TPBM can still speak more than one language...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 7, 2016)

Does profane count? I keep trying to learn Spanish but lose interest or get to busy to continue. 

TPBM uses a second language all the time


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 8, 2016)

The only foreign language words I use almost daily are "Thank you", "How are you?", and "Good morning" in Arabic.

TPBM will tell us the name of the movie where one of the characters always said "Inconceivable"


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2016)

I really should know this but can't for the life of me remember...

TPBM will enlighten us...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 18, 2016)

i haven't a clue.

TPBM can quote a line from the movie Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2016)

Not off the top of my head...

TPBM can...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2016)

Nope can't

TPBM has been to a haunted castle..


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2016)

Been to a few...

TPBM avoids them...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 21, 2016)

not necessarily. just not many castles over here in the "new world"

TPBM loves Halloween and all the costumes and stuff that go along with it.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2016)

Done a few Halloween parties but can't say its really my thing...

TPBM tries to avoid Halloween...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah....sorry not my cup of tea..

TPBM thinks a cup of tea is the way to start a day....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 23, 2016)

Not hardly.

And the movie was "The Princess Bride", Vincini <sp?> used "Inconceivable" throughout the movie, at least while the character was still alive.

TPBM has had "Bangers and Mash" for breakfast before...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2016)

Nope...

TPBM has had the previous nights leftover dessert for breakfast before...


----------



## at6 (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh yes indeed. TPBM wants left-over Haggis for breakfast.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2016)

Not really...

TPBM prefers a savoury breakfast...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2016)

That would be a better choice.

TPBM doesn't eat breakfast.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2016)

Try to eat everyday although occasionally do brunch instead...

TPBM never eats breakfast...


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 25, 2016)

depends on the day.

TPBM has to have a big meal for breakfast


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2016)

Generally go for a relatively small breakfast...

TPBM eats one big meal a day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2016)

Sometimes...

TPBM loves chocolate donuts.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2016)

Like them, but can't say I love them...

TPBM has a food they absolutely love...


----------



## at6 (Sep 29, 2016)

I like them. TPBM also likes Maple Bars.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2016)

Not particularly...

TPBM does...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2016)

Not sure exactly what they are, sounds like they might be pretty good though. 

TPBM is going camping this weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2016)

Am traveling but won't be camping...

TPBM is going camping in near future...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2016)

Am traveling but won't be camping...

TPBM is going camping in near future...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 2, 2016)

probably this weekend if I can get away

TPBM likes steaks cooked over an open wood fire...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2016)

Who doesn't...

TPBM is a vegetarian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2016)

NOT ON YOUR LIFE! 

TPBM had a great weekend!


----------



## at6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Not really. I was too busy rebuilding the wiper linkages on my 1986 Aries SE K car. TPBM would like to help in the complete restoration of the "K" to mint condition.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2016)

K car? I can understand grief. If I were there, I would help. 
TPBM would also.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2016)

Not sure I'd be much help, more of a hindrance...

TPBM is mechanically minded...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 3, 2016)

yeah...I can muddle my way through with bailing wire, bubble gum, and electrical tape..

TPBM doesn't have much mechanical ability


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2016)

Just enough to get by...

TPBM can do mechanical bits and bobs but would rather someone else did it...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 7, 2016)

Actually I used to own a restoration shop so more than just bits and bobs, but yes, now a days I pay others to do the 'grunt' work.

TPBM likes figure skating...

P.S. A Kaaaay Car!?!?!?! Ye Gods and little fishes man, methinks you've got one heck of a project there. (although I'd like to see the finished product) I also admit, that'd be an interesting challenge, good luck.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2016)

Not particularly...

TPBM prefers ice hockey to figure skating...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2016)

That would be a lay down Gimme....

TPBM would agree....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes, I would. 
TPBM has plans to play in model parts all day today.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2016)

Not today...

TPBM has plans for a modelling filled weekend...


----------



## at6 (Oct 8, 2016)

I wish. I will be at the Furry Fall Festival at Valley Animal Center tomorrow with the bark angels.
TPBM would love to join me there.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey, I'd go. Sounds like a fun time to me!
TPBM would not want to go to such an event.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2016)

Well I'm too far away to go...

TPBM is in the wrong country too...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 9, 2016)

in the same country but way on the other side of it.

TPBM is seeing the leaves change color where they are


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2016)

Certainly starting too...

TPBM is also seeing the signs of the onset of the fall...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 19, 2016)

Whaaat?!?!? Ten days and no response... what is the world coming to?

Certainly seeing signs of fall here, it's dropping to 68F at night...

TPBM has it MUCH colder than me...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2016)

Not much but it is in the low 50's...

TPBM prefers it a little warmer...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2016)

Definitely want warmer....

TPBM is still shovelling snow...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2016)

Thankfully not...

TPBM is basking in sunshine...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 21, 2016)

Nope, inside at work from before sun-up till sun-down.

TPBM was thinking the earlier post from Mr. Aaron Brook Wolters of "TPBM has plans to play in model parts all day today" was referring to Victoria Secret Models :O


----------



## at6 (Oct 21, 2016)

Would love to play with Victoria's Secret models. TPBM would also enjoy a few of them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2016)

Wife would not allow it...

TPBM will be watching English Premier League tonight....(it's night here)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2016)

Nope, I'll be watching the rugby...

TPBM will be watching something else as well...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 23, 2016)

going to be watching the season premier of Walking Dead....and some of the other shows I dvr when I am working.

TPBM also likes TWD


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2016)

Not particularly...

TPBM loves it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2016)

Yep....

TPBM thought the opening episode was surprising, shocking and gruesome...


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 25, 2016)

was the most totally messed up TV episode of any show I ever saw....and was more messed up than most movies....was awesome.

TPBM now wants to see it to see what I am talking about


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2016)

A little bit...

TPBM has already seen it...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 1, 2016)

No but apparently I should.

TPBM Has and thinks it's awesome...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 1, 2016)

yeah...we will keep with the TV show theme

TPBM has seen the Netflix series "stranger things"


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2016)

I haven't...

TPBM will elaborate further on it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2016)

Can't haven't seen it...

TPBM, like me is enjoying a good Coffee..


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 2, 2016)

You bet I do.

TPBM prefers tea


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm very partial to a cup of tea, thoughly enjoying the local Moroccan mint tea at the moment...

TPBM prefers something stronger than tea or coffee...


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2016)

I too like the Moroccan Mint but also enjoy some things above 80 proof.

TPBM has been to the Arctic or Antarctic before.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 3, 2016)

Nope, but been somewhere close where the sun set at 11:30 PM.
TPBM has..


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2016)

Been up to the Arctic but not the Antarctic...

TPBM has been to both...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2016)

Nope neither....

TPBM just loves this cold weather talk....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2016)

Not really, especially as winter is coming...

TPBM is not looking forward to winter...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 6, 2016)

i am not. the older I get the more it loses its luster...

TPBM never has to worry about cold weather


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2016)

been there done that....

TPBM is happy (down under) the Warm is coming....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2016)

Certainly would be nice but no, I'm not...

TPBM is planning a holiday to get away from the cold...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 7, 2016)

I do have time scheduled for after Christmas...so yes

TPBM is planning a vacation to somewhere snowy


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2016)

Ski trip in the pipeline for sometime early next year...

TPBM has a warmer trip planned...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 9, 2016)

No, can stay here, Global Warming is messing up our climate. Had no winter for the last 15 years

TPBM thinks this is a good thing


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2016)

Can't say it is...

TPBM has had more than enough of rain recently...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 9, 2016)

its better than snow

TPBM is good at spotting and naming the different species of trees


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2016)

Can't say that I am...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2017)

No like Sgt Schultz...I know nothing..

TPBM is a fan of Hogans Heroes...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2017)

Not really...

TPBM is pleased to see this thread revived...


----------



## at6 (Mar 14, 2017)

It's OK. TPBM thought this thread was dead.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 14, 2017)

Never dead, but it was hibernating...

TPBM was hopeful it would sleep awhile longer.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 14, 2017)

Not really, but I am a fan of Hogan's Hero's...

TPBM knows what kind of tea to drink with every mood...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 14, 2017)

certainly I do...one with a splash of vodka in it.

TPBM is a walking dead fan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2017)

Not really...

TPBM watches it avidly...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 14, 2017)

Only on the fifth Thursday of February...

TPBM Found a new show to watch


----------



## at6 (Mar 15, 2017)

Not yet. TPBM is looking forward to the new season of Survivor.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2017)

Can't say that I am...

TPBM is...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2017)

Absolutely not....

TPBM steers clear as well...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2017)

Definitely...

TPBM has a favourite TV programme at the moment...


----------



## at6 (Mar 16, 2017)

Not yet. TPBM would like to be on Survivor.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 16, 2017)

I do indeed love watching The Blue Bloods

TPBM however prefers another...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2017)

Don't really have a favourite TV show at the moment...

TPBM doesn't watch Survivor but would like to be on it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2017)

Got WAYYYYY better things to do....

TPBM thinks some of these shows are a waste of time....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2017)

For the most part...

TPBM still enjoys watching them though...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 20, 2017)

Not totally, oldest daughter is studying WWII and we're going through my Band of Brothers DVD's, can't binge watch that...

TPBM is pining for a TV show from their youth...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 20, 2017)

I do miss Leave it to Beaver terribly!

TPBM misses a different show...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2017)

Nothing really from my childhood...

TPBM has a few they miss from when they were younger...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 21, 2017)

many...rowan and martins's laugh in, outer limits, and a ton more I would have to think about.

TPBM knows what famous movie star got their start on "laugh in" ??


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2017)

Nope...

TPBM will say...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2017)

Nope....can't...

TPBM is ready to google it...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2017)

Not yet...

TPBM knows or Google'd it...


----------



## at6 (Mar 24, 2017)

Simple answer. Goldie Hawn. I didn't have to Google it. TPBM actually did Google it.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2017)

I didn't but now have the answer anyway...

TPBM is now in need of a new question to answer...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)

If divide the meaning of life "42" by zero does the universe end?

TPBM knows and will give us the answer!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2017)

What?

TPBM has a calculator and is working out the answer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2017)

0...

TPBM is still baffled...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2017)

Not now...

TPBM has been to a carnival recently


----------



## at6 (Mar 27, 2017)

No. Don't go to those. TPBM works at one.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 27, 2017)

Well I did work for one, until the unfortunate accident.
TPBM will understand...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2017)

We'll always unfortunate to loose bits of your anatomy...

TPBM understands...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2017)

Well...I'm feeling uncomfortable about now....

TPBM is checking all things are present and accounted for...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 28, 2017)

They are indeed all there thankfully!
TPBM can breath now...


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 28, 2017)

yep was worried for a minute
TPBM is deep into march madness


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2017)

Not really...

TPBM is...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 29, 2017)

Taking a position as a drinking coach for March Madness.
TPBM is trying to break into the field...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2017)

Of drinking? Been on the field a while...

TPBM is lost in March madness...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2017)

Nope...not me....

TPBM is preparing for April Fools day....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2017)

Nothing much planned...

TPBM has big plans for April Fools day...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 1, 2017)

nope I did a swap and am working so guess that qualifies me as the april fool

TPBM likes to play practical jokes


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2017)

Occasionally...

TPBM has some practical jokes planned...


----------



## at6 (Apr 1, 2017)

I prefer to play the ones involving induced diarrhea and a locked bathroom door. TPBM would like to join in on the fun.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2017)

Sounds messy...

TPBM didn't get mixed up in the April foolery....


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 2, 2017)

I declared myself above the foolery...

TPBM however was caught smack in the middle of it....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2017)

I did not...

TPBM fell for an April Fools...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 3, 2017)

no jokes played on me this year.

TPBM is getting all their mowers and things ready for spring


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2017)

No grass to cut so no need...

TPBM hates cutting the grass...


----------



## at6 (Apr 3, 2017)

You said it brother!!!!!!! I hate yard work but have to do it anyway as I can't afford a lawn service. TPBM has a gardener.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2017)

Actually i do have my lawns cut....

TPBM is in a danger zone weatherwise and will tell us what that is.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2017)

Not at all...

TPBM is and will say what...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2017)

Nope, not much happens here....

TPBM has much more excitement.


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 5, 2017)

Thunder and lightning, very very frightening!
TPBM has seen worse...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2017)

Been in a couple of hurricanes and a few earthquakes but not necessarily worse...

TPBM has definitely been through worse...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2017)

Nah, nothing like that sh!t

TPBM always has calm conditions...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2017)

Nope...

TPBM does...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 6, 2017)

Mostly sunny with a moderate breeze. +19C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2017)

Interesting but not TPBM...

TPBM will continue the thread...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok then...

TPBM will give us something to ponder other than a weather report.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2017)

Would depend how much one would what to ponder...

TPBM would like to ponder deeply...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2017)

I could but i don't know about what...

TPBM is moving house soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2017)

Hopefully, nothing sorted yet...

TPBM has moved recently...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2017)

Nope same place...

TPBM would like to move but its too much of a pain to do so...


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2017)

In the process of moving without really starting yet...

TPBM is staying put long term...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2020)

Yip.... 

TPBM never thought that they'd see this thread again....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2020)

...and just like the infamous color (colour) thread, its baaaaack.

TPBM wonders how much free time TPAM has

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2020)

I’d rather not know how much or what he does with it...

TPBM would...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

Would not know what time is as he is busy looking through his stash of colour pictures just to satisfice the tpbm because...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 11, 2020)

He's waiting (impatiently) for Snautzer01 to post more P-51 pix, unlike TPBM because...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

...he has seem too many P-51 pics, and Spitfire, and Hawker Hurricane, and Bf 109, and Fw 190, and ....

TPBM would agree because...


----------



## at6 (Sep 11, 2020)

I prefer AT-6 pics. Tpbm would agree.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm more of a B-10 kind of guy.

TPBM also has an unhealthy obsession with a particular aircraft.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2020)

Indeed he does, the PBY Catalina.... 

TPBM likes that bird as well....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2020)

It’s not bad...

TPBM prefers other flying boats...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

Witch he does, all be it in a more gentleman fashion like 







Unlike the TPBM because he is more of a


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *Witch* he does, *all be it* in a more gentleman fashion like
> 
> View attachment 594775
> 
> ...


Which, albeit, he is a stickler for words...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

True i will write a 100 times which not witch

But also true is 😁






Says the person below me because...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2020)

Some of the members are semi-literate.
TPBM agrees.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 15, 2020)

Hole hartedley... whole hartted... Holed heartedley... whale...

...

TPBM is impressed by...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm impressed by people that manage to drive their cars without incident even though they have their heads firmly planted up their backsides.

TPBM has made certain gestures at the above mentioned drivers.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2020)

With the appropriate sound effects!

TPBM thinks at times pets make better people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 15, 2020)

You're damn right pal...





TPBM would agree because...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2020)

Well I see enough people...

TPBM avoids people...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 15, 2020)

As much as is possible because my dogs are smarter and better company.
TPBM wants a dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2020)

Indeed...

TPBM has one...


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 2, 2020)

... Girlfriend!!! 

TPBM missed me whilst I was gone


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes I did, and I was just thinking of you last week (great to see you my friend)!

TPBM loves to travel

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes I do, and I miss it very much.

TPBM is sick of 2020.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2020)

Definitely...

TPBM wants 2020 to continue forever...


----------



## at6 (Oct 2, 2020)

Why not?
TPBM would like to be in 2020 forever too.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2020)

Not really.
TPBM wants to stop talking about 2020


----------



## at6 (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh come on. It's a great year. My friend Grim Reaper finally exceeded his quota.
TPBM is a close friend to The Reaper as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2020)

I have that effect on people sometimes...

TPBM just wants to get out and about and not be stuck at home...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 5, 2020)

Agreed, I have my eye on two jet skies for me an the Mrs.

TPBM has opinions about being on the water...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes, where I want to be with a beer in one hand, and a fishing pole in another.
TPBM likes to fish too

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 5, 2020)

How did you know?
TPBM would like fish endlessly.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2020)

Not endlessly...

TPBM would need something other than just fishing to occupy themselves...


----------



## at6 (Oct 5, 2020)

Maybe time with women.
TPBM would like to also go to the local Strip Club.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 6, 2020)

Well, there are four of them within about three miles from my house... Clearwater, home of pink and turquoise neon signage.

TPBM wants to visit Clearwater Florida because...


----------



## at6 (Oct 6, 2020)

The weather can be exciting and my sister lives in Orlando. I would get to visit her.
TPBM want to go to Clearwater as well.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 12, 2020)

Ah yes, Orlando, nice place about 90 minutes away with nice weather, have been there many times.

TPBM may disagree about the weather because...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2020)

The weather in Orlando
5:00 - sunshine and not a cloud in the sly
5:01 - Monsoon 
5:03 - sunshine and not a cloud in the sky

TPBM has had to sit though a major weather event (tornado, hurricane, flood etc)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2020)

Been in a few at various times (earthquake/hurricane/typhoon)...

TPBM has been lucky to avoid a major weather event...


----------



## at6 (Oct 12, 2020)

Naturally. I live in Fresno Ca. California without the disasters.
TPBM would to live here too.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2020)

Wouldn’t mind a break from the rain sometimes...

TPBM likes rain...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2020)

At the moment, yes? We need some rain. Everything outside is so dry.

TPBM is sick of the P-39 and CG round and round.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 13, 2020)

Which is why I started babbling about my old SS454 Chevelle...

TPBM would agree because...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2020)

I used to help my brother work on his, beautiful shade of green and it would move!

TPBM is/was a gear-head as well.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 17, 2022)

Pops was the gear-head. I just liked to drive them, realllllly fast.





TPBM is new to the forum and did not know that this thread existed, the _old timers



_, aka lifers, had already forgotten about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 5, 2022)

Yes, I had forgotten about it............. 900 pages?!
Maybe the PBM is new and just found it!


----------



## at6 (Sep 6, 2022)

No. I've been around for a while. Perhaps the one below me is new to this.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2022)

No I’m not

TPBM has been reading through all 900 pages and find it the most interesting thread on the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2022)

No, not really…

TPBM is sitting in an airport and thoroughly lacking sleep.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2022)

Nope, I wish....

TPBM is raiding the fridge....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2022)

Which is empty

TPBM wants to do my shopping for me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2022)

Nope

TPBM wishes they could witness this cluster of a boarding on this flight to Vegas. Its priceless.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2022)

I do

TPBM is wondering where Adler is travelling to


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2022)

Probably some place cool

TPBM will share with us their favorite WW2 bomber


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2022)

The Lancaster

TPBM is wondering why Viking and I have answered the same question


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2022)

Marcel said:


> The Lancaster
> 
> TPBM is wondering why Viking and I have answered the same question



No, not really. Its just another day in the world of ww2aircraft.net

TPBM will tell us their life’s ambition.


----------



## special ed (Sep 6, 2022)

It was to reach early retirement age in good health. I have been successful since 1962. Has TPBM?


----------



## Mainly28s (Sep 6, 2022)

Nope- too many ailments to count. I'm a badly broken boy.

TPBM feels the irresistible urge to post his latest WIP (group build or other) in this thread.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 6, 2022)

Nope not me. 

TPBM is in need of color pictures for the model they are currently building.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 6, 2022)

You're bordering on insanity with That question! It's a thread to be avoided.

TPBM has a puppy that growls at Evrything that moves, like mine!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 7, 2022)

No but I have a ginger cat that follows me everywhere and is always there to lend a helping "paw".

TPBM has a pet with a unique talent.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2022)

I do, a cat that acts like a dog. Its the only creature actually excited to see me come home, much more than my better half.

TPBM has a unique talent and will share

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2022)

Yes I do, I can easily sound like a grumpy old man at the drop of a hat............ But Waite!
I AM a grumpy old man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF???????

Surely TPBM is of a more Moderate demeanor.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 4, 2022)

Not even close, as grumpy as they come...

TPBM however loves tropical fish.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Oct 4, 2022)

Only if they're fried and served with a delicious portion of salted and vinegared chips with mayonnaise on the side!

TPBM, on the other hand, prefers cold leftovers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 4, 2022)

As long as it's pizza or fried chicken.

TPBM can explain Pythagorean Theorem...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 4, 2022)

What the hell is that? Never heard of it!!!

TPBM, [no idea what to write...]

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 4, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> As long as it's pizza or fried chicken.
> 
> TPBM can explain Pythagorean Theorem...


No, I can't! 
And neither can my daughter's math teacher! Gonna have words with the headmaster tonight.

TPBM is a P-51 fanboi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 4, 2022)

You put that in just for me didn't you? Guilty as charged, total fanboi...

TPBM knows all about fish farming...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2022)

Isn't it Phish Pharming? and that...... is an illegal activity!
Someone has been doing That to our Telcos causing Big problems.

TPBM has been caught out by phishing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 4, 2022)

Almost.
When I was in college, I tried to supplement my income by offering my services as a tutor. A guy contacted me about tutoring his daughter.
I told him how much I charged and he replied that was acceptable. Then he mentioned that he was currently overseas, but would send me a large sum by money order, if I could deposit it and forward the remainder to a collegue.
That's when I spit the hook.

TPBM once owned a AMC Pacer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2022)

DOH

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 5, 2022)

^^^ Is that an admission of guilt?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 5, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Almost.
> When I was in college, I tried to supplement my income by offering my services as a tutor. A guy contacted me about tutoring his daughter.
> I told him how much I charged and he replied that was acceptable. Then he mentioned that he was currently overseas, but would send me a large sum by money order, if I could deposit it and forward the remainder to a collegue.
> That's when I spit the hook.
> ...


Nope, not me, but my buddy did. Plan was to put a Chevy 350 in where the back seats resided. Good thing that never came to fruition.

TPBM once had a 1970's era Ford Pinto explode on then

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 5, 2022)

No, it was an ‘89 Escort GT and I wanted to fit a 289 into it. I said it was “da bomb”, not exploded. It was TPBM who blew up a Pinto.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 5, 2022)

Not exactly. But I crushed a parked Mustang II like a beer can when I side swiped it with my parents' '73 Gran Torino station wagon one snowy night. My date was not impressed.

TPBM owns several exotic pets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 5, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> ^^^ Is that an admission of guilt?


No, just WTF am I doing Here?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 5, 2022)

"Looking for a tiny part that rolled off the workbench into this thread?" wondered TPBM.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 5, 2022)

No. TPBM wants to buy every K car still in existence.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 6, 2022)

I might but, are there actually any K cars still *IN* existence?

TPBM is an opera fan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2022)

Figaro, figaro, figaro, figaNO I'm not a fan.

TPBM only experience with opera is when Elmer Fudd sang "Kill da Wabbit"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 6, 2022)

No, but an Uncow waised wabbits for fur and food! Tastes like chicken.

TPBM is a Wabbit fan!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2022)

Have had both domestic and wild wabbit, domestic is much better.

TPBM thinks that since some exotic and other foods taste like chicken, why not just eat chicken?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 6, 2022)

”Don’t like chicken.” TPBM might answer.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 6, 2022)

Yup. Tastes fowl.
TPBM prefers vegan steaks.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 6, 2022)

Oh hell no !!!!!!!!!!!!! If it's not real meat it's binned.
TPBM wants an 800lb wife.


----------



## at6 (Oct 7, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> I might but, are there actually any K cars still *IN* existence?
> 
> TPBM is an opera fan


To answer the question, I still drive a 1986 Dodge Aries SE.
TPBM is drooling over it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 7, 2022)

Just a little

TPBM doesn't think and 800lb wife would fit in that car.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 7, 2022)

Oh? Wyt try to replicate what's already there. Besides, beef IS vegan! 

TPBM is trying to work that out!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 10, 2022)

Easily done, BEEF (Cows) are strictly vegan, ergo as the cow has already done the heavy lifting on eating vegetables, consuming cow is the purest form of vegan.

TPBM however, has trouble deciding if they like bacon or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 10, 2022)

No, I can't decide if I I like bacon or back bacon (Canadian bacon) better. TPBM has definite opinions on this.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 11, 2022)

*BACON*. Nicht back bacon.

Anything else is just thinly sliced ham.

TPBM misses "discussions" on the P-39.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

